# Das Canyon Wartezimmer



## Melocross (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

da wir ja alle noch soooo lange auf unsere Bikes warten müssen und damit uns die Themen bis April nicht ausgehen, hab ich mir gedacht, das jeder doch mal so hin und wieder etwas reinschreibt wies mit der Vorfreude oder sogar Frust so aussieht. So eine Art Canyon-Stammtisch.

Also ich mach mal den Anfang:

Hatte mir ja Anfang Dez. das ES6 bestellt und mein Freund sich das ES7. Natürlich konnten wir es nicht erwarten anzurufen, da ja damals schon viele Leute im Forum bestellt hatten. Dezember war für mich so ein richtiges Canyonmonat  neue HP, Bestellungen, im CanyonForum wurden auch viele Themen besprochen.
Jetzt warte ich gard mal seit einem Monat und irgendwie schwindet derzeit leider meine Vorfreude. 
Wie schauts derzeit bei Euch aus?


----------



## dacrazy1 (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen;

Habe für uns, d.h. unsere Nachbarn, meine Freundin und für mich, am 8. Dezember 4 XC's bestellt. Die Vorfreude ist immer noch da, vorallem weil wir bereits grössere Touren geplant haben. Unter anderem werden wir im Mai eine Woche in Massa Vecchia (Toscana) verbringen, im Juli eine Bikewoche in Livigno, Ende Mai und Anfang Juni je ein verlängertes Weekend am Gardasee, sowie ein Gourmet- und Bike Wochenende im Piemont während den Sommerferien. Daher heisst es jetzt Grundlagen aufbauen.....deshalb verabschieden   wir uns heute für 1 Monat nach Gran Canaria...*RR* sind gepackt... Flug geht um 1310 Uhr......bis bald, und nicht zuviel *stress* beim warten!!

greetz dacrazy1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (8. Januar 2005)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Daher heisst es jetzt Grundlagen aufbauen.....deshalb verabschieden   wir uns heute für 1 Monat nach Gran Canaria...*RR* sind gepackt... Flug geht um 1310 Uhr......bis bald, und nicht zuviel *stress* beim warten!!
> 
> greetz dacrazy1


Das hört sich alles echt super an. Vor allem jetzt mal schnell einen Monat nach Gran Canaria......ich will mit!!!!!

Naja Viel Spaß und bitte keinen Sturz!


----------



## M!ke (8. Januar 2005)

Also bei mir is die Vorfreude mehr denn je! 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten.

@ Melocross: warts ab bis das Teil da is, dann gehts von 0 auf 100...., wirst sehen   

Ich vertreib mir die Wartezeit mit Touren und Events planen wann wir was tun wollen (Tour de France, MTB Race, usw. usw.).


----------



## Melocross (8. Januar 2005)

Also wenn ich das alles so lese, dann gehts mir schon wieder besser  
Wir haben auch schon einiges geplant mit den Bikes!

Derzeit radel ich mit meinem Miss Ghost rum.

Letzten Sonntag haben wir den Keller schon mal ganz neu eingerichtet, weil wenn die Bikes kommen, brauchen sie ja Platz

@dacrazy1

Wünsch Dir ganz viel spass *neidischbin*


----------



## Coolwater (8. Januar 2005)

ih leute,

also ich finde, dass ich schwer betroffen bin: weil ich erstmal genügend geld für ein neues canyon brauchte, verkaufte ich im november mein 03er sandstone(war zu klein, bzw ich zu groß geworden). dann kam die horror-nachicht mit den liefer-terminen. nachdem ich mein sandstone verkauft hatte, bin ich durch glückliche umstände zu mehr geld gekommen und hätte es garnicht mehr verkaufen müssen und hätte jetzt wenigstens noch ein bike, mitdem ich mir die wartezeit vertreiben  könnte!              
zusmmengerechnet bin ich, wenn mein xc5 wirklich ende april/anfang mai kommen sollte, ganze SECHS MONATE ohne bike! ich hab jetzt schon entzugserscheinungen!

greez, Coolwater


----------



## wime (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Habe am 25. April Geburtstag.  
Mit etwas Glück klingelt der Postmann an diesem Datum  
Willy


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2005)

hm, ich hab am 27. April Geburtstag, wär' schön, wenn das ES6 schon vorher da wäre....


----------



## nismo2002 (8. Januar 2005)

...und ich am 26.April (ohne Scheiss!)...    

Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten, wobei mit jedem Tag, den der Montage-/Liefertermin näher rückt, steigt auch die Spannung!  

Hab derweil schon meine Ausrüstung erweitert und den Keller umgeräumt, Tourziele herausgesucht, bin beinahe jeden Tag hier im *Forum*......ich mach mich noch fertig...


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Fangemeinde,

Ich habe immer noch jede Menge Vorfreude.

Zur Zeit überwintere ich mit 2x wöchentlich Spinning und meiner Sonntagsmorgen 2 Std Biketour mit den Kumpels und meinem Sohn. Morgen wir lustig wir haben hier in Norddeutschland gerade Orkanböen, aber das wird uns nicht abhalten, Im Deister ist das nicht so zu spüren.
Ich scheine hier so ziemlich der Senior zu sein (ich bin 48 mein Sohn 16).
Wenn das Bike da ist hole ich es persöhnlich ab und dann geht es ein Wochenende in die Eifel. Eine Runde mit dem Bike um den Nürburgring muss sein. Es gibt einen netten Biketrail entlang der Nürburgring Nordschleife Und jede Menge netter Trails überall. Ich ahbe einen Freund der am ring wohnt mit dem werde ich dann losziehen,

Gruß an Alle Wartenden.

P.S: was macht Ihr so um im Witer fitt zu bleiben?

A


----------



## M!ke (8. Januar 2005)

@ Schappi

ich laufe, schwimme und wenns 15 Grad hat wie heute auch mal ne Tour    Wenns regnet und s*****kalt ist, dann aufm Hometrainer   
Macht aber net so viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (8. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: was macht Ihr so um im Witer fitt zu bleiben?
> 
> A



Spinning und Rennradfahren.


----------



## Schlawiener (8. Januar 2005)

> @ Schappi
> Ich scheine hier so ziemlich der Senior zu sein (ich bin 48 mein Sohn 16).



Du hast Glück, ich bin noch 4 Jahre älter, und mein Sohn (20) fährt kein MTB.

Ich halte mich mit Nordic-Walking, Ultra-leicht Lauf, und bei einigermaßigem Wetter mit meinem Trekkingrad fit.


----------



## Strider (8. Januar 2005)

Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit mit viel Biken auf meinem 98er Centurion und mit der ständigen überlegung ob ich vom XC6 doch noch auf das ES7 wechsel. Das sorgt dafür das ich mich auch noch nicht so richtig freuen kann, weil ich weiss ja nicht auf welches Bike 
Söhne oder so was hab ich nicht, dafür fährt meine Freundin mit


----------



## TAILor (8. Januar 2005)

ich bin froh, dass das teil endlich bestellt ist und in zuge dessen befasse ich mich auch nicht ´mehr so intensiv mit diesem thema (versuche ich zumindest). ich würd nicht sagen, dass die vorfreude etwas gesunken ist, eher das man etwas abstand gewinnt. 
aber das kommt sicher wieder, wenn der ernste moment naherückt.

ehrlich gesagt hängt mir das thema RAHMENGRÖSSE, zum hals raus! ich kanns nichtmehr hören und lasse mich auch nichtmehr abbringen.  

biken schafft auch hilfe beim warten.....


----------



## wagmacX (8. Januar 2005)

Also ich bin voll im Fieber und zähle schon die Tage!!! Erst recht, weil ich Gestern bei Canyon war und ich mir die Bikes angesehen habe (siehe hier) 

Habe übrigens auch noch mal wegen den Lieferterminen nachgefragt, also falls kein Container beim Zoll oder wo auch immer stehen bleibt, sollen die Termine wohl schon "verbindlich" sein (plus/minus ein bißchen )

Aber das Gute, wir haben das neue Jahr und ab jetzt wird runter gezählt   

Auch ich grüsse alle Wartenden der Canyon Gemeinde


----------



## Rookie 2005 (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
tja wegen des Liefertermines, darf ich mich wohl am wenigsten beschweren (Best.: 03.01. -> vorauss. Montage: 25.04.). Glaube aber schon, dass einige so langs. mit den Hufen scharren, die ihr Rad bereits im Nov. geordert haben.
Kopf hoch Leute! Schwacher trost, aber: *Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. *Allerdings glaube ich mittlerw. nicht mehr an eine große Terminverschiebung zu unseren Gunsten - wenn man so die frischen Post von Probefahten,...liest. Aber noch besteht ja Hoffnung

Ich, für meinen Teil, spiele auch    gerne Basketball und bin so (jetzt zur Rückrunde) 3x pro Wo. ausgelastet.  Ehrl. gesagt, lasse ich (schande über mein Haupt) mein RR derzeit ziemlich oft Wetterbedingt im Stall.  Naja, mal schauen. LG an alle Canyonrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (9. Januar 2005)

Ach ja .. das warten

Ich habe mir bis April erstmal eine Menge Arbeit aufgeladen    muss ja mal voran gehen im Studium.  

So vergehen die Tage wie im Fluge, wenn ich überlege dass ich schon seit Mitte November warte.

Gibt ja auch immer was neues zu lesen hier im Forum, wenn ich da alleine an den Größenalarm um M und L denke. Diese Diskussionen haben mich ganz wirre gemacht, ich war schließlich soweit das ich mich komplett vermessen habe, und das ES6 mit mir daneben schnell in CAD gezeichnet habe  Ergebnis es passt. 
Ja ich weiß, ich hätte auch nach Koblenz fahren können  aber kommt das währe zu einfach gewesen. 

Also Leute durchhalten, wenn wir alle kräftig schreiben ist schneller Liefertermin als man glaubt


----------



## wime (9. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich scheine hier so ziemlich der Senior zu sein (ich bin 48 mein Sohn 16).
> P.S: was macht Ihr so um im Winter fitt zu bleiben?


Auch ich bin bereits 46   (Sohn 11)
Ich betreibe vor alle Laufsport. Jetzt im Winter steht mein Bike im Keller (Biken ist für mich der Ausgleichssport) und wartet auf schönere Tage. Ich gehe jetzt zu Fuss auf die Trails und bereite mich so auf die Laufsaison 05 vor. (mein Sohn kommt viel mit seinem neuen FX 3000 aus dem Sparbuch mit) Wenn dann das XC geliefert wird ist dann Frühling und das Wetter ist hoffentlich gut. (Bin ein Schönwetterbiker)  
Habe aus diesem Grunde auch keine grossen Probleme mit dem langen Termin.
Kann mich aber in die "Vollblutbiker"  einfühlen die am Kalender schon die Tage abstreichen. Aber auch für mich gilt: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude"
Willy


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich scheine hier so ziemlich der Senior zu sein (ich bin 48 mein Sohn 16).



Ich bin mir eigentlich schon alt vorgekommen, mit meinen noch-21 Jahren....   
...gehe ja schließlich auch schon auf die 30 zu.....   


Und: ich vertreibe mir die Zeit bis April mit Lernen (  ), Snowboarden, Ski fahren, Klettern, X-Golfen, Laufen.....
==> fad wird mir also nicht. (ABER: mein Snowboard, meine Ski, meine Kletterschuhe und meine Laufschuhe haben keine 130mm Federweg und keine Scheibenbremsen  , uähh...)


----------



## Augus1328 (9. Januar 2005)

Moin, Moin,

ach, die Wartezeit ist doch garnicht so schlimm. Man muss nur die passenden Hobbies haben. Die Wochenenden sind bei mir mit boarden, Tourengehen u. faulenzen verplant. Allerdings lässt der Winter noch stark zu wünschen übrig  
Unter der Woche, wenn nach`m Beruf noch bissi Zeit ist, geht`s auf`n Heimtrainer u. einmal die Woche Spinning u. hin u. wieder schwimmen.

Also Leute, nicht frustrierend rumhängen. Skier oder Board schnappen u. ab in die Berge!!!

@Flo: Wenn hier einer auf die 30 zu geht, dann bin ich dass (29)  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Canyonier (9. Januar 2005)

Ui, dann gehöre ich mit 19 zur "Jugend" im Forum   
Muss schon sagen, ihr deprimiert mich... Ich nehm mir jeden Tag vor etwas auf der Rolle zu fahren aber irgendwie   
Und wenn mal schönes Wetter ist hab ich kein Bike da, dann fahr ich wieder Motorrad... Ich seh scho, mit Kondition wird das dieses Jahr nichts...


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe wie oben angekündigt meine Sonntagsrunde (41km) mit Sohn und Freunden durch den Deister gemacht.
Wir sahen wieder aus wie die kleinen Wildschweine, aber das ist 'artgerechet Haltung' eines Bikes. Mir tun immer die armen MTB leid die mehr geputzt als gefahren werden. Das Teil heisst FAHR- und nicht Putzrad!
Das mein Sohn zusammen mit mir biked ist richtig schön und gibt eine besondere Bindung zwischen uns.
Bein Spinning kommen immer noch meine Frau und ab und zu eine meiner Töchter (die zwillingsschwester) mit. So ist dei uns biken und Training ein wichtiger faktor in der Familienbindung.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2005)

@ Melocross

Das mit dem Wartezimmer war eine tolle Idee. Ich hatte dei ewigen Diskussione Was ist die richtige Rahmengrösse und warum kann ich keine 190er Schebe montieren etwas über.
So lernne wir uns während wir gemeinsam warten etwas kennen.
Vieleicht treffen sich ja auch einige zum gemeinsamen 'canyon Abholbiken' in Koblenz.

@Staabi
machst Du mit Du kennst Dich doch aus in der Gegend? das währe doch mal eine Massnahme zur Kundenbindung.
wenn wir neue Produkte vorstellen machen wir solche Aktionen


----------



## Melocross (9. Januar 2005)

Werden jetzt dann auch mit Spinning anfangen, bin mal gespannt wies wird.
Die letzten Tage konnte man hier in München noch schon biken gehen 

Ja, ich habe die anderen Themen auch schon nicht mehr sehen können.
Das freut mich das es Euch gefällt


----------



## Knuffi (10. Januar 2005)

Also ich freue mich schon auch noch auf mein ES6 ( werde jetzt dabei bleiben )   

Zur Vorbereitung bis mitte April fahre ich fast täglich eine Stunde RR auf meiner Rolle oder mache so wie gestern mal kurz eine zwei Stunden Tour ins Mühltal. Habe fest gestellt das die Rolle auf jeden Fall was bringt, zumindest die Kondition steigt enorm


----------



## Staabi (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin der Michael  und freue mich auf mein Grand Canyon Pro. Bis dahin verkürze ich mir die Zeit mit Touren mit meinem Nerve ES 7 oder Bike Touren ohne Schaltung und Federung:





(mehr in meinem Fotoalbum)

SCNR.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (10. Januar 2005)

Moinsen,

bin ja auch noch ein Frischling in diesem Forum was mir aber schon den einen oder anderen nützlichen Hinweis gebracht hat. Habe am 16. Dezember mein ES7 geordert und Montagetermin soll der 20. April sein. Entzugserscheinungen habe ich keine da ich ja immernoch mein altes (7 Jahre) Hardtail habe mit denen ich den Taunus unsicher mache. Auf was ich am meisten gespannt bin ist überhaupt der Unterschied wie sich so ein ES7 fährt im Gegensatz zum Hardtail mit 70 mm Federung . 

Bis zum April halte ich mich mit Snowboard, "Pump", Indor-Rowing und gelegentlichen biken fit.


----------



## Augus1328 (19. Januar 2005)

So, mal wieder den Thread aus der Versenkung holen.

Mir fällt auf, dass es hier langsam ruhiger wird im Forum. Anscheinend sind die meisten Bestellungen getätigt u. die Leute warten ganz unruhig aber besinnlich auf die Auslieferung im April/Mai   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Fibiker (19. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal wieder den Thread aus der Versenkung holen.
> 
> Mir fällt auf, dass es hier langsam ruhiger wird im Forum. Anscheinend sind die meisten Bestellungen getätigt u. die Leute warten ganz unruhig aber besinnlich auf die Auslieferung im April/Mai
> 
> ...



Tja. dann beleben wir wieder einmal die Diskussion, es ist immer noch nicht geklärt, wann ein ES ode XC in Größe L in Koblenz zum testen steht.  

Ich habe meine Planung bezüglich der Größe noch nicht beendet. Habe zwar ein XC in L geordert, aber vielleicht steige ich um auf ES in L?? Vielleicht passt auch ES in M, aber nur deswegen nach Koblenz fahren, wenn nur M vorhanden ist, ist mir auch zu weit, wenn dann will ich einen genauen Vergleich zwischen M und L, auch zwischen ES und XC in den beiden Größen.    

Auf jeden Fall sollte Canyon einmal einen voraussichtlichen Termin nennen, wann es sich lohnt nach Koblenz zu fahren. In der Hotline bekomme ich nur die Auskunft, dass wenn die Montage beginnt auch andere Größen vorrätig seien. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder    

Vielleicht äussert sich einmal Canyon dazu?    

Gruß Fibiker


----------



## Strider (19. Januar 2005)

Dir ist schon klar, dass wenn du von XC auf ES umsteigst du hinten an die warteliste gestellt wirst? Wahrscheinich sind die bikes schon im April ausverkauft und kommen nie zum testen in den laden


----------



## weissbierbiker (19. Januar 2005)

> In der Hotline bekomme ich nur die Auskunft, dass wenn die Montage beginnt auch andere Größen vorrätig seien. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder




warum kann das denn nicht sein???--wie soll das denn sonst funktionieren, montieren können die halt erst wenn die räder auch da sind  
Canyon hat halt immer nur prototypen in M--erst in serie in verschiedenen grössen--ist halt so aber deshalb (unter anderem) ist halt das preis leistungs v. so gut.

gruss wbb


----------



## ChrHurek (20. Januar 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> warum kann das denn nicht sein???--wie soll das denn sonst funktionieren, montieren können die halt erst wenn die räder auch da sind
> Canyon hat halt immer nur prototypen in M--erst in serie in verschiedenen grössen--ist halt so aber deshalb (unter anderem) ist halt das preis leistungs v. so gut.
> 
> gruss wbb


naja man könnte auch davon ausgehen, dass die Räder in versch. Größen im Laden stehen. Das würde die Kosten sicherlich nicht krass in die Höhe treiben. Es sollte eigentlich schon drin sein ne Proberunde machen zu können, bevor, man sein Rad geliefert bekommt. Mir ist schon klar, dass Canyon da eigene Regeln hat, aber an Grundregeln sollte sich auch Canyon halten. (Ich weiß, ich könnte ja woanders kaufen)


----------



## Fibiker (20. Januar 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> warum kann das denn nicht sein???--wie soll das denn sonst funktionieren, montieren können die halt erst wenn die räder auch da sind
> Canyon hat halt immer nur prototypen in M--erst in serie in verschiedenen grössen--ist halt so aber deshalb (unter anderem) ist halt das preis leistungs v. so gut.
> 
> gruss wbb



ganz einfach, weil mir der Verkäufer sagte, dass die Rahmen alle schon da wären, nur die Teile (Zulieferfirmen wie Shimano) kommen einfach nicht bei. Und da meine ich, dass es sicherlich schon möglich sein müsste einen Rahmen mit Restteilen (vielleicht vom Vorjahr) in L auszustatten    

oder nicht?

Gruß

Fibiker


----------



## onlytrek (20. Januar 2005)

Fibiker schrieb:
			
		

> ganz einfach, weil mir der Verkäufer sagte, dass die Rahmen alle schon da wären, nur die Teile (Zulieferfirmen wie Shimano) kommen einfach nicht bei. Und da meine ich, dass es sicherlich schon möglich sein müsste einen Rahmen mit Restteilen (vielleicht vom Vorjahr) in L auszustatten
> 
> oder nicht?
> 
> ...




????????
herr staab hat doch gesagt, dass auch die rahmenkits erst später kommen, da man keine halbleeren container auf die reise schicken kann, warum sind also laut verkäufer nun die rahmen schon da, es fehlen aber nur die teile?
seltsam, hört sich an, als ob sich die geschichte von 2004 wiederholt, was ich für euch aber nicht hoffe.
onlytrek


----------



## Bigattack (20. Januar 2005)

Zurück zum Thema "warten":

Mir fällt das Warten eigentlich relativ leicht. Vertreibe mir die Zeit mit 2x pro Woche Krafttraining, am Wochende etwas biken (ca. 2h) und 2x pro Woche Musik machen.

So long...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube das Staabi dieses Forum sehr gut verfolgt und das er hoffntlich zu dem Schluss kommt, dass es ein dringendes Anliegen der (potentiellen) Kunden ist ab Dezember- Januar Räder in allen Rahmengrößen zu Probefahren im Laden zu haben.
Der größte Bauchschmerz der Kunden ist wirklich die Entscheidung: Welche Rahmengröße ist die richtige für mich. Und da geht nichts über eine Probefahrt mit verschiedenen Rahmengrößen.

Bei aller Sparsamkeit von Seiten Canyon (was dem Preis zugutekommt) das sollte wirklich "drinsein" und würde viele Ängste eine 2000 Fehlentscheidung zu treffen beseitigen.

@ Staabi
Denkt da wirklich noch einmal drüber nach, das würde Eurem Image wirklich nützen und die Kundenzufriedenheit deutlich steigern


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2005)

hm ja, das ist sicherlich leicht erledigt, da wird die produktion im rahmenwerk mal eben unterbrochen, damit ein einzelner L rahmen (egal welchen models) gebrutzelt werden kann.
oder gleich prototypen in allen größen basteln lassen?  

ihr stellt euch das immer alles so einfach vor  (fritzchen und der krieg) fast süss  

*den taiwanesen anruf, der vor seiner reisschüssel sitzt und auf meinen anruf wartet, damit er mir lenkerhörnchen schweisst*

aber vielleicht kriegt das canyon ja trotzdem irgendwie hin?


----------



## Strider (20. Januar 2005)

Hey war das wartezimmer nict dazu da um eben nicht über rahmengrössen und co zu diskutieren


----------



## Bigattack (20. Januar 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema "warten":
> 
> Mir fällt das Warten eigentlich relativ leicht. Vertreibe mir die Zeit mit 2x pro Woche Krafttraining, am Wochende etwas biken (ca. 2h) und 2x pro Woche Musik machen.
> 
> So long...........



Deswegen der Einwand von mir vorhin!!


----------



## ow1 (20. Januar 2005)

Das Wartezimmer ist doch dazu da, um über alles zu diskutieren. Was will man den sonst so hier reinschreiben, bis es endlich April oder Mai ist...?

@fone


> *den taiwanesen anruf, der vor seiner reisschüssel sitzt und auf meinen anruf wartet, damit er mir lenkerhörnchen schweisst*



ja wenn die nur Reis zu futtern bekommen, dann bin ich aber auf die Schweissarbeiten an meinen neuen Canyon gespannt


----------



## wime (20. Januar 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey war das wartezimmer nict dazu da um eben nicht über rahmengrössen und co zu diskutieren


Ich bin auch dieser Meinung.   Es gibt noch viele andere Treads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. Januar 2005)

Geht es Euch eigentlich auch so, dass Ihr jeden Tag den Katalog oder die Homepage von Canyon anschaut u. Euch an Eurem neuen Bike ergötzt?
Meine Freundin sagt schon ich hätt nen Knall   Die biked zwar auch, versteht des aber irgendwie nicht richtig. Anscheinend ist für sie das Biken doch noch keine so emotionale Geschichte   
Ähnliche Erfahrungen? 

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Strider (20. Januar 2005)

Na ja ich habs als hintergrundbild, desshalb reicht es alle 2 tage auf die homepage zu gehen


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2005)

wer von Euch plant eigentlich sein Rad persöhnlich abzuholen?

Da könnet man sich zum Abholen an einem Samstag verabreden und anschließen gemeinsam eine Runde drehen.

Meines soll am 19.4. gebaut werden. ich würde es dann am Samstag d.23.4. abholen.


----------



## messerclub-illi (20. Januar 2005)

@ Strider wie kriegt man denn Hintergrundbilderse von der Canyon page?

@ Schappi ick werd miens wohl auch persoenlich abholen aber wenns wirklich am 18.04. fertig wird dann geht da nen Tag Urlaub fuer drauf......also ich werd nich  bis WE warten koenn


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> wer von Euch plant eigentlich sein Rad persöhnlich abzuholen?
> 
> Da könnet man sich zum Abholen an einem Samstag verabreden und anschließen gemeinsam eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Meines soll am 19.4. gebaut werden. ich würde es dann am Samstag d.23.4. abholen.



Nöööö, zu weite Anreise....

gruss
Oli


----------



## Haftig (20. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal wieder den Thread aus der Versenkung holen.
> 
> Mir fällt auf, dass es hier langsam ruhiger wird im Forum. Anscheinend sind die meisten Bestellungen getätigt u. die Leute warten ganz unruhig aber besinnlich auf die Auslieferung im April/Mai
> 
> ...



Da gibt´s nur eins:
lückenlose Live-cam aufnahmen mit Zoom-Funktion,
von der Produktion der Rahmen in Taiwan - Überfahrt nach Hamburg?- Endmontage Koblenz.
Angereichert mit sehenswertem von unterwegs(Hafenkneipen etc.).
 

Saionara 

Haftig


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> @fone
> 
> 
> ja wenn die nur Reis zu futtern bekommen, dann bin ich aber auf die Schweissarbeiten an meinen neuen Canyon gespannt



ich mag reis ja. hmmm
aber ok: mit reisschüssel könnte doch auch ein asiatisches motorrad gemeint sein? ach ne, die heissen reiskocher, oder?

egal. ich spendier ihm auch spagetti oder käsefondue oder... was soll der schweißer deines rahmens denn essen? was hat er/du denn gern?

gruß
fone


----------



## Melocross (20. Januar 2005)

wir haben das ES6 auch als Hintergrundbild, damit mans nicht vergisst


----------



## ow1 (20. Januar 2005)

> @fone
> 
> was soll der schweißer deines rahmens denn essen? was hat er/du denn gern?



ja irgendwas das die Sehstärke fördert.   
Also bei uns in der Schweiz wären das Rüebli (Karotten) aber so eine 
deftige Älplerrösti ist auch immer was feines 
Aber noch viel wichtiger wäre es, wenn er ausgeruht 
und nicht in angetrunkenem Zustand zur Arbeit erscheint


----------



## rumblefish (20. Januar 2005)

Naja, also ein Seefrachtcontainer Taiwan-Koblenz, Haus-Haus, dauert etwa 30 Tage. Mit Luftfracht 3 Tage. Wenn die Montagetermine Mitte April anstehen sind die Rahmen also Mitte März komplett fertig (die ES wohlgemerkt). Hoffe doch dann lässt Canyon sich alle Rahmengrössen vorab per Luftfracht zukommen, damit die unentschlossenen unter uns noch eine probefahrt absolvieren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rio111 (20. Januar 2005)

Da ich quasi das personifizierte Wartezimmer bin hier mal mein Senf.
Hatte vor einer Woche einen Hexenschuß und muß jetzt noch zu allem Übel mein Führerschein für 2 Monate abgeben   ( war zu schnell bin aber kein Raser  ). Ich warte also 3fach auf die Fahrerlaubnis, Bike ES 6 und das mein Rücken wieder Fit wird. Licht am Ende des Tunnels endlich mal ein Fully zu fahren freue mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig  . Die Zeit werde ich mir bis dahin noch
mit meinem guten alten Cube Aim Bj. 94 vertreiben um im Frühjahr auch angemessen Fit fürs neue Bike zu sein.


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Januar 2005)

kein raser --2 monate kein führerschein--halte ich für ein paradoxon.

gruss wbb

aber der trainingseffekt ist sicher riesig


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Januar 2005)

hm, 2 Monate Entzug - das tritt ja ein, wenn man 30 oder 40 km/h über Beschränkung fährt, oder?


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Januar 2005)

oder Wiederholungstäter?!?!?!


----------



## Rookie 2005 (20. Januar 2005)

@Augus1328


> Geht es Euch eigentlich auch so, dass Ihr jeden Tag den Katalog oder die Homepage von Canyon anschaut u. Euch an Eurem neuen Bike ergötzt? Meine Freundin sagt schon ich hätt nen Knall.  Die biked zwar auch, versteht des aber irgendwie nicht richtig. Anscheinend ist für sie das Biken doch noch keine so emotionale Geschichte


 Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...  
Vielleicht haben wir hier alle´nen leichten knacks weg.     Ich denke aber die meisten von uns sind eher positiv Verrückt.    

x-blöde Fragen: sagt mal, warum werden die Rahmen den eigentl. von Hand geschweist? Klar die Personalkosten sind in Asien niedrig. Aber auch dort gibt es doch automat. bzw. roboterunterst. Fertigungsprozesse!? Geht denen das  gar schneller von der Hand? Oder liegt das an den vielen unterschiedl. Geometrien/Herstellern die m.o.w. in der gl. Fabrik herstellen lassen?
gute Genesung
Rookie 2005


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Januar 2005)

haha, ja, das kenn ich....

Werde vom Mountainbike-freien Teil meines Freundeskreises schon seltsam beäugt, wenn ich jammere, dass ich die Lieferung des ES6 nicht mehr erwarten kann....   

Außerdem können sie nicht verstehen, wie man nur so viel Geld für ein Fahrrad ausgeben kann. (Auch wenn ich erkläre, dass das ja eh "soo günstig" ist...)


----------



## Trollobaby (20. Januar 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem können sie nicht verstehen, wie man nur so viel Geld für ein Fahrrad ausgeben kann. (Auch wenn ich erkläre, dass das ja eh "soo günstig" ist...)



Das kommt mir auch irgendwie schwer bekannt vor:
"Wie, 1800 euro, dass ist ja der Wahnsinn.
Wie, das soll besonders billig sein?
Also mein letztes Fahrrad  hat 300 Euro gekostet.
Die gibt es doch so günstig beim Baumarkt." :kotz:   

Natürlich schaue ich mir auch fast jeden Tag die Homepage oder den Katalog an


----------



## nismo2002 (20. Januar 2005)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt mir auch irgendwie schwer bekannt vor:
> "Wie, 1800 euro, dass ist ja der Wahnsinn.
> Wie, das soll besonders billig sein?
> Also mein letztes Fahrrad  hat 300 Euro gekostet.
> ...



Genau Genau!!

Diese "Leier" mußte ich mir auch schon soooo oft anhören...  

Aber dann wurde es noch besser:

"...und das ist auch vollgefedert!!"


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Januar 2005)

"und Scheibenbremsen hat mein Baumarktrad auch!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (20. Januar 2005)

und dem gewicht nach zu schliessen ist es eine echt fette downhillmaschiene


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Januar 2005)

... dem Federweg nach ein altes Hollandrad ...


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Januar 2005)

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/bussgeldkatalog/tab_01.php

demnach 41-50 km/h zu schnell    hab ich bergab mit meinem bike aber auch schon innerorts in einem kleinen ort im schwarzwald bergab geschaft   

gruss wbb

Raser ist relativ   --soviel zum einsteinjahr...


----------



## weissbierbiker (20. Januar 2005)

wenn ich mir so die strafe anschau häts dafür schon die xt kurbel am es 6 gegeben--jetzt aber genug , wer ohne schuld ist werfe den ersten stein...       gruss wbb


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Januar 2005)

@wbb: ich such ja schon länger nach einem Bergabstück mit Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung 30-70 km/h wo eine feste Radaranlage installiert ist.
(oder ein ebenes Stück mit 30km/h Beschränkung)

Ich hätte soo gerne ein Radarfoto von mir auf dem MTB....


----------



## kh-cap (21. Januar 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @wbb: ich such ja schon länger nach einem Bergabstück mit Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung 30-70 km/h wo eine feste Radaranlage installiert ist.
> (oder ein ebenes Stück mit 30km/h Beschränkung)
> 
> Ich hätte soo gerne ein Radarfoto von mir auf dem MTB....




tja, aber selbst wenn du eine solche stelle findest, darfst du dann zahlen, aber in diesem preis ist das foto nicht enthalten, das wird später vernichtet.
kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (21. Januar 2005)

Hier bei uns gibts so ne stelle. Musst du halt ordentlich in die Pedale Treten dann klappt das.


----------



## messerclub-illi (21. Januar 2005)

flo -hast du nen nummerschild vorne am radl?  oder willst warten bis die Blitzmachine abbauen/film entnehmen und dann sagen ach ja das geblitzte Fahrrad das bin ich meine adresse ist .......


ach ja ich glaub hier is ja auch gefragt was man in der Wartezeit bis zum neuen ES macht......ich bastle grad an meinem 2002er Grand canyon rum und wechsle grad die Verschleissteile..... Kurbel, Kette, Kassette usw.....  haelt mich beschaeftigt aber auch leider vom fahren ab obwohl man ja grad nach weihnachten 100'e von Pfuenden ich mein Gruenden hat      ...... um ein bissl sport zu treiben........


----------



## M!ke (21. Januar 2005)

> Das kommt mir auch irgendwie schwer bekannt vor:
> "Wie, 1800 euro, dass ist ja der Wahnsinn.
> Wie, das soll besonders billig sein?
> Also mein letztes Fahrrad hat 300 Euro gekostet.
> Die gibt es doch so günstig beim Baumarkt."



Jo, das sind dann solche Radler, die nur Biergartenrunden und zur Eisdiele fahren...hehehe Die Sprüche hat bestimmt schon jeder gehört. Mich nervt das schon gar nicht mehr.

btw. ich geh auch schon allen auf die Nerven


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Januar 2005)

Ihr seid ja spassig   Was meint Ihr was für Sprüche ich mir von der nicht-bikenden-Bevölkerung anhören darf. So von wegen, dass man dafür schon ein Auto bekommt u. so`n Müll. Immerhin darf ich für`s Big Mountain SL, Dämpferpumpe, Optitune u. evtl. größerer Scheiben um die 2700 Euro abdrücken. Dagegen ist das ES 6 ein Schnäppchen.   Aber meine Bike-Freunde finden`s wiederum günstig. So unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten.   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## y23 (21. Januar 2005)

leide unter den selben problemen: wann ist endlich der 22.april?!
bis dahin tröste ich mich mit dem forum hier, der canyon website, dem canyon katalog, den es6 hintergrundbilder, von denen ich mir schon etliche erstellt hab, und dem din a4 ausdruck vom es6 den ich neben mein bett gehängt hab. da hing früher ein bild von meiner freundin, musste leider weichen. gab zwar ein bischen ärger als sie es bemerkt hat ... aber ab und zu muss man im leben halt mal seine prioritäten neu gewichten ;-)
ansonsten geh ich noch zwei mal die woche 2std joggen oder 3std biken, damit ich fit bin fürs es6 ... es soll ja schließlich beim ersten ausflug nicht denken "was hockt denn da für eine lusche auf mir drauf..."


----------



## fiesermöpp (21. Januar 2005)

So, jetzt ist´s bei mir auch soweit.

 ES6 am 19.01. bestellt,heute morgen kam die Auftragsbestätigung , voraussichtl. Montagetermin 09.05.05.  .

Es geht übrigens auch schon langsam los wie letztes Jahr: Wie man mir am Telefon sagte ist *Rahmengröße M beim ES6 schon ausverkauft* !!!
Ein Glück daß ich ziemlich groß bin (Rahmengröße L).  Na ja irgendwie ja auch kein Wunder, denn laut meinen Einschätzungen hier , scheinen sich so ca. 80% regelrecht auf das ES6 zu stürzen.

Die Vorfreude ist schon groß, ich kann´s aber locker abwarten, hab ja noch mein Hardtail und mein 2003er FX 4000 , welches übrigens zugunsten des ES6 noch verkauft wird. !!!

So long !!


----------



## Knuffi (21. Januar 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> l...und dem din a4 ausdruck vom es6 den ich neben mein bett gehängt hab. da hing früher ein bild von meiner freundin, musste leider weichen. gab zwar ein bischen ärger als sie es bemerkt hat ... aber ab und zu muss man im leben halt mal seine prioritäten neu gewichten ;-)




    

Genau, das Bike ist wichtiger als alles andere, das sehe ich auch so, da kann dann die Freundin schon mal von der Wand genommen werden   

Absolut coole Aktion, ich lach mich schlapp   

Hast Du Deiner Freundin auch schon gesagt das sie Dich ab April nicht mehr oft sehen wird ? 

Wann kommt es endlich... Habe mir heute schon einen Canyon Kallender gebastelt, mit allen Biketerminen für dieses Jahr, ich glaube ich dreh langsam durch


----------



## Strider (21. Januar 2005)

Genau wie ich gesagt habe. Bevor die ersten räder ausgeliefert werden sind sie ausverkauft.
Allerdings finde ich 21 Januar schon verdammt früh


----------



## ow1 (21. Januar 2005)

> @Filialmann
> Rahmengröße M beim ES6 schon ausverkauft !!!



Was AUSVERKAUFT!!! Mensch Kinder bin ich froh, dass ich mein ES6 in Grösse M noch letzte Woche bestellt hab. Ich würde mich ansonsten von ner Brücke werfen


----------



## Bigattack (21. Januar 2005)

Also wenn das wirklich stimmt, daß das ES6 in M schon ausverkauft ist, finde ich das echt krass.
Bin ich froh das ich meins in L schon im Dezember geordert habe.

Schade nur für diejenigen, die sich nicht hier im Forum herumgetrieben haben und erst jetzt bestellen wollen/wollten!

Wenn das so weitergeht, hätte sich Canyon das mit dem Katalog sparen können. Der ist ja erst 1 Monat draussen.

Der dient eh nur zur innern Befriedigung bis das bestellte Bike da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (21. Januar 2005)

C'est la vie.... den letzten beissen die Hunde... Dann müssen halt die Leute auf ein ES5,7,8,9 oder sonstwas ausweichen   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2005)

Ich muss auch sagen:
Zum Glück habe ich mich von Euch hier im Forum verrückt machen lassen und nicht gewartet bis der Katalog mit der Januarausgabe der Bike gekommen ist.
Die Leute die sich jetzt entscheiden müssen geraten echt unter Druck.

Ist das mit dem Ausverkauft vom ES6 in M eine Latrinenparole oder kann noch jemand anders das Gerücht bestätigen?


----------



## Strider (21. Januar 2005)

Auf welches Teil/Detail eures neuen rades freut ihr euch eigentlich am meisen? bei mir sind es wohl die Louise FR. Obwohl die Minute mit IT sicherlich ein herrliches spielzeug ist...


----------



## fiesermöpp (21. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das mit dem Ausverkauft vom ES6 in M eine Latrinenparole oder kann noch jemand anders das Gerücht bestätigen?



Ist bwohl keine Latrinenparole. Die Auskunft stammt vom Canyonmitarbeiter bei dem ich gestern meins in L bestellt habe. Und der hat ja den Computer mit der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige vor sich.


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2005)

Dann Ist das krass!

Am 22.1. schon ausverkauft!

@ Staabi
könnt Ihr noch nachproduzieren, oder müssen dann Intressenten, die ein ES in M haben wollen auf ES7 oder ES8 ausweichen?


----------



## Schreiner2 (21. Januar 2005)

Kein Wunder das die Räder ausverkauft sind. Bei den Besucherzahlen.

Zur Zeit aktive Benutzer  	                

123 (6 registrierte Benutzer & 117 Gäste)



Ich habe meiner Freundin auch schon angekündigt das sie ab April/Mai auf dem Boden schlafen darf.


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (21. Januar 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weitergeht, hätte sich Canyon das mit dem Katalog sparen können. Der ist ja erst 1 Monat draussen.
> 
> Der dient eh nur zur innern Befriedigung bis das bestellte Bike da ist.



Du hast ja so recht   !


----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2005)

das Nerve XC 9 in Rahmengröße S ist schon ausverkauft , am telefon haben sie mir gesagt das sie jetzt überlegen ob sie nochmal nachproduzieren, aber sie wussten es noch nicht genau...


grüße raudi


Jetzt sind auch schon die ersten XCs ausverkauft.
Ich kann mich nur begleuckwünschen, dass ich im Hewrbst über das Forum hier gestolpert bin. Onhne das Forum scheint es sehr schwer zu sein eines der begehrten Modelle zu bekommen. Wenn der Katalog raus ist beginnt ja schon der Ausverkauf.
War das in den letzten Jahren auch schon so extrem, oder kommt das jetzt durch die guten Testergebnisse?


----------



## ChrHurek (23. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nur begleuckwünschen, dass ich im Hewrbst über das Forum hier gestolpert bin. Onhne das Forum scheint es sehr schwer zu sein eines der begehrten Modelle zu bekommen. Wenn der Katalog raus ist beginnt ja schon der Ausverkauf.
> War das in den letzten Jahren auch schon so extrem, oder kommt das jetzt durch die guten Testergebnisse?


Naja, man kann auch voher schon mal den Herstellern anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, man kann auch voher schon mal den Herstellern anrufen.



Hälst Du das für normal, dass 3 Wochen nach erscheinen eines Kataloges die ersten Modelle ausverkauft sind?


----------



## Vargaz (23. Januar 2005)

hallo

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen und stelle jetzt einfach mal meine Frage:
Ich habe mich neulich auf der Canyon hp umgesehen, da ich vorhabe mir anfang mai ein neues bike zu bestellen und habe mich auf grund meiner finaziellen verhältnisse(bin noch Schüler) für ein hardtail yellowstone entschieden!!Da auf der hp stand das die bikes normal innerhalb von 14 tagen geliefert werden hab ich mir auch nicht weiter informiert!!Gester bin ich jetzt zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe in einigen Beiträgen gelesen dass es bei canyon feste montage-/verandtermine gibt.  Außerdem sollen die bikes teilweise schon "ausverkauft" sein...Hab ich dann überhaupt noch ne chance mein bike für die nächste sommersaison zu bekommen????Ich hatte eigentlich schon einen festen tourenplan....


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2005)

Ic würde einfach mal anrufen und fragen ob du es direkt auf einen betimmten termin bestellen kannst.


----------



## Trollobaby (23. Januar 2005)

Das scheint zu gehen. Ich habe meine ES 6 auch jetzt schon bestellt und der Montagetermin ist der 3.5, aber ich habe angerufen  und gefragt ob ich das Bike auch erst im Juli abholen kann. Die Dame am Telefon meinte, dass das kein Problem sei. Ich habe es dann noch auf die Bestellung geschrieben.


----------



## Vargaz (23. Januar 2005)

Wie ist das dann mit der Bezahlung, da dies ja der Hauptgrund ist warum ich noch bis april warten muss


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2005)

Na ja wenn du per nachnahme oder bei abholung bezahlst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Januar 2005)

@ Vargas:

Ich hab Vorauskasse gewählt und noch nicht bezahlt.
Mein voraussichtl. Montagetermin ist der 18.4. - ich denke mal, dass ich da kurz vorher noch eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen werde.

Wenn du aber erst im April bestellst, wirst du dein Bike vielleicht erst Juli/August bekommen...


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2005)

Das Problem mit der Vorrauskasse ist, das die rechnung erst verschickt wird wenn das Rad fertig montiert ist. Dann musst du überweisen wenn du die rechnung hast und wenn canyon die bestätigung hat das die kohle da ist verschicken sie das rad. 
-> Du wartest noch ne woche länger auf dein rad.
BTW:
Hat jemand ne ahnung wie man 2000Euro Nachnahme bezahlt?


----------



## BKH-Rider (23. Januar 2005)

da das Paket ja mit der Deutschen POst kommt kannst du doch in der Filiale bezahlen    oder du hast halt 2000 bar daheim


----------



## nismo2002 (23. Januar 2005)

Ich würd dem Postboten keine 2000 Euro in die Hand geben wollen, zumal ich die ja vorher erst holen müsste. Und es ist ein echt beschissenes Gefühl mit so viel Geld rumzulaufen!

Warum zahlt Ihr nicht einfach mit Kreditkarte? Das ist recht unkompliziert und Ihr bekommt das Bike ohne Verzögerung.
Für die Schüler hier im Forum: Vielleicht haben ja die Eltern eine K-Karte und Ihr bezahlt an die Ellis zurück...


----------



## Bigattack (23. Januar 2005)

Das Bezahlen mit Kreditkarte ist für Sendung innerhalb Deutschlands nicht möglich (lt. Katalog).

Kapier´ ich zwar net! Aber so steht´s drin!


----------



## ChrHurek (23. Januar 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und es ist ein echt beschissenes Gefühl mit so viel Geld rumzulaufen!...


  hast du Angst dass du überfallen wirst oder was? Sieht man dir an wenn du 2000 in der Tasche hast?????


----------



## weissbierbiker (23. Januar 2005)

du hast áusserdem ja genug zeit mit jeweils 100euros nach hause zu gehen , musste halt 20 mal machen  --ich habe damals 2 räder per nachnahme bar bezahlt--dem einzigen dems mulmig war war der postbote--aber die kamen eh extra zu zweit um das packet reinzutragen. du hast das rad dann def. am schnellsten.

gruss wbb


----------



## ChrHurek (23. Januar 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hälst Du das für normal, dass 3 Wochen nach erscheinen eines Kataloges die ersten Modelle ausverkauft sind?


Ist ja nicht die Schuld von Canyon; ist eben eine große Nachfrage. Was soll man machen. Ich telefoniere einfach nach dem Radmessen und frage nach, suche im Internet und dann klappts auch mit der Bestellung.


----------



## Melocross (24. Januar 2005)

Also wenn ich heute so lese, das das ES 6 in S und M schon ausverkauft ist, bin ich richtig happy eine unter den glücklichen zu sein, die ein ES 6 in Gr.S hat.
Nimma lang hin


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2005)

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Angebote in e-bay o. so kommen:
verkaufe Vertrag für Canyon ES6 in M midestgebot: 2000;-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

die Nachrichten über bereits ausverkaufte Modelle sind für mich der Hammer ! Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, wieviele Räder verkauft Canyon jeweils pro Serie ? Nur das wird man ja - wenn überhaupt - nicht so schnell erfahren   

Trotzdem sehen ja alle, daß die Canyon-Bikes von Jahr zu Jahr beliebter werden. Ich kann mich nur zu gut daran erinnern, wie ich im April 2004 bei Canyon nach Enduro-Bikes gefragt habe - zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren die L-Größen weg. Da ich mir noch nicht so recht sicher war was für Größe usw. für mich am Besten war, habe ich mich halt nicht weiter dafür interessiert. Der nette Nebeneffekt: bessere Preise und Ausstattung in diesem Jahr. Und die Bikes sehen mit der anderen Dämpferposition besser aus - ist ja nur meine Meinung. 

Das mit den Nachproduzieren ist vom Rahmen her kein Problem - meine ich. Womit die Jungs nur zu kämpfen hätten, sind die Liefertermine der jeweiligen Parts-Hersteller, vor allem Shimano.

Also an alle die schon ihre AB eingerahmt im Wohnzimmer hängen haben: willkommen im Club der (zukünftigen) glücklichen Canyon-Besitzer   

Gruß

P.S.  Staabi:  sind eventuell Termine bekannt, bei welchen Bike-Festivals usw. Canyon seine Bikes zum Testen mitbringt - würde gerne mit dem Big-Mountain SL paar Runden drehen.......


----------



## rumblefish (24. Januar 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bezahlen mit Kreditkarte ist für Sendung innerhalb Deutschlands nicht möglich (lt. Katalog).
> 
> Kapier´ ich zwar net! Aber so steht´s drin!



Das liegt daran das die "Kreditkartenhaie" ganz entspannt ein paar Prozent vom Gesamtbetrag einstreichen. Glaub das war durchschnittlich so um 3% (je nach Kreditkarte). Bei 2000 Euros sind das dann gleich mal satte 60 Steine. Aber im Ausland hättest Du sonst kaum eine andere Möglichkleit so einen Betrag zu zahlen.

@Vargaz 
ruf doch einfach bei Canyon an und frag ob Du das Yellowstone für Mai bestellen kannst. Und wenn Du nich allzuweit von Koblenz entfernt wohnst dann fahr hin und bezahl es bei Abholung. Oder natürlich per Vorrauskasse


----------



## simonsearch (24. Januar 2005)

Alles weg??????????????????

      

aaaaaaaahhh!!!

      

Wann gibts wieder ES 6 in M?? 

Was is da los - Ich ruf morgen mal an...


----------



## nismo2002 (24. Januar 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> hast du Angst dass du überfallen wirst oder was? Sieht man dir an wenn du 2000 in der Tasche hast?????


Probier es einfach aus, dann wirst du verstehen!! Falls nicht, dann bist du es vielleicht einfach gewöhnt soviel Geld mit dir rumzutragen...



			
				Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bezahlen mit Kreditkarte ist für Sendung innerhalb Deutschlands nicht möglich (lt. Katalog).


Sorry  , den Katalog hatte ich mir dazu nicht durchgelesen. Ich hatte telefonisch bestellt und da ich im Ausland wohne gab es damit keine Probs. Ist aber schon komisch, dass das in Dtl. nicht gehen soll.



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt daran das die "Kreditkartenhaie" ganz entspannt ein paar Prozent vom Gesamtbetrag einstreichen. Glaub das war durchschnittlich so um 3% (je nach Kreditkarte). Bei 2000 Euros sind das dann gleich mal satte 60 Steine. Aber im Ausland hättest Du sonst kaum eine andere Möglichkleit so einen Betrag zu zahlen.


  Bei mir stimmt immer der Rechnungsbetrag und der vom Konto abgezogene Betrag überein!? Nix mit 3%?! Bei wem ziehen die das denn ab - bei Canyon etwa?? *nix weiß*


----------



## ChrHurek (24. Januar 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es einfach aus, dann wirst du verstehen!! Falls nicht, dann bist du es vielleicht einfach gewöhnt soviel Geld mit dir rumzutragen...



Also ich trage nicht täglich mehrere Tausend Euro mit mir rum, aber ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn eine größere Anschaffung ansteht, eben das zu tun. 

Ich sag aber nicht wann ich hinfahre, RISIKOMINIIERUNG!!!


----------



## Canyonier (24. Januar 2005)

Was habt ihr den? 2000 sind zwar sicher nicht gerade wenig, aber extrem ist das sicher nicht. Geh mal ein Auto kaufen und zahl in Bar... So ein Briefumschlag mit 50000, da hast was in der Hand


----------



## ChrHurek (24. Januar 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr den? 2000 sind zwar sicher nicht gerade wenig, aber extrem ist das sicher nicht. Geh mal ein Auto kaufen und zahl in Bar... So ein Briefumschlag mit 50000, da hast was in der Hand


Eben. Ich hab auch mein Auto bar bezahlt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2005)

Zahl halt mittels Vorauskasse, zwingt dich ja niemand, Geld in der Gegend rumzutragen...!

EDIT: hab mich erst jetzt wieder an das Posting bezügl. noch längerer Lieferzeit gelesen - das wär natürlich ein Argument, sollte sich aber durch Anruf bei Hotline und Vereinbarung von früherer Zahlung lösen lassen...


----------



## Strider (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo 
Der mensch an der Hotline hat recht deutlich gemacht das sich das nicht durch frühere Zahlung lösen lässt. Wenn du zahlst bevor die die rechnung ausstellen wir es wahrscheinlich ganz chaotisch -> darauf wird extra auf der homepage 
hingewiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (24. Januar 2005)

Da ich froh wäre, eine Summe von 50.000 Euro mein Eigen nennen zu können, wäre ich nie davon zu überzeugen, diese auch nur eine Stunde mit mir rumzutragen.
Wer das kann soll es tun! Ich kann es nicht - und auch bei "nur" 2000 Euro mache ich lieber eine Überweisung etc.. 
Lieber bin ich ein "Weichei", als auch nur einmal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

- ABER BITTE JEDER WIE ER WILL und BITTE KEINER ANGEGRIFFEN FÜHLEN!! -

Aber weiß denn jemand was zum Kreditkartenthema?


----------



## nismo2002 (24. Januar 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Zahl halt mittels Vorauskasse, zwingt dich ja niemand, Geld in der Gegend rumzutragen...!


...es ging ja auch um die Nachnahme...


----------



## ChrHurek (24. Januar 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> - ABER BITTE JEDER WIE ER WILL und BITTE KEINER ANGEGRIFFEN FÜHLEN!! -
> ...


Kein Thema, ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, ich hab mich halt nur etwas gewundert. Ich meine du kannst ja bezahlen wie du willst, dazu gibt es ja die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## nismo2002 (24. Januar 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema, ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, ich hab mich halt nur etwas gewundert. Ich meine du kannst ja bezahlen wie du willst, dazu gibt es ja die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.



Jup.......


----------



## ChrHurek (24. Januar 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup.......


Prost....Gluck gluck gluck.....ahhhhh


----------



## Augus1328 (25. Januar 2005)

@Nismo2002:
Dass mit der Kredikarte ist doch ganz verständlich. Canyon gibt die 3 %, welche das Bankinstitut verlangen würde, nicht an den Kunden weiter. Somit müssten sie es selbst bezahlen. Finden zwar manche nicht ganz kundenfreundlich, aber lieber hab ich ein Bike, was bissi billiger ist. In meinem Falle wären das ca. 80 Euro, gibt schon meine neuen Mallet C Pedale.  
Für Auslandsbestellungen ist nunmal ne Kreditkartenabrechnung die einfachste Lösung. Da muss halt Canyon in den sauren Apfel beissen u. für Euch die 3 % bezahlen. 

Falls ich Schmarrn verzapft hab, korrigiert mich bitte...  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (25. Januar 2005)

Genau, und im Herbst letzten Jahres hat Mastercard den tollen Vorschlag gemacht die 3% Gebühren an den Kunden (das bist DU   ) zu belasten. Wenn die anderen Kreditkartenanbieter den Mist mitmachen dann wird es ziemlich unspassig. Bisher werden Gebühren an den belastet der die Kohle bekommt (also Händler, Lieferant etc....). 
Das ist auch ein Grund weshalb die meissten Geschäfte nur EC Karten akzeptieren und keine Kreditkarten. Da fallen keine, ohne nur sehr geringe, Gebühren an


----------



## nismo2002 (25. Januar 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nismo2002:
> Dass mit der Kredikarte ist doch ganz verständlich. Canyon gibt die 3 %, welche das Bankinstitut verlangen würde, nicht an den Kunden weiter. Somit müssten sie es selbst bezahlen. Finden zwar manche nicht ganz kundenfreundlich, aber lieber hab ich ein Bike, was bissi billiger ist. In meinem Falle wären das ca. 80 Euro, gibt schon meine neuen Mallet C Pedale.
> Für Auslandsbestellungen ist nunmal ne Kreditkartenabrechnung die einfachste Lösung. Da muss halt Canyon in den sauren Apfel beissen u. für Euch die 3 % bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info...  



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> ...die 3% Gebühren an den Kunden (das bist DU  ) zu belasten. (...)



...wenn sie das machen, dann werden die "Kreditkartenfirmen" arbeitslos!! Das macht keiner mit!!


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (25. Januar 2005)

Ein bisschen offtopic, aber da wir ja im Wartezimmer sind...

Was ist eigentlich "Integrated Headset" am Yellowstone?


----------



## weissbierbiker (25. Januar 2005)

da kannste deinen kopf beim warten reinstecken


----------



## M!ke (26. Januar 2005)

integrated Headset heißt, daß ein Kopfhörer eingebaut ist   

Spaß beiseite: Integrated Headset = Die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes liegen direkt im Steuerohr


----------



## fone (26. Januar 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...wenn sie das machen, dann werden die "Kreditkartenfirmen" arbeitslos!! Das macht keiner mit!!



ich brauch schon seit jahren keine kreditkarte mehr.
der einzige nachteil ist, dass ich so keine potenzmittel aus USA im inet bestellen kann  die müssen doch gut sein, bei den vielen empfehlungsmails

 

gruß
fone


----------



## stick007 (26. Januar 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch schon seit jahren keine kreditkarte mehr.
> der einzige nachteil ist, dass ich so keine potenzmittel aus USA im inet bestellen kann  die müssen doch gut sein, bei den vielen empfehlungsmails
> 
> 
> ...



Hey fone,

dann musst Du wohl auf www.DocMorris.com ausweichen. Da kannst Du auch ohne Kreditkarte bezahlen.  


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Cigarman (27. Januar 2005)

Ich hätte gerne für die Wartezeit eine Webcam, die mit einem mit der Auftragsbestätigung mitgelieferten Key aktiviert werden kann. Diese Webcam ist dann beim Lagerplatz "meiner" Parts installiert. Da könnt ich immer nachsehen wirs dem Baby geht.  
Und am Montagetag kann ich dann bei der Geburt (3.5)  zusehen.  
lg CM

nOCH 96 tAGE


----------



## gundam66 (27. Januar 2005)

Ich würde bei CANYON nicht nochmal bestellen wegen der Wartezeit (ca 2 bis 3 Monate!).

 Besonders zu einer "schönen" Jahreszeit ärgert man sich doppelt und dreifach auf ein Bike zu warten anstatt es einfach nur zu fahren, und was hat man nun gespart ? Ich bin lieber bereit zur "schönen" Jahreszeit noch mit meinem Wunschbike noch viel zu fahren und  ca 100 bis 300 Euro mehr zu bezahlen. 

Noch liegt Schnee, aber lasst euch überraschen bis wann euch CANYON warten lässt !!!! (Und ich habe keine Angst dass CANYON dieses Forum schliest, denn sie brauchen es selbst !!!)

Ich habe es so gemacht und mir letztes Jahr ein gebrauchtes Specialized Enduro expert und ein Demo 9 gekauft (abgeholt bzw. via Post)

So ist es !


----------



## weissbierbiker (27. Januar 2005)

@Gundam66: schöne geschichte....und was hat das hier zu suchen??--scheint dich aber noch immer zu wurmen da du ja noch immer hier reinschaust. Auf gutes lohnt es sich zu warten--ich habe es nicht bereut  

gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gundam66 (27. Januar 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Gundam66: schöne geschichte....und was hat das hier zu suchen??--scheint dich aber noch immer zu wurmen da du ja noch immer hier reinschaust. Auf gutes lohnt es sich zu warten--ich habe es nicht bereut
> 
> gruss wbb




Naja vielleicht möchte ja noch jemand aus dem Canyon Wartezimmer austreten. (anstatt mit dem Zollstock an der Coladose rumzumessen)


----------



## kh-cap (27. Januar 2005)

gundam66 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja vielleicht möchte ja noch jemand aus dem Canyon Wartezimmer austreten. (anstatt mit dem Zollstock an der Coladose rumzumessen)




das gibt schimpfe du frevler   
kh-cap


----------



## gundam66 (27. Januar 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> das gibt schimpfe du frevler
> kh-cap



Hau rein


----------



## weissbierbiker (27. Januar 2005)

extra für euch: ein eigener bereich 

gruss wbb


----------



## Wolfskin (27. Januar 2005)

@gundam66

Na los, jetzt poste schon was rein in deinen extra von WBB erstellten Thread.
Ich frage mich wen das hier interessiert ob du dir letztes Jahr zwei Bikes geholt hast oder nicht ?, willst du damit angeben oder wie ?

Außerdem warum soll Canyon immer gleich mist sein nur weil die Wartezeit länger ist ?, versteh ich nicht. Schon mal daran gedacht das es auch Leute gibt die gerne bereit sind etwas länger auf ihr Bike zu warten.
 ich warte gerne und ich weiß auch warum.


----------



## messerclub-illi (28. Januar 2005)

lasst ihn doch es gibt halt leute die   halt grundlos rum......
wenn ihm die Wartezeit net passt laesst er es eben........ aber er scheint er wohl auch nix zu tun haben sonst wuerde er net rumstaenkern.... 
am besten ignorieren....... wei er ist doch ziemlich off-topic mit seine zeugs...

ich warte auch gern ausserdem wusste man doch worauf man sich einlaesst....

ES6 =


----------



## up_qualing (28. Januar 2005)

Sehr richtig. Wir wussten alle auf was wir uns eingelassen haben. Wobei ich froh bin im Forum gelesen zu haben wie lange es dauert sonst hätte ich mich erst im März um ein Bike gekümmert und so habe ich anfagn diese Wochen ein ES7 geordert   
Aber leider muss ich noch bis zum 10 Mai warten  , aber es gibt ja noch das alte Mountainbike, was auch noch fährt und mit dem kann man sich schon mal fit machen. Und was ist dann nächste Jahr um die Zeit? Häh? Genau da steht das Bike im Keller und wartet auf eine Ausfahrt. Einmal warten ist ja kein Problem, da weiss man es um so mehr zu schätzen.
Und am WE ist sowieso erst mal Boarden angesagt, bei dem Schnee.

greets 
Andy


----------



## stick007 (28. Januar 2005)

messerclub(illi schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> ich warte auch gern
> [...]



Deinen Idealismus hätte ich auch gerne.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ow1 (28. Januar 2005)

Ich finde doch: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude    
Und da wo ich wohne hats eh noch bis ende April Schnee. Dann ist ja der voraussichtliche Liefertermin auf anfangs Mai für mich ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (28. Januar 2005)

Ist doch schön zu hören, daß die meisten es nicht stört zu warten...   
Mich auch nicht! Und die Vorfreude ist richtig groß.   
Für die 100 - 300 Öre die ich spare, kaufe ich mir was nettes. 

Für die, die sich für andere Alternativen entscheiden, viel Spaß mit euren neuen Bikes.


----------



## Niniobravo (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leidgenossen,

nachdem ich Anfang der Woche auch mein ES6 bestellt habe setz ich mich halt mal ne Weile zu Euch. 

Gibts hier eigentlich auch ein paar Wartende aus dem Raum Nürnberg?? Vielleicht ergibt sich ja nach der langen Wartezeit mal die Gelegenheit die neuen Kisten auch praktisch zu erproben.

Gruß aus N
Niniobravo


----------



## Melocross (28. Januar 2005)

falls sich niemand im Raum Nürnberg findet, kannst Du Dich dann gern zur Münchner Runde gesellen!!


----------



## Ralf aus N (28. Januar 2005)

Servus miteinander,
habe mir vor 2 Wochen, wie könnte es anders sein, ein ES6 bestellt. Dass ich warten muss war mir klar. Dass es so lange dauern soll, nämlich bis Anfang Mai, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber nachdem ich seit etwa 3-4 Jahren immer wieder nach einem neuen Bike gesucht hatte, kommt es auf die paar Tage mehr auch nicht mehr an. Und wo bekommt man schon einen Viergelenker mit dieser Ausstattung zu diesem Preis?! Die gesparte Differenz gebe ich lieber für etwas anderes aus, als jetzt ein neues Rad im Keller stehen zu haben oder mir damit bei -10° den Hintern abzufrieren 

Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## Lenzman (29. Januar 2005)

Bei so vielen Leuten die sich ein ES6 bestellt haben muß ich einfach aus der Reihe fallen .   

Vor gut zwei Wochen hab ich mir das ES9 bestellt und der angestrebte Termin ist der 06.04.05  
Die Zeit werde ich bis dahin mit meinem 2001er Red Rock verbringen .


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey fone,
> 
> dann musst Du wohl auf www.DocMorris.com ausweichen. Da kannst Du auch ohne Kreditkarte bezahlen.
> 
> ...




hehe, danke für den tip, war aber nicht so ernst gemeint.
das mit der kreditkarte aber schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. Januar 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde doch: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude
> Und da wo ich wohne hats eh noch bis ende April Schnee. Dann ist ja der voraussichtliche Liefertermin auf anfangs Mai für mich ideal




davos ist natürlich der hammer 
es tut mir immer herzlich leid um die leute, die keine alternativbeschäftigung im winter haben.

für april ist noch ne woche in der schweiz zum boarden geplant, erst danach fängt wieder meine bike-saison an.


----------



## Augus1328 (30. Januar 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> für april ist noch ne woche in der schweiz zum boarden geplant, erst danach fängt wieder meine bike-saison an.



Und in zwei Wochen fahr ich eine Woche nach Livigno   
Ach, ist es nicht toll, wenn man ohne Stress auf sein Bike warten kann u. bis dahin die Pisten dieser Welt unsicher machen kann   

Gruß an alle Wintersportler
Oli


----------



## Bateman74 (30. Januar 2005)

YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA!

ICH habe mir ein XC7 bestellt, Lieferung wird Anfang Mai erfolgen, das steigert die Vorfreude!    Freue mich schon auf DC und die Fox-Gabel

Bis dahin werde ich mir die Zeit mit meinem Passione Elite RR vertreiben und mir auf der Strasse ein paar Kilometer in die Beine pumpen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Januar 2005)

Wow, du freust dich auf DC...

...das ist ja ungewohnt...


----------



## S-Racer (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe meiner Frau auch ein XC 7 bestellt, mal sehen ob sie damit zurecht kommt.... 

Hoffentlich, sonst ist was los im Karton.   


Geile Räder, ich überlege ob ich mir auch ein Canyon bestellen soll.....

Vielleicht 2006, dann in Carbon??????   

M.


----------



## ow1 (30. Januar 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> davos ist natürlich der hammer



Ja, ist natürlich schon toll, einen so schönen Wohnort zu haben.   
Heute war so ein Traumwetter und wegen dem WEF hatte es fast keine Leute auf den Pisten. 
Es dauert hald schon ein wenig, bis bei uns der Schnee von den Bergen geschmolzen ist. Aber dann haben wir hier ein super Bike-Paradies  
Bis es soweit ist, vergnüge ich mich im Schnee und auf der Rolle und so geht die Zeit vorüber wie im Flug und ich kann mich bald auf meinem ES6 austoben.


----------



## Strider (30. Januar 2005)

Seit ihr auch alle dabei schon nach schönem zubehör zu suchen? 
Was für Barends kommen an eure ES Bikes. Brauch ich eigentlich besonders abgewinkelte damit die vom gekrümten lenker nicht nach sonst wo abstehen??


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Januar 2005)

Na, kannst ganz normale verwenden.

Ich werd' anfangs mal keine raufgeben - schauen blöd aus auf einem Riser...
... außer die Barends gehen mir beim steileren Bergauffahren doch ab, dann kommen welche rauf - egal wie's aussieht.


----------



## Melocross (30. Januar 2005)

......neeeeee nicht wirklich oder??  sowas kommt net an unsere ES dran. Da lachen ja die Kühe  auf da Alm


----------



## ow1 (30. Januar 2005)

Hab mir das mit den Barends auch schon überlegt. Fahr hald schon ewig mit diesen Dingern rum. Aber wenn Melocross schon meint, dass sich die Kühe totlachen, will ich ja nicht mit dem Tierschutz in Konflikt kommen    und lass die Dinger erstmal weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (30. Januar 2005)

arggggg, Barends am gekröpften Lenker    det gibt Augenkrebs


----------



## weissbierbiker (30. Januar 2005)

obs gefällt mit den barends muss jeder selber wissen aber auf jedenfall bei syntace dies beachten !!!:
muss drann!!! 

gruss wbb


----------



## Strider (31. Januar 2005)

Oh.. Danke für den Tipp. Das Barends vielleicht nicht das optische Highlight sind ist mir klar (immer noch besser als ein silberner rahmen     ) Aber für Lange touren find ich es schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Januar 2005)

Mir gefällt das Silber......    

... jetzt bin ich beleidigt................


----------



## Bateman74 (31. Januar 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, du freust dich auf DC...
> 
> ...das ist ja ungewohnt...



Hi Flo, 

ich finde das System genial - weiß nicht, warum es soviel Widerstand gibt. Aber das ist ja bei fast allen Neuerungen so, die etwas mit dem Wechseln von Gängen zu tun haben. 

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als die Topshifter durch Rapid Fire ersetzt wurden. Mann, war da das Geschrei groß.
Wobei ich RF schon immer ******* fand.


----------



## ChrHurek (31. Januar 2005)

Bateman74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Flo,
> 
> ich finde das System genial - weiß nicht, warum es soviel Widerstand gibt. Aber das ist ja bei fast allen Neuerungen so, die etwas mit dem Wechseln von Gängen zu tun haben.
> 
> ...


Bei mir wurzelt die Abneigung nicht unbedingt auf der Art die Gänge zu wechseln, sondern auf der Tatsache, dass man auf Shimanobremsen angewiesen ist.
Aber ist will hier jetzt keine Pro/Contra DC Disskusion starten....


----------



## ow1 (31. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube Shimano schaufelt sich mit dem Dual/Monopol sein eigenes Grab. Klar, für alle die ein 0815 Bike wollen ist der Shimano Einheitsbrei DualControl sicher nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich mir dann noch die Bremse aufzwingen muss, hört bei mir der Spass auf 
Darum ist bei mir auch das XC7 aus meiner Favoritenliste geflogen.


----------



## Bateman74 (31. Januar 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wurzelt die Abneigung nicht unbedingt auf der Art die Gänge zu wechseln, sondern auf der Tatsache, dass man auf Shimanobremsen angewiesen ist.
> Aber ist will hier jetzt keine Pro/Contra DC Disskusion starten....



Klar, man(n) kann darüber diskutieren oder auch nicht. Was die XT-Verzögerer angeht - ich habe an meinem jetzigen Bike den Vorgänger mit dem Vierkolben-System und bin 100%ig zufrieden. [95kg Lebendgewicht, + evtl. Gepäck, 3 * Alpencross, dabei die Bremsen (hinten 160mm und vorne 203 mm) auch auf 1000 hm-Downhills nicht an die Leistungsgrenze gebracht]

Bei dieser Bremse war das Feedback der MTB-Zeitschriften ja auch nie so doll. Ich werde nach der diesjährigen Hochgebirgstour mal Bericht erstatten.


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2005)

also von barends am gekröpften lenker würde ich abraten 
ich habs 1-2 monate probiert, ich sag euch es war schlimm. 
eigentlich gar nicht vorstellbar wie abartig das aussieht.
wobei die kurzen wcs die ich hatte, eh so geneigt waren, dass sie ideal in der hand lagen.
ich bin mit meinem alten Starrad viel mit den hörnchen gefahren, aber am XC bleiben die weg.

gruß
fone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (31. Januar 2005)

Die Iridium Hörnchen habe ich auch am Bike. Muss sagen dass sie sehr kurz sind und deshalb nicht annähernd wie die gebogenen Barends aussehen. Optik? Das ist jeden einzelnen überlassen. Von andere lasse ich mir nicht sagen was schön oder hässlich ist.

Doch Nachteile haben sie schon wenn man im Trail um Bäume und Ästen mit dem Lenker herumschlängeln muss. Manche Male bin ich schon mit den Hörnchen hängen geblieben.

Als Vorteil sind sie wenn es sehr steil wird, unchlagbar. Da verändert sich die Körperposition und Kraftverteilung dermassen, dass man echt viel mehr fahren kann als ohne.

Also das Risiko eingehen manchmal hängen bleiben oder in den kniflingen auffahrten ein plus in der Reserve haben. Ich kann mich nicht unbedingt entscheiden. Also bleiben sie dran, da sie schon dran sind.

Von der Qualität von den Iridium-Barends, kann man nur zufrieden sein. Sind echt gut.


----------



## nismo2002 (31. Januar 2005)

...ich kaufe mir mein XC, um damit Touren zu fahren; Rennen stehen nicht auf dem Programm.
Zum Thema "Bar-Ends" habe ich etwas anderes gemacht. Als "Gerne-Griffposition-Veränderer-Weil-Sonst-Schmerzen-In-Den-Händen-Bekommer" habe ich mir die ergonomischen Griffe mitbestellt und zwar die neue Version MR2 mit verlängerten integrierten Bar-Ends.
Viele finden sowas uncool, aber wie schon mein Vorredner sagte:


			
				Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Von andere lasse ich mir nicht sagen was schön oder hässlich ist.


 ...und ich finde, die Dinger sehen Klasse aus. *Aber das wichtigste ist, sie helfen! *


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Januar 2005)

Bateman74 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das System genial - weiß nicht, warum es soviel Widerstand gibt.



nur kurz: (damit ich auch meine Argumente abgeliefert hab...   )

- bei DC kann ich nicht gleichzeitig bremsen und runterschalten. (was ich aber tatsächlich gelegentlich auf Trails brauche)
- ich werde gezwungen, Shimano-Bremsen zu fahren.
- Invers-Schaltwerk: auch wenn ich da Rapidfire verwende, kann ich nicht gleichzeitig bremsen u. runterschalten (runter = leichterer Gang).

Du hast recht - der Widerstand ist wirklich groß: Etliche namhafte Hersteller haben DC noch nie verbaut und verzichten auch auf inverse Schaltwerke...
... zur großen Freude von SRAM (der Trigger fkt. übrigens hervorragend)/Magura/Hope/Suntour, etc.


----------



## Christian Knies (31. Januar 2005)

Finde DC auch total sch**** aber das gehört jetzt nicht hierher


----------



## kh-cap (31. Januar 2005)

Christian Knies schrieb:
			
		

> Finde DC auch total sch**** aber das gehört jetzt nicht hierher




warum erwähnst du es dann?
kh-cap


----------



## simplon (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung wann die Hardteils ausgeliefert werden.
Grand Canyon Comp ( eigentlicher Montagetermin 24.01.05 ).
Laut Forum hat sich der Montagetermin etwas verschoben.
Wann wird es so weit sein.

                                                             Gruss !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jajaballard (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo erst ma,
jetzt bin ich auch dabei. War gestern in Koblenz und habe mir ein Nerve RC7 bestellt.  
Montagetermin soll der 27. April sein. Bis dahin heiz ich dann wohl noch mit meinem 1990er Cannondale durch die Gegend.

Grüße an die Mitwartenden


----------



## ow1 (1. Februar 2005)

jajaballard schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin heiz ich dann wohl noch mit meinem 1990er Cannondale durch die Gegend.
> 
> Grüße an die Mitwartenden


 
Hallo Ralf
Dann ist es ja höchste Zeit, dass du dir nach 15!!! Jahren mal ein neues Bike zulegst. Du wirst sehen, für dich wird sich eine neue Welt eröffnen  
Willkommen im Club

Gruss ow1


----------



## beatnick (1. Februar 2005)

simplon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung wann die Hardteils ausgeliefert werden.
> Grand Canyon Comp ( eigentlicher Montagetermin 24.01.05 ).
> Laut Forum hat sich der Montagetermin etwas verschoben.
> Wann wird es so weit sein.


hab auch GrandCanyonComp bestellt (Montage ursprüngl. 25.01.)...
Sowohl im Forum als auch in Koblenz hieß es, es wird wohl Mitte Februar werden   
Hoffen wir mal, dass das auch hinkommt...


----------



## jajaballard (1. Februar 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf
> Dann ist es ja höchste Zeit, dass du dir nach 15!!! Jahren mal ein neues Bike zulegst. Du wirst sehen, für dich wird sich eine neue Welt eröffnen
> Willkommen im Club
> 
> Gruss ow1



Naja eigentlich hat die Zeit nur der Rahmen überlebt. Der Rest wurde in den wilden Tuningjahren Stück für Stück ausgetauscht und ausgetauscht und ausgetauscht. Dann war für ein paar Jahre Ruhe, statt biken war Klettern auf dem Programm. Und jetzt merkt man so langsam wie die Teile knapp werden. Habe z.B seit etwa 1 Jahr versucht eine MAG21 mit 1" Gewindeschaft zu bekommen.
Daher jetzt auch mit schwerem Herzen der Abschied vom Cannondale.


----------



## Freti (1. Februar 2005)

Es macht mich schon ein wenig neidisch, dass die Süddeutschen und Schweizer die Wartezeit mit Boarden und Skifahren verbringen. Aber ich fahre Ende Februar für 4 Wochen mit meinen geländegängigen Wohnmobil von Namibia nach Kenia.   Und glaubt mir, in der Zeit vergesse ich, dass ich eigentlich mit hängenden Ohren auf mein ES 6 warten müßte.  

Gruß Freti


----------



## fone (1. Februar 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht mich schon ein wenig neidisch, dass die Süddeutschen und Schweizer die Wartezeit mit Boarden und Skifahren verbringen. Aber ich fahre Ende Februar für 4 Wochen mit meinen geländegängigen Wohnmobil von Namibia nach Kenia.   Und glaubt mir, in der Zeit vergesse ich, dass ich eigentlich mit hängenden Ohren auf mein ES 6 warten müßte.
> 
> Gruß Freti




auch nicht schlecht!   
auf jeden fall viel spaß dabei!

gruß
fone


----------



## ow1 (2. Februar 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht mich schon ein wenig neidisch, dass die Süddeutschen und Schweizer die Wartezeit mit Boarden und Skifahren verbringen. Aber ich fahre Ende Februar für 4 Wochen mit meinen geländegängigen Wohnmobil von Namibia nach Kenia.   Und glaubt mir, in der Zeit vergesse ich, dass ich eigentlich mit hängenden Ohren auf mein ES 6 warten müßte.
> 
> Gruß Freti


Das macht mich aber auch neidisch.   Klar ist Skifahren bei frischem Pulverschnee ein Traum aber so ne Reise durch die Wildnis ist doch schon was ganz spezielles.  
Bist uns dann aber ein paar Bilder schuldig  
Gruss ow1


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Februar 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht mich schon ein wenig neidisch, dass die Süddeutschen und Schweizer die Wartezeit mit Boarden und Skifahren verbringen. Aber ich fahre Ende Februar für 4 Wochen mit meinen geländegängigen Wohnmobil von Namibia nach Kenia.   Und glaubt mir, in der Zeit vergesse ich, dass ich eigentlich mit hängenden Ohren auf mein ES 6 warten müßte.
> 
> Gruß Freti



Da würde ich doch gerne mein Board gegen eintauschen... viel Spass   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## bike-fan17 (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

weis denn schon jemand näheres über den 
Lieferstatus vom Grand Canyon Elite?  

bike-fan17


----------



## wime (3. Februar 2005)

bike-fan17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> weis denn schon jemand näheres über den
> Lieferstatus vom Grand Canyon Elite?
> ...




Schau doch mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149340


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-fan17 (3. Februar 2005)

Was aktuelleres ist noch nicht raus?
Oder?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Februar 2005)

Ruf an, die wissen das genauer...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Februar 2005)

mein rc8(  )wird am 19.5.(  )montiert!


----------



## stet hellas (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander!

Hab vor 3 Wochen einen freien Tag genutzt und bin auch mal nach Koblenz gepilgert, um ein paar Canyons Probe zu fahren. 
Haette ich mich gleich vor Ort entschieden, waere der 9.5. Montagetermin gewesen. Nachdem ich aber unbedingt noch 2 Wochen grübeln musste, ob es wirklich ein Canyon wird, muss ich jetzt (mindestens) bis 18.05. auf mein ES 7 warten           .
Schoen nur, dass sich hier ein paar Leidensgenossen versammelt haben - das macht es deutlich leichter    !
Und wenn die Nürnberger ihre "Neuen" wirklich mal gemeinsam ausfahren wollen, wäre ich dann ab Ende Mai auch gerne dabei...    

Also weiter warten, vor dem Katalog schmachten und das Forum lesen,

LG

Stet


----------



## ow1 (4. Februar 2005)

stet hellas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Hab vor 3 Wochen einen freien Tag genutzt und bin auch mal nach Koblenz gepilgert, um ein paar Canyons Probe zu fahren.
> Stet


Welche Modele hast du denn getestet? Und wie fühlten sich die Bikes so an?
Ich komme eben aus der Schweiz und werde es wohl nie bis nach Koblenz schaffen.  

lg ow1


----------



## Niniobravo (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo stet hellas,

erstmal willkommen im Kreis der Wartenden. Ist echt ne ziemliche zermürbende Zeit. 

Klar steht das noch, dass die Nürnberger mal gemeinsam nen Ausritt in die Umgebung wagen. Hoffe es gesellen sich noch ein paar dazu. Bis jetzt haben sich nicht viele geoutet aber vielleicht wird das ja noch.

Ansonsten gibts ja noch das Angebot der Münchner, was übrigens sehr nett war, und die sollten ja auch den ein oder anderen interessanten Trail in der näheren Umgebung haben.

Gruß 

niniobravo


----------



## stet hellas (5. Februar 2005)

@ ow1
Eigentlich war ich der festen Überzeugung, dass ich auf ein Race/CC-Bike gehöre, deshalb bin ich erst das RC 7 und das XC 7 gefahren, muss aber sagen, dass ich mich mit DC nicht anfreunden kann. Ausserdem haette ich dann 2 Bikes mit unterschiedlicher Schaltlogik (Hardtail RF, Fully DC) und das verwirrt nur.
 Bin dann das RC 8 und das XC 8 gefahren (eins davon hatte noch eine Vorjahresbeschriftung, irgendwas mit M..), die ich beide wirklich gut fand; 
mehr zum Spass bin ich dann auf das ES 7 gestiegen und wollte dann eigentlich gar nicht mehr absteigen     Liebe auf den ersten Blick     Auf dem L-Rahmen hatte ich eine wirklich bequeme Sitzposition, mit dem breiten Lenker hat man das Bike sehr sicher in der Hand und das Gewicht geht meiner Meinung nach echt in Ordnung. Gabel und Dämpfer sind halt so ne Gewissensfrage, ich persönlich fand die Minute 3 hat sehr gut angesprochen und dieses Infinite Travel ist der Hit!   
Der Canyon-Shop ist übrigens wie ein ganz normaler Radladen aufgebaut, nur dass in einer Ecke das Call-Center untergebracht ist. 
Probefahren kann man nach Hinterlegen des Ausweises so lange man will...
Der Mitarbeiter, der mich beraten und vermessen hat, konnte einem sehr viel erklären und war wirklich superfreundlich...

Alles in allem war Koblenz seine Reise wert, allerdings war bei mir die Anfahrt (Nürnberg) auch gerade noch so im Rahmen,,,

LG

Stet


----------



## ow1 (5. Februar 2005)

Dann ist mein Entscheid für ein ES Bike also richtig  War mir zwar von Anfang an schon sicher. Hab mich aber für das ES6 wegen den Fox Federelemente entschieden. Mein inneres ich sagt mir einfach: nimm Fox anstatt Manitou...


----------



## stet hellas (7. Februar 2005)

@ ow1

Jaja, die Gewissensfrage... Bin mir sicher, dass das ES 6 eine gute Wahl ist...
Schon wieder einen Tag des Wartens mehr geschafft...   
(ICH WILL NICHT MEHR WARTEN !        )

@ niniobravo

Hoffe auch, dass sich noch ein paar Mittelfranken ein Herz nehmen... Waere sicher ein schoenes Bild, so ein paar Canyons auf einen Haufen...
Und Muenchen ist ja auch keine Weltreise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mink3 (7. Februar 2005)

@ ow1

Wie sieht das aus mit der Bestellung eines Canyon-Bikes aus der Schweiz? Kannst Du mir da mal ein paar Informationen geben, insb. Mehrwertsteuer, Zoll, Garantie, etc.

Trägt das Bike dann den Schriftzug "Canyon" oder "Coast", da es ja in Biel bereits ein Bikefirma unter dem Namen Canyon gibt?

Gruss aus Bern

mink3


----------



## Melocross (7. Februar 2005)

also ich hab mich jetzt schon an warten gewöhnt.


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2005)

@melocross
wir haben ja auch noch ein Rad mit dem wir die Wartezeit überbrücken können.
Wir in Norddeutschland haben z.Zt keinen Schee aber schönes sonniges Winterwetter. Habe gestern mit meinem Sohn und 3 Freunden eine 4 Stundentour gemacht. Es war einfach nur schön. Hartgefrorener Boden und strahlend blauer Himmel. Bikers Traum- obwohl mit einem ES6 währe es natürlich noch eine Steigerung (bikers paradies).
Gruß von Hannover nach München.

P.S. dieser Thread den Du eröffnet hast bricht bald alle (einschalt) Rekorde


----------



## wime (7. Februar 2005)

mink3 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ow1
> 
> Wie sieht das aus mit der Bestellung eines Canyon-Bikes aus der Schweiz? Kannst Du mir da mal ein paar Informationen geben, insb. Mehrwertsteuer, Zoll, Garantie, etc.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Es ist eigentlich alles Problemlos. Canyon verrechnet dir das Bike ohne die Deutsche Verrechnungssteuer. Der Schweizerzoll schlägt dann die Schweizer Verrechnungsteuer darauf (ist ja viel tiefer), Dann kommt noch der Zoll und die Posttaxen ca 25.--??). Bei einem Garantiefall musst du das Bike wieder nach Deutschlandzuröckschicken.

Das Bike trägt den Schriftzug Coast. Im letzten Jahr wahr es ein Aufkleber, der Problemlos entfernt werden konnte. Ich nehme an dass es dieses Jahr auch so ist.

Willy


----------



## ow1 (7. Februar 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Es ist eigentlich alles Problemlos. Canyon verrechnet dir das Bike ohne die Deutsche Verrechnungssteuer. Der Schweizerzoll schlägt dann die Schweizer Verrechnungsteuer darauf (ist ja viel tiefer), Dann kommt noch der Zoll und die Posttaxen ca 25.--??). Bei einem Garantiefall musst du das Bike wieder nach Deutschlandzuröckschicken.
> 
> Das Bike trägt den Schriftzug Coast. Im letzten Jahr wahr es ein Aufkleber, der Problemlos entfernt werden konnte. Ich nehme an dass es dieses Jahr auch so ist.
> ...



Da hat der Willy ja schon alles gesagt. Das Bike geht wirklich gut verpackt auf die Reise. Brauchst dann nur noch den Lenker, Pedale und die Laufräder montieren. 
Tja, die schweizer Canyons können mit den deutschen Canyons in sachen Preis und Design nicht ganz mithalten.


----------



## mink3 (7. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die raschen Infos. Werde mich wohl auch demnächst zum Wartezimmer hinzugesellen...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-fan17 (7. Februar 2005)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand bei Canyon angerufen
und gefragt was denn nun mit den Hardtails los ist, in sachen Liefertermin. 
Wenn ja was haben sie gesagt? Dann muss ich nicht den armen
Damen und Herren von Canyon zum 1000sten mal die
gleiche Frage stellen.

Gruß

bike-fan17


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Februar 2005)

stet hellas schrieb:
			
		

> @ ow1
> ich persönlich fand die Minute 3 hat sehr gut angesprochen und dieses Infinite Travel ist der Hit!




@stet hellas, könntest du mal etwas von den Infinite Travel erzählen? Handhabt man es mittels ein Rad, ein Hebel? Hat es ein Raster? Wie fühlt sich das Bike wenn man Gabel während der Fahrt variert und des weiteren?   

Grüsse,


Christian


----------



## sepon (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte am Freitag bei Canyon angerufen und nach meinem Hardtail gefragt (Montagetermin 21.01.). Ich soll diese Woche noch mal anrufen um den genauen Montagetermin zu erfahren. Naja, was solls. Bin zur Zeit eh etwas kränklich.

Ich habe mir ein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt und bin auch schon auf der Suche nach Alternativen gewesen. Mir gefällt das Bike einfach und der Preis ist auch OK. Die Lieferfristen und die Verfügbarkeit (übers Jahr) sprechen aber gegen Canyon.

Grüße,


----------



## kirnberg (7. Februar 2005)

hallo leute,

ich bin neu bei euch. ich habe mir soeben ein es 9 bestellt.   

montagetermin wird ende mai sein.    aber ich hab immerhin noch eins erwischt. 

so nebenbei habe ich erfahren, dass das es 9 auch schon knapp wird...


----------



## Melocross (7. Februar 2005)

AN DIE MÜNCHNER CANYON FANS

unser erster Canyon-Treff-Planungsthread wurde leider nun hier her verschoben.

KLICK 

wenns soweit ist, müssen wir uns dafür noch was überlegen oder evtl. eine kurze Genehmigung von den Mods holen, wär ja schade wenn das nicht klappt.


----------



## Strider (8. Februar 2005)

Wir müssen Melocross übrigens echt noch mal für die coole Idee des wartezimmers danken  

Vielleicht übernimmt Canyon ja den bericht für die Homepage.. wie wollten doch erfahrungsberichte....        

Ich geh jetzt meine Hausrunde biken, und danach ist die wartezeit auf mein neues bike wieder 2 Stunden kürzer....


----------



## wime (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen die ihr alle auch den grossen Tag wartet.   
Melde mich auch wieder hier.
Heute verbringe ich meine warterei mit dem studieren vom Mountain-Bike Magazin.
2 Sachen sind wir beim schnellen durchblättern aufgefallen.

1. Canyon hat anscheinend noch nicht genug verkauft, denn es hat ein RIIIIIIEEEEESEN Inserat drin mit Werbung für die XC Serie.
Vor allem für XC9   Anscheinend hat es doch noch jede Menge dieses Typs zu verkaufen.

2. Beim Federgabeltest sind die FOX - Gabeln durchwegs gut weggekommen.
Canyon hat da wohl eine gute Wahl getroffen.  

So jetzt gehe ich an die Sonne zum Joggen, da es bei uns immer noch zu viel Schnee hat um aufs Rad zu steigen.

Willy


----------



## Strider (8. Februar 2005)

Ich will so ein schräg von vorne bild auch vom es7!!!
(und eins von hinten, von unten, von vorne, von oben.....)


----------



## bike-fan17 (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

habe heute die Rechnung für mein Grand Canyon Elite bekommen.
        
Das Rad steht ja jetzt bereits fertig bei Canyon jetzt werde ich 
gleich mal das Geld online Überweisen und dann hoffen das es
dann bis Dienstag da ist. Ich bin einer der ersten oder? 
Hat vielleicht schon jemand sein Rad per Nachname bekommen?
        

Gruß

bike-fan17


----------



## BKH-Rider (11. Februar 2005)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH  
ich glaub Du bist wirklich einer der ersten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (11. Februar 2005)

Mich zerfrisst gerade der Neid


----------



## Coolwater (11. Februar 2005)

@ bike-fan 17:  *vor Neid erblass* glückwunsch!

mhh, wenn ich bei meiner ersten Entscheidung, wieder ein Hardtail zu kaufen, geblieben wäre, hätt ich vielleicht auch bald meine Rechnung...
aber nein, es musste ja doch ein Fully werden. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinem XC5 auch zufrieden sein werde, sonst geht bei mir der Punk ab!   

wenigstens haben wir hier bei uns wiedermal ein paar mehr grad über null und es war heute strahlensder sonnenschein.und da das es6 meines vaters wegen verletzung für einige zeit von ihm nicht genutzt wird, werd ich´s wohl bald öfters ausführen. schliesslich will man ja für´s neue canyon einigermaßen fit sein 

greez, Coolwater


----------



## elvis4000 (12. Februar 2005)

So Leute,

wie ich das hier so sehe, bin ich wohl einer der ersten stolzen Besitzer eines 2005er Grand Canyon Comp. War es gestern in Koblenz abholen und es ist noch schöner als es im Katalog zu sehen ist. Leider ist hier in der Eifel so beschissenes Wetter, dass noch nicht mal ich Bock habe eine Tour zu drehen. Da werden mir noch ein paar Tage die Füsse jucken müssen, bis es auf die ersten Kilometer geht. 

Wünsche allen anderen auch viel Spass mit ihren Bikes.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Februar 2005)

Bist nicht der einzige...
... im Nachbarthread gibt's auch einen Elvis4000, der sein Radl schon hat...


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Februar 2005)

@ elvis...

Poste doch ein paar Bilder vom Neuen...


----------



## elvis4000 (12. Februar 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> @ elvis...
> 
> Poste doch ein paar Bilder vom Neuen...




Das muss für's erste reichen...


----------



## weissbierbiker (12. Februar 2005)

hübsche satteltasche...


----------



## weissbierbiker (12. Februar 2005)

..aber sehr schönes bike


----------



## sepon (12. Februar 2005)

Sehr schönes Bike   

Meins kommt am Dienstag. *megafreu*

Wie macht sich denn der Remote-Lockout-Hebel der Black?

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2005)

Wie ist das jetzt mit den Lieferzeiten von der Hardtails?
hab gehört wenn man jetzt bestellt bekommt man es erst ende mai


----------



## Strider (13. Februar 2005)

Das gilt auf jeden fall für die Fullys.
Wies bei den hardtails ist weiß ich nicht ruf einfach mal bei canyon an die sagen es dir.


----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2005)

hab schon ne email geschrieben.
ist billiger als von Frankreich nach deutschland zu telefonieren


----------



## Strider (17. Februar 2005)

Ist bei euch allen eigendlich momentan das wetter auch so besch.. ? Ich war schon seit min ner Woche nicht mehr auf dem rad..


----------



## AgentSmith (19. Februar 2005)

Endlich habe ich mich auch für ein Bike entschieden, es ist das Grand Canyon Comp geworden und ich habe es gestern Abend bestellt   . Mir sagte man, dass es wohl in den ersten März-Wochen geliefert werden könnte, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob der "Termin" gehalten werden kann. Ich bin schon wirklich aufgeregt und kann es kaum aushalten, aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue - Schneefall ohne Ende - ist es gar nicht so schlimm, dass ich noch ein paar Tage warten muss   ...


----------



## The Scrub (19. Februar 2005)

Der Termin könnte passen.Ich habe am 15.02 das Modell bestellt.Liefertermin erste Märzwoche.Dann kam ein Anruf,das mit etwas Glück,das Rad bis zum 25.02 bei mir ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (19. Februar 2005)

Derzeit verbringe ich meine Wartezeit mit Spinning, was richtig viel Spass macht, da ich bei dem Schnee hier in München nicht wirklich biken will.
Nächsten Sonntag mach ich erstmal beim Spinning Marathon mit, will ja fit sein wenn mein ES6 kommt


----------



## AgentSmith (19. Februar 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr alle so für Pedale zu euren Canyon-Bikes dazu bestellt habt und warum genau diese und keine anderen. Also ich habe mich für die Shimano PD-M 520 entschieden und dazu auch noch gleich passende Schuhe mit bestellt. Das sind meine ersten Klickpedale, bin ja mal gespannt, wie es sich so mit den DIngern fahren lässt...


----------



## Jubs (19. Februar 2005)

Ich habe inzwischen 1500 km auf meinem Kettler Racer und das 
Wachs für meine Langlaufski geht mir auch langsam aus.   Da wir hier
noch meterweise Schnee haben fällt das Warten nicht wirklich schwer.
Ich glaube viel härter wäre es wenn das Bike schon im Keller steht und 
man doch das alte Bike bei versalzten Straßen nimmt.   
Bin gespannt ob meine Hausberge bis April befahrbar sind.


----------



## Compagnon (19. Februar 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Spinning Marathon


Was ist das denn?


----------



## Melocross (19. Februar 2005)

@Compagnon   

das sind bei uns 4 Stunden Spinning am Stück. Kannst dir aussuchen ob du alleine fährst oder es zu zweit aufteilst. Selber fahre ich es zu zweit. Die Instructor wechseln aber stündlich durch damit es nicht langweilig wird und verschiedene Programme gefahren werden. Verpflegung ist auch dabei. Es ist bei uns diesen Sontag, einmal vormittag und einmal Nachmittag je 4 Std. 
Werde dann hier mal berichten wie es war.  
Noch sind Plätze frei am Nachmittag. Ist in HAAR direkt an der S-Bahn im "Racket Park"


----------



## Strider (19. Februar 2005)

war heute im Canyon shop um das Grand Canyon comp für jemanden anderen abzuhohlen *neid*
Leider war nur das ES8 da aber das sieht so viel geiler aus als auf dem Bild.
Vor allem der Hinerbau sieht sehr cool und alles andere als 0815 aus.

Hey staabi kannst du mal ein Bild vom ES von hinten posten


----------



## Strider (20. Februar 2005)

Ach ja und das nur das ES8 da ist könnte ja heißen, das von den anderen welche bei Bikezeitschriften rumliegen. In der nächsten Bike und Mountainbike gibt es Tests in der Preisklasse.....


----------



## Compagnon (20. Februar 2005)

@Melocross
Den Park kenn ich sogar, ist für mich aber am anderen Ende der Stadt. Aber ehrlich: Spinning und Rolle ist für mich die Hölle, Rolle aber immer noch das geringere Übel. Und länger als 60 Minuten halt ich auf dem Ding eh nicht durch


----------



## Onkel Horst (20. Februar 2005)

AgentSmith schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr alle so für Pedale zu euren Canyon-Bikes dazu bestellt habt und warum genau diese und keine anderen. Also ich habe mich für die Shimano PD-M 520 entschieden und dazu auch noch gleich passende Schuhe mit bestellt. Das sind meine ersten Klickpedale, bin ja mal gespannt, wie es sich so mit den DIngern fahren lässt...



@AgentSmith

ich habe mir die LOOG 4x4 VTT (Eggbeater) bestellt und die sind, im Gegensatz zum Grand Canyon Pro schon da. Das minimalistische Design bei voller Funktion erfüllt hoffentlich, was es verspricht. Außerdem wiegen die Teile nur 147 g das Stück und sind bei HIBIKE für 79,90 erhältlich. Beim meinem Dealer um die Ecke kosten die CrankBros SL satte 120 . Jetzt sitze ich hier, mit Pedalen an den Füßen und verfluche den POSTMANN.


----------



## Melocross (20. Februar 2005)

@Compagnon 
naja, ich war erst 3mal in Spinning und bisher macht es mir noch Spass. Ich habe deshalb auch keine Mitgliedschaft dort sondern fahre nur auf Wertkarte die ich dann immer wieder auffüllen kann. 
Zur Rolle kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitzolli (21. Februar 2005)

Wollte nur mal meinen Ärger zum Ausdruck bringen. Hatte am 10.02 Liefertermin eines Grand Canyon Comp. Bis heute nix gekommen. Auf Nachfrage wurde ich auf Mittwoch letzer Woche vertröstet. Dann auf Freitag. Bis heute immer noch kein Bike am Start. Das ist schon lächerlich. Heute war bei der Hotline gar keiner zu erreichen. Begründet haben die das Ganze mit Lieferschwierigkeiten eines Zulieferers. Welcher konnte mann mir nicht sagen.


----------



## ChrHurek (21. Februar 2005)

schmitzolli schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal meinen Ärger zum Ausdruck bringen. Hatte am 10.02 Liefertermin eines Grand Canyon Comp. Bis heute nix gekommen. Auf Nachfrage wurde ich auf Mittwoch letzer Woche vertröstet. Dann auf Freitag. Bis heute immer noch kein Bike am Start. Das ist schon lächerlich. Heute war bei der Hotline gar keiner zu erreichen. Begründet haben die das Ganze mit Lieferschwierigkeiten eines Zulieferers. Welcher konnte mann mir nicht sagen.


Kann dich gut verstehen, man ist ja echt heiß auf sein neues MTB, aber bei Canyon wird man sich wohl etwas gedulden müssen. So schade das auch ist, aber es gibt eigentlich keine Alternative.......


----------



## Strider (24. Februar 2005)

Soeben hat der postbote erstes zubehör gebracht:
Gabelpumpe / Bleche / Barplugs / Barends (noch nicht sicher ob die drankommen)
Nicht, dass das das warten einfacher macht...


----------



## Onkel Horst (24. Februar 2005)

Ich habs, ich habs, ich habs   und verlasse das Wartezimmer mit der Nachricht an alle Wartenden, dass es sich wirklich lohnt. Mein GC Pro sieht noch viel geiler aus, als im Katalog und geht wie Rakete! good job Canyon!


----------



## gismore (24. Februar 2005)

Heute ist mein CC Comp fertig geworden, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die Rechnung warten und überweisen


----------



## ChrHurek (24. Februar 2005)

Onkel Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs, ich habs, ich habs   und verlasse das Wartezimmer mit der Nachricht an alle Wartenden, dass es sich wirklich lohnt. Mein GC Pro sieht noch viel geiler aus, als im Katalog und geht wie Rakete! good job Canyon!


Na dann auf, stell mal ein Foto rein!


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

An alle die langsam ihre Geduld verlieren. Es gibt eine Medizin die hilft! Sie hat während Zeiten wo ich lernen musste oder halt kein Fahrrad fahren konnte sehr geholfen. Sie macht keine Wunder aber es tut einfach gut und hält 2 Monate:
Die Seite von Lucas Brunelle: http://www.digave.com/videos/ (drag race NYC -> meine Lieblings video)
und wenn ihr es gerne ruhiger und ausserhalb der stadt mögt:
http://www.petefagerlin.com/video_gallery.htm (the fruita of experience ist gut, und wenn ihr den Name des 2. Songs kennt, bitte durchgeben  )

hoffe ihr kennt sie noch nicht, dann habt das Glück die Wartezeit einfacher zu machen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Februar 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> drag race NYC



Krank, aber genial!
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Onkel Horst (25. Februar 2005)

sind leider nur Handybilder.... 

die Videolinks sind echt geilomat   Wo gibts mehr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (25. Februar 2005)

@ Onkel Horst, schönes Bike, hast du den Lenker getauscht bzw. tauschen lassen? (für mich sieht er nicht wie ein Duraflite aus, oder täusche ich mich?)


----------



## Toni172 (25. Februar 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> An alle die langsam ihre Geduld verlieren. Es gibt eine Medizin die hilft! Sie hat während Zeiten wo ich lernen musste oder halt kein Fahrrad fahren konnte sehr geholfen. Sie macht keine Wunder aber es tut einfach gut und hält 2 Monate:
> Die Seite von Lucas Brunelle: http://www.digave.com/videos/ (drag race NYC -> meine Lieblings video)
> ...



Hi,
mal ne blöde Frage. Wie öffne ich den die Videos? Wenn ich die anklicke tut sich nichts.     

Danke
Toni


----------



## Morrison (25. Februar 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> the fruita of experience ist gut, und wenn ihr den Name des 2. Songs kennt, bitte durchgeben  )



Hi Flo,

wirklich gute Videos hast Du da aufgetan. Das muss belohnt werden:

Wenn ich das richtig höre, sind die Stücke alle aus Carmina Burana von Carl Orff. Unter dem nachstehenden Link findets Du einiges zum Thema...

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/ref=sr_sp_go_qs/028-9471642-3218969

Falls Du an der Musik Spaß hast - das Ganze wird im Sommer in Xanten aufgeführt  

Gruß - Morrison


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2005)

@ onkel horst

ein MTB in der Küche ist aber keine artgerechte Haltung!
Die gehören ins Freiland!
Und ins Bett würde ich die auch zukünftig nicht mehr nehmen, gerade GC machen bei artgerechter Haltung immer so hässliche Dreckflecken.


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (25. Februar 2005)

Morrison schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Flo,
> 
> wirklich gute Videos hast Du da aufgetan. Das muss belohnt werden:
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig höre, sind die Stücke alle aus Carmina Burana von Carl Orff. Unter dem nachstehenden Link findets Du einiges zum Thema...


Hi Morrison, 

Eigentlich dachte ich die Musik wäre von Wagner   
Diese Musik ist super aber die Infos darüber nicht so in mein Wissen spektrum, dann ehr die Doors   
Aber eigentlich meinte ich die Musik die Gleich danach kommt. Das ist die Musik von einem Jazz sänger (irgend etwas mit boom boom...) aber welcher?




			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Krank, aber genial!
> Danke für den Link!



Eigentlich sollte ihr lieber Lucas Brunelle dafür danken, es sind tolle Videos die er da mit uns teilt!
Seit dem ich sie gesehen habe fahre ich nicht mehr so wie früher   
Deshalb auch das Thema Supermoto reifen im Yellowstone Topic   



			
				Onkel Horst schrieb:
			
		

> die Videolinks sind echt geilomat Wo gibts mehr davon?


von der Lucas Brunelle Sorte? Vieilleicht auf seiner DVD die er dieses Jahr rausbringen will.

andere Sorten (finde aber die von Lucas am besten):
http://red-haze.com/videos.html
http://www.pedalmasher.com/index.php?option=com_remository&func=selectcat&cat=6
http://www.schieffer.net/8/behindTheRocks.html
http://mtbike.mountainzone.com/html/broadband.html
http://www.mtbmovies.com/movies.php



			
				Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mal ne blöde Frage. Wie öffne ich den die Videos? Wenn ich die anklicke tut sich nichts.
> 
> Danke
> Toni


Also erst einmal runterladen "speichern unter"! Bei der grösse ist es kwatsch sie direkt zu öffnen, kein wunder dass nicht passiert oder erst nach 45 min


----------



## Onkel Horst (25. Februar 2005)

@ schappi

ich weiß, Canyon Bikes verzeihen solch unartgerechte Haltung normalerweise nur schwerlich, aber das Rad hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein Freiland gesehen, war also ein reines Stubenbike. Mittlerweile habe ich es raus gelassen. Seitdem bekomme ich es nicht mal mehr annähernd in die Nähe vom Bett.    

@ Quellekatalog

Der Lenker ist in der Tat der serienmäßige Duraflite. Ein bissel breit ist er noch. Ich werde das aber, wenn meine verborgte Metallsäge wieder da ist, um 2 cm an jeder Seite einkürzen. 

Danke Flo-on-the-way für die VideoLinks und wenn man DSL hat, lassen sie sich sogar in Echtzeit glotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (25. Februar 2005)

@ Onkel Horst, bevor du den Lenker kürzt solltest du die Griffe, Schalthebel und Bremshebel soweit nach Innen (also Richtung Vorbau) rücken, wie sie nach dem Kürzen des Lenkers wären. 
Falls dir diese Einstellung zusagt, dann kannst du den Lenker ruhig kürzen, anderseits kannst du die Griffe etc. wieder nach außen rücken.  (Wenn du den Lenker vorher kürzt geht das leider nicht mehr!)


den gleichen Tipp bekommst du auch auf der Syntac Homepage


> TIPP Lenkerbreite:
> Kürzen Sie Ihren Lenker frühestens nachdem Sie eine erste Ausfahrt mit breitem Lenker absolviert haben. Sie haben mit breiterem Lenker ein wesentlich besseres/sicheres Handling bzw. mehr Kontrolle, gerade in schwerem Gelände. Falls Sie doch lieber einen schmäleren Lenker wünschen, schneiden Sie dennoch nicht gleich drauflos, sondern schieben Sie alle Armaturen (incl. der Griffe) nach innen und starten erneut eine Testfahrt. Sie wären nicht der erste der anschließend seine Armaturen schnellstens wieder auf breit umgestellt hat.


----------



## Morrison (25. Februar 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Musik ist super aber die Infos darüber nicht so in mein Wissen spektrum, dann ehr die Doors
> Aber eigentlich meinte ich die Musik die Gleich danach kommt. Das ist die Musik von einem Jazz sänger (irgend etwas mit boom boom...) aber welcher?



Na, ja - die Doors sind auch eher was für mich als Carl Orff   Aber warum eigentlich nicht... Ist mal was anderes und Gänsehaut sollte da bei der richtigen Lautstärke auch rausspringen.

Hab mir das Video jetzt nicht mehr angesehen, aber wenn ich "Boom, boom" höre, kann das eigentlich nur John Lee-Hooker sein. Der hat vor längerer Zeit einen Hit rausgebracht, der "Boom, boom, boom" heißt. Ist allerdings eher Blues als Jazz. Vielleicht ist es ja ein Volltreffer.

In diesem Sinne - Morrison


----------



## Onkel Horst (25. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Tipp!

Genauso habe ich das gemacht und 59 cm Lenkerbreite sind bei meiner Schulterbreite einfach zu viel.


----------



## ebersheimer (25. Februar 2005)

servus, der gedanke an ein canyon beflügelte mich mit meinem fahrrad franz *aua* mtb auch. nachdem daran nur noch der rahmen und die laufräder original sind (bis b-c den lfs und ebucht.com die avids aus amerika bringt), interessiere ich mich eigentlich "nur" für einen rahmen, der xc9 gefällt mir von der lackierung her sehr sehr sehr gut   
wie sieht es den mit den wartezeiten für den rahmen alleine aus, oder hab ich da dieses jahr wohl pech?


----------



## Strider (25. Februar 2005)

Also als komplettbike ist das XC9 schon ausverkauft, gut möglich das rahmen noch da sind. Ich würd einfach bei canyon antrufen und fragen. Und das am besten schnell


----------



## scope (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!,

weiß jemand ob Canyon Iowas auch so lange Lieferzeiten haben oder die Angabe von anfang Januar noch stimmt das Iowas auf lager sind?

MFG

Scope


----------



## Quellekatalog (27. Februar 2005)

@ scope, am besten du rufst am Mo bei Canyon an


----------



## CLang (27. Februar 2005)

@ scope
wenn du was von den iowas erfahren hast gib bitte bescheid   , meine freundin will vielleicht eins ...

mfg


----------



## mischuer (28. Februar 2005)

Iowas waren vor ein paar Tagen noch sofort/innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar lt. Canyon.


----------



## Rinsenknierz (2. März 2005)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an.

Habe am Sonntag mein ES9 in S bestellt.

Anfang Juni ist Montagetermin...sche?§ auf die Wartezeit...ich freu mich so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (2. März 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> Iowas waren vor ein paar Tagen noch sofort/innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar lt. Canyon.


kann sein, aber wer will schon ein Iowa?


----------



## nismo2002 (3. März 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein, aber wer will schon ein Iowa?



Auch wenn es lustig gemeint war - *Ich find sowas nicht nett!*


----------



## SHARK (3. März 2005)

Es geht auch schneller!

Letzte Woche bestellt, diese Woche war es da: mein Grand Canyon Comp!

Kurzer Bericht:

Der Lenker ist Mist, der muss so schnell wie möglich ab. Damit es nicht gar so häßlich aussieht schnell race face Griffe dran.

Der Rest am bike ist TOP!

Grüße an der Stelle an Onkel Horst, mit dem ich am Wochenende die Piste rocken werde!

An alle Anderen, KOPF HOCH!


----------



## CLang (3. März 2005)

schickes bike! ich habe an mein comp die gleichen griffe in schwarz gemacht...    schon was anderes als diese standardgriffe! nachdem ich den iridium lenker gekürzt habe ist er gar nicht so übel...

gute fahrt christian


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. März 2005)

@ SHARK, sehr schönes Bike (wie alle GC Comp), bezüglich Lenker würd' ich dir einen Syntace Duraflite 7075 oder 2014  nahelegen

Ich hab' mir gerade einen Duraflite 7075, 600 mm / 9° / 153 g und bin nach kurzen Testfahrten sehr angetan. (Mein alter, gerader Lenker war leider nur 560 mm breit.)

Die roten Griffe finde ich auch   .

Noch zwei Bilder von meinem neuen Duraflite 7075 inkl. Bar Plugs. Um vorzubeuen, ja ich weiß, dass die Griffe noch fehlen, da die erst kommen (Titec Pork Rinds).


----------



## Onkel Horst (3. März 2005)

@Shark,

thanx for the greets! und hoffentlich schneits nicht. Jedes andere Wetter wird gefahren!    


@Quellekatalog

schöner Lenker, aber mir wäre der viel zu breit.


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. März 2005)

@ Onkel Horst, wie breit ist jetzt dein Lenker?
Hast du den Lenker eigentlich vor dem Ablängen in der Praxis getestet?


Na ja, bin schon gespannt die ersten verbockten Trails damit zu fahren --> besseres Handling,....


----------



## Onkel Horst (3. März 2005)

ich habe noch nicht gesägt, weil de Säge noch nich da is, die wir an irgendjmd im Haus verborgt haben. Muss auch zugeben, dass die momentane Breite gar nicht so schlecht ist. 

Und liebe COMP Fahrer: Verblockte Trails gehören nicht zum Einsatzbereich des Rades (Canyon Fahrradhandbuch S.78)     Gilt ürigens für alle Hardtails...


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. März 2005)

@ Onkel Horst, hast du die Armaturen soweit nach innen geschoben wie du dann den Lenker kürzen willst?

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall vor dem Abschneiden machen, damit du nicht danach eine böse Überraschung erlebest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (4. März 2005)

Hi Zusammen!
Die Wartezeit wird auch im Wartezimmer immer läääännnngerrrrr.....snif....noch so lange, aber am 18.4. werden unsere 2 Stk. XC9 anscheinend gebaut; und hierzu habe ich nun mal so ein paar Fragen an die Profs unter euch: 
1. Suche no coole Flaschenhalter in schwarz, kennt jemand welche?
2. Im aktuellen Bike-Mag wurde ein Tubless-Kit für die DT-Felgen vorgestellt; funk. mit Flüssigkeit oder so...?? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Wie schwer? Zuverlässig? Verklebt alles? Was ist bei einer Panne?
3. Sind auch noch auf der Suche nach schicken, kleinen Satteltaschen; jemand auch hier' nen Tipp? 

Vielen Dank für den aktiven Support.

greez dacrazy1


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. März 2005)

alle Antworten bezüglich Tublesskit findest du hier

Eclipse Tubelesskit und DT Tublesskit sind baugleich nur für verschiedene Felgentypen (DT Tublesskit ist natürlich für DT Felgen wie die XR 4.1)


----------



## CLang (4. März 2005)

@ dacrazy1 
meine flachenhalterfavoriten waren tacx tao und tune wasserträger. cool bzw. schön finde ich sie beide. habe mich aber letzten endes für den tacx entschieden, macht einen stabileren eindruck und kostet die hälfte...

mfg


----------



## Schreiner2 (6. März 2005)

Mir hat grade ne bekannte erzählt, dass es bei Kaufhof klamotten von canyon zu kaufen gibt. weiss einer was davon?


----------



## lal (6. März 2005)

ich hab gestern ein xc6 bestellt
wartezeit bis anfang juni

des dauert noch so lang


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (6. März 2005)

Ich kanns kaum glauben, aber nach einer halben Ewigkeit kann ich mien canyon comp in den Händen halten. Einfach super das Teil. Ich hab die Katzenaugen an den Speichen weggemacht, denn die Teile sehen einfach nur zum :kotz: aus. Naja und der Lack an der Gabel, wo die Schnellspanner aufgenommen werden, war etwas abgesplittert. Ist das normal?
Aber sonst einfach klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ustor (9. März 2005)

so muss mich eurem beitrag auchnoch anschließen - hab meine Nerve RC8
am 6.3.2005 bestellt meiner meinung nach besser als das RC9 weil DC sux hoch 10 und eigentlich is des rc9 schwerer durch des dual control nur durch die conti super sonic wird des gewicht gedrückt die racing ralph 2,25 sind deutlich schwerer ...

und ein flat bar wiegt sowieso nix da brauch ich kein carbon nochdazu weil die eher brech oder rissanfällig sind und vermutlich tu ich dann fürs training eh nen downhill bar drauf weils einfach mehr spass macht ...
und die magura marta schneiden auch in jedem test besser ab von der bremsleistung und verschleißen auch ned so schnell.

die XTR kurbeln sehen saugeil aus aber auf der amerikanischen seite bikereview geben ca. 30% der leute an dass die kettenblätter so schnell verschleißen hat da wer erfahrungswerte?   kann ma dann eventuell die XT blätter nachrüsten?

des schwarz sieht zwar cool aus vom rc9 aber des isses ned wert... ausserdem wenn kratzer reinkommen sieht mans am rc8 glaub ich weniger als wenn des schwarz vom rc9 abkratzt...

mein bike soll übrigens ende mai / anfang juni fertig sein ;(((((((((

na dann machts es gut 
UsToR


----------



## orbi (9. März 2005)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Naja und der Lack an der Gabel, wo die Schnellspanner aufgenommen werden, war etwas abgesplittert. Ist das normal?
> Aber sonst einfach klasse.


Naja, "normal" sollte das wohl nicht sein. Aber irgendwatt is ja immer: Mein neues Comp hat ne Kerbe im Schaltwerk ... auch nicht so toll.   

vg
orbi


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (10. März 2005)

orbi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Comp hat ne Kerbe im Schaltwerk ... auch nicht so toll.
> 
> vg
> orbi



Geht bei deinem comp der Lack an der Kurbel auch so leicht ab? Ich hab da erst meine alten Pedale dran gemacht und dann paar neue. Und da waren deutliche Spuren zu erkennen. Mann siehts zwar nich wenn die pedale dran sind aber trotzdem etwas ungewöhnlich. Aber alles andere( auch die merkwürdigen modelle der kurbeln und der shifter) is ja supa


----------



## orbi (10. März 2005)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bei deinem comp der Lack an der Kurbel auch so leicht ab? Ich hab da erst meine alten Pedale dran gemacht und dann paar neue. Und da waren deutliche Spuren zu erkennen.


Hm, hab ich noch nichts bemerkt. Hab aber bis jetzt auch nur einmal Pedale rangeschraubt und da bleiben sie jetzt 

Aber a pro po Kurbel/Lager: Ist die am Comp eigentlich ne Sollbruchstelle? Was ich meine, sieht man (hoffentlich) auf den angefügten Fotos: In die silberne XT-Kurbel kann kaum Dreck rein, während bei "unserer" schwarzen LX das Lager quasi offen liegt. Wird da nicht sofort der Dreck reinkriechen und alles kaputt machen? 

vg
orbi


----------



## AgentSmith (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auch endlich mein neues Comp habe und mit der Endmontage fertig bin, habe ich gleich mal eine Frage in die Runde und vor allen Dingen natürlich an die anderen Comp-Besitzer. 

Im Gesamten bin ich zufrieden, jedoch habe ich bemerkt, dass die Scheibenbremsen schleifen. Die vordere Bremse schleift bei ungefähr der Hälfte der Scheibe und die hintere Bremse schleift durchgehend. Da ich noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren bin, hoffe ich dass sich das Schleifen gibt, sobald ich ein paar Kilometer zurückgelegt habe. Liege ich da richtig? 
Die Schnellspanner habe ich auch schon mit verschieden starkem Druck anmontiert, das Schleifen bleibt jedoch bestehen. Wie ist das bei euren neuen Bikes und den Bremsen?!?

Gruß vom Agent...


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (10. März 2005)

AgentSmith schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Im Gesamten bin ich zufrieden, jedoch habe ich bemerkt, dass die Scheibenbremsen schleifen. Die vordere Bremse schleift bei ungefähr der Hälfte der Scheibe und die hintere Bremse schleift durchgehend. Da ich noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren bin, hoffe ich dass sich das Schleifen gibt, sobald ich ein paar Kilometer zurückgelegt habe. Liege ich da richtig?
> ...



Die Schleifgeräusche sind ganz normal, die Beläge werden automatisch justiert, das heißt sie werden erst richtig justiert wenn du mal ne tour gemacht hast. (Normalerweiße    ) 
Also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Strider (10. März 2005)

Jeder neue Comp besitzer schreibt hier erstmal rein, dass seine bremsen schleifen. Wie wärs mit erst lesen, dann schreiben.


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (10. März 2005)

orbi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber a pro po Kurbel/Lager: Ist die am Comp eigentlich ne Sollbruchstelle? Was ich meine, sieht man (hoffentlich) auf den angefügten Fotos: In die silberne XT-Kurbel kann kaum Dreck rein, während bei "unserer" schwarzen LX das Lager quasi offen liegt. Wird da nicht sofort der Dreck reinkriechen und alles kaputt machen?
> 
> vg
> orbi


Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich hoffe mal, dass das die Lager nicht kaputt macht und dass man, wenn mal Dreck drinn ist, den mit bissl wasserdruck wieder rauskriegt ohne dass man das Lager schrottet. Naja wenn jetzt sonst nix kaputt geht wäre ich trotzdem recht glücklich(schließlich habe ich ne halbe ewigkeit auf das bike gewartet.


----------



## AgentSmith (10. März 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder neue Comp besitzer schreibt hier erstmal rein, dass seine bremsen schleifen. Wie wärs mit erst lesen, dann schreiben.



...comments we all have waited for...  

PS: Wie wär's mit überlesen und nicht schreiben?


----------



## Jubs (11. März 2005)

Heute sah mein Wartezimmer so aus:
Mein Garten in Tölz und Skifahren in Lenggries bei traumhaften Verhältnissen.
Welches Bike hat sich hier versteckt?
Bis zum 18.04. ist der Schnee leicht, wenn nicht sogar viel-leicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (11. März 2005)

Jubs schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Bike hat sich hier versteckt?


Das wird doch nicht dein Canyon sein


----------



## Strider (11. März 2005)

Ich freu mich drauf, dass hier genau passen zu meiner Klausur das wetter gut wird. Ab mitwoch also Klausur rum und temperaturen von 10 grad aufwärts!!!


----------



## Rookie 2005 (14. März 2005)

> Zitat von Waldbearbeiter:
> 
> 
> > Zitat von orbi:
> ...



@Waldbearbeiter
äehm, bissl Wasserdruck? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht einen Hochdruckreiniger. Den sollte man auf keinen Fall nehmen!!!  Dabei würde nur der ganze Schmodder noch weiter in die Lager gedrückt werden und im schlimmsten Fall noch verbliebenes Fett rausgespült. 

@Jubs
Bei dem Wetter schickt man doch nicht sein Canyon vor die Tür! Ausser, es wird gefahren. Ansonsten gehört es schön warm in eine Decke gehüllt vor den Kamin. 

Noch eine frohe Botschaft für all die Ungeduldigen: Damit mein Canyon nicht so friert, habe ich meinen Montagetermin in den August verschoben...   Schweren Herzens nat., aber des einen Leid des anderen Freud: Vielleicht klappt es ja das ein / zwei von euch das Rad ´nen Tag eher bekommen.  
So, und das mir hier ja nicht mehr so viel wegen der Liefertermine rumgeheult wird! Es gibt ja auch noch ein schönes Leben neben dem Radfahren.

PS: Eine Aktualisierung der Bestellübersicht ist ja schon ein weilchen her. 
Leider komme ich momentan auch nicht zu einer Neufassung. Sorry - nicht böse sein. 
Tschö Stefan


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (14. März 2005)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> @Waldbearbeiter
> äehm, bissl Wasserdruck? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht einen Hochdruckreiniger. Den sollte man auf keinen Fall nehmen!!!  Dabei würde nur der ganze Schmodder noch weiter in die Lager gedrückt werden und im schlimmsten Fall noch verbliebenes Fett rausgespült.


Nein ich meine keinen Hochdruckreiniger, sondern nen normalen Gartemschaluch, denn anders bekommt man den Dreck da nur schwer und mit viel Mühe raus. Also ich benutz halt immer den Gartenschlauch um mein Bike nach den Schlammorgien zu putzen. Machst dus anders?


----------



## Rookie 2005 (15. März 2005)

Hallo Waldbearbeiter,
hab ja leider noch kein mtb zum dreckig machen. Mein Rennrad mache ich auch wie du mit einem Gartenschlauch sauber. Zuerst sprühe ich es ab und lasse das Wasser etwas einwirken. Ich versuche mögl. das Wasser vom Steuersatz und vom Sattelrohr vernzulassen. Anschließen befreie ich es mit einem wassergetränkten, weichen Lappen vom Dreck. Den spüle ich möglichst oft wieder aus (weil sonst der Lack eher zerkratzt). Wenn es extrem dreckig ist, gönne ich meinem Rad noch ein "Schaumbad" (Bikereiniger zum sprühen - Name ?) Wahrscheinlich tut´s auch "Schmierseife" bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Lager, Dichtungen und der Lack das so gut finden. Anschließen trocken reiben und mit Sprühwachs konservieren. Schalt- , Bremszüge und die Kette ölen. Fertig! Ohje, mir grauts ja beim Mtb schon davor - wird wohl wesentlich öfter nötig sein als bei einem Rennrad.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2005)

Putzen brauchst ein MTB nicht, der Dreck fällt eh bei der nächsten Ausfahrt von alleine ab...


----------



## Rookie 2005 (15. März 2005)

Du meinst bei einem Hardtail fliegt der Dreck wegen der Rüttelei wieder ab.   Schön wenn es beim Fully auch so wär, das kommt nat. meiner Faulheit sehr entgegen.   Zweckmäßiger sind wohl auch die silbernen Rahmen, wo man wohl den Dreck nicht so gut sieht.


----------



## Strider (15. März 2005)

Ab und zu macht fahradputzen doch auch spass....
So langsam rücken übrigens die ersten Montagetermine nächer 
( XC3: 31.3 Es8/9: 04.4). 
Freue mich auf die ersten Fully (er)Fahrungsberichte.
Und bin gespannt ob die Termine gehalten werden


----------



## GlanDas (15. März 2005)

wenn du vorher nur hardtail gefahren bist ist nen fully wie nen sofa.
musst dir so vorstellen wie wenn du dich auf nen Harley softtail draufsetzt   
ggf du hast eine untem im Keller stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (15. März 2005)

Ich meine schon "Canyon 05 Fully Erfahrungsberichte".


----------



## thogra (16. März 2005)

Habe heute mein yellowstone erhalten und bin echt begeistert. Die Qualität und Verarbeitung ist erste Sahne. Bin schon eine Runde auf meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs gewesen und auch die Technik hat gehalten.   Alles war optimal eingstellt. Musste also nur den Lenker und die Räder montieren. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Touren. Allen die noch warten kann ich sagen auch wenns hart ist aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## ChrHurek (16. März 2005)

thogra schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute mein yellowstone erhalten und bin echt begeistert. Die Qualität und Verarbeitung ist erste Sahne. Bin schon eine Runde auf meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs gewesen und auch die Technik hat gehalten.   Alles war optimal eingstellt. Musste also nur den Lenker und die Räder montieren. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Touren. Allen die noch warten kann ich sagen auch wenns hart ist aber es lohnt sich.


Stell doch mal ein Bild in die Gallerie!


----------



## orbi (17. März 2005)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich meine keinen Hochdruckreiniger, sondern nen normalen Gartemschaluch, denn anders bekommt man den Dreck da nur schwer und mit viel Mühe raus. Also ich benutz halt immer den Gartenschlauch um mein Bike nach den Schlammorgien zu putzen. Machst dus anders?


Hi, also nochmal zur Kurbel/Lager: Nach einer kurzen Fahrt heute (bisschen sandig) höre ich beim drehen der Kurbel eklige Knirschgeräusche. Kette gereinigt und Kurbel (soweit _ohne_ Wasserschlauch möglich) - die Geräusche sind immer noch da. Geht das etwa so schnell, dass sich der Dreck da reinfrisst? Mann, dann wär das aber ´ne ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion, oder?

 
orbi


----------



## xysiu33 (17. März 2005)

> Zitat von Orbi
> Hi, also nochmal zur Kurbel/Lager: Nach einer kurzen Fahrt heute (bisschen sandig) höre ich beim drehen der Kurbel eklige Knirschgeräusche. Kette gereinigt und Kurbel (soweit ohne Wasserschlauch möglich) - die Geräusche sind immer noch da. Geht das etwa so schnell, dass sich der Dreck da reinfrisst? Mann, dann wär das aber ´ne ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion, oder?



Ja, es kann auch so schnell gehen. Es handelt sich hier nicht um Fehlkonstruktion sondern um eine Tatsache bei Shimano. 

Es ist auch eine der Gründe, warum ich eine XT-Kurbel dranmontiere, da das Tretlager schön geschützt ist. 

Habe bei meinem jetzigen Bike auch die gleiche Kurbel wie du, und da kommt genug Dreck rein bei schönen Schlammfahrten    Leider läßt sich das bei der Kurbelart nicht vermeiden.

Gruß


----------



## orbi (17. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es kann auch so schnell gehen. Es handelt sich hier nicht um Fehlkonstruktion sondern um eine Tatsache bei Shimano.


Naja, die wolln ja auch Geld verdienen ...   


			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist auch eine der Gründe, warum ich eine XT-Kurbel dranmontiere, da das Tretlager schön geschützt ist.
> 
> Habe bei meinem jetzigen Bike auch die gleiche Kurbel wie du, und da kommt genug Dreck rein bei schönen Schlammfahrten    Leider läßt sich das bei der Kurbelart nicht vermeiden.



Puh. Naja, danke für die Auskunft. Mal schaun wie lange das Ding so hält ...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (17. März 2005)

*argh*...wenn ich die coolen, neuen Bildschirmhintergünde auf der Website sehe (Service/Downloads)  krieg ich noch mehr Lust endlich loszufahren   

Alles wird gut.

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## mischuer (17. März 2005)

hat schon jemand versucht ein Ersatzschaltauge mit zu bestellen?
scheint bei mir wohl ein erfolgloses Unterfangen zu sein.


----------



## mischuer (17. März 2005)

und die Qualität der Canyon-Website zu verbessern finde ich durchaus sinnvoll, zumindest in diesem Herstellerforum.
Zumindest wird auf diese Postings von Canyon reagiert. So das musste sein.


----------



## fone (17. März 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> und die Qualität der Canyon-Website zu verbessern finde ich durchaus sinnvoll, zumindest in diesem Herstellerforum.
> Zumindest wird auf diese Postings von Canyon reagiert. So das musste sein.




ich versteh den post überhaupt nicht   

hilfe bitte

gruß
fone

achso, zu der strengeren überwachung der forums- (im speziellen herstellerforums-) regeln. ihr müsst das verstehen, immerhin bietet der boardbetreiber hier den herstellern eine leistung an, die sicher nicht kostenfrei ist. demnach muss er auch in seinem interesse aufpassen, dass diese leistung die zugesicherte qualität hat. 
aber es ist wie bei den bikes - nicht immer ist die qualität gleichbleibend 

ich will auch ne goldgrube 


...

jetzt hab ichs verstanden mischuer, genau dazu passt auch mein absatz oben.


----------



## mischuer (17. März 2005)

ich hab mich unflätigerweise angemasst in nem jetzt geclosten fred über die schreibfehler zu äussern.   
und dat soll man nich.


----------



## Compagnon (17. März 2005)

orbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also nochmal zur Kurbel/Lager: Nach einer kurzen Fahrt heute (bisschen sandig) höre ich beim drehen der Kurbel eklige Knirschgeräusche. Kette gereinigt und Kurbel (soweit _ohne_ Wasserschlauch möglich) - die Geräusche sind immer noch da. Geht das etwa so schnell, dass sich der Dreck da reinfrisst? Mann, dann wär das aber ´ne ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion, oder?
> 
> 
> orbi


Ich glaube nicht daß das normal ist. Ich würde bei Gelegenheit mal die Kette abmontieren und dann die Kurbel drehen. Die sollte dann quasi reibungslos rumlaufen. Erst dann kannst du sicher sagen, ob's an der Kurbel liegt. Wenn sie dann knirscht wurde sie vielleicht schlecht montiert. Auch die billigen Kurbeln (und auch die Lager) halten *mehrere * tausend km aus, und das auch bei Schlammfahrten, es ist ja schließlich MTB Equipment.
Dann würde ich mal bei Canyon nachfragen, denn normaler Verschleiß (nach einer Ausfahrt) ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (17. März 2005)

Also mit der Kurbel hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Nur ist die Gabel ziemlich weich. Ist das beabsichtigt, dass die Gabel fast durchschlägt, wenn man über ne Kante fährt? Naja ich werd jetzt mal bissl mehr luft reinpumpen und hoffen dass sie drinbleibt


----------



## Schreiner2 (20. März 2005)

Werde die Rahmen eigendlich mit einer Serien- oder Produktionsnummer versehen? Bzw. kann man erkennen wer das erste ausgelieferte Rad bekommt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. März 2005)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das beabsichtigt, dass die Gabel fast durchschlägt, wenn man über ne Kante fährt?



Selbstverständlich nicht....
...deswegen gibt's ja Verstellmöglichkeiten wie Stahlfedervorspannung oder Positive Luftkammern....


----------



## xysiu33 (21. März 2005)

Hallo allerseits:

N U R -  N O C H  -  V I E R  -  W O C H E N   !!!!     

DANN WIRD UNTER ANDEREM MEIN ES 6  ZUSAMMENGESCHRAUBT    

Gruß an alle im "Wartezimmer" & in "Wartelaune"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldbearbeiter (21. März 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich nicht....
> ...deswegen gibt's ja Verstellmöglichkeiten wie Stahlfedervorspannung oder Positive Luftkammern....


das is mir auch klar, aber die Jungs von Canyon haben das Teil doch Probe gefahren. Da hätten die das doch merken müssen, dass da mehr Luft rein muss. Es hätte ja sein können, dass es einem anderen comp fahrer auch so geht. Vielleicht ist die Gabel ja undicht oder weiß der Geier was.


----------



## ow1 (21. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits:
> 
> N U R -  N O C H  -  V I E R  -  W O C H E N   !!!!
> 
> ...



Gruss zurück. Ich muss auch "nur" noch sechs Wochen auf mein ES6 warten.  
Vertreibe mir die Zeit mit den Manuals der Fox-Federelemente damit ich extrem parat für die Einstellungen am Fahrwerk bin 
Bin gerade an meinem Formaufbau dran. Bei diesem tollen Wetter kann ich sogar bei uns auf 1556 M.ü.M. mit meinem Streetbike schon richtig Gas geben.


----------



## Compagnon (21. März 2005)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> das is mir auch klar, aber die Jungs von Canyon haben das Teil doch Probe gefahren. Da hätten die das doch merken müssen, dass da mehr Luft rein muss. Es hätte ja sein können, dass es einem anderen comp fahrer auch so geht. Vielleicht ist die Gabel ja undicht oder weiß der Geier was.


Noch keine Pumpe? Schnell eine holen. Canyon wird nicht penibel darauf achten, daß die Federelemente den für dein (angegebenes) Gewicht passenden Luftdruck haben, weil man sowieso korrigieren muß.

Bei mir sinds "nur" noch 3 Wochen und 3 Tage, kann also schon mal anfangen runter zu zählen.


----------



## nismo2002 (21. März 2005)

...bei mir nur noch 9 (+ der Rest von heute) ...EINSTELLIG!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigarman (21. März 2005)

Habe heute mein XC5 storniert.  


Habe letzte Woche ein gebrauchtes XC4-2004 gekauft und es ist wirklich eine Wucht.     

Und da Canyon die Bikes heuer sicher nicht schlechter baut, habt ihr echt einen guten Grund euch zu freuen!  

Schöne Wartezeit noch  
Cigarman


----------



## rumblefish (22. März 2005)

Moinsen,

ich weiss das wir das Thema schon mal vor einigen Wochen hatten, aber ich finde den Threat nicht mehr. Da ich hoffentlich bald mein ES7 bekomme brauche ich dann noch eine gescheite Pumpe für Dämpfer und wenn möglich auch noch für Reifen während der Tour. Alsdo die sogenannte Eierlegendevollmichsau. Hat jemand von Euch da einen zündenen Tip


----------



## Quellekatalog (22. März 2005)

@ rumblefish,

Wechle Reifen(art) willst leicht draufgeben? dünnere?


----------



## Augus1328 (22. März 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> ich weiss das wir das Thema schon mal vor einigen Wochen hatten, aber ich finde den Threat nicht mehr. Da ich hoffentlich bald mein ES7 bekomme brauche ich dann noch eine gescheite Pumpe für Dämpfer und wenn möglich auch noch für Reifen während der Tour. Alsdo die sogenannte Eierlegendevollmichsau. Hat jemand von Euch da einen zündenen Tip



Topeak eShock Master Blaster heisst das Teil u. kostet ca. 60 Euro. Werd ich mir vermutlich auch kaufen.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Compagnon (22. März 2005)

Von Spezi gibt's auch noch eine. Keine Ahnung wie die heißt, aber auch ca 60 Euro. Begeistert bin ich aber von der nicht gerade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie 2005 (22. März 2005)

@Cigarman


> Habe letzte Woche ein gebrauchtes XC4-2004 gekauft und es ist wirklich eine Wucht.


Meinen Glückwunsch, die XC 4rer sind auch sehr schöne Räder.   Hast du es den in Rahmengröße L ergattern können, oder hast du dich doch für XL entschieden? Schreib mal deine Sitz- / Fahreindrücke, Vorbaulänge , ...

@all
sagt mal, gibts eigentl. schon einen Termin, ab wann Vorführräder auch in  anderen Rahmengrößen (als M) in Koblenz stehen? Ich hoffe mal es besteht die Chance, vor Beginn der Montage von Kundenrädern, auch wenigsten 1 Exemplar je Größe & Model bei Canyon probezufahren. Stichwort: richtige Rahmengröße

Tschau 
Stefan


----------



## Fibiker (23. März 2005)

Leider nein,
ich hatte vorherige Woche bei Canyon angerufen, und da wurde mir gesagt, es gibt nur Räder in "M". Eine andere Größe ist vorerst nicht vorhanden.

Also warten wir mal ab, bis jemand im Laden war und uns informiert, dass es auch "L" oder "XL" dort gibt,..... aber ich glaube nicht mehr dran  

Gruß

Fibiker


----------



## mischuer (23. März 2005)

kömisch kömisch, als wir da waren (vor ein paar Wochen) waren Bikes in "L" da.


----------



## mischuer (23. März 2005)

Montage-Termin vom Kollegen bezgl. XC 3 war am 24.03. Lt. Canyon wird das diesen Monat nichts mehr. Lieferprobleme bezgl. Rahmen anscheinend.


----------



## wime (23. März 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> Montage-Termin vom Kollegen bezgl. XC 3 war am 24.03. Lt. Canyon wird das diesen Monat nichts mehr. Lieferprobleme bezgl. Rahmen anscheinend.



Hi Staabi
Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es bei den Fullys auch eine Lieferinfo wie bei den Hartails?

Gruss Willy


----------



## Strider (23. März 2005)

es geht los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druide1976 (23. März 2005)

jetzt mach ich mir doch etwas sorgen um den montage termin 04.04 für mein ES9....

@staabi begründet?

Gruß
Druide


----------



## jopo100 (24. März 2005)

ich habe Montagetermin am 18.04. für mein XC 5. Nachdem ich den Beitrag gestern gelesen habe, habe ich eine E-Mail an Canyon geschrieben:

Antwort von Canyon:
"Momentan stehen effektiv noch keine neuen Verfügbarkeitsdaten fest und nach dem jetzigen Stand wird das Rad in dem bisher angegebenen Zeitpunkt wohl auch montiert werden."

Also keine 100 % Entwarnung, aber auch kein Grund sich größere Sorgen zu machen.

Ich hoffe es jedenfalls


----------



## Haftig (24. März 2005)

Mein Montagetermin war mit 18.04 angegeben.
Nach gestrigem Telefonat zwecks zuschicken sram(War schon bei Bestellung ausgemacht Dez.) Termin auf Ende April verschoben, könnte sich aber auch wieder auf 18.04 zurückverschieben oder auch nicht oder .......... blablablablabläh  

Ciao
Haftig


----------



## Strider (24. März 2005)

Na ja das hört sich zumindestens nicht danach an ob das alles reibungslos läuft. Was für ein Bike hattest du bestellt?


----------



## GlanDas (24. März 2005)

Frage:
warum bekommt Canyon das nicht in den Griff das die Bikes Pünktlich gelifert werden. Das theather geht ja schon seit Jahren.
Wenn Canyon nicht so lange Lieferzeiten hätte dann würden mehr ihre Bikes kaufen. aber viele schreckt es ab 3-4 Monate "nur" auf ein Rad zu warten.


----------



## Christian_74 (24. März 2005)

Interesanter Gedankenzug. So hat es wohl Canyon nie gesehen  ...

 Nicht verärgern, nur etwas Ironie ausgeladen  

mfG Christian


----------



## Haftig (24. März 2005)

Ich habe ein ES 6 bestellt mit gerader Sattelstütze und Umbau auf Sram.
Die eine Woche könnte ich ja noch verschmerzen aber ich schließe aus der Aussage eher das es auch durchaus länger dauern kann(wird) na mal sehen vielleicht wirde der Termin ja auch vorgezogen alles möglich nach Aussage Hotline....... wer´s glaubt........
Ich warte mal ab und stresse mich ab jetzt nicht weiter.

Tschö

Haftig


----------



## Toni172 (24. März 2005)

Ich habe mir ein RoadLitePro bestell, der Montagetermin war der 08.03.05.
Leider waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine Laufräder eingetroffen. Somit wurde auf Ende März verschoben. Gestern habe ich in Koblenz angerufen und der Montagetermin wurde auf Anfang April verschoben. Toll.   
Es sind zwar in der Zwischenzeit einige Laufräder angekommen aber leider nicht so viele das mein Rad montiert werden konnte.  
Montagereihenfolge geht ja nach Bestelldatum. Das ist ja auch OK so, aber es ist doch echt blöd das die Komponenten nur Portionsweise in Koblenz eintrudeln.
Ich sehe schon meinen ersten Morathon auf mich zukommen und ich habe noch nicht mal mit dem Renner trainieren können.  

Bin ja mal gespannt wie das bei Euren Fullys wird. Ich hoffe da haut das mit den Terminen hin.
Viel Glück, Toni


----------



## Augus1328 (24. März 2005)

Am 29.04. fahr ich für 10 Tage an Gardasee u. da will ich diesmal nicht wieder mit`m Hardtail fahren müssen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Canyon mein Problem versteht u. dass sie mir mein BM SL wie geplant am 19.04. aufbauen   

Prost vom bis Montag noch Wintersportler
Oli


----------



## Strider (24. März 2005)

Das ist allerdings ein sehr ambitionierter Zeitplan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (24. März 2005)

Stimmt.

Nur 10 Tage zwischen Montagetermin und Urlaub.    

Uiuiuiiuiuiuiuiuiuiiiuiui !!!!!!!!!!!!! ob das mal nicht etwas knapp ist. Aber trotzdem, viel Glück.


----------



## Melocross (24. März 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> Montage-Termin vom Kollegen bezgl. XC 3 war am 24.03. Lt. Canyon wird das diesen Monat nichts mehr. Lieferprobleme bezgl. Rahmen anscheinend.



Da kommt ja mal wieder richtig Schwung in die Bude!

Ich hoffe auf meinen Montagetermin am 18.4.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2005)

Ha, hoffen tu ich auch noch, 

aber glauben tu ich's nimmer recht.....


----------



## Rookie 2005 (25. März 2005)

oha, da habe ich mit meiner Frage ja ´ne kleine Welle entfacht. Wohl dem, der sich wegen der Rahmengröße schon sicher ist. Ich habe halt nur die Befürchtung, dass auch das XC 5er in XL eher ausverkauft ist, als das es probegefahren werden kann. Bin mir ja mitlerweile auch zu 95% sicher mit meiner Entscheidung zu Rahmegr. L. Dennoch würde ich gerne den Underschied selber "erfahren".
Aber da ich ein realistischer bis optimistischer Mensch bin, halte ich mal die Hoffnung weiter aufrecht. Euch allen weiter eine schöne Wartezeit.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## pepper.at (27. März 2005)

ich sollte mich glaube bis zur auslieferung in ein künstliches koma versetzen lassen,,, hab nix anderes mehr im kopf.... man man,... noch lange hin bis zum 13.06 !!


----------



## wagmacX (27. März 2005)

*8 Tage und der Rest von Heute* 

Es wird heiss!!! 

Ab jetzt kann ich runter zählen  Kommt dann nur noch der Postversand dazu  hoffentlich bummeln die Postler nicht wieder so rum!

Greetz an alle Wartenden und es ist schön unter Gleichgesinnten zu sein


----------



## Strider (27. März 2005)

Haste mal angefragt ob der montagetermin klappt?


----------



## Toni172 (27. März 2005)

@pepper

viel schlimmer ist wenn der Montagetermin schon knapp 3 Wochen her ist und immer noch Teile für die Montage fehlen.  
Und wann diese Teile eintreffen ist auch noch nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## pepper.at (27. März 2005)

jupp das stell ich mir übel vor.... ich hatte auch ueberlegt ob ich mir nun ein anderes rad kaufe, da der 13-6 ja wirklich lang hin ist, bzw ich nicht weiss obs evtl. noch länger dauert,,, aber ich will unbedingt das xc5,,,, genau mein geschmack....

ist mein erstes rad,,somit hab ich solange nix zum fahren und bin ganz kribbelig...bin nach tirol gezogen und will halt endlich mit dem biken anfangen...

sitze hier auf heizen kohlen... sozusagen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (27. März 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist allerdings ein sehr ambitionierter Zeitplan.



jep, sehr ambitioniert u. aus dem Grund hab ich meine Lieferung auf "per Nachnahme" geändert   

Servus
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. März 2005)

Mhm, auf Nachnahme-Zahlung hab ich auch schon gewechselt...
...spart ein paar Tage Wartezeit...


----------



## Augus1328 (28. März 2005)

Servus Flo,

ich schätz mal mindestens 1 Woche. Rechnung geht raus ca. 1-2 Tage bis Erhalt, Überweisung je nach Bank 1-5 Tage (Auslandsüberweisung?). Ich glaub 1 Woche ist noch großzügig geschätzt.

Noch 23 Tage bis zum Montagetermin   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## wagmacX (28. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
rufe am Dienstag mal bei Canyon an und frage ob es mit dem geplanten Termin am 4.4. klappt. (Hab ja ein bischen Angst vor dem Telefonat  )

Gebe Euch dann Bescheid, wie es aussieht.

Bis dann und noch schöne Restostern


----------



## Strider (28. März 2005)

Heute mal wieder richtig viel biken gewesen. Macht das warten auch nicht leichter. Und auf Ebay gestöbert.
Diesen superschönen Rahmen hätte ich mir fast gekauft:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7142832156
Hoffentlich verwendet Canyon in den nächsten Jahren mal wieder so schöne Farben.
Das hier hab ich auch gefunden. Leute gibts...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5179867993&fromMakeTrack=true
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7144077189&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Scapin (28. März 2005)

Hallo!

Bei dem Rahmen bin ich auch schwach geworden. Wirklich tolle Farben - mein zukünftiges ES9 ist leider  nur in schwarz zu kriegen.

Wenn ich nicht schon zu viele Räder hätte (kann mich von meinen alten einfach nicht trennen  ) hätte ich bestimmt zugeschlagen.

Ich hab mir heut nur meine Kollegen   bei Rund um Köln angeschaut und hab gefaulenzt.

Also, am 18.05 !! ist mein Montagetermin. Bis dahin muss mein Univega noch ran.

Schöne Woche..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigattack (28. März 2005)

Na ja, dass mit den Farben ist so ne Sache. Wurde hier ja auch schon oft genug angesprochen. Ich würde mir das Teil nie kaufen!! 

Stehe da eher auf die "konservativen" Farben. (silber oder schwarz)


----------



## cyrox (29. März 2005)

Ohje so wie ich sehe hab ich den spätesten Montage Termin hier im Tread :-(

BM1

14.06.05  :-(

AAAAAAHHHHH das ist noch so lange hin!

Greetz


----------



## wagmacX (29. März 2005)

AAAaaarrr....!!! 

Zu früh gefreut 

Laut telefonischer Hotline, verschiebt sich die Montage um ca. 1 in worten "ein" Monat   ... wie soll ich die Bikesaison noch aufholen 

Ich könnt heulen..... 

 :kotz:


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. März 2005)

Na Mahlzeit....

Ich hab Montagetermin 18.4. -- wenn ich das Bike erst Ende Mai kriege, dreh ich durch!


----------



## Christian_74 (29. März 2005)

Uiiii!!  @wagmacX. Das tut ja echt weh  . Aber da macht es kein Unterschied auch wenn du locker mit mehr Zeit geplant hättest.

Ein Monat!!! Das ist ja verrückt! Noch schlimmer als letztes Jahr, sogar. Einfach über alle Grenzen...


----------



## studentx600 (29. März 2005)

hat in letzter zeit vielleicht einer ein sandstone bestellt und kann mir eine ungefähre lieferzeit sagen??!  

danke, christoph


----------



## Abstrakt (29. März 2005)

ES 9 (vorauss. Montageterm. 4.4.) verschieben sich auch habe ich gerade erfahren... Um wie viel konnte / wollte man mir am Telefon nicht sagen. Aber wohl mehr als 10 Tage. Angeblich fehlen irgendwelche Teile.... 

Es soll irgendwann ein Brief mit neuem Termin und Gründen für die Verzögerung kommen...  

Eine schei... Firmen- bzw. Lieferpolitik. Muss ich mal loswerden!   

Zweifel etwas daran, dass das alles "nur" an den Zulieferern liegen soll. 

Wäre nett und - vor allem - auch sinnvoll, dass hier mal Staabi oder Lutz für Aufklärung sorgen. Kann doch bald nicht mehr angehen...


----------



## Strider (29. März 2005)

Tja ja irgendwie haben wir ja alle mit gerechnet. 
Es wäre wirklich schön was offizielles zu hören.


----------



## Staabi (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten daran. Tatsache ist, das die ES-Bikes bei unserem Produzenten später als geplant gebaut wurden. Das muss aber nicht notwendigerweise heißen, das alle Kunden mit Termin April ihre Bikes zu spät bekommen. Wir prüfen gerade unsere Montagepläne und klären schnellere Lieferungen ab. Kunden, deren Termine deutlich verschoben werden bekommen eine schriftliche Info. [Edit]: Es ist möglich, das sich bei einigen Kunden der Termin nach hinten schiebt, andere werden Ihr Bike zeitnah am ersten Termin oder aber sogar etwas früher erhalten. Das ist aber von verschiedenen Faktoren wie Bestellzeitpunkt, Modell und Rahmengröße abhängig. Bitte habt daher Verständnis, wenn ich das hier im Forum nicht einzeln aufdröseln kann. Betroffene Kunden werden von uns angeschrieben.

Viele  Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Haftig (29. März 2005)

Naja, also mein Termin hat sich nun um 3 Wochen nach hinten verschoben(ursprünglich 18.04 jetzt 09.05)
Wollte eigentlich nur nachhören ob meine "Extras" angekommen sind.
Sollte ich nochmal anrufen sind´s bestimmt schon 5 Wochen usw.....

 

Haftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (29. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist, das die ES-Bikes bei unserem Produzenten später als geplant gebaut wurden.




Hallo Staabi
Wie sieht es mit den XC Modellen aus????? Ist wenigstens diese Serie noch planmässig am laufen?

Willy


----------



## Augus1328 (29. März 2005)

ach nööö, des kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Als würden 5 Monate nicht eh schon reichen   
Wie schaut`s beim BM SL aus? 

Dann geh ich mir halt doch mal das Fusion Freak beim Händler anschauen. Selber schuld Canyon, irgendwo bzw. irgendwann hört doch der Spass auf.

Prost Mahlzeit
Oli


----------



## xysiu33 (29. März 2005)

Hallo allerseits, 

tja Leute, da sind wir wo wir auch hinwollten........

habe von einem anderem Forummitglied letzte Woche erfahren, daß sich die Termine verschieben werden. Daraufhin habe ich Staabi angeschrieben mit der Bitte, evtl. Verschiebungen einfach im Forum zu melden zwecks entteuschten und entnervten Kunden, die dann nur die Hotline blockieren - was auch verständlich ist - und sich dann hier ausheulen, zu vermeiden.

Erst auf die heutige Beiträge von euch wurde reagiert - im Großem und Ganzem spät aber immerhin recht schnell nach den hier bekannten Verschiebungen der Montagetermine. 

Sieht aber momentan so aus, daß die Hotline die Anrufer eher beruhigt, in dem einfach erklärt wird, daß noch keine Verschiebungen der Montagetermine bekannt sind und wenn es so weit kommen sollte, alle angeschrieben werden.

Na dann warten wir mal nur ab. Ich war der Hoffnung, daß mir der Osterhase eine schöne schriftliche Mitteilung über den termingerechten Montagetermin bringt - jetzt habe ich Angst, daß vielleicht erst der Weihnachtsmann mit der Nachricht kommt.   

Na Augus1328: das mit dem Canyon im Urlaub wird wohl nichts   
Da ich auch zu der Gruppe von Biker gehöre, der sich das neue Stück mit in den Urlaub nehmen möchte, schwindet bei mir die Hoffnung auch gewaltig: bin ab Mitte Mai weg und ob bis dahin mein neues Canyon vor der Tür steht ?   

   

Glücklich sind die, die noch ein Bike im Keller stehen haben......  

Gruß mit der Bitte nicht zu verzweifeln


----------



## jopo100 (29. März 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Staabi
> Wie sieht es mit den XC Modellen aus????? Ist wenigstens diese Serie noch planmässig am laufen?
> 
> Willy


genau wie sieht es mit den XC Modellen aus   
Läuft da noch alles nach Plan?


----------



## Melocross (29. März 2005)

ja zum Glück haben wir unseren Bikeurlaub erst im September, wer weis wie lange wir noch warten müssen   

also lustig find ich es langsam auch nicht mehr, aber wenigstens steht mir mein Miss Ghost treu zur Seite  

@Canyon

bitte lasst das Wartezimmer hier nicht vor Überfüllung platzen


----------



## wagmacX (29. März 2005)

Wir werden schon auf eine harte Bewährungsprobe gestellt, ich weiss ja das die Schuld nicht bei Canyon liegt, aber noch länger warten... ist echt die Hölle!!!

Und die Oberhärte: Ich hab mein "altes" Bike verkauft  - heisst ich bin bald aktiver Fussgänger, um mich auf die aktuelle Bikesaison vorzubereiten 

Bin echt gespannt wie der Krimi ausgeht , lange machen das meine Nerven nicht mehr mit  

Aber Humor ist ja bekanntlich, wenn man trotzdem lacht    

Ein Wechselbad der Gefühle, das wird hier bald ein Wartezimmer von einem Psychiater


----------



## pepper.at (29. März 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> ich sollte mich glaube bis zur auslieferung in ein künstliches koma versetzen lassen,,, hab nix anderes mehr im kopf.... man man,... noch lange hin bis zum 13.06 !!



das kann ich nur immer wieder wiederholen,,ist echt nen krimi,..


----------



## wagmacX (29. März 2005)

> Zitat von pepper.at
> 
> ich sollte mich glaube bis zur auslieferung in ein künstliches koma versetzen lassen,...



Wo kann ich das beantragen?


----------



## Knuffi (30. März 2005)

Was muss ich da lesen, ich dreh durch !!!      

Möchte am 14.5 zum Saison Opening nach Leogang fahren, wenn bis dahin mein ES6 nicht da ist kann ich das schenken, ist ja zum   

Hoffe das Canyon die Teile doch noch schneller bekommt und der Termin wenigstens annähernd eingehalten werden kann.

Im September ist der nächste große Bike-Urlaub geplant, bis dahin wird es ja dann wohl sicher da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (30. März 2005)

Was ja wirklich schlimm ist, dass es im worst case keine Alternative zu Canyon im Preis/Leistung gibt  

D.h. ich warte u. warte u. warte u. fahr notfalls wie die ganzen letzten Jahre weiterhin mit`m Hardtail rum.

Cheerio
Da Oli


----------



## diesel (30. März 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden schon auf eine harte Bewährungsprobe gestellt, ich weiss ja das die Schuld nicht bei Canyon liegt, aber noch länger warten..



Was soll das??? Wieso liegt nun auf einmal die Schuld nicht bei Canyon.
Euer Mitgefühl gegenüber CANYON in Ehren, aber mir platzt so langsam der Kragen!
Noch Mitte März waren keine Lieferverzögerungen bekannt und plötzlich reden wir von bis zu 4 Wochen (oder mindestens 4 Wochen?).
Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine schlechte Planung!!
Wenn ich ab April die aktuellen Modelle verkaufen möchte (was ich nicht für ausgesprochen früh, wenn auch ausreichend halte) muß ich eben entsprechend rechtzeitig vorab meine Teile bestellen.
Da sollte Canyon die üblichen Vorlaufzeiten wohl besser kennen.

Ich bin gespannt wieviele Besteller sich das gefallen lassen. Ich überlege mir ernsthaft umzuschwenken und eben entsprechend mehr Geld für ein Fahrrad hinzulegen, das ich dann aber auch termingerecht bekomme.

Diesel


----------



## mischuer (30. März 2005)

hurra, Canyon hat nun doch (nach dem dritten Anlauf) mein Ersatzschaltauge aufgenommen.
hat schon jemand Zubehör (das aus der neuen Website) bestellt?


----------



## xysiu33 (30. März 2005)

> Was soll das??? Wieso liegt nun auf einmal die Schuld nicht bei Canyon. Euer Mitgefühl gegenüber CANYON in Ehren, aber mir platzt so langsam der Kragen!



@diesel: also ich kann recht gut deine Reaktion verstehen !

Mir platz zwar der Kragen noch nicht, da ich noch nichts offizielles weiß, sollte es aber so weit kommen, dann wird mir mein Kragen auch platzen   

Man fragt sich auch, wie schaffen es die anderen Hersteller und Canyon kiegt das einfach nicht auf die Reihe ?

Hier wollen wir mal nicht unverschämt sein, bevor die eigentliche Bombe platzt, nämlich wenn eine Lieferverzögerung schriftlich im Briefkasten liegt !   

Mir fällt das Warten auch nicht leicht - gut nur das ich noch mein "altes Radl" noch nicht verkauft hab   

Mal abwarten: morgen ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung - hoffe ich.....  

Gruß - und bloß (noch) nicht in Panik verfallen  

P.S.  und nach den ersten Bestätigungen der Lieferverögerung machen wir hier das "Wartezimmer" zu und ein "PANIKROOM" auf !


----------



## Bigattack (30. März 2005)

diesel schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das??? Wieso liegt nun auf einmal die Schuld nicht bei Canyon.
> Euer Mitgefühl gegenüber CANYON in Ehren, aber mir platzt so langsam der Kragen!
> Noch Mitte März waren keine Lieferverzögerungen bekannt und plötzlich reden wir von bis zu 4 Wochen (oder mindestens 4 Wochen?).
> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine schlechte Planung!!
> ...



Ich habe mich zwar seither ziemlich ruhig verhalten, allerdings kann ich das jetzt auch alles nicht mehr glauben. 
Wenn es an den Zulieferern liegt, wieso ist es anderen Bike-herstellern möglich, das Bike rechtzeitig zu liefern und das schon seit Monaten. Ich werde jetzt zwar nicht mehr umschwenken, allerdings wollte ich mir nächstes Jahr auch noch ein RR kaufen und da werde ich mir kein Canyon holen (obwohl Canyon in meiner Rangliste seither weit oben Stand). Für mich ist das ganz klare FEHLPLANUNG!!!!


----------



## Strider (30. März 2005)

> Tatsache ist, das die ES-Bikes bei unserem Produzenten später als geplant gebaut wurden.



Das hört sich nicht nach irgendeinem Teilezuliefer an, sondern eher nach dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (30. März 2005)

Hehe wenn ich das hier so lese  

Was soll ich bitte schön sagen zu meinem Montagetermin? 

14.6 für das BM1

Ich weiss echt auch nicht was das soll! Naja falls ich bis dato ein ähnliches Angebot ausfindig machen kann werde ich das Canyon stornieren!

Wobei vielleicht machen das so einige dann wird der Montage Termin nach vorne verlegt    

So long 

Greetz Cyrox


----------



## wagmacX (30. März 2005)

Die Frage der Schuldzuweisung dürfte für uns Aussenstehende schwer zu beurteilen sein. Dafür kenne ich mich mit dem Thema auch nicht genug aus.
Fakt ist, wir wissen nicht genaues und müssen Abwarten was seitens Canyon für Infos kommen. Das diese Situation äusserst "bescheiden" ist, ist mir vollkommen klar. Habe letztes Jahr nicht umsonst ein ES7 abbestellt.

Also abwarten, oder abbestellen. Kann jeder selbst entscheiden!


----------



## gabelfox (30. März 2005)

Frei nach Marvin: "Klingt alles grässlich"


----------



## Melocross (30. März 2005)

Ein Teufelskreis oder besser täglich grüsst das Murmeltier. 
Mhm.. wenn ich mich zurück entsinne, sagen wir November 2004 haben wir schon viele Canyon Diskussionen geführt. Langsam kommts mir vor wie in ner Soap


----------



## roberto_muc (30. März 2005)

Ich zitiere einen FAQ Eintrag der Canyon-Homepage:

>>
*Frage*
Kann ich ein Canyon-Rad sofort im Laden mitnehmen? 

*Antwort*
Alle Canyon-Bikes werden erst auf Bestellung in unserer Neuradmontage aufgebaut, eingestellt und probegefahren.
Die Wartezeit von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung beträgt im Normalfall 14 Tage. In Ausnahmefällen, wenn z.B. Zubehörteile nicht verfügbar sind, kann die Wartezeit auch darüber liegen. 
<<<

Jetzt bin ich kein RA und will auch keinen markieren, aber im Normalfall übersetze ich als Laie/Interessent/Kunde z.B. mit "in 9 von 10 Fällen". Der eine Fall ist dann eben eine Ausnahme.

Ich kann die Argumentation der Berufs-Versteher hier nicht nachvollziehen, die sich den Kopf von Canyon mitzerbrechen, warum denn nun schon wieder Räder nicht zu einigermaßen vernünftigen Terminen fertig werden. Zumindest ich habe nur einen Vertrag mit Canyon geschlossen, nicht mit Shimano, Fox oder Bäcker Bitzel. Die Gründe interessieren mich also nicht, nur die Tatsache, daß sie es wiederholt nicht schaffen, die versprochene Leistung zu erbringen.

Und fangt mir nicht an mit "ja aber, dafür sind sie doch günstig": ja, sind sie, es steht aber nirgends auf der HP "dafür liefern wir aber auch erst irgendwann im Sommer"!

Also endgültig weg mit der 14 Tage Phrase, das ist Irreführung! Und sagt uns was los ist, wer betroffen ist und was das worst-case Szenario ist! Ich für meinen Teil müßte in meinen alten Drahtesel ein paar Hundert Euro stecken, um ihn nochmal alpenfähig zu machen. No Way!

So, jetzt geht's mir besser...


----------



## Strider (30. März 2005)

Ich find das ja auch nevig was Canyon macht, aber jder der diese Forum kennt hat ja wohl gewußt worauf er sich einlässt als er ein Canyon bestellt hat. Sicherheitshalber hab ich mir schon mal ein Alternativbike ausgeguckt. Morgen werd ich mal die Lieferzeit checken gehen und im zweifel ist dann schnell gewechselt.


----------



## Buhmuckel (30. März 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das ja auch nevig was Canyon macht, aber jder der diese Forum kennt hat ja wohl gewußt worauf er sich einlässt als er ein Canyon bestellt hat. Sicherheitshalber hab ich mir schon mal ein Alternativbike ausgeguckt. Morgen werd ich mal die Lieferzeit checken gehen und im zweifel ist dann schnell gewechselt.



Alternativbike, hab ich auch gemacht: " Tut uns Leid, aber wegen Lieferprobleme unserer Zulieferer......"
Kommt mir doch bekannt vor   
Da hilft nur cool bleiben und weiterwarten


----------



## wime (30. März 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativbike, hab ich auch gemacht: " Tut uns Leid, aber wegen Lieferprobleme unserer Zulieferer......"


Du hast recht  ein Freund von mir wartet auch schon seit Monaten auf sein BMC  , er hat ebenfalls keine Ahnung wann es geliefert wird. 

Machen wir deshalb nicht auf Panik. Unsere Termine sind ja noch nicht vorbei.
Vieleicht kommt ja doch noch eine Info wegen unserer XC und ES wie es bei den Hardtails gegeben hat  

Hallo Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabi, wo bist du???????


----------



## Strider (30. März 2005)

Davon das XC oder BM bikes verspätung haben hat staabi gar nicht geredet. Gibt es da auch schon einen fall?


----------



## ustor (30. März 2005)

hallo leidln!

mein RC8 soll am 19.5 montiert werden    - zuerst dachte ich    argh ist das noch lange aber wenn ich mir denk ich hätte den termin 1 monat früher bekommen und werde dann auch 1 monat vertröstet isses mir schon so lieber konnte mich wenigsten's auf ne lange wartezeit einstellen    - das wir so lange auf unsere bikes warten müssen is ned fein    - aber zum glück habe ich noch ein altes (Dynamics Hardtail) das is auchnoch ganz gut    und ich freu mich wenn ich dann superfit auf meine neue race-fully-feile steigen kann ;     

will ned bös    sein aber wenn sich die ES und XC serie verschiebt villeicht ist dann mein RC8 schneller fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (31. März 2005)

es ist nicht zu verstehen warum jedes jahr das selbe passiert.

gruss wbb

bald wirds ungl..........

aber die besten ausreden hat c.....!!


----------



## Toni172 (31. März 2005)

die Frage ist, welche Bikes sind bis jetzt überhaupt Termingerecht geliefert worden.

Bis jetzt nur die HArdtails. Bei den Rennrädern (ich habe eins bestellt) kommt es ja auch schon zu verzögerungen. Da gab es auch nur Teillieferungen.
Es ist ja so, dass Canyon für bestimmte Räder feste "Montageslots" hat. Wenn es jetzt bei bestimmten Rädern zu Lieferengpässen kommt müssen diese ja noch Zusätzlich zu den anderen Rädern montiert werden. Und ich glaube kaum das Canyon die Montageabteilung nur so wenig ausgelastet hat, dass die in einer Woche locker die doppelte Menge an Räder montieren können. Deshalb tröpfeln die Räder mit Montageverzug auch nur so nach und nach bei den Kunden ein. 
Angeblich soll bei meinem Renner immer noch der LRS fehlen. Es wurden angeblich ein Teil der LRS geliefert, aber das waren so wenige das nur die ersten Bestellungen dieses Radtypes montiert werden konnte. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder. Mein Montagetermin war der 08.03.2005 !!!!!!! 
Ich gehe ja stark davon aus das alle Teile jetzt da sind, aber nur die Zeit fehlt die ganzen vorherigen Montagewochen aufzuholen. Also werden ein paar überstunden gemacht und pro Tag ein zwei Räder von vorherigen Terminen montiert. So zieht sich das dann hin. Und der Kunde ist der blöde.

Ich habe mich ja auch schon mal nach alternativen umgesehen und werde heute nochmal zu meinem Händler des Vertrauens fahren. Ander Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, wenn sie auch manchmal etwas teurer sind.  

Grüße Toni


----------



## Bigattack (31. März 2005)

Canyon muss doch auch einen Vertrag mit seinen Zulieferern haben, in dem auch der Lieferzeitpunkt festgehalten ist. Wen dieser seitens der Zulieferer nicht eingehalten wird, ist normalerweise eine Konventionalstrafe fällig!!

Vielleicht baut Canyon deshalb so günstige Bikes!


----------



## Kette-links (31. März 2005)

Hi,
meine Befürchtungen (die hoffentlich nicht zutreffen) sind, dass bei den unübersehbaren Terminproblemem (sei es wegen der Rahmen und/oder Zulieferteile) zu massiven Qualitätsproblemen bezüglich der Fertigung kommt oder kommen kann (Rahmen, Lack, Endmontage). Zum Teil, ist das aus menschlicher Sicht verständlich. Aber für jeden von uns, ist ''sein Bike'', halt das Einzige. Und das sollte auch so sein, wie bestellt (kostet auch für jeden von uns sehr viel Geld). Wo gearbeitet wird, werden natürlich Fehler gemacht. Es wäre trotzdem sehr ärgerlich, wenn man nach dem langen Warten sofort reklamieren müsste (was beide Parteien nervt). 
Als Außenstehender kann ich mich über diese komplexen logistischen Probleme mich nicht äußern. Ich bin mir sicher, das die zuständigen Personen, alles menschenmögliche tun.
Aber de Fakto ist, der schon lange Liefertermin, den wir bei der Bestellung  auch akzeptieren, nocheinmal so zu überziehen, naja .....
Mein Schwiegervater (keine Ahnung von MB  ) meinte, was für ein besonderes Fahrrad das den sei, bei so einer langen Lieferzeit (ironisch fügte er hinzu : Ist das aus Gold oder wird das bei Ferrari gebaut ??).
Ich stimme Ihm leider einwenig zu. Es sind ja nur '' Bike's''. Selbst gute Autos sind schneller fertig (und die haben weisgott mehr Zulieferer).

Aber trotz allem, möchte ich sagen, dass ich mich trotzdem auf mein XC5 freue und gerne noch ein paar Tage warte, wenn im Gegenzug die Qualität nicht darunter leitet.


So, jetzt gehts mir wieder besser        .


----------



## Alkaloid (31. März 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> die Frage ist, welche Bikes sind bis jetzt überhaupt Termingerecht geliefert worden.
> Bis jetzt nur die HArdtails.


Von dem, was ich hier so mitbekommen habe, hat es schon bei den Hardtails Verzögerungen von bis zu einem Monat gegeben   
Es wäre schön, wenn Staabi mal etwas zu den Montageterminen der XCs sagen könnte. Sind diese auch von den Verzögerungen betroffen oder werden sie evtl. schon früher montiert, weil die ES ausfallen? (Ja, ja, ich weiss, träum weiter...   )


----------



## Augus1328 (31. März 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme Ihm leider einwenig zu. Es sind ja nur '' Bike's''. Selbst gute Autos sind schneller fertig (und die haben weisgott mehr Zulieferer).



Was sind für Dich gute Autos? Bei Ferrari, Aston, usw. hast Du Wartezeiten von teilweise locker 1-2 Jahre (je nach Produktionsmenge). Da können wir uns ja glücklich schätzen   

Salve
Oli


----------



## ow1 (31. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte habt daher Verständnis, wenn ich das hier im Forum nicht einzeln aufdröseln kann. Betroffene Kunden werden von uns angeschrieben.
> 
> Viele  Grüße,
> 
> Michael


Ich denke, Staabi hat hiermit schon alles gesagt.


----------



## druide1976 (31. März 2005)

Ein Kollege hat grad bei Canyon wegen seinem XC3 Montagetermin 30.03.05 angerufen. Auskunft von Canyon: Termin verschiebt sich um ca. 3-4 Wochen!
Prost Mahlzeit

Gruß
Druide


----------



## crucho (31. März 2005)

Also beobachte natürlich auch die ganze Liefertermingeschichte einige Zeit mit Grauen.
Vor zwei Tagen habe ich wegen meinem XC5 in der Hotline angerufen und die nette (kompetente?) Dame bestätigte mir den Liefertermin ( 28.03. ) , 'voraussichtlich' verschiebt sich nichts nach hinten. 
@ Druide ... Hat dein Kumpel in der Hotline oder Werkstatt nachgefragt ?
Im Grunde rechne ich ja schon mit einer Verzögerung von einem Monat,da es mir hier in diesem Forum seitens Canyon zu still ist. Gute Nachrichten gibt man ja bekanntlich gerne und schnell zum besten   
Wenn man bedenkt, dass man Dezember bestellt hat und so lange Lieferzeiten hat, geht doch da was in ne verkehrte Richtung.
HALLO ... Hier handelt es sich immer noch um ein Fahrrad!
--------------------
Fahr|rad,  das: zweirädriges Fahrzeug, dessen Räder hintereinander angeordnet sind u. das durch Treten von Pedalen ...
-------------------
Und überhaupt, wieso schaffts denn jeder andere Hersteller seine Parts/Rahmen zu bekommen? 
So ein bischen Dampf ablassen tut ganz gut,tu jetzt Bikekram bestellen mit ner Lieferzeit von 3-4 Tagen   
crucho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Gerade wegen meinem ES7 telefoniert.
"Gab probleme mit der Rahmenlieferung." Erst meinte er es wird Anfang Juni, nachdem er gesehen hat wann ich bestellt hab meinte er es wird doch früher eher mitte Mai."
Bisher war mein Termin 3.5.
Hat sich aber nicht so angehört als sei der Termin jetzt bombenfest sonderen eher als ob das der nächste Termin sein für den sie auf die Rahmenlieferung hoffen.


----------



## wagmacX (31. März 2005)

Hab auch den Eindruck, dass Canyon selbst gar nicht so genau weiss, wann sie was schaffen... die stehen wahrscheinlich vor einem riesigen Berg Bikes die montiert werden müssen, wenn dann mal alle Parts/Rahmen da sind. Ist ja logisch, was du vorne nicht schaffst, wird hinten nicht besser...

es ist zum heulen


----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Also das sie die bikes nicht rechtzeitig montiert kriegen ist meine kleinere Sorge. Eher das die Rahmen halt dann halt doch nochmal ein monat später kommen.


----------



## xysiu33 (31. März 2005)

Hallo Leute, hallo Canyon,

es ist schon viele Jahre her, aber bereits in der Handelsschule lernt man, wie mit Kunden umgegangen werden soll. Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus einem Lehrbuch:

" Was tun bei Lieferverzug? 
Es ist ärgerlich, aber es kann passieren: Sie können den Lieferzeitpunkt, der in der Auftragsbestätigung angegeben ist, nicht einhalten. Bevor sich der Kunde bei Ihnen meldet, und es zu einer Beschwerde wegen Lieferverzug kommt, seien Sie schneller! Kommen Sie dem Kunden zuvor, und rufen Sie als Erster an. Tun Sie es, sobald Sie festgestellt haben, dass Ihr Unternehmen den Lieferzeitpunkt nicht halten kann und ein Lieferverzug für den Kunden ansteht. Das macht einen viel besseren Eindruck.

Unterscheiden Sie dabei nicht zwischen strategisch sehr wichtigen und weniger wichtigen Kunden, behandeln Sie im Punkt Lieferverzug alle Kunden gleich.

Melden Sie sich persönlich beim Kunden. Ein direktes Gespräch wirkt besänftigender als ein Fax. Der Kunde wird vielleicht im ersten Moment seinen Ärger ablassen, letztendlich aber wird er Ihren Mut und Ihre Ehrlichkeit bewundern. Das stärkt sein Vertrauen und die gesamte Geschäftsbeziehung"

Canyon: diese Beratung ist kostenlos ( diesmal ). Es wäre vom Vorteil, wenn vielleicht einige Mitarbeiter sich mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzten würden. Ich wird mal abwarten - bis jetzt ist die Bombe noch nicht geplatzt und bei uns noch kein Brief eingegangen ( ob überhaupt ein Brief ankommt ?) und mich noch entscheiden, ob ich das Bike kaufe oder doch nicht. Werde aber die Angelegenheit in diesem und auch im nächstem Jahr hier im Forum verfolgen ( falls es noch ein Forum geben wird ) und nächstes Jahr diesen Beitrag hier neu auflegen. 

Mal abwarten wann Canyon hierzu Stellung nimmt. 

Das Wetter wird heißer und das Blut in unseren Adern fängt langsam an zu kochen   

Gruß nach Koblenz und restliche (Bike)Welt


----------



## FLH (31. März 2005)

CANYON ist wohl der Meinung, am Supply Chain Management und der Logistik sparen zu können. Zuverlässige Partner sind halt meistens etwas teurer...

Wahrscheinlich ist die Firma zu schnell zu stark gewachsen und jetzt kommt das Management vorne und hinten nicht mehr hinterher. CANYON hält ja fast keinen selbst gesetzten Termin ein; das ging ja schon mit dem Start der Homepage und dem Katalog los... Und dann die völlig falsche Bedarfsermittlung, so dass einige Bikes bereits 2 Wochen (o.ä.) nach Erscheinen des Katalogs ausverkauft sind.

Schade, dass eine in meinen Augen sympathische Firma mit super Produkten es sich so verderben kann! Hoffentlich fangen sie nicht noch bald an, an der Qualität der Bikes (z.B. aktuell der Montage) zu sparen.


----------



## fone (31. März 2005)

crucho schrieb:
			
		

> Und überhaupt, wieso schaffts denn jeder andere Hersteller seine Parts/Rahmen zu bekommen?



ist nicht so. informieren bitte.



			
				FLH schrieb:
			
		

> Zuverlässige Partner sind halt meistens etwas teurer...



ja, doof dass bei canyon auch nur parts unbekannter hersteller verbaut werden, die eine vielzahl unterschiedlicher importeuren haben.

welche partner meinst du? shimano, mavic, dt swiss oder syntace? vielleicht schwalbe oder sram?

jedes jahr genau die gleiche leier  "canyon verscherzt es sich mit den kunden" ...wartet wie´s nächstes jahr wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Das Problem scheint ja bei den Rahmen zu liegen.


----------



## Toni172 (31. März 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wird mal abwarten - bis jetzt ist die Bombe noch nicht geplatzt und bei uns noch kein Brief eingegangen ( ob überhaupt ein Brief ankommt ?)
> 
> Gruß nach Koblenz und restliche (Bike)Welt



tja, bei mir ist Canyon schon 3 Wochen drüber. Einen Brief habe ich nie erhalten. Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich mich telefonisch schon 2 mal erkundigt habe wann das Rad montiert wird. Vielleicht wird das ja bei Canyon vermerkt.

Grüße Toni

der heute wieder ohne seinen Renner trainieren geht.


----------



## Christian_74 (31. März 2005)

Na ja, vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr eine Verbesserung und dann kriegt man vorab anstatt ein "_voraussichtlicher Montagetermin_", eine "_voraussichtliche Terminverschiebung_".


----------



## FLH (31. März 2005)

@fone:

ich hab doch von der Logistik gesprochen. 

Und wenn Leute wegen der Terminprobleme ihre Bikes wieder abbestellen, dann ist das ein klares Zeichen für "es sich mit den Kunden verscherzen". Ich hätte mir auch gerne ein CANYON gekauft, habe aber keine Lust Gefahr zu laufen, dass es bei meinem ersten Alpen-X dieses Jahres im Juni noch nicht da ist.

Kann natürlich sein, dass im nächsten Jahr wieder genug Neukunden CANYON die Bude einrennen, aber auf Dauer gehen solche Managementfehler sicher nicht gut.


----------



## wime (31. März 2005)

Hi zusammen die ihr alle wartet (wie ich)  

Wir könnten doch alle unsere Bestellungen stornieren, da es ja sowiso bis ????? dauert bis die Dinger fertig sind.    
Im Herbst bestellen wir dann alle unsere Bikes dann aus dem Sparbuch mit einem RIIIIIEEEEESEN Rabatt      
Und warten müüsen wir dann auch nur ein paar Tage

Willy


----------



## Staabi (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann ja verstehen, das ihr ungeduldig und verunsichert seit. Terminverschiebungen tun uns auch sehr leid und machen auch uns gar keinen Spaß. Es nützt aber keinem, wenn  Ihr hier wild spekuliert. ES und Big Mountain Modelle wurden später als angekündigt produziert. Bei XC 3, XC7, RC 7 und XC9 kommen Teile (Shimano) später als im Produktionsplan angekündigt. ich kann aber nur wiederholen, das heißt nicht, das sich jeder Termin bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag verschiebt. Wir bekommen einen Teil der Räder (und Parts) per Luft, was die Verschiebung wieder mehr als wettmacht. Deshalb kann es eventuell sogar sein, das der ein oder andere sein Bike *früher* als geplant bekommt. Andere Kunden, das will ich gar nicht beschönigen, werden Ihr Rad allerdings später als geplant erhalten. Letzten Endes hängt das von Bestelleingang, Modell und Rahmengröße ab. Nochmals, ich kann das nicht einzeln aufdröseln, da ich von meinem Büro aus keinen Zugriff auf unser Warenwirtschaftssystem habe. Ich arbeite auch nicht in unserem Shop, sondern in einem Büro in der Koblenzer Innenstadt, Luftlinie 3km vom Shop entfernt. Deshalb bitte ich Euch, individuell in unserer Hotline nachzufragen.

Als sicherlich blödes Beispiel wie es z. B. zu einer Verzögerung von einer Woche kommen kann, den Fall hatten wir aktuell im März (und seit ich mich erinnern kann erstmals überhaupt): Aufgrund einer ungünstigen Meeresströmung haben die Containerschiffe im Februar/März ungefähr eine Woche länger als üblich für die Strecke Taiwan - Deutschland gebraucht. Da braucht dann nur der Zoll noch etwas länger zu benötigen als normal und schon ist ein Termin-Puffer, den wir selbstverständlich eingeplant haben, aufgebraucht.

Zu den XC Modellen: Folgende Modelle sind unterwegs und treffen in Kürze ein: XC4, XC5, XC6, XC8, RC8. Die anderen Modelle werden Anfang - Mitte April gefertigt und versendet, wie geschrieben, teilweise per Luft, teilweise ist auch schon was unterwegs.

Zum Thema Bedarfsabschätzung: Viele unterschätzen die Vorlaufzeiten in der Bikebranche. Die Stückzahlen, Größenaufteilung (wieviele in Größe S, M, L oder XL) und der größte Teil der Specs (alle Shimanoteile und viele andere Parts) der 2006er Bikes haben wir im März bereits fertig bestellt. Wir können zwar ungefähr abschätzen, was sich gut verkauft und was weniger gefragt sein wird, ungeplante Knaller im Abverkauf wie dieses Jahr das ES 6 wird es aber immer geben. Aufgrund der langen Vorlaufszeit bei Shimano (Lieferzeit bei einigen Teilen immer noch fast 1 Jahr) haben wir dann aber eigentlich keine Möglichkeit mehr, zu reagieren.  

Zur Montage der Bikes: Wir haben unsere Kapazitäten nochmals deutlich erhöht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das wir den Frühjahrs-Stau in der Endmontage gut bewältigen und abbauen können.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Compagnon (31. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den XC Modellen: Folgende Modelle sind unterwegs und treffen in Kürze ein: XC4, XC5, XC6, XC8, RC8.


----------



## xysiu33 (31. März 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe gerade eben eine Wette abgeschlossen: 

meine Frau meint, ich bekomme meine Fussball-WM-Karten früher als mein neues Rad !   

Hofftentlich behält sie (diesmal) kein Recht.........


----------



## Toni172 (31. März 2005)

@staabi

und wie sieht das bei den Rennern aus ? Auch die Meeresströmung ? Gegenwind ?    

Grüße Toni


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. März 2005)

....werft doch auch mal beim zeitungskiosk einen blick in die neue TOUR. auf seite 3 oder 4 ist ein großes containerschiff abgebildet, auf das eine menge leute gewartet haben   

das erklärt einiges. auch dass staabi hier keinen sch**** erzählt.

entspannt euch   

. herr bert werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (31. März 2005)

Lt. Canyonhotline verschiebt sich der Liefertermin für das ES6 ca. 10-14 Tage nach hinten. Damit kann ich gerade noch leben


----------



## ustor (31. März 2005)

Zitat:

"Zu den XC Modellen: Folgende Modelle sind unterwegs und treffen in Kürze ein: XC4, XC5, XC6, XC8, RC8. "

juhu juhu RC8   genau dass will ich haben!!!!   meins hat montagetermin 19.5.05 villeicht wirds sogar früher fertig wenn die RC8 rahmen dabei sind.

Das mit dem Kontainerschiff find ich richtig spannend - da sieht man mal mit welchen faktoren man in der Wirtschaft zu kämpfen hat!!!!

daaaaaanke staabi


----------



## wagmacX (31. März 2005)

Das macht fertig... das macht mich fertig... das.... ach ihr wisst schon...!

Meine Nerven....  

Entspannen...??? Wenn es wenigstens regnen würde, ok! 
ABER die Sonne scheint... bestes bike Wetter..... und ich habe nix zum radeln 

...das macht micht fertig...


----------



## ustor (31. März 2005)

hmmm  i komm ja aus österreich deswegen kann ich mir des bike nur per vorauskasse zuschicken lassen wiel kreditkarte habe ich keine also kommen nochmal so ca. 2 wochen verzögerung dazu - brief - überweisung - spedition
also hab ich überlegt hinzufahren aber:

Streckenlänge: 676,3 km
Gesamtzeit: 6 h.:51 min.

hmmmm und zurück des is mir doch zu anstregend 

UsToR


----------



## cyrox (31. März 2005)

Danke Staabi für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich denke die nächsten 10 Komentare  werden wieder etwas entspanter sein 

Ach für alle die Warten. Geht Joggen und macht euch so mega fit das ihr dann mit eurem neuen Canyon gleich eine gute Figur abgebt!

Ich selbst hab mir einen Canyon Freerider bestellt. Wäre zwar schön gewesen wenn ich den inerhalb von 2 Wochen gehabt hätte aber glaubt mir ich wäre damit keine 1000 Hm hochgekommen, nach meinem jetzigen Trainings stand 
Deswegen geh ich viel Joggen (bei schlechtem Wetter) und bei gutem Wetter Biken mit meiner CC Waffe .

Ich hoffe ich hab euch en paar anregungen fürs verkürzen der Wartezeit gegeben 

Greetz Cyrox


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. März 2005)

...und außerdem geht der trend ja zum zweitrad   

mit dem 'alten' hobel sich über den winter fit machen,
und mit dem neuen, leichten dann alle(s) versägen  

. herr bert werk


----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Solange mir niemand einigermassen verbindliches sagt entspann ich mich nicht.
Hab mir gerade nebenbei ein CUBE AMS PRO bestellt. Liefertermin (hoffentlich) Anfang Mai. Werd mir dann in 3 Wochen überlegen welches Bike ich nehme.


----------



## Melocross (31. März 2005)

ich seh das auch so wie Strider. 

Das sind immer alles nur Spekulationen, denn nen (fast) genauen Termin haben wir wieder nicht. Ich glaub das wir noch etwas länger warten müssen und spätestens wenn dann wir mitte Juni haben, gibts hier wieder die gleichen Diskussionen.

Alles sehr bescheiden......

bin mal auf die Luft und Meereslage im Juni gespannt


----------



## ChrHurek (31. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Zu den XC Modellen: Folgende Modelle sind unterwegs und treffen in Kürze ein: XC4, XC5, *XC6*, XC8, RC8.


Da hab ich wohl das richtige Modell bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

Vorrausgesetzt die meeresströmung ändert sich nicht.


----------



## pepper.at (31. März 2005)

ich habe heut nen gutes angebot bekommen,,, und bin glaube schwach geworden,... ich will doch sooo gern mein geliebtes xc5,.... aber morgen werd ich sehen ob ich evtl. doch zuschlage oder weiter warte....

PS: ich weiss beitrag is unnütz,, muste ich denoch von mir geben ,,, gruß pepper


----------



## gabelfox (31. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ....ES und Big Mountain Modelle wurden später als angekündigt produziert.....



Kannst du das bitte nochmal genauer erklären? Warum "wurden"? Meinst du die Rahmen? Sind die Teile nun fertig oder nicht?   

MfG,
Stephan


----------



## Wolfskin (31. März 2005)

Ich schätze mal er meint das die Rahmen später produziert wurden als geplant, jetzt  fertig sind und via Schiff auf dem weg nach Koblenz sind. Da die Schifffahrt und die anschließende Montage ja auch noch Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, werden die ES und BM später ausgeliefert.  Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch ?.


----------



## Wrangler (31. März 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> [....]Andere Kunden, das will ich gar nicht beschönigen, werden Ihr Rad allerdings später als geplant erhalten.
> Letzten Endes hängt das von Bestelleingang, Modell und Rahmengröße ab. Nochmals, ich kann das nicht einzeln aufdröseln, da ich von meinem Büro aus keinen Zugriff auf unser Warenwirtschaftssystem habe. [...]
> Deshalb bitte ich Euch, individuell in unserer Hotline nachzufragen. [...]



Das hatte ich dann vorhin auch gleich mal gemacht, nämlich per E-Mail nachgefragt, ob sich schon genaueres zu meinem Montagetermin sagen lässt!

ES6
Größe S
bestellt am: 03.12.2004
vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 18.04.2005
Keine Veränderungen/Extras

Darauf hab ich dann eben gerade die kurzgehaltene Antwort erhalten:

_Hallo vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wir haben kürzlich genauere Angaben zu den Anlieferterminen der MTB
erhalten. Die Montage wird sich bei einem ES6 wohl nicht grossartig
verzögern; hier wäre realistisch mit Monatswechsel April/Mai zu rechnen.
_

Tja, war wohl leider nichts mit genaueren Angaben zum Montagetermin abhängig von _Bestelleingang, Modell und Rahmengröße_ 

Also ist ja jetzt wohl eher, völlig unabhängig von meinem _Bestelleingang, Modell und Rahmengröße_, auf jeden Fall mit einer Montage nach dem 18.4. zu rechnen, oder was?   

Was soll dann erst der Hinweis, mit den Daten bei der Hotline nachzufragen?
Oder betrifft das nur telefonische Anfragen!?!?

Ich muß sagen, diese sehr allgemein gehaltene Antwort hat mich doch eher enttäuscht!!!
Das hat ja wohl nichts mit einer Antwort auf eine _*individuelle Nachfrage *_ zu tun  

Edit: Und nach ein drauf:
Wenn sie gerade _genauere Angaben zu den Anlieferterminen_ erhalten haben, warum können Sie dann nicht nachschauen, ob ein Rahmen in Größe S rechtzeitig zur Montage da, und ich nach meinem Bestelleingang auch schon an der Reihe wär?!?!?!
Und das dann evtl. auch so andeuten


----------



## Strider (31. März 2005)

2 Wochen als "nicht gerade großartig" zu bezeichen finde ich auch schon ziemlich grenzwertig.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (31. März 2005)

hätte da mal ne Frage,
Kann man z.b. beim RC7 den Dämpfer gegen ein DT Swiss 210 L tauschen?
ich weiß ich weiß, hätte ne email an Canyon schreiben können,
war aber gerade hier und da dacht ich mir, wo so viel schlechtes in der MB drüber steht frag ich mal an.
Kann ja sein das ein andere das gleiche vorhat.


----------



## IceCube (31. März 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> hätte da mal ne Frage,
> Kann man z.b. beim RC7 den Dämpfer gegen ein DT Swiss 210 L tauschen?
> ich weiß ich weiß, hätte ne email an Canyon schreiben können,
> war aber gerade hier und da dacht ich mir, wo so viel schlechtes in der MB drüber steht frag ich mal an.
> Kann ja sein das ein andere das gleiche vorhat.



1. Der DT Swiss wippt ordentlich mit, d.h. so richtig froh wirst du mit dem Dämpfer nicht.

2. Die Fox Problematik ist längst geklärt, der Dämpfer an deinem RC7 wird vollkommen in Ordnung sein.

Es handelte sich um einen defekten Vorserien Dämpfer in der MountainBike (Problem ist längst behoben) und um falsche Handhabung in der Bike (zu viel Luft raufgegeben, zu kalt)

Sind halt alles unterbezahlte Arbeitsverweigerer bei den Zeitschriften, d.h. sie sind zu dumm oder zu faul einmal 5 Minuten Recherche zu betreiben.

Erst lesen dann Fragen stellen! Der Fox-Thread ist sicherlich noch auf Seite 1 des Canyon Forums zu finden.


----------



## Wolfskin (31. März 2005)

@King Fly
Du bist ja einer, wir warten alle sehnsüchtig auf unser Bike und hoffen das wenn es dann endlich da ist auch alle Parts i.O. sind und du fragst ob man den Dämpfer tauschen kann.
Nee nee meine Nerven


----------



## gabelfox (31. März 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal er meint das die Rahmen später produziert wurden als geplant, jetzt  fertig sind und via Schiff auf dem weg nach Koblenz sind. Da die Schifffahrt und die anschließende Montage ja auch noch Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, werden die ES und BM später ausgeliefert.  Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch ?.



Kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Die Antwort von Canyon auf Wrangler´s Anfrage finde ich jedenfalls einigermaßen daneben.
Ich bin wirklich nicht jemand, der einen auf Panik macht bevor das Kind im Brunnen liegt. Aber die Antwort des Canyon-Mods weiter oben finde ich nicht befriedigend und es ist auch nicht alles damit gesagt.

Bezogen auf Wrangler´s Posting:
Entweder verschiebt sich der Montagetermin EINES (also ALLER?, oder nur "S"?) ES6 nicht grossartig oder er verschiebt sich vom 18.April auf ca.Monatswechsel April/Mai   Was denn nun. Das IST ja wohl definitiv eine große Verschiebung. 
In meinem Fall (Montagetermin ES 6 am 2.Mai) würde eine Verschiebung von 4 Wochen (ist das auch noch nicht "grossartig"?) über Abnahme oder Stornieren entscheiden, da dann mein vermeintlicher (Mountainbike-) Urlaub beginnt


----------



## kh-cap (1. April 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der DT Swiss wippt ordentlich mit, d.h. so richtig froh wirst du mit dem Dämpfer nicht.
> 
> 2. Die Fox Problematik ist längst geklärt, der Dämpfer an deinem RC7 wird vollkommen in Ordnung sein.
> 
> ...




zu 1) warum soll der dt-dämpfer ordentlich mitwippen?
im 2004`er mr (baugleich mit dem diesjährigen rc) hat er doch supertoll (laut test`s und mr-fahrern hier) funktioniert.

zu 2) das garantierst DU? meine hochachtung

es handelte sich nicht um eine defekten vorseriendämpfer, sondern um einen dämpfer aus einer serie mit miesen dichtungen (beitrag nr. 28 von stabbi), kleiner aber feiner unterschied.
das die dämpfer mit dem falschen druck befüllt und/oder die temparaturen schuld waren wird von canyonseite angenommen. 
letzte woche hat ein freund ein rocky elemt gekauft. der händler hat ihm dringend vom rp3 abgeraten, da er auch mehrere unzufriedene kunden hat (die 2005`er modelle fahren schon, also keine spekulationen!!!!!). 

nun zur beantwortung der frage (was du ja nicht machen wolltest) von king fly:
ja, der dämpfer wird getauscht. du sendest einen dt hin und bekommst ihn eingebaut. der fox wird dir mit deinem neuen bike mitgeschickt (ironie).
tausch geht nicht. wenn du es aber machen möchtest, kann ich dir den fox float rl empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem. das modell hat mein freund auch genommen (natürlich mußte er den rp3 nicht nehmen und bekam noch einen preisnachlass)

kh-cap


----------



## ChrHurek (1. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Vorrausgesetzt die meeresströmung ändert sich nicht.


Stimmt, damit muß man ja jetzt auch noch rechnen  .


----------



## wime (1. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade nebenbei ein CUBE AMS PRO bestellt. Liefertermin (hoffentlich) Anfang Mai. Werd mir dann in 3 Wochen überlegen welches Bike ich nehme.



Hi Jungs (und Mädels)

Seit doch nicht so hysterisch.
Schaut doch mal hier     
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159622

Willy


----------



## IceCube (1. April 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) warum soll der dt-dämpfer ordentlich mitwippen?
> im 2004`er mr (baugleich mit dem diesjährigen rc) hat er doch supertoll (laut test`s und mr-fahrern hier) funktioniert.



Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das gute Stück wippt wie nix gutes. Mit Sicherheit gibt es weniger sensiblere Kameraden, denen das Gewippe nix ausmacht.   
Jedes Jahr kommen die DT SWISS Fanboys aus ihren Höhlen gekrochen und machen den Leuten SPV und RP3 madig, auf das sich die ahnungslosen Leute die schweizer Wippen an die Bikes schrauben.



			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2) das garantierst DU? meine hochachtung
> 
> es handelte sich nicht um eine defekten vorseriendämpfer, sondern um einen dämpfer aus einer serie mit miesen dichtungen (beitrag nr. 28 von stabbi), kleiner aber feiner unterschied.
> das die dämpfer mit dem falschen druck befüllt und/oder die temparaturen schuld waren wird von canyonseite angenommen.
> letzte woche hat ein freund ein rocky elemt gekauft. der händler hat ihm dringend vom rp3 abgeraten, da er auch mehrere unzufriedene kunden hat (die 2005`er modelle fahren schon, also keine spekulationen!!!!!).




Nun beginnst du aber zu spekulieren.
Wenn ich schon wieder diese Geschichten von irgendwelchen Händlern höre.
Womöglich handelte es sich dabei auch um die Dämpfer mit den miesen Dichtungen.


----------



## Strider (1. April 2005)

@ wime

Ja bei Cube ist es auch nicht besser.
Beste Strategie ist wahrscheinlich 5 schöne Bikes von verschiedenen Firmen im Oktober zu bestellen und dann das erste zu nehmen was kommt.
Im zweifel nehm ich wirklich das Bike das ich früher bekomm. kann mich eh nicht entscheiden welches ich möchte.


----------



## Christian_74 (1. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Das macht fertig... das macht mich fertig... das.... ach ihr wisst schon...!
> 
> Meine Nerven....
> 
> ...




Könntest an deine Web-page weiter basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wagmacX (1. April 2005)

@christian_74:   ah, herbe Kritik..., aber du hast nicht ganz unrecht  

Doch das Wetter ist für Computerarbeit einfach zu schön , deswegen wird es wohl noch ein bischen dauern


----------



## Freti (1. April 2005)

Ich habe heute erfahren, das Canyon mit H&S Bikediscount Kontakt aufgenomen hat um an deren Radon-Räder Canyon-Aufkleber draufzumachen, um die ungeduldigsten erstmal damit zu befriedigen. Also ich würde bei den Fully's mal den Canyon-Aufkleber abknippel, ob da nicht Radon drunter steht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## gabelfox (1. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute erfahren, das Canyon mit H&S Bikediscount Kontakt aufgenomen hat um an deren Radon-Räder Canyon-Aufkleber draufzumachen, um die ungeduldigsten erstmal damit zu befriedigen. Also ich würde bei den Fully's mal den Canyon-Aufkleber abknippel, ob da nicht Radon drunter steht.
> 
> Gruß
> Freti



hehe,   
Netter Versuch........


----------



## Wrangler (1. April 2005)

Mich würde ja eher nochmal interessieren, ob auch schon jemand bei Canyon _individuell_ mit seinen Daten nachgefragt hat und eine genauere Antwort bzgl. Montagetermin(-verschiebung) erhalten hat?!?!


----------



## Strider (1. April 2005)

Wie oben erwähnt von 3.5 auf mitte Mai.


----------



## iHawk (1. April 2005)

> Ich habe heute erfahren, das Canyon mit H&S Bikediscount Kontakt aufgenomen hat um an deren Radon-Räder Canyon-Aufkleber draufzumachen, um die ungeduldigsten erstmal damit zu befriedigen. Also ich würde bei den Fully's mal den Canyon-Aufkleber abknippel, ob da nicht Radon drunter steht.



Ist kein Scherz    Stimmt wirklich   

Hab gerade mal bei meinem XC9, das ich vor vier Wochen bekommen hab (übrigens vielen Dank für die schnelle Lieferung - 3 Werktage !) die Aufkleber abgefummelt und siehe da:


----------



## Compagnon (1. April 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das gute Stück wippt wie nix gutes. Mit Sicherheit gibt es weniger sensiblere Kameraden, denen das Gewippe nix ausmacht.


Wenn du einen DT an ein Bike mit 170mm Federweg schraubst ist klar das er wippt. Bist du schon mit einem neuen RP3 unterwegs? Hast du ihn an dem gleichen Bike ausprobiert an dem der DT wippt? Erst dann kannst du eine qualifizierte Aussage dazu treffen. Ich persönlich würde zwar auch kein DT nehmen, aber ich würd den RP3 gerne gegen einen Swinger tauschen. Das geht aber nicht umsonst-->behalte RP3.


----------



## koa5mu2 (1. April 2005)

hallo zusammen,

... habe von Canyon auf aktiver nachfrage prompt eine antwort zu unseren 2 x xc9  (in s) erhalten: 
urspünglicher montagetermin 15.04.05
neuer termin 26.-28.04.05
muss sagen, dass ich mit der hotline noch nie probleme hatte und herr ehrit (bei dem wir die bikes  in 11/04 in koblenz vor ort bestellt hatten) uns immer schnell und kompetent auskunft gegeben hat.  ich kann nur positives über canyon berichten, trotz dem lieferverzug und wir freuen uns, dass wir den singletrailkurs bei stefan herrmann vom 05.05 - 05.08 an lago de garda mit den neuen bikes (hoffentlich) durchführen können.

gruß andreas


----------



## Augus1328 (1. April 2005)

koa5mu2 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ... habe von Canyon auf aktiver nachfrage prompt eine antwort zu unseren 2 x xc9  (in s) erhalten:
> urspünglicher montagetermin 15.04.05
> ...



3 Monate lang Singletrailkurs, wow... Na denn viel Spass    Und berichte, ob Dein neues XC9 dabei war.   

Prost
Da Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koa5mu2 (1. April 2005)

.... wäre doch ein bischen lang .

Danke!!

sollte lauten vom 5.5. -8.5.05 !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## koa5mu2 (1. April 2005)

... bisschen.....


----------



## stet hellas (1. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wegen meinem ES7 telefoniert.
> "Gab probleme mit der Rahmenlieferung." Erst meinte er es wird Anfang Juni, nachdem er gesehen hat wann ich bestellt hab meinte er es wird doch früher eher mitte Mai."
> Bisher war mein Termin 3.5.
> Hat sich aber nicht so angehört als sei der Termin jetzt bombenfest sonderen eher als ob das der nächste Termin sein für den sie auf die Rahmenlieferung hoffen.



  Mist! Ich mag schon gar nicht mehr weiterlesen... Hab ja die ganze Zeit gehofft, dass das mit den Lieferverzoergerungen nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas ist...
Aber wenn ich das so lese... Mein ES7-Montagetermin ist der 19.05. - da kann ich ja gleich damit rechnen, meine erste Runde im Juli zu drehen...   
O.k. - Strick hab ich... wo ist der naechste Baum?  
 Vielleicht wird ja doch noch alles gut... (Das Hoffen der Nacktschnecke, kurz bevor sie zertreten wird...)

Stet

Nachdem Strider das mit dem AMS Pro erwaehnt hat, erinnerte ich mich daran, dass dieses Bike urspruenglich meine allererste Idee war; aber das ES 7 mit dem AMS Pro zu vergleichen, hm... 
Und wenn ich daran denke, wie lange ich damals auf mein LTD 4 von Cube gewartet habe...


----------



## Wrangler (1. April 2005)

So, und weiter gehts   

Hab eben mal bei Canyon angerufen - um evtl. mit meinen Daten doch noch eine _individuelle_ Antwort zu erhalten.

Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte gleich als sie meine Kundennummer eingetippt hatte:
"Oh da werden Sie auch noch einen Brief von uns in den nächsten Tagen erhalten..."

Da wußte ich gleich Bescheid!   

Einen genauen Montagetermin konnte sie mir nicht nennen - steht dann wohl ausführlicher in dem Brief.
Aber sie sagte mir, dass sich mein ursprünglicher Termin vom 18.04.2005 auf die 19. KW verschiebt - das ist die Woche ab dem 9.5. - drei Wochen später!!!   

Und da krieg ich erst noch die Antwort per E-Mail, dass _sich die Montage bei einem ES6 wohl nicht grossartig verzögern wird_  

Was soll denn sowas?   

(mind.) drei Wochen sind schon eine lange Zeit, wenn man sich bei schönem Wetter nach seinem neuen Rad sehnt- auf das man ohnehin schon (fast) ein halbes Jahr wartet.

Na, dann versuche ich mich mal irgendwie abzulenken - Hoffnung auf einen früheren Termin habe ich jedenfalls nicht mehr.

Ach eines würde mich dann noch interessieren:
Welche Modelle werden denn per Flugzeug eingeflogen - also mein ES6 kann ja leider nicht dabei sein


----------



## blackbike__ (1. April 2005)

hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden


----------



## mischuer (1. April 2005)

endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden




muss ich nicht verstehen oder?

kh-cap


----------



## Freti (1. April 2005)

Einfach Super     

Aber morgen will ich wissen, wie das geht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## laufand (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden



Hey, dann gratuliere ich Dir >> /you  << mal von Herzen. 
Es gibt doch noch die von der Meereströmung begünstigten


----------



## schappi (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden



Das ist korrekt:
Ich habe auch angerufen wg Lieferverzögerung und wie Staabi schon gesagt hat das Problem ist Schimano: die XT Schaltwerke kommen nicht rechtzeitig.
Ich habe aber schon vor 4 wochen SRAM Teile zur Monage an mein rad geschickt.
Da die Rahmen und die anderen Teile schon da sind kann mein Rad jetzt schon montiert werden und ich bekommen es früher.
Riiiesen Freude!!!!!!!
Danke Canyon!!!!!

Schappi


----------



## Wrangler (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden



Ach, was wär das schön, wenn das wahr wär   

Dann würd ich jetzt schon mal anfangen, mit vor Freude am Pinsel rumzuspielen


----------



## Quellekatalog (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden



Wenn meinst du? Mich kannst du wohl nicht meinen.


----------



## Scapin (1. April 2005)

Zitat von blackbike:
hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von Scapin soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden

kann ich auch nicht wirklich verstehen   ich hab zwar verschiedenste Kontakte zu Taiwan, die sind aber mehr privater Natur mit Familie und so.

Auf dem Schiff war ich auch nicht, aber vielleicht kapier ich da ja was nicht. Macht nichts, irgendjemand wird sich auf "mein" ES9 freuen und das gönn ich ihm auch  

an kh-cap: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hab mich für die Pike Team entschieden.

Allen viel Spaß mit den neuen Bikes. Ich muss jetzt mit meinem alten Univega an meinen kilos arbeiten bis mein neues bike kommt.

viele Grüße
Scapin


----------



## kh-cap (1. April 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das gute Stück wippt wie nix gutes. Mit Sicherheit gibt es weniger sensiblere Kameraden, denen das Gewippe nix ausmacht.
> Jedes Jahr kommen die DT SWISS Fanboys aus ihren Höhlen gekrochen und machen den Leuten SPV und RP3 madig, auf das sich die ahnungslosen Leute die schweizer Wippen an die Bikes schrauben.
> 
> 
> ...





wie beim ersten beitrag. du textest hier ein zeugs, dass bei genauem durchlesen der beiträge nicht passieren dürfte, es sei denn, du hast probleme mit dem verständniss.
ich fahre keinen dt-dämpfer, sondern einen fox mit *ppd*. zudem habe ich zu  diesem modell geraten und nicht zum dt.
*also nicht nur lesen und dann schreiben, sondern auch lesen und verstehen und dann schreiben.*

zudem sprach ich nicht von irgendwelchen händlern, sondern von einem, der extra, auf seinen vorschlag, den dämpfer getauscht hat. der händler ist s-tec und der hat dieses jahr genügend davon verkauft und kann somit aus dem rücklauf der kundschaft sprechen (im gegensatz zu canyon).
sowas sind fakten, keine spekulationen.

kh-cap


----------



## Schalosch (1. April 2005)

??? Habe nie ein Canyon bestellt ???     
Oder ich bin garnicht gemeint...  

MfG
Alex


----------



## kh-cap (1. April 2005)

@ an alle

um da etwas ins richtige licht zu rücken: ich habe kein canyon, werde keins bestellen und bin auch kein fan von canyon (gelle fone   ).
habe den käse letztes jahr mitgemacht, bis ich nach mehr als 3 monaten storniert hatte.

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB_Bazillus (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden



Hi Blackbike,
dass das ein Aprilscherz ist, ist klar - aber wie kommst Du damit gerade auf mich?

Außerdem überlege ich derzeit mein ES9 abzubestellen und mir ein Cube AMS Pro zu kaufen. Hab es mir heute bei einem Händler mal durchrechnen lassen:
Cube AMS Pro mit Louise FR und REBA Gabel, dazu Umrüstung auf Rohloff Nabe und Tubeless Laufräder, zusätzlich Syntace VRO Vorbau kostet 2700,- Bike ist zum Händler unterwegs und soll in zwei bis drei Wochen dort eintrudeln;

Die angeblichen Lieferverzögerungen sind dabei allerdings nicht der Hauptgrund, sondern waren nur der Anstoß nochmal weiter rum zu schauen; Ausschlaggebend ist, dass ich in dem Cube eine Rohloff Nabe bekomme. Außerdem ist als Montagetermin für mein ES9 Ende Mai vorgesehen - bis jetzt!

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## studentx600 (1. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad aus sicheren quellen gehört, dass canyon von /you  soll noch heute nacht fertig montiert werden




Hä, wer jetzt, wie, was, warum....habe heute die auftragsbestätigung bekommen mit montagetermin 04.04. - woher die info??!   

wann ist das denn dann da per nachnahme - muss ja geld da haben


----------



## gabelfox (1. April 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Blackbike,
> dass das ein Aprilscherz ist, ist klar - aber wie kommst Du damit gerade auf mich?



Also erstens steht da MEIN Name. Und zweitens, wieso Aprilscherz? Die Bestätigung liegt hier vor mir   

******************
Koblenz, 01.04.2005

Canwön GmbH und Co.KG
Speichenstraße 0815
3000 Koblenz


Sehr geehrter Herr Gabel Fox,
wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu könne, das ihr ES6 Montagetermin positiv geändert werden konnte. Die Montage erfolgt bereits vom 1. auf den 2.April 2006. Als kleine Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit haben wir den Kaufpreis um 200Euro reduziert. Wir hoffen hiermit in ihrem Sinne gehandelt zu haben. Das Rad wird Ihnen nach der Montage dann in ca. 7 Wochen zugestellt.
Einen schönen Urlaub und angenehmes Biken.

Gruss,
*****************

Alles klar?    

**Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Rinsenknierz (1. April 2005)

Den muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Augus1328 (1. April 2005)

total geil, die Leute raffen`s immer noch nicht bzw. manche. Ich kringel mich hier grad zu tode.

Servus u. ein fröhliches Biergartenprost
Oli


----------



## studentx600 (1. April 2005)

hat nichts mit dem ersten april zu tun... montagetermin ist am montag, glaubt es oder nicht... ist aber ein canyon comp


----------



## Quellekatalog (1. April 2005)

Hört mit den Aprilscherzen auf   , das hat hier nichts zu suchen. Schließlich sind einige schon wegen den Lieferterminschwierigkeiten sehr genervt und wollen/solllen ihre Nerven nicht zusätzlich strapazieren.


----------



## Rinsenknierz (1. April 2005)

jetzt hab ich ihn gerafft (besser spät als nie)...

blackbike du fuchs ;-)


----------



## MB_Bazillus (1. April 2005)

U'uuupppss,
erst dachte ich, es ist ein Aprilscherz - hab sicherheitshalber nochmal bei der Hotline angerufen: Alle Bikes mit SRAM Teilen werden vorgezogen um keinen Montagestau bei den Shimano-bestückten Bikes zu produzieren - und zwar massiv! Bald werde ich also mein ES 9 haben  

...schon schön, so `ne Datenbank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (1. April 2005)

Hallo,

1. April schön und gut, aber ich würde Euch bitten, Aprilscherze jetzt auch diesem Thread heraus zu lassen. Morgen kann hier keiner mehr zuordnen was stimmt und was erfunden ist (wie die Geschichte mit den Sram-Bikes), und das macht es dann doch etwas unübersichtlich.

Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Michael
P.S. Kein Aprilscherz: Ich bin heute auf den Tag seit 15 Jahren in der Branche, soll heißen, am 01.04.1990 war mein erster Arbeitstag bei Canyon, damals noch Rad Sport Arnold. Hatte ich mich deshalb auch zuerst sehr über die Wahl zum Mitglied des Jahres gefreut


----------



## blackbike__ (1. April 2005)

hihiiii, aber spass gemacht hats schon, euch jungs mal ein wenig hochzunehmen, schönen gruss von einer, die froh ist, das ihr rocky seit 8 jahren frei von allen lieferschwierigkeiten fährt     











ps: hab gehört in taiwan is grade ostwind


----------



## pepper.at (1. April 2005)

Wir haben es getan,,, sorry aber waren heut in nem bike laden und haben dort zugeschlagen....

evtl wirds ja next year nen canyon.... werde dann nen Storno machen für das xc5 und xc4.

Hoffe an alle wartenden auf ein schnelles eintreffen der bikes...


----------



## studentx600 (1. April 2005)

> P.S. Kein Aprilscherz: Ich bin heute auf den Tag seit 15 Jahren in der Branche, soll heißen, am 01.04.1990 war mein erster Arbeitstag bei Canyon, damals noch Rad Sport Arnold. Hatte ich mich deshalb auch zuerst sehr über die Wahl zum Mitglied des Jahres gefreut



hab hier noch ein rennrad rumstehen mit radsport arnold aufkleber - ist ja fast nostalgisch


----------



## Core|x (1. April 2005)

So.....hab das Canyon BigMountain2 bestellt....wird aber erst voraussichtlich in Juni Montiert. Bis dahin suche ich paar Leute für Freeride/DH...am besten Düsseldorf und Umgebung  Ist schon gute 12 Jahre her mit DH´s. Also brauche jemand der mir in den popo tritt  

lg jaro


----------



## rhön-canyon (1. April 2005)

wenn ich mich hier so durchlese: kann mir denken, warum canyon seine bikes nerve tauft. weil man welche wie stahlseile braucht! 
haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (2. April 2005)

Hallöchen!

Um mal wieder drauf zurück zu kommen:  

Hat denn jemand schon ein Benachrichtigungsbriefchen von Canyon erhalten?
Die freundliche Dame am Telefon meinte, dass der an mich ja schon am Donnerstag verschickt worden sei - bis heute ist hier leider nichts eingetroffen...   

Würde ja gerne mal hören, was wir so für neue vorraussichtliche Montagtermine haben... - vor allem, ob alle, die so wie ich den 18.4. als ersten Termin hatte auf die 19. KW verschoben wurden.

Aber ich denke mal, dass jeder, der einen Brief erhalten hätte, das hier auch postet würde, oder?!?!

Dann bis denne.

Wrangler


----------



## gabelfox (2. April 2005)

Hi,
da dein Montagetermin exakt 2 Wochen vor meinem liegt, behalte ich deine Infos mal immer schön im Auge      Dann leide ich nicht alleine   

Schätze mal, nach Brieferhalt wird es eine kleine Postingwelle geben hier   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Melocross (3. April 2005)

Also falls am Montag kein Brief da ist werd ich auch mal bei Canyon anrufen, weil   wir auch Montagetermin 18.4. für das ES 6 und ES 7 haben


----------



## wagmacX (3. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
also hab am Freitag noch mal mit Canyon telefoniert und es scheint wohl doch so, dass ich Glück haben könnte. Mein Rahmen soll wohl im Flieger und unterwegs sein. Heisst wenn der Zoll nicht aufmuckt, sollte der Rahmen am Montag/Dienstag bei Canyon eintreffen.

Ich soll aber am besten am Dienstag noch mal anrufen, dann können sie mir alles ganz genau sagen. *bibber*



bittebittebittebitte......


----------



## Augus1328 (3. April 2005)

*Geldstinkermodus on* - Vielleicht werden ja nur Bikes über 2000 Euro mit`m Flieger verschickt   Hätte nichts dagegen...   

Gruss von dem, der seit der BM SL Bestellung nur noch Wasser u. Brot zum Futtern hat.
Da Oli


----------



## wagmacX (3. April 2005)

Glaub eher, dass sie von allem ein bischen mit dem Flieger rüber bringen, um erstmal die ersten Bestellungen abzuarbeiten. 

Meiner Meinung bezahlt so ein Bike hier niemand von der Portokasse. Bei mir wirds auch ein sehr mageres Jahr, aber egal - fürs Bike und fürs Hobby mach ich das gerne


----------



## Wolfskin (3. April 2005)

@wagmacx

Ich hoffe dass du mit deiner Vermutung Recht hast. Das würde die Chancen steigern das mein ES6 termingerecht fertig wird dann hätte ich eine Antwort auf die vor ca. 5 Monaten aufgekommene Frage: welchen Sinn es macht schon vor der Katalogveröffentlichung ein Bike zu bestellen.   

Ohh man alles voll der Krimi


----------



## Toni172 (3. April 2005)

so, ich habe es getan und meine RoadLitePro am Freitag stoniert. Da ich 2 Renner gleich gut fand und ich mich für das Canyon nur wegen des Preises entschieden habe, fällt mir das nicht sonderlich schwer. Ich war hin und her gezuppft welches ich nehmen sollte. Hatte mich dann für das Canyon entschieden. Der Liefertemin sollte der 08.03.2005 sein, aber das war ja wohl nix. Mein Händler hatte in der zwischenzeit meinen 2. Favorit in meiner Größe im Laden stehen. Und nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt mit zwischnzeitlichen Vorbau wechseln war es mein. 

Fazit: Also ich bin immer noch sehr von den Canyon Rennern/MTB´s begeistert, super Verarbeitung/Optik, klasse Preis/Leistung, nette Hotline. Aber die Logistik muss Canyon noch besser in den Griff bekommen. Das ist zwar als aussenstehender leichter gesagt als getan, aber irgendwie muss das doch zu machen sein. Die "alt" Kunden (bzw. Forumkenner) werden sich das nächstes JAhr überlegen ob sie wieder bei Canyon bestellen. 

Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch viel Glück bei den Montageterminen. Und allzeit gute Fahrt.    

Ich werde dieses Thema aber trotzdem weiter verfolgen. Vielleicht bestelle ich ja nächstes Jahr doch wieder ein Canyon.   

Grüße Toni


----------



## TAILor (3. April 2005)

ist ja alles gut und recht, was ihr hier sagt, aber wenn man canyon immer mit anderen herstellern vergleicht, muss man auch sehen, dass canyon einfach viel günstiger produziert.
irgendwo muss ja der haken für die preise liegen?!

naja, spätestens, wenn ein briefchen von canyon bei mir im briefkasten liegt, werd ich auch einen dicken hals bekommen. hoffen wir weiter das beste


----------



## Wrangler (3. April 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> @wagmacx
> 
> Ich hoffe dass du mit deiner Vermutung Recht hast. Das würde die Chancen steigern das mein ES6 termingerecht fertig wird dann hätte ich eine Antwort auf die vor ca. 5 Monaten aufgekommene Frage: welchen Sinn es macht schon vor der Katalogveröffentlichung ein Bike zu bestellen.
> 
> Ohh man alles voll der Krimi



Dann mal meine Frage:
Wann hattest Du denn Dein ES6 bestellt?
Ich hatte meines auch schon am 3.12. geordert - und damit immer gehofft bei den ersten mit dabei zu sein.

Hattest Du denn noch einen früheren Montagetermin als den 18.4.?
Oder warst Du später dran und lagst sowieso im Mai?

Oder wie kommst Du darauf, dass ausgerechnet Deines termingerecht fertig wird, wenn doch sonst alle ES6 nach hinten verschoben werden?!?!?

Das komische bei meiner telefonischen Nachfrage war ja, dass die Service-Dame nur meinen 'vorraussichtlichen Monatgetermin' wissen wollte - und dann gleich gesagt hat 'tut mir leid, das wird sich auf die 19. KW verschieben....."

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass davor einfach noch keine ES (6) Rahmen da sind und somit die ersten Bestellungen, mit der Montage 18.4. auf den frühstmöglichen Termin nach Rahmenlieferung gelegt wurden (19. KW) - alle anderen werden dann schnellstmöglich abgearbeitet - darum kann es dann ja sein, dass sich die Termine, die sowieso Mitte Mai lagen, gar nicht so drastisch verschieben....?!?!?!

Tja, passt das hier leider nicht mit dem 'wer zuerst kommt - fährt zuerst'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (3. April 2005)

@wrangler

Oh ha, ich habe doch auch nur die Hoffnung das es fertig wird es war nur eine weitergedachte Theorie von den vorigen Beiträgen. Genau weiß ich natürlich nichts, nur bei einem Anruf am Fr. hat die Hotline mir nichts von einem Brief gesagt. 

Aber genug der Spekulationen, wir müssen halt den Mo bzw. Di. abwarten  wer dann einen Brief hat kann sich ärgern und für ordentlich Rückenwind aus Fernost beten. 

Der Frage wegen, bestellt hatte ich am 12.11.04 und Termin ist natürlich auch 18.04


----------



## pingo (4. April 2005)

ES7 am 04.04.05 bestellt. Montagetermin (vielleicht) am 24.06.2005


----------



## Wrangler (4. April 2005)

Juhu, ich bin's schon wieder (nerv, drängel)   

Also bis jetzt ist hier immer noch kein Brief angekommen?!?!?!

Wie sieht's denn bei euch aus?!?!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. April 2005)

um zum wartezimmer zurückzukommen:

alle rc-ler können sich freuen! zumindest meins(rc8)wird aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach schon ende april kommen - statt ende mai!


----------



## wagmacX (4. April 2005)

Der Krimi geht weiter, neuer Anruf bei Canyon (sorry Canyon, wenn ich nerve, aber ich muss da jetzt einfach auf den aktuellen Stand bleiben )

Also, folgende Info von dem netten Mitarbeiter:

Es ist ein Brief für mich unterwegs  (ich fühlte mich schon fast wie in einem Kinofilm, wenn das Telefon klingelt hast Du noch 7 Tage ) dann kam zum Glück das "ABER"!
Der Brief enthält falsche Daten und kann somit in die Tonne  genauere Angabe betrf. des Montagetermins sind leider nicht vorhanden, nur die Angabe 14./15. KW, also diese oder nächste Woche... 

Ich werde am Mittwoch wieder anrufen und Euch auf dem laufenden halten. Bis dann...


----------



## ustor (4. April 2005)

jjojo RC8 rulez halt - meins soll ja erst am 19.05 fertig werden hab an canyon geschriebn ob's eventuell früher fertig wird - antwort: es wird termingercht fertig früher ist auch ned abzusehen - schade - naja villeicht schaffens es doch schneller wenn's sonst eh nix zum montieren haben wenn die anderen parts ned eintreffen )

UsToR


----------



## wime (4. April 2005)

Mein XC8 sollte Termingerecht (15.04) montiert werden   

Willy


----------



## Melocross (4. April 2005)

hab auch grad bei Canyon angerufen!
Montagetermin für mein ES 6 war 18.4

nun ist es KW 19

und das von meinem Freund ES 7 KW 20

Briefe sind bei uns ebenfalls unterwegs


----------



## up_qualing (4. April 2005)

Ich könnt heulen
Wenn ich mich recht erinere habt ihr einiges vor mir bestellt. Mein Termin "wäre" der 10.5 gewesen(?) Und ich wollte doch Pfingsten damit fahren, aber jetzt ist ja schon fast das Wochenende um Frohnleichnam in gefahr. Voll gemein   
Du hast geschrieben das Briefe unterwegs sind, heiss wohl alle mit Verschiebung werden benachrichtigt?

greets Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (5. April 2005)

Weiß immer gar nicht, ob ich posten soll, weil ich ja auch nur Vermutungen aussprechen kann, aber ich denke mal, dass einiges daraufhin deutet, dass die meisten ES Rahmen erst so ca. zum Monatswechsel April/Mai da sein werden.
Darum verschieben sich auch die ersten Montagetermine von Mitte April um ca. 3 Wochen auf Anfang Mai, weil vorher einfach noch keine Rahmen zum Montieren da sind   

Und dann denke ich weiterhin mal, da Canyon ja, wie Staabi andeutete, deutlich die Montagekapazitäten erhöht hat (hoffentlich Fachpersonal   ), dass die Bikes auch zügig zusammengeschraubt werden.

Daher würde es dann für mich Sinn machen, dass sich die Termine, die ohnehin schon im Mai lagen, gar nicht mehr um 3 Wochen verschieben   

Aber wie schon gesagt - ALLES Vermutung!

Dass die Briefe so lange auf sich warten lassen macht mich natürlich auch ganz verrückt   
Dafür, dass meiner schon letzten Donnerstag rausgegangen sein soll - und man sich dann auch noch fragen muss, ob das alles so stimmt was da drinsteht


----------



## Knuffi (5. April 2005)

Mir reicht es jetzt langsam     

Wenn das mit KW19 stimmt, dann können die ihr ES6 behalten. Beim Händler zahle ich zwar 400 mehr, dafür kann ich eine Woche später mit meinem Bike durch die Gegend fahren.

Habe in der KW19 schon fest Leogang eingeplant, bis dahin habe ich ein Bike. Wenn es dann kein Canyon ist sind die mit Ihrer Fehlplanung selber schuld   

Momentan gibt es beim KarstadtSport ein Corratec X-Force XR von 1999 auf 1099 runter gesetzt. Das hat zwar nicht ganz so gute Komponenten, ist aber sofort zu haben, bin schon am überlegen...

Das Cube AMS Pro ist auch ein schönes Bike   

Bin jetzt echt auf die Post der kommenden Tage gespannt


----------



## wime (5. April 2005)

Das Cube AMS Pro ist auch ein schönes Bike   

Hei Knuffi

Schau doch mal hier im Forum bei Cube vorbei. Es ist interessant zulesen. 
Mich beruhigt es, dass die anderen Hersteller auch ihre liebe Mühe haben mit der Auslieferung. Die Rahmen von Cube hatten anscheinend auch keinen Rückenwind, Focus ist teilweise bereits ausverkauft etc........
Was ärgern wir uns. Dann holen wir halt beim Baumarkt ein Schrottbike!
Oder vieleicht doch nicht?
Ich jedenfalls habe jetzt schon 4 1/2 Monate gewartet, das Zubehör wird diese Woche eintreffen und wenn es dann halt noch ein paar Tage länger dauert geht bei mir die Welt auch nicht unter.
*Noch 10 Tage ??*
Willy


----------



## Augus1328 (5. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir reicht es jetzt langsam
> 
> Wenn das mit KW19 stimmt, dann können die ihr ES6 behalten. Beim Händler zahle ich zwar 400 mehr, dafür kann ich eine Woche später mit meinem Bike durch die Gegend fahren.
> 
> ...



Servus Knuffi,

mich wurmt`s ja auch saumässig wegen der Verzögerung der Bikes. Ich fahr ne Woche zum Bike Festival nach Riva u. wäre da auch gerne die Touren mit`m neuen Bike gefahren. Wird aber wohl doch das Hardtail sein. Hatte auch nach Ersatz geschaut. Cube AMS FR ebenso Wartezeit. Fusion Freak in ner ähnlichen Ausstattung wie mein BM-SL locker 800 Euro teurer.
Daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu warten. Die Bikes vom Karstadt Sport (meinst Du Theresienwiese?) taugen mir nichts u. teilweise auch nicht so günstig.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## up_qualing (5. April 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch 10 Tage ??*


 
Servus Ich habe mal dein Aussage genommen, da du wie es scheintst recht bald ein neues bike haben wirst.
Mir sind nämlich zwecks Lieferung so einige Fragen gekommen. Betrifft denke ich jeden der sich sein Bike schicken lässt. Wie macht ihr das mit der Bezahlung bei der Nachnahme. So wie ich das verstanden habe Bar(?), 2000 Mücken dem lieben UPS Mann geben, was ja heist das dicke Bündel aus dem Geldautomaten zu locken (Zwecks Arbeit immer schlecht in den Öffnungszeiten zur Bank zu kommen) Kommt auch das nächste Problem, wann klingelt der denn? Ein Tag frei nehmen? Auf ARbeit schicken lassen ist auch etwas komisch. So ein riesen Paket privat entgegen nehmen und wie dann heim?  
Vielleicht sehe ich das alles etwas Problematisch und ihr könnt mir da nen Tip geben. OK wenn der Anruft und meint er steht in ner halben Stunde vormeiner Tür ist das kein Problem nach hause zu düsen. Aber wenn Tag und Uhrzeit unbekannt sind...

good waiting for riding
andy


----------



## Abstrakt (5. April 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht ihr das mit der Bezahlung bei der Nachnahme. So wie ich das verstanden habe Bar(?), 2000 Mücken dem lieben UPS Mann geben, was ja heist das dicke Bündel aus dem Geldautomaten zu locken (Zwecks Arbeit immer schlecht in den Öffnungszeiten zur Bank zu kommen)



Der Mann von der Post (DHL) nimmt nur Bares. Mit dem Geldautomaten solltest Du dann ein paar Tage vorher anfangen. Bei 2.000 Euro musst Du zweimal je 1.000 Euro abheben. Mehr geht an einem Geldautomaten und pro Tag wohl nicht... Dann lieber doch mal in die Bank gehen. Da bekommst Du dann auch andere Scheine als max. nur 100 Euro (zumindest kommen hier bei uns keine "dickeren" Scheine aus dem Automat).



			
				up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auch das nächste Problem, wann klingelt der denn? Ein Tag frei nehmen? Auf ARbeit schicken lassen ist auch etwas komisch. So ein riesen Paket privat entgegen nehmen und wie dann heim?
> Vielleicht sehe ich das alles etwas Problematisch und ihr könnt mir da nen Tip geben. OK wenn der Anruft und meint er steht in ner halben Stunde vormeiner Tür ist das kein Problem nach hause zu düsen. Aber wenn Tag und Uhrzeit unbekannt sind...



Den genauen Termin wirst Du wohl nicht erfahren. Mir ist das aber auch egal. Sollte ich Zuhause sein, dann nehme ich das Paket dort entgegen. Wenn der Postmann Dich nicht antrifft, dann bekommst Du die Paketkarte in den Briefkasten und kanns Dein Bike bei Deiner Postfiliale abholen. Hier könntest Du dann - zumindest theoretisch - auch per EC-Karte bezahlen. Aber auch bei denen dürfte ein Limit bestehen...

Sollte Canyon seine Kunden per Mail über den erfolgten Versand informieren und Dir auch ne Paketnummer mitteilen, dann kannst Du das im Internet "verfolgen". Auch auf der DHL-Homepage ist ein Paket-Tracking möglich...

Also keine Sorgen machen! Das Bike wird Dich finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (5. April 2005)

Zum Thema AMS. Ich bekomme wenn es klappt (immer lieber vorsichtig sein) das gestern bestellte AMS Pro (voll XT /Reba/Loise FR) nächste Woche für 2025 Euro inkl. pers, umbauwünschen. Allerdings auch erst nach Händlersuche bei einem weiter entferneten Händler.
Ohne hier eine grosse diskussion starten zu wollen finde ich das persönlich von preis/leistung nicht viel schlechter als ein Canyon.


----------



## wime (5. April 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht ihr das mit der Bezahlung bei der Nachnahme. Kommt auch das nächste Problem, wann klingelt der denn? Ein Tag frei nehmen?



Hi up_qualing
Ich wohne in der Schweiz und habe das Rad mit Vorauszahlung bestellt.
Ich verliere so zwar noch einmal ein paar Tage aber das kann ich auch noch überstehen.
Wegen der Anlieferung ist es bei uns in der Schweiz kein Problem. Wenn man nicht zuhause ist bringt die Post das Paket bei uns im Dorf auf die örtliche Poststelle. Da kann ich es dann abholen und bezahle den Zoll und die Mwst dann auf der Post. Wenn man es mit Nachnahme bestellt funktioniert es gleich, es ist aber recht teuer da die Schweizerpost noch eine zusätzliche Nachnahmegebühr verlangt
Willy


----------



## xysiu33 (5. April 2005)

Hi Knuffi,

was ist denn mit deiner "alten Liebe" STEPPENWOLF geworden ?

Ich fahre jeden Tag mit dem Auto an einem Steppenwolf-Händer vorbei und muß mir jeden Tag ein schönes Bike im Schaufenster anschauen   das ich eigentlich sofort haben könnte !  Was für Ungerechtigkeit - auaaaaaa !

Du hast mal geschrieben, daß du von Steppenwolf ein 25%-Gutschein hattest: gibt es immernoch Rabatte ?

Gruß


----------



## Knuffi (5. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu warten. Die Bikes vom Karstadt Sport (meinst Du Theresienwiese?) taugen mir nichts u. teilweise auch nicht so günstig.



Servus Oli !

Ja, den Karstadt an der Theresienwiese meine ich. Wir haben da für meine Freundin am Samstag ein Corratec X-Force XR gekauft. Wurde von 1999 auf 1099 runter gesetzt, da Auslaufmodell.

Hat Julie Scheibenbremsen, Manitou Black mit 120mm Federweg, XT-Schaltwerk usw. Finde es für den Preis echt klasse. Werde da heute Abend nochmal hin fahren und es mir bis dahin überlegen ob ich es für das Geld nicht auch nehme.

Danach schaue ich mal zu Rabe Bike in der Lindwurmstrasse, die haben seit heute das Cube AMS in einer eigenen Edition im Angebot für 1799 incl. Louise FR und Rock Shox Reba und fast komplett mit XT ausgesattet. Hört sich sehr gut an, lieferbar lt. HP ab der 2.Aprilwoche.


----------



## Knuffi (5. April 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Knuffi,
> 
> was ist denn mit deiner "alten Liebe" STEPPENWOLF geworden ?
> 
> ...



Servus !

Das Steppenwolf hat sich leider erledigt, habe den Gutschein wieder zurück geben müssen nachdem ich damals keines gekauft habe. Ohne Gutschein ist es mir zu teuer...


----------



## BKH-Rider (5. April 2005)

so der Brief ist da    ES7 in KW 20
Melocross hat aber für ihr ES6 keinen Brief bekommen.

Anzumerken sei noch das die Teile in KW 20 kommen sollen und nicht der  neue Montagetermin angesagt wird


----------



## wagmacX (5. April 2005)

Das ist hart... ich hab ja auch wieder ein bisserl Angst vor dem Telefonat morgen 

Aber Leute wir müssen durchhalten!!!! Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das warten lohnt...


----------



## Abstrakt (5. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hart... ich hab ja auch wieder ein bisserl Angst vor dem Telefonat morgen



Na dann will ich auch mal was Positives hier verbreiten:
Letzte Woche noch die "Androhung" des blauen Briefes. Der ist wohl auch noch an mich unterwegs... 
Aber heute kam auf Nachfrage (tel.) die Aussage, dass mein ES 9 Rahmen im Flieger sitzt und ich Ende dieser Woche oder aber nächste Woche mein neues ES 9 bekommen soll. Das sind dann 7-10 Tage nach dem vorauss. Montagetermin. Damit kann ich gut leben...

*Freu*


----------



## wime (5. April 2005)

Abstrakt schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich auch mal was Positives hier verbreiten:
> Letzte Woche noch die "Androhung" des blauen Briefes. Der ist wohl auch noch an mich unterwegs...
> Aber heute kam auf Nachfrage (tel.) die Aussage, dass mein ES 9 Rahmen im Flieger sitzt und ich Ende dieser Woche oder aber nächste Woche mein neues ES 9 bekommen soll. Das sind dann 7-10 Tage nach dem vorauss. Montagetermin. Damit kann ich gut leben...
> 
> *Freu*



Hoffentlich macht der Flieger nicht noch einen Umweg  
Sonst super.    Jetzt kommt langsam Bewegung in die Geschichte.


----------



## wagmacX (5. April 2005)

Bin ja doch gespannt wer jetzt als erster sein ES Bike in den Händen halten darf.... was für ein Krimi, ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (5. April 2005)

> Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das warten lohnt...



......vor allem für Canyon.......


----------



## Wrangler (5. April 2005)

Tja, ist schon zum Verrücktwerden   
Wenn man wenigstens wüsste, WELCHE Modelle denn nun per Luft versendet werden?!?!? Nur die 'hochwertigen' (ES9) oder auch die 'unteren Modelle' - zumindest scheint ja das ES7 von BKH-Rider ziemlich weit hintenan zu stehen, mit LIEFERwoche 20. KW   
Aber es werden dann ja wohl nicht Modelle so ankommen, dass sie zur 19. KW montiert werden können - wobei andere dann erst zur 20. KW angeschifft werden, oder doch?!?!

Oder verschieben sich die auf die 19. KW angekündigten auch weiter nach hinten?!?!?

Die Frage bleibt: Wo dazwischen steht mein ES6?!?!?  

Hatte eben schon den Hörer in der Hand und wollte mal wieder die Hotline anrufen - aber ich traue mich nicht!  

Edit: 
Ach übrigens - der angekündigte Brief für mein ES6 ist heute auch noch nicht da?!?!?!?


----------



## Buhmuckel (5. April 2005)

So, heute gabs auch für mich den blauen Brief. Die Teile für mein ES7 kommen in der 20.KW. Montage für mein Bike war aber eh 21.KW. Wann ich es dann aber tatsächlich bekomme, steht nicht drin.
Die ES7-Fahrer dürfen sich wohl am längsten auf ihr Bike freuen....


----------



## Abstrakt (5. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ist schon zum Verrücktwerden
> Wenn man wenigstens wüsste, WELCHE Modelle denn nun per Luft versendet werden?!?!? Nur die 'hochwertigen' (ES9) oder auch die 'unteren Modelle' - zumindest scheint ja das ES7 von BKH-Rider ziemlich weit hintenan zu stehen, mit LIEFERwoche 20. KW
> Aber es werden dann ja wohl nicht Modelle so ankommen, dass sie zur 19. KW montiert werden können - wobei andere dann erst zur 20. KW angeschifft werden, oder doch?!?!
> 
> ...



Genaues kann auch hier natürlich nur Staabi bzw. Canyon selber sagen. Aber wenn ich das Ganze richtig verstanden habe, dann hat die Rahmenproduktion der ES-Serie länger als geplant gedauert. Ob nun ES 9 oder ES 6, 5, 7, 8 ist erst einmal sche... egal. Die Rahmen sind alle die gleichen! Nur die Farbe (also der Lack) unterscheidet sich. Die ES 9 und ES 8 waren die Modelle, die den ersten "Montageslot" bei Canyon bekommen haben (nicht ganz unvernünftig, schließlich sind es die "Vorzeige-Bikes" und auch noch die mit dem höchsten Preis). Mein offizieller Termin war ja der 4. April (bzw. die 14. KW). Die anderen Bikes beginnen - wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe - alle so um den 18.4. (also KW 16). Im Flieger sind derzeit einige der Rahmen, die für die erste Montageserie (also ES 9 und ES 8) und für die Frühbesteller dieser Bikes benötigt werden. Wer sein ES 9 zu spät bestellt hat, der muss genauso auf den Frachter mit den restlichen Rahmen warten, wie die anderen ES-Bike Besteller... Wenn ich den Mann am Telefon richtig verstanden habe, dann sind 3 (in Worten: DREI) ES 9 Rahmen per Flieger unterwegs. Wie viele und welche anderen Rahmen noch, dass hat mich dann (welch Wunder) nicht mehr interessiert...

Nichts desto trotz ist der blaue Brief auch an mich noch unterwegs. Aber ich habe heute zumindest auch noch per Mail die Info bekommen, dass dieser Brief - bezogen auf mein bestelltes Bike - hinfällig ist.

Ich hoffe auf mein Bike. Zum Wochenende oder halt nächste Woche. So schlimm sind die paar Tage jetzt nimmer. Und allen anderen drücke ich erst einmal die Daumen.   

Die jenigen von Euch, die eh erst einen Termin im Mai haben sollten das Ganze hier erst einmal etwas entspannter sehen. Bis Mai sind sicherlich alle Rahmen da. Und die verschobenen Montagetermine wird Canyon - aus eigenem Interesse - sicherlich "aufarbeiten". Die verdienen ihr Geld nämlich auch nicht mit "nicht gelieferten Bestellungen"! Das solltet ihr hier nicht vergessen...


----------



## Augus1328 (5. April 2005)

Mahlzeit,

da ich mir grad für mein BM-SL 210er u. 180er Bremsscheiben gegönnt habe, kam natürlich auch von mir die Frage nach Montagetermin (ursprünglich 18.04. u. bestellt am 06.12.). Auskunft: Das Teil liegt im Flieger u. wird in ca. 1-2 Wochen montiert. Soll mich aber nochmal telefonisch melden in zwei wochen.

Evtl. doch Vorteile für diejenigen mit den teueren Bikes? Verständlich wär`s, Aussenstände können damit halt schneller abgeglichen werden. 

Gruss
Oli


----------



## ow1 (5. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. doch Vorteile für diejenigen mit den teueren Bikes? Verständlich wär`s, Aussenstände können damit halt schneller abgeglichen werden.
> 
> Gruss
> Oli



Hier bleibt jetzt die Frage, was sind teuere was sind billige Bikes? Also für mich ist ein ES6 ein günstiges Bike. Aber einfach so 1800 Euros schüttle ich mir auch nicht so aus dem Ärmel. Man kann doch die Kunden nicht in zwei Klassen spalten und denken: Ach die haben nur was günstigeres genommen, also lassen wir die mal schön warten...  
Da muss sich Canyon schon in den Hintern klemmen um alle Kunden zufrieden stellen zu können.
Noch heissts: abwarten und Bier trinken


----------



## MB_Bazillus (5. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Danach schaue ich mal zu Rabe Bike in der Lindwurmstrasse, die haben seit heute das Cube AMS in einer eigenen Edition im Angebot für 1799 incl. Louise FR und Rock Shox Reba und fast komplett mit XT ausgesattet. Hört sich sehr gut an, lieferbar lt. HP ab der 2.Aprilwoche.



Servus Knuffi,
ich hab mir bei Rabe Bikes ein Cube AMS Pro geordert, weil ich keine Lust auf die Warterei mehr habe. Die haben einen Schwung AMS Pro bestellt, der in den nächsten zwei Wochen geliefert werden wird. Aus dieser Lieferung habe ich mir eines gesichert...
Übrigens wohne ich in Deiner Nachbarortschaft.   Wenn Du Lust hast, gehen wir mal zusammen biken - schick einfach mal ne PM...
Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## stet hellas (5. April 2005)

Noch   ein  Brief!
Montagetermin fuer mein ES7 war der 18.05; ausstehende Ware wird in KW 20 erwartet, dann folgt die Montage "priorisiert".
 Naja, wird schon nicht so schlimm werden...

Stet


----------



## Augus1328 (5. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bleibt jetzt die Frage, was sind teuere was sind billige Bikes? Also für mich ist ein ES6 ein günstiges Bike. Aber einfach so 1800 Euros schüttle ich mir auch nicht so aus dem Ärmel. Man kann doch die Kunden nicht in zwei Klassen spalten und denken: Ach die haben nur was günstigeres genommen, also lassen wir die mal schön warten...
> Da muss sich Canyon schon in den Hintern klemmen um alle Kunden zufrieden stellen zu können.
> Noch heissts: abwarten und Bier trinken



Vielleicht wäre für Canyon auch geschickter gewesen erstmal alle neuen ES 6 Besitzer abzuspeisen, ist vermutlich mit Abstand die größte u. unruhigste Gruppe   

Dass jetzt übrigens auf einmal alle ein Cube AMS Pro wollen ist schon interessant. In zwei Zeitschriften positive Tests gelesen u. schon interessiert sich keiner mehr für Canyon    Ob die Cubes wirklich in zwei Wochen da sind würd mich mal interessieren.

Prost
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. April 2005)

Cube AMS pro? Das hat doch bloß eine Black... --- ganz nett, aber keine Konkurrenz zu einem ES, wenn schon zu einem XC.


----------



## wagmacX (5. April 2005)

Hab mir das Cube mal angesehen, gebe FloimSchnee recht, für mich keine alternative... also weiter abwarten und was auch immer trinken... und natürlich hoffen, hoffen, hoffen,...


----------



## schappi (5. April 2005)

Die Jungs meinen wahrscheinlich das AMS FR Pro das hat eine Pike Gabel
und ist in der Spez dem ES6 recht ähnlich.


----------



## pingo (5. April 2005)

Also die ES7-Rahmen kommen angeblich am 14.05 bei Canyon an. Das hat mein Canyon-Verkäufer mir gestern so gesagt. Dann wird die Warteliste abgearbeitet. Daraus resultiert der Montagetermin 24.06. für mich. (Kann sich natürlich noch ändern,   )


----------



## Wrangler (5. April 2005)

Und dann mal wieder die Frage in die Runde werfen, die niemand beantworten kann:

Wenn die ES7 Rahmen am 14.05. ankommen - warum haben dann wir ES6 Besteller schon die 19. KW (ab 09.05.) als Monatgetermin bekommen?!?!?

Die ES6 Rahmen werden doch nicht 1-2 Wochen vor den ES7 Rahmen ankommen - oder doch??!?!?

Wie viele Schiffe fahren denn da?


----------



## BKH-Rider (5. April 2005)

schätze mal das die Rahmen schon gleichzetig kommen. Dann wird eine Woche ES6 gemacht und dann halt die erst die ES7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## up_qualing (5. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Mitleidenten
eigentlich keine Ahnung wie die was verarbeiten. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen das der Rahmenbauer unterschiedlich lackiert, vielleicht wurden die ES6 vor den ES7 lackiert, da mehr abnehmer.
Leider   durfte ich gerade auch so nen Brief öffnen das die Trümer für mein ES7 "leider" erst in der KW 20 eintreffen. Mein Montagtermin war sowieso in der KW 19, nur die Frage  wie weit es sich in die KW 21 schiebt. Da jeder mit so einen Brief priorisiert wird, wird sich zweigen welcher mehr oder weniger   
Dann mal Daumen drücken dass das sehnsüchtig erwartete Bike vor dem 26 da ist, dann lohnt sich das verlängerte WE.


----------



## Melocross (5. April 2005)

@ alle die sich ein CUBE kaufen wollen

jetzt habt Ihr schon so lange auf Eure Canyons gewartet, kommts da wirklich noch auf die 4 bis 5 Wochen an, wohl kaum!

..also immer locker bleiben...


----------



## Hubertus (5. April 2005)

Hallo an alle Mitwartenden!

Ich habe ebenfalls gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass ein irrtümlich an mich gesendeter Brief mit der Nachricht, dass sich die Montage meines ES 9 verzögern werde, gegenstandslos sei, und ich noch in dieser oder in der nächsten Woche mit meinem Rad rechnen könne. Hoffentlich bleibt 's dabei! Allerdings: wenn nicht, ist es auch kein Beinbruch! Ärgern würde mich daran nur, wenn von Canyon Erwartungen geweckt, dann aber nicht erfüllt würden.

Hubertus


----------



## Strider (5. April 2005)

Ne ich hab schon das normale Ams Pro gemeint. Hab schon länger gezweifel ob ich es nicht lieber als das Canyon will und bin bis heute nicht 100%tig sicher welches jetzt besser ist. Aber das AMS konnte ich Probe sitzen und es kommt höchstwahscheinlich früher....Ach ja und es hat ne Reba kein Black.
Übrigens auch ein Brief für die 20. KW bekommen


----------



## BKH-Rider (5. April 2005)

*AAAAAAAAAAA*   , hab gerade ne Mail bekommen das mein ES7 in KW 14/15 montiert wird      
schade nur das Melocross ihres nicht früher bekommt. Aber mal sehen was es morgen wieder neues gibt


----------



## studentx600 (5. April 2005)

mein grand canyon comp ist heute nach zehn tagen wartezeit (ab onlinebestellung) bei mir eingetroffen und wurde vorhin standesgemäß eingesaut


----------



## Buhmuckel (5. April 2005)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> mein grand canyon comp ist heute nach zehn tagen wartezeit (ab onlinebestellung) bei mir eingetroffen und wurde vorhin standesgemäß eingesaut



Jaja, gibs uns nur - wir brauchen das.


----------



## TAILor (5. April 2005)

wenn ich zur zeit ist meine erste frage, wenn ich ins haus stürze: " ist ein brief für mich gekommen?"

bis jetzt jedenfalls nicht, ich hoffe auch weiterhin, dass ich von canyon nichts höre


----------



## Buhmuckel (5. April 2005)

Ja was nu ????????????????????
Mein ES7 am 5.2. bestellt 
Montage 25.5 (21.KW)
Heute Mittag Brief, dass die Teile erst 20.KW kommen  
Vor 10min Mail, dass alles ein Irrtum ist und mein Rad KW14/15 montiert wird
DAS WÄRE JA JETZT    
Leute, ich bin völlig runter mit den Nerven.......
Wenn ich nächste Woche mein Rad hab, kommt Canyon in mein Abendgebet und ich mach ein Fass auf


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (5. April 2005)

Man bin ich froh nicht mehr hier sitzen zu müssen    






Viel Glück noch ! Es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (5. April 2005)

Hab eben auch eine mail von canyon bekommen, nur das da nichts drin stand.


----------



## mtbman (5. April 2005)

An alle, die auch noch warten........

Heute kam mein "blauer" Brief.
Montagetermin meines XC7 vom 11.04. verschoben.   
Fehlende Teile treffen in der KW17 ein. Dann Montage!
Habe auch schon Ende Dez. bestellt.
Dachte schon, ich werde verschont, weil (fast) alle ein ES6 bestellt haben.  

War wohl nichts!!!

Werde weiter mein MR6 quälen müssen.

Wir lesen voneinander.....


----------



## Melocross (5. April 2005)

hauptsache die ES 6 ler warten   !

Bin echts sauer mein Freund bekommt sein ES 7 in KW 14/15 und ich .....


----------



## EISENBREI (5. April 2005)

Hab mir auch ein 6 er bestellt.
Das die nach hinten geschoben werden hängt wohl mit Fox zusammen, da gabs bei den Tests eigentlich nur Probleme die müssen  bei Canyon wohl erst neue Dämpfer etc. ordern?
Es 7 hat ja Manitou Federn/Dämpfer und wird früher aufgebaut.

oder wie oder was oder nich

Eisenbrei


----------



## Strider (5. April 2005)

Da ich keine misteriöse Email um 21:00 Uhr bekommen hab
(ist das echt euer ernst oder ist das ein scherz??) STAAAAAAABIIIIII??  
nehm ich mal an, dass nur einige es7 im flieger früher kommen.


----------



## Augus1328 (5. April 2005)

@Strider: Wohl zu früh das Cube geordert   

Das Wartezimmer enwickelt sich langsam zur Irrenanstalt  aber im Moment überragen doch die positiven Nachrichten.

Leute, es wird. Nur nicht auf der Ziellinie aufgeben   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Knuffi (5. April 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs meinen wahrscheinlich das AMS FR Pro das hat eine Pike Gabel
> und ist in der Spez dem ES6 recht ähnlich.



Genau das meinen wir   

Cube AMS 

Wirklich schöne Komponenten und ich habe mir eines reserviert, kommt nächste Woche und ich kann es beim Händler probe fahren. Gefällt es mir wird alles auf meine Bedürfnisse eingestellt und ich kann endlich Biken gehen ohne ewig über Liefertermine nachdenken zu müssen.

Evtl. wird bald ein Vertrag für ein ES6 frei, Lieferung zwischen KW 14 und 20, Größe L. War einer der ersten die bestellt haben. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich


----------



## Strider (5. April 2005)

Ne ich hab ja keine Mail bekommen.
ausserdem nehm ich einfach das erste packet an das kommt und lass mich dann überraschen was für ein rad drin ist      
Schwarz und schön sind sie beide!!


----------



## Strider (5. April 2005)

@ Knuffi: das ist eben nicht das FR das du gepostet hast.
Cube hat auch eine besch.. namensgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scircel (5. April 2005)

Nen`guten Abend!

Also ich verfolge nun seit ein paar Wochen dieses Forum, aber was sich in den letzten Tagen hier so abspielt, ist echt spannend. Ein Wechselbad der Gefühle, Enttäuschung und Glückseligkeit.

Nun, ich (er)warte ebenfalls ein ES7 und nach dem heutigen blauen Brief vom Postboten mit der Lieferverzögerung ging heute abend die Mail der voraussichtlichen (vor)zeitigen Montage ein. Betrifft wohl scheinbar tatsächlich alle ES7.

Bestelldatum 11.1.05
Urspünglicher Montagetermin 02.05.05
nun 14/15 KW voraussichtlich.

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich der Frachtführer, Spediteur oder sonst wer nicht verfährt, einen Unfall hat oder unsere heißersehnten Bikes in Flammen aufgehen.


----------



## Knuffi (5. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> @ Knuffi: das ist eben nicht das FR das du gepostet hast.
> Cube hat auch eine besch.. namensgebung



Da hast Du schon recht, aber bis auf die Felgen und den Dämpfer hat es die gleichen Komponenten. Wobei man es nicht ganz mit dem ES6 vergleichen kann...


----------



## Melocross (5. April 2005)

Ich bin echt so verärgert und am liebsten würde ich das alles mit Canyon hinschmeissen.
Am meisten ärgert mich immer dieses hin und her. Einen Brief habe ich bis heute nicht, aber was nützt ein Brief wenn der sich als nichtig im nachhinein darstellt.

Muss schon sagen, wäre toll wenn Canyon den Servicepreis des Jahres bekommt. Finds nicht i.O. was die mit den Kunden machen und das tolle ist ja noch, falls man hier nicht mitlesen würde, würde man die Lieferverzögerung erst mitgeteilt bekommen wenn man da anruft.

Wo gibts das bitte das man innerhalb von 24 Std, 3 verschiedene Liefertermin für ein Bike bekommt.

Meine Vorfreunde auf das Bike ist total dahin und besonders, weil ich dann noch ca. 4 bis 5 Wochen warten darf bis ich mit dem ES6 fahren kann, hingegen mein Freund schon dann mit seinem ES7 die ein oder andere Tour hinter sich hat.

Echt toll CANYON!!!!!!


----------



## up_qualing (5. April 2005)

Ich greife das hier mal auf.
Nach dem ich ein paar Stunden zuvor noch über den Brief jammerte gehöre ich auch zu den Mailempfängern.


			
				scircel schrieb:
			
		

> Nen`guten Abend!
> Bestelldatum 11.1.05
> Urspünglicher Montagetermin 02.05.05
> nun 14/15 KW voraussichtlich.


Bestelldatum 24.1.05
Urspünglicher Montagetermin 11.05.05
nun 14/15 KW voraussichtlich.
Es sei nur gesagt wir haben schon die 14 KW, d.h. um Ende nächste Woche könnte schon das Paket kommen. Muß gleich mal das Geld vom Sparbuch los eissen, sonst nimmt der Postbote es wieder mit


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. April 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> nun 14/15 KW voraussichtlich.



Uäh, ich will mein Radl auch früher bekommen...   
(oder wenigstens *pünktlich!!*)


----------



## Rai (5. April 2005)

einfach nur so... 
mir is es ziemlich latte ob das es6 3 wochen früher oder später ankommt. fahr ich halt mit dem alten. 
hilft euch nicht wirklich weiter? versteh ich ja auch, aber: und jährlich grüßt das canyontier... is halt so bei canyon. dass man dies ändern könnte, steht auf einem anderen blatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (6. April 2005)

Ja, ich möchte doch auch bitte nochmals um genauere Informationen bitten, welche Modelle denn nun wann montiert werden?!?!?
Das ist ja echt nicht zum Aushalten, dieses ständige Hin & Her!

Und eine individuelle Nachfrage bei der Hotline bringt einen ja nun nicht wirklich weiter - GANZ IM GEGENTEIL!!!   

Also Staabi - bitte nochmal ein paar aktuelle Daten!
Liegt es denn jetzt doch noch an anderen Zubehörteilen (Fox)?!?!?

Bleibt das ES6 bei der 19. KW - oder vielleicht auch früher?!?!?!
Wieso sind denn jetzt anscheinend schon alle ES7 da - die lt. den heutigen Briefen ja erst in der 20. KW EINTREFFEN sollten!?!?!?!

Was soll dieses ständige Hin & Her - da muß sich ja anscheinend mehrmals am Tag was ändern?!?!?

Und wo ist bitte schön der Brief, der Donnerstag an mich rausgegangen sein soll (wobei da ja vermutlich eh  nichts aktuelles mehr drinsteht?!?!)

Ach Mann!


----------



## Strider (6. April 2005)

Also ich hatte für mein ES7 einen termin vom 3.5 und hab keine mail bekommen. Vielleicht hat es auch was mit rahmengrössen zu tun (ich hab XL bestellt)?
Werde auf jeden fall später mal bei canyon anrufen vielleicht gibt es dann klarheit.


----------



## MB_Bazillus (6. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle die sich ein CUBE kaufen wollen
> 
> jetzt habt Ihr schon so lange auf Eure Canyons gewartet, kommts da wirklich noch auf die 4 bis 5 Wochen an, wohl kaum!
> 
> ..also immer locker bleiben...



Hallo Melocross & alle anderen,
natürlich habt Ihr Recht. Das Cube AMS Pro ist keine Alternative zum ES9.
Ich hatte mir das ES 9 aus dem Katalog ausgesucht, weil ich es so richtig schön fand. Obendrein soll es ja auch gut tourentauglich sein. Die Lieferverzögerung der Canyon Bikes - meines soll eh erst Ende Mai produziert werden - war nur der ausschlaggebende Faktor, nochmal in einen Bike Shop zu gehen und ein paar Bikes zu streicheln.
Interessanterweise wurde ich dort von einem wirklich kompetenten Verkäufer ausführlichst beraten, der erstmal nachfragte, was ich mit dem Ding machen will. Da schieden dann schonmal die Enduros aus... Über Preisvorstellungen und Prioritäten sind wir dann bei einem Cube AMS Pro mit Rock Shox Reba Gabel, Louise FR Bremse und Manitou Swinger SPV 3 Way Dämpfer angekommen. Dieses wird modifiziert. Der Laden nimmt hierbei alle auszutauschenden Teile zum HändlerEK in Zahnlung, und montiert die neuen Teile (Tubeless LR, Rohloff Nabe, Syntace VRO Vorbau). Insgesammt kommt das Bike dann auf ca 2700,- Euro, was für mich die bessere Alternative zum Canyon ES 9  ist.
Für jemanden, der ein Enduro will und auch wirklich weiß, was er will, ist ein ES sicher besser...

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## Strider (6. April 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich greife das hier mal auf.
> Nach dem ich ein paar Stunden zuvor noch über den Brief jammerte gehöre ich auch zu den Mailempfängern.
> 
> Bestelldatum 24.1.05
> ...



Hab eben nochmal angerufen. Obwohl ich einen früheren Montagetermin hatte bleibt es bei KW 20. Muss wohl wirklich an den rahmengrössen liegen.


----------



## Wrangler (6. April 2005)

Immer noch kein Brief heute   

Also echt komisch das alles!!!

Hat denn schon ein ES6'ler was anderes als 19.KW gehört - oder gar ein Brief bekommen!!!???


----------



## xysiu33 (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leidgenossen,

habe auch die Nachricht des Monats erhalten: Montage-Termin-Verschiebung vom 18. April auf KW 19  willkommen im Panikroom !   

Somit verbringe ich den Urlaub halt ohne mein neues Bike    

Zum Trost bleibt nur die Tatsache, daß zu diesem Zeitpunkt die ES7-Besitzer schön hier im Forum über die ersten Eindrücke berichten können.   

Ich denke nur, sollte das Bike bis Ende Mai nicht fertig sein, dann freue ich mich schon riesig auf das 2006 Modell   

Gruß


----------



## readymaker (6. April 2005)

hab heute auch einen brief bekommen. 
die lieferung der ausstehenden ware für mein xc9 erfolgt in kw17. also verzögert sich wahrscheinlich alles um einen monat. ist schon bitter...
naja so hab ich wenigstens die möglichkeit meinen alten gaul noch ein wenig herzubügeln...


----------



## Funthor (6. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja der "blaue Brief" geht rum  .
Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt.    
Der "voraussichtliche" Montagetermin war bei meinem ES7 (18.April) KW16. Jetzt soll ich mich noch bis KW20 gedulden.   VIER WOCHEN ARRGG.
Wenn es sich noch bis Juni verschiebt, komme ich vielleicht auf ein Jahre Wartezeit. Geht doch für ein Bike   


@xysiu33 Ich glaube nicht das die Verschiebung etwas mit ES6 oder ES7 zu 
tun hat. Mein ES7 sollte auch am 18.April montiert werden.

Gruß
Funthor


----------



## wagmacX (6. April 2005)

So, hab mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert, gab aber leider nichts neues  auch keine Info ob jetzt schon Rahmen da sind, oder nicht! Soll dann in zwei Tagen noch mal anrufen, evtl. können sie dann schon was genaueres sagen!?   

Verstehe das alles nicht, hatte der Flieger mit den ersten Rahmen jetzt auch  noch Gegenwind...?????


----------



## sharpe (6. April 2005)

ich habe es zwar nicht ganz so eilig wie einige hier im Forum, mein neues Bike in Empfang zu nehmen (vor allem wenn sie noch älter zum Fahren habe) aber ich bin doch froh, daß mein XC5 pünktlich kommen soll
habe ja noch umbestellt ES6 - XC5

habt ihr gesehen, bei ebay verkauft einer ein 05er Grand Canyon Comp. Lappen, kann ich nicht verstehen, wenn es nicht paßt zurück mit den 30 Tagen oder?

happy trails

sharpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abstrakt (6. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert, gab aber leider nichts neues  auch keine Info ob jetzt schon Rahmen da sind, oder nicht! Soll dann in zwei Tagen noch mal anrufen, evtl. können sie dann schon was genaueres sagen!?
> 
> Verstehe das alles nicht, hatte der Flieger mit den ersten Rahmen jetzt auch  noch Gegenwind...?????



Tja, man sollte denken das zumindest der Ankunftstermin eines Frachtflugzeuges "vorhersehbar" bzw. bekannt sein sollte. Aber dann können - und das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung - noch die Unwägbarkeiten beim Zoll dazu kommen. Wie lange die brauchen um eine eingeführte Ware frei zu geben, kann man leider nie so richtig sagen...

Mir wäre auch wohler wenn ich wüsste das mein Rahmen da ist und nun aufgebaut wird! 

Bekommt man eigentlich noch eine Mail bzw. Benachrichtigung wenn das Bike per Post verschickt wurde? Hier müssten doch die Hardtail-Besitzer etwas wissen... Dann könnte man sich zumindest auf den ungefähren "Klingel-Termin" des Paketboten einstellen.


----------



## Sagnein (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

sehe ich das richtig, dass einige einen Brief erhalten und einige eben nicht, dass die Auskünfte am Telefon widersprüchlich sind? 

Bevor hier (fast) jeder den Koller bekommt, wäre es nicht möglich eine halbwegs klare Aussage von CANYON zu erhalten??? Staabi melde dich doch mal hierzu oder scheint das nicht nötig zu sein?   

Mir reichen die Wechselbäder der Gefühle voll und ganz. Meine Urlaubsplanung sah vor, im Mai mit meinem neuen Bike den Schwarzwald zu erkunden. Ich dachte an das Jahr 2005 und nicht 2006.


----------



## Abstrakt (6. April 2005)

Sagnein schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor hier (fast) jeder den Koller bekommt, wäre es nicht möglich eine halbwegs klare Aussage von CANYON zu erhalten??? Staabi melde dich doch mal hierzu oder scheint das nicht nötig zu sein?



Staabi hat sich hierzu schon gemeldet! Und seine Aussage ist auch eindeutig. Er bzw. Canyon kann hier im Forum nicht die XXX Bestellungen nach Name, Bikemodell und Liefertermin aufschlüsseln. Das ist auch absolut nachzuvollziehen, denke ich.

Wer hier etwas zu Lieferterminen und -verzögerungen schreibt, der kann und sollte das immer nur für sich und seine eigene Bestellung machen. Es sind einfach viel zu viele Faktoren für den eigentlichen Termin verantwortlich! Welches Bike, wann bestellt, welche "Zusatzausstattung" bzw. Änderungswünsche usw. 

Mir scheint, dass auch Canyon sich leicht von der "Terminpanik" hat anstecken lassen. Daher sind an viele (zu viele?!?) Kunden die "blauen Briefe" herausgegangen. Die Möglichkeit mit dem Frachtflieger hat sich sicherlich erst in der letzten Woche ergeben (Anfang der Woche waren die Rahmen ja noch nicht einmal fertig!). Und in den Flieger passen / passten halt wohl nicht alle Rahmen. Daher haben einige Leute etwas Glück, andere müssen ggf. länger warten und bei vielen anderen wird sich der Termin evtl. gar nicht verändern. Aber Canyon kann sicherlich auch jetzt noch nicht absehen, wie viele "Extra-Montagen" sie in den nächsten Wochen schaffen werden. Sie haben sich ja schon - auch das wurde bereits geschrieben - in der Endmontage personell verstärkt. Aber dennoch kann es natürlich zu Verschiebungen kommen. 

MACHT EUCH NICHT ALLE SO PANISCH!


----------



## Compagnon (6. April 2005)

An alle, die überlegen ihre Bestellung bei Canyon zu stornieren: das XC 4 hat in der Bike ein Super abgeräumt. Leute, ein paar Wochen hin oder her ist jetzt schon egal. Klar ist die Motivation zum fahren jetzt am größten, aber die Dinger halten ein paar Jahre, jetzt also auf keinen Fall die Geduld verliern (Cube Bikes sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht, jeder wird aber selbst wissen, warum er ein Canyon geordert hat)


----------



## Freti (6. April 2005)

Ich weiß, warum ich Canyon geordert habe. Aber warum mußte ich das ES 6 ordern?
Ich habe mir eh die XT-Kurbel dazugekauft. Und die Manitou-Gabel des ES 7 verträgt eine größere Scheibe und dann kommt es auch noch früher.
Nee, Nee. Ich Trottel.
Gruß an alle sonstigen s.o.
Freti


----------



## Alkaloid (6. April 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> An alle, die überlegen ihre Bestellung bei Canyon zu stornieren: das XC 4 hat in der Bike ein Super abgeräumt.


...das habe ich schon erwartet, als ich in der letzten Bike die Vorschau auf den 1200 Euro-Fully-Test gesehen habe, alles andere als ein Super für das XC4 hätte mich massiv enttäuscht  
Da Staabi gesagt hat, dass die XC4 ohne Verzögerung kommen, hoffe ich immer noch, dass mein Montagetermin vom 19.4. gehalten wird, zumal ja die ganzen ES6, die ebenfalls in KW16 hätten montiert werden sollen nun ausfallen! Bis dann heisst es halt noch warten und hoffen, dass mein altes Hardtail nicht die Grätsche macht


----------



## Wrangler (6. April 2005)

Ach ja liebe Freunde - um die Situation etwas aufzulockern   , poste ich mal einfach ein Zitat aus einem ähnlichen Thread vom letzten Jahr zur gleichen Zeit (naja, da war's ca. 2 Wochen früher).
Passt ja vielleicht etwas zu den gerade rausgegangenen blauen Briefen (hab ja noch keinen bekommen?!?!) - und zu der nun schon 'typischen' Situation im 'wievielten?' Jahr:

Daryl an Staabi am 26.03.2004:


> @Michael
> 
> Es ist nicht nur diese ständige Verschieberei erst um Wochen, dann um Monate die extrem unprofessionell ist. Ich würde Euch ganz dringend raten denjenigen, der diese Briefe an die Kunden verzapft, einmal auf einen Lehrgang in Sachen Kundenkommunikation zu schicken. Da würde nämlich auch sofort einer meiner Mitarbeiter landen, wenn ich so einen lapidaren, technischen und kurz gehaltenen Brief von ihm/ihr an einen Kunden zwischen die Finger bekäme.
> Mal ehrlich, Ihr versendet Briefe die an Minimalismus nicht mehr zu unterbieten sind, schiebt die Verzögerungen in einem einzigen Satz auf "Fernost", nennt den neuen Liefertermin und dankt für Verständnis.
> ...



Darauf Staabi an Daryl am 26.03.2004:


> @ Daryl: Ich habe mir den Brief heute abend mal angeschaut, bisher kam ich nicht dazu Du hast sicher recht, das diese Ankündigung deutlichen Verbesserungsbedarf hat und sehr unglücklich formuliert ist. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Aber ich gehe auch nach meinen täglichem Kontakt mit unserem Lieferanten in Übersee davon aus, das wir einen solchen Brief dieses Jahr nicht mehr versenden müssen. *Und ich kann auch versichern, das wir hier alles tun, um 2005 pünktlichere Lieferungen garantieren zu können.*



So, jetzt kann man natürlich wieder sagen, dass Canyon nichts dazu kann, dass das alles nicht vorhersagbar und genau zu planen ist...
Aber ist schon komisch, sich diese ganzen Sachen vom letzten Jahr durchzulesen (2003 hab ich erst gar nicht geschaut) - und dieses Jahr WIEDER GENAU DASSELBE zu erleben - oder noch schlimmer!!! 
Vor allem wenn man sich den letzten Satz von Staabi zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auf der Zunge zergehen lässt


----------



## mischuer (6. April 2005)

Auszug aus dem Testbericht auf der Canyon Site:
"Weil mann viel Druck auf den Lenker bringen kann und das der "RTWD" Absenkung der ist das "Nerve XC 4" auch bergauf kaum zu stoppen."  
aber ich darf ja keine Fehler posten.


----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

Als ich mein XC 6 bestellt habe hab ich mir auch einen Beitag in die Favoriten gepackt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1123004&postcount=8

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass bei mir alles klappt. Ich hab heute bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass bei mir bisher keine Verzögerung zu erwarten sein. Ist aber eben kein ES.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (6. April 2005)

Ja, stimmt, der ps-Satz in dem Beitrag trifft die Sache ja auf den Kopf!!!
Aber mit Dampfhammer!


----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber mit Dampfhammer!


  

Obwohl ich bisher (noch) nicht betroffen bin, kann ich mich auch nur wundern wie es zu solchen Problemen kommen kann. 
Achja und die Sache mit der Meeresströmung hab ich noch nie gehört. Ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen. Aber ich hab von Schiffen keine Ahnung


----------



## gabelfox (6. April 2005)

Bisher keinen Brief bekommen (gut, schlecht oder sowieso flüssig?). Auf meine E-Mail vom 4.4.2005 zum Stand der Dinge leider überhaupt keine Reaktion. Sind auch nur 2! (ZWEI!) bestellte Räder im Wert von insgesamt 3800 Euro.

ES6 in XL zum 2.Mai
WXC5 in XS zum 6.April


----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher keinen Brief bekommen (gut, schlecht oder sowieso flüssig?). Auf meine E-Mail vom 4.4.2005 zum Stand der Dinge leider überhaupt keine Reaktion. Sind auch nur 2! (ZWEI!) bestellte Räder im Wert von insgesamt 3800 Euro.
> 
> ES6 in XL zum 2.Mai
> WXC5 in XS zum 6.April


Peanuts eben


----------



## Melocross (6. April 2005)

ich sag jetzt zu dem Thema gar nichts mehr, weil sonst reg` ich mich nur wieder auf!!

Aber was ich noch anbringen wollte ist

@ CANYON

wie siehts aus, könnte man für die Leute besonders für die ES 6 ler, die ja besonders lange warten MÜSSEN, uns mit den Portokosten entgegen kommen oder evtl. ein Canyon Trikot????


----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> @ CANYON
> 
> wie siehts aus, könnte man für die Leute besonders für die ES 6 ler, die ja besonders lange warten MÜSSEN, uns mit den Portokosten entgegen kommen oder evtl. ein Canyon Trikot????


Ich vermute mal ganz einfach: NICHT IN HUNDERT JAHREN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

bei den Emails ist im Moment das Problem, das der "Stammsachbearbeiter" für Mails, Florian Ehrit, diese (und ich glaube auch noch nächste) Woche Urlaub hat. Die Vertretung hängt wohl etwas hinterher, was natürlich ärgerlich ist und wofür ich mich entschuldigen möchte.

Nochmals, Fragen zur Lieferzeit einzelner Modelle bitte mit unserer Hotline (0261 40 400 10) abklären. Ich bin komplett aus dem Tagesgeschäft bei Canyon 'raus, sitze noch nicht mal im Shop-Gebäude sondern in einem Büro in der Innenstadt und kann das hier leider nicht aufdröseln. Das gilt auch für andere Fragen die diese Verzögerung bei den ES Bikes betreffen. Danke für das Verständnis.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Melocross (6. April 2005)

@Staabi

das mit den Portokosten und oder dem Canyontrikot wurde jetzt dezent übersehen????


----------



## Staabi (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

nein, das habe ich dezent in dem Hinweis "Das gilt auch für andere Fragen die diese Verzögerung bei den ES Bikes betreffen." untergebracht 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## schappi (6. April 2005)

@melocross

Sag mal hab ich hier was verpennt?
Da du sagst "die ES6er verzögern sich besonders"
Wie sind denn die Verzögerungen beim ES6 z. Zt. ?
Ich habe Montagetermin 1 Tag nach dir.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. April 2005)

Mein ursprüngl. Montagetermin war der 18.4. -- verschiebt sich jetzt auf 7. - 10. 5.


----------



## Morrison (6. April 2005)

Also - auch, wenn ich mit meinem RC8 bislang von den Lieferproblemen verschont bleibe und mir mit diesem Post wohl nicht nur Freunde machen werde.

Irgendwie ist das aber doch alles für den A****! Ständig wird alles nach hinten gerückt und genauso oft gibt es dann dafür jedes Mal neue Erklärungen. Da fehlen Parts, da sind Leute krank, die Schiffe bekommen keinen Diesel mehr und die Viecher aus "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing haben es nun doch in die Realität geschafft.

Ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und war sowohl von den Bikes als auch von den Mitarbeitern wirklich angetan. Aber die Logistik-Probleme sind echt nicht mehr im normalen Rahmen.

Wenn Canyon sich in der nächsten Saison nicht was einfallen lässt, werden die einen verdammt großen Teil ihrer Fangemeinde verlieren. Und wenn ein solcher Faktor in einem Bike-Test Berücksichtigung finden würde, gäbs in Zukunft weder ein "überragend", noch ein "sehr gut" oder ein "gut".

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Marke an einem solchen Faktor leidet, denn die Bikes sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben!


----------



## Freti (6. April 2005)

Morrison schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Canyon sich in der nächsten Saison nicht was einfallen lässt, werden die einen verdammt großen Teil ihrer Fangemeinde verlieren. Und wenn ein solcher Faktor in einem Bike-Test Berücksichtigung finden würde, gäbs in Zukunft weder ein "überragend", noch ein "sehr gut" oder ein "gut".
> 
> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass die Marke an einem solchen Faktor leidet, denn die Bikes sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben!



Glaub ich nicht.
Hast du schon mal davon gehört oder gelesen, dass bei Tests von RollsRoyce, McLaren FI oder Lamborghini sich über Liefertermine mokiert wurde?
So ist das auch mit Canyon. Die wenigen Glücklichen dürfen sich darüber freuen, irgendwann eins zu bekommen. 
Ich selber wollte im April letzten Jahres ein ES 5 kaufen. Was meinst du, warum ich heute hier im Wartezimmer sitze.  
Aber wenn ich mein ES 6 dann im Sommer bekomme, glaube ich nicht daran, dass ich im übernächsten Jahr schon wieder ca. 4000.- DM für ein Fahrrad ausgeben werde.

Gruß 
Freti


----------



## Zettler (6. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, warum ich Canyon geordert habe. Aber warum mußte ich das ES 6 ordern?
> Ich habe mir eh die XT-Kurbel dazugekauft. Und die Manitou-Gabel des ES 7 verträgt eine größere Scheibe und dann kommt es auch noch früher.
> Nee, Nee. Ich Trottel.
> Gruß an alle sonstigen s.o.
> Freti




Hallo!
Wie kommst du darauf dass du das ES7 früher bekommen würdest.
Habe heute auch so einen Brief belommen.
Montagetermin 28.4.05 auf KW 20


----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub ich nicht.
> Hast du schon mal davon gehört oder gelesen, dass bei Tests von RollsRoyce, McLaren FI oder Lamborghini sich über Liefertermine mokiert wurde?
> So ist das auch mit Canyon. Die wenigen Glücklichen dürfen sich darüber freuen, irgendwann eins zu bekommen.
> Ich selber wollte im April letzten Jahres ein ES 5 kaufen. Was meinst du, warum ich heute hier im Wartezimmer sitze.
> ...


Canyonräder sind aber keine ultrateuren Luxusgüter, also der Vergleich hinkt etwas, oder?


----------



## Freti (6. April 2005)

Zum Luxusgut wird etwas, wenn man da nur schwer drankommt.

Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Luxusgut wird etwas, wenn man da nur schwer drankommt.
> 
> Freti



Zum Luxusgut wird etwas erst dann wenn die Masse es sich nicht einfach leisten kann. Das kommt auch noch dazu. 
Aber ist ja auch wurscht, willst du sagen Canyon ist wie ein Ferrari??   Ich jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Bigattack (6. April 2005)

Vor allem gilt es für Canyon nicht die bestehende Fangemeinde beizubehalten, sondern diese weiter auszubauen!!
Aber so wird das nichts......

Das ist ja nicht das erste Jahr in dem es so abgeht!!


----------



## nismo2002 (6. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Luxusgut wird etwas erst dann wenn die Masse es sich nicht einfach leisten kann. Das kommt auch noch dazu.
> Aber ist ja auch wurscht, willst du sagen Canyon ist wie ein Ferrari??   Ich jedenfalls nicht!


Dann ist Canyon eben wie ein _guter Urlaub_:
Man freut sich schon lange vorher drauf, kann es ewig nicht erwarten und ist dafür, wenn es ENDLICH so weit ist, umso glücklicher!!   
Und Urlaub ist ja auch eine Form von Luxus...find ich jedenfalls... 

_Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt_...In diesem Sinne Leutz...


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (6. April 2005)

Ach regt euch doch nicht auf, mein Fahrrad habe ich doch schon   

Jetzt verstehe ich warum viele sagen: die Hardtails wären besser, die Fahrer haben einfach mehr Zeit zum trainieren.  

Wir sehen uns auf der Piste   


(in 2 Monaten)


----------



## Wrangler (6. April 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @melocross
> 
> Sag mal hab ich hier was verpennt?
> Da du sagst "die ES6er verzögern sich besonders"
> ...



Ich denke mal, melocross meint die Leute von uns hier, die schon relativ früh (also Ende November - Mitte Dezember 2004) ein ES6 bestellt hatten.
Wir haben ja ursprünglich ALLE - und uns dann auch schon darüber gewundert - den 18.04.2005 als Montagetermin bekommen.

Jetzt scheint es ja so, dass gerade diese Gruppe von Leuten (zu denen ich mich ja leider auch zähle) am 'übelsten' dran ist, weil sich ihr früher Montagetermin am weitesten verschiebt. Nämlich mindestens bis dahin, bis die ersten Rahmen per Schiff da sind.
Die wenigen Leute, die ja einen noch früheren Liefertermin hatten wurden ja anscheinend schon (teilweise) durch die Luftpost befriedigt   
Und Leute, die ohnehin schon einen Montagetermin Ende April - Mitte Mai hatten, die verschieben sich dann wohl auch nicht so drastisch, weil die Rahmen dann ja schon da sind und nur noch 'verarbeitet' werden müssen.

Ich denke mal, das meint Melocross mit den 'ES6ern'.
Außerdem wurmt sie bestimmt - und das kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass ihr Freund jetzt (nach einigem Hin & Her) sein ES7 5 Wochen eher bekommt als sie ihr ES6 - und sie hatten beide Räder Anfang Dezember bestellt.

Da bekommt man halt den Eindruck, das ES6 würde unter einem ganz ungünstigen Stern stehen.

Würde mich ja auch nochmal interessieren, ob auch schon ES6 im Flieger mit dabei waren?!?!?


----------



## xysiu33 (6. April 2005)

> Ich selber wollte im April letzten Jahres ein ES 5 kaufen. Was meinst du, warum ich heute hier im Wartezimmer sitze.



.....weil wir Trottel (spreche nur für mich) nicht im November oder Dezember 2003 bestellt haben.....  

....und da ich während der Wartezeit auf mein Lamboghini die Zeit irgendwie totschlagen muß, habe ich mir einfach ein Radl gekauft........na ja, noch nicht...  

.....und außerdem bei einem Augenartzt muß ich trotz Termin auch verdammt lange warten.....deshalb ist es hier bei Canyon nicht so schlimm     vor allem wenn alle nur über das eine sprechen.....

.....ich geh mich wieder hinlegen.....gute Nacht.....bis zum nächsten Brief oder Mail..... 

Jetzt paar tröstliche Worte: könnt Ihr euch noch an November 2004 erinnern als ich euch ( als erster    ) nach der ersten Vorstellung der Bikes hier in Forum über Änderungen an Austattung und Preis informiert habe ?  Jou !!! Da war die Freude groß als wir erfahren haben, daß z. B. das ES-6 um satte 200,- uro günstiger als ursprünglich wurde !
Jetzt müssen wir dafür ein wenig leiden - Pech !   

Trotzdem - stellt euch vor: Ihr kommt zum Bikeladen und der Händer sagt:

*"DU KRIEGST DEIN BIKE ZUM XY-TERMIN: ABER WENN DU 3 BIS 4 WOCHEN LÄNGER WARTEST BEKOMMST DU 200,- OIRO ( 400 DEUTSCHE MARK ) GESCHENKT !!!  *​*WER VON EUCH WÜRDE     N E I N     SAGEN ?*​
Habe ich euch ein wenig vertröstet, Jungs ?  

Bei mir hats ein bissl funktioniert !


----------



## Blazer321 (6. April 2005)

ich habe mit dem gedanken gespielt, mir das canyon enduro zu kaufen.
aber, eine firma, die den kunden ein viertel jahr wartezeit zumuten kann,
ist entweder unfähig oder hat dumme kunden. gute bikes hin oder her.

es gibt genug andere, die genauso gut sind.

Bergwerk pleite, Votec war pleite, und einer firma wie canyon, die unfähig ist
ihre kunden zu bedienen rennen sie die bude ein. 
geiz ist geil, wa?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. April 2005)

Blazer321 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mit dem gedanken gespielt, mir das canyon enduro zu kaufen.
> aber, eine firma, die den kunden ein viertel jahr wartezeit zumuten kann,
> ist entweder unfähig oder hat dumme kunden. gute bikes hin oder her.
> 
> ...



Die Wartezeit ist halt der Haken an den exzellenten Preisen....
...wenn du mehr Geld hast, kannst du's ja zu Specialized, Scott, etc tragen...


----------



## xysiu33 (6. April 2005)

> geiz ist geil, wa?!



Das schreiben die, die auf ein Storno von einem ES warten, da sie sonst keins mehr bekommen.....  

Meins kriegst du nicht !   

!!!!!!! GEIZ IST SUPER GEIL !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (6. April 2005)

@ChrHurek

 Um Gottes Willen.
Wie du lesen kannst, habe ich Canyon nicht mit so einem Prollauto wie Ferrari verglichen. Ich bin bewußt eine Stufe höher gegangen.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wolfskin (6. April 2005)

@wrangler

Glaube kaum das ES6 im Flieger waren, sonnst hätten sicher nicht alle die 19. Kalenderwoche als neuen Montagetermin bekommen. Ich behaupte einfach mal dass ich mit Anfang Nov. Wirklich mit unter den ersten Bestellern war, aber nun habe ich ebenfalls den neuen Termin bekommen. Somit ist auch meine letzte Hoffnung auf eine schnellere Lieferung gestorben die ich ja vor drei Tagen noch hatte und ich habe jetzt doch keine Antwort auf dir Frage was es nun gebracht hat schon im November zu bestellen  außer das man jetzt die längste Wartezeit von allen hat.

Ach ja und weil du nach Briefen fragst, ich habe auch noch keinen, obwohl einer seid letzten Do unterwegs sein soll

Ach das ist auch alles ein Mist, wenn ich wenigstens ein altes Bike hätte .

Grüße an alle Wartenden.


----------



## ChrHurek (6. April 2005)

Blazer321 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mit dem gedanken gespielt, mir das canyon enduro zu kaufen.
> aber, eine firma, die den kunden ein viertel jahr wartezeit zumuten kann,
> ist entweder unfähig oder hat dumme kunden. gute bikes hin oder her.
> 
> ...


Cube hat das gleiche Problem!


----------



## MB_Bazillus (6. April 2005)

Mal `ne Frage an die, die den ganzen Trubel im letzten Jahr schon beobachten konnten: Verscheuert Canyon die übriggebliebenen Bikes im Herbst günstiger?
Quasi Auslaufware?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. April 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> Mal `ne Frage an die, die den ganzen Trubel im letzten Jahr schon beobachten konnten: Verscheuert Canyon die übriggebliebenen Bikes im Herbst günstiger?
> Quasi Auslaufware?



Ja, das heißt dann "Canyon Sparbuch". Gab's letztes Jahr ungefähr im November, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Das Problem ist halt, dass dann schon die neuen Modelle locken... 
(außerdem ist's unsicher, ob dann ein Modell übrig ist, das dir gefällt UND die richtige Größe hat...)


----------



## Melocross (7. April 2005)

Mein neuer Termin ist evtl. KW19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigattack (7. April 2005)

Habe soeben eine E-Mail erhalten:

_vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Es ist ein Brief an Sie unterwegs, in welchem wir Sie über eine Verzögerung
der Auslieferung unterrichten. Leider werden wir erst in Kalenderwoche 19
beginnen können, die ES-6-Modelle auszuliefern. Wegen der Verzögerung bitten
wir um Entschuldigung._


----------



## Knuffi (7. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Cube hat das gleiche Problem!



Nciht ganz richtig, also mein Cube Händler bekommt nächste Woche seine Bikes und ich kann mein "Wunschmodell" probe fahren...

Ich möchte seid letztem Jahr ein Canyon haben, als dann die neuen Bikes im Dezember vorgestellt wurden war ich hin und weg vom ES6 und ich hätte es immer noch sehr, sehr gerne...

Aber es kotzt mich sowas von an, wie Canyon mit seinen Kunden umgeht das die ja quasi darum betteln sich anderweitig umzuschauen. Keiner weiss einen genauen Liefertemin, ich z.B. bin bis heute nicht informiert worden das mein ES6 nicht wie vorgesehen am 18.4 geliefert bzw. montiert wird. Sowas gibt es wirklich nur bei Canyon. 

Sobald ich das Cube AMS probe gefahren habe und es mir gut gefällt bestelle ich das Canyon ab, hoffe das das möglich ist, wenn nicht gebe ich den Vertrag hier im Forum ab.

Evlt. wird dann in einigen Jahren mein nächstes Bike ein Canyon denn die   zu den schönen Bikes ist ungebrochen, aber die Firmenpolitik kannst Du in die Tonne treten   

Der Preis bei meinem Dealer ist der gleiche wie bei Canyon und ich habe den Service das alles auf mich vor Ort eingestellt wird, was hat Canyon dagegen zu halten, die gute Lieferzeit      

Schade, schade, aber es deutet alles auf ein Cube AMS hin...


----------



## MB_Bazillus (7. April 2005)

Dass die Bikes erst nach ewigen Verzögerungen geliefert werden ist ja nur ein Detail. Stellen wir uns mal vor, die erste fehlerhafte Serie der Fox Dämpfer wurde unter dem Druck der Zeit verbaut und die Bikes müssen in größeren Mengen eingeschickt werden... 
Ich überleg mir jedenfalls, mir im Herbst - sofern verfügbar und günstig - ein Canyon zuzulegen. Zusätzlich zu meinem demnächst gelieferten Cube AMS Pro.


----------



## wime (7. April 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich zu meinem demnächst gelieferten Cube AMS Pro.



Hi Cube Fans
Gebt dann mal Bericht wenn ihr die Dinger habt. Ich würde mir keine grossen Hoffnungen machen. Denn auf dem Cube Forum wird gleiches wie hier bei uns geschrieben:

_Hi jungs

Sorry das es so lang gedauert bis sich Cube zur Thematik meldet, aber ich habs vorher nicht geschafft.Wir haben , wie vielleicht auch einige andere Hersteller Probleme mit der Lieferfähigkeit. Leider sind wir an andere Hersteller gebunden, die uns Produkte liefern sollten, diese haben teilweise ihre Lieferfristen gegenüber uns nicht eingehalten. Die Gründe hierfür sind mir leider nicht bekannt. Was ich aber weiss, ist das teilweise nur ein Teil fehlt für das komplette Rad, und mit Sicherheit würden Wir ( Cube), die Räder auch lieber verkaufen, als unsere Kunden zu vertrösten.
Also wir sind bedacht die Räder so schnell auszuliefern wie möglich, aber auch wir haben Probleme mit unseren Lieferanten ( Teilweise sind unsere Vorlaufzeiten für die Produktion eines Rades mehr als sechs Monate)
Ich weiss das alles kann nur ein kleiner Trost sein.
Aber ihr sollt wissen wir tun unser Möglichstes für Euch!

mfg

[email protected]_   

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich auf jedenfalls warte weiter bis ans Ende.  

Willy


----------



## ow1 (7. April 2005)

Wenn ihr euer Canyon mal unterm Hintern habt, dann wollt ihr nie mehr was anderes   Darum verliert nicht die Nerven. Das Warten wird sich lohnen.

Einmal Canyon immer Canyon 

Grüsse an alle Wartenden


----------



## wime (7. April 2005)

@ow1

Bin auch deiner Meinung.
Meine Nerven sind Stahlhart . Und die Vorfreude ist immer noch da.
Fast wie vor Weihnachten. Es dauert ja auch nicht mehr so lange wenn man bedenkt dass wir vor ca. 5 Monaten bestellt haben.


----------



## Sagnein (7. April 2005)

@ Knuffi
Es geht mir genauso, bis jetzt keine Mitteilung von CANYON, mein voraus. Montagetermin ist der 19.04.05! 

Als ich in Canyoncity war (Nov.), wurde mir damals gesagt:  Wenn alles klappt (*schließlich haben wir aus der Misere von diesem Frühjahr gelernt!2004*) bekommen Sie Ihr Bike spätestens Mitte bis Ende März 2005!
Diese Aussage war, neben den bekannten Attributen, ein Kaufentscheid. 

Werde, wenn ich Post bekomme, umgehend meine mir aus dem letzten Jahr bekannten Händler abklappern und mich nach einem Bike umsehen. Derjenige, der am schnellsten liefert, bekommt dann mein Geld!
......... auch wenn es kein Canyon ist


----------



## wagmacX (7. April 2005)

@ow1 
@wime

Richtig 

Wenn das Baby erstmal da ist, ist der ganze Krampf vergessen! Ich bin mir auch sicher das sich das Warten lohnt und da ich letztes Jahr schon meine Erfahrungen mit Canyons Lieferverzögerung machen durfte, konnte ich mich dieses Jahr darauf einstellen - macht zwar trotzdem kein Spass, aber es härtet ab  

Haltet durch......


----------



## Strider (7. April 2005)

Auf der homepage ist mitlerweile zu sehen welche bikes "fast" ausverkauft sind. XC 9+8 ES 9+6 RC 7+8


----------



## dacrazy1 (7. April 2005)

Hi Zusammen

Ups, hab heute auch Briefe bekommen....4 Bikes bestellt am 8.12 (2 x XC 7; 2 x XC9), wurden verschoben vom 18.4 auf KW 17...d.h. 1 Woche später! Geht voll in Ordnung. 
@ canyon: 
Ist ja nicht so tragisch nur eine Woche Verspätung, aber fürs nächste Jahr würde ich euch empfehlen bei den ersten Bestellbestätigungen eine grobe Lieferangabe zu machen (z.B geplante Auslieferung KW18-19) und erst beim Eintreffen der gesamten Lieferantensendungen, einen verbindlichen Termin, wie den 18.4.05, zu kommunizieren. Der Aufwand wär derselbe.

greetz dacrazy1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## candit (7. April 2005)

Hi,
Ich will mich nun auch mal in die Warteschlange einreihen:
RC7 Ursprünglicher Termin 28.4. neuer Termin ab KW19.
Ich denke die Verzögerung betrifft nicht nur die ES modelle sondern alle fullies.
Grüße
  Christian


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. April 2005)

also nochmal zum mitschreiben: mein rc8 kommt "mit ziemlicher sicherheit"[sic!] fast einen monat früher als angekündigt!


----------



## nackfish (7. April 2005)

Ich erfreue mich auch immer wieder an den CANYON FAQ, man beachte in "Ausnahmefällen" ...

"Frage

Kann ich ein Canyon-Rad sofort im Laden mitnehmen?

Antwort

Alle Canyon-Bikes werden erst auf Bestellung in unserer Neuradmontage aufgebaut, eingestellt und probegefahren.

Die Wartezeit von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung beträgt im Normalfall 14 Tage. In* Ausnahmefällen*, wenn z.B. Zubehörteile nicht verfügbar sind, kann die Wartezeit auch darüber liegen."

Mein Liefertermin wurde erst 4 Wochen nach vorne verschoben und jetzt wieder 3 Wochen nach hinten. Da fühle ich mich veräppelt.


----------



## Freti (7. April 2005)

Ich habe mich am Anfang gefragt, wie die alle Räder am 18.4 montieren wollten. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie die alle Räder in der 19.KW montieren wollen. Führen die den 72 Stunden Tag ein? Selbst wenn die einige Studenten zur Montage eingesetzt haben. Die brauchen doch Platz. Wird dann der Parkplatz mitbenutzt? Hoffentlich regnet es nicht zu dolle.

Freti


----------



## nackfish (7. April 2005)

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass nicht die Montage sondern die "Probefahrt" so lange dauert ...


----------



## mischuer (7. April 2005)

Neue Info:

Kumpels XC3. (ist auch im Flieger) Soll: 24.03, Ist: vorauss. KW 16.
aber der soll ruhig ne Weile warten


----------



## gabelfox (7. April 2005)

So, heute ist der Brief auch bei mir angekommen. Verschoben auf 19.KW......leider keine Angabe WELCHES der 2 bestellten Räder gemeint ist    Es ist nur die Rede von EINEM Rad. Welches bitte?

HALLO CANYON! WAS SOLL DAS DENN FÜR EINE INFO SEIN?   
Meine Mail vom 4.April wurde bisher auch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Staabi (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

@ gabelfox: Sorry, mail mir doch bitte mal Deine Kundennummer, ich leite das an die Kollegen aus dem Verkauf weiter. Leider sind die Möglichkeiten für solche Verzugsschreiben in der Software etwas eingeschränkt, weshalb leider weder die Modellbezeichnung noch die Auftragsnummer auf der Benachrichtigung stehen. Hätten wir gerne ergänzt, es ist aber mit unserer Software nicht machbar... Sorry.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## zickzack (7. April 2005)

Schade, schade auch mein ES6 KW:19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (7. April 2005)

Die Auftragsnummer steht doch auf dem schreiben.


----------



## gabelfox (7. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @ gabelfox: Sorry, mail mir doch bitte mal Deine Kundennummer, ich leite das an die Kollegen aus dem Verkauf weiter. Leider sind die Möglichkeiten für solche Verzugsschreiben in der Software etwas eingeschränkt, weshalb leider weder die Modellbezeichnung noch die Auftragsnummer auf der Benachrichtigung stehen. Hätten wir gerne ergänzt, es ist aber mit unserer Software nicht machbar... Sorry.
> 
> ...



Danke Michael, für die schnelle Klärung. 19KW bezog sich auf das ES6. Die  WXC5 Monatge verzögert sich leider wohl auch um 1-2 Wochen. Schade die ganze Situation hier.


----------



## Wrangler (7. April 2005)

Tja liebe Freunde,
wie schon vermutet hab ich heute endlich? auch so einen schxxß Brief für mein ES6 erhalten     

Möchte ja auch nochmal zu bedenken geben, dass da ganz vorsichtig formuliert wird, dass der Montagetermin auf den unten angegebenen Termin (19. KW - Anlieferung der ausstehenden Ware) basiert!

Also nichts von wg. Montagetermin: 19. KW!!!

Da hoffen sie erstmal, dass die Rahmen da sind.

Hatte mir schon den 9. Mai im Kalender angestrichen - das werde ich wohl mal schnell ändern.
Denn ich rechne jetzt realistisch mit einem Montage-/Liefertermin 20./21. KW!!!


----------



## gabelfox (7. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ich rechne jetzt realistisch mit einem Montage-/Liefertermin 20./21. KW!!!



Sollte das der Fall sein, werde ich in jedem Fall stornieren. Irgendwann is ja mal Schicht. Aber mal sehen.........


----------



## Hörmi (7. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da so eine Theorie:
Nachdem nun etliche Bikes wg. diverser Lieferprobleme später montiert werden, die Rahmen des XC8 heute angekommen sind und die restlichen Teile nächste Wochen erwartet werden.....könnte es da sein das die XC8  Bikes früher montiert werden? ....nur so eine Theorie, aber die wäre für mich - als zukünftiger XC8-Radler - doch genial   

Die Canyon-Monteure hätten nach Verschiebung anderer Bikes auf jeden Fall Zeit für mein XC8  

Gruß


----------



## ChrHurek (7. April 2005)

Hörmi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Canyon-Monteure hätten nach Verschiebung anderer Bikes auf jeden Fall Zeit für mein XC8
> 
> Gruß


oder für mein XC6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB_Bazillus (7. April 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cube Fans
> Gebt dann mal Bericht wenn ihr die Dinger habt. Ich würde mir keine grossen Hoffnungen machen. Denn auf dem Cube Forum wird gleiches wie hier bei uns geschrieben:
> 
> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich auf jedenfalls warte weiter bis ans Ende.


... deshalb habe ich mein Canyon auch noch nicht storniert   
Aber: bei Cube ist ein Händler mit im Spiel - und der hat in weiser Voraussicht schon etliche AMS Pro in verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten bestellt. Die trudeln bei denen nach und nach ein. Eines der guten Stücke der nächsten Lieferung habe ich mir gesichert. 
Anders sieht das natürlich aus, wenn man heute bei einem Händler ein Cube ordert und der die Order dann an Cube weiterleitet. Das dauert dann...

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## fiesermöpp (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

was mich an meinem Brief mal interessieren würde: Genannt ist die KW 19 , dabei *ist mein ursprünglicher Liefertermin am 09.05. also in KW 19 !! * Hallo ???

Gruss
filialmann


----------



## Wrangler (7. April 2005)

Hab mir nochmal den Brief zur Hand genommen - und muss gleich Dampf ablassen    

Mittlerweile werden ja wohl alle Betroffenen einen Brief bekommen haben und können selbst nachlesen - aber ich muss mich hier trotzdem über die 'etwas zu vorsichtige' Formulierung auslassen:

"...blah...leider verspätet sich die Auslieferung Ihres Canyon-Rades aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen bei unseren Vorlieferanten."
_(das wußten wir ja nun schon)_

"Ihr neuer Montagetermin basiert auf dem weiter unten angegebenen Termin.
Dieser Termin ist die Kalenderwoche, *in der wir die noch ausstehende Ware bei uns zur Anlieferung erwarten*"
_(aha - sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt, also NIX Montagetermin! Ist denn da auch schon Meeresströmung, Zollwartezeit etc großzügig mit einkalkuliert ?!?!)_

"Nach dem Eintreffen der Ware wird Ihr Rad *priorisiert *montiert, um weitere Verzögerungen zu vermeiden."
_(da dieser Satz ja bei JEDEM stehen dürfte, hat er somit überhaupt keine Bedeutung oder gar Auswirkung)_

"Wir bedauern....blah...blah"
_(unwichtig!)_

"*Lieferung ausstehender Ware in KW 19.*"


So, das heißt doch für mich: die hoffen, dass die Rahmen (wenn das jetzt die einzigen fehlenden Teile sind?!?!) in der 19. KW eintreffen - was ja nicht heißt, dass sie gleich Montag da sind - GANZ BESTIMMT nicht.
Und dann werden nach und nach die Bikes, nach welchem Schema auch immer, zusammengeschraubt - wie wir ja schon wissen: "jedes einzelne Bike *priorisiert*!!!"... (lächerlicher Hinweis eigentlich)

Dann gehe ich doch mal mit dem mir angeborenen Pessimismus davon aus, dass meines garantiert NICHT bei den ersten mit dabei ist, wenn dann am Freitag der 19. KW bestenfalls die ersten Rahmen eintreffen und montiert werden. (werden die denn auch gleich noch an dem selben Tag verarbeitet - oder ist da schon um 12 Uhr Feierabend - oder wird gar am Wochenende garbeitet oder Überstunden gemacht?!?!)

Und wie wir hier schon im Forum erfahren haben - dass ja wohl tatsächlich alle fehlenden Bikes so ab der 19./20. KW erwartet/montiert oder was auch immer werden sollen...

Wie soll das alles *priorisiert *geschafft werden?
WANN IST MEIN ES6 DRAN - und wann wird es verschickt!?!?!

AUf JEDEN FALL NICHT in der 19. KW - Jede Wette (leider)!!!

So - das musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Wrangler (7. April 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> was mich an meinem Brief mal interessieren würde: Genannt ist die KW 19 , dabei *ist mein ursprünglicher Liefertermin am 09.05. also in KW 19 !! * Hallo ???
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, mein vorhergehender Eintrag beantwortet die Frage, oder?!?!

Ursprünglich sollte dein Montagetermin (ich denke mal, den meinst du!??!) am 09.05. sein - von einem neuen Montagetermin in der 19. KW steht in dem Brief aber nichts, oder?


----------



## fiesermöpp (7. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, mein vorhergehender Eintrag beantwortet die Frage, oder?!?!
> 
> Ursprünglich sollte dein Montagetermin (ich denke mal, den meinst du!??!) am 09.05. sein - von einem neuen Montagetermin in der 19. KW steht in dem Brief aber nichts, oder?



Hi,

nö natürlich nicht. Der Brief den wir hier alle erhalten haben ist ´n stinknormales Formschreiben. Einmal erstellt, 1000mal(oder noch öfter  ?) gedruckt und ab dafür. Na ja , hab zum Glück noch mein Hardtail...

Gruss
filialmann


----------



## Melocross (7. April 2005)

... so jetzt setzt ich mich auch mal wieder in die Runde dazu.

Mein Brief ist heute auch gekommen und wie bei allen KW 19!

Hab mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht wie Wrangler und bin zu dem gleichen Entschluss gekommen.

Das wird wohl einer der stressigsten Wochen (KW19/20) für Canyon! Ich hoffe doch das Canyon an eine Urlaubssperre für ihre Mitarbeiter gedacht hat   

Also ich glaub das wir noch bissl länger warten dürfen/müssen/können


----------



## Knuffi (7. April 2005)

Habe den Brief wie alle anderen auch bekommen KW19. Die liefern die Bikes nie vor KW 20 oder 21 aus, wie soll das auch bitte bei der Menge möglich sein...    

Ich denke das das Cube bei mir das Rennen macht, sollte es wirklich nächste Woche bei meinem Händler stehen


----------



## Melocross (7. April 2005)

@ Knuffi

find ich richtig schade wenn Du zu Cube wechselst, aber kanns sehr gut verstehen  
Hoffentlich bist Du dann aber trotzdem beim München Canyon Treffen dabei  - darfst auch mit Deinem Cube kommen


----------



## Strider (7. April 2005)

Wegen der menge der zu montierenden bikes würde ich das gar nicht so eng sehen. Man kan ne ganze menge bikes an einem 8 Stunden Tag montieren, und die Leute die hier im Forum unterwegs sind haben ja alle früh bestellt.
Die bikes im Flieger sind doch bestimmt teilweise auch fürs Gardaseefestival bestimmt? Wär ein bisschen peinlich da als aussteller ohne testbikes anzurücken * g*
Na ja ich bin gespannt ob morgen die versandmail von meinem Cubehändler kommt.... 
Ach ja mal wieder fette    an Melocross der thread hier ist der mit abstand erfolgreichste (und aufregenste) im Canyonforum


----------



## Sagnein (7. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nun auch den tollen Brief bekommen! Bin erstaunt über die Aussage, wann die ausstehenden Lieferungen (KW 19) erwartet werden.   

Sorry CANYON, ich möchte den Montage bzw. Liefertermin meines Rades wissen! Der Hinweis auf KW 19 ist Augenwischerei, sagt mal etwas, das für unsereins Hieb und Stichfest ist! 

Ich würde ja gerne mit einem Canyonrad fahren, wenn ich es nur könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (7. April 2005)

Ja ich werde da leider auch wieder an den von mir zitierten unglücklich formulierten Benachrichtigungsbrief vom letzten Jahr erinnert (s.o.).

Auch dieses Jahr lässt nicht so sehr die Formulierung, wohl aber die *Formatierung *arg zu wünschen übrig!

Denn was springt dem Leser als erstes - *fett gedruckt* - sofort ins Auge?

*Lieferung ausstehender Ware in KW 19.*

So, jetzt möchte ich  mal gerne wissen, wer da nicht bei der 'ausstehenden Ware' sofort an sein Bike gedacht hat?!?!
Und erst nach mehrmaligem genauen Lesen des oberen Textes - und auf der Zunge-zergehen-lassen hat man dann verstanden, dass die besagte Ware gar nicht bei uns aussteht und in der 19. KW geliefert wird, sondern bei Canyon!!!!

Aber der Brief sollte UNS doch mitteilen, dass die von UNS erwartete Ware noch aussteht - und wir  möchten doch gerne wissen, wann die ausstehende Ware an UNS geliefert wird. 
Das möchte man dann sofort natürlich, auf den ersten Blick sozusagen, in diesen Satz deuten.

Ich vermag leider nicht zu sagen, ob das gar die Absicht von Canyon war!?!
Oder ob da einfach (mal wieder) eine ungeschickte Formulierung/Formatierung rausgerutscht ist ?!?!
Aber dann doch so etwas bitte NICHT in so einem, für manch einen von uns, wichtigen Brief!!!!


----------



## Melocross (7. April 2005)

@Strider

Danke  !
Das Wartezimmer findet auch bei vielen Nicht-Canyonfahrern Anklang, hab ich gestern erfahren  

Aber das ganze Lieferterminproblem ist irgendwie langsam urkomisch


----------



## wime (7. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich freue mich schon auch noch auf mein ES6 ( werde jetzt dabei bleiben )



Hi Knuffi
Habe michmal ein wenig im Wartezimmer umgesehen.
Sieh mal was ich gefunden habe


----------



## wime (7. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also ein Seefrachtcontainer Taiwan-Koblenz, Haus-Haus, dauert etwa 30 Tage. Mit Luftfracht 3 Tage. Wenn die Montagetermine Mitte April anstehen sind die Rahmen also Mitte März komplett fertig (die ES wohlgemerkt). Hoffe doch dann lässt Canyon sich alle Rahmengrössen vorab per Luftfracht zukommen, damit die unentschlossenen unter uns noch eine probefahrt absolvieren können


 
Habe noch das gefunden. Wir haben Propeten unter uns


----------



## Melocross (7. April 2005)

ja ja schön war die Zeit, wo wir noch von evtl. vorgezogenen oder pünktlichen Lieferterminen zu träumen gewagt haben


----------



## Wrangler (7. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir arbeiten daran. Tatsache ist, das die ES-Bikes bei unserem Produzenten später als geplant gebaut wurden. Das muss aber nicht notwendigerweise heißen, das alle Kunden mit Termin April ihre Bikes zu spät bekommen. Wir prüfen gerade unsere Montagepläne und klären schnellere Lieferungen ab. Kunden, deren Termine deutlich verschoben werden bekommen eine schriftliche Info. [Edit]: Es ist möglich, das sich bei einigen Kunden der Termin nach hinten schiebt, andere werden Ihr Bike zeitnah am ersten Termin oder aber sogar etwas früher erhalten. Das ist aber von verschiedenen Faktoren wie Bestellzeitpunkt, Modell und Rahmengröße abhängig. Bitte habt daher Verständnis, wenn ich das hier im Forum nicht einzeln aufdröseln kann. Betroffene Kunden werden von uns angeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Hatte das gerade nochmal gefunden - und möchte an dieser Stelle fragen:
Wie wenige haben denn tatsächlich KEINEN Brief bekommen?!?! 
Das klingt ja echt noch so, als ob das eher die Ausnahme sein sollte, wenn man einen Brief bekommt - jetzt ist es wohl eher doch andersrum, oder?


----------



## Wrangler (7. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ursprüngl. Montagetermin war der 18.4. -- verschiebt sich jetzt auf 7. - 10. 5.



Und siehe da - noch was SEHR Interessantes gefunden!!!!

Wer hat dir denn bitte schön so einen genauen Montagetermin mitgeteilt?
Hast du auch einen Brief bekommen?


----------



## TAILor (7. April 2005)

bei mir, gleiches spiel, gleicher brief.
anfang dez bestellt, urspr. termin 20.04.  jetzt KW 19
naja, kein kommentar....


----------



## Sagnein (7. April 2005)

Als das Wartezimmer von Melocross (Danke  ) eingerichtet wurde, dachten wir (ich auch nicht, war ja alles okay) wohl kaum an die Länge der Wartezeit. Nun wird es zum interessantesten thread im Canyonbereich.

Meine Frage ist nun: Wie kann es weiter gehen, Canyon scheint ja nichts dazu gelernt zuhaben? Eine ernsthafte Diskussion ist da wohl kaum mehr möglich." Mir fällt hierzu der Begriff "Abhängigkeit" ein.

Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen in der KW 19 in Canyoncity? Mit persönlicher Übergabe des Bikes (bei mir: ES 6)? Entschuldigung ich vergaß, natürlich mit kostenloser Verpflegung bis die Bikes wirklich fertig sind.  

Sorry, bei mir kommt schon wieder der Galgenhumor durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (7. April 2005)

Nachdem ich mich vor 2 Wochen über den etwaigen Montagetermin für das Yellowstone informiert habe (ca 3Wochen), habe ich letztes WE direkt mal bestellt. Hab bisher noch nichts aus Koblenz gehört, hoffe aber einfach mal, dass es ungefähr beim alten Termin bleibt


----------



## Wolfskin (7. April 2005)

Ein belangloser Beitrag zu einem Thema was man nicht ändern kann  ich wollte euch nur mitteilen dass ich heute auch den Brief bekommen habe. Nun ist es also schriftlich, irgendwelche Teile treffen voraussichtlich in der 19. Kl. Woche bei Canyon ein. Nun ich muss sagen dass mein Wohlbefinden nach diesem Brief genau so schwammig ist wie der Inhalt des selbigen.
Ohh verdammt, da ich in solchen Situationen auch eher ein Schwarzmahler bin wie der Wrangler glaube ich nie und nimmer an die 19. Woche  
Verdammt ich glaube Canyon eignet sich nicht als Einstiegsfirma fürs biken  mir vergeht die Lust so langsam


----------



## Zettler (8. April 2005)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige dessen Teile erst in KW 20 bei Canyon eintreffen???


----------



## supasini (8. April 2005)

hi leute,
leicht amüsiert lese ich eure postings zum thema canyon-warten: ich fahre seit drei jahren ein canyon   
trotzdem könnt ihr euch froien: je länger ihr wartete, desto später geht euer canyon kaputt   
bei mir ist nach 1600 km der erste rahmen gebrochen (fx5000 von 2001), nach weiteren 4600 km er zweite (nerve xc 5 von 2002), z.Zt. fahre ich einen Nerve XC Rahmen von 2003 in der 2004er ES-Lackierung (ein Relamationsabwicklungsspezialrahmen).
Ich will euch ja nicht mit Einzelheiten langweilen und für viele Defekte kann Canyon nix (Zulieferer), aber nach insgesamt 8000 km (nur CC, keine Rennen, drei Alpencross, sonst Eifel) sind bei mir noch Original:
- Schalthebel
- Schaltwerk (mal abgesehen von den Schaltröllchen...)
- Bremshebel
- Bremsleitung hinten
- Bremssattel hinten
ALLES andere ist überwiegend wegen Defekten ausgetauscht!!! Das meist auf Garantie (wegen dem defekten Freilauf wollte ich letzte Woche nicht mehr bei Canyon anrufen, die Sperrklinken waren gebrochen, zeitgleich hatte sich ein Pedallager verabschiedet, so dass ich nach 3 Jahren ein fast runderneuertes Rad fahre   )
nixdestotrotz: viel Spass mit euren canyons - wenn sie denn da sind!
sini


----------



## Buhmuckel (8. April 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will euch ja nicht mit Einzelheiten langweilen und für viele Defekte kann Canyon nix (Zulieferer), aber nach insgesamt 8000 km (nur CC, keine Rennen, drei Alpencross, sonst Eifel) sind bei mir noch Original:
> - Schalthebel
> - Schaltwerk (mal abgesehen von den Schaltröllchen...)
> - Bremshebel
> ...



Sach mal, Du hast doch inzwischen bei allen Bikeshops Lokalverbot, dass Du schon auf Canyon zurückgreifen musst, oder?


----------



## ustor (8. April 2005)

ähm wenn das alles kaputt ging - wie lang hat man denn jetzt auf ein 2005 neurad garantie ? 2 jahre?


mfg ustor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. April 2005)

die Garantieabwicklungen liefen bei Canyon wirklich gut, das lässt sich positiv anmerken. Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, fahre "ganz normal" - halt gerne schnell rnter und ausschließlich Gelände (auf der Straße hab ich ja ein schnelleres Rad...)
genaueres könnt ihr auf meiner HP erfahren: http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Technik/technik.html
klickt euch einfach durch die "TransAlp-Räder" durch...


----------



## Knuffi (8. April 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Knuffi
> Habe michmal ein wenig im Wartezimmer umgesehen.
> Sieh mal was ich gefunden habe



Da wusste ich ja auch noch nichts davon das ich mein Bike erst mitte Mai bekomme   

Noch fahre ich kein anderes, aber die Warscheinlichkeit bei Canyon zu bleiben wird immer geringer...


----------



## 601 (8. April 2005)

Hallo Melocross! Nachdem Du mich beim letzten DIMB-Treffen auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht hast, wurde ich jetzt ja doch mal neugierig. Ist ja richtig gemütlich in Deinem Wartezimmer!   

Würde mir am liebsten auch noch schnell ein Canyon bestellen um auch ein wenig mitreden zu können.

Bin jetzt ja mal gespannt was in der 19. KW passiert. Die Ware ist da, und die Räder werden rund um die Uhr zusammengetackert. Ich hoffe für alle, dass die nach ein paar Tagen durcharbeiten überhaupt noch den Unterschied zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad erkennen!     Wer mit Zeitdruck arbeitet macht nun mal auch mehr Fehler...

Mit besten Grüssen!


----------



## Knuffi (8. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @ Knuffi
> 
> find ich richtig schade wenn Du zu Cube wechselst, aber kanns sehr gut verstehen
> Hoffentlich bist Du dann aber trotzdem beim München Canyon Treffen dabei  - darfst auch mit Deinem Cube kommen



@Melocross

Finde es auch schade das ich quasi dazu gezwungen werde, aber KW20/21, wenn man mal realistisch bleibt, ist mir einfach zu spät. Vom 14.-16. Mai ist bereits Saison Opening in Leogang und da wäre ich gerne dabei, mit meinem neuen Bike   

Wäre natürlich trotzdem am 22.05 gerne dabei wenn ihr mich noch lasst   

Meine Freundin fährt seid ein paar Tagen ein Corratec und ich dann evtl. ein Cube, aber wir stellen uns der breiten Masse der Canyon Biker, wenn bis dahin überhaupt jemand sein Bike hat   

Kann natürlich auch passieren das Cube ebenso nicht liefern kann, aber lt. Händler sind die Teile spätestens übernächste Woche im Laden, ich lasse mich überraschen...


----------



## ts37 (8. April 2005)

Hallo Leidensgenossen!

Weiß jemand ob die Räder mit einem Kettenstrbenschutz ausgeliefert werden.(falls sie ausgeliefert werden)
Finde den Canyon Neoprenschutz nämlich sehr schön.
Hab mir ein RC7 und meiner Freundin ein WCX5 bestellt, und siehe da, diese Woche kam ein Brief ins Haus geflattert; naja den Inhalt kennt ihr ja schon!
Ich dachte es seien nur die ES-Serie betroffen.  

Grüße an alle Canyon Biker, oder bald Biker


----------



## markuztirol (8. April 2005)

hmmm also ich hab zuerst einen brief mit schlechten nachrichten bekommen und gleich drauf iene mail mit guten nachrichten, ... dass mien rad bei ihnen in der KW 14/15 angelieftert und zusammengebaut wird.

es7

tja.. aber vor ich es nicht sehe glaub ich es nciht so recht... mal warten hehe .. warten .. ich hätte mir nieeee gedacht dass ich mal so lange auf ein bike warte .. oder auf irgendwas warte hmm *ggg* und so an .. das große warten geht weiter


----------



## Schreiner2 (8. April 2005)

@markuztirol

Wann hast du das Bike denn bestellt?


----------



## markuztirol (8. April 2005)

hmm das weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau ausßwendig.. da müsste ich zuhause nachsehn, aber es war irgendwann in dezember gegend.

mir kommt vor, dass die rahmengröße auch sehr entscheidend geworden ist.. ein kollege von mir hat sien bike voererst mal auf KW 22 verschoben bekommen.

aber ich denk ma so.. mal warten bis der erstet meldet dass er sien bike hat *ggg* und auf den post boten warten *ggg*


----------



## supasini (8. April 2005)

ts37 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob die Räder mit einem Kettenstrbenschutz ausgeliefert werden.(falls sie ausgeliefert werden)
> Finde den Canyon Neoprenschutz nämlich sehr schön.



M.W. ist der Kettenstrebenschutz dabei - bei der letzten Rekla wurde mein Speedstuff durch einen Canyon-Schutz ersetzt - der Canyon sieht zwar im Neuzustand gut aus, ist aber zu dünn und wirft sehr schnell Falten. das Optimum ist vielleicht mit drei Kabelbindern ein Stück alten Mantel auf die Kettenstrebe zu binden: stabil und stylish!
sini


----------



## Cigarman (8. April 2005)

ts37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leidensgenossen!
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die Räder mit einem Kettenstrbenschutz ausgeliefert werden.(falls sie ausgeliefert werden)
> Finde den Canyon Neoprenschutz nämlich sehr schön.
> ...



Ja, die Räder werden mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Steinschlagschutzfolie am Unterrohr,  Canyon- Rahmenschonern an den Brems- und Schaltzügen sowie ein Fläschchen Tupflack ausgeliefert.
 LG CB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo100 (8. April 2005)

Doch Lieferverzeugerung bei den XC-Modellen

Jetzt bin ich auch sauer  

Anfang der Woche ein Mail an Canyon geschrieben, wie es mit der Auslieferung meines XC 5 aussieht (geplanter Montagetermin 18.04.2005). Da ich bis gestern keine Rückmeldung bekam habe ich die Hotline angerufen. In der Hotline sagte man mir, dass alles ok sei. Bike würde planmäßig geliefert.

Heute dann ein Mail, dass sich die Lieferung um ca. 2 Wochen verzögert.
  

Ich verstehe es nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Wrangler (8. April 2005)

Das ist ja das Schlimmste, finde ich: dieses ewige Hin & Her!!!   

Was soll man denn davon halten, dass einem ständig unterscheidliche Auskünfte erteilt werden?!?!?

Hat denn da keiner den Überblick?
Ändert sich tatsächlich ununterbrochen etwas?

Darüber hätte ich gern noch mal ein paar Informationen - auch darüber, ob die 19. KW als Liefertermin für die ausstehden Teile schon 'großzügig', 'realistisch' oder 'knapp' angesetzt ist?!?!?

Wäre schön zu wissen!


----------



## Golsi (8. April 2005)

jopo100 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Lieferverzeugerung bei den XC-Modellen


Hm, das wiederspricht aber der gestrigen Aussage von Staabi......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=160640


----------



## Staabi (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

@jopo100: Bitte mail mir doch noch einmal Deine Kundennummer. Die XC 5 aus der ersten Lieferung sind, bis auf wenige Bikes die noch unterwegs sind aber ohnehin erst einen späteren Montagetermin haben, quasi vor der Haustür (ich rechne in der nächsten Woche mit der Anlieferung) Wenn Du einen Montagetermin vom 14.04. hattest bist Du noch in dieser ersten Lieferung drin. Ich weiß deshalb nicht, warum Dir die Info gegeben wurde das Dein Rad sich um 2 Wochen verzögert und möchte das gerne intern klären. Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## schappi (8. April 2005)

Jetzt will ich auch mal was dazu sagen.
Ich bin auch einer von den ES6'ern die auf KW19 (wers glaubt!) verschoben wurden.
Ich hatte das Gefühl das ES6 war ein Model das für die engagierten. loyalen "Canyonisten" hier im Forum von Lutz designed wurde. Jeder hat sich danach die Finger geleckt und es war ein wahrer Volltreffer. Idee (wenn es eine war) voll aufgegangen die Meinungsbildner (die wie ich schon z.T. seit 2 Jahren auf ein ES warten für Canyon gewonnen. 
Jetzt der Tritt zwischen die Beine vieler Forumsmitglieder.
Mir tun die Leute leid, die den ersten Versprechungen geglaubt haben und Ihren Bikeurlaub mit dem Neuen ES oder XC für anfang Mai geplant haben.
Ich habe ja noch Glück, ich habe noch mein Stevens F9. 

Wir sollten das (als Meinungsbildner) alles im Hinterkopf behalten und wieder hervorholen, wenn es um die Wahl des Bikes des Jahres geht. Dann ist unsere Stunde gekommen.

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## Freti (8. April 2005)

Sagnein schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen in der KW 19 in Canyoncity? Mit persönlicher Übergabe des Bikes (bei mir: ES 6)? Entschuldigung ich vergaß, natürlich mit kostenloser Verpflegung bis die Bikes wirklich fertig sind.



Tut mir leid. Ich kann nicht dabeisein. Habe nur 6 Wochen Urlaub.
Gruß
Freti


----------



## ow1 (8. April 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten das (als Meinungsbildner) alles im Hinterkopf behalten und wieder hervorholen, wenn es um die Wahl des Bikes des Jahres geht. Dann ist unsere Stunde gekommen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Schappi



Ach Sch(n)appi  
Bei der Wahl "Bike des Jahres" geht`s ja wohl ums Bike und nicht um die Lieferprobleme diverser Zulieferer. Weiss jetzt nicht, was das soll... 
Ich denke Canyon wurde vom Erfolg des ES6 einfach überrumpelt.


----------



## Freti (8. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke Canyon wurde vom Erfolg des ES6 einfach überrumpelt.



Das kann absolut nichts damit zu tun haben. Dann hätten wenigsten ein paar Räder normal ausgeliefert werden können. Und ich glaube nicht, dass nur diejenigen, welche hier gepostet haben, extra keine bekommen.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Golsi (8. April 2005)

Ich würde das ganz mal nicht so hysterisch betrachten, der größte Teil der Bikes wird ja offensichtlich pünktlich ausgeliefert und Lieferverzögerungen gibts  bei jeder Firma. Allerdings sollte Canyon seine Informationspolitik in solchen Fällen schon nochmal überdenken....

Man muß aber auch mal sehen das Sie im Prinzip abhängig sind von nur wenigen Zulieferern und wenn die nicht so liefern wie es vereinbart ist(aus welchen Gründen auch immer), dann hat Canyon so gut wie keine Möglichkeiten Druck auszuüben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2005)

Golsi schrieb:
			
		

> .... der größte Teil der Bikes wird ja offensichtlich pünktlich ausgeliefert ....



eben nicht....


----------



## Schorsch20 (8. April 2005)

Hallo!

Bei mir dauert es auch 2 Woche länger als geplannt! Hab mein XC5 dann erst Mitte Mai!

MfG


----------



## schappi (8. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Sch(n)appi
> Bei der Wahl "Bike des Jahres" geht`s ja wohl ums Bike und nicht um die Lieferprobleme diverser Zulieferer. Weiss jetzt nicht, was das soll...
> Ich denke Canyon wurde vom Erfolg des ES6 einfach überrumpelt.



Hallo OW1

das die ES6 schon im Februar ausverkauft waren, da kann mann sagen Canyon war überrumpelt, aber die Verschiebung und die seltsam bis zynische Informationspolitik die z.Zt. getrieben wird---.

Für mich gehört zum Bike auch die Lieferpolitik, was nützt das beste Bike wenn man im ersten jahr im Juni keins mehr bekommt. Dann daraus lernt, im Dezember bestellt und nach 4 Monaten warten immer noch mit nichtssagenden Briefen vertröstet wird.

Die Leute, die glaubten wer rechtzeitig bestellt bekommt sein Bike auch rechtzeitig und denen jetzt der Bikeurlaub platzt ist bestimmt nicht wohl un das werden sie bestimmt im Bekanntenkreis laut kundtun.


----------



## fohns (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

mal ne frage:
es haben ja offensichtlich viele - ich auch - das legendäre schreiben von Canyon erhalten....
wie steht es aber mit den an die besteller verschickten mails, dass der brief als "gegenstandlos zu betrachten" ist?? ich jedenfalls habe solch eine mail ein paar stunden des ärgers NACH briefeingang erhalten. demnach wird mein ES 7 also wie geplant geliefert.   

würde mich mal interessieren, ob auch so viele mails von Canyon rausgingen...   

viele grüße, 
fohns.


----------



## Schreiner2 (8. April 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob ich der erste auf der liste bin der 4 wochen länger warten darf. Habe nähmlich auch eine e-mail von canyon bekommen, wo allerdings nichts drin stand. Habe mein es 7 am 10.12 bestellt. 
Wann haben denn die leute mit dem "frühen" montagetermin bestellt?


----------



## Staabi (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben Verzögerungsschreiben für die ES, BM Modelle und XC3/7/9 sowie das RC7 versendet. Allerdings treffen einige Räder aus diesen Modellserien bereits aufgrund einer größeren Teillieferung bereits in Kürze (nächste Woche)bei uns ein, so das es für verschiedene dieser Kunden zu keiner oder nur einer sehr kleinen Verzögerung in der Auslieferung kommt. Blöderweise hat aber der Kollege, der die Briefe sortiert hat die Briefe an diese Kunden nicht aus den Vordrucken aussortiert und entsorgt. Deshalb zuerst der Brief und direkt danach die Kommando-Retour Mail an diese Kunden. Schlichtes menschliches Versagen, für das ich mich entschuldigen möchte. 

Menschliches Versagen gab es auch bei den XC 5 Bikes. Der Kollege der zur Zeit die Mails vertretungsweise beantwortet hat da was durcheinandergeworfen und trotz anderer Vorgaben Kunden mit XC 5 über eine 14tägige Verzögerung informiert, was falsch ist. Die XC 5 waren uns für den 11.04. angekündigt, was auch der Basis-Termin in unserem System für den Werkstattplan war. Tatsächlich kommen die Räder jetzt ca. Mitte-Ende der nächsten Woche, was ja keine allzugroße Verzögerung ist. Ähnlich sieht es bei den XC 8 aus (die standen mit 10.04. im System, kommen Anfang der nächsten Woche) sowie den anderen Bikes die ich in diesem Thread schon genannt habe.

Und nochmals, nichts wäre mir lieber als alle Bikes pünktlich zu den Terminen beim Kunden zu haben. Und auch wenn mir das jetzt keiner glaubt, wir arbeiten daran, das für 2006 zu verbessern. Es sind aber soviele Faktoren mit im Spiel, das wir das nicht immer beinflussen können. Die Hardtails kamen dieses Jahr teilweise zu spät, weil eine Komponente eines Zulieferes mehrfach durch interne Qualitätskontrollen bei diesem Zulieferer gefallen ist und sich massiv verzögert hat. Dummerweise war das aber eine zentrale Komponente eines wichtigen Bauteils, so daß wir da auf keine Alternative ausweichen konnten und gezwungen waren zu warten. Das dies alles nicht immer so einfach ist sieht man ja an Verzögerungen bei unseren Mitbewerbern, wie hier teilweise auch im Forum nachzulesen ist.

Also, mir tun diese Verzögerungen und der damit verbundene Ärger auch persönlich sehr leid und wir machen was wir können um die Situation zu entspannen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (8. April 2005)

Na, dann ist ja alles klar. Da ich mein ES 6 ja am 3.12.04 vorbestellt habe und nächste Woche schon ES 6 Räder ankommen, bekomme ich mein Rad in der 16.KW.   
Ich freue mich schon riesig  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Staabi (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

nee, sorry ES 6 sind leider keine in diesen Vorablieferungen. Aber das wusstest Du sicher schon 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## mischuer (8. April 2005)

So ich war vorhin wieder in Koblenz nochmal die Grösse abchecken. Wird wohl die Thomson herhalten müssen, mal sehn.

Auf jeden Fall nochmal ein DICKES LOB !!! an die dortigen Verkäufer, super nett TOP-Beratung.  

Im Laden war ganz schön was los, da wurden einige bikes bestellt/abgeholt. Der Laden brummt!

....das Warten lohnt....


----------



## Melocross (8. April 2005)

das lustige an der Sache ist ja, das die Zuliefer Probleme mit der rechtzeitigen Lieferung haben und Canyon mit dem Informationsfluss z.B. die Briefe usw.
Irgendwie ein witziges Gespann


----------



## ow1 (8. April 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo OW1
> 
> das die ES6 schon im Februar ausverkauft waren, da kann mann sagen Canyon war überrumpelt, aber die Verschiebung und die seltsam bis zynische Informationspolitik die z.Zt. getrieben wird---.
> 
> ...



Hallo schappi
Wie ichs mir gedacht hab, ist ein Zulieferer die Ursache der Verschiebungen.


			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmals, nichts wäre mir lieber als alle Bikes pünktlich zu den Terminen beim Kunden zu haben. Und auch wenn mir das jetzt keiner glaubt, wir arbeiten daran, das für 2006 zu verbessern. Es sind aber soviele Faktoren mit im Spiel, das wir das nicht immer beinflussen können. Die Hardtails kamen dieses Jahr teilweise zu spät, weil eine Komponente eines Zulieferes mehrfach durch interne Qualitätskontrollen bei diesem Zulieferer gefallen ist und sich massiv verzögert hat. Dummerweise war das aber eine zentrale Komponente eines wichtigen Bauteils, so daß wir da auf keine Alternative ausweichen konnten und gezwungen waren zu warten. Das dies alles nicht immer so einfach ist sieht man ja an Verzögerungen bei unseren Mitbewerbern, wie hier teilweise auch im Forum nachzulesen ist.



Und wenns dann schon mal schief läuft, dann aber richtig  


			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben Verzögerungsschreiben für die ES, BM Modelle und XC3/7/9 sowie das RC7 versendet. Allerdings treffen einige Räder aus diesen Modellserien bereits aufgrund einer größeren Teillieferung bereits in Kürze (nächste Woche)bei uns ein, so das es für verschiedene dieser Kunden zu keiner oder nur einer sehr kleinen Verzögerung in der Auslieferung kommt. Blöderweise hat aber der Kollege, der die Briefe sortiert hat die Briefe an diese Kunden nicht aus den Vordrucken aussortiert und entsorgt. Deshalb zuerst der Brief und direkt danach die Kommando-Retour Mail an diese Kunden. Schlichtes menschliches Versagen, für das ich mich entschuldigen möchte.


Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass wir uns hier nicht verrückt machen sollten und auf dem Teppich bleiben. Es geht hier ja nicht um Leben und Tot...
Was sind zwei zusätzliche Wartewochen bei vier Monate Lieferfristen?
Und für dein Bike Urlaub. Man kann je nach Urlaubsort auch ein Bike mieten, ist natürlich nur halb so toll wie mit dem eigenen Radl.


----------



## nismo2002 (8. April 2005)

*@ ow1 * und auch @ all:

Es gibt einen ganz einfachen Grund für die "große" Aufregung hier im Forum!

*"Wir wissen zuviel!!"* 



Und auch ich hab mich anstecken lassen!


----------



## xysiu33 (8. April 2005)

> Zitat von Staabi
> Hallo,
> nee, sorry ES 6 sind leider keine in diesen Vorablieferungen. Aber das wusstest Du sicher schon
> 
> ...



Es scheint so, daß die meisten - wenn nicht alle - Enduro-Piloten auf Ihre "Maschine" länger warten werden.    

Mit dem o.g. Statement sind ja alle Hoffnungen begraben worden. 

EIN SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE - ODER BESSER GESAGT: MEHRERE WOCHENENDEN !


----------



## rumblefish (9. April 2005)

Moinsen,

tja, ich hatte mich auch schon riesig auf mein ES7 gefreut was ich gleich als einer der ersten auf korrekten Wege, am 14.12.2004 nach erscheinen der neuen HP geordert hatte. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen aus 2004, dachte ich das ich jetzt ganz vorne dabei wäre. Liefertermin war dann der 20.04.2005, ein Termin mit dem ich +/- 10-14 Tage leben könnte/konnte. Ein Brief mit dem allseits bekannten blabla KW 20 landete Anfang der Woche in meinem Briefkasten, ergo 4 (!!!)Wochen später.- Naja, 22 Wochen auf ein Fahrzeug zu warten erlaubt sich noch nicht mal ein Automobilhersteller. Leider bekam ich, trotz einer der ersten Besteller keine Entwarnungsmail. DANKE CANYON, mein Pfingsturlaub habt ihr somit ruiniert !!!  . Hoffe ich kann wenigstens im Juni in Willingen an den Start gehen mit einem Canyon, auf dem ich dann grad mal ein paar Touren gedreht habe.

Um hier noch auf ein paar Dinge einzugehen. Ich arbeite in der Logistikbranche seit nunmehr 16 Jahren und bin speziell auf Luft/Seefracht ex Fernost spezialisiert(mach ich seit 10 Jahren aktiv im Verkauf) . Ich will Canyon nicht wegen irgendeiner Kalkulation in die Pfanne hauen, aber ich kann es auch nicht verstehen weshalb sie wegen ein paar Euros so einen Bockmist mit Ihren Kunden machen. Ich geb mal eine Hausnummer ab: ein ES Rahmen wiegt etwa 3 Kg. Sagen wir mal das der Rahmen in einem Karton von 100x60x10cm verpackt ist. Das würde in der Luftfracht ein Volumengewicht von genau 10 kg geben was Du der Airline zahlen müsstest. Ein guter Luftfrachtservice liegt mit etwas USD 3,50 per kg ( inkl. der Zuschläge) im normalen Berreich also sind das in etwas 30 Euro pro Rahmen, was die reine Luftfracht angeht (diverse Nebenkosten kommen noch dazu). Seefracht will ich jetzt nicht ganz runterrechen aber ich würde den Transportwert auf etwa 5-10 Euro kalkulieren + Nachlauf Hamburg- Koblenz, bzw Rotterdamm - Koblenz, was deutlich teurer ist als Frankfurt Koblenz.

Aber, mit Luftfracht spartst Du in der Tat 4 Wochen ex Taiwan !!!. Kapazitäten gibt es genug in dieser Jahreszeit = tägliche Abflüge - Laufzeit 3 Tage, Seefracht 24-28 Tage + 1 Tag Entladung in Hamburg oder Rotterdam. 

Zum Thema Zoll: Luft oder Seefracht gar kein Thema. Frereigabe erfolgt innerhalb 1-2 Stunden !!!! oder in Ausnahmefällen wird eine Zollbeschau angeordnet (eigentlich nur bei skurillen Importen). Dann verzögert es sich um maximal 12 Stunden.  Danach kann der Nachlauf nach Koblenz erfolgen was in der Regel 1 Tag (Luftfracht über Frankfurt), bzw 2 Tage (Seefracht über Hamburg), oder 3 Tage (Billigbockerlösung per Rheinschiff ex Rotterdam)

Ich weiss zwar nicht welchen Spediteur Canyon einsetzt aber ich werde garantiert bei meiner persönlichen Abholung in Koblenz nachfragen ob ich   
vielleicht für 2006 meine Hilfe anbieten kann. Sorry Stabbi, das habt Ihr Logistisch völlig verbockt -. Und Shimano JPN hab ich übrigens schon als Kunden . 

Viele Grüsse 
Nils


----------



## fone (9. April 2005)

konstruktive kritik   
genial!
wär ja cool, wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre, dass  wenigstens für 2006 auf die reihe zu kriegen.


gruß
fone


----------



## Abstrakt (9. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Und Shimano JPN hab ich übrigens schon als Kunden .



So, so....

Dann bist DU also mitschuld, dass einige der Shimano-Teile nicht rechtzeitig bei den deutschen Bikeherstellern eingetroffen sind! 


             
Späßle g'macht 
             

Lasst uns mal das Wochenende zu einer kleinen "Entspannung" der Situation und - vor allem - von uns selber nutzen. Wetter ist eh so sch..., dass ich mein neues ES - wenn ich es denn hätte - sicher nicht vor die Tür schicken wollte. Nachher erkältet sich das neue Bike noch... 

Nächste Woche - ich gehe schwer von ENDE nächster Woche aus - sollten dann die ersten Bikes an ihre Besitzer gehen. Vielleich entspannt sich dann auch die ganze Diskussion hier wieder etwas. Und zwei Wochen Verzögerung finde ich auch noch so gerade annehmbar.

Schönes WE Euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (9. April 2005)

30 Euro mehrkosten pro Rahmen finde ich eine ganze Menge. Bei einem 2000 Euro Rad sind das 1,5% Umsatzrendite


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> 30 Euro mehrkosten pro Rahmen finde ich eine ganze Menge. Bei einem 2000 Euro Rad sind das 1,5% Umsatzrendite



Wenn ich aber bloß 30,- dafür bezahlen müsste, dass ich das Rad pünktlich bekomme, wäre ich dazu gern bereit...!


----------



## Staabi (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

wir werden hier sicherlich nicht unsere Kalkulationen offen legen und ich bitte Euch, hier keine Spekulationen anzustellen. Auch wenn rumblefish aus der Logistikbranche kommt und da sicherlich einge Hintergründe hat kennt er z.B. nicht die Verpackungseinheiten unserer Bikes. Und beim ES 6 z.B., was hier ja die meisten Gemüter erregt, kommt ja nicht nur der Rahmen aus Taiwan, sondern auch andere sperrige Teile wie komplette Laufräder und ein Großteil der Anbauteile, die zu Kits zusammengefasst sind. Da sieht die Kalkulation für Luftfracht schnell deutlich schlechter aus als hier dargestellt. Aber danke für Dein Angebot, bitte sende mir mal eine Mail mit den Details, für welchen Spediteur Du arbeitest, Laufzeiten, Frachtraten usw.

Ich bitte Euch ausserdem, jeweils Euren Einzelfall zu betrachten und keine Rückschlüsse aus den wiederum Einzelfällen anderer Kunden zu ziehen. Die Verzögerung hängt einfach von zu vielen Faktoren wie ursprgl. Montagetermin, Rahmengröße, Sonderaustattung, Ordertermin, Herstellung des Rahmens in Taiwan usw. ab. 

Ich kann sicher verstehen, das Ihr sauer seid wenn Eurer Montagetermin verschoben wird. Aber dieser Thread hat eine Eigendynamik entwickelt, die mehr Unruhe in die Sache bringt als dieser dienlich ist. Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Buhmuckel (9. April 2005)

Ich möchte jetzt mal an dieser Stelle Partei für Canyon/Staabi ergreifen.
Das mit den Lieferterminen ist sicher kein Grund zur allgemeinen Freude. 
Zumindest hier im Forum wusste aber jeder, dass er hier bei Canyon traditionell mit Verzögerungen rechnen muss.
Wer seinen Bike-Urlaub kurz nach dem vorraussichtlich Liefertermin legt, sollte seine Terminplanung überdenken (v.a. wenn man noch aus der Branche kommt    )

Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss ist mit das Beste auf dem Markt.
Dass Canyon versucht, beim Transport die billigste Variante zu wählen, kommt letztlich ja auch uns zu Gute.
Es ist ja auch nicht so, als ob alle Bikes betroffen sind.
Wir sollten in unserer Ungeduld  nicht unsachlich und ungerecht werden.
Ich glaube, dass Canyon durchaus seine Hausaufgaben macht.
Klar, ich habe gut Reden, weil mein Bike sogar 3 Wochen früher als  angekündigt kommt - ein Zeichen, dass Canyon aktiv an der Situation arbeitet.
Leute macht euch locker.
Wenn ihr eure Droge in der Hand habt, hört das Zittern bestimmt wieder auf  

@rumblefish
Ich bekomme mein ES7 vorraussichtlich Ende April, habe aber kein Pfingsturlaub mit Bike geplant.
Ich habe Grösse S bestellt. Falls Du auch S hast, biete ich Dir an, die Bikes zu tauschen.

Buhmuckel


----------



## gabelfox (9. April 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish
> Ich bekomme mein ES7 vorraussichtlich Ende April, habe aber kein Pfingsturlaub mit Bike geplant.
> Ich habe Grösse S bestellt. Falls Du auch S hast, biete ich Dir an, die Bikes zu tauschen.Buhmuckel



Wow, WAS für ein Angebot. Toll


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. April 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Canyon versucht, beim Transport die billigste Variante zu wählen, *kommt letztlich ja auch uns zu Gute*.



Ja, aber eben nur preislich.


----------



## Abstrakt (9. April 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, WAS für ein Angebot. Toll



Sehe ich genauso! Tolles Angebot und wahnsinns Hilfsbereitschaft!!   

Mein ES gebe ich aber nicht her...   

@staabi: 
Vielleicht könntest Du uns (den Glücklichen, die aus der Luftfracht-Kiste bedient werden sollen) zumindest mal mitteilen, wann die Lieferung ankommt. Das spart dann auch das - nahezu - tägliche Anrufen bei der Hotline um den realen Montage bzw. Versandtermin zu erfragen...

Schließlich möchte keiner von uns noch eine Nacht mit einer "Pakte-Benachrichtigungskarte" verbringen wenn er statt dessen sein Bike ins Bettchen legen könnte...


----------



## nismo2002 (9. April 2005)

Abstrakt schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich möchte keiner von uns noch eine Nacht mit einer "Pakte-Benachrichtigungskarte" verbringen *wenn er statt dessen sein Bike ins Bettchen legen könnte...*



Das stimmt!!     



			
				Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme mein ES7 vorraussichtlich Ende April, habe aber kein Pfingsturlaub mit Bike geplant.
> Ich habe Grösse S bestellt. Falls Du auch S hast, biete ich Dir an, die Bikes zu tauschen.



Von meiner Seite gibts dafür die Nominierung zum *Vorzeige-Wartezimmer-Sitzer*!! Echt ein Spitzenangebot!! Es geht also nicht bei jedem gleich die Welt unter, wenn das Bike 2-4 Wochen später kommt...


----------



## Srammer (9. April 2005)

Es gibt übrigens nicht nur schlechte Nachrichten. Ich habe ein ES9 Anfang Februar bestellt und war natürlich ebenfalls schockiert als man mir Liefertermin 25.05 mitteilte, zumal ich die erste Maiwoche an den Gardasee fahre. Letzte Woche habe ich angerufen und man teilte mir mit, daß mein Montagetermin 17-19 KW wäre, also wieder Hoffnung daß es doch noch klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (9. April 2005)

Srammer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt übrigens nicht nur schlechte Nachrichten. Ich habe ein ES9 Anfang Februar bestellt und war natürlich ebenfalls schockiert als man mir Liefertermin 25.05 mitteilte, zumal ich die erste Maiwoche an den Gardasee fahre. Letzte Woche habe ich angerufen und man teilte mir mit, daß mein Montagetermin 17-19 KW wäre, also wieder Hoffnung daß es doch noch klappt



Aber das zeigt ja gerade, was uns 'Frühbestellern' bitter aufstößt:
Ich habe z.B. mein ES6 schon Anfang Dezember 2004 bestellt (also genau 2 MONATE vor dir) - und bekomme es vermutlich erst nach dir!

Wir haben leider alle ÜBERHAUPT KEINEN VORTEIL mehr, dass wir uns so früh zu einer Bestellung entschieden hatten   
- das einzige was uns davon bleibt, ist insgesamt eine noch längere Wartezeit


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. April 2005)

@wrangler: sieh's positiv -- wir dürfen uns schon länger drauf freuen....


----------



## Srammer (9. April 2005)

ok wrangler würd mich auch drüber ärgern. obwohl es wohl noch schlimmer wäre, wenn jemand der das gleiche Modell bestellt hat, es vor Dir bekäme. es scheint ja echt an den modellen bzw den bauteilen zu liegen. wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kommt jetzt alles fast zum gleichen zeitpunkt, oder?


----------



## Augus1328 (9. April 2005)

@Wrangler:
Wenn Du Dich weiter aufregst dann fällst Du irgendwann tot um u. dann hast Du garnichts mehr von Deinem Bike.  

Gruss vom Oli, dem sein BM-SL Rahmen angeblich   in der Luftfracht ist.


----------



## pingo (9. April 2005)

Warum sagt Canyon uns nicht einfach, wann für jedes Bike die jeweilig letzte Lieferung avisiert ist. Warum wird da so ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht?
Dann muss auch nicht mehr über solche Fakten spekuliert werden.


Mein Vorschlag (fiktiv):z.B: 
ES 7 hängt an der Manitou-Gabel, die am xx.xx.05 bei Canyon ankommen soll.
ES 6 hängt an Rahmenlieferung (alle anderen Teile sind schon da). Rahmen soll am xx.xx.05 bei Canyon ankommen
.....

So eine Info würde auf jeden Fall den Thread weniger spekulativ gestalten und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so schrecklich geheim ist, oder?


----------



## Wrangler (9. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler:
> Wenn Du Dich weiter aufregst dann fällst Du irgendwann tot um u. dann hast Du garnichts mehr von Deinem Bike.



Hast ja Recht   

Hab auf jeden Fall wegen der Aufregung hier schon einige Haare gelassen   



			
				pingo schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sagt Canyon uns nicht einfach, wann für jedes Bike die jeweilig letzte Lieferung avisiert ist. Warum wird da so ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht?
> Dann muss auch nicht mehr über solche Fakten spekuliert werden.
> Mein Vorschlag (fiktiv):z.B:
> ES 7 hängt an der Manitou-Gabel, die am xx.xx.05 bei Canyon ankommen soll.
> ...



Genau soetwas könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen - soetwas würde die Sache bestimmt etwas entspannen  
Und nicht diese Hinweise, 'jeder solle immer nur seinen Einzelfall sehen', das bringt uns doch hier nicht weiter - da ja anscheinend alle ES6'ler auf ihr Rad warten, oder?

Es ist halt dieses 'oder' was dann etwas geklärt wär.   

Nichts für ungut - Ich freue mich auf mein ES6   
und verbringe das Warten bis dahin mit meinem alten Kumpel Billy Idol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. April 2005)

@wrangler
Genau, ich leide auch unter ES6 Entzug.
Wenn Staabi sich einmal zu einer konkreten Äußerung hinreißen lassen würde warum die ES6 später kommen und wie der  zeitliche Ablauf aussieht könnte ich die Warterei viel leichter ertragen.
Dieses windelweiche politische Rumgeeier ist was mich nervt.
Wenn etwas später kommt kann man es doch klar kommunizieren.

Schappi
1. Vorsitzender der ES6 Entzugsgeschädigten


----------



## Melocross (9. April 2005)

Also ich hab mir ja nach meinem Wutausbruch von letztens vorgenommen, mich gar nicht mehr aufzuregen bis die KW 19 um ist  .
Hab mir gestern erstmal meine Pedale fürs ES6 gekauft und Kleinkram wie z.B. neue Schläuche für mein Ghost.
Und da ja bald das ES7 von meinem Freund da ist, dreh` ich vielleicht die ein oder andere Runde damit bis zur KW19  

Warten kann so schön sein


----------



## Deleted 38566 (9. April 2005)

Hi,
bin zum ersten mal hier in der Rubrik "Wartezimmer", hier herrscht ein gleiches Chaos wie in den anderen Rubriken "Dämpfer und Gabel......"
mein Gott langsam glaube ich wirklich ich bin im Kindergarten, ein gepinze und gemotze, Spekulationen die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann!! Tpyisch deutsch eben  
Schon mal ein Auto bestellt egal welche Marke? und festgestellt daß der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann, oder ein Motorrad, auch das gleiche! 
Ich lese schon Selektiv hier in den Foren, wenn wunderts!
Gruß stonelebs12


----------



## Melocross (9. April 2005)

Kindergarten würd ich das nicht nennen, sondern eher das alle hier mit Leib und Seele den Lieferterminen entgegenfiebern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gestern erstmal meine Pedale fürs ES6 gekauft



Was für welche?


----------



## Melocross (9. April 2005)

Da ich im Trail und in schwierigen Stücken immer noch gerne ausgeklickt fahre, habe ich mir die PD-M 324 gekauft


----------



## Strider (10. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich im Trail und in schwierigen Stücken immer noch gerne ausgeklickt fahre, habe ich mir die PD-M 324 gekauft



Hilfe! Wie kannst das schöne stück so verunstalten.
 Ab in die Ecke und schämen


----------



## jörg0234 (10. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe! Wie kannst das schöne stück so verunstalten.
> Ab in die Ecke und schämen


Nun als häßlich würde ich die nicht bezeichnen. Sind allerdings ein bißchen schwer. Habe sie für mein XC4 auch gekauft. Soll am 13.4. montiert werden.Da lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob das klappt.


----------



## nismo2002 (10. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe! Wie kannst das schöne stück so verunstalten.
> Ab in die Ecke und schämen



Ob schön oder nicht, da kann man sich streiten...
*Aber Funktion kommt vor Schönheit!!* (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## schappi (10. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich im Trail und in schwierigen Stücken immer noch gerne ausgeklickt fahre, habe ich mir die PD-M 324 gekauft



Hallo Melocross,

Die PDM 324 hättest Du von mir geschenkt haben können.

Schappi

1.Vorsitzender der ES6 Entzugsgeschädigten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (10. April 2005)

@Schappi:

Hallo,

schönes angebot!!!!!!!!!!!
hab Dir dazu mal privat was geschickt.

Grüße, auch an alle ungeduldigen,

fohns.


----------



## Coolwater (10. April 2005)

hat sich eigemtlich schon ein verlag gemeldet, der diesen fred als buch herausbringen will? is ja echt mega hier! 

von briefen hab ich noch nichts gesehen, aber ich hab ja auch ein xc5 bestellt, da soll´s ja laut staabi gut gehen...

ne pedale für mein xc5 will ich auch noch kaufen. irgendewlche empfehlungen eurerseits? auf keinen fall will ich eine mit korb drum rum, ausser vielleicht die crank brothers mallet c. pd-m 540 scheinen mir auch ganz nett zu sein...

greez, coolwater


----------



## pepper.at (10. April 2005)

crank brothers bzw lock nachbau echt geil..fahr ich seit kurzem selbst,,echt n1


----------



## wagmacX (10. April 2005)

Hallo an alle Bikelosen ,
wollte nur kurz von meinem letzten Telefonat am Freitag berichten. Also mein Rahmen/Parts sind noch im Flieger , zur Erinnerung, bei meinem Telefonat vom Freitag vor einer Woche, waren die Rahmen/Teile auch schon im Flieger , scheint so als wenn da seit einer Woche ein Flieger über Deutschland kreist und die Ausfahrt nicht findet...    

So langsam finde ich es wirklich amüsant 

Naja, auf jeden Fall ist mein Montagetermin schon mal Geschichte. Hatte  das ES8 am 16.11.04 bestellt, vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin war der 4.4.05. jetzt scheint der Montagetermin wohl eher der 15.4.05   zu werden, wenn alles glatt gehen sollte , naja ich bin voller Hoffnung, dass es trotzdem so langsam was wird bei Canyon. Warten wir mal ab...

Aber Hammer was in diesem Beitrag die letzten 3 Tage los war, Euch kann man aber auch wirklich nicht allein lassen  das Fieber hier ist wirklich ansteckend  

Bleibt hart Leutz, es wird sich lohnen


----------



## Melocross (10. April 2005)

ja mei, so schön find ich die Pedale auch nicht, aber für den Preis tuts des jetzt am Anfang und dann mal weitersehen.
Wenns ums aussehen gegangen wäre, hätte ich viele gehabt wie z.B. Shimano PD-M- 647, sind derzeit eigentlich meine Favoriten


----------



## Wrangler (10. April 2005)

Coolwater schrieb:
			
		

> ne pedale für mein xc5 will ich auch noch kaufen. irgendewlche empfehlungen eurerseits? auf keinen fall will ich eine mit korb drum rum, ausser vielleicht die crank brothers mallet c. pd-m 540 scheinen mir auch ganz nett zu sein...



Hab mir auch schon die Mallet C in Blau geholt - passen meiner Meinung nach ganz gut zu den blauen Farbakzenten am ES6 (durch die Fox-Teile und Aufkleber).   

Und von der Funktion der Dinger hab ich bis jetzt ja nur gutes gehört.
Gibt's bei Bike-Mailorder 'recht günstig'.

Muss ja leider noch etwas warten, bis ich die Farbkombination dann in Natura ausprobieren kann


----------



## Augus1328 (10. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch schon die Mallet C in Blau geholt - passen meiner Meinung nach ganz gut zu den blauen Farbakzenten am ES6 (durch die Fox-Teile und Aufkleber).
> 
> Und von der Funktion der Dinger hab ich bis jetzt ja nur gutes gehört.
> Gibt's bei Bike-Mailorder 'recht günstig'.
> ...



Meine Mallet C liegen hier auch schon seit Wochen rum u. warten auf den Einbau. Ebenso warten SRAM X-Gen, Conti Gravity UST u. VDO MC 1.0+ auf den Anbau   



			
				wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> scheint so als wenn da seit einer Woche ein Flieger über Deutschland kreist und die Ausfahrt nicht findet...



Des kommt mir auch so vor   

Habe die Ehre
da Oli


----------



## Toni172 (10. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Bikelosen ,
> wollte nur kurz von meinem letzten Telefonat am Freitag berichten. Also mein Rahmen/Parts sind noch im Flieger , zur Erinnerung, bei meinem Telefonat vom Freitag vor einer Woche, waren die Rahmen/Teile auch schon im Flieger , scheint so als wenn da seit einer Woche ein Flieger über Deutschland kreist und die Ausfahrt nicht findet...
> 
> So langsam finde ich es wirklich amüsant


Mach Dir keine sorgen, der Sprit muss dem ja mal ausgehen.   
Und dann bekommst DU auch Dein Bike.   

Oder noch ein anderer Gedankengang: Im Flieger heist ja nicht das der überhaupt schon geflogen (gestartet) ist. Vielleicht steht der noch auf einem Rollfeld in Taiwan.  

Grüße Toni


----------



## rumblefish (10. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir werden hier sicherlich nicht unsere Kalkulationen offen legen und ich bitte Euch, hier keine Spekulationen anzustellen. Auch wenn rumblefish aus der Logistikbranche kommt und da sicherlich einge Hintergründe hat kennt er z.B. nicht die Verpackungseinheiten unserer Bikes. Und beim ES 6 z.B., was hier ja die meisten Gemüter erregt, kommt ja nicht nur der Rahmen aus Taiwan, sondern auch andere sperrige Teile wie komplette Laufräder und ein Großteil der Anbauteile, die zu Kits zusammengefasst sind. Da sieht die Kalkulation für Luftfracht schnell deutlich schlechter aus als hier dargestellt. Aber danke für Dein Angebot, bitte sende mir mal eine Mail mit den Details, für welchen Spediteur Du arbeitest, Laufzeiten, Frachtraten usw.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (10. April 2005)

@rumblefish
Schade....
Es tut mir wirklich Leid, dass Du dein Bike später als ich bekommst, obwohl Du viel früher bestellt hast.
Irgendwie glaube ich aber, dass es doch mit deinem Urlaub klappt.

PS ich bin über Pfingsten doch mit dem Rad im Urlaub: mit dem RR auf Malle


----------



## wime (10. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich im Trail und in schwierigen Stücken immer noch gerne ausgeklickt fahre, habe ich mir die PD-M 324 gekauft



Hallo Melocross
Nicht schlechte Wahl, habe sie seit einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit.   Kannst mit diesen Dingern auch mal "einfach so" nur mit normalen Schuhen auf das Rad gehen.
z.B für eure Münchner Biergarten Runde.     Ich wohne leider viel zuweit weg sonst wäre ich sicher auch dabei.
Willy


----------



## Albert73 (11. April 2005)

Habe jetzt auch einen Brief bekommen, in dem ich auf KW 20 vertröstet werde. Allerdings steht nicht drin welches Bike betroffen ist (habe ein XC6 und ein WXC1 bestellt)  .

Gruß,
Albert


----------



## Ecky (11. April 2005)

Hi,

ich kriege hoffentlich auch bald mein XC6.  

Allerdings hätte ich immer noch gerne vorne ne 180er Scheibe. Laut Canyon ist dies nicht möglich. Auf der Hersteller Homapage (http://parts.centurion.de/) steht aber:
Scheibenbremsenaufnahmen max. 205 mm Rotor; Post Mount 74 mm!

Wer weiß, warum Canyon keine verbaut? Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Kombination?

Ecky


----------



## Wrangler (11. April 2005)

Traue mich ja gar nicht so recht zu fragen   
Möchte auch nicht wieder irgendwelchen Ärger lostreten - ist ja gerade so schön friedlich hier.   

Hätte aber gerne mal gewusst - und das kann wohl nur Staabi beantworten - ob wir (also die, die jetzt alle so ein Schreiben bekommen haben, von wegen 'Lieferung ausstehender Ware') noch einmal benachrichtigt werden, nachdem unser Bike montiert wurde.

Aus älteren Postings zu schließen wurden die Kunden anscheinend nicht noch einmal benachrichtigt nachdem ihr Bike montiert worden war.

Wie ist denn das jetzt in diesen Fällen - da die Angabe in dem Brief, wie wir ja nun schon wissen, doch recht 'schwammig' ist.

Müssen wir uns dann bestenfalls den ganzen Mai mit Geld in der Hand zuhause bereit halten - oder kriegen wir Bescheid, wenn tatsächlich absehbar ist, dass unser Bike montiert wird, fertig ist bzw rausgeht?

Das wird sich ja hoffentlich vorab beantworten lassen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Melocross (11. April 2005)

.. das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (11. April 2005)

Hab letzten Freitag auch das Schreiben für den Verschiebungstermin meines ES6 bekommen. Wenn dann die KW 19 anbricht, werf ich mir mal den Höhrer ans Ohr und frag bei Canyon ganz unverbindlich nach, wann denn jetzt mein ES6 bei mir eintrudelt. Da ich in der KW 19 gleich noch Ferien habe, wär das natürlich suuper, wenn sich die Jungs beeilen würden 
Glaube aber nicht, dass sie jetzt jeden einzelnen Kunden über den genauen Liefertermin orientieren können. Die haben doch schon so viele Briefe rausgeschossen und so ihr Budget schon genug strapaziert...
Wobei, wenn die soo viele Bikes in der KW 19 montieren müssen, wird die KW 19 vielleicht 14 Tage haben


----------



## Melocross (11. April 2005)

ich glaub das KW 19 gar nichts montiert wird, weil doch da erst die teile kommen, ausser die Teile kommen am Montag!

Ich habe mir jetzt mal Urlaub eingetragen in KW21


----------



## ow1 (11. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das KW 19 gar nichts montiert wird, weil doch da erst die teile kommen, ausser die Teile kommen am Montag!
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal Urlaub eingetragen in KW21



Hoffe doch schwer, die Teile kommen anfangs Woche. Dann können die Jungs von Canyon mal ihre Schraubschlüssel rattern lassen  

Leider kann ich meine Ferien nicht mehr verschieben. Geh aber am 9.-10. Mai mit meinen Kids nach Rust in den Europapark. Ist ja fast ein gleichwertiger Ersatz


----------



## Wrangler (11. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das KW 19 gar nichts montiert wird, weil doch da erst die teile kommen, ausser die Teile kommen am Montag!



Pssst!  
Mal ganz unter uns:
Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, dass die gaaaannzzz großzügig die 19. KW als Liefertermin für die Teile angesetzt haben - und nicht so leichtsinnig gewesen sind, uns einen KNAPP kalkulierten Termin mitzuteilen.   
Wäre doch schön, wenn dann fristgemäß alles früher klappt - die Rahmen in der 17. KW oder so eintrudeln - und dann munter losgeschraubt wird - auf dass der Postmann alsbald zweimal klingelt  

Halleluja


----------



## stick007 (11. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Pssst!
> Mal ganz unter uns:
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, dass die gaaaannzzz großzügig die 19. KW als Liefertermin für die Teile angesetzt haben - und nicht so leichtsinnig gewesen sind, uns einen KNAPP kalkulierten Termin mitzuteilen.
> [...]



Das habe ich eigentlich schon beim Montagetermin am 19.04.05 gehofft. Das war  ja nun eindeutig ein fiktiver Termin und ich habe gehofft, das aufgrund der  Lieferprobleme im letzten Jahr das Bike vielleicht doch vor dem 19.04.05 fertig geworden wäre. War aber leider ein Denkfehler.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## schappi (11. April 2005)

Ich bin auch nicht optimistisch, das in der Kw19 irgend etwas passiert,

der Brief ist so vielsinnig abgefasst, das alle Parteien ihm für sich interpretieren können.
Leute freut Euch nicht zu früh.
wenn Ihr Euer Rad in der KW21 in Händen habt seid Ihr glücklich.


----------



## Wrangler (11. April 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich eigentlich schon beim Montagetermin am 19.04.05 gehofft. Das war  ja nun eindeutig ein fiktiver Termin und ich habe gehofft, das aufgrund der  Lieferprobleme im letzten Jahr das Bike vielleicht doch vor dem 19.04.05 fertig geworden wäre. War aber leider ein Denkfehler.



Stimmt schon!

Aber auch gerade daher denke ich ja mal, dass sie es nach all den Reibereien und der dicken Luft wg. der verspäteten Rahmenproduktion nicht wagen würden, den verschobenen Termin realistisch oder gar knapp anzusetzen, oder den gar noch einmal zu verschieben?

Aber wer weiß


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (11. April 2005)

Nachricht von Staabi über diesen Thread:


----------



## Wrangler (11. April 2005)

Dazu meine Meinung:








Rock'n Roll!

ps:
Nichts für ungut - aber man wird doch wohl hier noch seine Meinung und Hoffnung kundtun können - woran soll man sich denn sonst die verbleibende Zeit festhalten?!?!?


----------



## rumblefish (11. April 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> Nachricht von Staabi über diesen Thread:



tolle message - wusste garnicht das Du Stabbis Sprachrohr bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (11. April 2005)

Ähh, ist er auch nicht, ansonsten kein weiterer Kommentar 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## TAILor (11. April 2005)

das für mich fast scklimmste an der sache ist, dass es mir letzte woche mein hinteres laufrad verjagt hat  , und ich somit kaum noch biken kann. naja, mein bruder hat ja noch das selbe bike im keller stehen   

keep on waiting


----------



## MonteCarlo (11. April 2005)

Möchte etwas Trost allen Wartenden spenden. Hab am 1. April (kein Scherz) zwei Bikes (Grand Canyon Comp und Yellowstone) bestellt und habe dementsprechend eine Auftragsbestätigung mit den Montageterminen für beide Bikes erhalten (GCC 04.05.05, Yellowstone 23.05.05). Dann habe ich bei Canyon heute mal angerufen, um nachzufragen, ob man den zweiten Termin Ende Mai nicht etwas nach vorne verlegen kann. Und nun kommts, man höre und staune,
der nette Herr am Telefon meinte, die beiden Bikes sind bereits fertig und werden nach Bezahlung sofort verschickt     

Also, nicht verzagen, sondern nachfragen.

Gruss
MonteCarlo


----------



## Coolwater (11. April 2005)

@montecarlo

der unterschied ist aber, dass alle, die sich hier mit grund aufregen ein bike mit zusätzlichen lagern im rahmen kaufen wollen.. oder seh ich da was falsch? wartet denn hier noch einer auf ein hardtail, der so früh bestellt hat?

greez, coolwater


----------



## Hannis (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eben mit der Hotline telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt, dass mein bestelltes XC 9 am 25.04. montiert werden soll. Ursprünglicher Termin war der 15.04.! Also knapp zwei Wochen länger! Damit könnte ich sehr gut leben. Mal sehen, wann es denn tatsächlich soweit ist. Ich hoffe das beste!

Gruß
Hannis


----------



## Fat_Tony (11. April 2005)

Servus,
so, gerade habe ich mein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt.
Bin 1,80m groß und hab Rahmengröße L genommen!
So, jetzt beginnt das Warten!
Lukas


----------



## ChrHurek (11. April 2005)

So ich hab bisher nichts gegenteiliges gehört. Am 15.4. soll mein XC6 montiert werden. Ich werde morgen mal anrufen. Ich hoffe nichts negatives zu hören.


----------



## peitor (12. April 2005)

Zwischenstand:

8.April Do.   
 - Canyon YellowStone bestellt.
11.April Mo. 
 - Telefonat: Wenn ich Glück habe im Mai, sonst Ende Juni. Ich soll mich in 10 Tagen nochmals melden.


----------



## Abstrakt (12. April 2005)

Auch bei mir ein "neuer" Zwischenstand (der mir bald die Hutschnur zum platzen bringt...   ):

*ES 9, bestellt 26.12.04*
 1. Montagetermin: 4.4.05
 Dann telefonisch die Ankündigung des "ominösen" blauen Briefes (auf den ich heute noch warte).
 Am 4.4. nochmals angerufen, da hieß es dann: Ihre Teile (Rahmen nehme ich mal an...) sind im Flieger unterwegs. Montage und Lieferung irgendwann 14. oder 15. KW.
 Am gleichen Tag kam eine E-Mail die mir sagte, dass der Brief den ich bekommen habe (nein, nix bekommen! - siehe oben..) Gegenstandslos ist.
 Letzte Woche Donnerstag angerufen: noch nix genaues, sollte aber 15. KW werden bzw. klappen
 Gerade angerufen: Alle Teile da, aber sooo viel zu tun in der Montage. Rad wird "irgendwann" innerhalb der nächsten 10 Werktage montiert und dann versandt...

*HALLO????* Das sind nochmals zwei Wochen! Kann man nicht einmal einen fixen Termin für die Montage erhalten wenn alle Teile da sind??? 

Mit den Pedalen / Schuhen, die ich noch bestellt habe reden wir über schlappe 2.900,- EUR!!

Der eigentliche Termin der Lieferung wäre mir ja fast egal. Aber ich hätte gern mal eine verbindliche Auskunft! Was erfahre ich denn dann in 7-8 Tagen, wenn ich das nächste mal anrufe??? Immer noch soooo viel zu tun? Nochmal 5 - 10 Werktage???

Wenn ich so arbeiten würde hätte ich keine Kunden mehr. Lieferverzögerung ist ja ok. Kann halt mal passieren. Aber so ein Chaos....

Grrrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (12. April 2005)

@Abstrakt

verstehe Deine Verwirrung aber wenn Du unter den Strich schaust bist Du doch gut bedient.

Ursprünglicher Termin war der 4.4. und wenn die Dei Rad innerhalb der nächsten 10 WT montieren, sind das grade mal 2 Wochen Verzögerung. 

Da gehts anderen schlechter. Hatte zb. gestern mal die Hotline angerufen um eine andere Geschichte zu erfahren. Beiläufig hab ich auch gleich mal nach meinem Montagetermin ES7 gefragt. Dem freundlichen Kundenberater gegenüber habe ich nichts von dem blauen Brief (KW20 Drohung statt dem ursprünglichen 20.4.) erwähnt. Aussage: find nichts negatives im Computer, gehen Sie mal davon aus das der Termin (20.04.) in Ordnung geht - rufen Sie am besten dann nochmal an   . Ähh, ja mach ich und bin ziemlich


----------



## Golsi (12. April 2005)

Gerade mit der Hotline gesprochen und erfahren das der Auftrag für mein XC6 schon mal ausgedruckt und in der Montage liegen soll... (Vorauschtl. Montagetermin war der 20.04), na ich lass mich gerne überraschen


----------



## Abstrakt (12. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Abstrakt
> 
> verstehe Deine Verwirrung aber wenn Du unter den Strich schaust bist Du doch gut bedient.
> 
> Ursprünglicher Termin war der 4.4. und wenn die Dei Rad innerhalb der nächsten 10 WT montieren, sind das grade mal 2 Wochen Verzögerung.



Weiß ich ja auch. Mir geht es ja auch nicht - wie geschrieben - um den eigentlichen "Liefertermin". Nur denke ich, dass mittlerweile eine definitvere bzw. "endgültige" Aussage möglich sein müsste. Ob mein Auftrag - wie bei Golsi - in der Montage liegt, weiß ich ja nicht. Aber für mich wäre eine genauere Auskunft sehr wichtig. Ich habe nämlich nur Zweiräder als Fortbewegungsmittel! Ein Motorrad und zwei Bikes. Und wenn der Paktebote mich nicht antrifft, dann muss ich mir ein Auto für die Abholung beim Postamt besorgen. Das geht leider nicht per Mopped oder zu Fuß... 

So muss ich auch die nächsten Tage immer mal wieder nachfragen und telefonieren. Kostet mein Geld und die Canyon-Mitarbeiter Arbeitszeit und Nerven... Damit ist keinem gedient.


----------



## xysiu33 (12. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

genaue Aussagen - ob hier im Forum oder via Email oder am Telefon - könnt ihr einfach vergessen - ich persönlich rechne damit längst nicht mehr. 

Will nur abwarten, wenn ich in der KW 19 anrufe wird es heißen: 
"dein Bike steht schon längst hier, warum holst du es nicht ab ?"

Wenn ich eure/unsere Erfahrungen mal hier durchlese, dann bestätigt sich eigentlich nur mein Eindruck aus den ersten 4 Gesprächen mit Canyon: 

- zuerst wurde ich beraten, ich sollte für mein ES-6 eine härtere Feder in die Gabel einbauen lassen !

- dann war die Umrüstung auf größere Scheiben (vorn und hinten) überhaupt kein Problem

- aufgrund meiner "Grenzwerte" hat mir jeder eine andere Rahmengröße vorgeschlagen ( hier kann man halt ein Auge zudrücken, da die Problematik ziemlich komplex ist )

- dazu noch diverse unterschiedliche Aussagen bzgl. Zukauf/Umtausch der Thomson-Sattelstütze sowie Einbau von selbst gelieferten Parts

Jetzt sieht es so aus, daß jeder von den Beratern nur ein "bissl" weiss was läuft, jeder macht im Laden (fast) alles = bissl am Telefon, bissl im Laden, mal hier, mal da, niemand spricht Klartext aus der Werkstatt und eigentlich weiss man erst dann Bescheid, wann das Bike fertig ist, wenn es auch schon fertig montiert da steht !

Im großem und ganzem bin ich der Meinung, daß man sich auf keine Aussage 100%-ig verlassen kann. Die Montagetermine für die meisten ES/XC-Bikes werden mMn so irgendwann zwischen der 19-22 KW erfolgen. 

Fazit: Organisation ist nicht einfach, aber der momentane Zustand ist einfach nur Armutszeugnis. Ja ich weiß, das Leben ist schwer und Canyon baut super Bikes mit super Preis und und und.

Ich will nur abwarten, wie viele von uns in diesem Sommer doch mit Canyon unterwegs sind und wieviele hier auf andere Marken ausgewiechen sind.

Zwar bin ich hier noch nicht so schlecht dran, da ich noch ein anderes Bike habe, aber das ständige hin und her, Termin bestätigt, dann wiederufen, dann mal schauen, dann doch anrufen, dann nachfragen, dann gucken usw das ich doch kein Zustand......

so, jetzt geht es mir wieder besser - zumindes ein bissl......  

Hoffentlich kommt mein Bike doch noch fest zusammengeschraubt und nicht in Teilen, da die Werktstatt soooo viel zu tun hatte.......

Sorry, falls ich jemanden hier zu nahe trete aber verstehen muß ich das doch nicht, oder ?

Gruß vom frustrierten Wartezimmer-Dauergast 
( hoffentlich müssen wir hier im Wartezimmer bald keine Miete bezahlen    )


----------



## KalTorak (12. April 2005)

Innerlich konnte ich sowohl Canyon verstehen (also angehender Ökonom(Schwerpunkt Produktionswirtschaft/Marketing)) also auch die Schar der Wartenden (also angehender ES8 Fahrer). 
Lieferverzug kann schnell passieren und ist wahrscheinlich nicht Schuld von Cayon. Trotzdem wird aller Frust auf ihenen entladen. "Absolute Information" der Kunden verschlimmert die Situation meist noch.
Anderseits die Canyon-Kunden. Wollen richtig investieren. Warten und werden mit weiterwarten belohnt; Sehen die Bike-Saison und andere Biker an sich vorüberziehen. Und wollen vor Allem wíssen wie/wann es weiter geht.
Also keine Stellung beziehen und abwarten.
Aber jetzt bewegen wir uns in Bereichen in denen ich keinerlei Verständnis mehr aus meiner Wirtschaftlerseele quetschen kann. Die Montage steht anscheinend jetzt an aber anscheinend ist Canyon nicht gewillt einen Montageplanung für die MTBs aufzustellen. Warum nicht? Baut jeder gerade das was ihm Laune macht? Das geht doch so nicht. Und in jedem Betrieb in dem ich im Rahmen eine Praktikums gearbeitet habe, wäre das das absolute Desaster für den Verantwortlichen. Außerdem: Selbst wenn so etwas passiert brauchen die Kunden einen möglichst sicheren Ersatztermin. Unsicherheit ist so ziemlich das schlimmste für einen Kunden. Egal ob zeitlich, qualitativ, preislich oder was auch immer...  (Bitte stellt euch einen Typen vor der kopfschüttelt vor dem Rechner sitzt und vor Unverständniss weder Worte noch die passenden Tasten findet.)
So ein Verhalten hat einen Rattenschwanz von negativen Folgen. Und wenn die es nicht schnell genug gebacken bekommen, dann ... Ach [email protected]%*?=, ich kanns nich verstehen...


----------



## xysiu33 (12. April 2005)

Hi @KalTorak

die Wahrheit liegt bekanntlich in der Mitte - jeder kann und darf ein Fehler machen, jeder kann ungeduldig sein, jeder sollte ein wenig Verständnis haben usw usf.

Bei mir scheiden sich zur Zeit die Geister: auf der einen Seite ist mir die Laune auf ein neues Bike zwar (noch) nicht vergangen aber auf ein Canyon im Großem und Ganzem schon. Wie werde ich (werden wir) hier behandelt ?

Auf der anderen Seite ich habe noch die Möglichkeit zur Zeit zu Biken und somit ist eine Verzögerung von 3 oder 4 Wochen zwar schmerzhaft aber bedeutet nicht sofort den Weltuntergang. 

Was nun: wäre das ein Händler um die Ecke, den würde ich nie wieder besuchen. Warte ich weiter, bin ich zum Teil selbst schuld, daß ich mir das gefallen lasse.

Ist eventuell mit einem Bonus seitens Canyon zu rechnen, um den Schmerz der langen Wartezeit zu minimieren ? Ein Trikot vielleicht ? Oder Verzicht auf die Versandkosten ? Oder ein Anruf, wenn die Jungs anfangen das Bike zusammenzuschrauben ? Über den letzten Vorschlag würde ich mich riesig freuen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golsi (12. April 2005)

Abstrakt schrieb:
			
		

> Ob mein Auftrag - wie bei Golsi - in der Montage liegt, weiß ich ja nicht. Aber für mich wäre eine genauere Auskunft sehr wichtig. .


Na die Aussage war auch eher Zufall, deswegen hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht angerufen,  ich wollte eigentlich noch kurzfristig ERGON Griffe dazubestellen und da meinte der Mitarbeiter das mein Auftrag schon in Bearbeitung ist


----------



## Wrangler (12. April 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eventuell mit einem Bonus seitens Canyon zu rechnen, um den Schmerz der langen Wartezeit zu minimieren ? Ein Trikot vielleicht ? Oder Verzicht auf die Versandkosten ? Oder ein Anruf, wenn die Jungs anfangen das Bike zusammenzuschrauben ? Über den letzten Vorschlag würde ich mich riesig freuen !



Das ist ja genau der Punkt, der mich jetzt auch schon seit einiger Zeit interessiert. 
Und wozu meines Erachtens auch noch mal von offizieller Seite Stellung bezogen werden müsste !!!  

Das nichts mehr zu dem WARUM und WANN GENAU gesagt wird ist klar.
Aber das zu klären wäre das WIE, sprich: WIE geht es nun weiter?
Werden wir noch einmal benachrichtigt?
Wann kommen genauere Infos zum weiteren Ablauf?

Kommt Canyon uns in irgendeiner Art und Weise entgegen?
Oder hätten wir das alles wissen müssen, worauf wir uns da einlassen, als wir letztes Jahr bestellt haben?

Das sind doch Fragen, worauf man JETZT schon mal etwas antworten könnte, ohne sich zu verhaspeln, oder?


----------



## wagmacX (12. April 2005)

Heute wieder Telefonat mit Canyon. Wie bei den anderen, Teile sind alle da, voraussichtlich diese Woche Montage, aber nichts genaues....  

Bleibt also nichs weiter übrig, als weiter anzurufen um eventuell was zu erfahren. Man muss ja auch selbst so langsam ein bischen planen, weil ich mir Urlaub für die Zeit nehmen wollte, wenn das heiss ersehnte Bike endlich kommen sollte...!


----------



## ChrHurek (12. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab bisher nichts gegenteiliges gehört. Am 15.4. soll mein XC6 montiert werden. Ich werde morgen mal anrufen. Ich hoffe nichts negatives zu hören.


So ich hab grad vor 2 min bei Canyon angerufen. Das einzige was mir gesagt wurde ist, dass ich so wie es aussieht nicht mit einer Verzögerung rechnen muß. 
Was mich allerdings etwas aufregt ist, die Aussage, der Montagetermin sei ja nur voraussichtlich (das hab ich auch gewußt) und es könne also sein, dass es auch mal 10 bis 14 Tage später werden kann, dies sei keine große Verzögerung. 
HALLO!!!!???? Ich glaube durch den enormen Druck der letzen Wochen ist da etwas der Blick für die Realität vorloren gegangen. Klar wenn man mein Bestelldatum bedenkt sind 2 Wochen wirklich nix. *15.11.2004!*

Man konnte mir auch nicht sagen, ob die XC6 Rahmen schon da sind. "Da gibt es keine Moglichkeit dies zu sehen. Es seien einfach zu viele Rahmen und verschiedene Größen. Es würde Ihnen ja auch nicht helfen wenn sie wüssen, der Lenker oder der Sattel ist noch nicht da. Davon kommt das Rad auch nicht schneller". *NAJA!*
 Also im Ergebnis keine gute Nachricht, aber auch keine schlecht, sondern nur unverbindliches Zeugs. 
Das hilft mir nicht unbedingt weiter, ich will das Rad in Koblenz abholen, ich hätte also gerne etwas geplant. Immerhin wäre es ja unter Umständen am Freitag soweit.


----------



## xysiu33 (12. April 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

also ich schreibe gleich eine Email an Canyon mit der Bitte mich zu benachrichtigen ( per Email oder Telefon ) wenn das Bike fertig ist bzw. nach Möglichkeit kurz vor dem Montagebeginn.

Sonst bringt es nichts, ständig bei Canyon anzurufen: im Prinzip ist es so, je öfter man dort anruft, desto schwammiger sind die Aussagen und desto weniger weiß mann eigentlich.

Wir würden - glaube ich - Canyon und uns allen einen riesen Gefallen tun, wenn wir mal die Jungs paar Tage ohne telefonische Nachfragen lassen würden ( ich ruf da mal an und frag, ob ich mit dieser Aussage richtig liege   ).......

OK - Spaß bei Seite: 

CANYON / Staabi: bitte jeden von uns via Email oder Telefon benachrichtigen kurz vor dem Montagetermin !!!    Damit gebe ich mich zufrierden.

Wie sieht es mit euch, Jungs ?   

Gruß vom gestressten Canyon-Wartezimmler, dem gerade sein Urlaub um     
4 Wochen nach hinten verschoben wurde / Urlaubssperre !!!      

So ein Sch........    

Somit kann ich vielleicht doch noch mit meinem neuen Canyon im Urlaub biken ( soll ich mich freuen ??? )


----------



## gabelfox (12. April 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Somit kann ich vielleicht doch noch mit meinem neuen Canyon im Urlaub biken ( soll ich mich freuen ??? )



**Öleimer nehm und ins Feuer kipp**

Da werden 4 Wochen Verschiebung wohl nicht langen   

**Feuerlöscher nehm**


----------



## Melocross (12. April 2005)

Huhu,

hab grad bei der Hotline angerufen und der nette Mann am Telefon hat gemeint das evtl. auch ein paar ES 6 Modelle im Flieger sein könnten! Diese Woche kommen 3 Lieferungen!
ABER ich freun mich jetzt nicht zu früh....

Das lustige ist das die von der Hotline, sogar das "Wartezimmer" kennen!!


----------



## Strider (12. April 2005)

Du könntest ja fragen ob sie dich bevorzugen, als Gründerin des Wartezimmers. Ich wär dafür * G*


----------



## TAILor (12. April 2005)

lese gerade die neue MB.
ich will bei weitem kein neues fass aufmachen. aber ich war doch von dem preis überascht. war mir gar nicht bewusst, das es von speci. für den preis schon fox gibt.   http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/SpecEnduro/Specialized_EnduroEliteBrain.htm

aber ich sag gar nichts und reihe mich wieder ein, in die reihe der wartenden...


----------



## MB_Bazillus (12. April 2005)

Leute,
diese Art der Abwicklung ist unprofessionell. Andererseits agieren andere Hersteller auch nicht anders. Was ist also dran?
Eine bessere Logistik kostet einfach wesentlich mehr Geld und Arbeitskraft. Dies zu bezahlen ist keiner bereit. Wer von Euch hat das Canyon bestellt, weil es ein sehr gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis hat? Und wer wußte schon vorher, dass es zu Lieferverzögerungen kommen kann, wie letztes Jahr?
Ist keine Entschuldigung?! Wer hätte das Bike bestellt, wenn von vorneherein ein Liefertermin im Mai oder Juni vereinbart worden wäre?
Hat also doch funktioniert die Taktik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (12. April 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> lese gerade die neue MB.
> ich will bei weitem kein neues fass aufmachen. aber ich war doch von dem preis überascht. war mir gar nicht bewusst, das es von speci. für den preis schon fox gibt.   http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/SpecEnduro/Specialized_EnduroEliteBrain.htm
> 
> aber ich sag gar nichts und reihe mich wieder ein, in die reihe der wartenden...



WOW, was für ein Rad    Von der Optik her absolut erste Sahne. Da könnte man echt schwach werden. Preis geht tatsächlich. Passt aber wohl nicht so richtig hierher das Thema.


----------



## Freti (12. April 2005)

Joooaaa. Aber ein paar Sachen gefallen mir bei Canyon besser. 
Aber das gehört nicht hier hin, außerdem gibt es Gerüchte das ich eins von den 3 ES-Modellen bekomme.  

Freti


----------



## machero (12. April 2005)

hi leute,
darf man fragen wie lange (in monaten) ihr jetzt genau wartet ?

warte selber auch bereits seit langem auf mein bike (allerdings anderer hersteller).
hab im herbst 2004 bestellt und hätte nicht gedacht das es so lange dauern würde, aber anscheinend sind wartezeiten momentan ja keine seltenheit :/

bei mir sinds jetzt 6 monate und ich hoffe das ich bald endlich drauf fahrn kann!!


----------



## ow1 (12. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Joooaaa. Aber ein paar Sachen gefallen mir bei Canyon besser.
> Aber das gehört nicht hier hin, außerdem gibt es Gerüchte das ich eins von den 3 ES-Modellen bekomme.
> 
> Freti



Also wenn Melocross und Freti ein ES6 bekommen, nehm ich dann für mich das dritte  
Ich hab ja nur noch mein uraltes Koga Miyata Terrarunner,   dass ich mir zur Strassenrackete umgebaut habe 

ow1


----------



## Canyonier (12. April 2005)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> darf man fragen wie lange (in monaten) ihr jetzt genau wartet ?
> 
> warte selber auch bereits seit langem auf mein bike (allerdings anderer hersteller).
> ...


Die meisten schnellen hier haben so Anfang bis Mitte Dezember 04 bestellt.
(Ja, es gibt natürlich auch Außnahmen)


----------



## jörg0234 (13. April 2005)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> darf man fragen wie lange (in monaten) ihr jetzt genau wartet ?
> 
> warte selber auch bereits seit langem auf mein bike (allerdings anderer hersteller).
> ...


Hallo Machero ,
darf man fragen bei welcher Firma du bestellt hast ?
6 Monate hört sich schon Rekordverdächtig an.
Ich habe Anfang Februar 2005 bestellt . XC4 . Soll diese Woche fertig werden.Aussage Hotline.


----------



## ChrHurek (13. April 2005)

jörg0234 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich habe Anfang Februar 2005 bestellt . XC4 . Soll diese Woche fertig werden.Aussage Hotline.


da frag ich mich, wieso die Hotline dir sagen kann, dass dein Rad diese fertig werden soll. Bei mir hat man gemeint es gäbe keine Verschiebung, aber wann das Rad fertig wird, who knows.....


----------



## Staabi (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

die Hotline kann in unserem System verschiedene Status der Bikes in der Kundenhistorie sehen. Wenn da steht "Bereit zur Montage" bedeutet das, das alle Teile an Lager und für die Montage vorbereitet (zusammengestellt) sind. Die Montage steht dann in Kürze an. Bei "Paket gescannt" ist das Rad zum Kunden unterwegs. Vor "Bereit zur Montage" kann die Hotline leider nicht in der Historie sehen, wie der Lieferstatus der Teile ist. Wir haben allerdings diese Woche eine größere Stückzahl von XC Bikes hereinbekommen und die zur Montage anstehenden Bikes werden vorbereitet bzw. montiert.

Wg. der Benachrichtigung vor Versand: Automatisch bietet unser System diese Möglichkeit leider nicht, müsste händisch gemacht werden, leider noch dazu recht kompliziert. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir dafür im Moment Kapazitäten frei haben, kann Euch aber natürlich auch verstehen. Ich spreche mal mit der Verkaufsleitung.

Víele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Mörderpinguin (13. April 2005)

Abstrakt schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht leider nicht per Mopped oder zu Fuß...



Im Notfall kannstes doch mit dem Rad holen. Ich transportiere auf dem Gepäckträger so ziehmlich alles, 2 Bierkästen sind kein Problem, hatte auch schon eine Gartenmöbelgarnitur (2 Sessel und 1 Klapptisch auf einmal) drauf. Dementsprechend beabsichtige ich auch, mein Canyon standesgemäß mit dem Radl abzuholen. Wichtig sind neben einem stabilen Träger vor allem ein paar Spanngurte, dann passt das schon.  
OK, Wiegetritt ist bei voller Beladung natürlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (13. April 2005)

@Mörderpinguin
davon würde ich gerne ein Bild sehen!


----------



## xysiu33 (13. April 2005)

> Zitat von @Mörderpinguin:
> Ich transportiere auf dem Gepäckträger so ziehmlich alles, 2 Bierkästen sind kein Problem, hatte auch schon eine Gartenmöbelgarnitur (2 Sessel und 1 Klapptisch auf einmal) drauf



Hi: bei deinen Erfahrungen kannst du dich mal bei verschiednen Rahmen- sowie Dämpferherstellern als Tester bewerben   

Hallo @Staabi:

danke für deine Mühe. Die Idee mit der Benachrichtigung sofort nach erfolgter Montage ist nicht nur kundenfreundlich sonder entlastet ungemein eure Hotline.   

Wie sieht es mit dem Gerücht aus, daß im Flieger auch noch ES-Rahmen dabei sind ?   

Gruß


----------



## ChrHurek (13. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Hotline kann in unserem System verschiedene Stati der Bikes in der Kundenhistorie sehen. Wenn da steht "Bereit zur Montage" bedeutet das, das alle Teile an Lager und für die Montage vorbereitet (zusammengestellt) sind. Die Montage steht dann in Kürze an. Bei "Paket gescannt" ist das Rad zum Kunden unterwegs. Vor "Bereit zur Montage" kann die Hotline leider nicht in der Historie sehen, wie der Lieferstatus der Teile ist. ....


Alles klar, aber wieso sagt mir dann der "Hotlinemensch" dies nicht auf meine Nachfrage. Dann wäre doch die richtige Antwort gewesen:
"Tut mir leid hier im PC sieht es so aus, als würden noch Teile fehlen. Wir bekommen aber diese Woche einen Schwung XC Rahmen und Teile herein, rufen sie doch einfach am Freitag nochmal an".

Du hast auch sicher gelesen, dass er der Meinung war, 10-14 Tage nach Montagetermin wäre KEINE Verzögerung. Also da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Ich werde entgegen seiner Empfehlung (einfach auf unseren Anruf warten) mich an Freitag nochmal bei der Hotline melden. Das wäre ja mein Montagetermin Falls das Rad bis dahin noch nicht fertig ist, hoffe ich dass man mir ungefähr sagen kann wann ich nach Koblenz fahre kann um das Ding abzuholen. Ich hätte das schon ganz gerne 2-3Tage vorher gewußt.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## ow1 (13. April 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @Staabi:
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem Gerücht aus, daß im Flieger auch noch ES-Rahmen dabei sind ?
> ...



Da würden die Spekulationen, wer denn nun das erste ES-Bike bekommt, vermutlich explodieren   

Ich träum ja auch nur noch davon, dass ich endlich den Karton mit meinem ES6 auspacken darf


----------



## stet hellas (13. April 2005)

Langes Warten, Lieferterminverschiebung und dann noch das nicht ganz so tolle Abschneiden beim Test in der Mountainbike... 

Jetzt bin ich doch bei einem Cube AMS Pro schwach geworden (am Freitag darf ich es in die Arme schließen    )... und habe mein ES7 storniert    .

Allen, die noch auf ihr Canyon warten eine hoffentlich kurze Wartezeit und viel Spaß mit den Bikes...

Stet


----------



## Strider (13. April 2005)

Ich finds ja lustig das so viele Canyon ausgerechnet durch das AMS Pro ersetzten. Scheinbar beeinflussen uns testergebnisse doch   
Den test vom ES7 fand ich übrigens gut. Wenn man von der sinnfreien Note absieht haben sie (jedenfalls für mich) nur gutes über das bike geschrieben.
Na ja morgen kommt wohl mein AMS Pro aber das sollte ich hier wohl nicht zu laut sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (13. April 2005)

Hat sich die Bestechung der "Mountainbike"-Tester also doch gelohnt, um wegen Stornierungen schneller an mein ES8 zu kommen  

Ich freue mich trotz wahrscheinlich verspäteter Lieferung wie wild auf mein Canyon und vielen Dank an Staabi für die nicht selbstverständliche Informationspolitik (auch wenn einige hier das anders sehen)!

Ciao
Falk


----------



## fone (13. April 2005)

ES-AMS?
wenn dann AMS FR?
na egal.

falk72,
seh ich auch so mit der informationspolitik.
hab ewig auf meinen helm vom händler gewartet, kumpel auf rad. bei anruf gabs, wenn man den *falschen* am telefon hatte nur: haben wir sie angerufen? nein. wir rufen an, wenns da ist. aufgelegt.    

gruß
fone


----------



## Hubertus (13. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich babe gerade eben bei meinem Anruf bei der Hotline erfahren, dass ich mein ES 9 Ende nächster, spätestens Anfang übernächster Woche (jedenfalls noch im April) bei mir daheim haben werde. Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Vorauss. Montagetermin war der 25.04.

Hubertus


----------



## Wrangler (13. April 2005)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich babe gerade eben bei meinem Anruf bei der Hotline erfahren, dass ich mein ES 9 Ende nächster, spätestens Anfang übernächster Woche (jedenfalls noch im April) bei mir daheim haben werde. Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Vorauss. Montagetermin war der 25.04.
> Hubertus



Ach Mensch, wieso mussten eigentlich ausgerechnet wir ES6'ler die Arxxxkarte mit der längsten Wartezeit ziehen?   

Dann mal toi toi toi, dass alles klappt!


----------



## ChrHurek (13. April 2005)

Heute nochmal angerufen: Die XC6 Rahmen sind noch nicht da. Der Typ von gestern hat gemeint, das könnte er nicht überprüfen, er hat keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

Der von heute hat sich sogar die Mühe gemacht mal nachzufragen. Der war  wenigstens zu einer Auskunft bereit.  

Also mit 15.4 wird es nix.


----------



## Strider (13. April 2005)

Vielleicht weil das es6 eh schnell ausverkauft war und die warteliste wohl lang ist   
Nein spass beiseite die ES7 käufer müssen doch teilweise noch länger warten


----------



## Augus1328 (13. April 2005)

@an alle, die von ES Bikes auf Cube AMS Pro wechseln:
Ihr wisst schon, dass die Einsatzzwecke beider Bikes komplett unterschiedlich sind. Da zweifel ich ja schon, ob Ihr überhaupt wusstet, was Ihr bei Canyon bestellt habt.  
Sorry, aber Versandbikes sind für Euch nicht das Richtige. Ihr könnt ja nichtmal Euren Einsatzzweck richtig deuten.   Lasst Euch lieber vom Händler beraten....

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Mörderpinguin (13. April 2005)

Wer unbedingt ein Canyon will, aber keine Lust hat, länger zu warten oder sich weiter mit der Hotline rumzuschlagen, kann sich ja bei ebay ein *Grand Canyon ES 46 * ersteigern! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33091&item=5905371729&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V


----------



## wagmacX (13. April 2005)

^^^


----------



## ow1 (13. April 2005)

Mörderpinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer unbedingt ein Canyon will, aber keine Lust hat, länger zu warten oder sich weiter mit der Hotline rumzuschlagen, kann sich ja bei ebay ein *Grand Canyon ES 46 * ersteigern!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33091&item=5905371729&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V


      Da würde die ganze Warterei sicher entspannter über die Bühne gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (13. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> @an alle, die von ES Bikes auf Cube AMS Pro wechseln:
> Ihr wisst schon, dass die Einsatzzwecke beider Bikes komplett unterschiedlich sind. Da zweifel ich ja schon, ob Ihr überhaupt wusstet, was Ihr bei Canyon bestellt habt.
> Sorry, aber Versandbikes sind für Euch nicht das Richtige. Ihr könnt ja nichtmal Euren Einsatzzweck richtig deuten.   Lasst Euch lieber vom Händler beraten....
> 
> ...


Beides sind Tourenbikes. Das eine ein bisschen robusterer Tourer das andere ein bisschen schnellerer Tourer. 3cm mehr Federweg hinten (ich wär das ES eh in der toureneinstellung gefahren, also eher 1,5-2 cm) und 1,5 cm Federweg vorne machen noch keinen "komplett unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereich".


----------



## Augus1328 (13. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Beides sind Tourenbikes. Das eine ein bisschen robusterer Tourer das andere ein bisschen schnellerer Tourer. 3cm mehr Federweg hinten (ich wär das ES eh in der toureneinstellung gefahren, also eher 1,5-2 cm) und 1,5 cm Federweg vorne machen noch keinen "komplett unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereich".



Denkst Du.... Warum hattest Du Dir dann kein XC bestellt???


----------



## xysiu33 (13. April 2005)

> Wer unbedingt ein Canyon will, aber keine Lust hat, länger zu warten oder sich weiter mit der Hotline rumzuschlagen, kann sich ja bei ebay ein Grand Canyon ES 46 ersteigern!



Hallo Jungs: ich habe gerade das Grand Canyon ES 46 ersteigert !
DAS DOLLE IST, DASS DIE MÄDELS IM PREIS ENTHALTEN SIND !!!    

Meine Bike-Bestellung bleibt weiterhin bestehen: nach mörderischen Touren mit dem Canyon ES werde ich mich mit Grand Canyon ES 46 und den Mädels entspannen.......    

Danke für den Tipp @Mörderpinguin


----------



## Strider (13. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst Du.... Warum hattest Du Dir dann kein XC bestellt???



Denken andere auch. 
Kein XC, Weil es keins in meinen Ausstattungswünschen (Verstellbare Gabel, Grosse Bremsscheiben, Komplett XT) gab.

Denke aber wir sollten das jetzt nicht im Wartezimmer breit treten


----------



## Melocross (13. April 2005)

Hallo Ihr,
also mein Freund hat jetzt auch bei der Hotline angerufen wg. dem ES7(lt brief +email KW15) , bis heute wurde es nicht montiert, da noch Teile fehlen. 

Ich denke die ES6er werden wohl dann auch noch warten müssen, wenn es bei den ES7 verschiebungen gibt.

Ich bin aber guter Hoffnung heute, da meine neuen Bike Schuhe von northwave( Navigator Lady) gekommen sind


----------



## Zettler (13. April 2005)

Frage am Rande.

Wurde das ES7 in der Mauntenbike Getestet???


----------



## KalTorak (13. April 2005)

Jepp! Siehe aktuelle Ausgabe...


----------



## Zettler (13. April 2005)

Und zahlt es sich aus, sie zu kaufen?


----------



## Buhmuckel (13. April 2005)

Zettler schrieb:
			
		

> Und zahlt es sich aus, sie zu kaufen?



Nein, hab sie gerade in der Hand  
Jetzt weiss ich, dass der Conti Vertical keine Freeride-Pelle ist   
2 Plattfüsse im Test lassen kein gutes Ergebniss zu.

Zur Minute3:

Mountainbike5/05:"...die leichte Minute mühte sich durch grobe Terrain. Bei härterer Gangart über Stufen und Rippen hinweg fehlt es ihr an der nötigen Progression..."

Bike4/05: "....nichts für Racer.....Mit Forstwegen und Schotter unterfordert.... ihr wirft man besser ein paar dicke Brocken in den Weg..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (13. April 2005)

Die MB ist total kacke. Da steht nix interessantes drin.


----------



## Melocross (13. April 2005)

Hallo nochmal:

wer hat denn jetzt definitiv von Canyon zu Cube gewechselt?? oder sind das immer nur "Drohungen"!!
..würd mich nur mal interessieren, da in fast jedem 3 Post das Cube AMS steht.


----------



## Zettler (13. April 2005)

So was hab ich ja wieder mal erwartet, da hat wohl wieder wer nicht tüchtig genug (geschmiert).Ups das hätte ich jetzt wohl nicht schreiben dürfen, oje ich kanns nicht mehr löschen meine Tastatur muß wohl kaputt sein - konnte nur noch eine Klammer setzen.


----------



## Buhmuckel (13. April 2005)

Zettler schrieb:
			
		

> So was hab ich ja wieder mal erwartet, da hat wohl wieder wer nicht tüchtig genug (geschmiert).Ups das hätte ich jetzt wohl nicht schreiben dürfen, oje ich kanns nicht mehr löschen meine Tastatur muß wohl kaputt sein - konnte nur noch eine Klammer setzen.



Verzettel Dich blos nicht...


----------



## Strider (13. April 2005)

Also ich hab mein Canyon noch nicht storniert, aber im grunde soll noch diese Woche mein Cube kommen und dann werd ich das stornieren nachholen (ganz so reich bin ich dann doch nicht)


----------



## Gorgonzales (14. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mein Canyon noch nicht storniert, aber im grunde soll noch diese Woche mein Cube kommen und dann werd ich das stornieren nachholen (ganz so reich bin ich dann doch nicht)



ahoi...
also  ich verfolge dieses forum ja auch schon über eine woche bzw. seit dem ich mir ein canyon es bestellt hatte.
Aus unschlüssigkeiten bezüglich der rahmengröße (189cm - 92cm) bin ich auf das CUBE gestossen. Das ist meines erachtens der kompromiß aus 20 und 22 zoll vom canyon, da das sitz und oberrohr gekürzt sind.
(Also ich bin echt überzeugt von den canyon bikes wollt mir letztes jahr schon eines bestellen, war aber ausverkauft.)
Der rahmen ist mir in 20 zoll denkmal fast zu klein, da mein sattel auf 82cm steht. ****. und bei 22zoll ist das oberrohr lang wie eine streckbank.
(mein hirn hatt ne woche zoll-cm und rohrlängen psychosen hinter sich.)
Hab gestern ein Cube geordert und des canyon abbestellt.
Na ja, hauptsache biken. 
warten muss ich trotzdem 4-6 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorgonzales (14. April 2005)

Sorry, CUBE AMS pro FR


----------



## Gorgonzales (14. April 2005)

http://www.shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/22_45_167/products_id/1061


----------



## mischuer (14. April 2005)

man wartet ja nicht nur auf die bikes. Beim Zubehör siehts, bei mir zumindest ähnlich aus. schon 4 Wochen. gäääääähn.....


----------



## ow1 (14. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal:
> 
> wer hat denn jetzt definitiv von Canyon zu Cube gewechselt?? oder sind das immer nur "Drohungen"!!
> ..würd mich nur mal interessieren, da in fast jedem 3 Post das Cube AMS steht.



Also wenn ich mir die Cube`s und Spec`s so anschaue sind das keine wirklichen Alternativen gegenüber einem ES6. Sehen alle irgendwie altbacken aus. Was ich bei einem ES6 habe und unbedingt möchte ist FOX  
Da warte ich doch lieber noch ein paar Wochen  
ow1


----------



## Biker_Hannover (14. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal meine Meinung zum Test in der MB abgeben. Schade für alle zukünftigen ES 7 Fahrer, dass ihr auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt habt!  Aber dafür bekommt ihr es ja schneller als die ES 6 ler.....obwohl tauschen möchte ich nicht mit euch!  Wenn man die negativen Punkte im Test liest (die Reifen mal vernachlässigt!) dann gibt es wohl Probleme mit der Gabel...und nun ratet mal was das ES 6 für eine Gabel hat...genau die Gabel, die auch ein Testsieger fährt!  ! FOX TALAS und damit wäre wohl das ES 6 aufgrund des guten Preises Testsieger geworden! Ok sicherlich nur eine Interpretation meinerseits, aber nicht ganz abwägig! 
Lasst uns Feiern und in froher Erwartung auf unsere Bikes (ES 6) warten und allen ES 7 Fahrern  viel Spass beim Freeriden wünschen   !

Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## Strider (14. April 2005)

Was laberst du eigentlich für einen gequirlte schei...
1. Der testsieger hat ne Nixon drin, kein Bike im test hat genau die Gabel aus dem ES6
2. Das ES6 ist ganz genauso hauptsächlich auf Touren ausgelegt. Die Gabel allein macht das bike nicht zu einem anderen.
3. Die ES7 kommen auch nicht vor den ES6


----------



## Wrangler (14. April 2005)

Nicht streiten Jungs    

Lasst uns da doch lieber auf die Mädels im Pool zurück kommen


----------



## Biker_Hannover (14. April 2005)

Ui Ui Ui bist du aber agressiv, schlecht geschlafen?  werd mal lockerer und versuch ein wenig deine Worte im Griff zu halten! Oder bist du in deinem Leben außerhalb dieses Freds auch so drauf? Falls ja, dann beginne dich zu zügeln!

Keep Cool und freu dich halt mit den ES 6 lern auf Ihr tolles BIKE


----------



## Knuffi (14. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal:
> 
> wer hat denn jetzt definitiv von Canyon zu Cube gewechselt?? oder sind das immer nur "Drohungen"!!
> ..würd mich nur mal interessieren, da in fast jedem 3 Post das Cube AMS steht.



Definitiv habe ich den wechsel noch nicht vollzogen, warte auch in diesem Fall immer noch darauf eine Probefahrt mit dem Bike machen zu können. Soll aber allerspätestens nächste Woche soweit sein. Wenn es mir dann super passt werde ich mich evtl. dafür entscheiden. Alternativ werde ich auch noch die FR Version vom Cube und ein Speci probe fahren, um einen Vergleich zu haben.

Das wird warscheinlich alles so lange dauern, das bis dahin mein ES6 auch schon da ist


----------



## ow1 (14. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht streiten Jungs
> 
> Lasst uns da doch lieber auf die Mädels im Pool zurück kommen




Die hab ich ja noch gar nicht richtig angeschaut   Aber was ist das für ein gruftiger Typ in der Mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wagmacX (14. April 2005)

Hab mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert...  Jetzt sind auf einmal doch noch Teile unterwegs , die diese Woche eintreffen sollen   Deswegen Montage 16 KW..., also so langsam glaub ich das die Termine aus den Briefen, die aus "versehen" verschickt wurden, gar nicht so unrealistisch waren.  

Also,.... ach ne mir fehlen die Worte. Könnte nur noch...


----------



## Werni (14. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Vieleicht kann mich jemand aufklären bezüglich der komplett gegesätzlichen Tests zur Minute 3 in Bike und Mountainbike:

(Zitat von Buhmuckel)

Zur Minute3:

Mountainbike5/05:"...die leichte Minute mühte sich durch grobe Terrain. Bei härterer Gangart über Stufen und Rippen hinweg fehlt es ihr an der nötigen Progression..."

Bike4/05: "....nichts für Racer.....Mit Forstwegen und Schotter unterfordert.... ihr wirft man besser ein paar dicke Brocken in den Weg..."

Habe beide Tests selbst gelesen und frage mich nun wie es kommen kann, daß man die gleiche Gabel derart gegensätzlich beurteilen kann. Klärt mich jemand auf?


----------



## markuztirol (14. April 2005)

hm ... also ich bin mittlerweile auch beim überlegen ob nicht ein anderes bike als alternative in frage kommt zum meinem bestelltem es7   wie zum beispiel das speci enduro brain.    wenn ich das beim localem händler ein bisschen umbaun lasse müsste es sogar auf fast das selbe gewicht kommen wie das es7 und preislich lässt sich erfahrungsgemäß auch noch was machen. 
zumal für mich ein enduro einsatz mit leichten freereide ansätzen absolutes muss ist. und ein wendiges spaß bike .. naja.. ich werde mal warten bis ich das es7 bekomme und mir in der zwischenzeit das speci a bissal anschaun, aber ich denke mal es wird beim es bleiben. aber die zweifel die einem so aufkommen .. ahhh ich hasse das.
naja.. aber das bike soll halt perfect sein.. und das leben in den bergen ist hart und unerbitterlich *ggg*

toll jetzt weiß i iweder nicht ob ich wohl die richtig e wahl getroffen habe    

hm was meit ihr is besser fürs gröbere .... sind meine grübeleien begründet.. noch dem neustem test??    ahhhhhh


----------



## Werni (14. April 2005)

Hi Markuztirol,

halte ebenfalls am ES7 fest. Glaube eher daß anzuraten ist diese ganzen Tests einfach nicht so wichtig zu nehmen.


----------



## Freti (14. April 2005)

@ow1
Man, wie hast du den denn entdeckt?  
Freti


----------



## markuztirol (14. April 2005)

warscheinlich eh!!! das beste ist wirklich zu warten und dann mal draufsetzen.. das sagt für jeden einzlenen mehr als die ganzen tests.. jeder ist anderst und hat andere dinge di ihm wichtig sind ...


----------



## Biker_Hannover (14. April 2005)

Das perfekte BIKE:

Man nehme ein ES 7
Demontiere die Gabel
Montiere eine FOX TALAS RLC 95 mm bis 130 mm

und erhalte ein schönes ES 6 ---   das ist das perfekte BIKE


----------



## lexxx (14. April 2005)

ich habe genug von dem theater. mein XC habe ich heute storniert.
am dienstag habe ich mir ein SIMPLON LEXX bestellt.
erstklassige beratung beim händler, total flexibel bei der komponentenauswahl, gute konditionen. ist zwar ein stück teurer als das canyon XC, aber es ist heute verschickt worden und ich kanns mir morgen beim händler abholen   

christian


----------



## TAILor (14. April 2005)

leute lasst euch von den tests nicht so beeinflussen! da sagt jeder was anderes. selbst die bikebezeichnungen ändern sich mit jeder neuen ausgabe.

vor paar ausgaben in der BIKE wurden enduros getestet (da war das canyon BM ein enduro, das es ein cc bis tourenbike) 
dann wird mal wieder zw. long travel enduros und enduros unterschieden....

in der jetzigen ausgabe wurde das halt nicht und so testet man halt bikes mit 150 mm federweg gegen welche mit nur 130 mm und wundert sich dann warum die im gelände nicht ganz so gut sind und und und.

das ist so übersichtlich wie mein beitrag gerade. aber ich will ja die zeitschriften auch nicht schlecht reden (kaufe sie ja selber ständig). ich will nur sagen dass ständig was anderes geschrieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (14. April 2005)

gab es nicht mal einen thread: wer sein bike schon bekommen hat?

wäre schön als wartender es 6ler mal zu sehen, dass überhaupt was läuft und erste fahrberichte einzuholen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. April 2005)

lexxx schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe genug von dem theater. mein XC habe ich heute storniert.
> am dienstag habe ich mir ein SIMPLON LEXX bestellt.
> erstklassige beratung beim händler, total flexibel bei der komponentenauswahl, gute konditionen. ist zwar ein stück teurer als das canyon XC, aber es ist heute verschickt worden und ich kanns mir morgen beim händler abholen
> 
> christian




Ein Simplon Lexx hab ich kürzlich auch gesehen...
...100 Euro teurer als ein XC6 und grad mal eine Manitou AXEL montiert


----------



## Strider (14. April 2005)

Sorry das das vorhin ein wenig unsachlich war aber da hatte ich gerade erfahren, dass sich mein Cube um einen Tag nach hinten verschiebt   
Um den Tests der Minute würde ich mir keine sorge machen und eher auf den doch etwas seriöseren test der Bike hören. Halte das ES7 immernoch für ein supergeiles Bike.


----------



## ow1 (14. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> @ow1
> Man, wie hast du den denn entdeckt?
> Freti



Mein zweiter Name ist eben "Häuptling Adlerauge"  
ow1


----------



## Compagnon (14. April 2005)

Naja, ein Vorteil haben die Stornos der Testsiegerhinterherhechler: Canyon wird sich super reinhängen, die Dinger endlich auszuliefern, denn jeder Tag Verzögerung kann wieder neue Stornos bringen


----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2005)

Mach mir grad so meine Gedanken, ob Canyon z.Zt. erstmal nur die ganzen Bikes aufbaut, welche für`s Bike Festival in Riva in zwei Wochen bestimmt sind. Das könnte sich Canyon marketingtechnisch garnicht erlauben dort keine Bikes auszustellen. Evtl. waren im Flieger ja nur "die" Bikes, die für`s Festival bestimmt sind  

Wer weiß, wer weiß....   

Wenn ich bis in zwei Wochen mein BM-SL nicht im Keller stehen hab, dann klau ich mir ein BM-SL auf`m Festival Gelände in Riva  Da spar ich mir wenigstens die Kohle für´s Neue...

mahlzeit
Da Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto_muc (14. April 2005)

Eine gute Nachricht: mein XC 8 wird/wurde nicht heute gebaut, sondern wurde auf nächsten Mittwoch verschoben. Falls das final stimmen sollte, hält sich die Verzögerung - zumindest beim XC 8 - doch wohl in Grenzen.

Werde also nächste Woche anfangen, jeden Tag ein Päckchen Euronen aus dem Automaten zu ziehen...


----------



## Staabi (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich war heute kurz im Shop (mein Büro ist ja in der Koblenzer Innenstadt, nicht im Canyon Hauptgebäude) und habe schon die ersten Kunden Ihre XC 8 abholen sehen. Ausserdem sind ES 8 und ES 9 und AFAIR auch BM SL in der Montagevorbereitung, da geht es morgen los. ES 7 erwarten wir in der nächsten Woche, Montage geht dort vermutlich Ende der nächsten Woche los. Achja, XC 4/5/6 sind auch zur Zeit in Montage.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ow1 (14. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich war heute kurz im Shop (mein Büro ist ja in der Koblenzer Innenstadt, nicht im Canyon Hauptgebäude) und habe schon die ersten Kunden Ihre XC 8 abholen sehen. Ausserdem sind ES 8 und ES 9 und AFAIR auch BM SL in der Montagevorbereitung, da geht es morgen los. ES 7 erwarten wir in der nächsten Woche, Montage geht dort vermutlich Ende der nächsten Woche los. Achja, XC 4/5/6 sind auch zur Zeit in Montage.
> 
> ...


Wo bleiben die ES6?????????????????????


----------



## thesurge (14. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, XC 4/5/6 sind auch zur Zeit in Montage.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Vielen Dank Mr. Staab.

Juhuu es geht los ...


----------



## aemkei77 (14. April 2005)

Solche INFO s braucht der Wartende


----------



## Augus1328 (14. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich war heute kurz im Shop (mein Büro ist ja in der Koblenzer Innenstadt, nicht im Canyon Hauptgebäude) und habe schon die ersten Kunden Ihre XC 8 abholen sehen. Ausserdem sind ES 8 und ES 9 und AFAIR auch BM SL in der Montagevorbereitung, da geht es morgen los. ES 7 erwarten wir in der nächsten Woche, Montage geht dort vermutlich Ende der nächsten Woche los. Achja, XC 4/5/6 sind auch zur Zeit in Montage.
> 
> ...



yes baby   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## ChrHurek (14. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, XC 4/5/6 sind auch zur Zeit in Montage.


Naja laut Hotline sind die Teile fürs XC6 erst ab 20.4 vollständig.

Bei der Hotline hat man mich als "der Bud Spencer" erkannt.     

Ich glaube es muß nicht Staabi sondern Stasi heißen


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

nur noch einmal kurz zur Verdeutlichung, weil nach meiner Notiz von eben einige Kunden auf der Hotline angerufen haben: Die Räder werden natürlich trotzdem abhängig von der Auftragsnummer/dem Bestelldatum und der Rahmengröße montiert. Wir haben ja auch insgesamt ein paar Räder mehr verkauft als sich Kunden hier im Forum tummeln . Meine Info heißt deshalb nicht, das Räder mit Termin Ende April/Mai oder später jetzt auch bereits montiert werden. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wrangler (14. April 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Die Räder werden natürlich trotzdem abhängig von der Auftragsnummer/dem Bestelldatum und der *Rahmengröße *montiert. [...]



Würde mich bitte auf jeden Fall interessieren, was das genau heißt bzgl. der Rahmengröße?

Ich hätte ja jetzt gedacht, dass die Reihenfolge (vorausgesetzt alle Teile sind soweit zur Montage da) nur von der Auftragsnummer/dem Bestelldatum abhängig ist?!?!

Was hat denn da die Rahmengröße für eine Auswirkung?
Ich mache mir jetzt große Sorgen, weil ich ja anscheinend als einer der Wenigen hier ein ES6 in Größe S bestellt habe - zwar schon recht früh, aber...

Kann das bedeuten, dass bestimmte Rahmengrößen, die 'gängiger' sind, eher montiert werden?!?!?!

Doch wohl hoffentlich bitte nicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Compagnon (14. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Hotline hat man mich als "der Bud Spencer" erkannt.
> Ich glaube es muß nicht Staabi sondern Stasi heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (14. April 2005)

@Wrangler
keine Sorge ich werde mit Dir bis zum Schluss da sitzen, hab ja auch Größe S  

Schade das die ES 6 gar nicht mehr vom Staabi groß erwähnt werden. Das sagt mir noch a bissi länger warten


----------



## almo (14. April 2005)

Hallo alle,

wollte heute morgen den Lieferstatus fuer mein XC6 erfragen.... und es ist bereits unterwegs...    Es geht also los... Das dumme ist nur dass ich die naechsen 2 Wochen in den USA bin


----------



## Wrangler (14. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler
> keine Sorge ich werde mit Dir bis zum Schluss da sitzen, hab ja auch Größe S
> 
> Schade das die ES 6 gar nicht mehr vom Staabi groß erwähnt werden. Das sagt mir noch a bissi länger warten



Sehr lieb von Dir Melocross   

Aber ich würde da gern noch mal ein Wort von Staabi zu hören!!!

Das hat jetzt ja auch nichts mit irgendwelchen Spekulationen von wegen Montage- oder Liefertermin zu tun (naja, ein wenig schon   ) - sondern wäre eine grundlegende Frage zur Reihenfolge bei der Montage.
Und das sollte bitte DRINGENDST mal geklärt werden.

Ich verstehe ja, dass die Rahmen sicherlich in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge produziert werden - aber wenn ich den letzten Beitrag von Staabi richtig deute, dann hat ja anscheinend die Rahmengröße auch einen Einfluss auf den Rang bei der Montage?!?!

Und das kann ja wohl nicht sein!!!!!!!!!   

Mag sein, dass ich mich hier wieder verrückt mache - aber gerade daher hätt ich das gern gewußt.


----------



## Golsi (14. April 2005)

almo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle,
> 
> wollte heute morgen den Lieferstatus fuer mein XC6 erfragen.... und es ist bereits unterwegs...    Es geht also los... Das dumme ist nur dass ich die naechsen 2 Wochen in den USA bin


Du Glücklicher   wann war den dein ursprünglich anvisierter Montagetermin ?????


----------



## BikeTroll (14. April 2005)

almo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle,
> 
> wollte heute morgen den Lieferstatus fuer mein XC6 erfragen.... und es ist bereits unterwegs...    Es geht also los... Das dumme ist nur dass ich die naechsen 2 Wochen in den USA bin




Und Deine Rahmengröße wäre auch noch von intresse   ...

Habe ende November ein XC6 in L Bestellt. Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist der 15.04. Noch kann ich hoffen   . 

Ich beobachte die Diskussion schon seit längerem. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Erfahrungen mit Terminverschiebungen gemacht. Ein Freund von mir hat sich letztes Jahr das XC4 bestellt und hat es sogar vor dem Termin erhalten. Bei  mir gab es 4 Wochen Verschiebung, was sicherlich nicht toll war. Unterm Strich bin ich aber immer noch sehr zufrieden   mit dem Bike und habe es nicht bereut gewartet zu haben. 

Trotzdem erinnert mich die Situation doch stark ans letzte Jahr. Am Ende waren dann, denke ich zumindest, alle mehr oder weniger zufrieden. Also ruhig Blut, es dauert halt so lange wie es dauert und durch ständiges Nachfragen geht's auch nicht schneller...  

Gruß
  Andreas


----------



## ChrHurek (14. April 2005)

almo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle,
> 
> wollte heute morgen den Lieferstatus fuer mein XC6 erfragen.... und es ist bereits unterwegs...    Es geht also los... Das dumme ist nur dass ich die naechsen 2 Wochen in den USA bin


Jetzt mal ehrlich wie kann denn das sein, der Hotlinemensch von heute Nachmittag hat mir gesagt, die XC6 Modelle können noch nicht in der Montage sein, da noch Teile fehlen.


----------



## almo (15. April 2005)

meine Rahmengroesse ist M. Geplanter Montagetermin 15.4.05


----------



## wagmacX (15. April 2005)

Halleluja....   

Mein Auftrag ist ausgedruckt, jetzt geht es vorwärts  nächste Woche sollte es dann mit der Auslieferung klappen         

Oh Gott Ich bin so aufgeregt... oh Gott o Gotto Gott *bibber* *freu*


----------



## Zeckengesicht (15. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich war gestern in Koblenz, und habe mein XC 8 in XL abgeholt.
Es ist alles gut gelaufen und der Montagetermin ist eingehalten worden 14.4.
Mein Änderungswunsch Louise FR (habe die Bremse vorher rübergeschickt), ist Problemlos gemacht worden.
Ich kann nur jeden empfehlen das Rad selber abzuhohlen (bin ca 200Km hin und 200km zurück gefahren), so das man gegebenfalls noch verschiedene korrekturen ( Vorbau usw) gegen Aufpreis machen lassen kann.
Die Radübergabe war perfekt, es wurde einen alles erklärt.

Habe noch eine frage (bin bis jetzt nur Gripshift usw gefahren).
Als Einfingerbremser bekomme ich den abstand zwischen Trigger und Bremse nicht richtig hin.
Ist die Bremse richtig bin ich beim Lenker festhalten an den Triggern, und sind die Trigger richtig komme ich nicht mehr an die Bremse. Ist das normal ?
Habe versucht Trigger mit Bremse zu tauschen dann passt aber die Ganganzeige nicht mehr und der Winkel der Trigger wird unergonomisch.


MFG 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (15. April 2005)

Vielleicht darf hier auch noch kurz meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich habe Anfang Dezember ein XC5 bestellt und habe gestern von sehr freundlichen Hotlinemitarbeiter die Information bekommen das die Teile gestern geliefert worden und ab heute zusammengeschraubt wird. Meines ist laut Datenbank am Dienstag dran, somit eine Verzögerung um 3 Tage (ohne WE). Damit kann ich zumindest sehr gut leben, vorrausgesetzt diese Info stimmt....  Es klang zumindest glaubwürdig...


----------



## wime (15. April 2005)

Hallo Leute
Habe heute einen Brief von Canyon erhalten. Die Spannung war gross......
und siehe da, es war die Rechnung für mein XC8  
Gemäss Auftragsbestätigung war der voraussichtliche Montagetermin der 15.04.05. und siehe da am 15.04.05 war bereits die Rechnung bei mir angekommen. Das nenne ich Planung.    

Willy


----------



## Strider (15. April 2005)

Wow damit bist du hier der erste mit Canyonfully 05 im Forum!
Du kannst die Ganganzeige abschrauben und die Schaltheben irgendwie verschliessen. Dann hast du mehr Freiheit bei positionieren.


----------



## Bigattack (15. April 2005)

Mich würden bei Gelegenheit mal erste Erfahrungen mit dem RP3-Dämpfer interessieren!


----------



## TAILor (15. April 2005)

ja genau! es wäre jetzt sowiso an der zeit, die schönen bildchen und erfahrungen mit den neuen bikes in einem eigenen thread zu veröffentlichen, finde ich.
@zeckengasicht: tolle bilder, die machen echt hungrig!


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. April 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würden bei Gelegenheit mal erste Erfahrungen mit dem RP3-Dämpfer interessieren!



Genau! Das wäre super....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golsi (15. April 2005)

Mein XC 6 (Größe M) ist auch bereits heute verschickt worden (Montagetermin war ursprünglich 20.04)


----------



## Zeckengesicht (15. April 2005)

Tach nochmal,

habe die Trigger mit der Bremse getauscht, und die Ganganzeige abgeschraubt.
Aber es passt nicht, die Trigger wurden dann viel zu schräg hängen so das ich zum schalten die ganze Hand verdrehen muß.
Es ist nicht vorgesehen die Bremse sorum zu montieren, es sind keine Aussparungen vorhanden, andersrum schon.

Noch eine Frage:Kann ich die Felgen für Autoventile auf 8,5 mm aufbohren oder verliere ich dann die Garantie auf den Felgen  ?
Habe noch drei andere Räder ,alle mit AV, muß ich jetzt den Schlauch mischmasch machen ?(Für jedes Rad ein eigenen Rucksack mit passenden Schlau ?)

MFG Martin


----------



## Quellekatalog (15. April 2005)

Zeckengesicht schrieb:
			
		

> Tach nochmal,
> 
> habe die Trigger mit der Bremse getauscht, und die Ganganzeige abgeschraubt.
> Aber es passt nicht, die Trigger wurden dann viel zu schräg hängen so das ich zum schalten die ganze Hand verdrehen muß.
> Es ist nicht vorgesehen die Bremse sorum zu montieren, es sind keine Aussparungen vorhanden, andersrum schon.



Nur zur Richtigstelllung: Du hast Rapidfire-Schalthebel von Shimano und keine Trigger von Sram!
Thema wurde auch schon mal behandelt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155187&highlight=Trigger


----------



## fone (15. April 2005)

natürlich verlierst du die garantie auf die felgen wenn du dran rumbohrst.

hab zwar keine ahnung und mich nicht informiert, wäre für mich aber das einzig logische.


gruß
fone


----------



## Compagnon (15. April 2005)

Bist Du sicher daß die Bohrung nicht passt? Wie ich das kenne gibt's immer nur eine Größe für die Bohrung, für die SV Ventile wird dann ein kleiner Distanzring (Gummi oder was härteres) reingeschoben. Den kannst du locker rausnehmen. Alternative: rüste deine anderen Bikes auf SV um.
Die Frage mit der Garantie war hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst. Ich glaub aber Mike Kluge hat mal in 40 sek einen Platten behoben, weil er sogar ein zweites Loch in die Felge gebohrt und einen zweiten Schlauch reingezogen hat. Machen würd ich's aber trotzdem nicht.
Das XC 8 hätt ich auch gern mit einer Louise FR. Falls du die Marta verkaufst lass mal hören was du dafür gekriegt hast, damit ich mich im Nachhinein schön darüber ärgern kann, warum ich's nicht genauso gemacht hab


----------



## gabelfox (15. April 2005)

Zeckengesicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich war gestern in Koblenz, und habe mein XC 8 in XL abgeholt....



Was mir bei Fotos von Canyon Rädern in XL leider immer wieder auffällt:  das so schön abfallende Oberrohr ALLER Abbildungen auf der Canyon Seite verläuft bei XL fast gerade   
Sieht lange nicht so gut aus wie die kleineren Rahmengrößen.


----------



## Strider (15. April 2005)

Mein AMS ist gekommen und ich bin jetzt kein Wartender mehr   
Vielen dank euch allen beim erleichtern der warterei und es sieht ja jetzt so aus als ginge es bei Canyon auch voran.
Wenn ich mein ES7 cancel bekommen ein paar von euch die Bikes auch ein bisschen früher


----------



## ChrHurek (15. April 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir bei Fotos von Canyon Rädern in XL leider immer wieder auffällt:  das so schön abfallende Oberrohr ALLER Abbildungen auf der Canyon Seite verläuft bei XL fast gerade
> Sieht lange nicht so gut aus wie die kleineren Rahmengrößen.


Stimmt, aber da kann mal halt wirklich nichts machen.


----------



## ChrHurek (15. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Mein AMS ist gekommen und ich bin jetzt kein Wartender mehr
> Vielen dank euch allen beim erleichtern der warterei und es sieht ja jetzt so aus als ginge es bei Canyon auch voran.
> Wenn ich mein ES7 cancel bekommen ein paar von euch die Bikes auch ein bisschen früher


Stell mal ein Bild ins Album


----------



## Melocross (15. April 2005)

Hallo Strider,

ein Wartezimmersitzer weniger.

Wünsch Dir alles gute und viel Freude mit Deinem Cube  !
Foto wohl gleich heut gemacht, sieht sehr gut aus!
evtl. schauts ja trotzdem mal ab und an bei uns hier vorbei.
So Leute, langsam wird hier der harte Kern wohl kleiner  

... da bekomme ich ja gleich Angst, aber solange Wrangler ja auch noch wartet, bin ich nicht ganz so alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (15. April 2005)

Natürlich bleib ich dem Zimmer treu. Das mit den Xl grössen finde ich als XL biker auch ätzend. Ich kenn kein Bike das grösser besser aussieht als klein.


----------



## ChrHurek (15. April 2005)

Sieht klasse aus. Dann mal viel Spaß damit!


----------



## x-men (15. April 2005)

> @ Strider,
> 
> .... So Leute, langsam wird hier der harte Kern wohl kleiner



Naja, wäre ja nicht wirklich so schlimm, radeln macht schließlich 'nen kleinen Hauch mehr Laune, als frustige Beiträge zum Besten zu geben und sich damit die Zeit zum großen Tag totzuschlagen.   

Leider hatte ich nicht soviel Glück wie die "Zeckengesicht" und "Wime",welche ihr XC8 schon in bzw. quasi in der Hand halten. Als ich am Mittwoch bei der Hotline angerief, hieß es: "...die Montage geht heute oder mogen los und Ende der Woche ist das gute Stück auf der Reise...". Heute sah dies schon wieder ganz anders aus, denn als ich mir die DHL Versandnummer abholen wollte, hieß es:".... naja ich, ehm ich weiß nicht der Status steht auf Teile zusammmengestellt, dass heißt wohl, naja vielleicht sind nicht alle Teile da, aber in 1 bis 2 Wochen...". Nach dem konfusen Gef.. hatte ich keine Lust mehr, noch groß weiter zu telefonieren, zumal meine Adern locker einen Zentimeter vorm Hals standen.   
Was soll's, Hauptsache die Qualität des Rades ist Potenzen größer als die Aussagekraft der Computersoftware oder vielleicht auch die Organisation der Hotline (sorry  ). Doch ich werde alles vergeben, wenn es jetzt mal weiter geht und das Radl soviel Laune macht, wie ich es mir seit jetzt 5! Monaten vorstelle.

So jetzt ist es raus! Dann muß Morgen halt noch einmal alte leidgeprüfte Schleifmaschine herhalten, damit nach mehrstündigen Austoben mein inneres Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt ist. oooommmmm!


----------



## Melocross (15. April 2005)

der harte Kern war auf die Cubewechsler gemünzt


----------



## asksam (15. April 2005)

Hallöchen an alle wartenden,

wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden, nachdem ich nur lesend dem Wartezimmer beigewohnt habe.

Nachdem ich auch den ominösen Brief erhalten habe, war ich ja gar nicht so gefrustet, da man hier nachlesen konnte, dass alles gar nicht so schlimm sei. Tatsächlich habe ich einen Anruf von der Hotline erhalten, dass der Brief ein Irrtum war, und dass mein bike in der Woche 14 oder spätestens 14/15 (also heute) fertig sei.

Ursprünglicher Montagetermin war der 06.04. für mein ES8. Habe aber leider bis dato keine Bestätigung oder Rechnung erhalten, und nachdem heute wieder Traumbikewetter war, bin ich obergefrustet   

Ich hatte zwar auch mal eine mail an die Hotline geschickt, aber die werden wohl nicht beantwortet, oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

So, Frust von der Seele geschrieben, jetzt geht es mir besser!

@strider: Sehr schönes bike! Ich hoffe, du konntest den Tag heute genießen.

gruß asksam


----------



## Strider (15. April 2005)

So richtig geniessen konnte ich den Tag nicht. Den der schlimmste tag der Warterei ist definitiv der Letzte. 
Gestern abend hat mir DHL gesagt, dass bike kommt heute morgen mit dem DHL menschen. Kams aber nicht.
Nachdem ich angerufen hatte meinte der DHL mensch, das sei Sperrgut das käm irgendwann nächste Woche. Ich war natürlich ultra gefrustet!!
Nachmittags bin ich dann vom Einkaufen wiedergekommen (Kiloweise Frust-Schokolade) und seh einen DHL wagen. Hab schon innerlich flüche gegen den drecksverein ausgestoßen, da hält er an und hohlt mein Bikekarton raus.
Hat mich dann recht verunsichert angeschaut und gesagt: 
"Nachnahme 2027 Euro????"


----------



## pepper.at (15. April 2005)

hehe super..... was hast du gesagt ??

moment muss ich in meine portokasse schauen,, ??

super...schon erste testfahrt gemacht ?


----------



## x-men (15. April 2005)

@ Strider

Das Gefühl der ansteigenden Spannung zum Schluß kenne ich gut! Kommt mir zur Zeit auch irgendwie so'n bißchen bekannt vor. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, sorgt Canyon bei mir für eine gewisse Nachhaltigkeit dieses Gefühles, da wäre ich ja schon froh beim DHL-Thrill angelangt zu sein.   

Ich kann mich der Meinung meiner Vorgänger nur anschließen: Haste Dir ein schickes Bike zugelegt  . Ich wünsch dir am WE schon mal viel Spass beim Einfahren. Das Wetter soll ja wohl mitspielen.


----------



## Augus1328 (16. April 2005)

@Strider:

Schöner Garten  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (16. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> So richtig geniessen konnte ich den Tag nicht. Den der schlimmste tag der Warterei ist definitiv der Letzte.
> Gestern abend hat mir DHL gesagt, dass bike kommt heute morgen mit dem DHL menschen. Kams aber nicht.



@strider: ups, da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Da das Bild eingestellt war, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du dein bike bereits unterm Hintern hast.

@x-men: Momentan reicht mir schon der Post-Thrill!!! Brief von Canyon dabei...? Nee, wieder nich      

gruss asksam


----------



## Strider (16. April 2005)

Erste Tour gemacht. einfach der hammer * G*


----------



## zickzack (16. April 2005)

Mit 39 Fieber ist mir die Warterei echt egal


----------



## Zeckengesicht (16. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe erste probefahrt mit meine XC 8 gemacht.

Das Rad geht echt gut, habe den Dämpfer nur auf Traktionmode und weich gefahren, echt klasse.
Da ich auch noch Rennrad fahre, habe ich es selbst auf weich nicht störend empfunden. Die Gabel fahre ich bei 90 KG Körpergewicht mit 7,5 Bar, und sie schluckt ziemlich gut alles weg.
Bis ich das Rad richtig eingestellt habe ( Sattel, Lenker, Bremsen usw.) wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen.
Die Racing Ralph werde ich nur für Marathons benutzen, auf weicheren Böden kann er mit dem Fahrwerk nicht mithalten.
Es hat eine ziemlich gute Balance zwischen Front und Heck, und bergab im steilen Gelände bekomme ich auch keine Überschlaggefühle.

Muß nun aufhöhren und Geburtstag feieren, die bucklige Verwandschaft seht vor der Tür.(Halt mich von biken ab) grrrrr


mfg
Martin


----------



## pepper.at (16. April 2005)

@Strider: Habe heute auch die erste größere Tour gemacht - konnte es ja auch nichtmehr aushalten und habe mir das Trek Fuel Ex 7 gekauft (vorn 203er Scheibe als änderung) nach Verhandlung 1600 ) .. xc5 storniert.

Bin auch wirklich sehr sehr zufrieden,.. zudem ist das Rad (wie auch das XC5) in meiner Wunschfarbe - Schwarz.

Man muss also nicht Cube nehmen... habe ja auch nach Alternatieven geschaut... und das Trek ist wirklich nice. Wenn wer Bilder sehen will..kann gerne posten. gruß pepper


----------



## BikeTroll (16. April 2005)

Hi,

heute ist mein XC6 gekommen  !!

Nach groben Setup auch gleich die erste kleine Tour gemacht. Was soll ich sagen: warten hat sich mal wieder gelohnt! 

Gruß
  Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (16. April 2005)

yeah, Bestellbestätigung heute bekommen 
aber...Montagetermin ist der 29.6!
Dumm ist nur(wenn es wirklich pünktlich fertig wäre)das ich da auf nem Segeltörn in der Nordsee Richtung Irland unterwegs bin und erst zwei Wochen danach komme 
Lukas


----------



## snelterug (16. April 2005)

Mein Grand Canyon Comp hat auch der Montagetermin von 29.06.2005!


----------



## x-men (16. April 2005)

@ Zeckengesicht

Klingt gut was Du erzählst, da steigt die Vorfreude.  

Ich bin heute auch schon deutlich versöhnlicher gestimmt, da mit nur einem Tag Verzug eine e-Mail Antwort von Canyon gekommen ist. Ende der nächsten Woche soll ich's jetzt definitiv in den Händen halten!    Na, da schaun wir ma. Außerdem war heute gigantisches Wetter für April und ich hab's mir ordentlich gegeben. Der gleichmäßige Schmerz bei den letzten Anstiegen rief mir alle Wintersünden (inkl. der Weihnachtsgans) ins Gedächnis.


----------



## olafcm (16. April 2005)

es ist zwar nun schon ein bischen länger her, aber ich möchte mal anmerken, dass ich mein grand canyon comp am 13.3 bestellt hatte und es am 16 dritten abholbereit im laden stand


----------



## asksam (16. April 2005)

Heute ist dann doch die Mail von Canyon eingetroffen. Sorry, Canyon, bin halt momentan sehr ungeduldig, dass einem drei Tage warten, wie eine Ewigkeit vorkommen.

Nächste Woche sollen noch fehlende Teile eintreffen, so dass es dann wohl übernächste fertig wird.

Von mir aus kann es jetzt zwei Wochen regnen   (werd ich mir wohl einige Feinde gemacht haben mit dieser Bemerkung)

Gruss, der seit 16.12.04 wartende asksam


----------



## ChrHurek (16. April 2005)

BikeTroll schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> heute ist mein XC6 gekommen  !!
> 
> ...


Hast du mal ein Bild?
Welche Größe hast du bestellt?


----------



## wime (17. April 2005)

x-men schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zeckengesicht
> 
> . Außerdem war heute gigantisches Wetter für April und ich hab's mir ordentlich gegeben.



Hallo wartende
Bei uns herrscht auch gigantisches Wetter für April  
15cm nasser Neuschnee. Ans Biken und auch ans Joggen ist nicht zu denken.
Willy


----------



## Strider (17. April 2005)

Dafür hast du wohl mehr berge als die meisten von uns.
Hier gibt es übrigens auch ES6, ES7, ES8  ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie die Lieferzeiten sind


----------



## BikeTroll (17. April 2005)

@ChrHurek

Ich habe größe L bestellt. Bilder kann ich frühstens morgen Abend bieten, da ich keine DigiCam habe und mir erst eine ausleihen muss. Kann nur sagen, dass es mir in Natura besser gefällt, als auf dem Foto der HP. 

Habe heute das erste Mal eine längere Tour gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden. Einzig am Setup muß und werde ich wohl noch etwas länger arbeiten müssen  .

Gruß
  Andreas


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (17. April 2005)

Hallo.
Ich geselle mich auch mal ins 'Wartezimmer'  . Ich hab mein XC5 (Rahmengröße M) am 02.04.2005 bestellt, aber erst gestern (16.04.2005) die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, ist aber kein Problem. Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist der 02.06.2005 - ich denke mit 2 Monaten bin ich wirklich noch gut bedient, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange andere hier warten mussten bzw. noch müssen. 

Im Moment muss ich mich noch mit einem 3 oder 4 Jahre alten 'Baumarkt-Fully' begnügen, das echt am 'verenden' ist... Die 2 Monate schaff ich aber noch, bin zum Glück ein geduldiger Mensch  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhön-canyon (17. April 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/editpo...rum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1851482#anfang april xc 5 bestellt und 2. 6 montage?! das ist doch gut

ich habe xc 6 in m am 19. 3. bestellt, vorraussichtliche montage 6. 6.

das dumme: habe bike mit ergon mr2-griffen bestellt. im ergon-prospekt in der neuen bike steht klein: lieferbar ende mai. hoffentlich gibts da keine verzögerung.

mein erstes canyon, ein sandstone 2002, wurde wochenlang nicht montiert, weil ein sigma-tacho nicht auf lager war: grrrr! blöde software!



na, mal warten.


----------



## Freti (18. April 2005)

Heute, am 18.4 hätte unter normalen Umständen mein ES6 das Licht der Welt erblickt.

In stiller Trauer

Freti


----------



## pitsch (18. April 2005)

@ OlieKolzigFan 

Da hast Du wirkich Glück (oder ich Pech). Ich habe mein XC5 (Grösse M) am 6.4 telefonisch bestellt und mein Termin ist der 23.6. Ich hoffe der Grund für die 3 Wochen ist nicht, dass ich einen längeren Vorbau bestellt habe.


----------



## Wrangler (18. April 2005)

Ich schließe mich an    (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das jetzt einen endlosen Rattenschwanz nach sich zieht   )

Mußte auch heute morgen wehmütig dran denken, dass es jetzt die Tage 'eigentlich' soweit gewesen sein sollte   

Aber es geht weiter:
Habe mir neulich extra so ein Maßband zum Abschnippel gebastelt:
Bis zum 18.4. die Tage in grün, dann bis zum 9.5. (Montag 19 KW) in blau und dann noch bis zum Samstag, den 14.5. in rot  

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Länge ausreicht    Schnipp, Schnipp...

Von wegen 'Länge':
Würd ja gern nochmal von Staabi was bezgl. Rahmengröße und Montagereihenfolge hören (nerv!)


----------



## Alkaloid (18. April 2005)

Heute war die Rechnung für mein XC4 im Briefkasten   Bestellt habe ich es am 13.12.04, voraussichtlicher Montagetermin war 19.04.05, also morgen. Der Brief ging am 14.4. raus, also wurde mein Bike fünf Tage vor Termin fertig   
Da ich in der Schweiz wohne, wird die Geldüberweisung und der Versand des Bikes wohl mindestens eine Woche dauern, ich muss mich also auch noch ein wenig gedulden bis zur ersten Ausfahrt   

Nachdem hier verschiedentlich über die Logistik von Canyon gelästert wurde (vor allem von zukünftigen ES-Fahrern, deren Termin verschoben wurde), möchte ich Canyon mein Lob aussprechen. Trotz aller Hektik der letzten Tage haben sie es geschafft, meinen vor 4 Monaten zugesagten Termin zu halten, Respekt!


----------



## wagmacX (18. April 2005)

Bike wird heute fertig - morgen gehts auf die Reise....  Jetzt beginnt die ganz heiße Phase 


ES8

Bestellt. Nov. 2004
geplante Montage. 04.04.

Ich flip aus...

Thx Canyon


----------



## hiflyer (18. April 2005)

Hallo Mitwarter,

XC5/L  bestellt am 11.12.2004.Montagetermin 19.04.05 also morgen-Hotline angerufen-neuer Montagetermin 27.05.2005!!!!!!!Mehr als 4 Wochen später.   
-(ohne Worte)


----------



## Cigarman (18. April 2005)

Ich dachte das XC5 kommt ohne Verzögerung


----------



## Wrangler (18. April 2005)

hiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ...XC5/L  bestellt am 11.12.2004.Montagetermin 19.04.05 also morgen-Hotline angerufen-neuer Montagetermin 27.05.2005!!!!!!!Mehr als 4 Wochen später.
> -(ohne Worte)



Das finde ich jetzt aber auch komisch?!?!?
Laut Staabi's Aussage von letzter Woche sollten die 'XC 4/5/6 Modelle zur Zeit in Montage' sein!
Und dafür dass du schon so früh bestellt hast?!?!!?

Recht lange Montage würd ich sagen!!!!
Was ist denn da los?
Also wenn das dann ab 19. KW mit den ES Modellen auch so läuft - und sich das so lange hinzieht - Prost Mahlzeit. Dann dürfte die Gurke hier Ende Juni anrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (18. April 2005)

hiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitwarter,
> 
> XC5/L  bestellt am 11.12.2004.Montagetermin 19.04.05 also morgen-Hotline angerufen-neuer Montagetermin 27.05.2005!!!!!!!Mehr als 4 Wochen später.
> -(ohne Worte)



Da würde ich schon aus Prinzip ernsthaft über eine Stornierung nachdenken  
Und das sich hier einige nach mehreren Wochen Terminverschiebungen bei Canyon bedanken.....naja. Nimmt schon langsam kuriose Züge an das Ganze.


----------



## Magguz (18. April 2005)

Moin zusammen,

hab meine Auftragsbestätigung für mein ES9 in XL am 10.02. bekommen. Vor.Montagetermin 02.05.

Laut Hotline (eben) neuer Termin 25.04. "Das Rad wird auch ohne Verzögerung montiert werden..." (Zitat Hotline)

Also 1 Woche früher  .....hmmm...ob das gut geht! Wär der Hammer!

Grüße

PS: und ich bin bis zum 01.05 im Urlaub.....


----------



## Alkaloid (18. April 2005)

hiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitwarter,
> XC5/L  bestellt am 11.12.2004.Montagetermin 19.04.05 also morgen-Hotline angerufen-neuer Montagetermin 27.05.2005!!!!!!!Mehr als 4 Wochen später.
> -(ohne Worte)


Auch ich finde das sehr merkwürdig.   Ich würde nochmals bei der Hotline nachfragen. Es wurde hier in letzter Zeit mehrfach von falschen Auskünften der Hotline berichtet.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich schon aus Prinzip ernsthaft über eine Stornierung nachdenken



Schwachsinn.

Dann hast ja erst recht kein Rad und völlig umsonst gewartet....


----------



## Staabi (18. April 2005)

Hallo Hiflyer,

das ist aber mal ganz schräg  . Bitte mail mir mal Deine Kundennummer, ich bespreche das mit unserer Verkaufsleitung. Geh aber auf jeden Fall schon mal davon aus, das Dein XC 5 demnächst, auf jeden Fall deutlich vor dem 27.05., montiert wird. Die Aussage kann nicht stimmen, ich habe aber schon einen Verdacht, woran das liegt. Hat was mit internen Umbuchungen im System zu tun, die den Montagetermin zwar nicht real, aber kurzfristig "virtuell" im System verändern. Sorry.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## jopo100 (18. April 2005)

hiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitwarter,
> 
> XC5/L  bestellt am 11.12.2004.Montagetermin 19.04.05 also morgen-Hotline angerufen-neuer Montagetermin 27.05.2005!!!!!!!Mehr als 4 Wochen später.
> -(ohne Worte)



Mir geht es ähnlich. Mein XC 5 hat Montagetermin am 19.04.05. Hab von der Hotline die unterschiedlichsten Aussagen zum Liefertermin bekommen. Vor einer Woche dann die Bestätigung von Staabi, das es keine oder nur eine minimale Verzögerung gibt. 

Am letzten Freitag noch einmal per E-Mail nachgefragt, ob alles klar geht. Jetzt soll ich mich auf einmal wieder bis Ende des Monats gedulden. Ich habe daraufhin direkt eine Nachricht an Staabi geschickt, mit der Bitte das aufzuklären. Er hat sich bis jetzt aber leider noch nicht gemeldet.

Das nervt langsam wirklich   

Ok, zeitgleich kam jetzt eine Info von Staabi, aber sicher weis man nichts :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (18. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn.
> 
> Dann hast ja erst recht kein Rad und völlig umsonst gewartet....



Ist meine MEINUNG und kein Schwachsinn!

Aber wenn du das sagst. Dann bist du sicher auch der große Guru, der uns nicht Erleuchteten sagt ab wieviel Wochen Verzögerung die Warterei zum Schwachsinn wird, oder?


----------



## wagmacX (18. April 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich schon aus Prinzip ernsthaft über eine Stornierung nachdenken
> Und das sich hier einige nach mehreren Wochen Terminverschiebungen bei Canyon bedanken.....naja. Nimmt schon langsam kuriose Züge an das Ganze.



Ich finde (auf mich bezogen), zwei Wochen sind noch eine erträglicher Zeitraum. Auch wenn sie mir wie Jahre vorkamen und ich freu mich einfach, dass es jetzt defenitiv fertig wird und deswegen gibts auch mal ein thx!  man kann ja nicht nur ständig motzen!


----------



## Abstrakt (18. April 2005)

Magguz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab meine Auftragsbestätigung für mein ES9 in XL am 10.02. bekommen. Vor.Montagetermin 02.05.
> 
> ...



Dann bekommst Du Dein ES9 wohl annähernd "zeitgleich" mit mir. Nur das ich am 26.12. bestellt hatte und eigentlich am 4.4. Montagetermin sein sollte...   

Noch habe ich keinen festen Montagetermin und auch - logischerweise - noch kein ES 9... Hätte eigentlich spätestens letzte Woche gebaut und verschickt werden sollen... Grrrr....


----------



## Magguz (18. April 2005)

Abstrakt schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bekommst Du Dein ES9 wohl annähernd "zeitgleich" mit mir. Nur das ich am 26.12. bestellt hatte und eigentlich am 4.4. Montagetermin sein sollte...
> 
> Noch habe ich keinen festen Montagetermin und auch - logischerweise - noch kein ES 9... Hätte eigentlich spätestens letzte Woche gebaut und verschickt werden sollen... Grrrr....




...wenn es stimmt was der gute Mann erzählt hat! Ich hoffe aber mal!


----------



## Melocross (18. April 2005)

mhm, irgendwie lustig das alle langsam aber sicher ihre Bikes bekommen. 
Nur das ES6 lässt noch auf sich warten.  ...man hört auch gar nichts mehr, hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz vergessen


----------



## nismo2002 (18. April 2005)

Das finde ich wieder richtig Klasse   !!
Mein ursprünglicher Montagetermin war der *31.03.* gewesen. Nach mehrmaligem Telefonieren konnte ich nun endlich herausfinden, dass bereits alle Teile für mein XC3 da sind, es aber trotzdem bisher noch nicht gebaut wurde. Heute bei meinem Telefonat konnte ich wenigstens erreichen, dass man den Status "Teile fehlen" von meinem Rad wegnimmt, aber warum das so war, sagte man mir auch nicht, nur: "Vielleicht" schaffen sie es, dass es Anfang nächste Woche auf die Reise geht (Dauer ca. 1 Woche)...

Das ist wirklich eine Sauerei! Aus dem Ausland ist die tw. vergebliche Warterei in der Telefonschleife ganz schön teuer. Aber hätte ich nicht angerufen, hätte ich grundlos noch länger auf mein Fahrrad warten dürfen! *Hauptsache die teureren Modelle mit Montageterminen Mitte April werden termingerecht oder sogar EHER  zusammengebaut!! Die mit den billigen Modellen können ja warten...*
_Dabei habe ich nächsten Dienstag Geburtstag, das hätte so schön gepasst...  _


----------



## Staabi (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich war eben noch einmal im Shop und habe in den Werkstattplan geschaut. XC 5 sind da und werden auch montiert bzw. stehen in den nächsten Tagen zur Montage an. Deshalb kann ich mir die Aussage unseres Hotline-Mitarbeiters nicht wirklich erklären.

Wg. der XC 3: auch da habe ich eben mit unserem Einkäufer gesprochen. Es ist tatsächlich leider so, das die Partkits später als von unseren Lieferanten versprochen versendet wurden. Wir rechnen Ende dieser/Anfang der nächsten Woche mit der Lieferung und den ersten Montagen. Das tut uns natürlich sehr leid, hat auch wirklich nichts mit "die billigen Bikes können warten" zu tun, sondern schlicht damit das Komponenten nicht zum versprochenen Termin versendet wurden und wir die XC 3 Bikes im Moment nicht bauen können.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## hiflyer (18. April 2005)

hiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitwarter,
> 
> XC5/L  bestellt am 11.12.2004.Montagetermin 19.04.05 also morgen-Hotline angerufen-neuer Montagetermin 27.05.2005!!!!!!!Mehr als 4 Wochen später.
> -(ohne Worte)



Habe gerade Info von staabi,dass die Teile für X5 da sind und montiert werden.
Werde demnächst mein XC5 in Koblenz abholen.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Nachricht.
hiflyer


----------



## ow1 (18. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> mhm, irgendwie lustig das alle langsam aber sicher ihre Bikes bekommen.
> Nur das ES6 lässt noch auf sich warten.  ...man hört auch gar nichts mehr, hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz vergessen



Tja, man hört und sieht wirklich nichts von den ES6. 
STAABI!!!
Also wenn die tatsächlich vergessen gehen, dann nehm ich ohne Aufpreis ein ES9


----------



## Bigattack (18. April 2005)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren!!

Beim momentanen Durcheinander wann wird welches Bike in welcher Rahmengrösse zusammengebastelt und geliefert, wäre meines Erachtens eine Übersicht nicht schlecht.   

Nimm´s Dir zu Herzen Staabi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrHurek (18. April 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> ..., wäre meines Erachtens eine Übersicht nicht schlecht.
> 
> Nimm´s Dir zu Herzen Staabi.


----------



## bipus (18. April 2005)

hi community,

langsam gribbelt es auch bei mir - 2.mai - montagetermin. wollte mal an die rc gemeinde fragen - hat schon jemand sein neues rad ??


----------



## GlanDas (18. April 2005)

kleine Frage an die Grand Canyon Comp fahrer:
Wie beschreibt ihr das Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Freti (18. April 2005)

@Melocross

Laß die mal jetzt alle übrigen Räder kreuz und quer montieren und wenn die dann alle weg sind, dann können sich die Mitarbeiter voller Konzentration und viel Liebe ausschließlich den ES 6 Modellen widmen. Vielleicht wäre es auch gut, wenn alle Monteure vorher noch 2 Wochen Urlaub machen. Die dann zusammengebauten Räder hat die Welt nocht nicht gesehen.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Staabi (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

die ES 6 sind unterwegs. Voraussichtlich bei uns in der 1.Maiwoche (KW 18) bei uns, und dann geht auch die Montage los. RC8/RC9 dürfte Ende dieser/Anfang der nächsten losgehen, zum RC 7 habe ich jetzt hier (wie gesagt, kein Zugriff auf die Warenwirtschaft von meinem Büro aus) leider keine Infos. Auch hier gilt wieder: Individuelle Liefertermine hängen vom Bestelldatum ab. Wg. der Rahmengröße: Da dürfte jetzt kein großer Unterschied in den Montagedaten mehr vorhanden sein, da die Rahmen jetzt alle entweder schon da oder unterwegs sind.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wrangler (18. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die ES 6 sind unterwegs. Voraussichtlich bei uns in der 1.Maiwoche (KW 18) bei uns, und dann geht auch die Montage los. RC8/RC9 dürfte Ende dieser/Anfang der nächsten losgehen, zum RC 7 habe ich jetzt hier (wie gesagt, kein Zugriff auf die Warenwirtschaft von meinem Büro aus) leider keine Infos. Auch hier gilt wieder: Individuelle Liefertermine hängen vom Bestelldatum ab. Wg. der Rahmengröße: Da dürfte jetzt kein großer Unterschied in den Montagedaten mehr vorhanden sein, da die Rahmen jetzt alle entweder schon da oder unterwegs sind.



Na sowas klingt doch!   
Vielen Dank Staabi!

Das klärt ja endlich auch meine Bedenken von wg. Reihenfolge bei der Montage abhängig von der Rahmengröße: Also bezog sich das jetzt auf die Verfügbarkeit der einzelnen Rahmengrößen. Also nicht die Reihenfolge, falls alle Rahmen verfügbar sind - dann geht es ja wohl schön nach Bestellreihenfolge   

Vielen Dank für die Info   

Go Canyon, Go!!!


----------



## Abstrakt (18. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die ES 6 sind unterwegs. Voraussichtlich bei uns in der 1.Maiwoche (KW 18) bei uns, und dann geht auch die Montage los. RC8/RC9 dürfte Ende dieser/Anfang der nächsten losgehen, zum RC 7 habe ich jetzt hier (wie gesagt, kein Zugriff auf die Warenwirtschaft von meinem Büro aus) leider keine Infos. Auch hier gilt wieder: Individuelle Liefertermine hängen vom Bestelldatum ab. Wg. der Rahmengröße: Da dürfte jetzt kein großer Unterschied in den Montagedaten mehr vorhanden sein, da die Rahmen jetzt alle entweder schon da oder unterwegs sind.
> 
> ...



Ist diese Aussage wenigstens "verbindlich"???

Ich habe gerade nochmals mit der Hotline telefoniert. 
Anfang letzter Woche hieß es: "alle Teile da, aber momentan viel zu tun in der Endmontage. Rad wird aber innerhalb der nächsten 10 Werktage montiert und verschickt."

Ende der Woche angerufen: "Ihr Termin ist Dienstag oder Mittwoch, FEST!"

Gerade nochmal angerufen - aus "Wartefrust" ich gebe es zu: "Noch nicht alle Teile da. Sollen aber diese Woche kommen. Dann wird ihr Rad als eines der ersten...." *bla bla bla*

@Staabi: Kannst Du mir mal verraten was da bei Euch los ist???? Werden ES 9 jetzt montiert, oder fehlen noch Teile??? Und wenn noch Teile fehlen, wann kommen die denn definitiv?? 

Ich fühle mich langsam etwas verar....


----------



## markuztirol (18. April 2005)

hmmm zu mir hat es in der letzten mail geheißen.. 14/15 kalednerwoche  es7 hmm nun habihc seit her nichts mehr gehört

und gerade mehrfach versucht die hotline anzurufen, um infos zu bekommen .. und ich muss sagen ahhhhh des is ja schlimm ...  alle 2 minunten wird man rausgeschmissen.. was soll mich das günstiger kömmen wenn i 10 mal rausflieg aus der leitung..hmm aus österreich telefoniert sichs nicht so günstig schaß


----------



## Staabi (18. April 2005)

Hallo,


> @Staabi: Kannst Du mir mal verraten was da bei Euch los ist???? Werden ES 9 jetzt montiert, oder fehlen noch Teile??? Und wenn noch Teile fehlen, wann kommen die denn definitiv??


Das genau zu erklären führt sicher hier zu weit. Liegt an der Software. Ein Bug, führt manchmal unter bestimmten Umständen zur Meldung "Teile nicht verfügbar" obwohl alle Teile da sind und montiert werden kann. Ist bekannt, wird per Workaround umgangen. Sollten die Kollegen im Verkauf eigentlich auch kennen. Wichtig für den Kunden ist nur: Wenn alle Teile für die Räder da sind (und das ist bei der ersten ES9 Lieferung der Fall) werden diese auch in den Montageplan übernommen und montiert.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (18. April 2005)

War Freitag in Koblenz und hab mir ein Yellowstone in L bestellt - voraussichtliche Montage 30.06.05 *mmmpfh*
Naja, jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## nismo2002 (18. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. der XC 3: auch da habe ich eben mit unserem Einkäufer gesprochen. Es ist tatsächlich leider so, das die Partkits später als von unseren Lieferanten versprochen versendet wurden. Wir rechnen Ende dieser/Anfang der nächsten Woche mit der Lieferung und den ersten Montagen. Das tut uns natürlich sehr leid, hat auch wirklich nichts mit "die billigen Bikes können warten" zu tun, sondern schlicht damit das Komponenten nicht zum versprochenen Termin versendet wurden und wir die XC 3 Bikes im Moment nicht bauen können.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael





			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Das genau zu erklären führt sicher hier zu weit. Liegt an der Software. Ein Bug, führt manchmal unter bestimmten Umständen zur Meldung "Teile nicht verfügbar" obwohl alle Teile da sind und montiert werden kann. Ist bekannt, wird per Workaround umgangen. Sollten die Kollegen im Verkauf eigentlich auch kennen. Wichtig für den Kunden ist nur: Wenn alle Teile für die Räder da sind (und das ist bei der ersten ES9 Lieferung der Fall) werden diese auch in den Montageplan übernommen und montiert.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael


Genau das ist es, was mich langsam aber sicher zur Verzweiflung   bringt. Wie kann es sein, das Anrufe bei der Hotline ungefähr so ablaufen (sinngemäß, nicht wörtlich):

1. (etwa 2 Tage vor Montagetermin *31.03.*) Leider klappt das mit Ihrem Montagetermin nicht, Lieferung von Teilen steht noch aus...Ihr Bike wird Ende KW14/ spätestens Anfang KW15 gebaut.
2. (Anruf Ende KW14) Leider verschiebt sich das bis Ende April, sie bekommen noch einen Brief...Warum?...Kann ich Ihnen auch nicht sagen, da fehlen noch irgendwelche Teile...etc. (Anm.: Brief/email nie bekommen!)
3. Info im Forum über eintreffende Lieferungen (inkl. XC3)
4. (Anruf Anfang KW15) Ja, Ihre Teile sind alle da, Ihr Bike wird aber erst Ende KW15/ spätestens Anfang KW16 gebaut...*mmmh*
5. (Anruf Ende KW15) ...Ääh?...Ihr Bike steht noch auf rot!...Warum weiß ich auch nicht...es sind doch alle Teile da...ich setz mich mit dem Einkauf in Verbindung warum das so ist...sie bekommen am Montag (heute) Bescheid von mir!
6. (selbst angerufen heute Mittag) ...Können sie mir nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen...(*getan*)...Achso, da habe ich noch keine Rückantwort vom Einkauf...(fragt direkt nach)...Momentan haben wir Stau in der Montage, aber hoffentlich können wir Ihr Bike Anfang nächste Woche verschicken...(*nix von fehlenden Teilen*!!)
7. Info von Dir (Staabi), das eine Lieferung Teile für das XC3 aussteht und die Bikes noch garnicht gebaut werden können!!

*Jetzt frage ich dich, Staabi, was würdest du als Kunde von einer solchen Informationspolitik halten?? Und zweitens, was würdest du nun glauben??*


----------



## xysiu33 (18. April 2005)

> Zitat von nismo2002
> Jetzt frage ich dich, Staabi, was würdest du als Kunde von einer solchen Informationspolitik halten?? Und zweitens, was würdest du nun glauben??



Hallo Leute, ich habe mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt, bei der Hotline anzurufen, weil es in diesem Sinne gar keine Hotline ist !  Zumindest im Moment  

Ja, richtig gelesen - bei einer Hotline wird man informiert, da die Leute Bescheid wissen (müssten) . 

Schlage vor, daß die Hotline ins Staabi`s Büro umzieht - dann wissen die Jungs auch mehr, was im Laden und in der Werkstatt los ist.......   

Mann o Mann, so ein Chaos habe ich noch nie erlebt......

Gruß vom frustriertem Wartezimmler


----------



## Hannis (18. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie es denn mit den XC 9 Modellen aussieht!
Montagetermin sollte der 15.04.2005 sein!  

Noch habe ich nichts gehört. Will aber auch nicht ständig die Hotline anrufen, die werden wohl genug zu tun haben. 

Wollte Staabi auch mal fragen, ob er auch genug für seinen Job bekommt? Bekommt hier ständig den ganzen Ärger ab, den er sicher nicht alleine verschuldet hat. Da müßte er schon Schmerzensgeld bekommen. Ich stelle mir das jedenfalls nicht so sehr angenehm vor, ständig einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen. 

@ Staabi: Nimm das hier nicht zu ernst, wenn die Leute Ihre Bikes haben, wird es hoffentlich auch reichlich Lob über Eure Bikes geben.

Cu
Hannis


----------



## ustor (18. April 2005)

Auch hier ein Lob dass die Rc8 und Rc9 so schnell ausgeliefert werden ist toll   also wenn gut hergeht bekomm ich mein rad sogar früher als versprochen das ist doch mal was oda!!!!!!!!   

greets UsToR


----------



## lal (18. April 2005)

hi ich muss auch noch sooo lange auf mein canyon warten
laut [email protected] bleibt es aber beim montagetermin den 24.5 für mein xc6 größe m (bestellt am 5.3.05) 

was mich noch interessiern würde: weiß einer wie viele räder canyon im jahr baut, bzw dieses jahr baut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. April 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> was mich noch interessiern würde: weiß einer wie viele räder canyon im jahr baut, bzw dieses jahr baut



Ja, aber das darf man nicht posten -- wird gleich gelöscht....


----------



## Jubs (18. April 2005)

Heute sollte mein XC9 montiert werden.  
Ich frage mich warum gerade ES6 und XC9 nicht in die Montage kommen.
Wahrscheinlich weil sie gleich verkauft waren und so nach hinten verschoben wurden. So kann man für andere Bikes kürzere Lieferfristen schaffen.  
In den Schreiben an mich wurden ausdrücklich fehlende Teile von Shimano genannt. Warum wird dann ein RC8 gebaut, da sind doch die gleichen Teile dran?  
Heute hat mir meine Kollegin den neuen Aldiprospekt gegeben und mich auf ein MTB für 299,-- Oiros hingewiesen. Irgendwann werde ich ihr das Geld, welches für das XC9 bestimmt war, geben und sagen:
"Gehens zum Aldi und kaufen mir zehn Stück von den MTB!"


----------



## Scapin (18. April 2005)

Jetzt frage ich dich, Staabi, was würdest du als Kunde von einer solchen Informationspolitik halten?? Und zweitens, was würdest du nun glauben?? (von nismo 2002)

Antwort: Solange es noch mehrere Alternativen gibt (und die gibt es!) ein anderes Rad kaufen........  

bis dahin.

Scapin


----------



## nismo2002 (18. April 2005)

Scapin schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt frage ich dich, Staabi, was würdest du als Kunde von einer solchen Informationspolitik halten?? Und zweitens, was würdest du nun glauben?? (von nismo 2002)
> 
> Antwort: Solange es noch mehrere Alternativen gibt (und die gibt es!) ein anderes Rad kaufen........
> 
> ...


@Scapin:
1. Zu deiner Antwort: Darum ging es überhaupt nicht! 
2. Lies die ersten 5 Worte (deines Zitates von mir) bitte 5 mal...


----------



## Scapin (18. April 2005)

Hallo nismo 2002!

Weiß ich doch, sollte auch nur ein bissel   ; ich denk halt nur, dass mittlerweile von der verspäteten Produktion der Rahmen, von Stürmen   auf hoher See, fehlenden Teilen oder auch vorhandenen, nur nicht von der Software gefundenen und Fehlern in der Software einiges an doch interessanten Argumenten von Canyon dabeiwaren. Mittlerweise könnte das "Wartezimmer" als Anleitung zur Kundenbetreuung   herhalten.
Hab ja auch einige Zeit zu den Wartenden    gehört.

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem neuen bike  

Scapin


----------



## raudi (18. April 2005)

also ich als XC8 anwärter freu mich ja ehrlich gesagt immer ein bischen wenn ich hier im forum lese das irgendeine andere serie aus dem und dem grund im moment nicht montiert werden kann, weil ich hoffe das dadurch mein XC8 früher montiert wird.  

wollte ich nur mal angemerkt haben, ich hoffe ihr seid mir deswegen jetzt nicht böse.

grüße raudi

p.s. falls jemand ein XC9 größe S abbestellen möchte, ich würds gerne übernehmen, oder wenn jemand ein XC9 grüße S gegen mein XC8 größe S vorraussichtl. montagedatum 9.5.05 tauschen will...


----------



## rumblefish (19. April 2005)

Moinsen,

mal eine kleine technische Frage neben der ganzen Auslieferungspanik hier   
Kann ich auf dem ES7 mit der Iridium Freeride Comp Felge den Schwalbe Fat Albert montieren mit 2.35   . 

Hoffe immernoch das der blöde Canyon Brief mit KW 20 Androhung ein Witz war. Hab mein Bike am 16.12. betsellt und 20.04. Montage wär ok gewesen (aber KW 20 um den 16.-20 Mai -    ). Eine Freundin hat vor 2 Wochen, also 3 1/2 Monate nach mir ein XC8 bestellt und der Montagetermin sollte Anfang Mai (ca.04.05.) sein. 

Sollte das so ablaufen dann    :kotz:   

 Nils


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich auf dem ES7 mit der Iridium Freeride Comp Felge den Schwalbe Fat Albert montieren mit 2.35   .



Klar, wieso nicht?


----------



## Augus1328 (19. April 2005)

Moin,

hab mal wieder was für`s Wartezimmer   

Flieger bzw. die Bikes, die im Flieger waren, werden morgen eintreffen. Mein Bike hätte heute ursprünglich Montagetermin, daher wollte ich mal nachfragen u. der Herr am Telefon meinte, dass mein BM-SL Rahmen bestimmt im Flieger ist, konnte es mir aber nicht bestätigen.   
Falls es dabei ist, dann müsste es nächste Woche fertig sein, weil ich angeblich der Erste war, der ein BM-SL im Dezember bestellt hat.

Ach, ich liebe Flugzeuge, die 347 x um den Erdball kreisen bis sie zur Landung ansetzen. Vielleicht lag`s auch am Gegenwind   

Und wieder isses unsicher, ob ich am 29.04. mit`m neuen Bike an Gardasee fahr.  

Habe die Ehre
Da Oli


----------



## FrankyB (19. April 2005)

Hallo, wollte mal "Guten Tach" sagen hier,
bin seit gestern stolzer "Besteller" (telefonisch) eines XC 6 Größe L (181 bei 86 Schrittlänge) ohne Sonderwünsche und hab als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin die 2. Junihälfte genannt bekommen 
So lange muss ich mich noch mit meinem 5 Jahre alten Focus "Black Raider" (Hardtail, wobei die vordere Federung eigentlich kaum Federung genannt werden kann) begnügen...kann es kaum erwarten, endlich "Fully" zu fahren....!!

War ganz schön schwierig, die Entscheidung....Am liebsten wär mir das ES 6 gewesen, aber ist ja nich mehr....Das  ES 7 gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Aber nach intensiver Beratung am Telefon ist das XC für mich wohl auch ganz passend (leichte Zweifel bleiben, aber so geht es wohl vielen anderen auch...). Das XC 7 hat, ich trau es mir kaum zu sagen, nicht den Zuschlag bekommen, weil ich die Farbe vom XC 6 total genial finde. 
Muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich vermute, dass die Gabel und der Dämpfer im XC 7 besser sind. 
Hilfreich war bei der Entscheidung ein Kurztest des XC 5 (in der MB 02/2005, Wertung "Sehr gut", auch Gabel und Dämpfer).
XC 6 ist von der Federung identisch, hat ein paar bessere Anbauteile dran. Das XC 5 hat wohl das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, aber nicht die Farbe 

Einsatzgebiet ist CC in den Mittelgebirgen und Alpen, Bikeparks etc. sind nicht so mein Fall (holperiger darfs aber schon werden). Wichtig war vor allem eine entspanntere Sitzposition mit guten Klettereigenschaften. Und was ich mit meinem Focus an holprigen Abfahrten geschafft hab, sollte mit dem XC 6 ja mindestens auch gehen.


So, das war's erstmal....
Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (19. April 2005)

Hallo Franky
Erstmal willkommen bei den Wartenden.  
Ich denke das XC6 ist keine schlechte Wahl. An der Ausstattung gibt es nichts zu meckern und die Manitou Federelemente erfüllen ihre Aufgabe sicher zufriedenstellend. Das XC7 wäre von den Federelementen vielleicht noch einen Tick besser aber wer will schon DC  
Jetzt heisst`s für dich hald auch erstmal abwarten und Bier trinken . Lass dich hier einfach nicht von dem "Liefertheater" anstecken. Denn schlussendlich bekommt jeder sein Bike.  
gruss ow1


----------



## Abstrakt (19. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig für den Kunden ist nur: Wenn alle Teile für die Räder da sind (und das ist bei der ersten ES9 Lieferung der Fall) werden diese auch in den Montageplan übernommen und montiert.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Gerade mal wieder einen anderen Kollegen an der Hotline erwischt. Jetzt sind die Teile wieder alle da - wie oben auch von Staabi geschrieben - aber nun hapert es doch wieder an den Montage-Kapazitäten. Diese Woche wohl nix mehr, evtl. nächste Woche....

Ich sag dazu nix mehr. Zuviel Aufregung stresst mich nur. Einen verbindlichen Termin werde ich wohl nicht bekommen.   Ob man aber durch "schrittweise Verschiebung" eventuelle Stornierungen verhindern kann, stelle ich mal als fraglich dahin. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mittlerweile ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mir so ein Theater als Kunde gefallen lassen muss. Immerhin gehöre ich zu den ersten Bestellern eines ES 9! Und aus dem 4.4 (dem eigentlichen MT) und dem verschobenen (14. oder 15. KW) wird jetzt mindestens die 17. KW.

Schlimmer als die Warterei ist ja fast der Hohn und Spott, den man sich mittlerweile im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis gefallen lassen muss! "Ist Dein Bike aus Gold?" "Müssen die erst noch den Stahl dafür abbauen?" usw.... 

Will ja gar nicht motzen! Würde das "System" nur gern verstehen!?!  

Wenn Canyon doch alle Teile beisammen hat, wieso werden dann die Erstbesteller nicht auch zügig - nach Reihenfolge der eigentlichen Montagetermine - abgearbeitet?? Wird jetzt versucht erst einmal die aktuellen MT zu halten? Und die davor werden weiterhin "verschoben"? Oder wie, oder was????

Ich hatte mich so auf das Bike gefreut.... Momentan nervt mich das nur noch. Sehr ärgerlich...

Lieben Gruß an alle "Leidensgenossen"...

@Staabi: Ich weiß Du kannst nichts dafür! Aber als GF der Firma sollte Dir "Kundenzufriedenheit" und "Termintreue" am Herzen liegen. Wenn diese ganze Schei... hier vorbei ist, dann lade ich Dich gern mal auf ein Bierchen ein und erkläre Dir und Deinen Kollegen gerne mal etwas über Marketing, Kundenzufriedenheit, Kundenbetreuung und "Notfall-PR". Das ist nämlich mein Spezialgebiet...

*frust*


----------



## aemkei77 (19. April 2005)

@FrankyB

farbe ist wichtig  

denke auch dass du mit dem XC gut bedient bist


lass dich wegen der Liefertermine nicht verrückt machen, ein paar hier hats ganz schön erwischt, die rufen wirklich fast jeden tag an, schon lange bevor der eigentliche termin in sicht ist   also immer schön    bleiben


----------



## markuztirol (19. April 2005)

nun hab ich aber mal ne frage 

sa sich ja im wartezimmer ja mittlerweile einige befinden die sich ja recht gut auskennen.... hab ein es7 bestellt aber auch das speci enduro brain gesehn.. welches bike ist denn für ne gröbere gangart geeigneter .. so härterer singltrail ...klienere jumps ..... extrem steile abfahrten... verwinkelte wege.... technische anspruchsvolle quer durch den wald aktionen besser gesagt als spaß bike??????????? (freereide mäßig angehaucht)????


----------



## Compagnon (19. April 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> die rufen wirklich fast jeden tag an, schon lange bevor der eigentliche termin in sicht ist


      Sehe ich genau so. Wenn mein bike aber diese Woche nicht kommt, dann werd ich auch mal die Hotline verstopfen


----------



## Christian_74 (19. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wer will schon DC



Ich mag DC *und* inverse.  

So, und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen


----------



## tsroh (19. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Wartenden ein. Hab am 1.4. (kein Aprilscherz) ein XC 5 L (bin 184cm gr. 90cm SchrL) bestellt und als Montagetermin "*unter Vorbehalt der Verfügbarkeit ab Außenlager*" d. 22.6.2005 bekommen. 
Komme mir irgenwie vor wie zu DDR Zeiten, wenn man einen Trabbi kaufen wollte. Ich hab dieses Forum erst nach meiner Bestellung gefunden und kann mich nur wundern.

Ich fasse es mal einfach zusammen "Hilfe Kunde droht mit Auftrag!!"

Ich suche bereits seit einer Woche nach Alternativen.

Mal sehen was zuerst klappt, Alternative oder XC 5??

Viele Grüße an die Wartenden
tsroh


----------



## ow1 (19. April 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag DC *und* inverse.
> 
> So, und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen




Der Mensch ist hald ein Gewohnheitstier und ich hab mich so an Rapidfire gewöhnt, dass mein Gehirn sich bei DC querstellt    

Es gibt sicher auch einige die DC mögen aber wie ich gehört habe, baut Shimano weiterhin die Rapitfire. Back to the roots


----------



## ow1 (19. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> nun hab ich aber mal ne frage
> 
> sa sich ja im wartezimmer ja mittlerweile einige befinden die sich ja recht gut auskennen.... hab ein es7 bestellt aber auch das speci enduro brain gesehn.. welches bike ist denn für ne gröbere gangart geeigneter .. so härterer singltrail ...klienere jumps ..... extrem steile abfahrten... verwinkelte wege.... technische anspruchsvolle quer durch den wald aktionen besser gesagt als spaß bike??????????? (freereide mäßig angehaucht)????



Also wenn du ein Bike von Canyon willst das freeride mäßig angehaucht ist, dann schau dir mal das BM SL an. Kostet zwar einen Bazen mehr als das ES7, wäre aber sicher besser für deine Ansprüche geeignet.
ow1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (19. April 2005)

tsroh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Wartenden ein. Hab am 1.4. (kein Aprilscherz) ein XC 5 L (bin 184cm gr. 90cm SchrL) bestellt und als Montagetermin "*unter Vorbehalt der Verfügbarkeit ab Außenlager*" d. 22.6.2005 bekommen.
> Komme mir irgenwie vor wie zu DDR Zeiten, wenn man einen Trabbi kaufen wollte. Ich hab dieses Forum erst nach meiner Bestellung gefunden und kann mich nur wundern.
> 
> ...



hatte auch das xc5 bestellt - geile farbe.. MT währ der 13-6 gewesen...
habe nun das trek fuel ex 7 gekauft, nicht nur wegen der farbe   
einige sachen sind besser, einige schlechter als am xc5...

preis... incl 203er scheibe vorn 1600 bei meinem dealer.... fand ich ganz ok, dafür das ich SOFORT losradeln konnt., evtl. ist es ja auch etwas für dich,...


----------



## Beppe (19. April 2005)

Leute hatte heute die Rechnung für mein bestelltes XC im Postkasten! Ich dreh total ab!


----------



## markuztirol (19. April 2005)

hm ja das sl.. dasist aber dann gewichtstechnisch schon a eggal schwerer als das es7 und das  speci enduro


----------



## tsroh (19. April 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch das xc5 bestellt - geile farbe.. MT währ der 13-6 gewesen...
> habe nun das trek fuel ex 7 gekauft, nicht nur wegen der farbe
> einige sachen sind besser, einige schlechter als am xc5...
> 
> preis... incl 203er scheibe vorn 1600 bei meinem dealer.... fand ich ganz ok, dafür das ich SOFORT losradeln konnt., evtl. ist es ja auch etwas für dich,...



danke für die Info. Ich gehöre eher zu der Gruppe Spontankäufer. Warten ist nicht mein Ding. Werd mich mal nach Trek Dealern usw. in meinem Umland umsehen. Ich bin gerne bereit etwas mehr Geld zu investieren, damit ich mich gleich auf das Gerät draufsetzen kann. Lieber Freude am Sofort-Fahren als 3 Monate Vorfreude und Enttäuschung wg. Lieferverzögerungen.

tsroh


----------



## KalTorak (19. April 2005)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin momentan echt wieder einmal sauer. Mag sein, daß es daran liegt, daß mein Baldrian alle ist oder einfach nur nen schlechten Tag hatte. Und ich möchte auch im Folgenden nicht arrogant klingen, aber die Zeit auf dem Klo ist lang und man macht sich da ja so seine Gedanken...
Wir in der Ökonomie haben da was, daß nennt sich Spieltheorie. Das soll einem nicht sagen, wie man beim Monopolie gewinnt, sondern dabei helfen Entscheidungen auf Basis rationaler Handlungen zu treffen. Gut ich muß mich jetzt natürlich sofort dem Vorwurf "Canyon und rationale Handlungen! Da sind schon die Voraussetzungen falsch" stellen, aber dazu später...
Nehmen wir nun mal an, daß ein enttäuschter Käufer nie wieder ein Canyon kauft. Und nehmen wir an, daß eine Lieferterminpolitik mit Verarschungsmentalität als eine Enttäuschung anzusehen ist. Des weiteren sei die Fertigungskapazität von Canyon momentan zu klein um den Lieferrückstand schnell zu beheben. Daraus würde doh folgen, daß die die eh schon warten, auch länger warten werden. Die kaufen ja eh nie wieder. Und die, die noch nicht entäuscht wurden, bekommen ihre Bikes pünktlich. 
Würde man nun beide Gruppen gleichzeitig bedienen, würden ja beide verärgert werden und nie wieder kaufen. Also ist es rational für Canyon, die ES-Käufer warten zu lassen und die XC-Käufer schnell zu bedienen. Außerdem muß die Warteliste für XC-Bikes schnell kürzer werden, weil sie sonst die größte Zielgruppe abgeschreckt wird (Annahme basiert auf der Tatsache, daß ich hauptsächlich XC-Werbung in den Medien sehe). Die Freak-Kontigente (ES,BM) sind ja eh schon in weiten Teilen ausverkauft. Und die paar die abspringen schrecken da doch nicht, wenn man dafür 3 mal mehr XCs verkaufen kann...
Also, selbst stornieren bringt ja nur Schaden für einen selbst (woanders ist es teurer). Canyon juckt das ja aus o.g. Gründen nicht.

Ja, ich würde auch wieder vertröstet und ja, das könnte Grund meiner schlechten Laune sein.

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Montageplan für die Bikes, die schon 14./15.KW ausgelieftert werden sollten? Und der wird ausgedruckt und den Hotline-Leuten in die Hand gedrückt. Dann müssen die auch nicht immer für eine Woche vertrösten. Und die Woche darauf wieder und wieder und wieder... Die Rufen wahrscheinlich auch jede Woche an; Immer am Ende ihres Planungshorizontes. Hier nagelt ja keiner einen Hotliner an die Wand, wenn es mit dem Termin doch nicht 100% klappt. Aber dieses wochenweise weiterschieben ist irgendwie dämlich. (Dies sein kein Angriff auf die Hotliner oder Arbeiter bei Canyon. Ihr arbeitet ja nur mit dem was Ihr von oben bekommt. Ihr habts nicht einfach...)

Sch*#=&%, dieses besch'+%! Sch?)&§%-Fahrrad kotzt mich so dermaßen an, daß..... AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH....  

So, daß muste mal gesagt werden...

Hey, mir gehts jetzt besser! 
Trotzdem, wenn ich unrecht habe, bitte sagen! Aber dann auch mehr als: "Computerfehler", "Komisch  " oder "Da fehlen warscheinlich noch Teil"


----------



## Wrangler (19. April 2005)

Tja, was soll man sagen?
Ein ganz kleiner Teil ganz tief hinten in meiner Magengegend möchte mir auch ständig zuflüstern, dass das doch alles gewollt herbeigeführte Verkettungen von unglücklichen Zufällen sind...   

Schließlich geht ja leider tatsächlich nur alles darum, ein möglichst gutes Geschäft zu machen... und nicht hier ein paar Leute in diesem popligen Forum zu 'befriedigen' aus Nächstenliebe oder so - und da könnte ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen, dass da solche Dinge, wie oben erwähnt,  mit reinspielen...

Ich mache mir ja auch schon seit längerer Zeit ernsthafte Gedanken um die 'Einhaltung einer gerechte Reihenfolge bei der Montage' (von wegen Rahmengrößen etc...) !!!!!

Leider wird man das ja nie wirklich überprüfen oder nachweisen können.
Es bleibt halt nur zu warten - oder doch abzuspringen.

Oder wir müssten einen finden, der sich bereit erklärt, bei der nächsten Lieferung von Teilen (oder sind jetzt tatsächlich alle unterwegs?!?) in den Container einschließen zu lassen - und die Sache für uns auszuspionieren   

Tja, wer weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (19. April 2005)

mhm, also bei den jetztigen verschiebungen, rechne ich nicht ersthaft mit KW 19. Werde mal bei der Hotline anrufen wg dem ES 7 von meinem Freund, weil da hört man ja auch nichts mehr


----------



## Jubs (19. April 2005)

Hat jemand schon einmal wegen des XC9 bei der Hotline angefragt?
Mein vorläufiger Termin war der 18.4.. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere
schon etwas über den möglichen neuen Termin  gehört? 
Wahrscheinlich hat jeder einen andere Auskunft erhalten.


----------



## Kette-links (19. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon , bezüglich meines MT (18.04.05) für mein bestelltes XC5 in M erhalten. Laut Aussage ist das Bike in der Montagevorbereitung    und die Bereitstellung findet mit viel Glück, Ende dieser oder Beginn der nächsten Woche statt     .
Wie sagte der Kaiser : schau ma mal


----------



## Staabi (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich war heute nicht im Büro, sondern hab den Tag größtenteils auf der Autobahn verbracht. Ich schau morgen mal nach den Lieferterminen und Montagedaten der verschiedenen Serien und melde mich dann. Kann aber auch übermorgen werden, ich habe in den nächsten beiden Tagen noch ein anderes Projekt abzuschließen. 

Und bitte, die Annahme das wir irgendwas bewusst in die Länge ziehen, Kunden verarschen wollen oder darauf spekulieren das jetzt eh keiner mehr storniert fasse ich ehrlich schon fast als Beleidigung auf. Ihr könnt davon ausgehen, das wir uns den Hintern wegarbeiten um alle Bikes gerecht und sofern durch verspätete Lieferung überhaupt möglich einigermaßen pünktlich zu den Kunden zu bekommen. Durch die späte Lieferung einiger Serien staut sich die Montage im Moment natürlich auch etwas, was den Druck zusätzlich erhöht. Sobald alle Teile für die jeweiligen Bikes da sind werden diese sortiert nach Bestelldatum und Auftragsnummer montiert. Und im Moment kommen halt sehr sehr viele Bikes frei zur Montage, weil fast täglich Ware eintrifft. Umso mehr ärgere ich mich, hier so einen Unsinn lesen zu müssen. Ich kann verstehen, das Ihr verärgert und teils verunsichert seid, aber haltlose Spekulationen helfen auch nicht die Situation zu entspannen. Sorry, aber das musste auch bei mir mal raus.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## pepper.at (19. April 2005)

@Staabi: das ihr absichtlich etwas in die länge zieht bzw kunden verarscht glaube ich um gottes willen nicht.... aber was ich zu dem ganzen thema sagen wollte ->

ich wollte diesjahr mit biken anfangen - infos in zeitschriften und von kollegen eingeholt... jedenfalls bin ich bei canyon gelandet... kollege hat eins und ist super zufrieden und der preis sagt eh alles.

Also bestellt..und Bestätigung bekommen,,, dann dieses Forum hier gefunden und voller entsetzen alles gelesen. Habe mir nun ein anderes Rad gekauft und das (bzw die (es waren2)) Canyons storniert.... bin nicht glücklich drüber. gerne hät ich nen schönes xc5 gehabt...

Jedenfalls habe ich gelesen das es leztes jahr auch so herging,, sowas erstaunt mich sehr... wie kann es eine firma welche leztes jahr schon so arge schwierigkeiten mit der pünklichen lieferung hatte - dieses jahr wieder die Bikes so verspätet liefern.... ich mein einige kunden bekommen ihre bikes ja zu ihrem montagetermin,.. welcher jedoch auch so gut wie NIE.. max 14 tage (wie auf der HP angegeben) ist....

Ich hoffe das ihr nächstes Jahr besser organisiert seit... ich bin nicht abgeschreckt - aber vorgewarnt   was die lieferzeit angeht....

das muste mal raus... an alle wartenden... laut bike tests lohnt sich ja das warten sehr... ich konnte es jedoch nichtmehr aushalten,.. bleibe aber de mbetrag hier gerne treu und freue mich auf erfahrungsberichte - so das es evtl nächstes oder übernächstes jahr nen canyon wird.


----------



## wime (19. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Umso mehr ärgere ich mich, hier so einen Unsinn lesen zu müssen. Ich kann verstehen, das Ihr verärgert und teils verunsichert seid, aber haltlose Spekulationen helfen auch nicht die Situation zu entspannen.



Hi Staabi
Ich gebe dir recht. Auch ich arbeite in der Logistik und weiss wie schwer die Planung ist. Auch ich finde das im Moment das Niveau hier im Wartezimmer teilweise nicht sehr hoch ist. Canyon kann ja nichts dafür für die Verzögerung bei der Anlieferung. 
Aber die Software bei Canyon ist sehrwarscheinlich schon ein wenig veraltet und ein Schwachpunkt. 
Auch gibt es einfache Möglichkeiten wie Wireless und VPN um auch von zu Hause auf die Daten des Geschäfts zugreifen zu können.

@alle 
Ich gehöre zwar zu jenen die in den nächstenTagen ihr Bike angeliefert bekommen und habe es sicher einfacher. Aber bleibt doch sachlich und entspannt euch. In ein paar Tagen haben die meisten von uns ihre Räder.

Willy


----------



## Melocross (19. April 2005)

also, das stimmt schon was Staabi sagt, ABER es ist halt auch so das wenn man schon so eine enorme Verzögerung hat, dann sollte man zumindest die Informationspolitik verbessern.

Eigentlich muss Canyon uns anrufen und sagen "die und die" Verzögerung gibt es. Aber leider muss immer der Kunde anrufen.
Bestes Beispiel das ES7, mein Freund hatte Brief + e-mail bekommen wo verschiedene  Liefertermine angesagt waren, letzter Stand Teile werden in KW 14/15  geliefert und montiert. Nun haben wir KW 16 und wir wissen bisher gar nicht ob es kommt oder nicht. Eine kurze Info wäre doch da nicht zuviel, oder!

Da darf man wohl doch etwas ärgerlich sein und vom ES6 sprech ich schon gar nicht mehr.

..muss pepper.at leider recht geben.


----------



## KalTorak (19. April 2005)

Hallo nochmal!

1. Ich wollte hier niemanden persönlich beleidigen. Es diente hauptsächlich dem Frustabbau.

2. Das es zu Verzögerungen kommen kann weiß ich ebensogut wie Ihr. Das Canyon daran unschuldig ist auch.

3. Woran Canyon jedoch schuld ist (und da könne sie sich mit nichts rausreden), ist die Tatsache, daß sie eine ganze Stange an Leuten angerufen haben, um Ihnen zu sagen, daß die Montage ihres Fahrrades 14/15 KW stattfindet. Das war de facto falsch und für die meisten der Leute nicht mal im Rahmen des möglichen.

4. Woran Canyon auch schuld ist, ist die Tatsache, daß nicht einmal der Versuch unternommen wurde Ordnung in die Sache zu bringen. Denen die nochmals verschoben wurden, zumindest einen 90%igen Ersatztermin zu liefern wäre das mindeste. Statt dessen lässt man lieber schrittweise Verschiebungen um eine Woche verlauten (Ich bin mir fast sicher, das ich den gleichen Satz nächste  Woche wieder höre/lese)

Wo ist denn das Problem damit??? Ich will doch nur einen +/- 5 Tage Termin, der ja inzwischen durchaus zu vergeben ist. Die Teile sind anscheinend alle da (von den Serien die inzwichen gebaut werden). Die Rahmen, der anderen Serien sind noch ne ganze Ecke unterwegs. Jetzt wird runtermontiert. Krankheit, Montageschwierigkeiten etc. alles im grünen Bereich. Das haut nicht mit mehr als 5 Tagen zusätzlichem Verzug rein. 
Wenn du, Staabi, dich persönlich angegriffen fühlen möchtest: Bitte sehr. Mach das. Aber denk doch mal darüber nach, was Ihr da gerade macht und vor allem was Ihr macht, um das zu ändern. Das ihr Termine vom Jahresbeginn haltet, kann jetzt keiner mehr verlangen, daß Ihr brauchbare neue Termine ausgeben lasst schon. 

Mein erster Text von heute ist doch einfach nur mal ein deutliches Feedback, wie das Verhalten von Canyon wirkt. Und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der mal so etwas denkt. Diese Gedanken verrauchen irgendwann. Ich hab' sie einfach mal niedergeschrieben.  
Mir reicht's langsam mit falschen Infos. Und ich lass mich mal überraschen, ob mein neuster Termin tatsächlich stimmt (oder tatsächlich noch eine Liste mit korregierten Terminen auftaucht). Das wird, das hab ich mir vorgenommen, entgültig entscheiden, ob ich je wieder bei Canyon bestelle und ob ich diesen Herstelle einem meiner Bekannten ans Herz legen werde. 
Und deswegen werde ich mich im Weiteren weder positiv noch negativ in diesem Forum äußeren. Hoffe jedoch noch eine Reaktion zu hören die nicht nur beschwichtigenden Charakter hat, sondern etwas greifbares für den einzelnen enthällt.

In diesem Sinne: Allen Wartenden, eine kurze gefühlte Wartezeit und den glücklichen Belieferten, ein persönliches Hochdruckgebiet über Ihren Köpfen!


----------



## gabelfox (19. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> .....Eigentlich muss Canyon uns anrufen und sagen "die und die" Verzögerung gibt es. Aber leider muss immer der Kunde anrufen......



Genau DAS ist der Punkt. So würde ich mir das auch wünschen. 

Übrigens finde ich, das sich in Anbetracht der "seltsamen" Informationspolitik seitens Canyon, der Ton hier noch sehr im Rahmen bewegt. Was einige hier schon an widersprüchlichen "Informationen" von Canyon, sei es per Telefon, E-Mail oder "vor Ort", erhalten haben, spottet IMO jeder Beschreibung. Ich schätze wenn der Laden hier am Ort wäre, hätte ich wohl schon lange storniert. So rufe ich einfach gar nicht an. Was man nicht weiss, macht einen bekanntlich nicht heiss  
Ich habe aber jetzt angefangen nach einer Alternative zu suchen, da mein bestelltes ES6 wohl zum Urlaubsbeginn nicht geliefert werden wird. Sehr schad wäre das.


----------



## Gorgonzales (20. April 2005)

east a moi seavus,

i hob ma a so a radl kafft, oba ob´bstoid, wei des mit da liafarung net a so ghaun hod. Oiso bin i nachad zu meim dantla gfahrn (Specialized) und hob ma des Enduro Elite o gschaud. Du des is a kracha sog i da. Oba des soibe problem mit fox. Des gibz in drei ausführunga owa bloß oane is z´hom.
Und freili gnau de ohne fox. De san raar die hund. wenn a moi a so a karrn im hofa eilegt muast a so a massl hom dass d oan griagst, deshoib wartzt a so lang auf an fox. So und jetza hob i a manitou nixon, sonst wart i nu a boar joar aba des wead scho bassn, sonst muaß a andere hea. In via dog is´soweit, dann getz los des sog i eich.
Nu a zympftige gaudi, und an bearign gruaß noch minga.(BK)
oiso pfüad eich mitanand.

o sole mio, da da da dada...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (20. April 2005)

Puhh Leute hier waren aber in letzter Zeit ein paar sehr heftige Vermutungs- und Spekulationsorgien bezüglich der Liefer- und Fertigungsverschiebungen zu lesen.
Ich hoffe da ja immer noch das beste und klammere mich an Staabis Aussage vom 18.04 das die ES unterwegs sind und in der 18 Woche eintreffen und dann auch die Montage losgeht.
Stutzig macht mich nur das man ja allgemein fast nichts mehr von den ES Modellen hört, ich hoffe das ändert sich ab der 18. Woche schlagartig !  - sollen dann immer noch die scheiß (sorry, regt euch jetzt nicht darüber auf) XC Modelle gebaut werden dreh ich durch. 
Aber gut, warten wirs ab, ist ja nicht mehr so lange bis da hin  zumindest für mich als November-Besteller sind das ja quasi nur nen paar Stunden.


----------



## Alkaloid (20. April 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> ...So rufe ich einfach gar nicht an. Was man nicht weiss, macht einen bekanntlich nicht heiss...


Das ist eine gute Idee! Ich glaube ein Grossteil der Verwirrung hier kommt davon, dass viele Ungeduldige die Hotline mit Nachfragen nach ihren Montageterminen bestürmen, worauf sich die armen Hotliner zu spekulativen Aussagen hinreissen lassen. Deshalb ist die Hotline momentan auch kaum zu erreichen.

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn zum Wartefrust noch falsche Versprechungen hinzukommen. Aber Canyon (zumindest die Leute an der Hotline) haben in der jetzigen Situation wohl einfach zuwenig den Überblick, um verbindliche Termine rauszugeben. Also wäre es doch am vernünftigsten zu akzeptieren, dass keine verbindlichen Informationen zu erhalten sind und die Hotline für diejenigen erreichbar zu lassen, die noch ein Bike bestellen wollen (die warten eh noch lang genug  ).

Ausserdem sollte man auch die Relationen nicht verlieren. Die meisten Fully-Frühbesteller hatten ihren ursprünglichen Termin in dieser Woche und mindestens die regelmässigen Besucher im Forum wussten aus Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr, dass diese Termine nicht in Stein gemeisselt sind. Diejenigen, die eine grössere Verzögerung zu erwarten haben, sind per Brief informiert worden, in welchem absichtlich keine genauen Montagetermine genannt wurden. Also entspannt euch alle wieder ein bisschen  

Canyon täte allerdings gut daran, ihr Warenwirtschaftssystem so zu gestalten, dass man auch dann realistische Termine herausbekommt, wenn Teilelieferungen verspätet kommen, was ja scheinbar eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist. Diejenigen, die unbedingt ein Canyon wollen (also wir alle hier) wissen, dass die Warterei halt dazugehört. Zu wissen wie lange man warten muss, macht es erheblich erträglicher.


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. April 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab eine grosse Bitte hier zu diesem Wartezimmer-Thread:

1. Bei allem eurem Ärger über Canyon-Liefertermine beachtet die IBC-Forumregeln .

2. Bitte bleibt sachlich. Deshalb haben Spekulation hier nichts, aber überhaubt nichts verloren.

3. Dies hier ist vorallem ein Supportforum wo der Schwerpunkt von Canyon beim technischem Support liegen soll. Deshalb beachtet die  Infos zum Canyon Support-Forum 

4.  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## nismo2002 (20. April 2005)

KalTorak schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Das ihr Termine vom Jahresbeginn haltet, kann jetzt keiner mehr verlangen, daß Ihr brauchbare neue Termine ausgeben lasst schon. (...)


@ Staabi:

Das ist genau der Punkt! Nicht die Terminverschiebung aufgrund Lieferverzögerung ist das Problem, sondern die widersprüchlichen Aussagen!!

Deshalb möchte ich dich bitten, Staabi, zu meinem Beitrag vom 18.04. (bzw. Seite 23) im Wartezimmer einmal Stellung zu beziehen!!


----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

RedOrbiter schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Dies hier ist vorallem ein Supportforum wo der Schwerpunkt von Canyon beim technischem Support liegen soll. Deshalb beachtet die  Infos zum Canyon Support-Forum
> r



Genau, da kann ich nur zustimmen, im Prinzip müßte man sich nicht wundern wenn Canyon das Forum einstellt.


----------



## ow1 (20. April 2005)

Hallo Wartezimmerbesucher
Kommt doch wieder mal auf den Teppich runter. Ihr wollt ein Klasse Bike? Zu einem super günstigen Preis? Ja? Ich nämlich auch!!! Aber was hier abgeht ist unter jeder Sau  (Sorry) 
Die Canyon Jungs reissen sich für Euch den Arsch auf, weil irgendwelche Zulieferer nicht Termingerecht die Teile zu Verfügung stellen. Und dann kommen hier Spekulationen auf, die einer Firma richtigen Schaden zufügen können. Also wenn das hier so weiter geht, boykottiere ich das Wartezimmer um mir nicht diesen Schwachsinn, den ich hier zum Teil lese, anzutun.

Staabi, lasst dir nicht von ein paar Gehirnamputierten Typen die Arbeit vermiesen.
gruss ow1


----------



## wime (20. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wartezimmerbesucher
> Kommt doch wieder mal auf den Teppich runter. Ihr wollt ein Klasse Bike? Zu einem super günstigen Preis? Ja? Ich nämlich auch!!! Aber was hier abgeht ist unter jeder Sau  (Sorry)
> Die Canyon Jungs reissen sich für Euch den Arsch auf, weil irgendwelche Zulieferer nicht Termingerecht die Teile zu Verfügung stellen. Und dann kommen hier Spekulationen auf, die einer Firma richtigen Schaden zufügen können. Also wenn das hier so weiter geht, boykottiere ich das Wartezimmer um mir nicht diesen Schwachsinn, den ich hier zum Teil lese, anzutun.
> 
> ...



 

Gruss Willy


----------



## wagmacX (20. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wartezimmerbesucher
> Kommt doch wieder mal auf den Teppich runter. Ihr wollt ein Klasse Bike? Zu einem super günstigen Preis? Ja? Ich nämlich auch!!! Aber was hier abgeht ist unter jeder Sau  (Sorry)
> Die Canyon Jungs reissen sich für Euch den Arsch auf, weil irgendwelche Zulieferer nicht Termingerecht die Teile zu Verfügung stellen. Und dann kommen hier Spekulationen auf, die einer Firma richtigen Schaden zufügen können. Also wenn das hier so weiter geht, boykottiere ich das Wartezimmer um mir nicht diesen Schwachsinn, den ich hier zum Teil lese, anzutun.
> 
> ...




Kann Dir nur recht geben!!! Der Beitrag hat sicherlich eine gewisse Eigendynamik entwickelt von der sich viele anstecken ließen (ich eingeschlossen) Aber wie in diesem Beitrag schon geschrieben, sollten wir froh sein, das wir diese Informationen hier überhaupt erhalten. Anderswo geht das anders ab. Das ist eben der Vor-/Nachteil wenn wir "so nah" dabei sind und es kann sicher nicht im unserem Sinn sein Canyon mit Spekulationen zu schaden. 
Ich weiss das die Wartezeit die Hölle ist, aber es wird schon und wenn erst alle ihr geliebtes Bike in den Händen halten, hoffe ich das Ihr Euch dann auch genauso positiv über die echt geilen Bikes auslasst


----------



## wagmacX (20. April 2005)

Das ist nach dem letzten Beitrag von mir wirklich ein komischer Zufall, aber.....

      

MEIN ES 8 IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*FREU* *FLIPPAUS*

Ist eben zu Hause angekommen - jetzt muss ich nur noch von der Arbeit weg.... meld mich dannn 

ich flip aus...

      


Danke an die Canyon Crew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (20. April 2005)

Na endlich ein ES!   Glückwunsch!

Und jetzt lass das Bike nur für 2 Sekunden los und mach paar Fotos und stell sie hier ein.  

Grüsse,


Christian


----------



## Falk72 (20. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nach dem letzten Beitrag von mir wirklich ein komischer Zufall, aber.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRATZ!!!

GENAU solche Beiträge will ich hier lesen!  
Eine wahre Wohltat nach dem Geheule der letzten Tage  

Und genau ... bis heute Abend wollen wir ein paar Detailfotos aller Teile und des gesamten Rades inkl. eines detaillierten Fahrberichtes   

Ciao
Falk


----------



## markuztirol (20. April 2005)

gratuliere.. hehe aber bitte fotos ohne spuren der freude über das bike *ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg*


----------



## x-men (20. April 2005)

Japadapadoooo!!  

Mein XC 8 ist da. Gerade kam der freudige Anruf. Nur Mist, dass ich vor heute Nachmittag nicht wegkomme. Aber dann, zusammenschrauben, Foto machen, loslegen.

Ich möchte jedoch noch eine Lanze für die Canyon Mitarbeiter brechen. Nach dem Telefonchaos mit der Hotline ,bin ich auf's mailen umgestiegen. Die Antworten von Canyon hatten Hand und Fuß, kamen mit max. einem Tag Bearbeitungszeit. Die Info, dass das Rad unterwegs ist, sogar eigenständig. Dazu sage ich: "beide Daumen hoch!"


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

...na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch und her mit den BILDERN!!


----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

...Mein XC6 ist auch heute angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (20. April 2005)

....endlich kommt die Sonne....eh...die Bikes raus....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Fully-Neu-Besitzer.   

Hoffentlich zähle ich auch bald zu dem exclusivem Canyon-Club.   

Und wo ist mein ES-6 ?


----------



## Christian_74 (20. April 2005)

Es hat kein Platz ein Thema dafür zu öffnen, so landet es hier.

Hat Canyon ein Clon gekriegt? Oder sind sie selber einer?   

http://www.canyon.ch/index.php?id=1&L=0


----------



## aemkei77 (20. April 2005)

ne, die gibts dort schon länger, deshalb kommt in der Schweiz aufs Canyon bike ein Coast Pickerl drauf....


----------



## nismo2002 (20. April 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat kein Platz ein Thema dafür zu öffnen, so landet es hier.
> 
> Hat Canyon ein Clon gekriegt? Oder sind sie selber einer?
> 
> http://www.canyon.ch/index.php?id=1&L=0



Nein, dass ist der Grund, warum "unsere" Canyons in CH "Coast" heissen...


----------



## ChrHurek (20. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Canyon Jungs reissen sich für Euch den Arsch auf, weil irgendwelche Zulieferer nicht Termingerecht die Teile zu Verfügung stellen.


man muß aber auch sehen, dass dies kein Gefallen ist, sondern die Pflicht von Canyon. Die bekommen schließlich Geld dafür.
Ich bin auch gegen eine unsachliche Diskussion.


----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

Das sind Schweizer und ne andere Firma, Canyon Deutschland tritt in der Schweiz unter den Markennamen COAST auf


----------



## ChrHurek (20. April 2005)

Golsi schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Schweizer und ne andere Firma, Canyon Deutschland tritt in der Schweiz unter den Markennamen COAST auf


Was für eine Größe hattest du bestellt? Hast du mal ein Bild?


----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

Größe M, Fotos morgen da das Bike zwar heut morgen angekommen ist  , aber leider muß ich heute noch ein wenig arbeiten


----------



## Augus1328 (20. April 2005)

grumel, was interessieren mich die ganzen XC-Bikes   

Spass beiseite, freu mich für Euch.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. April 2005)

Golsi schrieb:
			
		

> Größe M, Fotos morgen da das Bike zwar heut morgen angekommen ist  , aber leider muß ich heute noch ein wenig arbeiten




Ich gebe Dir Hitzefrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto_muc (20. April 2005)

Eigentlich hätte mein XC8 heute gebaut werden sollen - anstattdessen habe ich gerade eine Email erhalten, wonach es heute an DHL übergeben wurde. Bingo!


----------



## wagmacX (20. April 2005)

Also Leute... ich sag nur     

Haltet durch, es lohnt sich wirklich!!! Die Bikes sind der Hammer!!!    

Mein erster Eindruck... unbeschreiblich!!! Ich bin immer noch total aufgeregt. Hab jetzt soweit alles angebaut und schon die ersten kleinen Platzrunden gedreht (Wendehammer) Schaltung top eingestellt, Federung macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck, werde ich erstmal so lassen, Bremsen kein schleifen - müssen eben nur noch eingebremst werden 
Die Reifen sind einfach nur "fett" genial. Das Bike wirkt life einfach noch geiler als auf der HP oder dem Katalog - sieht richtig aggressiv aus 

Ach ja Lackfläschen ist dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei!

Das Bike sieht einfach sowas von geil aus - ich könnt durchdrehen 

Canyon - ein riesen Lob von mir, an Euer Team   und sorry falls ich/wir Euch zu sehr genervt haben.

Mit den Bikes sind Euch wirklich "Super Bikes" gelungen!!!! 

Hab ein paar Bilder gemacht...





mehr unter meinem Album... sorry für die miese Qualität musste schnell gehen. Hoffe das klappt mit dem Album, hab das zum ersten Mal gemacht. Ansonsten heut Abend mehr....

Muss jetzt weiter das Bike ruft


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. April 2005)

@wagmac

Gratuliere; schönes Bike!!   Danke für die Fotos; hält einem am Leben...

Was ist mit der Zugstufe des RP3? Überdämpft, oder doch nicht?
Danke für die Info und viel, viel Spass damit

greetz dacrazy1

PS: Rasenmähen..


----------



## Freti (20. April 2005)

@wagmacX

Wie empfindest du den die Sitzposition? Ich bin nur 3 cm größer und habe 3 cm mehr Schrittlänge. Und mir wurde XL empfohlen.
Oh, man. Nur noch 3 Wochen und ich bin noch immer unsicher bezügl. der Rahmengröße.  
Im Vergleich zu anderen hier im Forum bin ich ja ein Iceman, aber jetzt, wo die ersten 2005er Fully's unterwegs sind, schlafe ich nachts nicht mehr so ruhig.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Strider (20. April 2005)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit der Zugstufe des RP3? Überdämpft, oder doch nicht?


Das hat er beim probefahren auf der strasse bestimmt toll feststellen können


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

Wow, der hat sein ES schon....

@wagmacX: 
Ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht!


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

Sehr fesch, das Radl!
Der Sattel schaut auch besser aus als erwartet!

@wagmacX: falls du jetzt noch für was anderes Zeit hast, als mountainbiken  -- könntest du vielleicht ein Foto frontal auf die Federgabel machen, damit man abschätzen kann, wie's mit der maximalen Reifenbreite aussieht?


(ich weiß, dass es da auch Herstellerangaben dazu gibt, erfahrungsgemäß passen aber meist auch breitere Reifen rein)


----------



## dacrazy1 (20. April 2005)

@strider

zitat wagmacX
...Federung macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck... werde ich erstmal so lassen, Bremsen kein schleifen - müssen eben nur noch eingebremst werden


----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe Dir Hitzefrei



Hitzefrei...na schön wärs, würde allerdings auch nicht viel nützen, hier im Allgäu regnets gerade ziemlich     wird wohl nix werden mit einer ersten Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Lackfläschen ist dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei!



Echt ?  Sind die bei allen Bikes dabei ? Da muß ich glatt nochmal meinen Karton durchsuchen.....


----------



## PWau (20. April 2005)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Glücklichen.....  

Eines würde mich nur interessieren, ob Canyon wirklich einigermaßen nach der Bestellreihenfolge zusammenschraubt, d.h. wann genau habt ihr bestellt?

@Golsi
...da kann ich ja froh sein das mein Bike noch nicht da ist, hier schifft es genauso und das seit Tagen....dann wärs ja fast wieder  zum 

Hat schon irgendjemand ein XC5 bekommen???


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

So, um der hier langsam ausufernden überschwenglichen Stimmung mal ein Ende zu bereiten:   

Hab gerade einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen (das ist doch schon mal was  ):

Ich hätte doch einen Brief von denen bekommen, oder?
Und leider können sie aufgrund von Montagekapazitätsengpässen den dort angeführten Termin nicht halten. Der verschiebt sich so ca. 8 - 10 Werktage.

Dafür wurde mir angeboten, dass Canyon die Versandkosten übernimmt?!?!?!?

Leider war ich so verwirrt, dass ich gleich zugestimmt habe - ich frage mich, was ich sonst noch für Optionen gehabt hätte!

Abbestellen? Sicherlich!
Aber evtl. auch auf die Versandkostenerstattung zu verzichten und einen früheren Montagetermin auszuhandeln?!?!?

Schei*e - ich bin auch zu blöd.

Mist, jetzt weiß ich definitiv, dass es erst die 21. KW für mein ES6 wird!!!!    

Bin ich der erste der angerufen wurde?
Fragt ihr doch bitte mal nach anderen Möglichkeiten wenn ihr angerufen werdet!!!

Schei*e!!!! Ich will nicht noch länger warten     

Und was soll ich mit den Versandkosten? - dafür kann ich ja nicht mal Sprit für mein Auto für 50 km kaufen!!!!!

Fällt mir gerade noch dazu ein:
In meinem Brief stand die 19. KW - laut Staabis Aussage sollen die ES6 ja nun vorraussichtlich in der 18. KW ankommen und montiert werden - das heißt dann ja, dass es mind. 3 Wochen Montageverzug gibt, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch!?!?!?!? 
Schei*e! Schei*e! Schei*e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAILor (20. April 2005)

einfach nur geil!


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Ich bin echt kurz davor, da anzurufen und denen zu sagen, dass sie sich die blöden Versandkosten sonstwohin stecken können!   

Ich warte jetzt bis Ende Mai???????

Hab ich denen jetzt eben meine Einwilligung gegeben, meinen Montagetermin nach hinten zu verschieben - um für andere Luft zu machen, die nicht auf die Versandkostenerstattung eingegangen sind????

Fragen, Fragen, Fragen?!?!?! Wie immer!!!!!!!


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

Mist, hab das erst jetzt von Wrangler gelesen und habe 10 min davor die Hotline dran gehabt. Der Mann meinte das bei den ES6 sich immer noch um KW 19 handelt, er hatte extra nochmal nachgefragt. Ich habe von mir aus gefragt ob sie mir die Portokosten erlassen, daraufhin meinte der Hotliner das er das noch klären muss. Das versteh ich jetzt echt nicht, bei mir ********n die so rum wg. den Portokosten (hab schon 2mal deswegen gefragt und nie eine Antwort bekommen) und bei Wrangler wirds angeboten.

Wie jetzt KW 19 oder KW21? Wie soll man da noch durchblicken???
Wäre toll wenn Staabi, das mit den Portokosten mal aufklärt und mit der KW ebenfalls, damit es nicht wieder zu "wilden" Spekulationen führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Also bei mir ist Montagetermin der 17.05. (Bestellt am 18.01.) für mein ES 9 
und es hat bis jetzt noch niemand angerufen....
Da kann ich ja noch hoffen...


----------



## Golsi (20. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Eines würde mich nur interessieren, ob Canyon wirklich einigermaßen nach der Bestellreihenfolge zusammenschraubt, d.h. wann genau habt ihr bestellt?
> :



Bestellung 14.12  - Montagetermin ursprünglich 20.04


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Ich würde liebend gern auf die Versankostenerstattung verzichten - gar nochmal das Doppelte drauflegen, wenn ich versichert bekäme, dass es mit der 19. KW klappt!!!!!

Aber ich habe das ungunte Gefühl, dass ich mir, blöd wie ich war, gerade meinen eigenen '8-10 Wertage nach hinten verschobenen Montagetermin' erkauft habe!!!

@Melocross: Vielleicht kannst du ja gerade dadurch deinen 19. KW Termin halten - bekommst aber keine Versandkosten erstattet   

Das ist es ja wieder was mich verrückt macht: Stand ich da jetzt eben vor ner mordsmäßigen Entscheidung?!?!?! Oder hätte ich eh keine Wahl gehabt!?!?


----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Ok, wenn es da nach geht, war der Voraussichtliche Montagetermin bei mir schon am 06.04.......


----------



## BKH-Rider (20. April 2005)

ja dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder, als bessere Hälfte von Melocross  

am 5.April gab es ja die Emails für die ES7 Besteller das diese in KW 14/15 montiert werden können.
Tja jetzt ham ma KW 16 und ich ruf mal wieder bei Canyon an, es könnte vielleicht noch 1-2 Wochen dauern           also ca KW18??

Und da soll ich nicht wirrrrr werden??? (und auch mal sauer)          
Und wieder mußte der Kunde bei Canyon anrufen was los ist     

Damit es nicht heißt hier würde jemand Canyon schlecht machen, wir haben doch alle eins gekauft?? also wo machen wir da was schlecht??
Die Marke oder die Bikes sind doch unantastbar!!
Was aber beim aktuelle Kundendienst bzw der Informationspolitik los ist......

Möchte noch etwas aktuelles aus meinem Leben schreiben   

Haben für Mitte April ein neues Auto bestellt. Anfang April angerufen der Verkäufer: "ja mitte April,ich melde mich", so er hat nicht angerufen also wieder wir. "was haben wir ausgemacht? mmm, wird wohl ende April anfang Mai"  .............TOLLLLL

Das nächste: habe letzte Woche ne Bikebrille gekauft "lieferbar in 3 Tagen", war heute dort "nein noch nicht da" kommt sie den bis Freitag?" "ja sicher,mmmm, moment mal, da war doch was,......, kommt erst nächste Woche!"   ..........TOLLLLLL

Und nochmal: Providerwechsel DSL, vor 2 Wochen Hardware bestellt, "Teile werden gleich losgeschickt"  heute ne Email bekommen "Hardware erstmal nicht lieferbar"......TOLLLL

Möchte damit nur sagen das es woanders auch so zugeht     

Trotzdem freu ich mich rießig mit Melo zusammen auf unsere ES-Bikes!

Stephan


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

Post 998


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

kindisch.


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

Leute wir haben die 1000 geschafft

@Wrangler wann hast Du bestellt??

Ich am 9.12. Hatte gard nochmals bei der Hotline angerufen und der meinte ich sei einer der ersten in KW19


----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Das ist ja cool.....einen Monat später bestellt aber Montage wohl nur eine Woche später....Manchmal ist später wohl doch früher.....


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

Geh, später is später....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Sei doch nicht so kleinlich......hat mich gerade so schön aufgebaut.....


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler wann hast Du bestellt??
> Ich am 9.12. Hatte gard nochmals bei der Hotline angerufen und der meinte ich sei einer der ersten in KW19



So, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass ich es mir wohl leider doch aussuchen konnte:
Versandkosten oder früherer Montagetermin!!!!

Denn ich hatte schon am 03.12. bestellt - Auftragsnummer: 96765

Ansonsten haben wir ja absolut identische Bikes.

Ich werde sofort morgen früh die Hotline anrufen und das klären!!!

Ich will auch einer der ersten in der 19. KW sein!!!!!

Staabi!!!!!
SOFORT klären!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und bitte deutlich die Kunden am Telefon darauf hinweisen, was sie für Auswahlmöglichkeiten haben: Versandkosten oder früher Montagetermin!!!
Und nicht "Wir bieten ihnen an die Versandkosten zu übernehmen...." sondern auch die Alternative!!!


----------



## wagmacX (20. April 2005)

So Leute,
der erste kleine Ritt ist abgeschlossen und das Bike passt wie angegossen, die Grösse ist für mich genau richtig gewesen (wie von Canyon empfohlen)! . Ich hab mich auf dem Bike sofort wohlgefühlt, die Sitzposition ist genau richtig, super agil und wendig und das Fahrwerk schreit nach mehr  bin zwar noch nicht die "Mörderabfahrten" runter gebrettert, aber das Bike hatte noch verdammt viel Resereven.
Das Problem mit der überdämpften Zugstufe, kann ich bisher nicht feststellen, der Dämpfer arbeitete ohne Probleme! 

Werde mich aber doch noch an das Feintuning der Federung machen, die Serieneinstellung ist mir im Gelände doch ein bisserl zu hart. Aber alles der Reihe nach... 

@ FlohimSchnee: hier die Bilder, bei der Federgabel ist noch genug Platz am Hinterrad könnte das schon knapp werden...







So, hoffe ich hab alle Fragen beantwortet, wenn nicht, meldet Euch. Auch wenn es um irgendwelche Fotos geht. Bin gern bereit Euch die Wartezeit einigermassen erträglich zu gestalten.

Aber glaubt mir, das warten lohnt sich wirklich. Es ist wirklich der Hammer   

Ein Foto noch aus meinen Fotoalbum:





Ach ja, erste Sturz über den Lenker war auch schon dabei  im Sturz hab ich mich schon nach dem Bike umgesehen, schon verrückt 

Bis denn und hart bleiben, ihr schafft das...


----------



## Beppe (20. April 2005)

wagmacX schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> der erste kleine Ritt ist abgeschlossen und das Bike passt wie angegossen, die Grösse ist für mich genau richtig gewesen (wie von Canyon empfohlen)! . Ich hab mich auf dem Bike sofort wohlgefühlt, die Sitzposition ist genau richtig, super agil und wendig und das Fahrwerk schreit nach mehr  bin zwar noch nicht die "Mörderabfahrten" runter gebrettert, aber das Bike hatte noch verdammt viel Resereven.
> Das Problem mit der überdämpften Zugstufe, kann ich bisher nicht feststellen, der Dämpfer arbeitete ohne Probleme!
> 
> ...




Bremshebel bissl tief montiert?


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Wurde denn sonst wirklich niemand von Canyon wegen der Versandkostenerstattung und der Verschiebung um 8 - 10 Werktage angerufen?!?!

Das ist ja komisch!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

@wagmacX:

Danke für das Foto! 
Fesch, ein 2,5er könnte sich also vorne ausgehen...


----------



## Staabi (20. April 2005)

Hallo



> Ich will auch einer der ersten in der 19. KW sein!!!!!
> 
> Staabi!!!!!
> SOFORT klären!



Sorry, da gab es ein dickes Mißverständnis zwischen Einkauf und Hotline. Die erneute Verzögerung liegt nicht an der Montagekapazität, sondern an etwas anderem (s.u.). Was da jetzt in der Kommunikation schiefgelaufen ist weiß ich nicht, ich klär das aber mit den Kollegen ab. Der Telefon-Kollege hat da aber definitiv was falsch verstanden.

Folgender Hintergrund: Die ES 6 sind seit Anfang April an uns unterwegs, bis auf einige Bikes in Größe S. Diese sollten, nachdem sie später fertig wurden als die anderen ES 6, per Luft geholt werden, damit sie zeitgleich mit den restlichen ES 6 bei uns ankommen. Heute morgen habe ich eine Mail von unserem taiwanesischen Mitarbeiter bekommen, das beim Lieferanten ein Fehler gemacht wurde und die ES 6 in S aus Versehen mit in einen Seefracht-Container gepackt wurden, der am 18.04. rausgegangen ist. Die Hauptlieferung der ES 6 kommt ca. KW19, die Größe S (bis auf ein einziges in KW19, das an den ersten Besteller gehen wird) wird dann wohl Ende KW 20 zu uns kommen. So gern wir diese Bikes mit den anderen ausliefern würden, es haut nicht hin, weil wir sie schlicht nicht da haben. Das ist natürlich saublöd gelaufen und tut mir sehr leid.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## aemkei77 (20. April 2005)

fängt das denn schon wieder an,  
jetzt nervt es langsam wirklich...  
als ob ihr nicht gewusst hättet, dass bei Canyon Verzögerungen an der Regel sind

also alle   bleiben


@ wagmacX:
schönes Bike, viel Spass damit


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...(bis auf ein einziges in KW19, das an den ersten Besteller gehen wird)...



Tja, da fragt man sich natürlich, wer der erste Besteller ist   
Ich ja anscheinend nicht  

@Melocross: Was hast du denn für eine Auftragsnummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (20. April 2005)

Ach du sch.... wenn das Wangler ließt flippt er aus, du hast doch S bestellt oder ?!
Aber vielleicht bist du ja der Erste...


----------



## Strider (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute morgen habe ich eine Mail von unserem taiwanesischen Mitarbeiter bekommen, das beim Lieferanten ein Fehler gemacht wurde und die ES 6 in S aus Versehen mit in einen Seefracht-Container gepackt wurden, der am 18.04. rausgegangen ist.


Ein Lehrbuchbeispiel wieso Offshoring nicht immer so billig ist wie es aussieht.


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

jetzt bin ich doch schon sehr entäuscht und traurig! Die ganzen Anrufe heute umsonst, will auch gar nicht mehr hier rum meckern, dazu bin ich jetzt zu sehr geschockt.


@Wrangler
.. ich denke das Bike geht wohl an Dich, da ich denke das kein anderer vor Dir bestellt hat.
Meine Auftragsnummer: 96748.

Das kann ich jetzt echt alles nicht glauben und mehr sage ich nicht mehr dazu.

@ Staabi
kann man da jetzt noch was machen mit den Portokosten?? Da der Mitarbeiter von der Hotline meinte, das muss über die Geschäftsleitung gehen.


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bin ich doch schon sehr entäuscht und traurig! Die ganzen Anrufe heute umsonst, will auch gar nicht mehr hier rum meckern, dazu bin ich jetzt zu sehr geschockt.
> @Wrangler
> .. ich denke das Bike geht wohl an Dich, da ich denke das kein anderer vor Dir bestellt hat.
> Meine Auftragsnummer: 96748.



Ich  glaube, ich kann die (leider) beruhigen, da du ja, trotz späterem Bestelldatum die niedrigere Auftragsnummer hast (für dich    für mich   )

Ich habe: 96765

Da muß der Komiker, der meine Bestellung damals am 3.12. telefonisch aufgenommen hat und vorerst auf einen Zettel notiert hat um sie dann zeitnah in den Rechner einzugeben, wohl doch etwas langsam gewesen sein...


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

also wer das Bike von uns zuerst bekommt, gibt bei der Eurobike 2005 am Canyon Stand einen aus  

Bis in KW21


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> also wer das Bike von uns zuerst bekommt, gibt bei der Eurobike 2005 am Canyon Stand einen aus



Sofern ihr's dann schon habt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (20. April 2005)

oh, das ist echt hart! aber lass es nicht total an dich rankommen. (ok ist leich gesagt als es 6 M-ler   )

@wagmacX: echt hammer , die bilder machen echt sau hungrig!

du hast größe L?
du sagst es passt von der größe perfekt, wenn so nett wärst und nochmal kurz deine körpergröße uns schrittlänge angeben würdest. vielen dank. echt toll von dir, uns so beim warten zu unterstützen und uns bei laune zu halten


----------



## TAILor (20. April 2005)

> Die ES 6 sind seit Anfang April an uns unterwegs...



aber diesen satz find ich doch schon mal beruhigend, oder?


----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Ich will aber ES 9......


----------



## Raceman (20. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

der Montagetermin meines Nerve XC8 war der 14.4.. Am 18.4. habe ich eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben, weil ich wissen wollte, ob mein Rad unterwegs ist. Etwa 1 Std. später rief mich ein netter Mitarbeiter aus dem Canyon Kundenservice an - "Ihr Rad ist heute früh raus!."   
Am 19.4. war die Post gegen Mittag da und stellte mir den Bikekarton hin! Super!   
Und ich kann euch sagen die Warterei wird voll entschädigt. Es ist ein Klasse- Bike. Sieht toll aus und fährt sich traumhaft. Gabel, Bremsen und Dämpfer funktionieren tadelos. Jetzt kann der Frühling kommen.   

Also, für alle die noch warten müssen - Kopf hoch ... es lohnt sich wirklich!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Quellekatalog (20. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> also wer das Bike von uns zuerst bekommt, gibt bei der Eurobike 2005 am Canyon Stand einen aus



Also ich werde am 1. Tag (= 1. Fachpublikumstag) da seid.   
Vielleicht sieht man sich da. 

Wer will schon am Publikumstag hin


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. April 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde am 1. Tag (= 1. Fachpublikumstag) da seid.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich da.
> 
> Wer will schon am Publikumstag hin



Angeber...


----------



## Melocross (20. April 2005)

Wir waren die letzten 2 mal immer am Publikumstag da und denke dieses Jahr wohl auch und fands eigentlich nie schlecht.
Freu mich schon auf die 2006 Modelle


----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Na, hat bestimmt Angst vor dem gemeinem Canyon Pöbel.....


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Hauptlieferung der ES 6 kommt ca. KW19, die Größe S (bis auf ein einziges in KW19, das an den ersten Besteller gehen wird) wird dann wohl Ende KW 20 zu uns kommen. So gern wir diese Bikes mit den anderen ausliefern würden, es haut nicht hin, weil wir sie schlicht nicht da haben. Das ist natürlich saublöd gelaufen und tut mir sehr leid...



Wenn das nun wirklich so sein sollte - und ich ja wohl leider der von den beiden Frühbestellern hier bin, der nicht der Erstbesteller ist!!!, dann gebe ich mich NICHT NUR mit einer Erstattung der Versandkosten zufrieden!
Beim besten Willen nicht!
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr noch einen Rahmen in Größe S in Taiwan nachordert und den per Luftfracht sofort herkommen lasst??? Dafür dürft ihr mir auch gerne das Doppelte an Versandkosten belasten!

Das wär doch mal Service am Kunden! Und nicht diese popelige Versandkostenerstattung!!!


----------



## wagmacX (20. April 2005)

@ Don Pino:  hast recht, dass die Bremshebel zu steil waren habe ich bei der zweiten Ausfahrt auch gemerkt, aber ich war dann schon so heiß auf´s biken, das ich es erst heute Abend richtig eingestellt habe 

So hier noch meine Daten:

ES 8
Größe: L
Körpergröße: 188cm
Schrittlänge: 89cm
Gewicht: 84kg
Bestelldatum: 16.11.04

Hoffe es hilft Euch und danke für die Glückwünsche! Ich drücke Euch echt die Daumen das Ihr Eure Bikes auch so schnell wie möglich bekommt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (20. April 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Na, hat bestimmt Angst vor dem gemeinem Canyon Pöbel.....



Sicher hab' jetzt schon Angst vor....


----------



## BikeTroll (20. April 2005)

So, jetzt habe ich mir die DigiCam von Arbeit mitgenommen, hier sind die Bilder vom XC6. Bis auf einige Schönheitkorrekturen (das Tachokabel muss noch mal sauber verlegt werden) auch komplett aufgebaut  

(hoffe das die Dateien auch wirklich angehangen sind...  )

Gruß
  Andreas


----------



## Staabi (20. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr noch einen Rahmen in Größe S in Taiwan nachordert und den per Luftfracht sofort herkommen lasst??? Dafür dürft ihr mich auch gerne das Doppelte an Versandkosten belasten!



Das können wir gerne machen. Die nachgeorderten Rahmen kommen dann pünktlich zu Weihnachten . Sorry, aber Du unterschätzt die Vorlaufzeiten in der Branche. Die Rahmen die jetzt kommen haben wir letztes Jahr im Sommer bestellt. Schnelle Nachordern sind einfach nicht drin. Sonst hätten wir doch einfach auch längst schon ES6 nachbestellt, das Bike war schließlich schon kurz nach erscheinen des Katalogs so gut wie ausverkauft.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## highflyhahn (20. April 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher hab' jetzt schon Angst vor....



kann ich mir vorstellen.....


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Das können wir gerne machen. Die nachgeorderten Rahmen kommen dann pünktlich zu Weihnachten . Sorry, aber Du unterschätzt die Vorlaufzeiten in der Branche. Die Rahmen die jetzt kommen haben wir letztes Jahr im Sommer bestellt. Schnelle Nachordern sind einfach nicht drin. Sonst hätten wir doch einfach auch längst schon ES6 nachbestellt, das Bike war schließlich schon kurz nach erscheinen des Katalogs so gut wie ausverkauft.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Ich frage mich nur, was es mir jetzt wirklich gebracht hat, schon vor dem Erscheinen des Kataloges, nämlich am 3.12.2004 zum Telefonhörer zu greifen und ein ES6 zu bestellen. Nicht wirklich irgendetwas, oder?
Außer sicherlich die Rekord-Wartezeit hier!


----------



## x-men (20. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie versprochen die ersten Eindrücke. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es schon ziemlich gut aussieht, fährt es sich noch geiler. Hatte es um 18.00Uhr zusammengeschraubt und anschließend mal um die schnelle Heimrunde gescheucht (26km, 600Hm und von allem etwas) und siehe da, mein Grinsen wollte nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht weichen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht was die Herren Tester sich so denken, aber bei mir war's  draufsetzen, wohlfühlen, Gas geben.







An alle die noch warten müssen. Tapfer bleiben, es lohnt sich!!


----------



## Beppe (20. April 2005)

BikeTroll schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt habe ich mir die DigiCam von Arbeit mitgenommen, hier sind die Bilder vom XC6. Bis auf einige Schönheitkorrekturen (das Tachokabel muss noch mal sauber verlegt werden) auch komplett aufgebaut
> 
> (hoffe das die Dateien auch wirklich angehangen sind...  )
> 
> ...



Mach sie wech, mach die Reflektoren wech!


----------



## Groo (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Staabi   ,

kannst Du Dir vorstellen wie man sich als ES6 Größe S - Besteller fühlt??? Als das im wahrsten Sinne "allerletzte"  . 


Die anderen feiern Ihre tollen Canyon Räder  
und wir S-ler schauen in die Röhre und die Freiluftsaison ist dann schon längst im Gange und wir warten immer noch auf die Bikes.    

Ich habe mir das Wartezimmer die letzten Wochen so emotionslos als möglich angeschaut, immer mit der Gewissheit, dass sich Aufregen bestimmt nichts hilft.  
 

Ich rege mich auch weiterhin nicht auf. Ich bin bloß mittlerweile sehr entäuscht. Laßt euch doch bei Canyon doch mal was für die krassen Wartefälle einfallen  

Ich finde "bestellt am 6.Dezember erhalten in KW 21"; 6Wochen nach Lieferterminzusage nicht mehr besonder lustig. 

Wie kann man wohl einen entäuschten Kunden wieder langfristig an die Marke Canyon binden?   

Indem man Ihm Verständnis entgegenbringt und ihn vielleicht auch einmal positiv überrascht (=irgendeine nette kleine Aufmerksamkeit = Zubehöhr o.ä   )

Ich habe mit meinem bestellten ES6 S die ersten Erfahrungen mit Canyon gesammelt   . 
Es stehen noch Fahrräder für meine Frau und 2 Kids an (bzw. in den nächsten Jahren). 

Ich würde die Bikes gerne bei Canyon kaufen aber nur wenn Ihr uns Kunden wirklich wahrnehmt d.h. als solche behandelt.  

By the way ... braucht ihr nicht einen fähigen Costumer-Relation-Manager und Logistik-Manager... ich glaube das würde Euch wirklich gut tun. Nicht nur immer in Hochglanzbroschüren investieren   

 aber Du machst hier einen guten aufopferungsvollen Job..weiter so  

Also Staabi l  laßt uns nicht hängen und tut was für die gute Stimmung bei den "allerletzten"   ...      

CU maybe on the Trail.

Groo

[email protected] ... you will never walk alone ...    bis zum Schluss werden wir hier die Stellung halten ... schnief.


----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Groo schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] ... you will never walk alone ...    bis zum Schluss werden wir hier die Stellung halten ... schnief.



Danke, ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Größe S wird dann wohl Ende KW 20 zu uns kommen...



Diese, mal wieder bewußt sehr schwammige Aussage, nehme ich jetzt mal wörtlich so hin!!!
*Und gehe davon aus*, dass mein ES6 das *absolut allererste* ist, was aus der Containerladung montiert wird und *SPÄTESTENS *am Montag der 21. KW zum Versand bereit steht!!!  

ps: Und ich wunderte mich bis vor kurzem noch, warum ich eigentlich nie eine Antwort auf meine Frage betr. Zusammenhang Montagereihenfolge/Rahmengröße bekommen habe!!! Jetzt wundere ich mich nicht mehr.

Bis jetzt haben sich leider meine pessimistischen, negativ, 'immer das Schlimmste befürchtenden' Ansichten immer bestätigt  

Ich hasse es, Recht zu haben   

Also ich kann wirklich *NICHTS *Gutes über den Service von Canyon sagen! 
Daran wird auch niemals die Qualität des ES6 etwas ändern, sollte es denn jemals hier ankommen!


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. April 2005)

Hallo Wrangler, ich hab hier noch ne Tüte Baldrian, ein paar Tranquilizer und noch andere tolle Sachen...
Sag, wenn du was brauchst   
Du bist nicht alleine  
In einem Monat machen wir alle eine Gruppentherapie


----------



## Luis-Che (20. April 2005)

Hallo,

verfolge dieses Thema schon länger (traurig  , aber sehr unterhaltsam   ).
Hatte mir überlegt Ende dieses Jahres (nach der Saison) ein Canyon zu bestellen. Doch nach Erkenntnis (Dank dieses Threads) über diese unglaublichen Lieferzeiten :kotz: , werde ich es bedauerlicherweise bleiben lassen. Ich möchte ein neues Bike nämlich am Anfang einer Saison (so ab März) einfahren und nicht irgendwann unplanbar mitten drin. 

Ein Freund hat sich vor 2 1/2 Monaten einen Neuwagen bestellt und diesen gestern abgeholt. Ein anderer Bekannter hatte letztes Jahr nach 4 Wochen sein neues Motorrad zur Verfügung.
Ich finde es ist der absolute Hammer, dass ein Fahrrad 6 Monate Lieferzeit haben kann; das ist doch nicht normal  ; da kann das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis noch so gut sein ... Wahnsinn ... dann lieber teurer und dafür ab Lager verfügbar.

Na ja, wie auch immer, drücke allen Wartenden die Daumen, dass Eurer Martyrium bald ein Ende haben wird.

P.S. Bei mir wird's Anfang 2006 vielleicht ein Specialized werden. Die hat mein lokaler Händler schnell besorgt (zumindest war es bei den 2005er Modellen dieses Jahr so).
Oder Canyon lässt sich für's nächste Jahr vielleicht ja eine neue Liefer-/logistik-Strategie einfallen ..............................


----------



## Augus1328 (21. April 2005)

@STAABI:

Was kannst Du zu den Bikes sagen (BM-SL, BM, ES9, usw.) welche im Flieger waren bzw. sind? Sind die Container bei Euch in Koblenz? Steht der Aufbau an? Werde bzgl. Lieferung der "Flieger-Ware" auch weiter vertröstet...

Merci u. Gruss u. Danke für Deine Infos
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2005)

Was kann man im Wartezimmer noch, außer schimpfen....  ?

Überlegen zum Beispiel......

Ich hab grad beschlossen, den Vorderreifen des ES6 gleich gegen einen Schwalbe BigBetty zu tauschen...
2,4" -- Komfort u. Grip, olé!
Die Vertical fahr ich dann am Hinterrad runter...

Außerdem wird das 44er Kettenblatt gegen ein 48er getauscht, damit ich ab 65 km/h noch einigermaßen treten kann.... 

Soda, jetzt müsste eigentlich nur mehr das Radl daher kommen..............................................


----------



## Cigarman (21. April 2005)

Luis-Che schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich finde es ist der absolute Hammer, dass ein Fahrrad 6 Monate Lieferzeit haben kann; das ist doch nicht normal  ; da kann das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis noch so gut sein ... Wahnsinn ... dann lieber teurer und dafür ab Lager verfügbar.
> ...



Wenn Du jetzt ein 2006er bestellt kannst die Wartezeit locker übertrumpfen.  
Jetzt aber im Ernst, wenn man eine Ware bestellt die frühestens 4 Monate später lieferbar sein wird, hast zumindest 4 Monate Grundlieferzeit. 

Das gilt auch für Autos, bestell einmal z.B.: eine Golf 4 Monate vor Genarationswechsel und schau dir dann die Lieferzeiten an.

Macht Euch nicht selber fertig und probiert nur einmal am Tag ans neue Bike zu denken    , es zahlt sich aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (21. April 2005)

Mich interessiert nur noch wer der erste Besteller ist.
Am liebsten wärs mir wenn das eine ES6/S nicht im Fugzeug wär.  
...das wird eine spannende KW19 - schon fast wie ein Lottogewinn


----------



## Alkaloid (21. April 2005)

Don Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Mach sie wech, mach die Reflektoren wech!


... und den hässlichen Spritzschutz auch gleich!   Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Compagnon (21. April 2005)

Auch mein XC 8 (XL, bestellt Anfang Jan., Montage 14.04.) ist gestern gekommen. Ausfahrt gabs noch keine (Dauerregen und spät heim) aber: wie auch die Vorgänger schon beschrieben haben macht das Bike einen sensationellen Eindruck. Eigenartig: sogar die Farbe gefällt mir auf einmal super. Gedacht wurde natürlich an alles: neben den bereits bekannten sehr sauber verklebten Schutzfolien an den Scheuerstellen Rahmen/Züge auch an ein kleines Stück extra Neoprenschützer am Horst Link, um es so vor dem Schaltwerk zu schützen. Dazu mal eine Frage: kann man das nach einer Regenfahrt auch bedenkenlos dranlassen oder sollle man es zum Trocknen lieber runternehmen?
An alle Wartenden: wer jetzt abbestellt wird es wahrscheinlich ewig bereuen, ich bin sicher daß hier ein positiver Fahrbericht nach dem anderen eintrudelt


----------



## Augus1328 (21. April 2005)

Moin,

ich bin ja inzwischen auch einer, der alle 2 Tage anruft, weil ich mich einfach nicht zufrieden geben kann mit Auskünfte wie "da fehlen noch Teile". Auskunft Dienstag: Container steht bei uns am Mittwoch auf`m Hof. Anruf gerade eben: "Da fehlen noch Teile". Frag ich nach welche, Antwort: "Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt es fehlen noch Teile. Bis Ende der Woche da". Frag ich nach, ob der Rahmen wie am Dienstag gesagt seit gestern da ist. Kommt wieder die Antwort:" Keine Ahnung, da fehlen halt noch Teile".....

Staabi, was fehlt denn nun, der Begriff Teile beschreibt ja echt viel. Sind die Rahmen nun da, welche im Flieger waren oder nicht? Oder fehlen z.B. für`s BM-SL noch SRAM Teile oder Manitou Teile oder Race Face Teile oder Mavic Teile?????

Werden Eure Bikes beim Bike Festival in Riva eigentlich auch verkauft?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Freti (21. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Folgender Hintergrund: Die ES 6 sind seit Anfang April an uns unterwegs, bis auf einige Bikes in Größe S. Diese sollten, nachdem sie später fertig wurden als die anderen ES 6, per Luft geholt werden, damit sie zeitgleich mit den restlichen ES 6 bei uns ankommen. Heute morgen habe ich eine Mail von unserem taiwanesischen Mitarbeiter bekommen, das beim Lieferanten ein Fehler gemacht wurde und die ES 6 in S aus Versehen mit in einen Seefracht-Container gepackt wurden, der am 18.04. rausgegangen ist. Die Hauptlieferung der ES 6 kommt ca. KW19, die Größe S (bis auf ein einziges in KW19, das an den ersten Besteller gehen wird) wird dann wohl Ende KW 20 zu uns kommen. So gern wir diese Bikes mit den anderen ausliefern würden, es haut nicht hin, weil wir sie schlicht nicht da haben. Das ist natürlich saublöd gelaufen und tut mir sehr leid.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



So, ich will noch etwas Salz in die Wunden streuen.  
*Wenn* die große Ladung ES am Anfang April auf die Reise gegangen ist, dann stelle ich mir die 14.KW vor. Und *wenn* diese Landung in der 19.KW eintrifft, sind 5 Wochen vergangen. Ergo wenn ein Schiff in der 16.KW startet, kommt es in der 21.KW an.

Und in der 20. und 21.KW sind auch noch diese hübschen Feiertage und bei aller Liebe zu seinen Kunden, wird Canyon an diesen Tagen keine Räder montieren.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wrangler (21. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich will noch etwas Salz in die Wunden streuen.
> *Wenn* die große Ladung ES am Anfang April auf die Reise gegangen ist, dann stelle ich mir die 14.KW vor. Und *wenn* diese Landung in der 19.KW eintrifft, sind 5 Wochen vergangen. Ergo wenn ein Schiff in der 16.KW startet, kommt es in der 21.KW an.
> 
> Und in der 20. und 21.KW sind auch noch diese hübschen Feiertage und bei aller Liebe zu seinen Kunden, wird Canyon an diesen Tagen keine Räder montieren.
> ...



All das ist doch so schön unverfänglich wie eh und je in dem Ausdruck 'dann wohl Ende KW 20' zusammengefasst!!!

Ich hasse dieses schöne Wörtchen 'wohl', hab ich das schon gesagt?
Dies hier alles trägt nicht zu meinem Wohlbefinden bei!


----------



## Falk72 (21. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich will noch etwas Salz in die Wunden streuen.
> *Wenn* die große Ladung ES am Anfang April auf die Reise gegangen ist, dann stelle ich mir die 14.KW vor. Und *wenn* diese Landung in der 19.KW eintrifft, sind 5 Wochen vergangen. Ergo wenn ein Schiff in der 16.KW startet, kommt es in der 21.KW an.



Anfang/Mitte April war es ziemlich stürmisch um das Kap der guten Hoffnung. Zudem sind die Matrosen auf dem ersten Schiff ziemliche Säufer und der Kapitän kann Backbord nicht von Steuerbord unterscheiden. 
Das zweite Schiff hingegen hat eine Top-Besatzung, einen optimierten Rumpf aus Carbon und teflonverstärkte Hochleistungssegel. Zudem fahren die schon seit Anfang der Woche mit kräftigem Rückenwind.

Also keine Panik!  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Hubertus (21. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ratet mal, was heute gekommen ist? Mein ES 9 in XL! War leider nicht daheim, muss also später noch mal zur Post und es abholen - und vorher natürlich Geld holen! 

Bei mir hat es übrigens prima geklappt mit der angekündigten Wartezeit (eigentlich hätte es erst nächste Woche montiert werden sollen - naja, will mich nicht beklagen)   

Hubertus


----------



## Wrangler (21. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert nur noch wer der erste Besteller ist.
> Am liebsten wärs mir wenn das eine ES6/S nicht im Fugzeug wär.
> ...das wird eine spannende KW19 - schon fast wie ein Lottogewinn



Na, ich denke mal Melocross, dass wir schon recht sicher sein können, dass es sich dabei um dich handelt   
Schließlich hast du ja keinen Anruf von Canyon bekommen - und dir wurde nicht 'aufgrund von Montageengpässen angeboten, die Versandkosten erstattet zu bekommen.'
Und wenn ich das hier so in letzter Zeit richtig verfolgt habe und auch unsere vor langer Zeit mal zusammengestellte Bestellübersicht zu Rate siehe, dann hatten eigentlich nur wir beide so früh ein ES6 in Größe S bestellt.

Und als Frühbesteller kommen ja fast nur wir Leute hier aus dem Forum in Frage, es sei denn, es hat noch ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter oder Bekannter Vorrang gehabt...

Tja ist schon blöd, nicht dass ich es dir nicht gönnen würde, aber es schmerzt schon sehr, nur weil man evtl. der zweite Besteller ist, gleich mind. 2 Wochen länger warten zu müssen - und sein Rad dann genau so spät zu bekommen wie der Letztbesteller, der kurz vor Ausverkauf der Serie bestellt hat!!!

Also von meiner Vorfreude ist echt nicht mehr sie Spur vorhanden!!!


----------



## rumblefish (21. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich will noch etwas Salz in die Wunden streuen.
> *Wenn* die große Ladung ES am Anfang April auf die Reise gegangen ist, dann stelle ich mir die 14.KW vor. Und *wenn* diese Landung in der 19.KW eintrifft, sind 5 Wochen vergangen. Ergo wenn ein Schiff in der 16.KW startet, kommt es in der 21.KW an.
> 
> Und in der 20. und 21.KW sind auch noch diese hübschen Feiertage und bei aller Liebe zu seinen Kunden, wird Canyon an diesen Tagen keine Räder montieren.
> ...



Ach nee, bitte hör auf so ein .....  zu erzählen wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Durchschnittliche Schiffslaufzeiten Taiwan Hamburg = 20 Tage wenn nix dazwischen kommt (Sturm, Maschinenschaden, Haverie    etc....). Rechne dann noch 2-3 Tage für Verzollung und Nachlauf nach Koblenz ein. Mit 4 Wochen bist Du garantiert im grünen Berreich. Also müssten die am 18.04. verschifften Rahmen Ende KW 19/ Anfang KW 20 da sein. ABER: Ich bin nicht der Canyon Spediteur der Zugriff auf die Frachtdokumente hat. Das sind alles meine Erfahrungswerte und keine verbindliche Aussage die ich gar nicht treffen kann  

Mir geht diese Hatzjagt auf Canyon mittlerweile ganz schön auf die ....    auch wenn ich es alles andere als toll finde das für mein am 15.12. bestelltes ES7 die KW 20 drohend im Raum schwebt (statt dem geplanten 20.04.). 

Was mich am meissten stört ist die mangelnde Kundeninformation seites Canyon. Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe hier den Oberlehrer zu spielen doch wäre ein abstimmen zwischen Einkauf, Montage und Hotline wirklich wünschenswert. Wir hatten hier mal einen tollen Spruch am Start : 

Don't keep customers in the dark, mushrooms don't pay your salery   

@stabbi : meinen Respekt, Deinen Job möchte ich in diesen Wochen nicht haben. Du hast uns vor 1-2 Tagen mal angedroht    in der werkstatt nachzuhorchen welche Serie in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen zusammengebaut wird. BITTE !!!! das wäre sehr hilfreich und würde einige Gemüter sicherlich befriedigen. Ausserdem würdest Du die Hotline extrem entlasten   

Grüsse
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abstrakt (21. April 2005)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich babe gerade eben bei meinem Anruf bei der Hotline erfahren, dass ich mein ES 9 Ende nächster, spätestens Anfang übernächster Woche (jedenfalls noch im April) bei mir daheim haben werde. Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Vorauss. Montagetermin war der 25.04.
> 
> Hubertus





			
				Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ratet mal, was heute gekommen ist? Mein ES 9 in XL! War leider nicht daheim, muss also später noch mal zur Post und es abholen - und vorher natürlich Geld holen!
> 
> ...



Nach mir bestellt, eigentlicher Montagetermin *21 Tage* - sprich *DREI Wochen* nach meinem -  und Du hast Dein Rad... (was ich Dir wirklich von Herzen gönne!)

Wie war das mit dem "nach Bestelleingang" liefern??? Mein Rahmen ist - lt. telefonischer Auskunft und auch nach den Threads von Staabi hier im Forum - schon Ende der 14. KW da gewesen... War im ersten Flieger der aus Taiwan kam.... Nur ich habe es noch nicht!! War / ist noch gar nicht montiert!!!   

Zwar soll mein Rad jetzt auch in den nächsten Tagen kommen, aber verstehen muss ich das trotzdem nicht, oder??


----------



## highflyhahn (21. April 2005)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ratet mal, was heute gekommen ist? Mein ES 9 in XL! War leider nicht daheim, muss also später noch mal zur Post und es abholen - und vorher natürlich Geld holen!
> 
> ...



Hey super,
da bin ich ja mal auf den ersten Bericht gespannt....
Außerdem besteht dann ja noch Hoffnung, dass mein
ES 9 evtl. doch früher kommt....


----------



## Niniobravo (21. April 2005)

@ Hubertus:

Hallo und erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.  

Könntest Du evtl. bald mal Bilder vom ES in XL einstellen. Bin gespannt wie das in der Größe aussieht. 

Gruß auch an alle ES 6-Leidensgenossen. Gemeinsam werden wir das schon schaffen. Positiv denken 

niniobravo


----------



## Wrangler (21. April 2005)

Niniobravo schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß auch an alle ES 6-Leidensgenossen. Gemeinsam werden wir das schon schaffen. Positiv denken



Nenn mir bitte hierbei NUR EINE EINZIGE POSITIVE Sache!!!!!


----------



## Melocross (21. April 2005)

Danke Wrangler das Du denkst das ich es bekomme, aber ich glaube eher Du, da bei Dir der 3.12 steht und bei mir der 9.12!

Ich finde das mit den ES 6 klingt alles so unwirklich und ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben das die Rahmen jetzt erst hierher segeln! Das ist so eine irre/wirre Story.    

Ist aber auch schon langsam zum lachen das ganze


----------



## Mörderpinguin (21. April 2005)

So langsam stellt sich mir die Frage, was diejenigen, die tagtäglich 5 Beiträge ins Wartezimmer stellen und vermutlich ebenso oft bei Canyon anrufen, denn sonst noch machen?
Gammelt ihr den ganzen Tag daheim rum und die einzige Alternativtätigkeit wäre bike, was aber nicht geht, weil nix Bike?
So sehr ich den Ärger über einen geplatzten Liefertermin lange ersehnter Bikes nachvollziehen kann, insbes. bei geplantem Bike-Urlaub, so kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie man nur so geil auf sein neues Bike sein kann, dass man den ganzen Tag nur zwischen Telefon, Rechner und Klo hin- und herrennt. Auch mein Bike hat bereits Verspätung (gepl. Montagetermin war letzte Woche), aber was bringt es mir, zu wissen, dass noch auf xy-Teile gewartet wird oder das keine Montagekapazitäten frei sind? 

Ich geniesse das seit heute wieder erträgliche Wetter bis zur Lieferung meines Bikes weiterhin mit meiner Trekking-Möre und kann jedem nur raten, nicht daheim mit Schmollmund vor der Kiste zu hocken. Es heißt nicht umsonst
'Time flies when you're havin fun' <- gilt auch für die Wartezeit auf das neue Rad.

Will hier niemanden persönlich angreifen, ist nur meine Meinung. Also, macht Euch doch nicht verrückt, es wird alles wieder gut (WUSA!). Und wenn das Rad erst mal da und man selber damit unterwegs ist, ist die Warterei sicher schnell vergessen.


----------



## aemkei77 (21. April 2005)

> Nenn mir bitte hierbei NUR EINE EINZIGE POSITIVE Sache!!!!!



wie wärs mit: AUFHÖREN hier so rumzuPLÄRREN   

oder: 
- sich mit denen freuen die ihr bike schon bekommen haben   
- froh sein dass sie auch vom Fahrverhalten begeistert sind   
- sich an den Fotos erfreuen   
- etc.

versteht ja jeder hier die enttäuschung und den ärger, wenn das bike nicht kommt wenns kommen soll und dir die Mitarbeiter auch nicht genau sagen können was fehlt, auch wenn du 47 mal anrufst

aber dauernd nur miesmachen macht auch keinen Spass und vertröstet uns auch kaum die Wartezeit hier im Wartezimmer !


----------



## Augus1328 (21. April 2005)

Abstrakt schrieb:
			
		

> Nach mir bestellt, eigentlicher Montagetermin *21 Tage* - sprich *DREI Wochen* nach meinem -  und Du hast Dein Rad... (was ich Dir wirklich von Herzen gönne!)
> 
> Wie war das mit dem "nach Bestelleingang" liefern??? Mein Rahmen ist - lt. telefonischer Auskunft und auch nach den Threads von Staabi hier im Forum - schon Ende der 14. KW da gewesen... War im ersten Flieger der aus Taiwan kam.... Nur ich habe es noch nicht!! War / ist noch gar nicht montiert!!!
> 
> Zwar soll mein Rad jetzt auch in den nächsten Tagen kommen, aber verstehen muss ich das trotzdem nicht, oder??



Des wundert mich jetzt auch arg.... Geht mir mit`m BM-SL ja ähnlich... Mein Rahmen sollte im ersten Flieger sein.... D.h. Rahmen da, aber die Frage ist in welchen Größen. XL ausgeliefert u. ich warte auf einen L-Rahmen...   

Gruss
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Wrangler (21. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Des wundert mich jetzt auch arg.... Geht mir mit`m BM-SL ja ähnlich... Mein Rahmen sollte im ersten Flieger sein.... D.h. Rahmen da, aber die Frage ist in welchen Größen. XL ausgeliefert u. ich warte auf einen L-Rahmen...
> 
> Gruss
> Sherlock Holmes



Tjaja Freund, wie wir hier nun schon gesehen haben, kommt es doch sehr auf die Größe an  .

Hatte am Anfang ja noch gehofft, dass ich mit meinem kleinen Ding vorne mit dabei bin (wie sonst auch immer bei den Gangbang-Partys  ) - aber Pustekuchen!
Dieses Mal hab ich leider echt den Kürzeren gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharpe (21. April 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit: AUFHÖREN hier so rumzuPLÄRREN
> 
> oder:
> - sich mit denen freuen die ihr bike schon bekommen haben
> ...



sehe ich auch so, einige von uns sollen ja tatsächlich schon erwachsen sein!
So ähnlich stelle ich mir das als Elternteil/Hotliner bei Canyon vor, wenn ich mit einem Kind die letzten Meter zur Kasse zurücklegen muß


----------



## Melocross (21. April 2005)

Mörderpinguin schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam stellt sich mir die Frage, was diejenigen, die tagtäglich 5 Beiträge ins Wartezimmer stellen und vermutlich ebenso oft bei Canyon anrufen, denn sonst noch machen?
> Gammelt ihr den ganzen Tag daheim rum und die einzige Alternativtätigkeit wäre bike, was aber nicht geht, weil nix Bike?
> So sehr ich den Ärger über einen geplatzten Liefertermin lange ersehnter Bikes nachvollziehen kann, insbes. bei geplantem Bike-Urlaub, so kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie man nur so geil auf sein neues Bike sein kann, dass man den ganzen Tag nur zwischen Telefon, Rechner und Klo hin- und herrennt. Auch mein Bike hat bereits Verspätung (gepl. Montagetermin war letzte Woche), aber was bringt es mir, zu wissen, dass noch auf xy-Teile gewartet wird oder das keine Montagekapazitäten frei sind?
> 
> ...



also ich hab schon andere Interessen, keine Angst!!


----------



## gabelfox (21. April 2005)

Wenn die Zeit zwischen versprochenem Liefertermin und gebuchtem Urlaub in Verbindung mit "ich möchte mein Rad im Urlaub benutzen" immer knapper wird, kann IMO jeder in einem öffentlichen Forum soviel "rumgeplärren" wie er will.

Es ist übrigens gerade ein ES6 in XL frei geworden. Falls jemand Interesse hat, sollte er sich schnell bei Canyon melden.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## wime (21. April 2005)

Hi Leute 
Auch ich bin immer noch am warten.
Habe während des langen wartens mein defektes Uraltvelo bei den Bikedays
vom 06. - 08.  Mai in Biel (ist eine kleine Schweizer Ausgabe von Willingen)
für den Pimp angemaldet.   
Jetzt brauche ich aber noch jede Menge Stimmen damit das Bike auch in die Endausscheidung kommt.

Darum helft mir doch und wählt die Nummer 5   

Bike Days Biel 

Gruss Willy


----------



## Falk72 (21. April 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Darum helft mir doch und wählt die Nummer 5



Wie heißt das Zauberwort?


----------



## FrankyB (21. April 2005)

So, Auftragsbestätigung für mein XC6 ist da, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin
30.06.05.
Geht ja eigentlich, im Verhältnis mit gesehen, wenn es denn so klappt.

Das schlimme ist auch nicht die Dauer, hab ja noch mein HT, sondern die Frage, sollte es nicht doch besser ein XC7 oder ES7 sein, diese Verkaufsschiene hat deutliche Nachteile.....;-)

Grüße,
Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (21. April 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt das Zauberwort?


Ist ganz einfach. Du musst nur auf "Vote for UBB 5" kicken, deine E-Mailadresse eingeben, dann auf den Button "Vote for 5" klicken.
Das wars schon.

--> Schönes Bike    Mit dem Bike bin ich vor 20 Jahern immer umhergefahren. In den 40er Jahren war das Teil für seinen Vorbesitzer wohl das gleiche wie jetzt die langersehnten Canyon Bikes  für uns sind.  

Willy


----------



## aemkei77 (21. April 2005)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Falk72
> Wie heißt das Zauberwort?
> 
> ...




Das Zauberwort heisst bei mir zu hause* BITTE*


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt das Zauberwort?



Bestechung?


----------



## PWau (21. April 2005)

.... *Brüller*...dieser Thread geht ich in die Geschichte ein!!!


----------



## Falk72 (21. April 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ganz einfach. Du musst nur auf "Vote for UBB 5" kicken, deine E-Mailadresse eingeben, dann auf den Button "Vote for 5" klicken.
> Das wars schon.



OK, weil du es so schön erklärt hast und ich Schweizer (und Schweizerinnen  ) mag vote ich für dich   

Ciao
Falk

@Christian_74
DAS Zauberwort meinte ich eben nicht


----------



## rushFFM (21. April 2005)

mein xc5 in m werde ich morgen abholen!   
sollte eigentlich am 15.4. montiert werden.. eine Woche Verspätung ist aber noch voll ok.


----------



## gilles (21. April 2005)

Wrangler nervt. Wenn ich Canyon wäre, wäre sein ES das Letzte oder ich würde  ihm überhaupt keins geben (auch aus Prinzip). Die Mädels und Jungs bei Canyon tun doch sicher was sie können. Also keep cool. Wahrscheinlich könnten wir es auch nicht besser.
Und - auch bei uns im Betrieb schreien die am lautesten, die nix zustande bringen.

@tailor, das ist doch woodstock, oder?


----------



## PWau (21. April 2005)

rushFFM schrieb:
			
		

> mein xc5 in m werde ich morgen abholen!
> sollte eigentlich am 15.4. montiert werden.. eine Woche Verspätung ist aber noch voll ok.


Meins auch meins auch meins auch  ... laut vorraus. Termin....  An der Hotline hat man mir letzte Woche gesagt dass es vorgestern montiert wird! Woher weißt Du dass es fertig ist???


----------



## Wrangler (21. April 2005)

gilles schrieb:
			
		

> Wrangler nervt. Wenn ich Canyon wäre, wäre sein ES das Letzte oder ich würde  ihm überhaupt keins geben (auch aus Prinzip). Die Mädels und Jungs bei Canyon tun doch sicher was sie können. Also keep cool. Wahrscheinlich könnten wir es auch nicht besser.
> Und - auch bei uns im Betrieb schreien die am lautesten, die nix zustande bringen.



Du kannst mich mal!   
Ich werde hier auch weiter nerven!!!!   
Schließlich bin ich Kunde von Canyon - und möchte genauso behandelt werden wie alle anderen auch! Es ist mein gutes Recht, mich zu beschweren!
Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich irgendwelche Rücksicht auf den Laden nehmen sollte, solange ich nicht persönlich werde?!?!?

Es geht hier um ein Geschäft - und nicht um Sympathie oder solche Dinge!

Und du hast natürlich Recht - ich kriege nix zustande!
Woher wußtest du das bloß?   

Hatte nur darauf gewartet, dass das mal kommt, vielen Dank!


----------



## aemkei77 (21. April 2005)

> Schließlich bin ich Kunde von Canyon - und möchte genauso behandelt werden wie alle anderen auch! Es ist mein gutes Recht, mich zu beschweren!
> Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich irgendwelche Rücksicht auf den Laden nehmen sollte, solange ich nicht persönlich werde?!?!?



das ist voll korrekt  


ABER:
dann beschwer dich doch bitte auch bei *Canyon* unds laber nicht* uns* voll
*Wir* können nichts dafür, wir warten auch, viele von uns wahrscheinlich gleich lang  und manche werden auch noch länger warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (21. April 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> dann beschwer dich doch bitte auch bei *Canyon* unds laber nicht* uns* voll
> *Wir* können nichts dafür, wir warten auch, viele von uns wahrscheinlich gleich lang  und manche werden auch noch länger warten



Ich ziehe mich zurück!
Ihr seid mir alle zu nett, positiv und optimistisch!

In diesem Sinne! Macht's gut!


----------



## Wolfskin (21. April 2005)

Ähhh Leute, was geht hier jetzt los ?!. Wie währe es mit gegenseitiger Toleranz und Achtung. Es gibt in diesem Wartezimmer halt die verschiedensten Charaktere und genau so viele Meinungen und natürlich auch genau so viele Einstellungen zum warten. Der eine ließt seid Monaten nur hier mit und ärgert sich kein Stück und andere schreiben sich den Frust von der Seele. Keep cool währe jetzt wenn man das einfach so akzeptieren könnte.

Also keep cool


----------



## Canyonier (21. April 2005)

"Nur wenige Menschen sind klug genug, hilfreichen Tadel nichtssagendem Lob vorzuziehen."

François de La Rochefoucauld (1613-80), frz. Schriftsteller


----------



## nismo2002 (21. April 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ziehe mich zurück!
> Ihr seid mir alle zu nett, positiv und optimistisch!
> 
> In diesem Sinne! Macht's gut!



OOOCH...eine Dose >Mitleid<......Pfffft...Zisch...GluckGluck......und alle einen Stuhl aufgerückt...


----------



## Bigattack (21. April 2005)

Oh, wie schade jetzt ist er weg!!!     

Nein, jetzt mal ohne Scheiss, ich finde es ebenfalls massiv übertrieben 2-3 mal in der Woche bei der Hotline anzurufen.

Mir war es vorher klar, dass das Bike solange dauert.
Die nochmalige Verzögerung um 2 Wochen ist echt auszuhalten. Also locker machen und trainieren, dann klappt´s auch mit dem neuen Bike!!


----------



## Melocross (21. April 2005)

Aber HALLO

... nicht streiten das Wartezimmer ist für alle die auf ihre Bikes warten da!

und wenn sich manche mehr ärgern als andere dann ist das auch ok.

Nicht umsonst haben wir hier für diesen Thread 52283 Hits und schon 1081Posts.

Wenn man mal bedenkt wie viele "ups and downs" wir hier schon hatten, ich glaube kein anderer Thread zeigt so sehr eine Gefühlswelle von Bikern.

Seid doch mal ein bischen happy ein Teil von dem Thread zusein, denn so einen gibts nicht nochmal.

und der letzte der sein 2005 Canyon bekommt macht das Licht hier aus.


----------



## ChrHurek (21. April 2005)

Meins wird grad gebaut. Ich werd bekloppt   

Evtl. kann ich es morgen schon abholen  

Juuuuhuuuuuuu  

Nur nochmal die Daten und das Bestelldatum:

XC6 in XL (vor)bestellt am 17.11.04


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> und der letzte der sein 2005 Canyon bekommt macht das Licht hier aus.



Nein, wenn der letzte sein Canyon ´05 kriegt, stehen schon die Wartende für 2006 da  .

Konzentriert euch mit etwas anderes. Denkt nicht an Biken bis es tatsächlich da ist. Wäre doch schade wenn ihr eures Bike nacher mit den sauren Beigeschmak, den ihr hier zeigt, belastet.


----------



## Ecky (21. April 2005)

der Montagetermin für mein XC6 (M) war lt. Schreiben der 13.4. Heute hat mich dann doch die Neugier gepackt und ich habe die Hotline angerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt, daß es einen neuen Termin für die Montage gibt:

6. Mai  :kotz:  :kotz: 

Kein Schreiben, keine Vorwarnung. Und ich sitze hier und warte täglich auf mein Bike. Ich dachte bisher beim XC6 gäbe es keine Probleme.  

Abbestellen will ich aber auch nicht mehr und auf das ES6 wechseln ist auch keine Alternative aus bekannten Gründen.

Sollte sich der Termin bewahrheiten, muß ich bis dahin LC8 (KTM) fahren. Ist super geil   , gehört aber in ein anderes Forum (http://lc8.ipbhost.com/)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2005)

Ecky schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich der Termin bewahrheiten, muß ich bis dahin LC8 (KTM) fahren. Ist super geil   , gehört aber in ein anderes Forum (http://lc8.ipbhost.com/)



wow... hätte ich auch gerne....


----------



## Augus1328 (21. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> wow... hätte ich auch gerne....



Ach nöööö, noch zu viele Kinderkrankheiten... Da fahr ich lieber meine kleine Bella aus Italien (RSV Tuono), die säuft mir wenigstens nicht die Haare vom Kopf. Genial, voll off topic, aber ist ja auch ein Wartezimmer.

Mal zum Thema zurück:
Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Rahmengrösse die Bikes haben, welche im Flieger unterwegs waren. Ein ES9 wurde ja in XL ausgeliefert, aber andere die das gleiche Bike oder wie ich das BM-SL in L bestellt haben werden noch vertröstet.   

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf mein Canyon, auch wenn`s erst in zwei Wochen kommt. Dann fahr ich am Gardasee mein Hardtail u. schenk ihm so noch einen schönen Abschluss.

So u. jetzt geh ich erstmal meinen neuen Thule 973 Heckträger für meinen T4 abholen.   

Habe die Ehre
Da Oli


----------



## Martin99 (21. April 2005)

Hallo, 

morgen hol ich mein Bike ab   
Habe soeben den Abholtermin per Mail bestätigt bekommen.

Bin schon seit einigen Wochen stiller Besucher und "Insasse" dieses Wartezimmers. Mein ursprünglicher Abholtermin war der 13.04.2005. Verzögerung von 10 Tagen ist auch noch ok. Die Art der Informationen an der Hotline sind, naja, gaaaaanz vorsichtig gesagt, ... suboptimal. Bitte dringend was am System ändern. Von "keine Verzögerung" über "rufen Sie in 2 Tagen noch mal an" bis hin zu " naja kann noch ´ne Weile dauern" alles dabei.

Jetzt kommt aber ein Riesenlob. Seit ich per Mail mit Canyon in Verbindung bin, sind die Aussagen klarer, Rückmeldungestermine werden genau eingehalten, Reaktionszeit sehr kurz (wenige Stunden).    Vielen Dank Hr. .... (ich nenn Sie gern persönlich, aber nicht ohne Zustimmung).

Allen viel Spaß mit den Bikes. Ich werde ihn ab morgen haben.   

Martin99


----------



## jörg0234 (21. April 2005)

Martin99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> morgen hol ich mein Bike ab
> Habe soeben den Abholtermin per Mail bestätigt bekommen.
> ...


Das freut mich für Dich !  
Warte ebenfalls auf XC4 / L .Der ursprüngliche Montagetermin war ebenfalls der 13.4. Würde mich mal Interessieren wann du bestellt hast.
Ich habe am 15.2 das XC4 bestellt.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (21. April 2005)

Hallo

ich wollte mich jetzt auch mal melden, bin eigentlich seit Anfang Februar XC5-Besitzanwärter. Der Montage Termin für mein Bike ist der 3.5.
Habe mich die ganze Zeit nicht verrückt machen lassen mit den teilweise wilden und völlig falschen Spekulationen über die Lieferzeiten der Bikes.
Ihr habt es geschafft !!  Ich hätte noch 2 Wochen zu warten, bis mein Radl gebaut wird, aber nun meldet sich eine Stimme tif in mir die sagt:
Glaube bloß nicht dass du Anfang Mai mit den Rad unterweg bist.
Hatte vor ein paar Tagen mit Canyon Emailkontakt wegen einer Änderung des mitbestellten Zubehörs. Dabei habe ich vorsichtig über einen eventuellen Lieferverzug bei div. Rädern nachgefragt.
Antwort von Canyon:
"....dies betrifft jedoch nicht das Modell XC5. Somit ist weiterhin von
einer Montage Anfang Mai auszugehen."
Vor ein paar Wochen hätte ich da noch geglaubt, ich seh schon meinen Hals immer länger werden wenn ich Anfang Mai jeden Tag die Post an meinem Haus vorbeifahren sehe und wieder kein Rad.
Würd ich jetzt eine andere Marke bestelle, hät ich in 14 Tagen ein neues Bike.
Aber ich warte jetzt schon so lange, soll ich da kurz vorher abspringen, dann hät ich das andere Bike schon vor 2 Monaten kaufen können.
Ich kann viele hier verstehen, wenn sie sauer sind, aber denkt daran....
...immer Mensch beleiben !!!
Also immer locker bleiben, das Radl steht noch lang genug im Keller...

Gruß Schlettenbacher


----------



## Martin99 (21. April 2005)

@ jöeg 

im Januar ´05

Gruß, Martin99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (21. April 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zauberwort heisst bei mir zu hause* BITTE*



Bei mir zu Hause heisst das Zauberwort mit den zwei T´s:
*ABER FLOTT*


----------



## Jubs (21. April 2005)

Ich sitze seit ewigen Zeiten im Wartezimmer und rauche eine nach der anderen. Endlich geht die Tür auf. Es kommt Schwester Staabi rein und
fragt: "Sitzt hier ein Herr Jubs?" Ich springe auf und rufe laut ja, was ist es?
Junge oder Mädchen?
Schwester Staabi:"Es ist ein XC9!"
Dann bin ich aus dem Bett gefallen und aus war der Traum.


----------



## xysiu33 (21. April 2005)

> Ich sitze seit ewigen Zeiten im Wartezimmer und rauche eine nach der anderen. Endlich geht die Tür auf. Es kommt Schwester Staabi rein und fragt: "Sitzt hier ein Herr Jubs?" Ich springe auf und rufe laut ja, was ist es? Junge oder Mädchen?
> Schwester Staabi:"Es ist ein XC9!"
> Dann bin ich aus dem Bett gefallen und aus war der Traum.



Hi Jubs: sei froh, daß es keine Fehlgeburt war - ein Cube z. B.    
(will hier keinen Cube-Besitzer beleidigen)


----------



## Jubs (21. April 2005)

Ich hoffe ja auf eine Frühgeburt. Aber ein richtiges Bike braucht scheinbar
seine neun Monate im Container. Aber wenn es dann mal da ist und laufen
kann, bekommt es vor jeder Ausfahrt sein Fläschchen.


----------



## readymaker (21. April 2005)

*rofl* 
dieser fred ist wirklich der hammer. da bräuchten wir hier im wartezimmer eigentlich bald einen psychologen. 

ich hab auch schon im dezember ein xc9 bestellt und habe noch kein einziges mal bei der hotline angerufen (doch, einmal, um meine geänderte adresse durchzugeben). und ich lebe immer noch. und die freude wird jeden tag größer. jetzt kann es ja wirklich nicht mehr lange dauern.
leute bleibts locker und freut euch wie auf weihnachten.


----------



## Buhmuckel (22. April 2005)

Jubs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja auf eine Frühgeburt. Aber ein richtiges Bike braucht scheinbar
> seine neun Monate im Container. Aber wenn es dann mal da ist und laufen
> kann, bekommt es vor jeder Ausfahrt sein Fläschchen.




Oh kaaage,
vor lauter Lachen ist wieder eine neue Pampers fällig  
Leute ich muss - das Altersheim macht zu


----------



## rhön-canyon (22. April 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newrep....de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1859600#


			
				FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> So, Auftragsbestätigung für mein XC6 ist da, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin
> 30.06.05.
> Geht ja eigentlich, im Verhältnis mit gesehen, wenn es denn so klappt.
> 
> ...



also ich hab das xc 6 genommen, weil es kein dual control hat, diese schaltungsart kann problematisch sein. und du bist gezwungen, shimano-brakes zu nehmen, die meist schlechter abschneiden als maguras. das ganze ist ein geklauter microsoft-trick: ein system konstruieren, das den käufr komplett von microsoft/shimano abhängig macht. das denke ich darüber. diese zwei risiken sind es meiner meinung nach nicht wert, auf die bessere fox-gabel zu schielen.
ich denke, das xc 6 ist eine gute wahl,man muss sich ja mal selbst mut machen!

zu meinem xc6 lass eich mir aber sram 9 mit triggern montieren. hoffentlich eine gute wahl.


----------



## rhön-canyon (22. April 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newrep....de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1859907#


			
				ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Meins wird grad gebaut. Ich werd bekloppt
> 
> Evtl. kann ich es morgen schon abholen
> 
> ...




hallo terence,

bitte, bitte bilder reinstellen.
bin auch xc-6-aspirant und schau mich noch blöd auf deiner hp mit den xc6-bildern.

auf jeden fall viel spaß mit dem teil


----------



## wagmacX (22. April 2005)

Hi, alle Wartenden und Neubike-Besitzer! Verfolge den Post hier weiterhin fleissig weiter, dafür hat man sich schon zu sehr an Euch gewöhnt  , 

aber Wrangler habt ihr ja wirklich sauer gemacht... war ja mal auf seiner Homepage...  und was muss ich da lesen   

http://www.northriders.net/ 

na das soll mir mal einer erklären???  

...etwa der Wolf im Schafsfell, oder ein Joke den ich nicht verstehe... 

Wenn das ein Canyon Mitarbeiter gesehen hat...


----------



## TristanM (22. April 2005)

> Zitat von FrankyB
> So, Auftragsbestätigung für mein XC6 ist da, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin
> 30.06.05.
> Geht ja eigentlich, im Verhältnis mit gesehen, wenn es denn so klappt.
> ...



Morgäään....

Welche Nachteile hat denn ein ES7?? Also, ich dachte ich hätte damit eine gute Wahl getroffen, man kann dieses Bike doch auch  ganz gut "upgraden" wenn man das Bedürfnis hat.. 

Ich würde auch eventuell auf ein ES8 oder ES9 umsteigen, wird ja immer mal wieder eins frei --- aber, welches Argument würde dafür sprechen?? Kann mich denn nicht mal jemand bestätigen, daß ein ES7 ok ist ??!! Oder mir deutlich machen, daß es die falsche Entscheidung war..  

Ich finde das mit dem "Warten müssen" garnicht schlecht, Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die größte Freude - und wenn das Bike dann da ist, ist das Gefühl weg -- das ist wie beim SEX   
Ausserdem habe ich im letzten Jahr nochmal über 600 EUROS in mein altes KTM investiert, und das muß sich ja auch lohnen ....   

Aber dennoch fühle ich MIT all denen, die so ungeduldig warten, und verstehe auch so manchen Ärger...   

Grüße...
Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golsi (22. April 2005)

Ecky schrieb:
			
		

> der Montagetermin für mein XC6 (M) war lt. Schreiben der 13.4. Heute hat mich dann doch die Neugier gepackt und ich habe die Hotline angerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt, daß es einen neuen Termin für die Montage gibt:


    Wie kann das den sein, mein Montagetermin fürs XC6 war 20.04 und ich habe mein XC6 schon, da würde ich aber mal nachhaken oder hattest du noch Änderungen ?


----------



## FrankyB (22. April 2005)

@ tristanM

Mit Nachteile der Verkaufsschiene meinte ich nich die Nachteile des XC7 oder ES7, sondern die Art des Verkaufs mit der Wartezeit.....
Wenn Du in nen Laden gehst, fährst Du ein paar Bikes Probe, nimmst das, was dir und deinem Geldbeutel am besten gefällt, mit und bist i.d.R. happy...

Und hier hast Du Zeit, nachzudenken, die Canyon HP aufzurufen, alle technischen Specs der Bikes auf dem Monitor nebeneinanderzulegen um Komponenten zu vergleichen, die Zeit zu grübeln, will ich doch mal mit meinem XC größere Jumps machen und bin dann am technischen Limit, schaff ich es, mein ES den Berg hochzupumpen oder wär das XC nicht doch kräfteschonender, 
taugt der Manitou Swinger was oder ist der Fox RP3 nicht doch besser, reicht mir die Louise oder doch besser die FR.....and so on....;-))

Zumindest geht's mir so und ich denke, damit steh ich nicht allein da....ist halt was anderes, wenn Du das Bike vorher schon mal gefühlt hast!
So gesehen alles nur ne psychologische Frage...;-)

Das war die Anspielung auf Verkaufsschiene! By the way, bin auch noch ,ein klein wenig zumindest, am grübeln, auf das ES7 umzusatteln...;-) Leider hab ich hier im Forum noch keinen Fahrbericht gefunden, der etwas Licht in die Sache bringen würde.....

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## rumblefish (22. April 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäään....
> 
> Kann mich denn nicht mal jemand bestätigen, daß ein ES7 ok ist ??!! Oder mir deutlich machen, daß es die falsche Entscheidung war..
> 
> ...



Moinsen Tristan,

ich hab mich ebenfalls für das ES7 erntschieden wegen der kompletten XT Ausstattung (sogar mit XTR Shiftern) und auch wegen der, von einigen Forumsmitgliedern geschmähten   , Manitou Gabel. Ich glaube fest an diese Komponenten und von der geilen schwarzen Lackierung mal ganz zu schweigen   

Ich freu mich riesig darauf wenn es endlich da ist !!!!

grüsse
Nils


----------



## druide1976 (22. April 2005)

so, nun ist es endlich soweit. Darf endlich das Wartezimmer verlassen!!!!
Bestellt: 06.12.04  ES9 M mit 34-11 Kassette
Vor. Montage Termin: 04.04.05

Am 20.04.05 kam ein Anruf "Halloo, hier wartet ein ES9 auf dich"
Also Konto abräumen und ab nach Koblenz. 
Seit gestern halte ich mein ES9 in den Armen und wäre heute fast nicht zur Arbeit gegangen ;-)
Wer jetzt denkt das Ding sieht auf dem Bild gut aus sollte es mal in echt sehen, der HAMMER!!!
Das warten hat sich gelohnt

Gruß
Druide


----------



## aemkei77 (22. April 2005)

@frankyB

die nachteile dieser verkaufsschiene sind abgesehen von der wartezeit relativ gering:

Beispiel
einkauf beim normalen händler: ich sehe sehe zwei, drei räder die in frage kommen, kann sie kurz auf dem hof probieren (es gibt zwar auch einen händler in meiner nähe, bei dem man bikes den ganzen tag - gegen gebühr testen kann, das sind aber leider nur wenige modelle und immer nur eine größe) und muss mich dann auch entscheiden

Fall a: er hat mein modell in meiner größe da
super, kanns gleich mitnehmen, die zweifel kommen danach und ich kann eh nichts mehr machen, habs ja schon gekauft


Fall b: er hat eh nicht die richtige größe und die richtige ausstattungvariante
hier ist leider meist das gleiche problem wie bei canyon: rtermine werden nicht eingehalten, anrufen tut dich eh kaum ein händler, wenn man selber anruft sind die aussagen auch nicht zutreffender als bei canyon
und inzwischen vergleicht man im internet anhand specs und ausstattung ob man schon die richtige wahl getroffen hat

wies beim local dealer so abläuft kann man ja hier im forum zu genüge lesen, meine erfahrungen sind auch nicht besonders

Klar, es gibt auch gute händler, die einen gut beraten und gut betreuen, aber es gibt auch viele hier die das bike rechtzeitig erhalten haben 


Kurz: das Gefühl, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben, wird sich erst einstellen, wenn du das Bike richtig gefahren bist, ganz egal ob du`s bei canyon, bei ebay, beim Schrauber um die Ecke oder aus dem Stadtblatt hast 


das mit dem grübeln kenn ich, ich mach seit 5 monaten nichts anderes, aber ich denke, das BM war meine Bauchentscheidung und dabei sollte man bleiben, ein Fahrrad sollte man nicht mit dem Kopf kaufen


----------



## aemkei77 (22. April 2005)

hei druide,

her mit den fotos, geh ja nicht bevor du uns dein bike gezeigt hast, inklusive Fahrbericht


ach ja das zauberwort


> ABER FLOTT


  



***großer NEID***


----------



## druide1976 (22. April 2005)

na aber klar doch. komme heute abenden so gegen 19h heim. Dann setzt ich mich erstmal 1h vor das Bike und dann mach ich ein paar Bilder.
Habs übrigens mal gewogen. Mit Pedale 12,7KG. Die Pedale wiegen so 350-400 Gramm, also die 12,4KG sind absolut


----------



## Knuffi (22. April 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jubs: sei froh, daß es keine Fehlgeburt war - ein Cube z. B.
> (will hier keinen Cube-Besitzer beleidigen)



Vorsicht mein Freund, eine Fehlgeburt wäre z.B. ein Bulls   

Nicht nur Canyon baut geile Räder, auch Cube kann das, nur die können ebenfalls nicht liefern     

Ich bekomme nochmal die Kriese   

Jetzt warte ich auch zwei Bikes und welches eher da ist, wird es werden   

Obwohl ja das ES8 auf den Fotos schon sehr   aussieht !!!

Hat das ES6 genau das gleiche Silber


----------



## Staabi (22. April 2005)

Hallo,



> Hat das ES6 genau das gleiche Silber



Yepp.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ecky (22. April 2005)

Danke Golsi für den Tipp. Ich wollte am XC6 keine Änderungen.
Werde Staabi mal direkt anmailen.


----------



## Augus1328 (22. April 2005)

druide1976 schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun ist es endlich soweit. Darf endlich das Wartezimmer verlassen!!!!
> Bestellt: 06.12.04  ES9 M mit 34-11 Kassette
> Vor. Montage Termin: 04.04.05
> 
> ...



Gratuliere.....

also, jetzt haben wir bisher ein ES9 in XL u. ein ES9 in M.... bin gespannt wer der erste ist der ein L bekommt.

Hatte am gleichen Tag bestellt. Das BM-SL ist ja teilweise ähnlich aufgebaut... Is ja wirklich wie Weihnachten hier, so nach u. nach werden die ganzen Kinder beschenkt   Spannung pur....

Ich werde es aussitzen bis zum bitteren Ende   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## PWau (22. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht mein Freund, eine Fehlgeburt wäre z.B. ein Bulls  ...


So langsam gehen mir die Anspielungen auf den Senkel  ...wenn Canyon schneller liefern würde könnte ich mir das ersparen....


----------



## Hubertus (22. April 2005)

@niniobravo:

Mach ich, sobald ich dazu komme. Aufgebaut habe ich es schon - gefällt mir auch in der Größe sehr gut!

Hubertus


----------



## xysiu33 (22. April 2005)

Hallo @Knuffi,

mit meiner provokanter Äußerung wollte ich dich - und auch andere Cube-Anwärter - aus dem Schlaf holen. Und siehe da: der Knuffi hat sich gemeldet.

Habe schon gedacht, du bist mit deinem Cube bereits am Gardasee unterwegs und meldest dich nicht......  

Bleib lieber Canyon treu. Alle, die ihre Bikes bereits erhalten haben, sind begeistert und sagen, daß das Warten sich lohnt.   

Also Knuffi: Bike-DVD holen, gucken, träumen, mit altem Bike Kondition aufpeppeln und schon sind weitere 4 Woche ruck-zuck weg und der Canyon-Karton steht vor der Tür   

Gruß 

Morgen und Übermorgen wird gebiked


----------



## druide1976 (22. April 2005)

als kleiner trost:
Wisst ihr was fast genau so schlimm ist wie im Wartezimmer zu sitzten?
Bei schönem Wetter zu arbeiten, mit dem wissen dass das neue Bike daheim in der Wohnung steht und zum Fester raus schaut (und sich wahrscheinlich fragt "Was mach ich hier eigentlich??"  

ps. Erwarte jetzt aber kein Mitleid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (22. April 2005)

druide1976 schrieb:
			
		

> als kleiner trost:
> Wisst ihr was fast genau so schlimm ist wie im Wartezimmer zu sitzten?
> Bei schönem Wetter zu arbeiten, mit dem wissen dass das neue Bike daheim in der Wohnung steht und zum Fester raus schaut (und sich wahrscheinlich fragt "Was mach ich hier eigentlich??"
> 
> ps. Erwarte jetzt aber kein Mitleid


Obwohl ich auf meins sehnsüchtig warte....geb ich Dir recht, dass ist fast noch schlimmer als warten!


----------



## nismo2002 (22. April 2005)

Ja...der Frühling und das z.Z. so schöne Wetter machen das Warten nicht leichter. Deshalb werde ich wieder am Wochenende meine alte Rennsemmel ausführen, um den Kopf wieder auf "normal" zu bekommen...


----------



## Knuffi (22. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam gehen mir die Anspielungen auf den Senkel  ...wenn Canyon schneller liefern würde könnte ich mir das ersparen....



Sorry mein Freund, aber Du rockst ja eh auf jedem Bike   

Hoffe das Du das WE in D-Dorf nicht die ganze Zeit


----------



## Knuffi (22. April 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @Knuffi,
> mit meiner provokanter Äußerung wollte ich dich - und auch andere Cube-Anwärter - aus dem Schlaf holen. Und siehe da: der Knuffi hat sich gemeldet.



Bin schon noch am Start   

Ja, es wird immer schwerer, die ersten Fotos vom ES8 haben mich schon schwer beeindruckt !

Ich werde das vom Gefühl her entscheiden, aber wenn Cube nicht bald mal liefern kann, dann bleibt es eh bei Canyon   

Morgen und übermorgen wird GEFEIERT


----------



## asksam (22. April 2005)

Ich glaube, das Wartezimmer wird genau von Canyon mitgelesen um Schwachstellen aufzudecken. Guckst du: http://canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html 

Kennt ihr denn niemanden, der sich bewerben könnte. Dann geht´s auch schneller mit den bikes  

gruss asksam


----------



## aemkei77 (22. April 2005)

ja genau, irgend einer von den studenten unter euch soll sich bewerebn und schnell mein bike zusammenschrauben....

gibt auch ein großes   von mir dafir, wenns rechtzeitig kommt


----------



## nismo2002 (22. April 2005)

...oder gleich eine Zeitmaschine...Dann hol ich mir das Bike aus der Zukunft zurück!!
(Müsste dann nur jemanden finden, der mir sagt, wie weit ich in die Zukunft reisen muss?!  )


----------



## Strider (22. April 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon noch am Start
> 
> Ja, es wird immer schwerer, die ersten Fotos vom ES8 haben mich schon schwer beeindruckt !
> 
> ...



Ohne dich beinflussen zu wollen, das AMS Pro ist der Hammer!


----------



## Hubertus (22. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem ES 9 gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos geschossen (-> Galerie). Fährt sich echt gut und passt perfekt. Was mich bisher stört, sind lediglich die Iridium-Griffe - ich finde sie sehr unbequem. Ansonsten bin ich wirklich begeistert!

Hubertus


----------



## ChrHurek (22. April 2005)

Hab heuet mein XC 6 in XL abgeholt. Bin grad am montieren. Bilder gibt es später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (22. April 2005)

@floimschnee,

du sagst du vorne ein big betty einziehen willst?!
meinst du hinten passt der nicht durch? ist irgendwie absurd vorne breiter als hinten zu fahren?
wer weiß ob ein big betty hinten passen würd?


----------



## Quellekatalog (22. April 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> @floimschnee,
> 
> du sagst du vorne ein big betty einziehen willst?!
> meinst du hinten passt der nicht durch? ist irgendwie absurd vorne breiter als hinten zu fahren?
> wer weiß ob ein big betty hinten passen würd?



Wieso am Vorderrad brauchst du mehr Grip in der Kurve, wenn das Vorderrad weggeht ist es deutlich schwieriger zu korrigieren als beim Hinterrad.   
Mehr Grip erhöht deutlich den Fahrspaß, deshalb habe ich auf meinen alten HT einen Conti Vertical oben. 
Außerdem ist der Rollwiderstandsnachteil beim Vorderrad weniger "schlimm" als hinten!


----------



## asksam (22. April 2005)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem ES 9 gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos geschossen (-> Galerie). Fährt sich echt gut und passt perfekt. Was mich bisher stört, sind lediglich die Iridium-Griffe - ich finde sie sehr unbequem. Ansonsten bin ich wirklich begeistert!
> 
> Hubertus


Glückwunsch zum neuen bike! Das ES sieht meiner Meinung nach auch in XL sehr gut aus 

Weiß jemand, warum beim ES 9 die Schaltzüge schwarz und beim XC 9 silberfarben sind? Beide haben doch die gleiche Ausstattung (SRAM X.0 + X.9 Trigger).

grüsse asksam


----------



## hiflyer (22. April 2005)

Hallo Patienten,
habe heute  mein XC5 in Koblenz abgeholt:
-bestellt                                                      11.12.04
-vorauss. Montage:                                       19.04.05
-Hotline-Auskunft: Montage:                            27.05.05
-Staabi Auskunft Forum:          wesentlich vor          "  siehe Thread
-email Canyon 22.04.05 1245Uhr                       Fahrrad montiert
-ins Auto gesetzt und abgeholt
-22.04.05 1800Uhr Candy SL in grau montiert und erste Runde gefahren>perfekt montiert ,nichts schleift Grösse perfekt ( L, 183cm Schritt 88cm).
Schönes Wochenende 
hiflyer


----------



## FrankyB (22. April 2005)

@ ChrHurek

Die Farbe ist wirlich cool, besser als im Katalog!!!!
Und der Rest?

Gruß
Franky


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. April 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso am Vorderrad brauchst du mehr Grip in der Kurve, wenn das Vorderrad weggeht ist es deutlich schwieriger zu korrigieren als beim Hinterrad.
> Mehr Grip erhöht deutlich den Fahrspaß, deshalb habe ich auf meinen alten HT einen Conti Vertical oben.
> Außerdem ist der Rollwiderstandsnachteil beim Vorderrad weniger "schlimm" als hinten!




Recht hat er, der kleine Bruder...

Vorne guten Grip haben ist WESENTLICH wichtiger als hinten! Wenn in einer Kurve das Hinterrad wegrutscht ist mir das egal -- wenn das Vorderrad rutscht wird's kritisch...
Außerdem wirkt etwa 80% der Bremskraft vorne...

Hinten passt er nicht rein befürchte ich...
...wagmacX hat ein paar Seiten vorher 2 Fotos gepostet, wo man das etwas abschätzen kann!


----------



## ChrHurek (22. April 2005)

So ich hab mal ein zwei Fotos ins Album gestellt!

Edit: Kommando zurück. Igendwas hat nicht funktioniert werde es mal richten!


----------



## Compagnon (22. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ...wagmacX hat ein paar Seiten vorher 2 Fotos gepostet, wo man das etwas abschätzen kann!


Im Manual steht was von 2,4 Zoll


----------



## ChrHurek (22. April 2005)

So BILDER sind im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wagmacX (22. April 2005)

So, heute der zweite Ausritt auf dem neuen Bike. Dieses Mal war das Streckenprofil schon ein ganze Spur härter  .

Also ich kann es nur wieder sagen, dass Bike überzeugt einfach immer wieder!

Beim Downhill - super handling und ein sicheres Gefühl, dass noch mehr möglich wäre  Selbst eine kniffilige Passage die ich das letzte Jahr nur einmal geschafft hab , klappte mit dem neuen Bike gleich auf Anhieb 

Auf dem Singletrail - man fliegt nur so über den Trail, die Reifen haben sehr guten Grip (persönliches Empfinden, weiss da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen) und man kann sich richtig gut reinlegen.

Beim Uphill... bei dem Gewicht - no prob 

Aber ein Problem ist mir doch aufgefallen.... MEINE Kondition  da muss in nächste Zeit einiges passieren 

Fazit: Ich hab den Eindruck, dass ich das Bike schon viel länger fahre, weil ich mich darauf so gut fühle, es passt einfach und vermittelt ein sicheres Gefühl!
Ok, könnte daran liegen das ich vorher auch schon ein Canyon gefahren bin, auf jeden Fall rockt das ES 

Die Gabel und den Dämpfer werde ich aber nach der Einfahrzeit etwas weicher stellen, als sie serienmässig ausgeliefert wurden.

*@Staabi:* Mit welchen Luftdruck und Einstellungen werden eigentlich Gabel und Dämpfer ausgeliefert? Wäre interessant zu erfahren, dann könnte man das spätere Feintuning besser darauf abstimmen.

Das war´s erstmal...

Thx Canyon für dieses geile Bike   (ich weiss ich wiederhole mich, aber ich bin verliebt, dieses Mal wirklich   )


----------



## druide1976 (23. April 2005)

Also bei mir war in der Gabel 8 Bar, bin jetzt mal auf 5 Bar runter. Dämpfer hab ich mal mit 14 Bar gefüllt. Alles nach Anleitung und so das der Sag (ca. 25%) passt.
Hoffe kann das Setup morgen in der Praxis testen.
Bild hab ich gemacht, sind aber in der Wohnung sehr schlecht geworden, einem ES9 nicht würdig. Naja, muss noch ein paar besser machen...


----------



## wime (23. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> So BILDER sind im Album



Hi habe keine Bilder gefunden ???????

Willy


----------



## Coolwater (23. April 2005)

hi, habe gestern (22.04) die rechnug für mein xc5 bekomm.
bestellt am 11.01.04 (so stehts aus auftragsbestätigung, kann mich selbst net mehr so erinnern)
voraussichtl. mt: 28.04.
   

hab mich noch nie so gefreut, eine rechnung über 1500  zu bekommen!

greez, Coolwater


----------



## rushFFM (23. April 2005)

Hallo, Hab gerade ein paar Bilder von meinem xc5 gemacht







weitere gibts in meiner Galerie..

schönes WE an alle


----------



## Canyonier (23. April 2005)

Da nicht wegen dieser Frage nicht gleich ein neues Thema aufmachen möchte und Canyon heute nicht erreichbar ist, stelle ich sie hier:
Der Lockout am XC5 von meinem Bruder funktioniert nicht mehr. Bei Auspacken ging hat alles bei nem kurzen Test funktioniert, danach folgte eine Testfahrt. Heute ist uns aufgefallen, dass der Lockout keine Funktion zeigt.
Muss mein Bruder das Bike nach nicht mal 24h wieder zurückschicken?
Kann man da selber den Fehler eingrenzen oder irgendwas machen?
Mehr als an dem roten Ding drehen kann man ja nicht, daher vermute ich, dass es sich nicht um einen Bedienfehler handelt.
Habt ihr ne Idee außer zurückschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (23. April 2005)

Zu dem kaputten Lockout an der Black gibt es min schon 3 threads. Musste mal suchen, liegt wohl irgendwie am Hebel/Kabel und nicht an der Gabel.


----------



## sharpe (23. April 2005)

rushFFM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Hab gerade ein paar Bilder von meinem xc5 gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

welche Größe?

Gruß

sharpe


----------



## Coolwater (23. April 2005)

@ChrHurek: kannst du mal bitte ein foto des ganzen bikes reinstellen? sieht das bike in xl noch einigermassen gut aus?

greez, coolwater


----------



## druide1976 (23. April 2005)

komm grad von der ersten richtigen tour mit meinem es9 zurück.
einfach nur traumhaft. fährt sich super spielerisch in trails. was mir am besten gefällt - dämpfer spricht super sensibel an, aber trotzdem kein wippen (hebel in der mittleren stellung)
einfach nur geil zum fahren (auch bergauf)


----------



## ChrHurek (23. April 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hi habe keine Bilder gefunden ???????
> 
> Willy


Guckst du unter "Fotos" und dann unter "XC6 endich daheim" aber zur Sicherheit hier der Link:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6908

@coolwater: Da ist doch das ganze Rad zu sehen


----------



## RalphMaten (24. April 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du hinten passt der nicht durch?


  Keine Unanständigkeiten!!!


----------



## RalphMaten (24. April 2005)

Ich hab grad Bier getrunken! Seid ihr gut grauf?


----------



## Bike_daddy (24. April 2005)

Hallo Wartezimmergemeinde,

ich verfolge seit Wochen die Beiträge zum Thema "wann kommt mein Bike"
und stelle fest, dass es kaum Leute gibt die nach einem RC7 fragen.
Bin ich mit meiner Bestellung (erfolgte im Jan.) ein Einzelfall oder gibt es noch weitere RC-Wartende und weiss einer etwas zu Lieferterminen, Terminverschiebungen (geplante Montage KW19, dann Brief das dieTeile erst in KW 19 eintreffen) usw.?
So langsam werde ich nämlich auch ungeduldig und im fortgeschrittenem Alter hat man halt nicht mehr so viel Zeit , aber was soll's 

Gruß an alle 

euer
bike_daddy


----------



## jopo100 (24. April 2005)

Ich hab gestern mein XC 5 in M bekommen - kann nur eines sagen, das Warten hat sich  gelohnt - ein Traum


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. April 2005)

@Bike_daddy: ich kann dir nur sagen, dass mein rc8 "inoffziell"(o-ton) bereits ende april montiert wird...also ungefähr jetzt  (was ich fast zu bezweifeln wage...)



auf der canyon-hp kann man jetzt übrigens auch logos downloaden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. April 2005)

Hi,
an alle Wartenden,
morgen Abend ist es soweit, dann darf ich mein ES9 in Koblenz mein Eigen nennen       

So für alle die noch ein bißchen hier im Thread verweilen müssen ein ganz dickes 

Werde mal berichten wie es sich fährt.

Gruß Stonelebs12


----------



## ustor (24. April 2005)

@bike_daddy  warte auchnoch auf mein RC8   allerdings erst im März bestellt und mir wurde Montage Termin 19 Mai versprochen insofern konnte ich mich drauf einstellen und kann mi ned aufregen   - nachdem die Rahmen ja relativ früh kamen hatte ich auch hoffnung das bike früher zu sehen   aber das liegt jetzt wohl an den Montage Kapazitäten - natürlich freuts mich wenns früher da is weil ich aus AUT bin und bis die rechnung kommt - die überweisung rausgeht und dann das bike da is vergehen eh nochmal ca. 12 tage.  


Gruß
        UsToR


----------



## Sanz (24. April 2005)

Hi,
habe mich auch schon gewundert, daß so wenig Leute RC's bestellt haben, bzw. darüber schreiben. Ich habe mein RC8 in 's' im Januar bestellt und der Montagetermin ist der 03.05.05. Bin schon Hölle gespannt! Ist mein erstes Fully.

Andre


----------



## wime (24. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du unter "Fotos" und dann unter "XC6 endich daheim" aber zur Sicherheit hier der Link:
> 
> Danke viel mals.
> Habe nicht gut geschaut
> Willy


----------



## Ecky (24. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du unter "Fotos" und dann unter "XC6 endich daheim" aber zur Sicherheit hier der Link:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6908
> 
> @coolwater: Da ist doch das ganze Rad zu sehen




Das ist aber nicht die Originalbremsscheibe vorne, oder?   Sieht nach 180mm aus. Welche Scheibe und welchen Adapter hast Du verwendet?

Ich kriege mein XC6 nun hoffentlich diese Woche.


----------



## mtbman (24. April 2005)

@bike_daddy

Geht mir ähnlich wie Dir. Habe ein XC7 bestellt. Bin damit wohl auch der Einzige?? Haben wohl alle (außer uns)   nur ES6 o. ä. bestellt....

Sollte es einen Zweiten geben, kann er sich hier ja mal melden.

So schlecht kann DC doch nicht sein, oder?   
War eben ein bischen neugierig drauf. Da ich nicht im Bikepark fahre, hoffe ich damit klar zu kommen.
Hoffendlich keinen Enttäuschung..  

Warten muß ich wohl auch bis zur 19KW lt. Brief      .

Geht mir (uns) also auch nicht besser als den ES-Bestellern.

Wir werden es überleben


----------



## nismo2002 (24. April 2005)

Also das Wetter ist zur Zeit so schön, da kann man nicht in der Wohnung bleiben! Da das Canyon bei mir ja noch eine Weile auf sich warten läßt, hab ich also wie versprochen nochmal meine alte Rennsemmel ausgeführt.

Kann es jedem nur empfehlen, bringt einen prima wieder auf andere Gedanken...also hopp hopp - mal raus aus dem Wartezimmer und an die frische Luft!!!


----------



## Hubertus (24. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

bin heute die erste "echte" Runde mit meinem ES 9 gefahren - 40 km, 500 hm, Feld-/Waldwege und Asphalt etwa fifty-fifty. Am Anfang habe ich noch ein bisschen rumgestellt (Lenker, Armaturen, Gabel und Dämpfer), bis alles gepasst hat. 

Ich bin restlos begeistert. Wahrscheinlich stimmen die ganzen Einstellungen von Druck- und Zugstufe noch nicht perfekt - macht aber nichts, fährt trotzdem super. Am besten gefällt mir die Einstellung mit abgesenkter Gabel und Propedal in der mittleren Position - fährt sich sehr agil!

Hubertus


----------



## rumblefish (24. April 2005)

Moinsen,

ich hab da gestern tatsächlich noch eine geniale Mail von Canyon bezüglich meines am 15.12.04 bestellten ES7 erhalten. Ein Auszug:

Wir haben seit kurzem alle Komponenten vorliegen zur Montage. 
Voraussichtlich wird Ihr Rad in der ersten Hälfte der kommenden Woche 
montiert werden.

    
Ich geh schonmal ein Bier holen   

Grüsse
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (24. April 2005)

Yes, und das Zubehör ist nach 5 Wochen auch endlich da!


----------



## PWau (25. April 2005)

Es ist soweit......darf heute mein XC5 (mit nur wenigen   Tagen Verspätung) bei der Post abholen!!!!                
Wenn ich am WE da gewesen wäre hätte ich es scho    
Könnte fast platzen vor Aufregung....das Warten hat ein Ende....dann weiß ich wenigstens warum ich am WE so ausgiebig an der längsten Theke der Welt gehangen bin.... 
Kurz noch was zu Canyon, ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Terminzusagen etc. hat immer alles gepasst...aber vielleicht lag es auch darn, dass ich nicht jeden Tag bei der Hotline angerufen habe und micht total verrückt gemacht habe...


----------



## ow1 (25. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist soweit......darf heute mein XC5 (mit nur wenigen   Tagen Verspätung) bei der Post abholen!!!!
> Wenn ich am WE da gewesen wäre hätte ich es scho
> Könnte fast platzen vor Aufregung....das Warten hat ein Ende....dann weiß ich wenigstens warum ich am WE so ausgiebig an der längsten Theke der Welt gehangen bin....
> Kurz noch was zu Canyon, ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Terminzusagen etc. hat immer alles gepasst...aber vielleicht lag es auch darn, dass ich nicht jeden Tag bei der Hotline angerufen habe und micht total verrückt gemacht habe...


Na dann viel Spass beim auspacken!!! Wir ES6ler sind immer noch Gewehr bei Fuss


----------



## ChrHurek (25. April 2005)

Ecky schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nicht die Originalbremsscheibe vorne, oder?   Sieht nach 180mm aus. Welche Scheibe und welchen Adapter hast Du verwendet?
> 
> Ich kriege mein XC6 nun hoffentlich diese Woche.


Vorne ist eine 180er Scheibe drauf. Adapterlösung war nicht möglich, für den PM Bremssattel der Louise gibt es keinen Adapter auf 180mm. Ich hab einen neuen Louise FR PM Bremssattel gekauft und die 180er Scheibe eben. 

Sattel hat um die 75 gekostet und die Scheibe ca. 30 bei ebay. Der Umbau, also vielmehr die Montage meiner Teile statt der anderen war kostenlos.


----------



## Mörderpinguin (25. April 2005)

Samstag früh war wohl das erste Mal, dass ich mich darüber gefreut habe, von der Türklingel aus dem Schlaf gerissen zu werden. Schnell raus aus den Federn und an die Sprechanlage - geschafft, der DHL-Mann hatte noch nicht die Geduld verloren. 
War auch ein witziger Geschitsausdruck: 'ich kriege dann  - ähh tausendirgendwas Euro Nachnahme, geht aber nur in Bar. Was ist da überhaupt drin???'

Direkt aufgebaut und los, und das erste Fazit kann nur lauten PHANTASTISCH!
   

Leider konnte ich nur am Samstag ne kleine Runde drehen, jetzt habe ich erst mal ne Woche keine Zeit dazu. Und die Dämpfer-Abstimmung ist auch noch nicht ganz optimal - aber das wird sicher noch.
Bremsen und Schaltung waren jedenfalls erstklassig eingestellt, kein Knackse/Schleifen oder ähnliches.

Wünsche allen Wartenden, dass sie mit ihren Bikes genauso zufrieden sind und die Zeit nicht allzu lang wird.


----------



## readymaker (25. April 2005)

so ich habe informationen für eine andere gruppe von wartenden. laut mail von canyon kommen die letzten fehlenden parts für das xc9 diese woche noch. also es sollte bei kw17 bleiben. das heißt es dauert nicht mehr lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (25. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spass beim auspacken!!! Wir ES6ler sind immer noch Gewehr bei Fuss


Merci! Oh man, aber sowas von Spass werd ich haben....wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme werd ich mal ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen. Wann ist es endlich 15.00Uhr????


----------



## crucho (25. April 2005)

@PWau



> wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme werd ich mal ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen



Natürlich bekommst du das mit den Fotos hin, da bin ich mir ganz sicher    Muss nämlich unbedingt sehen,träumen und freuen   

Also lass es blitzen, Hr. Nachbarbezirkler

Gruß
crucho


----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i bekomm die krieseeeeeeeeeee .. ejtzt hab i gad die hotline angerufen mit dem resultat dass ich voll am ....  ...... ..... ... bin


zuerst hat es per mail geheißen mien bike kommt woche 14/15   da da nix gekommen ist .. hotline.. da ht es dann geheißen  16 woche am donnerstag kommt noch was und dann wirds gebaut.. und jetzt angerufen und siehe da .. woche 19/20/21 wurde mir genannt.. 

ach ja.. es geht um ein ES7

he was geht dennn ... die bike saison ist bald gelaufn... mit beziehungen bekommt man zu der zeit ja schu sachen von 06 bzw wede die scho veröffentlicht

jetzt farg ich mich hat der an der hotline nur falsche sachen gesehn wegen diesem "softwarefehler" oder kommt mien bike jetzt wirklich immer noch später und später... !!!!!!!!!!!!! i bin ja schu echt am zweifln


----------



## PWau (25. April 2005)

@crucho
Werd mein bestes geben!    Wann hast Du denn Deins bestellt? (ist ja sogar die gleiche Rahmengröße)

Schöne Grüße nach Neuried


----------



## rumblefish (25. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhh i bekomm die krieseeeeeeeeeee .. ejtzt hab i gad die hotline angerufen mit dem resultat dass ich voll am ....  ...... ..... ... bin
> 
> 
> zuerst hat es per mail geheißen mien bike kommt woche 14/15   da da nix gekommen ist .. hotline.. da ht es dann geheißen  16 woche am donnerstag kommt noch was und dann wirds gebaut.. und jetzt angerufen und siehe da .. woche 19/20/21 wurde mir genannt..
> ...



Was hast Du denn für eine Rahmengrösse bestellt und wann hast Du Dein ES 7 bestellt ?.


----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

ES7 größe M

laut hotline bin ich unter den ersten die es bestellt haben.. genaues datum weiß ich nicht mehr. aber müsste anfang jänner gewesn sein


----------



## crucho (25. April 2005)

@PWau

So kurz nach Weihnachten ( 29./30. wars glaub ich ) hab ich mich selbst beschenkt.Hab zwar schon die anderen geposteten Bilder vom XC5 gesehn, krieg aber irgendwie nicht genug ...   
Mir wurde gesagt es kommt noch vor Pfingsten,sprich also KW19. Dann hat das leiden hoffentlich ein Ende!!!

Grüße back to Germering Mafia
crucho


----------



## rumblefish (25. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ES7 größe M
> 
> laut hotline bin ich unter den ersten die es bestellt haben.. genaues datum weiß ich nicht mehr. aber müsste anfang jänner gewesn sein



Meins ist am 15.12. bestellt und in Grösse L. Soll in der ersten Hälfte dieser Woche montiert werden. Dann werden die "M" Rahmen wahrscheinlich noch über die Weltmeere schippern (vermute ich natürlich nur)

Grüsse
Nils


----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

ich hoffe mal für mich nciht und auch für canyon nicht, dass die noch rumshippern .... aufgrund der 14/15 zusage müsste der rahemn ja mit dem fleiger gekommen sein.

i mein was soll das.... i kannn doch nciht jede wocher hergehn und den termin verscheiben.... bez ert gar ncihts sagen so dass man selber nachfragen muss

i hab bis jetzt immer ruhig verhalten und ma gedacht ja mei halt no a woche.. egal.. aber jetzt will i shcu mal klarheit bekommen

nicht dass die dann auch noch das selbe passiert und du dein bike dich nciht bekommst



STABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII könntest du mal bitte cheken was mit den ES7 bikes in M los ist.. denn das ständige hin und her zipft mi schu dermasßen an und zudem ist ebi uns in tirol hammer bike wetter.... 

grüße aus Innsbruck und i geh jetzt frust essen *g*


----------



## PWau (25. April 2005)

@chrucho
hab Anfang Dezember bestellt, ich denke Du bekommst es pünktlich, wie man sieht sind kommen die XC5 nur mit leichter Verspätung!!!   

Hab mir gerade die Fotos von XC5-Kollegen angeschaut.....absolut genial...was für eine Optik!   

@Canyon 
Frag mich manchmal nur warum die Bikes hier immer besser ausschauen als im Katalog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (25. April 2005)

also mein Freund hat ja sich auch das ES7 in M bestellt und vorhin angerufen. Erst hierß KW 20 so wie im brief, darauf meinte mein Freund, das es noch ne e-mail gab mit KW 14/15 und auf einmal sagte die Dame an der Hotline, ach sie kann auf den Auftrag nicht mehr zugreifen, dann ist er wohl schon in der Montage, also dann kommts nächste Woche oder so.

Ich sag zu dem ganzen gar nichts mehr!!

@Staabi

Du hast PN


----------



## Augus1328 (25. April 2005)

@Melocross:

Ich sag langsam auch nix mehr zu der Sache... In meinem Falle, BM-SL, hieß es seit 2 Wochen, dass mein Rahmen im Flieger ist u. so wurde ich immer wieder um 3 Tage vertröstet. Dann wurde gesagt, es fehlen noch Teile, aber angeblich der Rahmen da. Heute ne Mail erhalten, auf Mailfanfrage von mir am Freitag, dass alle Teile da sind aber dass der Rahmen noch fehlt. Voraussichtlich kw. 18 oder 19 bekomm ich dann angeblich das Bike.
Zumindest weiss ich jetzt, dass ich ab Freitag am Lago 9 Tage mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs sein werde. Endlich mal Klartext u. ich weiss was Sache ist. 
Wer weiss was mir so an Bikes beim Bike Festival in Riva über`n Weg fährt. Wenn ich da nen guten Deal machen kann, dann hat sich das Canyon für mich erledigt.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Strider (25. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @Staabi
> 
> Du hast PN



Ich glaube, dass hätte er auch ohne diesen Hinweis bemerkt


----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

hm ... eigentlch schon interessant.... was verwenden die für ne sorftware... jedes exel sheet kann man besser mit makros programieren *fg*

spaß beiseite ... ich bin jetzt wirklich mal auf die antwort gespannt.... staabi ist mir wie mir scheint der einzigste der gute infos liefern kann.

... jetzt mal zeit bis zur antwort rumkriegen .........

zudem hat ein kollege von mir aufgrund meiner empfehlung auch ein es7 bestellt in L  .. und er hat mich ja auch schon zwecks alternativ bikes gefragt.... wovon ich ihm bis jetzt immer abgeraten habe ... noch 3 wochen warten kanns ja auch nicht sein.
zumal wenn die dann um sind warscheinlich noch eine woche draus wird .. an so on

we neeedddddd INNNFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## GlanDas (25. April 2005)

...wann werden eigentlich die neuen Modelle Vorgestellt?


----------



## rumblefish (25. April 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> ...wann werden eigentlich die neuen Modelle Vorgestellt?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich in der Juli oder Augustausgabe 2004 von "Bike" den Prototypen des ES6 entdeckt gehabt  

Dann wird es auch dieses Jahr nicht mehr sooo lange dauern können


----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

kannst du dich an ein paar details des prototypen erinnern .. dann stornier ich viel für heuer und bestel gleichzeitig das 06 er .. aber mit aufpreis für luftfracht... und so weiter *gg* .. aber ich denke mir ich werde mit nem neuen bike nicht merh so lange warten


----------



## Schreiner2 (25. April 2005)

ist ja mal wieder richtig was los hier.  

44 (27 registrierte Benutzer & 17 Gäste)


----------



## HalliHallo (25. April 2005)

Hi Bikefreaks (wenn ich das mal so sagen darf) 
Ich habe mir vor drei Tagen das XC4 bestellt und dann vom Kumpel erfahren, dass die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon ziemlich lang sein sollen!  Deshalb hab ich mich mal im "Canyon Wartezimmer" umgesehen. Mir ist, als ziemlich ungeduldiger Mensch, fast das Herz stehngeblieben als ich von Lieferzeiten von bis zu 4 oder 5 Monaten gelesen hab! Denkt ihr das wird sich bald legen bzw. muss ich bei dem XC4 auch 2 oder mehr Monate warten? Denn es ist bald Sommer und geiles Bike-Wetter und ICH WILL DANN MEIN FULLY HABEN!!!:-/

P.S.:Ich denke mal, ich bin eines der nächsten Canyon-Warte-Opfer und muss mich jetz einfach mal mit einbringen!

Mfg Hallihallo (oder meinetwegen auch der richtige Name: André)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (25. April 2005)

Hi Leidensgenossen,
Habe jetzt auch ein Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Die von uns am 8.12.04 bestellten Bikes (2 x XC9; 2 x XC7) wurden von letzter Woche auf diese Woche verschoben, geht ja voll in Ordnung...nur gehe ich nun davon aus, dass ich am 5 Mai mit dem neuen Bike an den Gardasee fahren kann, deshalb habe ich auch bereits letzte Woche einbezahlt, da wir in der Schweiz wohnen und sich ansonst die Lieferung noch in die Länge ziehen würde.
Falls es klappt, und sonst noch einige Canyon-Besitzter zur selben Zeit am Lago sind, kann man sich ja zu einem erweitertem Wartezimmer-Bierchen treffen.  ...so long

dacrazy1 aus der verregneten Schweiz....schiiiiiies Wätter


----------



## eufjan (25. April 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> IDenkt ihr das wird sich bald legen bzw. muss ich bei dem XC4 auch 2 oder mehr Monate warten?


Habe vor zwei Wochen bestellt (XC6, Größe L) , Auftragsbestätigung kam am 19.4. ==> Montagetermin 29.6.05

Also noch mind. 2 Monate warten, ich glaube auch nicht das es weniger wird.   



			
				HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> Denn es ist bald Sommer und geiles Bike-Wetter und ICH WILL DANN MEIN FULLY HABEN!!!:-/


Naja Sommeranfang ist ja offiziell erst der 21.6., vielleicht hast du es dann ein paar Wochen später (mit kleinen Verzögerungen usw. ...).   

Gruß,
eufjan


----------



## rumblefish (25. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du dich an ein paar details des prototypen erinnern .. dann stornier ich viel für heuer und bestel gleichzeitig das 06 er .. aber mit aufpreis für luftfracht... und so weiter *gg* .. aber ich denke mir ich werde mit nem neuen bike nicht merh so lange warten



Das war doch im Juli/August 2004 und zeigte dann natürlich das 2005er Modell vom ES6 und nicht das 06er. Hauptänderung war natürlich der stehende Dämpfer und das die ES bikes dadurch knapp 500 gramm leichter wurden. Aber das wissen wir ja heute alle


----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

asoo *gG* dachte du meinst schon die 06 modelle *gg*


----------



## Beppe (25. April 2005)

Hipphipphurraaaaa, mein XC4 ist daaaaa!   
Lieferung AM eigentlichen Montagetermin!
Herzl. Dank und ein grosses Lob ans Canyon Team!   
Wie ich das von meinem Renner kenne. war das Rad absolut vorbildlich verpackt und gesichert! Der Austausch der Gabelfeder gegen eine härtere wurde durchgeführt, Originalfeder und bestellte Pumpe liegen bei.

Einen kl. Laps habe ich auf Anhieb erkennen können, man hat den Vorderreifen genauso wie am HR, also falsch herum montiert (Drehrichtungsempfehlung Conti).

Habe vor kommendem Wochenende leider keine Zeit für ne Proberunde! 

Danke nochmal, liebe Grüsse und allen Wartenden eine rasche Lieferung der bestellten Bikes

Pino


----------



## Freti (25. April 2005)

@dacrazy1
Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, das du schon bezahlt, aber noch keine Rechnung hast?
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass das Warenwirtschaftssystem, welches wir ja alle kennen, durcheinanderbringt.
Wenn durch deine voreilige Zahlung mein ES 6 im Nirwana verschwindet, komme ich vorbei und mache dir deine Berge platt.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (25. April 2005)

gratuliere  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wenn man hört iwe jemand sien bike bekommt.. wäcsht die hoffung sien bike auch irgendmal zu bekommen *g*

so on.... viel spaß mit diem bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beppe (25. April 2005)

Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten die Griffe runter? Wenn sie halten sollen drehen sie sich, wenn sie runter sollen, sitzen sie bombenfest!


----------



## aemkei77 (25. April 2005)

nimm ne spritze (Apotheke, 30 cent) mit wasser, bissl was drunterspritzen und rausflutschen sie.
und als neue griffe am besten schraubbare


----------



## Haftig (25. April 2005)

@Don Pino
Versuch mittels Spritze oder ä. ein bißchen Wasser zwischen Griffe und Lenker zu bekommen.
Dann gehen die Griffe ganz einfach ab.


Grüße und tschö
Haftig


----------



## dacrazy1 (25. April 2005)

@freti

kommst leider zu spät; habe bereits vor einiger zeit begonnen mit dem flachfahren der berge (statt fingernägel zu kauen vor dem wartezimmer thread), hat nur noch wenige berge für die es'ler....aber ich kann dich beruhigen, habe vorgehend mit canyon darüber gesprochen ob ich schon bezahlen soll oder nicht, was auch immer das bedeuten mag.. 

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## Haftig (25. April 2005)

hier wird dir geholfen und das auch noch schnell
< 4 min = Rekord
da kann man mal sehen wieviel Energien durch die Warterei ungenutzt sind.
Aber nicht mehr lange..................................................................  


Haftig


----------



## Buhmuckel (25. April 2005)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> hier wird dir geholfen und das auch noch schnell
> < 4 min = Rekord
> da kann man mal sehen wieviel Energien durch die Warterei ungenutzt sind.
> Aber nicht mehr lange..................................................................
> ...



Jo, für jeden hit einen Trainingskilometer in den Beinen......


----------



## dacrazy1 (25. April 2005)

An alle XC9 Wartende....habe irgendwo ein Bild bei einem User von der letzte Eurobike gefunden...zum übers Bett hängen...   träum

grüsse dacrazy1


----------



## rhttc (25. April 2005)

Hi,
verfolge das Forum sehr aufmerksam. Kann es selber kaum abwarten bis ich mein ES9 bekomme. Habe es am 17.1 bestellt, Montagetermin war der 6.4.
Naja der Rest is bei mir nich anders als bei euch.
Haben mir gesagt das es diese Woche kommen soll.


----------



## dacrazy1 (25. April 2005)

Sorry,
link vergessen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=32483

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (25. April 2005)

Isch abe fertig! Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal solche Schwielen.... 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, welchen Stress die Jungs in der Montage haben... tun mir echt leid! 
Zum verdreht montierten V.reifen kommt eine sehr ungünstige Kreuzung der Schalt/Bremszüge, die sich egal in welcher Pos. ich den Lenker montiert hatte, einfach nicht lösen ließ! Daher musste ein Griffgummi und ein Bremshebel runter.
Zudem fehlt ein Kunststoffklip der die Bremsleitung am unteren Ende der Sitzstebe halten soll. Bekommt ich sicher beim Servicetermin!

Wie aus meinen LC4 Zeiten gewöhnt, habe ich die Klemmungen der Brems- und Schaltarmaturen etwas gelöst, so daß sie sich im Fall eines Sturzes verdrehen können.

Ansonsten macht des Rad einen extrem guten Eindruck, mir sind keine Montagespuren aufgefallen. Die Schlagschutzfolie ist eine sehr gute Sache!

Habe die Stütze getauscht (hoffentlich verrutscht das extrem glatte Ding nicht), mein Sofa, Barends und 1 Fl.halter montiert!
Danke für die Tipps bezgl der Griffe, mir beherztem Einsatz und etwas Geduld ging es auch ohne!     

Bin super happy und möchte noch einen Gruß in die Werkstatt schicken!


----------



## Melocross (25. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass hätte er auch ohne diesen Hinweis bemerkt



Nein, das glaube ich nicht, denn die PN liegt schon seit Donnerstag in früh ungeöffnet rum!!


----------



## HalliHallo (25. April 2005)

Hey Arved!
Also außer deiner sms habi ch nichts bekommen, vieleicht stell ich mich auch zu blöd an, aber egal, ich fang einfach mal an: Der Typ von dem ich EIGENTLICH das Geld für mein altes Bike bekomm, hatt nen Rückzieher gemacht und ich hab das Bike schon bestellt! Kann ich notfalls das XC4 noch canceln?


----------



## Coolwater (25. April 2005)

@ HalliHallo:

ich meint eher, dass wir uns private nachichten schicken und das nicht mitten im wartezimmer machen?!     
im oberen teil der website findest du einen link zu deinen privaten nachichten. da siehst du meine nachichten, die ich dir schon schrieb und kannst mir persönlich antworten!

naja, jeder hier ist mal neu gewesen

greez, coolwater


----------



## PWau (25. April 2005)

Leut ich sags Euch die Bikes sind sowas von hammergeil....  
So....bin endlich soweit, Bike zusammengeschraubt und wenigesten ein paar Fotos gemacht!!! (sorry für die miese Qualität)





Das Bike trifft genau meinen Geschmack...wie gesagt das Bike schaut um einiges besser aus als im Katalog. Alles bestellte dabei und nahezu pünktlich...da kann man nichts sagen, zumindest ich!  
Wenn man irgendwas evtl. kritisieren kann dann wie das Bike voreingestellt ist, die Dämpfer sind trotz Optitune viel zu weich eingestellt und die Gabel scheint locker zu sein.... Ansonsten ein Topbike, ein wahrer Traum. Wenns in München nicht den ganzen P***en würde wäre eine Proberunde evtl schon drinnen gewesen.


----------



## TAILor (25. April 2005)

schön schön, freu mich echt für euch!
hat jemand schon mal wieder was von den es 6 gehört?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> schön schön, freu mich echt für euch!
> hat jemand schon mal wieder was von den es 6 gehört?



Ich bin laut Hotline einer der ersten Besteller (Dezember) und werde es voraussichtlich in der zweiten Maiwoche bekommen...

Ich hoffe inständig, dass das stimmt...

.


----------



## TAILor (25. April 2005)

ja ich habe auch am 13.12 bestellt.
die rahmen sollen ja anfang mai da sein....
ich muss das nur mit der nachnahmebestellung noch regeln, wenn das schneller geht. ruf morgen mal in K. an


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. April 2005)

> rhttc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe heute mein ES9 in Koblenz abgeholt.

Das Bike sieht Hammermäßig Gut aus    
Lob an Canyon     
Kann es kaum erwarten daß es endlich aufhört zu Regnen, die An/Abreise mit dem Auto war eine Katastrophe, Sintflutartiger Regen auf der Autobahn.

So alle die noch Warten müßen, es lohnt sich auf alle fälle  
Gruß Stonelebs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (25. April 2005)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> kommst leider zu spät; habe bereits vor einiger zeit begonnen mit dem flachfahren der berge (statt fingernägel zu kauen vor dem wartezimmer thread), hat nur noch wenige berge für die es'ler....
> 
> Gruss dacrazy1



Also bei mir vor der Haustüre sind die Berge zum Glück ja noch richtig steil und hoch    
Bin mir immer noch am überlegen an welchem Berg ich mein ES6 entjungfern soll   
Hab ja noch bis anfangs Mai Zeit zum überlegen. Bis dann ist hoffentlich auch der vielegeschmolzen.


----------



## Bigattack (26. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin laut Hotline einer der ersten Besteller (Dezember) und werde es voraussichtlich in der zweiten Maiwoche bekommen...
> 
> Ich hoffe inständig, dass das stimmt...
> 
> .



Dann habe ich wohl auch gute Karten! Habe am 03.12. bestellt!


----------



## markuztirol (26. April 2005)

so eine sche.... jetzt hab bin ich in freudiger erwrtung zum pc und hab gehofft etwas neues zum Thema ES7   (M)zu bekommen ..und siehe daaaaa nixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

weder per mail noch hier....

ich weiß zwar dass nicht so viele es7 ler rum sind, aber trotzdem wäre es mal gut infos zu bekommen. ( halt nciht solche wie ja nächste wöche oder übenächste vieleicht


staaaabbbbbiiiiiii köntetst du mal bitte was zum aktuellen stand der es 7 sagen bzw in erfahrung bringen .... i hab diese verschieberei satt?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Knuffi (26. April 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

>



Kann ich nur bestätigen, sieht in Wirklichkeit viel besser aus als im Katalog, wobei ich immer noch behaupte das es nicht schwarz sondern dunkelgrün ist  

Gratuliere Dir PWau und allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Freti (26. April 2005)

@markuztirol
Wars du vorher als -Wrangler- angemeldet?

Gruß
Freti


----------



## markuztirol (26. April 2005)

@ freti

hehe nein ich bin und war immer nur als markuztirol angemeldet.. nur hab ich mich bis jetzt immer zurückgehalten, aber jetzt war ich lange genug still .. ich mien mittlerweile sinds 4 wochen über dem zwieten per mail zugesagtem termin und hab von der hotline gestern als keine ahung wievielter versuch woche 19/20/21 bekommen und das wären dann schlimmsten falls noch mal 3 wochen.. .. naja.. das geht ja auf keine kuh haut 

somit will ich jetzt auch mal wissn was sache ist und mal bei staabi lästig sien *gg*
zudem hat ein freund auf mein anraten auch ein es7 bestellt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (26. April 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> @markuztirol
> Wars du vorher als -Wrangler- angemeldet?
> 
> Gruß
> Freti


Genau das dachte ich mir eben auch grad. Aber der -Wrangler- hatte irgendwie  ne andere Schreibweise und Grammatik...


----------



## markuztirol (26. April 2005)

hehe .. ich hoffe die tiroler dialekt angehauchte schreibweiße verursacht gepaart mit rechtschreib und tippfehlern keine probleme beim lesn *gg*


----------



## ow1 (26. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> hehe .. ich hoffe die tiroler dialekt angehauchte schreibweiße verursacht gepaart mit rechtschreib und tippfehlern keine probleme beim lesn *gg*


Neeee....des passt scho


----------



## wime (26. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> hehe .. ich hoffe die tiroler dialekt angehauchte schreibweiße verursacht gepaart mit rechtschreib und tippfehlern keine probleme beim lesn *gg*



Hey zämme
Mir chöy jo hie im Wartsau ou e chli Bärndütsch schribe.
Dr OW1 tuet de e chli Bündnere,
U üsi Kollege us Münche u Umgebig chöi jo öppis uf Bayrisch bytrage.


----------



## markuztirol (26. April 2005)

*ggg* 

mal was anderes... wie oft schaut staabi hier die ienträge durch und wie lang dauert es denn bis er meistens infos sagen kann?


----------



## Staabi (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, war gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Ich war heute morgen kurz im Shop und habe gesehen, das die ersten Big Mountains in die Montage gehen, ES 7 muss ich mich mal schlau machen.

[edit]: ES 7 sind auch die ersten in der Montage, allerdings gilt nach wie vor, das ich hier leider keine "Einzelschicksale"  aufdröseln kann. Danke für Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## aemkei77 (26. April 2005)

@ Augus,

vielleciht klappts ja doch noch für Gardasee

[daumendrück]


----------



## rumblefish (26. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> [edit]: ES 7 sind auch die ersten in der Montage, allerdings gilt nach wie vor, das ich hier leider keine "Einzelschicksale"  aufdröseln kann. Danke für Euer Verständnis.
> 
> ...



JAWOLLLLL !!!!!!!!  
Laut Mail von Canyon ist mein ES7 Auftrag in Bearbeitung. Bin schon startbereit um sofort die 100 km nach Koblenz in Rekordzeit zu bestreiten. Hoffentlich geht das wirklich gut diese Woche. Geplanter Termin war 20.04. falls es interessiert


----------



## FrankyB (26. April 2005)

Die letzten Tage scheinen ja ne ganze Mege Bikes ausgeliefert worden zu sein... es ist so ruhig und harmonisch hier......;-)


----------



## ow1 (26. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> JAWOLLLLL !!!!!!!!
> Laut Mail von Canyon ist mein ES7 Auftrag in Bearbeitung. Bin schon startbereit um sofort die 100 km nach Koblenz in Rekordzeit zu bestreiten.



Lass dich in deiner Euphorie bloss nicht von den Bullen erwischen. Ansonsten kannst du gleich ein Stück vom  ES7 den Behörden abliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> JAWOLLLLL !!!!!!!!
> Laut Mail von Canyon ist mein ES7 Auftrag in Bearbeitung. Bin schon startbereit um sofort die 100 km nach Koblenz in Rekordzeit zu bestreiten. Hoffentlich geht das wirklich gut diese Woche. Geplanter Termin war 20.04. falls es interessiert




Fahr aber trotzdem vorsichtig!
 

viel spaß


----------



## Augus1328 (26. April 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Augus,
> 
> vielleciht klappts ja doch noch für Gardasee
> 
> [daumendrück]



schön wär`s, dann müsste es aber bis morgen hier sein, damit ich es am Donnerstag von der Post abholen kann. Am Freitag geht`s los u. dann isses schon zu spät. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden. Ich hatte den Jungs von der Hotline gesagt, dass sie es mir auf keinen Fall noch diese Woche Fr. oder Sa. zuschicken sollen. Nach 7 Tagen bei der Post geht das Teil nämlich wieder zurück. Ich könnt ja wetten, dass es genau so abläuft   

Weiss jemand ob Canyon seine Testbikes beim Bike Festival in Riva auch verkauft?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## ustor (26. April 2005)

Ja aber echt!

Die meisten Schreihälse scheinen verstummt zu sein (vermutlich durch die vielen Bike Auslieferungen) Dann müssen die etwas ruhigeren sich mal öfters zu wort melden damit dieser thread nicht ganz verstummt - ist ja schon Pflicht und so wie das tägliche Zeitungslesen!
bei mir dauerts auch nurnoch bis zum 19.05.05 also nedmal mehr ein Monat   

also dann lasst's mal hören wo noch die restlichen wartenden sitzen - und was ja auchnicht so schlecht is wenn leute schon eventuelle probleme mit ihren bikes bzw. der technik haben und das hier posten und gleich lösungsvorschläge anbieten können wir das meiste bei unseren bikes ausmärzen   

@ Staabi  wie schaut's mit den RC8 aus?   wird schon fleissig geschraubt?

Gruß Ustor


----------



## BKH-Rider (26. April 2005)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber echt!
> 
> Die meisten Schreihälse scheinen verstummt zu sein (vermutlich durch die vielen Bike Auslieferungen)



liegt wohl eher daran das die keinen Bock mehr haben  oder schwach angeredet wurden   

mein Es7 sei wohl auch in der Montage aber wie so oft............................

solang nicht der DHL Mensch da ist glaub ich Canyon gar nix mehr


----------



## Fat_Tony (26. April 2005)

servus,
soooo, bald nur noch zwei monate bis ich mein grand canyon comp habe !!!!!
(alle aussagen beruhen auf der annahme, das der montage termin sich nicht verändert^^)!
lukas
P.S:vorfreude ist doch die schönste freude ^^


----------



## asksam (26. April 2005)

Jiippppieeeehhhhhhhhhh,

habe gerade ne mail von der Werkstatt bekommen. Morgen wird mein ES 8 montiert und an den Versand übergeben    

Jetzt muss nächstes Wochenende nur noch die Sonne scheinen, und ich fühl mich wie im siebten bikerhimmel. Sobald das Teil endmontiert ist, gibt´s die ersten Bilder.


gruss asksam (ich vermisse euch jetzt schon)


----------



## asksam (26. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> schön wär`s, dann müsste es aber bis morgen hier sein, damit ich es am Donnerstag von der Post abholen kann. Am Freitag geht`s los u. dann isses schon zu spät. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden. Ich hatte den Jungs von der Hotline gesagt, dass sie es mir auf keinen Fall noch diese Woche Fr. oder Sa. zuschicken sollen. Nach 7 Tagen bei der Post geht das Teil nämlich wieder zurück. Ich könnt ja wetten, dass es genau so abläuft
> 
> Weiss jemand ob Canyon seine Testbikes beim Bike Festival in Riva auch verkauft?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kann Canyon dein bike mit nach Riva nehmen und es dir dort übergeben. Sparst du Versandkosten und Nachnahemegebühr. Wär doch ein guter PR-Gag...

gruss asksam


----------



## Alkaloid (26. April 2005)

Mein XC4 sollte gemäss E-Mail von Canyon seit gestern auf dem Weg zu mir in die Schweiz sein   

Weiss jemand, ob es möglich ist, das Paket bei DHL.de zu tracken? Ich wüsste nämlich gerne, ob mein Bike noch diese Woche kommt.

Oder kann mir einer der schweizer Canyonisten hier sagen, wie lange das Paket in die Schweiz etwa unterwegs ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. April 2005)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand, ob es möglich ist, das Paket bei DHL.de zu tracken? Ich wüsste nämlich gerne, ob mein Bike noch diese Woche kommt.



Da müsstest bei Canyon anrufen u. fragen, ob sie dir eine Tracking-Nr. mitteilen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (26. April 2005)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kann mir einer der schweizer Canyonisten hier sagen, wie lange das Paket in die Schweiz etwa unterwegs ist?



Würd mich auch mal interessieren - nicht dass mein xc3 schon unterwegs wäre - aber wenns denn doch mal so weit sein sollte, kann ich erst recht nicht mehr warten.

Uebrigens war mein voraussichtlicher Montagetermin am 31.3. Also bald einen Monat in Verzug  Werden die Bikes eigentlich schneller montiert, wenn man die Hotline/Mail von Canyon nervt?

@staabi: Irgendwelche positiven Neuigkeiten zum xc3??


----------



## Wolfskin (26. April 2005)

Ohh Leute ich habe wieder Hoffnung, bei der Hotline meine ein Berater am Telefon das es bei den ES6 wohl zu keinen weiteren Verzögerungen kommt, also KW 19 steht meine er. Ich hätte wohl eine Chance mein ES6 Ende der 19 KW in den Händen zu halten.

Also bis auf das obligatorische Canyon wohl   und hätte evtl. ist das echt mal ne gute Nachricht.
Ach ja ich hatte am 10.11 bestellt, Nr. ist 96711

Also Leute es geht auch für uns ES6ler wohl   bald los !.


----------



## rhttc (26. April 2005)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Hab grad die Hotline angerufen, mein ES 9 ist heute raus!      
das ist fast wie Weihnachten, noch einmal schlafen dann ist es da! Verschobener Montagetermin wurde eingehalten! Es geht doch


----------



## TristanM (26. April 2005)

@rumblefish

Habe gerade mein ES7 in M storniert und bin auf ein ES8 umgestiegen (Ich denke, ich werde mich irgendwann doch mal festlegen   , will ja mittlerweile eigentlich n ES9, aber die Chancen eins zu bekommen werden immer geringer   ) -- Silber ist zwar nicht die Hammerlackierung, aber die Ausstattung gefällt mir irgendwie besser   
Und DU bekommst Deins nun endlich     --- find ich gut ---
übrigens ist es nach all dem allgemeinen rumgenöle hier echt schön zu lesen, wie sich die Leute freuen.....

Also, freut euch weiter...


----------



## rhttc (26. April 2005)

Ist zwar jetzt schlau von mir hier jetzt rum zu labern. Aber wenn es nur halb so gut ist wie man liest dann hat sich die Warterei wohl gelohnt! Und an alle die noch warten, Kopf hoch die Bikes werden noch kommen!  
Kann euch aber voll verstehen, mir ging es ja bis eben auch nich besser.

Ich sage immer "Gut ding will weile haben"


----------



## Biker_Hannover (26. April 2005)

Weiß jemand ob überhaupt schon ein ES 6 ausgeliefert wurde und wenn ja an wen?

Hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass Canyon die ganzen ES 6 lieber beim BIKE Festival präsentieren möchte als die Bikes ihre Kunden zu versenden! 
Oder Cayon? 
Seht mal zu, dass ihr den Zulieferfirmen Feuer unterm Arsch macht! Wenn alle so arbeiten würden....das ist ja fast wie das, was die Spieler von Hannover 96 tun....ARBEITSVERWEIGERUNG-....Wenn ich so arbeiten würde wäre ich einer von fast 5 Millionen Arbeitslosen!

So genug gemeckert! Legt mal einen Zahn zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (26. April 2005)

@Biker_Hannover
Bis jetzt gibt es nur übereinstimmende Information, dass die ES 6 in der 19.kw kommen. Hab ich irgendwo gelesen.  

@Wolfskin
Ich habe 96726. Ich hoffe, das heißt nicht, dass mein ES 15 Räder nach deinem montiert wird. Dann wird das bei mir nichts mit dem Pfingstausflug.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wolfskin (26. April 2005)

Hmm @Freti ich weiß nicht, also laut dieser E-Mail die ich vorhin bekommen habe:

---------------------------------------------------------

Guten Tag Herr H.
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail !

Forum hin, Forum her:
Es bleibt bei dem, was wir Ihnen in dem Brief mitteilten: Die Hauptkomponenten stehen uns voraussichtlich in der Kalenderwoche 19 zur Verfügung. Die Montage erfolgt nach Auftragsnummer, beginnend in der 19. KW und in der darauf folgenden 20. KW. 

Freundliche Grüße aus Koblenz

---------------------------------------------------------

Würde es heißen dass es nach Bestellnummern geht. Angesichts der vielen ES Bestellungen währe aber 15 Nummern nicht fiel. Es ist halt die Frage wie viele Bikes Canyon am Tag schafft. Aber diese ganzen Diskussionen und Spekulationen hatten wir ja schon zu genüge... damit wollen wir nicht wieder anfangen.


----------



## FrankyB (26. April 2005)

ich hoffe schwer, dass die Bestellnummern nach einem bestimmten Schlüssel verteilt werden, ich hab 113834 mit MontageDatum 30.06.2005 (nicht 2006)

Sie müssten also, mal positiv gerechnet, von heute an bei Nr. 96726 noch 17107 weitere Bikes bauen, bis meins dran ist, oder 259 Bikes pro Tag.....

Na dann Prost....;-)

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Wolfskin (26. April 2005)

@frankB
Oh das hört sich viel an !      , so viel hat Canyon dann glaube ich doch nicht verkauft. Aus alten Beiträgen im Forum konnte man halt sehen das mache Nummern mit geringen Abständen aufeinander folgen, aber bei dir    dann wird es wohl nach einem Schlüssel gehen. Ist aber im Prinzip auch egal, wenn alle Teile da sind und es mit dem ES6 losgeht werden die bei Canyon schon in die Hände spucken !


----------



## Melocross (26. April 2005)

Weis jemand ob das noch aktuell ist, das die ES6 Größe S noch mit den Schiff unterwegs sind und dadurch später geliefert werden oder kommen jetzt alle KW 19?


----------



## Lottofee (26. April 2005)

JUHUUU!  
Es ist da, es ist wunderschön und es ist ein XC5 in XL   !
Es ist perfekt eingestellt   und geht ab wie Sau   !
Bestellung war im November (wann habe ich vergessen), Montagetermin der 18.04. und gekommen ist es am 23.04. 

Danke Canyon! Danke Lutz! Danke Staabi!  

... und Danke an Euch alle die Ihr mir die Wartezeit so schön verkürzt habt! Danke, Danke, Danke! Laßt Euch nicht beirren! 

Das Warten lohnt sich!

Lottofee

Äh ... naja ... vielleicht findet Ihr mich etwas euphorisch ... aber was solls   ?!

Es ist toll!!!


----------



## Coolwater (26. April 2005)

hey lottofee, 

habe auch ein xc5 in xl bestellt. ich finde es schön, dass du dich freust, und dass du es (auch in xl) gutaussehend findest. ich habe immer angst (gehabt), dass xl-rahmen sch... aussehen, aber ich komm mit 1.92m und sl 98cm nicht um den xl-rahmen rum. meins sollte auch in den nächsten tagen kommen. montagetermin war der 28.04, am 22.04. kam schon die rechnung, dass alles schon montiert sei und zu versand bereit steht. am sonntag hab ich geld überwiesen, dh. wenn alles gut läuft, dann ist es diese woche schon da. bin schon mega- aufgeregt!!!

greez, coolwater


----------



## rumblefish (26. April 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish
> 
> Habe gerade mein ES7 in M storniert und bin auf ein ES8 umgestiegen (Ich denke, ich werde mich irgendwann doch mal festlegen   , will ja mittlerweile eigentlich n ES9, aber die Chancen eins zu bekommen werden immer geringer   ) -- Silber ist zwar nicht die Hammerlackierung, aber die Ausstattung gefällt mir irgendwie besser
> Und DU bekommst Deins nun endlich     --- find ich gut ---
> ...



@TristanM

NEIN, wie konntest Du das nur tun     . 

Nachdem ich den Canyon Katalog ja mittlerweile über 4 Monate auf dem Klo liegen habe   kannst Du Dir sicher vorstellen wie oft ich die Bikes verglichen habe. Das ES7 war meine erste sofortige "Bauchentscheidung" und dann soll man normalerweise dabei bleiben. Erstmal war die geniale schwarze Farbe ein Ausschlag. Dann komplette XT Ausstattung was meine Ansprüche völlig deckte. Über die Magura Louise FR Bremsen brauchen wir eh nicht zu diskutieren   . Meine Preisvorstellung war bei 2000 Euros weil ja auch noch einiges an Zubehör (Pedalen, Tacho, Schutzbleche, etc......) dazukommt, was auch gleich mal 200-300 Euros kostet. 

Fox gegen Manitou - JA,   völlige Glaubensfrage, ich steh zu Manitou und freu mich auf das IT System. 

Das ES9 ist sicher noch schöner und beser ausgestattet, nur muss ich mich hier fragen ob ich all diese Edelkomponenten wirklich für meine Touren im Taunus (Mittelgebirge) überhaupt brauche. Und da stehen 600 Euros Differenz im Raum. Der Vergleich vom ES7 zu dem ES8 war für mich überhaupt keine Frage. Erstmal geht Silber gegen Schwarz für mich mal garnicht   . Dann findest Du eigentlich nahezu völlig identische Komponenten. Unterschiede gibt es (Fox vs Manitou mal rausgenommen) einzig und alleine bei den Felgen, den Naben sowie  Reifen (was zu vernachlässigen wäre). Und jetzt für die Felgen und Naben 400 Euro mehr auszugeben kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage. 

Also wenn es bei Dir am nötigen Kleingeld nicht harpert dann würde ich auch noch die 200 Euros für das 9er investieren. Das ist dann der Hammer (aber brauchst Du so ein Bike eigentlich überhaupt für Deine persönlichen Bedürnisse   .

Macht übrigens mittlerweile richtig Spass hier das Forum   

Also immer oben bleiben und knitterfreie Fahrt     

Nils


----------



## FrankyB (27. April 2005)

@ TristanM 
@ Rumblefish

Um zu dem Thema auch noch was loszuwerden...habe mir vor 2 Wochen das XC6 bestellt und bin jetzt auch am hin- und herüberlegen, ob's nicht doch besser ein ES werden sollte. Hab mir schon ne Exceltabelle gebastelt, wo ich alle Komponenten schön miteinander vergleichen konnte. Ich denke, rein die Komponenten rechtfertigen den Mehrpreis von ES7 > ES8 nicht, auch die Farbe vom ES7 gefällt mir besser. Dennoch würde ich, sollte ich tatsächlich auf ein ES wechseln, das ES8 vorziehen. Grund wäre für mich Fox und die Funktionalität der Dämpfer. Ich komme vom HT und denke mir, dass die Fox-Elemente einen sanfteren Übergang zum Fully erlauben, da sie im Vergleich zu den Manitous mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten. Und da ich so ein Bike schon einige Jahre (meins ist jetzt 6) fahren werde, meine ich für mich, dass die zusätzlichen Euros sich dadurch etwas relativieren. 

Was mich anfangs etwas gewundert hat, das ES8 ist schwerer als das 7er. Scheint wohl an den Reifen zu liegen.

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## TristanM (27. April 2005)

@FrankyB
@Rumblefish

Also Silber ist ja wirklich nicht unbedingt ne Traumfarbe, aber ich denke Schwarz, Grau oder Anthrazit ist dann auch irgndwie fantasielos --- Ich fahre ja gerade ein Knallgelbes KTM und hätte auch gerne wieder einen gelben Rahmen gehabt - insofern ist es eigentlich egal ------

Zu den Komponenten kann ich nur sagen, daß alleine die Fox-Gabel 350.- teurer ist als die Manitou, und beim Dämpfer kommen auch nochmal 150.- Unterschied dazu..... Da ich jetzt seit 10 Jahren mein KTM fahre, und ich vor habe auch das Canyon einige Zeit zu fahren, dachte ich, es ist am sinnvollsten in einen guten Rahmen und Gabel bzw Dämpfer zu investieren, denn das sind irgndwie so Teile, die man im Laufe der Zeit wohl am wenigsten austauscht - zumindest auf diesem Preisniveau --- dazu kommt meine Probefahrt auf ES9 am letzten Samstag, und ich fand die Gabel und den Dämpfer absolut traumhaft --- war von der Minuite auf nem Cube nicht gleich so begeistert --- ausserdem nervt mich das "Gebembel" mit der Fernsteuerung der Manitou am Lenker..... Und man muss zum Rückstellen der Gabel anhalten, bzw das Vorderrad komplett entlasten   
Ein weiteres Highlight sind die DT Naben, und die Mavic Felgen, auch Parts die man nicht sooooo oft wechselt --- zusätzlich ist gleich der Fette Albert drauf, der sowieso draufgekommen wäre -- auch nochmal 40.-    ----- Also, alles in allem finde ich die 400.- schon ganz sinnvoll investiert --- Leider gibt es ja keine ES9 mehr.......   

Aber Rumblefish, wie auch bei Dir, wälze ich schon seit Wochen Katalog, Internet und Bike / MountainBike --- mußte letzten Samstag mal n neuen Katalog bei Canyon mitnehmen, mein alter war sooooo abgegriffen, und meine Freundin läuft bei dem Wort FAHRRAD mittlerweile schon blau an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TristanM (27. April 2005)

@FrankyB

ne Excel-Tabelle????
Canyon bietet doch auf seiner Seite so Vergleichstabellen, die habe ich mir für ES7, ES8 und ES9 so aufbereitet, daß alles auf 1 Seite geht, und auch wirklich alle Komponenten Zeile für Zeile nebeneinander stehen --- diesen Ausdruck trage ich jetzt auch schon seit geraumer Zeit immer in meinr Mappe ins Büro  und zurück.....


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2005)

> und meine Freundin läuft bei dem Wort FAHRRAD mittlerweile schon blau an....



kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## markuztirol (27. April 2005)

ihr habt eure freundinnen noch ?!?!  *ggggggggggg*

so sehr toll ich warte immer noch auf mein es7 und hab nicht mal mehr eine antwort auf die mail anfrage bekommen.. tzssssss


----------



## Strider (27. April 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Komponenten kann ich nur sagen, daß alleine die Fox-Gabel 350.- teurer ist als die Manitou, und beim Dämpfer kommen auch nochmal 150.-


Man sollte Komponenten nicht anhand ihrer preise vergleichen. Fox hat extrem hohe Endverbraucherpreise. Die Preise für Bikeproduzenten sind deutlich geringer. Damit versauen sie sich zwar den Nachrüstmarkt, bekommen aber ein gutes Image und werden desshalb viel von Erstausrüstern verbaut.


----------



## Louis (27. April 2005)

Grüße aus Österreich.

Auch mein XC4 ist schon da. Montagetermin war der 19.04.05 und vorgestern (25.04.05) ist es per Post eingetrudelt!

Muß sagen, dass es sich um ein sehr hübsches Teil handelt. Warte noch auf schönes Wetter und ab gehts auf die Strecke. 

Eine vielleicht blöde Frage am Rande. Wozu dient am Swinger-Kolben dieser lose Gummiring?


Mfg
Louis


----------



## ChrHurek (27. April 2005)

Louis schrieb:
			
		

> . Wozu dient am Swinger-Kolben dieser lose Gummiring?


Auf jeden Fall ist der nützlich um den Negativfederweg einzustellen, aber sonst???


----------



## Louis (27. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ist der nützlich um den Negativfederweg einzustellen, aber sonst???



Ja, danke. 
Hab das gerade in einem anderen Thread nachgelesen.

Grüße Louis


----------



## Sisu (27. April 2005)

@TristanM
@aemkei77

.....ich war bis letzen Sommer selbst so eine "Freundin"! Bis mein Freund mich am Gardasee zu einer Tremalzoabfahrt überredet hat.(narürlich rauf mit dem Shuttle!)  
Nachdem ich es leid war immer alleine in Riva rumzuhängen,habe ich mich darauf eingelassen....und es nicht bereut!  
Habe sozusagend Blut geleckt...und bin jetzt auch schon einige Male mit seinem Scottfully(Größe L= mir viel zu groß)mitgefahren.
Ab Ende Mai habe ich dann hoffentlich auch mein eigenes Bike(ES7 in S)!
Kenne meinen Freund jetzt schon fast 5 Jahre....eigentlich ärgert es mich,daß ich nicht schon viel eher damit angefangen habe.
So hätten wir schon viel mehr Zeit miteinander verbringen können!
Er ist jetzt natürlich froh drüber....aber auch Schuld dran,daß ich das Geld für meinen geplanten Karibikurlaub jetzt ins Bike investiere....aber was tut man nicht alles aus  

Also....macht doch mal einen romantischen Urlaub am Gardasee....vielleicht klappt´s ja auch bei euren Freundinnen??


----------



## TristanM (27. April 2005)

> Man sollte Komponenten nicht anhand ihrer preise vergleichen. Fox hat extrem hohe Endverbraucherpreise. Die Preise für Bikeproduzenten sind deutlich geringer. Damit versauen sie sich zwar den Nachrüstmarkt, bekommen aber ein gutes Image und werden desshalb viel von Erstausrüstern verbaut.



Ist schon klar ..... aber wie ich schon sagte, gibt es auch noch andere Gründe -- ausserdem müßte ich, wenn ich Fox fahren wollte, eben doch das Geld investieren...... -- egal ob der Preis jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (27. April 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @TristanM
> @aemkei77
> 
> .....ich war bis letzen Sommer selbst so eine "Freundin"! Bis mein Freund mich am Gardasee zu einer Tremalzoabfahrt überredet hat.(narürlich rauf mit dem Shuttle!)
> ...



Klasse Story! Klasse Freundin!    ...aber leider schon vergeben...


----------



## ow1 (27. April 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Also....macht doch mal einen romantischen Urlaub am Gardasee....vielleicht klappt´s ja auch bei euren Freundinnen??



Hab keine Freundin...Nur ne Frau...


----------



## ustor (27. April 2005)

ne Frau gleich? - wie lebt es sich denn so in Gefangenschaft?   

sorry das musste jetzt sein


----------



## rumblefish (27. April 2005)

Moin Mädelz   ,

ich habe grade bei der freundlichen Hotline nachgefragt ob das mit meinem ES7 klappt. Antwort: Ihr Rad wird grade in der Werkstatt gebaut und kann morgen abgeholt werden   

Ich glaub das ja noch gar nicht vor Freude  

Wenn ich das hier so richtig sehe dürfte ich wohl einer der allerersten sein die Ihr ES7 am 28.04.2005 durch die Berge bewegen dürfen   

Bilder gibt es dann auch schnellstmöglich. 

Was mich ganz schön ärgert ist das ich mich durch den ganzen Rummel hier völlig wirr hab machen lassen. Natürlich hat Canyon mit Ihrem Brief das das Rad erst in KW 20 gebaut werden soll noch Salz in die Wunde gestreut. Und am Ende ?. Montagetermin war für den 20.04. geplant und jetzt am 27.04. tatsächlich erledigt. Also alles im 100% grünen Bereich


----------



## markuztirol (27. April 2005)

hehe freu mich schon auf die bilder von dir!!

siehst ich bekomm ja nicht mal mehr antworten auf mein nachfragen... und mien termin wandert anscheinden woche um wochen. mit ende im nirgendwo?

bin neugierig ob und wann ich infos bekomme?????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ustor (27. April 2005)

hey markuz wenn unsere bikes halbwegs gleichzeitg fertig werden könnt ma gemeinsam mitn auto runtergurken und uns die spritkosten teilen )

wär aber fast ne halbe weltreise aber die bikes hätten wir sicher um die 8-10 tage früher 

Ustor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagnein (27. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

So, nun hab ichs auch getan. Einmal geklingelt und schon war ein freundlicher Hotlinemitarbeiter am Telefon, ich völlig überrascht, brabbel irgendwas mit AuftragsNr. und Brief 19.KW usw. Einfache Antwort: Ihr ES 6 (M)   wird Ende KW 18 bzw. Anfang 19 fertig!   

INFO: Vorauss. Montagetermin 19.04.05, AuftragsNr. 96962

Noch eine Woche bis die ersten ES 6 rausgelassen werden.

Ich freu mich wahnsinnig!


----------



## lasso1 (27. April 2005)

Hat auch jemand ein XC6 bestellt?
Mein Termin ist am 27.05.2005


----------



## ChrHurek (27. April 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat auch jemand ein XC6 bestellt?
> Mein Termin ist am 27.05.2005


Nicht nur bestellt, sondern schon zu Hause stehen


----------



## Wolfskin (27. April 2005)

@sagnein


Sehr gute Nachrichten sind das


----------



## cyrox (27. April 2005)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ab wann die ersten BM's montiert werden?
Ich habe einen Montage Termin 14.06.05
Das geht doch sicher früher oder ? Wer kann mich toppen? 

Oh man das ist noch so lange hin ...

Greetz


----------



## lasso1 (27. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur bestellt, sondern schon zu Hause stehen


Na wie ist das Rad?
konntest Du schon ausgiebig testen?
Gab es Verspätung im Montagetermin?


----------



## ChrHurek (27. April 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie ist das Rad?
> konntest Du schon ausgiebig testen?
> Gab es Verspätung im Montagetermin?


Also der mir mitgeteilte Montagetermin war der 15.4 und abgeholt hab ich es am 22.4 also ein Woche später, ich denke das ist im grünen Bereich. 

Ich habe bisher erst eine Tour damit gemacht und festegestellt, dass den Dämpfer anders einstellen muß. Das hab ich gemacht und jetzt bin mal auf meine nächste Tour gespannt. (Hatte noch keine Zeit und das Wetter spielt ja z.ZT auch nicht mit  )

Insgesammt sieht es echt klasse aus und wirkt sehr hochwertig. Also insgesammt hat sich das Warten gelohnt.


----------



## markuztirol (27. April 2005)

@ustor

hehe stimmt.. zu wissen dass das bike fertig ist und noch so lange auf die reise muss , das muss ja nicht sein.. wießt du schon einen ca termin wann du dein bike bekommst?
ich jetzt nicht ehr wirklich.. der von canyon gemailte termin sowei die der auf eigeninitiative erfahrene termin ist verstrichen udn ich hab keoine neuen infos!!!!!!!!!!!!

(wäre echt gut wenn ich di mal bekommen würde @canyon )


----------



## ow1 (27. April 2005)

Sagnein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> So, nun hab ichs auch getan. Einmal geklingelt und schon war ein freundlicher Hotlinemitarbeiter am Telefon, ich völlig überrascht, brabbel irgendwas mit AuftragsNr. und Brief 19.KW usw. Einfache Antwort: Ihr ES 6 (M)   wird Ende KW 18 bzw. Anfang 19 fertig!
> 
> ...


Das sind ja verdammt gute Nachrichten  Wann hast du denn Bestellt?

Gruss ow1 (Der mit ner Frau)


----------



## lasso1 (27. April 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> Also der mir mitgeteilte Montagetermin war der 15.4 und abgeholt hab ich es am 22.4 also ein Woche später, ich denke das ist im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Ich habe bisher erst eine Tour damit gemacht und festegestellt, dass den Dämpfer anders einstellen muß. Das hab ich gemacht und jetzt bin mal auf meine nächste Tour gespannt. (Hatte noch keine Zeit und das Wetter spielt ja z.ZT auch nicht mit  )
> 
> Insgesammt sieht es echt klasse aus und wirkt sehr hochwertig. Also insgesammt hat sich das Warten gelohnt.


höhrt sich recht gut an!
Ich wünsche Dir viel spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (27. April 2005)

Sagnein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> So, nun hab ichs auch getan. Einmal geklingelt und schon war ein freundlicher Hotlinemitarbeiter am Telefon, ich völlig überrascht, brabbel irgendwas mit AuftragsNr. und Brief 19.KW usw. Einfache Antwort: Ihr ES 6 (M)   wird Ende KW 18 bzw. Anfang 19 fertig!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das erst wenn die ersen ende KW19 ihr ES6 haben. Ich persönlich habe mich immer noch nicht entschieden, da Cube auch nicht liefern kann. Aber jetzt sind es ja eigentlich nur noch knapp 2 Wochen wenn alles weiter nach Plan läuft, da könnte ich ja fast auch noch auf mein ES6 warten


----------



## ustor (27. April 2005)

@ markus - nen aktuellen Termin hab ich auchnicht hab gestern gemailt aber auch noch nix zurückbekommen 2-3 tage sind glaub ich normal dann könnte ich mal anrufen hab aber nur ein Telering Handy hier und will ned nochmal 15  zusätzlich investieren also das letzte was ich weiß war 19.05.05 aber die RC Rahmen sind schon seit ca. ner Woche dort aber i glaub der 19 wird schon ziemlich hinkommen - villeicht bekommen wir ja dochnoch ne mail antwort 

gruß Ustor


----------



## bipus (27. April 2005)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> @ markus - nen aktuellen Termin hab ich auchnicht hab gestern gemailt aber auch noch nix zurückbekommen 2-3 tage sind glaub ich normal dann könnte ich mal anrufen hab aber nur ein Telering Handy hier und will ned nochmal 15  zusätzlich investieren also das letzte was ich weiß war 19.05.05 aber die RC Rahmen sind schon seit ca. ner Woche dort aber i glaub der 19 wird schon ziemlich hinkommen - villeicht bekommen wir ja dochnoch ne mail antwort
> 
> gruß Ustor




hallo rc biker,

habe am 22.4. meine rechnung für das rc8 bekommen - habe heute bei canyon angerufen - das bike ist unterwegs - kommt noch die woche. ( bestellt am 10.12.04 )


----------



## rumblefish (27. April 2005)

Moinsen,

glaube ich bin zu blöd hier ein "benutzeralbum" einzurichten. Kann mir jemand sage wie ich morgen die Fotos meines vermeintlichen Traumbikes hier einstellen kann ?.

danke
Nils

AHHHH, doch geschafft - bin heute nicht mehr so ganz bei der Sache


----------



## ustor (27. April 2005)

@ bipus    

Ja Super Gratuliere!  Gute wahl hast da getroffen (hoff ich)
wär dir dankbar wenn du mir ein paar Bilder schiessen könntest!

meins kommt in ca. nem Monat ;(

also viel spass damit

Ustor


----------



## Kette-links (27. April 2005)

Juhu     ,
bin gerade telefonisch informiert worden, das ich mein XC5 abholen kann. Ist erst leider  bei mir ab Freitag möglich     .
Hier meine Bestelldaten : Bestellung vom 13.12.04 (Auftrag 97056), MT für18.04.05, naja knapp 10 Tage drüber (ist aber bei dem Streß, den die Jungs da haben OK).
Lob an Herrn Florian E. von der Canyon Zentrale. Netter Mailkontakt mit absolut zutreffenden Info's Zwecks MT für mein Bike !!!   

Jetzt nur noch     drücken, dass am Freitag alles gut geht.
Danach gibt's ein paar Bilder von meinem modifiziertem XC5.


----------



## dacrazy1 (27. April 2005)

@rumblefish...(dog?)

Was ist den mit dem Hund da in deinem Album???
Muss der etwa als lebendes Hindernis hinhalten??? Bunny-hop üben?
tztztztz......sieht ja nicht gerade begeistert aus von der idee...;-)


gruss dacrazy1


----------



## bergmax (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

will mich auch mal melden. Ich verfolge das Wartezimmer nun schon einige Tage und habe mich selten besser amüsiert.    

Werde mein RC8 irgendwann die nächsten beiden Wochen wohl auch bekommen. Bei der Untehaltungsqualität war die Wartezeit bisher sehr erträglich.

 

gruß bergmax


----------



## buddyolli (27. April 2005)

also hallo erstmal,   


habe am samstag das yellowstone bestellt. 
Zur info bin ein kompletter laie und habe dann hier sämtliches über die lieferzeiten gelesen und hab mir gedacht:,, ka***!" naja, shit happens. Dann hab ich nach gründlichem selbststudium, zwischen meinen klausuren und mtb ect., gemeint das das nerve xc4 vielleicht besser für mich wäre?! 
kann ich überhaupt von meinem kauf zurücktreten, weil es mir zulange dauert und einfach es xc4 bestellen?!
aber wenn das auch so lange dauert......  

wie lange sind den die lieferzeiten im mom.....

ach so nach meiner auffassung wäre es schon echt schwer von canyon abstand zu nehemn nach den ganzen testberichten die ich gelesen hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phove (27. April 2005)

Hallo Ihr mitwartenden,

nachdem ich mich eine Weile lesend unter Euch getummelt habe. wollte ich mich zu dem netten Trüppchen gesellen. Und habe ein XC6 bestellt, Größe M. Und brauche jetzt Geduld, bis 5. Juli.

Hat jemand Ahnung, ob und wieviel schneller ich ans Rädchen komme, wenn ich noch Koblenz fahre???

Schöne Grüße
Phove


----------



## pepper.at (27. April 2005)

du sparst dir genau den postweg.. also nur 1-3 tage.


----------



## TAILor (27. April 2005)

@sagnein: sicherlich die beste nachricht des tages  

ne frage:habt ihr, die ihr bike in kürze erwarten, alle die zahlungsart auf nachnahme geändert? bringts wirklich zeitliche ersparnis?

@sisu: wirklich tolle geschichte!


----------



## xysiu33 (27. April 2005)

Hallo alle Mitwartenden und zukünftigen ES-6-ler:

falls ihr euch noch überlegt, die Parts auf etwas hochwertigere XT-Teile zu tauschen, könnt ihr noch heute hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1977543768 

günstig an die XT-Kurbel kommen. 

Die XT-Kassette zusammen mit XT-Kette findet man unter "Verschleißsets" auch paar Euronen günstiger als einzeln. 

Ist ja nur ein Tipp für diejenigen, die sich noch nicht entscheiden konnten.

Lange wird es aber nicht mehr dauern, Jungs. Die Trails werden so langsam für und die ES-8-Biker vorbereiten   

Gruß an alle.


----------



## TAILor (27. April 2005)

ganz nett gemeint!
aber hört sich schon bisschen wie werbung für bike discount an. egal wenigstens die bikes kommen bald


----------



## rumblefish (27. April 2005)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish...(dog?)
> 
> Was ist den mit dem Hund da in deinem Album???
> Muss der etwa als lebendes Hindernis hinhalten??? Bunny-hop üben?
> ...



Quark das ist doch mein "Personal Trainer" namens Freddy   
Der lacht mich regelmässig beim uphill sowas von aus    kann ich Euch sagen. Auf Singletrails ist er auch immer recht gut dabei und der downhill Topspeed liegt derzeit bei schlappen 46 km/h von Ihm   .  Danach sieht er aber so aus wie auf dem Foto.

Aber morgen Abend kann er sich mal sowas von warm anziehen, hehe   

Gruss
rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bipus (27. April 2005)

hi community,

bin sehr aufgeregt - mein rc8 ist unterwegs - brauche eure hilfe - wie geht das mit dhl ab - habt ihr ne tracking nummer von canyon bekommen ?? oder stand der postmann einfach vor eurer tür - hab das problem das ich lange arbeiten muss - bin selten vor 17 uhr zu hause - das ist der dhl mann schon durch und hat das bike wieder mitgenommen -- wie war das bei euch ??


----------



## GlanDas (27. April 2005)

...Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Grand Canyon Comp Besitzer!

Wie weit lässt sich die Sattelstütze max herrausziehen?
Sprich wie lang ist die Strecke zwischen Kurbelmitte und höchster Punkt des Sattels?

wär nett wann das jemand messen könnte. Hab Angst das ich zu lange Hacksen hab   

MFG Fly


----------



## PWau (27. April 2005)

bipus schrieb:
			
		

> hi community,
> 
> bin sehr aufgeregt - mein rc8 ist unterwegs - brauche eure hilfe - wie geht das mit dhl ab - habt ihr ne tracking nummer von canyon bekommen ?? oder stand der postmann einfach vor eurer tür - hab das problem das ich lange arbeiten muss - bin selten vor 17 uhr zu hause - das ist der dhl mann schon durch und hat das bike wieder mitgenommen -- wie war das bei euch ??


Traking Nummer hab ich keine bekommen, bin aber auch nie vor 17 Uhr zu Hause (Bike ist allerdings am Samstag gekommen und ich war nicht da   ). Wenn Du nicht daheim bist wenn der Postmann 2x klingelt  , nimmt er das Bike wieder mit und Du kannst es am nächsten Werktag bei der nächsten Postfiliale abholen. Damit Du weißt wann und wo hinterläßt er einen orangen Benachrichtigungszettel! Einen Vorteil hat es, wenn man es per Nachname bestellt hat und bei der Post abholt, man muss das Bike nicht bar bezahlen sondern z.B. mit EC. Ois kloa?


----------



## wagmacX (27. April 2005)

@bipus: Die Nummer musst du dir von Canyon geben lassen, dann kannst Du im Internet sehen wo Dein Baby gerade ist bzw. kannst anrufen und fragen wo es gerade steckt. Internet hängt aber ein bischen hinterher. Bei mir stand noch, auf dem Weg zur Postauslieferungsstelle, dabei hatte der Postmann schon zweimal geklingelt  

Zur Zeit kann ich nur sagen, bei mir ist er gleich morgens um 9.30 Uhr gekommen. Wollte wohl das Packet los werden, oder die Euronen einstreichen


----------



## asksam (27. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind ja verdammt gute Nachrichten  Wann hast du denn Bestellt?
> 
> Gruss ow1 (Der mit ner Frau)


Muss mich jetzt outen (mache dies zum ersten mal). Ich habe auch ne Frau  

gruss asksam (dessen Rad heute montiert wurde)


----------



## ow1 (27. April 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich jetzt outen (mache dies zum ersten mal). Ich habe auch ne Frau
> 
> gruss asksam (dessen Rad heute montiert wurde)


Und ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich der einzige bin, der noch in so ner altmodischen Beziehungskiste lebt...  

gruss ow1 (der dazu steht, mal geheiratet zu haben und es fast nicht mehr aushält, bis er sein ES6 am Hintern spüren kann)


----------



## sboert (27. April 2005)

Hallo,
verlasse das Wartezimmer, bin jetzt drann.
Ich habe mein XC6 Ende Novenber bestellt, Montagetermin 15.04.2005, auf Anfrage wurde mir gesagt, ca. 1/2 Woche später, am Montag, 25.04.2005 war's dann im Briefkasten. Ein geiles Gerät, übertrifft alle Erwartungen.
Grüße
sboert


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2005)

Ich hab heute Geburtstag, aber mein Canyon-Radl is immer noch nicht daaaaa, uähhhh......


----------



## rumblefish (27. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute Geburtstag, aber mein Canyon-Radl is immer noch nicht daaaaa, uähhhh......


  ich trink heute Abend bei meiner ersten ES7 Tour ein   auf Dich   

grüsse
rumble


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> bei meiner ersten ES7 Tour



Gemeinheit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (27. April 2005)

Hi KinG Fly,
hab mit Deiner Frage mal einen Thread  mit genantem Problem eröffnetLänge Thomson Sattelstütze .
Übrigens für die max. Länge von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante einfach
Schrittlänge * Faktor 0,885 nehmen. Wenn Du von diesem Ergebnis Sitzrohrlänge und Sattelhöhe (ca.4 cm) abziehst, hast Du Deine Sattelstützenlänge.


----------



## rumblefish (28. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinheit....



cool bleiben, auch Deine Stunde wird eines Tages kommen   .

Meine kam nach 4 Monaten + 12 Tagen gerechneter Erdzeit ab telemetrischer Üblermittlung meiner ES7 Ambitionen  

Die letzten Tage habe ich sowieso mit Konditionstraining sowie Kantentuning und wachsen meines 03er Burton Republiks verbracht   . Wie kann ein Mensch nur so verzweifelt sein. 

Aber morgen um dreizehnhundert MEZ öffnen sich die Tore in Canyoncity, und ich werde die geheiligten Hallen betreten  . Und wenn irgendein Spacken mein Bike bei DHL aufgegeben hat dann    :kotz:    

Irgendwelche Wünsche bezüglich Deailaufnamen werden gerne bis morgen 11.50h berücksichtigt. Danach geht es auf die 111,5 km kurze Ausfahrt   

let's rock
rumble


----------



## Sagnein (28. April 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab für mein ES 6 (M) am 13.12.04 (4-5 ? Tage vorher Bestellt) die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
Verdammt lang her, aber das Wartezimmer hat mir die Zeit doch sehr abwechslungsreich gestaltet.   Dafür Danke. Werde weiterhin täglich mehrmals reinschauen, obwohl ich nur noch wenige Tage zu warten habe.
@Knuffi, ich bin ja nicht gerade ein Optimist, aber die Tage bekomme ich jetzt locker rum. Wer einen solchen Weg beschritten hat, vergisst nicht die Zeit(den Zeitvertreib) und seine Mitstreiter.   Irgendwie sehe ich jetzt alles etwas lockerer.  

Ändern konnte ich es sowieso nicht. Heute will ich es nicht mehr ändern.

Bis die Tage aufm Trail


----------



## Knuffi (28. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute Geburtstag, aber mein Canyon-Radl is immer noch nicht daaaaa, uähhhh......



 nachträglich von mir an einen ES6 - wartenden der ersten Stunde !!!

Habe die Tage auch Geburtstag und hatte mir nichts mehr gewünscht als auf meinem neuen Bike einen schönen ausritt zu machen, aber nein, es sollte halt nicht sein. Blöd gelaufen...


----------



## Knuffi (28. April 2005)

@Sagnein

Da gebe ich dir jetzt natürlich recht, die paar Tage gehen schnell rum...

Habe es noch immer nicht abbestellt    Ich befürchte ich bringe es auch nicht über' Herz. Ich warte jetzt wie die meisten hier fast ein halbes Jahr drauf, das Bike muss ja was besonderes sein


----------



## nismo2002 (28. April 2005)

@ Flo im Schnee:
Nachträglich noch Alles Gute zum "Burtseltag"!!
Ich hatte vorgestern   und auch bei mir hat es nicht geklappt, obwohl der ursprüngliche Montagetermin schon 1 Monat zurückliegt.
Aber diese Woche soll das Rad'l endlich das Licht der Welt erblicken; dann noch der eeeeewig lange Versand, weil bei 1000km lohnt sich eine Anfahrt wirklich nicht...


----------



## Augus1328 (28. April 2005)

@Flo: Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Burzeltag...

Mein BM-SL ist seit gestern in der Montage. Sollte leider zeitlich nicht mehr reichen bis Lago. Wenigstens hab ich dann aber einen Grund noch öfters dieses Jahr dort hin zu fahren   
Ich meld mich ab morgen dann erstmal für ne Woche ab u. wenn ich wieder im Lande bin hoff ich das der Abholschein von der Post zu Hause liegt.

Servus
Oli


----------



## Melocross (28. April 2005)

Von mir auch mal Alles Gute (nachträglich) an die beiden Geburtstagskinder 

Weis jemand denn jetzt schon was bestimmtes wg. den ES6 Größe S?? Bleibt der Termin jetzt KW19 oder wirds Ende KW20??
Ich will nämlich nicht mehr bei der Hotline anrufen.....


----------



## markuztirol (28. April 2005)

zeuerst mal alles gute zum burtzeltag hehe


und hab i irgendwas nicht mitbekommen.. gibt es jetzt schon ienen der ein es7 zuhause hat .. bzw unterseinem hintern und im natürlichem lebensraum des weithin bekannten mountainbike, welches mit seinem angeborenem fluchtmechanismus, den es schon von klein auf hat .. immer wieder einen berg erklimmt um sich dann mit seinen artgenossen an zeune, bäume und der gleichen zu schmiegen während die erschöpften gepäckstücke flüssigkeitsaufnahme betreiben.

wissenschaftler konnten auch schon mehrfach beobachten wie sich einzelne (offensichtlich die mutigeren und stärkeren exemplare) sich mit wahnwitziger geschwindigkeit wieder den berg hinunterbewegen... ob es sich dabei um ein balz ritual handelt oder revierkämpfe oder eine demonstration von können und stärke, darüber können die wissenschaftler nur mutmaßn.

sollten sie einem jener exemplare begegnen so verhalten sie sich am besten ruhig und beobachten sie das graziöse naturschauspiel aus einiger entfernung.. vermeiden sie auch hektische bewegungen, um das bike nicht nervös zu machen *ggggggggggggggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (28. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> zeuerst mal alles gute zum burtzeltag hehe
> 
> 
> und hab i irgendwas nicht mitbekommen.. gibt es jetzt schon ienen der ein es7 zuhause hat .. bzw unterseinem hintern und im natürlichem lebensraum des weithin bekannten mountainbike, welches mit seinem angeborenem fluchtmechanismus, den es schon von klein auf hat .. immer wieder einen berg erklimmt um sich dann mit seinen artgenossen an zeune, bäume und der gleichen zu schmiegen während die erschöpften gepäckstücke flüssigkeitsaufnahme betreiben.
> ...



               



Auch von mir alles Gute für die Geburtstagskinder unter uns  

gruss ow1


----------



## markuztirol (28. April 2005)

hehe hab endkcih auch infos für mien bike bekommen

........................wir Ihr Rad Ende kommender/Anfang übernächster Woche montieren...............................

dieser satz is doch hammer oder *gggggggggg*

soll ich jetzz        oder      


*gggggggg*


----------



## allee73 (28. April 2005)

Ich denke, mit folgendem offenen Brief spreche ich für viele Kunden von Canyon. Gerne freue ich mich über Euer Feedback und Eure Erfahrungen.

Grüsse 

Markus Kocher


----------



## rumblefish (28. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> zeuerst mal alles gute zum burtzeltag hehe
> 
> 
> und hab i irgendwas nicht mitbekommen.. gibt es jetzt schon ienen der ein es7 zuhause hat .. bzw unterseinem hintern und im natürlichem lebensraum des weithin bekannten mountainbike, welches mit seinem angeborenem fluchtmechanismus, den es schon von klein auf hat .. immer wieder einen berg erklimmt um sich dann mit seinen artgenossen an zeune, bäume und der gleichen zu schmiegen während die erschöpften gepäckstücke flüssigkeitsaufnahme betreiben.
> ...




   

Jawoll, ich werde in etwas mehr als 2 Stunden   mein ES7 (Grösse L) in Canyoncity persönlich in Empfang nehmen. Fragt mich nicht wie ich mich auf die erste Ausfahrt hier im Taunus freue. Und das allerbeste : HIER SCHEINT DIE SONNE     

grüssle
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (28. April 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, mit folgendem offenen Brief spreche ich für viele Kunden von Canyon. Gerne freue ich mich über Euer Feedback und Eure Erfahrungen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Markus Kocher



Naja, ich kann und darf mich nicht beschweren. Wenn ich mal davon absehe das mein grösster Frust nur dadurch zustande gekommen ist, weil ich mich hier im Wartezimmer hab verrückt machen lassen   .

Ich habe mein Bike am 15.12. telefonisch bei der sehr freundlichen Gesine K. bestellt und sie hat mir sofort mitgeteilt das es Ende April werden wird. 2 Tage später die Auftragsbestätigung mit dem 20.04. als VORAUSSICHTLICHEN TERMIN !!!!!. Also habe ich gewusst das es dauern wird. 

Dann kam der ominöse Brief das es Lieferschwirigkeiten gab und der Montagetermin auf KW20 verschoben ist   . OK, Ende Mai ist bei mir auch der Spass vorbei gewesen  . Ich habe auch keine Entwarnungsmail seitens Canyon erhalten und bin dann einfach mal ruhig geblieben. In KW 15 habe ich wegen einer anderen Sache bei Canyon angerufen und hab nebenbei auch mal nach dem Stand der Dinge gefragt. Komentar: Soweit ich das hier erkennen kann soll es beim (ursprünglichen) Montagetermin bleiben   ähh, den Brief hab ich besser gar nicht erwähnt bevor der Hotlinemitarbeiter noch auf dumme Gedanken kommt.

Dann habe ich am 21.04. (also 1 Tag nach dem ursprünglichen MT) eine Mail an Canyon geschickt und mich nach dem Status zu erkundigen. Antwort kam am 23.4. und das mein Bike in der ersten Hälfte KW 17 Montiert wird  .
Daraufhin habe ich am 25.4. wieder per Mail geantwortet, dass ich gerne noch andere Schläuche montiert haben möchte. Antwort kam am 26. das es nicht mehr Möglich sei da mein Auftrag bereits in der Werkstatt ist   . Gestern habe ich dann persönlich angerufen und siehe da, mein Bike wird grade jetzt montiert und ich kann es heute abholen 

Fazit: 7 Tage Verspätung sind völlig ok, ich habe 2 E-Mails geschickt die beide innerhalb von 48 Stunden kompetent beantwortet wurden. Die freundlichkeit der Hotline Mitarbeiter/innen ist hervorragend (wie es in den Wald ruft....   ).
Bis auf den komischen Brief kann ich wirklich NICHTS negatives über Canyon sagen. 

Schaut doch mal bei anderen Hersteller ob das da soviel besser ist. Hab gestern zb. mal ins Cube Forum geschaut  

bis denne 
Rumble


----------



## Sisu (28. April 2005)

...also erstmal allen Geburtstagskindern hier nachträglich   

...und zu dem Brief von allee73 kann ich nur sagen  
Habe mich bisher sehr zurückgehalten,aber ich kann diesem 
Brief nicht zustimmen!
habe erst zweimal bei der Hotline angerufen,-und zu mir waren alle immer sehr freundlich!
Ansonsten nur per email komuniziert(auch wg.der dickeren Schläuche u.einem Ersatzschaltauge),und spätestens innerhalb 28 Stunden immer eine aussagekräftige,kompetente Aussage erhalten  
muss sagen ich habe diesem Forum schon länger passiv beigewohnt,mich aber nie von den Hysterien anstecken lassen!
Diejenigen,die hier jeden Tag die Hotline genervt haben,konnte ich sowieso noch nie verstehen!Da macht man sich doch selbst nur verrückt   
Also..tief durchatmen....diejenigen,die ihre Bikes schon bekommen haben bestätigen ja daß sich die Warterei durchaus lohnt!  
Kann auch bis heute nicht verstehen,wie hier jemand ein ES7 abbestellen und sich ein Cube AMS Pro kaufen konnte  
Ist sich ein gutes Bike..allerdings etwas anderer Einsatzbereich,oder?
Ich geb persönlich nicht soviel auf die Testergebnisse....ist doch oft eine recht subjektive Angelegenheit(wahrscheinlich wär ich auch erst einmal stinkig,wenn beide Reifen innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen Platten haben)?
Die Frage ist aber....nicht jeder fährt gleich...und die scheinen die Bikes ja ganz schön rangenommen zu haben!!!
So....das war jetzmal mein Senf zu dem ganzen hier!
sonnige Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (28. April 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute Geburtstag, aber mein Canyon-Radl is immer noch nicht daaaaa, uähhhh......


Sehe es postiv, du hast dieses Jahr deswegen 2x Geburtstag   

 an dich und die restlichen Geburtstagskinder hier.



			
				Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zu dem Brief von allee73 kann ich nur sagen
> Habe mich bisher sehr zurückgehalten,aber ich kann diesem
> Brief nicht zustimmen!
> habe erst zweimal bei der Hotline angerufen,-und zu mir waren alle immer sehr freundlich!


101% agree


----------



## MB_Bazillus (28. April 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch bis heute nicht verstehen,wie hier jemand ein ES7 abbestellen und sich ein Cube AMS Pro kaufen konnte
> Ist sich ein gutes Bike..allerdings etwas anderer Einsatzbereich,oder?
> Sisu


Also: Mein ES9 soll Ende Mai produziert werden. Anfang April hat mir die Hotline was von ca. 4 Wochen Verzug für alle ES Bikes erzählt. Das wäre dann Ende Juni. Soo lange wollte ich dann doch nicht warten. Im Bikeshop wurde ich dann richtig ausführlich beraten, Einsatzbereiche abgeklärt etc. und siehe da, für mich wäre ein Tourenbike besser geeignet als ein Enduro. Da man mir versprochen hat, dass das AMS Pro innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar sei, habe ich es - unverbindlich - reservieren lassen. Nun: bis heute ist es noch nicht eingetroffen. Das Canyon ist auch nicht abbestellt und soll nun doch Ende Mai fertig werden.
Fazit: Werde das AMS Pro nochmal testen, wenn mein`s dann eintrudelt. Wenn`s mir gefällt, wird`s gekauft und das ES9 abbestellt. Wenn nicht, wird`s doch das ES9...

@allee73: Ich finde den Brief sehr gut. Kann ihn voll unterstützen und würde mich als Firmenchef über derartige Kritik freuen (bin selbst auch selbständiger Unternehmer)

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## PWau (28. April 2005)

@Bazillus
Von Knuffi hab ich gehört das er das gleiche vor hatte (oder immer noch hat), von ES6 auf Cube AMS pro zu wechseln und das Bike ebenfalls nicht geliefert wird. Scheinbar hat Cube ähnliche Lieferschwierigkeiten wie Canyon. Ich würde mich darauf nicht verlassen das das Cube früher kommt! Wenn Dir die Optik nicht egal ist würde ich auf alle Fälle auf das Canyon warten....aber das ist ja bekanntlich reine Geschmackssache...  
Der Vorteil mit dem Händler Vorort ist natürlich nicht zu vernächlässigen, aber des hamma ja vorher gewusst.


----------



## Melocross (28. April 2005)

stimme dem Brief auch zu! 

Ich muss sagen die Hotlinemitarbeiter sind schon immer freundlich, nur leider stimmts halt mit dem Informationsfluss nicht, da können die evtl. ja auch gar nichts dafür.

Bisher weiß ich leider immer noch nicht ob die Größen S beim ES6 jetzt in KW 19 kommen oder nicht, der Hotliner sagt ja und lt. Staabis Aussage nein.

Das einzige was mich freudig stimmt ist, das mein Miss Ghost mit neuer Gabel + neuen LRS derzeit sehr gut läuft  !


----------



## Knuffi (28. April 2005)

@MB_Bazillus
Wir sind ja beim gleichen Händler und mich nervt das genauso wie Dich. Die Beratung war echt top, aber wenn der auch nicht liefern kann, was hilft mir das... Das für Dich ein Tourenbike besser geeignet ist finde ich beim ES von Canyon auf keinen Fall schlimm. Ich würde das ES sowiso als sehr bequemen Tourer einstufen und nicht als klassisches Enduro.

Beim Cube heist es jetzt auch schon seit mehrern Wochen, es kommt bald...   

Lt. Anruf bei der Hotline dürfte mein ES6 in der KW20 geliefert werden und ich denke das ich jetzt solange warten werde. Nachdem ich PWau sein XC gesehen habe bin ich von der Optik so angetan, das ich das Cube dagegen schon fast hässlich finde   

Sollte das Cube aber noch vor dem Canyon beim Händler eintreffen werde ich auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt machen, wenn es passt wie ein "Anzug" dann könnte ich evtl. doch noch schwach werden...

Hast Du als Firmenchef zufällig noch einen Job frei in Deiner Firma


----------



## FrankyB (28. April 2005)

So, die Wartezeit hat dafür gesorgt, das ich gerade eben vom XC6 nun auf das ES8 gewechselt hab und 700 uronen mehr in Canyon's Taschen versenken werde...hoffentlich schlaf ich heut Nacht gut...

Zum Glück ist das ES9 aus in meiner Größe;-)

Kam sofort beim ersten Anruf durch, Beratung war gut, allerdings Schlauchtausch (vom dünneren CC auf stabileren) erst bei Nachfrage.

Leider verschiebt sich dadurch auch der Montagetermin um eine Woche, da das Wechseln als Neubestellung gewertet wird.

Es sind übrigens nur noch wenige ES8 in L da, wer also noch eins möchte......

Viele Grüße und einen verspäteten "HappyBirthday" Gruß

Franky


----------



## wime (28. April 2005)

@allee73
Also ich finde diesen Brief total daneben. Ich nehme an das Roman Arnold diesen Tread sicher auch kennt und unsere Kritik und vielfach auch unser Lob hier liesst. Er wird sicher das richtige in Gang bringen damit sich die Situation bessert.

Ich persöhnlich habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur Gute erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht. Hatte soeben einen Garantiefall mit einem Rock-Shox Dämpfer, das hat problemlos und relativ zügig geklappt.

Wünsche auch allen  gehöre nähmlich auch dazu. Mit meinem XC8 hat es auch nicht geklappt . Die Planung hätte 100% gestimmt aber ich habe in der Hitze des Gefechts "Schweizer-Fränkli" statt Euronen bezahlt.
So bin ich halt immer noch im Wartezimmer. 
Aber es ist jetzt unterwegs und kann jeden Tag eintreffen.
Willy


----------



## TristanM (28. April 2005)

> Fazit: Werde das AMS Pro nochmal testen, wenn mein`s dann eintrudelt. Wenn`s mir gefällt, wird`s gekauft und das ES9 abbestellt. Wenn nicht, wird`s doch das ES9...



@MB_Bazillus
Halloooo... 
Also, bevor Du das Canyon abbestellst, schreibe mir doch bitte eine Nachricht  --- biddöööööö ---- Ich würde es gerne übernehmen, wenn es in M ist, da ich es mit nem neuen Bike nicht eilig habe........

Grüßeee
cArsTeN


----------



## BKH-Rider (28. April 2005)

.........finde den Brief auch nicht schlecht. Er greift Canyon nicht an und bringt die Sache nur auf den Punkt.
Vielmehr bezweifle ich das es das Porto wert ist  , nächstes Jahr werden wir das gleiche wieder lesen, achja und übernächstes Jahr auch wieder.................       

und von wegen die hier schreiben "alles halb so wild" "passt schon" "nicht aufregen" usw.... ihr findet es also wirklich normal auf ein Bike 5 Monate zu warten?? und das die freundlichen Angestellten der Hotline euch immer etwas anderes erzählen?? 

ihr seit die besten Kunden die sich ein Unternehmen wünschen kann   

is ja auch schon alles wurst!!


----------



## aemkei77 (28. April 2005)

finde den Brief auch nicht schlecht   (aber leider glaub ich auch dass es nichts bringt)  

Eine persönliche, sachliche und gerechtfertigte Kritik ist sicher viel mehr Wert als alles was hier im Forum geschrieben wird, auch wenn Hr. Arnold vielleicht mitliest oder sich von Staabi (wahrscheinlicher) berichten lässt, wie die Stimmung hier so ist.
Und name und unterschrift ist auch besser als ein nickname (auch wenn ich denke, dass es den Mitarbeitern (zumindest den CSI    fans unter ihnen) intzwischen gelungen ist, nicht nur den BudSpencer   sonder alle aktiven Wartezimmler den entsprechenden bestellungen zuzuordnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (28. April 2005)

Im Grunde muss doch jeder zustimmen, dass zumindest Teiles des Briefes von allee73 definitiv richtig sind.
Hab auch noch keinen unfreundlichen Mitarbeiter erwicht, aber dass man im Callcenter manchmal ungenaue oder widersprüchliche Angaben bekommt ist Fakt. Desweiteren wird man von Canyon nicht über Terminänderungen informiert (abgesehen von dem Brief wegen KW19).
Darüber diskutieren kann man, wie wichtig diese Punkte sind und was für ein Bild man dadurch vom Support insgesamt hat. Und hier ist der Punkt, wo sich jeder selber entscheiden kann ob er hinter dem Brief steht oder nicht.
Ich möchte hier jetzt keine Stellung beziehen, zusammenfassend würde ich jedoch sagen, dass Canyon einen guten Support bietet, von perfekt kann man aber nicht sprechen. Daher sind alle Meinungen - bis auf einzelne stark übertriebene - vertretbar.


----------



## allee73 (28. April 2005)

*Nachtrag:* Klar gibt es immer zwei Seiten einer Geschichte. Und mit Sicherheit sind 97% der Kunden zufrieden mit CANYON. Nicht umsonst kommt der Erfolg.

Mit diesem "offenen Brief" möchte ich ganz einfach meine persönliche Erfahrungen an CANYON weitergeben. Ich möchte weder CANYON noch den Mitarbeitern "an´s Bein pinkeln" - mit Sicherheit machen die einen klasse Job.

Kritik kann jedoch hilfreich sein, um die eigenen Prozesse zu überdenken und damit die Kundenzufriedenheit zu erhöhen. 

Nochmals: Es geht mir hier nicht um die Lieferzeit, sondern darum, dass ich seit Januar aktiv durch CANYON nicht über Lieferveränderungen informiert wurde. 

ko








			
				allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, mit folgendem offenen Brief spreche ich für viele Kunden von Canyon. Gerne freue ich mich über Euer Feedback und Eure Erfahrungen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Markus Kocher


----------



## ow1 (28. April 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, mit folgendem offenen Brief spreche ich für viele Kunden von Canyon. Gerne freue ich mich über Euer Feedback und Eure Erfahrungen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Markus Kocher


Wenn das aus deiner Sicht für dich so stimmt in dem Brief, dann ist das ganz alleine deine Entscheidung, ob du diesen Brief dem Herrn Arnold überbringst. Die wirklich negativen Stimmen sind hier aber so ziemlich abgeflacht. Das Forum ist an sich schon eine tolle Sache. Leider hat sich hier eine Gewisse Zeit lang eine destruktive Kritik breit gemacht, die so nur für einen kleinen Teil der Kunden entsprach. Sicher wird es immer ein paar unzufriedene Kunden geben. Aber ich denke Canyon wird sich schon darüber Gedanken machen, wie und in welchen Bereichen sie sich noch verbessern müssen. Ansonsten kann auch ich über den Canyon Service nur gutes berichten  

gruss ow1


----------



## FrankyB (28. April 2005)

ich denke auch, die Informationspolitik könnte verbessert werden. 
Den Service empfinde ich bis jetzt im ganzen gesehen, für einen Versender, gut. Es gibt, wenn man auch andere Branchen mit einbezieht, deutlich schlechteres.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, Canyon hat zwar keine Verkaufsschiene wie andere Bikehersteller- oder Läden, aber dafür einen höheren Personalbedarf bei Kundenbetreuung und Service wie Reparatur und Werkstatt und damit auch höhere Kosten. Und diese schlagen nicht auf die Verkaufspreise nieder, zumindest wenn man sich die Ausstattung der Bikes mal anschaut.

Jeder von uns könnte in einen Laden gehen, ein z.B. Specialized EnduroExpertBrain probefahren und vielleicht gleich mitnehmen. Ist auch klasse! Aber halt einige Euros teurer bei max. gleichwertigen Komponenten.

Ich seh es so, dass das der immaterielle Preis ist, den wir für einen niedrigeren Bikepreis zahlen.

Viele Grüße...


----------



## wime (28. April 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh es so, dass das der immaterielle Preis ist, den wir für einen niedrigeren Bikepreis zahlen.


----------



## Sisu (28. April 2005)

Ja....ich finde es heutzutage ganz normal,daß man auf gute Produkte u.U.länger warten muß! Man wartet auf sein Auto...in der Farbe in der man es gerne hätte....man wartet auf ein beim Versandhaus bestelltes Sommerkleid....usw-wer nicht warten kann,hat ja die Möglichkeit etwas anderes zu kaufen(z.Bspl. ein Cube Ams Pro)  ,wo es aber leider bekanntlich auch zu Lieferverzögerungen kommt!  

Die Hotline von Canyon ist in meinen Augen in erster Linie zur Bestellannahme bzw. zur Beratung gedacht.
Alles andere(hat ja auch Staabi schon xmal kommuniziert....läuft besser über email!)...was ich nur bestätigen kann.  

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich schon      sooooo seeeehr auf mein
ES7.....und bin mir sicher,daß so der eine oder andere hier,der es nicht erwarten konnte und sich jetzt für eine andere Marke entschieden hat....sich spätestens dann    ...wenn er die geilen Canyons rumfahren sieht!  

Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung   

Also macht euch locker  ....alles andere ist eh´für die Katz!

immer noch sonnige Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## Funthor (28. April 2005)

Mein ES7 ist da! Das Warten hat ein Ende.
Brauche ich es nur noch morgenfrüh bei der Post abholen, leider war heute morgen keiner hier als der Postbote zwei mal geklingelt hatte.  Aber bis morgen werde ich das auch noch aushalten.

Ich hatte auch ein blauen Brief bekommen -> KW 20. Aber jetzt ist es nur eine Woche über dem Termin von der Bestellbestätigung.   

So ich gehe jetzt mein Zelt vor Post aufbauen. Ich bin morgen früh der erste.  

Bis später

Funthor


----------



## TAILor (28. April 2005)

hey F.

gratuliere!  

wünsch dir viel spass mit dem bike.
wenn mal biken warst und zeit hast, kannst ja dich mal melden und sagen wies läuft und wie die größe so passt


----------



## Augus1328 (28. April 2005)

Mal was anderes. Irgendwie vermisse ich den Wrangler hier im Thread    Mit Ihm find ich`s viel amüsanter u. spassiger hier... Er wird ja wohl nicht heimlich ein ES6 bekommen haben   

Wrangler, bitte wieder melden. Dieses Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen u. jeder hat sich lieb ist mir zu langweilig.  

Gruss
Da Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (28. April 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen u. jeder hat sich lieb ist mir zu langweilig.


Ich glaub da können wir dir doch irgendwie helfen... 

Hey Alda, wenn du Stress willst komm nur her, meine Kumpel und ich polieren die schon die Fresse... Was gugckst du so blöd. Isch mach disch platt!


----------



## Saldek (28. April 2005)

Hallo  

Ich bin neu hier und seit 6 Tagen auch auf der Warteliste. Ich habe das Nerve XC 4 bestellt.
Ich habe bisher aber noch keine Post-Bestätigung/ Rechnung/ Monategtermin bekommen. Das sollte doch eigentlich innerhalb von ca. 3 Tagen passieren, oder? Naja, ich hoffe das bike kommt noch dieses Jahr..


----------



## Biker_Hannover (28. April 2005)

@Saldek

nö da hat die der nette Mitarbeiter wohl verschwiegen, dass jetzt schon die Bestellungen für 2006 laufen....dein Rad wird so ca im Juli 2006 ausgeliefert! Falls nicht ein Schiff verloren geht oder das Flugzeug wieder mal die Landebahn nicht trifft!          



Lass dich nicht verarschen, vor allem nicht beim BIKE......


----------



## markuztirol (28. April 2005)

@funthor

wann hast du denn bestellt.. und welche größe bekommst du denn???


----------



## Melocross (28. April 2005)

*JIIIPPPIII!!!!!!*
Morgen kommt das erste ES bei uns daheim an. Das ES7 Größe M von meinem Freund (BKH-Rider)! Dann ist die Wartezeit für mich nicht mehr ganz so lang bis mein ES6 kommt, denn ich dreh dann schon mal einige Runden


----------



## Sagnein (28. April 2005)

@ Augus: wat soll dat, da siehste mal wat de erreichst, Canyonier macht dir an tstststs  

Diese schöne, oft nicht konstruktive, Kritik mancher hier (nehme mich nicht aus) im Forum, war doch letztlich wie das Salz in der Suppe.   

@ Sladek: musst sicher Umbestellen auf ES 6 (S) da kommt die Lieferung Mitte 2006   

Sorry Melocross, war nur ne kleine Brise schwarzen Humors. Ich drück dir weiterhin die Daumen für KW 19!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (28. April 2005)

... heute war irgendwie ein guter Canyon Tag....

Hab dann Abends doch noch mal bei der Hotline angerufen (diesmal aber das letzte mal  ), da ich doch wissen wollte was es mit der Lieferung in KW 19 jetzt auf sich hat, da angeblich nur ein ES6 Gr. S dabei ist. Aber lt. Hotline ist dem nicht so und ich bekomme meins in KW19. 

ach... bald sind wir hier alle raus.... 

..zudem bin ich richtig froh mal wieder was positives ins Wartezimmer zuschreiben!!!


----------



## ow1 (28. April 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ..zudem bin ich richtig froh mal wieder was positives ins Wartezimmer zuschreiben!!!


Jaaa!!! mach bitte weiter so    

Das Leben ist sonst soo trüb...


----------



## MB_Bazillus (28. April 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> @MB_Bazillus
> Halloooo...
> Also, bevor Du das Canyon abbestellst, schreibe mir doch bitte eine Nachricht  --- biddöööööö ---- Ich würde es gerne übernehmen, wenn es in M ist, da ich es mit nem neuen Bike nicht eilig habe........
> 
> ...


Hi,
hab sowieso schon dran gedacht es Dir anzubieten, wenn ich es nicht will...
Mach ich natürlich gerne!


----------



## rumblefish (28. April 2005)

Moinsen Mädelz   ,

wenn ich das hier so richtig sehe dann bin ich wohl der erste der 2005 ein ES7 sein eigen nennen durfte (zumindest im Wartezimmer). Und jetzt auch noch heute gefahren   

Hab es heute persönlich abgeholt und alles lief sehr gut und professionell ab. Wer mal eine Probefahrt auf dem Canyonhof machen möchte, naja, stellt Euch einen überfüllten Aldiparkplatz vor  , mehr ist das wirklich nicht. Ein paar Bikes habe ich im Orginal sehen können unter anderem auch das heiss begehrte ES6. Ok, mir gefällt weder das Silber noch die Kurbeln, ansonsten tolles Bike.

Bilder von meinem ES7 könnt Ihr in der Galerie sehen. Was soll ich sagen, einfach der Hammer. Ich hab mich als allererstes gleich mal mit dem orginal Werksbike auf die Waage gestellt. Ähhh, Waage geht zwar nur in 100g Schritten, aber es kamen mehrmals satte 12,9 kg +/- vielleicht 100g raus. War da nicht mal was von 12,55 kg im Prospekt zu lesen. Ich hab den Rahmen zwar in L und nicht in XXS geordert, aber die mindestens 300g zuviel , dazu kann mir vielleicht mal jemand der Canyon Kollegen was dazu sagen. Das ist jedenfalls nicht OK von Euch so ein Gewichtsdefizit zu verschweigen.

Also dann zuhause Pedale PDM647 (547g) + Trinkflaschenhalter, Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe dran. Ergo, Fahrfertig wiegt das Bike dann ganz entspannt mal freundliche 14,0 KG. Das ist einfach mal Fakt.

Aber egal, weil es sich einfach mal genial bewegen lässt. Die Manitou Minute kannst Du einfach mit dem Hebel am Lenker, während Du fährst absenken. Wenn Du die ganz runterlässt hast Du noch einen Federweg von 35-40 mm (nachgemessen). Weniger geht nicht. Zum Rausfahren musst Du die Gabel einfach entlasten. Ich hab das heute 2-3 mal versucht indem ich das Vorderrad gelupft, und dann den Schalter betätigt habe. Denke ich bin von den 40 mm auf etwa 100mm gekommen. Um den ganzen Federweg zu bekommen musst Du kurz anhalten, Schalter drücken und das wars. 

Jedenfalls ist der Uphill sehr gut mit dem Bike und was den Downhill angeht bin ich mehr als begeistert. Ich bin meine Hausrunde gedonnert mit Wurzeln und einigen dicken Brocken. Einfach stehenlassen, das Bike haut da 08/15 rüber und macht einfach Spass   . Ich muss jetzt erst noch die Magura einbremsen und dann geht die Luzi richti ab. 

Aber alles in allen hat sich die 4 1/2 monatige Warterei mehr als gelohnt. Ich bin einfach nur happy heute Abend.

in diesem Sinne       
Rumble


----------



## TristanM (29. April 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab sowieso schon dran gedacht es Dir anzubieten, wenn ich es nicht will...
> Mach ich natürlich gerne!



@MB_Bazillus
Das ist ja n feiner Zug von Dir   Hätte gerne eins gehabt, da ich es schon getestet habe   ....... Aber ich denke, mein ES8 ist auch ok... (Auch wenn es Silber ist -- gell Rumblefish??!!   

Ihr könnt garnicht glauben, wie geil ich auf das Bike bin??!!   Aber ich kann dennoch warten, und das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn eine Frau vor Dir steht, auf die Du total abfährst, und Du die Kraft hast NEIN, NOCH NICHT zu sagen.... Aber---egaaaal, wir werden das Warten alle durchstehen....... Und es ist schön zu sehen, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der so bekloppt ist..... Das Biken gibt mir bei einem absolut stressigen Job einfach die Natur --- und das baut auf, durch den Wald , übers Feld, die steinigen Wege runter...


----------



## deekay!USA (29. April 2005)

Hi @ all!

Heute geselle ich mich auch mal zu den "Wartenden"...  

Habe Anfang Februar ein Grand Canyon Comp in der Größe L bestellt und warte nun sehnsüchtigst auf die Montage. Als voraussichtlicher Montagetermin wurde mir der 26.06.05  in der Auftragsbestätigung genannt  ... dauert das bei diesem Modell wirklich so lange? Oder kann ich hoffen, dass das Bike früher ausgeliefert wird? Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungswerte?

greetz
Dennis


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

@ rumblefish
Sieht wirklich Klasse aus, dein ES7.  (Natürlich nur ohne diese hässlichen Baumarktbikespeichenreflektoren) 
Aber warum ist den der Freddy sooo traurig? 

gruss ow1 (also jetzt könnte mein ES6 aber auch langsam kommen)


----------



## dacrazy1 (29. April 2005)

@ow1

Zitat:
Zitat von dacrazy1
@rumblefish...(dog?)

Was ist den mit dem Hund da in deinem Album???
Muss der etwa als lebendes Hindernis hinhalten??? Bunny-hop üben?
tztztztz......sieht ja nicht gerade begeistert aus von der idee...;-)


gruss dacrazy1 



Quark das ist doch mein "Personal Trainer" namens Freddy  
Der lacht mich regelmässig beim uphill sowas von aus  kann ich Euch sagen. Auf Singletrails ist er auch immer recht gut dabei und der downhill Topspeed liegt derzeit bei schlappen 46 km/h von Ihm  . Danach sieht er aber so aus wie auf dem Foto.

Aber morgen Abend kann er sich mal sowas von warm anziehen, hehe  

Gruss
rumble  

Der Freddy ist so traurig, weil Herrchen ein neues ES7 hat, und Freddy leider nicht mehr mitkommt auf dem Singletrail....>50 km/h....    

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## Strider (29. April 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder von meinem ES7 könnt Ihr in der Galerie sehen. Was soll ich sagen, einfach der Hammer. Ich hab mich als allererstes gleich mal mit dem orginal Werksbike auf die Waage gestellt. Ähhh, Waage geht zwar nur in 100g Schritten, aber es kamen mehrmals satte 12,9 kg +/- vielleicht 100g raus. War da nicht mal was von 12,55 kg im Prospekt zu lesen. Ich hab den Rahmen zwar in L und nicht in XXS geordert, aber die mindestens 300g zuviel , dazu kann mir vielleicht mal jemand der Canyon Kollegen was dazu sagen. Das ist jedenfalls nicht OK von Euch so ein Gewichtsdefizit zu verschweigen.



Canyon hat sicher ohne die Reflektoren und ohne den Kettenstrebenschutz gemessen. Wenn du jetzt doch den unterschied M <-> L und die ungenauigkeit deiner Wage mit rechnest kann die angebae von Canyon schon richtig sein.


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

Dann hab ich da wohl was verpasst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyB (29. April 2005)

@ rumblefish
Das mit dem Gewicht hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich schätze, hier denken alle Bikehersteller sehr optimistisch. Damit müssen wir wohl leben.
Trotzdem, gute Trails und viel Spaß mit dem ES7!!!!!!! Bin schon etwas neidisch

Hab das Gefühl, dass ich hier für 2005 das Licht ausmachen kann, mein MT ist 1. Juliwoche....oder gibt's noch wen, der später dran ist?????

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## markuztirol (29. April 2005)

gratuliere zum es7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nun noch eine freche anregung für die fotos.. köntest du auch welche machen bei denen forder und hinterraad auf gleicher höhe sind und ein paar deailfotos    *neugierigbin *   thx


----------



## Alkaloid (29. April 2005)

Heute morgen hat der Postbote bei mir zweimal geklingelt... und ich habs nicht gehört    Hab nur den Abholschein im Briefkasten gefunden!

Na egal, jetzt muss ich mein Bike halt heute Abend selber abholen, ist vielleicht besser so, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr zur Arbeit gekommen, weil ich das Bike sogleich ausgepackt und montiert hätte  

Ich kanns noch gar nicht recht glauben, dass mein XC4 nach viereinhalb Monaten Wartezeit endlich hier ist, die letzten zwei Wochen waren echt hart. Zu wissen, dass das Bike fertig montiert (seit 14.4.) in Koblenz steht und die Geldüberweisung und der Versand in die Schweiz so eeeeeewig dauert, nächstes Mal zahl ich mit Kreditkarte!!! Zum Glück hatte ich das Wartezimmer hier als psychologische Unterstützung, sonst wär ich glaub noch   

Jetzt kann ich kaum den Feierabend erwarten, die Wetterprognosen sind auch top, das wird ein GEILES Wochenende        

Fotos gibts dann natürlich auch hier, um all die ES6-Wartenden noch ein bisschen ungeduldiger zu machen  Haltet durch, Freunde!


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos gibts dann natürlich auch hier, um all die ES6-Wartenden noch ein bisschen ungeduldiger zu machen  Haltet durch, Freunde!



jaja, machmi numa färtig   

Heute wäre eingentlich der Montagetermin von meinem ES6...!!!WÄRE...!!!


----------



## rumblefish (29. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ rumblefish
> Sieht wirklich Klasse aus, dein ES7.  (Natürlich nur ohne diese hässlichen Baumarktbikespeichenreflektoren)
> Aber warum ist den der Freddy sooo traurig?



Hehe, die Reflektoren sind als allererstes entsorgt worden bevor mich noch einer fragt bei welchem Discounter ich das Bike denn gekauft habe   

Freddy ist auf dem Bild nicht traurig sondern grad von einem 35 km Trip heimgekeht - und da ist er erstmal am relaxen. Hat mich gestern doch tatsächlich gleich wieder auf einem Trail versemmelt der .......   . Warte Du nur bis die Magura richtig funktioniert und ich das richtige feeling für das Bike habe   

@markuztirol
klar kann ich gerne ein paar Detailfotos machen. Was möchtest Du denn vorrangig gerne sehen ??

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## markuztirol (29. April 2005)

juhuuuu
wunsch fotos *gg* alsoo so ganz spontan fällt ma ien gabel im detail und mal so richtig voll abgesenkt wie das bike dann so ausschaut heheheeee

dannn der hintere dämpfer gegend.. wei das so aussieht .. das cokpit und tretlager bereich .. ach tob dich einfach aus. hehe i muss ja no so lange warten ..   *freu*  brauche ablenkungggggg


----------



## rumblefish (29. April 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> juhuuuu
> wunsch fotos *gg* alsoo so ganz spontan fällt ma ien gabel im detail und mal so richtig voll abgesenkt wie das bike dann so ausschaut heheheeee
> 
> dannn der hintere dämpfer gegend.. wei das so aussieht .. das cokpit und tretlager bereich .. ach tob dich einfach aus. hehe i muss ja no so lange warten ..   *freu*  brauche ablenkungggggg



Ist hier halt doch ein Wunschkonzert  . Ich mach baldmöglichst Detailaufnahmen und natürlich auch mit abgesenkter Gabel, etc. 
Kann nur sein das ich es vielleicht nicht vor Sonntag schaffe. Aber dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## markuztirol (29. April 2005)

hehe suppeeeerrrrrrrr
und schon mal ein thx


----------



## Saldek (29. April 2005)

Oh mann so langsam kotzt mich das an. Nach 8 Tagen noch keine Bestätigung, keine Rechnung, kein Montagetermin. Keine Antwort auf meine Anfragen, nichts.
Da merkt man wieder wie verdammt freak-lastig diese branche ist. Wer braucht schon service oder Kundenzufriedenheit? Da bekommen diese Bekloppten halt erst nach 6 Monaten mitgeteilt das sie ihre Ware im Jahr 2009 eventuell erhalten könnten. Bei einer Bestellung von 1300 Euro (und da habe ich noch ein preiswertes bike) würde man mir überall dankbar in den Arsch kriechen.
Ich meine ich bin ja nicht weltfremd. Angebot und Nachfrage regulieren Preis und  in diesem Fall auch die Wartezeit. Mir ist auch klar dass das P/L Verhältnis bei den bikes TOP ist. Ich hätte deshalb auch mit einer 12-monatigen Wartezeit keine Probs.
Aber wenigstens ein Dankeschön/ eine Bestätigung für die Bestellung kann man doch erwarten! Und einen Montagetermin. Ist es denn so schwer zu sagen wann man die Ware ungefähr erhalten wird? Eigentlich müsste man das gleich mit einem counter auf der homepage integrieren (Aktuelle Wartezeit: ca. 8 Monate usw.) Man diese verdammte Ungewissheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (29. April 2005)

Hallo Saldek,

das ist ungewöhnlich, eigentlich sollte eine Bestätigung schon raus sein. Bitte mail mir mal Deinen Realnamen, Adresse, bestelltes Bike usw., ich kümmere mich dann am Montag darum (bin gleich aus dem Büro). Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Saldek,
> 
> das ist ungewöhnlich, eigentlich sollte eine Bestätigung schon raus sein. Bitte mail mir mal Deinen Realnamen, Adresse, bestelltes Bike usw., ich kümmere mich dann am Montag darum (bin gleich aus dem Büro). Danke.
> 
> ...


Dr. Staabi weiss Rat. Da werden sie geholfen


----------



## nismo2002 (29. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dr. Staabi weiss Rat. Da werden sie geholfen



...kannst den Pinsel wieder wegstecken...


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

@nismo2002
jaja, durch die ewige Warterei wird man noch ganz wirr im Kopf  
Wiso weisst du, dass ich das mit meinem Pinsel geschrieben hab...


----------



## Falk72 (29. April 2005)

WAHNSINN  ... habe eben mein ES 8 bekommen   

Das Bike ist ein TRAUM!   

Und dass, obwohl ich erst Ende März 2005 bestellt habe und als Montagetermin die KW 20 genannt bekam!!

Es fährt sich genial und auch der FOX Hinterbaudämpfer ist perfekt - von wegen überdampft!

Aber jetzt kommt es ... 

... mein Chef kam ins Zimmer und vorbei war dieser schöne Tagtraum


----------



## nismo2002 (29. April 2005)

@ ow1:

...weil beim Bauchpinseln immer ein paar Spritzer links und rechts daneben gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (29. April 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> WAHNSINN  ... habe eben mein ES 8 bekommen
> 
> Das Bike ist ein TRAUM!
> 
> ...




   
lass das besser, wenn da jemand den letzten Satz vor geladener Energie nicht mehr richtig versteht, glühen den Hotlinemitarbeitern wahrscheinlich gleich die Ohren


----------



## IceCube (29. April 2005)

Gott sei dank hab ich silber bestellt.
Das ES7 sieht ja nich so dolle aus.   


Konnt mich ja schon an den ES8 Pics sattsehen.

Nur noch ein paar Wochen und dann stehts bei mir mein schnuckeliges ES6.


----------



## Saldek (29. April 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Saldek,
> 
> das ist ungewöhnlich, eigentlich sollte eine Bestätigung schon raus sein. Bitte mail mir mal Deinen Realnamen, Adresse, bestelltes Bike usw., ich kümmere mich dann am Montag darum (bin gleich aus dem Büro). Danke.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich erstmal für die "forsche" Ausdrucksweise im letzten post entschuldigen. Ist eigentlich gar nicht meine Art. Ich wusste auch nicht das hier Canyon Mitarbeiter mitlesen   
Aber es ist halt wirklich Frust wenn man nicht weiß wann das bike ungefähr ankommt. Und vor allem wenn die emails nicht beantwortet werden bzw. vom Hersteller kein feedback kommt. Von dem Liefertermin ist auch maßgeblich meine Urlaubsplanung abhängig. Denn wenn es noch rechtzeitig kommen sollte gehts dieses Jahr mit 2 Bekannten nach Österreich.

Die benötigten Daten werde ich gleich mal mailen.


----------



## Sisu (29. April 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei dank hab ich silber bestellt.
> Das ES7 sieht ja nich so dolle aus.
> 
> 
> ...







Naja...über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich ja streiten,...aber ich laß mir meine Vorfreude auf mein ES7 nicht verleiden.....ich finde schwarz viel cooler als silber...und würde niemals mein  ES7 in ein ES6 tauschen  

vielleicht ist IceCube auch nur a bisserl neidisch,daß die ES7 schon ausgeliefert werden und die ES6 halt noch nicht  
Nichts für ungut....ich gönne jedem sein Bike....euch allen,die ihr schon eure Bikes habt.......ein schönes WE...und haut mal so richtig in die Pedale rein  

ach...ich wär´ja jetzt soooo gerne in Riva,seufz  

Sisu


----------



## ustor (29. April 2005)

Hey leute Frage!

Komme aus österreich und würde gerne mit Kreditkarte zahlen
(von meinem vater) damit die Lieferung schneller klappt -
meine frage: werden mir dann die 2,5% abgezogen oder zahlt die canyon?
sind immerhin auch 60 also falls ein paar österreicher das so gemacht haben bitte melden.

mfg Ustor


----------



## Falk72 (29. April 2005)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> meine frage: werden mir dann die 2,5% abgezogen oder zahlt die canyon?



Welche 2,5%? Falls das die Auslandsgebühr der Kreditkarte ist, so wirst Du bzw. Dein Dad das zahlen dürfen. Gibt leider immer noch KK-Firmen, die Auslandsgebühren für Länder innerhalb des Euro-Raumes verlangen, wobei 2,5% schon sehr viel ist.


----------



## TAILor (29. April 2005)

ey, ich versuch jetzt schon zwei tage lang, bei der canyon hotline durchzukommen. erfolglos! kann leider immer nur ab 17.00 anrufen. wie siehts bei euch aus?
wollt unbedingt mal die zahlungsart auf nachnahme ändern lassen.

und nochmal vorsichtig wegem es 6 liefertermin fragen


----------



## Coolwater (29. April 2005)

hey leute,

eigentlich lese ich erst alle beiträge, die ich interessant finde, aber ich stehe grad unter zeitdruck, weil ich noch wo hin fahren will und mich eben die ganze zeit MIT MEINEM NEUEN XC5  beschäftigt habe!!!!


oh , mann es ist so riesen geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
bilder gibts dann auch dämnächst, aber ich muss jetzt los!

greez, Coolwater


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> ey, ich versuch jetzt schon zwei tage lang, bei der canyon hotline durchzukommen. erfolglos! kann leider immer nur ab 17.00 anrufen. wie siehts bei euch aus?
> wollt unbedingt mal die zahlungsart auf nachnahme ändern lassen.
> 
> und nochmal vorsichtig wegem es 6 liefertermin fragen


 
Schick doch ein Mail an: [email protected] die werden meistens innerhalb von zwei Tagen beantwortet.


----------



## Freti (29. April 2005)

@ustor
Hast du schon die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen durchgelesen?
Ich vermute mal das CANYON bezahlt wird und nicht für dich bezahlt.  
Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bipus (29. April 2005)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> @ bipus
> 
> Ja Super Gratuliere!  Gute wahl hast da getroffen (hoff ich)
> wär dir dankbar wenn du mir ein paar Bilder schiessen könntest!
> ...




hallo leute,

es ist passiert - der postmann hat 2 mal geklingelt und ca. 1,5 stunden später waren meine träume erfüllt, da war ich mit meinem neuen baby bereits unterwegs. danke canyon - es ist wunderschön.
für alle die noch warten müssen sei gesagt - es lohnt sich - allererste sahne ist der rahmen - optik klasse - fahrgefühl fantastisch. 
hier noch ein paar fotos - hatte nur ne handykamera dabei - sorry für die qualität


----------



## FrankyB (29. April 2005)

Glückwunsch!!!
Und viel Spaß beim einreiten am Wochenende!! ;-)


----------



## rumblefish (29. April 2005)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leute Frage!
> 
> Komme aus österreich und würde gerne mit Kreditkarte zahlen
> (von meinem vater) damit die Lieferung schneller klappt -
> ...



Also mach Dir deswegen keine Sorgen. Die (x)% (ist Kreditkarten abhängig wieviel % verlangt werden) werden IMMER vom "begünstigten", in diesem Falle Canyon, vertlangt. Deine Kreditkarte wird mit exakt dem zu zahlenden Rechnungsbetrag belastet. Anders wäre es wenn Du zb in den USA 1000 Dollar bezahlst. Dann wird der Tagesumrechnungskurs vom Dollar abgerechnet + (bei Mastercard) 1% Auslandseinsatz. Aber im EU Euro Ländle darf das ja nicht passieren   

Grüsse 
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (29. April 2005)

Moinsen Leute,

ich hab auf Wunsch grad mal diverse Detailaufnahmen vom ES7 in meine Fotogalerie gestellt. Wenn noch was fehlen sollte dann sagt Bescheid. 
Und bitte keine blöden Sprüche    von wegen putzen oder so. Ich fahre halt lieber als das ich putze   .

PS: die 4 serienmässigen Reflektoren brachten auf "Freddys" Futterwaage glatte 81g   

 
Rumble


----------



## Alkaloid (29. April 2005)

Hier wie versprochen noch die ersten Bilder von meinem neuen XC4. Leider dämmerte es schon, deshalb sind die Farben etwas blass. So hat es nach dem Zusammenbau ausgesehen, mit den für die Schweiz obligaten Coast-Aufklebern:



 



Die hässlichen Aufkleber und Speichenreflektoren schreien förmlich danach, heruntergerissen zu werden. So sieht es aus, wie Lutz es designt hat, eine Augenweide   (inzwischen war es leider schon so dunkel, dass ich den Blitz brauchte):



 



Wie hier schon andere gesagt haben, sieht das Bike in natura noch besser aus als im Katalog! Ich bin jedenfalls total happy  
Fahrbericht gibts dann nach dem Wochenende, wenn ich meine Haustrails mit dem XC4 unsicher gemacht habe. Heute hats leider nur noch für eine Runde um den Block gereicht. Was ich schon sagen kann ist dass die Grösse (L bei 189 cm/SL 92 cm) perfekt passt und die Sitzposition sehr angenehm ist.

Morgen werden dann noch Schaltung und Dämpfer sauber eingestellt und dann gehts bei super Wetter auf die Trails


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2005)

Gseht ja huara geil uus  
no viiel schpass mora bim bike  

gruass ow1


----------



## Alkaloid (29. April 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gseht ja huara geil uus


Aber scho sicher!



			
				ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> no viiel schpass mora bim bike


Dankä!  Und du heb no durä bim wartä, äs lohnt sich


----------



## Col. Kurtz (30. April 2005)

@bipus: wuaa!!!! auch haben will. angeblich nexte woche!!    

und mach diesen plastikring an der kasette weg! der ist n verbrechen ggn jegliche ästhetik!


----------



## Ecky (30. April 2005)

Heute habe ich mein XC6 (M) bei der Post abgeholt, nachdem ich gestern leider nicht daheim war. Die Lieferung war komplett, allerdings ohne Lackstift, aber den gibt es für das XC6 wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Habs natürlich gleich zusammengebaut und ausprobiert. Bei 180cm und 86,5 cm Schrittlänge ist Größe M gut und das Oberrohr sollte auch nicht höher sein. Allerdings sitze ich etwas aufrechter als auf meinem alten Scott Hardtail. Ist wahrscheinlich nur Gewöhnungssache. Mit der Sattelstützenlänge habe ich keine Probleme.

Die erste Ausfahrt war geil.   
Kein Probleme mit schleifenden Bremsen, sauber eingestellte Schaltung und mit Gabel und Dämpfer bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. An den Einstellungen mußte ich bisher auch nichts ändern (75kg).

Also alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.  

Eins hat mich nur gewundert. In der Montageanleitung steht bei Scheibenbremsen Schnellspanner in Fahrrichtung rechts montieren. Auf allen Canyon Bildern ist aber auf der Seite der Scheibenbremse, d.h. links. Oder liege ich da falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (30. April 2005)

Hi Leute,
auch Kette-Links verabschiedet sich aus dem Wartezimmer. Hab gestern mein mod. XC5 in Koblenz abgeholt. Was soll man sagen. Ich kann mich nur den meisten Meinungen positiv anschließen. D.h. Sehr gute Übergabe , sehr freundlich und kompetent !!!     und vorallem Tolles Bike.
Ach ja Größe M modifiziert mit Flaschnehalter, Hörnchen und Pedale 11.7 kg !!
Stelle ein paar Bilder ins Fotoalbum.
Grüße an Alle in diesem Thread.War recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## off_by_one (30. April 2005)

Ich merke schon....so langsam kommen die alt eingesessenen Wartezimmerbesucher alle an ihre Bikes...da steigt doch die Hoffnung dass ich mein Yellowstone noch vor dem 30.06.05 bekomme  
Till then - I've to wait


----------



## Wrangler (30. April 2005)

Hallo Freunde, da bin ich mal wieder  
Aber keine Angst - werde mich so emotionslos wie möglich verhalten   



			
				Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ... heute war irgendwie ein guter Canyon Tag....
> 
> Hab dann Abends doch noch mal bei der Hotline angerufen (diesmal aber das letzte mal  ), da ich doch wissen wollte was es mit der Lieferung in KW 19 jetzt auf sich hat, da angeblich nur ein ES6 Gr. S dabei ist. Aber lt. Hotline ist dem nicht so und ich bekomme meins in KW19.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mellocross, wollte Dir nur bestätigen, dass Du mit Deinem Rahmen Glück hast und er sicherlich bei der baldigen ES6 Lieferung mit dabei sein wird, sonst wärst Du von Canyon benachrichtigt worden.
Bei mir schaut's leider definitiv anders aus.   

Hatte es Donnerstag auch nochmal gewagt und per Email bei Canyon nachgefragt, worauf die Verzögerung denn nun beruhe und ob mit einer Lieferung bis 29.5. (hiesiger Bike-Event) zu rechnen sei (bis jetzt hatte man mir ja telefonisch mitgeteilt: Versandkostenerstattung wg. Verzögerung auf Grund von Montageengpässen).

Darauf habe ich eben gerade folgende Email erhalten:

_"Die im Forum getroffene Aussage, dass einige ES6 in der kleinsten Rahmengrösse leider erst etwa eine später, als im Brief angekündigt montiert werden können ist so korrekt. Sie müssten diesbezüglich auch einen Anruf erhalten haben. Eine Anlieferung bis zum 29. Mai ist unter anderen aufgrund der 2 Feiertage in KW20/21 nicht zu versprechen aber effektiv realistisch."_

Ich habe ja leider auch hier nie erfahren, ob noch irgendjemand anders mit einem ES6 in S einen Anruf diesbezüglich erhalten hat. Vermutlich sind Melo und ich die einzigen hier mit einem ES6 in S    (obwohl ich meine, ein paar Seiten zurück war noch jemand anders mit einem ES6 in S, aber da wurde nicht klar, ob er angerufen worden war, bzw auch länger warten muss oder nicht?!?!) - Vermute bald, dass es genau anders herum ist, als Staabi geschrieben hat: alle ES6 in S kommen in der 19. KW, bis auf ein einziges, das in KW 21 kommt: MEINES!!!   

Naja, auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt Bescheid, bin nicht mehr sauer, aber immer noch etwas traurig, soviel Pech mit meiner Größe S gehabt zu haben (scheiß kurze Beine   )

Dann wünsche ich allen, die ihr Bike schon bekommen haben - und auch denen, die es in den nächsten Wochen bekommen werden (vor allem den ES6'lern) viel Spaß mit ihrem Bike...
Fahrt mal ne Tour für den alten Wrangler mit   

Werd mich dann wohl wieder zurückziehen, mich mit anderen schönen Dingen beschäftigen    und dann irgendwann (hoffentlich noch spätestens am letzten Tag des Mai's) auch mein ES6 in S besteigen...

So, dann wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen 1. Mai    und nicht  :kotz:  - aber das wisst ihr ja   

In diesem Sinne - Rock'n Roll
Der Wrangler verabschiedet sich und mäht noch etwas in seinem offenen Wrangler mit lauter Rockmusik durch die Felder... - und dass ja keiner auf einem ES6 in S meinen Weg kreuzt, sonst ist es meines


----------



## TAILor (30. April 2005)

Wrangler´s back


----------



## TAILor (30. April 2005)

@kette-links:

kánns sein, dass du zeimlich viel extras in das bike gestecht hast?!

hast ja komplett sram schaltung und sind das dtswiss laufräder?

also auf jeden fall ein wunderschönes bike wies so da steht!


----------



## Kette-links (30. April 2005)

Hi,
@ TAilor : Genau richtig erkannt, bin ein alter Schrauber und hatte ja 5 Monate Zeit bei Ebay das ein oder andere Schnäppchen zu machen    .
Des weiteren muß man doch seinen hiesigen Bikehändler auch noch unterstützen (DT swiss Whizz wheels     ). Mein Sohnemann freut sich über die Parts die übrig sind (hat jetzt ein schönes Hardtrail).

@Wrangler : Kopf hoch           . Ist zwar kein Trost aber es sind ja wirklich nur noch ein paar Tage in Bezug auf die gesamte Wartezeit (die letzten Tage sind die schlimmsten, aber da muß man durch     ). Aber glaub mir das Bike wird dich für die harte Zeit entschädigen. War heute eine kleine Runde drehen und kann nur eins sagen : Hammer !!!. Ich denke, auf mich bezogen kann ich das sagen, da ich noch ein sehr gutes Cube-Fully habe. Aber wie gesagt, kein vergleich dazu. Lob an Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ustor (30. April 2005)

hallo!

danke für die Foto's Bipus zwar nicht soo tolle qualität aber für ne handy kamera wiederum sehr gut!!!

Das mit der Kreditkarte hat sich auch geklärt Canyon übernimmt die kosten somit bekomme ich es auch ein paar tage früher   

villeicht kannst noch ein paar schönere machen weil so haut mich die optike des rades nicht gerade um  und ich bekomm ja das gleiche 
hast du es eigentlich gewogen?

mfg Ustor


----------



## Jubs (30. April 2005)

XC4,XC5,XC6...alles schon da.
hat jemand schon etwas vom XC9 gehört?  
Laut Brief sollten die fehlenden Teile(Shimano) in KW17 kommen.
Ich glaube zwar eher das der Rahmen fehlt, aber egal, Hauptsache das Teil
steht bald vor meiner Tür.   Vielleicht hat ja inzwischen einer genauere Info. Morgen laufe ich schon vor lauter Verzweiflung einen Halbmarathon in
Prien/Chiemsee, danach bin ich wahrscheinlich drei Tage platt und kann eh
nicht biken.( Das macht das Warten erträglich)


----------



## asksam (30. April 2005)

So, werde das Wartezimmer dann auch verlassen. Heute kam mein bester Freund (der Postbote) mit einem Riesenpaket und war sichtlich erleichtert, dass jemand zu Hause war.

Also ab in die Garage, den Fahradständer aufgebaut, und geschraubt, was das Zeug hält. Werde hier mal die Flops und Tops auflisten:

Flops  

Lackierung am Oberrohr unsauber (da hat der Lackierer beim Abkleben etwas geschludert)  
Kette (nur HG 53, ein bisschen mager für ein Rad über 2000 Oironen)  
Fehlendes Handbuch für Federgabel   
Nokon Schaltzüge falsch zusammengebaut (ok, es war nur eine Kleinigkeit)
Die Beschreibung für den Zusammenbau ist etwas dürftig. War für mich kein Thema, aber wenn es jemand noch nie gemacht hat  

Tops  

Das ganze bike (vergesst Bilder, man muss es live sehen und erleben)   
Saubere Montage (kein schleifen, kein knacken, alles perfekt eingestellt)  
Verpackung (Bike und Zubehör sauber im BikeGuard verstaut)  
Das Fahrgefühl !!! Bin vorher noch nie mit 60 Sachen auf Schotter gefahren. Die Federung ist einfach perfekt!!!  

Folgende Modifikationen habe ich vorgenommen:

Syntace VRO Lowrider
Terry Lenkergriffe
Nokon Schaltzüge
Stahlflex Bremsleitungen
180er Bremsscheibe hinten
Specialized Avatar Sattel
Tubeless Reifen Michelin all mountain duals compound

So, das wars fürs erste! Mit den Fotos hab ich irgendwie Probleme. Krieg ich aber auch noch hin!

Gruss asksam (der sich jetzt bettet und von seinem bike träumt  )


----------



## FrankyB (1. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch zum ES8!!!  Muss noch über 2 Monate auf meins warten
Neid.........
Genieße es und fahr nen Trail für mich mit!!!!
Viele Grüße, Franky


----------



## asksam (1. Mai 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zum ES8!!!  Muss noch über 2 Monate auf meins warten
> Neid.........
> Genieße es und fahr nen Trail für mich mit!!!!
> Viele Grüße, Franky


@FrankyB: Du wirst den Umstieg auf das ES8 nicht bereuen! 2 Monate warten ist verdammt hart, kann ich nachvollziehen  Vielleicht wechselt ja noch jemand zu C..e, und du kannst es früher in Empfang nehmen. Ich drück dir die Daumen   

Die Fotos sind jetzt auch online. War wohl doch etwas müde nach dem anstrengenden/aufregenden Tag gestern.





gruss asksam


----------



## Melocross (1. Mai 2005)

Hallihalllloo,

@ Wrangler

schön das Du wieder hier bist, habe Dich schon vermisst  . Wäre schön wenn Du doch ab und an mal Dich zu Wort meldest.

Ich war auch der Meiniung, das da noch jemand im Forum ein ES6 in Größe S hat.

Ansonsten feiert schön, ich fahr jetzt erst mal in den Olympiapark fürs 24 Stunden Rennen üben.


----------



## manni46 (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich muss jetzt meinem Frust Luft machen:
15.11. im Laden in Koblenz. Es ist der 1. Tag an dem man die 2005 Modelle probefahren und bestellen darf. Wir sind extra 200 km hin und das Ganze wieder zurück gefahren. Im Forum hat man mich damals für verrückt erklärt.
Wir haben an diesem Tag ein ES5 und ein ES7 bestellt. Auftragsbestätigung auf 18.4.
Dann die erste Entäuschung ! Terminverschiebung auf KW19 bzw. 20. War´s wohl nichts mit dem gebuchten MTB-Urlaub. Ich rufe an und man sichert mir zu, dass ich der erste bin der ein ES7 bekommt. Jetzt lese ich hier im Wartezimmer, dass ein am 15.12 bestelltes ES7 genau in meiner Grösse am 28.4. geliefert wurde !!!
DAS haut mich aus den Socken !!!! ICH BIN TOTAL STINKIG und haben von diesem CHAOS-Verein die SCHNAUZE VOLL. Morgen werde ich vom Anwalt prüfen lasse ob rechtliche Schritte etwas bringen - oder hat das von euch schon jemand getan ??
Ich bin seit 15 Jahren selbstständig, aber wenn ich so mit meinen Kunden umgehen würde, hätte ich keine mehr.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was die Hotline dazu meint. Bin ich bei denen Kunde oder der A.... ??
Hat jemand schon ein ES 5 bekommen ? Bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht.

Grüsse an alle

Manni


----------



## Canyonier (1. Mai 2005)

manni46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rufe an und man sichert mir zu, dass ich der erste bin der ein ES7 bekommt.


Hallo manni46,
ich kann deinen Frust durchaus verstehen, bin auch nicht zufrieden mit der Reihenfolge der Produktion. Rechtliche Schritte sind meiner Meinung nach sinnlos, schreib lieber nen Beschwerdebrief. Bringt vielleicht auch nicht viel aber immerhin wird der eher gelesen als das hier im Forum. Und bei dem "man hat mir zugesichert": Bei der Hotline sagen sie alles um keinen Stress zu haben, lass dir immer den Namen des Mitarbeiters geben, schreib dir das Datum deines Anrufes auf und berufe dich naher genau darauf. Eventuell auch schriftlich...
Wenn man das ganze aber insesamt betrachtet gibt es nicht viel, was wir tun können. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist das Bike abzubestellen. Nur wer will das nach so ner langen Wartezeit schon?

Staabi, melde dich mal bitte zu dem Vorfall. Das ist doch echt ne Sauerei. Ihr lasst eure treusten Fans einfach im Stich...


----------



## Dominator2003 (1. Mai 2005)

juchhuuuuuuuuu,mein XC5 ist am donnerstag gekommen.bin total happy.nur leider liege ich gerade jetzt durch ne erkältung auf der nase,kann also nicht so schön fahren,wie ich es vorhatte.
naja,bald habe ich ganz viel frei,dann wird ordentlich gefahren.


----------



## fohns (1. Mai 2005)

@Canyonier:
rechtliche schritte? da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht, dass dies keine gute idee ist.

allerdings komme ich aber auch nicht mehr mit, was da gerade läuft...
mein montagetermin ist auch vergangen, ohne dass ich etwas gehört hätte. der termin war zwar erst vor ein paar tagen. ich wollte aber vorher wissen, ob der auch eingehalten werden kann, da es ja offensichtlich zu verzögerungen kommt.  meine anfrage per mail ist seit einiger zeit unbeantwortet.   

dass es etwas länger dauert, ist wirklich nicht schlimm - da sind wir uns sicher alle einig. schade finde ich nur, dass man nicht bzw. unklar - auch auf anfrage - informiert wird, was denn der stand ist. wenn dann  sowas wie bei manni46 passiert, kann ich auch den ärger verstehen...


es ist leider nicht wie das warten aufs christkind.  denn das kommt pünktlich mit ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (1. Mai 2005)

manni46 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen werde ich vom Anwalt prüfen lasse ob rechtliche Schritte etwas bringen.


         
Alles was du von Canyon hast ist eine Bestätigung deiner Bestellung und ein uverbindlicher Liefertermin. Da fragt man sich wie du 15 jahre als Selbstständiger durchgehalten hast wenn du von so dingen so wenig ahnung hast.


----------



## BKH-Rider (1. Mai 2005)

@strider: mach dich locker   is doch seine Sache......

@Manni: ja das mit "sie bekommen das ES7 als erster" (gr M) kenn ich auch schon      
am Donnerstag sei es schon mit der Post unterwegs gewesenlt Hotline. 
UND? NIX IS DA wie erwartet     

die ganze Sache ist es schon seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr Wert sich aufzuregen. 
Zu oft diskutiert, zu oft gedummschwäzt und leider allzuoft die gleichen Helden an der Hotline gehabt, bis auf ein oder zwei die fit sind.

also ruhig bleiben, Canyon wird die Quittung schon noch bekommen wenn es so weiter geht


----------



## rumblefish (1. Mai 2005)

manni46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss jetzt meinem Frust Luft machen:
> 15.11. im Laden in Koblenz. Es ist der 1. Tag an dem man die 2005 Modelle probefahren und bestellen darf.
> 
> Jetzt lese ich hier im Wartezimmer, dass ein am 15.12 bestelltes ES7 genau in meiner Grösse am 28.4. geliefert wurde !!!



Moin Manni,

ich denke da spielst Du auf mein Bike an was tatsächlich zu den genannten Daten bestellt/geliefert wurde. Aber ich habe bereits seit September/Oktober hinterfragt wie es mit den 2005er Modellen aussieht. Und ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern das eine verbindliche Bestellung erst nach erscheinen der aktuellen HP möglich war. Es gibt hier im Forum garantiert zig Leute die vor dem (ich glaub 13.12.) erscheinen der aktuellen HP Ihr Bike geordert hatten. Ich hab auch mal vorher angerufen und der freundliche Hotlinemitarbeiter sagte mir wenigstens ehrlich: "Ich kann Ihre Bestellung gerne heute schon aufnehmen, aber die muss ich mir dann auf einen Zettel notieren. Verbindlich geht das erst nach erscheinen der aktuellen HP weil dann das PC Programm Bestellungen zulässt". Und was auf Zetteln notiert wurde .....   . Also das Du im November schon ein ES Bike bestellen konntest ist, dann glaube ich nicht so ganz korrekt   

Zum Tema rechtliche Schritte möchte ich eigentlich wenig dazu sagen. Wir leben in einer freien Marktwirtschaft und es steht jedem frei sich seinen Geschäftspartner auszusuchen. Und auf der Lieferbestätigung steht ja auch IMMER : "vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin".

Aber glaube mir, das ES7 lohnt sich wirklich   

Grüsse
 Rumble


----------



## markuztirol (2. Mai 2005)

@rumblefish

he weleche größe hat dein bike und aus welcher gegend kumst du denn???? *gg* denn wenn es nciht zu weit weg is von tirol, wärs cool das bike mal in org. zu bewundern   


@  an die größe S biker

welche körpergröße bzw beinlänge habt ihr denn????


----------



## BKH-Rider (2. Mai 2005)

Juhu mein ES7 (Gr M) ist da        

Bild 1 
Bild 2 
Bild 3 
Bild 4 


endlich weiß ich den Vorteil von Schichtarbeit wenn man dadurch vormittags daheim ist     

mal kurz um Block gefahren und es ist schon sehr geil da drauf zu sitzen. Über so Kleinigkeiten wie Schaltung nicht 100% usw... möcht ich mich gar nimmer auslassen weil die Hauptsache ist, daß das Gesamtkonzept passt


----------



## markuztirol (2. Mai 2005)

he gratuliereeee

und wie fährt es sich..... wann hast du denn bestellltt????????????????????


----------



## BKH-Rider (2. Mai 2005)

@markuztirol   also bestellt habe ich im Dezember, auf jeden Fall noch bevor der Katalog erschienen ist.
Fahren tuts sich schon sehr geil aber das waren nur 2km Asphalt und 1 kleiner Hang der nur zum testen gut ist.
Fahrwerk muß noch eingestellt werden aber dafür habe ich leider heute keine Zeit mehr.   ...Ab in die Arbeit......  

Weiß gerade net meine Schrittlänge aber meine E.er liegen auf dem Oberrohr   , baut sehr hoch was normal ist und mir schon bewußt ist.


----------



## rumblefish (2. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish
> 
> he weleche größe hat dein bike und aus welcher gegend kumst du denn???? *gg* denn wenn es nciht zu weit weg is von tirol, wärs cool das bike mal in org. zu bewundern



Moin markuztirol

mein Bike hat Grösse L und wohne 15 km nördlich von Frankfurt. In Tirol bin ich oft zwischen November und April zum Snowboarden, danach weniger  . Sind leider so um die 600 km auseinander, ansonsten hättest Du Dir das Bike gerne anschauen können  . Liegt Saalbach Hinterglemm eigentlich auch noch in Tirol   - nicht schlagen bitte   . Die haben da wohl einen hammergei... Funpark im Sommer, hab ich gehört und gelesen.

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## BKH-Rider (2. Mai 2005)

@rumbelfisch

der Bikepark Leogang ist auf der einen Seite des Berges. Sallbach-Hinterglemm auf der anderen Seite. dort ist die adidas Fr-Strecke oder so ähnlich.

Tirol is nimmer sonder Salzburger Land    oder??

ZU mir sinds übrigens nur 160km    

Leogang 
Saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (2. Mai 2005)

BKH-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @rumbelfisch
> 
> der Bikepark Leogang ist auf der einen Seite des Berges. Sallbach-Hinterglemm auf der anderen Seite. dort ist die adidas Fr-Strecke oder so ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Ah, danke für die Info. War im Dezember 2 Tage in Saalbach-Hinterglemm / Leogang und bin den kompletten Zirkus mit dem Snowboard durchgefahren. Dann weiss ich jetzt auch in etwa wo die Strecken liegen. Mal schaun ob ich es im Juni/Juli mal schaffe mein ES dort artgerecht fortzubewegen   . 

Hier im Taunus (Feldberg hat grad mal 882 Meter) hab ich wirklich Probleme das Bike überhaupt annährend an die Grenzen zu bringen. Aber ich brauch auch noch einige Zeit bis ich mich 100% wohl darauf fühle um es richtig krachen zu lassen  

bis dann 
Rumble


----------



## xysiu33 (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

mal eine Frage nebenbei: was muss man alles zusammenschrauben, wenn der langersehnte Karton endlich da ist ?

Räder & Sattel ist klar. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Lenker ? Habe mir sagen lassen, daß die Bremsleitungen bereits fertig mit Bremsflüssigkeit sind und man den Lenker nur "dranschrauben" muß.

Würde mich über paar Antworte und auch praktische Tipps von euch freuen.

Bin zwar nicht der letzte Depp wenn es um diese Sachen geht, mache mir aber etwas Gedanken über den richtigen Zusammenbau des Lenkers - vor allem über den Steuersatz. 

Danke im Voraus und Gruß


----------



## Abstrakt (2. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mal eine Frage nebenbei: was muss man alles zusammenschrauben, wenn der langersehnte Karton endlich da ist ?
> 
> ...



Bike ist vormontiert. Sattel & Stütze sind bereits "im Rahmen". Also nur noch Höhe einstellen, Stütze etwas entfetten und Schnellspanner auf ausreichend "Druck" prüfen. Bei mir rutschte die Stütze leicht durch...

Pedale mußt Du dranschrauben, Lenker im Vorbau befestigen (am besten mit Drehmoment-Schlüssel!), Räder mit Schnellspannern versehen und einsetzen. Das wars...

Geht also ziemlich einfach.


----------



## ES5Teufel (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo. Ich Verfolge das wartezimmer nun seit einiger Zeit. Ich habe  am 1.02.05 das ES5 bestellt MT 9.05.05     und bin wie es aussieht der Einzige ES5ler hier im Wartezimmer, wenn nicht ,hat jemand Neuigkeiten zur Lieferung der ES5 Bikes. Würde gern wissen ob ich mich nächste woche über mein erstes Fully freuen kann. Danke im vorraus.


----------



## y23 (2. Mai 2005)

hab hier die letzten wochen immer nur passiv mitgelesen, einfach weil ich mich nicht unnötig verrückt machen wollte. außerdem hatte ich in letzter zeit sowieso genug stress, da ich für die letzten noch ausstehenden vordiplome lernen musste. seit donnerstag ist es dann soweit: vordiplom im studiengang elektrotechnik erfolgreich abgeschlossen. am freitag zur belohnung dann gleich mal nach bottrop in die skihalle gefahren - zum boarden. am samstag dann ordenltich in den mai gefeiert. am sonntag dann den rausch ausgeschlafen ... naja, auf was ich hinaus will: jetzt da ich wieder mehr freizeit zur verfügung hab, und diese gerne mit biken nutzten wurde, hätte ich jetzt schon ganz gerne endlich mein ES6 (bestellt am 22.12, vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin von 22.04 auf KW19 verschoben). Mein alter bock, ist langsam aber sicher mit mir überfordert, und wirft mich in letzter zeit auch mal ganz gerne ab, wenns richtig zur sache geht. brauch jetzt endlich mein neues spielzeug, bevor ich mich vor lauter übermut, mit dem alten ding noch ernsthaft verletzte ...
hier  mal ein bild von meinem, mir viel zu kleinen, ungefederten bike, das es nun endlich verdient hätte in den ruhestand geschickt zu werden ...


----------



## stick007 (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

um mein ES6 in XL ein paar Tage früher zu bekommen,habe eben bei Canyon die Zahlung des Fahrrades von Vorab Überweisung auf Nachnahme geändert. 
Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters, soll das Bike noch vor Pfingsten bei mir sein. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.  

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr wartenden.... gehoere auch zu den ES6 Waisen..... lese grade.... das  ne Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht den hobel vor Pfingsten zu bekommen...  hoffentlich hab naemlich vor ueber pfingsten.... von Bruessel nach Hause ( berlin) zu fahren .....da waer doch a kleina abstecha nach Koblenz gerade zu perfekt..... Wenn einer mehr weiss.... kann er mir ja gleich die illusionen rauben.... brauch aber keine "na ich denke mal nich" antworten weil ist nicht mein erstes Canyon.... und wenn dein Bike auf dem weg nach Irland  fuer 3 wochen irgendwo in England verschwindet da holt man sich das ding lieber selber ab....
Ach ja ES 6 in M....

Viel spass noch beim warten.... wird sich ja auch lohnen....


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2005)

@aller ES6 wartenden
Habe heute eine mail von canyon bekommen, die bestätigt, daß dickere Schläuche montiert werden, meine angelieferten Teile (SRAM) angekommen sind und verbaut werden, und mein ES6 Größe M ende dieser Woche oder anfang nächster Woche montiert wird.
Bestelldatum: 13.12.2004.

Ich bin verhalten optimistisch Pfingsten mein neuse ES6 einweihen zu können.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Falk72 (2. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> hier  mal ein bild von meinem, mir viel zu kleinen, ungefederten bike, das es nun endlich verdient hätte in den ruhestand geschickt zu werden ...


Als ich das Bild sah und den Titel "alter Bock" hab ich mich gefragt, ob das Bike nicht doch ein besseres Ende erleben durfte, als von Dir gegen den Baum am rechten Bildrand gefahren zu werden 

EDIT: Gratulation zum Vordiplom!


----------



## rumblefish (2. Mai 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das Bild sah und den Titel "alter Bock" hab ich mich gefragt, ob das Bike nicht doch ein besseres Ende erleben durfte, als von Dir gegen den Baum am rechten Bildrand gefahren zu werden
> 
> EDIT: Gratulation zum Vordiplom!



auf wen oder was bezieht sich eigentlich der Titel "alter Bock". Auf das Bike oder auf den Fahrer


----------



## Magguz (2. Mai 2005)

Moin,

grad mit Hotline telefoniert  und erfahren das sich mein Montagetermin ES9,XL vom 25.04 auf die 2. Maihälfte verschoben hat....hmm! Wird dann wohl realistisch gesehen 1 Monat später sein..........  

Der Neid der Besitzlosen sei mit euch   !


----------



## ow1 (2. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> hier  mal ein bild von meinem, mir viel zu kleinen, ungefederten bike, das es nun endlich verdient hätte in den ruhestand geschickt zu werden ...



Welchem Kind hast du denn das Bike gestohlen???


----------



## markuztirol (2. Mai 2005)

grüßeeeeee

hehe ja das mit sallbach stimt.. is sbg land *g*   aber in tirol ibk gibt es jetzt auch einen bikpark hehe der müsste um ienen tick extremer sein *gg* schau mal auf der seiter der vertriders (musst im google suchen.. weiß ich jetzt nicht auswedig *g*)

ma i will endlich mei bike


----------



## manni46 (2. Mai 2005)

ES5Teufel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. Ich Verfolge das wartezimmer nun seit einiger Zeit. Ich habe  am 1.02.05 das ES5 bestellt MT 9.05.05     und bin wie es aussieht der Einzige ES5ler hier im Wartezimmer, wenn nicht ,hat jemand Neuigkeiten zur Lieferung der ES5 Bikes. Würde gern wissen ob ich mich nächste woche über mein erstes Fully freuen kann. Danke im vorraus.



Hallo ES5 Teufel,

also wir haben im November ein ES5 in M bestellt. 1 Termin war 18.4. Wurde jetzt auf Kw19/20 verschoben. Informier mich bitte wenn Du früher was bekommst. Danke.

Manni


----------



## y23 (2. Mai 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das Bild sah und den Titel "alter Bock" hab ich mich gefragt, ob das Bike nicht doch ein besseres Ende erleben durfte, als von Dir gegen den Baum am rechten Bildrand gefahren zu werden


danke für die gratulation, war ein hartes stück arbeit. hat immmerhin 5semester gedauert. naja, man bekommt halt nix geschenkt ...
k. das mit dem baum wirkt auf dem bild wirklich richtig fies. aber da war schon noch ein bischen platz. weder ich, noch baum oder fahrrad mussten darunter leiden...



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> auf wen oder was bezieht sich eigentlich der Titel "alter Bock". Auf das Bike oder auf den Fahrer


naja, mit meinen 22jahren zähl ich wohl noch zu den jungspunten hier im forum. alter bock ist einfach die liebevolle bezeichnung für ein bike, dass es eigentlich nicht mehr wert ist bike genannt zu werden...



			
				ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchem Kind hast du denn das Bike gestohlen???


naja wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist das bike eine dauerleihgabe meiner jüngeren schwester ...


----------



## evil-knivel (2. Mai 2005)

Sooo ich hab mir eben das Grand Canyon Ultimate geordert   

Laut aussage des Verkäufers soll das Bike in ca. 2-3 Wochen bei mir sein (da bin ich aber mal gespannt  ) 

Ich zünde schon mal ein paar Kerzen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyB (2. Mai 2005)

@asphalt-nuckel

2-3 Wochen? Hast Du die bestochen? 

Wär ja echt ne coole Wartezeit....bin letzte Woche von XC6 auf ES8 und muss 2 1/2 Monate warten...

Drück dir die Daumen!!

Gruß


----------



## ES5Teufel (2. Mai 2005)

manni46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ES5 Teufel,
> 
> also wir haben im November ein ES5 in M bestellt. 1 Termin war 18.4. Wurde jetzt auf Kw19/20 verschoben. Informier mich bitte wenn Du früher was bekommst. Danke.
> 
> Manni




Hallo Manni46
Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, haben mir auch gesagt das es KW 20 werden wird.  Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## evil-knivel (2. Mai 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> @asphalt-nuckel
> 
> 2-3 Wochen? Hast Du die bestochen?
> 
> ...




Ich geb bescheid wenn das Bike in meiner Garage steht!


----------



## Melocross (2. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @aller ES6 wartenden
> und mein ES6 Größe M ende dieser Woche oder anfang nächster Woche montiert wird.
> Bestelldatum: 13.12.2004.



Ich wusste gar nicht das die Rahmen der ES6 jetzt schon da sind    
Dachte immer die kommen in der heiligen KW 19. Naja um so besser, dann hoff ich jetzt nur das meins dann auch kommt, da ich in KW20 Urlaub habe.

Leute, der Countdown läuft, bald sind wir hier alle raus


----------



## asksam (2. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> grüßeeeeee
> 
> hehe ja das mit sallbach stimt.. is sbg land *g*   aber in tirol ibk gibt es jetzt auch einen bikpark hehe der müsste um ienen tick extremer sein *gg* schau mal auf der seiter der vertriders (musst im google suchen.. weiß ich jetzt nicht auswedig *g*)
> 
> ma i will endlich mei bike


Kann das mal bitte jemand übersetzen? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof  

gruss asksam


----------



## ustor (2. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das mal bitte jemand übersetzen? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof
> 
> gruss asksam



So schwer isses ned oder? Er grüßt euch und sagt ja das BIKEPARK SAALBACH liegt im Salzburger Land er ist aber in Tirol Innsbruck und da gibts nen Bikepark auf der "NOARDKETTE" (steht ned dort) und au einer hompage der Vertriders (eigentlich berühmte Gruppe) link: http://www.vertriders.com/ 
findet man Informationen dazu und dass der Part in Innsbruck technisch um einiges schwieriger sein dürfte (keine highspeed bolz strecke sondern extreme gefälle etc. so ich hoffe des is ca. hingekommen 

mfg Ustor


----------



## xysiu33 (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Leut,

heute konnte ich endlich mein ES-6 in den Händen halten !

Leider waren es nur Paar teile davon, nämlich die Kurbel, Kassette und Kette   

Morgen gehen die Teile nach Koblenz wo sie hoffentlich an MEIN Bike verbaut werden und nicht an ein fremdes   

Dann hoffen wir mal, daß es vor Pfingsten doch noch was wird mit unseren ES-6`er  wird  

Übrigens: danke für die kurze Erklärung des Zusammenbaus des Bikes. Hoffentlich werde ich noch dieses Jahr damit fertig   

Was mich allerdings beunruhigt sind die Geschichten mit den serienmäßig verbauten Schnellpannern     habe nämlich keine Lust während einer Abfahrt einen Schnellspanner an mir vorbei segeln zu sehen...   und außerdem schon wieder Geld für neue und bessere Parts auszugeben - es wäre mal so langsam genug was ich in mein ES-6 an anderen Teilen reinstecke   

So - jetzt müssen wir nur noch dauerhaft gutes Wetter bestellen: kann man es bei Canyon machen ? Wie lautet die Bestellnummer ?   

So Jungs - die Tage bis zum Eintreffen unserer Bikes sind gezählt !   

Gruß


----------



## MB_Bazillus (2. Mai 2005)

Leute, 
ich habe mich nun endgültig gegen das ES 9 und für das Cube entschieden. Folglich ist ein ES9 Größe L mit Liefertermin Ende Mai abzugeben. Sollte jemand hier aus dem Wartezimmer das ES9 haben wollen, bitte per PM.

Grüße
Bazillus


----------



## ow1 (2. Mai 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,
> ich habe mich nun endgültig gegen das ES 9  entschieden.
> 
> Grüße
> Bazillus


Mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (2. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das mal bitte jemand übersetzen? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof
> 
> gruss asksam



Ein bisschen OT aber ich hab das was um die Wartezeit zu vertreiben. Einfach mal ausprobieren   

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/zettelkasten/etc/schwob.html

grüsse
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (2. Mai 2005)

Na ist ja ganz toll   .

Nachdem ich mir wegen mehreren Berichten über falschherum montierte Reifen und losen Schnellspannern mal mein ES7 Bike etwas genauer angesehen habe, fiel mir auf das dort die "Vertical Pro" anstatt der Flankenstabileren "Vertical Protection" montiert sind. Kann man in meiner Fotogalerie ganz gut erkennen das es eindeutig "Pro" sind. Die Rechnung seitens Canyon zeigt die normalerweise zu verbauenen Protection auf. Na ist ja super das ich jetzt nicht nur mit dünnen CC Schläuchen unterwegs bin(die dickeren konnten nicht montiert werden, weil nicht auf Lager bei der Montage) ,sondern auch noch mit den auf den XC verbauten Reifen. 

Etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Teile Komissionierung kann man eigentlich bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse schon erwarten. Es ist einfach ärgerlich auch wenn es in vielleicht vielen Augen nur Peanuts sind. Ein Enduro bewegst Du auch schonmal in groben Geläuf so wie ich heute. Und es ist ein schei$$gefühl im Kopf wenn man weiss dünne Schläuche in dünnen Reifen zu fahren. Hätte gerne mal ein Statement von jemand verantwortlichen.  

Wie sieht es bei den anderen bereits ausgelieferten ES7 aus ??. Auch "nur" der Pro montiert oder der korrekte.  So wie das aussieht sind bei "BKH-Rider" auch die falschen montiert. Vielleicht wacht ja bei Canyon nochmal jemand auf bevor dann gleich noch die ganze ES5/6/7 Mannschaft falsche Pneus montiert bekommen   

  :kotz: 
Rumble

P.S. für den Hinweis und die Schadenbegrenzung durch Massenreklamationen im Vorfeld,    hätte ich da auch schon für Canyon eine Wunschliste parat


----------



## IceCube (3. Mai 2005)

Ich hoffe nur Canyon nimmt sich die ganzen typisch verwöhntes Wohlstandskind Kommentare nicht zu sehr zu Herzen.

Man muss als Firma nunmal Kompromisse eingehen.
Entweder Gewicht oder Haltbarkeit.

Ein niedrigeres Gewicht verkauft sich nunmal besser.

Da hilft kein Gemecker. Das ist ganz einfach Realität.
Es gibt ja in diesem Forum ja noch ganz andere Kaliber die wegen eines nicht eingehaltenen unverbindlichen Liefertermins rechtliche Schritte einleiten wollen.

Mich stört es zwar auch, dass ich am 1. Mai nicht zum Flanieren mit dem ES6 gekommen bin aber so ist das Leben. Ich bin heilfroh, dass es Canyon gibt, da es leider preislich keine Alternativen für mich gibt.


----------



## Knuffi (3. Mai 2005)

MB_Bazillus schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,
> ich habe mich nun endgültig gegen das ES 9 und für das Cube entschieden. Folglich ist ein ES9 Größe L mit Liefertermin Ende Mai abzugeben. Sollte jemand hier aus dem Wartezimmer das ES9 haben wollen, bitte per PM.
> 
> Grüße
> Bazillus



Hast Du das Cube jetzt schon probe fahren können


----------



## TristanM (3. Mai 2005)

> Ich hoffe nur Canyon nimmt sich die ganzen typisch verwöhntes Wohlstandskind Kommentare nicht zu sehr zu Herzen.
> 
> Man muss als Firma nunmal Kompromisse eingehen.
> Entweder Gewicht oder Haltbarkeit.



--- noch alles klar bei Dir??   Ich stehe auch nicht unbedingt auf das rumgezicke hier, aber in so einem Fall würde ich mich auch ärgern. Mir ist bei einer Probefahrt in Koblenz schon aufgefallen, daß am ES9 anstelle der Race Face Kurbeln die XT montiert waren. So etwas ist nicht ok!! Wenn Du ein Brötchen mit Lachs bestellst, und eins mit Salami bekommst, dann ist das ja wohl nicht richtig -- das ist auch oft eine Kostenfrage --- Warum wurden denn nicht fälschlicherweise die fetten Alberts montiert?? Es geht Canyon hier aber wohl eher darum, endlich die Bikes ausliefern zu können, und wenn eine Materialgruppe nicht verfügbar ist, dann kommt eben etwas vergleichbares drauf, wenn es gerade da ist. Aber richtig ist das wie gesagt nicht --- zum einen ist die Lieferzeit schon lange genug (da kommts auf ein paar Tage Wartezeit auf die korrekten Komponenten auch nicht mehr an) und zum anderen haben hier wohl die meisten (wie ich auch) hart gearbeitet um sich den kleinen "Wohlstand"   erlauben zu können. Man muß hier einfach unterscheiden, zwischen Umständen die nun mal nicht zu ändern sind (Lieferzeiten -- wenn ich nicht warten möchte, dann kann ich mir ja was anderes leisten z.B. ein CUBE   ) und solchen die man verändern kann. Ich muß aber sagen, daß ich bei solchen Sachen nie Probleme hatte, denn das wichtigste ist "REDEN" -- und zwar sachlich und man sollte eine gewisse Bereitschaft zeigen, sich mit einem Händler einigen zu wollen --- und dann werden die meisten Händler auch auf eventuelle Reklamationen eingehen. Klar führt so etwas im großen Stil auch schnell dazu, in Verruf zu geraten, weil eben die genauen Umstände nicht bekannt sind. Schwierig, schwierig


----------



## deekay!USA (3. Mai 2005)

asphalt-nuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo ich hab mir eben das Grand Canyon Ultimate geordert
> 
> Laut aussage des Verkäufers soll das Bike in ca. 2-3 Wochen bei mir sein (da bin ich aber mal gespannt  )
> 
> Ich zünde schon mal ein paar Kerzen an



Dann zünd für mich auch gleich ein paar Kerzen an...   Die Aussage mit den 2-3 Wochen habe ich Anfang Februar auch bekommen, als ich mein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt habe... leider habe ich immer noch kein Bike vor der Tür stehen....   

greetz
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

@rumblefish: Sorry, da ist den Kollegen in der  Montagevorbereitung ein Fehler passiert. Prüfen wir gerade. Auf dem Packzettel steht, wie auch auf der Rechnung, der Vertical Protection. Bitte mail mir kurz die Kundennummer, wir senden 1 Paar Protection zusammen mit einem Rückholschein raus, die Vertical Pro kannst Du dann mit dem Rückholschein kostenfrei zurücksenden.

Zu den Schnellspannern: Ich bin wirklich kein Leichtgewicht und fahre zur Zeit sowohl die alte Version der Iridium-Schnellspanner an meinem ES 7 als auch die neue Version (mit Kupferbuchse) am Grand Canyon Pro in Verbindung mit Fox Gabeln (TALAS bzw. FRLT) und Bremsen mit großen Scheiben (203/185er bzw. 185/160er) ohne Probleme. Ehrlich, mir ist noch nie ein Schnellspanner aufgegangen, anderen Kollegen auch nicht. Der Schnellspanner muss natürlich fest umgelegt sein, aber gerade die neue Version mit Kupferbuchse ist da aus unserer Erfahrung wirklich unkritisch.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Strider (3. Mai 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein herzliches Beileid



Schau dir mal das Foto von seinm Cube an    Da vergeht dir das beileid


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nochwas: Wir montieren *nicht* das was gerade da ist oder tauschen Teile aus der Originalspezifikation damit die Räder rausgehen. Vertical Protection z.B. sind genauso an Lager wie Vertical Pro. Wir prüfen gerade, wie es zu der Verwechslung kommen konnte. Alle Teile wie Reifen, Dämpfer usw. sind rechtzeitig bestellt und geliefert worden, bei allen Bikes haben wir nur noch auf die Rahmen und Partskits aus Taiwan gewartet. Aber Fehler können nunmal passieren, was uns leid tut. Unterstellt aber doch nicht immer direkt Absicht wenn etwas schiefläuft...

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## markuztirol (3. Mai 2005)

@ustor

hehe danke für das übersetzen meines textes... hätt mirnicht gedacht dass durch meine schreibweiße manche an ihre grenzen kommen *fg*

he und wegen kreditkartenzeug.... i hab in der sache auch mal mit canyon getellt.. und da wurde mir gesgt dass das mit den unterschiedlichen anschriften kein problem sein sollte.. man muss ihnen nur alle daten geben damit das kredikarteninstitut das prüffen kann , aber der rechungsinhaber würde der selbe bleibenund auch die lieferadresse.... frag am besten noch mal per mail bei denen nach!?!?!

greatings


----------



## studentx600 (3. Mai 2005)

deekay!USA schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zünd für mich auch gleich ein paar Kerzen an...   Die Aussage mit den 2-3 Wochen habe ich Anfang Februar auch bekommen, als ich mein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt habe... leider habe ich immer noch kein Bike vor der Tür stehen....
> 
> greetz
> Dennis




mein grand canyon comp größe L habe ich ende märz bestellt und zehn tage später war es da...     

verstehe ich nicht...warum es bei dir so lange dauert


----------



## ow1 (3. Mai 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal das Foto von seinm Cube an    Da vergeht dir das beileid


Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  
Aber ich hab mich sooo ins ES6 verguckt, da hätte es jedes andere Bike schwer bei mir...
Wie siehts denn momentan mit der Montage der ES6 aus? Hat die schon jetzt begonnen oder bleibt es bei KW 19?
Hab gesehn das sich der staabi hier im Forum tummelt...


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2005)

was ich immer noch nicht verstehe:
wieso steigen leute vom ES auf das AMS_ um?
das sind meiner meinung nach relativ unterschiedliche räder.
ich sah das bisher immer so:

XC =(enstpricht) AMS_
ES = AMS *FR*
    

naja, jedes rad macht spass.

gruß
fone


----------



## ustor (3. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> @ustor
> 
> hehe danke für das übersetzen meines textes... hätt mirnicht gedacht dass durch meine schreibweiße manche an ihre grenzen kommen *fg*
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp also ich habe diese mail bekommen: 

""Hallo
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Bei Zahlung per Kreditkarte müssten die Adressdaten des Karteninhabers mit der Rechnungsadresse der bei uns aufgegebenen Bestellung identisch sein.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz

XXXXXn XXXit
Canyon Bicycles GmbH""

Hab ihm jetzt noch ne mail geschrieben bezüglich Lieferadresse und Zahlungsadresse - naja villeicht klappts wenn nicht mach ich eben nen abstecher nach sbg.

Ustor


----------



## CC-Beginner (3. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

weiss jemand, wie man doch noch an ein XC9 kommt?
Laut Hotline gibt´s keine mehr.
Tritt eventuell jemand hier im Wartezimmer von seiner Bestellung eines XC9 in L oder XL zurück?
Oder weiss jemand, ob das XC7 mit Magura Marta/RapidFire statt XT-Disc/Dual-Control bestellbar ist?

Naja, ein Versuch war´s wert ;-).

Grüße,
CC-Beginner


----------



## deekay!USA (3. Mai 2005)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> mein grand canyon comp größe L habe ich ende märz bestellt und zehn tage später war es da...
> 
> verstehe ich nicht...warum es bei dir so lange dauert



   

Das verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht....?! WTF?!

Dann werde ich wohl mal die Canyon Hotline bemühen müssen...

greetz
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das liegt leider einfach daran, das wir im Februar/März als die Hardtails schon, die Fullys aber noch nicht da waren einige Räder vormontiert hatten, die dann bei Bestellung nur noch kurz geprüft und dann schnell versendet werden konnten. Diese Räder haben im Montageplan natürlich auch nur sehr wenig "Platz" verbraucht. Dieser "Vorrat" an vormontierten Bikes ist inzwischen recht erschöpft, so daß nicht mehr alle Größen abgedeckt werden können. Verschiedene Hardtail-Bikes kommen also wieder mit der vollen Montagezeit in den Werkstattplan und dauern deshalb länger als noch vor kurzer Zeit.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## readymaker (3. Mai 2005)

hat schon wer was aktuelles von den xc9 bikes gehört? die teile müssten ja alle seit letzter woche da sein. werden sie schon gebaut? wird nämlich wirklich langsam zeit.


----------



## Dot (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe interesse an einem Nerve XC 5 Bike und wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob es a.) noch verfügbar ist und b.) wie lange man warten müsste, bis man es in Koblenz abholen könnte. 

Meine Freundin hat interesse an einem BIg Bear hier gelten die gleichen Fragen. Würde mich über eine schnelle Beantwortung freuen.


----------



## readymaker (3. Mai 2005)

Dot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe interesse an einem Nerve XC 5 Bike und wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob es a.) noch verfügbar ist und b.) wie lange man warten müsste, bis man es in Koblenz abholen könnte.
> 
> Meine Freundin hat interesse an einem BIg Bear hier gelten die gleichen Fragen. Würde mich über eine schnelle Beantwortung freuen.



ich glaube die schnellste und sicherste antwort bekommst du wenn du bei canyon anrufst.


----------



## Dot (3. Mai 2005)

Hätte ja sein können, dass hier wer ein ähnliches Problem hatte. 

Trotzdem, danke. Werde wohl morgen früh anrufen.


----------



## gui (3. Mai 2005)

Servus zusammen, bisher war ich auch NUR Leser des Wartezimmers, und muß sagen 'Respekt', super gut (bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher). Ich gehöre auch zu den XC9 Wartenden und sehe das im Kalender die KW17 definitiv vorbei ist. Hat irgendwer mal heute versucht die hotline zu erreichen. Ich hab es nach ca 15 !!!!!!!!! Versuchen aufgegeben. Langsam liegen bei mir die Nerven blank, weil Pfingsten kommt unaufhaltsam näher und mit 6 Wochen Lieferverzögerung hab ich selbts als Pessimist nicht gerechnet .
Ich hoffe das die XC9's wirklich bald zusammengeschraubt werden.
Wer weiß etwas ?????
Grüsse aus dem Westerwald


----------



## Dot (3. Mai 2005)

Hier mal eine allgemeine Frage:

Wie lange sind denn die Wartezeiten bei Canyon im Durchschnitt, denn eigentlich wollten wir im Sommer (30. Juli) eine Tour durch den Pfälzer Wald machen und ich wäre schon froh, das Rad dann zu haben. Ist dieses Datum realistisch?     

Gruß Dot!


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2005)

Dot schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine allgemeine Frage:
> 
> Wie lange sind denn die Wartezeiten bei Canyon im Durchschnitt, denn eigentlich wollten wir im Sommer (30. Juli) eine Tour durch den Pfälzer Wald machen und ich wäre schon froh, das Rad dann zu haben. Ist dieses Datum realistisch?
> 
> Gruß Dot!



Das kann Dir nur Canyon sagen und ist sehr abhängig vom Model.
schick eine kurze e-mail an: [email protected]
Die Antwort kommt meist innerhalb von 24Std.


----------



## readymaker (3. Mai 2005)

gui schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen, bisher war ich auch NUR Leser des Wartezimmers, und muß sagen 'Respekt', super gut (bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher). Ich gehöre auch zu den XC9 Wartenden und sehe das im Kalender die KW17 definitiv vorbei ist. Hat irgendwer mal heute versucht die hotline zu erreichen. Ich hab es nach ca 15 !!!!!!!!! Versuchen aufgegeben. Langsam liegen bei mir die Nerven blank, weil Pfingsten kommt unaufhaltsam näher und mit 6 Wochen Lieferverzögerung hab ich selbts als Pessimist nicht gerechnet .
> Ich hoffe das die XC9's wirklich bald zusammengeschraubt werden.
> Wer weiß etwas ?????
> Grüsse aus dem Westerwald



mir gehts ja genauso. vor 2 wochen hab ich mal ein mail geschrieben und die antwort bekommen dass die teile alle in kw17 da sein sollten.
jetzt warte ich eigentlich täglich darauf dass ich die rechnung bekomme, aber bis jetzt war noch nichts. es wird wirklich langsam zeit. wenn du was herausfindest, dann schreibs hier in den fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (3. Mai 2005)

Was ich net verstehe ist, dass es mit dem Zubehör genauso lange dauert.
Bestellt vor ca. 6 Wochen. Am 21.04.05 dann die Rechnung, gleich bezahlt, bis jetzt keine Ware da. toll.


----------



## Dot (3. Mai 2005)

Diese ganzen News machen mich nicht gerade zuversichtlich, was einen schnellen Liefertermin angeht. So ein Sch..., jetzt dachte ich das perfekte Bike gefunden zu haben, aber bei so einer langen Wartezeit...


----------



## evil-knivel (3. Mai 2005)

deekay!USA schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zünd für mich auch gleich ein paar Kerzen an...   Die Aussage mit den 2-3 Wochen habe ich Anfang Februar auch bekommen, als ich mein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt habe... leider habe ich immer noch kein Bike vor der Tür stehen....
> 
> greetz
> Dennis



Hab Heute meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen   und da steht drin das voraussichtlich am 13.05.2005 das Bike zusammengeballert wird....das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an!  

Gott steh mir bei


----------



## Dot (3. Mai 2005)

Was fürn Bike war das nochmal?


----------



## evil-knivel (3. Mai 2005)

Grand Canyon Ultimate "Hardtail"


----------



## Dot (3. Mai 2005)

Danke. Das überschreitet mein Budget ein "klein" wenig, aber hübsch wäre es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saldek (3. Mai 2005)

Habe heute endlich einen Montagetermin für mein XC4 bekommen (*freu*). Der 18. Juli 2005 ist es. Damit kann ich leben, wenn auch Anfang Juli besser gewesen wäre.    Naja, aber ich bin erstmal froh überhaupt ein Datum zu haben.
Ich habe mich noch nie so über eine 1300 Euro Rechnung gefreut   

Btw, wenn ich schon beim Preis bin. Auf der Rechnung wird mir folgender Service berechnet: "Optitune Black Super 90-120 2005 77-86 kg" für 39,95 Euro. Ist damit das Einstellen der Dämpfer auf mein Körpergewicht usw. gemeint? Soll das wirklich 40 Euro kosten? Bei der Bestellung habe ich diesen service eigentlich deaktiviert.

Auch erstaunlich finde ich dass bei folgenden Personendaten die Größe L genommen wird. Nicht wie von mir erwartet die Größe M.

*Daten:*
Fahrstil: sportlich bequem
Koerpergroesse: 181
Gewicht: 82,8
Torsolaenge: 66/ 67
Fusslaenge: 26/ 27
Schrittlaenge: 87/ 88
Schulterbreite: 45/ 46
Armlaenge: ca. 66 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf Juli.


----------



## Alkaloid (3. Mai 2005)

Mit dem Optitune wird eine härtere Feder eingebaut, welche so um die 25 Euronen kosten dürfte, der Rest wird für die Arbeit sein. Die Originalfeder kriegst du mitgeliefert. Bei deinem Gewicht bist du mit der harten Feder sicher besser bedient.

Von der Grösse her kannst du m. E. M oder L fahren, ist halt Geschmacksache, ob du lieber ein wendigeres oder ruhigeres Bike hast.


----------



## Schlawiener (3. Mai 2005)

gui schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen, bisher war ich auch NUR Leser des Wartezimmers, und muß sagen 'Respekt', super gut (bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher). Ich gehöre auch zu den XC9 Wartenden und sehe das im Kalender die KW17 definitiv vorbei ist. Hat irgendwer mal heute versucht die hotline zu erreichen. Ich hab es nach ca 15 !!!!!!!!! Versuchen aufgegeben. Langsam liegen bei mir die Nerven blank, weil Pfingsten kommt unaufhaltsam näher und mit 6 Wochen Lieferverzögerung hab ich selbts als Pessimist nicht gerechnet .
> Ich hoffe das die XC9's wirklich bald zusammengeschraubt werden.
> Wer weiß etwas ?????
> Grüsse aus dem Westerwald



Hallo,
am 10.12.2004 bestellt, erster Montagetermin 18.04.2005, dann vertröstet auf die 17 KW. Ich war heute Nachmittag im Laden, um zu hören wann denn endlich mein Bike abholbereit ist. Antwort: Ja, die Teile zu XC9 sind alle da, müssen aber für die Montage zusammengestellt werden, wenn dies geschehen  kommen die Teile zum Zusammenbau in die Endmontage, was mit 2-3 Tage warten verbunden ist. Also 19 KW, ja toll. Langsam werde ich sauer.


----------



## Jubs (3. Mai 2005)

Na endlich kommt die schweigende Mehrheit der XC9 Wartenden auch aktiv ins Forum. Bis jetzt war ja auch kaum Platz, da soviel nach anderen Modellen 
geschrien wurde. Ein paar hungrige Mäuler sind ja inzwischen gestopft.  
@CC-Beginner
Du solltest die Todesanzeigen mit den hier Wartenden vergleichen. Bei den Wartezeiten ist es doch wahrscheinlich, dass es der ein odere andere nicht mehr erlebt und schon ist wieder ein XC9 frei.


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Mai 2005)

> Zitat von fone:
> was ich immer noch nicht verstehe:
> wieso steigen leute vom ES auf das AMS_ um? das sind meiner meinung nach relativ unterschiedliche räder.
> das sind meiner meinung nach relativ unterschiedliche räder.
> ...



Um Ehrlich zu sein, verstehe ich das auch nicht so ganz....

allerdings bei vielen Wartenden gehen die Nerven durch und sie wollen ja Biken  Biken Biken - das wäre für mich der einzige Grund, warum ich von meinem vor Ewigkeit bestellten ES-6 auf ein AMS FR umsteigen sollte.

Will hier die Cube-Bikes nicht schlecht reden, vielleicht würde ich meine Meinung ändern, wenn ich auf einem AMS FR mal eine Probefahrt machen würde - wer weiss....  

Aber die Tage können - hoffe ich - die meinsten von uns schon an den Fingern der eigenen beiden Hände abzählen und dann stehen die ES-Bikes vor der Tür   

Mal schauen was in der KW 19 hier im Forum los ist......  

Gruß


----------



## Canyonier (3. Mai 2005)

Das Einzige, was diese Woche erträglich macht ist das schlechte Wetter. Bei mir in München ist es sehr unbeständig mit Regen. Viel schlimmer wäre es, wenn es so schön wie gestern weiter gegangen wäre....   
Aber so langsam kommt auch bei mir die Phase, wo ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen kann und nervös werde...


----------



## gabelfox (3. Mai 2005)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich? Wenn ich per Nachnahme bezahle, bekomme ich vor Versand des Rades eine Nachricht, das das Rad bei Canyon raus gegangen ist? 

Das WXC meiner Frau sollte Anfang dieser Woche versandfertig sein. Aber das war wie so oft wohl mal wieder nur heisse Luft, UND SONST GAR NICHTS   Ist ja erst 4 Wochen drüber......


----------



## Melocross (3. Mai 2005)

Ich bin derzeit richtig guter Dinge und sehe der KW19 hoffnungsvoll entgegen.

Das warten lohnt sich, das kann ich hiermit an dem ES7 von meinem Freund bestätigen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Ich [...] sehe der KW19 hoffnungsvoll entgegen.



Ich sitz auch schon wie auf Kohlen...
...nur mehr sieben Mal schlafen... 


Heute bin ich eine Runde mit meinem alten Hardtail gefahren -- die arme Skareb hat mir beim Bergabfahren schon richtig leid getan...
(und meine Hände haben geschmerzt...  )

Aber BALD: 130mm, olé!


----------



## dacrazy1 (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Zusammen

Heute fahren wir an den Gardasee; leider ohne unsere am 3.12.04 bestellten Canyon-Bikes. Dies wären 2 Stk. XC9 und 2 Stk. XC7; hmm...9000 Euro Warenwert! Zuerst hiess es 18.4.05, anschliessend KW 17... bis heute noch nichts hier. Schade, nach dem ersten verpassten Termin, dachten wir, dass Canyon wenigstens den 2. Termin einhalten könnte. War wohl nix. Jetzt quälen wir unsere alten Stühle am Lago. Aber eben, jede Erfahrung hat auch seine guten Seiten: nächstes Jahr fahren wir im Mai in die RR-Ferien in die Toscana, mit neuen RR (4Stk.). Und ihr könnt sicher sein; die neuen RR halte ich bereits vor den Ferien in meinen Händen.
Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (4. Mai 2005)

Moin, Moin,

@dacrazy1: richtig schmerzhaft die Erfahrung, die du machen musst. Ich fühle mit dir.   

Wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue und dazu noch die Vorhersage für kommendes Wochenende, dann gibt es für mich nur eine Erklärung:
Die Sonne weiß, daß sie erst mit der Geburt unserer ES-6`er rausgehen muss !   Und dann dauerhaft - so 3 Wochen am Stück - schön am Himmel bleibt.   

In dem Sinne: einen frohen Vattertag an alle ( auch diejenigen, die es immer noch üben.......)   

Ciao.


----------



## ow1 (4. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Sinne: einen frohen Vattertag an alle ( auch diejenigen, die es immer noch üben.......)
> 
> Ciao.



Hab schon geübt  und wir gehen am 9./10. Mai in den Europapark. Da das ES6 ja immer noch nicht da ist muss man hald ein alternativ Programm auf die Beine stellen  

@dacrazy1 
dir wünsche ich viel Spass trotz aller Terminverschieberei. Wenn du dein Canyon mal im Arm hast, lässt du es so schnell nicht mehr los


----------



## Knuffi (4. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin derzeit richtig guter Dinge und sehe der KW19 hoffnungsvoll entgegen.



Ist KW19 jetzt eigentlich irgendwo bestätigt oder nur eine Hoffnung von uns


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2005)

> Ist KW19 jetzt eigentlich irgendwo bestätigt oder nur eine Hoffnung von uns



die ist ja jetzt schon  
da muss sich canyon aber sputen


----------



## RalphMaten (4. Mai 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> die ist ja jetzt schon
> da muss sich canyon aber sputen



Also, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir im Moment gerade die 18. KW!
Oder?


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2005)

> Also, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben wir im Moment gerade die 18. KW!



stimmt, auf meinem Kalener steht auch die 18, aber bei mir im Outlook steht 19     
microsoft zählt samstag den 1.1. auch als ganze woche - da soll sich mal einer auskennen


----------



## Cigarman (4. Mai 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, auf meinem Kalener steht auch die 18, aber bei mir im Outlook steht 19
> microsoft zählt samstag den 1.1. auch als ganze woche - da soll sich mal einer auskennen


kann man einstellen


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2005)

> kann man einstellen



danke, hab ich gemacht  
und ich hab mich immer  warum alle so rum   wegen kalenderwoche so und so   


*Neue Info zu den Big Mountain*

mein Big Mountain (Montagetermin 23.5.) ist _jetzt_ gerade in Montage 

Bei den BM 1 in S musste der Big Betty wegen Platzmangels am gelenk Sitzstebe/Wippe gegen den Minion getauscht werden, bei den größeren Größen aber gehts.


haben sie doch was dazugelernt und checken die reifenfreiheit vor der auslieferung, mit dem federweg an sich hat es laut hotline aber nichts zu tun, das sitzrohr ist also in allen einstellungen weit genug weg


----------



## xysiu33 (4. Mai 2005)

> microsoft zählt samstag den 1.1. auch als ganze woche - da soll sich mal einer auskennen



jou, deshalb hatte Microsoft allen Mitarbeitern die "GANZE" erste Jahreswoche Urlaub gegeben - natürlich mussten dafür 7 Tage Urlaub genommen werden.....  

Ah ja: Canyon arbeitet am Freitag - es scheint viel zu tun zu sein in Koblenz....   Haut rein Jungs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (4. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @rumblefish: Sorry, da ist den Kollegen in der  Montagevorbereitung ein Fehler passiert. Prüfen wir gerade. Auf dem Packzettel steht, wie auch auf der Rechnung, der Vertical Protection. Bitte mail mir kurz die Kundennummer, wir senden 1 Paar Protection zusammen mit einem Rückholschein raus, die Vertical Pro kannst Du dann mit dem Rückholschein kostenfrei zurücksenden.



Hi Michael,

Danke,   das ist ein Wort und bis auf diese "Kleinigkeit" bin ich 200%ig zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Boris P (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also wenn es jemanden interressiert: mein Big Mountain1 ist gestern angekommen. Zunächst mal: sieht megasaugeil aus. Das grau kommt eher wie ein oliv.

Hab' nur mal 5Minuten ein paar Runden gedreht, Geometie macht einen ausgewogenen Eindruck, hat dann leider angefangen zu regnen. Etwas ungewöhnlich finde ich noch den recht hoch bauenden Lenker bei den 170mm Federweg der Sherman. ...hatte vorher ein Enduro mit 120mm.

Mit den Einstellungen der SPV-Funktionen bin ich aber noch am Kämpfen. Besonders die Gabel verhält sich noch etwas störrisch. Hab aber gelesen, dass diese ca20Sdt Einfahrzeit benötigt und sich noch drastisch verbessern sollte. Bin schon auf Freeridern probegefahren, die im Neuzustand softer waren. Sowohl Sherman, als auch Swinger4way werden in Tests durchweg gelobt, das gewünschte Fahrgefühl wird sich doch nach einer Einfahrzeit einstellen.

Weiß jemand, wo man an der Sherman die Federvorspannung einstellt?Speziell die Anleitung der Federgabel ist ein Witz,... nur 3Seiten für ALLE Answer-Modelle!!!!!

Kann auch diejenigen beruhigen, die sich um die Laufräder/Felgen sorgten, sind wirklich fett!!!

Fasse zusammen: optisch der Hammer, Federelemente im Moment so lala, Fahrgefühl noch etwas ungewohnt.
Werde mal morgen mit dem bike auf die Trails und kann mich wieder melden.

Ciao, Boris


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2005)

hi boris,

in welcher größe hast du es denn?
kannst du fotos reinstellen?

Martin


----------



## ChrHurek (4. Mai 2005)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## cyrox (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Boris

wäre echt voll nett von dir wenn du en Paar Bilder online stellen könntest!
Bzw noch deinen Fahrbericht ausführen kannst 

Mein Montage Termin fürs BM1 ist der 14.6  :-(

Wann habt ihr Bestellt das ihr das Teil jetzt schon habt?

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Boris P (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Rahmen Gr.M

Dig-Cam hab ich keine, mal schauen; ob sich was machen lässt.

Fahrbericht folgt bestimmt!

Vor Weinachten bestellt, einer der ersten Stunde

Grüße, Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (4. Mai 2005)

Frag nen Kumpel nach ner Digicam!
Wir Canyonwaisen sind doch alle bildersüchtig.


----------



## DonSven (4. Mai 2005)

Ich habe soeben ein Yellowstone in L bestellt  
Termin ist laut Hotline Mitte Juli  
Naja, mein erstern Marathon ist ja erst am 13.08, da bleibt ja noch Zeit zum Training   
Also die die Ihr Bike schon haben, allzeit gute Fahrt  
Sven


----------



## markuztirol (4. Mai 2005)

von wegen antwort per mail innerhalb 24 stunden ca .. heute sinds 3 tag .. immer die nachrennerei um was zu erfahren zipft mi langsam an!!! eine wo bleibt miei bike .... i s des normal dass i immer nahcfragen muss wenn ein termin verstreicht... .... *grrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Freti (4. Mai 2005)

Ich vermute mal, die haben deine Mail noch nicht dechiffriert.
Gruß Freti


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2005)

> Ich vermute mal, die haben deine Mail noch nicht dechiffriert.



gluabst du des wirklihc.... kann i net versten *ggggg* wieseo dass denn???????????????????????????????


----------



## gui (4. Mai 2005)

Servus 'WARTEZIMMER', neue INFO zum XC9.Mein bike wird frühestens nächste Woche DI/MI zusammengeschraubt (bestellt Ende Nov 04). Aber 'es wäre noch nicht sicher ob es vor Pfingsten fertig ist' (da hab ich ein paar Tage im Schwarzwald geplant). Das XC9 scheint sich zu einem 'midseason' Modell zu entwickeln, die Frage nach dem Jahr ist aber noch offen.
Ich schaue mich noch heute !! in einem anderen shop nach einem möglichen anderem bike um, falls das nächste Woche nichts gibt. Inzwischen bin ich definitiv so weit zu sagen , ich geb halt ein paar hundert Euronen mehr aus, wenn ich ein anderes bike (es kommen mehrere Alternativen in Frage) zügiger  bekomme. Meine geplante Transalp im Juli werde ich mit einem neuen bike machen, mit welchem auch immer . Ich kann das ganze Theater langsam nicht mehr ab. sorry, will keinem hier die Stimmung vermiesen. Daher allen denen 'Gratulation' und Glückwünsche, die ihr Canyon bereits besitzen. Grüsse


----------



## Wolfskin (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo ES6 Wartende, habe eben bei der Hotline angerufen um meine Schläuche ändern zu lassen, dabei habe ich dann auch mal vorsichtig gefragt wie es mit der Montage ausschaut, es gab ja da die ein oder andere Aussage das es Ende 18 KW schon losgehen soll. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter sage mit das die Laufräder noch nicht eingetroffen sind, sonnst aber alles da ist, die Räder sollen aber umgehend da sein mit etwas Glück noch in dieser Woche. Wenn die dann da sind geht es gleich mit der Montage los und dann steht die KW 19 für die Auslieferung.
Naja, wie immer kann man sich also nicht 100% sicher sein ob es nun was wird oder nicht  ich muss aber sagen daß der Berater doch recht optimistisch und überzeugt klang. 
.. also hoffen wir das es was wird mit nächster Woche


----------



## Knuffi (4. Mai 2005)

@Wolfskin

Was hast Du denn an den Schläuchen ändern lassen ? Hat das was gekostet ?
Hoffe ja auch noch auf KW 19


----------



## McFisch (4. Mai 2005)

Good News: Hab heute eine Rechnung (einen Monat später als angekündigt) von Canyon für mein XC3 erhalten  merkwürdiges Gefühl sich über eine Rechnung zu freuen. Hoffentlich beeilt sich die Post! Mittlerweile halt ich das Warten nicht mehr aus!! Wie lange dauert eine Ueberweisung und Lieferung ins Ausland?


----------



## xysiu33 (4. Mai 2005)

Hi @Knuffi,  

rufe einfach bei der Hotline an - oder besser gesagt: versuch es, oder schick einfach eine Mail mit der Bitte, die Schläuche von der "Leiht" auf "Normale".

Es ist kostenlos ( zumindest heißt es so - mal die Rechnung abwarten  )

@Boris P: um den Federweg der Sherman-Federgabel zu ändern muss du an der Gabel den Drehgriff umdrehen und die Gabel fest eindrücken damit sie auf die gewünschte Tiefe dauerhaft versenkt wird und auch so bleibt. Um den Federweg wieder zu erhöhen wieder das gleiche machen. Ich glaube die Shermann kann man nur auf maximalen oder minimalen Federweg einstellen - bin ich mir aber nicht 100%-ig sicher.

Viel Spaß mit dem "Gerät" - wollte ich auch zuerst haben, dann habe ich micht doch für ein ES-Bike entschieden und jetzt warte ich und warte ich und warte.........bald wird es ein 2006-Modell.

@staabi: auch wenn du die Runden mit den 2005-er Modellen machst, bald werden es wirklich 2006-er Modelle werden....wenn es weiter so geht   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Beginner (4. Mai 2005)

@gui

Wenn du es abbestellen möchtest und es in L ist, würde ich es gerne übernehmen.

Grüße,
CC-Beginner


----------



## Alkaloid (4. Mai 2005)

mcfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Good News: Hab heute eine Rechnung (einen Monat später als angekündigt) von Canyon für mein XC3 erhalten  merkwürdiges Gefühl sich über eine Rechnung zu freuen. Hoffentlich beeilt sich die Post! Mittlerweile halt ich das Warten nicht mehr aus!! Wie lange dauert eine Ueberweisung und Lieferung ins Ausland?


 Da ich auch aus der Schweiz komme, schreibe ich mal wies bei mir lief. Ich hatte meine Rechnung an einem Montag bekommen und noch gleichentags das Geld überwiesen. Das Geld war am Freitag bei Canyon und am folgenden Montag wurde mein Bike verschickt. Die Sendung kam dann am Freitag bei mir an, also warens 4 Werktage für die Geldüberweisung und nochmal 4 Werktage für den Versand   Das waren zwei harte Wochen, zu wissen dass das langersehnte Bike fertig montiert rumsteht, aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## TAILor (4. Mai 2005)

> von wegen antwort per mail innerhalb 24 stunden ca .. heute sinds 3 tag .. immer die nachrennerei um was zu erfahren zipft mi langsam an!!! eine wo bleibt miei bike .... i s des normal dass i immer nahcfragen muss wenn ein termin verstreicht... .... *grrrrrrrrrrr*



geht mir jetzt genau so. ich kann halt auch immer nur am späten nachmittag anrufen und da sind die leitungen immer belegt. naja werd am fr. mal meine mutter vormittags damit beauftragen, wenn dann noch immer keine mail da ist


----------



## gabelfox (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir hier denn keiner die Frage beantworten, ob bei Bezahlung per Nachnahme vorher eine Nachricht von Canyon per Mail, Post oder wie auch immer kommt?


----------



## Hubertus (4. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann mir hier denn keiner die Frage beantworten, ob bei Bezahlung per Nachnahme vorher eine Nachricht von Canyon per Mail, Post oder wie auch immer kommt?



Doch, kann jemand! Bei mir kam keine Benachrichtigung über den Versand. Eines Morgens stand der Postbote vor der Tür und wollte Kohle sehen. Da ist die Überraschung umso größer!

Hubertus


----------



## HalliHallo (4. Mai 2005)

HalliHallo!!!
ich habe vor kurzem mein Canyon XC4 abbestellt, da ich bald nach Amerika für 10 Monate fahr und ich es eigentlich gerne mitnehmen wollte!Also suchte ich wieder nach einem vergleichbarem Bike! Aber letztendlich will ich eigentlich doch ein Canyon haben!!!:-/Schließlich hat mir ein Kumpel das Canyon Sparbuch in die Hand gedrückt und ich habe mir das Canyon ES6(1499), ES5 (1299) 2003er Modelle und das 2004er Modell XC4 (1249, mit erheblichen Lackschäden, da Ladentestbike)ausgesucht. Aber die ES' s haben die leider nich mehr!   zwar ist das XC4 nicht schlecht, doch würd ich doch lieber eines der ES-Modelle haben wollen! Deshalb lautet meine Frage, ob jemand von euch weiß, wo man ein ES 7,6,5 2003 (2004 wär noch schöner*g*) für höchstens 1450 noch bekommen kann oder ob einer jemanden kennt der seines für 1450 verkaufen würde!!!???  Würde mich auf eine schnelle (und hoffentlich positive) Antwort freuen!

Mfg.: André


----------



## gabelfox (4. Mai 2005)

thx Hubertus, ich habe es mir ja fast gedacht.


----------



## Jackie78 (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hab heute ein Canyon BigBear bestellt, was schätzt ihr, wie lange wird das dauern bis es geliefert wird (Nachnahme, Deutschland)?

Mein altes Billigstbike macht bald ne Grätsche, und ich brauch das Teil doch......

cu,

Jackie


----------



## xysiu33 (4. Mai 2005)

Mann, oh Mann,  jetzt wird die Warterei auf mein Canyon zur Qual !

Ergebnis meines heutigen Ausritts nach dem Feierabend: gebrochene Speichen & ein schöner "Achter" am Hinterrad   

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter doch so mies, wie vorhergesagt......
und hoffentlich wird ein Bikeladen mir auf die schnelle das Rad schnell zentrieren und reparieren......es sei denn, daß am Mittwoch der große Karton vor der Türe steht.......und die Jungs in Koblenz die Nachnahme vergessen haben.....  

Schönen Vatertag.......vor der Oberrohrberührung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (4. Mai 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab heute ein Canyon BigBear bestellt, was schätzt ihr, wie lange wird das dauern bis es geliefert wird (Nachnahme, Deutschland)?
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Lieferbestätigung per Post bekommst dann steht da der vorraussichtliche Montagetermin...


----------



## IceCube (4. Mai 2005)

Nun ist der zweite Flaniertag (Vatertag) dahin.   

ES6 sollte endlich kommen sonst wirds im Biergarten hässlich.


----------



## Sagnein (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

hab Heute nochmals die Hotline angerufen und leider eine, für mich eigentümliche, Antwort erhalten. Die in der letzten Woche zugesagte Lieferung meines ES 6 M Ende 18. KW Anfang 19. KW könnte so nicht eingehalten werden, da noch nicht alle Teile da seien!   Erklärung: Ein Container (Schiffsfracht) sei noch nicht im Hause und es könnte noch einige Tage dauern bis er eintrifft! 
Wie mir scheint werden ständig widersprüchliche Aussagen getätigt. Langsam zweifle ich an der Kompetenz der Logistiger im Hause Canyon. Entweder werden Gefälligkeitsaussagen getätigt oder schlicht Inkompetenz negiert. Scheibenkleister ist es allemal. Was soll das?  
Zusagen sollten im jetzigen Stadium der beginnenden Auslieferung eingehalten werden, es gibt schließlich einige, die ihr Bike abholen wollen oder das Geld parat haben müssen.  

@ Staabi, wie steht es denn nun wirklich mit den Teilen für das ES 6?

Grüße von einem, aus der Euphorie wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geklatschten.


----------



## Canyonier (4. Mai 2005)

Das gibt es doch nicht, einmal hat das Schiff eine Gegenströmung, dann liefert wieder mal ein Zulieferer nicht... Oder Rahmen landen in Containern anstatt im Flugzeug. Ganz ehrlich, schwache Leistung. Ein Autohersteller braucht für ein Modell mehrere HUNDERT BIS TAUSEND Zulieferer und die schaffen das.
Canyon ist schon mit den paar Teilen an nem Bike überfordert... Oje, da muss aber jemand nochmal professionelles Arbeiten lernen...


----------



## Wrangler (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Freunde, 

@sagnein:
Wie Wolfskin berichtet hat, fehlen ja wohl noch die Laufräder?!?!
Finde ich auch komisch, dass man bis jetzt gar nichts von irgendwelchen anderen noch ausstehenden Zubehörteilen gehört hat - es war ja immer nur von den fehlenden Rahmen die Rede.   

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass, bis endlich mein Rahmen in Größe S angeschippert kommt, ALLE anderen Teile da sind.   

Man-O-meter!


----------



## IceCube (5. Mai 2005)

Wenn die Rechnung kommt werde ich wohl  mit meinem Passat Variant direkt nach Koblenz düßen und dort das ES6 per Barbezahlung einsacken. Ich habe keine Lust 8 Tage wegen Überweisung und Lieferzeit zu warten.     

Wäre das eigentlich möglich?  

Nochmals vielen Dank an Canyon, dass ich mir das Rocky Mountain ETSX-70 (Slayer 70) für 4200 nicht geben muss. (Das Einzige Rocky mit Talas RLC)
Ihr bringt die MTB Industrie wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück.

Insbesondere, das  XC4 in fast unveränderter Ausstattung um 250 günstiger anzubieten als im Vorjahr, jagt so manchen Fahrradhändler bestimmt unheimlichen Schrecken ein.    

Ich habe bisher nie den Händler in Anspruch genommen und wenn war es nicht sonderlich von Nütze, d.h. er war unfähig die Schaltung zu justieren (M
**ler's Fahrradladen Dresden). Deshalb ist ein Direktvertrieb von Vorteil, da man den eigentlich sinnfreien Händlerbonus nicht mitbezahlen muss. Eine Schaltung kann ich auch selbst justieren.   

Für 15 Minuten Aufmerksamkeit beim Radaussuchen brauch ich keine 1000 Aufpreis bezahlen. Meist wird eh nur sinnfreies Zeug erzählt. So richtig gut beraten fühl ich mich selbst im guten alten Dresden (Heimatstadt meiner fahrradbegeisterten Freundin) nicht wirklich.  

Das Schlimmste im Radladen ist immer dieser Kaufzwang der einem da entgegenschlägt in der Art von: "Du hast das Teil jetzt 10 Minuten probegefahren, kauf es oder lass dich nie wieder hier blicken!".

Ich fühl mich im Radladen fast immer wie in der Autoverkaufsanstalt. Ja nix anfassen! Ja nix probefahren!



Viele Grüße aus Österreich!


P.S.
Zum Flanieren taugt die Dresdner Altstadt wie die von Wien außerordentlich gut. Nach dem Sattsehen solltet ihr auch das Elbsandsteingebirge erkunden. Das gefällt mir sogar besser als die schroffen Felsen am Gardasee. Von Bad Schandau aus Richtung Dresden (rechte Elbseite) man zu einem phänomenalen Ausblicksstandort, der Übertrifft den Gardasee bei Weitem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (5. Mai 2005)

Oh je, je später der Abend um so beschis. Werden die Neuigkeiten. Bei dir sagnein waren es also schon wieder Tage bis zum eintreffen der Teile, heut Mittag sprach der Mitarbeiter noch von quasi Stunden. Was ist da nur los, das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein. Wenn wir schon die Räder nicht bekommen, dann zumindest ehrliche und korrekte Antworten. Bitte.

@ Staabi frag du doch noch mal nach was jetzt genau mit den Teilen für ES6 ist, was fehlt wann die Sachen kommen und dann schreib und die ungeschönte Wahrheit


----------



## rumblefish (5. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt es doch nicht, einmal hat das Schiff eine Gegenströmung, dann liefert wieder mal ein Zulieferer nicht... Oder Rahmen landen in Containern anstatt im Flugzeug. Ganz ehrlich, schwache Leistung. Ein Autohersteller braucht für ein Modell mehrere HUNDERT BIS TAUSEND Zulieferer und die schaffen das.
> Canyon ist schon mit den paar Teilen an nem Bike überfordert... Oje, da muss aber jemand nochmal professionelles Arbeiten lernen...



Sorry aber hier muss ich mal eine Lanze für Canyon brechen. Bin seit 1987 im internationalen Luft und Seefrachtgeschäft tätig, und das seither für 4 Speditionen die sich alle unter den Top 20 wiederfinden. Will jetzt keinen dadurch auf "dicke Hose"   machen, aber dies nur als Hintergrund.

Es ist nunmal nicht so ganz einfach im Spätsommer/Herbst 2004 Transportdienstleistungen/Frachtraten für 6-8 Monate im vorraus zu kalkulieren. Wenn Canyon heute auf mich zukonmmt und ein Frachtkonzept für 2006 haben möchte (Stabbi, ich würd mich freuen    ) , dann hätte ich echt eine Herrausforderung (die ich übrigens gerne annehmen würde).

Jeder der meint das er Ratenentwicklungen, Ölpreise, Flugfreqeunzen, Alotments bei Airlines, Schiffslaufzeiten, Containerpreise etc., etc., ....... vorraussagen kann, sollte sofort einen Lottoschein ausfüllen   . Dann braucht der auch nicht mehr bei seinem Bike auf den Preis zu schauen und kann gleich noch einen neuen, eigenen, Bikeshop aufmachen  .

Wir haben uns doch von Canyon sicher auch zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil davon überzeugen lassen das hier das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angeboten wird. Aber wie sagen wir es so schön: "Mercedes" fahren wollen, aber nur "VW" bezahlen wollen. Wenn wir den "Mercedes" dann zum "VW" Preis tatsächlich bekommen, dann sollten wir doch einfach mal bei ein paar Dingen die Fre$$e halten. 

Grüsse, Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (5. Mai 2005)

Ich nochmal mit einer Anekdote vom heutigen Abend:
Bin mit Doggy "Freddy" und Bike im Taunus auf die Feierabendrunde zui meinem favorisierten Berggasthof gefahren (kennt jemand den Herzberggasthof    ).

 Beim   kam ich dann mit so einem  "Papageienkostümverkleideten" Scottfahrer ins Gespräch. Naja, sein Bike ist halt einfach nur das allerbeste (seine Meinung). Als wir dann weitere      zu den Bikes wankten schaute er sich mal mein ES7 geanauer an. War schwer beeindruckt von den ganzen XT Teilen (hatte aber sein Schrott   ebenso),  nochmehr von der Manitou und erst recht von den Maguras FR (hatte XT DC drauf). 

Er hatte mir vorher beim   was von 3.500 Euros erzählt, was sein Bike gekostet hat. Die Frage war eigentlich unausweichlich: "was hast Du für das Bike bezahlt", ich : 1999 Euro. Sein Gesicht: UNBEZALHBAR        . 

Flucht, schipft, meckert ...... aber bereuen werdet Ihr das sicher genausowenig wie ich, das wir ein Canyon gekauft haben.

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## nismo2002 (5. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt es doch nicht, einmal hat das Schiff eine Gegenströmung, dann liefert wieder mal ein Zulieferer nicht... Oder Rahmen landen in Containern anstatt im Flugzeug. Ganz ehrlich, schwache Leistung. Ein Autohersteller braucht für ein Modell mehrere HUNDERT BIS TAUSEND Zulieferer und die schaffen das.
> Canyon ist schon mit den paar Teilen an nem Bike überfordert... Oje, da muss aber jemand nochmal professionelles Arbeiten lernen...


Sorry, aber der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!!


----------



## IceCube (5. Mai 2005)

nismo2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!!



Der Vergleich hinkt nicht, er ist gelähmt.

Da Autohersteller die Zulieferer unter Druck setzen. Bei Canyon ist es genau andersherum.


----------



## IceCube (5. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Er hatte mir vorher beim   was von 3.500 Euros erzählt, was sein Bike gekostet hat. Die Frage war eigentlich unausweichlich: "was hast Du für das Bike bezahlt", ich : 1999 Euro. Sein Gesicht: UNBEZALHBAR        .
> 
> Flucht, schipft, meckert ...... aber bereuen werdet Ihr das sicher genausowenig wie ich, das wir ein Canyon gekauft haben.
> 
> ...




SCOTT bietet ja von Null bis unendlich Euronen alles an was das Herz begehrt.
Wer von den Dummnullen auf der Straße sollte denn den Unterschied zwischen einem 300 und einem 3000  SCOTT Bike erkennen?
SCOTT ist eine typische Meid-Marke wenn es ums hochpreisige Segement geht. Dein Kumpel ist also von vornherein keine besondere Leuchte in Sachen Hochpreis-MTB-Segment. Würdest du z.B. eine 5000 Germatec Gurke fahren wollen? Perlen vor die Säue!

Ich kenne die Scott Genius Zwiebeln und ich möcht die komischen Eigenentwicklungs-Scott-Dämpfer nicht geschenkt. Nach 2-3 Jahren ist dann Ciao mit Ersatz oder was?


----------



## Canyonier (5. Mai 2005)

Ich gebe zu langsam bin ich aufgrund der Wartezeit auch ziemlich gereizt und reagiere vielleicht etwas über, aber ich finde  "einfach mal bei ein paar Dingen die Fre$$e halten" wie rumblefish das ausgedrückt hat sollte man auch nicht.
Der Vergleich mit einem Autohersteller ist hart, ich weiß. Aber ich erwarte ja auch lang nicht die selben Ergebnisse. Klar haben die mehr Geld, mehr Macht, mehr Personal... Trotzdem ist und bleibt für mich die Logistikabteilung bei Canyon die Schwachstelle und das wird auch die größte Bremse auf dem Weg zu einem "großen" Hersteller sein. Ich verstehe gut, dass viele da auf andere Hersteller umsteigen.
Und gerade weil das Verschiffen etc. so kompliziert ist wie rumblefish beschrieben hat, sollte man doch etwas mehr Puffer einrechnen. Würde mich echt mal interessieren, bei wievielen das Bike zum vorr. Montagetermin fertig waren. Von wenigen Exoten die es vorher bekommen haben hab ich gehört, aber bei der großen Masse kommt es zu spät. Ich finde es wesentlich angenehmer, wenn mein Rad vorher da ist als ständig zu hören es verschiebt sich. Auch einige geplatze Urlaube etc. wären dann nicht passiert.
Mir kommt es so vor als wären die vorr. Montagetermine unter der Ahnnahme von perfekten aber nie erreichbaren Bedingungen ausgerrechnet worden.
Klar irgendwie akzeptier ich das doch, sonst hätte ich ja abbestellt. Trotzdem bin ich nicht glücklich damit wie das abgelaufen und bin nicht sicher, ob ich mir sowas nochmal antun werde...


----------



## manni46 (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein ES 7 ist endlich da. Gesamteindruck der 1. Runde: sehr gut. Hab leider Grippe und kann keine groessere Tour fahren.

Manni


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Mai 2005)

ich kann euch nur empfehlen nicht mehr bei canyon anzurufen und die armen mitarbeiter zu belästigen. erstens wegen der "ptelefonkosten" und zweitens wegen "faahhm leik juuu", was bei mir mittlerweile schlüsselreize auslöst, und drittens und wichtigstens weil die euch nämlich lediglich alles mögliche erzählen um euch noch die laufende woche ruhig zu stellen und in vorfreude schwelgen zu lassen. das machen die die woche drauf wieder und in der übernächsten erneut. ich für meinen teil hab jetzt die bestellung auf nachnahme geändert, die kohle klar gemacht und lass das einfach gelassen auf mich zukommen...


----------



## evil-knivel (5. Mai 2005)

@Col.Kurtz
Du hast genau den Nagel auf'em Kopf getroffen!    Was soll ich mir Woche für Woche den Kopf zermartern und darauf hoffe das jeden Tag das Bike vor der Tür stehen könnte   

Ich werde die (schönen) Tage mit meinem RR und meinem noch CC-Bike verbringen und abwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackie78 (5. Mai 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Lieferbestätigung per Post bekommst dann steht da der vorraussichtliche Montagetermin...



Ja schon klar, aber einen ungefähren Schätzwert? Auf der Homepage steht was von ca. 2 Wochen, doch wenn man hier so liest scheint das ja sehr optimistisch zu sein...... Oder betrifft das nur die teureren Bikes?


----------



## FrankyB (5. Mai 2005)

@Jakie78

also bei mir dauerts 2 1/2 Monate :-(, Bike ES8

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Jackie78 (5. Mai 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> @Jakie78
> 
> also bei mir dauerts 2 1/2 Monate :-(, Bike ES8
> 
> ...



Nicht im Ernst, oder? Bis dahin ist der Sommer ja schon fast wieder vorbei :X


----------



## McFisch (5. Mai 2005)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich auch aus der Schweiz komme, schreibe ich mal wies bei mir lief. Ich hatte meine Rechnung an einem Montag bekommen und noch gleichentags das Geld überwiesen. Das Geld war am Freitag bei Canyon und am folgenden Montag wurde mein Bike verschickt. Die Sendung kam dann am Freitag bei mir an, also warens 4 Werktage für die Geldüberweisung und nochmal 4 Werktage für den Versand   Das waren zwei harte Wochen, zu wissen dass das langersehnte Bike fertig montiert rumsteht, aber es hat sich gelohnt!


 

das halt ich nicht aus  


aber thx für die info


----------



## Canyonier (5. Mai 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schon klar, aber einen ungefähren Schätzwert? Auf der Homepage steht was von ca. 2 Wochen, doch wenn man hier so liest scheint das ja sehr optimistisch zu sein...... Oder betrifft das nur die teureren Bikes?


Lieferzeit 2 Wochen kannst du vergessen, soll zwar mal vorgekommen sein aber ist unrealistisch. Ich würde mit 2-3 Monaten rechnen...


----------



## Niederbayer (5. Mai 2005)

Die unendliche ES-6 Warterei und die doch sehr undeutliche wachsweiche Informationspolitik von Canyon lässt den Storno-Gedanke bei mir auch immer realer werden.
Kennt jemand das Red Bull Factory-700?
http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1601&PRD_ID=21341&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175
Ist das Bike irgendwo getestet worden?


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Mai 2005)

@Niederbayer: bitte, tu dir das mit dem Red Bill nicht an !!!

Wir haben monatelang ausgehalten, dann werden die Paar Tage dich doch nicht zu so einem Schritt bewegen..........

.....zwar bin ich selbst schon mehrmals auf die Gedanken gekommen, zu stornieren, aber für das andere Bike, was bei mir in Frage kommt - Specialized Enduro Elite Brain mit voll XT-Ausstattung, wil lich nicht freiwillig mindestens 5 oder 6 "Scheine" mehr hinblettern........

Mann Staabi.................wäre Riva näher, würde ich dorthin fahren mit euch persönlich "ein Wörtchen" zu reden..............


----------



## gabelfox (5. Mai 2005)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Die unendliche ES-6 Warterei und die doch sehr undeutliche wachsweiche Informationspolitik von Canyon lässt den Storno-Gedanke bei mir auch immer realer werden.
> Kennt jemand das Red Bull Factory-700?
> http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1601&PRD_ID=21341&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175
> Ist das Bike irgendwo getestet worden?



Kann dir leider nur sagen, das ich mir das Teil gestern bestellt habe   . Mit Chance in 3-4 Wochen da. Hoffe dieses Versprechen gilt mehr als die Debackel-Infos von Canyon.   
Halte dich beim Aussuchen nicht lange mit der Custom-Liste auf. Es geht fast alles was im Katalog angeboten wird. 
Die kpl. XT-Ausstattung und die Fox Dämpfer sprechen ja sowieso für sich. 

Gruss,
gabelfox


----------



## Freti (5. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Rechnung kommt werde ich wohl  mit meinem Passat Variant direkt nach Koblenz düßen und dort das ES6 per Barbezahlung einsacken. Ich habe keine Lust 8 Tage wegen Überweisung und Lieferzeit zu warten.
> 
> Wäre das eigentlich möglich?



Ja, aber sicher. Meinst Du ich lasse mir das Rad in drei oder vier Tagen liefern, wenn ich eine dreiviertel Stunde brauche, um vor dem Laden zu stehen.   
Gruß Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (5. Mai 2005)

das red bull hat bis auf laufräder schon edle parts verbaut, das muss ich gestehen, aber gerade die sind halt nicht so der renner.


----------



## Alkaloid (5. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere, das  XC4 in fast unveränderter Ausstattung um 250 günstiger anzubieten als im Vorjahr, jagt so manchen Fahrradhändler bestimmt unheimlichen Schrecken ein.


Das mit der fast unveränderten Ausstattung stimmt natürlich nicht ganz. Das 2004er XC4 ist am ehesten mit dem 2005er XC5 zu vergleichen, welches immer noch gleichviel kostet. Gegenüber dem 2005er XC4 hatte das 2004er Modell eine bessere Gabel, Bremse, Naben und Sattel.
Die Marge bei Canyon dürfte schon so knapp kalkuliert sein, dass sie nicht von einem Jahr aufs andere nochmal 20% mit dem Preis runtergehen können.

Super finde ich allerdings dass Canyon dieses Jahr auch für alle, die nicht 1500 Euro für ein Fully ausgeben können oder wollen, mit dem XC3 und XC4 ein gutes Angebot hat


----------



## aemkei77 (5. Mai 2005)

> Kennt jemand das Red Bull Factory-700?



test in bike 4/05
sehr gut

eher kompakte sitzposition


----------



## Canyonier (5. Mai 2005)

Wenn mein ES6 nicht so kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen würde hätte ich jetzt auch storniert. Das Specialized Enduro Elite Brain gefällt mir immer besser. Der Rahmen ist so schön außergewöhnlich, dagegen sieht die ES Baureihe richtig konservativ aus. Und wie das Brain-System funktioniert würde mich auch interessieren... Tja, da hat Canyon nochmal Glück gehabt, dass mir das erst so spät aufgefallen ist...


----------



## IceCube (5. Mai 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> test in bike 4/05
> sehr gut
> 
> eher kompakte sitzposition



Super P/L-Verhältnis.
Ich bin aber dem filigranen Canyonhinterbau verfallen.   

Vorallem kann man die Canyons dort am Oberrohr anfassen wo ein CUBE AMS oder ein RED BULL ihre Dämpfer haben.


----------



## IceCube (5. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mein ES6 nicht so kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen würde hätte ich jetzt auch storniert. Das Specialized Enduro Elite Brain gefällt mir immer besser. Der Rahmen ist so schön außergewöhnlich, dagegen sieht die ES Baureihe richtig konservativ aus. Und wie das Brain-System funktioniert würde mich auch interessieren... Tja, da hat Canyon nochmal Glück gehabt, dass mir das erst so spät aufgefallen ist...



Der Rahmen vom Enduro Elite FSR Brain würde mir auch zusagen.

Nur kannst du dort das Losbrechmoment noch nicht nach Belieben einstellen.
Das geht nur bei den S-WORKS Dingern.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch geistig mit einem verbilligtem EPIC COMP gespielt.
Aber das nicht einstellbare Losbrechmoment lies mich vom Kauf zurückschrecken. Kein Bock immer erst ein dickes Schlagloch zu nehmen damit die Federung anfängt zu arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (5. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mein ES6 nicht so kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen würde hätte ich jetzt auch storniert. Das Specialized Enduro Elite Brain gefällt mir immer besser. Der Rahmen ist so schön außergewöhnlich, dagegen sieht die ES Baureihe richtig konservativ aus. Und wie das Brain-System funktioniert würde mich auch interessieren... Tja, da hat Canyon nochmal Glück gehabt, dass mir das erst so spät aufgefallen ist...



Da müßtest du aber schon gewaltig Glück haben. In L steht das ein oder andere Model noch in den Läden (konnte ich Probe fahren   ). Aber nach XL habe ich wochenlang gesucht und suchen lassen.....absolut nichts mehr zu machen dieses Jahr.


----------



## Canyonier (5. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Da müßtest du aber schon gewaltig Glück haben. In L steht das ein oder andere Model noch in den Läden (konnte ich Probe fahen   ). Aber nach XL habe ich wochenlang gesucht und suchen lassen.....absolut nichts mehr zu machen dieses Jahr.


Gut so, das macht mir die Entscheidung leichter


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mein ES6 nicht so kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen würde hätte ich jetzt auch storniert. Das Specialized Enduro Elite Brain gefällt mir immer besser. Der Rahmen ist so schön außergewöhnlich, dagegen sieht die ES Baureihe richtig konservativ aus. Und wie das Brain-System funktioniert würde mich auch interessieren... Tja, da hat Canyon nochmal Glück gehabt, dass mir das erst so spät aufgefallen ist...



Hi Canyonier, ich weiss, daß es hier nicht der richtige Platz ist, um über andere Bikes zu plaudern   aber mir will der Speci Enduro einfach nicht aus dem Kopf...    Problem ist nur, daß in vielen Läden das Teil einfach nicht mehr da ist und eine Nachbestellung einfach nicht mehr möglich ist - alles ausverkauft. Dazu kommt noch der Preis.......und wie halt jede Sache, die mit anderer vergliechen wird, gibt es ein Paar Vor- und Nachteile im Vergleich Speci Enduro vs. Canyon ES.......und das Brain-System soll einfach Spitze sein.....und das Canyon sowieso.........und ich will nicht mehr warten sonder mit neuem Bike unterwegs sein.........und ich krieg gleich eine Krise wenn ich weiter darüber nachdenke.........


----------



## TristanM (5. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Canyonier, ich weiss, daß es hier nicht der richtige Platz ist, um über andere Bikes zu plaudern   aber mir will der Speci Enduro einfach nicht aus dem Kopf...    Problem ist nur, daß in vielen Läden das Teil einfach nicht mehr da ist und eine Nachbestellung einfach nicht mehr möglich ist - alles ausverkauft. Dazu kommt noch der Preis.......und wie halt jede Sache, die mit anderer vergliechen wird, gibt es ein Paar Vor- und Nachteile im Vergleich Speci Enduro vs. Canyon ES.......und das Brain-System soll einfach Spitze sein.....und das Canyon sowieso.........und ich will nicht mehr warten sonder mit neuem Bike unterwegs sein.........und ich krieg gleich eine Krise wenn ich weiter darüber nachdenke.........



Letzte Woche hat ein Kumpel sein Speci bekommen --  Elite -- und ich muß sagen, gefällt mir echt gut!! Bestellt hat er es eine Woche vorher in einem Laden in Rüdesheim/Rhein in der Größe M -- und es hat wirklich nur etwas mehr als eine Woche gedauert und das Bike war da -- Kostenpunkt 2600.-!! Wir waren bei Canyon, weil ich ihm unbedingt mein zukünftiges ES8 zeigen mußte --- er war echt begeistert (allerdings ES9) -- wollte aber eben nicht so lange warten -- dazu kommt, daß er der Meinung war in einen besseren Rahmen investieren zu müssen, deswegen ELITE!! Ein Upgrade der Parts kann man ja nach und nach immernoch machen --- Kann ich alles verstehen -- Aber um nochmal auf das Bike zurück zu kommen --- sieht schon Gangstermäßig aus   dieses Matte Schwarz, und der sehr dünn aufgedruckte Speci Schriftzug -- hat was! Einziger Nachteil ist der voll im Dreck hängende Dämpfer -- da kam dann aber gleich ein "Verhüterli" drüber ----- aber dennoch lasse ich mich nicht von meinem ES8 abbringen


----------



## Canyonier (5. Mai 2005)

Ich hoffe mal nach ein paar hundet Kilometer sieht das alles ganz anders aus und jeder ist glücklich. Das Potential dazu hat das ES6 (und die anderen) ja.
Das ist wie ne Krankheit, die nur der Postbote heilen kann...
Und bei den langen Wartezeiten bin ich schlimm erkrankt, befinde mich wohl grad im Stadium mit Fiberträumen und Halluzinationen...   
Mal ne andere Frage zum ablenken: Rentiert es sich den Lenker gegen ein Carbon-Modell zu tauschen um Schläge etwas mehr zu dämpfen? Es geht mir nicht ums Gewicht, will nur meine Handgelenke etwas schonen. Merkt man da nen Unterschied oder braucht man dazu schon nen ganzen Rahmen aus Carbon?
Und gibt es noch Alternativen zu Syntace oder ist das einfach das Optimum?


----------



## xysiu33 (5. Mai 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche hat ein Kumpel sein Speci bekommen --  Elite -- und ich muß sagen, gefällt mir echt gut!! Bestellt hat er es eine Woche vorher in einem Laden in Rüdesheim/Rhein in der Größe M -- und es hat wirklich nur etwas mehr als eine Woche gedauert und das Bike war da -- Kostenpunkt 2600.-!! Wir waren bei Canyon, weil ich ihm unbedingt mein zukünftiges ES8 zeigen mußte --- er war echt begeistert (allerdings ES9) -- wollte aber eben nicht so lange warten -- dazu kommt, daß er der Meinung war in einen besseren Rahmen investieren zu müssen, deswegen ELITE!! Ein Upgrade der Parts kann man ja nach und nach immernoch machen --- Kann ich alles verstehen -- Aber um nochmal auf das Bike zurück zu kommen --- sieht schon Gangstermäßig aus   dieses Matte Schwarz, und der sehr dünn aufgedruckte Speci Schriftzug -- hat was! Einziger Nachteil ist der voll im Dreck hängende Dämpfer -- da kam dann aber gleich ein "Verhüterli" drüber ----- aber dennoch lasse ich mich nicht von meinem ES8 abbringen



Hi, das Speci ist eine Klasse für sich - hat aber außer dem im Dreck hängenden Dämpfer noch andere Nachteile: kann man nicht schultern; keine Möglichkeit eine Flasche am Rahmen zu befestigen; kaum Möglichkeiten, es an einem Auto-Träger-System zu befestigen; Parts: "nur" Talas RL ( am Canyon RLT = 100,-  Preisunerschied ); schwacher Lenker ( VRO-System dagegen am Canyon   ); schwache Shimano-Parts - nerven mich dermaßen, daß ich sofort aufrüsten müßte; Brain-System = schon wieder ein Teil mehr, das kaputt gehen kann ( obwohl angeblich ein super Teil ) und natürlich der Preis.....Vorteile: Händler(nähe); außergewöhnlicher Rahmen - wirkt in Natura sehr "giftig" und riecht vom weitem nach "Action"; einmalig verlaufendes "Oberrohr" = viel "Sackfreiheit"; Möglichkeit 203mm Bremsscheiben dranzuschrauben; na ja: und zu guter Letzt: ein Hauch von Exclusivität mit dem Namen.............was soll man dazu sagen?...............nächstes Jahr Jungs  ...........und bloß nicht über das Speci Enduro FSR 2005 nachdenken...........  ...........leider kein Erbe in Sicht...............

Woran werden wohl einige von uns heute beim Schlafengehen denken?......


----------



## gabelfox (5. Mai 2005)

Mir auch ein Rätsel wie man an einem 2300Euro Rad (Elite) Deore Schalthebel verbauen kann   

Betreffs des Problems mit dem Radträger gibt es genau für solche Rahmen aber inzwischen Lösungen. Die Einfachste ist eine in der Länge verstellbare Stange, die zwischen Vorbau und Sattelrohr befestigt wird und so ein normales Oberrohr  "simuliert". Bei Rose gibt es sowas jedenfalls im Katalog.


----------



## TristanM (5. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...keine Möglichkeit eine Flasche am Rahmen zu befestigen;...schwache Shimano-Parts - nerven mich dermaßen, daß ich sofort aufrüsten müßte;... außergewöhnlicher Rahmen - wirkt in Natura sehr "giftig" und riecht vom weitem nach "Action"; einmalig verlaufendes "Oberrohr" = viel "Sackfreiheit"; Möglichkeit 203mm Bremsscheiben dranzuschrauben; na ja: und zu guter Letzt: ein Hauch von Exclusivität mit dem Namen.............was soll man dazu sagen?...............nächstes Jahr Jungs  ...........und bloß nicht über das Speci Enduro FSR 2005 nachdenken...........  ...........leider kein Erbe in Sicht...............
> 
> Woran werden wohl einige von uns heute beim Schlafengehen denken?......



Da kann ich nur zustimmen ... also das mit dem Flaschenhalter habe ich auch nicht so ganz glauben können -- er hatte die Flasche unter dem Rohr hängen, genau im Spritzbereich des Vorderrades ----- Da kannste höchstens ne Luftpumpe befestigen -- und die wäre mir dort noch zu schade   Allerdings, "geschultert" hatte er es heute Abend (Wunder...), auf unserer Feirabendtour, auf der ich mal wieder meinte den besseren Weg zu kennen   Bei den Bremsen muß ich sagen, eigentlich sollte die großen Avid drauf sein, waren allerdings bei Auslieferung nur die XT Discs drauf -- da hatte selbst der Händler mal dumm geguckt -- aber die Avids bekommt er nachmontiert... und die DEORE Hebel -- für DIE musste ich ihn leider mal auslachen   Also, ich habe eigentlich nix gegen Deore -- fahre selbst LX und halte sie für preisgünstige Technik die zuverlässig funktioniert -- aber wie Du schon sagtest -- an einem Bike in der Preisklasse absolut indiskutabel -- LX hätten Specialized doch höchstens 10.- mehr gekostet ....

------- Tja, wovon werde ICH wohl heute Nacht träumen??!!! Meine Freundin ist auch noch bis Morgen unterwegs, da bleibt mir ja wohl nur ein Traum vom ES übrig


----------



## xysiu33 (6. Mai 2005)

Hi @TristanM

hoffe, du hast einen schönen Traum - wars von ES oder vom Speci..  

da ich mir das Speci unbedingt schlecht reden muss, hier noch Paar "Nachteile":  die nicht komplett bzw. sehr eingeschrenkt versenkbare Sattelstütze und die sehr wahrscheinliche Möglichkeit bei abgesenkter SStütze leicht auf den Dämpfer zu knallen ! Zwar kleben die Händler so ein Gummi oder Kunststoffteil auf den Dämpfer, das schützt aber mMn sehr wenig, wenn man mit der Sattelstüzte gegen den Dämpfer knallt. Zwar meinen alle - ohne es selbst erlebt zu haben - daß man "so gut wie gar nicht" den Dämpfer erreicht, aber schriftlich wollen Sie es auch nicht bestätigen....
So: jetzt, nachdem ich das Speci schlecht geredet habe, spricht einach (fast) alles für mein ES-6 !     Mal schauen, ob die Laufräder - oder wie auch immer welche teile noch - bei Canyon eingetroffen sind. Es sei denn, der Versender hat die Teile versehentlich an Cube geschickt - dann kommen die AMS-Wartende schneller an ihre Bikes als wir.......  

P.S. wenn es morgen regnen wird, dann fahre mir das Speci Enduro noch mal anzuschauen..........  ..........und vielleicht auch Paar Meter probefahren.......und dann vielleicht auch kaufen (?)........


----------



## Strider (6. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage zum ablenken: Rentiert es sich den Lenker gegen ein Carbon-Modell zu tauschen um Schläge etwas mehr zu dämpfen? Es geht mir nicht ums Gewicht, will nur meine Handgelenke etwas schonen. Merkt man da nen Unterschied oder braucht man dazu schon nen ganzen Rahmen aus Carbon?
> Und gibt es noch Alternativen zu Syntace oder ist das einfach das Optimum?


Dazu hast du 13 cm Federweg * g*
Glaub nicht, dass du den unterschied merken würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (6. Mai 2005)

so ich muss sagen langsam reichts.. anscheinend haben bei canyon auch e mails seit neusestem gegenwind oder müssen was weiß ich tun.. ich glaube nicht dass es gut für einen kunden ist 4 mal eine terminverschiebung zu bekommen.. informationen nur nachträglich und erst nach eigenständigem hartnäckigem nachfragen zu erhalten.. und jetzt 5 tage auf eine antwort per mail zu warten was jetzt sache ist.. zudem geht es da bei ja nicht um ein taschengeld sondern gesamt 4000  

es wäre echt mal nett wenn man eine antwort bekommenwürde und informationen wann das bike als nächster termin nicht kommt


----------



## gui (6. Mai 2005)

@markuztirol:stimme dir voll zu, kann ich nachvollziehn, wir haben inzwischen ja Mitte Mai und in 6 Wochen wird's schon wieder früher dunkel und ...noch immer kein RAD...ich könnte platzen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!; 
mir gehts ähnlich mit meinem XC9, daher war ich schon mal am Mittwoch bei meinem ehemaligen Händler, wenn der bis nächste Woche wie versprochen wirklich liefern kann, dann war's das mit Canyon.zwar sehr, sehr schade, aber....
Ich denke mal das is exakt der Punkt an dem Canyon wirklich was tun muß, weil das, was jetzt abläuft schadet dem Unternehmen mehr, als wenn es schlechte Räder bauen würde. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich gerade ein Focus gekauft, weil er von mir das 'ganze Theater' mitbekommen hat und darauf keinen 'bock' hatte. Er hat zwar rund 500 mehr ausgegeben, aber das war es ihm (und seiner Frau !!) wert ;-))
mal schauen was es die Tage noch so geben wird
servus


----------



## y23 (6. Mai 2005)

oh man, wie geil...
mir war mal wieder zu langweilig, da hab ich mir zum tausendsten mal den canyon katalog zur hand genommen...
hab auf seite 92 mal wieder was geiles entdeckt: schaut euch mal den kerl im blauen shirt auf der linken bildhälfte an. der hat doch nicht wirklich seinen tft auf nen pflasterstein gestellt, oder?
ergonomie am arbeisplatz - schön und gut. aber doch kein pflasterstein aufm schreibtisch ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch mal den kerl im blauen shirt auf der linken bildhälfte an. der hat doch nicht wirklich seinen tft auf nen pflasterstein gestellt, oder?
> ergonomie am arbeisplatz - schön und gut. aber doch kein pflasterstein aufm schreibtisch ...




Warum nicht? Schaut eh gut aus....
...der Monitor gehörte allerdings noch etwas höher!



Hab grad mit Canyon telefoniert -- mein ES6 wird so wie's aussieht wirklich kommende Woche montiert -- Lieferzeit beträgt aber 7-10 Tage, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet...

(Ich bin von ebay, amazon etc. 2 Tage Lieferzeit gewöhnt...)


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage zum ablenken: Rentiert es sich den Lenker gegen ein Carbon-Modell zu tauschen um Schläge etwas mehr zu dämpfen? Es geht mir nicht ums Gewicht, will nur meine Handgelenke etwas schonen. Merkt man da nen Unterschied oder braucht man dazu schon nen ganzen Rahmen aus Carbon?
> Und gibt es noch Alternativen zu Syntace oder ist das einfach das Optimum?



Carbonlenker würde ich schon aus Sicherheitsgründen NICHT montieren. Gelegentlich stürzt man ja doch mal, da weiß man dann bei einem Carbonlenker nie, ob man ihn noch weiterverwenden darf oder ob man ihn tauschen sollte...

Bezüglich Schläge dämpfen: Du hast ja eh eine 130mm-Foxgabel dran, dazu noch einen breiten Vorderreifen (ich geb mir einen Schwalbe BigBetty 2,4" drauf) mit wenig Druck -- perfekt.


----------



## Bigattack (6. Mai 2005)

@ Floimschnee

Dann kommt Dein Bike also erst nach Pfingsten? Schöne ********! Wann hast Du bestellt? 7-10 Tage Lieferzeit ist echt lange!


----------



## allee73 (6. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, mit folgendem offenen Brief spreche ich für viele Kunden von Canyon. Gerne freue ich mich über Euer Feedback und Eure Erfahrungen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Markus Kocher




Viele warten auf Ihr Rad, ich warte immer noch auf Feedback bzgl. meines Briefes (siehe unten), den ich am 28.04.05 Canyon bzw. Herrn Arnold per Email zukommen hab lassen...

Achso ja, auf mein Rad warte ich natürlich auch noch. Bisher wurde (leider nur mündlich, denn schriftliche Lieferinfo gab es - zumindest bei mir - nicht) der Liefertermin vom 24.03.05 auf die KW20 verschoben. Das wäre dann - setzen wir mal voraus, dass das Rad auch tatsächlich in KW20 *geliefert* wird - eine *Verschiebung des Liefertermins * um sagenhafte *8 Wochen*. Und man bedenke, seit Januar - da hab ich mein Rad nämlich in Koblenz bestellt - habe ich von Canyon bis zum heutigen Tage kein aktives Feedback erhalten. 

Der Preis ist nicht immer ein Argument. Ich bin gerne bereit, etwas mehr für mein Rad zu bezahlen, wenn der Service und der Umgang mit den Kunden stimmt. Aber scheinbar ist das ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz: Service und Discount über das Internet vertragen sich nur in den seltesten Fällen.

Canyon, Ihr macht das klasse, weiter so!

Markus Kocher

PS: Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn wir schon heute unsere Räder/Modelle für 2010 bestellen (wenn es Canyon da noch gibt).


----------



## xysiu33 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo, bevor ich euch ein schönes ( in NRW verregnetes ) Wochenende wünsche, hier eine kurze Info:

mein Bike soll nächste Woche zusammengeschraubt werden!!!!
Habe ich gerade von Canyon erfahren. Ellerdings fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit: ..........der Rahmen   

ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich weinen   oder lachen    soll.........

........es wird jedoch bei Canyon damit gerechnet, daß die Rahmen am Montag, also am 09. Mai da sind........sollte es zutreffen, dann stehe ich am Samstag den 14. um 09:00 Uhr auf der Matte..........und dann heisst es vielleicht, die Laufräder sind noch nicht da.......


----------



## markuztirol (6. Mai 2005)

soo endlcih eine antwort.. hmm und jetzt sollten teile mitte der KW 19 kommen... hmm.. mal überlegen.. dann kommen noch tage für die montage dazu dann noch 8 tage für die lieferung .. hmmm tolll

i glaub mir vergehts .....

ich glaub ich werd jetzt auch zum bike handler in der nähe mal hinschaun und den mal fragen wei lange er braucht um mir ien enduro brain zu checken .. umzubaun auf miene wunschspezifikation . ..... denn bald is juni und dann dauerts noch zwei monate ca bis das canyon sparbuch kommt wo ich dann das bike günstiger bekommen würde........ he na echt.. 

canyon soll mir auflisten was sie alles vom bike beisamen haben und dann den rest weglassen.. kauf mir die letzten teile selber.. sollesn sie mir die halt nicht verrechnen

viel geht das ja

dann hat die warterei mal ein ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (6. Mai 2005)

@markuztirol


wenn eh so lange warten musst, könntest dir ja beim schreiben etwas mehr zeit lassen...  es lebe die lesbarkeit


----------



## simonsearch (6. Mai 2005)

zum glück konnte ich im Januar kein ES 6 mehr bestellen (ausverkauft!!!)...
da hab ich mir kurzer Hand ein MC40 2004 von Scott für lächerliche 1000 Eier genehmigt...

Prost


----------



## aemkei77 (6. Mai 2005)

du meinst das hier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





soll uns jetzt der neid packen? 




1053 euro


----------



## lal (6. Mai 2005)

ich glaube die canyon email verwaltung macht zur zeit urlaub
kann aber auch sein dass die sich ein verlängertes wochenende genehmigt haben nach den feiertag gestern
warte nähmlich auch schon 4 tage auf ne email

sowas ist echt nicht in ordnung


----------



## TAILor (6. Mai 2005)

ich versuche jetzt seit tagen bei canyon durchzukommen, ohne erfolg. hab min schon zehn mal angerufen.
anfang der woche ne mail geschickt, aber keine antwort erhalten, echt schwach. ich möchte doch nur die zahlungsart in nachname ändern.


----------



## Mr.Chris (6. Mai 2005)

Na gott sei Dank hab ich mir das alles erspart (die warterei), hab mein es7 ende feb. storniert und mir direkt aus dem laden ein spec. enduro brain geholt da ich merkte das diese ganze spv gschicht eh ned gscheid funktioniert.
hat zwar etwas mehr gekostet, aber das ist es wert.   

manche fahrn halt früher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (6. Mai 2005)

Wow, was für eine Endzeitstimmung hier im Wartezimmer. Alle reden davon zu stornieren, oder prahlen gar das sie es schon getan haben. Aber gut, ich muß zugeben auch ich stehe kurz davor mir die ganze Geschichte mit dem ES6 zu vergessen. Problem ist nur das die Bikes die ich im Auge habe  und dazu zählen nicht diese abartigen Spec. Modelle, alle Lieferzeiten von min 4-6 Wochen haben, oder schon ausverkauft sind.
Oder weiß einer nen Laden wo ein CUBE AMS FR COMP mit angemessener Ausstattung zum mitnehmen steht ?.
Ich werde wohl noch die nächste Woche abwarten, am Fr. bin ich in der Nähe von Koblenz, entweder ist es dann fertig, oder ich muß ernsthaft nach was anderem suchen.


----------



## Melocross (6. Mai 2005)

ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort! Jetzt noch zu stornieren, finde ich nicht sehr sinnvoll, war ja auch eigentlich zu 80% der Wartezeit meist sauer, aber irgendwie juckst mich derzeit nicht mehr und ich freue mich eigentlich nur noch auf nächste Woche, wenn mein ES6 endlich da ist.

Hatte auch oft den Gedanken zu stornieren, aber andererseits habe ich es so gesehen, das ich Canyon damit sicher nicht eins auswische, weil dafür kauft es halt jemand anderes und freut sich und ich fahre dann mit einem Bike das ich
1. früher bekommen habe
2. nicht 100% gewollt habe
weil in der Preisklasse gibt es nun mal nicht viel Auswahl mit guten Teilen.

also liebe Canyon Community locker bleiben, den Endspurt schaffen wir jetzt auch noch.


----------



## ow1 (6. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> also liebe Canyon Community locker bleiben, den Endspurt schaffen wir jetzt auch noch.


     
Endlich mal ein vernünftiges Wort. Alles hat ein Ende. Auch die unendliche Warterei


----------



## asksam (6. Mai 2005)

Mr.Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Na gott sei Dank hab ich mir das alles erspart (die warterei), hab mein es7 ende feb. storniert und mir direkt aus dem laden ein spec. enduro brain geholt da ich merkte das diese ganze spv gschicht eh ned gscheid funktioniert.
> hat zwar etwas mehr gekostet, aber das ist es wert.
> 
> manche fahrn halt früher....


So kann man es sich auch schönreden. Das Specialized ist wirklich ein sehr schickes bike, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es den Preis rechtfertigen soll. Billige Shimano Teile, und als ich mir die Schweißnähte näher angesehen habe, war ich endgültig von den Specialized entäuscht. Sorry, aber mein ES8 gefällt mir um einiges besser. Da war ich auch gerne bereit etwas länger zu warten.

asksam


----------



## rumblefish (7. Mai 2005)

Mr.Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Na gott sei Dank hab ich mir das alles erspart (die warterei), hab mein es7 ende feb. storniert und mir direkt aus dem laden ein spec. enduro brain geholt da ich merkte das diese ganze spv gschicht eh ned gscheid funktioniert.
> hat zwar etwas mehr gekostet, aber das ist es wert.
> 
> manche fahrn halt früher....



Tja, ich fahr schon das ES7 und die SPV Geschichte funktioniert 100%. Und wenn Du wüsstest wie geil das IT ist, dann würdest Du nur noch   

Mein ES7 hat zwar etwas weniger gekostet als Dein Bike, aber es ist es wert    


Rumble


----------



## fohns (7. Mai 2005)

auch ich habe gestern mein Canyon storniert!! 

das lasse ich nicht mehr mit mir machen. 
erst brief mit ankündigung eines verspäteten montagetermins eingegangen - dann email, dass der inhalt des briefes nicht auf meine bestellung zutrifft - dann unbeantwortete emails auf meine anfragen zu neuem termin - und dann (endlich hotline erreicht) die vertröstung auf "voraussichtlich KW 20" (O-Ton. wers glaubt...), dh die woche, die auch im legendären brief erwähnt war.

keine frage: bestimmt gute bikes, aber schlechter service am kunden.

so bin ich in einen bikeshop und habe mir ein cube gekauft. das radl rennt wunderbar, klasse beratung im shop, bike direkt erstklassig eingestellt.
das war mir eine lehre für die zukunft.

trotzdem an alle wartenden: ich wünsch Euch allen, dass Ihr Eure räder bald bekommt   
ps: der grund der neueren verzögerung liegt nach aussage der hotline an fehlenden teilen.

grüße,
fohns.


----------



## IceCube (7. Mai 2005)

Tut mir leid aber mit einer Federgabel die REBA heißt fahre ich nicht herum.


----------



## fohns (7. Mai 2005)

Würd ich auch nicht   
meine ist ne Pike.


----------



## asksam (7. Mai 2005)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> so bin ich in einen bikeshop und habe mir ein cube gekauft. das radl rennt wunderbar, klasse beratung im shop, bike direkt erstklassig eingestellt.
> das war mir eine lehre für die zukunft.
> 
> grüße,
> fohns.


Hi fohns, wohne in der Nähe von Hanau. Wo hast du dein bike gekauft? Bin immer an guten bikeshops interessiert, auch wenn ich mir diesmal eins bestellt habe.

gruss asksam


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid aber mit einer Federgabel die REBA heißt fahre ich nicht herum.



kindisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (7. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> kindisch.



jajaja...
glaube, die ironie ist aus meiner antwort nicht hervorgegangen.   
grüße an alle REBA-fahrer.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Mai 2005)

Hi, @fohns ist nicht der erste der storniert hat - er hat das Recht dazu.
Seien wir mal ehrlich: wenn viele von uns noch kein anderes Bike hätten, würden wir auch im Dreieck springen und zum nächsten Händer gehen um ein neues Bike zu bestellen......schade aber wahr.

Ich muß trotzdem sagen, daß ich mit der Hotline keine großartigen Probleme hatte mit der Erreichbarkeit - auch Emails wurden max. nach 2-3 Tagen beantwortet.

Trotzdem finde ich es sehr schade, daß Canyon es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt erstens, die Kunden ernst zu nehmen (Benachrichtigungsystem usw) zweitens, die Teile schon wieder mal nicht rechtzeitig parat hat; drittens, immer wieder widersprüchlige Aussage bzgl. fehlenden Teilen und und und.
Ich glaub, das wird sich Canyon auf die Dauer nicht leisten können.

Ich bin auch mal auf den Service  n a c h   dem Bike-Kauf gespannt. Habe mal überwiegend Positives gehört, aber ich bin immer no ein Pechvogel, daß es bei mir meinstens nicht so funkzt wie es halt sein soll..........

Übrigens: @fohns wäre der nächste, der von Canyon auf Cube umgestiegen ist - zwar weiß ich nicht, was er für Canyon-Bike bestellt hat aber die Jungs von Cube können bald ein Dankesbrief an Canyon schicken.....  

Ich fürchte für Canyon wird das noch nicht der letzte Wächsler werden.....  

Da das Wochenendwetter so wie so Sch....e ist, ist die Warterei auf das Canyon-Bike noch nicht soooo tragisch.......  

Canyon: wie wäre es denn damit, wenn die Wartenden schon mal per Post die Bedinungsanleitungen bekommen würden und schon mal die Theorie studieren könnten.  

Gruß aus dem Land des ewigen Regens - NRW


----------



## pyr0 (7. Mai 2005)

habe gerade die Auftragsbestätigung für ein Big Mountain 1 bekommen *freu*
Nun gehöre ich auch zum "wartenden G/K-reis"

Gruß,
XeroX


----------



## lasso1 (7. Mai 2005)

Alle reden von langen Wartezeiten und stornierung
wird überhaupt noch ein termin eingehalten?
mein XC6 soll am 27.05.05 montiert werden!
kann ich mich jetzt schon auf eine auf eine 1-2 Monatige termin verschiebung einstellen
?


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Mai 2005)

@lasso1: 

keine Panik - länger als wir, also ES-6 Anwärter - wirst du bestimmt nicht warten   

ich denke, so 1 oder 2 Ausritte im Sommer 2005 schaffst du schon.....


----------



## gabelfox (7. Mai 2005)

So, mal was Positives: Das WXC5 meiner Frau ist heute bei uns angekommen. Ürsprünglicher Montagetermin war der 6.April  

Das Rad ist gelinde gesagt "DER HIT". Echt super. Leider fehlt der rechte Lenkerstopfen, das Rad fährt aber auch ohne   , und das sehr gut. Für die interessierten Frauen unter uns, stelle ich später mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Und bitte keine Kommentare zu den Reflektoren. Da muss ich noch bissl Überzeugungsarbeit leisten


----------



## MB_Bazillus (7. Mai 2005)

Leute,
meine eMails wurden immer zügig bearbeitet. 2 Tage Laufzeit maximal! 
Die Hotline war immer kompetent und freundlich. Kann Eure Kritik also nicht teilen. Für das Cube habe ich mich nur entschieden, weil es das geeignetere Bike für mich ist, und das XC9 schon ausverkauft war!
Mittlerweile steht mein Cube im Wohnzimmer rum, und - was soll ich sagen: Es regnet Bindfäden   !
Also: Don`t panic!


----------



## bikegrufti (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
 ich "oute" mich heute als einer der vielen ES6 (L) wartenden. Seit ich bestellt habe (im Januar) bin ich recht regelmäßig stiller Gast im Wartezimmer. Ist immer wieder sehr unterhaltsam! 
Bin heute mit dem Schreiben von Canyon (bezügl. 19KW, welches ja offensichtlich an viele von euch gegangen ist) in Koblenz gewesen und hab`da mal nachgefragt ob es bezügl. Lieferung schon eine Tendenz gibt.   
Im Laden wurde mir gesagt, ich solle nächste Woche mal anrufen, da ja dann erst klar wäre ob wirklich alle Teile gekommen sind. (nachvollziehbar)  
Danach war ich noch kurz in der Werkstatt, wo ein  Mitarbeiter nach Anfrage kurz mal in den PC schaute und  mir ein wenig Hoffnung auf mein Bike für die 
20 KW machte. Naja, wir werden sehen, da ich es nicht all zu weit bis nach Koblenz habe werd`ich nächste Woche evtl. nochmal hinfahren und nachhören ob alle Teile zur Montage eingetroffen sind.

P.S. Auch mir hilft die aktuelle Wetterlage dabei, wärend der Warterei nicht durchzudrehen


----------



## Mechu (7. Mai 2005)

Bin auch einer der Wartenden, werde dann aber erst langsam nervös, wenn mein angegebener Montagetermin überschritten (11.5. / XC7) ist. So lange bin ich schön geduldig. Vielleicht könnte aufgrund von so vieler hitziger Diskussionen Staabi mal offenlegen, welche Typen Bikes zu welcher Zeit zusammengeschraubt werden und welche Teile da noch im speziellen fehlen. 
Gut evtl. führt dass dann noch für mehr Verwirrung aber die haben wir ja hier eh schon!
Grüsse an alle Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbier (7. Mai 2005)

Es fehlen noch Teile, es fehlen noch Teile, es fehlen noch Teile ....  
Mal Shimano(lt. Brief), mal Rahmen, mal Hirn....  
Kw 16, 17, 18, 19 ,......  
Gegenströmung, falscher Container ....  
Probleme mit Fox RP3, dünner Schläuche, .....
Cube in fast jedem Test vor Canyon.  
Obwohl schon im Dezember abzusehen war, werden die Bestseller ES6
und EX9 als letzte ausgeliefert. 
Lieber Herr Staab,
mit fast allem kann ich leben, aber es sollte möglich sein die Kunden
richtig zu informieren. Trotz Hausbau und Planung der Modelle 2006.
Eine Liste, wann welcher Rahmen da ist, sollte möglich sein.
Vielleicht kann ja auch das Forum wieder auf der Homepage genannt werden,
ohne Neukunden durch verärgerte Altkunden abzuschrecken.
Gruß Dosenbier


----------



## Fat_Tony (8. Mai 2005)

Das Wort zum Abend ....
Ich werde jetzt schön schlafen gehe und von meinem Canyon träumen!
Und sollte ich mich fragen :"Wann ist es endlich da" werd ich mir selbst antworten "wenn es da ist" 
Die nächsten 2-3 Monate werden trotz Stress in der Schule genial, weil ich mich auf mein neues Bike freuen kann   

Lukas


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Herr Staab,
> mit fast allem kann ich leben, aber es sollte möglich sein die Kunden
> richtig zu informieren. Trotz Hausbau und Planung der Modelle 2006.
> Eine Liste, wann welcher Rahmen da ist, sollte möglich sein.
> ...



Hallo, schließe mich diesem Aufruf an !

Bei dem ganzen "hin und her", widersprüchlichen Aussagen usw usf, wäre es angebracht, die ungeduldigen hier in Forum - wenn nicht öffentlich dann vielleicht via "Privatmail" zu informieren 

Bei mir waren es letzte Woche die Teile, die noch fehlten - jetzt ist es der Rahmen   vielleicht wurden letzte Woche der Rahmen verkauft und jetzt sind die Teile schon da aber der Rahmen wieder weg....bla bla bla.

Ab morgen fängt die 19 KW !  Die Letzte im Wartestress ?


----------



## axl65 (8. Mai 2005)

Bin Cube_Fahrer und spiele mit dem Gedanken,nächstes Jahr ein Canyon zu ordern.Aber wenn ich das hier lese,bekomme ich ja Angst!!!Ich verstehe aber die Politik von Canyon nicht!Wäre es nicht besser,von Anfang an mit offenen Karten zuspielen?Sieht doch dann auch viel besser aus wenn sie das Bike früher liefern könnten als angegeben.Da geht meine Tendenz doch wieder zu einem Cube!!!


----------



## Marco A. (8. Mai 2005)

bikegrufti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich "oute" mich heute als einer der vielen ES6 (L) wartenden. Seit ich bestellt habe (im Januar) bin ich recht regelmäßig stiller Gast im Wartezimmer. Ist immer wieder sehr unterhaltsam!
> Bin heute mit dem Schreiben von Canyon (bezügl. 19KW, welches ja offensichtlich an viele von euch gegangen ist) in Koblenz gewesen und hab`da mal nachgefragt ob es bezügl. Lieferung schon eine Tendenz gibt.
> Danach war ich noch kurz in der Werkstatt, wo ein  Mitarbeiter nach Anfrage kurz mal in den PC schaute und  mir ein wenig Hoffnung auf mein Bike für die
> ...


----------



## bikegrufti (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Du machst mir gerade hoffnung das mein ES 6 in L (Bestellt am 14.12.2004)
nächste Woche montiert wird     
Wird auch langsam Zeit ,kann die lästerei meiner Bikekollegen nicht mehr ertragen    muß mir ständige solche sprüche anhören wie: Wird das aus einem Stück gefeilt?   ja ,aber mit ner Nagelfeile !  
Na ,gut von der lieferzeit würde das ja passen.  
Warten wir's ab
MFG Marco[/QUOTE]

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich bei deinem Bike nächste Woche was tun würde, da dies erhoffen ließe, das es mit den ES überhaupt weiter geht und dann auch meins bald abholbereit im Laden steht.    

Was irgendwelche Sprüche angeht, so hatte ich mit der Info über lange und sich ggf. verschiebende Lieferzeiten schon vorgesorgt, da ich das Spiel im letzen Jahr bei meinem Kumpel schon mitbekommen habe. Des überrascht mich also nicht all zu sehr  
In der Hoffnung das in der kommenden Woche nur positive Infos von der Canyon Werkstatt kommen    
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (8. Mai 2005)

Ich hätte jetzt auch gerne mal eine Aussage von Canyon wann die ersten ES6 Modelle ausgeliefert werden   

Oder müssen wir noch zwei Wochen warten bis alle Teile eingetroffen sind   

Langsam reichen mir die Spekulationen, ich möchte Fakten hören


----------



## evil-knivel (8. Mai 2005)

> axl65Bin Cube_Fahrer und spiele mit dem Gedanken,nächstes Jahr ein Canyon zu ordern.Aber wenn ich das hier lese,bekomme ich ja Angst!!!



Wenn du nächstes Jahr eins haben willst solltest du vllt jetzt schon mal vorbestellen (Stornieren kannste ja immer noch  ) 

Mein Montagetermin (13.05.05) rückt auch immer näher und ich bekomme jetzt schon kribbeln im Hintern....ob das was gibt da bin Ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte jetzt auch gerne mal eine Aussage von Canyon wann die ersten ES6 Modelle ausgeliefert werden
> 
> Oder müssen wir noch zwei Wochen warten bis alle Teile eingetroffen sind
> 
> Langsam reichen mir die Spekulationen, ich möchte Fakten hören



Habe am Freitag angerufen -- mein ES6 wird wie angekündigt in der kommenden Woche montiert werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, *@fohns* ist nicht der erste der storniert hat - er hat das Recht dazu.
> 
> Übrigens: *@fohns* wäre der nächste, der von Canyon auf Cube umgestiegen ist - zwar weiß ich nicht, was er für Canyon-Bike bestellt hat aber die Jungs von Cube können bald ein Dankesbrief an Canyon schicken..



So, weil man das ständig liest, muss das mal gesagt werden: 
das "@" braucht man doch nicht verwenden, wenn man bloß einen Namen erwähnt... 

"@" bedeutet ja "at", somit verwendet man's nur so:

@irgendeinNickname: du hast doch gesagt, etc, blabla...



Und noch was: wenn ihr den Endtag des Zitier-Tags (*[/QUOTE]*) weglöscht, wird es nicht funktionieren... 



.


----------



## Wolfskin (8. Mai 2005)

Komisch, hast wohl was vorrausichtlich in deinem Satz vergessen. Als ich am Fr. angerufen habe waren noch nicht alle Teile für ES6 da und es war auch nicht klar ob das alles mit der Montage bis nächsten Fr. hinhaut. Habe auch in L bestellt also daran kanns nicht liegen.
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was hier nächste Woche, also ab morgen ab geht .. ich würde ja fast drum wetten dass keiner am nächsten Wochenende sein ES6 in den Händen hält.    aber warten wirs ab, ich würde mich gerne irren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, hast wohl was vorrausichtlich in deinem Satz vergessen.



Du hast recht, bei Canyon kann man ja leider nie wissen....


----------



## Knuffi (8. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am Freitag angerufen -- mein ES6 wird wie angekündigt in der kommenden Woche montiert werden.



Die Betonung liegt ja auch auf "kommende Woche montiert". Wie lange dann der Verdsand dauert ist ja auch nicht bekannt


----------



## Melocross (8. Mai 2005)

Den Herrn den ich vor 2 Wochen als letztes dran hatte, meinte ich soll am Dienstag in der heiligen KW19 anrufen und nochmals nachfragen wann mein Bike in der heiligen KW 19 das Haus verlässt. Das werd ich dann am Dienstag auch mal machen.  
Sollte das nä. Woche wieder nicht hinhauen, dann weiß ich echt nicht mehr was ich sagen soll.


----------



## Buhmuckel (8. Mai 2005)

Ich bete ja schon jeden Abend, dass endlich das erste ES6 rausgeht und hier im Forum wieder euphorische Töne klingen,  
mein Antideprssivum geht nämlich langsam zur Neige


----------



## axl65 (8. Mai 2005)

asphalt-nuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nächstes Jahr eins haben willst solltest du vllt jetzt schon mal vorbestellen (Stornieren kannste ja immer noch  )


Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!!!  Klasse Idee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (8. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> So, weil man das ständig liest, muss das mal gesagt werden:
> das "@" braucht man doch nicht verwenden, wenn man bloß einen Namen erwähnt...
> 
> "@" bedeutet ja "at", somit verwendet man's nur so:
> ...


) 

Hallo @Flo STOP,

@danke @für @die @Belehrung STOP  @werde @mich @daran @halten STOP
@aber @erst @wenn @mein @Bike @da @ist STOPP @dann @werde @ich @viel @weniger @Zeit @haben STOP @um @hier @ständig @zu @posten STOP

@Gute @Nacht


----------



## Melocross (8. Mai 2005)

Hallloooo,

bitte nicht verrückt werden zum Schluss


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> [/b])
> 
> Hallo @Flo STOP,
> 
> ...




haha, ok, ich auch....

Jetzt musst du nur noch den [/QUOTE]-Tag stehen lassen, dann passt alles perfekt.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Hallloooo,
> 
> bitte nicht verrückt werden zum Schluss



WAS ?  Wie soll ich denn nicht verrückt werden, wenn ich seit fast einem halben Jahr auf ein FAHRRAD warte ?   

Wenn ich es nur ahnen würde im Dezember, dann würde ich mir ein Flugzeug bei Boening bestellen - die wären glaube ich schneller oder zumindes genau so schnell, wenn ich das ding cash bezahlen würde........  

Ich bin gespannt, was die Jungs von der Hotline heute denken/gedacht haben bevor sie schlafen gehen: "ach du Sch....e, ich schreib mich morgen lieber krank, denn die Telefone werden morgen bestimmt glühen - und es werden hauptsächlich die ES-6`ler anrufen, vor allem der verrückte xysiu33, der schon fast durchdreht"    

Sorry Canyon-Hotline: aber die 19 KW wird lang für euch - satte 6 Arbeitstage - die einzige "volle" Woche im Mai !   
Aber Kopf hoch: die nächste Woche kann eine Menge "Kohle" in eure Kasse bringen - wenn ihr es nur wollt und unsere Bikes zusammenschraubt   

Ich hoffe nur, es wird in der Werkstatt nicht eingebrochen nächste Woche.....  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Canyonier (8. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur, es wird in der Werkstatt nicht eingebrochen nächste Woche.....


Hmmm.... du bringst mich da auf eine Idee  
Kennt ihr den Film "Fool Proof"?


----------



## Dosenbier (8. Mai 2005)

Wenn in KW 19 nur ES6 gebaut werden, wann werden dann bitte die XC9
gebaut? Jetzt kommt mir langsam, wie Canyon die Preise halten kann.
Wenn das Bike endlich kommt, ist es eigentlich schon wieder ein Auslaufmodell.  
Shimano und SRAM haben ja schon ihre Parts für 2006 in der Fachpresse 
vorgestellt.


----------



## SiscoSan (8. Mai 2005)

Hi arme wartenden,

gibt es überhaupt schon jemanden, der ein ES sein eigen nennt? Oder besser noch ein ES7? Ich habe mir eines in XL geordert und denke mal der 12.5. wird wohl nicht als Termin gehalten werden. Das XC5 meiner Freunding ist schon 4 Wochen kommentarlos "überfällig" :-(

Ich schlage Canyon als Werbepartner für Snickers vor, ... falls mal wieder länger dauert   



Grüße,
Sisco


----------



## Dosenbier (8. Mai 2005)

Gute Nacht Canyon


----------



## rumblefish (9. Mai 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi arme wartenden,
> 
> gibt es überhaupt schon jemanden, der ein ES sein eigen nennt? Oder besser noch ein ES7? Ich habe mir eines in XL geordert und denke mal der 12.5. wird wohl nicht als Termin gehalten werden. Das XC5 meiner Freunding ist schon 4 Wochen kommentarlos "überfällig" :-(
> 
> ...



Na klar gibt es das.   

ES7 (Grösse L) am 15.12.2004 bestellt und 2 Tage später für den 20.04.2005 geplant, bestätigt worden . Montiert am 27.04.2005 und persönlich am Tag darauf von mir abgeholt. Fährt genial   

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (9. Mai 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage Canyon als Werbepartner für Snickers vor, ... falls mal wieder länger dauert


Das heißt "wenns mal wieder länger dauert"...
Allerdings bin ich gegen Canyon als Werbepartner, bei der Wartezeit hab ich 20kg Übergewicht wenn ich mit Snickers anfange...


----------



## Melocross (9. Mai 2005)

die KW 19 hat endlich begonnen!!!


----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> die KW 19 hat endlich begonnen!!!



Ob das ein Grund zur Freude ist wage ich noch zu bezweifeln, irgendwas sagt mir das wir diese Woche auch noch kein ES6 in den Händen halten werden   

Zum Glück ist das Wetter zum  :kotz: , sonst würde ich mich noch mehr ärgern das ich mich für ein Canyon entschieden habe.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Albert73 (9. Mai 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Das XC5 meiner Freunding ist schon 4 Wochen kommentarlos "überfällig" :-(



Hm, mein XC 6 ist erst ein paar Tage überfällig, aber das klingt nicht gut   .  Mal abwarten wann Canyon mein Mail beantwortet. 

Nachdem bei meinem alten Hardtail vor ein paar Tagen die Gabel undicht geworden ist, wird's nun langsam dringend. Zum Glück ist das Wetter schlecht (2 Grad heute früh + Regen).


----------



## mischuer (9. Mai 2005)

Aktuelles zu ner Zubehörbestellung:

- Vor 8 Wochen bestellt
- Vor 2 Wochen bezahlt
- keine Antwort auf Mail, keine Ware


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich war heute morgen im Shop und habe mal in den Werkstattplan geschaut:

- XC9 sind seit letzter Woche in der Montage, auch bereits einige versendet/abgeholt

- ES 6 gehen heute die ersten in die Montage

Insgesamt sind in der letzen Woche nach mehreren Teile- und Rahmenlieferungen sehr sehr viele Räder verschiedenster Modelle frei zur Montage gekommen, was natürlich einen kleinen Stau verursacht. Nach wie vor wird nach Auftragsnummer/Bestelldatum montiert. Im Moment haben wir sicher den höchsten Auftragsbestand den es je bei Canyon gegeben hat, da hohe Nachfrage und späte Lieferung einiger Modelle zusammengekommen sind. Dieser Knoten wird sich jetzt nach und nach lösen und dann gehen auch die Wartezeiten für Neubestellungen (liegen im Moment für nicht vormontierte Bikes bei knapp 8 Wochen) runter.

Wg. der Mails. Sorry, wir haben im Moment einfach ein sehr hohes Aufkommen an Kundenanfragen, was sowohl die Telefonleitungen als auch die Mails sehr stark beansprucht. Deshalb ist zur es im Moment leider sehr schwierig, telefonisch durchzukommen und Mails dauern länger als gewohnt. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> - ES 6 gehen heute die ersten in die Montage



Jetzt bekomme ich feuchte Augen    Sollte es wirklich noch vor Pfingsten soweit sein   

Ich bete ab jetzt brav jeden Morgen


----------



## Bigattack (9. Mai 2005)

Darauf habe ich gewartet!!!  

Unter den ersten müsste meins wohl dabei sein (Bestelldatum: 03.12.2004)


----------



## PWau (9. Mai 2005)

Drück Euch die Daumen....bei mir wurde Dienstag montiert und Samstag Nachmittag war es da...nur ich nicht!


----------



## Tilmann S. (9. Mai 2005)

Grand Canyon Elite

Montag 2.5. bestellt 
Freitag 6.5. geliefert.

Super


----------



## Melocross (9. Mai 2005)

das klingt ja mal nach was!! 

Ich hoffe das meins heute bei der Montage dabei ist


----------



## readymaker (9. Mai 2005)

juhuuu! endlich gehts los mit den xc9.
ich hoffe ich bin bei den ersten dabei.

was mich mal interessieren würde ist, wieviele bikes pro tag in der werkstatt montiert werden können? würde einfach gerne wissen in welcher größenordnung das liegt.
und auch wieviele räder von einer serie canyon überhaupt verkaufen kann.


----------



## readymaker (9. Mai 2005)

ok ich nehms wieder zurück.
xc9 werden zwar schon gebaut, aber bei den XL fehlt anscheinend noch was. lieferung wird für mittwoch erwartet. pfingsten sollte sich aber ausgehen.

wie ernst diese prognose zu nehmen ist weiß ich allerdings nicht 
immerhin sollte ja alle teile des xc9 schon seit kw17 lagernd sein! 

aber wenigstens kommt jetzt bewegung in die sache.

vielleicht kann ich ja noch den einen oder anderen fahrbericht lesen...


----------



## Wrangler (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Freunde,

auch wenn ich der einzige bin, den das hier wahrscheinlich interessiert:
Kann man denn schon sagen, wie bis jetzt das Schiff mit dem 'ES6 in S Container' so im Rennen ist?
Bleibt es bei der 20. KW? 
Ich hoffe ja, dass bis dahin (und dann immer noch) alle 'Anbauteile' auf Lager sind!


----------



## xysiu33 (9. Mai 2005)

"....lassss dich üüüüberraschen......"

vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntag mit meinem Canyon in die Kirche....  

hoffentlich wird es der kommende Sonntag werden.......

Ich habe mich noch nie so gefreut, 2000,- Oiro auszugeben......  

Jetzt müssen wir alle nur noch ein bomben Wetter fürs Wochenende und die gesamte kommende Woche bestellen.

Gruß nach Koblenz und die ganze Welt


----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

So, gerade nochmal mit der Hotline von Canyon telefoniert und noch schnell "normale" Schläuche in Auftrag gegeben. Dazu noch einen Flaschenhalter und eine neue Flasche bestellt. 

Lt. dem Mitarbeiter befindet sich mein Auftrag bereits in der Bearbeitungsphase, der Verkäufer meinte das es evtl. am Mittwoch raus geht   

Bitte, bitte, bitte, lasst es am Wochenende da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntag mit meinem Canyon in die Kirche....



Lieber nicht -- da wird's dir noch gestohlen, dann musst wieder zu Fuß gehen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> ES 6 gehen heute die ersten in die Montage



Holla, das ist ja mal eine Nachricht!

An alle ES6-Besteller: 

Mein Rechnungsdatum ist der 9.12.04, Auftragsnr. 96799 --- hat irgendwer von euch vor mir bestellt?


----------



## stick007 (9. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Holla, das ist ja mal eine Nachricht!
> 
> An alle ES6-Besteller:
> 
> Mein Rechnungsdatum ist der 9.12.04, Auftragsnr. 96799 --- hat irgendwer von euch vor mir bestellt?



Ja, ich!

Ich habe mein ES 6 (Größe XL) im November 2004 bestellt. Genaues Datum weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Ist ja schon so lange her. War aber glaube ich um den 20.11.!
Das Bike soll heute oder morgen montiert werden.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Holla, das ist ja mal eine Nachricht!
> 
> An alle ES6-Besteller:
> 
> Mein Rechnungsdatum ist der 9.12.04, Auftragsnr. 96799 --- hat irgendwer von euch vor mir bestellt?



Ich werde heute Nacht mal nachschauen, aber ich war, glaube ich, eher dran


----------



## aemkei77 (9. Mai 2005)

> Ich habe mich noch nie so gefreut, 2000,- Oiro auszugeben......



ich auch nicht, gerade 2135 euro ärmer, jetzt noch zwei wochen warten (Ausland) und dann gehts los

ursprünglicher MT wäre übrigens der 23.5. gewesen, kann mich also nicht beklagen


----------



## Wrangler (9. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> An alle ES6-Besteller:
> 
> Mein Rechnungsdatum ist der 9.12.04, Auftragsnr. 96799 --- hat irgendwer von euch vor mir bestellt?



Jo, ich   
Auftragsnummer: 96765
ABER wie wir leider wissen, habe ich ja mit meiner Größe 'S' die Popokarte gezogen  

Hoffe, dass mein Rahmen irgendwann zur großen Masse dazustößt und dann auch wie angekündigt 'vorrangig' montiert wird.


----------



## Canyonier (9. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> An alle ES6-Besteller:
> 
> Mein Rechnungsdatum ist der 9.12.04, Auftragsnr. 96799 --- hat irgendwer von euch vor mir bestellt?


Will dich ja wirklich nicht deprimieren, aber ich hab auch am 9.12.04 bestellt (zumindest steht es so auf der Auftragsbestätigung) und Auftragsnummer 96768


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2005)

Verflixt, ihr wart ja alle NOCH früher dran, so was Gemeines...


----------



## Bigattack (9. Mai 2005)

03.12. bestellt! AuftragsNr. 96791


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Beginner (9. Mai 2005)

@mstaab_canyon

Hallo Michael,

wollte mir ein XC6 bestellen, bin aber unschlüssig ob L oder XL.
Fahre bisher ein Ghost HTX 5700 in RH 56 und komme sehr gut damit zurecht.
Bin 188 cm groß, Schrittlänge = 88 cm, 86kg und Fahrweise ist eher tourenorientiert als sportlich.


                            Ghost HTX:  XC in L:    XC in XL
RH                         559 mm       510 mm    560 mm
Oberrohrlänge          596 mm       605 mm     625 mm
Steuerrohrlänge        175 mm      152 mm     162 mm
Kettenstrebenlänge   420 mm      430 mm     430 mm
Sitzrohrwinkel           74 Grad      73 Grad     73 Grad
Lenkwinkel               71 Grad      70 Grad     70 Grad
Radstand                 1080 mm    1105 mm    1125 mm
Tretlagerhöhe           335 mm       

Welche Rahmenhöhe bei dem XC würdest du empfehlen?  

Danke für deine Hilfe im Voraus,

CC-Beginner


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

schwer zu sagen, eigentlich eher irgendwo dazwischen . Da die Schrittlänge aber nicht superlang ist, denke ich das der "L" noch ohne Probleme fahrbar sein dürfte. Oberrohrlänge passt auch besser zum gewohnten Bike. Ich sag mal "L" 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Melocross (9. Mai 2005)

ich habe am 9.12 bestellt und die Nummer 96748


----------



## CC-Beginner (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Michael,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nur noch drei Fragen:

L auch bei evt. längeren Touren ca. 80-100 km, 5-8 Stunden?

Sind solche "Spacer" zwischen Lenker und Steuerrohr evt. hilfreich um eine aufrechtere Position zu erreichen? Wenn ja, wie lang ist üblicherweise der Schaft der Federgabel überhalb des Steuerrohrs bei eurem XC?

Danke nochmals,

CC-Beginner


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Mai 2005)

Ach es ist doch zum k.... :kotz:
Gerade hatte ich die Meldung von Staabi gelesen, XC9 seit letzter Woche
in Montage und schon zum Teil versendet. Ich renne zur Bank und hol mein Sparschwein. Gebe all mein Geld meiner Frau mit dem Auftrag wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt, diesen doch zu befriedigen.  
Jetzt lese ich von readymaker, na was wohl, richtig.
ES fehlen noch Teile XC9 in XL.  
Ja glaubt ihr denn bei Canyon, dass das Geld nächste Woche noch da ist?
Meine Frau und zwei kleine Kinder wissen was besseres damit anzufangen,
als es für ein MTB, dass nicht kommt, auszugeben.  
Ach ihr versteht die Probleme Eurer Kunden einfach nicht, keiner kann mich 
verstehen.


----------



## Freti (9. Mai 2005)

Gerade angerufen. Ich weiß nicht, was ich fühlen soll. Ich bekam die Auskunft, dass mein ES am Donnerstag abgeholt werden kann   Vielleicht sogar schon am Mittwoch. Auf jeden Fall, falls nicht die Werkstatt abbrennt oder ein Flugzeug drauf abstürzt(mit ES Größe S), vor Pfingsten.
Auftragnr. 96726.
Schaun wer mal.
Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (9. Mai 2005)

@dosenbier:

ja mir ists ähnlich gegangen. bin eigentlich schon davon ausgegangen dass es gerade montiert wird und wollte nur fragen ob ich das geld schon überweisen kann auch ohne rechnung. aber die freude währte nicht lange.
und welche teile können größenabhängig eigentlich fehlen ausser dem rahmen? der rest ist doch größenunabhängig. und wenn der rahmen da noch irgendwo auf den weltmeeren rumschippert, dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es doch noch ein bisschen länger dauert


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

"Teile nicht an Lager" Folgendes zum Ablauf dazu: Ein Rad besteht in unserem System aus dem Rahmen, den Teilekits (Shimano, Kleinteile usw) und einigen anderen Parts, die extra zugeliefert werden. Beim XC9 z.B. die Fox-Parts u.a.. Am Bsp. Fox: Fox hat bereits mehrere Lieferungen zugestellt, die letzte steht für Mitte dieser Woche aus. Bei Bestellung des Rades werden alle Teile eines Rades im System für den Kunden reserviert. Wenn Ware eintrifft wird diese in das System eingebucht und die reservierten Teile den wartenden (reservierten) Aufträgen automatsch zugebucht. Dabei gilt, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst, soll heißen ältere Auftragsnummern werden zuerst bedient. Ein Rad wird frei zur Montage, sobald alle reservierten Teile dem Auftrag zugebucht wurden. 

Wir haben für die meisten XC 9 alle Teile verfügbar, einige andere hängen aber an den FRLT Gabeln und RP3 Dämpfern, die erst diese Woche kommen.  Deshalb können jetzt schon viele XC 9 montiert werden, einige aber noch nicht. Hängt vom Bestellzeitpunkt und der zu dieser Zeit reservierten Ware ab, nicht von der Rahmengröße. Zumal die gleiche FRLT ja nicht nur im XC9 sondern auch in einigen anderen Modellen verbaut wird. Wenn also zwischen zwei XC9 z.B. ein XC8 verkauft wurde dann wird auch der XC8 Kunde zuerst bedient. Der Hotline-Mitarbeiter kann aber während des Kundengesprächs im System nicht sehen, welche der benötigten Teile für jedes spezielle Bike fehlen. Wir haben im Moment einfach leider keine Möglichkeit und nicht die Manpower, hier täglich eine händische Liste zum erstellen. Das kann im Eifer des Gefechts schon einmal zu unklaren Aussagen führen, was natürlich nicht sein sollte. Problem ist bekannt, wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einer Lösung für die Saison 2006 um das transparenter zu machen. Dann sind auch die Aussagen der Hotline-Mitarbeiter sicherlich klarer und weniger mißverständlich.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wrangler (9. Mai 2005)

@Staabi:
Ist denn trotzdem schon was Genaueres zu dem Container zu sagen, der am 18.4. verschifft wurde - der mit den (u.a.?) ES6, Größe S Rahmen?   

Läuft der bis jetzt planmäßig?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Canyoneer (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand mal die Maße des Bikeguard für mich?
bin am Fr. dienstlich in Koblenz und das wäre ein Fest, wenn das klappt und ich mein Bike mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## Wrangler (9. Mai 2005)

Canyoneer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand mal die Maße des Bikeguard für mich?
> bin am Fr. dienstlich in Koblenz und das wäre ein Fest, wenn das klappt und ich mein Bike mitnehmen könnte.



Lt. FAQ Canyon Homepage:_
Abmaße unseres Fahrradkartons (125 x 84 x 30 cm) _


----------



## Schlawiener (9. Mai 2005)

Das warten hat ein Ende. Mein Bike XC9 ist da. Ich fahre gleich nach Koblenz und werde es persönlich abholen.
Bestellt 10.12.2004
MT 18.04.2005,
2. Termin 17KW,
nun wurde es doch die 19KW. Bin jetzt doch happy   

Damit verlasse ich das Canyon Wartezimmer!!!!!!!!!!!
und tschüsss.


----------



## Dot (9. Mai 2005)

Hat von euch jemad Erfahrung mit der Wartezeit für das Grand Canyon Comp, Größe XL bzw. L? Hat´s lange gedauert? Dauerts noch?


----------



## CC-Beginner (9. Mai 2005)

@Schlawiener

bitte aber noch vor dem Verlassen des Forums Bilder deines XC9 posten


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,



> Damit verlasse ich das Canyon Wartezimmer!!!!!!!!!!!



Bis zum 29.05. bei der CTF in Rhens , oder bist Du auch am 21. in Emmelshausen am Start?

@Wrangler: Also außer das die Lieferung unterwegs ist habe ich davon noch nichts weiteres gehört. Das ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, wir bekommen von unserem Spediteur immer erst recht kurz vor Anlieferung eine Avis. Soll Anfang der nächsten Woche im Hafen ankommen, ich rechne Ende der nächsten/ spätestens Anfang der übernächsten Woche mit der Anlieferung zu uns.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## evil-knivel (9. Mai 2005)

@mstaab_canyon

Wie sieht es den mit den Grand Canyon Ultimate aus?   

Mein MT ist am 13.05   

greetz a-n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (9. Mai 2005)

@mstaab

Haben sie vielleicht nähere Infos über das Grand Canyon Comp. Ist es in XL oder L noch lieferbar und wie lange zieht sich das im Moment.? Danke.


----------



## xysiu33 (9. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber nicht -- da wird's dir noch gestohlen, dann musst wieder zu Fuß gehen...



Ja, ich weiß: unser junge Pfarrer ist bestimmt ganz schön heiss auf so ein Teil   

Ich werde ihm das Bike trotzdem ausleihen - da werde ich bei der Beichte bessere Karten haben.......


----------



## xysiu33 (9. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde heute Nacht mal nachschauen, aber ich war, glaube ich, eher dran



......das glaube ich nicht - niemand war eher dran als ich !

Als ich im April 2004 (!) ein ES haben wollte und erfuhr, daß die Bikes ausverkauft sind, habe ich mich vormerken lassen und ein ES 2005 telefonisch bestellt - zwar wußte ich noch das Modell nicht aber immer hin   

Ich hoffe, daß es von Canyon honoriert wird


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wg. der Verfügbarkeit aktueller Modelle: Ich kann von meinem Büro aus leider nicht auf die Warenwirtschaft zugreifen, deshalb bitte bei unserer Hotline 0261 40 400 0 anfragen. Die Verfügbarkeit ändert sich ja quasi minütlich , deshalb wäre jedes Posting hier schon überholt. Das gleiche gilt auch wieder für individuelle Montagetermine, ich habe da von hier aus keinen Zugriff.

Danke für Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Freti (9. Mai 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo wenn ein Schiff in der 16.KW startet, kommt es in der 21.KW an.
> 
> Und in der 20. und 21.KW sind auch noch diese hübschen Feiertage und bei aller Liebe zu seinen Kunden, wird Canyon an diesen Tagen keine Räder montieren.
> 
> ...




mstaab_canyon
@Wrangler: Also außer das die Lieferung unterwegs ist habe ich davon noch nichts weiteres gehört. Das ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich, wir bekommen von unserem Spediteur immer erst recht kurz vor Anlieferung eine Avis. Soll Anfang der nächsten Woche im Hafen ankommen, ich rechne Ende der nächsten/ spätestens Anfang der übernächsten Woche mit der Anlieferung zu uns.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


mmh.
War doch nicht so ein großer Unsinn, den ich von mir gegeben habe. Obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe.  
Gruß
Freti


----------



## Dot (9. Mai 2005)

@msteeb
Ist immer besetzt!    Aber Danke.

--> So viel Zeit habe ich gar nicht, bis ich da mal ein Beratung bekomme und per Mail dauert mittlerweile 3-4 Tage. 
--> Bis dahin ists wieder veraltet.


----------



## readymaker (9. Mai 2005)

wenn jetzt schon ein xc9 mit bestelldatum 10.12. draussen ist, dann habe ich die letzte lieferung anscheinend knapp verpasst. habe am 15.12. bestellt. na dann hoffe ich mal dass die fox teile am mittwoch auch wirklich kommen.

@mstaab: danke für die ausführlichen informationen und die gute erklärung zur montageprozedur. jetzt verstehen wir endlich wie die reihenfolge ist und warum immer wieder teile fehlen.


----------



## Hannis (9. Mai 2005)

Holla!

Bin auch ein wenig irretiert. Habe ein XC 9 am 09.12.2004 bestellt und noch nichts gehört. Komische Sache. Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich mir heute noch den Tank voll mache, um dann morgen nach Koblenz zu düsen und mein Bike abzuholen.

@Schlawiner
Bist Du angerufen worden, oder wie hast Du von Deinem Glück erfahren?

Greetz
Hannis


----------



## ES5Teufel (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr Wartenden
 Hat von euch mal was von den ES5 Bikes gehört oder sind die ganz verloren Gegangen?   Würde mich mal interessieren den   Heute   wäre mein MT. So lagsam werde ich nevös.  

ES5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannis (9. Mai 2005)

Holla!

Kommando zurück!

Habe gerade einen Anruf bekommen, dass mein XC 9 fertig ist! Also morgen gibt es Fotos!  

Hoffentlich bekomme ich heute Nacht ein Auge zu!

Greetz (vom sehr gut gelaunten)

Jochen


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Mai 2005)

Also meine Auftragsbestätigung ist vom 13.12.2005 für
ein XC9 in XL.  Ist leider auch noch nicht in der Montage.
Das wird wohl kein XC9 zu Pfingsten.
War da nicht mal ein Angebot über ein Wegfall der Transportkosten, 
als Entschädigung für das lange Warten. Aber ich glaube, dass hat nur Wrangler bekommen. Wie heißt es so schön:
"Maul auf oder Geldbeutel."
Ich habe mir bisher alle 5 Jahre ein neues Bike gekauft.(davon 2 Canyon)
Ich sage nur in fünf Jahren kommt meine Revanche. Da lass ich Canyon
auf meine Bestellung warten.
jawoll, ich habe fertig.


----------



## evil-knivel (9. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Auftragsbestätigung ist vom 13.12.2005 für
> ein XC9 in XL.  Ist leider auch noch nicht in der Montage.
> Das wird wohl kein XC9 zu Pfingsten.



Pfingsten nächstes Jahr vllt wenn ich mir das bestelldatum so ansehe


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Mai 2005)

ups, da kann ich ja noch lange warten. Mist, hoffentlich hat das Canyon nicht gesehen und mich gleich zurückgestuft.
Vielleicht ist mir das gleiche bei der Bestellung passiert und ich bin der erste für ein Bike 2006.


----------



## radarseraing (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle...
Ich habe mal ne kleine Frage...
Wie lange ist denn so ungefähr die Wartezeit bevor man en Bike zugeschickt bekommt ? Ist die Wartezeit für alle Bikes die selbe oder hängt das vom Rahmenmodel ab ? 
Ich würde mir gerne ein Canyon Enduro bestellen hab aber kein Bock Monate darauf zu warten... 

Radarseraing


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Mai 2005)

@radarseraing
also die Wartezeit bei der Bestellhotline beträgt ungefähr Monate.  
Nur um durchzukommen, versteht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radarseraing (9. Mai 2005)

Dann lass ich es lieber sein ! 
ich hab zur Zeit kein Bike mehr... Also keine Zeit zu verlieren. Dann hohl ich mir eben ein Cannondale oder ein Specialized Bike... 
Schade schade...


----------



## Dosenbier (9. Mai 2005)

@radarseraing
nein tu das nicht, stürz dich nicht ins Unglück.  
gib Canyon eine Chance und versuche die Hotline.
Wenn man den ehemaligen Insassen glauben darf, lohnt es
sich. Also das passt doch: ES lohnt sich


----------



## Schlawiener (9. Mai 2005)

@Schlawiner
Bist Du angerufen worden, oder wie hast Du von Deinem Glück erfahren?

arbeite in Koblenz, habe Probleme mit meinem Cayon FS3000 Baujahr 1998, hinten Dämpferschwinge gerissen und wollte nur mal fragen wie´s mit Ersatzteile aussieht. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich nach meinem neuen Bike XC9 gefragt, und siehe da, es ist heute fertig geworden. Canyon wollte mich aber noch anrufen, ich kam denen zuvor.
Ich kann nur sagen ge.... Teil.l
Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## Melocross (9. Mai 2005)

Juhuuu ich bin im Montagezyklus lt. Hotline!!!!!


----------



## Buhmuckel (9. Mai 2005)

Du glückliche, mein Zyklus ist bisher ausgeblieben - mal sehen


----------



## Schlawiener (9. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon]Hi,
Bis zum 29.05. bei der CTF in Rhens , oder bist Du auch am 21. in Emmelshausen am Start?

Hallo Michael,
am 29.05. machen wir (4 Männer) immer eine Fahrradtour der gemütlichen Art. 
Am 21. in Emmelshausen weiß ich noch nicht.
Man sieht sich aber spätestens in Brey.

Schöne Gruß

Werner


----------



## Albert73 (9. Mai 2005)

Hm, ich werde hier noch wohl bis Juni warten müssen. Habe gerade erfahren, dass mein XC 6 erst in den nächsten 2 Wochen montiert wird  , obwohl es kurz vor meinem Montagetermin (4.5.) geheissen hat, dass es keine Verzögerungen geben wird .


----------



## Canyonier (9. Mai 2005)

Legen wir doch alle zusammen und spendieren der Werkstatt eine voll schwenkbare und sehr hochauflösende Webcam. An jedes Bike wird dann bei der Montage die Auftragsnummer gehängt und wir können bei der Montage zuschauen. Und sollte mal ein Reifen falsch herum montiert werden: Canyon Hotline! "Sagen sie bitte mal dem Mechaniker da hinten links er soll der Reifen umdrehen"   
Und dann kommts in die Kiste, selbstverständlich mit Peilsender, mit dem die Position im Internet auf 2m genau verfolgt werden kann...
So ich glaub damit wär ich zufrieden...
Oje, langsam dreh ich hier durch...  
Will aber auch nicht dauernt die armen Mitarbeiter nerven (bringt ja nichts), mein Bruder hat heut eh schon angerufen und nachgefragt, wo seine (defekte) Gabel bleibt...
"Ich schau schnell in die Werkstatt und rufe Sie dann zurück"...
Tja, der arme Mann ist wohl irgendwo auf dem Weg verschollen...


----------



## Schlawiener (9. Mai 2005)

Direkt nach dem Kauf auf den Fahrradträger und nach Hause.




Tacho, Ciclomater 436, Look 4+4 Pedale und Shock Blade für schlechtes Wetter montiert.
Nachdem ich dann alles angeschraubt hatte fing´s an zu regnen, aber wie. Probefahrt wird verschoben.


----------



## Zettler (9. Mai 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die lieferung eines Rades von Deutschland nach Österreich dauert?
Habe letzte Woche Monteg die Rechnung gekommen und gleich angerufen und auf Kreditkarte umgestellt das nicht nocht die lange überweisungzeit der Banken die Auslieferung verzöger.

Bin ich jetzt nach über 4 Monaten wartezeit zu ungeduldig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhmuckel (9. Mai 2005)

Wenn jetzt in dieser heiligen 19.KW auch noch alle ES6´ler abhauen, wirds aber ziemlich öde hier......


----------



## Knuffi (9. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> ......das glaube ich nicht - niemand war eher dran als ich !
> 
> Als ich im April 2004 (!) ein ES haben wollte und erfuhr, daß die Bikes ausverkauft sind, habe ich mich vormerken lassen und ein ES 2005 telefonisch bestellt - zwar wußte ich noch das Modell nicht aber immer hin
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß es von Canyon honoriert wird



Ok, Auftragsnummer 9678X vom 09.12.2004, ich hoffe trotzdem noch auf KW19


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2005)

Zettler schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die lieferung eines Rades von Deutschland nach Österreich dauert?
> Habe letzte Woche Monteg die Rechnung gekommen und gleich angerufen und auf Kreditkarte umgestellt das nicht nocht die lange überweisungzeit der Banken die Auslieferung verzöger.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt nach über 4 Monaten wartezeit zu ungeduldig?



Nein, ich bin genauso ungeduldig.... 
(ich warte allerdings sogar schon 6 (!) Monate...  )

Lieferzeit beträgt laut Canyon leider 7-10 Tage -- meines dürfte also nächste Woche eintreffen...

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDLICH!!!


----------



## IceCube (10. Mai 2005)

Auftragsnr. 969xx
Bestellt am 13.12.
Lebensmittelpunkt: ES6 in L  

Nun das sind ja noch ~ 200 Aufträge zwischen mir und euch mit der 967xx.   
Wird wohl erst in 2-3 Wochen oder?


----------



## readymaker (10. Mai 2005)

Zettler schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die lieferung eines Rades von Deutschland nach Österreich dauert?
> Habe letzte Woche Monteg die Rechnung gekommen und gleich angerufen und auf Kreditkarte umgestellt das nicht nocht die lange überweisungzeit der Banken die Auslieferung verzöger.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt nach über 4 Monaten wartezeit zu ungeduldig?



du hast die rechnung bekommen und dann umgestellt auf kreditkarte???
na das versteh wer will. den einen tag für die überweisung hättest auch noch durchdrücken können.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Mai 2005)

hast du schon mal in einem tag von austria nach germany überwiesen?


----------



## radarseraing (10. Mai 2005)

Wie kommt es eigentlich dass es sooooooooo lange dauert ein Bike zu bekommen ? 
Ich wuerde mir gerne eins bestellen aber hab keine Lust Monate zu warten... 
Wenn man bei Canyon anruft (wann man durchkommt...), können die mir dann einen ungefähr genauen Liefertermin geben ? 
Echt schade das es keinen Canyon Bike-shop gibt...


----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

hmmmm......
es mehren sich ja echt die Fälle wo Leute die bestellen wollen und net durchkommen.
Bei den sofort lieferbaren Modellen steht doch in der Website auch, dass die sofort verfügbar sind, ja es werden sogar Aktionen mit Klamotten gemacht (RR), wieso wird dann bei den anderen Modellen nicht eine ca. Lieferzeit angegeben in Wochen. Damit hätten doch dann die potentiellen Kunden wengistens ne Orientierung. Staabi schrieb ja vor kurzem was von 8 Wochen für Neubestellungen. Ich denke da würde sich doch bestimmt der eine oder andere darauf einlassen. Aber was bestellen zu wollen und nichtmal telefonisch durchkommen ist schon superübel.
Ich denke das würde auch die Last von der Hotline runternehmen. Also m.E. ist eine ca. Angabe der Lieferzeit in Wochen weniger abschreckend als wie wenn die  Leute die Hotline nicht erreichen. Natürlich sollten die Daten öfters aktuell gehalten werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man bei Canyon anruft (wann man durchkommt...), können die mir dann einen ungefähr genauen Liefertermin geben ?



Ja, können sie. 

Manche Modelle (z.B. teure Hardtails) werden sogar enorm schnell geliefert (jemand hat kürzlich was von 4 Tagen von Bestellung bis Lieferung gepostet), auf manche Fullies wartet man dagegen Monate....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt es eigentlich dass es sooooooooo lange dauert ein Bike zu bekommen ?
> Ich wuerde mir gerne eins bestellen aber hab keine Lust Monate zu warten...
> Wenn man bei Canyon anruft (wann man durchkommt...), können die mir dann einen ungefähr genauen Liefertermin geben ?
> Echt schade das es keinen Canyon Bike-shop gibt...



Staabi: "...Dieser Knoten wird sich jetzt nach und nach lösen und dann gehen auch die Wartezeiten für Neubestellungen (liegen im Moment für nicht vormontierte Bikes bei knapp 8 Wochen) runter....."


----------



## radarseraing (10. Mai 2005)

Ist der Liefertermin denn für Bikes wo nicht steht das es nicht mehr viele Modelle davon gibt "Normal" Bzw kürzer ???


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Liefertermin denn für Bikes wo nicht steht das es nicht mehr viele Modelle davon gibt "Normal" Bzw kürzer ???




Kann sein, muss nicht sein --> aaaanrufen...


----------



## Biker_Hannover (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe! Ich suche einen guten Damensattel für meine Freundin und hab mir den TERRY Butterfly Gel Women ausgesucht. Nur Leider finde ich keinen Händler in Hannover der diesen Sattel hat. Weis jemand ob er irgendwo im Internet zu bekommen ist? 
EBAY -->nein dort gibt es ihn nur einmal als Titanvariante. 
Wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte wäre das super!


Grüße aus Hannover an alle zukünftigen ES 6 Fahrer!
Habe übrigen eine Bestellnummer die mit 7xxxxx beginnt!


----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe! Ich suche einen guten Damensattel für meine Freundin und hab mir den TERRY Butterfly Gel Women ausgesucht. Nur Leider finde ich keinen Händler in Hannover der diesen Sattel hat. Weis jemand ob er irgendwo im Internet zu bekommen ist?
> EBAY -->nein dort gibt es ihn nur einmal als Titanvariante.
> ...


http://www.bike-components.de
64 eur


----------



## raudi (10. Mai 2005)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe! Ich suche einen guten Damensattel für meine Freundin und hab mir den TERRY Butterfly Gel Women ausgesucht. Nur Leider finde ich keinen Händler in Hannover der diesen Sattel hat. Weis jemand ob er irgendwo im Internet zu bekommen ist?
> EBAY -->nein dort gibt es ihn nur einmal als Titanvariante.
> ...




http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pid=1694426
49 

bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das auch die richtige ausfuehrung des sattels ist, ich finde die firmenhomepage von Terry nicht um das nachzuschauen

nachtrag: OK IST ER NICHT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

raudi schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pid=1694426
> 49 
> 
> bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das auch die richtige ausfuehrung des sattels ist, ich finde die firmenhomepage von Terry nicht um das nachzuschauen


http://www.rtisports.de


----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

uiuiuiui alles ziemlich OffTopic:

Karstadts Sattel: Art.-Nr. 423 000 47 empf. VK 49,95
bike-components Sattel: 423 000 48 empf. VK  64,95 VERMUTLICH!


----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

so das Zubehör von Canyon ist nun da.

s gab anscheinend nen Stau im Versand.


----------



## readymaker (10. Mai 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon mal in einem tag von austria nach germany überwiesen?



mittlerweile funktioniert das schon recht gut. vor einem monat habe ich geld bekommen und das war sehr schnell da aus deutschland. dass es in die andere richtung langsamer geht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Mai 2005)

bei mir braucht ne eu-auslandsüberweisung im  durchschnitt 4 werktage, d.h. wenn ich montags überweise kommt das geld vielleicht noch freitags an und die ware raus und kommt dann dienstags drauf bei mir an; meist gehts dann aber erst montags drauf raus weil samstags nicht gearbeitet wird und kommt dann donnerstags, macht 1 woche mehr wartezeit. 

genauso von deutschland nach österreich, auch gute 4 werktage, schneller gehts nur ganz selten - vielleicht hast du einfach glück mit deiner bank, oder die wiener sind schneller als die ibkler


----------



## wime (10. Mai 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rtisports.de



Bike-Discount 44.90

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1949207281

Willy


----------



## readymaker (10. Mai 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir braucht ne eu-auslandsüberweisung im durchschnitt 4 werktage, d.h. wenn ich montags überweise kommt das geld vielleicht noch freitags an und die ware raus und kommt dann dienstags drauf bei mir an; meist gehts dann aber erst montags drauf raus weil samstags nicht gearbeitet wird und kommt dann donnerstags, macht 1 woche mehr wartezeit.
> 
> genauso von deutschland nach österreich, auch gute 4 werktage, schneller gehts nur ganz selten - vielleicht hast du einfach glück mit deiner bank, oder die wiener sind schneller als die ibkler



ok vielleicht hab ich wirklich nur glück gehabt, aber bis jetzt ist das immer alles recht flott gegangen. inlandsüberweisungen sind ja schon am selben tag da.
aber vielleicht liegt der unterschied einfach zwischen dem zeitpunkt des "sehens" am konto und dem valuta wert. wirklich gutgeschrieben wird es ja dann meistens erst am tag nachher, oder sogar noch später.


----------



## readymaker (10. Mai 2005)

btw:
an welche bank habt ihr das geld überweisen müssen von der rechnung. an die sparkasse koblenz oder die postbank köln, oder wars egal?

möchte das geld jetzt schon mal überweisen.


----------



## Bigattack (10. Mai 2005)

Mein ES6 wird Ende dieser/ Anfang nächster Woche versendet!! Die Postlaufzeit beträgt ca. 2-5 Tage.


----------



## xysiu33 (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

die Hotline - die ich erreicht habe   meint, diese Woche soll es so weit sein - der Ausflug nach Koblenz ist schon geplant - der auf meiner Hausstrecke auch - jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.   

ES-6: bald darf ich dich in die Arme schließen   

In Koblenz is der "Bär" los......die Jungs arbeiten auf Hochtouren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (10. Mai 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> btw:
> an welche bank habt ihr das geld überweisen müssen von der rechnung. an die sparkasse koblenz oder die postbank köln, oder wars egal?
> 
> möchte das geld jetzt schon mal überweisen.



Auf meiner Rechnung stand, dass ich es auf das Postbank Konto überweisen soll unter Angabe der Auftrags Nr. u. der Kundennr. 

Prosit
Oli


----------



## up_qualing (10. Mai 2005)

GEMEIN  
Vorzwei Wochen hies es noch bei der Hotline das mein ES7 letze Woche montiert wird und gerade hies es. dass Magura Adapter fehlten   Es gingen doch schon ES7 raus. Haben die keine gorß genugen Bestand, bzw. die ES6 nicht die selben?
Jetzt muss ich bis nächste Woche warten und Pfingsten ist vorbei   
Und auf den Brief wird sich auch dauernt bezogen, der ja allerdings per Mail widerlegt wurde. hätte ich nichts bekommen, hätte ich mich auf meinen Montagetermin der morgen wäre eingestellt, aber so ist man ja voller vorfreude.

So Kummer von Seele geschrieben.
Andy


----------



## markuztirol (10. Mai 2005)

na wenigstens bin ichnciht der ienzigste es7 lerr der frustriert auf sein bike warten muss.
zu mir wurde was vom 11.05 bezüglich fehlender teile gesagt, aber unter uns ... wers glaubt ... dann helen hat auf einmal wieder andere teile

und man wartet und wird älter.. und älter.. dann bruach ich ja kein es mehr sondern ein sonntagsffahrer bike  ahhhhhh


----------



## mischuer (10. Mai 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Bike-Discount 44.90
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1949207281
> 
> Willy


ist wohl auch der 423 000 47
der teurere 423 000 48 wiegt nämlich 368 Gramm.


----------



## Wrangler (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Freunde, hab mir vor lauter Langeweile mal ne neue Frisur zugelegt   

ps: Ich hoffe ja auch, dass bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn dann mein Rahmen endlich da ist, auch noch alle dranzuschraubenden Zubehörteile in ausreichender Menge vorrätig sind. Nicht dass bis dahin wieder alles 'verschraubt' worden ist - und nachbestellt werden muss   

Also schön alles jeweils einmal für Wrangler's ES6 beiseite legen, damit dann auch gleich zusammenmontiert werden kann.

Ein weiteres Warten auf irgendwelche fehlenden Zubehörteile würde ich nicht noch einmal überstehen - und meine Frisur auch nicht!!!


----------



## evil-knivel (10. Mai 2005)

Soo meine lieben Leidensgenossen mein warten hat ein ENDE!   

Heute morgen hat der ach so liebe Postbote mir mein Bike gebracht  
Ich muss sagen es ging absolut megaschnell am 02.05.05 bestellt und heute geliefert (jubeljubelfreufreu   ) so hab ich's am liebsten!  
Werde mich gleich mal über das gute stück hermachen (sabbersabber)  

Ich wünsche euch das beste beim warten und nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, ihr werdet auch noch belohnt!  

greetz a-n


----------



## Dot (10. Mai 2005)

Was hattest du nochmals bestellt?


----------



## evil-knivel (10. Mai 2005)

Grand Canyon Ultimate Hardtail


----------



## Dot (10. Mai 2005)

Wollte ein Grand Canyon Comp Hardtail. 
Nur habe ich nun von Dritten gehört, dass es das nicht mehr geben soll. 
Beim Grand Canyon Elite Hardtail ist ne Dual Control Schaltung dran und die will ich nicht.Außerdem sieht das Rad nicht so toll aus (SILBER)
Alles darüber ist leider zu teuer. 
Bei den Fullys muss man ewig warten und wir haben Mitte Juli ne Tour geplant. 

Was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (10. Mai 2005)

@Dot
Bis zum Juli sind es doch noch 8 Wochen. Und laut Staabi soll ja alles schneller gehen, wenn ich erstmal mein ES 6 habe. Interessanter wäre eigentlich, ob es dein Wunschrad überhaupt noch gibt. Ansonsten mache es wie ich im April 2004. Warte ein Jahr.  

Gruß Freti


----------



## Low_Budget (10. Mai 2005)

Warte auf ein Sandstone...Bestellt am 06.05.2005
            Voraussichtl. Montagetermin: 06.07.2005

Mfg
Low


----------



## schlammdiva (10. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es denn mit dem XC8 in Größe L aus?

Montagetermin 11.05. und an der Hotline kein Durchkommen.  

Mein Männe ist der Krise nahe!!!!


----------



## Melocross (10. Mai 2005)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe! Ich suche einen guten Damensattel für meine Freundin und hab mir den TERRY Butterfly Gel Women ausgesucht. Nur Leider finde ich keinen Händler in Hannover der diesen Sattel hat. Weis jemand ob er irgendwo im Internet zu bekommen ist?
> EBAY -->nein dort gibt es ihn nur einmal als Titanvariante.
> ...




Hier in München gibts den auch bei Karstadt. Einen Bittl habt Ihr ja nicht, oder?!


----------



## Low_Budget (10. Mai 2005)

Btw:weil ichs grad les komm auch aus München :OD ---> Haar


----------



## dacrazy1 (10. Mai 2005)

Hi Zusammen!

dacrazy1 dreht jetzt auch im roten!!!     
Termin hin und her, mal dann mal so mal anderst...es ist zum  :kotz: 
Ursprünglich MT 18.4...(2x XC7 und 2x XC9), dann KW 17..letztes Weekend an den Lago, natürlich ohne die neuen Bikes aber gemäss HL würden sie letzte Woche montiert werden, bis heute nichts erhalten....und nach Mails und zig anrufe auf die HL heute die Antwort...reusper, nunja, ehem, diese Woche werden sie montiert und dann versandt...und ich fahr am Freitag nach Massa Marittima, wieder ohne Canyon-Bikes....    ; Und das schlimmste: im Mail stand, dass ich einer der ersten sein werde, da ich so früh bestellt habe...und ratet mal was am letzten Weekend mir am Lago über den Weg "gefahren" ist? Was wohl? 2  XC9...nicht, dass ich denen das nicht gönnen mag, aber irgendwie komm ich mir verarscht vor!!! So, jetzt ist's auch bei mir raus!!! Konsequenz: definitiv keine neune RR (4 F10!!) von Canyon!! Selber schuld....      

gruss dacrazy1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (10. Mai 2005)

@ Low budget: du kommst aus Haar? wir auch


----------



## Dosenbier (10. Mai 2005)

@dacrazy1
mein Beileid, ich fühle mit dir (Euch). Jetzt kommt es aber für uns noch dicker.
Nachdem jetzt die ES6 angelaufen sind, werden diese natürlich noch mit ihren 
teilweise unverschämt frühen Auftragsnummern vorgezogen.
Und schwupp wartest noch eine Weilchen länger.Nimm dir ein Snicker.
Aber bei 2 XC7 und 2 XC9 und ständig im Urlaub, jetzt beinahe noch 4 F10,
sag mal,ist der Schweizer Franken wieder gestiegen? Oder legst du das
Schwarzgeld der CDU Hessen gut an?


----------



## dacrazy1 (10. Mai 2005)

@dosenbier
Hab aus lauter Frust gerade mal ne Schweizer Lindt-Schoggi mit Haselnüssen verschlungen....Snickers sind alle; die Vorratspackung à 10 Stk hat nur für 1 Woche Frustbewältigung gereicht   
Zu den F10: sehen toll aus und unsere Principia's sind nächsten Frühling fällig.
Könnten jetzt noch etwas in Schweizer Ricola-Kräuter-Wiesen-Aktien anlegen und ne Maut verlangen wenn die Biker über die schweizer Alpenwiesen rocken wollen....   ; könnt ja mal bei Stolpe nachfragen wie das so funkt mit dem automatisieren von Mautgebühren...da werden wir geholfen...und schwupps, schon ist die Kasse voll für 4 neue RR! 

gruss dacrazy1


----------



## Low_Budget (10. Mai 2005)

> Melocross  	@ Low budget: du kommst aus Haar? wir auch



Echt? Am Ende kennen wir uns noch   
Ja glaub ich zwar nich, da Haar ja jetzt bald ne Stadt mit Kino wird *lol*

Mfg 
Low


----------



## Dosenbier (10. Mai 2005)

@dacrazy1
ich habe mir schon immer gedacht, dass TollCollect auch das Warenwirtschaftssystem von Canyon entwickelt hat.
Es kommt, aber mit einem Jahr Verspätung, dann sollte es aber klappen.


----------



## dacrazy1 (10. Mai 2005)

@dosenbier
Das seh ich auch so!
Hab gerad das USP von Canyon auf ihrer HP gelesen:
_*Canyon. innovativ. besser. direkt.*_
Müsste man wohl ergänzen:
_*Canyon. innovativ. besser. direkt. geduld.*_
   

greez dacrazy1


----------



## dacrazy1 (10. Mai 2005)

ok; ist ein Nomen (est omen); jetzt ist aber schluss...sonst kommt der Mod und "closed"...
tschüss


----------



## Black Forest (10. Mai 2005)

Alles spricht von ES und XC-Modellen. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein RC7 Gr. L

@Staabi: Wie sieht es bei den RC-Modellen aus? Hab schon bei der Hotline angerufen, dort habe ich aber auch keine klare Aussage erhalten. Zu meinem Erstaunen hat man mir Klärung und Rückruf zugesagt. Wahnsinn, super Service, dachte ich, aber aus dem Rückruf wurde leider nichts...

Inzwischen schon wieder Mails geschrieben und telefonisch versucht, aber leider keine Rückinfo bzw. kein Durchkommen. Sorry, Ihr baut super Bikes aber der Service und Support ist echt bescheiden. Jeder hat Verständnis für Verzögerungen, aber die Informationspolitik die ihr betreibt bzw. eher nicht betreibt ist absolut bescheiden.


----------



## Melocross (10. Mai 2005)

@Low_Budget

das stimmt!! evtl. sieht man sich ja beim Canyon MUC treffen


----------



## rumblefish (10. Mai 2005)

Moin Leutez,

jetzt muss ich doch auch noch einige subjektive Fahreindrücke von meinem ES7 preisgeben. Ich wollte mich erst nicht dazu äussern, weil mir aufgrund mangelnder Fullyerfahrungen entsprechende Vergleiche fehlen. Und viele lassen sich ja auch lieber von einem Test in der BIKE kirremachen   . Aber jetzt mach knappen 200 km ES7  möchte ich doch mal meine Meinung loswerden 

Also ich "rocke" das Teil im Mittelgebirge, genauer gesagt rund um den Feldberg/Taunus (knappe 882 Meter hoch).  Bisher fahre ich die Dämpfer auf  Werkseinstellung, da ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut habe was zu verändern und die Bedienungsanleitungen von Gabel und Dämpfer teilweise ziemlich    sind. Ich bin 187 cm gross, 87 kg schwer und mit Schrittlänge von 87 cm (glaub ich bekomm ein 87er komplex   ) hab ich ein Bike in der Grösse L bestellt. Also Geometrie passt wirklich perfekt, Grösse M wäre voll daneben. 

Uphill geht mit der voll versenkten Manitou 3 Gabel hervorragend, und auch im Wiegetritt ist da grade vielleich 1-2 cm "Spiel". Die sind aber grade bei kleinen Unebenheiten von grossen Vorteil, stören überhaupt nicht,  und ich möchte da     auch keine festgestellte Lockout Gabel fahren (bin ich auch noch nie gefahren). Hinterbau: Uphill gefühlsmässig völlig neutral, einfach grossartig. 

Bremsen Magura FR    : Der Hammer schlechtweg. Vor dem Einbremsen waren die schon grandios und nachdem ich die gemäss Maguraempfehlungen eingebremst habe, muss ich mich wirklich auf das Bremsen konzentrieren. Ich muss mich erstmal an die brachialen Verzögerungswerte gegenüber meinen alten V-Brakes gewöhnen. Hier im Mittelgebirge bekomme ich die noch nicht mal richtig auf Betriebstemperatur  . Für alle 60kg Leute die unbedingt die 210er brauchen, bringe ich da herzlich wenig Verständniss auf   . Übrigens kein einziges Quietschgeräusch oder Schleifen aufgetreten - einfach perfekt.

Downhill: Beim Snowboardfahren würden wir einfach nur sagen : "Das Teil rockt" . Hiterbau funktioniert absolut tadellos und ich werde mich in der nächsten Zeit mal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen des Dämpfers beschäftigen.   

Die Manitou Minute 3 ist mit dem IT ein Hit ohne gleichen. Voll ausgefahren ist die Fahrstabilität auf schnell gefahrenen Trails (45-50 km/h) mit Wurzeln und ein paar "Wackern" äusserst Grenzwertig. Da besser mal 2-4 cm Federweg rausgenommen und dann fährt es sich auch um einiges sicherer. Absolut genial ist es aber das Du einfach während der Fahrt den Federweg verstellst. Ein paar mal üben und Du senkst das Teil je nach Bedarf auf oder ab. Wenn Du zb. erstmal eine schnelle Passage mit vielleicht 80 mm Federweg fährst und weisst das da bals ein paar Dicke Dinger liegen: Vorderrad richtig lupfen lassen und auf den IT Hebel drücken. Vor dem Aufschlag natürlich loslassen und dann hast Du wieder den kompletten 130mm Federweg.  Wenn es dann wieder weniger werden soll, dann einfach ganz kurz drücken und es geht ab. Tja, dazu müssen andere Biker anhalten  .

Zur versenkbaren Sattelstütze hat mir Franky ne PN geschickt die ich erstmal 9 Tage verpennt hatte    . Hab mal ein Foto in meine Galerie gestellt damit Ihr sehr wieweit die Thomson runtergeht.   glaub ich brauch ne andere Satteltasche.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit meiner Meinung was anfangen. Auf jedenfall bereue ich es keine Sekunde dieses Bike bestellt zu haben und auch den Support von Canyon kann ich nur in den höchsten Tönen loben. Das passt einfach alles und ich bin mir sicher sobals Ihr Eure Bikes habt, wird hier alles böse Blut vergessen sein. 

Also bis demnächst 
Rumble

P.S. treibt sich eigentlich noch irgendein Canyonfreak im Feldberggebiet rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2005)

@rumblefish: Freut mich, dass du soviel Spaß mit dem Ding hast!

In wenigen Tagen kommt wahrscheinlich ein ähnlich euphorischer Bericht von mir über das ES6...


----------



## rumblefish (10. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish: Freut mich, dass du soviel Spaß mit dem Ding hast!
> 
> In wenigen Tagen kommt wahrscheinlich ein ähnlich euphorischer Bericht von mir über das ES6...



Da bin ich mir sehr sicher das Du davon begeistert sein wirst. Ich bereue es wirklich nicht eine Sekunde auf Canyon gesetzt zu haben. Wenn ich mir mal anschaue was deutlich teurere Bikes an Ausstattung haben   . 

Viele Grüsse aus dem Frankfurter Raum    
Rumble


----------



## Hannis (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mein XC 9 in Koblenz abgeholt. Sieht sehr gut aus, leider konnte ich heute noch keine Probefahrt machen, werde das aber morgen und Pfingsten ausgiebig nachholen. Hoffe nur, dass uns das Wetter nicht im Stich läßt. 

Wünsche allen, dass Ihre Bikes nun doch endlich kommen mögen. Ich hatte Glück und kann Pfingsten ausgiebig testen. Selten so gerne so viel Geld ausgegeben.

Melde mich noch mal nach der ersten Tour.

Grüße 

Jochen


----------



## Low_Budget (10. Mai 2005)

@asphalt-nuckel...
haben Sie dir dann eigenlich ne Lieferzeit/Wartezeit vorausgesagt bzw. wann war dein ursprünglicher MT?   

@Melocross...
Na mal schaun ob man sich sieht   nachdem ich ja jetzt auch ein wartender bin wirds wohl noch dauern bis ich wieder nen Drahtesel hab.... *Altes Scott vergammelt im Garten mit kaputter Federgabel und -mal wieder- snakebite...)        
   na dann


----------



## rumblefish (11. Mai 2005)

Nochmal eine ganz blöde Frage zu den Manitou/Fox Gabeln. Hab grade in einem anderen Threat gelesen das man die Fox auf 90mm absenken kann und dann den Lockout reinhauen kann. Würde das dann heissen das die Fox auf 90 mm raussteht und dann nicht mehr vor und zurückgeht   . 
Die Minute 3 bekomme ich auf etwa 40mm runter, was bergauf äusserst hilfreich bei der ES Geometrie ist,  und habe dann noch 10-20 mm "Federweg" verfügbar.  . Geht die Fox irgendwie noch weiter runter als 90 mm ??? 

Würd mich mal interessieren weil ich erfahrungsgemäss keine Lust hätte mit einer 9cm ausgefahrenen Gabel uphill zu fahren   

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Geht die Fox irgendwie noch weiter runter als 90 mm?



Nein, geht sie nicht. 

Das ist aber kein Problem -- eine Racegabel hat ja auch fast so viel/wenig FW. 
Ich hab ein paar Mal das 2004er ES5 eines Freundes getestet - das hat eine Minute 1 verbaut, die man bis 100mm absenken kann und auch da klettert das Bike problemlos!


----------



## rumblefish (11. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, geht sie nicht.
> 
> Das ist aber kein Problem -- eine Racegabel hat ja auch fast so viel/wenig FW.
> Ich hab ein paar Mal das 2004er ES5 eines Freundes getestet - das hat eine Minute 1 verbaut, die man bis 100mm absenken kann und auch da klettert das Bike problemlos!



Hmm ok, bin grad mal in die Garage gelatscht und hab die Minute 3 voll abgesenkt. Es sind ohne Belastung genau 52mm über, was mit Fahrer nochmal ca. 15 mm runtergeht. Iim Gegensatz zur Fox Gabel sind das dann deutlich mehr als 4-5 cm   . Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das bei dem gleichen Rahmen, bei gleichem Federweg am Hinterbau, 4-5 cm vorne, doch einiges an Klettereigenschaften für pro ES7 spricht. Ich will hier nicht die Fox schlecht machen, aber mit hoher Gabel fährt sich ein Bike normalerweise echt nicht besser Uphill (Gefühlsmässig schon mal garnicht )

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## BikeRunner (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Noch-Wartende,

zu guter Letzt auch von mir noch ein paar Töne, hab als ES5er noch ein paar Tage. Zuerstmal vielen Dank. Ihr habt auf's Beste dazu beigetragen, die Zeit äusserst spannend und interessant zu verkürzen. Mir graults schon vor der Zeit im Büro ohne Wartezimmer ! 

Auch wenn ich, in tiefe Trauer versunken, Pfingsten wahrscheinlich radlos ertragen muss, vielleicht noch mal 'ne technische Frage. Hab mich damals für das 5er entschieden wegen Outfit, Kohle und kaum erkennbarem Unterschied zum ES6. Ist der Nachteil der Vanilla durch die nicht vorhandene Absenkung wirklich signifikant ? Sagt mal was, will wissen ob ich zukünftig permanent auf die Rückfront falle!  

Frank mit besten Grüßen aus dem Osten !


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2005)

rumble,
die steigfähigkeit wird mit den 4-5 cm nicht mehr so stark zunehmen, dass es relevant wäre. 
mein XC4 hat mit vorne 90mm und 23% deutlich weniger probleme als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (11. Mai 2005)

schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit dem XC8 in Größe L aus?
> 
> ...



Meines hatte gestern Jungfernfahrt.   
Habe auf dem ersten Singeltrail ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Kann nur sagen es ist "supermegati**engeil". Kannst dich wirklich darauf freuen.  

Willy


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 187 cm gross, 87 kg schwer und mit Schrittlänge von 87 cm (glaub ich bekomm ein 87er komplex   ) hab ich ein Bike in der Grösse L bestellt. Also Geometrie passt wirklich perfekt, Grösse M wäre voll daneben.



Hi Rumblefish,

kannst du mal näher erklären, warum du der Meinung bist, daß die Rahmengröße M in deinem Fall falsch wäre ? Ich habe bis auf 1 cm die gleichen Abmessungen wie du ( 186 / 86cm ) und konnte mich eine Zeit lang nicht zwischen L und M entscheiden. Letztendlich habe L bestellt und warte & warte  immer noch mit ein wenig Skepsis bzgl. der Rahmengröße aber vor allem der Oberrohrhöhe.

Danke im Voraus für deine Antwort.


----------



## Biker_Hannover (11. Mai 2005)

Wer will denn überhaupt schnell den Berg hinauf fahren? Wir wollen es Bergab krachen lassen! No Fear und ab geht die Post! Da ist die Fox genau die richtige Gabel!   

P.S. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe beim Sattel!


----------



## Dosenbier (11. Mai 2005)

@Staabi
Also gerade bekomme ich einen Mail von Canyon. Mit der Aussage
XC9 in XL fehlen noch Teile. Letzte Woche hast du noch geschrieben, dass
es hier nicht größenabhängige Probleme mit dem Zulieferer Fox gibt.
Also ihr solltet euch mal zusammen setzen und eure Ausreden abstimmen.
Ich fühle mich ver..... 
So jetzt geht es mir wieder besser.


----------



## rumblefish (11. Mai 2005)

@xysiu33 
Also das ist wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung. Kleiner sollte der Rahmen für mich nicht sein. Schau Dir einfach die Bilder in meiner Galerie an (nicht die allerersten, mit noch nicht eingestellten Sattel). Denke die Sattelüberhöhung und die Länge der ausgefahrenen Sattelstütze sind genau so wie sie sein sollte. Mit einem M Rahmen müsstest Du diese 4 cm weiter rausziehen was sicher etwas anders aussehen würde. Vielleicht ist das L Rad nicht ganz sooooo wendig um die Ecken, liegt aber dafür satt im groben Geläuf. 

@ Biker_Hannover     Richtig, glaub bergab geben sich beide Gabeln nicht viel. 

Und die paar cm bergauf werden wahrscheinlich auch nicht den Bock fettmachen. War ja auch nur ein Denkanstoss damit die Warterei für die ES6ler schneller vergeht    *schnellwegduck*

 
Rumble


----------



## Strider (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Hab gerade im Laden in die MB geschaut.
XC 4 "sehr gut" und "Kauftipp". Das wird sicher alle XC wartenden die es noch nicht selbst testen konnten freuen.
Grüsse

PS: Überragend und Testsieger natürlich fürs AMS Comp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_Hannover (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da ja bald die ES 6 Bikes ausgeliefert werden, wollte ich mich mal erkundigen wie Ihr bei rasanten Abfahrten den Kopf schützt! (Nicht vor Stürzen, sondern vor wütenden Schlägen von RUMBLEFISH wenn ihr ihn mit seiner Manitou Gabel überholt und er Minuten später im Tal ankommt!          ) 

Ja Spaß bei Seite...wollte mir den CASCO Viper MX zulegen, weil er universal einsetzbar ist! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Helm oder einen besseren Vorschlag?

Auch wenn dieser Post nicht zum Thema Canyon Bike  gehört...aber Sicherheit ist halt wichtig! Und das warten ist nicht so langweilig!


----------



## Biker_Hannover (11. Mai 2005)

@RUMBLEFISH
....jetzt weiß ich auch warum Manitou seiner Gabel so einen komischen Namen gegeben hat! Wegen der minutenlangen Verspätungen!


----------



## Augus1328 (11. Mai 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Hab gerade im Laden in die MB geschaut.
> XC 4 "sehr gut" und "Kauftipp". Das wird sicher alle XC wartenden die es noch nicht selbst testen konnten freuen.
> Grüsse
> ...



Und kostet auch einiges mehr... Hab gestern auch die neue Bike u. die Mountainbike gelesen.   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## rumblefish (11. Mai 2005)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> (Nicht vor Stürzen, sondern vor wütenden Schlägen von RUMBLEFISH wenn ihr ihn mit seiner Manitou Gabel überholt und er Minuten später im Tal ankommt!          )



Eindeutig zuviel       

Beim Motorradfahren würde ich sagen: "mangelde Leistung wird durch Einsatz und Mut wieder wettgemacht   ". Aber die Fox ist sicher ein geiles Teil - wenn Sie irgendwann mal zum Einsatz kommen wird    *ganzschnellwegduck* 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nachher biken gehe   

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nachher biken gehe


Ducken hilft da nicht mehr - Ab jetzt solltest du def. ganz kräftig in die Pedale treten!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2005)

Biker_Hannover schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Spaß bei Seite...wollte mir den CASCO Viper MX zulegen, weil er universal einsetzbar ist! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Helm oder einen besseren Vorschlag?



Ich hab den und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Für's bergabfahren geb ich den Kinnbügel rauf, den hab ich sonst am Rucksack hängen. 
Der Viper MX ist ja normalerweise sauteuer (etwa 179,-) -- ich hab ihn über ebay für 90 Euro gekauft. (inkl. Bügel!)
Den Bügel hab ich jetzt noch um Schaumstoffpolster erweitert -- da hält der ganze Helm dann noch besser am Kopf und die Gefahr eines Kieferbruchs o.ä. ist wesentlich geringer!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Fox ist sicher ein geiles Teil - wenn Sie irgendwann mal zum Einsatz kommen wird    *ganzschnellwegduck*



Naja, die ES9-Fahrer sind mit der Gabel eh schon unterwegs...


----------



## Uriel (11. Mai 2005)

???  RC7  ???

Hallo ihr Leut.
Scheinbar sind "Black Forest" und ich die einzigen hier, die ein RC7 in Größe L
geordert haben.
Ich hab meins am 5.2.05 bestellt und hab als Montagetermin den 24.5.
genannt bekommen. Zwischendurch kam der "19.KW-Brief".
Daraufhin hab ich mal bei der Hotline angerufen und man sagte mir das Bike
könnte sogar früher als 24.05. fertig sein (weil halt 19.KW vor 24.5.)

Zwischendurch hab ich noch 2x mit Canyon telefoniert.
Beim 1. mal waren angeblich alle Teile da, beim 2. mal fehlten dann wohl doch noch "wichtige Anbauteile"   

Nun schließe ich mich Black Forest an:

@Staabi: Wie sieht es bei den RC-Modellen aus??


----------



## Hörn-Rider (11. Mai 2005)

Ich hatte heute eigentlich "voraus. Montagetermin" für mein XC7/XL, aber da der 11.5 schon so oft hier gefallen ist, hab ich mir auch nicht viel Hoffnung gemacht.
Laut Hotline wird es jetzt Anfang nächster Woche zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## Jackie78 (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,

mal ne ganz doofe frage, aber wie lange dauert ex bis man eine schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung erhält, in der einem ein Termin genannt wird?

cu,

Jackie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (11. Mai 2005)

egal wann mein xc9 jetzt wirklich fertig wird. aber ich werde nie verstehen wieso einmal alle teile da sind und dann wieder bestimmte teile fehlen? wird bei euch so viel geklaut?
oder läuft das so dass ich 300 teile braucht, 200 werden geliefert - dann sind alle da und nach 200 rädern fehlen auf einmal wieder welche?


----------



## Fab5 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich 'will' mich demnächst auch zum Wartezimmer dazugesellen (bin dann wahrscheinlich der einzigste hier, da die Bikes dann schon lange ausgeliefert wurden  ). Jedoch kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, welches Bike es werden soll. Ich hatte mir im Vorfeld das Limit von 1500,- EUR gesetzt. Für das Geld gibt es bekanntlich das ES5. Bei näherem Betrachten muss ich sagen, dass das Bike der absolute Hammer von der Ausstattung her ist, sowas bekommt man bei der Konkurenz nur für deutlich mehr Geld, aber das ist nicht das Thema.  
Ich habe mich am Wochenende mit einem Freund unterhalten, unter anderem auch über Bikes. Und er ist der Meinung, dass bei meinen Körpermaßen (186cm, ca. 90-95kg) eine Luftfedergabel deutlich besser wäre als eine Stahlfedergabel. Da das ES6 ja schon (so gut wie) Ausverkauft ist, bleibt nur noch das ES7 'übrig'. Erstens: hat der Mann recht mit der Behauptung, dass bei meinem Gewicht eine Luftfedergabel (in diesem Falle: Manitou Minute 3) besser geeignet wäre, als eine Stahlfedergabel (Fox Vanilla RLC)? Ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich gerne die wenigen, sehr kurzen Abfahren in Hamburg nutze, um es so richtig krachen zu lassen. Ich weiss nicht, in wie Fern das dabei eine Rolle spielen kann.  
Zweitens: Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch jetzt ein Bike zu kaufen, oder sollte ich lieber auf die Modelle '06 warten und mir dann für nächstes Jahr eins vorbestellen? Weil wenn ich bestellen würde, dann würde das nicht vor Ende Juni sein. 
Drittens: Wie hält es sich mit der Qualität der Manitou-Produkte. Ich habe jetzt schon sehr häufig (auch im Internet) gelesen, dass Manitou im Moment ziemlich große Probleme hat.

Ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen.  Ich hoffe, dass ihr sie trotzdem beantworten könnt.


----------



## Wrangler (11. Mai 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> oder läuft das so dass ich 300 teile braucht, 200 werden geliefert - dann sind alle da und nach 200 rädern fehlen auf einmal wieder welche?



Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch schon!!!  

Hoffentlich nicht!!!!!!  

Irgenwann MUSS doch mal ALLES da sein!!!


----------



## rumblefish (11. Mai 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mal ne ganz doofe frage, aber wie lange dauert ex bis man eine schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung erhält, in der einem ein Termin genannt wird?
> 
> ...




Normalerweise max 1 Woche nach telefonischer Bestellung. Kann aber sein das Canyon grade etwas überlastet ist


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Mai 2005)

Fab5 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch jetzt ein Bike zu kaufen, oder sollte ich lieber auf die Modelle '06 warten und mir dann für nächstes Jahr eins vorbestellen? Weil wenn ich bestellen würde, dann würde das nicht vor Ende Juni sein.




Es lohnt sich weil die Bikes jedes Jahr noch geiler sind.
Es lohnt sich nicht weil du bis mitte nächstes Jahr das Rad wohl nicht haben wirst. Und hier in Hamburg kann man gut den Winter durch radeln. Also ´ne laaaange Wartezeit.


----------



## Low_Budget (11. Mai 2005)

Bei mir hat die Auftragsbestätigung genau einen Tag gedauert


----------



## rumblefish (11. Mai 2005)

@Fab5 
Bist Du Dir da 100% sicher ein ES Bike in Hamburg einsetzten zu wollen   Dann aber bitte nur mit den grösseren 210mm Bremsscheiben   

Ok, Spass beiseite. 

Schon mal an ein XC5 oder XC6 gedacht ??. Wenn ich mir vorstellen sollte mein ES7 in HH einzusetzten dann mal   
Ich lasse es sicher alles andere als ruhig angehen, aber das ES7 ist selbst hier im Taunus (in etwa mit dem Harz zu vergleichen) zu 98% unterfordert. 
Ich denke sofern Du nicht von irgendwelchen Seefrachtcontainern runterdroppen möchtest, ist nahezu jede von Canyon in den Fullys verarbeitete Gabel für Dich geeignet. Aber bei Deinem Gewicht besser mit Optitune. 

Auf die 2006er Modelle zu warten ist Deine Sache, ob Du in 2 Monaten fahren willst oder in 12 Monaten


----------



## ts37 (11. Mai 2005)

Uriel schrieb:
			
		

> ???  RC7  ???
> 
> Hallo ihr Leut.
> Scheinbar sind "Black Forest" und ich die einzigen hier, die ein RC7 in Größe L
> ...



Hallo!

Ich habe auch 2 RC 7 (Größe M & L) bestellt.
Mein Montagetermin 25.05.05
Bei mir das gleiche Spiel wie bei Uriel und bei der Hotline ist kein Durchkommen mehr.
Also Staabi bitte melde dich wie es bei den RC-Modellen aussieht.


----------



## Knuffi (11. Mai 2005)

Stimmt, die Hotline ist dicht...

Bekommt man vor dem endgültigen Versand noch eine Bestätigung oder muss ich ab Fr. Mittag zu Hause bleiben und warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (11. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt man vor dem endgültigen Versand noch eine Bestätigung oder muss ich ab Fr. Mittag zu Hause bleiben und warten



Zitat aus eine Email von Canyon:

_...Leider wird es nicht möglich sein, eine Benachrichtigung bei Versand zu
geben, da dies unsere EDV leider nicht unterstütz. Das Rad wird somit nach
Endmontage einfach per DHL an Sie rausgehen._

Also ist Warten angesagt!


----------



## Wolfskin (11. Mai 2005)

Die Hotline braucht man wirklich nicht mehr anrufen, aber E-Mail geht schnell, zumindest war es bei mir so, alle E-Mails wurden am gleichen Tag beantwortet. Nein du bekommst keine Benachrichtigung, in meiner E-Mail steht das das Rad fertig ist und zum Versand geht, es soll den kurz vor oder kurz nach Pfingsten da sein  hmm kurz vor währe mir ja schon lieber.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wg. den RC7: Ich habe hier von meinem Büro aus keinen ZUgriff auf das System und beim Kollegen komme ich im Moment auch nicht durch. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, das es an den Fox Gabeln und Dämpfern liegt. Die kommen morgen im Lauf des Tages zu uns rein und sind ab Freitag im System. Die Räder werden dann sicherlich frei und bereit zur Montage. Alles ohne Gewähr, weil ich jetzt nicht genau nachprüfen kann. Sollte aber wirklich nur an den Fox-Teilen liegen. Gleiches gilt auch für XC9 Modelle. Das mit XL kann nur ein Mißverständnis gewesen sein und von Ausrede möchte ich nicht sprechen. Wenn wir keine Gabeln mehr haben dann können wir auch keine Bikes montieren, da hilft nichts .

Nebenbei, ich war heute vormittag im Shop und habe da so einige Monteure mit Nerve ES6 Testfahrten (Schaltung einstellen usw.) auf dem Werkstatthof machen sehen. Da geht jetzt was


----------



## Knuffi (11. Mai 2005)

Habe jetzt doch noch jemanden an der Hotline erreicht, meines befindet sich noch im Montagezyklus, d.h. das kaum eine Chance besteht es vor Pfingsten zu bekommen    :kotz:     

Ich drehe durch !!! Ich wollte unbedingt am WE mit meinem ES6 biken gehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei, ich war heute vormittag im Shop und habe da so einige Monteure mit Nerve ES6 Testfahrten (Schaltung einstellen usw.) auf dem Werkstatthof machen sehen. Da geht jetzt was



Holla, endlich....


----------



## Fab5 (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Fab5
> Bist Du Dir da 100% sicher ein ES Bike in Hamburg einsetzten zu wollen   Dann aber bitte nur mit den grösseren 210mm Bremsscheiben
> 
> Ok, Spass beiseite.
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe im Moment ein Bike mit 'ner starren Gabel. Deshalb kann ich absolut nicht beurteilen, wie sich ein Bike mit 100mm Federweg anfühlt und ob das absolut ausreichend ist.
Aber wenn dem so ist, dass sich das Bike nicht so anfühlt, dass es am Limit ist, dann werde ich es definitiv auch nicht in die Nähe vom Grenzbereich bekommen. Und wie du schon sagtest, dann wird das Bike 'zu groß' sein.
Also werde ich meine Entscheidung zu Gunsten des ES5 noch einmal überdenken. 

@Christian_74
Genau deshalb habe ich den Gedanken ja ins Auge gefasst: die Bikes für '06 werden noch besser sein. Und im Winter bike ich eh nicht sonderlich gerne, da die letzten Winter in HH ja nicht sonderlich schneereich waren, sondern eher matschig. Im Winter gehe ich lieber joggen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (11. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn wir keine Gabeln mehr haben dann können wir auch keine Bikes montieren, da hilft nichts ...



@Staabi:
Das soll doch nicht tatsächlich auch heißen können, dass nicht ausreichend 'Anbauteile' für die schon seit langem georderten Rahmen (vor allem ES6 in S  ) verfügbar sein könnten - und dann nachgeordert werden müssten.   

Ich bin jetzt etwas beunruhigt, da ja bestimmt etliche Anbauteile ihren Weg an zwischenzeitlich, durchaus auch an später bestellte, aber sich bereits auf Lager befindliche Rahmen, gefunden haben werden, wenn dann mein Rahmen endlich zur Montage entrudelt.

Davor muss ich doch jetzt nicht wirklich auch noch Angst haben - ODER????


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



> Ich bin jetzt etwas beunruhigt, da ja bestimmt etliche Anbauteile ihren Weg an zwischenzeitlich, durchaus auch an später bestellte, aber sich bereits auf Lager befindliche Rahmen, gefunden haben werden, wenn dann mein Rahmen endlich zur Montage entrudelt.
> 
> Davor muss ich doch jetzt nicht wirklich auch noch Angst haben - ODER????



Nein, 1. werden in dem Moment in dem das Rad im System bestellt wird die entsprechenden Teile auf den Auftrag reserviert. Ein Rad das später bestellt wird bekommt dann auch Anbauteile aus einer späteren Lieferung. 2. sind mit der jetzt austehenden Fox-Lieferung alle Anbauteillieferungen abgeschlossen. Diese Komponentenbestellungen müssen ja schon auf Monate im Voraus gemacht werden, ich sitze gerade an den 2006er Teileordern.

Lieferungen aus Taiwan (Parts, Rahmensets,) sind inzwischen bis auf einige wenige Bikes auch alle unterwegs. Der Mai ist sicherlich der "härteste" Monat auch in der Montage, weil jetzt einige verspätete Lieferungen reinkommen die dann eine Menge Bikes freimachen (so sind ja z.B. alle ES6 schon verkauft und jetzt freigeworden bzw. werden am Freitag frei), danach wird es sich im Juni und Juli etwas entspannen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Strider (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke sofern Du nicht von irgendwelchen Seefrachtcontainern runterdroppen möchtest


Riesen Idee eigendlich     Aber nicht die falsche seite nehmen sonst wird es ein lake jump


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Fab5
> Bist Du Dir da 100% sicher ein ES Bike in Hamburg einsetzten zu wollen   Dann aber bitte nur mit den grösseren 210mm Bremsscheiben
> 
> Ok, Spass beiseite.
> ...



Ein ES macht nicht zwangsläufig nur bei >1000hm-Abfahrten Spaß. 
Ich kenn zwar Hamburgs Umgebung nicht, aber zum Beispiel rund um Wien (da ist's auch flach!) lässt sich's schön "endurieren" und freeriden...

Und große Federwege machen auch IN einer Stadt Spaß...
...Treppen, Steinklötze, etc...


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> ich sitze gerade an den 2006er Teileordern.



Wenn du alle Kalkulationen fertig hast, rechne alle x2. Die Erfahrung letzter Jahre muß irgend wann Effekt machen.


----------



## markuztirol (11. Mai 2005)

@staabi

wie schaute es denn mit den es7 aus????? ich bekomm einfach kaum infos ... was fehlt denn noch .. schon mal keijne fox teile  *gg*

könntest du dazu bitte auch mal was sagen??????????????????

-----------------

jaja wien ist anders *gg* ich komme ja aus tirol wo berge einfa mal da sind... da werde ich das es sicher an sene grenzen bringen *fg*

hab das mit dem test spezi enduro bike auch geschafft *ggggg*

welches als alternativ bike gekauft wird wenn iweder iene woche verzögerung angekündigt wird (kann da sogar alles auf wunsch umbauen lassen)


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Mai 2005)

Fab5 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe im Moment ein Bike mit 'ner starren Gabel. Deshalb kann ich absolut nicht beurteilen, wie sich ein Bike mit 100mm Federweg anfühlt und ob das absolut ausreichend ist.





> Ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich gerne die wenigen, sehr kurzen Abfahren in Hamburg nutze, um es so richtig krachen zu lassen.



Wenn du mit eine Starrgabel unterwegs bist, dann lässt du warscheinlich dein Rad krachen, bist aber Meilen weit entfernt von das, was du mit einem Fully machen könntest.

Höchstens in den Harburger Berge kannst du ein Enduro ausnutzen und dann nur teilweise. Wenn du Lust hast verabreden wir uns und du probierst mal ne Runde mit mein FX. 120mm vorne und hinten immerhin.

Grüsse


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

@ Markuztirol: Bitte mail mir mal die Kundennummer.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ustor (11. Mai 2005)

@Uriel 

nachdem dein Montagetermin erst ist und bei Canyon im momment die Hütte brennt kann man sich ja ausrechnen dass man froh sein kann wenn das bike ZUM Montagetermin fertig wird bzw. auch ne Verzögerung stattfindet wenn man sieht das leute hier im Nov. Dez. Jän wann auch immer bestellt haben und bis jetzt ihre bikes noch nehmen haben (ES6 , 7)  das sind die Leute die nun das Privileg haben sollten zu  nerven - anrzurufen und mails zu schreiben   

ich für mein en Teil hätte das Rad auchschon irrsinnig gern nur wenn wir uns ehrlich sind sooooviel Gelegenheiten zum schönwetter biken gab's auch noch ned (vorrausgesetzt man kann ned jeden tag tun was man will)

Ustor


----------



## Bike_daddy (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Uriel,

hier meine Daten:
RC 7 in S am 22.01.05 bestellt, Montagetermin 11.05.05 (auch Brief KW 19)
11.05.05

bin mal gespannt  

Gruß
Bike_daddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (11. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ES macht nicht zwangsläufig nur bei >1000hm-Abfahrten Spaß.
> Ich kenn zwar Hamburgs Umgebung nicht, aber zum Beispiel rund um Wien (da ist's auch flach!) lässt sich's schön "endurieren" und freeriden...



Flach ists um Wien nicht, aber die Berge halt nicht so hoch.
Aber Wege die man nur schiebend hinauf kommt gibts auch Länge mal Breite.


----------



## readymaker (11. Mai 2005)

richtig gut, dass ich mich gestern beim kicken ein wenig verletzt hab. da komm ich jetzt eh nicht zum biken. 
zumindest halt ich das warten jetzt wieder ein paar tage aus


----------



## ES5Teufel (11. Mai 2005)

Zitat:Bikerunner
*Hallo Noch-Wartende,
 hab als ES5er noch ein paar Tage. 
Frank mit besten Grüßen aus dem Osten*

Hallo Bikerunner

Wie lange hast Du genau noch zu warten? Also ich glaube so langsam Canyon will mich veräppeln. Jeder sagt mir was anderes, einmal diese Woche, dann nächste Woche und dann wieder in etwa 2 Wochen.  Mein MT war am 9.05.05. Aber mal sehen,immer locker bleiben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> Flach ists um Wien nicht, aber die Berge halt nicht so hoch.
> Aber Wege die man nur schiebend hinauf kommt gibts auch Länge mal Breite.



"Berge", naja... 

Aber im Wienerwald ist's ziemlich lustig zu fahren, oder? Da treiben sich ja auch einige Freerider rum, was man so hört...


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Mai 2005)

Pssst: jetzt aber ganz leise - meins soll vielleicht am Freitag (Übermorgen) fertig sein......aber bitte niemanden weitersagen und für mich die Daumen drücken !   

Ich drücke für euch alle hier im Wartezimmer auch gaaanz fest die Daumen, damit wir es noch - irgendwie - vor Pfingsten krachen lassen können. 

Bis dann............


----------



## ES5Teufel (11. Mai 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@staabi

Hallo Staabi
Kannst Du mal ne kurze Aussage machen was mit den ES5 Bikes ist. Ich habe  auf telefonischem Weg und per E-Mail nachgefragt aber jeder sagt was anderes. Einer sagt diese Woche der andere nächste Woche und dann heißt es in 2 Wochen. Was soll ich glauben?Mein Montagetermin ist auch schon vorbei. Ich wieß das bei euch alles verstopft ist aber ne kurze Mitteilung wäre sehr nett.
Danke im vorraus.
Gruß ES5Teufel


----------



## Uriel (11. Mai 2005)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> @Uriel
> 
> nachdem dein Montagetermin erst ist und bei Canyon im momment die Hütte brennt kann man sich ja ausrechnen dass man froh sein kann wenn das bike ZUM Montagetermin fertig wird bzw. auch ne Verzögerung stattfindet wenn man sieht das leute hier im Nov. Dez. Jän wann auch immer bestellt haben und bis jetzt ihre bikes noch nehmen haben (ES6 , 7)  das sind die Leute die nun das Privileg haben sollten zu  nerven - anrzurufen und mails zu schreiben
> 
> ...



Da hast de natürlich Recht was das Wetter angeht.
Abgesehen davon hätt ich eh noch net viel Zeit gehabt zum Fahren.
Was die Anrufe bei Canyon angeht, waren die haupsächlich wegen 
Nachbestellung von Zubehör und "Optitune" für das ES5 meines Kollegen.
Natürlich hab ich dann auch nach meinem Montagetermin gefragt   

Seh ich das richtig das du dein RC8 schon hast?
Wenn ja, wie fährt sich das Teil? Bist du mit dem (hoffentlich fast nicht vorhandenem) Wippen des Hinterbaus im Wiegetritt zufrieden?

Hab mein RC7 nur in M testen können aber die Geometrie fand ich da
schon nicht übel. Man sitzt halt schön gestreckt


----------



## readymaker (11. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> "Berge", naja...
> 
> Aber im Wienerwald ist's ziemlich lustig zu fahren, oder? Da treiben sich ja auch einige Freerider rum, was man so hört...



jaja die alpen sinds nicht hier im osten 
freerider gibts schon eine menge, aber perfekt ist das gebiet im wienerwald für die xc fraktion. aber stimmt schon, die szene wächst und wächst hier.


----------



## Melocross (11. Mai 2005)

Ich habe meine Moneten heute schon geholt, den Frau will ja vorbereitet sein, wenn nach so langer Zeit endlich das ES6 einzieht.
Ich hoffe das es bis Freitag kommt, weil Samstag fahre ich ne Tour und nä. Woche habe ich dann Urlaub, wäre toll, wenn ich wenigestens dann einmal fahren könnte.

Canyon.....gebt mal gummi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbier (11. Mai 2005)

@Melocross
Jetzt mal langsam, als Kapitän gehst du gefälligst als letzter von Bord.
Als erste Vorsitzende solltest du freiwillig an Bord bleiben und anderen 
Leichtmatrosen den Vortritt lassen.


----------



## dacrazy1 (12. Mai 2005)

@staabi

Hallo Herr Staab;
habe am Montag den 9.5.05 zwei Mails an euch geschrieben, betreffend Auftragsnummer 96804 und 96810 und habe bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Könnten Sie bitte mal Nachfragen, was mit unseren seit längerem sehnsüchtig erwarteten Bikes los ist? Vielen Dank.

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @Melocross
> Jetzt mal langsam, als Kapitän gehst du gefälligst als letzter von Bord.
> Als erste Vorsitzende solltest du freiwillig an Bord bleiben und anderen
> Leichtmatrosen den Vortritt lassen.


_[Joke-Mod-ON]_

*Und hier noch schnell ein Bild von unserem Captain:*





*Sollte jemand sehen, wie sie versucht, sich aus dem Wartezimmer zu stehlen, sofort Meldung erstatten!!   *

_[Joke-Mod-OFF]_


----------



## BikeRunner (12. Mai 2005)

@ES5Teufel
ursprünglicher M-Termin war 28.04., wurde dann auf 19., 20. KW korrigiert. Ich persönlich glaub nicht mehr an Pfingsten, denke auch, dass perm. Hotline-Sackgehen die Sache nicht massgebend beschleunigt. Allerdings wäre auch ich an einer Anwort von Stabi auf Deine Anfrage von gest./20:40 interessiert.
Vielleicht liegts auch an georderten Optionen wie 'optitune' ?!

Gruss BikeRunner


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Mai 2005)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!

MEIN BIKE IST FERTIG !!!!!!!!!!!    

ICH BIN EIN BIKER - HOL MICH HIER ( VON DER ARBEIT ) RAUS !!!!!!!!

Einziger Nachteil: ich muss meine Portokasse plündern.......  

CANYON ICH KOMME !  SPÄTESTENS AM SAMSTAG ! ( wenn nichts dazwischen kommt......) 

Mann, oh Mann: ich dreh durch.........


----------



## Knuffi (12. Mai 2005)

Du Glücklicher   

Ich versuche jetzt bald seid einer Stunde bei der Hotline durch zu kommen, ob meines jetzt gestern oder heute verschickt wird/wurde. Davon hängt ab wie Pfingsten bei mir verläuft    Biken oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (12. Mai 2005)

Von mir dann auch schon mal an dieser Stelle Herzlichen Glückwunsch  

Und ich möchte dann gefälligts SOFORT Photos und Fahrberichte sehen...   

Vielen Dank

Hochachtungsvoll
Euer Wrangler


----------



## stick007 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ja mal auch nach fast 6 Monaten gewagt wieder bei Canyon anzurufen.
Laut Aussage der Hotlinie war am Montag mein ES6 bei der Montage. Auf jeden Fall sollte mir das Bike vor Pfingsten noch zugeschickt werden. 
Ich habe jetzt noch mal per Mail nachgefragt. Die Antwort war, dass die Teile erst die Woche kommen und die Montage enweder Ende dieser Woche oder Anfang nächster Woche sein soll??

Ich bin verwirrt.


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Melocross (12. Mai 2005)

ich habe gestern auch ne halbe Std versucht durchzukommen, aber vergebens. Manchmal frag ich mich wer da alles anruft, ich mein es ist weder ein Spendenaufruf noch kann man Geld gewinnen. Ich mein die Hotline hat von von 9 bis 19 Uhr auf und irgendwie ist immer besetzt! Sehr seltsam.
Wäre evtl. mal nicht schlecht wenn wir uns hier mal absprechen wann wer anruft


----------



## Knuffi (12. Mai 2005)

Bin eben durchgekommen, mein Bike ist *FERTIG !!!*    

Das war die gute Nachricht, die schlechte ist, das es frühestens heute Spätnachmittag verschickt werden kann und der nette Mann von der Hotline meinte das ein Versand in die 8er Postleitzahlen Region so 3-5 Tage dauert. Nächste Woche Mittwoch schätzt er, ist es da, also nix mit Biken an Pfingsten, zumindest nicht mit dem ES6


----------



## markuztirol (12. Mai 2005)

ao ich hab jetzt mal staabi meine bestellnummer bzw kundennummer gemailt.... binja mal sehr neugierig was er mir jetzt so berichten wird


----------



## fischgräte (12. Mai 2005)

> Zitat von Fab5
> Hallo,
> ich 'will' mich demnächst auch zum Wartezimmer dazugesellen (bin dann wahrscheinlich der einzigste hier, da die Bikes dann schon lange ausgeliefert wurden



Der einzige bist bestimmt nicht , ich hab mir vor ner knappen Woche das YS bestellt, 
hab mich aber schon vorher damit abgefunden, Teile dieses Sommers mit meinem No Name Flomarkt Gerät rumzugurken    . Lieber spät ein Canyon als gar kein Canyon


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eben durchgekommen, mein Bike ist *FERTIG !!!*
> 
> Das war die gute Nachricht, die schlechte ist, das es frühestens heute Spätnachmittag verschickt werden kann und der nette Mann von der Hotline meinte das ein Versand in die 8er Postleitzahlen Region so 3-5 Tage dauert. Nächste Woche Mittwoch schätzt er, ist es da, also nix mit Biken an Pfingsten, zumindest nicht mit dem ES6



Hi Knuffi - herzlichen Glückwunsch !   

Ich weiß nicht, warum ihr alle bei Canyon anrufen müßt - ich wurde angerufen ! Na ja, die besten Kunden will man halt pflegen !   

Wenn alles gut läuft, halte ich noch vor dir mein Baby in den Armen   
und rocke ein wenig über Pfingsten mit dem neuem Teil. Mal abwarten, ob ich es schaffe, am Samstag nach Koblenz zu kommen und dann wie das Wetter so wird. Sonst bleibt nichts anderes übrig als die Bedinungsanleitungen zu lesen, Photos von dem neuem Stück zu schießen und es bewundern.

Jetzt wünsche ich nur allen anderen Fully- und HT-Wartenden, daß eure Bikes schnellstens fertig werden und zu euch kommen.   

P.S.

Nach fünf Monaten Warterei, würde man bei einem Baby über ein "Frühchen" sprechen - das ES-6 war aber alles andere als das.  

Mein Chef will mir morgen nicht Frei geben !   Es hört sich das so an, als ob er auch bei Canyon ein Rad bestellt hätte und es noch vor mir abholen will


----------



## Knuffi (12. Mai 2005)

Sobald Du es in den Händen hälst, bitte Fotos ins Album !!!


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald Du es in den Händen hälst, bitte Fotos ins Album !!!



wen willst du auf den Photos sehen ? Mich oder das Bike .......


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 & Knuffi    glueckwunsch...... koennt ihr mal eure auftragsnummern kundtun..... und welche groesse ihr nochmal hattet...... sitze naemlich och uff heissen kohlen...... plane naemlich morgen ....das rad abzuholen (fahre naemlich von Bruesel nach hause ( Berlin)  und da liegt Koblenz fast uffn weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (12. Mai 2005)

messerclub-illi schrieb:
			
		

> xysiu33 & Knuffi    glueckwunsch...... koennt ihr mal eure auftragsnummern kundtun..... und welche groesse ihr nochmal hattet...... sitze naemlich och uff heissen kohlen...... plane naemlich morgen ....das rad abzuholen (fahre naemlich von Bruesel nach hause ( Berlin)  und da liegt Koblenz fast uffn weg...



Hallo, ich glaube persönlich nicht, daß man sich auf jeden Fall auf die Montagereihenfolge aufgrund der Auftragssnummer 100%-ig verlassen kann.

meine kannst du gleich haben

Gruß


----------



## ustor (12. Mai 2005)

@Uriel  hab mein Bike leider auch noch ned Montagetermin 19.05.05 rückt aber
auch schon immer näher aber nachdem jetzt die ganzen ES6/7 montiert werden und dass sicher ne Menge sind und die meisten vor mir bestellt haben (15.03.05) wird sich das mit der Montage vermutlich 1-2 Wochen verzögern deswegen habe i schon auf Kreditkarte umgestellt damit das bike dann schnell rausgeht (bin aus AUT)   - dafür habe ich schon soooviel zubehör bestellt 
3 Sätze reifen *gg* (Fat albert,Michelin MUD,Dry) neue schuhe , andere Schnellspanner, den Pressure Rite Adapter, Eratz Bremsbeläge....

aber wie gesagt ich finde die Zeit wo man es so richtig nutzen kann kommt erst deswegen tut's noch ned ganz so weh 

also dann auf dass uns Canyon die Wartezeit verkürze!

UsToR


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Mai 2005)

Danke xysiu33....
ich weiss aber es ist ein indikator.... was mich nen bissl zuversichtlich stimmt is das deine + 41 = meine ist  werd gleich mal anrufen also daumen druecken.......


----------



## Knuffi (12. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> wen willst du auf den Photos sehen ? Mich oder das Bike .......



Wer ist den schöner     

Kannst Dich ja auch auf dem Bike ablichten


----------



## markuztirol (12. Mai 2005)

vergesst da mit den bestellnummern bzw kundennummern.. mei nummer is irgendwas mit 786600  da kann man ja gleich kaffeesatzlesen *ggggg*

aber ich glaucbe da gibt es ienen spezial nummern vergebe würfel *gggg*

---

und hehe zu der geschichte mit den bergen *ggg* ich würde mal so behaupten dass tiroler und salzburger (andere mit bergen sind ja aus österreich nicht im forum vertreten wie mir scheint)
.... was anderes unter berge verstehn    *fffgggg*

mir is faddddd staabi gib ma schnell info dass zumindest geistig irgenwas tun kann was mit bike zu tun hat .. mir ham soo geiles bike wetter.. (aber i hab no ka bike) *schmoll*


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Mai 2005)

@ markuztirol 
ich glaub auf was du guckst ist die Kundennummer....... ich gebe dir aber zum Teil recht, dass das nix bringt, jedoch nur wenn ich verschiedene Modelle vergleicht bei ES6 und ES6 besteht Hoffnung......die ja bekanntermassen zuletzt stirbt


----------



## Wrangler (12. Mai 2005)

messerclub-illi schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei ES6 und ES6 besteht Hoffnung......die ja bekanntermassen zuletzt stirbt



Es sei denn, du hast ein ES6 in S bestellt - da nutzt dir deine niedrige Auftragsnummer gar nichts...   
Ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung...


----------



## markuztirol (12. Mai 2005)

hm ja stimmt .. das mit der hoffnung hast du schön gesagt ... und man darf ja auch noch träumen *gg*


----------



## aemkei77 (12. Mai 2005)

> mir is *faddddd* staabi gib ma schnell info dass zumindest *geistig* irgenwas tun kann was mit bike zu tun hat .. mir ham soo geiles bike wetter.



http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...906339/sr=8-1/ref=pd_ka_0/302-1442287-7337611
und
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...906339/sr=8-6/ref=pd_ka_5/302-1442287-7337611

wär doch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (12. Mai 2005)

Hab heute ne nette eMail von Canyon bekommen: Mein ES6 ist in der Montage und geht morgen raus.

Und weils so schön ist gleich noch was negatives: Haben heute erfahren, dass die Gabel von meinem Bruder (XC5; Lockout defekt) zum Hersteller eingeschickt werden muss. Für diese Erkenntnis haben die Jungs jetzt eine Woche gebraucht (allerdings ist die Werskstatt auch am Limit der Kapazität). Das heißt nun wieder 3-4 Wochen warten bis die Gabel wieder hier ist. Damit wartet mein Bruder auf sein XC5 länger als ich auf mein ES6...


----------



## Wrangler (12. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute ne nette eMail von Canyon bekommen: Mein ES6 ist in der Montage und geht morgen raus.



Würde dann doch mal gerne wissen, was das jetzt heißt - da ja anscheinend mehrere von euch schon eine 'E-Mail' von Canyon bzgl. Montage und Zustellung bekommen haben - aber offiziell keine Bestätigung nach Montage verschickt wird?!?!?!?

Hattet ihr denn gezielt nachgefragt? (Wahrscheinlich ja mehrmals   )
Und das war dann eine der Antwortmails von Canyon?

Oder haben die DOCH tatsächlich von sich aus Bescheid gegeben?


----------



## zickzack (12. Mai 2005)

Die KW 19 hat es bald geschafft,
doch Post bekam ich keine.
Noch warte ich mit ganzer Kraft,
aber bald mach ich euch (Canyon) Beine.


----------



## wime (12. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ---
> 
> und hehe zu der geschichte mit den bergen *ggg* ich würde mal so behaupten dass tiroler und salzburger (andere mit bergen sind ja aus österreich nicht im forum vertreten wie mir scheint)
> .... was anderes unter berge verstehn    *fffgggg*



Das stimmt !
Mir Schwizer übrigens ou.


----------



## Haftig (12. Mai 2005)

Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich hier Photos von meinem gerade erstandenen ES 6 reinstellen kann........
würde ich das glatt tun.


----------



## Wrangler (12. Mai 2005)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> gerade erstandenen ES 6



Bist du bekloppt?!?!

Sag bloß, du bist der erste?!?!?!
Sollte es tatsächlich passiert sein, dass das erste ES6 ausgeliefert wurde!

Halleluja!!!  


Ps: ach ja - Photos hochladen - probier mal den Link:
Photos in Benutzeralbum laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haftig (12. Mai 2005)

Genau... Erster....
Bilder sind da.
Sieht gut aus.
Die Leute bei Canyon vor Ort sind auch nicht gerade die schnellsten es gab nur einen Typen der alle bedienen mußte = 1 Stunde Wartezeit.
So jetzt erstmal kölsch getrunken und die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt.

Grüße Haftig

oder auch 

Haftig der 1.


----------



## Haftig (12. Mai 2005)

ääähmm wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe ....
hätte man auch besser machen können....naja in der ersten Vorfreude
dafür bin ich der erst Kunde der auf einem ES 6 unterwegs ist(Weltweit) .
So jetzt aber los und Testen


----------



## Knuffi (12. Mai 2005)

@Haftig

Gratulation, Du hast die Neider auf Deiner Seite   

Lass Dir das Kölsch schmecken   . Hast es Dir nach der Wartezeit ja auch wirklich verdient


----------



## Melocross (12. Mai 2005)

Jippiiiiiiiiiii         


Mein ES6 Ist FERTIG und geht morgen auf Reise Richtung München!!!!!!!

Das tolle ist nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub und ich kann dann biken gehen!!


----------



## TAILor (12. Mai 2005)

krass! jetzt ist der moment gekommen.
kanns gar nicht glauben, das das erste ES 6 unter dach und fach ist.
Haftig hat das auch so unspäktakulär rübergebracht, das ich fest der überzeugung war es sei ein fake  
gratuliere! (allen dies schon haben und denen die wissen, das ihres fertig ist)


----------



## y23 (12. Mai 2005)

hehe, geil! morgen ist es soweit! habe heute einen anruf von canyon erhalten: es6 abholbereit!
werd morgen dem studentenimage mal gerecht werden, und einfach mal auf die vorlesunge *******n und statt dessen mal 200km nach koblenz fahren, damit das teil rechtzeitig zum verlängerten wochenende endlich in meinen besitz übergeht...
yippie. könnt gerade vor freude in die luft springen...
fotos und fahrbericht folgen am wochenende...

edit: bin überrascht: hab das wort benutz, das den selben sinn wie "kacka machen" hat. ergebnis: *******n ... ganz schön cleveres board.


----------



## IceCube (12. Mai 2005)

Haftig ich muss dir recht geben.  
Du solltest unbedingt noch ein paar Outdoor Fotos machen!

Was ist das denn für ne Sattelstütze?
Im Katalog sieht die aber anders aus.


----------



## y23 (12. Mai 2005)

@haftig
ist das die original sattelstütze? bin davon ausgegangen, dass die iridium gekröpft ist?! ne gerade fänd ich aber auch schicker. allein schon wegen der geometrie, da ich lange am überlegen war ob M oder L, und mich dann fürs L entschieden hab...
falls die ne gekröpfte gegen ne gerade iridium hast tauschen lassen, was hat der spass gekostet?
ansonsten find ich die bilder ja nur geil ... zumindest das bike. über die fotografische qualität lässt sich streiten ;-)


----------



## Freti (12. Mai 2005)

@aemkei77
Der war gemein, aber  

@Haftig
Laß dir nichts einreden, die Bilder sind klasse. Es kommt hauptsächlich auf Objekt an. Wenn das gut ist, kann man nichts falsch machen. Welche Größe ist das?
Ich war heute erst guter Hoffnung, aber um 16.30h sagte man mir, dass das heute nichts mehr wird. Ich will jetzt nicht hoffen, dass aus den erst wochenweisen Verzögerungen nun tageweise Verzögerungen werden.
Fährst du manchmal im Königsforst? Vielleicht siehst man sich.
Gruß
Freti


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

Heute verlasse ich das Wartezimmer!!
Mein XC3 ist ein Traum!! Genau das Richtige für mich!!

Heute nach der Arbeit die Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten gefunden, bei der Post abgeholt, aufgebaut und sogar schon eine Jungfernfahrt gemacht...Bilder sind in der "Canyon-Galerie"...   

Also dann,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (12. Mai 2005)

Ich vermisse Euch jetzt schon ALLE!!      

kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen wie es ist ohne Wartezimmer, das immer so ereignisreich und voller Emotionen war!!


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse Euch jetzt schon ALLE!!
> 
> kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen wie es ist ohne Wartezimmer, das immer so ereignisreich und voller Emotionen war!!


Naja guuut, ich schau schon noch ab und zu mal rein...versprochen!


----------



## Haftig (12. Mai 2005)

@ Freti  Ja bin öfter im Königsforst war gerade auf der Glessener Höhe

Habe gerade schnell noch ein paar outdoor-Photos  gemacht(letzte Sonne). 
bald gibt´s von allen Seiten mehr als genug davon.......  

Die gerade Sattelstütze ist ne Iridium ohne Aufpreis(Glück gehabt)

Mal schauen ob es den 100.000 ten Klick noch geben wird.  

Ich bin raus  

Haftig der 1.


----------



## Alkaloid (12. Mai 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Habe während des langen wartens mein defektes Uraltvelo bei den Bikedays vom 06. - 08.  Mai in Biel (ist eine kleine Schweizer Ausgabe von Willingen) für den Pimp angemaldet.
> Jetzt brauche ich aber noch jede Menge Stimmen damit das Bike auch in die Endausscheidung kommt.
> Darum helft mir doch und wählt die Nummer 5
> Bike Days Biel
> Gruss Willy


Hey Willy, herzliche Gratulation zum "ärmsten Velo der Schweiz"!  Habe eben gesehen, dass dein Schrotthaufen das Rennen gemacht hat. Konnte leider nicht an den Bike Days dabei sein, habe aber über die Webseite für dein antikes Stück gevotet.







Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es besser aussieht als dein XC8, wenn es gepimpt ist.  Bitte stell doch ein Bild hier rein, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## y23 (12. Mai 2005)

was mir gerade noch einfällt:
wie schaut das aus wenn ich das bike abhole, muss ich mich da nach den öffnungszeiten des ladens oder der werkstatt richten? der laden macht ja erst um 13uhr auf ...
naja, wenn ich noch mal drüber nachdenke, kommt mir die antwort doch irgendwie selbst ... macht wohl keine sinn da vor 13uhr zu erscheinen ... argh. will mein bike doch endlich unterm arsch haben...


----------



## uss (12. Mai 2005)

Ist das Grand Canyon Comp 05 tatsächlich schon ausverkauft?
Gruß


----------



## FrankyB (12. Mai 2005)

Wow, jetzt geht's Schlag auf Schlag!

Glückwunsch an alle!!

Was wär es langweilig, in nen Laden zu gehen und sich sein Bike einfach bloß mitzunehmen, dann würde einem das hier alles durch die Lappen gehen und das wär schon irgendwie (auch wenn die Wartezeit doch manchmal/öfter etwas lang ist) schade!!!!!


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, geil! morgen ist es soweit! habe heute einen anruf von canyon erhalten: es6 abholbereit!
> werd morgen dem studentenimage mal gerecht werden, und einfach mal auf die vorlesunge *******n und statt dessen mal 200km nach koblenz fahren, damit das teil rechtzeitig zum verlängerten wochenende endlich in meinen besitz übergeht...
> yippie. könnt gerade vor freude in die luft springen...
> fotos und fahrbericht folgen am wochenende...
> ...



na dann Gute Reise nach Koblenz. Bloß sei nicht abergläubisch.........
morgen ist Freitag, der 13. und der Canyon-Laden macht um 13 Uhr auf


----------



## nismo2002 (12. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann Gute Reise nach Koblenz. Bloß sei nicht abergläubisch.........
> morgen ist Freitag, der 13. und der Canyon-Laden macht um 13 Uhr auf


...aber zum Glück heisst er "y*2*3"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRunner (13. Mai 2005)

@alle ES5er
die Sonne scheint, Pfingsten in Sicht und ich weine ...
Hat schon jemand sein 5er ?

BikeRunner


----------



## Knuffi (13. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Jippiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> Mein ES6 Ist FERTIG und geht morgen auf Reise Richtung München!!!!!!!
> ...



Da bin ich gespannt wer seines eher bekommt, meines soll heute auch auf die Reise gehen. Ich hoffe ja dann auf Mittwoch


----------



## markuztirol (13. Mai 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

so langsam reicht es mir aber wirklich ..... das kann es ja auch nicht sein dass ich jedesmal wenn ich eine mail sende ca. eine woche auf eine antwort warten muss. 
ich habe am montag gemailt und bis heute ichts bekommen .... gut bei staabi darf ich noch ncihts sagen, denn der hat meine mail ja noch nicht so lange.

und die hotline ist ja voll für den a ..... bin ja mal auf miene telefon rechung gespannt die ich nur durch die ständige warteschleife mit .. damit ihenen keine bla bla . trennen wir die verbindung.        

toll wenn ich 20 mal anrufe und nie durchkomme, wird das ja nur noch teurer, und dass ich bei einem 2000 euro bike auch mal wissen will was los ist, ist doch auch verständlich.. und ich kann canyon gratulieren... mein kollege der auf mein anraten sich auch, wie ich ein es7 bestellt hat ( so wie ich denke die einzigen es bikes in tirol innsbruck) wird die bestellung wohl in den nächsten tagen stornieren .. tja mich wunderts erlich gesagt nicht, denn wenn ich so lange warten muss und dann noch immmer um infos kämpfen muss.

ich komme aus der technik branche .. und da gibt es das nciht dass man so lange auf iene antwort fragen muss ... selbsts dann nicht wenn kein geld, und der kunde nur mal eben so was wissen will 

und wenn ich daran denke dass meine freunde alle schon zig kilomter in den beinen haben könnte ich eh platzen.

jetzt habe ich ein paar spezialized händler angeschreiben wie schnell sie mir ein enduro brain auftreiben können und auf meine wunsch teile umbauen ... und siehe da... da kommt teilweiße sofort eine antwort und ich bin selber überrascht.... der preisunterschied ist in einem rahmen den ich gelten lasse. denn was nützt mir ein bike das gut und günstig ist wenn ich es im herbst mal bekomme. .... dass es ungenützt im wohnzimmer überwintern darf?????

ich bin wirklich   

wenn  jetzt nicht sehr sehr bald eine meldung von canyon kommt ... dann hat sich das thema erledigt. 


@staabi .... wenn ihr nicht zwei kunden (mit vielen freunden sei angemerkt ) verleiern wollt, dann bitte schau dass du was berichten kannst, oder dass was weitergeht


----------



## Wrangler (13. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen liebes Wartezimmer   

Heute ist ja Freitag, der 13. und die Sonne scheint - ein guter Tag um etwas zu nerven  

@Staabi: Hast du evtl. schon eine Avis wegen des Containers aus der 18. KW bekommen (Hoff, Hoff, Hoff....)?

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen schöne Pfingstfeiertage, ob nun mit oder ohne neuem Bike - macht es wie ich: legt euch ne neue Frisur zu und zieht euch ein frisches T-Shirt an. Und lasst euch das Bier schmecken.   

In diesem Sinne

"...childproof the scene...!!!"
"...Selbstverständlich veerhter Hosenträger!..."


----------



## Dosenbier (13. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler
tja leider habe ich gerade gehört, dass am Hamburger Hafen ein verrückter
MTB auf den Container rumgehopst ist. Unter anderem auch auf dem mit
denm Canyonteilen drin. Da dieser angeblich leicht beschädigt wurde, ist er von der Versicherung zur Begutachtung des Schadens zurückgehalten worden.
Der Gutachter hat aber gerade seinen 3 wöchigen Pfingsturlaub angetreten und so kann der Container nicht freigeben werden.
Prost


----------



## messerclub-illi (13. Mai 2005)

ICH kanns abholen!!!!!!!!!!
ich  :kotz: fast vor aufregung.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (13. Mai 2005)

Einen wunderschönen....

Auch wenn ich mein Bike schon seit Ende April unterm Hintern habe, bin ich doch ein ständiger Begleiter dieses Threats. Wollte mal mein Mitgefühl ausdrücken...so langsam finde ich es den Oberhammer was mit einigen Bikes hier los ist. Ich würde an Eurer Stelle auch    :kotz:   und natürlich  

@Canyon 
Eines hab ich in meinem Job gelernt, schieflaufen kann immer irgendwas, aber gib Deinen Kunden nie das Gefühl im Stich gelassen zu werden!!! Das rächt sich irgendwann...
So Geil die Bikes sind, ich werde mir für die Zukunft gut überlegen ob ich mir nochmal ein Canyon anschaffe!!! Sorry, aber der Preis ist nicht alles....


----------



## wime (13. Mai 2005)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Willy, herzliche Gratulation zum "ärmsten Velo der Schweiz"!  Habe eben gesehen, dass dein Schrotthaufen das Rennen gemacht hat. Konnte leider nicht an den Bike Days dabei sein, habe aber über die Webseite für dein antikes Stück gevotet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi zusammen 
Danke allen die für mich gestimmt haben.  
Werde sicher ein Bild hier in das Wartezimmer hineinstellen.
Bin selber gespannt was BMC aus meinem Schrotthaufen macht.

Willy


----------



## Falk72 (13. Mai 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen
> Danke allen die für mich gestimmt haben.


Vergiss die Überweisung (in EUR) nicht!  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Wolfskin (13. Mai 2005)

Tach liebe Wartende, da man bei der Hotline ja jetzt gar nicht mehr durchkommt  zumindest in der Mittagszeit nicht, wollte ich kurz fragen ob hier jemand weiß ob Canyon einem die Packetnummer sagen kann damit man seine Wahre über das Internet verfolgen könnte. ?


----------



## YB11 (13. Mai 2005)

@PWau
Du Glücklicher! Mein MT für das gleiche Bike war der 12.05.2005. Per Mailanfrage auf mindestens 3 Wochen verschoben. Wann hast Du denn bestellt? 
Da mein altes Bike den Machtkampf mit einem Betonträger eines Parkhauses verloren hat( war noch auf dem Auto), warte ich zu Fuß auf die Lieferung!
Canyon erbarme dich meiner..........


----------



## Strider (13. Mai 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein altes Bike den Machtkampf mit einem Betonträger eines Parkhauses verloren hat( war noch auf dem Auto), warte ich zu Fuß auf die Lieferung!


Sorry aber:


----------



## Biker_Hannover (13. Mai 2005)

So Leute,

mein ES 6 ist unterwegs nach Hannover.....  !
Werde mich dann mal aus dem Forum verabschieden und hoffe einige von euch in einigen Jahren beim Wartezimmer 2008 erneut zu treffen!    !

Frohe Pfingsten und viel Spass beim Biken!

Gruss aus Hannover


----------



## eckstein (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Auf den Fotos der neuen Canyon Bikes sehe ich das ein Kettestrebenschutz mit Aufschrift Canyon angebracht ist angebracht ist.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser im Lieferunfang enthalten ist oder ob man ihn separat bei Canyon bestellen muss.

Viellen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## xysiu33 (13. Mai 2005)

eckstein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Auf den Fotos der neuen Canyon Bikes sehe ich das ein Kettestrebenschutz mit Aufschrift Canyon angebracht ist angebracht ist.
> 
> ...



Hi, dieser Kettenstrebenschutz ist mit dabei.  Soll allerdings ziemlich dünn sein. Ob es seine Arbeit gut macht, kann ich dir ab morgen sagen....

Übrigens: eine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr soll auch aufgeklebt sein. 

Gruß


----------



## asksam (13. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler
> tja leider habe ich gerade gehört, dass am Hamburger Hafen ein verrückter
> MTB auf den Container rumgehopst ist. Unter anderem auch auf dem mit
> denm Canyonteilen drin. Da dieser angeblich leicht beschädigt wurde, ist er von der Versicherung zur Begutachtung des Schadens zurückgehalten worden.
> ...


Ich lach mich schlapp     

Bitte nicht Wrangler wieder vergraulen. Ohne ihn ist es nur halb so schön im Wartezimmer

gruss asksam (ein ehemaliger Leidensgenosse, der immer wieder gerne vorbeischaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alkaloid (13. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> Tach liebe Wartende, da man bei der Hotline ja jetzt gar nicht mehr durchkommt  zumindest in der Mittagszeit nicht, wollte ich kurz fragen ob hier jemand weiß ob Canyon einem die Packetnummer sagen kann damit man seine Wahre über das Internet verfolgen könnte. ?


Canyon hat mir auf Anfrage die Tracking-Nummer meines Pakets zugemailt. Allerdings hab ichs nicht geschafft, die entsprechende DHL-Webseite zu finden, wo ich das Paket hätte verfolgen können. War aber eh egal, da mein Paket Tags darauf schon da war.
Wenn du also nach der Tracking-Nr. fragst, gleich mitfragen, wo du sie eingeben musst (evtl. passwortgeschützte Seite oder vielleicht war ich einfach nur zu blöd  )


----------



## readymaker (13. Mai 2005)

sind die fehlenden fox parts eigentlich wie angekündigt eingetroffen?
das hat ja doch wieder alles aufgehalten.


----------



## jajaballard (13. Mai 2005)

Bin gerade zur Hotline durchgekommen. Die fehlenden Teile für die RC7 sind gekommen. Ich denke das waren die Fox Parts. Jetzt gilt es nur noch die Montage abzuwarten.......


----------



## Falk72 (13. Mai 2005)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du also nach der Tracking-Nr. fragst, gleich mitfragen, wo du sie eingeben musst (evtl. passwortgeschützte Seite oder vielleicht war ich einfach nur zu blöd  )


Hier  kann man die Nummer (neben der Ziel-PLZ) eingeben. Allerdings dauert es etwas, bis die Nummer im System ist.


----------



## PWau (13. Mai 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> @PWau
> Du Glücklicher! Mein MT für das gleiche Bike war der 12.05.2005. Per Mailanfrage auf mindestens 3 Wochen verschoben. Wann hast Du denn bestellt?
> Da mein altes Bike den Machtkampf mit einem Betonträger eines Parkhauses verloren hat( war noch auf dem Auto), warte ich zu Fuß auf die Lieferung!
> Canyon erbarme dich meiner..........


Autsch....das ist mir auch mal fast passiert!!! 
Bestellt habe ich Anfang Dezember und Montagetermin war ürsprünglich der 15.04.05, mit leichter Verzögerung war es dann am 27.04.05 hier!!!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (13. Mai 2005)

apropos packet nummer:
steht nicht auf der Auftragsbestätigung eine Packetnummer?
(Hab sie gerade nicht zur Hand)

@alkaloid: 
war die tracking-Nr. die selbe die auch auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht?


----------



## eckstein (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo 

hab ein xc5 größe m. bestellt.
mein gewicht ist 82 kg.  

frage:muss ich den optune service für die mantiou federgabel machen lassen, oder gehts auch so,eventuell mit mehr druck.

für eure antwort viellen dank im vorraus.


----------



## Bigattack (13. Mai 2005)

Hiermit verabschiede auch mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Mein Bike (ES 6 in L)ist heute gekommen.    
Werde es um 16.00 Uhr bei der Post abholen und dann erstmal zusammenschrauben. Bilder und Fahrbericht werde ich dann im "Großen ES6 Threat" bereitstellen.
Danke für die unterhaltsamen Monate  

Gruss 

Bigattack


----------



## IceCube (13. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch Bigattack!

Bigattack wie lautete denn deine Auftragsnummer?
Ich hoffe du hast eine hochwertige Digitalkamera und gutes Wetter um uns ein paar schöne Schmachtfotos anzufertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Canyon-Freunde,

wie ich sehe, immer mehr von uns sind glücklicher - hoffentlich werden es bald alle.   

Ich schlage vor, daß die Wanderer und sonstige NICHT-CANYON-BIKER am kommenden laaaangem Wochenende und das WE danach und das danach..... mal die Trails räumen und uns CANYON-VERRÜCKTEN aus dem Weg gehen    Gebremst wird nur um unsere Maguras einzubremsen bzw. sie auf die Betriebstemperatur zu bringen.   

Sonst allen neuen Bike-Besitzern: frohe Pfingsten und schönes Wetter. 
An alle (noch) wartenden: bin mit Gedanken bei euch - aber spätestens nächste Woche habt ihr eure Bikes da - dafür werde ich mich morgen persönlich in Koblenz einsetzen.   

Ciao.


----------



## Bigattack (13. Mai 2005)

@ ICe Cube

Digi Cam iss gut, Wetter iss mittelmäßig bis gut! Meine Auftrags Nr war die ?????   (Habe ich irgendwo weiter vorne schonmal gepostet)


----------



## Knuffi (13. Mai 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit verabschiede auch mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Mein Bike (ES 6 in L)ist heute gekommen.
> Werde es um 16.00 Uhr bei der Post abholen und dann erstmal zusammenschrauben. Bilder und Fahrbericht werde ich dann im "Großen ES6 Threat" bereitstellen.
> Danke für die unterhaltsamen Monate
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es kaum, dann sind auch tatsächlich schon welche verschickt worden. Das ist ja mal wirklich eine gute Nachricht   

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen ES6


----------



## lal (13. Mai 2005)

wisst ihr wie viele tage vor der montage canyon über die tracking-Nr bescheit weiß?
ist sie schon früh im system oder wird sie erst am tag der montage vergeben?


----------



## IceCube (13. Mai 2005)

Nun Bigattack deine Auftragsnummer (hab mal nachgeschaut im Thread)
ist in etwa 200 Aufträge nach dir. Das kann also noch dauern.

Zahlungsart ist bei mir Nachnahme offen obwohl ich eigentlich bei der Bestellung Vorkasse bei Fertigstellung angegeben hatte.

Bin nicht so der Fan von Nachnahme.   



Nun egal so kommts wenigstens früher als per Vorkasse.


----------



## PWau (13. Mai 2005)

eckstein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> hab ein xc5 größe m. bestellt.
> mein gewicht ist 82 kg.
> ...


Wiege ziehmlich das gleiche, habs machen lassen, weiß zwar nicht wie weich die normalen sind, aber ich denke die sind auf alle Fälle zu weich. Mags generell etwas härter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (13. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht Wrangler wieder vergraulen. Ohne ihn ist es nur halb so schön im Wartezimmer



Vielen Dank, so etwas hört man doch gern!   

Und keine Bange - ich denke bis zum 29.5. kann ich mich jetzt noch ganz gut ruhig verhalten. Hoffe ja, dass es bis dahin dann endlich geklappt hat.

An dem Tag ist hier wie gesagt ein Bike-Event.
Und es wäre doch sehr schade, wenn ich da nicht mit den neuen Bike auflaufen (bzw fahren) kann.
Das sind dann 1 Monat + 1,5 Wochen über meinem ursprünglichen Montagetermin.
Noch habe ich Hoffnung.   
Wenn nur diese blöden Feiertage nicht wären


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. Mai 2005)

falls es jemand interessiert: rc8-lieferung zum x-ten mal um 2 wochen verschoben...  


..............gaaanz ruhig bleiben..................


----------



## Niederbayer (13. Mai 2005)

Mein ES 6 ist da !

Schönen dank an das Canyon-Team!
Somit darf ich das Wartezimmer nun verlassen und begebe mich in meinen Urlaub. 

Hab ein Foto gemacht. Wer's anschauen will - in meiner Gallerie.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## Lottofee (13. Mai 2005)

Hey Niederbayer,

wozu brauchst Du denn ein ES6? Im Donautal is doch alles flach ...
Ich bin aus diesem Grund in's Ruhrgebiet umgezogen ....

         

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße,

Lottofee (Ex-Straubinger)


----------



## IceCube (13. Mai 2005)

Huch ist das mit der 2005er LX Kurbel von Niederbayer so gewollt?

Nicht das es mich stören würde.


----------



## Uriel (13. Mai 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> falls es jemand interessiert: rc8-lieferung zum x-ten mal um 2 wochen verschoben...
> 
> 
> ..............gaaanz ruhig bleiben..................




Hallo Col. Kurtz

haben die dir gesagt warum? Fehlen noch Teile ?


----------



## Wolfskin (13. Mai 2005)

Sehr gut gesehen mit der vermeintlichen Tracking Nummer auf der Auftragsbestätigung, aber das ist leider nicht die Tracking Nummer, zumindest gibt es da keine Infos wenn man sie auf der Webseite von DHL eingibt. Arr und ich komme bei der Hotline einfach nicht mehr durch. Aber vielen Dank für die Tipps !


----------



## Alkaloid (13. Mai 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> apropos packet nummer:
> steht nicht auf der Auftragsbestätigung eine Packetnummer?
> (Hab sie gerade nicht zur Hand)
> 
> ...


Nö, die DHL-Nr. war ne andere. Die Paketnr. auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung wurde von Canyon schon letzten Dezember vergeben, da wusste DHL noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück


----------



## jajaballard (13. Mai 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> falls es jemand interessiert: rc8-lieferung zum x-ten mal um 2 wochen verschoben...
> 
> 
> ..............gaaanz ruhig bleiben..................



Kann ich nur bestätigen, hatte gerade eine freundliche Mail im Kasten, das auch für mein RC7 noch Teile fehlen. Es ist zum . Jetzt fällt auch mein Bike Urlaub mit den neuen Rad ins Wasser.  

Wie verfährt Canyon eigentlich mit entsprechenden Entschädigungen/Preisnachlässen. Bei mir ist das jetzt bereits mehr als ein Monat, über der mit 3 Monaten angegebenen Lieferzeit. Bin gerade dabei eine entsprechende Mail aufzusetzen. Wenn sich da nix angemessenes tut, werde ich mich wohl nach Alternativen umsehen. Jetzt kann ich auch woanders warten.


----------



## zickzack (13. Mai 2005)

Ich freue mich mit allen, die ihr ES6 schon haben,
aber ich will jetzt auch endlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (13. Mai 2005)

Ich haaabs!!!!    

Ich möchte mich bei allen Wartezimmerinsassen bedanken. Dadurch das ich gemerkt habe, wie die viele anderen litten, war es für mich noch erträglich.
Wenns anderen schlechter geht, geht's einem gut.  
Ich habe bis jetzt aber nur einige Proberunden auf dem Canyon-Parkplatz gedreht. Scheint alles zu funktionieren. Aber man, im Vergleich zu meinem Alten ist das ein Schaukelstuhl. Im positiven Sinne.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## ow1 (13. Mai 2005)

hallo canyon freunde

der freitag der 13. hat mich voll erwischt. 
da ich für mein es6 konditionell auf der höhe sein wollte, ging ich zum ausklang von meinen ferien, mit meinen strassenslick-bereiften starrbike auf ne kleine tour. auf einem winkligen singeltrail erwischte ich eine knifflige passage nicht wunschgemäss. ein wenig zu heftig an der vorderradbremse gezupt, flog ich in hohem bogen über den lenker. leider hat der mittelfinger der rechten hand mir das ungewohnte absteigen über den lenker ziemlich übel genommen. 
fazit des bike-ausfluges von heute nachmittag: neben ein paar kleinen und grossen kratzer auf meinen armen und beinen, ist der ausgerenkte mittelfinger sicherlich die schwerwiegende verletzung    
nachdem der doc mir eine fixierschiene verpasst hatte, meinte er, mindestens 4 wochen bike verbot!!!!!!!             
dabei sollte doch nächste woche mein lang ersehntes es6 bei mir eintrudeln.
ich steh kurz vor einem heulkrampf


----------



## Melocross (13. Mai 2005)

@ow1

das klingt ja nicht sehr gut, aber hauptsache das ES6 ist endlich da

Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## IceCube (13. Mai 2005)

Ich warte immer noch auf ES6 Bilder so wie sie wagmagX vom ES8 gemacht hat.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=25205


----------



## ow1 (13. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @ow1
> 
> das klingt ja nicht sehr gut, aber hauptsache das ES6 ist endlich da
> 
> Trotzdem gute Besserung


danke. jetzt geht`s mir schon viel besser   

und wenn ich dann mein es6 wenigstens mal streicheln darf, fühle ich mich wie auf wolke sieben


----------



## TAILor (14. Mai 2005)

@haftig: was hast du denn da für ne satteldtütze dran?


----------



## YB11 (14. Mai 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber:


Hab mir gedacht das euch das amüsiert. Ich habs auch locker genommen, denn das Bike war 12 Jahre alt und ich war schon auf der Suche nach was neuem.


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2005)

Ich melde mich ab aus dem Wartezimmer. 
Muss jetzt biken gehen.
Heute ist mein ES6 gekommen.
Habe es gerade zusammengebaut und die erste Probefahrt gemacht- geil.
Die mitgelieferten Teile sind auch alle verbaut worden. Bislang ist alles perfekt.

So jetzt muss ich aber raus und erst einmal in den Wald.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## IceCube (14. Mai 2005)

Mein ES6 ist heut auch gekommen. Pünktlich zu Pfingsten   

Für die noch Wartenden meine Auftragsnummer ist 969xx.

Bye erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte mich auch vom Wartezimmer abmelden - heute habe ich mein Schatz nach Hause gebracht   

Vielen Dank für die schönen Wartestunden - was hätte ich bloß ohne euch die ganze Zeit gemacht.....  

An alle, die noch im Wartezimmer bleiben müssen wünsche ich kurze Rest-Wartezeit und schöne Pfingsten. Bald treffen wir uns im großem ES-6 Thread.


Tschüüüüß


----------



## trekhb (14. Mai 2005)

Leider sollte mein NERVE XC 7  auch schon 2 Wochen fertig sein,ich hoffe das es nun mal bald klappt...!


----------



## ustor (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!

habe vor 3 Monaten mein RC8 bestellt und weil ich jetzt schon sooolange auf des bike warte und mir dachte eigentlich geht es ned nur ums racen sondern auch darum mit dem bike spass zu haben wäre mir inwzischen das XC9 fast lieber ausserdem isses schwarz und des rockt! oder auch ein ES7,8,9 ?
aber dürften alle bikes schon weg sein oda?

und selbst wenn ned isses ne neubestellung und dann bis ende Juli,August warten?

;(((((


----------



## rumblefish (14. Mai 2005)

Hmm, irgendwie schade das hier alle aus dem äusserst unterhaltsammen Wartezimmer verschwinden wollen   . Ich gehöre ja seit Ende April zu den glücklichen ES7 Fahrern, und bleibe gerne mit persönlichen Erfahrungsberichten hier  . Vielleicht wollen ja alle "noch" wartenen unterhalten werden was sie in Kürze erwartet. Zudem müssen wir ja noch minimum die 2000 Postings hier vollmachen   . Sich jetzt in Nebenthreats wegzumachen ist zwar legitim, aber hallo, ich fand diesen Threat in den letzten Monaten tägliche Pflicht   . 

Deshalb gleich mal 2 neue Pics vom ES7 wie das Bike mit den "Fat Alberts" aussieht, die heute morgen gekommen sind. So soll ein Enduro einfach aussehen   . Fahrbericht der Reifen kann ich leider noch nicht geben da es hier heute  (Bad Homburg, bei Frankfurt) bei freundlichen 10-12 Grad den ganzen Tag geschüttet hat. Tolle Pfingsten   , und ich hab noch keine Schutzblechen für die nächsten Tage mit aufgeweichten Boden .

Bis denne
Rumble


----------



## Dot (14. Mai 2005)

Ich hatte keine Lust auf ein Canyon- Bike zu warten (Will im Sommer durch den Pfälzer Wald düsen!) und habe mir heute ein Fatmodul XC 02 bestellt. 
Ich kann es in *fünf* Tagen abolen. 

XC 02 ?

Das XC 02 ist ein höherwertiger Nachfolger des XC 01 
(Preis- Leistungs- Sieger in der Bike), das im Moment wegen der starken Nachfrage vergriffen ist. Die Leute bei Alpha-Bikes München sind nur zu empfehlen und sehr freundlich. Man lässt sich Zeit, geht auf Extrawünsche ein, hat keine nervigen Wartezeiten und der Preis stimmt auch.    

Trotzdem, viel Erfolg noch beim Warten. Gruß Dot.


----------



## Dosenbier (14. Mai 2005)

Ich bin heute 120 km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen. Das Wetter
hat ihr im Süden noch bis 14.00 Uhr gehalten. Morgen werde ich mit meinem 
Hardtail einen Teil der Strecke vom Tegernsseer Bikemarathon fahren,
damit ich sehe was am 5. juni auf mich zukommt. Irgendwie kann ich mich gar nicht mehr auf mein bestelltes Bike freuen und sehe inzwischen nur noch die negativen Seiten von Canyon. Auch scheint es mir eine leichte Fehlkonstruktion zusein, wenn sich mehrere Fahrer am Bike den Oberschenkel
blutig kratzen. 
Ob der ganze Frust verschwindet, wenn das Bike 
je kommen sollte? Termin ursprünglich war der 19.4.2005.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (14. Mai 2005)

@Dosenbier

ich bin die MA Strecke heute schon gefahren, sind 2 knackige Anstiege dabei, aber ansonsten passt es eigentlich


----------



## snelterug (14. Mai 2005)

Noch 43 Tagen bis meinem GCC.....


----------



## Dosenbier (14. Mai 2005)

Welche bist du gefahren? kleine Runde, mittlere Runde oder sogar
die große Runde.
Ich kenne eigentlich alles bis auf auf die Strecke am Ostufer. 
Neureuth und so.


----------



## Knuffi (15. Mai 2005)

Möchte mich jetzt hier auch verabschieden, mein ES6 ist heute (jetzt schon gestern ) angekommen   

Soch die ersten 85 KM gefahren, was soll ich sagen ausser...

Wahnsinn, Sänftenartig, einfach ein Traum ! Jeder Tag des wartens hat sich gelohnt. ES6, ich   es     

Im großen ES6 Thread werde ich am Mo. mal meine Erfahrungen genauer schildern.

Wir lesen uns


----------



## Canyonier (15. Mai 2005)

Sowas blödes, wohne auch in München und mein ES6 ist noch nicht da. Somit kommt es Dienstag und Mittwoch fahr ich ohne Bike nach Italien...
Das WE hätte doch soooo schön werden können...

Hat jemand von euch mal ein paar Sprünge probiert? Wie hart muss man den aufpumpen, damit man nicht durchschlägt?


----------



## pommeskind (15. Mai 2005)

huhu, hat jemand erfahrungen wie lange es von der "zahlung" (also in meinem Fall onlinebanking) bis zum versand dauert? also wann schnallen die das der zahlungseingang erfolgte wann schicken die das dann raus und wie lange ist es unterwegs (koblenz- nach detmold). ich weiß viele fragen    aber mein radel ist tatächlich fertig verpackt im versand und die warten nur auf den zahlungseingang (pfingsten ist jetzt natürlich kagge zieht sich alles weil die banken ja nicht buchen....) was meint ihr? hab ich das bike nextes we schon? 

das geld müßte spätestens wenn alle lahm sind mittwoch in koblenz sein....und dann hoffe ich das die buchhaltung auf zack ist   


ach ja noch ne frage: das bike geht vom postboten nur per unterschrift raus, oder? die stellen das doch nicht vor die tür oder????


----------



## studentx600 (15. Mai 2005)

> ach ja noch ne frage: das bike geht vom postboten nur per unterschrift raus, oder? die stellen das doch nicht vor die tür oder????



schonmal ein paket von der post ohne unterschrift bekommen??! nein.


----------



## mtbman (15. Mai 2005)

@trekhb

Dein XC7 wird bestimmt auch bald fertig sein!
Am Do. hat mein Handy geschellt. Hab's gleich am Klingeln gehört   , kann nur Canyon sein. Mein Bike ist fertig  .
Bin Fr. mit Weibchen gleich nach Koblenz gedüst.
Heimfahrt 130km auf XC7. SUUUUUPER !!!!   

Habe jetzt über Pfingsten also mein neues MTB - bei strömendem Regen.    

Bin damit also auch raus. Danke für die fröhlichen Stunden hier.
Schaue ab und an noch mal rein.

Viel Glück für die noch Wartenden. Drücke alle Daumen!!


----------



## Quellekatalog (15. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch mal ein paar Sprünge probiert? Wie hart muss man den aufpumpen, damit man nicht durchschlägt?



Solche Dinge musst du einfach ausprobieren...
Jeder springt unterschiedlich aggressiv (hoch), ist unterschiedlich schwer, etc...


----------



## Melocross (15. Mai 2005)

@Dosenbier 

bin die kleine Runde gefahren!

@Canyonier

meins ist auch nicht angekommen obwohls am gleichen Tag wie Knuffis seins versendet wurde!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommeskind (15. Mai 2005)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal ein paket von der post ohne unterschrift bekommen??! nein.




JA! (Vor 3 oder 4 Jahren ca. als ich mein erstes Canyon bestellt hatte. Das Paket stand vor der Tür    )


----------



## y23 (15. Mai 2005)

nachdem es gestern den ganzen tag geregnet hat und ich nicht biken konnte wars heut dann endlich soweit: erste tour mit dem es6! eine zusammenfassung der eindrücke während der tour findet sich im es6 thread ... bilder in der galerie ...

achja: zum thema "mit bike aufm dachgepäckträger irgendwo rein-fahren-wollen" kann ich auch was beitragen... nachbar wollte letzten sommer mit bike aufm dach in die garage ... war gerade zufällig draußen im garten: hab nur so ein blechernes geräusch gehört, danach ein lauter schrei: ******* ... als ichs gesehen hab, bin ich zum lachen lieber erst mal in haus gegangen, wollte nicht verprügelt werden  naja. jetzt im nachhinein kann auch er drüber lachen. trotz totalschaden am bike und verbeultem autodach ...


----------



## xysiu33 (15. Mai 2005)

pommeskind schrieb:
			
		

> JA! (Vor 3 oder 4 Jahren ca. als ich mein erstes Canyon bestellt hatte. Das Paket stand vor der Tür    )



Ach du Sch....: dem Postboten würde ich die "Nüsse" abreissen


----------



## Black Forest (15. Mai 2005)

An alle RC7-Wartenden!!!

Mich hat die Hotline am Freitag sogar zurückgerufen, Wahnsinn, oder?!
Allerdings schlechte Nachrichten, Fox-Teile sind wohl nicht das Problem, ein sogenanntes Part-Kit (was auch immer das sein soll, wusste der gute Hotliner auch nicht) kommt erst am Do, 19.5.

Und ich fahre am Fr, 20.5. für eine Woche an den Gardasee. So ein Ärger - wenn das so weiter geht können wir ja bald die 2006er-Modelle bestellen.

Ob Canyon nur deshalb so günstig anbieten kann weil sie vielleicht spätere Lieferzeiten akzeptieren und dadurch günstiger einkaufen können?


----------



## koa5mu2 (15. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen,

am 3.5.05 !! in koblenz unsere beiden xc9 in s abgeholt und einen tag später zum gardasee. heute abend zurückgekommen. nach ca. 500km und 10.000 höhenmeter kann ich nur sagen klasse !!!!! die dinger gehen ab wie die post und wir wurden von so vielen biker angesprochen auf die xc9, waren die absoluten hingucker.

gruß andreas und christiane


----------



## Dosenbier (15. Mai 2005)

@koa5mu2
Es gibt sie also wirklich!
Ich glaube es gar nicht bevor ich so ein XC9 sehe.
Jetzt haben wir die KW20 und ich bin gespannt was ich von 
der Hotline zu hören bekomme. Aber ich frage lieber nicht
mehr nach, man bekommt eh keine vernünftige Auskunft und
ist hinterher nur noch mehr verärgert. 
1. der Termin zum 19.4. bleibt unverändert.
2. Es fehlen noch Teile Shimano kommen in KW17
3. Die fehlenden Teile kommen in KW17
4. Es fehlen Fox Teile
5. Es fehlen Teile für XC9 in XL
6. blablablabla

Nein ich werde nicht mehr anrufen und Mitarbeiter mit meinen Fragen nerven. Ich werde nicht mehr per Mail nachfragen und ich werde nicht mehr im Forum 
meckern (vielleicht). 
Nein ich werde brav warten und warten und warten und warten und ......
Prost


----------



## off_by_one (16. Mai 2005)

Seit 22h kein Beitrag mehr... man merkt dass sich das Wartezimmer langsam leert. However, ich warte weiter auf mein YS und wünsche den Leuten die ihr Bike endlich bekommen haben viel Spass beim Touren


----------



## Dosenbier (16. Mai 2005)

es wird ja auch langsam Zeit. Der Letzte macht dann das Licht aus.
Aber wahrscheinlich geht dieser Thread nahtlos in 2006 über.
Prost


----------



## Knuffi (16. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @Canyonier
> 
> meins ist auch nicht angekommen obwohls am gleichen Tag wie Knuffis seins versendet wurde!!



Ich hätte auch nie mit Samstag gerechnet !

Der Postbote war bei mir während ich beim einkaufen war. Als ich wieder zurück komme liegt der DHL Zettel in meinem Briefkasten, da bin ich ja mal ammok gelaufen. Habe mit dem Auto den DHL Mann in Germering verfolgt und meine Freundin hat das selbe mit dem Radl gemacht und siehe da, Sie hat Ihn aufgetrieben. Der hat sich dann bereit erklärt noch mal bei mir vorbei zu kommen, und somit habe ich es seit Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (17. Mai 2005)

Dann hoffe ich für den guten Mann, dass er es heute dabei hat...
Schließlich hat ein American Pit Bull immer Hunger   
Hab schon alle Termine verschoben, nun bin ich den ganzen Tag zu Hause...
Und natürlich regnet es... war ja klar...


----------



## markuztirol (17. Mai 2005)

he dann kann man ja wieder leuten zu ihrem bike gratulieren was  ich hiermit auch tue

nun solle laut staabi diese woche mein bike (ES7) auch mal zusammengeebaut werden.. da bin ich ja mal gespannt

ich hoffe das bike erfüllt eure vorstellungen!!! gut ich kann mir iene gewisse skeptik leider nicht verkneifen...ist ja für mich das erste mal *gg* das ich ein bike kaufe auf dem ich nicht probegesessen und gefahren bin. und das leben in den bergen ist hart und unerbitterlich *gg*


definition berg: so ab 2500hm und auf der berspitze ist nichts mehr grün...  also keine bäume sträucher oder sowas .. nur nackter fels und schnee (schnee bis spät in den sommer hinein *gg*)


----------



## BikeRunner (17. Mai 2005)

@ES5er,

verdammt, hat schon jemand sein ES5 bekommen ??? Wie ist der Stand ? Komme nicht an die Hotline ran !

Hilfe !!!
BikeRunner


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> definition berg: so ab 2500hm und auf der berspitze ist nichts mehr grün...  also keine bäume sträucher oder sowas .. nur nackter fels und schnee (schnee bis spät in den sommer hinein *gg*)



A echter Tiroler, so g'hört sich's...


----------



## Wrangler (17. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen liebe Freunde.

So, nun ist die 20. KW angebrochen.

@Staabi: Hast Du denn evtl. schon Neuigkeiten zu dem Container mit den ES6 Rahmen in S?

Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Ich hätte auch gern eine Erklärung, ob der Dämpfer bei Größe S den Rahmen berührt oder nicht?!?!


Vielen Dank!


----------



## markuztirol (17. Mai 2005)

ja hee... wer isn salzburg lebt der weiß ja acuh was berge sind *gg* 
ich war ins sbg zwar noch nie biken (einmal ski fahren) 

bin neugierig wer von uns zuerst das bike hat.... fall du es bist... werd ich glatt mal iweder nach sbg fahren damit ich mal das bike in echt sehe!

halt nur wenn du das bike mal 10 min nen trail rauf und runterquelen musst *ggg*

ma i will endlich mal wieder so richtig biken.. wurzelabsätze von 20 cm ... steigungen die jeglicher vernunft wiedersprechen .. singltrail surfen .... (ma i hab so an kopf wegen dem oberrohr .. das prob is nämlich beim spezci nicht)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i willl bikennnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2005)

Moinsen Leute,

nachdem ich mich jetzt an das schöne ES7 Leben gewöhnt habe und es immer schlimmer die Hügel runtergeht muss ich mich ja auch um die richtige Dämpfer/Gabelabstimmung kümmern. Muss sagen das ich darin noch echter Laie bin. Also wollte ich gestern erstmal den 3way SPV zu Leibe rücken weil der viel zu schlapp aufgepumpt war.  

Also dann Manual zur Hand genommen und 20 Minuten später völlig    . Total nur noch Bahnhof verstanden und mit der Tabelle kam ich eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht zurecht. Hat irgendjemand irgendwo einen "verständlichen"  Threat   Threat zur Hand den auch Ich verstehen kann. 

Mir würde es ja schon reichen wenn ich wüsste vieviel Bar/PSI ich in das schwarze und rote Ventil bei 87 kg reinpumpen sollte (mit Ausrüstung 90 kg). 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar   

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> (ma i hab so an kopf wegen dem oberrohr .. das prob is nämlich beim spezci nicht)



Servus Markuz,

freu Dich auf das Bike, es ist echt der Hammer   . Was hast Du für Sorgen wegen dem Oberrohr ?. Also wenn Du Angst hast Dir da die Nüsse aufzuhauen dann kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das bei meinem "L" Rahmen und SL 87 cm alles im grünen Berreich ist. Selbst bei voll ausgefahrener Gabel hab ich ganz vorne noch 1-2 cm Platz so das nichts passiert.


----------



## markuztirol (17. Mai 2005)

jaja die lieben nüsse
ich hab eine schrittlänge von 83  und ein M bike ... da wirds befürchte ich mal sehhr knapp

und bei mir wird da bike nur voll ausgefahrendas gelände runtergeschunden *g*


----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> jaja die lieben nüsse
> ich hab eine schrittlänge von 83  und ein M bike ... da wirds befürchte ich mal sehhr knapp
> 
> und bei mir wird da bike nur voll ausgefahrendas gelände runtergeschunden *g*



Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach: Bevor Du mit den Nüssen auf das Oberrohr knallst drückst Du auf den IT Hebel. Daduch senkt sich die Gabel und Du hast etwas mehr Platz     

Denke das wird passen mit dem Oberrohr, normalerweise knallst Du ja auch nicht völlig grade runter so das mindestens 1 Bein guten Bodenkontakt hat.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ja hee... wer isn salzburg lebt der weiß ja acuh was berge sind *gg*
> ich war ins sbg zwar noch nie biken (einmal ski fahren)
> 
> bin neugierig wer von uns zuerst das bike hat.... fall du es bist... werd ich glatt mal iweder nach sbg fahren damit ich mal das bike in echt sehe!



Ja, unsere Berge sind auch schön...

Laut Hotline wird mein ES6 heute Mittag versendet...
EEEEEENDLICH! (war nämlich schon letzten Freitag fertig!)


----------



## zickzack (17. Mai 2005)

Ein Tag noch, dann ist Canyon einen MONAT über dem ursprünglichen MT und ich habe weiter noch nichts gehört  

Soll ich doch weiter Motorrad fahren?


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, unsere Berge sind auch schön...
> 
> Laut Hotline wird mein ES6 heute Mittag versendet...
> EEEEEENDLICH! (war nämlich schon letzten Freitag fertig!)



@ FloImSchnee
dann gehörst Du auch bald zu denen den man das Lächeln operativ aus dem Gesicht entfernen muss.
Nach Pfingsten mit ES6 und nur Sigletrail ist das bei mir zumindest so.
Das Warten hat sich gelont!

Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @ FloImSchnee
> dann gehörst Du auch bald zu denen den man das Lächeln operativ aus dem Gesicht entfernen muss.
> Nach Pfingsten mit ES6 und nur Sigletrail ist das bei mir zumindest so.
> Das Warten hat sich gelont!
> ...



Dabei hatte ich aufm Hardtail vorgestern eh auch schon jede Menge zu grinsen... 
(bin daheim ein paar exzellente Singletrails gefahren...)
...wie das mitm ES erst Spaß machen wird...

Spediteur! Gib Gas!


----------



## radarseraing (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
hab ne SL von +- 85 und wollte mal Fragen, welche Grösse ihr mir raten würdet ? M oder L für ein ES7. Ich bin 1,77 cm gros.

Radarseraing aus Belgien


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> hab ne SL von +- 85 und wollte mal Fragen, welche Grösse ihr mir raten würdet ? M oder L für ein ES7. Ich bin 1,77 cm gros.
> 
> Radarseraing aus Belgien



Würde dir zu M raten -- ein Freund v. mir ist etwa gleichgroß u. fährt ein 2004er ES5 in M, das ihm sehr gut passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

Auf jeden Fall M.
L ist zu groß für ein Enduro bei dem Körper

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## PWau (17. Mai 2005)

Bin 1,78 und hab ein XC5 in M, absolut ausreichend. L wäre viel zu groß!!!


----------



## ow1 (17. Mai 2005)

Ein zu grosses Bike lässt sich im nachhinein schlechter anpassen als ein zu kleines Bike. 
Aber mit M liegst du goldrichtig


----------



## readymaker (17. Mai 2005)

heute schon was von den xc9 gehört? 
komme nicht durch bei der hotline.


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ist doch schon schlimm genug, dass ich jetzt fast 6 Monate auf mein ES6 warten muss. Jetzt hat auch noch DHL mein Bike verschlammt! Das Bike ist am 12.05.05 bei Canyon rausgegangen. Dann verliert sich die Spur. Somit muss Canyon ein Nachforschungsantrag stellen. Leider ist bei der Hotline kein durchkommen. Muss ich wohl dem Umweg über eine email gehen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Canyonier (17. Mai 2005)

Meins ist angeblich am 13. verschickt worden, bis jetzt auch noch nichts gekommen. Und das obwohl ich in München wohne und Knuffi sein Bike seit Samstag hat!   
Das schönste ist ich fahr morgen früh nach Italien...


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist angeblich am 13. verschickt worden, bis jetzt auch noch nichts gekommen. Und das obwohl ich in München wohne und Knuffi sein Bike seit Samstag hat!
> Das schönste ist ich fahr morgen früh nach Italien...



Hey Canyonier,

laut der DHL Homepage bzw. habe ich auch noch mal angerufen, wurde das Bike am 12.05.05 um 13:47 Uhr bei DHL eingeloggt. Danach gibt es keine Spur mehr vom Bike.
Du kannst ja auch schon mal bei Canyon anrufen und einen Nachforschungantrag stellen.



Gruß
Björn


----------



## Haftig (17. Mai 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Jetzt hat auch noch DHL mein Bike v*erschlammt*!
> 
> ...



Na und dann sollen  sie es auch wieder saubermachen   


Sorry ich habe gut reden aber das mußte sein und das Bike wird schon wieder auftauchen


----------



## ow1 (17. Mai 2005)

Mein ES6 sollte diese Woche zusammen gebaut werden. Rechne also damit, dass das Bike in der nächsten Woche bei mir eintrudelt. Allerdings ist das Warten für mich im Moment nicht sooo tragisch, da ich immer noch meinen ausgerenkten Finger auskurieren muss  
Tja, so haben wir doch alle eine Geschichte zu erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (17. Mai 2005)

....mir war als hätte mich heute bergab am schauinsland einer auf nem es6 in dhl uniform überholt....  --ne im ernst , ich würde mal noch warten, bei mir wars auch 8 Tage unterwegs und wurde wegen des gewichts dann von *zwei*boten auserhalb der eigentlichen packetrunde ausgeliefert.

gruss wbb

@Canyonier: bei mir war das morgens schon um 7.45, vieleicht hauts ja morgen noch hin.


----------



## Wolfskin (17. Mai 2005)

Hi stick007, bei mir ist genau so, am 12.05 wurde es in Koblenz aufgegeben und seit dem kein Zeichen. Bei DHL sagen sie das es noch nicht in Pattensen (Packetlager) gescannt wurde, es muß also noch auf dem Weg da hin sein. Der Typ bei der Hotline (DHL) meinte das solch ein Packet zwischenzeitig an eine Spedition übergeben wird weil es für DHL zu groß sei ?!, k.A ob das stimmt, aber es soll min 6-7 Tage dauern bis so ein Packet von Koblenz nach H kommt.


----------



## lal (17. Mai 2005)

bis jetzt kam immer als antwort auf meine emails dass mein xc6 termingerecht am 24.5 montiert wird doch heute eine woche vor dem montagetermin habe ich folgende mail erhalten.



> Aufgrund einiger verzögerter Komponentenanlieferungen liegt unsere Montage
> derzeit leider etwas zurück. Daher muss ich davon ausgehen, dass Ihr Rad
> erst mit ca 2-3 Wochen Verspätung montiert werden kann.



ich glaube ich muss eher mit 4 wochen wartezeit rechnen.
werde ich viel geduld aufbringen müssen in der nächsten zeit.
noch mehr wie bis jetzt


----------



## DerStrolch (17. Mai 2005)

jetzt schreib ich auch mal was ;-) war bis jetzt nur gast leser.

hab mir auch ein canyon bestellt - eine es7 in der größe l. bestellt hab ichs am 16.03.2005 - vorraussichtlicher montagetermin ist am 7.6.2005.

hab aus zeitgründen die bezahlung auf kreditkarte umgetsellt. die sollen die kohle abbuchen und das teil - so bald es fertig ist - auf die reise schicken.

wie werden denn die dinger geliefert? post, botendienst (dhl...)? da ich ja den ganzen tag in der firma bin werd ich es mir dort hin schicken lassen *hehe* und dann heim biken.

hmm - aber wie viel ist denn dan nnoch zu tun wenn ich den karton aufmache?


----------



## Canyonier (17. Mai 2005)

Irgendwas kann da nicht so ganz stimmen...
Das Bike von meinem Bruder und von nem Freund war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da.
Auf was ist in dieser Welt denn noch Verlass...


----------



## jörg0234 (17. Mai 2005)

Nun muss ich mir auch mal den Frust wegschreiben .
 Habe Auftragsnummer 10.4158  XC4 . Schriftlicher Montagetermin war 13.4 .
Bis heute ist mein Bike noch nicht gebaut . Laut E-Mail von Canyon war der schriftlich bestätigte Montagetermin eh ein Computerfehler. ( tolles Programm ). Vor Ende Mai wird es wohl nichts werden.

Schätze das es wohl mein erstes und auch letztes Canyon Bike wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (17. Mai 2005)

ich hab auftragsnummer 1082xx - sollte mir das was sagen - oder mich nur verunsichern? ich wollte bis jetzt noch nicht nachfragen ob alles nach plan läuft ...


----------



## Melocross (17. Mai 2005)

So, also bei mir ist echt der Wurm drin.

Mein ES6 ist bei Canyon am Freitag 13.5 raus. Heute kam leider nichts an. Also habe ich bei der Hotline angerufen wg. der Packetnummer. Dann bei der Post angerufen und ...... konnte wg. zeitgründen nicht ausgeliefert werden   

Dann habe ich gemeint ich hols auch gerne noch bei unserer Poststelle ab und der von der Post meine - keine Chance da kommt man heute nicht mehr dran.

Häh...Hallloooo??

Morgen hoff ich das es sehr früh kommt, denn ich muss morgen in der früh noch was erledigen!

So eine Odysee... mei...mei


----------



## IceCube (17. Mai 2005)

Unser neues Ersatzpostamt macht um 18.00 Uhr dicht.
Toller Service der Post für die 30.


----------



## Bike_daddy (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

lt. Hotline von heute soll mein RC7 Gr. S in dieser Woche montiert werden.
Bin am Samstag in Canyon-City und wehe  wenn es nicht .....

Gruß
Bike_daddy


----------



## Dosenbier (17. Mai 2005)

Also 8 Tage DHL ist eine Frechheit.  Wahrscheinlich Seefracht und
die Strömung war wieder ungünstig.
Prost

folgendes habe ich von der Homepage von DHL:    
  Wie lange ist ein Paket unterwegs?  
 Innerhalb Deutschlands in der Regel einen Tag. 
Bei Express-Sendungen können Sie zusätzlich zwischen verschiedenen Zustellzeiten wählen. Bei internationalen Sendungen hängt die Laufzeit vom Zielland ab. 

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, woher kenn ich solche falschen Aussagen?
Grübel, grübel, fällt mir im Augenblick nicht ein.


----------



## Wolfskin (17. Mai 2005)

Na toll, was Canyon in fast 6 Monaten gebaut hat, hat DHL nun wohl verschlampt, eben noch mal mit Hotline gesprochen, die Frau meinte das es komisch sei das es kein Lebenszeichen vom Packet gibt und das sie einen Nachforschungsantrag von Seiten DHLs stellt weil ich ja wohl nicht der einzigste bin der da heut deswegen angerufen hat.


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Canyonier,
> 
> laut der DHL Homepage bzw. habe ich auch noch mal angerufen, wurde das Bike am 12.05.05 um 13:47 Uhr bei DHL eingeloggt. Danach gibt es keine Spur mehr vom Bike.
> Du kannst ja auch schon mal bei Canyon anrufen und einen Nachforschungantrag stellen.
> ...



Hallo Stick 007

Da kann was nicht stimmen. Mein ES& hat nach Rechnung Versanddatum Freitag13.5.05, bekommen hab ich es am Samstag dem 14.5. mit der post.
Ich wohne in Wennigsen also nur 15-20 km von dir entfernt.
Bei mir hatte es unser Dorfbriefträger in seinem Kangoo gebracht, nix mit Spedition.

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll, was Canyon in fast 6 Monaten gebaut hat, hat DHL nun wohl verschlampt, eben noch mal mit Hotline gesprochen, die Frau meinte das es komisch sei das es kein Lebenszeichen vom Packet gibt und das sie einen Nachforschungsantrag von Seiten DHLs stellt weil ich ja wohl nicht der einzigste bin der da heut deswegen angerufen hat.



Hey Wolfskin,

willkommen im Club.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wolfskin (17. Mai 2005)

@schappi Waaass und das sind 50 Km von mir, tja dann ist es wohl wirklich weg...


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stick 007
> 
> Da kann was nicht stimmen. Mein ES& hat nach Rechnung Versanddatum Freitag13.5.05, bekommen hab ich es am Samstag dem 14.5. mit der post.
> Ich wohne in Wennigsen also nur 15-20 km von dir entfernt.
> ...



Hey Schappi,

das sehe ich auch so, dass da was nicht stimmt. Leider ist es auch nicht das erste Mal das die Deutsche Post AG bzw. DHL ein Paket von mir verschwinden lässt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasso1 (17. Mai 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> bis jetzt kam immer als antwort auf meine emails dass mein xc6 termingerecht am 24.5 montiert wird doch heute eine woche vor dem montagetermin habe ich folgende mail erhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch ein XC6 am 10.02.05 bestellt
als Montagetermin wurde mir der 27.05.05 mitgeteilt
allerdings ist meine Auftragsnummer schon die 1033XX


----------



## radarseraing (17. Mai 2005)

Ich hab mein ES7 erst vor einer Woche bestellt und bin gerade auf den Bestellungsvertrag am wachten. In der Email Antwort von Canyon haben die mir gesagt das ich ungefähr 10 Wochen warten muss um mein Bike abholen zu können...
Ich glaube eher es wird 20 oder 30 Wochen dauern   
Da bin ich echt mal gespannt was die mir dazu im Brief schreiben werden...
Viel glück an allen sehr lange Wartenden. Ich tröste mich einfach mal mit Rock Am Ring in drei Wochen )


----------



## IceCube (17. Mai 2005)

Da hat sich wohl einer an den Rädern vergriffen.
Ich würde dann mal die nächsten Wochen eBay überwachen.


----------



## rane_de (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war bisher hier noch nicht aktiv.....aber vielleicht eine doch interessante Info....Habe vor zwei Wochen ein Canyon Nerve XC 5 bestellt und danach erst diesen Thread gefunden. Hat leichte Panikschübe ausgelöst...;-)...die sich jetzt auch bestätigt haben. Bekam heute die Mitteilung dass das XC 5 in XL ausverkauft sei. Anbieten könne man noch das XC 6 und XC 4.

Habe mich nun für ein Scott MC 30 entscheiden.....ok...andere Preisklasse...aber das kriege ich wenigstens gleich.

Soviel zum meinem Kurzauftritt.....hoffe dennoch weiter mit Euch und allen Wartenden....

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## pommeskind (17. Mai 2005)

man leutz ihr seid ja drauf...ihr schaukelt euch ja gegenseitig hoch.   nu wartets halt noch die paar tage. euer bike ist auf dem weg, das ist doch schon eine gute nachricht?!!!!panik könnt ihr immernoch schieben wenns bike wirklich weg ist, was eher unwarscheinlich ist wenn ihr ehrlich seid. die post ist auch nur eine "firma" /Unternehmen, wo viele unlogische dinge geschehen wie überall anders auch. auch da arbeiten leute aneinander vorbei, es gibt personal welches mit bestimmten aufgaben nicht fertig wird, ausfällt, komische kundenwünsche die erfüllt werden müssen....unlogische vorschriften von oben und was weiß ich nicht noch alles ......wie fast bei jedem arbeitgeber..... no reason to panik   alles nur menschen, nicht vergessen


----------



## ts37 (17. Mai 2005)

> Heute 19:58
> Bike_daddy Hallo,
> 
> lt. Hotline von heute soll mein RC7 Gr. S in dieser Woche montiert werden.
> ...



Hallo Bike_daddy

Ich habe ebenfalls ein RC7 bestellt und habe Montagetermin 25.05.05
Wann ist dein Montagetermin?
Wird dein Bike pünktlich geliefert oder mit Verspätung?

Gruß TS37


----------



## Wolfskin (17. Mai 2005)

Pommeskind

Ja is richtig, wenn ein Packet am Do in Koblenz aufgegeben wurde und am Di Abend noch nicht in Hannover ist, obwohl ein einen Tag später aufgegebenes Packet schon am letzten Sa. In Hannover eingetroffen war da soll ich also ruhig bleiben. 
Wenn DHL beim Telefonat sagt das das aber eine lange Zeit für die 400 Km Weg ist und sie mal lieber einen Nachforschungsantrag stellen .   soll ich ruhig bleiben ?

Wenn du seid 12.1104 auf nen Rad wartest und es nun von DHL verschlampt wird wobei du so dicht am Besitz dran warst   da soll ich ruhig bleiben ??

Also ich weiß nicht, klar arbeiten da auch nur Menschen, aber ich sehe es nicht so das man alles mit der Dummheit mancher Menschen entschuldigen kann


----------



## TristanM (17. Mai 2005)

.... Jetzt macht Euch doch mal "logggäää" --- tief durchatmen, und einfach mal n Moment warten!! Nun haben wir alle sooo lange gewartet, da werden wir uns doch nicht wegen ein paar Unregelmäßigkeiten bei einem Frachtunternehmen den Spaß verderben lassen!!! Das wird schon -- ist eben auch n sperriges Gerät, da geht es manchmal nicht sooo planmäßig.... Ausserdem ist übles Wetter, eine Arbeitswoche hat begonnen usw usw!! Also, Pommeskind hat völlig recht!!!
Aber dennoch mein Mitgefühl....   kanns ja auch verstehen, aber Spekulationen bringen jetzt nichts!!


----------



## IceCube (17. Mai 2005)

Bikepakete a la BIKEGUARD sind normalerweise ja keine Postpaketware sondern die Sache von Speditionen. Der normale Paketzusteller ist mit der Größe völlig überfordert, weil sie sein Ausfahrgefährt total zustellen. Womöglich sitzt dein Paket jetzt in der Ecke des Zustellzentrums herum weil der Paketfahrer des Vortags es nicht mehr zum Postamt bzw. Ersatzpostamt (Drogerie, Kiosk) geschafft hat.

DHL stellt schon komische Anforderungen an seine Angestellten. Verkehrte Welt halt. Der DPD nimmt so ein Paket garnicht erst an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (18. Mai 2005)

Jau was du da schreibst sind alles Dinge die bekannt sind .. man ist ja schon seid ein paar Jahren Postkunde
Das Problem ist halt nur das das Packet regelmäßig gescanner wird und zwar immer wenn es von einem Packetzentrum in das nächste geht. Es wurde aber bis jetzt nur ein mal gescanner  und zwar in Koblenz. Normalerweise müsste es aber schon in Pattensen bei Hannover (Hauptpacketzentrum Nord) sein und dort gescannert sein. Von dort aus würde es dann an das Postamt in meinem Ort geleitet werden und wie du richtig geschrieben hast geschieht das bis jetzt alles mit Spedition LKWs. Aber das Problem ist ja nu das es halt noch nicht mal im Hauptpacketzentrum angekommen ist. Laut DHL soll das halt max 24 h von Koblenz aus dauern 

Ach ich weiß es auch nicht was da los ist, aber das Bike scheint vom Regen in die Traufe gekommen zu sein. Hät ichs mal lieber abgeholt, scheiss auf die 600 km.

gute Nacht, vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder und es kommt doch in ein paar Stunden bei mir an


----------



## Joey-Bike (18. Mai 2005)

Vor genau 6 Wochen (06.04.) war der Montagetermin für mein ES9 in XL. Und noch kein ES9 in Sicht.

Kann das einer überbieten?


----------



## pommeskind (18. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> Pommeskind
> 
> Ja is richtig, wenn ein Packet am Do in Koblenz aufgegeben wurde und am Di Abend noch nicht in Hannover ist, obwohl ein einen Tag später aufgegebenes Packet schon am letzten Sa. In Hannover eingetroffen war da soll ich also ruhig bleiben. --------------------------------------JAAAAAAA!
> Wenn DHL beim Telefonat sagt das das aber eine lange Zeit für die 400 Km Weg ist und sie mal lieber einen Nachforschungsantrag stellen .   soll ich ruhig bleiben ?   -------------------> JA!
> ...


----------



## TristanM (18. Mai 2005)

... jaaaa... pommeskind ---- ein Mensch mit Fantasie und Ausdauer --- das gefällt mir    --------- Kann mein ES8 schließlich auch nicht herzaubern, selbst wenn ich es noch so wollte.....   Aber der Tag wird kommen!!!!! Ich wäre auch gerne am 06. Juni mit ES8 zum Lago di Garda, aber ich nehme mein KTM mit --- es hat eine Abschlussfahrt verdient   Alles hat einen Sinn............


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

zum thema paket & trackingnummer kann ih auch was sagen ...

hab mal bei ebay was geordert. der verkäufer gab mir die tracking nummer. ich natütlich voll eifirg am paket verfolgen. außer "übernommen am ..." war nix in der trackingliste zu finden - bis das teil dan da war. so ordentlich dürften die jungs bzw ihr system auch nicht sein. und anscheinend haben die kleinen auslieferungsdepos keine edv *hehe*

dann hab ich mal ein snowboard in die schweuz verkauft ;-) auch eine gaude. paket zur post. nach einer woche meldet sich der käufer weil noch nix da war. trackingnummer ergabe auch tolle sache wie z.b. eport ins ausland, import ins inland ?!?! - na kommt der dreck wieder zurück? einen tag später hatte er es. was auch immer die trackingeinträge sagen wollen. 

also ich würde noch ein paar tage warten. klar hab ich leicht reden - meines ist ja noch nicht mal montiert :-(

wer ist noch mal der spion bei canyon der mit über meine autragsnummer (108283) bescheid geben kann ;-)

grüße aus der verregneten steiermark


----------



## pommeskind (18. Mai 2005)

sodele jetzt hau ich nochmal auf die kakke     das mit den auftragsnummern könnt ihr euch auch sparen, denn ich hab auftragsnr 11.xxxxx und mein bike ist auf dem weg. bestellt am 6.5.2005. zermatert euch nicht so den kopp. das leben kann auch schön sein   (jetzt nicht weil mein bike kommt sondern weil man einfach unbeschwerter durchs leben gehen könnte) ne mal im ernst ws bringt euch die ganze aufregung? kommt das bike dann schneller??????? dann reg ich mich auch noch nen bischen auf dann hab ichs evtl zum we scho   

nix für ungut
pommeskind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

also schneller wird es sicher nicht gehen. und aussagen wann was passiert wird sie auch nicht, da die auftragsnummer einfach nur den bestellungseingang darstellen wird .... denk ich mir mal

und wenn canyon jetzt meint das in kw xy eine nerve es woche ist, dann kannst glück haben und dabei sein - oder eben auch nicht. aber mich würde interessieren ob z.b. die parts die sie für meine bike brauchen da sind - oder ob die noch irgendein chinese (oder wo auch immer shimano herkommt) zusammenbaut .... dann könnte ich mich z.b. auf gröbere verzögerungen vorbereiten (wie auch immer) - verkaufe diese woche mein altes bike :-(


----------



## YB11 (18. Mai 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> Mein MT fürs XC5 war der 12.05.05 und ich hab die gleiche Hinhaltemail erst auf Anfrage erhalten. Das Fremdwort Kundenbetreuung ist in Canyon-City anscheinend nicht bekannt! Jede Bestellung die nach dem 01.01. des laufenden Jahres eingeht verursacht Wutausbrüche in der Bestellhotline.......
> Wie kann jemand im Januar bestellen und darauf bestehen sein Rad noch im gleichen Jahr zu bekommen. Die "Kunden" kennen anscheinend unsere moderaten Lieferzeiten nicht. Was sind schon 6 - 8 Monate Wartezeit?
> Auf einen "Trabi" musste der Ossi damals 15 Jahre warten.................
> Wie wärs mit ein paar "Sonderschichten" ?
> ...


----------



## Falk72 (18. Mai 2005)

pommeskind schrieb:
			
		

> sodele jetzt hau ich nochmal auf die kakke     das mit den auftragsnummern könnt ihr euch auch sparen, denn ich hab auftragsnr 11.xxxxx und mein bike ist auf dem weg. bestellt am 6.5.2005. zermatert euch nicht so den kopp. das leben kann auch schön sein   (jetzt nicht weil mein bike kommt sondern weil man einfach unbeschwerter durchs leben gehen könnte) ne mal im ernst ws bringt euch die ganze aufregung? kommt das bike dann schneller??????? dann reg ich mich auch noch nen bischen auf dann hab ichs evtl zum we scho
> 
> nix für ungut
> pommeskind


Muss dir da 100%ig zustimmen (auch wenn es mich ein wenig ärgert, dass du dein Bike eher als ich haben wirst  )

Dass eine Postsendung eine Woche unterwegs ist, ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. Passiert selbst ab und zu bei kleinen Amazon-Päckchen. Vielleicht sollte man bei Canyon mal nachfragen, ob die Option einer Express-Lieferung besteht. Wird zwar einiges mehr kosten, aber wenn ich mir die Reaktionen hier so anschaue eine absolut sinnvolle Investition


----------



## Albert73 (18. Mai 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> bis jetzt kam immer als antwort auf meine emails dass mein xc6 termingerecht am 24.5 montiert wird doch heute eine woche vor dem montagetermin habe ich folgende mail erhalten.
> 
> ich glaube ich muss eher mit 4 wochen wartezeit rechnen.
> werde ich viel geduld aufbringen müssen in der nächsten zeit.
> noch mehr wie bis jetzt



Tja, ging mir mit meinem XC6 nicht anders. Mein Montagetermin wäre der 4.5. gewesen (Auftragsnummer 1000xx). Vor eineinhalb Wochen wurde ich um 2 Wochen vertröstet, weil auf einmal irgendwelche Komponenten fehlen bzw. noch nicht geliefert wurden.   

Naja, ich rechne nicht vor Juni mit dem Bike. Falls es dann noch Probleme mit dem Versand gibt (wie man hier liest), wird es wohl eher Juli werden


----------



## Wrangler (18. Mai 2005)

Mag sein, dass ich mich wiederhole   
Aber in der Hoffnung, dass sich Staabi hier irgendwo rumtummelt:

Wie sieht es denn nun mit dem Container aus der 18. KW aus?

Ähh, bzw, der Container, der am 18.4. verschifft wurde, also 16. KW?!?!

Seht ihr, ich bin schon wieder völlig durcheinander...   

Also, der Container mit den Rahmen ES6 in Größe S.

Bitte bitte!


----------



## mischuer (18. Mai 2005)

auch bei mir das gleiche Bild:
- Montagetermin 09.05.
- Keinerlei aktive Info von Canyon


----------



## Melocross (18. Mai 2005)

ALSO-------

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit endlich auch aus dem Wartezimmer.

DENN mein ES6 ist gerade angekommen

JIPPPPIII
       

Danke, an alle die das Wartezimmer so schön gestaltet haben!!!!   
So etwas wird es wohl nicht nochmal geben!
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns hin und wieder mal im Cayonforum.

...ansonsten gebe ich hiermit mein Amt als Vorsitzende ab!!!


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

klar wird es das wieder geben - wenn du dir das nächste canyon bike zulegst ;-)


----------



## eckstein (18. Mai 2005)

hallo

habe ein nerve xc5 bestellt, montagetermin 27.05.05,auftragsnummer 1034.. . 
Auf e-mail Nachfrage hat man mir mitgeteilt, das es derzeit nicht absehbar ist das sich der Liefertermin großartig verschieben wird.


----------



## markuztirol (18. Mai 2005)

so jetzt wirds spannend.. ich sollte diese woche mal was von canyon bezuglich es7 ist fertig hören .... 


@ staabi:     wie schaut es aus ... bike fertig?
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

hmm oder was ist der aktuelle stautss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

höhren würde ich gern so was ;-) allerdings wird das wohl erst in zwei/drei wochen der fall sein. hat es schon mal gegeben das der termin vorverlegt wurde?


----------



## zickzack (18. Mai 2005)

JUCHHU meine Rechnung ist da. Mit genau einem Monat Verspätung.


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

jetzt kannst bezahlen und wenn die eingang verbuchen werden sie mal langsam das bike für den versand freigeben *hehe* - und dann die geisterbahnfahrt mit der zustellung - drück dir die daumen


----------



## up_qualing (18. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt wirds spannend.. ich sollte diese woche mal was von canyon bezuglich es7 ist fertig hören ....


 
Hi Markuztirol
Mein ES 7 sollte eigentlich seit 4 Wochen immer die nächste kommen, aber es kristalisiert sich "hoffentlich" *endlich* auf dies heraus.
Mir scheint wir haben etwa um die geliche Zeit. Bei mir war es der 25.01. und bei Dir? Hilft denke ich beim abschätzen wann es kommt, wenn der eine es hat ist beim andern nicht mehr weit.

Gruß Andy


----------



## zickzack (18. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kannst bezahlen und wenn die eingang verbuchen werden sie mal langsam das bike für den versand freigeben *hehe* - und dann die geisterbahnfahrt mit der zustellung - drück dir die daumen



Überwiesen habe ich schon, aber mein Postbote biegt kurz vor Österreich ab   ,  
wird schon schiefgehen  . Danke fürs Daumendrücken


----------



## markuztirol (18. Mai 2005)

hehe jaja bei mir geht die verscheiberei seit KW 14/15 *gg*   bestellt hab ich glaub ich ein paar tage vor dir

aber wie gesagt jetzt wirds zeit.... ach andere hersteller haben  gute bikes  .. so on... ich will jetzt bald durchs gelände rocken  sobald ich was höre.... (was ich fast nicht so wirklich glauben kann), werde ich es logisch hier posten!!!

grüße markus


----------



## Canyonier (18. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO-------
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich hiermit endlich auch aus dem Wartezimmer.
> 
> ...


Gratuliere! Endlich mal wieder ne gute Nachricht. Ich hoffe meins kommt auch in den nächsten Stunden, ich fahr heute noch nach Italien... Danach schicken die das Packet wieder zurück... Ich trau DHL lagsam alles zu...
Tja, dann müsste jetzt nurnoch das Wetter besser werden...


----------



## thesurge (18. Mai 2005)

Da mein vorraussichtler Montagetermin immer näher rückt stellt sich auch bei mir die Frage wie weit er sich wohl verschieben wird   

Und da bin ich wohl hier im Wartezimmer Goldrichtig ...

Hab mir am 11.03. ein XC6 Größe M bei 172 und 82 bestellt.
Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin 25.05.

Wie hoch stehen erfahrungsgemäß die chancen das er hält?
Hat sich schon jemand ein Bike nach Österreich schicken lassen - Versanddauer?

Muss ich zum festschrauben des Lenkers einen Drehmomentschlüssel verwenden?

und noch eine letzte Frage,
Angenommen ich würde anstelle das XC6 ein XC5 oder XC7 wollen, müßte ich stornieren und neu bestellen und noch mal 2-3 Monate warten?

thx,

ride on (canyon  ),
max


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

würde eher mal nachfragen ob die anderen modelle noch lieferbar sind ..... das dürfte eher das problem sein. ich glaub das ein modellwechsel bzw eine andere größe keine "neubestellung" oder so was erfordert - so lange deine ursprüngliche noch nicht in den montagezyklus gegangen ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lal (18. Mai 2005)

thesurge schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein vorraussichtler Montagetermin immer näher rückt stellt sich auch bei mir die Frage wie weit er sich wohl verschieben wird
> 
> Und da bin ich wohl hier im Wartezimmer Goldrichtig ...
> 
> ...



da ich auch ein xc6 in m bestellt habe mit montegetermin 24.5 und sich mein termin laut canyon um 2-3 also eher 4-5 wochen verschiebt stehen die chancen dass sich dein termin auch nach hinten verschiebt gar nicht so schlecht.

drehmomentschlüssel ist zwar nicht erforderlich aber von vorteil

ja du müsstest stornieren und neu bestellen und damit würde die warterei von neuem beginnen

mfg lal

ps: canyon glaube ich gar nichts mehr


----------



## zickzack (18. Mai 2005)

Habe vielleicht nicht aufgepasst, aber bekommt man eigentlich von Canyon eine Info, wenn das Geld bei denen eingegangen oder das Rad verschickt wurde?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## lasso1 (18. Mai 2005)

eckstein schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> habe ein nerve xc5 bestellt, montagetermin 27.05.05,auftragsnummer 1034.. .
> Auf e-mail Nachfrage hat man mir mitgeteilt, das es derzeit nicht absehbar ist das sich der Liefertermin großartig verschieben wird.




Da liegen wir auf gleicher Höhe

Nerve XC6
MT 27.05.05
bestellt am 10.02.05
Auftrag Nr. 1033XX


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

i will mein bike haben - wäre grad so schön gatschig draußen ;-)


----------



## TAILor (18. Mai 2005)

Ach wie schön kann das leben sein  

heute letzter Zivi Arbeitstag  , dann mal frühzeitig nach hause gefahren, und was steht da im Wohnzimmer ?!

ein dickes fettes Canyon Paket  

bös giel das teil, mehr dann im es 6 thread...


----------



## stick007 (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute  meinen Abholschein im Briefkasten gehabt. Mit Glück kann ich mein Bike gleich noch abholen. Sonst wird es wohl erst Freitag was werden. DHL hat auf jeden Fall den Weg zu mir gefunden, wenn auch verspätet.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

gratulation den neuen canyon reitern ;-)


----------



## Wolfskin (18. Mai 2005)

So das Unternehmen Radbeschaffung ist beendet, habe vor drei Stunden mein Rad im Postdepot abgeholt, nach dem es irrtümlicher weise Richtung Süd-DL unterwegs war und dann verirrt in einem Lager herumstand.

Ich verabschiede mich also auch aus dem Wartezimmer und hoffe das es bei den noch verbliebenen reibungsloser läuft als bei mir.
Eins muss man aber sagen, wenn ihr das Teil in den Händen habt ist alles, aber auch wirklich alles vergessen, Canyon Bikessind schon der Hammer !.

Also haltet durch und lasst euch nicht ärgern.


----------



## Wrangler (18. Mai 2005)

Mich beunruhigt jetzt ja etwas, dass Staabi leider nicht auf meine Nachfragen reagiert. Soll das denn jetzt heißen, dass der Container mit den ES6 in Größe S leider NICHT wie vermutet Anfang dieser Woche im Hafen eintroffen ist?
Denn der 'Anfang dieser Woche' ist ja nunmehr verstrichen?!?!?!   

@Staabi: Bitte gibt doch mal Nachricht, ob das jetzt noch wie geplant abläuft.

Vielen Dank!   

Wrangler 
(immer noch in der Hoffnung spätestens bis Ende nächster Woche sein ES6 in Größe S zu bekommen, sicherlich eines der letzten ES6, die montiert werden aber wahrscheinlich wenigstens das 2. ES6 in Größe S, das rausgeht, oder?)


----------



## Bike_daddy (18. Mai 2005)

ts37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bike_daddy
> 
> Ich habe ebenfalls ein RC7 bestellt und habe Montagetermin 25.05.05
> Wann ist dein Montagetermin?
> ...


Hallo TS37

lt.meiner Auftragsbestätigung vom 22.01.05 sollte mein "voraussichtlicher Montagetermin"  der 11.05.05 sein.
Ich hoffe immer noch auf Ende KW 20


----------



## stick007 (18. Mai 2005)

So es ist vollbracht. Ich habe endlich meine ES 6 bekommen. Obwohl auf dem Abholschein drauf stand, dass ich das Paket erst morgen ab 8:00 Uhr abholen darf, haben mir die netten Damen von der Postagentur heute um 17:45 Uhr mein Bike ausgehändigt.

Ich kann nur sagen, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Daher verabschiede ich mich offiziell aus dem Canyon Wartezimmer.

Mein Gruß geht an alle noch Wartenden.

Björn


----------



## gabelfox (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,
@Staabi
Auch nach 10 Tagen ist die Fa.Canyon nicht in der Lage mir einen einfachen Iridium Lenkerstopfen, den Canyon vergessen hat an ein 1900Euro-Bike zu stecken, nachzusenden.

Genausowenig absolut keine Reaktion auf meine E-Mail Anfrage zum Anbau eines zu EURER Art der Seilverlegung nicht passenden Umwerfers am WXC5.

Ist ja schön, das Canyon schon mit der Planung für die 2006er Saison beschäftigt ist. Aber ist es wohl möglich die Kunden, die dieses Jahr bereits bezahlt haben, kurzfristig auch noch eben zufrieden zu stellen?

Wäre nice, wenn die Fa.Canyon mal reagiert. Danke.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## asksam (18. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mich beunruhigt jetzt ja etwas, dass Staabi leider nicht auf meine Nachfragen reagiert. Soll das denn jetzt heißen, dass der Container mit den ES6 in Größe S leider NICHT wie vermutet Anfang dieser Woche im Hafen eintroffen ist?
> Denn der 'Anfang dieser Woche' ist ja nunmehr verstrichen?!?!?!
> 
> @Staabi: Bitte gibt doch mal Nachricht, ob das jetzt noch wie geplant abläuft.
> ...


@staabi: Mensch, geb dir doch mal einen Ruck, und schick dem Wrangler´ne PN. Der Kerl tut mir richtig leid. Nicht nur, dass er aus lauter Langeweile seine Frisur und die Farbe seine Shirts verändert hat, mir kommt es so vor, als hängen die Mundwinkel von ihm nun noch tiefer.

@melocross: heute fällt die 2000er Schallmauer. Mal sehen wer es wird.

gruss asksam


----------



## uss (18. Mai 2005)

So, 2000 ist erreicht!!!


----------



## Falk72 (18. Mai 2005)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> So, 2000 ist erreicht!!!


Jetzt schon 

Mein ES 8 wird wohl erst Anfang Juni fertig. Stört mich aber nicht weiter, da ich ab Ende Mai 4 Wochen Italienurlaub habe ... ohne Bike, nur faulenzen, Kultur und das italienische Essen geniessen


----------



## Wrangler (18. Mai 2005)

Mist, die 2000 wollte ich doch voll machen - jetzt hab ich's verpasst...   

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass ich hier nicht noch bis zur 3000 rumhänge   

@asksam: Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. Muss auch gestehen, dass ich jetzt so langsam, nachdem ich mich ja jetzt bestimmt einen Monat ruhig verhalten habe, langsam wieder nervös werde  

IRGENDWANN möchte man es dann doch schließlich haben.

Da hilft dann auch kein 'Locker bleiben, auf den einen Tag kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an...'!
Denn wie oft soll man das denn schließlich zu sich selbst sagen? 
Das könnte man dann ja 'ganz lässig' beliebig verlängern, noch ein Tag dran und noch ein Tag dran usw - und ist dann tatsächlich irgendwann bei den Erstbestellungen aus dem Sparbuch 2005 angelangt   

Irgendwann MUSS Schluss sein!!!   

Hilft auch gerade nicht, mit ansehen zu müssen, wie hier einer nach dem anderen mit seinem ES6 im Arm aus dem Wartezimmer verschwindet!!!

Ihr könnt mich doch nicht alle hier allein lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (18. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, die 2000 wollte ich doch voll machen - jetzt hab ich's verpasst...


Sehe es positiv .. du läutest das (hoffentlich) letzte Tausend für 2005 ein. 

Wie lange ist dein Bike vom Montagetermin denn überfällig? Vielleicht solltest du Staabi mit PNs bombardieren. Irgendeine Info muss es doch geben


----------



## xysiu33 (18. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt mich doch nicht alle hier allein lassen



Du bist nicht allein - das versichere ich dir   

Geh der Hotline per Email auf den Keks..........

MÖGE DIE (WARTE) MACHT MIT DIR SEIN !!!   

Gruß


----------



## uss (18. Mai 2005)

Wieso ist hier im Forum das ES6 eigentlich am begehrtesten? Seid ihr alle Enduristen oder nutzt ihr das bike auch für andere Dinge?


----------



## zickzack (18. Mai 2005)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist hier im Forum das ES6 eigentlich am begehrtesten? Seid ihr alle Enduristen oder nutzt ihr das bike auch für andere Dinge?



Vieleicht hatte es für die meisten hier das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis?
Es war von den ES-Modellen auf jeden Fall am schnellsten ausverkauft.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## snelterug (18. Mai 2005)

Hat jemand ein Idee wieviele noch warten auf ein, bereits bestellten, Canyon?
100, 500 ?


----------



## Melocross (18. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler

ruf einfach immer bei der Hotline an!!! So hab ichs auch gemacht. 
Sorry Herr M. Fritzsch   

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen Vorgängern anschließen, das WARTEN lohnt sich.

Fahre morgen meine erste Tour.


----------



## uss (18. Mai 2005)

zickzack schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hatte es für die meisten hier das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis?
> Es war von den ES-Modellen auf jeden Fall am schnellsten ausverkauft.
> Gruß
> Stephan


Aber mit knapp 1800 EUR trotzdem ja n stolzer Preis!


----------



## Dosenbier (18. Mai 2005)

@ Wrangler
Hier gibt es noch mehr Wartende, die dich leider nicht allein lassen.
Meine Auftragsnummer ist 970xx und ursprünglicher Termin 19.4.
bestellt 13.12.2004
Ich befürchte das mein bestelltes XC9 gar nicht mehr kommt.
Glaube auch nicht das es etwas bringt die Hotline anzurufen.
Nach den Auskünften die man da hört, kannste auch die Telefonseelsorge anrufen.
1. kommst schneller durch
und 2. könnten die dir das gleiche erzählen, dass sie nicht wissen wann dein 
Bike fertig ist.
Prost


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub ich weiß was an den Canyon Fahrern so besonders ist ;-) Es sind nicht die Bikes - es ist die Geduld des Besitzers *fg* die die meistens anderen neidisch macht *ggg*

@ Lieferzeiten & Co.
Bin in der Automobilzulieferindustrie - wir müssen Termine einhalten - sonst regnet es Reklamationen. Wir MÜSSEN unsere Lieferanten erziehen das auch sie das tun, denn wenn die nicht liefern, stellen wir unter Umständen das Montageband bei z.B. VW ab .... und das hat Folgen.

Canyon ist zwar nicht so groß wie VW, aber irgendwas sollte da auch machbar sein - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2005)

zickzack schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hatte es für die meisten hier das beste Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis?



Eeeeexakt!


----------



## Wrangler (19. Mai 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie lange ist dein Bike vom Montagetermin denn überfällig?



Tja, ich hab's zwar schon sehr oft geschrieben, aber was soll's, nähern wir uns mal langsam der 3000   

Also:
telefonisch (vor-)bestellt am 03.12.2004
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin lt. Auftragsbestätigung: 18.04.2005 (das war ja heute bzw mittlerweile gestern genau 1 Monat drüber)

Dann kam der Brief ins Haus geflattert, von wegen 'Verzögerung - Ausstehende Ware in KW 19'.

Und danach kam dann irgendwann so zwischendurch von Staabi rüber, dass die ES6ler in S leider etwas Pech haben, denn deren Rahmen sind (bis auf einen = Melocross) erst 2 Wochen später als die anderen ES6 Rahmen rausgegangen.

Tja, da ja hier nicht allzuviele ES6ler in Größe S zugegen sind (nur Melo und ich) bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass ich der 2. Rahmen in S bin - was natürlich nicht ganz leicht zu verknusen war...

Hatte mich jetzt aber die letzten 4 Wochen damit abgefunden.
Nur wie schon öfter erwähnt, nähert sich mit dem übernächsten Wochenende ein Termin, an dem ich das Bike nun schon gern mein Eigen nennen würde (und ich muß gestehen: Ich hätte in meinen kühnsten Vorstellungen nicht befürchtet, dass es mit diesemTermin: 29.05. - 1 1/2 Monate nach meinem vorraussichtlichen Montagetermin - knapp werden könnte, war Anfang des Jahres sogar noch für die Biketour am 1.5. zuversichtlich) - doch jetzt wird's leider schon wieder arg knapp!!!

Hoffentlich klappt das noch!!!

Naja, dieses Wochenende geht's erstmal ohne Bike an den Lago Maggiore...nur etwas rumhängen - und so wie Falk72 :"Kultur und das italienische Essen geniessen", vielleicht noch 'ne Italienerin heiraten, mal sehen, auf jeden Fall sowas in der Art...   

Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn die Kiste dann übernächstes Wochenende nicht hier ist, ob mit Italienerin oder ohne, dann muss ich wohl mal wieder den Cholerischen mimen


----------



## reini4294 (19. Mai 2005)

@ Lieferzeiten & Co.
Bin in der Automobilzulieferindustrie - wir müssen Termine einhalten - sonst regnet es Reklamationen. Wir MÜSSEN unsere Lieferanten erziehen das auch sie das tun, denn wenn die nicht liefern, stellen wir unter Umständen das Montageband bei z.B. VW ab .... und das hat Folgen.

Canyon ist zwar nicht so groß wie VW, aber irgendwas sollte da auch machbar sein - oder?[/QUOTE]
_________________________________________________________________

Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass bei Canyon da einiges in nicht geordneten Bahnen läuft. Hätten wir in unserer Firma eine derartige Auftragsabwichlung, dann würden wir schon lange nicht mehr bestehen.

Ich hab mein XC7 am in KW03 bestellt und immer noch keine vernünftige Aussage über den tatsächlichen Liefertermin erhalten. Anrufe bei der Hotline sind so aussagekräftig wie das lesen im Kaffeesud.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,
in der Automobilindustrie werden Zulieferer ja auch unter Druck gesetzt und erpressed wie nirgendwo sonst. Mal schaun was passiert wenn Canyon versucht Shimano unter Druck zu setzen?
/Peter


----------



## Rai (19. Mai 2005)

mein es 6 (größe m) is auch fertig zum versand.
bestellt anfang januar.


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Mai 2005)

erpressen klingt gut. aber es wird ja auch verträge geben die gewisse termine und fristen beinhalten - oder? möglich auch das die abrufe zu spät an schimano gehen ..... wer weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute  meinen Abholschein im Briefkasten gehabt. Mit Glück kann ich mein Bike gleich noch abholen. Sonst wird es wohl erst Freitag was werden. DHL hat auf jeden Fall den Weg zu mir gefunden, wenn auch verspätet.
> 
> ...



@Stick007

Damit giebt es jetzt 2 ES6 in der Region Hannover.
Gratulation!
Du wirst schnell feststellen das Warten hat sich gelont.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## IceCube (19. Mai 2005)

Was denkt ihr wie groß ist eigentlich die Auflage des ES6?


----------



## PWau (19. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler
...Viel Spass und sach einen schönen Gruß an meine 2. Heimat!!!


----------



## g'sengteSau (19. Mai 2005)

der Thread erinnert mich stark an Ephraim Kishons "Warten auf Nebenzahl" - fehlt nur noch der Club für Leidensgenossen


----------



## radarseraing (19. Mai 2005)

Dauert es denn lange zwischen der Bestellung und den Brief den man bekommen soll ? Ich warte ja erst auf den Brief das meine Bestellung bestätigt....


----------



## Dosenbier (19. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte nur kurz die freudige Botschaft verkünden.
Canyon meint gerade ich darf noch ca. 2-3 Wochen im Wartezimmer
sitzen. Ist doch schön hier, aber ob sich das Warten wirklich lohnt?
Vielleicht ist das XC9 als Auslaufmodell, dann ja billiger.
Ich meine Canyon könnte hier einen Nachlass geben.
Ursprünglicher Termin war ja der 19.4. und jetzt?


----------



## stick007 (19. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @Stick007
> 
> Damit giebt es jetzt 2 ES6 in der Region Hannover.
> Gratulation!
> ...



Hey Schappi,

das Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, obwohl ich das Bike echt ziemlich groß finde.  Dabei bin ich doch gar nicht so klein.

Sonst macht das Bike einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Albert73 (19. Mai 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Dauert es denn lange zwischen der Bestellung und den Brief den man bekommen soll ? Ich warte ja erst auf den Brief das meine Bestellung bestätigt....


Normalerweise kommt der innerhalb einer Woche (sogar nach .at ).


----------



## radarseraing (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute, Kommt jemand zum Rock Am Ring um die lange Wartezeit etwas erträglicher zu machen ?
Ich freu mich auf jeden fall drauf...


----------



## Wrangler (19. Mai 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, Kommt jemand zum Rock Am Ring um die lange Wartezeit etwas erträglicher zu machen ?
> Ich freu mich auf jeden fall drauf...



Ich würde nur wegen BILLY IDOL & STEVE STEVENS hingehen - und die sehe ich mir lieber am 04.06. in Hamburg an.  

ABER: Bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich mein ES6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde nur wegen BILLY IDOL & STEVE STEVENS hingehen - und die sehe ich mir lieber am 04.06. in Hamburg an.
> 
> ABER: Bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich mein ES6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



es gibt übrigens eine nette Mountainbikeroute um die Nordschleife.
wenn Ihr zum Ring fahrt vergesst eure Bikes nicht.
Eine Karte mit den Trails gibt es in fast allen Hotels.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Schappi,
> 
> das Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, obwohl ich das Bike echt ziemlich groß finde.  Dabei bin ich doch gar nicht so klein.
> 
> ...



Hey Björn,
welche größe hast Du?
Ich habe M bei 1,80/86 zusammen mit dem VRO passt das perfekt.
Mein F9 ist 21" und im singletrail verglichen mit dem ES6 ein steifer Bock.
wenn man die Gabel so 5-6 Klicks absenkt ist das Bike so richtig quirlig und steckt Baumwurzeln noch sehr gut weg.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## mischuer (19. Mai 2005)

so Kollege hat sein Canyon abbestellt, nach mittlerweile 12 Wochen über vorauss. Montagetermin und Fatmodul XC02 bestellt (anscheinend Lieferzeit 1 Woche)


----------



## PWau (19. Mai 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> so Kollege hat sein Canyon abbestellt, nach mittlerweile 12 Wochen über vorauss. Montagetermin und Fatmodul XC02 bestellt (anscheinend Lieferzeit 1 Woche)


Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen...sowas behaupten Cube-Händler auch!!!    ...wobei, 12 Wochen ist schon happig!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2005)

Letzte Woche FREITAG war mein ES6 fertig montiert, 
Laut Hotline (ca. 10 Versuche nötig um durchzukommen  ) soll es MITTWOCH MITTAG versendet werden, 

HEUTE FREITAG bekomme ich ein e-mail, dass es nun ENDLICH versendet wurde!!!

Ich warte seit über 6 Monaten auf das verdammte Bike!

Die Trackingnummer, die ich gemailt bekommen habe, funktioniert außerdem auch nicht. (oder ich hab auf http://www.dhl.de/dhl?check=yes&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=3000571 etwas ganz massiv falsch gemacht, was mich aber wundern würde)


----------



## zickzack (19. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> HEUTE FREITAG bekomme ich ein e-mail, dass es nun ENDLICH versendet wurde!!!
> 
> 
> Die Trackingnummer, die ich gemailt bekommen habe, funktioniert außerdem auch nicht. (oder ich hab auf http://www.dhl.de/dhl?check=yes&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=3000571 etwas ganz massiv falsch gemacht, was mich aber wundern würde)



Haben wir heute schon Freitag?   Ja ich weiss, die Warterei mach einen ganz kirre.
Bis die Trackingnummern in der Datenbank der Post erscheinen dauert es ein wenig.
Jetzt hast du es ja bald geschafft.


----------



## rumblefish (19. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche FREITAG war mein ES6 fertig montiert,
> HEUTE FREITAG bekomme ich ein e-mail, dass es nun ENDLICH versendet wurde!!!
> 
> Ich warte seit über 6 Monaten auf das verdammte Bike!



Hey Flo, 

wir haben heute Donnerstag


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Flo,
> 
> wir haben heute Donnerstag




ups, 

ähm, ja, 
hmmm....

...bin heut a weng durch den Wind...


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche FREITAG war mein ES6 fertig montiert,
> Laut Hotline (ca. 10 Versuche nötig um durchzukommen  ) soll es MITTWOCH MITTAG versendet werden,
> 
> HEUTE FREITAG bekomme ich ein e-mail, dass es nun ENDLICH versendet wurde!!!
> ...



Ich weiss ja das in Österreich die Uhren etwas anders gehen und ihr eurer zeit voraus seid. Ader Heute ist Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magguz (19. Mai 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> so Kollege hat sein Canyon abbestellt, nach mittlerweile 12 Wochen über vorauss. Montagetermin und Fatmodul XC02 bestellt (anscheinend Lieferzeit 1 Woche)


...mein Nachbar auch!

PS: Kennt eigentlich jemand den Namen der Band in der Hotlineschleife...?
      Möchte mich persönlich bei denen Bedanken dass sie mich immer so schön beruhigen. Sonst wär mein Telefon schon lange platt!!!


----------



## thesurge (19. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dhl.de


Das Problem ist vermutlich das DHL.de das Paket in AT der Österreichischen Post übergibt ... T&T der Post gibts halt nicht wirklich ...

greez max

Probier mal http://tracknet.deutschepost.de/migtrack/servlet/I_Search?Language=1&PopUp=Y


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Mai 2005)

hmm - glaubst werden die der post übergeben? meine pakete hab ich immer von dhl oder tnt (jedenfalls ein partner von dlh & co) zugestellt bekommen. die post wird sich das glaub ich nicht antun.


----------



## readymaker (19. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur kurz die freudige Botschaft verkünden.
> Canyon meint gerade ich darf noch ca. 2-3 Wochen im Wartezimmer
> sitzen. Ist doch schön hier, aber ob sich das Warten wirklich lohnt?
> Vielleicht ist das XC9 als Auslaufmodell, dann ja billiger.
> ...



shit!
da ich auch auf das xc9 warte ist das wieder mal eine katastrophale nachricht.
was nennen sie denn diesmal als grund?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2005)

thesurge schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist vermutlich das DHL.de das Paket in AT der Österreichischen Post übergibt ... T&T der Post gibts halt nicht wirklich ...
> 
> greez max
> 
> Probier mal http://tracknet.deutschepost.de/migtrack/servlet/I_Search?Language=1&PopUp=Y




Na, es liegt daran, dass es einfach noch nicht erfasst wurde...
...im Laufe des Nachmittags sollte es funktionieren...


----------



## thesurge (19. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - glaubst werden die der post übergeben? meine pakete hab ich immer von dhl oder tnt (jedenfalls ein partner von dlh & co) zugestellt bekommen. die post wird sich das glaub ich nicht antun.



Normalerweise stellt DHL in Österreich nicht an Privatpersonen zu ... meine Amazon Pakete kommen immer mit der Post ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (19. Mai 2005)

so isses, an der grenze kommts in die fänge der post, und dann ist deine tracking nummer nur mehr zum a***hputzen...


----------



## readymaker (19. Mai 2005)

frühestens KW22 für die restlichen XC9!
da ist es dann schon JUNI! ÜBER ein halbes JAHR warten auf ein rad!
dass es nicht beim ersten liefertermin bleiben wird, das war mir ja klar, aber dass der termin wöchentlich nach hinten verschoben wird, das ist einfach nicht mehr akzeptabel.
vor 1 1/2 wochen hieß es die letzten teile kommen am donnerstag. und jetzt fehlen wieder andere. und das bei einer bestellung im dezember. das geht mir überhaupt nicht mehr ein.



ich werde jetzt bald zum wrangler mutieren.

ps: danke aber trotzdem an die leute an der hotline. die können da überhaupt nichts dafür und können sich den ganzen tag die gleichen fragen anhören.
dafür waren sie bis jetzt immer freundlich.


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Mai 2005)

tipp für canyon:
das EDV System (monatge, versand ...) ind die website integrieren - damit die kunden den status ihrer bestellung online abfragen können ;-) (user bekommt mit auftragsbestätigung einen login wie z.b. auftragsnummer + zufallscode als password) dann wäre hotline etwas entlastet. da würden dann sicherlich auch mögliche termin korrekturen einfließen können wie z.b. teile die nicht lagernd sind, container die verschollen sind ....


----------



## ow1 (19. Mai 2005)

*Yeeeeessss!!!!!*     
Mein Bike befindet sich in der Montage.
Hoffe, dass es noch diese Woche versendet wird und das die Leute von DHL die Abzweigung in die Schweiz nicht verpassen


----------



## Dosenbier (19. Mai 2005)

@readymaker
gemeinsam schaffen wir das.

Veilleicht ist das gar nciht das Wartezimmer, sondern Big Brother und
man muss uns rauswählen.

Ich bin ein XC9-Biker, holt mich hier raus.
Ach nee, dass war wieder ein anderer scheiß.

Halt nein da fällt mir ein, bekommt nicht der letzte eine Million?


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @readymaker
> gemeinsam schaffen wir das.
> 
> Veilleicht ist das gar nciht das Wartezimmer, sondern Big Brother und
> ...



der Letzte macht das Licht aus und dreht das Wasser ab!

JA JA wer sein Rad schon hat hat gut lachen.
Aber du weißt doch ein altes deutsches Sprichwort sagt:
"kommt Zeit kommt Rad"

Gruß
Schappi
(der sein ES6 schon hat)


----------



## readymaker (19. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @readymaker
> gemeinsam schaffen wir das.
> 
> Veilleicht ist das gar nciht das Wartezimmer, sondern Big Brother und
> ...



also wenn ich eine million krieg, dann bleib ich gern noch hier. aber ansonsten möchte ich auch so schnell wie möglich raus.
wenigstens war das wetter bis jetzt doch mehr als besch...eiden und mein altes rad ist ja doch noch recht gut unterwegs. das hätte sich so ein schnelles ende auch nicht verdient 

ps: es ist halt bitter wenn jetzt reihenweise alle ihr es6 bekommen obwohl sie teilweise später dranwaren 
ich hoffe ihr habt jetzt alle ein schlechtes gewissen


----------



## zickzack (19. Mai 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe ihr habt jetzt alle ein schlechtes gewissen



Nein


----------



## YB11 (19. Mai 2005)

@Dosenbier
Das mit der Mille wäre nicht schlecht! 
Aber realistisch gesehen ist der Letzte die Nummer 1 auf der Warteliste fürs Modelljahr 2006!!!


----------



## Wrangler (19. Mai 2005)

@Alle XC9'ler:
Betrifft mich ja nicht, würde mich aber mal einfach interessieren:
Wurde denn schon überhaupt ein XC9 ausgeliefert? (Hab ich jetzt nicht so verfolgt)

Und wurde euch mitgeteilt, woran die Verzögerung denn liegen könnte (fehlende Teile?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbier (19. Mai 2005)

@wrangler
ja es wurden schon 2-3 ausgeliefert und die sind dann sogar am 
Gardasee gesichtet worden. Artgerechte Haltung also.
Im Wartezimmer steht auch schon ein positiver Erfahrungsbericht.
Mit der Begründung hast du natürlich recht und wer recht hat
zahlt eine Maß.
Prost

PS.: Ich vermute die fehlenden Teile schlummern mit einem ES6-Rahmen in S
in irgendeinem Container der von DHL verschifft wurde. Auf irgendeiner
Südseeinsel grübeln jetzt die Eingeborenen was sie mit so komischen Teilen,
die Ihnen da geliefert wurden, alles machen können.


----------



## stick007 (19. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Björn,
> welche größe hast Du?
> Ich habe M bei 1,80/86 zusammen mit dem VRO passt das perfekt.
> Mein F9 ist 21" und im singletrail verglichen mit dem ES6 ein steifer Bock.
> ...



Hey Schappi,

ich habe ein XL Rahmen. Ich bin 1,94m groß und habe Schrittlänge von 94 cm.
Obwohl der Rahmen natürlich nicht mehr so wendig ist wie Deiner, fährst sich das Bike aber sehr gut.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## michaelha (19. Mai 2005)

Na dass kann ja heiter werden...

Ich hab heute ein XC5 in XL bestellt.
Voraussichtl. Termin soll am 22.07.05 sein. Ob das mal realistisch ist?
Sind ja "nur" noch 63 Tage...

Naja, warten und hoffen...

Micha

PS: Das XC5 ist wohl in L nicht mehr lieferbar..


----------



## reini4294 (20. Mai 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> frühestens KW22 für die restlichen XC9!
> da ist es dann schon JUNI! ÜBER ein halbes JAHR warten auf ein rad!
> dass es nicht beim ersten liefertermin bleiben wird, das war mir ja klar, aber dass der termin wöchentlich nach hinten verschoben wird, das ist einfach nicht mehr akzeptabel.
> vor 1 1/2 wochen hieß es die letzten teile kommen am donnerstag. und jetzt fehlen wieder andere. und das bei einer bestellung im dezember. das geht mir überhaupt nicht mehr ein.
> ...



Die Leute von der Hotline werden dafür bezahlt freundlich zu sein, aber vernünftiger währe es wenn diese sich an der Montage beteiligen würden. Die blöden Ausreden welche sich von Woche zu Woche wiederholen kann sowieso keiner mehr aushalten.

Ich kauf mein nächstes Radl auf jeden Fall wieder bei einem ernst zu nehmenden Unternehmen welches nicht eine menge Leute beschäftigt deren Aufgabe es ist angefressene Kunden mit irgend welchen Geschichten von wegen in nächster Woche auftauchenden Lieferungen beruhigen zu müssen.

Zur Info: XC7 im Jänner bestellt, 1. Montagetermin KW14 
Wie gesagt ich kann das ganze Geschwätz an der Holine nicht mehr höhren


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2005)

reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute von der Hotline werden dafür bezahlt freundlich zu sein, aber vernünftiger währe es wenn diese sich an der Montage beteiligen würden. Die blöden Ausreden welche sich von Woche zu Woche wiederholen kann sowieso keiner mehr aushalten.
> 
> Ich kauf mein nächstes Radl auf jeden Fall wieder bei einem ernst zu nehmenden Unternehmen welches nicht eine menge Leute beschäftigt deren Aufgabe es ist angefressene Kunden mit irgend welchen Geschichten von wegen in nächster Woche auftauchenden Lieferungen beruhigen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



na dann kann man nur hoffen, dass sich keiner beschwert, dass die hotline nicht zu erreichen ist   
vielleicht würden die canyon-hotliner ja auch in der montage mithelfen, wenn sie nicht dauernd mit dir telefonieren müssten. 
bei fehlenden teilen vielleicht schwierig, nagut, die könnten ja auch zu kinesis oder wo die rahmen geschweißt werden, und dort ein bisschen mithelfen (boden fegen) oder die container per schwimm-kurier nach europa bringen. oder zu shimano und denen mal in den hintern treten, damit die ihr opec-gehabe sein lassen. anschliessend sollten sie bei manitou und fox vorbeischauen und deren QS mal auf vordermann bringen. 

ich weiss nicht, ich stell mir das so vor: canyon bestellt mitte des jahres (fängt jetzt bald an) nahezu gleichzeitig X rahmen (bezogen auf ein modell+größe) passend dazu X gabeln, X dämpfer, 2X bremsen, X steuersätze, X lenker, X vorbauten, 2X felgen, 2X naben, X umwerfer, X schaltwerke usw.
dann können sie nur noch warten, wann das zeug kommt und funktioniert. oder sie können ihr hotliner hinschicken.

kauf dir halt nen ktm.

gruß
fone

ps: QS = Qualitäts-Sicherung


----------



## mischuer (20. Mai 2005)

wenn endlich mal ne aktive Info von Canyon kommen würde, wenn sich die Montagetermine ins Ungewisse verschieben, würden wohl auch net so viele Anrufen und nachfragen, denke nicht, dass das alles Bestellanrufe oder Stornierungen sind.


----------



## readymaker (20. Mai 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn endlich mal ne aktive Info von Canyon kommen würde, wenn sich die Montagetermine ins Ungewisse verschieben, würden wohl auch net so viele Anrufen und nachfragen, denke nicht, dass das alles Bestellanrufe oder Stornierungen sind.



ja sowas wäre wirklich dringend notwendig.
bei statusänderungen sollte automatisch ein email verschickt werden. bis auf den allerersten brief, wonach die letzten ausstehenden teile in KW17(!!!) da sein sollten, habe ich keine informationen mehr erhalten, wenn ich nicht selber nachgefragt hätte. das ist einfach schwach.


----------



## Silvi (20. Mai 2005)

> bis auf den allerersten brief, wonach die letzten ausstehenden teile in KW17(!!!) da sein sollten, habe ich keine informationen mehr erhalten,



Da bist Du absolut zu beneiden, immerhin hast Du EINE Info erhalten. Es gibt auch den Fall, dass man gar nicht benachrichtigt wird. Nur aufgrund eigener Aktivitäten erhält man die üblichen, absolut nicht zufriedenstellenden Auskünfte.

Silvi


----------



## reini4294 (20. Mai 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> na dann kann man nur hoffen, dass sich keiner beschwert, dass die hotline nicht zu erreichen ist
> vielleicht würden die canyon-hotliner ja auch in der montage mithelfen, wenn sie nicht dauernd mit dir telefonieren müssten.
> bei fehlenden teilen vielleicht schwierig, nagut, die könnten ja auch zu kinesis oder wo die rahmen geschweißt werden, und dort ein bisschen mithelfen (boden fegen) oder die container per schwimm-kurier nach europa bringen. oder zu shimano und denen mal in den hintern treten, damit die ihr opec-gehabe sein lassen. anschliessend sollten sie bei manitou und fox vorbeischauen und deren QS mal auf vordermann bringen.
> 
> ...


...ja ja da kommt einer dem das Lachen vergangen ist, einer der eine vernünftige Infos zu seiner Bestellung haben möchte, einer der eigentlich Kunde und kein Bittsteller ist!

Und dann wird mir erklärt wie schwierig das sei ein Bike zusammenzuschrauben.
DANKE

Eines kannst mir glauben, das nächste Bike kauf ich sicher wo anders und wenn´s ein KTM ist. Kann ja sein dass die Ösis doch besser drauf sind als die Deutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gui (20. Mai 2005)

An XC9 Wartende - es lohnt sich !! Ich fahre mein XC9 seit Donnerstag letzter Woche, echt genial, geiles Teil. Ich hatte ziemlich genau 4 Wochen Überziehung, bin trotz des Frustes zwischendurch nun aber happy. Beim Abholen in Koblenz kann ich nur sagen, die Leute dort sind kompentent und sehr freundlich, aber total überlastet. Es waren bestimmt 8-10 Leute in der guten Stunde dort um Ihr Rad abzuholen. Die Jungs im Laden waren echt am rotieren. Vielleicht haben die bei Canyon immer noch Ihren Markterfolg unterschätzt. Auf jeden Fall kenne ich viele bike-Läden. Canyon in Koblenz und insbesondere die Werkststt machen mir definitiv den besten Eindruck. Kompetent und profi-mäßig, fast wie in einem guten Autohaus. 
Ich wünsche allen Wartenden das sie bald endliche Ihre bike's bekommen. servus.


----------



## Crossi (20. Mai 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich weiss nicht, ich stell mir das so vor: canyon bestellt mitte des jahres (fängt jetzt bald an) nahezu gleichzeitig X rahmen (bezogen auf ein modell+größe) passend dazu X gabeln, X dämpfer, 2X bremsen, X steuersätze, X lenker, X vorbauten, 2X felgen, 2X naben, X umwerfer, X schaltwerke usw.
> dann können sie nur noch warten, wann das zeug kommt und funktioniert. oder sie können ihr hotliner hinschicken.
> kauf dir halt nen ktm.
> gruß
> fone


Ach so!   Jetzt wird mir einiges klar!   
Die bösen Lieferanten sind schuld, dass die Leute hier 6 Monate auf ihr Bike warten müssen, keine, falsche oder unzureichende Informationen bekommen?  
Und im letzten Jahr war das ja auch völlig anders! Da hat ja überhaupt keiner warten müssen!


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Mai 2005)

na das wird sich wohl ein wenig rumgesprochen haben - mörder bike mit mega ausstattung zu einem hammerpreis und noch dazu keine wartezeit - hieß es letzes jahr (oder so). und wenn das viel hören und da auch zuschlagen wollen - dann sind wir dort wo wir jetzt sind. canyon hat nicht mit dem ansturm gerechnet - hat deswegen nicht genug komponenten - muss nachbestellen .... und auch shimano wird nicht endlos nie produzieren und waren bis eine "kleine" bike schmiede aus dem norden anruft und xy teile bestellt. und wenn da überall nur ein bissi was daneben geht - wirt es sich auf den endkunden am stärksten aus - leider.


----------



## Falk72 (20. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> canyon hat nicht mit dem ansturm gerechnet - hat deswegen nicht genug komponenten - muss nachbestellen .... und auch shimano wird nicht endlos nie produzieren und waren bis eine "kleine" bike schmiede aus dem norden anruft und xy teile bestellt. und wenn da überall nur ein bissi was daneben geht - wirt es sich auf den endkunden am stärksten aus - leider.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Einkäufer von Canyon nicht 10.000 Rahmen im Sommer 2004 beauftragen, jedoch nur Teile für 5.000 Rahmen ordern. Somit kann ich mir ein Nachbestellen im großem Stil nicht recht vorstellen. Nicht umsonst gibt es seitens Canyon keinerlei Kombinationsmöglichkeiten (Schaltung, Bremsen, Federung) an den Bikes.
Umso ärgerlicher ist es, dass die Teile teilweise immer noch nicht da sind.


----------



## readymaker (20. Mai 2005)

gui schrieb:
			
		

> An XC9 Wartende - es lohnt sich !! Ich fahre mein XC9 seit Donnerstag letzter Woche, echt genial, geiles Teil. Ich hatte ziemlich genau 4 Wochen Überziehung, bin trotz des Frustes zwischendurch nun aber happy. Beim Abholen in Koblenz kann ich nur sagen, die Leute dort sind kompentent und sehr freundlich, aber total überlastet. Es waren bestimmt 8-10 Leute in der guten Stunde dort um Ihr Rad abzuholen. Die Jungs im Laden waren echt am rotieren. Vielleicht haben die bei Canyon immer noch Ihren Markterfolg unterschätzt. Auf jeden Fall kenne ich viele bike-Läden. Canyon in Koblenz und insbesondere die Werkststt machen mir definitiv den besten Eindruck. Kompetent und profi-mäßig, fast wie in einem guten Autohaus.
> Ich wünsche allen Wartenden das sie bald endliche Ihre bike's bekommen. servus.



poste mal wo einen kleinen fahrbericht und mach ein paar fotos. das macht die wartezeit wieder erträglicher.


----------



## reini4294 (20. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> na das wird sich wohl ein wenig rumgesprochen haben - mörder bike mit mega ausstattung zu einem hammerpreis und noch dazu keine wartezeit - hieß es letzes jahr (oder so). und wenn das viel hören und da auch zuschlagen wollen - dann sind wir dort wo wir jetzt sind. canyon hat nicht mit dem ansturm gerechnet - hat deswegen nicht genug komponenten - muss nachbestellen .... und auch shimano wird nicht endlos nie produzieren und waren bis eine "kleine" bike schmiede aus dem norden anruft und xy teile bestellt. und wenn da überall nur ein bissi was daneben geht - wirt es sich auf den endkunden am stärksten aus - leider.



Bei allem Verständnis für den guten Geschäftserfolg, aber wenn das Unternehmen es nicht schafft bei einer 4-5 monatigen Lieferzeit ab Bestelleingang den zugesagten Liefertermin zu halten stellt sich die Frage der logistischen Kompetenz.
Mit modernen PPS- Systemen (Produktion Planung u. Steuerung) müssen solcherlei Abläufe transparent gemacht werden. Und wenn ich transparent sage, dann meine ich dass die echten Termine an die Kunden weitergegeben werden und nicht wie bisher tröpfchenweise im 2- Wochenabstand die Termine nach hinten geschoben werden.

Jeder der meint dass Canyon doch die Termine via Mail oder Brief sebständig versenden soll hat voll und ganz recht. Das ist das RECHT des KUNDEN!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (20. Mai 2005)

reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit modernen PPS- Systemen (Produktion Planung u. Steuerung) müssen solcherlei Abläufe transparent gemacht werden. Und wenn ich transparent sage, dann meine ich dass die echten Termine an die Kunden weitergegeben werden und nicht wie bisher tröpfchenweise im 2- Wochenabstand die Termine nach hinten geschoben werden.
> 
> Jeder der meint dass Canyon doch die Termine via Mail oder Brief sebständig versenden soll hat voll und ganz recht. Das ist das RECHT des KUNDEN!!!!!!


Genau das ist das Problem bzw. der Vorteil von Canyon. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so 
Canyon ist nun mal immer noch eine kleine und vom Bekanntheitsgrad auf 4-5 europäische Länder beschränkte kleine "Bike-Klitsche". Der große Vorteil ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Dieses kann man aber nur aufrecht erhalten, wenn man an einigen Ecken spart. Hierzu zähle ich auch moderne PPS-Systeme. Die Konsequenz aus mehr subjektivem Kundenservice (mehr Mitarbeiter, bessere und teurere Planung/Steuerung) wären um einiges höhere Preise. Bloß wäre dann der eigentliche Vorteil von Canyon weg und viele Kunden würden andere Marken kaufen.

Canyon hat z.Z. sicherlich nicht die dicke Personaldecke, um den Laden, die Montage, den Versand und die Hotline mit ausreichender Manpower zu besetzen. Die Priorität liegt zur Zeit hoffentlich in der Montageabteilung und so kann ich etwas weniger Information durchaus verschmerzen.


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Mai 2005)

ist mir schon klar das canyon die richtige stückzahl + ein paar zerquetschte von komponenten für die rahmenanzahl bestellt. aber wenn dann doch mehr rahmen bzw komplett bikes geordert werden ... muss man halt nachbestellen - oder?

und zur canyon mannschaft:
werden sicher ausreichend leute seine - nur wird es in stosszeiten wie jetzt - halt etwas eng. aber da man nicht so für 2 monate qualifizierte leute bekommen - kommt es zu verzögerungen. leihpersonal würde max im versand was bringen .... aber ich kenn das aus unserer bude - die leiharbeiter kümmern sich nicht viel um dinge wie qualität - wer weiß wo die nächste woche hinmüssen ...


----------



## Falk72 (20. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn dann doch mehr rahmen bzw komplett bikes geordert werden ... muss man halt nachbestellen - oder?


Staabi hat mal erläutert, wie die Vorlaufzeiten für die Rahmenproduktion sind. Es werden daher von Canyon z.B. 800 ES9 Rahmen in Größe M geordert und wenn die verkauft sind, dann geht nix mehr. Eine Nachbestellung von Rahmen ist IMO nicht möglich.


----------



## xysiu33 (20. Mai 2005)

An alle Wartenden,

ich verstehe eure Frust - war bis vor einer Woche auch ständiger (aktiver) Wartezimmergast....

kleiner Trost: guckt euch mal das Sch....ss Wetter an.   

Glaubt mir: es macht auch keinen Spaß, wenn das Bike endlich da ist aber nur im Keller bzw. Garage rumsteht......

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, damit eure Bikes endlich mal aus Koblenz rausgehen.

Es ist tatsächlich der Wahnsinn, auf ein Bike so lange zu warten, wobei andere Marken zum Teil ausverkauft sind und man zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ernsthaft woanders bestellen kann. 

Daß das Warten sich lohnt, habt ihr ja schon gehört - das kann ich nun auch bestätigen. Zu der Personalsituation in Koblenz und ihrer Kundenfreundlichkeit bzw. Kompetenz möchte ich mich jetzt nicht mehr äußern - könnt ihr in meinen anderen Berichten lesen....oder lieber nicht.

Wie gesagt: noch ein wenig durchhalten - dann gehört ihr auch zu dem mittlerweile exclusiven Canyon-Bike-Besitzer-Club...


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner Trost: guckt euch mal das Sch....ss Wetter an.



Wie, Du wohnst wohl im falschen Bundesland   Aber immerhin stehen bei Euch Wahlen an, da muss es ja regnen   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Falk72 (20. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner Trost: guckt euch mal das Sch....ss Wetter an.


Wahrlich ein Trost ... in Mittenwald gießt es aus Kübeln bei 3°


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Mai 2005)

also in der schönen steiermark hätte es auch bikewetter *hehe*

http://www.almenland.at/Jakob/Content.php?ha=almenlandnews&wetter=1


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2005)

reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja ja da kommt einer dem das Lachen vergangen ist, einer der eine vernünftige Infos zu seiner Bestellung haben möchte, einer der eigentlich Kunde und kein Bittsteller ist!



wow, dann hab ich deinen post wohl TOTAL missverstanden:


			
				reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt ich kann das ganze Geschwätz an der Holine nicht mehr höhren





> Und dann wird mir erklärt wie schwierig das sei ein Bike zusammenzuschrauben.
> DANKE


BITTE



> Eines kannst mir glauben, das nächste Bike kauf ich sicher wo anders und wenn´s ein KTM ist.


freut mich für dich.



> Kann ja sein dass die Ösis doch besser drauf sind als die Deutschen.


MIT SICHERHEIT! 


so,

ich weiss ja nicht was ihr so arbeitet.
aber der bereich in dem ich beschäftigt bin ist etwas heikler als fahrräder zu verkaufen. 
und auch da kommt es eigentlich immer zu verzögerungen, fehlern, unvorhersehbaren problemen und kinkerlitzchen, die wochen kosten.

mein vorschlag. canyon veröffentlicht die bikes erst wenn sie lieferbar sind, da haben aber schon 80% der kunden eine bestellung für ein specialized rad mit 4 monaten lieferzeit aufgegeben.

und nein, das thema ist nicht neu, hardcore-verzögerungen gab es schon letztes jahr, ich dachte vor circa einem jahr: wow, da wird canyon 2005 ziemliche absatzprobleme haben, wenn keiner mehr dort bestellt, nach dem theater. scheint ja tatsächlich so gekommen zu sein.


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Mai 2005)

was mich interessieren würde:
habt ihr eigentlich alle eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, oder haben einige von euch das Rad ohne Vorwarnung vor der Tür gehabt?


Hab nämlich schon vor 10 tagen überwiesen und dachte, das bike müsste nun langsam da sein, aber durch die Trackingnummergeschichte bin ich dann doch skeptisch geworden, da ja einige voneuch eben eine Versandbestätigung erhalten haben.

naja, werd montags mal anrufen


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2005)

Defintiv keine Versandbestätigung bekommen... Bezahlt u. dann stand´s 5 Tage später vor der Türe...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (20. Mai 2005)

Bei mir und von denen ich es weiß, stand es einfach vor Türe irgendwann, bzw. lag der Zettel im Briefkasten!


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Mai 2005)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt, hätts halt gerne dieses WE gehabt, bei dem Traumwetter, aber das "alte" tuts ja auch


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich ja beruhigt, hätts halt gerne dieses WE gehabt, bei dem Traumwetter, aber das "alte" tuts ja auch



Kann Dir meins am Montag ja mal zur Probefahrt geben. Komm zufällig grob bei Dir vorbei   für`n Bierchen würd ich sogar vor Rovereto schon von der Autobahn runter   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## up_qualing (20. Mai 2005)

Oh mann/frau
Sacht mal, seid ihr die Tage mal bei der Hotline durch gekommen?
Ich versuche das jetzt schon seid 3 Tagen mehr mals täglich und immer die Warteschlange. Und bei der wird man jetzt sogar nach ner Minute rausgekickt.
Und ich will doch nur wissen wann mein Bike fertig ist   Immer das aufgeschiebe. Ich wollte doch morgen eine Tour machen  
So jetzt geht es mir wieder etwas besser.


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Mai 2005)

> kann Dir meins am Montag ja mal zur Probefahrt geben



würd dir ja auch zwei bierchen spendieren, muss am montag arbeiten, wie fast jeder *neid*


viel spass am Gardasee


----------



## lasso1 (20. Mai 2005)

mein MT für ein Nerve XC6 ist am 27.05.05

folgende E-Mail habe ich eben von Canyon erhalten.

Aufgrund einiger teils stark verzögerter Komponentenlieferungen liegt unsere Montage derzeit etwa 2-3 Wochen hinter der Planung.
Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass Ihr Rad leider erst um den 10.-15. Juni montiert werden kann.
Wir werden Sie bei Bereitstellung direkt telefonisch informieren.


----------



## up_qualing (20. Mai 2005)

So ich kamm gerade durch bei der "lieben Hotline", hab mich fast erschreckt.
ABer es wird erst nächste Woche montiert  und dann bekomme ich es zwecks Feiertag erst nach dem Wochenende  
Aber es geht ja noch genügend andern so.
Dann doch morgen eine Tour mit dem Altern, beim dem das Hinterrad ziemlich runter ist.
cu Andy


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch - dann weißt wenigstens das es blad kommt und das warten eine den hat *hehe*

was anderes:
weiß jemand welche bikes alle von den fehlenden teilen betroffen sind? werden die die sie mit dem zeug das sie haben bauern können vorgezogen?

welche werden nach plan gebaut - fragen über fragen *gg* - gibts antworten? (zu staabi schau)


----------



## Staabi (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, bei mir knäult es sich zur Zeit etwas. Ich habe ab dem 30.05. zwei Wochen Urlaub (Urlaub ist gut, muss Innen-Abrissarbeiten an meinem 
Haus machen damit die Rohbauer mit dem Umbau anfangen können...) und muss vorher noch einige wichtige Projekte abschließen. Deshalb komme ich im Moment nicht dazu, hier häufig herein zu schauen bzw. nach Montageterminen zu prüfen. Wenn Ihr bei der Hotline nicht durchkommt ist es am sinnvollsten eine Mail an [email protected] zu senden.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zickzack (20. Mai 2005)

Da ich ja noch warte, habe ich meine Rechnung mal etwas genauer angeschaut.
Die Luise FR VR hat das Maß 850mm
die Luise FR HR hat das Maß 1500mm
Haben die sich doch einfach mal die Felgen und Reifen gespart und lassen mich auf der Scheibe rumgurken   Im Winter kommt das bestimmt gut. 

Ich wollte auch gerade von der Hotline wissen, ob ich vielleicht morgen mit dem Rad rechnen kann. Leider überlastet und ich bin morgen nicht da.


----------



## maverik33 (20. Mai 2005)

Hy! Wollte mal fragen ob wiener auch zu den wartenden gehören.
MT übrigens der 08.06.05,Bestellt am 18.02.05.xc6 in L.


----------



## wime (20. Mai 2005)

zickzack schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja noch warte, habe ich meine Rechnung mal etwas genauer angeschaut.
> Die Luise FR VR hat das Maß 850mm
> die Luise FR HR hat das Maß 1500mm
> Haben die sich doch einfach mal die Felgen und Reifen gespart und lassen mich auf der Scheibe rumgurken   Im Winter kommt das bestimmt gut.


Hi
Das ist die Länge der Leitung
Willy


----------



## zickzack (20. Mai 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Das ist die Länge der Leitung
> Willy



In dem Fall stand ich auf selbiger


----------



## rhön-canyon (20. Mai 2005)

maverik33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy! Wollte mal fragen ob wiener auch zu den wartenden gehören.
> MT übrigens der 08.06.05,Bestellt am 18.02.05.xc6 in L.



hallo, habe xc 6 in m 14. märz bestellt. mt ist laut bestätigung 6. juni.

per email kam nun die info, dass wegen einiger wichtiger lieferverzögerungen mein bike wohl erst "ab mitte juni" montiert wird.

dafür habe ich mich sogar bedankt, weil es vom 28. mai bis 11. juni erstmal in den ungarn-urlaub geht. habe so keine probleme mit vorauskasse bei abwesenheit oder sonstiger dinge.

wenn es ende juni kommt, bin ich auch noch froh!


----------



## TCE (20. Mai 2005)

das lange warten hatte ein ende   nach nur 20 wochen gab es dann wohl doch ne frühgeburt und das nerve xc9 wurde gestern vom storch - oder wars der postmann - ganz ohne vorankündigung gebracht.

heute die erste ausfahrt in den tagebau - erster eindruck - passt einwandfrei, fahrwerk tadellos, macht riesen spass!!

einzige abweichung zum prospekt: schwarze, statt silberne schaltzüge
einziger mangel: mittlere kabelöse am oberrohr sorgt für schrammen am linken innenknie. da hat wohl lutz scheffer nicht richtig drauf aufgepasst   

hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem wartezimmer.

bestellung 20.12.04
Auftragsnr. 98677
voraussichtl. montagetermin 27.04.05
größe L
körper 183
schritt 89
torso 62
arm 68


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (20. Mai 2005)

> Zitat von TCE
> einziger mangel: mittlere kabelöse am oberrohr sorgt für schrammen am linken innenknie.




Hi hi,
da war doch was   , ich dachte, das wäre nur das Geheimzeichen der XC5'er     .

schramme am Knie

Gruß von Kette-Links und viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike  

So gähhhn, jetzt ist Schluß, fahre morgen meinen ersten Marathon mit dem XC5


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hi,
> da war doch was   , ich dachte, das wäre nur das Geheimzeichen der XC5'er     .
> 
> schramme am Knie
> ...



Bei den ES Modellen gibt es das auch!
Das scheint das geheime Canyon Erkennungszeichen fürs Freibad zu sein (wellcome to the club),
daher für alle die Ihr Rad neu bekommen:
mittleren Plastikclip der Bremsleitung am Oberrohr sofort demontieren und die sauscharfen Kanten mit feinem Schmirgelpapier oder einer Nagelfeile vor der ersten Ausfahrt brechen!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## readymaker (21. Mai 2005)

TCE schrieb:
			
		

> bestellung 20.12.04
> Auftragsnr. 98677
> voraussichtl. montagetermin 27.04.05
> größe L
> ...



ich werde es nie verstehen. nach mir bestellt und vor mir bekommen. nur habe ich eins in xl. das kann ja nur bedeuten dass sie immer noch keinen xl rahmen haben.
auf jeden fall sch..... mich das wirklich an.


----------



## rastl (21. Mai 2005)

Servus Canyon-Freunde!!

Wollt Euch meine Freunde mit Euch teilen    

-> Mich hat heut vormittag ne nette Canyon-Mitarbeiterin geweckt... - mein ES 9 is fertig   
Eigentlicher Montagetermin war der 8 Juni..........

Werd gleich am Mo nach Koblenz düsen.....

  

Kann skaum erwarten!!

Könnt Ihr mir nen Tipp geben:
suche Tipps (Threads) zum Thema "Montage der SPD-Schuhplatten (Cleats)....


----------



## Sagnein (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich sage leise* TSCHÜSS!!!*
Ich hab mein ES 6 (M) am Freitag abgeholt.  

Man ist das Teil geil......


----------



## Magguz (21. Mai 2005)

rastl schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Canyon-Freunde!!
> 
> Wollt Euch meine Freunde mit Euch teilen
> 
> ...



Hallo Rastl,

wann hast Du denn bestellt?

Grüße!


----------



## IceCube (21. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch zum ES6.
Das Aussehen ist wirklich außergewöhnlich.

Ein echter Blickfänger. Poserbike par Excellence.


----------



## rastl (21. Mai 2005)

Hi Magguz,

hab Anfang Februar bestellt.......

Wann hast Du bestellt?


----------



## Magguz (21. Mai 2005)

..am 10.02. in XL....dann muss es ja auch bald bei mir kommen.letzte email: MT anfang juni.

..hmm....will haben!


----------



## DerStrolch (21. Mai 2005)

hmm - nach dem lesen des bremsscheiben threats (210 statt 180mm), hab ich, da ich auch grad kein leichtgewicht bin, mich zu diesem umbau enschlossen. allerdings hab ich vor das von canyon direkt machen zu lassen. mail an canyon - antwort kommt per mail - haut alles hin. bekomme eine neue auftragsbestätigung per post*zitter* - hoffentlich ist da kein "neuer" montagetermin drauf *angsthab*

wer von euch so was gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverik33 (21. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - nach dem lesen des bremsscheiben threats (210 statt 180mm), hab ich, da ich auch grad kein leichtgewicht bin, mich zu diesem umbau enschlossen. allerdings hab ich vor das von canyon direkt machen zu lassen. mail an canyon - antwort kommt. bekomme eine neue auftragsbestätigung *zitter* - hoffentlich ist da keine "neuer" montagetermin drauf *angsthab*
> 
> wer von euch so was gemacht?



hi strolch

wollte an meinem xc 6 eine 180er scheibe. antwort von canyon ,,nicht möglich,,.


----------



## DerStrolch (21. Mai 2005)

hmm - möglicherweisen ist die gabel dafür nicht freigegeben ?!?!


----------



## Bike_daddy (21. Mai 2005)

Entschuldigung,

ich war heute im Laden ohne daß ich vorher von Canyon angerufen wurde.
"Sind sie telefonisch benachrichtigt worden????"  wurde ich gefragt.
Nein, aber ich habe am 12.05. (MT 11.05.) auf Nachfrage die tel. Aussage erhalten:
Alle Teile komplett, ob es diese Woche noch klappt ist fraglich, aber die nächste Woche steht.
Da unter der Canyon-Tel.Nr. diese Woche kein Durchkommen war, bin ich
unangemeldet vorgefahren, das war wohl ein unverzeihlicher Fehler.
Nochmals... Entschuldigung

Neben mir stand eine Mutter mit ihrem Sohn, beide waren wohl auch ohne Aufforderung angereist und mussten sich belehren lassen.

Es wurde immer betont: die Montage geht streng nach Auftragseingang (wenn alle Teile kompl.).
Scheinbar spielen aber auch andere Kriterien eine Rolle.

Ich lese jetzt hier  ES9 im Febr. bestellt, MT-Zusage für 08.06 und heute schon zum Abholen bereit. Nun ich habe im Jan. ein RC bestellt mit MT 11.05. 
aber vielleicht braucht man dafür spezielle Monteure oder, ...auf jeden Fall an dieser Stelle nochmals meine Entschuldigung für mein plötzliches Erscheinen in Koblenz.

Wir Kunden sollten uns in Demut üben und uns auf den Tag freuen an dem uns die "göttliche Botschaft" von Canyon erreicht.


----------



## Melocross (21. Mai 2005)

Ich weiss, das ist alles ärgerlich!! Habe mich ja auch immer nur aufgeregt.. ABER ich kann Euch eins schon sagen, die CANYON Bikes sind der HAMMER und jeder Tag hat sich gelohnt zuwarten!! 

Ich hoffe das stimmt Euch etwas milder


----------



## Dosenbier (21. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe mein XC9 auch vor TCE bestellt, aber ich habe mich
inzwischen damit abgefunden, dass eben doch nicht alles richtig läuft.
Trotzdem bin ich neugierig, warum Shimano Teile in XL fehlen?????
Der Rahmen angeblich da ist????? Irgendwie will mir das nicht einleuchten.
Vielleicht kann Staabi, Readymaker und mir, das doch mal erklären.
Aber ich glaube eine Erklärung gibt es dafür nicht.
Ich habe langsam die schlimmsten Befürchtungen bezüglich den XL Rahmen.
Heute habe ich mir schon ein Simplon Lexx angeschaut. Gefallen tut mir 
das auch und man kann es sogar anfassen. Das macht mich langsam mehr an 
als der Cypersex mit dem virtuellen Canyon XC9.
Prost


----------



## weissbierbiker (21. Mai 2005)

maverik33 schrieb:
			
		

> hi strolch
> 
> wollte an meinem xc 6 eine 180er scheibe. antwort von canyon ,,nicht möglich,,.




das liegt daran das es von magura keinen adapter gibt um die "normale" louise an einer pm gabel wie der manitou zu vergrössern , dafür müsste der bremssattel gegen einen is sattel getauscht werden und mit dem adapter hast du dann quasie eine louise fr für pm (das habe ich gemacht) --näheres unter www.magura.de

gruss wbb


----------



## xysiu33 (21. Mai 2005)

Bike_daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung,
> 
> ich war heute im Laden ohne daß ich vorher von Canyon angerufen wurde.
> "Sind sie telefonisch benachrichtigt worden????"  wurde ich gefragt.
> ...



würde mir das passieren gäbe es verletzte - vielleicht einige schwer - so wäre ich jetzt nicht zu Haus sondern in UHaft. So ist es mit Menschen, bei denen die Sicherungen durchbrennen. Ich habe zwar auch geduldig gewartet, aber meine Nerven waren auch genug strapaziert.

Und womit haben wir uns das verdient ?  Nur weil die Bikes günstiger sind ?

Sorry Canyon, aber so geht man mit Kunden nicht um. Ich habe auch ähnliches in Koblenz erlebt - da denkst du, du musst sofort mehr draufzahlen, weil du das Bike persönlich abholst und noch blöde Fragen stellst. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, trifft es nicht an alle Mitarbeiter zu, aber der negative Trend ist erkennbar. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange das noch gut geht mit den unendlichen Auslieferungszeiten und wem zuerst die Sicherungen durchbrennen ? 

Ich glaube WRANGLER ist sehr gefährdet. Sorry, Mann, für meinen unpassenden Humor, aber du und alle noch Wartenden tun mir einfach leid.

Hoffentlich ist der LIEFER-SPUCK bald vorbei.

Gruß


----------



## Stedler (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

nachdem ich nun monatelang tatenlos hier im Wartezimmer zugeschaut habe,möchte ich auch einmal meinen Senf loswerden.

Auch ich habe,wie viele andere hier ein Bike im Januar diesen Jahres bestellt( XC 5).

Liefertermin war der Anfang Mai. Am 06.05.05 rief ich bei Canyon an, um mich mal nach dem Rahmen der Verzögerung zu erkundigen.Mitgeteilt wurde mir, "Sie erhalten ihr Rad nächste Woche "(Selbstabholer).   


Eine Woche später erneuter Anruf. Hotline :"Es verschiebt sich um eine Woche "  

Wieder eine Woche später "Ja ihr Rad ist schon beim Monteur und wird heute oder morgen fertig ".Super!   Noch mal einen Tag später einen Kontrollanruf damit ich nicht umsonst bis Koblenz fahre :" Ihr Rad fertig ? Nein ,das wird Ende dieser, nein höchswahrscheinlich aber Ende übernächster Woche erst fertig"......   

Schnauze voll Bestellung storniert. 6 Std später Anruf von Canyon.Herr sowieso Bestellung storniert? Sie könnten das Rad aber jetzt innerhalb von 3 Tagen haben "

"Danke jetzt will ich es nicht mehr "....

Soviel zum Thema.

Canyon baut super Bikes , aber der Service ist schlichtweg unter aller S... !

Habe mir jetzt ein anderes, laut Bike und Mountainbike sehr gutes Bike zum ähnlichen Preis besorgt...

Lieferzeit 3 Tage ...

Trotzdem allen noch viel Spaß mit den neuen auch sicherlich guten C. Rädern

Stedler


----------



## IceCube (22. Mai 2005)

Zu einer Geschichte gehören immer zwei Seiten.
Wer weiß welche Intentionen sich dahinter verbergen und wieviel Wahrheitsgehalt dahinter steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (22. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Zu einer Geschichte gehören immer zwei Seiten.
> Wer weiß welche Intentionen sich dahinter verbergen und wieviel Wahrheitsgehalt dahinter steckt.



IceCube, ich bitte dich - wer von uns allen hier und da draußen wäre von solchen Aussagen wie im falle von Stedler  nicht angefressen ? Wieviele von uns würden genauso reagieren ? Irgendwann hast du die Nase voll und du läßt es weil man sich nicht veräppeln lassen will - so einfach ist das.

Trotz meiner relativ negativer Erfahrungen im koblenzer Shop muss ich aber sagen, daß bei mir zumindest telefonisch (fast) alles super abgelaufen ist: wurde angerufen als das Bike fertig war, die Emails wurden auch innerhalb von 2 Tagen beantwortet. Trotzdem die Lieferverzögerung, unschlüssige Aussagen und Ausreden warum das Bike nicht rechtzeitig fertig ist usw. bleiben als die unerwünschten und zum Teil unerwarteten Eindrücke. Jetzt bin ich ganz gespannt auf den Service  n a c h  dem Bikekauf. Lass dich überraschen......

Schönen Bike-Sonntag an alle Canyon- und sonstigen Bike-Freunde    Alles wird gut.


----------



## pommeskind (22. Mai 2005)

Stedler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> 
> nachdem ich nun monatelang tatenlos hier im Wartezimmer zugeschaut habe,möchte ich auch einmal meinen Senf loswerden.
> 
> ...




Naja dein gutes Recht zu stornieren. Finde ich gut, dass auch mal wer von Gebrauch macht. Allerdings sollte es auch nicht überhand nehmen. Gesunde Mischung halt. Evtl. ist sowas ja ein Anreiz irgendetwas - was auch immer verantwortlich ist für das sommerliche chaos - in der Organisation des Unternehmens zu ändern? Keiner weiß worans liegt, die Räder sind top; die Firma hat sich auf dem markt gut etabliert. Vielleicht zu schnell gewachsen...Nachfrage zu groß...was auch immer . Ich denke, dass auch der Frust des Wartens irgendwann in naher Zukunft ein Ende haben wird. Wie gesagt kann ich bis jetzt nur positives aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz mit Canyon verlauten lassen. Niemand ist perfekt.
Meint ihr den Mitarbeitern und Verantwortlichen macht es Spaß Leute zu vertrösten und denen die schlechte Nachricht xy zu präsentieren? Es ist ein elendsjob Kunden eine schlechte Nachricht mitzuteilen. Ihr meckert die ganze Zeit von wegen verarsche und Ausreden. Aber schonmal daran gedacht, dass die Leute am anderen Ende der Strippe auch nicht gerade die glücklichsten sind? Wie ******* die sich fühlen? Ich selbst ahbe auch mal ne zeitlang in einem callcenter gejobbt und das ist warlich kein zuckerschlecken. Wenn dann die Kunden noch grantig sind und man schlechte nachrichten ausrichten soll. Mir ist damals und vielen anderen schlägt das derbst auf die gesundheit.
Man geht zum teil mit magenschmerzen zur arbeit und ist die ganze zeit frustriert.... so dies dazu.
Was mich persönlich stört, dass hier überwiegend nur gemeckert wird. Beim meckern sind immer alle dabei, klar ist man stinkig wenn es nicht so läuft wie geplant. Ich war auch stinkig dass das comp ausverkauft ist. shit happens halt. nix passiert wie man es plant, thats life. Die Kunst des Lebens ist damit umzugehen und Lösungen zu finden   Und nicht wie viele hier völlig hyterisch überreagieren. Ich hoffe, dass der großteil hier wirklich irgendwelche Kiddies unter 20 sind die hier son Aufstand wegen dhl und trackingnr bzw auftragsnr machen und ständig und ewig bei canyon anrufen oder mailen. Sich dazu noch wundern warum man bei der hotline nichtmehr durchkommt. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es genügend hysterische gibt wie hier auch vertreten die jeden tag dort anrufen????? Und das ist nämlich mit Sicherheit der hauptgrund warum es kein durchkommen gibt.....
Also ich habe mich wirklich schon sehr oft gefragt wie alt die user im wartezimmer wohl sind, bei einigen beiträgen bleibt einem echt die sprache weg. Diese übertriebene Hysterie die kann eigentlich - ich hoffe es sehr sehr stark -
von irgendwelchen kiddies stammen (nicht abwertend gemeint   ) Ansonsten gibt macht mir der geistige Entwicklungsstand Deutschlands irgendwie Angst.
Es gibt auch andere die auf ihr bike warten und hey sie akzeptieren es, wenn das mehr leute tun würden, dann gäbe es bei canyon bestimmt motiviertere hotlineberater und ruhigere monteure. diese ganze negative stimmung trägt mit sicherheit auch nicht dazu bei leistungsorientiert und effizient im sinne des kunden zu arbeiten. klar es sind profis die müssen das wegstecken. aber leute die nicht ständig negatives input bekommen arbeiten effizienter   

ok genug jetzt mit dem wort zum sonntag


----------



## Staabi (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nur kurz zu den XL-XC9: Wir bekommen einen Teil der Fahrradkomponenten als "Partkit" aus Taiwan. Das sind zusammengefasste Teile für ein bestimmtes Modell in einer bestimmten Rahmengröße, größtenteils Shimano, aber auch verschiedene Iridiumparts, Sattelschnellspanner, Spacer usw. Andere Teile, wie Syntace Vorbauten. Fox Gabeln, natürlich Magura Bremsen und einiges mehr bekommen wir direkt vom Hersteller. Und diese Partskits für die XC9 sind noch an uns unterwegs. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre (habe hier zuhause keine Unterlagen ) soll der Partskit-Container in der nächsten Woche kommen.

Noch zu den Verzögerungen, der schlechten Erreichbarkeit und den unpräzisen Angaben am Telefon: Die ganze Situation tut uns sehr leid. Dieses Jahr war es sicherlich noch einmal schlimmer als 2004, weil einige teile sehr viel später kamen. Im Grunde kamen alle wichtigen Modelle (ES6...) jetzt im Mai. Zusammen mit dem sehr hohen Auftragsbestand hat dies zu Engpässen in allen Bereichen bei uns geführt. Die Situation wird sich in den nächsten Wochen spürbar verbessern, weil jetzt, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Bikes, eigentlich alles da ist, bzw, in Kürze kommt und wir den Stau in der Montage mit mit zusätzlichen Mitarbeitern auflösen. Ich kann Euren Ärger verstehen, kann mich aber nur Pommeskind anschließen, wir wollen niemanden bewusst hinhalten oder gar verarschen. Uns rauchen hier im Moment ziemlich die Köpfe um die Situation in jeder Hinsicht zu entspannen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Falk72 (22. Mai 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde kamen alle wichtigen Modelle (ES6...) jetzt im Mai.


Habe mich bisher mit Kritik bewusst zurück gehalten, aber diesen Satz kann ich nicht so hinnehmen. Für jeden Käufer ist SEIN Modell das Wichtigste. Nur weil die ES6'ler hier am lautesten schreien handelt es sich noch längst nicht um das wichtigste Modell.

Auch würde mich die ganze Situation mit der Lieferung der "Partkits" noch einmal interessieren. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass es sich dabei nicht um die [ironie]2006er[/ironie] Parts handelt. Wie zum Teufel kann es sein, dass diese erst Ende Mai, Anfang Juni geliefert werden?? 
Entweder habt ihr so wenig Einfluss auf den Lieferanten Shimano, diese haben Fertigungsengpässe (wieso haben dann andere Bikehersteller die Parts schon lange?) oder Canyon nimmt - evtl. aus Kostengesichtspunkten - schon im Voraus bewusst eine Verzögerung und damit eine Verärgerung der Kunden in Kauf. Ist natürlich alles meine Interpretation der Dinge. 
Eine schlüssige (!!) Antwort seitens Canyon zur wirklichen Ursache der Verzögerungen wäre mehr wie angemessen! Auch im Sinne eurer Hotline.


----------



## MB_Bazillus (22. Mai 2005)

@pommeskind: Grundsätzlich sehr richtig, was Du da schreibst. Nur als Antwort auf Stedler`s Beitrag nicht ganz passend. Wenn die Aussagen der Mitarbeiter derart divergieren, wie es bei Stedler wohl der Fall war, ist es die logische Konsequenz, die Bestellung zu stornieren. Es ist eine Sache, einen Liefertermin genannt zu bekommen, der in ferner Zukunft liegt - und darauf brav zu warten. Eine andere Sache ist es, vom Hersteller über den Status der Lieferung im Unklaren gelassen zu werden, oder obendrein durch stetig andere Meldungen verwirrt zu werden.
Eine der ersten Empfehlungen, die ich von meinem Unternehmensberater bekommen hatte war folgende: Wenn sich für ihre Patienten eine Wartezeit ergibt, dann sagen sie ihren Patienten wie lange sie ungefähr warten müssen UND HALTEN SIE SICH DRAN!
Grüße Bazillus

PS: Wer weiß, wie viele der Meldungen hier von Fremdherstellern lanziert werden?!


----------



## Canyonier (22. Mai 2005)

Dieses Jahr ist bei Canyon viel schief gegangen, das musste ja inzwischen jeder Käufer am eigenen Leib erfahren. Daran kann man jetzt auch nichts mehr ändern, viele Teile kommen erst jetzt oder die nächsten Tage/Wochen und können erst dann verbaut werden. Da es hier im Forum mehr als reichlich Kritik gehagelt hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass Canyon alles menschenmögliche unternimmt um die Saison 2006 positiver zu gestalten. Daher sollten wir es für dieses Jahr gut sein lassen und Ruhe geben. Es kommt doch eh nichts neues mehr dazu, ein Beitrag von heute wegen Hotline/Wartezeit/Support sieht genauso aus wie vor einigen Wochen. Warum lassen wir Canyon jetzt nicht einfach langsam das Chaos bereinigen und schauen, wie es nächstes Jahr wird? Dann können wir beurteilen, was sich verbessert hat und ob die Kunden zufriedener sind. Und dann macht konstruktive Kritik auch wieder einen Sinn.
Ich geb ja zu, es ist einfacher zu so einer Erkenntnis zu kommen wenn ma weiß, dass sein Bike bei der Post liegt und morgen abgeholt werden kann.   
Aber denkt trotzdem mal kurz drüber nach, auch wenns nur ein paar Sekunden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Mai 2005)

Staabi, ich glaube dir gerne, dass ihr euch bemüht, alles so gut wie möglich zu machen und ich bin dir auch für deinen Einsatz hier im Forum sehr dankbar.
Dennoch hat Canyon wohl ein grundsätzliches _strukturelles _Problem -- sonst könnte es nicht sein, dass jedes Jahr die selben Klagen über späte und dann _auch noch_ nach hinten verschobene Liefertermine etc. kommen. 
Und ein 2005er-Bike erst zu einem Zeitpunkt zu liefern, wo andere Hersteller schon mit Mid-Season-Bikes kommen, ist halt auch etwas seltsam...

Canyon kann sich das _derzeit_ noch leisten, weil die Bikes einfach sehr gut und der Preis exzellent sind -- andere Hersteller schlafen jedoch auch nicht und schaffen zu ähnlichen Preisen wesentlich besseren Service am Kunden. (zu dem ich die Einhaltung von Terminen, die Erreichbarkeit des Herstellers, die Korrektheit der Angaben der Hotline etc. zähle)

Ich freue mich enorm auf mein ES6 (das derzeit unterwegs ist und *hoffentlich* kommende Wochen *endlich* vor meiner Tür steht...), 
würde aber, wenn nun nochmal Dezember 04 wäre, nicht mehr bei Canyon bestellen -- die halbe Saison ist bereits vorbei   .
Für etwa 150 Euro mehr, hätte ich woanders ein exzellentes Rad bekommen, mit dem ich bereits seit Februar fahren könnte................


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Mai 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> ... gehe ich davon aus, dass Canyon alles menschenmögliche unternimmt um die Saison 2006 positiver zu gestalten.



Nun, das hat Canyon letztes Jahr auch schon versprochen -- es wurde nicht besser, es wurde schlechter!


----------



## Canyonier (22. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Staabi, ich glaube dir gerne, dass ihr euch bemüht, alles so gut wie möglich zu machen und ich bin dir auch für deinen Einsatz hier im Forum sehr dankbar.
> Dennoch hat Canyon wohl ein grundsätzliches _strukturelles _Problem -- sonst könnte es nicht sein, dass jedes Jahr die selben Klagen über späte und dann _auch noch_ nach hinten verschobene Liefertermine etc. kommen.
> Und ein 2005er-Bike erst zu einem Zeitpunkt zu liefern, wo andere Hersteller schon mit Mid-Season-Bikes kommen, ist halt auch etwas seltsam...
> 
> ...



Damit hast du vollkommen recht, ich würde aus heutiger Sicht auch kein Canyon mehr bestellen und lieber etwas drauflegen um dann mein Bike schneller zu bekommen. Das Problem ist nur: Wir haben nicht mehr Dezember 04. Und daher kann man jetzt nichts mehr machen...
Ich sage nicht die Kritikpunkte stimmen nicht mehr, ich glaube nur es macht keinen Sinn mehr sie ständig aufzuzählen weil selbst die Putzfrau von Canyon weiß was los ist und warum viele Kunden genervt sind.


----------



## Staabi (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



> Habe mich bisher mit Kritik bewusst zurück gehalten, aber diesen Satz kann ich nicht so hinnehmen. Für jeden Käufer ist SEIN Modell das Wichtigste. Nur weil die ES6'ler hier am lautesten schreien handelt es sich noch längst nicht um das wichtigste Modell.



Das war nur ein Beispiel, deshalb auch die ... nach dem ES6. Natürlich ist für jeden Kunden sein eigenes Rad das wichtigste. Bei den ES 6 (und ES7, ES8, XC 9 usw) war es nur so, das 1. diese Modelle schon kurz nach Erscheinen des Katalogs so gut wie ausverkauft waren, wir also sehr viele wartenden Kunden hatten und 2. ausgerechnet diese Modelle am längsten gebraucht haben.



> Wie zum Teufel kann es sein, dass diese erst Ende Mai, Anfang Juni geliefert werden??
> Entweder habt ihr so wenig Einfluss auf den Lieferanten Shimano, diese haben Fertigungsengpässe (wieso haben dann andere Bikehersteller die Parts schon lange?) oder Canyon nimmt - evtl. aus Kostengesichtspunkten - schon im Voraus bewusst eine Verzögerung und damit eine Verärgerung der Kunden in Kauf. Ist natürlich alles meine Interpretation der Dinge.
> Eine schlüssige (!!) Antwort seitens Canyon zur wirklichen Ursache der Verzögerungen wäre mehr wie angemessen! Auch im Sinne eurer Hotline.



Vorab, wir bekommen die Teile keinen Cent billiger wenn sie später geliefert werden. Warum auch? Wenn wir die nicht nehmen würden stehen da dutzende andere Fahrradhersteller die die Teile mit Kußhand nehmen. Verschiedene Shimano-Teile z.B. haben aber bis über ein Jahr (!) Lieferzeit. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die 2006er Canyon Modelle schon seit einiger Zeit fest bestellt sind und wir nur noch bei nicht-Shimano Parts wie Reifen, Dämpfer oder Bremsen die wir nicht aus Taiwan bekommen im Moment die Möglichkeit haben, Specs zu ändern. Aber auch diese Ordern schließe ich in der nächsten Woche ab - das sah 2004 für die Saison 2005 nicht viel anders aus. Mit dem Unterschied, das die Teile die erfahrungsgemäß mehrfach verschoben wurden bereits deutlich früher bestellt wurden. Die Ordern an unsere Lieferanten in Taiwan, woher wir auch die Shimano-Parts beziehen ging im Februar raus, da konnten wir noch nicht einmal absehen, wie der genaue Abverkauf 2005 sein wird. Habt Ihr Euch schon mal gefragt, warum das ES8 ausgerechnet XTR Rapidfire-Griffe aus der 950er Serie hat? Weil die in absehbarer Zeit lieferbar waren, im Gegensatz zu aktuellen XT- oder LX-Parts. Und im Gegensatz zur Automobilindustrie gibt es in der Fahrradbranche keine Konventionalstrafen für verspätete Lieferungen - wir haben als Hersteller wenig bis gar keine Möglichkeiten nicht eingehaltene Liefertermine zu ahnden. Den im Gegensatz zur Autoindustrie wo die Zulieferer von den Autoherstellern abhängig sind sind in der Fahrradindustrie die Hersteller von den Zulieferern abhängig. Es gibt relativ wenige Partshersteller, aber viele Fahrradhersteller, bei den Autos ist das genau umgekehrt. 

Die Weichen für 2006 sind bereits gestellt, wir haben einiges geändert. Ich will keine Versprechungen machen, aber ich bin ganz guter Dinge das sich die Liefersituation 2006 besser als in den letzten Jahren darstellen wird.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Canyonier (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Staabi,
danke für die Aufklärung, ich hoffe damit können die meisten leben.
Eine Frage brennt mir aber schon seit Wochen auf der Zunge, die muss ich noch loswerden: Warum seit ihr so auf Shimano fixiert?
Wenn die nicht liefern können würde ich auf SRAM umstellen. Mir gefallen die X.9 sowieso besser als Shimano-Parts, bin noch am überlegen ob ich nicht mein ES 6 umrüste. Wollen die Kunden wirklich nur Shimano oder hat das andere Gründe wie OEM Preise etc.?


----------



## Wolfskin (22. Mai 2005)

@pommeskind

Wow, dein Beitrag fängt so gut an  aber das letzte Drittel ist ja wohl total überflüssig. Es ist doch immer wieder eine Belustigung mit anzusehen wie einer so richtig auf die Kacke hauen will und dann einen dummen Kram zusammen schreibt um sich schlussendlich haarscharf unter der von ihm angeschriebenen Zielgruppe zu befinden was den Niveaugehalt angeht.  

Aber stimmt schon, man sollte sich Gedanken über den Geistigen Entwicklungsstand in DL machen  würde sagen du fängst am besten mal bei dir damit an genau da nachzubessern.  
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## FrankyB (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
auch ich gehöre "noch" zu den Wartenden (ES8 in L, MT Mitte Juli) und möchte hier ein paar Worte loswerden.
Voraussichtlich werde ich nächste Woche ein Stumpjumper Expert 120 nehmen und kein Canyon mehr. Das Preis/Leistungsvh. überzeugt nach wie vor bei den Canyons, keine Frage! Aber ich denke immer mehr, dass das nicht alles ist. Ich seh es schon, das aus den voraussichtlichen MT dann irgendwann August wird, und das wäre schon für mich seeehr spät. 
Aber zum eigentlichen.... Das es zu Verzögerungen und Verschiebungen kommen kann, ist eine Sache.
Eine andere ist, wie damit umgegangen wird. Wenn von vorn herein mit offenen Karten gespielt wird, ist das zu verschmerzen,
wenn man aber die Auskunft bekommt, das Bike sei in der Montage um dann zu erfahren, es ist doch nicht drin und es dauert noch zwei Wochen und nach Androhung der Stornierung das Bike dann in 3 Tagen fertig ist, ist das für mich mehr als fragwürdig.
2 Möglichkeiten: Zum Ersten wissen die Kundenberater wirklich nicht, was los ist, zum Zweiten ist es Hinhaltetaktik. Beides spricht für sich.
Ich käme mir jedenfalls ver******* vor und würde auch überlegen, wem ich mein Geld gebe!
Ein Großteil der bestellten Bikes liegt sicher über 1500Euro-Grenze, für "Fahrräder" ist das eine Menge Geld, finde ich....und da erwarte ich auch eine faire und ehrliche Behandlung. 
Durch dieses Hin-und Her der (gezielten?) Falschinformation ist es doch nur natürlich, dass die Leute sauer werden!!

Alsdann, 
Franky


----------



## Bike_daddy (22. Mai 2005)

Nachdem Herr Staab heute zu "wichtigen  Modellen" Informationen ins Netz stellte, frage  ich doch nochmal nach den Stand RC7 in S (Details in 2105).
Dies ist anscheinend nichts für die aktuelle Zielgruppe von Canyon.
Wie mir mehrfach versichert wurde, sind alle Teile an Lager und die Montage wird in Kürze erfolgen, "Warten sie bitte auf unseren Anruf".
Ich bin selbst in der Logistikbranche im Electronicbereich tätig.
Liefertermine mit Fernost sind oft schwer kalkulierbar. 
Wenn z.B. solche "Problemteile" aber in unserem Unternehmen eingetroffen sind, können meine Mitarbeiter schon einen, meist tagesgenauen Liefertermin an unsere Kunden weitergeben. Das ist im B to B Bereich vielleicht anders als im B to C, aber Kunde ist Kunde und die vergessen nicht so schnell.


----------



## DerStrolch (23. Mai 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Situation wird sich in den nächsten Wochen spürbar verbessern, weil jetzt, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Bikes,



Hmm - kannst Du mir/uns sagen welche die auserwählten Bikes sind, die derzeit noch nicht montiert werden können?

Klar werdet Ihr jetzt - wo alle Part(kits) eintrudeln - alle Hände voll zu tun haben. Es sind ja noch die Bikes offen die bis jetzt - warum auch immer - nicht montiert werden konnten - und noch dazu die, die jetzt laut Plan dran sind.

Ich drück Euch (Canyon) die Daumen    das Ihr das so gut wie möglich auf die Reihe bekommt. Weiters hoffe ich auch, das die Qualität nicht durch das zusätzliche Personal leidet. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man von heute auf  morgen qualifizierte Fahrradmonteure bekommt. Ich kenn nur die Motivation bzw. das Qualitätsbewusstsein von Leiharbeitern in meiner Firma ;-)


----------



## pommeskind (23. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> @pommeskind
> 
> Wow, dein Beitrag fängt so gut an  aber das letzte Drittel ist ja wohl total überflüssig. Es ist doch immer wieder eine Belustigung mit anzusehen wie einer so richtig auf die Kacke hauen will und dann einen dummen Kram zusammen schreibt um sich schlussendlich haarscharf unter der von ihm angeschriebenen Zielgruppe zu befinden was den Niveaugehalt angeht.
> 
> ...




vielleicht solltest du bei dir damit anfangen, denn ich beleidige keinen oder greife keinen an, ich poste lediglich meine meinung im gegnsatz zu dir   
naja in diesem thread scheint das hauptaugenmerk eh nur darauf gerichtet zu sein, wer welche bestellnr hat und wann dieses und jenes bike ausgeliefert wird der rest scheint wohl bis auf ein paar wenige ausnahmen zu anspruchsvoll zu sein.
antworten kannst du dir sparen denn ich werde mich aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden, da eine diskussion nicht möglich ist und mein bike eh schon da ist. da muß ich mir nicht mit sowas hier die zeit vergeuden. also bis dann. viel spaß noch beim spekulieren und aufregen.   
pommeskind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (23. Mai 2005)

pommeskind schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibt macht mir der geistige Entwicklungsstand Deutschlands irgendwie Angst.


Zu hoch? 
Hier werden Sie geholfen -> http://www.vhs.de/  

Ciao, Falk


----------



## JürgenH (23. Mai 2005)

Servus zusammenm,

bin neu hier und hab nun auch das Wartezimmer betreten.
2 Bikes, 2 mal XC 6, in M und S, bestellt: 16.5., MT 3. Juli-Woche. Ich hoffe, daß bleibt dabei, nachdem was ich hier so lesen konnte.....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## BikeRunner (23. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, das ist alles ärgerlich!! Habe mich ja auch immer nur aufgeregt.. ABER ich kann Euch eins schon sagen, die CANYON Bikes sind der HAMMER und jeder Tag hat sich gelohnt zuwarten!!
> 
> Ich hoffe das stimmt Euch etwas milder



Genau meine Botschaft ! Habe am Freitag und sogar Samstag früh noch das DHL-Tracking bemüht, um dann Sa-Mittag entmutigt aufzugeben. Gegen 16:30 !!! stand DHL vor der Tür, Leute so was gibt es !
Habe viele Bikes angeschaut, monatelang verglichen. Insbesondere optisch sind meine Erwartungen heftig übertroffen, funktioniert auch technisch tadellos !
Wenn ich jetzt noch jemanden finde, der einen Tip für das re./li.-Tauschen der Bremsleitungen hat, bin ich sehr, sehr glücklich. 

Haltet durch, es lohnt sich wirklich !

BikeRunner, seit Sa. ES5/L, verabschiedet sich aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## ES5Teufel (23. Mai 2005)

BikeRunner schrieb:
			
		

> Genau meine Botschaft ! Habe am Freitag und sogar Samstag früh noch das DHL-Tracking bemüht, um dann Sa-Mittag entmutigt aufzugeben. Gegen 16:30 !!! stand DHL vor der Tür, Leute so was gibt es !
> Habe viele Bikes angeschaut, monatelang verglichen. Insbesondere optisch sind meine Erwartungen heftig übertroffen, funktioniert auch technisch tadellos !
> Wenn ich jetzt noch jemanden finde, der einen Tip für das re./li.-Tauschen der Bremsleitungen hat, bin ich sehr, sehr glücklich.
> 
> ...



Hallo BikeRunner
Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Du hast es gut bist woll der erste ES5er der sein Bike hat.  Wann hattest Du den deinen Montagetermin?Meiner war am 9.05. und muss jetzt noch zwei Wochen warten.  Kannst Du von deinem Bike mal paar Bilder machen das erleichtert das warten.   
Danke

ES5Teufel


----------



## aemkei77 (23. Mai 2005)

> Wenn ich jetzt noch jemanden finde, der einen Tip für das re./li.-Tauschen der Bremsleitungen hat, bin ich sehr, sehr glücklich.



funktioniert, wie unter "kürzen der Bremsleitung" im Manual beschrieben, aber ohne kürzen, also

Rad ausbauen
Kolben zurückdrücken
(Bremsbeläge rausnehmen - so kann kein Öl draufkommen, wenn du was verschüttest)
Bemsgriffe waagrecht drehen
Leitungen abschrauben
Leitungen vertauscht wieder Anschrauben (Drehmoment beachten)
Druckpunkt kontrollieren
Eventuell entlüften


----------



## BikeRunner (23. Mai 2005)

ES5Teufel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BikeRunner
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Du hast es gut bist woll der erste ES5er der sein Bike hat.  Wann hattest Du den deinen Montagetermin?Meiner war am 9.05. und muss jetzt noch zwei Wochen warten.  Kannst Du von deinem Bike mal paar Bilder machen das erleichtert das warten.
> Danke
> ...



MT war 28.4., dann 19./20.KW, Fotos werden gemacht !

@aemkei77
vielen Dank, ist verstanden ! 

Gruss BikeRunner


----------



## Albert73 (23. Mai 2005)

Juhu, mein XC6 befindet sich in der Montage und wird voraussichtlich diese Woche fertig . Mit Bezahlung und Lieferung geht es sich hoffentlich bis Anfang Juni aus.


----------



## highflyhahn (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo will mich dann auch mal melden......
Habe ein ES 9 in M bestellt... Am Freitag so gegen 18:50 kam
ich bei der Hotline durch. Der freudliche Kollege meinte: Sie hätten
sich schon gewundert, dass seit 20 minunten keiner mehr anruft....
Naja, wie auch immer...auf jeden Fall konnte er mir sagen, dass mein
Bike diese Woche gebaut wird, da der Kreis zu dem mein Auftragsnummer
gehört in die Montage geht....Da war ich ja mal erstaunt und das WE war
gerettet......und dann hat er mir noch nen Tip gegeben um schnell an´s
Bike zu kommen....Geld jetzt sofort unter Angeabe von Kunden- und Auftragsnummer überweisen dann braucht man halt net ewig auf die Rechnung
etc. zu warten und die können das Bike dann sofort rausschicken....Hat mir dann noch den genauen Betrag (wegen Anbauteilen etc.) rausgesucht und mich
gutgelaunt ins WE entlassen....Und jetzt kommt das beste...mein zugesagter
2. Termin wäre der 03.06.....also leute es tut sich was......
Schluß jetzt mit dem Gewarte....her mit dem Bike.....


----------



## reini4294 (23. Mai 2005)

Albert73 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, mein XC6 befindet sich in der Montage und wird voraussichtlich diese Woche fertig .



Echt schön für dich!!!!

Ich warte auf das XC7 immer noch und habe keine Ahnung wie es weitergeht. Bestellt habe ich ja 2 Tage nach dir am 18.01.2005 aber dafür ist mein ursprünglicher Montagetermin bereits am 11.04.2005 und nicht wie bei dir am 04.05.2005 gewesen.

Es ist leichter aus dem Kaffeesud zu lasen als irgend welche Zusammenhänge
in dem Abläufen von CANYON zu erkennen. Auskünfte , ob Telefon oder Mail,  sind auch nicht gerade leicht zu erhalten.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir zuerst einen schnellen Postfuchs und in weiterer Folge recht viel Freude mit dem heißersehnten Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (23. Mai 2005)

Juhuu, jetzt bin ich auch soweit:  

Bestellung im Februar XC7/XL--> *VMT 27-5-05*
Dann Brief: Verzögerung ... Teile kommen *KW 17*  
Anruf und Umbestellung auf 205er Scheibe  --> neuer *VMT 11-5-05*  
Anruf 09-5-05 --> Montage *Anfang KW 20 *  
Anruf 23-5-05 --> "Es dauert noch!  Monteuere haben viel zu tun." Eine Terminaussage wurde erst nach mehrfachen Nachfragen aus den fingern gesogen:* Lieferung in 2-3 Wochen. *  
Ich arbeite nicht in der Logistikbranche und bin auch kein Unternehmensberater, aber ich frage mich, ob es nicht möglich ist, zu Kalkulieren wieviel bikes ein Monteur pro Tag schafft und dann eine Terminaussage zu machen   

sorry, mußte das jetzt auch los werden, da es ziemlich frustrierend ist.
Fühl mich aber jetzt besser  

Hab heute übrigens kurz nach 9°° angerufen und bin super durchgekommen.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (23. Mai 2005)

Juhuu, jetzt bin ich auch soweit:  

Bestellung im Februar XC7/XL--> *VMT 27-5-05*
Dann Brief: Verzögerung ... Teile kommen *KW 17*  
Anruf und Umbestellung auf 205er Scheibe  --> neuer *VMT 11-5-05*  
Anruf 09-5-05 --> Montage *Anfang KW 20 *  
Anruf 23-5-05 --> "Es dauert noch!  Monteuere haben viel zu tun." Eine Terminaussage wurde erst nach mehrfachen Nachfragen aus den fingern gesogen:* Lieferung in 2-3 Wochen. *  
Ich arbeite nicht in der Logistikbranche und bin auch kein Unternehmensberater, aber ich frage mich, ob es nicht möglich ist, zu Kalkulieren wieviel bikes ein Monteur pro Tag schafft und dann eine Terminaussage zu machen   


sorry, mußte das jetzt auch los werden, da es ziemlich frustrierend ist.
Fühl mich aber jetzt besser  

P.S.:
Hab heute übrigens kurz nach 9°° angerufen und bin super durchgekommen.


----------



## reini4294 (23. Mai 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag so gegen 18:50 kam
> ich bei der Hotline durch. Der freudliche Kollege meinte: ...auf jeden Fall konnte er mir sagen, dass mein Bike diese Woche gebaut wird, da der Kreis zu dem mein Auftragsnummer gehört in die Montage geht....
> ....und dann hat er mir noch nen Tip gegeben um schnell an´s
> Bike zu kommen....Geld jetzt sofort unter Angeabe von Kunden- und Auftragsnummer überweisen dann braucht man halt net ewig auf die Rechnung
> etc. zu warten und die können das Bike dann sofort rausschicken....Hat mir dann noch den genauen Betrag (wegen Anbauteilen etc.) rausgesucht und mich



Ohne dich verschrecken zu wollen, aber ganz was Ähnliches hat mir auch ein ausgesprochen netter Mitarbeiter vor ca. einem Monat geraten! 
Ob es sich tatsächlich auswirkt kann ich noch nicht feststellen, denn das Bike ist immer noch nicht montiert.

Und sollten wir noch ein wenig länger warten..... Der nächste Sommer (2006) kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Albert73 (23. Mai 2005)

reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt schön für dich!!!!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir zuerst einen schnellen Postfuchs und in weiterer Folge recht viel Freude mit dem heißersehnten Stück.



Danke . Allerdings glaub ich es erst, wenn ich es in Händen halte.
Das WXC1 für meine Freundin wird leider erst Anfang Juni montiert (urspr. MT auch am 04.05.2005).



			
				reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Auskünfte , ob Telefon oder Mail, sind auch nicht gerade leicht zu erhalten.


Die Hotline hab ich nie probiert, Anfragen per Mail wurden bis zum nächsten Arbeitstag beantwortet (eine sogar am Samstag). Von daher kann ich nichts Schlechtes sagen.


----------



## thesurge (23. Mai 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.:
> Hab heute übrigens kurz nach 9°° angerufen und bin super durchgekommen.



ahh darum konnte ich niemand erreichen - habs zwischen 9-10 probiert  

und es wird weitergewartet


----------



## highflyhahn (23. Mai 2005)

reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ne dich verschrecken zu wollen, aber ganz was Ähnliches hat mir auch ein ausgesprochen netter Mitarbeiter vor ca. einem Monat geraten!
> Ob es sich tatsächlich auswirkt kann ich noch nicht feststellen, denn das Bike ist immer noch nicht montiert.
> 
> Und sollten wir noch ein wenig länger warten..... Der nächste Sommer (2006) kommt bestimmt.



sehr schön.....dann können sie ja, wenn sie unser geld gut anlegen so einiges für 2006 vorfinanzieren 

du machst mir angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reini4294 (23. Mai 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> du machst mir angst



... das war NICHT meine Absicht!!!!

Und jetzt die Gute Nachricht: Ich habe vor 10 Minuten mit Canyon telfoniert (DIE haben auf meine Mail hin rückgerufen) und der nette Mitarbeiter hat mir versichert, dass mein XC7 Ende dieser Woche montiert und Anfang nächster Woche versandt wird.

Also, lass uns die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben und alles wird sich zum Guten wenden.


----------



## DerStrolch (23. Mai 2005)

ich werd mal meine neue auftragsbestätigung abwarten (änderung der bremsen bzw. der scheiben) und schauen was da für eine VMT drin steht. Mit viel glück wurde ich hinten neu angereiht *hehe* und hab die zeit von märz bis jetzt der gaude wegen abgesessen


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Mai 2005)

vergesst diese versprechungen! ...mittlerweile werd sogar ich wütend!
seit mittlerweile 4 wochen wird mir jede woche aufs neue versichert, dass das rad wohl diese woche noch montiert wird. 2 mal war es angeblich sogar schon in der montage. ich finds das absolut beschissen!!! wenn sie mir anfang mai gesagt hätten "im mai reichts wohl nimmer" ok; aber so...  
am 4.juni hab ich n wichtiges rennen. wenn ichs bis da nicht hab wird irgendein armer mitarbeiter meine ganze wut zu spüren bekommen...


----------



## allee73 (23. Mai 2005)

Einige hier können sich vielleicht noch an meinen Brief an Canyon Ende März erinnern - wenn nicht, anbei nochmals das PDF. 

Ich habe nun letzte Woche mein Rad abbestellt - nicht wegen der Lieferzeit, eher wegen der Unzuverlässigkeit von Canyon. Man muss ich mal vorstellen, dass ich seit Januar weder Feedback über den Lieferverzug noch über einen neuen Liefertermin Info erhalten habe. Auch auf meinen Brief - den ich immerhin direkt an Herrn Arnold adressierte - kam bis heute kein Feedback.

Achso ja, und wenn ich bei Canyon in der "Bestellannahme" mal durchgekommen bin, hat man mir irgendwelche Geschichten von Lieferverzug der Lieferanten erzählt. Klar, mag sein - ich glaub das auch das erste mal, vielleicht auch das zweite mal, aber nach x Telefonaten immer noch die gleichen Geschichten - sorry, irgendwann geht auch bei mir das Überdruckventil raus. Und dann immer das selbe:  Ihr Rad wird in zwei Wochen montiert, Ihr Rad wird in zwei Wochen montiert, Ihr Rad wird in zwei Wochen montiert, Ihr Rad wird in zwei Wochen montiert, Ihr Rad wird in zwei Wochen montiert, Ihr Rad wird in zwei Wochen montiert....blablabla! 

Wie gesagt, ich habe dann letzte Woche mein Rad abbestellt und bei Fatmodul (für alle die, die auch mit Canyon die Schnauze gestrichen voll haben http://www.fatmodul.de) ein neues bestellt. Kostet zwar "etwas" mehr, hat aber eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung, die Herrschaften dort waren sehr kompetent und das geilste an der Geschichte: *ICH BEKOMME DAS BIKE AM FREITAG!! * 

Also, überlegt Euch, wie lange Ihr noch auf Euer Canyon-Bike warten wollt... Wünsch Euch viel Spass dabei  

PS:  Jetzt hät ich doch fast noch ein Schmankerl vergessen:  Am Samstag hab ich natürlich eine Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon im Briefkasten liegen. Ein Fass ohne Boden!


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

Das der Chef von Canyon überhaupt keine Reaktion auf deinen Brief zeigt, den ich übrigens sehr gut formuliert finde, sagt eigentlich alles. Kann nur hoffen, das Canyon für das Verhalten dem Kunden gegenüber auch mal die Rechnung präsentiert bekommt.

Stephan


----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. Mai 2005)

@allee73: du hasts gut. das canyon war wohl nicht dein absolutes traumrad mit wunschausstattung(wo nicht, schon veredelungen besorgt)und deinem grade noch greifbaren budget entsprechend - wie bei mir.
wenns nicht so wäre, würde ich den zirkus garantiert auch nicht mitmachen...


----------



## Fat_Tony (23. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf meinen Brief - den ich immerhin direkt an Herrn Arnold adressierte - kam bis heute kein Feedback.



Hallo,
der Brief ist wirklich gut...schade das Herr Arnold nicht geantwortet hat.
Mein derzeitiger Montagetermin ist der 27.6, wobei der Mann von der Hotline meinte es könnte auch früher kommen  
Ich hoffe mal das mein Bike nicht mehr als 2 Wochen Verspätung hat weil ich dann für weitere 2 Wochen in den Ferien bin und niemand das Bike annehmen könnte(und außerdem hätte ich das Bike gerne im Böhmerwald dabei)....allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung!
Viel spaß mit deinem neuen Bike 
Lukas


----------



## allee73 (23. Mai 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der Brief ist wirklich gut...schade das Herr Arnold nicht geantwortet hat.
> Mein derzeitiger Montagetermin ist der 27.6, wobei der Mann von der Hotline meinte es könnte auch früher kommen
> Ich hoffe mal das mein Bike nicht mehr als 2 Wochen Verspätung hat weil ich dann für weitere 2 Wochen in den Ferien bin und niemand das Bike annehmen könnte(und außerdem hätte ich das Bike gerne im Böhmerwald dabei)....allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung!
> ...



Naja, zum Schluss stibt bekanntlich ja die Hoffnung - wird bestimmt bald kommen!


----------



## zickzack (23. Mai 2005)

Auf meine Nachfrage per Mail letzte Woche, ob mein Rad schon versandt wurde, heutige Antwort:

Hallo
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Den Zahlungseingang haben wir letzten Freitag verbucht. Somit sollte das Rad
heute noch an Sie rausgehen können.


Ich liebe diese klaren Aussagen. "Können" hätte es auch am Freitag schon.


----------



## kungfu (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich finde es unglaublich, wie es Menschen schaffen, in diesem Thread ihre Lebenszeit damit zu verschwenden auf ein mittelmäßiges Bike Wochen-, ja Monate zu warten und sich das Ganze dann noch schön reden.
Was Canyon sich da erlaubt ist gelinde gesagt die Frechheit des Jahres !
Es gibt mindestens 5 Bike Marken mit besserem Preis/Leistungverhältnis ...... aber laßt euch ruhig weiter verar*chen.
Mit Glück sieht man sich im September beim Fahren ......
Nur meine Meinung....

Gruß
kungfu

PS: Nicht böse gemeint, ich finde es aber unglaublich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mechu (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen
das Warten wird auch mir jetzt langsam zu blöd. Obwohl ich mich eigentlich etwas beherrschen wollte und man in der Schweiz ansonsten alles mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit angeht!   
Ich habe wohl noch nie so oft den Briefkasten geöffnet wie die letzten zwei Wochen. Der Vermieter schaut mich auch bereits etwas komisch an und glaubt wohl, dass mit mir was nicht stimmt!! Dabei warte ich nur auf die Rechnung von Canyon! Eeeem, auf eine Rechnung warten, das klingt ja schon bescheuert, oder??!!   
Bin jetzt für eine Woche nicht zu Hause und muss mir jetzt wenigstens wegen dem Briefkasten keine Sorgen machen. Sollte dann aber Ende Woche nichts Erwartetes darin liegen, dann werde ich wohl mein XC7 (Gr. L / ursp. MT 11.5.)hier im Forum veräussern! Könnte dann wenigstens jemand damit glücklich machen und mir anschliessend ein anderes vernünftiges Bike kaufen!    
So, das waren meine Sorgen kurz zusammengefasst.
Grüsse aus der Schweiz und wünsche jedem sein Bike, welches auch immer!!! 
Michu


----------



## Melocross (23. Mai 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich finde es unglaublich, wie es Menschen schaffen, in diesem Thread ihre Lebenszeit damit zu verschwenden auf ein mittelmäßiges Bike Wochen-, ja Monate zu warten und sich das Ganze dann noch schön reden.
> Was Canyon sich da erlaubt ist gelinde gesagt die Frechheit des Jahres !
> Es gibt mindestens 5 Bike Marken mit besserem Preis/Leistungverhältnis ...... aber laßt euch ruhig weiter verar*chen.
> ...




Also CANYON als ein mittmäßiges Bike zutaufen, finde ich doch schon sehr dreist.
Ich kenne keine 5 Marken die angeblich ein besseres P/L haben??!!   

Ich habe mein Canyon jetzt seit 6 Tagen und muss sagen das es einfach nur der Hammer ist von den Teilen bishin vom Aussehen.


----------



## lasso1 (23. Mai 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich finde es unglaublich, wie es Menschen schaffen, in diesem Thread ihre Lebenszeit damit zu verschwenden auf ein mittelmäßiges Bike Wochen-, ja Monate zu warten und sich das Ganze dann noch schön reden.
> Was Canyon sich da erlaubt ist gelinde gesagt die Frechheit des Jahres !
> Es gibt mindestens 5 Bike Marken mit besserem Preis/Leistungverhältnis ...... aber laßt euch ruhig weiter verar*chen.
> ...




na dann nenne uns doch mal die 5 Bike Marken mit besserem Preis/Leistungverhältnis


----------



## Falk72 (23. Mai 2005)

@Melo
Die Kampfwurst kungfu lässt doch nur etwas Dampf ab. Lass dich nicht provozieren. Wahrscheinlich wollte er auch eins haben, doch entweder scheitert es am Geld oder an der Verfügbarkeit.

Wir alle wissen, dass Canyon geile Bikes zu einem sehr guten Preis baut und wenn die Sache mit der Lieferzeit nicht wäre, dann wärs schon fast zu perfekt


----------



## lasso1 (23. Mai 2005)

Du hast ja Recht


----------



## ulixc8 (23. Mai 2005)

hallo,

rechnung? letzten donnerstag bestellt, rechnung am freitag im briefkasten. wenn jetzt mein xc8 auch noch pünktlich montiert wird, bin ich zufrieden. ;-)

schöne grüße

uli


----------



## gabelfox (23. Mai 2005)

Redet doch den Bikes bitte keine Perfektion an. Das verdienen sie nämlich nicht. Die guten Teile, die Canyon zweifellos verbaut sitzen an Rahmen, die defenitiv nicht perfekt sind. Ich nenne nur mal die Verletzungen verursachend   angeschweißten Halter am Oberrohr und die fehlerhafte Seilführung des WXC. Das können andere Hersteller besser. Einige hier sollten die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Schlemil (23. Mai 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann nenne uns doch mal die 5 Bike Marken mit besserem Preis/Leistungverhältnis



Hi

Denke zwar das die Canyons gute Bikes sind, aber Drössinger, Fatmodul, Poison, FAT (Cyles4u) und Radon haben auch gute P/L Verhälnisse. Wobei bei Radon warten woll auch zur pflicht gehört  .  Gruss


----------



## Melocross (23. Mai 2005)

Ich bitte Dich man kann doch z.B. FAT nicht mit Canyon vergleichen.

Obwohl alle Versandbikes sind, spielt Canyon schon in einer anderen Liga!!
Das merkst Du spätestens wenn du mit nem Canyon auf ner Alm/Hütte ankommst wie da die Leute die Bikes anschauen, das würde Dir mit nem FAt oder Radon nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (23. Mai 2005)

So, da man ja von der Hotline leider weder Ende letzter Woche, noch heute eine vernünftige Antwort bekommen kann, frage ich an dieser Stelle noch zum x-ten Mal:

@Staabi: Sind die ES6 Rahmen in S denn nun mittlerweile bei Canyon eingetroffen?

Oder fehlen gar noch andere Teile für die Montage?

Denn, dass schon wieder kein Mitarbeiter (zumindest von denen, die ich dran hatte) etwas genaues sagen kann, macht mich doch erneut recht stutzig!!!

Was sollte es denn nun bitte immer noch sein, das einer Montage meines ES6 im Wege steht?!

Von wegen 'Montageaufkommen' o.ä. möchte ich eigentlich nichts hören, denn ich denke, dass ich mit meiner Auftragsnummer und Bestelldatum eigentlich recht weit vorne liegen, und mein Rad, wie hieß es seinerzeit in dem ominösen Benachrichtigungsschreiben: 'priorisiert montiert' werden sollte.   

Ich bitte um eine Stellungsnahme.

Vielen Dank
Wrangler


----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

Da fallen mir spontan noch die Ghost-Bikes und Hai-Bikes ein.

gruss asksam


----------



## Falk72 (23. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Redet doch den Bikes bitte keine Perfektion an.


Natürlich sind die Bikes nicht perfekt - objektiv zumindest. Deswegen auch der Smiley hinter dem Satz 

Die subjektive Perfektion ergibt sich jedoch immer im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## asksam (23. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> So, da man ja von der Hotline leider weder Ende letzter Woche, noch heute eine vernünftige Antwort bekommen kann, frage ich an dieser Stelle noch zum x-ten Mal:
> 
> @Staabi: Sind die ES6 Rahmen in S denn nun mittlerweile bei Canyon eingetroffen?
> 
> ...


Mensch, Wrangler, du bist ja immer noch da!? Hast du es schon mal mit einer mail direkt an die Werkstatt probiert? Die Antwort hatte zwar etwas länger gedauert, war aber die zuverlässigste, die ich bekommen habe. Canyon Werkstatt 

Halte durch Wrangler!

gruss asksam


----------



## allee73 (23. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte Dich man kann doch z.B. FAT nicht mit Canyon vergleichen.
> 
> Obwohl alle Versandbikes sind, spielt Canyon schon in einer anderen Liga!!
> Das merkst Du spätestens wenn du mit nem Canyon auf ner Alm/Hütte ankommst wie da die Leute die Bikes anschauen, das würde Dir mit nem FAt oder Radon nicht passieren.




Sorry, ich benötige mein Fahrrad zum Radeln und nicht, dass es über 5 Monate auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht. Und wahrscheinlich gucken die auf der Alm/Hütte so komisch, weil sie sich denken: "Ahhh, schon wieder so ein Depp, der über 5 Monate auf sein Bike gewartet hat!"


----------



## Falk72 (23. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wahrscheinlich gucken die auf der Alm/Hütte so komisch, weil sie sich denken: "Ahhh, schon wieder so ein Depp, der über 5 Monate auf sein Bike gewartet hat!"


"... und sich kurz vor Auslieferung ein Fatmodul gekauft hat!"

SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (23. Mai 2005)

...oder der/die hats gut und kann schon radeln


----------



## Wolfskin (23. Mai 2005)

@falk72


----------



## IceCube (23. Mai 2005)

Canyons sind doch eigentlich relativ perfekt. Die ganzen Folien gegen Steinschlag. Die Schutzkondome für die Bowdenzüge damit jene nicht am Rahmen schleifen. Der Kettenstrebenschutz besteht nicht nur aus einer Folie und ist bereits dran. Die ganzen kleinen verspielten Schriftzüge. Der elegante Hinterbau. Die perfekt eingestellte Schaltung. Die vorgefettete Sattelstütze. Der relativ unkomplizierte Verpackungskarton. Der coole Canyon Schriftzug.
Die Rahmen sind halbwegs originell, d.h. ich habe sie noch bei keiner anderen "Billigmarke" entdeckt. Im Gegensatz zum AMS Rahmen der, zwar nicht in anodisierter Form aber halt dennoch bei Radon recycelt wird.


Canyon ist für mich ein Synonym für liebevoll gestaltete Mountainbikes.

Sowas sehe ich bei der No-Name Versandkonkurrenz die im selben Preisrahmen arbeitet nicht.


----------



## readymaker (23. Mai 2005)

ach regt euch nicht auf. sowas nennt man TROLL.


----------



## Melocross (23. Mai 2005)

..schon wieder so ein neuentwickeltes Internet-Modewort


----------



## fiesermöpp (24. Mai 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Einige hier sollten die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen.


  


Hi,

nicht zu vergessen: ein Canyon ist immer noch *nur * ein Fahrrad, also an sich ein toter Gegenstand. Und Canyon ist auch keine Religion sondern *nur* eine Bikemarke unter vielen. Schon echt seltsam wie manche hier diese Räder zu "Gott weiß was" aufbauschen. Und ehe jetzt  blöde Kommentare kommen:

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein ES6 bestellt und dies ist das 3. Rad welches ich bei Canyon gekauft  habe.  

Greets
filialmann


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Mai 2005)

3 canyon bikes - 3 jahre wartezeit - oder wie war das gemeint? *fg*

Der Strolch - der sich in Geduld übt *hehe*


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,

auch mal gute nachrichten 
hab gestern den gelben Zettel im Postkasten gehabt, heute Abend geh ich endlich mein BM 1 holen   

Ursprünglicher Montagetermin 23.5.
Effektiver Liefertermin 23.5.

Passt doch perfekt   

Und das, obwohl ich nicht 100 mal angerufen habe (oder deswegen  ), wann mein bike montiert wird und wie es denn jetzt ausschaut, ob die teile schon da sind usw.

@Wrangler und die anderen, die schon deutlich über dem MT sind:
halt euch die Daumen, dass es so bald wie möglich klappt


Gruß Martin


----------



## FrankyB (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.....hab mich zum SJ 120 Expert entschieden und gestern abgeholt)))
Wünsch euch eine schnelle Lieferung und viel Spaß mit den Bikes....
Gruß
Franky


----------



## Deer_KB1 (24. Mai 2005)

Hi, 
denn schon mal nach ob bei abgelassener Luft aus dem Dämpfer die Wippe am Rahmen anschlägt. Darüber haben sich beim SJ 120 viele beschwert. Ist nicht bös gemeint und ich fahr auch kein Canyon. 
Regards Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyB (24. Mai 2005)

@ Deer_KB1

Jau, schon getestet, (hatte das auch schon gelesen;-) wurde zwischendurch wohl angepasst von Specialized. Bei mir passt es, allerdings noch nicht im harten Geländeeinsatz erprobt

Gruß
Franky

P.S. sorry für OT ;-)


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Mai 2005)

bin ja gespannt ob und wenn ja wie CANYON drauf reagiert wenn die leute der reihe nach bei canyon stornieren und zu anderen herstellern wechseln ;-) oder wollen sie das - das nur noch eine hand voll canyon fahrer unterwegs sind ?!? die auserwählten - die das durchhaltevermögen haben und die wartezeit absitzen.


----------



## kungfu (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,
sorry aber mein Kommentar hat sicher nichts mit "Troll" zu tun ....
Fakt ist doch, das die seit Monaten wartenden sich die Situation damit schön reden die Bikes gottgleich aufzuwerten ........ da kann ich nur lachen.
Sich hier aufzuplustern mit Sätzen wie "auf der Bikehütte gieren alle mein Canyon an" da kann ich ebenfalls nur lachen. Es gibt bestimmt edle Bikes, da zählt Canyon beileibe nicht dazu. Canyon hat einfach nur ein ansprechendes Preis/leistungs Verhältnis für mittelmäßige bis gute Ware ! Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Bikes Tests in Magazinen, welches Mag. würde ein Bike schlecht benoten wenn der Hersteller 2 Seite Anzeigen drinnen bucht.
Außerdem ist es schon arrogant zu sagen ein Fat/Fatmodul o.ä. sei nicht mit einem gott gleichen Canyon zu vergleichen .... wo lebt ihr den bitte ?
Wie gesagt, viel Spaß beim Winterbiken .........
Übrigens: Drössiger CR05 bestellt, 3 Wochen Lieferzeit ( Anlieferung garantiert nächste Woche ) Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mindestens gut und bei Gott schöner als ein Canyon in diesem Preissegment ( dies liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters    ).
Es geht ja letztendlich nicht darum, das ich euch anmachen will, es geht darum, das ich Anteil an eurem Pech nehme und mich über Canyon stellvertretend für schlechten Service aufrege ( bin also auf eurer Seite   , obwohl es mir eigentlich egal sein könnte ). Und trotzdem werben die immer noch 2 seitig, als wenn sie die Bikes morgen liefern können ......

Gruß
kungfu


----------



## aemkei77 (24. Mai 2005)

hi kung fu,
sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, wems gefällt, wird sicher auch mit einem  drössiger glücklich.

du hast recht, das ewige hochgelobe von canyon ist echt extrem, aber das zieht sich durch das ganze forum, nicht nur in den herstellerforen gibt es leute, die sich ihr santa cruz, ihr rocky mountain oder ihr cannondale dauernd als perfekt einreden müssen - kann ich verstehen, so eine investition muss man sich schon rechtfertigen  

da haben wir canyon fahrer es besser, wir müssen uns nur einreden, dass die wartezeit gerechtferigt ist   .

aber da hilft ein blick ins cube forum

so long, wartende reagieren halt leicht gereizt, und trolls hatten wir hier schon öfter, dein erster post kam halt ein bisschen so rüber, also nix für ungut und


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Mai 2005)

ich würd niemals behaupten, dass mein canyon jetzt ein edelbike wäre. aber ich kann mit fug und recht behaupten, dass die ausstattung PERFEKT(ausnahme vorbau; aber den hab ich zur hand)ist. über die kinematik kann ich noch nichts sagen aber da vertrau ich mal dem lutz...
angenommen ich interessier mich jetzt für n specialized mit ähnlichem anspruch(->racefully), dann kostet das 1-2000? mehr. und da sind die teile nicht perfekt...von scott fang ich mal garnicht an. das ist unbezahlbar.

und ich bin bereit für dieses traumrad(für mich)auch länger zu warten als es für meine nerven gut ist. punkt.



...ich red hier vom rc8. über die anderen bikes kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## kungfu (24. Mai 2005)




----------



## zima1979 (24. Mai 2005)

Ich verabschiede mich hier aus dem Wartezimmer. Habe am Samstag mein XC8 geholt. Danke dass Ihr mir über die lange Wartezeit geholfen habt mit euren Beiträgen. Kann nur sagen das warten hat sich gelohnt  . Einfach Traumhaft, alles passt. Hoffe Ihr bekommt eure Bikes auch bald.
Gruß und lasst euch die Bikes nicht schlecht reden!


----------



## smizel (24. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich benötige mein Fahrrad zum Radeln und nicht, dass es über 5 Monate auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht. Und wahrscheinlich gucken die auf der Alm/Hütte so komisch, weil sie sich denken: "Ahhh, schon wieder so ein Depp, der über 5 Monate auf sein Bike gewartet hat!"




blablabla .... und so sieht ein Fahrrad-Troll aus hehehe

  


http://www.yatego.com/p,411915089e949,40f9171426e308_9,nyform-trolle-aus-norwegen-troll-auf-fahrrad


----------



## Wrangler (24. Mai 2005)

@Staabi: Hallo! 
Wäre es denn möglich, wenn schon nicht mein Rad, dann doch wenigstens eine Antwort noch vor deinem Urlaub zu bekommen?

Woran hapert es denn jetzt noch?

Vielen Dank!
Wrangler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, war mir untergegangen. Die noch fehlenden Partskits für die ES6 in S sind in einem Container der morgen angeliefert werden soll.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Mai 2005)

wenn grad ES6 angesprochen werden ;-) wie schaut es mit den ES7 aus? meines soll nächte wochen in den OP kommen - oder übernächste ..... ist da alles vorhanden?


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

Dann bitcht bitte nicht mit euren fatMODULs und Drössingern diese Canyon-Threads voll nur um euren Frust abzulassen.

Die beiden Hersteller verwenden imho den gleichen Fully Rahmen.
Beim Roseversand hab ich den auch schon gesehen.


----------



## kungfu (24. Mai 2005)

Welchen Frust denn ???
Hast du nen Nagel im Kopf    ?
Canyon verwendet die gleichen Bremsen und Gabeln wie andere Hersteller ....  !
Übrigens, super Katzenaugen !!

Anhand von anderen Beiträgen deinerseits wird einem schnell klar das man nur "Canyon"sagen muß und du fühlst dich getroffen ...... bekommst du Geld dafür ?
Und noch was, dies ist ein offenes Forum, sollte dies nicht so sein, bitte ich um Benachrichtigung durch einen Mod.

kungfu



			
				IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bitcht bitte nicht mit euren fatMODULs und Drössingern diese Canyon-Threads voll nur um euren Frust abzulassen.
> 
> Die beiden Hersteller verwenden imho den gleichen Fully Rahmen.
> Beim Roseversand hab ich den auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Wrangler (24. Mai 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Die noch fehlenden Partskits für die ES6 in S sind in einem Container der morgen angeliefert werden soll.



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Es geht doch   

Nur ein kleiner Nachhaker: Also du meinst doch jetzt die Anlieferung schon bei Euch - doch nicht erst im Hafen, oder!!!???

Auf jeden Fall wird's dann ja leider bis zum 29.5. nichts mehr   

Oder könnte es durchaus klappen, dass das Bike dann, wenn morgen alle Teile da sind, schon am selben Tag montiert und verschickt wird?

Da ist dann ja immer noch dieser blöde Feiertag am Donnerstag    - den gibt es ja (in diesem Fall mal ausnahmsweise) zum Glück nicht bei uns hier...


----------



## Falk72 (24. Mai 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Frust denn ???
> Hast du nen Nagel im Kopf    ?
> Canyon verwendet die gleichen Bremsen und Gabeln wie andere Hersteller ....  !
> Übrigens, super Katzenaugen !!
> ...


Was willst Du eigentlich?

Natürlich gibt es zig gute und preiswerte Bikehersteller. Und dass die Leute hier im Thread eher pro Canyon eingestellt sind liegt in der Natur der Sache. Mit ein wenig Überlegung hättest Du selber drauf kommen können.

Und natürlich verbaut Canyon nicht die gleichen Bremsen wie andere Hersteller. In den von Canyon verbauten Maguras befindet sich Buttercreme bzw. und Kakaocreme (je nach Rahmenfarbe) in den Bremsleitungen ... quasi als Anreiz die Bremse mal öfter selber zu warten. Welcher andere Hersteller bietet Dir sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (24. Mai 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du eigentlich?
> 
> Natürlich gibt es zig gute und preiswerte Bikehersteller. Und dass die Leute hier im Thread eher pro Canyon eingestellt sind liegt in der Natur der Sache. Mit ein wenig Überlegung hättest Du selber drauf kommen können.
> 
> Und natürlich verbaut Canyon nicht die gleichen Bremsen wie andere Hersteller. In den von Canyon verbauten Maguras befindet sich Buttercreme bzw. und Kakaocreme (je nach Rahmenfarbe) in den Bremsleitungen ... quasi als Anreiz die Bremse mal öfter selber zu warten. Welcher andere Hersteller bietet Dir sowas?



So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen ..... für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch   .
Das wär es auch von meiner Seite, will ja jetzt nicht jedesmal Angst um mein Leben haben wenn ein Canyon - Fahrer meine Bahn kreuzt   .

Gruß
kungfu


----------



## Buhmuckel (24. Mai 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich verbaut Canyon nicht die gleichen Bremsen wie andere Hersteller. In den von Canyon verbauten Maguras befindet sich Buttercreme bzw. und Kakaocreme (je nach Rahmenfarbe) in den Bremsleitungen ... quasi als Anreiz die Bremse mal öfter selber zu warten. Welcher andere Hersteller bietet Dir sowas?



Muhaaa

und die Schläuche haben wahlweise Rillen, Noppen oder Hahnenkamm sowie in den Geschmacksrichtungen Erdbeer und Vanille (ist aber erst ab 18 oder mit Unterschrift der Eltern)    

Bin gerade vom RR  Urlaub zurück und muss erfahren, dass ich 2-Wöchige Verlängerung hier habe, da mich die ES6-Bugwelle voll erwischt hat.
Ach was war das ein langweiliger Urlaub ohne Euch


----------



## Falk72 (24. Mai 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär es auch von meiner Seite, will ja jetzt nicht jedesmal Angst um mein Leben haben wenn ein Canyon - Fahrer meine Bahn kreuzt   .


So schlimm sind wir nicht ... glaub ich  

Sollte sich allerdings ein Rest Creme im Mundwinkel des Canyon-Fahrers befinden so wäre ich vorsichtig - seine Bremsen werden versagen.


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

Es ist ja wohl klar, dass eine etwas unbekanntere Marke schneller liefern kann als eine gehypte Firma wie Canyon. Nicht zuletzt wegen dem Forum hier.

Deswegen habe ich letztes Jahr im Dezember bestellt und brauch jetzt nicht hier herumnölen.

Nein ich werde nicht von Canyon bezahlt. Sowas haben die auch garnicht nötig. Andere Firmen sicherlich, wenn ich da an den BIKE-GIGANT Thread vom letzten Jahr zurückdenke.


----------



## zickzack (24. Mai 2005)

Also erstmal, mein Rad kam heute an.  

Zweitens, mir persönlich ist es herzlich egal auf welcher Marke ich herumfahre. Die erste Liebe war ein Cannondale Prophet, aber bis die Ausstattung stimmte, war mir der Preis dann doch zu hoch   . Aus purem Zufall bin ich dann bei Canyon gelandet. Ich muss nicht kotzen wenn ich mir das Rad anschaue, es gefällt mir sogar, ich weiss aber das es schöneres gibt, besseres bestimmt auch, aber für den von mir gesteckten Preisrahmen habe ich nichts besseres gefunden.
Zur Wartezeit, die habe ich eigentlich nur als solche vom ersten bestätigten Montagetermin bis zur Lieferung als Wartezeit empfunden, da ja klar war, das die Räder sicher nicht vorher geliefert werden. Dauernde Verschiebungen, wie sie manche hier erleben hätten mich wohl auch ziemlich zermürbt.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ustor (24. Mai 2005)

hallo leute!

mein Montagetermin war der 19.05.05 bin jetzt auf ca. 10 juni vertröstet worden - wenn ich das bike dann habe isses mir auch recht weil ich wegen übertrainings meine muskulator verletzt habe und seit 6-8 wochen gliederschmerzen habe in den beinen und eh nicht radeln kann und das geht sicher noch 2 wochen so - also mit mir hat canyon glück - weil mir isses voll egal dass ich mein radl noch ned hab )

UsToR


----------



## trekhb (24. Mai 2005)

Tja,leider mal wieder nichts von Canyon gehört.Habe diesmal FAX geschickt ,mit der Bitte sich mal zu melden.Nichts....arbeite im Einzelhandel,ich dürfte mir so etwas nicht erlauben.Werde wohl noch 2 /3 Wochen warten und dann mal ein paar Läden ansteuern.Habe mein Bike(NERVE XC 7) im Februar bestellt und der vorläufige Montagetermin war 17. Woche!Na mal sehen ,ob sich was tut ......


----------



## maverik33 (24. Mai 2005)

besseres bestimmt auch, aber für den von mir gesteckten Preisrahmen habe ich nichts besseres gefunden.

also zu besser kann ich nur sagen das hersteller mit ach so tollen namen nach kurzer zeit schon rahmenbrüche oder andere konstruktionsbedingte probleme hatten, und um einiges mehr kosten als ein canyon.oder zumindest eine schlechtere ausstatung. und 90 % aller rahmen kommen sowiso aus fernost.
also was soll dann an diesen rahmen besser sein????


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2005)

maverik33 schrieb:
			
		

> also was soll dann an diesen rahmen besser sein????



Sie eignen sich besser zum protzen ......................


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

Hab heut drei AMS Pro Fahrer gesehen und 0 Canyonfahrer.

Canyon-Fahrer sind halt eine elitäre Minderheit   

Nebenbei erwähnt: der dritte AMS Pro Fahrer mit seiner Reba Schnulligabel wollte partout nicht ausweichen obwohl er auf der falschen Seite fuhr. Komisches Volk die CUBE-Fahrer.   

Nun für solche durchgedrehten Zeitgenossen gibts ja Magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2005)

Naja, die Canyon"fahrer" sitzen halt alle daheim und weinen, weil sie schon seit Ewigkeiten auf ihr Bike warten......................................................................


----------



## xysiu33 (24. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Canyon"fahrer" sitzen halt alle daheim und weinen, weil sie schon seit Ewigkeiten auf ihr Bike warten......................................................................



oder sie sitzen im Keller/Garage und verschönern ihr Bike mit Thomson-Sattelstützen, XT-Kurbeln, SSpannern usw. und warten auf das tolle Wetter ab Morgen) damit sie später auch "protzen" können......  

....egal....

am meinsten gefallen mir die Fahrer mit ihren "richtig-edlen-bikes" die aber entweder gar nicht fahren können, in T-Shirts fahren - weil ein Trikot zu teuer - Helm aus den `70-igern auf dem Kopp und dazu noch nicht mal schalten können.........Prost Canyon-Genossen


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

Was hast du denn gegen Poserbiker?

Ich mein wieso kauft man sich BMW und Mercedes-Benz? Darf ich auch nur mit Anzug in ein solches Auto einsteigen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn gegen Poserbiker?




Weil es lächerlich ist, etwas zu kaufen (nur) um damit anzugeben... 



@xysiu: Poser ohne Rennkleidung habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen. (bevorzugt wird Saeco oder US Postal-Zeug getragen...  )


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

D.h. alle ohne Trikot und Helm sind armselige Poser?

Hattest du nicht mal ein XC4, FloImSchnee?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du nicht mal ein XC4, FloImSchnee?



Nein leider, warum?

(aber dafür ab morgen oder Freitag hoffentlich endlich ein ES6, hurra...!)


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

In deiner Galerie war doch mal ein XC4 im Schnee oder nicht?
Das ES6 wird deine Erwartungen übertreffen.  

Man wird ständig angelabert wegen dem Bike. Ich konnt mich heut nicht retten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2005)

Nein, da gibt's nur einen Flo im Schnee... 

Du meinst möglicherweise den wbb (Weißbierbiker)


----------



## reini4294 (25. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, da gibt's nur einen Flo im Schnee...




Jetzt ist dir noch immer faaad?
Hat dir der Postfuchs dei ES6 immer noch nicht gebracht!?
Jetzt ist das Ding angeblich schon eine Woche unterwegs zu dir, oder hat dir die Hotline mit dem Liefertermin einen Bären aufgebunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2005)

Letzte Woche Donnerstag früh wurde das Ding abgeschickt...
...ich warte schon die ganze Zeit, dass es endlich an der Tür läutet...   

Wenn nicht heute, dann hoffe ich, dass es am Freitag kommt! Wir haben immerhin schon KW21....  ---- das Rad ist heute bereits 5 Wochen überfällig...
...und ja, bezüglich Liefertermin wurden mir schon einige Bären aufgebunden....

Fad ist mir allerdings nicht direkt - habe diese Woche eh drei Klausuren...
(...aber für's MTB würde ich mir natürlich gerne Zeit nehmen)


----------



## allee73 (25. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige hier können sich vielleicht noch an meinen Brief an Canyon Ende März erinnern - wenn nicht, anbei nochmals das PDF.
> 
> Ich habe nun letzte Woche mein Rad abbestellt - nicht wegen der Lieferzeit, eher wegen der Unzuverlässigkeit von Canyon. Man muss ich mal vorstellen, dass ich seit Januar weder Feedback über den Lieferverzug noch über einen neuen Liefertermin Info erhalten habe. Auch auf meinen Brief - den ich immerhin direkt an Herrn Arnold adressierte - kam bis heute kein Feedback.
> 
> ...




Es gibt auch Lieferanten/Hersteller die Ihre Lieferzeiten und versprechen einhalten:  Gestern wurde mir bestätigt:  Mein Rad steht am Freitag zu Abholung bereit! Geile Sache. 

Der Troll


----------



## Wrangler (25. Mai 2005)

Da ja meines auch die nächsten Tage montiert wird (?!?!?), hoffe ich natürlich, dass es dann auch so schnell wie möglich hier ist...

Ich weiß zwar, dass das nicht gerade aussagekräftig oder repräsentativ sein muss, aber für alle Freunde von Statistiken können wir ja mal zusammenstelllen, wie viel Zeit jeweils bei euch zwischen Montagetermin/Versanddatum und Zustellung gelegen hat.

Würde mich mal interessieren, wo da so der Mittelwert liegt?

Danke schön.


----------



## Falk72 (25. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern wurde mir bestätigt:  Mein Rad steht am Freitag zu Abholung bereit! Geile Sache.


Freut mich für Dich, ehrlich!


----------



## PWau (25. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja meines auch die nächsten Tage montiert wird (?!?!?), hoffe ich natürlich, dass es dann auch so schnell wie möglich hier ist...
> 
> Ich weiß zwar, dass das nicht gerade aussagekräftig oder repräsentativ sein muss, aber für alle Freunde von Statistiken können wir ja mal zusammenstelllen, wie viel Zeit jeweils bei euch zwischen Montagetermin/Versanddatum und Zustellung gelegen hat.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich es noch recht in Erinnerung habe, dann wurde meins am 19.04. montiert, am 20.04. versendet und am 24.04. wurde es zugestellt! (MT war 15.04.)


----------



## DerStrolch (25. Mai 2005)

also das klingt ja mal nicht schlecht. wenn da sbei allen so wäre ;-) noch kann ich nichts sagen - mein VMT ist erst am 7.6. - aber dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (25. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> also das klingt ja mal nicht schlecht. wenn da sbei allen so wäre ;-) noch kann ich nichts sagen - mein VMT ist erst am 7.6. - aber dann ...


Eins darf man aber nicht vergessen, bestellt habe ich Ende November!!!    ...und ich hab mich nicht verrückt gemacht und ständig bei der Hotline angerufen!


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2005)

@wrangler
Meines hatte1. montage termin 19.4
 2.montage termin KW19
ist montage Kw 19 12.5.
versand 13.5.
Eintreffen 14.5. 12:00

D.H. bis auf die 1. verschiebung hat dann alles wie am Schnürchen geklappt!
Alle von mir geschickten anbauteile und auch die dickeren schläuche wurden montiert.
( ich habe aber auch nicht jeden Tag angerufen und die hotline blockiert)
Ich habe in der KW17 eine e-mail geschickt in der ich nach status gefragt habe , ob die von mir geschickten Teil da sind und drum gebeten die dickeren Schläuche zu montieren.
Die e-mail wurde innerhalb 48 std sehr kompetent beantwortet und es hat alles gut geklappt.Super Job Canyon!

Um hier einmal eine Lanze für das überlastete Canyon team zu brechen.

Für die Leute die immer alles besser wissen: bewrbt euch doch einmal für nächstes frühjahr bei canyon und macht ein praktikum.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wrangler (25. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @wrangler
> Meines hatte1. montage termin 19.4
> 2.montage termin KW19
> ist montage Kw 19 12.5.
> ...



Da wir ja 'recht dicht' beieinander wohnen, hab ich dann ja Hoffnung, dass das bei mir auch so schnell geht. (so von wegen Postzustellung über Pattensen und so)   
1 Tag - Dat wär ja klasse!!!

Heute sollen die letzten fehlenden Teile eintreffen (möchte auch gar nicht mehr nachfragen, was das denn nun noch, nach dem Rahmen, gewesen ist?!?).
Hoffen wir mal auf flotten Zusammenbau und ab die Post.

Aber pronto!  

Stehe hier schon mit Werkzeug und diversen Anbauteilen startbereit.  
Mit mittelklammer U-Hose, versteht sich


----------



## PWau (25. Mai 2005)

Kann ich auch so bestätigen, einmal angerufen Aussage bekommen das sich MT  um 4 Tage verschiebt was exakt auch so gestimmt hat. Ich hatte Glück mit den Komponenten die sind alle mit nur geringer Verspätung gekommen. 
Ist halt blöd das man selber nachfragen muss, aber ich kann mich ja wirklich nicht beschweren!


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir ja 'recht dicht' beieinander wohnen, hab ich dann ja Hoffnung, dass das bei mir auch so schnell geht. (so von wegen Postzustellung über Pattensen und so)
> 1 Tag - Dat wär ja klasse!!!
> 
> Heute sollen die letzten fehlenden Teile eintreffen (möchte auch gar nicht mehr nachfragen, was das denn nun noch, nach dem Rahmen, gewesen ist?!?).
> ...



@wrangler
der kriegsentscheidende faktor ist da der postbote.
2 andere es6er (hannover und hildesheim) die haben ihr rad erst tage später bekommen.
Ich wohne in einem 500 seelen dorf wo der postbote den man persöhnlich kennt solche sachen auch sofort zustellt und nicht da sperrig und schwer in der ecke stehen lässt.
Wenn du aus dem weserbergland kommst, kennst du da ein paar schicke single trails? Ich bin immer auf der suche nach neuen.
Bin bereit dir dafür im gegenzug ein paar nette trails im Deister, Süllberg und gehrener berg zu zeigen.

guß
schappi


----------



## Augus1328 (25. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Lieferanten/Hersteller die Ihre Lieferzeiten und versprechen einhalten:  Gestern wurde mir bestätigt:  Mein Rad steht am Freitag zu Abholung bereit! Geile Sache.
> 
> Der Troll



Da kann man Dir nur gratulieren (Ironie aus).... Ich kenne die Fatmodul Bikes u. die Canyon Bikes. Allein, wenn ich die Rahmen der Fatmodul Bikes anschaue muss ich schmunzeln. Sieht wie ein Kinderradl im Vergleich zum Canyon Rahmen aus. Hast Du beide Rahmen bzw. beide aufgebauten Bikes mal in Natura gesehen? Ich glaube nein, weil sonst hättest Du bestimmt nicht ein 0815 Fatmodul, Droesiger, usw. Rahmen genommen.   

Ich kann nur immer jedem sagen: Wartet Leute, wartet. Die Bikes sind die Wucht.

Gruss
Oli, der seit Samstag mit ner fetten Erkältung flach zu Hause liegt u. seinen wohlverdienten Lagoaufenthalt um zwei Wochen verschieben musste.


----------



## kungfu (25. Mai 2005)

Läßt du mich an deinem gottgeilen Canyon mal lecken ..... oder bin ich mit meinem Kinderdreck unwürdig ???  

Naja, versucht du mit deinem Bike ne Schnalle abzukriegen, falls ja versuch es mit nem Ferrari.

Gruß
kungfu


----------



## Augus1328 (25. Mai 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Läßt du mich an deinem gottgeilen Canyon mal lecken ..... oder bin ich mit meinem Kinderdreck unwürdig ???
> 
> Naja, versucht du mit deinem Bike ne Schnalle abzukriegen, falls ja versuch es mit nem Ferrari.
> 
> ...



Merkwürdig das betroffene Hunde gleich losbellen. Hat grad mal 5 min gedauert.   

Allein Deiner Signatur entnehme ich, dass Du irgendein tieferes psychisches Problem mit Canyon Bikes hast   Sprich Dich aus, wir sind hier nur zu zweit, niemand bekommt Deine Probleme mit.   

Prosit


----------



## Falk72 (25. Mai 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Läßt du mich an deinem gottgeilen Canyon mal lecken ..... oder bin ich mit meinem Kinderdreck unwürdig ???
> 
> Naja, versucht du mit deinem Bike ne Schnalle abzukriegen, falls ja versuch es mit nem Ferrari.
> 
> ...



<Zeitreise an>



			
				kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> *Das wär es auch von meiner Seite*, will ja jetzt nicht jedesmal Angst um mein Leben haben wenn ein Canyon - Fahrer meine Bahn kreuzt   .
> 
> Gruß
> kungfu


<Zeireise aus>

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass die Qualität Deiner Bikes nicht mit der Qualität Deines Kurzzeitgedächtnisses korrelieren


----------



## kungfu (25. Mai 2005)

Aufgrund plötzlich auftretender Intelligenz habe ich meine Thread zurückgezogen !   
Und nehmt meine Sig. nicht so ernst, einfach mitlachen ..... !
Gruß
kungfu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilebiker (25. Mai 2005)

Beim Durchlesen dieses Threads fallen mir einige unglaubliche Dinge auf:

a) Das Markenbewusstsein gewisser Leute ist enorm,
b) genauso die Bereitschaft, monatelang auf ein Produkt zu warten;
c) muss das Chaos bei Canyon gigantisch sein;
d) liest sich dieser Thread, ohne jetzt jemandem auf die Füsse treten zu wollen, sehr süffisant.

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mag ja gut sein, rechnet man aber die verbrauchten Nerven und die Wartezeit mit ein, siehts nicht mehr gar so rosig aus. Die paar Euros, die ein SOFORT erhältliches Rad mehr kosten, sind meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Investition. Wie heisst es doch so treffend: Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach! Auch frage ich mich, wie Canyon mit dem beträchtlichen Imageschaden umgehen wird.

PS: Nein, hier in Chile kann man keine Bikes online bestellen, der Markt ist zu klein.
PPS: Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch. Bei uns ist Winter, es regnet und stürmt seit drei Wochen ununterbrochen, und ich kann leider nur sehr sporadisch biken gehen.


----------



## Dosenbier (25. Mai 2005)

Wenn man jetzt bei der Hotline anruft kommt folgende Ansage:

"Bitte warten"  

Prost


----------



## Schwammerl (25. Mai 2005)

Sind eigentlich inzwischen RC7 ausgeliefert worden?
MT war am 27.04 und letzten Freitag erhielt ich von der Hotline die Auskunft,
daß alle Teile nun endlich da sind und ich diese Woche mit dem Bike rechnen könne.
Bei meiner Nachfrage erhielt ich soeben die Auskunft, daß doch nicht alle Parts da sind und wurde auf nächste Woche vertröstet!        

Gruß Schwammerl


----------



## DerStrolch (25. Mai 2005)

bestellung es7 mitte märz - VMT 7.6.2005

letzten sa hab ich die großen bremsen (210/180) und die besseren schläuche geordert. heute liegt die neue auftragsbestätigung da - vmt 30.5.2005   

hmm - vielleicht weil ich nie angerufen hab   sondern einfach brav warte. aber warten wir mal den 30.5. ab - dann sehen wir weiter obs stimmt

ich freu mich jedenfalls - hab jetzt 1,5 wochen urlaub *hehe*


----------



## lasso1 (25. Mai 2005)

Top Wetter !!!  

und ich warte auf mein Bike


----------



## trekhb (25. Mai 2005)

So,war heute bei BOC und habe Bike geordert!Sofort und ohne Lieferzeiten.Ein 2 DANCER  komplett mit XT incl Scheibenbremsen....12,6 kg mit Pedalen und Service vor Ort!Und das Beste ....zur Zeit 20% Rabatt auf alle Bikes,also werde ich Samstag mein Bike für 1555.- Euro abholen....Viel Spass noch beim warten...ich bin sehr enttäuscht von Canyon und habe per Mail alles storniert.Vielleicht wartet ja einer auf ein NERVE XC 7,der kann dann "nachrutschen"...


----------



## gabelfox (25. Mai 2005)

Dann wird das ja vielleicht doch nochmal was mit unserer Tour   Schick dann mal ein paar Bilder, wenn du das Teil hast.


----------



## lasso1 (25. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> bestellung es7 mitte märz - VMT 7.6.2005
> 
> letzten sa hab ich die großen bremsen (210/180) und die besseren schläuche geordert. heute liegt die neue auftragsbestätigung da - vmt 30.5.2005*
> 
> ...


----------



## Melocross (25. Mai 2005)

...das find ich doch echt witzig, Cube hat jetzt auch ein Wartezimmer
Wartezimmer Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (26. Mai 2005)

chilebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Durchlesen dieses Threads fallen mir einige unglaubliche Dinge auf:
> 
> a) Das Markenbewusstsein gewisser Leute ist enorm,
> b) genauso die Bereitschaft, monatelang auf ein Produkt zu warten;
> ...




Ach weisst Du, zu diesem Kommentar fält mir doch gleich der alte Spruch ein : "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann einfach mal die Fresse halten"   .

Als ich im Dezember mein Bike geordert hatte wusste ich auf was ich mich eingelassen habe. Liefertermin wurde um satte 7    Tage verpaast. Kauf doch Bikes anderer Hersteller - JA BITTE     ,  und werde glücklich damit. Aber einen solchen Bockmist hier zu posten bringt uns alle auch nicht weiter. 

PS: Chile mag schön sein aber ich denke Du weisst was Du im "alten Europa" verpasst


----------



## chilebiker (26. Mai 2005)

@rumpelfisch
Lol - bei dir trifft ja voll d) zu, scheinst ziemlich grosse Füsse zu haben! Aber ein bisschen netter dürftest du schon antworten, wir wollen doch die üblichen Umgangsformen hier im Forum beibehalten 

Ach ja, nochwas: Was genau soll ich im alten Europa (gibts auch ein neues?) denn vermissen?


----------



## Augus1328 (26. Mai 2005)

Da baut sich doch schon wieder Spannung auf....

@chilebiker:
Würde ich nicht im südlichen Teil Deutschlands leben, dann hätte ich auch ein Problem mit der langen Wartezeit. Allerdings hat sich bei uns der Winter ziemlich lange gehalten, teilweise sind jetzt noch keine Touren in höhere Lagen möglich. Somit hat es für mich keine Rolle gespielt zu warten, immerhin macht boarden auch saumässig Spass.
Und mal ehrlich, wer besitzt nur ein Bike   Ich kann jederzeit auf Ersatz zurückgreifen. Montagetermin wurde auch nur um zwei Wochen verpasst, also easy going.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass die Sonne scheint u. Temperaturen von an die 30 C erwartet werden. Da werd ich mal mein neues Bike rausholen, ne Runde fahren u. das Ganze im Biergarten beenden.

Grüsse nach Chile u. Prosit
Oli


----------



## Bike_daddy (26. Mai 2005)

Schwammerl schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich inzwischen RC7 ausgeliefert worden?
> MT war am 27.04 und letzten Freitag erhielt ich von der Hotline die Auskunft,
> daß alle Teile nun endlich da sind und ich diese Woche mit dem Bike rechnen könne.
> Bei meiner Nachfrage erhielt ich soeben die Auskunft, daß doch nicht alle Parts da sind und wurde auf nächste Woche vertröstet!
> ...



Hallo Schwammerl,

mein "zukünftiges" RC7 schwebt in Einzelteilen auch noch bei Canyon herum.
Bestellt im Jan., VMT 11.05., laut Hotline vor 2 Wochen komplett, auf Nachfrage letzte Woche dann doch nicht komplett. 
Auf meine Nachfrage per Mail bestreitet Canyon die tel. Auskunft von vor 2 Wochen.
Letzter Stand, MT wahrscheinlich nächste Woche

Gruß Bike daddy


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> DerStrolch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lasso1 (26. Mai 2005)

her mit unsren Rädern
der Sommer ist jetzt da.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilebiker (26. Mai 2005)

@all
Nur locker bleiben Jungs  

Aber... wenn ein Wartezimmerthread bereits mehr als 2000 (in Worten: zweitausend!) Beiträge hat, kann man doch auch als Aussenstehender einen kritischen Gedanken einbringen.

@Augus1328
Leider hab ich nur ein einziges Bike, welchem ich die Pisten hier ohne schlechtes Gewissen anvertraue. Das alte Trekkingbike ist zwar unkaputtbar, aber sehr sehr schwer und ungefedert 

Um das schöne Wetter beneide ich dich natürlich sehr...


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

montage - bike

wie lang dauert denn im schnitt die montage/einpack/versand/auslieferungs aktion bis hin zur lieferung des bikes nach österreich.

muss mir noch pedale besorgen da die von ebay noch nicht da sind :-(

hab die PD-M545 "bestellt". taugen die wohl was?


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2005)

Hab mir heute das ES6 eines Salzburgers angesehen, der es schon vor ein paar Tagen geliefert bekommen hat.

Das Ding sieht verdammt gut aus...!
Der fein-matte silberne Lack steht dem Rahmen sehr gut, 
die Gabel spricht enorm fein an...
ProPedal ist durchaus zu merken...
nur die Bremsen müssen erst eingefahren werden...

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass es morgen früh an meiner Tür läutet und ich dann Grund habe, ganz breit zu grinsen...........................................................


----------



## Falk72 (26. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hab die PD-M545 "bestellt". taugen die wohl was?


Natürlich taugen die was .. hab die selber  

Finde die 545 ist eine sehr gute Allroundpedale und auch farblich passend zu den XT-Kurbeln meines ES8.


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

coole sachen. wie sind denn die 545er ohne bike schuhe zu fahren? spürst die spd dinger?


----------



## IceCube (26. Mai 2005)

Das ES6 ist vom Aussehen wirklich unschlagbar. Ich staune selbst jeden Tag darüber wie gut es doch aussieht. Vorallem fällt es im Gegensatz zu schwarzlackierten Bikes enorm auf.


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

konnte mich fast nicht zwischen dem es6 und es7 entscheiden. das silber sieht eleganter aus finde ich - aber hab dann die ausstattung des es7 bevorzugt. obwohl ich die unterschiede fox/manitu nicht kenne ;-)


----------



## IceCube (26. Mai 2005)

FOX war mal elitär. Dieses Jahr baut sie auch der letzte Hinterhoftölpel an seine Schrottrahmen.


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

also bin ich mit der manitu garnitur eh gut dran ;-)


----------



## tsroh (26. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Das ES6 ist vom Aussehen wirklich unschlagbar. Ich staune selbst jeden Tag darüber wie gut es doch aussieht. Vorallem fällt es im Gegensatz zu schwarzlackierten Bikes enorm auf.



Vor lauter Staunen hat Dich gestern ein Hollandrad überholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (26. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> FOX war mal elitär. Dieses Jahr baut sie auch der letzte Hinterhoftölpel an seine Schrottrahmen.



fox baut immer noch die besten gabeln..auch dieses Jahr... kann aus Erfahrung sprechen, daß z.B. Manitou durchaus schlechter als Fox beim Gabelbau abschneidet.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> FOX war mal elitär. Dieses Jahr baut sie auch der letzte Hinterhoftölpel an seine Schrottrahmen.



Heee, wie redest denn du über Canyon....


----------



## IceCube (26. Mai 2005)

Die Gabel von Fox sind natürlich super, aber halt nicht mehr elitär.
Da gabs sowas nur an Rockys und Spezis.


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

hmm - canyon hat bei allen xy9 eine fox drin - auch bei den xy8 .... und nur beim es7 eine manitu. meglich das das dann die besseren sind... mal schauen


----------



## aemkei77 (26. Mai 2005)

> wie lang dauert denn im schnitt die montage/einpack/versand/auslieferungs aktion bis hin zur lieferung des bikes nach österreich.



Montage 6.5. (laut Zettel, der dabei ist), Rechnung am 9.5. im Postkasten Bike angekommen am 23.5., war ein Feiertag dazwischen, die Überweisung dauert auch einige Tage. kannst dir ja ausrechnen


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Mai 2005)

bezahle per kreditkarte *hehe* sollte schneller gehen -


----------



## rumblefish (26. Mai 2005)

chilebiker schrieb:
			
		

> @rumpelfisch
> Lol - bei dir trifft ja voll d) zu, scheinst ziemlich grosse Füsse zu haben! Aber ein bisschen netter dürftest du schon antworten, wir wollen doch die üblichen Umgangsformen hier im Forum beibehalten



Wenn Du es genau wissen möchtest dann 10 1/2 EUR. 
Wieso netter antworten   , glaub Du weisst gar nicht wie meine Postings aussehen wenn ich gereizt bin   . War doch noch ganz lieb zu Dir   

Übrigens brauchst Du hier gar keinen auf dicke Hose machen und über >2000 Postings zu debakeln. Über soviel Resonanz würden sich einige Foren die Füsse lecken   . Da kannst Du mal sehen was wir für eine Gemeinde sind zu der DU garantiert nicht gehörst   

Schönen Sommer noch, wo auch immer Du abtauchst   
Rumble


----------



## rumblefish (26. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - canyon hat bei allen xy9 eine fox drin - auch bei den xy8 .... und nur beim es7 eine manitu. meglich das das dann die besseren sind... mal schauen



Hör einfach auf zu Grübeln, das ist Glaubensache und im wesentlichen von fast keinen von uns merklich zu spüren. Ich hab mich auch für das ES7 aufgrund der Ausstattung, und erst recht wegen der Manitou Elemente entschieden. Und in der Praxis staunen die Kollegen immer wenn ich während der Fahrt einfach mal kurz das Vorderrad lupfe, und huch, hab gleich mal den Federweg verstellt. Oder auch einfach mal kurz abgesenkt. Die Manitou finde ich persönlich einfach geil


----------



## DerStrolch (27. Mai 2005)

hab eh grad deines in der gallery bewundert - saugeil sag ich nur. freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf meines. bist mit deinem zu freiden? bzw gibt es was das dich stört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (27. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hab eh grad deines in der gallery bewundert - saugeil sag ich nur. freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf meines. bist mit deinem zu freiden? bzw gibt es was das dich stört?



Ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike   . Bin grad am ausprobieren mit den Dämpfern wieviel Druck darauf muss. Hab hirzu auch schonmal einen anderen Threat eröffnet, der leider wegen weniger ES7'ler etwas versackt ist.
Die Magura FR ist echt der Hammer aber wie auch im Testbericht mal erwähnt setzt die Kraft sehr plötzlich ein was erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Der Lenker baut auch sehr breit woran man sich erstmal gewöhnen muss. Aber alles in allen bereue ich die Entscheidung für das ES7 nicht eine Sekunde.


----------



## chilebiker (27. Mai 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens brauchst Du hier gar keinen auf dicke Hose machen und über >2000 Postings zu debakeln. Über soviel Resonanz würden sich einige Foren die Füsse lecken   . Da kannst Du mal sehen was wir für eine Gemeinde sind zu der DU garantiert nicht gehörst


Ich bewundere deine göttliche Gabe, aus allem etwas Positives zu machen. Das ist viel Wert in unserer heutigen Zeit, wo Abertausende auf ihre Räder zu warten scheinen. Und du hast recht, ich gehöre nicht zur Gemeinde der Wartenden sondern der Bikenden 

Und wenn du mal wirklich eine gute Geschichte von Bikern lesen willst, klicke doch einfach auf den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## lasso1 (27. Mai 2005)

Leute
 seid doch mal ehrlich
die Leute von Conyon machen Ihre Arbeit
und brauchen nach dem Feiertag auch mal Urlaub

klar die Sonne scheint mein PROFLEX tuts auch nich mehr so gern,
aber BIKEN ist GEIL egal mit welchem Ross


----------



## TristanM (27. Mai 2005)

@ Rumble
Heeee, sach ma, wie hast Du das denn mit dem Halter für die Luftpumpe gemacht?? Ist das ne Eigenkonstruktion??   Werde an meinem ES8 die Bohrungen für einen 2. Flaschenhalter vermissen.....


Lago di Garda kommt immer näher und mein altes KTM wird noch ein letztes Mal die Ehre haben mich über den Tremalzo zu tragen.... Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich mich mal SOOO in Geduld üben kann -- Aber der Termin war von Anfang an der 23.06. -- Also -- nicht verzweifeln --- Ich muß sagen, ihr Jungs hier seid echt tapfer


----------



## wime (27. Mai 2005)

chilebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du mal wirklich eine gute Geschichte von Bikern lesen willst, klicke doch einfach auf den Link in meiner Signatur.



Hi Chilebiker
Habe deine Homepage besucht und finde sie super.  
So was wäre auch mal mein Traum aber es braucht auch viel Mut dazu und den habe ich nicht. Darum fahre ich halt meistens "nur" im Jura oder im Berner Oberland.

Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Willy


----------



## rumblefish (27. Mai 2005)

chilebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bewundere deine göttliche Gabe, aus allem etwas Positives zu machen. Das ist viel Wert in unserer heutigen Zeit, wo Abertausende auf ihre Räder zu warten scheinen. Und du hast recht, ich gehöre nicht zur Gemeinde der Wartenden sondern der Bikenden
> 
> Und wenn du mal wirklich eine gute Geschichte von Bikern lesen willst, klicke doch einfach auf den Link in meiner Signatur.



Hi Chilebike,

ok, war nicht so der beste Start für uns   . Ich bin es halt langsam leid das hier immerwieder so ein Miesepeter auftaucht und alles schlechtredet. Vielleicht hast Du ja mit einigen Dingen recht, aber wer sich ein Canyon bestellt der sollte wissen auf was er sich einlässt. Und wenn er das nicht akzeptiert dann möge er bitte woanders kaufen und nirgendwo Stress verbreiten. 

Ich klick mich ja auch nicht z.b. ins CUBE Forum und mach mich da zum Heinz   . Aber egal, haben wir uns doch einfach   und   

Deinen Link habe ich schonmal kurz überflogen, sehr interessant   

Grüsse aus dem sonnigen und heissen (32 Grad) Frankfurt 
Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (27. Mai 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rumble
> Heeee, sach ma, wie hast Du das denn mit dem Halter für die Luftpumpe gemacht?? Ist das ne Eigenkonstruktion??   Werde an meinem ES8 die Bohrungen für einen 2. Flaschenhalter vermissen.....



Jaja, die gute Luftpumpe   

Das sind die Orginalhalter aber zugegeben musste ich da auch erstmal richtig nachdenken. Geht aber beides an die 2 Schrauben. Unten die Pumpenhalterung und dann den Flaschenhalter oben drauf und festgeschraubt. 

 
Rumble


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Mai 2005)

Ich war ja bislang einer der glühendsten Canyonbefürworter, 
aber langsam komme ich mir ernsthaft verarscht vor!

Ich habe Anfang Dezember ein ES6 bestellt, 
VMT 18.4.
Der wurde dann verschoben auf "Anfang KW19 haben Sie das Rad vor Ihrer Haustür!"

Jetzt ist Ende KW 21 und von dem Bike ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen!   

Montiert wurde es am Freitag, 13.5., 
verschickt erst am Donnerstag 19.5. 
und jetzt ist es immer noch nicht da.... 

(und das, obwohl ein anderer Salzburger sein ES6 (verschickt am 18.5.) schon seit Montag, 23.5. hat...)

Wenn ich im Dezember gewusst hätte, dass es dermaßen lang dauert, hätte ich mir ein Kraftstoff gekauft -- mit dem könnte ich seit Februar herumfahren... 

Das war mein erstes und letztes Canyon...
(wenn das ES6 auch genial ist, die Wartezeit ist unzumutbar!)


----------



## stick007 (27. Mai 2005)

Hey FloImSchnee,

ich habe ja mein ES 6 "schon" erhalten. Das Rad ist echt geil. Aber was Du schon meinst, die Wartezeit von 6 Monaten ist nicht zumutbar. Noch mal warte ich nicht so lange auf ein Fahrrad.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ow1 (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Wartende

Mein Canyon wurde am Montag 23.5 verschickt. Hab jetzt natürlich spekuliert das ich es heute noch bekomme...  
Aber in Deutschland ist doch wieder langes Wochenende  und vermutlich schlummert mein ES6 irgendwo in der Pampa zwischen der Schweiz und  Deutschland  

Hallo Schweizer  wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert?

Kann ja eh noch nicht mit dem Bike durch die Prärie düsen... Meine ausgerenkter Mittelfinger ist noch nicht voll biketauglich  

Gruss ow1


----------



## YB11 (27. Mai 2005)

An alle ES 6er!
Warte auf ein XC 5! VMT war der 12.05.. Per Mailanfrage erhielt ich am 21.05. die Nachricht, das sich auf Grund fehlender Komponenten alle Montagetermine um mindestens 3 Wochen nach hinten verschieben. Was mich außer
der langen Wartezeit etwas verwundert, ist das sich beim "Strolch" der VMT trotz Umbestellung vom 07.06. auf 30.05. verkürzt hat! Zusammen mit dem Bestelldatum 16.03. wäre das absoluter "Canyonlieferrekord"!!! Ich drück dir die  
Ich wollte euch nur sagen das Ihr nicht allein in der Warteschleife hängt. Bei dem Superwetter würde ich lieber biken als  
2 Wochen warte ich noch, denn dann........

- habe ich soviel zugenommen, das ich das Optitune neu anpassen muss...
- oder 2 Wochen Slimfast runterwürgen muss...
- oder die Bestellung storniere, da ich die mitleidigen Blicke meiner Bikefreunde
   nicht mehr ertrage...


----------



## wime (27. Mai 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wartende
> 
> 
> Hallo Schweizer  wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert?



Hallo OW

So ca anderthaub Wuche muesch de scho rächne. I gloube dr Schwizer Zou isch ou nid grad dr schnäuscht.  

Es Grüessli usem Seeland


----------



## DerStrolch (27. Mai 2005)

Ob der neue vorgezogene MT stimmt kann ich am Montag oder spätestens Dienstag sagen - aber ich bin zuversichtlich.

Ich schätze mal das Canyon mein Bike (oder generell Bikes) vorzieht, da durch fehlende Komponenten ja Montagetermine frei werden. Ich hatte Glück das ich durch die "Bestellungsänderung" eine neue Auftragsbestätigung bekommen habe.

Hmm - wenn das hinhaut hab ich nicht mal 3 Monate auf mein ES7 gewartet. 

Also ich glaub schon das Canyon sich um die Kunden bemüht - aber es geht nicht immer ....


----------



## Wrangler (27. Mai 2005)

So, ich habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen:
Es sind MAL WIEDER immer noch nicht alle Teile für mein ES6 da!!!!!  

Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen:
Vielleicht geht ihr lieber in Deckung (vor allem die zartbesaiteten Optimisten).
Denn ich denke es ist bald an der Zeit, dass der Wrangler wieder voll aufdreht.
Aber dieses Mal ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!!!

ICH HABE DIE SCHNAUZE VOLL VON DIESEN VERTRÖSTUNGEN!!!!!   

*WIE LANGE DENN NOCH?????????????????????????????????
*
Rock'n Roll!!!


----------



## Melocross (27. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war ja bislang einer der glühendsten Canyonbefürworter,
> aber langsam komme ich mir ernsthaft verarscht vor!
> 
> Ich habe Anfang Dezember ein ES6 bestellt,
> ...



@Flo

Da stimmt was nicht, denn mein ES6 wurde am 13.5 verschickt und war am 18.5 da!!!! Sehr seltsam allles!

@Wrangler

Das tut mir Leid!! Mach denen mal Feuer unterm A..... damit bei denen mal was vorwärts geht!


----------



## fischgräte (27. Mai 2005)

chilebiker schrieb:
			
		

> d) liest sich dieser Thread, ohne jetzt jemandem auf die Füsse treten zu wollen, sehr amüsant
> 
> Und du hast recht, ich gehöre nicht zur Gemeinde der Wartenden sondern der Bikenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (27. Mai 2005)

Nunja bei CUBE bestellt man verbindlich und wartet dennoch 12 Wochen.
Ist also bei Canyon alles halb so schlimm, da man immer noch stornieren kann.
Storniere mal nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit beim dummen Händler.


----------



## sharpe (27. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen:
> Es sind MAL WIEDER immer noch nicht alle Teile für mein ES6 da!!!!!
> 
> Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen:
> ...



nicht schon wieder   

Zeit mich zu verabschieden, mein XC5 Storno ist durch!
dafür kommt jetzt das CR05 XT/LX Disc von Drössiger für lächerliche 930 ins Haus
viel Spaß mit Euren Canyons, ein WFX 1000 bleibt ja bei uns in der Familie


----------



## schorschradelt (27. Mai 2005)

N´abend miteinander!

Es wird jetzt Zeit, dass ich mich auch mal melde, denn ... heute kam die Rechnung für mein ES7 in M. Das Bike ist fertig montiert und im Versand.  

Als Aufmunterung an alle anderen Wartenden: Ich hatte mitte Januar bestellt, und habe öfter mal beobachtet, was hier im Forum so los ist. Alleine damit konnte ich schon abschätzen, dass mein ursprünglicher MT am 04.05. wohl illusorisch ist. Also hab ich die HeisseStrippe von Canyon in Ruhe gelassen und bin weiter mit meinem harten blauen CUBE durch die Wälder gestreift.

Viele Grüße an alle, die die Wartezeit hier recht unterhaltsam gestaltet haben ... insbesondere an Wrangler. Sogar meine Frau hat sich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt  . Vielleicht baut dich das ja ein bisschen auf.

So ... jetzt muss es nur noch kommen. Ich stell dann gerne noch mal was ein, was euch das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen lassen wird. 

P.S.: Der Champagner steht schon kalt !!!


----------



## ow1 (27. Mai 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo OW
> 
> So ca anderthaub Wuche muesch de scho rächne. I gloube dr Schwizer Zou isch ou nid grad dr schnäuscht.
> 
> Es Grüessli usem Seeland



Dänn meinsch wenn miar am Schengener-Abkomma zua schtimmend das es dänn nochher besser isch...  
Neinei, voll easy. Dänn chunnts sicher schpöteschtens nöchscht Mittwuch 

Gruass vom Berg


----------



## ow1 (27. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen:
> Es sind MAL WIEDER immer noch nicht alle Teile für mein ES6 da!!!!!
> 
> Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen:
> ...



Sieht fast so aus als hättest du hier die Arschkarte gezogen. Aber ich glaube, dass das hier alles irgendwie einen Sinn hat. Fragt mich jetzt aber bloss nicht welchen


----------



## trekhb (28. Mai 2005)

So mein Storno ist jetzt durch und heute Abend fahre ich zu BOC und hole mein 2 DANCER (kommplett XT inc Scheibenbremsen).Werde morgen schön biken und an euch denken....!


----------



## DerStrolch (28. Mai 2005)

also irgendwie kann ich die jenigen verstehen, die immer wieder mit ausreden bezüglich des liefer/montage termins vertröstet werden. ich bin wirlich gespannt ob meines am montag gebastelt wird ;-) warum ich so "schnell" dran komm weiß wohl nur canyon und gott


----------



## Strider (28. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja bei CUBE bestellt man verbindlich und wartet dennoch 12 Wochen.
> Ist also bei Canyon alles halb so schlimm, da man immer noch stornieren kann.
> Storniere mal nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit beim dummen Händler.



Ne wieso verbindlich? Ich hab einfach mal bei mehreren Händlern Cubes geordert (probier das mal bei Cnayon *g*) Und dann das mit kürzester Lieferzeit und höchstem rabatt genommen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaube, dass das hier alles irgendwie einen Sinn hat. Fragt mich jetzt aber bloss nicht welchen



Wo sind wir denn jetzt?!
Verschwörungstheorien....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (28. Mai 2005)

so a geiles wetter und ich hab kein bike - aber bald ... 

aber da ich gestern etwas zu ausgiebig unterwegs war macht das eh nix *hehe* wie vertreibt ihr denn die wartezeit?


----------



## bikin-maniac (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander.
Am Montag soll es angeblich soweit sein und
mein XC4 fertig montiert und zur Abholung bereit.
Eine Frage: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass
Canyon den VMT einhält?
Wenn ich die Daten von Strolch sehe müsste ich eigentlich dran sein,
denn ich hab schon am 25.02.2005 bestellt


----------



## lal (28. Mai 2005)

Es besteht ein 5% change dass der vmt eingehalten wird.
und du darfst nicht übersehen dass strolch ein es7 bestellt hat.
xc verschieben sich alle um 2-3 wochen.
es wäre ein wunder wenn dein termin bestehen bleiben würde.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2005)

bikin-maniac schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass
> Canyon den VMT einhält?



Haha, lies dir diesen Thread durch und du hast die Antwort... 
(nicht umsonst hat er schon über 2000 Postings...   )


----------



## DerStrolch (28. Mai 2005)

wartezimmer heißts nicht weils so schnell geht ;-)


----------



## snelterug (28. Mai 2005)

Ich hatte ein VMT von 29-6. 
Beim Besuch in Koblenz letzten Mittwoch ergab sich einem neuen VMT von 20-6.
Nach vorne verschoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (29. Mai 2005)

habs zwei wochen früher bekommen

und bin hier nicht der einzige, also nicht bange machen lassen


----------



## Wrangler (29. Mai 2005)

So, der Wrangler ist gerade von einer Biketour mit seinem ungefederten Hobel zurück!

Hab Bier getrunken.

Ansonsten: Wo bleibt mein ES6?

VMT - Was ist das?!?!?!
Wann  habt ihr bestellt? Dieses Jahr? Lächerlich!

Optimisten?!? - Ich hasse diese Kerle!

In diesem Sinne - schlaft gut!
 

Sonst noch was?

Und seid mir nicht böse - ich bin voll und gut drauf!
Schlaft gut - ich hör noch IDOL!

Bis später

Wrangler
ps:
Ich habe mich vorhin verliebt!  

So, das musste mal raus


----------



## Quellekatalog (29. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich vorhin verliebt!



Ich auch.

In das ES6, das ich mir am Donnerstag angesehen habe...
...jeder hat eines, nur ich nicht...


----------



## asksam (29. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> VMT - Was ist das?!?!?!


*V*ermutlicher irgendwann möglicherweise eventuell eintreffender, wenn alle Teile lieferbar, *M*ontage *T*ermin, oder sollte ich mich geirrt haben? Gibt es noch andere Vorschläge?

ciao asksam

PS: Viel Glück mit deiner neuen Liebe!


----------



## Wrangler (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo Freunde!
So, wollte nur Bescheid geben:
Ich bin wieder (fast) nüchtern!   

Ich muss sagen, leicht angepichelt lässt sich das Warten leichter ertragen   

Weiss natürlich nicht so recht, ob das so gut kommt, wenn ich die nächsten zwei Wochen (?!?!  )  dauerdicht durch die Gegend rülpse.

Also her mit der Rad   

So, dann will ich mal  wieder - hab heute noch viel vor.    

Bis denne 
Wrangler


----------



## DerStrolch (29. Mai 2005)

hmm - hätte ich die letzten 3 monate immer mit einem dezenten spitzerl durchs leben laufen sollen? ;-) wenn, dann wäre das bike eh das einzige mit dem ich noch fahren dürfte *hehe* KTM & Auto wären dann wohl eine zeit lang tabu


----------



## Dominator2003 (29. Mai 2005)

also ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt.ich habe mein canyon dezember bestellt.montagetermin war der 18.4.05.am 27.4.05 hatte ich es dan.alles perfekt.an nem dienstag haben wir das geld überwiesen,an nem donnerstag war das bike da.ich bin mega zufrieden mit meinem XC5 und würde jederzeit wieder ein canyon bestellen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Mai 2005)

Dominator2003 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt.



????????????????????????????
Bloß weil DU deines schon hast, darf  ICH mich nicht aufregen?!


----------



## Fat_Tony (29. Mai 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> bei Fatmodul (für alle die, die auch mit Canyon die Schnauze gestrichen voll haben http://www.fatmodul.de) ein neues bestellt. Kostet zwar "etwas" mehr, hat aber eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung......


allee73, ich mache dich dafür verantwortlich wenn ich mir jetzt vielleicht ein SX03+Komplett XT+RS Reba Race kaufen sollte 
Kontakt zu Peter habe ich schon mal aufgenommen(Fatmodul-Forum Betreuer)...mal schaun!
lukas
P.S:und wenn nicht, freue ich mich trotzdem über mein grand canyon comp, das eines schönen tages kommen sollte


----------



## Dosenbier (29. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler
stürz dich nicht ins Unglück. Nur weil dein ES6 noch nicht da ist solltest
du dich nicht gleich verlieben. Ein wenig sich trösten bei den Frauen
kannste machen, aber nicht gleich verlieben. Schau ins ES6 hast du dich auch
verguckt und was ist dabei rausgekommen ???? Es lässt dich leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (29. Mai 2005)

Salve Ihr Wartenden,

eine kleine Motivationsspritze für alle Wartenden! War die Tage bissi in den Bergen unterwegs u. muss sagen, das Canyon hat ne extrem geniale Geometrie u. die Traktion auf diversen Untergründen ist perfekt. Grip jederzeit u. ausreichend vorhanden. Verabeitungstechnisch u. optisch kann kein Fatmodul dieser Welt mit Canyon mithalten   

Leute, durchhalten....

Gruss
Oli


----------



## DerStrolch (29. Mai 2005)

i will a endlich ;-) aber morgen ist angeblich geburtstermin von meinem es7 ....


----------



## Dosenbier (29. Mai 2005)

@ der Strolch
angeblich, habe ich auch schon oft gehört.  
Angeblich kommt in der KW 22 auch ein XC9 mit Bestelldatum 13.12.04
in die Montage. Angeblich, angeblich, angeblich, ach was vergeblich
Prost


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Mai 2005)

@ Dosenbier

Also ich glaub nicht das Canyon den VMT vorverlegt wenn sie noch nicht alle Teile im Werk haben - sonst hätten sie ja nicht alle Tassen im Schrank ;-)

Vielleicht wollen sie mit eine kleines Geburtstagsgeschenk machen - hab diese Woche ;-) und Urlaub noch dazu. Da fällt das warten umso schwerer. Vor allem weil ich jetzt weiß das das Bike HEUTE montiert werden soll   Hab aber mal ein Mail an canyon geschickt ob das mit dem Termin auch wirklich stimmt - fragen kostet nyx


----------



## up_qualing (30. Mai 2005)

@ der Strolch

also wenn deins diese Woche wirklich kommt und meins nicht, dann ist bei mir auch langsam Polen offen   Habe mein ES7 am 24.01.05 bestellt. Meine Montage sollte letzte Woche sein, wollte aber deswegen nicht schon wieder anrufen und mich einfach überraschen lassen, wenn dem aber so war, hängt es nur noch an der Post  
let´s hope.

greets


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Mai 2005)

drück dir bzw uns die


----------



## reini4294 (30. Mai 2005)

Ich habe das XC7 am 18.01.2005 bestellt und in der AB den Montagetermin 11.04.2005 (=KW 15) genannt bekommem.
In dem obligaten Brief wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass sich der Montagetermin auf KW 17 verschieben wird.
Heute ist die KW 22 und ich habe soeben von der Hotline erfahren, dass mein Bike montiert ist und HEUTE versendet wird.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich nicht so wie "FloIm Schnee" ewig auf min Bike warten muss.
Lt. Hotline dauert der Varsand nach Österreich erfahrungsgemäß ca. 4-5 Tage.

Jetzt ist hoffen und bangen angesagt ob denn die Auskünfte an der Hotline diesmal stimmen?!?!


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Mai 2005)

also wenn die mit meinem neuen VMT nicht gelogen haben ... stehen die chance das ich das bike diese woche noch bekommen ja richtig gut    4-5 tage wäre im idealfall freitag - also richtig zum wochenende


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Mai 2005)

*Canyon Rekord* abgeblasen :-(

hab soeben die Nachricht erhalten das *blablabla mein Rad diese Woche nicht blablabla realistisch ist 15. Juni blablabla nicht genauer absehbar ... *

hmm - kann mir wer erklären warum ich dann letzten montag eine neue auftragsbestätigung mit einem neuen vorverlegten termin bekommen habe   aufregen tu ich mich nicht - noch nicht   verstehe halt nur nicht das ich da extra einen schrieb bekommen mit einer gegenteiligen nachricht - was solls. shit happens

eh zu heiß zum biken - mir jedenfalls.

mal sehen wie FIX der 15. Juni ist (Jahreszahl steht aber eh keine dabei)

werde euch also noch etwas länger erhalten bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (30. Mai 2005)

XC-4
bestellt am 24.01.05
VMT: 09.05.05
und grad wollt ich was dazubestellen.....  
"Ihr Auftrag befindet sich in der Montagevorbereitung, daher kann ich nicht
mehr darauf zugreifen. Die Montage sollte noch diese Wochen stattfinden."
   
Geduld zahlt sich aus....


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Mai 2005)

glückwunsch


----------



## Dosenbier (30. Mai 2005)

@ Strolch
du hast Glück, heute wäre es ein Montagsbike geworden und nach so
einem heißen Wochenende kann man sich ja vorstellen, wie es in
der Montage abläuft.  
Ich fühle mich heute wie Robinson Cruso.
Warten auf Freitag.
Am 5.6. ist am Tegernsee ein bike Marathon, den werde ich wahrscheinlich mit dem "alten Bike" fahren müssen. Aber dann erzähle ich jedem der
10.000 Teilnehmer wie lange ich auf das Rad warte. Vielleicht lassen sie 
mich ja aus Mitleid gewinnen und als Preis gibt es dann ein Rad.
Prost


----------



## Mörderpinguin (30. Mai 2005)

Vorletzten Samstag, ich grade aufgestanden, klingelt's gegen 10 an der Tür. Ich mache auf, steht da der DHL-Mann _'Ein Nachnahmepaket,  tausenfünfhundertirgeneins Euro bekomm ich dann - *wieder*'_.

Problem an der Sache: Mein XC5 war schon Mitte April da, und ich *hatte auch kein zweites bestellt*. Eine genauere Inpektion des Pakets ergab dann, dass der gute Mann das Paket zur falschen Adresse gebracht hatte. 
Es war der gleiche Postbote, der auch mein Rad geliefert hatte und sich schon damals über die Kartongröße und die Nachnamegebür gewundert hatte (Zitat: _'Wer gibt denn soooo viel Geld für ein Fahrrad aus???'_) - da schien es ihm wohl logisch, dass ich direkt nochmal soooo viel Geld für ein zweites Rad ausgeben würde
An sich schade, dass das auch eine Nachnahmelieferung war... 

Scherz beiseite, Grüße an alle noch Wartenden, besonders an denjenigen, der 21. Mai in Mühltal sein Canyon in Empfang nehmen konnte


----------



## YB11 (30. Mai 2005)

@Mörderpinguin
Das wird doch nicht etwa meins gewesen sein........?????
VMT war der 12.05.05!
Letzte Aussage per mail....vorr. um den Monatswechsel..... 
Aber leider wohne ich nicht im Mühltal......  
Ein XC 5 Wartender

PS. Wie fährt sich denn das Teil?


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2005)

ES6, Größe L:

MEINS, MEINS, MEINS!

                  

Haha...

...und es ist traumhaft zu fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikin-maniac (30. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch FloImSchnee!!!

Ich hatte leider heute nicht so viel Glück.
Ich warte jetzt seit 3 1/2 Monaten auf mein XC4
und heute war mein Montagetermin.
Sacht ma Leute. Kann es sein, dass die Hotline bei
Canyon nur bis 16:00 Uhr besetzt ist?
Ich habe mir nämlich heute die Finger wund
telefoniert und keinen erreicht.

Na ja. Bleibt nur Hoffen.


----------



## Irre.Kid (30. Mai 2005)

Verdammt ich hatte mich so gefreut auf mein neues Bike (Canyon Nerve ES 7) und musste dann mit erschrecken feststellen das es 3 Monate dauern sollte. Da mein altes aber kaputt ist und ich nen Alpencross fahren will in 2 Monaten musste ich mir leider ein anderes kaufen


----------



## Stefan H. (30. Mai 2005)

Moin!

Meinereiner hat VMT 31.5. für nen XC4.
Ist dieser zu halten? Wie schaut es bei euch aus?

CU Stefan


----------



## fiesermöpp (30. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @ Strolch
> heute wäre es ein Montagsbike geworden.



Hi,

Mein Bike wird definitiv ein Montagsbike, aber ich will hoffen, daß die Qualitätskontrolle von Canyon diesem Aberglauben standhält.

Morgen wird´s dann verschickt und ich denke Do oder Fr kann ich es mir dann von der Post abholen. Hoffentlich kriege ich den riesigen Karton in mein Auto  

Grüße 
filialmann


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich kriege ich den riesigen Karton in mein Auto



Was für eins iss denn?


----------



## bikegrufti (30. Mai 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Mein Bike wird definitiv ein Montagsbike, aber ich will hoffen, daß die Qualitätskontrolle von Canyon diesem Aberglauben standhält.
> 
> ...


Hallo filialmann,
ich warte (seit Wochen) quasi täglich auf den Anruf aus Koblenz, das ich mein ES6 abholen kann.  
Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## fiesermöpp (31. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eins iss denn?


Hallo,

VW Polo BJ 2002.

Grüße 
filialmann


----------



## fiesermöpp (31. Mai 2005)

bikegrufti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo filialmann,
> ich warte (seit Wochen) quasi täglich auf den Anruf aus Koblenz, das ich mein ES6 abholen kann.
> Wann hast du bestellt?



Hi,

am 19.01.2005. Lange genug.

Grüße 
filialmann


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

@ bike & vw polo

wenn du die rückbank, die sitze usw ausbaust, dürfte das bike platz haben ;-) keine ahnung  - aber du wirst es schon rein bekommen. sonst den bike guard auf  das bike schnell zusammengesteckt - dann gehts sicher


----------



## jörg0234 (31. Mai 2005)

Stefan Hundler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Meinereiner hat VMT 31.5. für nen XC4.
> Ist dieser zu halten? Wie schaut es bei euch aus?
> ...




Habe am 15.02. bestellt . VMT sollte 13.04. sein   .
Bis heute kein XC4 erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mechu (31. Mai 2005)

Ich habs, ich habs mein Bike!!

Ein BMC natürlich!     
Hatte es jetzt also absolut satt auf das Canyon zu warten und hab mir vom örtlichen Händler mein Traumbike geholt. Testbike (XTR, Magura Marta, Crossmax Felgen, Fox Terralogic) vom letzten Jahr anstatt 4200 jetzt nur für 1800 Euro!!   
Natürlich hätte ich vor kurzem doch lieber das Canyon Bike aus dem Karton gepackt aber aufgrund solch grosser Lieferprobleme ist mir nun der Kragen geplatzt und habe ich mich nun halt doch anders entschieden. Zudem habe ich nun auch keine Sorgen, falls es irgendwelche Garantieansprüche geben sollte. Mein Händler ist gleich um die Ecke und das BMC ist ohnehin eine schweizer Marke!!   
Nun möchte ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden und wünsche allen hier das richtige Bike zur rechten Zeit!   
Byebye


----------



## SiscoSan (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hat jemand mit VMT 12.5. schon sein ES7 bekommen? Das warten nervt langsam....  

Sisco


----------



## mischuer (31. Mai 2005)

Es wäre jetzt echt mal Zeit zu Erfahren ob sich da bei Canyon etwas *grundlegend *ändern wird (vor allem nächstes Jahr, um nicht wieder so ein Drama zu erleben):
- wenn sich der VMT um mehrere Wochen verschiebt, dass rechzeitige *AKTIVE *Info von Canyon kommt
- einheitliche Infopolitik, nicht ständig sich widersprechende Aussagen
- aktive Info wenn sich Zubehörbestellungen um mehrere Wochen (bei mir waren es 8)
verzögern
- aktive Info wann das Rad montiert wird, damit man beim Rechnungsversand net evtl. n paar Wochen im Urlaub ist, und dann danach nach Bezahlung nochmal ne Weile warten muss.

(Liste kann gerne editiert/ergänzt werden)

Also ich finde die Zustände da bezgl. der Infopolitik (wie hier schon zu Hauf gepostet und bemängelt) unzureichend.

Hier sollte Canyon mal etwas für uns tun. Denn wir empfehlen ja schliesslich auch die bikes, nicht nur hier im Forum und wir kaufen sie auch. Und Mundpropaganda ist auch was wert, vor allem wenn Empfehlungen von Leuten kommen, von denen andere meinen sie hätten "Ahnung". Also da sollte von Canyon auch mal was zurückkommen.

Bisher habe ich da noch keine Besserungsaussagen in dieser Hinsicht erkennen können.


----------



## up_qualing (31. Mai 2005)

@DerStrolchist dir bei deiner VMT Zeile ein Tipfehler unterlaufen? müsste 15.6 heissen wegen dem  .

@SiscoSan
mein Montagetermin war am 10.5 und es ist noch nicht da. Dürfte deine Frage beantworten. Aber sobald es da ist gebe ich bescheid.

Hoffe nur noch ein paar Tage


----------



## markuztirol (31. Mai 2005)

ich hab mien es7 in M
juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Buhmuckel (31. Mai 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand mit VMT 12.5. schon sein ES7 bekommen? Das warten nervt langsam....
> 
> Sisco




 Oh Oh,  
ich warte auch auf mein ES7 - hätte letzte Woche kommen sollen.
Das klingt nicht gut....... 

Ich glaub das ES7 ist unter die ES6-Montageräder gekommen  
weil die so arg traurig inzwischen sind 
Aber solange sich hier Wrangler tummelt, will ich ruhig sein


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> @DerStrolchist dir bei deiner VMT Zeile ein Tipfehler unterlaufen? müsste 15.6 heissen wegen dem  .



Danke für die Info ;-) ist schon ausgebessert

soda - meine pedale (PD-M545) hab ich grad bekommen - fehlt noch das Bike dazu


----------



## Jobal (31. Mai 2005)

soooo, nach langem Warten, war es gestern soweit, ich konnte endlich mein ES6 in M abholen u. verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer    

Warten hat sich gelohnt, das Bike ist klasse, nach der Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Service weiß ich allerdings nicht ob ich mir einen solchen Marathon nochmal geben würde. Dreimal verschoben, die Hotline hat keine Ahnung o. lügt einem irgendwas vor, Bikes top, Service flop.

So long, Jobal


----------



## lasso1 (31. Mai 2005)

jörg0234 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am 15.02. bestellt . VMT sollte 13.04. sein   .
> Bis heute kein XC4 erhalten.



Also so langsam glaube ich Canyon vergibt die VMT über`n Daumen gepeilt,
oder einen Zufallsgenerator!  

Ich hatte am 10.02.05 ein XC6 in S bestellt
mein VMT ist allerdings 6 Wochen später angegeben  
27.05.2005

letzte Info von Canyon war

Ihr Rad ist noch nicht montiert. Aufgrund einiger verzögerter Komponentenlieferungen liegt unsere Montage derzeit deutlich zurück.
Aufgrund dessen rechne ich realistisch mit der Montage um den 5. bis 10.
Juni. Wir werden Sie dann unter 0xxxxxxxxx informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (31. Mai 2005)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Warten hat sich gelohnt, das Bike ist klasse, nach der Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Service weiß ich allerdings nicht ob ich mir einen solchen Marathon nochmal geben würde. Dreimal verschoben, die Hotline hat keine Ahnung o. lügt einem irgendwas vor, Bikes top, Service flop.




Ich kann mir auch nicht nicht vorstellen, dass, egal wie 'gut' das ES6 auch sein mag, wenn ich es dann endlich mal bekommen haben werde, diese 'Wunde' jemals wieder heilen wird.

Ich kann auch nur sagen: Nie wieder!

Wäre auch dringendst dafür, dass bei solchen 'Bike des Jahres' Contests der Bike Magazine AUF JEDEN FALL auch die Serviceleistungen (sprich Wartezeit/verlässliche Information/Umgang mit dem Kunden) der Hersteller bewertet wird!!!

Und bis jetzt hat da Canyon so ca. 0.2 von 100 möglichen Punkten!!!   
Aber wie wir ja schon erfahren haben (genau wie in den beiden Vorjahren   ), wird nächstes Jahr alles besser!!!

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, mit welchen Argumenten ich mich gegenüber meinen Freunden rechtfertigen soll, warum ich nicht einfach die seit Wochen zuhause deponierte Kohle schnappe und zum nächsten Händler um die Ecke gehe?!!?

Es ist wohl hauptsächlich nur noch "...jetzt ist es doch auch egal..." - aber von Vorfreude auf das ES6, wie sie vor langer, langer Zeit noch loderte, kann da nicht mehr die Rede sein


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

jetzt hab ich schon soooo lang gewartet - die paar wochen pack ich auch noch   würde ich sagen *hehe*


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mien es7 in M
> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



und hat sich das warten und der Frust jetzt gelohnt ?  

Viel Spass und allseits knitterfreie Fahrt


----------



## Wrangler (31. Mai 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber solange sich hier Wrangler tummelt, will ich ruhig sein



Schon in Ordnung   
Lasst ruhig alle richtig Dampf ab!

Was immer noch als großes Fragezeichen über meinem Kopf schwebt, ist die Frage, was mir dieses ganze Hin & Her mit Canyon sagen soll?!!?

Irgendwie passt das alles nicht zusammen - mag wohl auch an dieser 'halbtransparenten' Informationspolitik von Canyon liegen.

Bekommt jeder Hotlinemitarbeiter immer morgens irgendwelche Anweisungen, was er sagen soll oder saugt er sich spontan etwas aus den Fingern?!?!?

Ich finde es schon äußerst peinlich, wenn sich die getätigten Aussagen immer mal wieder widersprechen oder nicht einhalten lassen.

Oder ist es tatsächlich so ein unüberschaubares Durcheinander in dem Laden, dass sich da jeden Tag wieder etwas ändert?

Denn was soll man sonst von diesem Ablauf halten - wirkt nicht gerade seriös, oder?

Bestellt: 03.12.2004
VMT: 18.04.2005
per Brief verschoben auf: 19. KW
dann Anruf von Canyon: wg Montageengpässen wird mein Termin nochmal so ca. um 8 - 10 Tage verschoben - man bot mir die Versandkostenerstattung an.

Kurz darauf hier die Klärung von Staabi: es geht nicht um Montageengpässe - die ES6 Rahmen in Größe S wurden leider zu spät verschifft. Grobe Planung: Eintreffen Ende 20. KW / spätestens Anfang 21. KW bei Canyon.

Dann fragte ich noch einmal hier im Forum nach, ob ich mir Gedanken machen müsste, ob evtl. die Anbauteile für mein ES6 dann, wenn endlich mein Rahmen eintreffen sollte, 'verbaut' worden sein könnten...
Staabi gab Entwarung, dass die Anbauteile (sprich: Partkits) dann reserviert werden, wenn die Bestellung aufgenommen wird... - also kein Grund zur Sorge!

So jetzt stellte sich bei meinen wöchentlichen Nachfragen bei der Hotline heraus, dass wohl mittlerweile mein Rahmen da sei, aber immer noch ein 'Partkit' fehlen würde. (mmmm? Komisch?!?!)
Das nahm ich bei meinem ersten Anruf am 19.5. ja nochmal so hin, als mir zugesichert wurde, dass die Teile am 25.5. eintreffen sollten und Anfang dieser Woche, aufgrund meiner niedrigen Auftragsnummer, die Montage anstünde.
Am 27.5. bekam ich dann leider die E-Mail, dass immer noch nicht alle Teile da seien - und man mir keinen Termin nennen könnte.

Da habe ich mit hochroter Birne zum Telefon gegriffen - hatte auch recht schnell jemanden dran - und der durfte mir dann erstmal erklären, was denn da  nun genau fehlt.

Und jetzt fängt es an recht peinlich und unlogisch zu werden (unabhängig von diesem ewigen Aufgeschiebe): Er erzählte mir es handelt sich bei dem Partkit um die Anbauteile (also Laufräder, Bremsen etc)
Ich sagte ihm, dass ich hier extra nachgefragt hätte ob diese Teile denn für mein Rad reserviert seien und Herr Staab das bestätigt hätte.
Da meinte er, es würde sich ja speziell nur um die Anbaukits für die ES6 Räder handeln - die seinen ja noch nicht ausgeliefert (aha!!!!!)
Da lief ich langsam warm   
Ach so, noch kein ES6 ausgelieft? Ich ließ nur kurz den Begriff 'MTB News Forum fallen' - da korrigierte er seine Aussage auf 'ES6 in Größe S' - da konnt ich ihm aber auch versichern, dass zumindest ein ES6 in S an die Ex-Wartezimmervorsitzende hier ausgeliefert worden ist - und es davon sogar Beweisphotos gibt.
Da kam nur 'das weiß ich jetzt nicht...'
Wie dem auch sei - für mein Rad würden die Teile noch fehlen und vermutlich am 1.6. kommen.

So - das soll mir jetzt mal einer erklären!?!?
Wenn diese Teile reserviert worden sind - und für Melocross' ES6 da waren - müssten doch meine auch irgendwo lagern und warten, oder?
Außerdem: Was kommen denn an ein ES6 in S für andere Anbauteile dran als an ein ES6 in M, L oder XL?!?!?!

Wer hat mir denn da nur die Wahrheit gesagt?
Warum wird davon ausgegangen, mir so etwas erzählen zu können?

Fragen über Fragen!

Und die 98%ige Gewissheit, dass am 1.6. wieder nichts dabei sein wird!!!


----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler
Kann Deinen Unmut sehr gut verstehen, ich hätte es schon längst abbestellt....sowas darf einfach nicht sein! Ein halbes Jahr warten war schon der Hammer!

Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden der 2004 bestellt hat und sein Bike noch nicht bekommen hat? 
Weiterhin viel Glück für alle Wartenden!


----------



## Augus1328 (31. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler:

Ich bin ja glücklicher Canyon Besitzer, aber wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben darf: " Nimm die Kohle u. kauf Dir ein anderes Bike von nem anderen Hersteller".... Ich würd mich nicht so verarschen lassen. Dein Fall ist schon wirklich krass   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (31. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler: halt durch! bloss net aufgeben jetzt. Du bist stark! Der Canyon-Service kriegt Dich nicht klein. Die wollen ja fast förmlich dass Du stornierst, aber bleib am Ball, denn Du bist nachher der Gewinner!


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

@Wrangler

Wie da bei Dir läuft ist wirklich alles andere als in Ordnung. Du hast echt die 2005er A-Karte gezogen und hoffe das Canyon mal drüber nachdenkt Dich in irgendeiner Form, wie auch immer etwas zu entschädigen   

Hoffe echt das Dein Bike sehr bald bei Dir ist

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

wann denk ihr denn das meines montiert wird? ich lese ja schon einigen ausgelieferten ES7 - vielleicht auch in der Größe L ;-)

_*Zitat Info Canyon:
In dieser Woche werden wir Ihr Rad noch nicht montieren können. Derzeit befindet sich unsere Montage noch in der Bearbeitung von Aufträgen, die einige Wochen vorher abgegeben wurde. Realistisch gehe ich von einer Montage leider erst um den 15. Juni aus. Aufgrund der Menge der Aufträge ist dies nicht genauer absehbar.*_

wurde von 7.6. auf 30.5. und dann irgendwie doch auf 15.6. verschoben. Teile sollten ja eigentlich alle lagernd sein ;-)

@wrangler

drück dir die daumen das du in diesem halbjahr noch aufs bike kommst


----------



## Dosenbier (31. Mai 2005)

@PWau
Ja es gibt sie noch, die auch 2004 bestellt haben und immer noch warten.
XC9 in XL bestellt 13.12.2004
Vielleicht sollten wir aus ES6 in S und XC9 in XL ein Bike zusammenstellen,
dann kann zumindest einer fahren.
Prost


----------



## readymaker (31. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @PWau
> Ja es gibt sie noch, die auch 2004 bestellt haben und immer noch warten.
> XC9 in XL bestellt 13.12.2004
> Vielleicht sollten wir aus ES6 in S und XC9 in XL ein Bike zusammenstellen,
> ...



ja mich gibt auch noch. angeblich hätten ja gestern die restlichen teile für die xc9 eintreffen sollen und wegen der niedrigen auftragsnummer hätte das rad auch gleich montiert werden sollen. das zumindest hat mir der onkel am telefon erklärt.
ich hab nun aber gar keine lust anzurufen weil ich sowieso davon ausgehe dass der termin nicht hält weil schon wieder etwas fehlt. 

@dosenbier: hast du dich schon getraut anzurufen?


----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

Es hat sich gezeigt...die die am seltensten anrufen bekommen ihr Bike am schnellsten!


----------



## Sisu (31. Mai 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> wann denk ihr denn das meines montiert wird? ich lese ja schon einigen ausgelieferten ES7 - vielleicht auch in der Größe L ;-)
> 
> _*Zitat Info Canyon:
> In dieser Woche werden wir Ihr Rad noch nicht montieren können. Derzeit befindet sich unsere Montage noch in der Bearbeitung von Aufträgen, die einige Wochen vorher abgegeben wurde. Realistisch gehe ich von einer Montage leider erst um den 15. Juni aus. Aufgrund der Menge der Aufträge ist dies nicht genauer absehbar.*_
> ...


----------



## schorschradelt (31. Mai 2005)

Habe gerade nen Pappkarton von der Post bekommen ... mit einem funkelnigelnagel-ES7-in-M drin.

Bestellt hatte ich am 14.01.2005 (nicht 2004 !!!).

Ich habs gerade aufgebaut und werde heute abend mal ne kleine Runde drehen. Fahrbericht stelle ich gerne noch ein, aber erwartet nicht zuviel, ich wohne am Niederrhein. Hier gibt´s zwar schöne Waldtrails, aber ob das dazu ausreicht, das Fahrwerk so richtig zu fordern bezweifel ich schon mal im voraus. Ich werd mal ein bisschen rumspielen und schauen was sich so machen lässt.


@ wrangler: Junge, lass dich nicht kleinkriegen! Meine Frau sagt immer: Das ist wie bei der Geburt eines Kindes: Wenn´s erstmal da ist, ist der ganze Schmerz vergessen!


----------



## PWau (31. Mai 2005)

salto j. schrieb:
			
		

> @ wrangler: Junge, lass dich nicht kleinkriegen! Meine Frau sagt immer: Das ist wie bei der Geburt eines Kindes: Wenn´s erstmal da ist, ist der ganze Schmerz vergessen!


Brauch auch genauso lange...


----------



## kh-cap (31. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Schon in Ordnung
> Lasst ruhig alle richtig Dampf ab!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischgräte (31. Mai 2005)

Also,

ich habe diesen Thread ja nun einigermaßen regelmäßig verfolgt, da ich mir ein Yellowstone bestellt hatte.
Und ich muß sagen, er hat mich einigermaßen demoralisiert   
(Mein vorr. Montagetermin wäre Mitte Juli gewesen (leider nach meinem Urlaub).

Nun bin ich in München über einen Fahrradladen gestolpert, der mir ein Bike zusammengestellt hat: Kinesis Hardtail Rahmen, Marzocchi MX comp ETA 100 mm Federweg mit Lockout, Magura Julie Scheiben, ansonsten alles LX/XT. Am nächsten Tag wars fertig  
Preislich lags noch ca 70  unterm Yellowstone, dessen Bestellung ich daraufhin storniert habe (übrigens Lob an Canyon, daß das so problemlos geht  )
Nun bike ich seit einer Woche durch die Landschaft, und ich muß sagen, das Ding (leider hats (noch) keinen Namen) ist der Hammer     
Ausser daß die vordere Scheibe quietscht , weil mir dummerweise ÖL reingelaufen ist   (weiss da jemand Rat??)

Natürlich habe ich nun keinen Vergleich mit den entsprechenden Canyon Modellen aber ich wüßte momentan nicht, was besser sein könnte

Ich wünsche Euch Langzeitwartenden noch viel Durchhaltevermögen,

Christoph


----------



## sammy (31. Mai 2005)

ich dacht mir sowas auch grade.....

hab mein Bergamont beim Jehle (Ulm) am Mittwoch geordert (der hatte es nicht da wollts aber Bestellen) schwupps heut kam der Anruf...
Bike is da!!   

und der Preis....?

auch sehr OK

 

der Stevens Renner im April war auch 7 Tage nach Bestellung da...

Ich bewunder da Euer Durchaltevermögen echt!!!   

aber ich würde durchdrehen!!!!!    

vor allem nach dem Wetterchen vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## YB11 (31. Mai 2005)

Ich denke mal "Wrangler" hat Recht mit dem Zufallsprinzip bei Canyon!
Mein VMT war der 12.05. und mir wurde gerade zum wiederholten Male mitgeteilt, das zur Zeit Räder montiert werden, die ca. 3 Wochen vor meinem bestellt wurden.      Da ich am 18.02.05 bestellt habe, sehe ich schwarz für die 2004er Bestellungen. Wahrscheinlich sind die schon intern bei Canyon storniert worden (Verjährung)????? Sorry Wrangler.....
Neue Montage- und Liefertermine werden nicht vergeben, da sie zur Zeit nur grob geschätzt werden können. Also doch wie früher pie mal   !!!
Bei diesem Abarbeitungsstand werden die Märzbestellungen wohl im August ausgeliefert werden! Strolch & Co können beruhigt in den Sommerurlaub fahren......Vielleicht gibts im August schon die 2006er Parts???


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

Auftragsänderung:

ich hab mir die größeren schreiben bestellt und auch die schwereren schläuche - das wars. ich hab nachgefragt warum sich der termin auf der neuen auftragsbestätigung positiv geändert und dann wieder nach hinten verschoben wurde und folgende antwort bekommen:

_*Die Verzögerung war auch letzte Woche schon bekannt, das ist richtig.
Allerdings gibt unsere EDV bei einem späteren Nachdruck einer Bestätigung meistens einen falschen Termin an. Dieser kann früher oder auch später liegen, sagt aber letztendlich wenig aus. Bei einem Nachdruck sollte eigentlich darauf hingewiesen werden, was in Ihrem Fall wohl nicht beachtet wurde.*_

hmm - tolles system. wenn da die termine willkürlich vergeben werden - ist an der aussage mit dem zufallsprinzip sicher was dran *fg*


----------



## DerStrolch (31. Mai 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Strolch & Co können beruhigt in den Sommerurlaub fahren......Vielleicht gibts im August schon die 2006er Parts???



Also wenn mein bike bis mitten/ende juni nicht da ist können sie es behalten. hab urlaub usw beplant und mein altes bike bereits verkauft ..... dann werd ich auch einen lokalen händern aufsuchen. was hab ich von einem guten/günstigen bike das ich nicht fahren kann?!?!

hab den canyon tipp von einem kumpel - von den wartezeiten hat er aber nichts gesagt .....


----------



## raudi (31. Mai 2005)

so freunde,

mein radl ist da   

aber leider hats der Postmann noch in seinem Auto, er hat mir aber netterweise seine Handy-Nummer auf dem Benachrichtigungsschein hinterlassen!

ich melde mich hier jetzt offiziell aus dem Wartezimmer ab!

bestellt habe ich am 20.01.2005
Auftrags-Nr: 10070*
Voraussichtl. Montagetermin: 09.05.2005
Radl: XC8 gr. S

gruesse Raudi

ich muss weg und schauen das ich mein radl heut noch herbekomm


----------



## YB11 (31. Mai 2005)

Sorry "Strolch"... Ich wollte dich nicht erschrecken....aber eine Weile wirst Du wohl noch warten müssen! Wenns wirklich früher kommt dann ist es doch der
"Canyonlieferzeitrekord"  
Alle sagen zwar es lohnt sich zu warten, aber ohne Rad is fad......... :kotz:


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (31. Mai 2005)

Frag mich wie es mit dem Yellowstone läuft.
Wer möchte denn hier noch ein Yellowstone?


----------



## Ralf aus N (31. Mai 2005)

Servus,
auch ich darf mich endlich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam lag die ersehnte orange Benachrichtigungskarte im Briefkasten. Der Karton passt wie maßgeschneidert durch den Kofferraum vom A4, wohlgemerkt Stufenheck  Aufgrund des mäßigen Wetters, abgesehen von den letzten zwei Wochen, war die Wartezeit recht erträglich. Auf meine einzige Anfrage vorletzten Freitag bekam ich die Antwort mein ES6 würde womöglich die nächsten 7 Tage montiert und hier ist es. Somit kann ich mich über Falschinformationen nicht beschweren. Eine kurze Info über die Montageverschiebung wäre allerdings nett gewesen. Zur Orientierung: ES6 in XL,VMT war der 04.05. 
Zum Lieferzustand: dicker Kratzer in der Gabel und das Canyon-Emblem verabschiedet sich bereits vom Rahmen, ansonsten tiptop. 
Haltet durch, es lohnt sich   

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (31. Mai 2005)

Ralf aus N schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Lieferzustand: dicker Kratzer in der Gabel und das Canyon-Emblem verabschiedet sich bereits vom Rahmen,
> Ralf



Na das liest sich so, dass Canyon die Räder nicht mehr verschickt, sondern rausschmeist.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das Wrangler mittlerweile auch egal. Sie sollen ihm nur mitteilen, wann sie es schmeissen, dann fängt er es auch.

Ich ruf nur: Wrangler! Wrangler! Wrangler!

Es scheint so, dass Canyon-Besitzer, einen ganz harten Willen haben. Steht ein Hindernis im Weg, wird nicht umgekehrt, sondern so lange angefahren bis es überwunden ist.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## xysiu33 (31. Mai 2005)

Hi Wrangler, also das mit deinem Bike ist wirklich der Hammer des Jahres    Da sollte sich Canyon tatsächlich was überlegen, wie Sie dir das ganze Häck-Mäck einigermaßen wiedergutmachen !

Drücke für dich - und auch für alle anderen Wartenden - kräftig die Daumen.

Hoffe, daß morgen alles gut wird, Wrangler


----------



## Dosenbier (31. Mai 2005)

@readymaker
Nein ich habe nicht bei Canyon angerufen und ich werde dort auch nicht mehr anrufen. Zeitverschwendung, weil man sich ja eh nicht auf die Auskunft verlassen kann und sich nur ärgert. Wie schon gesagt, da ruf ich lieber
bei der Telefonseelsorge an. Die wissen zwar auch nicht, wann mein Bike kommt, aber haben zumindest Verständnis und man kommt sofort durch.
Prost


----------



## Staabi (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nur kurz aus dem Urlaub. Ich hatte in einem der Warte-Threads ja schon zu den ES6 in S gepostet. Bei allen ES6 in Sa waren die "Partskits" aus Versehen statt in die Luftfracht in die Seefracht gegangen. Ich habe aber jetzt zuhause leider keinen Überblick wo die partskits sind, lange sollte es aber nicht mehr dauern. Einzige Ausnahme war ein Partkit das bereits mit einem früheren Container kam, in dem auch die größeren ES6 waren, wie wir uinzwischen ja wissen war das Melocross' Bike. Bisher meines Wissens das einzige ES6 in S das ausgeliefert wurde. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da dank Urlaub nicht ganz auf dem letzten Stand. Für uns war die Sache auch sehr ärgerlich, weil alle Federgabeln, der Rahmen usw, für die ES6 in S an Lager sind, nur die vorgepackten Partskits fehlten - Dafür kann ich mich nur entschuldigen.

Und ja, wir arbeiten an der Entspannung der Liefersituation für 2006, unter anderem auch mit einem Software-Update das die Termine für die Hotline transparenter machen wird.

Viele Grüße,

Michael, total platt weil heute 8 Stunden lang Türrahmen aus Wänden und Riesenbüsche und Zierbäume aus Vorgarten gerissen habend.


----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir auch nicht nicht vorstellen, dass, egal wie 'gut' das ES6 auch sein mag, wenn ich es dann endlich mal bekommen haben werde, diese 'Wunde' jemals wieder heilen wird.
> 
> Ich kann auch nur sagen: Nie wieder!
> 
> ...


Hallo Wrangler,

geh doch mal zum Bunny Hopp in Hameln, vieleicht haben die da was für dich.

Ich nehme dann auch dein ES6 in S für meine Frau.
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## asksam (31. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat sich gezeigt...die die am seltensten anrufen bekommen ihr Bike am schnellsten!


  Stimmt! Ich wurde sogar von Canyon auf meinem Handy angerufen, und mir wurde die Verzögerung mitgeteilt. Es waren exakt die 3 1/2 Wochen, die angegeben waren. Wahrscheinlich lag es aber auch nur am Modell, da das ES 8 nicht so oft vertreten ist.

@Wrangler: Morgen ist doch schon der 1.6. Halt durch! Soviel kann doch normalerweise nicht auf einmal schiefgehen.

ciao asksam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (31. Mai 2005)

@ Wrangler   das ist echt hart wenn man ließt das du immer noch im Wartezimmer bist. Ich weiß noch genau wie du damals unter den Ersten warst die ihre Bestellung und Rahmengröße in die Liste hier im Forum eingetragen hatten . Zu heftig die Tatsache das du als Einziger von den Leuten damals noch kein Bike hast.
Das mit dem nicht mehr haben wollen, bzw. die Resignation nach dem Motte jetzt kommt es nicht mehr drauf an wie lange es dauert usw. kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Ich war auch an dieser Schwelle und dachte genau so, als ich dann das Bike endlich in den Händen hatte gefiel es mir auch nicht mehr so richtig. Dem ganzen hafteten halt die negativen Ereignisse wie Terminverschiebungen usw. an.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten und den anfänglichen Selbstvorwürfen nicht storniert zu haben und z.B. ein Cube bestellt zu haben, erwachte langsam die Euphorie. Inzwischen muss ich sagen stehe ich voll zu dem Bike und auch wieder zu Canyon, sicher war die ganze Beschaffung dieses Rades alles andere als ideal, aber das sehe ich entwischen als ein wohl dazugehöriges Übel an über das ich mich schlussendlich doch amüsieren kann.  War halt doch schon irgendwie lustig wie man sich speziell hier mit dem Wartezimmer die Zeit mit Spekulationen und Diskussionen selbst zur Qual gestaltet hat und usw. usw. usw. du kennst es ja.
Also ich würde auch sagen das du durchhalten solltest, das ES6 und Du werden bestimmt keine leichte Anfangszeit haben, aber das wird


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ES6 und Du werden bestimmt keine leichte Anfangszeit haben, aber das wird



Ein Bike ist doch kein Mensch....   


(obwohl ich derzeit fast, ähm, verliebt bin...   )


----------



## Melocross (31. Mai 2005)

@ Wrangler

das ist ja echt allles sehr beschéiden!! Drücke Dir von hier aus die Daumen das es bald mit Deinem ES6 in S klappt!!  


... das ich die einzige bin mit Gr S hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> DerStrolch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrangler (31. Mai 2005)

@all:
Vielen, vielen Dank für eure aufmunternden und mitfühlenden Worte, da kamen mir ja echt die Tränen als ich das hier alles gelesen habe, vielen Dank   
Erinnert mich ein wenig an die 'Save Ferris' Aktion in dem Film _Ferris Macht Blau_  



			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nur kurz aus dem Urlaub. Ich hatte in einem der Warte-Threads ja schon zu den ES6 in S gepostet. Bei allen ES6 in Sa waren die "Partskits" aus Versehen statt in die Luftfracht in die Seefracht gegangen. Ich habe aber jetzt zuhause leider keinen Überblick wo die partskits sind, lange sollte es aber nicht mehr dauern. Einzige Ausnahme war ein Partkit das bereits mit einem früheren Container kam, in dem auch die größeren ES6 waren, wie wir uinzwischen ja wissen war das Melocross' Bike. Bisher meines Wissens das einzige ES6 in S das ausgeliefert wurde. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da dank Urlaub nicht ganz auf dem letzten Stand. Für uns war die Sache auch sehr ärgerlich, weil alle Federgabeln, der Rahmen usw, für die ES6 in S an Lager sind, nur die vorgepackten Partskits fehlten - Dafür kann ich mich nur entschuldigen.



Ersetze bitte das Wort _Partkit _durch den Begriff _ES6 Rahmen in S_ - dann kann ich dir zustimmen.
Und glaube mir: ich habe mir deine Postings immer wortwörtlich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen - nie war da die Rede von irgendwelchen anderen Teilen, außer den zu spät verschifften ES6 Rahmen...

Das Ganze lässt mich dann doch etwas an der Logik bzw Gerechtigkeit der Montagereihenfolge bei Canyon zweifeln.
Es ist ja ok, wenn einem bestimmten Radmodell die Zubehörteile zugeordnet und reserviert werden. Aber wieso geschieht das denn bitte auch größenabhängig.

Das ein Rad in Größe S nicht montiert werden kann, wenn der Rahmen in Größe S nicht da ist leuchtet mir ja noch ein, aber wo ist da der Unterschied bei den Partkits?!?!

Und selbst wenn es dafür tatsächlich einen berechtigten Grund geben sollte - warum erfährt man dann nicht tatsächlich einmal, woran man ist?

Und meinst du nicht, dass eine Aussage wie _lange sollte es aber nicht mehr dauern_ in diesem Zusammenhang recht anmaßend ist?   

Ich möchte EINMAL etwas Positives, Engagiertes, Aktives von Canyon hören und erleben - ein Entgegenkommen   

Nicht immer wieder aus der Nase gezogene widersprüchliche Ausreden, auf die man fast so lange warten muß wie auf das Bike selbst.

Und dieser abgekaute Hinweis: Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser - wer glaubt denn noch daran?

Tut etwas für euren guten Ruf!

JETZT!!!


----------



## Groo (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde   !

Ich brauch glaub ich auch ein wenig Zuspruch von Euch  bzgl. meines ES 6 in S. 

Habe eine ähnlich lange Leidensgeschichte wie Wrangler hinter mir. 

Bestellt Anfang Dezember...bis heute nur frustrierende und widersprüchliche "Aussagen" von Canyon.

Habe mich zu Anfang vor Vorfreude überschlagen (das ES6 im Katalog immer und immer wieder sehnsüchtig bewundert; ES6-Bild als Desktop-Hintergrund; GPS für Alpencross gekauft; Moser und andere Bike-Führer gewälzt, geträumt ... geträumt vom Bike-Urlaub am Lago, vom Alpencross, vom Bike-Training Mai bis August für´n AlpenX... was man halt so macht wenn man es vor Vorfreude nicht mehr aushält)

Dann die ersten Schreckensmeldungen im Thread Wartezimmer... 
sie sind Gewissheit geworden, 
mit jedem Terminverschieben mit jedem Anruf bei Canyon, mit jedem Hot-Line-Warteschleifen-Generve habe ich die Vorfreude langsam bewußt gekillt um nicht Verrückt zu werden. Jetzt ist nichts mehr übrig... nur noch bodenlose Entäuschung. 

Irgendwie habe ich überhaupt keinen Bock mehr auf das Bike. Verarsche auf der ganzen Linie. Im normalen Alltag kaufe ich bei keinem Geschäft, was einen so behandelt. Da zahle ich lieber ein paar hunderter mehr und hab meinen Stolz behalten...  

Ok, genug gejammert   (musste mal sein, da ich in den letzten Wochen/Monaten im Wartezimmer eher leise ohne Kommentar vormichhingeschimpft habe).

Habe einen Lokal-Dealer mit Specialized FSR Pro. Er macht mir einen "Freundschaftspreis" von -30%. Ist absolut über meinem Limit (Preis=2300) aber ohne emotionale Belastung. Was meint Ihr dazu?  

Mit meiner Canyon-Vorfreude ist aber auch irgendwie meine Leidenschaft für MTB flöten gegangen. Düse mit meinem Renner durchs Voralpenland...mache wunderbare Bergsteiger-Touren und denke gar nicht mehr ans biken.   

Kennt Ihr ein Rezept, wie man sich wieder motivieren kann?. Nach all den Entäuschungen mit Cayon???  

Wie würdet Ihr Euch dem ES6 bzw. dem Biken allgemein wieder annähern?

Danke im voraus für ein paar aufmunternde Worte. 

Grüße voller Solidarität alle Wartenden und freue mich mit den glücklichen Schon-Canyon-Besitzern.   

Groo


----------



## SiscoSan (31. Mai 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> ... man bot mir die Versandkostenerstattung an.



Eigentlich sollten Sie in deinem Fall mindestens ein komplettes Verschleißset (Schläuche/Mäntel/Kette) beilegen und ein entschuldigungsschreiben.

Ich warte zwar nicht so lange auf mein Bike (VMT 12.5.) wie manch andere hier, aber habe in der Zeit mindestens 5 Terminverschiebungen, beginnend mit kw19, dann kw14, dann kw15 und dann ende kw16, dann doch der vmt, dann 20.5, hinter mir. Meine Freundin wartet seit 11.4. auf ihr XC5, und sie hat 1 Monat nach Ablauf VMT mal per Mail nachgefragen müssen wo es denn bleibt - von selber hat canyon da nicht reagiert.  Wir haben jetzt den 1.6. und das Bike ist immer noch nicht da. HAAALLLOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Langsam finde ich dieses Geschäftgebahren zum  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

Ich kann einsehen dass sich der VMT mal um 2 Wochen verschiebt, aber in diesem Fall erwarte ich in Zeiten der EDV, die Canyon ja bestimmt auch einsetzt, dass man den Personenkreis, der von einer Verschiebung betroffen ist, aktiv per eMail benachrichtigt. Wenn sich der Montagetermin derart extrem verschiebt dann würde ich wenigstens die Leute durch kleine Presentchen im 5-10 Bereich bei Laune halten. Ich bin mir sicher ne kleine Lenkerklingel oder 2 Beigelegte Schläuche oder eine Versandkostenerstattung könnten die Moral einiger wartenden hier extrem verbessern - wie seht ihr das?

Ich kann nur sagen dass ich ende dieser Woche wohl keine NERVen mehr haben werde und wohl für 2 Leute die Bestellung stornieren werde, wenn seitens Canyon nicht endlich mal konkrete Aussagen oder "Moralhebungsaktionen" gestartet werden. Die Zeit die ich mit telefonieren, mailen und hier (hier ist es wenigstens erfreulich) verbracht habe kann ich auch mit dem suchen nach vergleichbaren Bikes verbringen - und meine ergebnisse zum Beispiel hier posten (www.poison-bikes.de baut super räder - gardasee-erprobt und innerhalb von 7-10 tagen geliefert).

Liebes Canyon Team tut endlich mal was und stellt einen hotliner für nen tag aber der aktiv auf die armen Biker zugeht und deren Moral hebt (s.o.). Ihr seid  dabei eure durch gute Bikes gewonnene hohe Stellung im MTB-Markt durch einen miserablen, ja geradezu kundenfeindlichen Service zu ruinieren. Das wollt ihr nicht, dass wollen wir nicht!

Gute Nacht,
SiscoSan


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

@ Canyon - ist ja hier das Herstellerforum

Ich finde in so einem Extremfall solltet Ihr Wrangler nicht nur schnellstens sein Bike zukommen lassen (villeicht per Canyon Kurierfahrt  ) sondern noch irgendwas Promotionhaftes anzustelllen  . Hmm, wäre bestimmt cool Wrangler mal positiv   zu sehen.

@Wrangler - wir sind bei DIR   
 
Rumble


----------



## SiscoSan (31. Mai 2005)

Groo schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt Ihr ein Rezept, wie man sich wieder motivieren kann?. Nach all den Entäuschungen mit Cayon???



guckst du hier:

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shop/artikel.php?artikelid=980&uin=c89680db3bdc8e6e513c53bf13000dc3

würde noch in bessere laufräder investieren, ansonsten ist das eine echte alternative!

Ciao,
SiscoSan


----------



## rumblefish (31. Mai 2005)

Groo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Canyon-Gemeinde   !
> 
> Bestellt Anfang Dezember...bis heute nur frustrierende und widersprüchliche "Aussagen" von Canyon.
> 
> Habe einen Lokal-Dealer mit Specialized FSR Pro. Er macht mir einen "Freundschaftspreis" von -30%. Ist absolut über meinem Limit (Preis=2300) aber ohne emotionale Belastung. Was meint Ihr dazu?



Nee, bitte nicht kurz vor dem Ziel noch schlappmachen. Klar geht das eigentlich gar nicht was Canyon hier mit vielen Bestellern macht, aber Du wartest jetzt schon einige Monate darauf. Und ganz ehrlich ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss echt genial.Das wirst Du spätestens sehen wenn Du das Bike hast. Denk einfach an die Preisdifferenz in Bezug auf die Wartetage und so schnell kannst Du kaum Geld verdienen   

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (1. Juni 2005)

vmt am 15.4. !!!
dosenbier und ich haben auch schon 7 wochen verschiebungen hinter uns.

das sind fast 2 (!!!) monate verspätung. ich hab zwar noch ein nettes hardtail, aber man bedenke den wertverlust den ein bike in 2 monaten mitmacht. das gleiche bike ist mitten in der saison sicher schon um einiges weniger wert als am anfang.


----------



## DerStrolch (1. Juni 2005)

Partkits & Co...

Wenn jetzt für eine ES6 in S das/die Partkits fehlen - was passiert zu den Montageterminen dieser Bikes?!?

Es kann ja nicht sein das diese Kits für alle Bikes fehlen - oder? Wie ich hier sehe wird auf SÄMTLICHE Bikes gewartet - nicht nur auf ein bestimmtes Modell in einer bestimmten Größe - oder? Ein ES in S wird ja wohl die gleichen Parts abbekommen wie das gleiche Modell in M oder L - oder gibt es die Shimano Parts auch in unterschiedlichen Größen ?!?

Wenn jetzt eine ES in S nicht montiert werden kann - warum auch immer - bau ich halt das nächste Bike der im "Montagezyklus" steht. Ob das jetzt eine ESx in der Größe y, ein XC oder was auch immer ist. Dadurch sollten wenigstens die anderen Wartenden schneller dran kommen. Wenn die Partkits dann doch mal eintreffen kann ich ja die noch nicht montierten Bike zu jetzt frei gewordenen Terminen "einschieben" und schnellst möglich montieren.

Oder haben die Jungs & Mädel frei wenn mal eine Partkit fehlt? *fg*


----------



## Staabi (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

"Partskits" sind tatsächlich für eine Rahmengröße vorgepackt und spezifiziert. Dazu gehören ja auch nicht nur Shimano-Teile sondern auch verschiedene andere Parts. Und natürlich werden andere Räder gebaut wenn für ein Rad das zur Montage anstand noch nicht alle Teile da sind. Ihr dürft eines nicht vergessen: Der Kundenkreis hier im Wartezimmer oder allgemein im Canyon-Forum ist verglichen mit der Gesamtkundenzahl eher klein. Wir verkaufen einige tausend Räder im Jahr, da ist für Auslastung der Werkstatt schon gesorgt 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## reini4294 (1. Juni 2005)

XC7 in Größe M
Bestellt am 18.1.2005 Montagetermin laut AB 11.04.2004 ist heute in Linz (Österreich) eingetroffen.
Das Bike ist wunderschön und fahren werd ich erstmals zum Wochenende. Ich habe echt eine Riesenfreude das Radl endlich bekommen zu haben.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen möglichst baldigen Liefertermin und viel Spaß mit euren Radeln.

PS: Noch einmal würde ich nicht mehr so lange warten!


----------



## Silvi (1. Juni 2005)

> Ihr dürft eines nicht vergessen: Der Kundenkreis hier im Wartezimmer oder allgemein im Canyon-Forum ist verglichen mit der Gesamtkundenzahl eher klein.



Einen schönen guten Morgen,

ich verfolge diesen Thread bislang nur nebenbei und bin durch das Warten auf das Bike meines Partners in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Nun endlich ist das RC 8 am vergangenen Freitag eingetroffen.....

Was mich jetzt noch so richtig auf die Palme bringt ist diese anmaßende Arroganz, die Aussage von Staabi beinhaltet meines Erachtens nichts anderes als: Ihr nervt, regt euch nicht so auf, ihr seid ein verschwindend geringer Teil. Canyon hat einen super Service gegenüber seinen Kunden. Dabei möchte ich vermuten, dass bei diversen anderen Bestellern, die nicht im Forum vertreten sind, es ebenfalls zu diesen bekannten Kundenservice gekommen ist.

Silvi


----------



## GPS_BIKER (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo euch allen Wartenden.

Hab mir lange dieses Forum angesehen und mit euch gelitten. 
Hatten ja genügend Möglichkeiten dazu. Das gewisse Teile nicht gesendet wurden und somit die Montage länger dauert hab ich mir ja noch einreden lassen. Was mir aber bei dieser Firma sonst noch alles passiert ist: 

Meine "heilige" Auftragsnummer ist verlorengegangen, die passte nicht zur Kundennummer!! Ohne Anruf hätt ich das Rad nie bekommen. 
Ich wechselte die Zahlungsart von Vorauszahlung auf Kreditkarte, dies hat ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon irgendwo verschmissen oder sonst was gemacht damit. Jetzt hab ich zwar eine Rechnung aber kein Bike. Die Mitarbeiter bei der canyon hotline sind zwar alle sehr nett, nur wissen sie nicht was sie/oder  die anderen tun! 

6 Monate Wartezeit entspricht nicht mehr dem Computerzeitalter!
In der Zwischenzeit hätt ich schon 2 "billigräder" zusammenfahren können!

Viel spass noch


----------



## bergmax (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen diesen erbaulichen Thread verfolgt habe, werde ich mich nun abmelden. Mein RC8 kommt mit 2 Wochen Verzug.    Ganz ohne nervenaufreibende Anrufe oder sonstigen Stress. Emails wurden innerhalb von wenigen Stunden konsequent beantwortet und die Zusammenarbeit war bisher excellent.

Ich wünschen den wenigen, wo offensichtlich alles schief zu laufen scheint noch etwas Geduld. Wird schon noch klappen und vielleicht läßt sich Canyon doch noch zu einer Wiedergutmachung überzeugen. Scheint bei manchen echt notwendig zu sein.

Viel Spass noch in diesem Thread, 

@melocross: war eine gute Idee.   

Bergmax


----------



## jajaballard (1. Juni 2005)

So, jetzt ist es Zeit sich zu verabschieden. 
Da Canyon den Liefertermin für mein RC7 auf Anfang Juni verschoben hat, musste ich leider Konsequenzen ziehen und die Bestellung stornieren. Es wurde zwar ein "Naturalrabatt" in Höhe von 30 gewährt, aber der wiegt nun leider nicht einen Urlaub ohne Bike auf.
Also bin ich zum Bikemaxx in Stuttgart und habe mir dort ein VOITEL meIV gekauft. Ich kannte das Rad schon, da meine Freundin auch so eins hat und sehr zufrieden ist. Die Ausstattung liegt so in etwa wie bei dem RC7, allerdings mit Luise FR und DT-Dämpfer. Die Jungs sind mir für das Rad gut mit dem Preis entgegen gekommen. Und siehe da, ich konnte es direkt mitnehmen.   War absolut die richtige Enscheidung, denn ich bin am gleichen Tag noch in Urlaub nach Südfrankreich gestarted. Dort im Luberon hätte ich mit meinem alten Cannondale echt das Heulen bekommen, vor allem wenn mein Neues dann erst nach  dem Urlaub fertig geworden wär. So war es einfach klasse.  Die Gegend bietet viel und vor allem traumhaftes Trails. Siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=132598 

Also seit noch tapfer. Eure Canons kommen bestimmt. Irgendwann. Und Danke für die nette Zeit im Wartezimmer.


----------



## Sisu (1. Juni 2005)

@rumblefish
danke für den Hinweis auf den anderen Thread  ....hatte ich mir gestern schon ausgedruckt,denn auf den Beschreibungen von Manitou für Gabel/Dämpfer,die ich auf der Canyon Homepage runtergeladen hatte,...habe ich eigentlich nur Bahnhof verstanden  
Allerdings hoffe ich da noch auf Unterstützung durch meinen Freund,der ja schon seit 10 Jahren MTB fährt und relativ viel Ahnung hat.  
Leider ist der momentan nur wie ein Irrer auf seinem Rennrad unterwegs,da er Anfang Juni in den Dolomiten einen Marathon mitfährt.
(Das ist auch der Grund,weshalb ich momentan noch nicht meckere,daß mein Bike noch dauert......aber ab dem 04.07 könnte ich dann auch ungemütlich werden   )
Aber sobald ich mein Bike habe wird das Rennrad an die Wand gehängt  
und sich intensivst mit meinem ES7 befaßt  
Den Sattel und die Schnellspanner werde ich wohl auch ziemlich schnell tauschen...dickere Schläuche hatte ich auch nachgeordert....mal sehen wie lange die Reifen halten....dann kann ich sie immer noch austauschen,... 
ansonsten kann ich es kaum erwarten am Gardasee die Grenzen der Gabel/des Dämpfers auszutesten.Bin zum Glück kein ängstlicher Typ ...  
Die Federkennlinie der Minute 3 ist ja soweit ich weiß recht linear(fast wie von einer Stahlfeder).....daher bin ich schon sehr auf das Ansprechverhalten gespannt!

Ich hoffe nicht daß wir hier längere Zeit nichts mehr von dir hören,denn sonst müssen wir uns am Ende noch Sorgen machen....  

Wie sieht´s eigentlich aus mit einem Fahrbericht von markuztirol????
Habe ich da was übersehen???

So,wir warten einfach mal weiter  

Servus 
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelha (1. Juni 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> .... vergleichbaren Bikes verbringen - und meine ergebnisse zum Beispiel hier posten (www.poison-bikes.de baut super räder - gardasee-erprobt und innerhalb von 7-10 tagen geliefert).....
> SiscoSan



Ich hab mein XC 5 zwar erst am 19.05.05 bestellt (VMt: 22.07.05), aber wenn ich mir das Wartezimmer hier durchlese....

An die Poison - Bikes hab ich auch schon gedacht (der Laden ist nur so 25km von mir entfernt) und meine Freundin hat auch ein Poison...

Werde mal noch ein wenig auf das Canyon warten, aber dann kann ich auch ganz schnell beim "Herr Poison" sein.

Warten wir mal ab.
Michael


----------



## markuztirol (1. Juni 2005)

vorläufiger fahrbericht es7

@ sisu hehe .. hätt ich fast vergessn *gg* 

so nun aber zur kurzberwertung mienerseits...


rauf geht das bike dank it super!! durch das absenken kommt man auch in sehr steilen pasagen beim uphill nicht ins kippen und man hat eine sehr angenehme sitzposition die meinem kaputtem rücken kaum probleme bereitet

das bike baut allerdings recht hoch ... sehr hohes oberrohr... eine halbe numer kliener wär das bike sympatischer *gg* .. bez könnte das oberrohr duetlich tiefer liegen, .... solange man am bike ist ist das oberrohr kein problem, aber wenn man rumblödelt bzw absteigen muss .. dann ist das rohr halt im weg

ja und zum runterfahren.. im vergleichmit dem enduro spezi elite 04 ist das bike was untergrund schluckfreude betrifft um welten besser als das spezi .. der hinterbau am es7 arbeitet mit dem dämpfer super ... wippt so gut wie gar nicht beim rauffahren , auch mit wenig druck im spv.. außer man hämmert unrund in die pedale!

die gabel ist auch sehr gut..sie könnte nur etwas steifer sein.. was mit besserne schnellspannern aber schon erreicht werden kann .... die iridium dinger bitte mit vorsicht gnießen.. ich verwende sie nicht mehr , da sie bei mir und meiner fahrweiße locker werden.

das nerve ist dem spezialiced bike in sachen wendigkeit etwas unterlegen... das verspeilte fehlt mir ein bisschen. man muss schon ein bisschen nachdrücken um das hinterrad in einem engem singletrail gezielt rumdriften zu können, und bei größeren absätzen muss man die gabel auch recht fest hochreißen.. wenn man das nicht schafft auch egal.. das bike schluckt eh alles weg.

sehr gutmütiges verhalten ... und man fährt wie .. piep ...

man muss wenn man in den kurven gas gibt aber auch noch aufpassen dass man mit dem pedal nicht am boden hängenbleibt... also nicht zu stark reinlegen und treten.. das geht nicht gut *gg*


bremsen .. hehe supiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

alles in allem super gutes bike.... könnte für meinen geschmack verspielter sein

schöne grüße aus innsbruck 

bike nerve es7   M
bin 180 sl 83
75kg


----------



## DerStrolch (1. Juni 2005)

@Staabi & werkstattauslastung

Klar ist die werkstatt ausgelastet - war nicht bös gemeint. möglich auch das grad die, die lange warten was zu nörgeln gesucht und sich hier gefunden haben ;-) ich nörgel noch nicht - finde nur manch wiedersprüchliche auskünfte "irreführend". wenn das mal so  dann wieder so heißt fühlt man sich halt mal verarscht.

mein bike hat laut erster Auftragsbestätigung 7.6.2005 VMT - die eine oder andere woche darüber hinaus ist sicher kein problem. wenn das aber das eine oder andere monat wird sieht es sicher anders aus.

die biker wollen unter umständen auch touren wenn nicht gar urlaube (garda ...) usw planen. ich z.b. hab mein altes bike verkauft und hab bis das neue da ist keines mehr. ist auch nicht so easy eine bike loszuwerden .... und da ich nicht wirklich zu viel kohle rumliegen habe ...

und jetzt wieder los auf den bau staabi   nicht da auch nur verschoben wird


----------



## Sisu (1. Juni 2005)

@rumblefish
@markuztirol
...danke für die anschaulichen Erfahrungsberichte....ich kann´s kaum noch erwarten,bis ich mein ES7 unterm Hintern habe  
und nach euren Beschreibungen ist es genau das Bike,das ich mir vorgestellt habe   

Wäre aber nett wenn ihr noch ab und an vorbeischaut im Wartezimmer  
und alle Neuigkeiten postet

Servus aus München
Sisu


----------



## YB11 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Staabi...

ich denke jeder hier im Forum weiß, das Ihr mehr als 5 Räder im Jahr zusammenbaut. Es wäre trotzdem mal interessant zu wissen, wieviel
Bikes so täglich bei Euch montiert werden?  Das würde vielen von uns Wartenden mal einen kleinen Einblick in den Arbeitsalltag bei Canyon geben. Oder sind solche Angaben GVS (Geheime Verschlußsache)?
Was macht denn Euer Werkstattteam von Januar bis April? Die meisten Parts kommen ja erst im April....Werden da vieleicht die Überstunden vom Vorjahr abgebummelt?


----------



## Dosenbier (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Canyon,
ich habe leider den Fehler gemacht, bereits im Dezember, in unserem Verein und Freunden zu erzählen, was für ein geiles Bike ich mir bestellt habe.
So etwas tu ich nie wieder, inzwischen glaubt mir ja keiner mehr. Also
verflixt nochmal, wo bleibt das XC9.   
Im CubeForum habe ich eine neue Ausrede gelesen, Rohstoffknappheit, weshalb die auch nicht leifern können.
Da sieht man, Schuld ist wieder mal die SPD und die Grünen, weil
die mich als Dosenbier verbieten und so kann ich auch nicht als Alurahmen
recycelt werden.  
na dann Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieviel
> Bikes so täglich bei Euch montiert werden?  Das würde vielen von uns Wartenden mal einen kleinen Einblick in den Arbeitsalltag bei Canyon geben.



Wozu...?


----------



## DerStrolch (1. Juni 2005)

haben wir ein glück das das alu rahmen sind   wir bekommen in der automobilindustrie die stahlkanppheit auch preislich ordentlich zu spüren   weil ja die leute aus dem osten (china & co) alles aufkaufen


----------



## DerStrolch (1. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu...?



stimmt - nur die stückzahl die pro tag montiert wird ist sinnlos - dann müsstest wissen wie viel bikes vor dir dran sind *hehe*

gab mal bzw gibt sie noch immer - due MÜNCH motorräder. da konntest bei der montage deines bike via webcam zuschauen ;-) 

wer ist alles für eine webcam in der canyon montagehalle?


----------



## Buhmuckel (1. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Sisu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## readymaker (1. Juni 2005)

@dosenbier

hab gerade eine antwort von canyon bekommen.


> Die Komponenten sind in der Tat endlich diesen Montag bei uns eingetroffen und Ihr Rad befindet sich in der Montagevorbereitung. Die Montage sollte somit sehr kurzfristig erfolgen; ich gehe davon aus, dass das Paket in den ersten 2 Tagen der kommenden Woche an DHL übergeben werden kann.



das ist ja zum ersten mal eine gute nachricht. da du ja 2 tage vor mir bestellt hast sollte für dich ja so ziemlich das gleiche gelten. schaut so aus als wären wir auf der zielgeraden angelangt.


----------



## Staabi (1. Juni 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jetzt noch so richtig auf die Palme bringt ist diese anmaßende Arroganz, die Aussage von Staabi beinhaltet meines Erachtens nichts anderes als: Ihr nervt, regt euch nicht so auf, ihr seid ein verschwindend geringer Teil. Canyon hat einen super Service gegenüber seinen Kunden. Dabei möchte ich vermuten, dass bei diversen anderen Bestellern, die nicht im Forum vertreten sind, es ebenfalls zu diesen bekannten Kundenservice gekommen ist.



Sorry, das war in keiner Weise arrogant gemeint, sondern nur auf die Frage, ob wir wenn Teile nicht an Lager sind die Leute heimschicken. Es ist schlicht Tatsache, das wir hier im Forum nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Canyon-Kunden vertreten haben und erheblich mehr Bikes gebaut werden als hier der Eindruck entsteht. Das wir in diesem Jahr Probleme mit Liefer-fähigkeit und -termineinhaltung haben kann und möchte ich gar nicht abstreiten. Das Problem bei Foren ist halt, das eine Aussage ohne die entsprechende Stimmlage des "Aussagenden" auch schnell komplett falsch verstanden werden kann.

Grüße,

Michael, immer noch im Urlaub


----------



## ow1 (1. Juni 2005)

*Es ist da!!!*      


Es ist silbern und sieht einfach hammermässig aus    

Am 6.1.05 bestellt, Montagetermin ursprünglich am 29.04.05, bei mir eingetroffen heute 1.6.05. Naja viel länger hätte ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten  

@wangler
Ich dreh dann mal ne Runde nur für dich 

Bilder sind heute Abend dann zu sehen.

Tschüss und haltet durch   
ow1


----------



## Dosenbier (1. Juni 2005)

@readymaker
hoffentlich ist die Zielgerade nicht unendlich. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerade
Prost


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

@ow1: 
noch ein Glücklicher, gratuliere!

lg
Flo, der sich heute zum ersten Mal mitm ES6 weh getan hat....


----------



## wime (1. Juni 2005)

@ow1

Hey ow1, ich gratuliere, deine Rechnung mit der Mittwochlieferung ist voll aufgegangen.
Jetzt kannst du auch die Bündner Berge unsicher machen.
Ich gehöre leider wieder zu den Wartenden,   da ein Kolben meiner Hinterradbremse irgendwie nicht dicht ist und ich sie vor 2 Wochen zu Magura eingeschickt habe. Habe so halt leider wieder mein altes Hardtail in Betrieb nehmen müssen. Musste feststellen dass es ein riesen Unterschied zu meinem XC8 ist. Komme nähmlich mit dem alten Teil meinem 11 Jährigen jungen Bergab nicht mehr nach.   

Darum an alle noch Wartenden, es lohnt sich

Gruss aus dem Seeland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (1. Juni 2005)

Wrangler, wo bist du ? Auf dem Weg nach Koblenz ?

Bike abholen oder bewaffnet ? Oder beides ?

Was sagt dir Canyon heute ?

Drücke dir immer noch die Daumen....


----------



## Sisu (1. Juni 2005)

@staabi(der zwar im Urlaub ist aber doch ab und zu hier reinschaut  )

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon mal einige Infos auf der Homepage upzudaten?
denn:

Alle Canyon-Bikes werden erst auf Bestellung in unserer Neuradmontage aufgebaut, eingestellt und probegefahren.

Die Wartezeit von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung beträgt im Normalfall 14 Tage. In Ausnahmefällen, wenn z.B. Zubehörteile nicht verfügbar sind, kann die Wartezeit auch darüber liegen.  

     

Reusper Reusper.....es wäre doch viel realistischer es darzustellen,wie es tatsächlich ist.
Daß vor April sowieso keine Auslieferungen erfolgen können,da Lieferungen erst aus Asien verschifft werden etc.
Von Ausnahmefällen kann doch wohl keine Rede sein?

Diese Aussage kann doch höchstens auf vielleicht 5-10% aller Bikes zutreffen,oder irre ich mich da  

Ich fände es den Kunden gegenüber jedenfalls ehrlicher mit offenen Karten zu spielen.....und letztes Jahr war es ja wohl auch schon ein Disaster...soweit ich gehört habe.

Ich muß zugeben, als mir mein Freund mal den Tip mit Canyon gegeben hat(Letztes Jahr im Oktober)...habe ich mir erstmal die Prospekte zuschicken lassen....und überlegt....und überlegt(anscheinend doch zu lange)...welches Bike denn für meine Zwecke am Bessten wäre.
Daß man da soooooo lange drauf warten muß,habe ich erst am Telefon,bei der Bestellung erfahren.
Ich war zugegebenermaßen ersteinmal etwas demoralisiert  
habe mich aber damit getröstet,daß das Wetter eh nicht gerade zum Biken einlädt.

Ich denke ihr solltet da wirklich was unternehmen,damit die Leute nicht so gefrustet sind(in Zukunft)....u.v.a. wäre es angebracht bei Nichteinhaltung der VMT zumindest eine kurze Info an die Betreffenden zu schicken.

Das ist der Punkt,den ich ganz u.gar nicht verstehe.....diesen ominösen Brief habt ihr ja auch an alle geschickt......wurde dann per email wieder widerrufen,...und seitdem erfährt man nur noch durch Eigeninitiative,was Sache ist(oder auch nicht  )

Liegt es an den Kosten,die sowas versursachen würde,oder habt ihr einfach zu wenig Personal?

Diese Überlegungen sind nicht böse gemeint,ich versuche nur eure Geschäftspolitik zu verstehen(habe selbst mit Kunden zu tun....und bei mir wäre so etwas undenkbar!)

Über ein kurzes Feedback wäre ich sehr dankbar  
ev.wäre es auch schön eine Stellungnahme zu dem Problem mit den Iridium-
Schnellspannern zu bekommen....da kam noch nichts von eurer Seite!

Vielen Dank  

Servus aus München
Sisu


----------



## wime (1. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Flo, der sich heute zum ersten Mal weh getan hat mitm ES6....



Hey erzähl, hat dich auf einen Singletrail ein Wanderer in den Abgrund gestürzt 

Willy


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Hey erzähl, hat dich auf einen Singletrail ein Wanderer in den Abgrund gestürzt
> 
> Willy



Na, hab mich bloß etwas blöd angestellt...

...bin heute nach der FH etwas durch die Stadt "gecruist" und ein wenig herumgesprungen...
Ich hab so Plattform-Klickpedale mit richtigen Madenschrauben-Pins --- die hab ich mir in beide Schienbeine gebohrt...   

(Jeweils bei einem Sprung, patschert halt... )


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Juni 2005)

schienbeinschoner sind da schon was....  eventuell die für fussballer, kosten nen 20er und man siehts sie unter den Hosen gar nicht (ausser bei kurzen  )


klickpedale mit Pins? WellGo, Azonic, oder sonst was von E-Bay? kommst du da auch so shclecht rein?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

Ja, ich habe eh so Dainese Knie-Schienbeinschoner, war aber zu blöd, sie auch zu tragen... 

Die Wellgo/Azonic-Dinger von ebay liegen unter meinem Schreibtisch - die hatte ich nur kurz am Rad...
Der Halt mit normalen Schuhen ist zwar phänomenal, dafür ist das Ausklicken derart hakelig, das war mir zu gefährlich...   

Ich habe jetzt andere günstige Pedale (Onza) mit Metallkäfig. Die hatten schon drei Gewinde für Pins pro Seite drin - da hab ich jetzt selber noch ein paar Löcher gebohrt und Gewinde reingeschnitten. 
Bin recht zufrieden mit den Pedalen, Einklicken fällt halt natürlich etwas schwerer als bei reinen Klickpedalen, da man mit dem Schuh meist irgendwie bei den Pins hängen bleibt.

Mein Traum wären ja die Atomlab Quikstep, aber die sind halt so pervers teuer....


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Juni 2005)

die wären echt cool...

hab die DX Shimano Pedale als Klickies und eben die Azonic als Flatpedale, hab den Cklickmechanismus einfach runtergeschraubt...

Pedalwechsel geht eh in 3 min


----------



## Compagnon (1. Juni 2005)

Willy,
was ist bloß mit Magura los? Schreib denen mal eine email und verlang mal zum Spaß einen Gutschein für die (hoffentlich bald erhältlichen) 180er Scheiben und Adapter. Ansonsten mein Beileid, ich weiß ja wie fies das ist...


----------



## michaelha (1. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke jeder hier im Forum weiß, das Ihr mehr als 5 Räder im Jahr zusammenbaut. Es wäre trotzdem mal interessant zu wissen, wieviel
> Bikes so täglich bei Euch montiert werden?



Also hier im Forum werden ja son paar Aurtragsnummern gepostet.

Z.B. Hat "lal" geschrieben:
         bestellt am 6.3.2005
         auftragsnummer: 1065xx

Mein Radl:
         bestellt am 19.05.2005
         Auftragsnummer: 1191xx

Also, wenn dir fortlaufende Nummern haben, dann sind das so ca. 12600 Bikes in 2 1/2 Monaten.

Das wäre nicht schlecht, was?

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> die wären echt cool...
> 
> hab die DX Shimano Pedale als Klickies und eben die Azonic als Flatpedale, hab den Cklickmechanismus einfach runtergeschraubt...
> 
> Pedalwechsel geht eh in 3 min



Ich werd bei der nächsten Tour wahrsch. einfach ein paar alte Skateschuhe in den Rucksack geben, 
die ziehe ich dann für Singletrail-Abfahrten an...
(und da dann auch die Knie/Schienbeinschoner... )


----------



## teedee (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
seit fast 10 Jahren suche ich mal wieder ein neues MTB. Früher oder später stößt man auf Canyon. Dann hier etwas geblättert. Lieferzeiten. Email an Canyon nach Lieferzeiten. Daraufhin als Antwort die Überschrift dieses Beitrags. Per Zufall die akt. moutain-bike in den Händen mit guten Testresultaten f. XC4.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das gängige Herstellerpraxis heutzutage? 
3-4 Monate nicht liefern können und 2 Monate später herrscht Ausverkauf? Was sollen dann diese Tests in den Zeitschriften, wenn die Dinger nicht mehr lieferbar sind und nächstes Jahr wohl neue Modelle kommen? 

Klärt mich auf!
Thomas


----------



## Melocross (1. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler

gibts was neues??


----------



## Bike_daddy (1. Juni 2005)

"Es ist schlicht Tatsache, das wir hier im Forum nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der Canyon-Kunden vertreten haben und erheblich mehr Bikes gebaut werden als hier der Eindruck entsteht" 

Hallo Canyon,

die Leute die hier vertreten sind haben meist einen recht großen Bekanntenkreis in der Mtb-Szene.
Ich stelle immer wieder fest, daß in letzter Zeit das Thema Canyon und Lieferzeit, sowie Servicehotline heis diskutiert wird.
Der Imageverlust von Canyon ist dadurch wohl nicht unerheblich.


Bike daddy
der noch immer auf sein RC7 wartet


----------



## ow1 (1. Juni 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> @ow1
> 
> Hey ow1, ich gratuliere, deine Rechnung mit der Mittwochlieferung ist voll aufgegangen.
> Jetzt kannst du auch die Bündner Berge unsicher machen.




Hey wime.
Du hast mir doch gesagt so 11/2 Wochen und das hat auf den Tag genau gepasst  
Leider ist noch nichts mit Bündner Mountains unsicher machen. Muss immer noch meinen ausgerenkten Mittelfinger auskurieren  
Aber so eine kleine installations Runde bin ich mit meinem ES6 natürlich schon gefahren ( Sagts bloss nicht meinem Doc  ) und ich muss sagen: einfach GEIL. Bin in ein ziemlich heftiges Schlagloch reingedonnert und das Bike ist einfach so hindurch geschwebt  
Ich kanns nur wiederholen was schon alle Canyonbesitzer sagen. Das Warten   lohnt sich!!!
Fotos gibts in meiner Galerie

Es Grüsst ein ES6 bewaffneter ow1


----------



## asksam (1. Juni 2005)

@ow1: Na Gott sei Dank, waren das nur Coast-Aufkleber. Die haben ja das ganze bike verunstaltet :kotz: 

ciao asksam

PS: Wenn dein Doc kein bike fährt, wird er nie auf die Idee kommen hier im Forum rumzustöbern. Wir halten auf alle Fälle dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (1. Juni 2005)

teedee schrieb:
			
		

> 3-4 Monate nicht liefern können und 2 Monate später herrscht Ausverkauf? Was sollen dann diese Tests in den Zeitschriften, wenn die Dinger nicht mehr lieferbar sind und nächstes Jahr wohl neue Modelle kommen?
> 
> Klärt mich auf!
> Thomas



Das ist ja das Problem. Die Dinger sind gut und preiswert. Also will sie jeder haben. 
Ich erzähl dir mal meine Geschichte:
Im Sommer 2003 wahr ich in der gleichen Situation wie du. Mein Fahrrad war 12 Jahre alt und ich hatte gehört, es gibt Fahrräder mit Federung. 
Also habe ich angefangen Testberichte zu lesen. Und da tauchte, wie du selber festgestellt hast, der Name Canyon immer wieder als Preis-Leistungssieger auf. Da dachte ich mir, dad kaufste. Aber ich bestell doch kein Fahrrad. Wenn das Wetter in Ordnung ist, gehste hin und holst es dir. Ich kannte dieses Forum nicht.
Im April 2004 wollte ich mal so kurz ein ES 5 kaufen. Sie haben nicht laut gelacht.
Das Ende vom Lied, im November 2004, nachdem der Staabi so nett war die Forumsteilnehmer schon mal zu informieren, was 2005 auf den Markt kommt, habe ich mein ES 6 bestellt. Ich muß sagen, ratzfatz, am 13.5.05(wer behauptet Freitag, der 13. ist ein Unglückstag) hatte ich mein Fahrrad.
Durch das Warten habe ich runde 1000.-DM gespart und ich hatte ja ein Fahrrad.
Diese bösen, bösen Testberichte. Man sollte sie verbieten.
Fazit: Die Dinger sind klasse. Wer Probleme mit der Zeit hat oder für den Geld keine Rolle spielt, sollte sich was anderes kaufen.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wrangler (1. Juni 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wrangler, wo bist du ? Auf dem Weg nach Koblenz ?
> Bike abholen oder bewaffnet ? Oder beides ?
> Was sagt dir Canyon heute ?
> Drücke dir immer noch die Daumen....





			
				Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler
> gibts was neues??



Hallo Freunde!

Ich war erst stark am überlegen, ob ich mir den heutigen Tag versauen und nochmal bei Canyon nachfragen - oder lieber bis morgen warten sollte.

Da klingelte so ca. 18.45 Uhr mein Telefon!   
Canyon Bicycles!

Sie hätten meine E-Mail bekommen - die herzergreifend haarscharf an einer Terroranschlag- und Morddrohung vorbeiformuliert war - und da war es wohl an der Zeit, sich bei mir zu melden   

Tja, jetzt sind wohl tatsächlich alle Teile da - und es kann los gehen.
Mir wurde dann auch noch einmal versichert und erklärt, dass es einen Unterschied bei den Partskits für die einzelnen Radgrößen gibt.

Leider wird es jetzt ja immer noch einige Tage dauern, der Mitarbeiter meinte so 8 -10 (!). Ich hoffe natürlich, zu unser aller Wohl, dass er dabei das obere Limit und auch nicht nur Werktage meinte!!!

Da müssen wohl erst die Teile, die jetzt ja alle da sind, vom Außenlager rangekarrt werden, dann die sogenannte Montagevorbereitung, die auch nochmal einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann. Und dann ja die Montage selbst.

Dann stelle ich mich jetzt mal so auf übernächste Woche ein. Wenn dann allerdings immer noch nichts hier eingetrudelt sein sollte - ist Sense! 
Bzw kommt der Sensenmann nach Koblenz!!!   

Weiß auch nicht, ob ich mich freuen oder über die jetzt immer noch fast 2 Wochen aufregen soll! Im Moment fühle ich gar nichts. Abwarten.

Mal an die, die öfter regelmäßig bei Canyon angerufen und nachgefragt haben:
Wie lange hat es denn bei euch so im Schnitt gedauert von 'Alle Teile da', über 'Montagevorbereitung' bis 'Montage'?
Vielleicht klappt's ja doch schneller??!! Aber hoffen wir mal lieber nicht - ich denke mal nächste Woche geht da gar nichts.


----------



## GlanDas (1. Juni 2005)

wartet ihr immernoch ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> wartet ihr immernoch ?



nein, du?


----------



## Wrangler (1. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> wartet ihr immernoch ?



Selbstverständlich, verehrter Hosenträger.   

Darauf, dass es endlich Samstag wird und ich zum Billy Idol Konzert nach Hamburg fahre!

Darauf hab ich 12 Jahre gewartet!!!

Rock' n Roll Motherfxxxer!


----------



## GlanDas (1. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, du?



nee 
aber ist lustig wie viel und was Leute schreiben wenn sie warten.

EIgentlich sollte der Thread "Canyons Wartevirus" heißen. 
Bike vor der Haustüre -> Heilung

trotzdem find ich Canyon stylisch aber ich hab so das gefühl die sind überfordert.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem find ich Canyon stylisch aber ich hab so das gefühl die sind überfordert.



Bikes: 
stylisch, ja.

Logistik, Montage: 
überfordert, ja.


----------



## SR--71 (1. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler

....sehr wohl verehrter Hosenträger...ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Angestellter...

...und jetzt hau rein!!!  

(Insider -entschuldigt!)

Samstag wird böse gerockt! 

SR--71


----------



## Freti (1. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler
Könnte passen. Meins war am Montag Montagefertig. Am Freitag Abend habe ich es abgeholt. Wenn bei dir noch der Versand dazu kommt, sind 10 Tage ins Land gegangen.
Gruß
Freti


----------



## wime (2. Juni 2005)

@Compagnon
Hi
Magura ist noch schlimmer als Canyon   , Telefonieren kann ich aus der schweiz nicht auf die Hotline (gebührenpflichtig und es wirft mich immer raus), habe bereits 2 Mails, und 1 Fax geschickt, aber Antwort habe ich keine erhalten.
Gruss Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (2. Juni 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> @Compagnon
> Hi
> Magura ist noch schlimmer als Canyon   , Telefonieren kann ich aus der schweiz nicht auf die Hotline (gebührenpflichtig und es wirft mich immer raus), habe bereits 2 Mails, und 1 Fax geschickt, aber Antwort habe ich keine erhalten.
> Gruss Willy


Ich hab auf meine Mail einen Antwort innerhalb von einer Stunde bekommen!   Wahrscheinlich hatten die nen guten Tag!


----------



## Fat_Tony (2. Juni 2005)

Ayayay, das mit Canyon belastet mich jetzt schon so das ich davon Träume   
----
Im Traum klingelts und ich bekomme das riesige Packet von Canyon(1 Monat früher als erwartet)...voller Vorfreude mach ich es auf und dann die riesige enttäuschung,,,es ist nur der Rahmen drinne  ---- zum Glück war der Traum dann zu Ende
----

Lukas


----------



## gabelfox (2. Juni 2005)

auweiha


----------



## snelterug (2. Juni 2005)

@fat_toni:
Vielleicht etwas hoffnung:
Wenn ich mich erinnere, hattest du ein VMT von 29-6, den gleiche wie ich.
Bei nachfrage im Laden in Koblenz ergab sich ein neuer VMT von 20-6!


----------



## Dosenbier (2. Juni 2005)

Wie ich gerade gehört habe, sind ab sofort bei allen Canyon Modellen 2005
sämtliche Kinderkrankheiten ausgestanden. Es wurden alle angesprochenen 
Probleme beseitigt und mein perfektes Bike ist in der Montage.
Prost


----------



## Urby (2. Juni 2005)

At first I must apologize for writing in English because I'm not good in German. I can read but cannot write. So, sorry.
I've been following this thread for a while now and I was hoping I'm not gonna be the one of you - die wartenden. But today I got the email saying that due to delay of some of the components my bike is gonna be at least one month overdue. My VMT was 31.5. it's now moved to July.
I know I'm a rookie for most of die wartenden(especially to Wrangler) but now I'm thinking to let go of this bike and hope for canyon 2006 does some improvement for the next year. due to the fact that I'm not from Germany it might happen that I only get my bike in August(not much left for the season). Taking that in consideration it might make sense to wait for another year. But then again who said it's gonna be better next year.


----------



## Dosenbier (2. Juni 2005)

@ urby
you know "Dinner for one" ?

What say Ms. Sophie, if she was asked, wether it is the same procedure as last year?

 She say:" The same procedure as every year".

Entschuldige bitte mein Englisch, mir geht es da wie markustirol mir dem Deutsch.


----------



## Wrangler (2. Juni 2005)

@Urby: Exactly that were my thoughts last year - but then I was in good spirits that everything's gonna be better this year - I was wrong. (Hell, was I wrong!   )

But then again - who knows? 

You can also wait for the discount blow-out sale in fall - maybe there's something left that fits your idea of a great bike.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juni 2005)

> Entschuldige bitte mein Englisch, mir geht es da wie markustirol mir dem Deutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smizel (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Wartenden,

es ist soweit ... das gute Stück ist angekommen. 
Nach nicht angekündigter Wartezeit von fast 4 Wochen. 
Bestellung am 21.01.05 MT der 06.05.05

Gut verpackt und excellent vormontiert.
Ein shiny black XC5.   

und für alle die es nicht abwarten können und wollen... 
hier ein Paketschein zum selbstausfüllen .... 
damit könnt Ihr unschuldige Postbeamte zum Wahnsinn treiben hehehe 
und bei der Gelegenheit kommt Ihr auch mal aus dem Wartezimmer raus ... 

Grüßle
smizel


----------



## allee73 (2. Juni 2005)

smizel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Wartenden,
> 
> es ist soweit ... das gute Stück ist angekommen.
> Nach nicht angekündigter Wartezeit von fast 4 Wochen.
> ...



*Ja aber HALLO!!! * 
Wunder geschehen immer wieder. Viel Spass mit Deinem Bike! Für alle anderen hab ich hier einen Tipp: 

*Wartezimmer zum Jenseits* (BRD 1964)






Ein britischer Millionär soll einem Verbrechersyndikat 100.000 Pfund zahlen. Der Mann lehnt ab, kurz darauf wird seine Leiche gefunden. Nun soll sein Neffe Don (Götz George) die Schuld des Toten übernehmen. Der aber - schon ganz Schimanski in spe - legt sich mit den Bösewichten an. Zu Hilfe kommt ihm dabei der Umstand, dass sich der Gangsterboss nicht nur mit seinen eigenen Männern, sondern schließlich auch mit seiner Frau (Hildegard Knef) in die Haare gerät. 
Zufällige Paralleln zu Fahrrad-Direktversendern sind frei erfunden oder reiner Zufall. Viel Spass. Hehehehe....


----------



## Urby (2. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> @Urby: Exactly that were my thoughts last year - but then I was in good spirits that everything's gonna be better this year - I was wrong. (Hell, was I wrong!   )
> 
> But then again - who knows?
> 
> You can also wait for the discount blow-out sale in fall - maybe there's something left that fits your idea of a great bike.



So you are waiting now for whole of the 2004 and 2005 for your new Canyon? What a character! I don't think anything from discount blow-out sale will suit me. I'm looking for a high class bike that will serve me for many many years. That's why I chose Canyon, and I'm willing to wait for another year if somebody guarantees   me that I'll get it by spring 2006. 
This season will be lost anyway as it looks by now.


----------



## eufjan (2. Juni 2005)

Urby schrieb:
			
		

> My VMT was 31.5. it's now moved to July.
> I know I'm a rookie for most of die wartenden(especially to Wrangler) but now I'm thinking to let go of this bike and hope for canyon 2006 does some improvement for the next year.


Hi Urby,
what bike did you order?
I am waiting for a XC6 in L and a WXC5 in M, with VMT 28.6.05 and I can't accept a delay of one month till august, because then we want to be already on a transalp. 
I hoped the situation was going to improve during may, but obviously, it didn't!

Sad story, maybe i go to a cycle-shop at the weekend    and get my second Carver- no name - but buy and take-away bike!!!   

Cheers,
eufjan


----------



## snelterug (2. Juni 2005)

Dus in de Nederlandse taal kunnen we hier ook verder. 
Ik dacht dat dit een Duits-talig forum was?


----------



## Urby (2. Juni 2005)

eufjan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Urby,
> what bike did you order?
> 
> Cheers,
> eufjan


An XC8 in M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR--71 (2. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler

... nimm Dir ein Beispiel an Urby...der würd´glatt bis nächstes Frühjahr ausharren...wat´n Ding! 

Gruss von K.P. + SR--71


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Juni 2005)

> Ik dacht dat dit een Duits-talig forum was?



lo pensavo anch'io


----------



## markuztirol (3. Juni 2005)

so nun noch für alle wartenden.. 2 pics .. auf dem einem müsst ihr das bike halt suchen *gggg*


----------



## wime (3. Juni 2005)

snelterug schrieb:
			
		

> Dus in de Nederlandse taal kunnen we hier ook verder.
> Ik dacht dat dit een Duits-talig forum was?



das han ig ou dänkt 
jtze si jo scho ganz internationau   

_____________________________________
mir Senne heis luschtig, mir Senne heis schön


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juni 2005)

so. jetzt ist der termin an dem ich mir geschworen habe zu explodieren gekommen und ich wurde erneut um mindestens eine woche vertröstet.
was solls. *mittlerweile gleichgültig sei und das arme rotwild neuerlich durch n cc-rennen prügel...*

gibts noch rc8 mitleidende?


----------



## ustor (3. Juni 2005)

@Col.Kurzt jo klar dein treuer Begleiter Ustor wartet auch immer
noch !! mich stört aber eher dass mir immer noch die beine wehtun nach
einer verschleppten Grippe (hab trotzdem trainiert) und des hängt mir jetzt seit 2 Monaten nach!!!!!!!!! des is zum kotzen des mitn canyon auch aber ned so schlimm weil ich eh ned fahrne gehen kann!!!!!!!!!!

machs gut Ustor


----------



## Uriel (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo "Col.Kurzt" und "Ustor"

Warte auch noch auf mein RC7.

Hab am 05.02.05 bestellt und vor en paar Tagen en Brief von Canyon
erhalten indem mein Montagetermin vom 24.05.05 auf den 31.05.05
verschoben wurde. Beim letzten Telefonat sagte man mir es fehlen noch
Teile, die am 30.05.05 erwartet werden.
Hab jetzt noch nix weiter von denen gehört. Weis jemand näheres über die

   RC - Serie ???????? 

Habe glaube ich weiter oben gelesen, daß schon RC8 ausgeliefert wurden.
Hat denn wirklich schon jemand seins ????????
(könnts fast nicht glauben  )


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juni 2005)

ja. hab hier schon eins gesehn...

dass die teile da sind, heißt noch lang nicht, dass die das sofort montieren. bei mir sind die teile schon seit ende APRIL da. und seit dem hör ich auch jede woche, dass es nexte woche montiert wird...die müssen dermaßen hinterher sein! hab gestern n längeres gespräch mit nem canyon-menschen geführt und muss sagen dass ich sie verstehen kann. denen gings genauso wie uns. den fehler haben sie dann aber gemacht als sie das, was die lieferanten gesagt haben genau so an uns weitergegeben haben.("nexte woche"...) er gelobte bessereung - was mir jetzt garnix bringt. ich hab dem auch weiß gott was erzählt wie ich jetzt wegen dem virtuellen rad in notlagen stecke - vergesst es, das bringt nix. die sind da knallhart...


dreckschweine! alle!!


----------



## Bike_daddy (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe mein RC7  am 22.01.05 bestellt. Am Montag (30.05.05) wurde mir zum wiederholten Male versichert, alle Teile komplett und Ende dieser Woche sollte es montiert sein. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Info von Canyon erhalten.

Gruß an alle Wartenden,

Bike daddy


----------



## Wrangler (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer - zumindest für dieses Wochenende    - und mach mich auf den Weg nach Hamburg zum *Billy Fxxxin' Idol* Konzert.

Ich denke, da wird das ES6 in S mal für kurze Zeit vergessen sein.   

Bis denne

'...childproof the scene...'
Wrangler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (4. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer - zumindest für dieses Wochenende    - und mach mich auf den Weg nach Hamburg zum *Billy Fxxxin' Idol* Konzert.
> 
> ...




*VIEL SPASS, WRANGLER !!*


----------



## DerStrolch (4. Juni 2005)

Bissal ruhig geworden hier im wartezimmer ;-) haben sich alle erhitzen gemüter abgekühlt und warten weiter vor sich hin?

am dienstag soll meine erster VMT sein ;-) der ja auf 15.6. verschoben wurde. ab dienstag gehöre ich alsol auch zu denen die überfällig sind ;-) aber was solls. gut ding braucht weile ....


----------



## Dosenbier (4. Juni 2005)

Laut mail von Canyon ist mein XC9 seit Donnerstag montiert.
Bestellt 13.12.04, warte jetzt das der Postmann zweimal klingelt.
Ich bin schon ganz kribbelig. Obwohl es wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche 
klingelt. ich bin dann natürlich in der Arbeit und meine Frau wird natürlich auch gerade dann nicht zuhause sein. Mmmmhh, was mach ich da blos?
Vielleicht die Schwiegermutter aktivieren, aber das ist auch keine gute Idee.
Der müßte man dann noch erklären, wieso denn 2.600 Euro für ein Radl.
Die gibt es doch viel billiger und außerdem habe ich doch schon so viele
Fahrräder und fahren könnte ich doch nur eins. Für das Geld bekommt man 
doch auch blablabla.

Please Mr.Postman bring me a bike for me


----------



## DerStrolch (4. Juni 2005)

hehe - deshalb lass ich meines in die firma bringe  und habe bzw werde mitkreditkarte zahlen ;-)


----------



## lasso1 (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute
mein VMT für ein XC6 wäre letzte freitag den27.05.05 gewesen.
Hir sitz ich und Warte
Mei Proflex ist in die ewige Jagdgründe eingegangen, und das Wheeler(20Kg BJ 1989) ist nur noch für ne Fahrt zum Bäcker.

Das Wetter ist zwar mäsig, aber mir geht es Saumäsig ohne Bike
und es wird täglich schlimmer.

Jetzt fahre ich am wochenende in`s Dahner Felsenland zum Klettern um auf andere zu kommen


----------



## bergmax (4. Juni 2005)

@Col. Kurtz
@ustor

An alle RC wartenden.

Seit Donnerstag ist zumindest mein RC8 unterwegs.   

Ich habe mit Vorkasse bestellt und hab deshalb natürlich noch einige Tage nach der Montage durch den Zahlungsverkehr verloren.

Hatte gehofft, dass die Post Überstunden macht und es heute noch anliefert. Kommt wohl leider aber erst am Montag.

Es wird schon, haltet durch.   

bergmax


----------



## ustor (4. Juni 2005)

@bergmax   was sollen wir den sonst tun? wollte schon immer so ein bike
deswegen werd ichs ned abbestellen - nur in schwarz würds mir noch vielmehr taugen aber des XTR dual control sux und des X.O. schwaltwerk is a geiler als des XTR! also bis auf die farbe traumrad!

greets ustor


----------



## Dosenbier (4. Juni 2005)

@ustor
tja mein lieber Ustor, ein Grund für das XC9. Vielleicht fahr ich mal über das Karwendel und zeige dir die Farbe vom XC9.  
Prost


----------



## Fat_Tony (4. Juni 2005)

snelterug schrieb:
			
		

> @fat_toni:
> Vielleicht etwas hoffnung:
> Wenn ich mich erinnere, hattest du ein VMT von 29-6, den gleiche wie ich.
> Bei nachfrage im Laden in Koblenz ergab sich ein neuer VMT von 20-6!



Da hast du aber Glück. Bei mir hieß es:
"Hallo
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Derzeit liegt unsere Montage eher in der Planung zurück aufgrund einiger verzögerter Komponentenlieferungen. Sie müssten realistisch weiterhin mit Ende Juni rechnen. Es kann sein, dass einige Aufträge früher ausgeliefert werden konnten, da ein Storno eines montierten Rades kam etc.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz"

---> Das hat meine kurz aufkommende Hoffnung wieder zerstört 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (5. Juni 2005)

ich bin ja auch schon gespannt ob es am 15.6. (mein 3ter VMT) wieder zu verschiebungen kommt   ich würde ja schon soooooooooooo gern NERVEn ;-)


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Juni 2005)

@rc8ler: wir schaffen das! das bike ist es wert!  
habt ihr den testbericht im MB-mag gesehn? superlative über superlative...


----------



## ustor (5. Juni 2005)

@Col.Kurtz nope habe den bericht ned gesehen bzw. das heft ned "mountainbike" oder Mountainbike Rider?

greetis ustor


----------



## HansRR (5. Juni 2005)

[email protected],

bevor ich mich jetzt auch noch in der Warteschlange anstelle, wollte ich fragen ob sich das ganze überhaupt lohnt. Ich habe schone einige Male versucht bei der Bestellhotline durchzukommen, aber jedesmal bin ich gekickt worden  Könnte mir jemand vlt. sagen wielange man in etwa auf ein XC5 im Durchschnitt warten muß?
Ich habe mir Canyon ausgesucht, weil ich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis Ok finde und mich die Optik des XC5 anspricht.

Schönen Gruß... HansRR


----------



## lal (5. Juni 2005)

lohnen tut es sich auf jeden fall!!!
wie lange du genau warten musst kann ich dir nicht sagen aber mit 2-3 monaten wirst du schon rechenen müssen.

bestellen würde ich dir über die homepage empfehlen.
einfach auf 'in den warenkorb' drücken, deine werte im warenkorb ausfüllen und abschicken.


mfg lal


----------



## michaelha (5. Juni 2005)

HansRR schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected],
> 
> bevor ich mich jetzt auch noch in der Warteschlange anstelle, wollte ich fragen ob sich das ganze überhaupt lohnt. Ich habe schone einige Male versucht bei der Bestellhotline durchzukommen, aber jedesmal bin ich gekickt worden  Könnte mir jemand vlt. sagen wielange man in etwa auf ein XC5 im Durchschnitt warten muß?
> Ich habe mir Canyon ausgesucht, weil ich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis Ok finde und mich die Optik des XC5 anspricht.
> ...




Hi!
ich hab (im Laden) ein XC5 am 19.05.2005 bestellt. Auf der Auftragsbest. steht: Voraussichtl. Montagetermin: 22.07.2005.

Aber glauben tu ich es erst, wenn ich es im Auto liegen hab...

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansRR (5. Juni 2005)

D.h. also wenn ich Glück habe und erreiche eine(n) am Montag an der Hotline und kann eins bestellen, dann könnte es sein das ich meins gegen September bekommen könnte  

Hmm, ob ich so lange warten kann  Entweder ich bestelle mir ein 2006er Modell oder ich schau mich mal bei den anderen weiter um  Schade eigentlich, mir haben die Bikes von Canyon am meisten zugesagt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Info... Hans


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (5. Juni 2005)

Das Wartezimmer ist wirklich sehr amüsant, auch wenn ich selbst betroffen bin  . Bestellt hab ich mein XC5 M am 02.04.2005, erster vor. Montagetermin war am 02.06., ist aber auf "2. Junihälfte"  verschoben wurden.

Wenigsten gibt es schon genug Leute, die Spaß mit den Bikes haben und sicherlich weitaus länger warten mussten als ich. Natürlich hätte ich mein Bike auch lieber sofort, aber letztenendes zahlt sich Geduld aus. 
Ich wundere mich wirklich über Leute, die Monatelang warten, dann kurz vor Montage stornieren, um sich ein (deutlich) teueres und qualitativ vielleicht sogar schlechteres Bike zu kaufen. Naja, wird die Warteschlange wieder kürzer   .


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juni 2005)

morgen leudde

wollte mal rumfragen wie viel ES7 mittlerweile unterwegs sind? meines soll ja auch bald kommen - obs stimmt?


----------



## Albert73 (6. Juni 2005)

Mein XC 6 ist ja bereits fertig. Das Geld habe ich letzte Woche überwiesen und warte nun täglich aufs Bike. Zum Glück ist das Wetter schlecht...


----------



## YB11 (6. Juni 2005)

@OlieKolzigFan
Will Dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen....  
XC 5 (M), bestellt am 18.02.2005, VMT 12.05.2005,
Lieferung... .....vieleicht im Juni........
Gott sei Dank regnets Bindfäden............


----------



## pitsch (6. Juni 2005)

@YB11
Ist die Aussage vieleicht im Juni von Canyon selber oder glaubst Du selber, dass es auch Juli werden könnte?


----------



## tsroh (6. Juni 2005)

XC 5 (L) bestellt 1.4.2005 -> VMT: 22.6.2005 -> ??

na denn  

tsroh


----------



## rumblefish (6. Juni 2005)

snelterug schrieb:
			
		

> Ik dacht dat dit een Duits-talig forum was?




De préoccupation, nous ne sommes pas quand même flexibles

 glaub so ungefähr war das noch


----------



## ustor (6. Juni 2005)

@Dosenbier    - 

jo geb dir schon recht das XC schaut wirklich super geil aus - aber ich finde ein bike mit 80 mm federweg vorne und hinten sieht schnittiger und geiler aus und steifer isses auch - und zum trainieren fahr ich des fully und in der renn saison bau ich mir dann alle komponenten auf nen 300  Kinesium rahmen in "SCHWARZ"  dann siehts auch so geil aus und deswegen hab ich auch das RC8 genommen 100 mm gabel geht vermutlich auch aber 80 is gemometrie doch besser -  und das RC9 is ja voll der bullshit - dual control wäh teuer und auf shimano angeiwesen - bremsleisung gleich null - fett uns klobig auchnoch die schlatbremseinheit und kein sram X.O. und die lite reifen und schläuche wird man auch baldmal wechseln können und den tollen XTR kranz und Carbonlenker können sie sich auch sparen weil so ein superchmaler flatbar in carbon oder alu das nimmt sich garnixmehr    also RC8 in schwarz wär ein traumrad - aber fürn lago is sicher das XC9 bzw. die ES serie rockig  aber mit so nem RC8 bike sieht man halt viel von der welt und kann mit niedrigerem puls länger trainieren 

greets ustor

P.S.: Juhu und Seite  "! 100 !" habe ich auchnoch eingeweiht


----------



## radarseraing (6. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler 
Wie fand's du das Concert denn ? Ich hab ihn Gestern aufm Rock am Ring gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (6. Juni 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler
> Wie fand's du das Concert denn ? Ich hab ihn Gestern aufm Rock am Ring gesehen.




Tja, ich kann das leider wohl nicht objektiv beurteilen.
Würde aber sagen: PERFEKT!!!

Hätte aber nie gedacht, dass die so pünktlich anfangen - wir kamen so ca 19:20 Uhr an der Parkbühne an - da waren sie schon mitten bei DANCING WITH MYSELF - haben leider 1 1/2 Songs verpasst   

Aber ansonsten - der Mann und die ganze Band rockt!!!   
Steve Stevens zwirbelt sich mordmäßig einen ab - und das trotz erst kürzlich (Ende April) gebrochener (Anschlag-)Hand!!!! 
Unglaublich. Daran kann sich manch ein Biker ein Beispiel nehmen - wenn er überlegt, ob er trotz Verletzung wieder frühzeitig aufs Bike steigen sollte!!!   

Nicht ein krummer Ton von William, wie man ihn ja ab und an mal live in den zugedröhnten 80ern und 90ern gehört hat   

Leider haben sie in Hamburg nicht JUMP gespielt - das hätte ich ja auch gerne gehört. Aber dafür BLEEDING ME INSANE - überragend!!!
Über 2 Stunden durchgerockt!!!

Werde mir auf jeden Fall Sonntag Nacht den Rock-Am-Ring Auftritt von Billy im WRD anschauen. Da wird er in voller Länge gezeigt.

Also, denne...
dann wollen wir mal _ganz langsam_ wieder unser Augenmerk auf das ES6 richten  

Wrangler

*ps: Falls es hier tatsächlich irgendjemanden interessieren sollte:
Sonst würde ich für diese Sendung ja NIEMALS Werbung machen, aber:
Heute um 22:15 Uhr - TV Total
Gast: Billy Idol !*


----------



## Groo (6. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler 

Du warst am Sa auf dem Idol Konzert.

Dafür war ich am Sa mit meinem ES6 am Berg ;-)
(Juhu endlich da)

Bei Dir müsste es doch jetzt auch schon an der Tür klingeln oder ?

Ach übrigens, finger weg von den mitgelieferten Iridiumschnellspannern!

Die Lösen sich tatsächlich! LEBENSGEFAHR!!!!

Habe bei Canyon gerade auf Wandlung reklamiert.

Bin gespannt, ob überhaupt eine Antwort kommt. 

Gruß

Groo


----------



## Wrangler (6. Juni 2005)

Groo schrieb:
			
		

> @Wrangler
> Du warst am Sa auf dem Idol Konzert.
> Dafür war ich am Sa mit meinem ES6 am Berg ;-)
> (Juhu endlich da)
> Bei Dir müsste es doch jetzt auch schon an der Tür klingeln oder ?



Das ist ja unglaublich! So schnell???

Dann hab ich ja doch noch Hoffnung, dass es diese Woche was wird?!?!
Oder lieber nicht?!?!

Na wie immer - abwarten!

Viel Spaß dann mit dem Bike.
Dann werd ich mir wohl gleich mal die Salsa Schnellspanner bestellen!
Mmm, nehm ich die blauen? - mal sehen?!?

Bis denne!

ps:
Wann kam es denn jetzt  bei dir an? Samstag?
Dann müssen sie es ja Do/Fr noch ganz schnell zusammengeschraubt haben!


----------



## kungfu (6. Juni 2005)

Zuerst mal muß ich mich wegen meiner vorlauten Klappe gegenüber allen Canyon-Wartenden entschuldigen ..... mein Motherfu**ing Drössiger ist jetzt auch schon 7 Wochen überfällig *kotz*.
Ich werde dem Thread jetzt einfach als "Drössiger"-Wartender mitnutzen   !
Kacke sowas ...., die Gabel fehlt wohl noch  

Gruß
kungfu


----------



## Wrangler (6. Juni 2005)

So, durch das Anheizer-Posting von Groo motiviert hab ich tatsächlich auch nochmal zum Hörer gegriffen und Canyon angerufen (wollte ich mir ja eigentlich bis spätestens Mitte/Ende der Woche verkneifen) - aber siehe da:

"Ihr ES6 ist heute raus!" Jaaa!!!!!   

Dann stehen die Zeichen ja recht gut, dass sich Dauergast Wrangler alsbald aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden darf!!!

Mal sehen, ob morgen schon was ankommt!


----------



## YB11 (6. Juni 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> @YB11
> Ist die Aussage vieleicht im Juni von Canyon selber oder glaubst Du selber, dass es auch Juli werden könnte?



Den Glauben hab ich längst verloren....Ich hoffe aber noch.....
Die letzte Aussage (21.05.) von Canyon .....   ..... wahrscheinlich um den Monatswechsel rum.....da der neue Monat schon den 6. Tag zählt, hat der freundliche e-mailer wohl doch den nächsten Monat gemeint... 

....leider hat sich meine Befürchtung soeben per Hotline bestätigt...Ihr Rad erhalten Sie vieleicht in 2 - 3 Wochen...  ....jetzt werden gerade Aufträge mit Bestelldatum Anfang Februar abgearbeitet... :kotz:


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> "Ihr ES6 ist heute raus!" Jaaa!!!!!



coole sache alter ;-) was werden wir jetzt ohne dich hier machen? aber so wie ich dich kenne wirst du die ersten geilen fahrbereichte hier veröffentlichen und uns wartenden mut machen - so wie manch anderer dir ;-)

ich werd bis zu meinem 3. VMT warten, anfang Juli hab ich urlaub und wenn dann das bike nicht da ist .... hol ich mir ein anderes. das Cube Ams FR Pro ist noch lieferbar ...... und würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> "Ihr ES6 ist heute raus!" Jaaa!!!!!



Gratuliere, endlich hast du auch Glück!

PS: du wirst mit dem Ding viel Spaß haben... 
... es geht verdammt gut!


----------



## Dosenbier (6. Juni 2005)

Oh man, ich will hier raus. Als einer der Letzten mit Bestelldatum 2004.
Angeblich ist es ja letzte Woche Donnerstag endmontiert worden und
angeblich ist es Freitag ja raus. Aber es ist halt noch nicht da.
Jetzt wird selbst schon Drengler äh Wrangler beliefert.  
Also DHL mach das du in die Gänge kommst. Ich wollte ein schnelles Bike 
und kein Stoppelhopser wie das ES.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (6. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> coole sache alter ;-) was werden wir jetzt ohne dich hier machen? aber so wie ich dich kenne wirst du die ersten geilen fahrbereichte hier veröffentlichen und uns wartenden mut machen - so wie manch anderer dir ;-)
> 
> ich werd bis zu meinem 3. VMT warten, anfang Juli hab ich urlaub und wenn dann das bike nicht da ist .... hol ich mir ein anderes. das Cube Ams FR Pro ist noch lieferbar ...... und würde mir auch gefallen.



@DerStrolch
....kostet halt die Kleinigkeit von 400-500 Euronen mehr als das ES7(mit gleicher Ausstattung!).....aber wenn du meinst.....also ich warte lieber.  (momentan hier in München eh besch....Wetter!)

@Wrangler
Kam eigentlich von Canyon noch irgendwas in Punkto Entschädigung....wegen der laaaaangen Warterei???
Ansonsten natürlich viel Spaß mit deinem ES6!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juni 2005)

hmmm

also ist das warten 400-500 euroen wert ;-) aber wenn ich denk was ich jetzt verbrauch/versauf wenn ich nicht biken kann *hehe*


----------



## HansRR (6. Juni 2005)

Zur Info:

Ich habe es heute endlich geschafft jemanden bei Canyon zu erreichen  Leider teilte man mir mit, daß mein auserwähltes Bike (XC5) sowie der Rahmen ausverkauft ist  Also wird das nix mit Canyon und mir.

Ich habe aber schon eine Alternative gefunden und zwar einen kleinen "Schrauber" um die Ecke. Die Preise können nicht mit denen von Canyon mithalten, aber ich bezahle gerne 150 Euro mehr für Service und Beratung. Er hat auch ein fast identischen Rahmen (98% Übereinstimmung der Abmaße und Winkel) wie das XC5. Des weitern kann ich Einfluß auf fast alles nehmen  was ans Bike soll. Vlt. findet Ihr auch so ein Spezi bei Euch.

Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Erfolg... Hans


----------



## Strider (6. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @DerStrolch
> ....kostet halt die Kleinigkeit von 400-500 Euronen mehr als das ES7(mit gleicher Ausstattung!).....aber wenn du meinst.....also ich warte lieber.  (momentan hier in München eh besch....Wetter!)


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Ich hab auf mein AMS 225 Euro Rabatt bekommen, größere Bremsscheiben umsonst, keine Versandkosten, Pedale.
Mach zusammen fast 400 Euro!


----------



## asksam (6. Juni 2005)

@Wrangler: Mensch, Junge, morgen könnte das Teil da sein!!! Wird nichts mit schlafen heut Nacht, oder?

@all: Haltet euch mit den postings zurück! Wrangler gebührt #2500

ciao asksam


----------



## GPS_BIKER (6. Juni 2005)

heut ist meine letzter abend ohne ES8. morgen sollte der postler vor der Tür stehen. (hat eh schon einen Tag mehr als vorgesehen). 

Wünsch ALLEN noch Wartenden dasselbe Gefühl..

bis bald

GPS_biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_daddy (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

RC7 in S abgeholt !!!!!
bestellt Jan. 05, VMT 11.05.05, abgeholt am 06.06.05

Erster  Eindruck:
sieht gut aus,  fährt gut,

hoffe das ihr eure Bikes jetzt auch schnell bekommt, bis vielleicht zum nächsten Mal

Gruß
Bike daddy


----------



## Sisu (7. Juni 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Ich hab auf mein AMS 225 Euro Rabatt bekommen, größere Bremsscheiben umsonst, keine Versandkosten, Pedale.
> Mach zusammen fast 400 Euro!



Soweit ich auf deinem Foto sehen kann,hast du ja auch nur ein AMS PRO,und kein AMS PRO FR (wobei wir schon wieder einmal beim anderen Einsatzbereich sind  
Für ein ES7 mit einer Minute 3 käme aber für Strolch und mich sicher nur ein Bike mit gleichwertiger Gabel in Frage....also das AMS PRO FR entweder auch mit der Minute 3 oder mit der Pike....Reba geht also wirklich gar nicht  
Und da gibt es preislich doch noch schöne Unterschiede....glaube mir...habe von Januar bis März nichts anderes gemacht als Angebote verglichen!

Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juni 2005)

Antwort von Cube auf die frage ob das AMS FR Pro noch bestellt werden kann:

_*Das Ams FR Pro kann noch bestellt werden, aber nur mit der Gabeloption Minute SPV.*_

Preislich sind die Canyon Bike sicher unschlagbar - doch wenn wir sie bekommen sind es bereits auslaufmodelle *fg* und was bring ein günstiges bike wenn es beim händler (oder irgendwo mit einem schiff unterwegs) ist


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

So...


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

...jetzt...


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

...hab...


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

...ich's!!!


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

Die 2500 sind voll!!!!

Und mein ES6 ist da!!!!

Zumindest wurde mir gerade mitgeteilt, dass der Postbote da war und den Karton gebracht hat. Kann es kaum erwarten nach Hause zu kommen und den Inhalt zu überprüfen.
Hoffentlich ist alles dabei - und alles in Ordnung, keine Kratzer, Defekte oder Ähnliches!!!!!!

Aber, ich gehe schon mal wieder vom Schlimmsten aus!!!!   

Naja, man hat ja einiges dazugelernt!!!!

Dann bis später

Wrangler


----------



## asksam (7. Juni 2005)

PERFEKT    

Du wirst uns fehlen  

ciao saksam


----------



## up_qualing (7. Juni 2005)

Gratulation, Glückwunsch. 

Dann sollte meins doch auch endlich mal kommen  

greets Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juni 2005)

> dann sollte meins doch auch endlich mal kommen



wann sollte denn deines kommen bzw wann hast denn bestellt?


----------



## Buhmuckel (7. Juni 2005)

Guck mal, der Wrangler kann ja lachen....    

Lass uns restlichen Wartezimmersitzenbleiber aber bitte wissen, ob sich auch sooo langes warten gelohnt hat


----------



## Dosenbier (7. Juni 2005)

Ja da mach ich gleich ne Dose auf.
Habe gerade mit Schwiegermutter telefoniert und sie hat mir gesagt:
"Ja dein Rad ist da." Ich könnte sie küssen.  
jawohl und ich werde gleich um in der Mittagspaus nach Hause gehen,
damit ich es vor Wrangler habe.  
Aufbauen werde ich der Stunde nicht schaffen, aber mal rein schauen
in den Karton und es in den Arm nehmen könnte gehen.
Donnerstag geht es dann auf meinen Hausberg Blomberg/Bad Tölz.
11.37 uhr 
Mahlzeit


----------



## readymaker (7. Juni 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da mach ich gleich ne Dose auf.
> Habe gerade mit Schwiegermutter telefoniert und sie hat mir gesagt:
> "Ja dein Rad ist da." Ich könnte sie küssen.
> jawohl und ich werde gleich um in der Mittagspaus nach Hause gehen,
> ...



hey super, gratuliere!

dann kann meines auch nicht mehr weit weg sein. das muss halt noch ein paar kilometer weiter nach österreich, aber das sollte sich ja in der woche noch ausgehen.
dann kann ich ja das rennen am sonntag vielleicht wirklich schon mit dem neuen prachtstück fahren.

ich warte auf einen ersten fahr- und fotobericht!

viel spaß damit


----------



## Albert73 (7. Juni 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> hey super, gratuliere!
> 
> dann kann meines auch nicht mehr weit weg sein. das muss halt noch ein paar kilometer weiter nach österreich, aber das sollte sich ja in der woche noch ausgehen.
> dann kann ich ja das rennen am sonntag vielleicht wirklich schon mit dem neuen prachtstück fahren.



Warte auch in Österreich, aber Dank Banken und Post wird es sich das neue Bike für das Rennen am Sonntag wohl nicht mehr ausgehen. Ich werde mit meinem altgedienten Hardtail starten.


----------



## readymaker (7. Juni 2005)

Albert73 schrieb:
			
		

> Warte auch in Österreich, aber Dank Banken und Post wird es sich das neue Bike für das Rennen am Sonntag wohl nicht mehr ausgehen. Ich werde mit meinem altgedienten Hardtail starten.



bezahlt habe ich ja schon vor einiger zeit und es ist auch schon verbucht worden. und bis jetzt war die post auch relativ flott bei bestellungen aus deutschland.
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## up_qualing (7. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> wann sollte denn deines kommen bzw wann hast denn bestellt?


 
Also bestellt habe ich es am 24.01.05
Aber ich habe gerade wohl einen günstigen Moment bei der Hotline erwischt, denn mein Radel ist heute verschickt worden   Juhu.
Eigentlich habe ich ja jeden Tag darauf gehofft das der Postman klingelt, aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das es sicher unterwegs ist.
Muss sich noch zeigen wie lange es braucht. ABer wie ich das verstanden habe hat es bei Wrangler doch nur nen Tag benötigt.

Dann muss ich auch langsam schmerzhaft abschied nehmen von Euch.  
Aber ich habe ja was mich tröstet  

cu Andy


----------



## Dosenbier (7. Juni 2005)

Man hab ich jetzt Hunger. Statt einer Brotzeit, habe ich doch  das XC9
zusammen gebaut und gleich Probefahrt in die Arbeit gemacht. Heute Abend werde ich dann alles nochmal richtig machen.
Die Anleitungen habe ich natürlich noch nicht gelesen. Weiß jemand 
die Drehmomente für den Vorbau/Lenkerbefestigung? (Carbonlenker/F99 Vorbau)
Gewogen habe ich es auch. 92,50 kg mit mir. Beide in XL und ohne Pedale.
Pedale habe ich die 540
Prost


----------



## Mörderpinguin (7. Juni 2005)

Bei Syntace stehen die Momente auf dem Vorbau, jeweils direkt neben der Klemmung. Beim F139 sinds für alle Schrauben 8Nm, also bei Deinem vermutlich auch, aber sieh sicherheitshalber noch mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juni 2005)

up_qualing schrieb:
			
		

> Also bestellt habe ich es am 24.01.05



und was haben dir die canyonaner als VMT ursprünglich angegeben? ich hab mitte märz bestellt und sollte heute dran kommen - wurde aber 2 mal umgebucht - und komm jetzt am 15.6. dran.


----------



## Albert73 (7. Juni 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> bezahlt habe ich ja schon vor einiger zeit und es ist auch schon verbucht worden. und bis jetzt war die post auch relativ flott bei bestellungen aus deutschland.
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Na dann halte ich die Daumen, dass es sich diese Woche ausgeht. Ich werde mal nachfragen, ob mein Bike schon versendet wurde und wann das 2. endlich montiert wird.


----------



## readymaker (7. Juni 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Man hab ich jetzt Hunger. Statt einer Brotzeit, habe ich doch  das XC9
> zusammen gebaut und gleich Probefahrt in die Arbeit gemacht. Heute Abend werde ich dann alles nochmal richtig machen.
> Die Anleitungen habe ich natürlich noch nicht gelesen. Weiß jemand
> die Drehmomente für den Vorbau/Lenkerbefestigung? (Carbonlenker/F99 Vorbau)
> ...



und wieviel von den 92,5 gehört dir?


----------



## Dosenbier (7. Juni 2005)

@readymaker
natürlich gehören mir zum Glück die ganzen 92,5 kg,
weil das XC9 gehört mir ja auch.


----------



## ES5Teufel (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Wartenden

Hat jemand was von den ES5 Bikes gehört.  Ich glaube Canyon will mich verarschen, jedesmal wenn ich denn Status des Bikes nachfrage sagt mir jeder was anderes.  Warte nun seit 1.02.2005 auf das Rad.Der VMT war am 9.5.
 und der ist nun auch fast 1 Monat her.
Wenn jemand etwas weiß dann bescheit geben würde mich freuen. 

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## GPS_BIKER (7. Juni 2005)

ES 8  ist da !   nach 6 monaten hab ichs doch noch bekommen
man muss nur warten - es zahlt sich aus. für alle noch wankelmütigen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juni 2005)

hmm - bekommen die die extra lange warten einen bonus von canyon weil sie die wartezeit dannach so schön reden? *fg*

ich hab grad auf eine anfrage nach meinem VMT eine sehr aussagekräftige antwort erhalten - *nach dem Verlauf über die letzte Woche sieht es jetzt sogar eher nach einer Woche weiterem Verzug aus......*

die meinen doch wohl eher zuständen in den letzen monaten ?!? wenn die sagen das es noch ca 4 wochen dauert - okay - da stellst man sich - wenn  auch wiederwillig - drauf ein. oder storniert. aber jede woche eine weitere woche aufschieben - wie nennt sich die taktik? hinhalten²

naja - anscheinend wissen die jungs & mädel an der hotline wirklich nicht was los ist   oder haben wir bei jeder hotline ein bücherl mit standardausreden   die sie jedem aufs neue hinklatschen. was solls - werd noch die eine oder andere woche warten - dann entscheinden was ich mache


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

@all:
Wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben:
Alles zusammengebaut - sieht gut aus - scheint alles ok zu sein - keine Kratzer o.ä. - keine weitere Entschädigung außer Versandkostenerstattung! - Erfahrungsbericht folgt.

Bis denne
Wrangler


----------



## Melocross (7. Juni 2005)

bei Deinem Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer hätte ich jetzt mehr erwartet


----------



## YB11 (7. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - anscheinend wissen die jungs & mädel an der hotline wirklich nicht was los ist
> 
> ....das wissen die schon!!! Nur stell dir mal vor, die sagen dir die Wahrheit......
> Bei deinem Bestelltermin Mitte März, und dem Montagestand Anfang Februar sind es bei dir noch mindestens 4-6 Wochen.....
> ...


----------



## PWau (7. Juni 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> bei Deinem Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer hätte ich jetzt mehr erwartet


Wahrscheinlich hat er alles andere als     und   verlernt, daher fällt ihm jetzt nix mehr ein!    ...War ein Scherz! Fui Spass mit Deiner Spätgeburt Wrangler   ...und auf einen baldigen Erfahrungsbericht ob sich auch für Dich das Warten gelohnt hat!


----------



## Magguz (7. Juni 2005)

Tach auch!

Hat schon einer ein ES, der Anfang Feb (1.Hälfte) bestellt hat?

Grüße.


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> bei Deinem Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer hätte ich jetzt mehr erwartet



Kommt alles noch - hatte heute (leider) bis jetzt Bandprobe, hat nur zum Radeinklemmen, Ketteaufziehen, Lenkerfestschrauben und kurzer Proberunde auf Straße gereicht.

Bis jetzt alles Top, aber Gabel & Gämpfer usw konnte ich bei weitem noch nicht testen. Kommt jetzt alles so nach und nach.

Von Farbe, Form und Größe bin ich begeistert.

Verständlicher Weise fällt mir der Spruch 'Das Warten hat sich gelohnt' noch etwas schwer.
Aber ich bin glücklich es endlich zu haben!  

ps:
Als ich heute Morgen die Augen aufgeschlagen habe, stand es tatsächlich noch da, wo ich es gestern hingestellt hatte - und lächelte mich an - es war also nicht nur mal wieder ein Traum   

Fällt einem schon schwer die Finger still zu halten


----------



## lasso1 (8. Juni 2005)

Magguz schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch!
> 
> Hat schon einer ein ES, der Anfang Feb (1.Hälfte) bestellt hat?
> 
> Grüße.




oder hat schon jemand ein XC6?
bestellt am 10.02.05


----------



## DerStrolch (8. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> ....das wissen die schon!!! Nur stell dir mal vor, die sagen dir die Wahrheit......



hmm. also ein otto normal kunde dürfte sich mit der antwort ja zufrieden geben und woche für woche aufs neue enttäuscht werden. doch da ich bzw wir hier im forum wissen was los ist - komm ich mir durch diese wochenweise hinauszögerei mächtig verarscht vor  wenn eine präzise antwort kommt - bike wird am x.y.2005 montiert - wird die sicher akzeptiert. es sei denn der termin ist jenseits von gut und böse. da ruft keiner an und nervt. sollen die doch sicherheitshalber 1 woche extra draufpacken - dann kommt das bike höchstens früher    und der kunde freut sich den a.... weg   aber wennst keine antwort bzw eine nichts aussagende bekommst bohrst halt nach und musst die hotline nerven.

klar aber das wenn es heißt das das bike ende JULI kommt werden sich einige hier die stornierung überlegen. ende dieses sommers will ich kein auslaufmodell zum originalpreis wenn schon die neuen modelle angekündigt werden  

ach ja - was für auftragsnummern wurden denn jetzt ausgeliefert? mein ist *Auftragsnummer 108283*


----------



## Albert73 (8. Juni 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> oder hat schon jemand ein XC6?
> bestellt am 10.02.05



Ich hab mein XC 6 Mitte Jänner bestellt und es ist noch immer nicht da (aber hoffentlich schon unterwegs).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägus (8. Juni 2005)

Also mein XC4 hat die *Auftragsnummer 105206 * und soll jetzt angeblich bis zum 20 Juni geliefert werden. Wenn ich hier von Wartezeiten bis zu 6 Monaten lese, glaube ich noch nicht so recht dran.

Eine Bitte an die, die ihre Bikes bekommen: Bitte postet doch auch mal eure Auftragsnummern, dann können die Wartenden besser abschätzen wann das Teil kommt. Die Angaben von Canyon sind da ja mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

viele Grüße

Jägus


----------



## readymaker (8. Juni 2005)

YES! 

Der Postmann war heute um 8 Uhr vor der Tür und hat ein XC9 vorbeigebracht. So gerne bin ich noch selten aufgestanden. Also hat die Lieferung nach Wien nur einen Tag länger gedauert als nach Deutschland.
Habe schon alles zusammengebaut und ich muss sagen: WOW! 

Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert. Nix schleift und scheint auch alles gut eingestellt zu sein. Schaut auch wirklich super aus.

Fotos liefere ich gleich nach.


----------



## off_by_one (8. Juni 2005)

mein VMT ist der 29.06. - auch wenn ich in relation noch nicht lange warte (bestellt mitte april), würde ich glaube ich auch stornieren wenn ich bis ende juli warten müsste. effektiv hätte ich dann noch 2-3monate in denen ich das bike wettertechnisch gut nutzen könnte - von der freizeit her will ich gar nicht drüber nachdenken   
hoffe einfach dass es bis ende juni klappt, ansonsten muss wohl ein 06er modell dran glauben


----------



## reini4294 (8. Juni 2005)

Albert73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mein XC 6 Mitte Jänner bestellt und es ist noch immer nicht da (aber hoffentlich schon unterwegs).



Mei XC7 wurde am 18.01.05 bestellt und am 30.05.05 ausgeliefert. Das Bike ist bereits am 01.06.05 in Linz (Österreich) eingetroffen.


----------



## readymaker (8. Juni 2005)

Die ersten Fotos sind in meinem Fotoalbum.

Jetzt noch ein kleiner Review über die Lieferung.

Im Zubehörkarton waren:


Beschreibungen (Fox, Magura, X.0 Schaltwerk, Trigger, Thomson Sattelstütze, Shimano Kurbel und Umwerfer)
Katzenaugen zum Saufüttern  (kommen gleich irgendwo in den Kasten, aber sicher nicht auf mein Bike)
Rückstrahler und Frontstrahler (dito)
Lackfläschchen
insg. 4 Transportsicherungen für die Magura
Pressure-Rite Adapter
Zertifikat
Gutschein für erstes Service um 24,90
irgendein Ding von Shimano (SM-MA-F160P/S) siehe Foto. Hab keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Wer weiß es?
Handbuch war keines dabei, aber da hat ja Staabi schon gesagt, dass sie nachgeliefert werden.

Zu den Iridium Schnellspannern: Der hintere war leicht verbogen, habe ihn aber gerade biegen können. Dass die Schnellspanner so leicht aufgehen kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, aber einen besonders hochwertigen Eindruck machen sie nicht. Habe mir auf jeden Fall schon DT SS bestellt.

Wetter ist *******, also muss ich mit dem Einfahren warten, bis es zumindest mal etwas über 10° hat. 


Aber wenigstens hat das warten ein Ende. Fast genau 6 Monate warens...

Damit verabschiede ich mich offiziell aus dem Wartezimmer!

Viel Geduld noch...aber es zahlt sich aus!


----------



## aemkei77 (8. Juni 2005)

das ding ist ein scheibenbremsenabdapter, hast du größere Scheiben bestelt?


----------



## readymaker (8. Juni 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> das ding ist ein scheibenbremsenabdapter, hast du größere Scheiben bestelt?



nein hab die standard sl rotoren von der marta

was sollte ich mit dem adapter machen können?


----------



## aemkei77 (8. Juni 2005)

nicht viel, damit kannst du eine IS2000 Bremszange an eine Postmount gabel schrauben, für 160er Scheibe...

das mit den fotos schient nicht geklappt zu haben..


----------



## Dosenbier (8. Juni 2005)

@readymaker
gratuliere Dir.
Das Teil war bei mir auch dabei. Ist, glaube ich, ein Adapter für die 203mm Scheibe von Shimano. Brauch ma net.
Bei mir war sonst auch alles so wie bei dir im Paket.
Beschreibungen für Fox Dämpfer und Gabel, Magura Marta, Thomson, SRAM
Trigger und XO waren auch dabei.
Nachdem ich mit Mühe die Rahmennummer mir notiert hatte, habe ich gesehen, dass diese auch auf dem Montagezettel steht.
Kalt ist es hier auch und da unser Verein am Wochenende einen Triathlon veranstaltet komme ich auch nicht zum Biken. Ich hoffe das Wasser wird nicht
zu kalt und es wird kein Duathlon.
Fotos und Fahrbericht folgen. Die Dämpfereinstellung habe ich auch nicht geändert. Wenn ich mich aus das Rad setze sagt dieser ca. 1cm ein.
Soviel ich gestern gelesen habe ist das o.k.
Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (8. Juni 2005)

@dosenbier

wenn ich jetzt nur daran denke ins wasser zu gehn friert mir schon alles ab.

hab jetzt mal eine runde um den häuserblock gemacht und die randsteine als testparcours verwendet.
dämpfer spricht sehr gut an. werde am dämpfer jetzt mal nix verändern. gabel ist auch ok, aber vielleicht ein bisschen zu hart. hab im moment ca. 6 bar drinnen. bremse bremst noch überhaupt nicht. mir war schon klar dass ich sie noch einbremsen muss, aber ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass die bremswirkung gleich null ist. druckpunkt ist auf jeden fall optimal im moment. ich hoffe nur, dass das auch so bleibt für einige zeit.


----------



## PWau (8. Juni 2005)

@Dosenbier
Triathlon ohne biken? Wahrscheinlich ist es eher ein Bierathlon, oder?


----------



## Dosenbier (8. Juni 2005)

@pwau ok,ok zum Triathlon gehört das radeln dazu, aber ich greife da doch lieber zum Rennrad.

@readymaker
Sollte der See noch ca 16 C haben hilft der Neoprenanzug ganz gut.
Außerdem baue ich die Schwimmstrecke auf, die mache ich dann bei 
diesen Temperaturen etwas kürzer. Das ärgert zwar die guten Schwimmer,
dazu gehöre ich nicht, aber es säuft keiner ab.

Prost


----------



## up_qualing (8. Juni 2005)

So

wie schon gestern berichtet, wurde mein Radel abgeschickt.
vor einer Stunde hat mich mein lieber Mitbewohner angerufen und berichtet, das der nette Postmann zwei mal geklingelt hat und ein schönens großes Packet zu Hause steht.
  Nur leider sitze ich auf Arbeit und muss warten, und   und zudem habe ich mich heute abend noch mit einer Bekannten zum shoppen verabredet. D.h. ich komme erst gegen 21 Uhr zum zusammen schrauben  
Aber es ist zumindest da. Aber was ich den hammer finde ist das DHL die Ausslieferung in 24 Stunden schafft. Respekt.
Werde dann auch ein paar Fotos bereitstellen, da es schon einige von fertigen ES7 gibts werde ich das Auspacken mit knipsen, dann kann jeder sehen was da so auf einen zu kommt.
Noch zum schluss:
Bestellt am 24.01 -> VMT 10.05 ,dann kamm ein brief mit verschiebung auf KW 20, dann eine E-Mail das Lieferung um KW15-16 ist und dann wurde jede woche am Telefon auf die nächste Woche vertröstet bis es heute kamm.

Grüße Andy


----------



## JürgenH (8. Juni 2005)

Ich hoff mal, daß sich der Lieferengpass in nächster Zeit etwas abbaut. Scheint ja nun etwas schneller zu gehen. Nun wo doch der omminöse Kontainer da sein sollte....
Ich habe immerhin 2 XC6 bestelt, hoffe nicht, daß ich jetzt doppelt so lange warten muß 
Naja, ich hab ja noch 6,5 Wochen Hoffnung, das es Ende Juli klappt (wie vorhergesagt), zwei Wochen Verspätung kann ich noch tolerieren, mehr nicht!
Sollte das nicht in der ersten Augustwoche kommen,werd ich stornieren und mal woanders schauen, gibt ja in München noch ein paar Händler, bei denen ich 3600 gut investieren kann....


----------



## lal (8. Juni 2005)

gerade habe ich diese mail erhalten



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Montage in der kommenden Woche werden wir wohl noch nicht realisieren
> können. Momentan befinden sich noch Aufträge in der Bearbeitung, die einige
> Wochen vor Ihrem bei uns aufgegeben wurden. Mit der Montage Ihres Rades
> rechne ich leider erst in 2-3 Wochen.




werde ich wohl doch noch länger warten müssen  
und ich hatte mich schon so gefreut  


mfg lal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiscoSan (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

laut Canyon-Hotline ist bei mir "die Bestellung ausgedruckt und die Teile werden kommisioniert". Hat jemand von euch das auch schonmal gehört und kann mir sgaen wie lange es dann noch gedauert hat bis das Paket angekommen ist?

Wie läuft das eigentlich bei der Post mit Nachname > 2000. Kann man da mit Kreditkarte bezahlen?

Grüße,
Sisco


----------



## lasso1 (8. Juni 2005)

Albert73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mein XC 6 Mitte Jänner bestellt und es ist noch immer nicht da (aber hoffentlich schon unterwegs).




Ist es den schon Montiert und abgeschickt?

Welche Auftragsnummer hast Du?


----------



## Wrangler (8. Juni 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> laut Canyon-Hotline ist bei mir "die Bestellung ausgedruckt und die Teile werden kommisioniert". Hat jemand von euch das auch schonmal gehört und kann mir sgaen wie lange es dann noch gedauert hat bis das Paket angekommen ist?
> Wie läuft das eigentlich bei der Post mit Nachname > 2000. Kann man da mit Kreditkarte bezahlen?
> Grüße,
> Sisco



Das war, glaub ich, bei mir letzte Woche Mittwoch der Stand, nachdem dann alle Teile da waren - da hieß es auch irgendwas mit 'gerade ausgedruckt' - dann wurden mir noch so ca. 8 - 10 Tage genannt, die es noch dauern könnte. (Also Teile vom Außenlager rankarren, Montagevorbereitung, Montage etc, etc...)

Wie ich zum Glück heute weiß, war es zum Glück doch nicht so lange.
Das Rad kam ja Dienstag - also nach 5 Tagen - an.

Also beim Postboten mit Kreditkarte denke ich mal nicht. Das wohl nur in der Postfiliale.
Was ich noch erstaunt festgestellt habe: Postboten wollen (dürfen) keine 200,- EUR und 500,- EUR Scheine nehmen. Aus Sicherheitsgünden!!!

Ich hatte meine 1.800,- EUR ja nun schon wochenlang zuhause gehortet, immer mal wieder ein paar 50,- vom Automaten abgehoben. Bis ich mir dann dachte: Mensch, Wrangler, bevor sich der Postbote wegen des ganzen 'Kleingelds' verspannt - tausch das mal lieber in größere Scheine um. Gesagt, getan - 2 x 500,- EUR Scheine rangeschafft.
Pustekuchen!!!
Wenn der Postbote kein persönlich Bekannter gewesen wäre - hätte er die Annahme des Geldes verweigert: UND DAS RAD WIEDER MITGENOMMEN!!!!!

Also vorsicht!!!! Lieber kleine Scheine bereit halten!!!


----------



## SiscoSan (8. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also vorsicht!!!! Lieber kleine Scheine bereit halten!!!



bei mir wirds wohl die postfiliale - ich bin die woche über auf arbeit unterwegs und hab nur ein schmales zeitfenster - samstag - um es abzuholen.

Ciao,
Sisco


----------



## Albert73 (8. Juni 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es den schon Montiert und abgeschickt?
> 
> Welche Auftragsnummer hast Du?



Montiert wurde es Ende vorletzter Woche, bezahlt hab ich letzte Woche. Ob es abgeschickt wurde, weiss ich noch nicht (hab aber schon angefragt per Mail).

Meine Auftragsnummer: 1000xx

[Edit]: Antwort von Canyon hab ich auch schon:
Das XC6 ist seit dieser Woche unterwegs an Sie; für das WXC1 sollte Sie in
diesen Tagen auch eine Rechnung erreichen. Dieses Rad ist auch
fertiggestellt.


----------



## Deichmeister (8. Juni 2005)

Servus Zusammen,

ich bin völlig neu in diesem Forum und hab die letzten Tage mit lesen diverser Berichte über "Canyon-Bikes" in diesem Forum verbracht.
Habe dann Vorgestern ein ES7 bestellt.
Liefertermin 19.7.05.
Habe mich zuerst tierisch gefreut überhaupt noch Eines ergattert zu haben.
Jetzt hat sich meine Vorfreude jedoch etwas getrübt.
In der aktuellen Bike wurde das ES8 getestet und die schlechte Uphill-Eigenschaften kritisiert.("Sitzposition etwas zu Hecklastig")
Da ich hier direkt an den Alpen wohne und lange Touren mit oft steilen Anstiegen (Forstweg/Trial) fahre, bin ich nun ins Grübeln gekommen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Uphill-Qualität des ES7(2005)?


----------



## Niederbayer (8. Juni 2005)

Mein ES 6 ist am Berg besser als mein altes Hardtail. Aus meiner Sicht gehts mit dem ES ohne jegliche Probleme bergauf (mit abgesenkter Gabel natürlich nochmal besser). Ich denke Du wirst sehr zufrieden sein.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Juni 2005)

Deichmeister schrieb:
			
		

> In der aktuellen Bike wurde das ES8 getestet und die schlechte Uphill-Eigenschaften kritisiert.("Sitzposition etwas zu Hecklastig")



Haha, im Mountainbike-Magazin wurde vor ein paar Monaten das Gegenteil behauptet...
Zitat: "...stürmt es derart beschwingt via Gipfel, dass selbst kilometerlange Rampen ihren Schrecken verlieren. Dabei erweist sich die Manitou Minute mit IT-Kletterhilfe als besonders hilfreich..."

Die Realität: natürlich bist du auf einem ES etwas langsamer als auf einem Race-Hardtail, 
es klettert dennoch problemlos.


----------



## Canyonier (8. Juni 2005)

Deichmeister schrieb:
			
		

> In der aktuellen Bike wurde das ES8 getestet und die schlechte Uphill-Eigenschaften kritisiert.("Sitzposition etwas zu Hecklastig")





			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, im Mountainbike-Magazin wurde vor ein paar Monaten das Gegenteil behauptet...
> Zitat: "...stürmt es derart beschwingt via Gipfel, dass selbst kilometerlange Rampen ihren Schrecken verlieren. Dabei erweist sich die Manitou Minute mit IT-Kletterhilfe als besonders hilfreich..."


Schön und gut, aber das ES8 hat eine FOX Gabel...   
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass das ES6 schon sehr schnell hochkommt mit 130mm. Bei abgesenkter Gabel ist es schon deutlich besser. Den Druck aufs Vorderrad kann man mit dem variablen Vorbau wunderbar einstellen, wenn man lang bergauf will kann man ja in einer gestreckteren Haltung fahren.
Wie siehts den jetzt aus, hab grad auf der HP nachgeschaut: FOX absenkbar auf 95mm; auf dem Aufkleber auf der Gabel steht aber 90mm...
Wer liegt jetzt falsch?


----------



## Deichmeister (8. Juni 2005)

Griasdee "Niederbayer",

erstmal Danke für Aufmunterung!!!!
Ich hoffe Du hast Recht mit Deiner Meinung.
Mein Händler in München hat aufgrund ständiger Mängel und verdammt schwieriger Einstellung keine gute Meinung über die absenkbare "Manitou Minute 3". 
Im Aktuellen Bike-Test wird auch die Lackqualität der Rahmen bemängelt.
Ich hoffe das mein zukünftiger Rahmen-Lack auf den heimischen Alpentrails nicht zu bröckeln begint.
Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen mit dem ES7(05)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyB (8. Juni 2005)

Hi Deichmeister,
Rumblefish hat hier schon was zu geschrieben, glaub ich. Er ist jedenfalls voll zufrieden mit seinem ES7! 
Such mal nach. 
Die Minute 3 kannst Du seeehr weit absenken, bis auf 40mm oder so, da hast Du bessere Klettereigenschaften als mit (fast) jedem Hardtail, zumindest was die Geometrie dann betrifft. Ein 9kg CarbonRacer wird sich aber wohl doch etwas besser hochtreten lassen;-)

Gruß
Franky


----------



## DerStrolch (8. Juni 2005)

Hab heute als Antwort auf ein etwas "kritischeres" Mail endlich mal eine ehrliche Antwort von Canyon bekommen.

Jungs @ Canyon - das gefällt mir  auch wenn ich was anderes höhren wollte:

*Alle Daten, bzw Terminbereiche, die ich gebe sind realistisch nach dem derzeitigen Montagestand und Ihrer Auftragsnummer. Eine Garantie für diesen Termin, bzw für irgendeinen Termin kann ich Ihnen nicht geben.*

Aber da die schon ein ES7 haben davon schwärmen, werd ich warten bis bei mir der Postmann zwei mal klingelt *ring* *ring*


----------



## maverik33 (8. Juni 2005)

Montagetermin 08.06.2005, XC6 in L, bestellt am 18.02.05 Auftragsnr. 104295
nach gestrigem tel solls ende der woche montiert werden.


----------



## cyrox (8. Juni 2005)

So ich will auch mal meine Entäuschung Preis geben! 

E-Mail von mir:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich würde gerne meine Bestellung per Voraus-Rechnung ändern auf Nachname, damit das ganze beim Versand noch schneller geht
> 
> ...



E-Mail von Canyon:



> Hallo Herr Glaser,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



E-Mail von mir:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Mit der letzten Mail war ich doch sehr enttäuscht!
> Zum Hintergrund: 3 Tage bevor ich die Mail an euch geschickt hatte ich an der Hotline ein Mitarbeiter dran bei dem ich grössere Scheiben Geordert hab.
> ...



E-Mail Canyon:



> Hallo
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Ich muss zumindest leider die Aussage des Herrn Fritzsch wiederholen. Die telefonisch Auskunft, dass sich die Montage nicht verzögern wir war zu optimistisch. Es zwar nicht von einem starken Verzug auszugehen (ich gehe von etwa extra 10 Tagen aus), jedoch ist die Einhaltung des Termins sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> ...




Naja wie ihr sehen könnt geht es mir langsam auch gegen den strich obwohl ich "noch nicht so "lange"" warte. 

Bis jetzt hab ich hier immer nur mitgelesen und ab und zu etwas gepostet. Doch jetzt ist mir der Krangen auch geplatzt.
Bald ist Juli und immer noch kein Freerider :-( zum kotzen

Greetz


----------



## pyr0 (8. Juni 2005)

hmm. Ich habe ein 2004er Big Mountain 1 bestellt und vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin war der 27.05.2005 Ich habe heut angerufen und sie haben gesagt ich könne es nächste Woche abholen    
Ich hoffe das bleibt dabei. Wollte euch mal fragen ob das ne richtige Entscheidung war (also das 2004er Big Mountain 1    )

Gruß,
pyr0


----------



## readymaker (8. Juni 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wie ihr sehen könnt geht es mir langsam auch gegen den strich obwohl ich "noch nicht so "lange"" warte.
> 
> Bis jetzt hab ich hier immer nur mitgelesen und ab und zu etwas gepostet. Doch jetzt ist mir der Krangen auch geplatzt.
> Bald ist Juli und immer noch kein Freerider :-( zum kotzen
> ...



Ich verstehe ja deine Enttäuschung, aber andererseits: was sind bitte 10 tage. schlimm genug, aber es gibt hier genug leute, inklusive mir, die hatten fast 2 monate verzug.
so unangenehm eine verschiebung auch sein mag, aber jetzt schon wegen ein paar tagen kleinlich werden, das finde ich komplett überflüssig.


----------



## DerStrolch (9. Juni 2005)

wartezeit hin oder her. also 2 bis 3 wochen sollte man ohne größere amokläufe wegstecken würde ich mal meinen. alles darüber müsste nicht sein.

das einzige das mich stört sind die widersprüchlichen aussagen   wenn die nicht wären wäre alles nur halb so schlimm   

was füt auftragsnummern werden gerade ausgeliefert?


----------



## cyrox (9. Juni 2005)

Was mich an der ganzen Sache am miesten Stört ist die Tatsache, dass man verschiedene Aussagen bekommen. Dazu kommt noch das man sich um neue Infos selbst kümmern muss und nicht Automatisch von Canyon Informiert wird!

Was weniger schlimm ist sind die 10 Tage wobei nach Monatgetermin + 10 Tage dann ist schon Ende Juni Anfangs Juli. Was mich daran stört ist das schon neue Teile der Hersteller raus kommen und und und ...



> Ich verstehe ja deine Enttäuschung, aber andererseits: was sind bitte 10 tage. schlimm genug, aber es gibt hier genug leute, inklusive mir, die hatten fast 2 monate verzug.
> so unangenehm eine verschiebung auch sein mag, aber jetzt schon wegen ein paar tagen kleinlich werden, das finde ich komplett überflüssig.



Ich warte soweiso schon seit März auf das Bike und dann noch + 10 Tage ???
3-4 Monate auf ein Bike zu warten ist definitiv zu viel des guten. Oder seit ihr anderer Meinung  (ich weiss das andere noch länger gewartet haben)


----------



## PWau (9. Juni 2005)

Das Problem bei Canyon ist, das keiner der zum ersten Mal bestellt weiß was auf ihn zukommt! Es ist jedes Jahr das gleiche bei Canyon zumindest nach Aussage von Leuten die schon öfter dort bestellt haben, wenn vielleicht auch nicht so extrem wie dieses Jahr!
Bei mir ging fast alles glatt, Ende November bestellt und 2 Wochen später wußte ich zumindest das knapp ein halbes Jahr dauert bis ich das Bike habe! Es kam tatsächlich nur mit 3 Tagen Verspätung!    Aber auch ein halbes Jahr warten, wenn man es weiß macht keinen Spass! Zum Glück war das Wetter bis dahin eh nicht so toll!

Eines ist mir allerdings immer wieder aufgefallen, die die am lautesten gemekkert und 100 Mal bei der Hotline angerufen haben, waren immer die letzten die es bekomen haben!   
Keep Cool   sogar Wrangler hat sein Bike bekommen!  

Wer ist eigentlich im Moment Vorsitzender vom Wartezimmer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (9. Juni 2005)

PS: Ich hab bis jetzt 1 mal angerufen, da ich die Leute echt nicht Stressen will. Die haben auch so schon genug zu tun.  
Per E-Mail bekommt man inerhalb von einem Tag oder sogar einem halben eine Antwort.

Die letzten Wochen des wartens sind einfach hart muss ich gerade feststellen


----------



## YB11 (9. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist eigentlich im Moment Vorsitzender vom Wartezimmer?



....meine Stimme hast du soeben bekommen


----------



## PWau (9. Juni 2005)

@cyrox
Ich kann jetzt auch nicht behaupten das ich die letzten Wochen völlig ruhig daheim gesessen haben....hab            und was weiß ich nicht alles! Wenns erstmal da ist ist alles wieder gut! 

@YB11
Hab ned gsagt das ich das Amt haben will...ist mir nur so aufgefallen!   
Außerdem hab ich meins ja schon sooooo lange!


----------



## DerStrolch (9. Juni 2005)

[sing]

I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my bike...

[/sing]


----------



## rumblefish (9. Juni 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Deichmeister,
> Rumblefish hat hier schon was zu geschrieben, glaub ich. Er ist jedenfalls voll zufrieden mit seinem ES7!
> Such mal nach.
> Die Minute 3 kannst Du seeehr weit absenken, bis auf 40mm oder so, da hast Du bessere Klettereigenschaften als mit (fast) jedem Hardtail, zumindest was die Geometrie dann betrifft. Ein 9kg CarbonRacer wird sich aber wohl doch etwas besser hochtreten lassen;-)
> ...




@Deichmeister

mach Dir über die Uphilleigenschaften mal gar keine Sorge   , das Bike ist der Hammer. Ich könnte jedesmal   vor Glück. Ausserdem hat wie Floh_im_Schnee berichtet das ES7 in der Mountainbike Höchstwertung bekommen (für den uphill)

Klick einfach mal auf mein Fotoalbum wie tief die Minute abgesenkt werden kann. Meine subjektiven Fahrberichte kanns Du auch nachschauen. Klick einfach links auf meinen Nicknamen und unter "mehr Beiträge von Rumblefish finden". Hoffe Du bleibst bei Deiner ES7 Entscheidung. Ich bereue es keine Sekunde.

 Rumble


----------



## lasso1 (9. Juni 2005)

maverik33 schrieb:
			
		

> Montagetermin 08.06.2005, XC6 in L, bestellt am 18.02.05 Auftragsnr. 104295
> nach gestrigem tel solls ende der woche montiert werden.


 :kotz: 
Da wirstDu wohl noch etwas länger warten müssen

XC6 in S bestellt am 10.02.05 Auftragnummer 1033xx
 VMT 27.05.05
dann sagte man mir die montage erfolgt zwischen 05.06-10.06.05
 Gestern bekam ich von Canyon ein Mail, daß es vorausichtlich erst in 10 Tagen Montiert wird also so um den 18-19 Juni.
Aber einen genauen Termin könnten sie mir nicht nennen!

Ich find das alles zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (9. Juni 2005)

ich hoffe das nicht jede auftragsnummer eine bike ist - ich hab 108... also auftragsnummer. wenn du mit der 103... erst in 2 wochen dran kommst *jessas*


----------



## tsroh (9. Juni 2005)

..einige Hersteller spucken ja bereits ihre sogenannten "mid season" Modelle aus, mit zum Teil aktuelleren Komponenten. Und wir warten hier immer noch auf unsere Frühjahrsbestellungen,-Modelle.

es ist wirklich zum :kotz:


----------



## recystar (9. Juni 2005)

....jaja, ich reihe mich auch in die schlange ein  

bestellt am 22.märz, montagetermin 09.06, zwischendurch sollte es sogar mal im mai kommen, jetzt hat man mich auf juli vertröstet....grrrrr da bin ich im urlaub und wollte es ursprünglich mitnehmen.....


xc4 #108xxx


----------



## deekay!USA (9. Juni 2005)

Ich habe heute von Canyon die 2. Auftragsbestätigung bekommen... mit *vorverlegtem* Montagetermin!    
Ich dachte ich schau nicht richtig.... neuer Montagetermin ist am 16.06.05, 8 Tage früher als in der 1. Auftragsbestätigung angekündigt. Ich bin gespannt, ob der Termin eingehalten wird.

Cruz
Dennis


----------



## Buhmuckel (9. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe das nicht jede auftragsnummer eine bike ist - ich hab 108... also auftragsnummer. wenn du mit der 103... erst in 2 wochen dran kommst *jessas*



Naja, ich will dir ja nicht die Laune verderben...
aber mein ES7 mit AuftragNr 1029XX soll erst Ende nächster Woche montiert werden.  
Hol dir lieber die N3-Packung deines Lieblings-Antidepressivums


----------



## lasso1 (9. Juni 2005)

Das hatten wir schon mal hier

kannst Du aber leider vergessen
das System bei Canyon spuckt in solchen Fällen einen falschen termin aus


----------



## deekay!USA (9. Juni 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatten wir schon mal hier
> 
> kannst Du aber leider vergessen
> das System bei Canyon spuckt in solchen Fällen einen falschen termin aus



... das habe ich auch schon befürchtet... also sollte es eher ein späterer Termin werden?


----------



## gabelfox (9. Juni 2005)

So, nach einigem Hin- und Her hat Rose das Rennen jetzt gewonnen. Habe heute das Factory-700 in 21" bekommen und alles ist schön    Bye, bye Wartezimmer und alles Gute für die "noch" Wartenden. Das wird schon.......irgendwann


----------



## Albert73 (9. Juni 2005)

Es ist soweit, heute hab ich mein XC 6 von der Post geholt und komme gerade von der ersten Testrunde zurück. Wie schon viele vor mir gesagt haben, das Warten lohnt sich.

Das Bike ist *GEIL!*   (dass ich das noch auf meine alten Tage sagen würde ).

Verabschieden werde ich mich hier noch nicht, da ich noch auf ein WXC1 für meine Holde warte.

An alle Wartenden: Durchhalten! 
Für die Statistik: In einer Woche ist es 5 Monate her seit meiner Bestellung.


----------



## cyrox (9. Juni 2005)

> ..einige Hersteller spucken ja bereits ihre sogenannten "mid season" Modelle aus, mit zum Teil aktuelleren Komponenten. Und wir warten hier immer noch auf unsere Frühjahrsbestellungen,-Modelle.



Genau das geht mir irgendwie auch gegen den Strich wobei wir können ja Abbestellen. Jedoch wenn man so lange gewartet hat dann will man so kurz vor ende nicht aufgebend. Genau dieser Punkt ist bei mir Ausschlaggeben ansonsten hätte ich schon lange Storniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (9. Juni 2005)

Sodele..

wie schon gepostet stell ich mich mal zur Warteschlange dazu.
Hab heute vormittag, nachdem ich mit der Wasserwaage im Schritt durchs Haus gelaufen bin, ein XC5 in L bestellt.

Tja...nun heißt es geduldig sein...muß mir wohl noch nen zusätzliches Hobby suchen....(da mein altes bike he is, bin ich z.Z. radlos)....

irgend welche Ideen???
Was macht ihr so 4-5 Monate??? Bei mir sollen es ja knapp 2 Monate werden.

Werd wohl öfters auf dem Crosstrainer und/oder ins Hallenbad, oder falls das Wetter jemals wieder besser werden sollt ins Freibad gehn. Ob ich dort dann auch sportlich aktiv bin, bezweifle ich.   

Meine bessere Hälfte wird sich wohl auch bald einreihen, denn sie liebäugelt gerade mit nem big bear.


----------



## nokia11 (9. Juni 2005)

Bis wann kann man den Bike bei Canyon Stronieren? Jede Zeit?


----------



## rumblefish (10. Juni 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wann kann man den Bike bei Canyon Stronieren? Jede Zeit?



Ja jederzeit, aber tief in Deinem Inneren willst Du das nicht wirklich


----------



## pyr0 (10. Juni 2005)

baoh, heute ist kein guter tag, nein, kein guter tag.
Die Hotlinefrau erzählt mir was von 3-4 Wochen mehr, freundin macht beziehungspause, Asthmaanfälle am lauufenden Band.
 Irgndein negativ geladenes Elektron liegt heut inner Luft   

Gruß,
XeroX


----------



## rumblefish (10. Juni 2005)

Moinsen Leute,

wird mal wieder Zeit für ein ES7 Fahrbericht update   . Auch wenn heute hier im Taunus noch leider mit Longpants gefahren werden musste, wollte mein Doggy "Freddy" schliesslich auch ausgelüftet werden. Also rauf aufs Bike und hoch den Feierabendhügel (230m Homebase - 882m Feldberg). Nach wie vor ist das Bike mit der völlig absenkbaren Minute3 im uphill eine "Bank" (mit Fahrer geht die runter auf  20mm ). Mit meinen Fat Alberts schleift da sogar auch die Halterung vom Shockblade !!!.  Auf dem Heimweg ging es dann richtig zur Sache   . Gabel auf volle 130mm ausgefahren, Dämpfer ist jetzt auch auf die 135mm Position gestellt. Ausgewaschenen Bachlauf runter mit Wackern im 20 cm Format, Rinnen, Wurzeln die 15-20 cm rausragen etc..... , also das volle Programm was ich hier finden konnte. Und das ging auch mit etwa 40-45 km/h auch wenn ich da schon mal über das Aufstocken meiner Unfallversicherung nachdenken musste   . Ich hab echt alles versucht um das Bike/Reifen an die Grenzen zu bekommen. Bei meinem alten Hartail hat es hier schon bei weit geringeren Aufwand zu regelmässigen Hinterreifenplatzern geführt. Also die fetten Alberts halten das auch mit den im "Mountainbike" geschähten dünnen CC-Schläuchen locker aus. Möcht echt mal wissen was die veranstaltet hatten um die Reifen platzen zu lassen   

Nach dem "warmfahren" ging es dann weiter das volle Programm. Wurzelweg runter und etwa 14-18% Gefälle runtergebügelt. Dann das absolute Deasater: verbremst und die Linie nicht mehr getroffen. Ich fuhr in fröhlicher Fallinie auf einen 35-40 cm dicken Baumstamm zu und hatte mich bereits innerlich auf einen Notaustieg vorbereitet. Bei dem Gefälle konntest Du nicht mehr wirklich  von der Bremse runter und ich hatte keine Chance mehr dem Ding auszuweichen. Kurz vor dem Aufprall die Bremse aufgemacht und die Minute fuhr über den Stamm als ob das das leichteste aller Übungen war. Ehrlich, das hat einfach tok-tok gemacht und ich war drüber. Etwa 100 Meter danach war das Gefälle zuende und ich kam auf einen Waldweg zum stehen. Während Freddy  jetzt die Respektkarten aus dem Fell holte   , stand ich dort verwurzelt als Denkmal meinerselbst  . Die letzten 6 km nachhause ging es dann in der Hardcorefassung  . 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich echt völlig baff was das Bike eigentlich kann. Auch den extrabreiten Lenker, der mich anfangs etwas störte, weiss ich jetzt zu schätzen. Leute die Ihr ES7 bestellt habt: Ihr werdet hoffentlich genauso begeistert sein wie ich es bin  . 

So, geb Freddy jetzt noch 2-3 Frolics (mir noch ein   ) und dann ab in die Kiste.

cu
Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (10. Juni 2005)

wenn das bike mal da ist ... kann ich mitreden. Aber wenn ich so lese das ES7 mit der auftragsnummer 102... noch nicht mal draußen sind - und meines die auftragsnummer 108... hat    kann ich dir eher einen fahrberich meiner K2 Public Enemy geben, da der schnee bei und wieder von den bergen lacht


----------



## Cigarman (10. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Leute,
> 
> ...... Mit meinen Fat Alberts schleift da sogar auch die Halterung vom Shockblade !!!.  .....



Hast die Halterung noch immer nicht richtig montiert?  

LGCM


----------



## michaelha (10. Juni 2005)

DaBoom schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele..
> 
> wie schon gepostet stell ich mich mal zur Warteschlange dazu.
> Hab heute vormittag, nachdem ich mit der Wasserwaage im Schritt durchs Haus gelaufen bin, ein XC5 in L bestellt.



Hi!

Wie hast Du das denn bestellt?
Als ich vor nem Monat da war, war das XC5 in L ausverkauft...

Micha


----------



## Uriel (10. Juni 2005)

Bike_daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> RC7 in S abgeholt !!!!!
> bestellt Jan. 05, VMT 11.05.05, abgeholt am 06.06.05
> ...




Hallo Bike_daddy,

Wie sieht denn dein 2. Eindruck vom RC7 aus?
Gibts schon Bilder oder so von deiner Maschine?

Warte jeden verdammten Tag auf den Anruf von Canyon,
dass ich mein Rc7 abholen kann.   
Hab am 05.02.05 bestellt und der 1. Montagetermin wär der
24.05.05 gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägus (10. Juni 2005)

> Zitat von DaBoom
> Sodele..
> 
> wie schon gepostet stell ich mich mal zur Warteschlange dazu.
> Hab heute vormittag, nachdem ich mit der Wasserwaage im Schritt durchs Haus gelaufen bin, ein XC5 in L bestellt.





> Zitat von *michaelha*:
> 
> Wie hast Du das denn bestellt?
> Als ich vor nem Monat da war, war das XC5 in L ausverkauft...




Vermutlich wurde jemand das Warten zu lange und hat storniert....


----------



## YB11 (10. Juni 2005)

maverik33 schrieb:
			
		

> Montagetermin 08.06.2005, XC6 in L, bestellt am 18.02.05 Auftragsnr. 104295
> nach gestrigem tel solls ende der woche montiert werden.



....hab am gleichen Tag das XC 5 bestellt, und nach deiner Mitteilung schon feuchte Augen bekommen....Nach heutiger mailinfo von Canyon verschiebt sich der Montagetermin aber nochmal um mindestens 2 Wochen  
Mein VMT war übrigens der 12.05.!!! 
...wenn "Die" so weitermachen, bekommt der letzte sein Bike im Dezember :kotz:


----------



## rumblefish (10. Juni 2005)

Cigarman schrieb:
			
		

> Hast die Halterung noch immer nicht richtig montiert?
> 
> LGCM



Doch die hab ich jetzt richtigrum drin. Aber beim Wiegetritt bergauf bei voller Absenkung kommen die Reifen da noch dran. Blöd ist auch das zwischen den Gabelholmen auch noch die vordere Bremsleitung verlegt ist. Also knallt der Reifen dann gegen Bremsleitung und Schockbladehalterung. Zugegeben sind die Fat Alberts auch sehr hoch, denke mit dem Vertical Protection hast du die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. Juni 2005)

bike ist in der montage, geht dienstag raus!    ---   ANGEBLICH


----------



## ustor (10. Juni 2005)

@Col.Kutz jo cool freut mich für dich dass es jetzt "anscheinend" klappt - machst du mir dann bitte ein paar schöne bilder - bis jetzt sind keine vernünftigen da - welche grösse ist deines? hats du die möglichkeit deines halbwegs genau zu wiegen - würde mich interresieren!

aja in der Mountainbike haben die ja die rahmengewichte gemessen Giant NRS carbon 2500 Gramm RC8 auch 2500 Gramm tretlager fast gleich steif aber lenkkopfsteiffigkeit canyon viel mehr - und vorallem alu gleich "leicht" wie carbon schon ein scherz oda? ausserdem stimmt der preis vom giant ned des NRS Carbon kostet immer 3000  nur letztes jahr gabs bei manchen händlern ne aktion um 2000 weil zuviele produziert hatten aber in der mountainbike steht was von 2400 oder so des stimmt eig ned oda?

gruß Ustor


----------



## markuztirol (10. Juni 2005)

so da ich nun auf grund von wetter arbeit und schmerz nciht biken kann .. .. ske fahren würd gehn *gg* schau ich mal wieder ins wartezimmer das ich so lange mit euch teilen durfte musste

aber ich sag euch eins.. wer ein es 7 bestellt hat .. viel  spaß damit *gg*  rauf wie eine rakete.. finde langsam sogar dass es leichter geht raufzukommen als mit mienem hardtail.. und das war auch ein gutes bike.. kompl. xt psylo sl luise bremsen..... 

und runter.. naja.... schlimmer geht immer *gg* man wird sooo schnell schnelllll und merkt es erst wenn man fast nciht mehr stehnbeliben kann *gg*

bin in mal seitlich den hang rauf und wollte ..wie gesagt wollte dann schräg runterspringen .. über eine 30 cm tiefe und 40 cm breite regenmulde neben dem weg. tja.. war zu weit oben zu wenig weggesrungen... volllllll in die mulde rein.... tja.... ergebnis... habs nur gesehn und von meinem bike kollegen bestätigt bekommen... gespürt .. hmmmm .... war da was *ggg*

nur is es mir zu wenig quirlig ... aber mie. .hehe haltet durch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## y23 (10. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich fuhr in fröhlicher Fallinie auf einen 35-40 cm dicken Baumstamm zu und hatte mich bereits innerlich auf einen Notaustieg vorbereitet. Bei dem Gefälle konntest Du nicht mehr wirklich  von der Bremse runter und ich hatte keine Chance mehr dem Ding auszuweichen. Kurz vor dem Aufprall die Bremse aufgemacht und die Minute fuhr über den Stamm als ob das das leichteste aller Übungen war. Ehrlich, das hat einfach tok-tok gemacht und ich war drüber...



jetzt mal im ernst: entweder ich muss mich jetzt als jemand outen, der nicht in der lage ist sein es6 an die grenzen zu bringen, weil es mir einfach an den nötigen fähigkeiten fehlt, oder jemand bestätigt mir, dass rumblefish wohl im glücksgefühlsrausch - ausgelöst durch die faszination es7 - hängen geblieben ist.
-->40cm, ähm, schnell mal den zollstock ausgepackt (ein lineal reicht da nämlich nicht mehr), das ist ne menge holz. mit ein bischen glück kann ich da mit hilfe von clickes drüberspringen, wobei ich mir bei der aktion bei 40km/h in die hose kacken würde. wenn ich da aber einfach nur dranfahr, und auf die schluckfreudigkeit meiner gabel vertrauen würde, dann, naja, wars das wohl vorerst mit dem biken. 
bitte nicht falsch verstehen. will dich mit dieser aussage nicht anpissen. aber ich zweifel momentan halt an meinen fähigkeiten ... vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur neid ;-) mich hats bei solchen aktionen schon zwei mal runtergehauen, seit dem bin ich da ein wenig vorsichtig ...


----------



## Sisu (10. Juni 2005)

@rumble
@markuztirol

ihr scheint ja richtige Adrenalinjunkies zu sein  
mal im ernst....zahlt eine normale Unfallversicherung eigentlich,wenn einem bei solchen Aktionen was schlimmeres passiert?
Die Schmerzen von markztirol.....kommen die vom Sturz.....???
Also ich kann es ja schon gar nicht mehr erwarten,bis ich meines mal austesten kann......aber das dauert noch  

Euch allen ein schönes WE!  

Servus aus München
Sisu


----------



## markuztirol (10. Juni 2005)

also wennn.. dann bin ich für die verischerung nur gestollpert *ggggg* hehe

nanaaa .... keine ahnung... aber normalerweiße muss das der versicherung doch gleich sien.. .. gut ich muss jetzt mal abwrten was sie zu mienem canyoning unfall sagt *gg*

aber adrenalin.. hmm . gute idee... genug gearbeitet ...i geh jetzt biken  hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hehehehehe.... schaun ma mal ob wieder ien eintrag in den nächsten tagen von mir erfolgt


----------



## maverik33 (10. Juni 2005)

maverik33 schrieb:
			
		

> Montagetermin 08.06.2005, XC6 in L, bestellt am 18.02.05 Auftragsnr. 104295
> nach gestrigem tel solls ende der woche montiert werden.


So MT nun 3 tage überfällig.und noch keine nachricht von canyon


----------



## DerStrolch (10. Juni 2005)

Mein Bike ist jetzt auch ein paar Tage überfällig ;-) über den ersten VMT - und es werden noch viel Tage folgen   Wurde gestern/heute wieder mal ein Canyon Bike ausgeliefert? Wen nja, welche Auftragsnummer war das denn? I mog nimma warten


----------



## rumblefish (10. Juni 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> -->40cm, ähm, schnell mal den zollstock ausgepackt (ein lineal reicht da nämlich nicht mehr), das ist ne menge holz. mit ein bischen glück kann ich da mit hilfe von clickes drüberspringen, wobei ich mir bei der aktion bei 40km/h in die hose kacken würde. wenn ich da aber einfach nur dranfahr, und auf die schluckfreudigkeit meiner gabel vertrauen würde, dann, naja, wars das wohl vorerst mit dem biken.



@y23   bleiben, bei der Aktion hatte ich nur etwa 20 kmh drauf. War wie gesagt etwa 14-18% Gefälle und ich hab die Kurve nicht mehr richtig bekommen. Deshalb bin ich auf den Baumstamm zu. Mir war eigentlich klar das ich da gleich die "Essensmarken" abgeben werde aber irgendwie hatte ich instinktiv kurz vorher (2-3 Meter vorm Baum) Bremse gelöst und versucht das Vorderrad zu lupfen. Geht beim downhill natürlich nicht wirklich. Drüberspringen kannst Du bei 18% gleich mal völlig vergessen  Aber irgendwie hat das geklappt. Bin heute Abend übrigens nochmal an dem Ding vorbei - war ein echter 40er  . Morgen nehm ich den gelich nochmal   

@Sisu: Yepp, Unfallversicherung zahlt da im Normalfall. Aber frag besser mal bei Deinem Versicherungsvertreter Deines Vertrauens nach ob "Risikosportarten" da drin sind. Bin bei der Allianz und mein V-Vertreter ist ein guter Kumpel von mir   .
Äh, Adrenalinjunkie   wie kommst Du darauf. Normalerweise entspanne ich mich beim Freeriden auf dem Snowboard oder beim Kitesurfen. Wenn kein Schnee oder Meer in der Nähe ist muss dann auch mal die KAWA ZX12 ran  . Aber Mopped wird verkauft, ES7 hat Vorrang   
Bin übrigens nächsten Freitag auch im schönen München   

 Rumble


----------



## DaBoom (11. Juni 2005)

Ich verabschiede mich bei allen Wartenden, da das XC5 in L und fast alle anderen Modelle ausverkauft sind.

Werd dann bis Ende 2005, Anfang 2006 warten und mir dann eventuell ein 2006er Modell kaufen.

Wenigstens bekomm ich nächste Woche meine Laufräder von Whizz Wheels, die ich dann nen halbes Jahr an die Wnad hängen kann.   

Bye bye und haltet durch


----------



## nokia11 (11. Juni 2005)

Ist es5 schon ausverkauft oder sind noch welche da? Hotline komme ich nie durch.

Danke


----------



## rumblefish (11. Juni 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es5 schon ausverkauft oder sind noch welche da? Hotline komme ich nie durch.
> 
> Danke



Die Frage kann Dir nur Canyon wirklich beantworten. Idh tippe aber das Deine Chancen noch sehr gut stehen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (12. Juni 2005)

@ustor: is größe M. bilder mach ich natürlich. gewichtsmäßig wird ja meins noch n kleines bisschen optimiert - bin mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fab5 (12. Juni 2005)

da das xc5 in L wohl nicht mehr verfügbar (=ausverkauft) ist, würde mich gerne mal interessieren, wie es mit dem xc6 in L aussieht? kann da einer was zu sagen?

btw ich werde da montag schon selber anrufen, allerdings brennt mir das sowas von unter den nägeln, dass ich das unbedingt wissen will


----------



## Andy23NRW (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo erstmal!  

Habe gestern das Yellowstone Probe gefahren und in L bestellt. Ich hoffe der Termin zum 14.07. haut hin.

Wollte mich also zu euch ins Wartezimmer gesellen.  
I    Canyon

Grüsse,
Andy


----------



## Buhmuckel (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andy, herzlich willkommen.
Schön, dass "neue" dazukommen, wird fast schon langweilig hier   

Dass Du Dir Hoffnung auf pünkliche Lieferung machst, ehrt Dich.
Mach Dir mal die Mühe und lese den Fred von vorne


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juni 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir mal die Mühe und lese den Fred von vorne



wenn er das wirklich macht - ist er so schnell aus dem wartezimmer wie er gekommen ist   die einzigen worte die ihm dann durch den kopf gehen werden sind "Lieder verschoben" und "stornierung" - aber ich drück dir die daumen das sie jetzt schon den rückstand eingearbeitet haben


----------



## lasso1 (13. Juni 2005)

Wer weiss welche Räder im Moment montiert und ausgeliefert werden?


XC6 in S
bestellt 10.02.2005
Auftragsnummer 1033XX
VMT 27.05.2005
dann 10.-15.06
       05.-10.06
am 09.06. die Aussage es dauuert etwa noch 10 Tage, aber einen genauen termin können wir ihnen nicht nennen.

so langsam geht mir das geschiebe hier auf die Nerven.


----------



## tsroh (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

auch ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Ich hab am Samstag die Geduld verloren und mir ein Bike beim Händler gekauft. Ist dann ein Radon QLT Comp geworden. Hat mal gerade eine Stunde gedauert, bis das Radl im Kofferraum lag. Ist zwar eine Klasse tiefer als mein bestelltes XC 5 L. Aber ich bin eh nicht so ein Technik Freak. Muß halt nur funktionieren, das Teil. Hab dabei einige Euros gespart, auch beim Zubehör nur die Hälfte bezahlt.

Für die die es interessiert. XC5 (L) Bestellt 1.4.2005 Auftr. Nr. 110XXX VMT 22.6.2005

Ich wünsche dem, der durch mein Storno jetzt früher dran kommt, viel viel Spaß mit dem (beinah meinem) XC 5.

Adios
tsroh

PS: ach ja, Canyon hat mich für immer als Kunden verloren


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2005)

tsroh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Ich hab am Samstag die Geduld verloren und mir ein Bike beim Händler gekauft. Ist dann ein Radon QLT Comp geworden. Hat mal gerade eine Stunde gedauert, bis das Radl im Kofferraum lag. Ist zwar eine Klasse tiefer als mein bestelltes XC 5 L. Aber ich bin eh nicht so ein Technik Freak. Muß halt nur funktionieren, das Teil. Hab dabei einige Euros gespart, auch beim Zubehör nur die Hälfte bezahlt.
> 
> ...



wie? du hast april bestellt und willst jetzt einen auf dicke hose machen? und haust noch vor deinem vmt ab? manche andere hier warten echt! und zwar lange, und haben evtl. letztes jahr bestellt. manmanman


----------



## tsroh (13. Juni 2005)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> wie? du hast april bestellt und willst jetzt einen auf dicke hose machen? und haust noch vor deinem vmt ab? manche andere hier warten echt! und zwar lange, und haben evtl. letztes jahr bestellt. manmanman



..bin eben Spontankäufer, Warten ist laaaaaaangweilig


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juni 2005)

also wenn ich da lese das bike mit der auftragsnummer 103... noch nicht da sind - was soll ich dann mit meiner 108... nummer? warten und das bike mit schneeketten ordern ?!?    oder den händler am eck mal kontaktieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (13. Juni 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> Habe gestern das Yellowstone Probe gefahren und in L bestellt. Ich hoffe der Termin zum 14.07. haut hin.
> 
> ...



wenn du wirklich dein ys zu dem termin bekommst hast du wirklich glück! hab mein ys (auch L) mitte april bestellt - mein vmt ist der 29.06. nachdem ich letzte woche eine mail an canyon geschrieben hab, teilte man mir mit, dass es voraussichtlich 10tage (also 2wochen) länger dauert. damit läge mein mt auch um mitte juli, und das obwohl ich 2monate länger gewartet hab


----------



## Freti (13. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> - was soll ich dann mit meiner 108... nummer?



Locker bleiben. Heute ist erst der 13.6.05.  

Nur die Härtesten verdienen ein Canyon. Wenn ich einen Canyon-Fahrer treffe, weiß ich direkt Bescheid. Der Typ gibt nicht eher auf, bis er tot ist.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juni 2005)

Antwort auf ein Mail von Canyon:

*Derzeit befinden sich Aufträge mit Auftragsnummern bis 1025xx in der Montage, bzw Komissionierung.
Da allerdings weiterhin regelmässig Anlieferungen eintreffen, wodurch teilweise wieder ältere Aufträge frei werden und diese Woche einige Monteuere krank sind, ist ein genauer Termin leider weiterhin kaum absehbar.
Die Räder die jetzt montiert werden, haben meist eine Verzögerung von etwa
3-4 Wochen.*


----------



## rumblefish (13. Juni 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Härtesten verdienen ein Canyon. Wenn ich einen Canyon-Fahrer treffe, weiß ich direkt Bescheid. Der Typ gibt nicht eher auf, bis er tot ist.
> ti



 Richtig - wer das geschafft hat den kann nichts mehr umhauen


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig - wer das geschafft hat den kann nichts mehr umhauen



jaja - NOCH ist es bewunderung, aber das wird sich auch bald ändern ;-) dann ist das verachtung - weil wir so dumm sind und sich so etwas gefallen lassen - oder sie schenken uns ein müdes lächeln weil wir uns nicht anderes leisten können


----------



## lasso1 (13. Juni 2005)

der nachteil bei der ganzen verzögerun g hat doch immer der Kunde
Wenn man seinen Urlaub mit dem Bike schon geplant hat und man kriegt es nichtrechtzeitig geliefert.
Was bleibt da übrig?
den Urlaub absagen (schxxxx) evt. stornogebühren
oder ein Bike leihen, wodurch wieder zusatzliche kosten entstehen.

Wie gedenkt Canyon sich hierfür zu entschuldigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
bevor ich Canyon eine E-Mail schreibe frag ich mal hier:
Gibt es bei den Hardtails auch ein so große Lieferverzögerung? Hab ein GCC bestellt, VMT. ist der 29.6!
Danke,
Lukas


----------



## habbl (13. Juni 2005)

hat jemand eine ahnung wann das 2005 sparbuch rauskommt?


----------



## Buhmuckel (13. Juni 2005)

Meine Fresse, ich hab im Januar bestellt und jetzt überholt mich bald das Sparbuch..................    
Und dann auch noch eine Grippewelle im Juni unter den Monteuren  
Oder waren das etwa Unfälle bei der Probefahrt unserer Räder


----------



## Andy23NRW (13. Juni 2005)

Hm... wäre schon schade wenn ich diesen Sommer net fahren könnte. 

Mir ist da mal so ne Idee gekommen: Könnte man nicht eine Liste erstellen, in der alle Modelle gelistet sind und wo man sein jeweils geordertes Bike anklicken kann?

Dazu gibt man noch seinen ursprünglichen Montage-Termin ein und gegenfalls auch den eingetroffenen Endgültigen Termin. Und natürlich den Zeitpunkt der Bestellung. 

Dann hätte man eine schöne Übersicht wer,wann, welches Bike bestellt hat und wer es wann bekommen hat bzw. wann es vorraussichtlich kommen soll.

Wie lange haben denn z.B. die Yellowstone-Besteller gewartet? Das würde mich schon mal interressieren. Dauern Fully´s in der Regel länger als Hardtails? Werden mehr Hardtails oder mehr Fully´s bestellt?

Ich hoffe nicht zu viele Fragen auf einmal gestellt zu haben


----------



## Buhmuckel (13. Juni 2005)

Mit so einer Liste würdest Du Bürgerkrieg unter den Bikern auslösen....


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (13. Juni 2005)

Ola!

Joa ich poste auch mal hier was, nachdem ich bisher nur gelesen hab was hier so abgeht.

Also ich hab en ES8 in M bestellt und zwar am 10.3.05.

Joa solle ende Mai kommen, dann mitte Juni und jetzt anfang Juli, genauer KW 27 +- 1 Woche. 
Ich hab denen ne bissi böse Mail geschickt und sie mal drum gebeten das sie net Salamitaktik machen sondern sagen was Masse is. Joa und dann kam das dabei raus.

Find ich echt Kaxxe aber was willste machen ... Lebbe geht waida ...

Naja Canyon hat irgendwie keinen Schaden durch die ganze aktion. Wenn einer abbestellt is sofort der nächste da und nächstes Jahr das gleiche Spiel.

Ich hab en Yellowstone von 1999 da war das noch bissi enfacher... Naja die Kiste wird ja zum glück paar Jahre halten da musste net jedes Jahr mitmache


----------



## Fab5 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin den aktuellen Stand der Verfügbarkeit der einzelnen Modelle bekommen. Sieht ganz schön krass aus!
Man beachte auch die Montagezeit!  



> Hallo
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Bei jetziger Bestellung wäre noch folgende Modelle in der large Grösse
> ...



Und hier noch Informationen über das Canyon "Sparbuch":



> Details zum "Sparbuch" liegen noch nicht vor. Wenn, wird dies wohl wieder im
> September der Fall sein.



Mal gucken, was da so Angeboten wird. Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte sagen, wie viel günstiger die Bikes da im Schnitt werden?


----------



## schlammdiva (13. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen,

zur Info habe gerade für meinen Männe ein XC 8 in Größe L abgeholt.  

Auftrags-Nr.:101240
MT: 11.05.2005

Drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass ihr auch bald dran seid


----------



## nokia11 (13. Juni 2005)

mein VTM ist 13.6 , aber immer noch kein Bike


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juni 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann auch noch eine Grippewelle im Juni unter den Monteuren
> Oder waren das etwa Unfälle bei der Probefahrt unserer Räder



Ich glaub eher das das Attacken wütender Wartezimmerbesucher waren ;-) Oder die Jungs haben sich gegenseitig beim Warten auf die fehlenden Teile verhauen - so ala FightClub   weil sie mit der Situation selbst nicht mehr klar kommen   

Das einzige das bei Canyon immer tatellos funktioniert ist die EDV - bzw. der *Montageterminaufschiebungsgrundsausredengenerator*  

Was solls. Ich komm mir jedenfalls langsam auf Grund der widersprüchlichen Ausreden (mal dauerts, dann sind die Jungs Krank, dann fehlt wieder was - genau kann und darf man nichts sagen ...) recht vera..... vor.

Wie viel Bikes (hallo Canyon Team) gehen bei euch am Tag durch die Montage??? Da jetzt grad mal eine Bike mit der Nummer 101xyz montiert wurde muss ich da noch 7000 Bikes abwarten   SICHER Nicht!

Dann kommt halt eine xyz Bike um einen etwas höhren Preis ins Haus. Wenn ich nachdenke und schaue was ich in der Wartezeit an Geld für sinnlose Dinge (Wartezimmer surfen *hehe*, Frust runterspülen   usw...) verbrauche, hätte ich ein Cube AMS FR Pro oder eine Ghost ERT 7500 auch gleich kaufen können. Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Bikes?

Wenn mein Bike nicht bis Ende Juni da ist - wird sich ein anderer über ein ES7 in der Größe L freuen - ich hätte auch mal Bock das "Bike meiner Träume" zu sehen - und zwar vor mir und nicht nur auf der Canyon HP   Vor allem weil der Wetter grad recht geil ist   

Soda - genug geärgert für diese Zeit - wünsch Euch dennoch einen schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitsch (14. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube Staabi ist wieder aus den Ferien zurück. 
Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem offiziellen Kommentar von Canyon bezüglich Termine der Bikes?

DerStrolch währe sicher auch froh, wenn er schon heute stornieren könnte und nicht noch bis Ende Juni warten muss.


----------



## mischuer (14. Juni 2005)

Bitte bedenkt auch die evtl. lange Wartezeit nachdem ihr bezahlt habt.
Bei mir ists mittlerweile 9 Tage her, und noch immer kein bike in Sicht!


----------



## rumblefish (14. Juni 2005)

Fab5 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier noch Informationen über das Canyon "Sparbuch":
> 
> 
> Mal gucken, was da so Angeboten wird. Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte sagen, wie viel günstiger die Bikes da im Schnitt werden?



Moinsen,

hatte letzten Dezember mal nachgefragt weil da noch ein 2004er ES7 im Sparbuch, Grösse L war. Dazu muss man sagen das das ES7 2004 das Topmodell war (also so wie jetzt das ES9). Glaube das hatte ursprünglich 2400 Euros gekostet und Preis war auf Anfrage. 200 Euro wollte Canyon runtergehen. Da habe ich mich aber für das aktuelle ES7 entschieden und die 4 1/2 Monate Wartezeit in Kauf genommen.

Ich kann wirklich jedem nur raten durchzuhalten. Wenn das Bike erst einmal vor Euch steht ist der Ärger über die Wartezeit sehr schnell vergessen. Ausserdem solltet Ihr mal darüber nachdenken wie lange Ihr das Bike gedenkt zu fahren. Also ich denke da so an +/- 5 Jahre. Ich wollte ein Cányon, ich habe ein Canyon. Und wenn ich wegen 1-2-3-4 Wochen Verzögerung das Bike storniert hätte, um ein Alternativbike zu kaufen, hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich jahrelang geärgert.  . Ausserdem sind manche "Alternativbikes" auch nicht sofort verfügbar wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. 

 Rumble


----------



## YB11 (14. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> Und wenn ich wegen 1-2-3-4 Wochen Verzögerung das Bike storniert hätte, um ein Alternativbike zu kaufen, hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich jahrelang geärgert.  . Ausserdem sind manche "Alternativbikes" auch nicht sofort verfügbar wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.
> 
> Rumble




.....seh ich genauso.....auch wenns bei mir dann ca. 7-8 Wochen sein werden  VMT 12.05. .......Montage wahrscheinlich KW 26?


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juni 2005)

Hmm - Händerl ums Eck hat grad ein Ghost ERT 7500 um 2250 angeboten. Haben kann ich es in 3-4 Tagen  Wäre das Bike mit dem ES7 vergleichbar


----------



## mischuer (14. Juni 2005)

na toll, Unkollege hat falschen Betrag überwiesen, deshalb kommt das bike nicht.
ich flipp aus


----------



## Sisu (14. Juni 2005)

@rumble
...du hast ja gut reden....mein VMT war der 30.05....bin also "erst" 2 Wochen drüber....aber wenn ich dass so lese.....KW 26 mit VMT weit vor mir.....also 2 MOnate drüber finde ich gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit!    
Frage mich schön langsam was die da eigentlich in der Montage machen ,denn es hies ja mal auch von seiten Staabi,daß der Montagestau schön langsam abgebaut wird....stattdessen wird es immer schlimmer!  

Mein Problem ist zudem,ich habe definitv ab 18.07. 2 Wochen Urlaub, und habe keine Lust am Gardasee wieder einen Haufen Kohle für ein Leihbike zu lassen.....denn ich habe nicht mal ein "altes" als Alternative.
War ja bisher auch immer eher gelassen,aber das ist schon ein starkes Stück!

Ich denke da wäre jetzt mal ein Statement seitens Canyon angebracht.
Wie gesagt...bis 4 Wochen Lieferverzug...damit kann ich leben,aber 2 Monate.....das geht auf keine Kuhhaut,sorry!  

@Staabi....was ist eigentlich los bei euch?????    

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## Wilo (14. Juni 2005)

mahlzeit,

hab die warterei satt und hab mir anderes Bike geordert.
Möchte jemand meine Bestellung übernehmen  ?
Nerve XC 4, 
Autragsnr. 1149xx
Vorr. Montagetermin: 06.07.05

Gruß
Wilo


----------



## Sisu (14. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - Händerl ums Eck hat grad ein Ghost ERT 7500 um 2250 angeboten. Haben kann ich es in 3-4 Tagen  Wäre das Bike mit dem ES7 vergleichbar




...soweit ich mich erinnern kann,ist es wesentlich schwerer,als das ES7!


Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juni 2005)

Ja - hat ca. einen kg mehr als das ES7.

Mir geht es ja nicht um die eine, zwei oder gar drei Wochen Wartezeit. Es geht mir viel mehr um die wirren Angaben warum es zu Verzögerungen kommt. Eine Woche heißt es das alles passt - in der andere auf ein mal nicht mehr. Alles Teile sind da - dann wieder doch nicht. Klar das dann alle nerven   und durchdrehen.


----------



## husky.se (14. Juni 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> na toll, Unkollege hat falschen Betrag überwiesen, deshalb kommt das bike nicht.
> ich flipp aus


Dat is mal echt übel... was lernen wir daraus? Bei wichtigen Sachen sollte man sich nie auf andere verlassen.....  

Für den "Verlust"/Frust würde ich meinen Kollega zahlen lassen. Einen Monat Freibier oder so.....


----------



## YB11 (14. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @rumble
> ...du hast ja gut reden....mein VMT war der 30.05....bin also "erst" 2 Wochen drüber....aber wenn ich dass so lese.....KW 26 mit VMT weit vor mir.....also 2 MOnate drüber finde ich gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit!
> 
> Wann hast du denn bestellt? Wenn jetzt wirklich Bikes mit Bestellnummer ab
> ...


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (14. Juni 2005)

Falls ihr mein Yellowstone wollt, koennt ihr haben.
Ich war einer der ersten der sein Rad bekommen hat, und wie das Schicksal des Lebens will, darf ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gruenden nicht mehr MTB fahren  

Also dann bin ich quasi wieder im Wartezimmer... Hoffe nicht zu lange


----------



## Buhmuckel (14. Juni 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ihr mein Yellowstone wollt, koennt ihr haben.
> Ich war einer der ersten der sein Rad bekommen hat, und wie das Schicksal des Lebens will, darf ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gruenden nicht mehr MTB fahren
> 
> Also dann bin ich quasi wieder im Wartezimmer... Hoffe nicht zu lange




ÖÖhhhmmm,
NIE wieder oder vorübergehend nicht??  
Na ich hoffe, dass Du nur vorrübergehend nicht biken darfst - bis dahin gute Besserung. 
Dein Yellowstone wird treu auf Dich warten


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> ..................hätte ich ein Cube AMS FR Pro oder eine Ghost ERT 7500 auch gleich kaufen können. Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Bikes? .................



Ich mische mich jetzt mal kurz ins Wartezimmer wegen obiger Frage. Lustig (naja, eher nicht) ist es anzusehen, dass Canyon jedes Jahr die gleichen Probleme hat (unschwer mit der Suchfunktion herauszusuchen), obwohl geschworen wird, etwas zu ändern. Ich hatte voriges Jahr das gleiche Problem mit den Lieferzeiten. Da ich jedoch zu dieser Zeit kein (auch kein altes oder abgelegtes) Bike hatte (Gründe sind auch nachzulesen), wollte ich ziemlich rasch einen Ersatz. Von den versprochenen 14 Tagen Lieferzeit (lt. Homepage) will ich erst gar nicht reden.

Schlußendlich ist es ein Ghost RT 7500 geworden, von einem Händler (der frisch sein Geschäft aufsperrte - hätte auch ins Auge gehen können - jedoch unter dem Preis eines vergleichbaren Canyons - da ich erster Kunde war, gabs ein paar Extraprozente), der mich (und einige Kumpels) jetzt als treuen Kunden hat. Mein RT ist jetzt über ein Jahr alt und hatte bisher NULL Probleme. Da knackst nichts, da stimmt die Qualität, ich habe bisher nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Einmal war es bisher beim Händler und zwar fürs erste Service.... Der Lack am Bike ist auch gut haltbar, es dürfte aber gepulvert sein, zumindest habe ich keinerlei Lackschäden bisher (wurde voriges Jahr oft beklagt hier).

Canyon ist sicher ein gutes Rad, mit gutem P/L - Verhältnis, aber allmächtig sind sie auch nicht, und die Wartezeit ist ein Witz, ich kann eure erhitzten Gemüter sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Sorry für den Beitrag, bin schon wieder weg......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiscoSan (14. Juni 2005)

Kommentar des Hotline-Mitarbeiters eben am Telefon

Sisco: Wollte mal fragen wegen Auftragsnummer blablabla.
Canyon: Ist gestern per Post rausgegangen.
.
<Stille>

Canyon: Was sagen Sie nun?!
Sisco: ist wohl ne rethorische Frage, oder? Was erwarten Sie denn?
Canyon: Juchu! Endlich! Hurra! Na gottseidank! Jippie! Wurde auch Zeit! Glücksschrei! (und so weiter...)
Sisco: bin auf der arbeit  kann nicht schreien

Bilder und Grinsen folgen 
Sisco


----------



## wime (14. Juni 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> na toll, Unkollege hat falschen Betrag überwiesen, deshalb kommt das bike nicht.
> ich flipp aus



Ist mir auch passiert. Habe "Schweizer Fränkli" statt Euro überwiesen.  Ich musste deshalb mehr als eine Woche auf eigenes Verschulden länger warten.


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juni 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon: Ist gestern per Post rausgegangen.



welche Auftragsnummer hast du denn gehabt?


----------



## SiscoSan (14. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> welche Auftragsnummer hast du denn gehabt?


10160X - und du?


----------



## Sisu (14. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sisu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Staabi (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, ich muss mir erst selbst wieder einen Überblick verschaffen. Ich bin zwar seit Montag wieder im Büro, war aber heute morgen auch schon wieder unterwegs und bisher noch nicht im Shop. Vermutlich werde ich morgen im Shop sein und dann mit den Kollegen mal über die aktuellen Montagezeiten sprechen. Bitte denkt daran das mein Büro nicht in unserem Shop/Firmenhauptsitz ist, sondern in einem anderem Gebäude in der Innenstadt. Ich weiß das es nicht glaubhaft klingt, aber die Situation wird sich demnächst entspannen, weil wir verschiedene Maßnahmen ergriffen haben. Und auch für 2006 arbeiten wir an Gegenmaßnahmen. Ich melde mich morgen hier.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2005)

@ sisu
Bleib drann!

1.) es lohnt sich! Die es sind der Hammer.

2.) Du bist ja noch eine sehr junge Wartezimmerinsassin.
Ich habe am 12.12.04 mein ES6 bestellt und es am 14.5.05 erhalten.

3.) nur die hachten komm inn Gachten! Wer ein Canyon hat weiss was sie will!
(nix für Weicheier und Spontankäufer.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Airwastl (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
geht mir genau so. Habe mir ende letztes monat das ES5 bestellt, muss aber über ein monat lang drauf warten, da es probleme mit dem Zulieferer gibt. 
viel spaß noch,
Airwastl


----------



## Sisu (14. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @ sisu
> Bleib drann!
> 
> 1.) es lohnt sich! Die es sind der Hammer.
> ...




@schappi
....du hast ja recht....ich will auch kein anderes als mein ES7  
....natürlich bin ich so gesehen eine junge Wartezimmerinsassin.....nur ihr wußtet,daß es so und solange mindestens dauern wird,als ihr letztes Jahr bestellt habt.....und dein VMT war glaube ich auch nicht so weit von dem tatsächlichen Montagetermin entfernt,oder?
Wenn man sich von Anfang an drauf einstellen kann,ok....aber man freut sich ab Juni zu fahren.....und wenn´s dann August wird....ist es schon sehr bitter!
Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin noch mit meinem Freund zusammen!!!  
Momentan wünschte ich ich wäre ein Rennrad....mit dem verbringt er nämlich mehr Zeit als mit mir.   

@staabi
danke für die schnelle Reaktion....ich hoffe morgen sehen wir klarer,was Sache ist.
Werde morgen auch mal meine Auftragsnummer rauskramen und posten!

Ich halte schon noch durch, für mich gibt es keine Alternative zum ES7  
Bitte liebe Leute von Canyon....will doch so gerne mehr Zeit mit meinem Freund verbringen....und das geht nur mit Bike!  

Gruß aus München
Sisu (heute etwas deprimiert)


----------



## ow1 (14. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @ sisu
> Bleib drann!
> 
> 1.) es lohnt sich! Die es sind der Hammer.
> ...


       

Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (14. Juni 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur bestätigen



Na und ich erst


----------



## lasso1 (14. Juni 2005)

Bin jetzt auch im 5. Monat des wartens angelangt!
Warte auf ein
XC6 in S
bestellt 10.02.2005
Auftragsnummer 1033XX
VMT 27.05.2005
dann verschoben auf 10.-15.06
nach erneutem anfragen plötzlich 05.-10.06
Auf meine anfrage per E-Mail am 09.06. 

*die Aussage es dauert etwa noch 10 Tage, aber einen genauen termin können wir ihnen nicht nennen.*
Bis heute nichts mehr von Canyon gehört!
Was mich besonders verärgert ist das man ständig nachfragen muß und trotzdem keine konkrete Auskunft erhält.

habe für anfang Juli einen Urlaub geplant, der ohne Bike wohl ins Wasser fallen wird!

Bin jetzt sauer, und wen ich bis ende der nächsten Woche kein Bike habe
dann sollen Sie ihr Rad halt behalten.


----------



## Fat_Tony (14. Juni 2005)

Mail von Mir:
"......VMT am 29.6.05 ... ob dieser eingehalten wird? Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist bitte ich sie, mir einen realistischen Termin zu nennen, auf den die Montage verschoben wird"
Antwort von Canyon:
"Diesen Termin werden wir leider definitiv nicht halten können. Aufgrund einiger teils sehr stark verzögerter Komponentenanlieferungen liegt unsere Montage noch gut 4 Wochen zurück. Realistisch wäre daher nach dem jetzigen Stand ein Termin um den 20. Juli."
Handelt sich bei mir um ein GCC.





Lukas
P.S:Und die größt Schei$$e, sollte es wirklich erst um den 20.7. fertig werden, wäre zwei Wochen niemand da, um es anzunehmen!


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (14. Juni 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> ÖÖhhhmmm,
> NIE wieder oder vorübergehend nicht??
> Na ich hoffe, dass Du nur vorrübergehend nicht biken darfst - bis dahin gute Besserung.
> Dein Yellowstone wird treu auf Dich warten



Naja 6 Monate ungefähr, aber das dürfte reichen...
Das Yellowstone wird den Besitzer wechseln, werd dann auf das 2006 Modell warten.
Das Positive an der Sache, 2006 wird bei Canyon alles besser gehen.




			
				Sisco schrieb:
			
		

> Kommentar des Hotline-Mitarbeiters eben am Telefon
> 
> Sisco: Wollte mal fragen wegen Auftragsnummer blablabla.
> Canyon: Ist gestern per Post rausgegangen.
> ...


Ich konnte es kaum glauben als mich ein Mädchen anrief und dann noch um mir zu sagen mein Yellowstone ist bereit


----------



## pitsch (14. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sorry, ich muss mir erst selbst wieder einen Überblick verschaffen. Ich bin zwar seit Montag wieder im Büro, ...
> Ich weiß das es nicht glaubhaft klingt, aber die Situation wird sich demnächst entspannen, weil wir verschiedene Maßnahmen ergriffen haben.



@Staabi
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Du jetzt ein paar Wochen weg warst und Dir selber wieder einen Überblick verschaffen musst, dann klingt das wirklich nicht glaubhaft.


----------



## lasso1 (14. Juni 2005)

Habe vor ein paar Minuten folgende Mail erhalten

*Hallo
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Ihr Auftrag befindet sich im Status der Komissionierung. Nach diesem Scan in unserer EDV ist mit einer Endmotnage innerhalb einer Woche zu rechnen.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz
*


XC6 in S
bestellt 10.02.2005
Auftragsnummer 1033XX
VMT 27.05.2005


----------



## Buhmuckel (14. Juni 2005)

Flo-on-the-way schrieb:
			
		

> Das Positive an der Sache, 2006 wird bei Canyon alles besser gehen.


----------



## ustor (14. Juni 2005)

@Sisu 


einereits isses traurig dass du dein bike noch ned hast und dein freund soviel fahren is - andererseits klingt es für nen aussenstehenden sehr lustig und makaber - dachte zuerst du schreibst jetzt - "am liebsten wäre ich ein rennrad damit mein freund mehr zeit mit mir verbringt" *gg* versteh mich ned falsch meine ex - hat auch mit mir schluss gemacht weil ich zuviel biken gegangen bin -  deswegen erinnert mich das ganze gerade daran und ich finds irgendwie lustig )

Usssssssssstor  - und aja wiso kaufen alle münchner die ES bikes ihr habt doch eh keine berge ?


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juni 2005)

@Staabi
Cool das Du mir mal den Überblick verschaffen wirst. Ich glaub ich sprech im Namen aller wenn ich sage, das Du uns bitte die Wahrheit über den angeblich weniger werdenten Montagrückstand sagst. Auch wenn es hart ist - ist aber besser als das Ungewisse.

Von dem Ghost FR 7500 gibt es laut einem Händler nur noch 2 Stück in Österreich in meiner Größe. Klar will ich das ES7 - aber wenn das nicht kommt brauch ich ein anderes in einem ähnlichem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis   Ich will im Sommer biken und nicht im Winter - da fahr ich Ski  

Oder gibt es bei Canyon einen Auslaufmodellrabatt?  

Wie viele Bikes werden so im Schnitt bei Euch (Staabi) täglich durch die Montage gejagt? Ich kann echt nicht abschätzen wie lang z.b. eine gerlernter Fahrradmonteur für ein Bike inc Probefahrt braucht oder gar wie viel Monteure bzw. Montageplätze es bei Canyon gibt? Da laut den Auftragsnummern noch ca 6000 Bikes vor mir sind wäre das sehr hilfreich mir einen wahrscheinlichen Termin auszumalen...

Besteht die Möglichkeit auf einen "Einblick" in eure Montage? Mal den Leidensweg eines neugeborenen Rahmens verfolgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (14. Juni 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort von Canyon:
> "Diesen Termin werden wir leider definitiv nicht halten können. Aufgrund einiger teils sehr stark verzögerter Komponentenanlieferungen liegt unsere Montage noch gut 4 Wochen zurück. Realistisch wäre daher nach dem jetzigen Stand ein Termin um den 20. Juli."



diese antwort von canyon macht mich dann doch wieder etwas stutzig...hatte vergangene woche wg. meines ys (vmt auch 29.06) ne mail nach koblenz geschickt und folgende antwort bekommen...

"Wir liegen bei Aufträgen, die momentan in der Montage wären etwa *3 Wochen*
zurück. Wir werden bis Ende Juni zwar wohl etwas aufgeholt haben, ich denke
jedoch, dass sich auch Ihr Auftrag noch etwa *10 Tage* verzögern wird. Ich
kann dies leider nicht genauer absehen."

das wärn dann ja stat 10tagen 21tage wartezeit mehr *aargh*
mmh...was soll ich sagen => canyon halt


----------



## mischuer (15. Juni 2005)

keinerlei Entgegenkommen seitens Canyon, wegen 40,60 eur wird das bike nicht rausgeschickt. Wenn ich daran denke was ich/Kollegen schon alles bestellt haben. Und wieviel Leuten ich die bikes schon empfohlen habe. Ganz zu schweigen von den 5 Wochen Wartezeit auf das bike. 
Hab jetzt mal staabi direkt angeschrieben, bkeomm jetzt echt ernste Terminprobleme.


----------



## Sisu (15. Juni 2005)

@Ustor
also lustig finde ich es nicht.Mir liegt sehr viel an meinem Freund, den ich eh´nur am WE sehe....wenn ich ein Bike hätte...könnte ich wenigstens,die Zeit,die er am radln ist zusammen mit ihm verbringen.
Aber keine Angst.....mir macht das Biken auch sehr viel Spaß,nicht dass einer denkt im mach´das Ganze nur aus Liebe 

und weshalb so viele Münchner sich ein ES bestellt haben: 
von München aus ist man schnell in den Bergen...zudem verbringe ich viele WE bei meinem Freund in Rosenheim....da ist es noch näher!
Und zur Not kann man an der Isar auch gut biken! 
und ab und zu ist man ja noch am Lago....da ist ein ES auf alle Fälle angebracht!  

@alle
habe mal nach meiner Auftragsnummer gesucht:1075xx...vom 15.03.05
VMT war einmal der 30.05........da kann ich mir ja ausrechnen...wenn jetzt erst 102-103 er Nummern dran sind.....daß ich wohl erst im August-September damit rechnen kann!     

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Urby (15. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> habe mal nach meiner Auftragsnummer gesucht:1075xx...vom 15.03.05
> VMT war einmal der 30.05........da kann ich mir ja ausrechnen...wenn jetzt erst 102-103 er Nummern dran sind.....daß ich wohl erst im August-September damit rechnen kann!
> 
> ...


Strange! My data:

Bestellt 24.02.2005
Auftragsnummer 105...
VMT 31.05.2005
neue VMT ende des monats Juni hoffendlich


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

erst die schlechte Nachricht: Wir hängen aus verschiedenen Gründen zur Zeit in der Montage ca. 3 Wochen hinterher, weshalb sich alle Termine verschoben haben.

Allerdings haben wir letzte Woche einen zusätzlichen neuen Produktionsstandort eröffnet, der unsere Werkstatt in der Montage unterstützt. Natürlich benötigt dieser neue Standort etwas Einlaufzeit. Auswirkungen auf den Montageplan bzw. die Lieferzeiten werden aber bald spürbar sein. Konkrete Aussagen zu einzelnen Montageterminen kann ich aber zur Zeit noch nicht treffen. Wir kennen das Problem und arbeiten daran, den Stau aufzulösen.

Zu den Montagestückzahlen: Sorry, da sind wir immer etwas zugeknöpft . Die Kapazität unserer Werkstatt wird aber durch den neuen Standort, wenn er richtig angelaufen ist, massiv erhöht werden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rumblefish (15. Juni 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Montagestückzahlen: Sorry, da sind wir immer etwas zugeknöpft .
> l



Das ist auch in Ordnung so. Würde mich aber mal rein Interessehalber interessieren wie lange ein ausgebildeter Schrauber für den Zusammenbau und Kontrolle eines Fullys in etwa braucht. Hab echt keine Ahnung wieviele Stunden dafür nötig sind.

 Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (15. Juni 2005)

Urby schrieb:
			
		

> Strange! My data:
> 
> Bestellt 24.02.2005
> Auftragsnummer 105...
> ...



@urby
suppose the VMT depends on the biketype.
I ve ordered an ES7 / S  

Sisu


----------



## Urby (15. Juni 2005)

I suppose you must be right.
Ich glaube das hast du rechts.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (15. Juni 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> erst die schlechte Nachricht: Wir hängen aus verschiedenen Gründen zur Zeit in der Montage ca. 3 Wochen hinterher, weshalb sich alle Termine verschoben haben.



Hallo Staabi,

m.E. ein bißchen schwammig die Aussage!

die Frage ist, hinter welchem Termin hängt Ihr 3 Wochen hinterher? 

Nach dem ersten? (bei mir 27.5.) Wenn's der ist, wird es diese Woche montiert   

Dem zweiten?  (bei mir 11.5.) Ok, der kanns nicht sein. Schon vorbei  

Oder dem vom Telefonat? (11.5 + 2-3 wochen --> VMT 01.06)  Dann wird es Montag nächste Woche montiert  

Ok, in dem Chaos ist diese Frage hier "unbeantwortbar". 
Würde mich freuen, wenn man individuell eine vernünftige Aussage bekommt.

Grüße
Hörn-Driver


----------



## DerStrolch (15. Juni 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben wir letzte Woche einen zusätzlichen neuen Produktionsstandort eröffnet, der unsere Werkstatt in der Montage unterstützt. Natürlich benötigt dieser neue Standort etwas Einlaufzeit. Auswirkungen auf den Montageplan bzw. die Lieferzeiten werden aber bald spürbar sein.



Das glaub ich euch gern das Ihr dran arbeitet *hehe* dürfte ja für euch bze die Monteure auch nicht grad angenehm sein. Ich hoffe nur das der neu Montagestandort keine "qualitative Einlaufzeit" benötigt   

Kannst du dich schlau machen wie lang so ein Bike (z.b. ES) in der Montage braucht? Würde mich echt interessieren   

Zitat Canyon Homepage:

*Zurzeit arbeiten mehr als 15 Vollzeit-Mitarbeiter in unserer Werkstatt. Die technische Leitung hat unser Zweiradmechanikermeister Michael Adrian. Zwei Azubis werden im Beruf des Zweiradmechanikers ausgebildet.*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin will ich nicht mal zu rechnen beginnen wer wie viel bikes in welcher zeit schafft. Ich glaub das es besser ist Staabi das nicht sagt ;-) um unsere Nerven zu schonen.

@Canyon Werkstatt
Wenn Ihr euch ordentlich ins Zeug haut und schraubt was die Schrauber hergeben - lass ich einen Kasten Bier springen


----------



## Buhmuckel (15. Juni 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> erst die schlechte Nachricht: Wir hängen aus verschiedenen Gründen zur Zeit in der Montage ca. 3 Wochen hinterher, weshalb sich alle Termine verschoben haben.
> 
> ...



Na denn mal hurtig, ist gerade vor 2 Stunden abgelaufen  
Lt Hotline noch nicht montiert  
Oder muss man die 3 Wochen zu den 14 Tagen auf der HP dazuzählen  

Sry aber so langsam krieg ich auch das Wrangler-Syndrom    

Ich denke 4 Wochen sind zZt realistisch


----------



## lal (15. Juni 2005)

ich denke wir können mit 5 wochen verzug rechnen (also die 3 wochen von stabi + die 2 von der hp)
vmt war bei mir der 24.5.05
laut mail-support frühestens ende juni 


mfg lal


----------



## TristanM (15. Juni 2005)

SOOO - Hab mein ES8 storniert!!!
Dafür hatte ich das Glück, daß ich zuuuufällig die Lücke erwischt habe, in der ein ES9 frei war!!! Coooooool......   darauf habe ich eeeewig gewartet......


----------



## DerStrolch (16. Juni 2005)

@tristanm

das heißt das du dein ursprünglich bestelltes bike storniert hast - und zufällig ein bereits stroniertes bike das höchste wahrscheinlich schon in der montagevorbereitung ist bekommst   

hmm - dann wird canyon wirklich nach montageplan arbeiten - ganz egal ob das bike noch wem gehört oder nicht   wird dann halt eine deko bike  :

@Staabi & 3 Wochen Verzug
Also sollte meine Bike mit der Nummer 108... in der nächsten oder übernächsten Woche montiert werden? Wenn das wirklich nach den Nummern geht sind es wohl eher 3 Monate


----------



## TristanM (16. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> @tristanm
> 
> das heißt das du dein ursprünglich bestelltes bike storniert hast - und zufällig ein bereits stroniertes bike das höchste wahrscheinlich schon in der montagevorbereitung ist bekommst
> 
> hmm - dann wird canyon wirklich nach montageplan arbeiten - ganz egal ob das bike noch wem gehört oder nicht   wird dann halt eine deko bike  :


Neeee... so einfach ist das auch nicht -- ich glaube die Montagetermine hängen in erster Linie an der Bestellung, und DANN erst an dem Modell!!! Mein Termin für das ES8 war eigentlich 23.06. --- JETZT muß ich allerdings wahrscheinlich noch 4 Wochen warten!!


----------



## Sisu (16. Juni 2005)

TristanM schrieb:
			
		

> Neeee... so einfach ist das auch nicht -- ich glaube die Montagetermine hängen in erster Linie an der Bestellung, und DANN erst an dem Modell!!! Mein Termin für das ES8 war eigentlich 23.06. --- JETZT muß ich allerdings wahrscheinlich noch 4 Wochen warten!!



....war da nicht mal was mit wer umbestellt muß stornieren und neu bestellen, was bedeutet....die Warterei fängt von vorne an?
Mir ist nicht bekannt,daß in solchen Fällen die vorherige Wartezeit angerechnet wird  
Wenn ja...umso besser für dich,aber so Recht glaube ich nicht dran.
Das wäre schon ein Wunder,wenn du jetzt das ES9 schon in 4 Wochen bekämst,oder was meinen die anderen???? 

 @Buhmuckel
Du hast ja auch ein ES7 in S bestellt....wann war das nochmal....glaube irgendwas im Februar???Wann war dein VMT???

Heute wäre super Bikewetter.....seufz....!!!!   

Gruß aus München
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Heute wäre super Bikewetter.....seufz....!!!!
> 
> Gruß aus München
> Sisu



@ Sisu

Melocross istauch eine Bikerin aus München, die Rahmengöße S hat. Vieleicht hat sie noch ihr altes Miss Ghost, das sie dir ausleihen kann bis dein ES7 kommt (die ES Fahrer müssen doch zusammenhalten) Schreib ihr doch mal eine PM.

Ich hätte noch ein Stevens F9 zu verleihen, aber der Rahmen ist zu groß für dich. (52cm (21")
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## Sisu (16. Juni 2005)

@schappi
....bin direkt gerührt von soviel Anteilnahme.
Das ist sehr nett von dir,daß du mir dein Stevens leihen würdest.
Mein Freund hat ja auch 2 MTB in L....bin auch schon paar mal mit seinem Fully gefahren......ist natürlich nicht optimal,aber es geht schon zur Not(Sattel ganz runter,Lenker verstellen......nur beim Absteigen hänge ich so ziemlich auf dem Oberrohr  )
Das mit Melocross ist natürlich eine gute Idee....sie ist jetzt bestimmt voll damit beschäftigt auf das 24h Rennen hier in München zu trainieren  
Aber lieber wäre mir natürlich mein eigenes Rad.....ist nämlich immer etwas doof mit geliehenen Bikes....wenn was kaputt geht!
Habe bei meinen Leihbikes in Torbole auch immer drauf geachtet,daß die eine Vollkaskoversicherung hatten  ....den Tremalzo runter....war ich mir nicht sicher,ob das Bike dass so gut übersteht.(ist aber natürlich alles glatt gegangen  )

Was mir in München aufgefallen ist:bin fast jeden zweiten Tag an der Isar beim Laufen (irgendwie muss man sich ja fit halten)....und habe noch kein
einziges Canyon gesehen  
Cannondale,Scott,Stevens,Trek....alles andere vertreten....aber wo sind die Canyoniere aus München???

Gruß aus dem schönen München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (16. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @schappi
> Was mir in München aufgefallen ist:bin fast jeden zweiten Tag an der Isar beim Laufen (irgendwie muss man sich ja fit halten)....und habe noch kein
> einziges Canyon gesehen
> Cannondale,Scott,Stevens,Trek....alles andere vertreten....aber wo sind die Canyoniere aus München???



Die warten alle auf Ihr Bike    (ohhh, ganz böse *schnellwegduck*)

Bestell mal für morgen gutes Wetter - muss nach München und später nach Salzburg   

 Rumble


----------



## Sisu (16. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Die warten alle auf Ihr Bike    (ohhh, ganz böse *schnellwegduck*)
> 
> Bestell mal für morgen gutes Wetter - muss nach München und später nach Salzburg
> 
> Rumble



@rumble
kann dich beruhigen...für die nächsten 3 Tage kehrt der Sommer zurück nach München....pack schon mal die Badesachen mit ein  
Laut Wettervorhersage soll es hochsommerlich warm(heiß) werden.....aber mit den Wettervorhersagen ist es manchmal wie mit den Canyonaussagen bezüglich Montageterminen......     
Was machst du eigentlich so weit im Süden???Mußt du beruflich her oder .....
....nimmst du denn dein Bike auch mit???

Sonnige Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## Augus1328 (16. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Die warten alle auf Ihr Bike    (ohhh, ganz böse *schnellwegduck*)
> 
> Bestell mal für morgen gutes Wetter - muss nach München und später nach Salzburg
> 
> Rumble



nöööö, die hängen mit Ihren Bikes am Lago ab, ätsch....   u. da sind inzwischen massenhaft Canyons unterwegs. Hab da letzte Woche ein ES6, XC9, Grand Canyon Comp, usw. gesehen...

Im übrigen bin ich ab heute 18 Uhr auf den Isartrails ab Tierpark unterwegs...

Mahlzeit
Oli


----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Juni 2005)

es ist vollbracht! im endeffekt kam es dann sogar 1-2 tage früher als  letztlich prophezeit!

bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1966137#post1966137


fahrverhalten créme de la créme. für mich atombombe zu pfeil und bogen im vergleich zu allem was ich bisher gefahren bin!

nervig: zu kleine lenkerendstopfen(passen garnicht), dämpferventil außerordentlich schwer erreichbar; aber is ok. gabel-manual vergessen.


----------



## highflyhahn (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
nachdem ich hier schon mal irgendwann gute Stimmung verbreitet habe und mir sicher war, dass mein ES9 sogar noch vor dem eigentlichen VMT kommt muß ich jetzt dann doch mal meinen Frust ablassen. 
Alles begann natürlich mit nem, mir doch so wunderschön verliebt von der Hompage bzw. aus dem Katalog, anlächelnden ES 9 und am 18.01 wurde bestellt.
Auftragsbestätigung kam, VMT 06.04.04. Soweit alles bestens. Irgendwann im März bekam ich nen Brief mit nem neuen VMT im Juni. Da dachte ich mir, bestimmt ein Fehler von Canyon  rufst mal eben an und klärst das. Hotline sagt ja man keine Panik bleibt alles wie es ist und was mach ich Depp???? Ich laß mir
das nicht schriftlich bestätigen, da ich ja ein positiver Mensch bin und leider manchmal denke, dass ein Wort noch was gilt. Allerdings habe ich da auch noch nichts von dem Lieferverzug gewusst... Sonst hätte ich mich sicherlich anders verhalten....Naja, jedenfalls verstrich die Zeit im April und gegen mitte April habe ich dann mal wieder angerufen. Aussage der Hotline, wieso VMT April??? Hast doch nen Brief mit Juni bekommen...Meine Gesichtsausdruck am Telefon brauch ich wohl nicht mehr beschreiben....aber dann neue Hoffnung der Mitarbeiter sagte er schaut mal und siehe da es hieß in der woche nach Pfingsten soll es gebaut (also später als April, aber früher als Juni, weil is ja nen bißchen blöd gelaufen bei dir...) werden. Freude war groß allerdings mußte ich ein WE Fahrtechnikseminar auf Anfang Juni verlegen...Was sogar ohne Umbuchungsgebühren geklappt hat....Und nu was soll ich sagen ich warte immer noch  
Und jetzt die Krönung letzte Woche rufe ich mal wieder an, denn die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.....und nachdem ich die ganze Geschichte wieder mal erzählt habe kommt die Aussage ok, da müssen wir was tun rede mit der Werkstatt, melde mich heute oder morgen per Mail oder Fon. Darauf habe ich bis heute gewartet...Heute nun der Hotline ovekill....Bike wird wohl so Anfang Juli fertig!!!!!!!!!!! Aslo kann ich das Fahrtechnikseminar Anfang Juli auch wieder verschieben und diesmal kostet es...Mein altes Rad hab ich schon verkauft, und ich laß meine Käufer net so lange warten.....
Ich hab mich nicht umsonst nach zwei Monaten überlegen und vergleichen für ein Canyon entschieden und bin bereit 2600,00 Euros zu bezahlen aber so langsam mag ich net mehr....Außerdem brauch ich bald neue Laufschuhe 

Grüße von nem jetzt doch schon ziemlich gestutzten
Highflyhahn


----------



## Sisu (16. Juni 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> nöööö, die hängen mit Ihren Bikes am Lago ab, ätsch....   u. da sind inzwischen massenhaft Canyons unterwegs. Hab da letzte Woche ein ES6, XC9, Grand Canyon Comp, usw. gesehen...
> 
> Im übrigen bin ich ab heute 18 Uhr auf den Isartrails ab Tierpark unterwegs...
> 
> ...



...heute wird´s wohl nichts,da ich bis 18:00 uhr arbeiten muß und erst morgen wieder laufen wollte....aber die Gegend stimmt 
meine übliche Laufrunde geht über den Hinterbrühler See bis zur Grosshesseloher Brücke und zurück am Tierpark vorbei zum Flaucher!
Ich werde wohl in Zukunft noch besser schauen müssen....aber wahrscheinlich zischen die Canyons so schnell an mir vorbei,daß ich gar nicht mehr erkennen kann,was auf dem Rahmen steht  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (16. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @rumble
> Was machst du eigentlich so weit im Süden???Mußt du beruflich her oder .....
> ....nimmst du denn dein Bike auch mit???
> 
> ...



Bin auf der Durchreise zum Ossiacher See (bei Klagenfurt). Mach da eine Woche Urlaub wobei ich das ES7 gegen ein Ruderboot eintausche  . Also habt Ihr erstmal ne Woche Ruhe vor mir  Würde das Bike ja gerne mitnehmen aber den Platz habe ich nicht mehr im Auto  . Morgen Abend werde ich mir erstmal Salzburg City anschauen. Und wenn da dann so ein Kandidat mit einem ES6 durch die Gegend hoppelt, dann kann ich mir auch schon denken wer das ist  . 
Aber heute muss das Bike nochmal herhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (16. Juni 2005)

@rumble
na dann mal schönen Urlaub   
...stell ich mir aber schon hart vor....du fährst dann mit deinem Auto an Bergen vorbei,die regelrecht danach schreien mal von dir mit deinem ES7
so richtig rangenommen zu werden  
Also ich hätte jetzt schwören können,daß das ein Bike-Urlaub wird  
Was sagt denn der Freddy dazu? Will der tatsächlich lieber rudern gehen? 
Das würde ich mir nochmal gut überlegen!  

Viel Spaß!
Sisu


----------



## crucho (16. Juni 2005)

@ rumblefish

War letztens in Villach unterwegs (Gegend Ossiacher,Faaker und Silbersee). Hab leider mein Bike nicht mitnehmen können,da meine Gabel immer noch in Reperatur ist und war, jedoch hab ich schon mal ne kleinere Tour in der Gegend gemacht und ich muss sagen dass mann sein Bike dorthin mitnehmen *muss* !
Zudem hab ich jetzt auch den Kärnten-Seen-Guide den ich bei nächster Gelegenheit dort unbedingt mal austesten muss. Also wennst doch dein Bike mitnimmst, leih ich dir auch gern mal den Guide aus ... gegen einen ordentlichen Tourenbericht natürlich   

Kann mir ja eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass dein Bike keinen Platz mehr hat ...
schnall mein Bike immer per Heckträger an das Auto dran. Billig, leicht zu montieren und hällt bombenfest!

Aber jedenfalls viel Spaß im schönen Kärnten


----------



## rumblefish (16. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @rumble
> ...stell ich mir aber schon hart vor....du fährst dann mit deinem Auto an Bergen vorbei,die regelrecht danach schreien mal von dir mit deinem ES7
> so richtig rangenommen zu werden
> Also ich hätte jetzt schwören können,daß das ein Bike-Urlaub wird
> ...



Ja das wird echt hart werden wenn ich die Berge sehe.
Bikeurlaub wird im Juli am Tegernsee gemacht und da wird das ES  :kotz:  .

@crucho
Danke für das Angebot aber mein Bike werde ich leider nicht mitnehmen können. Ausserdem ist das die Woche ein Rudercamp wo wir sozusagen Vollzeitanimiert werden  . Aber gebikt wird auch ein Tag wobei ich da auf ein Leihrad zurückgreifen werde.


----------



## recystar (16. Juni 2005)

....ich finde das unkulante verhalten unmöglich, stabbi hin oder her, hier platzen termine wie luftballons, und der endkunde darf's ausbaden...  

es gibt kein entgegenkommen, kein gimmik, gar nichts.....nicht mal eine richtige entschuldigung. wenn ich bedenke welchen aufstand mein autohändler gemacht hat, weil mein pkw 2 wochen zu spät kam.....


----------



## Airwastl (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo erst mal,
fühle mich genau so. Habe heut Nachmittag erfahren, dass ich mein Canyon wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Monat bekomme.
Die von der Bestellhotline haben gesagt, dass sie Porbleme mit den Zulieferer hatten und müssen jetzt erst mal die ganzen Fahrräder zusammenbauen deren Aufträge schon länger zurückliegen.
Tortzdem noch viel "Spaß" beim Warten,
Airwastl.


----------



## hooover (16. Juni 2005)

servus an alle!

mein vmt ist zwar erst mitte juli aber wenn ich mir eure beiträge so durchlese bin ich jetzt schon nervös!

schöne grüsse aus wien (ja es gibt hier berge!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (16. Juni 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nachdem ich hier schon mal irgendwann gute Stimmung verbreitet habe und mir sicher war, dass mein ES9 sogar noch vor dem eigentlichen VMT kommt muß ich jetzt dann doch mal meinen Frust ablassen.
> Alles begann natürlich mit nem, mir doch so wunderschön verliebt von der Hompage bzw. aus dem Katalog, anlächelnden ES 9 und am 18.01 wurde bestellt.
> Auftragsbestätigung kam, VMT 06.04.04. Soweit alles bestens. Irgendwann im März bekam ich nen Brief mit nem neuen VMT im Juni. Da dachte ich mir, bestimmt ein Fehler von Canyon  rufst mal eben an und klärst das. Hotline sagt ja man keine Panik bleibt alles wie es ist und was mach ich Depp???? Ich laß mir
> ...



Hi, also das ich ja ziemlich hart, was Canyon mit dir macht - mein Beileid. Ich wäre persönlich auch leicht am Boden zerstört - kann dir nur sagen, lange wird es nicht mehr dauern - halte durch !

Gruß vom begeistertem ES-6`ler


----------



## DerStrolch (17. Juni 2005)

Morgen Leute

Da die Montageleistung (Räder/Tag) von Canyon anscheinend gleich geheim ist wie die Formel für CocaCola bitte ich Euch, die Auftragsnummer und den tatsächlichen Montagetermin von jedem Bike das derzeit rausgeht, zu posten.

Wenn mein Bike nicht montiert wird (warum auch immer) muss ich schauen das ich zu einem anderen Bike komme. Und das wird gegen Ende des Sommers (wo wir uns ja bald befinden) auch immer schwieriger ;-) Die Bike Schmieden die liefern können werden auch versuchen Ihre Modelle an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen. Und gänige Rahmengrößen werden bald aus sein  

Ich will das Canyon nicht wirklich stornieren. Aber warten ohne ein Ende in Sicht zu haben bringt auch nichts.

Andererseits denke ich das Canyon sich derzeit über jede Stronierung freut. Somit wird jedes mal eine Montagetermin frei und eine nervender Kunde verschwindet. Habe noch nichts von Bemühungen gehört einen "Kunden"  zu halten oder gar zurückzubekommen.


----------



## kh-cap (17. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Leute
> 
> Wenn mein Bike nicht montiert wird (warum auch immer) muss ich schauen das ich zu einem anderen Bike komme. Und das wird gegen Ende des Sommers (wo wir uns ja bald befinden) auch immer schwieriger ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## DerStrolch (17. Juni 2005)

Mir wäre klar lieber wenn ich definitiv wüsste wann das bike kommt. aber wenn canyon mir gesagt hätte das das bike erst ende juli kommt hätte ich gleich storniert. und so halten sie die kunden warm   weil sie die hoffung nicht aufgeben und sich von der hotline immer wieder eine nette story reindrücken lassen


----------



## PWau (17. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wäre klar lieber wenn ich definitiv wüsste wann das bike kommt. aber wenn canyon mir gesagt hätte das das bike erst ende juli kommt hätte ich gleich storniert. und so halten sie die kunden warm   weil sie die hoffung nicht aufgeben und sich von der hotline immer wieder eine nette story reindrücken lassen


Canyon wird es einfach selber nicht wissen wann das Bike fertig ist!


----------



## Sisu (17. Juni 2005)

@highflyhahn
..hm..bestellt am 18.01. mit VMT 06.04.....und immer noch kein ES9 in Sicht.
das ist ja schon fast so tragisch wie bei Wrangler!  
Dass Canyon da nicht schön langsam was unternimmt....wenigstens auch hier die Versandkosten erlässt(obwohl auch lächerlich angesichts der Monate ohne Bike!)
Richtig ärgerlich ist es,wenn man wie du ein Fahrtechnikseminar gebucht hat,und dann auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt!
DAS finde in nicht in Ordnung...wie gesagt....4 Wochen Verschiebung zum VMT(dem ursprünglichen!)ist noch zumutbar, aber 2-3 Monate ist eine Frechheit!    

Und solche Comments wie: ....es wird jetzt alles besser werden....der Montagestau löst sich langsam auf....haben wir im Mai schonmal vernommen,und...angesichts der Auftragsnummern,die im Moment rausgehen,kann ich davon nichts erkennen!

Frage: Was um Himmels Willen machen die in der Werkstatt,während sie auf irgendwelche Komponenten warten?  
Und hätte es wirklich einen Unterschied gemacht,wenn die Lieferungen alle planmässig eingetroffen wären?
Ich glaube ja eher,daß die wenigen Mitarbeiter mit der Masse an Bestellungen einfach überfordert sind,so oder so!
Die können natürlich auch nichts dafür,und ich bin mir sicher,daß sie ihr besstes geben,aber bitte Canyon:
ändert endlich auf den Katalogen und eurer Homepage die Lieferzeiten von 14 Tagen ab auf meinetwegen:Lieferzeiten abhängig vom Modell.....Info daß einige Modelle vor April nicht rausgehen können.
Bitte,das ist wesentlich realistischer!

So...ist wiedermal WE...schönes Wetter
und ich hab immer noch nicht mein ES7

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon wird es einfach selber nicht wissen wann das Bike fertig ist!




Sorry, DAS wäre jedoch das absolute Armutszeugnis für eine Firma..........


----------



## XBrainstorm (17. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen,

die Hinhaltetaktik von Canyon kann ich nur bestätigen. 
- ES7 bestellt am 22.03.05 - VMT Ende Mai/Anfang Juni 
- nach telefonischer Aussage liegen bereits Mitte Mai alle Komponenten vor 
- Email vom 21.05.05: Montage erst in der 2. Junihälfte
- Email vom 15.06.05: Verzug von gut 4 Wochen, sprich Mitte Juli

*Innerhalb von 3 Wochen (21.05.-15.06.) hat sich demnach die Montage um ca. 3 Wochen verzögert !!!*

Was haben DIE innerhalb dieser 3 Wochen gemacht ??? Oder werden bereits jetzt unrealistische Lieferprognosen gemacht, um die Kunden bei der Stange zu halten ? 

Gruss XB


----------



## DerStrolch (17. Juni 2005)

die werden alle lagernden komponetnen bei ebay verhökert haben um sich nebenbei was zu verdienen *fg*

was weiß ich - mir wurde auch anfang / mitte mai gesagt das alles nach plan läuft. vielleicht hat die volksrepublik china auf einen schlag beschlossen alle einwohner mit neuen canyon bikes auszustatten um zum testen schnell mal 10000 stk bestellt


----------



## PWau (17. Juni 2005)

Andre[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, DAS wäre jedoch das absolute Armutszeugnis für eine Firma..........


Da geb ich Dir in gewisser Weise recht, allerdings ist Canyon nicht die einzige Firma die momentan dieses Problem hat, daher eingentlich nichts ungewöhnliches! Die ersten Bikes kamen ja noch relativ pünktlich und irgendwann ist es Canyon "ein wenig" aus dem Ruder gelaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (17. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit,

was sind schon 3-4 Monate Wartezeit... Die meisten von uns haben Anfang Dezember bestellt u. die Bikes im Mai erhalten. Da sind 6 Monate Wartezeit, oder noch länger. 

Ironiemodus an:  3-4 Monate    Ironiemodus aus

Durchhalten!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Sisu (17. Juni 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> was sind schon 3-4 Monate Wartezeit... Die meisten von uns haben Anfang Dezember bestellt u. die Bikes im Mai erhalten. Da sind 6 Monate Wartezeit, oder noch länger.
> 
> ...



...na wie wars gestern an der Isar ? 

Klar hast du länger gewartet(so gesehen).
Aber du wußtest im Dezember schon,daß es frühestens April wird.
Und dein VMT wurde doch auch nicht gerade wahnsinnig überschritten,oder?

Was hättest du denn gesagt,wenn auf deinen ursprünglichen VMT nochmal 2-3 Monate drauf gekommen wären?  
Dann hättest du dein Bike jetzt erst gerade mal 1-2 Wochen!
Hättest du sicher auch nicht gut gefunden.
Man stellt sich auf einen Termin ein....freut sich schon wie ein Schnitzel darauf....dann wird verschoben.....Hoffnung gemacht.....wieder verschoben
usw.! 
Glaube mir...bei 2-3 Monaten über deinen VMT hättest du auch anders gedacht  

so...ich dachte das Wetter soll heute super werden...momentan bewölkt und auch nicht soooo wahnsinnig heiß....fürchte ich bin heute zu locker bekleidet  
Heute Abend dann wieder meine Isarrunde (laufend)  

so...bis demnächst
Sisu


----------



## YB11 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo @PWau,

da du dein XC 5 ja schon einige Zeit besitzt, würde mich mal interessieren ob du Probleme mit der Federgabel hast? In einigen Testberichten wurde erwähnt, das die Manitou Super Air nach einigen Testkilometern zu klappern anfängt.

PS.: Am 20.06.2005 beginnt die 6. VoraussichtlicherMontageterminVerschiebungswoche  
VMT 12.05. Best.-Nr. 104...

neuer Montagetermin laut "Canyon"


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...na wie wars gestern an der Isar ?
> 
> Klar hast du länger gewartet(so gesehen).
> Aber du wußtest im Dezember schon,daß es frühestens April wird.
> ...



Hallo sisu,

ich bin einer der Hardcore (ex)Wartezimmerinsassen.
Im Juni 2004 war ich in Koblenz im Laden um ein ES probezufahren.
Nach der Probefahrt war ich begeistert und fragte die verkäuferin ob ich den eines kaufen könnte. Mildes Lächeln: "ich werde mal mit dem Chef sprechen"
Zurück: "es gibt nur noch das Vorführrad hier im Laden das kommt dann ins Sparbuch".

Im september angefangen das Forum zu verfolgen. Im October kamen die ersten vorsichtigen Infos von staabi zu den Neuen Modellen. Im November dann konkrete Infos und Preise. Viele waren geradezu süchtig nach dem ES6 (ich auch). Dann die ersten Meldungen, daß sich Leute in Koblenz für das ES6 auf eine handschriftliche Warteliste haben setzen lassen. Es wurden immer mehr. Ich habe mich dann am 12.12. auch auch auf die Liste setzen lassen. Am 15.12. war ich beruflich am Nürburgring und bin auf dem Rückweg in Koblenz vorbei um noch einmal eine Probefahrt wg Rahmengröße zu machen (kein ES6 da aber ES8) Rad passt. 16.12. Brief bekommen Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 19.4.05. Mitte Januar: Erstemeldung alle ES6 ausverkauft (innerlich beglückwünscht) Wartezimmerinsasse geworden. Melocross und Wrangler und Flo und Viele andere kennengelernt. Liefertermine ausgetauscht. Alle 19.4. (Nachtigall ich hör dir trapsen) schon innerlich auf Verzögerungen eingestellt. Dann irgendwann deine Brief bekommen verzögerung Montage KW19. in KW18 eine e-mail geschrieben andere Schläuche geordert und bestätigen lassen das meine Zusätzlichen Parts auch angekommen sind und gefragt ob es bei KW19 bleibt . Nächsten Tag freundliche e-mail alles klar.
 Das Rad kam dann(ohne Vorankündigung) am 14.5. (samstag vor Pfingsten)
Ich habe im Dorf zufällig unseren Briefträger mit einem Canyon Karton im Auto gesehen. (wo bekommt man Samstag um 12:00 Uhr 1800,- her. Habs geschaft, frag nicht wie. Um 12:30 Uhr war das Rad meins, Um 13:00 Uhr erste Probefahrt. Dan VRO passt das Rad wie angegossen. Unbeschreibliche GLücksgefühle. Dei Geschicht werde ich noch meinen Enkeln erzählen (mein Sohn biket schon zusammen mit mir). Soetwas erlebt man nicht bei eiem Rad das man im Laden kauft (das nehme ich packen sie es bitte ein). Dann hängt man an seinem Rad.
Du solltest Dir erstmal die Geschichte von Wrangler anhören!!!
Und nun noch an alle die es nicht erwarten können und jeden Tag bei der Hotline anrufen: je öfter Ihr anruft desto länger dauert es!

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## PWau (17. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @PWau,
> 
> da du dein XC 5 ja schon einige Zeit besitzt, würde mich mal interessieren ob du Probleme mit der Federgabel hast? In einigen Testberichten wurde erwähnt, das die Manitou Super Air nach einigen Testkilometern zu klappern anfängt.
> 
> ...


Ich kann über die Gabel überhaupt nicht klagen, die ist mal echt   ! Da klappert überhaupt nix, alles Negative was geschrieben und erzählt wurde kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Das einzige was mir gestern aufgefallen ist, der blaue Zugstufendrehknopf an der Unterseite läßt sich so ca. einen halben cm herausziehen, keine Ahnung ob das normal ist. Ansonsten finde ich die Gabel echt super, es gibt mit Sicherheit bessere, aber für mich tut sie es allemal.


----------



## wime (17. Juni 2005)

@Schappi
@Sisu

Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht. Mein Bikekauf war fast ein Abenteuer mit Höhen und tiefen und einem Happy End. Darum, es lohnt sich noch ein wenig Ausdauer zu haben.

Willy


----------



## Sisu (17. Juni 2005)

@schappi

1.)..gehöre ich nicht zu den "jeden Tag die Hotline nerv-Anrufer"...habe seit 15.03.nur dreimal angerufen....einmal um zu bestellen,dann wegen dem ominösen Brief und einmal um die schwereren Schläuche zu ordern.Ansonsten bisher nur 4 emails geschrieben.....ich denke das ist doch wohl ok, oder?  

2.)hatte ich auch letzten September schon das Sparbuch in der Hand, allerdings hatte ich da die Kohle noch nicht zusammen...und ich war ja der Meinung,daß man innerhalb 14 Tage nach Bestellung auch sein Bike erhält   und das auch bezahlen muß......so ist dummerweise viel zu viel Zeit ins Land vergangen...und so mußte ich mitte März(da hatte ich dann das Geld beisammen)...festellen,daß dies ein dummer Fehler war!

Seitdem verfolge ich auch fleissig das Wartezimmer und kenne natürlich auch die Einzelschicksale von Wrangler etc.!
Es geht hier auch nicht um ....ich war erster,der bestellt hat....ällilätsch.....ist klar,daß nach Bestelleingang montiert wird.....aber du warst ja auch keine 2-3 Monate über deinen VMT,oder?  

Die,die jetzt schon ihre Bikes haben , haben ja gut reden.....wahrscheinlich ist es einfach der Neid auf euch alle....!  

Soo....laß gut sein

Schönes WE an alle
Sisu


----------



## YB11 (17. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was mir gestern aufgefallen ist, der blaue Zugstufendrehknopf an der Unterseite läßt sich so ca. einen halben cm herausziehen, keine Ahnung ob das normal ist.



....frag doch mal beim Erzeuger (Canyon) nach. Immmerhin hast du 2 Jahre Garantie!!! 

Gott sei Dank haben wir bei uns Sch.....wetter, da fällt das warten leichter.
.....wenn nur die XC 5 Alpträume nicht wären.....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Juni 2005)

Ich bin auch am ueberlegen, mir ein Canyon zu holen. Koblenz ist so ca 45 km von mir entfernt. Das kann man noch locker hinfahren.

Ich dacht, dass die die ganzen Raeder zumindest dort im laden haben.

Die XC Serie ist ja nichts, was etra konfiguriert wird und standardware sein sollte.

Lieg ich da so falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (17. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> ....frag doch mal beim Erzeuger (Canyon) nach. Immmerhin hast du 2 Jahre Garantie!!!
> 
> Gott sei Dank haben wir bei uns Sch.....wetter, da fällt das warten leichter.
> .....wenn nur die XC 5 Alpträume nicht wären.....


Wenns auch nicht der Erzeuger ist evtl der Verursachen  ....aber das werde ich nach meinem Bikerurlaub in Spanien mal machen!   Jetzt gehts ab in den sonnigen Süden!!!     
Wünsch Euch eine schöne Zeit und Viel Erfolg weiterhin!!!


----------



## snelterug (17. Juni 2005)

Ich verabschiede mich im Wartezimmer.

Ich habe gerade angerufen bei der Hotline und das Bericht bekommen das mein Rad fertig im Laden steht!  

Werde morgenfrüh um 06.30 Uhr losfahren nach Koblenz.


----------



## mischuer (17. Juni 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch am ueberlegen, mir ein Canyon zu holen. Koblenz ist so ca 45 km von mir entfernt. Das kann man noch locker hinfahren.
> 
> Ich dacht, dass die die ganzen Raeder zumindest dort im laden haben.
> ...


aber nicht immer in allen Grössen. In letzter Zeit haben die XC Modelle in L gefehlt!


----------



## Augus1328 (17. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...na wie wars gestern an der Isar ?
> 
> Klar hast du länger gewartet(so gesehen).
> Aber du wußtest im Dezember schon,daß es frühestens April wird.
> ...



Auf den diversen Isartrails war`s gestern ne derbe Schlammschlacht, aber ich steh auf sowas   Auf der Tierparkseite Richtung Grünwalder Brücke hat`s nen fetten Baum mitten auf den Trail zerlegt. War gestern wirklich schön abenteuerlich.

Mein Montagetermin war um 2 Wochen überschritten, also absolut im Rahmen. 2-3 Monate ist schon derb, da geb ich Dir recht. Gerade jetzt, wo das optimale Bikewetter ist. Im Sommer bei über 30 Grad macht`s dann auch nicht immer so Laune.

Wird schon...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## SiscoSan (17. Juni 2005)

es ist da    

ES7 in XL mit Auftragsnummer 101605!!! Ziemlich genau 35 Tage überfällig. Morgen heisst es dan erstmal das kapitel spv einstellen und mit luftdruck etc rumzuspielen, aber dann kanns auch losgehen auf die erste Testrunde.

allen wartenden hier wünsche ich eine extreme beschleunigung der montage!!!!

Ciao,
Sisco


----------



## Airwastl (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich hätt mal ne Frage. Weiß einer ob Canyon immer wieder neue (voraussichtliche) Montagetermine angibt um die Wartenden zu vertrösten, weil ich bin mir langsam unsicher, da die mir schon drei verschiedene Montagetermine genannt haben. Wenn jemand was drüber weiß kann er es mir ja sagen.
Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Airwastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (18. Juni 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> es ist da
> ES7 in XL mit Auftragsnummer 101605!!! Ziemlich genau 35 Tage überfällig.
> Sisco



Da mein 3. VMT 15.06.2005 ist, ich die Auftragsnummer 108... habe ..... kannst Dir sicher sein das es weitere VMT Verschiebungen geben wird    

Werd am montag mal ein mail losschicken ..... falls man schon was sagen kann.


----------



## flicken (18. Juni 2005)

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage. Ich suche einen preiswerten Freerider, allerdings noch für "diese" Saison . Meint ihr es hat überhaupt Sinn sich ein Big Mountan (in meinem Fall das 1er) zu ordern? Da bei mir der Rahmen gebrochen ist und ich jetzt aufm Trockenen sitze würde mich schon mal interessieren ob 5 (   ) Monate die Regel sind? Ich könnte den Rahmen ja auch jetzt bestellen und ihn dann für die nächste Saison einplanen, aber dann kommt ja schon wieder das 06er Modell...   

Marc


----------



## lal (18. Juni 2005)

normal verschieben sie immer nur 2-3 wochen nach hinten um die kunden nicht allzusehr zu verärgern
wenn es dann zur nächsten verschiebung kommt haben die kunden den frust der letzten verschiebung schon wieder vergessen/verdrängt und denken sich wieder "ach die 2 wochen kann ich jeztz auch noch warten".

würden sie auf einmal sagen "dein rad kommt *vorraussichtlich* 6-8 wochen zu spät", würden viele kunden das rad stornieren.

mfg lal


----------



## lal (18. Juni 2005)

@flicken

wenn du nur den rahmen willst wird es denke ich um einiges schneller gehen.
falls du das komplette rad willst dürfte es länger dauern.
du solltest aber auf jeden fall bei canyon anrufen oder eine mail schreiben und fragen wie lange die wartezeit momentan "vorraussichtlich" dauert.

mfg lal


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Juni 2005)

Bin ja schon neugierig was Canyon sich für nächste Jahr für eine Hinhaltetaktik ausdenk ;-) Weiß jemand eigentlich an was die Montage derzeit scheitert? Teile / Partkits usw. sollten ja alle da sein?


----------



## Airwastl (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
hab mein ES5 Anfang April bestellt. Anfangs haben sie gesagt es wird wahrscheinlich früher als das XC3 kommen. Das mit dem XC3 hat den Grund, weil ich das Rad umbestellt habe (von XC3 auf ES5). Nun haben die schon dreimal den Montagetermin geändert. Auf der einen Seite bin ich Stocksauer und auf der anderen Seite sage ich mir immer wieder: Bevor ich mir z. B. ein Scott oder ein anderes Fahrrad kaufe kann ich diese Wartezeit getrost auf mich nehmen.
Ich wünsch euch noch möglichst kurze Wartezeiten und viel Spaß,
Airwastl


----------



## Airwastl (18. Juni 2005)

Zu der Frage habe ich folgende Antwort:
Am Anfang des Jahres soll es Probleme mit den Zulieferern gegeben haben.
Deshalb haben jetzt die Leute in der Werkstatt viel zu tun. Als erstes müssen sie die Bestellungen die schon 8 Wochen und länger zurückliegen bearbeiten.
Ich weiß das weil ich letzten Donnerstag angerufen habe um zu fragen ob dass jetzt mit dem meinen Montagetermin hinaut, da haben sie mir das genannt.
Airwastl


----------



## lobi (18. Juni 2005)

Muß auch mal was los werden!!!Ist doch echt schade das man so lange auf ein Bike warten muß.Mir wurde meins diese Woche gestohlen.(5 Jahre altes Scott).Gut,denkt man sich,für kleines Geld holt man sich ein Canyon.Ich wurde auf nächstes Jahr am Telefon vertröstet. Da verschenkt man dann eine halbe Saison ohne Bike.Fahre ab heute auf Cube,und das Wetter stimmt auch.Schön für alle die es mit dem warten aushalten. Gruß lobi


----------



## Canyonier (18. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe es hat noch keiner geposted, hab grad keine Zeit zum Suchen...
Tom's Hardware Guide: Es geht doch: Der 37-Watt-PC für den Desktop


----------



## mischuer (18. Juni 2005)

*ES IST ENDLICH BEI MIIIIEEERR DAS XC VIEEEEER!
*
Bestellt Anfang Februar. VMT 09.05. und heute morgen wars dann soweit.

Jetzt sind sogar Shimano Schnellspanner dabei!

Voreinstellung SPV-Dämpfer ist klasse. Musste vorerst nix machen, Feintuning kommt noch. Gabelversenkerei mitm Rädchen klappt hervorragend. Sattel wird gleich noch getauscht.

Keine Kratzer, Schaltung arbeitet perfekt, alles super montiert, kein Knarzen, keine schleifenden Bremsen, so muss es sein. Optik TOP!

*Das Warten hat sich wiedermal gelohnt!*

Erster Fahreindruck:
hatte vorher noch kein Fully, wahnsinn was da alles weggeschluckt wird, konnte nur ein paar grobe Ackerwege blockern, wie ne Sänfte. Bin begeistert!
Naja nur die Julie ist halt net so herzhaft beim Verzögern.

Danke Canyon, auch wenns so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-on-the-way (18. Juni 2005)

sowas liesst man immer wieder gerne !
Viel spass !


----------



## lasso1 (19. Juni 2005)

lobi schrieb:
			
		

> Muß auch mal was los werden!!!Ist doch echt schade das man so lange auf ein Bike warten muß.Mir wurde meins diese Woche gestohlen.(5 Jahre altes Scott).Gut,denkt man sich,für kleines Geld holt man sich ein Canyon.Ich wurde auf nächstes Jahr am Telefon vertröstet. Da verschenkt man dann eine halbe Saison ohne Bike.Fahre ab heute auf Cube,und das Wetter stimmt auch.Schön für alle die es mit dem warten aushalten. Gruß lobi




Cube ist ein KLASSE Rad
mein Freund fährt eins
kann nur sagen Top Top.............!


und ich warte immer noch auf mein XC6


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Juni 2005)

Ich will auch endlich biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vorschlag an Canyon:
Biker bauen Bikes - Ihre eigene zumindest ;-) unter der Anleitung eines gelernten Monteurs der durchgeht und den Jungs & Mädels (falls sich welche trauen)    mit Rat & Tat zu Seite steht. 

Ich bin der Meinung das sicher viel das auf die Reihe bringen würden. Und da ja Monteure ausgefallen sind ...... Die Wichtigen Dinge (Drehmoment, Bremsen, Endkontrolle) sollte dann aber doch der machen - wegen Garantie usw.


----------



## Magguz (19. Juni 2005)

HAB JETZT AUCH EINS!!! ES 9 in XL. am Samstag um 0900 abgeholt.

Bestellt 10.02. VMT 02.05

ICH LIEBE ES!


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Juni 2005)

Was war denn deine Auftragsnummer?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juni 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja nur die Julie ist halt net so herzhaft beim Verzögern.



Die musst du halt erst mal einbremsen...


----------



## lasso1 (19. Juni 2005)

Magguz schrieb:
			
		

> HAB JETZT AUCH EINS!!! ES 9 in XL. am Samstag um 0900 abgeholt.
> 
> Bestellt 10.02. VMT 02.05
> 
> ICH LIEBE ES!





			
				DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn deine Auftragsnummer?



würde mich auch mal interesieren
habe auch am 10.02.05 bestellt ein XC6
Auftrag Nr. 1033xx
VMT 27.05.05
noch nicht montiert


----------



## Andy23NRW (19. Juni 2005)

Auftragsnr: 1217xx
Bestelldatum: 11.06.05
VMT: 14.07.05
Yellowstone Gr. L

Kann evtl. jemand (ca.) abschätzen, wann ich mit dem Bike rechnen kann?
Wenn ich mir hier die gerade fertiggewordenen Auftragsnummern anschaue
kommen mir schon fast die    und ich habe Angst dass ich das Bike erst im September bekomme - also wenn der Sommer vorbei ist  

zu Hüülf!!!


----------



## lasso1 (19. Juni 2005)

Der Nikolaus hats im Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-on-the-way (19. Juni 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Auftragsnr: 1217xx
> Bestelldatum: 11.06.05
> VMT: 14.07.05
> Yellowstone Gr. L
> ...



Das warten lohnt sich, und im Winter kannst du ja auch fahren (musst nur die Reifen wechseln), wofür wäre denn ein MTB da wenn du im Herbst und Winter nicht fahren könntest?
Ich denke du bekommst es am VMT! Warum auch nicht?


----------



## snelterug (19. Juni 2005)

Magguz schrieb:
			
		

> HAB JETZT AUCH EINS!!! ES 9 in XL. am Samstag um 0900 abgeholt.
> 
> Bestellt 10.02. VMT 02.05
> 
> ICH LIEBE ES!



Dan habe ich dein wunderschönes Rad auch gesehen, ich habe um 09.00 Uhr mein GCC abgeholt!


----------



## Airwastl (19. Juni 2005)

Weiß irgendjemand wie lange man auf sein Rad warten muss wenn man es Anfang April bestellt. Weil langsam glaub ich denen von Canyon nicht mehr so recht mit den voraussichtlichen Montageterminen. Falls jemand bescheid weiß oder in einer ähnlichen Situation steckt kann er es ja rein schreiben.
schonmal Danke im Vorraus,
Airwastl


----------



## Magguz (19. Juni 2005)

lasso1 schrieb:
			
		

> würde mich auch mal interesieren
> habe auch am 10.02.05 bestellt ein XC6
> Auftrag Nr. 1033xx
> VMT 27.05.05
> noch nicht montiert


Moin, ich habe die Nummer 10335x gezogen.
Ich hoffe eure Räder kommen auch sehr sehr bald.
Meins geht wie eine Rakete...........


----------



## DerStrolch (19. Juni 2005)

Magguz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ich habe die Nummer 10335x gezogen.
> Ich hoffe eure Räder kommen auch sehr sehr bald.
> Meins geht wie eine Rakete...........



hehe - ich glaub schon das die räder nach auftragseingang nummeriert werden - aber die montage termine dürften dazu verlost/gezogen werden   werd mal die canyon glücksfeh bestechen gehen


----------



## Dosenbier (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Insassen,
man war das ein geiles Wochenende zum Biken.  
Am Samstag hatte ich die neue Tour im Briefkasten. Ich lese die Zeitung
immer auf dem Klo, aber diesmal hat es mich doch glatt von der Schüssel
gehauen. Auf den ersten Seiten ein Interview mit Roman Arnold.
Thema: Canyon Chef Roman Arnold über Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Natürlich bei den F10 Rahmen von Rennrädern. Aber er gelobt Besserung
und es wird mit Hochdruck daran gearbeitet, solche Situationen in Zukunft
zu vermeiden.  
Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (20. Juni 2005)

Mhm, war schon lange nicht mehr hier im Wartezimmer, aber irgendwie hat sich auch seither nix geändert.
Trotzdem: Haltet durch, denn das warten lohnt sich!! 

Eure Ex- Wartezimmervorsitzende


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, war schon lange nicht mehr hier im Wartezimmer, aber irgendwie hat sich auch seither nix geändert.
> Trotzdem: Haltet durch, denn das warten lohnt sich!!
> 
> Eure Ex- Wartezimmervorsitzende



na das hoff ich doch das sich das warten lohnt ;-) kanns gar nicht erwarten mein es7 in die hände zu bekommen ;-) hoffentlich wird das heuer noch was   

kannst ja auch mal deine/eure erfahrungsberichte mit den teilen reinstellen


----------



## mischuer (20. Juni 2005)

wollt nur schreiben, dass die Julie nach dem Einbremsen ganz hervorragend verzögert, zwar net so bissig wie die Louise, aber dennoch wunderbaaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## cyrox (20. Juni 2005)

So wie sieht es momentan mit den Verschiebungen aus?

Als ich vor 3 Wochen eine E-Mail geschrieben hab wurde mir gesagt das sich alles um 10 Tage verschieben wird!
Ist das noch stand der dinge?

Greetz
der hoffentlich nur noch 5 Tage wartenede CyroX


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2005)

@cyrox

hmm - will dich ja nicht enttäuschen. aber meiner wäre ursprünglich am 7.6. gewesen - wurde dann auf den 29.5. und dann auf den 15.6. verschoben. letzte antwort von canyon war das sie ca. 3-4 wochen hinter plan liegen.

aber es geht viel so ;-)


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (20. Juni 2005)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß irgendjemand wie lange man auf sein Rad warten muss wenn man es Anfang April bestellt. Weil langsam glaub ich denen von Canyon nicht mehr so recht mit den voraussichtlichen Montageterminen. Falls jemand bescheid weiß oder in einer ähnlichen Situation steckt kann er es ja rein schreiben.
> schonmal Danke im Vorraus,
> Airwastl


Hab mein XC5 in M am 02.04. bestellt, am 16.04.(!) die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten mit voraussichtlichem Montagetermin 02.06.
Auf Nachfrage kurz vor angestebtem MT wurde ich allerdings auf Ende Juni vertröstet. Wenn ich mir allerdings die Montagetermine von anderen Leuten anschaue, die wesentlich früher als ich bestellt haben, denke ich, dass mein MT eh' ein Fehler war. 
Meine Auftragsnummer ist übrigens 1127xx. Wenn's also nach Auftragsnummer geht, sehe ich da schwarz  .


----------



## YB11 (20. Juni 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> So wie sieht es momentan mit den Verschiebungen aus?
> 
> Hallo Leute. Heut ist Sonntag!!! ......jedenfalls bei mir....Der Hotliner sagte mir gerade das mein XC 5 in dieser Woche endmontiert wird
> VMT 12.05.
> Best.Nr.:1043..


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2005)

Hab grad Antwort von den Canyanern bekommen - main Bike soll Ende nächster / Anfang übernächster Woche montiert werden   Wenn das mal stimmt   aber ich bin zuversichtlich. Das kommt dann auf die 3-4 Wochen Verzögerung die erwähntz wurden


----------



## Rai (20. Juni 2005)

freund von mir hatte montagetermin 24.06 für ein xc5, nr. 1110..
schriftliche bestätigung von canyon, dass es sich um ca. 3 wochen verschiebt, wg. montagestau nachdem nun alle teile da sind.
da wir am 8.7. zum lago fahren, hat er storniert. er hat sich jetzt ein ams pro gekauft.


----------



## Sisu (20. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad Antwort von den Canyanern bekommen - main Bike soll Ende nächster / Anfang übernächster Woche montiert werden   Wenn das mal stimmt   aber ich bin zuversichtlich. Das kommt dann auf die 3-4 Wochen Verzögerung die erwähntz wurden



@ Strolch
habe mich noch gar nicht getraut wiedermal nachzufragen...wollte mir die Woche nicht gleich verderben....aber falls das stimmt...müsste meins ja auch ungefähr zu der Zeit fertig werden......und dann würde ich es ja doch noch vor meinem Urlaub bekommen     

Das wäre natürlich wunderbar....aber ich glaub´s erst wenn ich´s hab!
....und anfassen kann  

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lal (20. Juni 2005)

ich glaub die im mail support wollen mich nicht mehr

antworten einfach nicht

wie lange dauert es zur zeit bis sie bei euch antworten?


----------



## markuztirol (20. Juni 2005)

hallo ihr geplagten wartenden.....

ich dachte mir ich schau mal wieder zu euch herein.. nachdem ich ja heute mal eine bike zwangspause ienlegenmuss.... muskelkater *gg*

he ich sag eich eines.. haltet durch.... hab in der lanngen wartezeit einige bikes angeschaut... und zwei getestet... besinders das spezi enduro.. und ich muss sagen.. nerve es 7 geht besser ab!!!!

ich denke mal die anderen bike sind genauso gut.. also kopf hoch!!! mach jetzt besser viele übersutnden in der arbei.. damit ihr dann zeitausgleich nehemn könnt wenn euer bike da ist


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2005)

also ich hab heute morgen gemail - und heute vormittag eine antwort bekommen. war auch immer so . antwort hat max einen tag auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## highflyhahn (20. Juni 2005)

Also, wenn ich nochmehr überstunden mache springt mir mein cheffe an den hals....    Der kann das Thema: ich warte auf mein ES 9 eh schon nicht mehr hören, aber wie gesagt laufen macht bei diesem tollen wetter ja auch spaß  Allerdings mußte ich am Freitag nochmal den freundlichen von der Buchhaltung anrufen um die Zahlungsweise auf Nachnahme umzustellen und der
hat mir nun wieder hoffnung gemacht das es diese Woche noch kommen könnte ....Somit könnte ich dann doch noch 2/3. Juli mein Fahrtechnikseminar machen  die nochmalige Verschiebung kostet diesmal nämlich 25 EUR.... Aber darauf verlasse ich mich dann wohl doch lieber nicht, denn eine Woche Zeit um mein neues Schnuckelchen dann kennen zu lernen hätte ich dann ja doch mindestens gern oder braucht man das nicht??? Oder was meint ihr, ihr glücklichen besitzer die schon ein canyon haben???
grüüüüüüüße


----------



## Freti (20. Juni 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> denn eine Woche Zeit um mein neues Schnuckelchen dann kennen zu lernen hätte ich dann ja doch mindestens gern oder braucht man das nicht??? Oder was meint ihr, ihr glücklichen besitzer die schon ein canyon haben???
> grüüüüüüüße



Also ich habe meins jetzt 700 km und es überrascht mich immer noch was es alles kann. Aber ich war auch Stahlradfahrer.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## DerStrolch (20. Juni 2005)

Antwort con Canyon auf die Frage wie sicher sie diesmal mit dem ende nächster/anfang übernächster woche sind:

*Wir haben jetzt zumindest eine realistische Auflistung aus der Neuradmontage vorliegen, somit ist dies ein zu 90% zutreffender Termin.*

Ich werd am Wochenende in die Kirche gehen und beten das die restlichen 10% nicht mir gehören sondern Euch *fg*


----------



## lal (20. Juni 2005)

letzte woche montag eine mail geschrieben = unbeantwortet
letzte woche freitag eine mail geschrieben = unbeantwortet

wenn des bei euch so schnell geht


			
				DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab heute morgen gemail - und heute vormittag eine antwort bekommen.


dann glaube ich habe ich allen grund mich verarscht zu fühlen.


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. Juni 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> wenn des bei euch so schnell geht
> 
> dann glaube ich habe ich allen grund mich verarscht zu fühlen.



Vielleicht ist das sogar besser 

Letzten Montag: Wann kommt denn mein Bike?
Canyon: wird die nächsten Tage montiert - ist sicher zum WE bei Ihnen

Heute: Wann kommt denn mein Bike?
Canyon: wird die nächsten Tage montiert - ist sicher zum WE bei Ihnen


----------



## rhön-canyon (20. Juni 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> letzte woche montag eine mail geschrieben = unbeantwortet
> letzte woche freitag eine mail geschrieben = unbeantwortet
> 
> wenn des bei euch so schnell geht
> ...



hallo, auf dein posting von zirka 14 uhr hin habe ich vorhin um zirka 18 uhr eine email an canyon geschickt zwecks montagestatus für mein xc 6, größe m, bestellt anfang märz, liefer-nummer 108 xxx.
xt-schaltwerk und griffe werden durch sram 9.0 schaltwerk, umwerfer und trigger ersetzt.

um 18.56 uhr antwort bekommen: bike soll ende nächster woche montiert werden, dann kommt rechnung.

mal schauen, auf jeden fall scheint ein ende abzusehen. immerhin müssen mindestens zwei kilo urlaubs-speck abgearbeitet werden.

also, mein email-verkehr mit canyon bisher sehr schnell. schade, dass du so probleme hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lal (20. Juni 2005)

wenn morgen wieder nichts kommt schicke ich eine mail mit einem andren email konto
vielleicht haben die probleme mit aol-mails

bisher hatte ich auch keine probleme
habe schon einige mails zu canyon gschrieben, die immer inerhalb 48std beantwortet waren


----------



## lasso1 (20. Juni 2005)

Bin gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen.

Eine freundliche Stimme ertönt aus meinem Anrufbeantworter

"Canyon Bikes, ihr XC6 steht zur Abhohlung bereit"


----------



## DerStrolch (21. Juni 2005)

Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese bekomm ich wirklich Hoffnung das das mit meinem ES7 was wird. Denk das sich die Jungs wirklich ins Zeug hauen.

Wegen der Mails:
Keine Ahnung wie oft Ihr an Canyon mailt. Ich hab so ca. alle ein bis zwei Wochen ein Mail geschickt. Entweder um die Zahlungsart zu ändern, andere Schläuche/größere Scheiben zu ordern, oder einfach nur um nach dem Status zu fragen.
Möglich das die Jungs/Mädels an der Mail Hotline eine Raiting der Topmailer haben .... und sich da mehr Zeit lassen. Möglich auch das Sie je nach Art der Mails unterschiedlich reagieren. Ich meine damit das sie auf Fragen eher Antworten als auf "Anriffe" (warum ist das Bike nicht da blablabla ...) - könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Anliegen von Leute in meiner Bude (bin in der EDV) die nur stressen und nerven dauertn erfahrungsgemäß auch etwas länger


----------



## bikin-maniac (21. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute.

Langsam sehe ich ein Licht am Ende des wirklich langen Wartetunnels  .
Habe soeben bei Canyon angerufen und eine nette weibliche Stimme
teilte mir mit, dass ich mein Rad diese Woche auf jeden Fall noch bekommen
soll. 
Also kommt das bei mir mit der Verzögerung von ca. 3 Wochen für ein XC4
genau    hin. 
Mal sehen. Werde auf jeden Fall nochmal hier bei Euch posten, weil ich weiß,
wie beruhigend solche Erfolgsnachrichten auf die eigene Warteseele wirken.

Drückt mir die Daumen!!!

erster VMT: 30.05.2005 -> ständig geänderte Aussagen -> dann 3 Wochen
Verzögerung -> un nu: VMT: 22.06 o. 23.06. o. 24.06.

Alles Gute noch und das Eure Bikes auch schnellstmöglich kommen.


----------



## DerStrolch (21. Juni 2005)

entweder schläft die ganzen wartezimmer runde ein - oder alle haben ihre bikes bekommen ;-) ich wünsch euch das zweite - lang kann es auch bei den restlichen nicht mehr dauern!!!


----------



## lal (21. Juni 2005)

grade habe ich folgende mail erhalten


			
				mail-support schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schnellspanner werden bei der Montage des bestellten XC 6 direkt
> ausgetauscht. Der vorraus. MT-Termin ist in der 26 KW



2 gute nachrichten (kw 26 ist nächste woche)

mfg lal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (21. Juni 2005)

welche schnellspanner hast denn gegen welche austauschen lassen? und was kostet der spaß mehr?


----------



## lal (21. Juni 2005)

beim xc6 sind iridium schnellspanner verbaut
da ich diese wegen der hier im forum angesprochenen probleme nicht wollte, habe ich eine mail an canyon geschrieben in der ich sie gebeten habe sie gleich bei der montage zu wechseln.
ich denke dass sie xt spanner einbauen werden.
und verlangen können sie für eine reklamation eigentlich auch nichts.


----------



## guga (21. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> entweder schläft die ganzen wartezimmer runde ein - oder alle haben ihre bikes bekommen ;-) ich wünsch euch das zweite - lang kann es auch bei den restlichen nicht mehr dauern!!!



Ich les bisher nur mit, aber wenn die Wartenden ausgehen kann ich gerne damit dienen. Ein XC5 bestellt am 09.05.2005 mit Auftragsnummer 11012x. 2 Wochen später kam die Bestätigung, mit VMT am 15.07.2005 Aber wie ich hier so das Forum verfolgt habe, wirds wohl leider länger dauern *seufz*

Mein Kumpel hat eine Woche später 'n XC4 bestellt und einen VMT am 19.07.2005.


----------



## DerStrolch (21. Juni 2005)

hmm - soll ich mich auch noch wegen der Schnellspanner an Canyon wenden? Hab mir eh schon die größeren Bremsscheiben und die schwereren Schläuche montieren lassen ;-)

Ob das eine Auswirkung auf meinen VMT hat?  Und bei wem halten die Original Schnellspanner nicht?


----------



## guga (21. Juni 2005)

da muss ich jetzt aber doch mal nachfragen. auf der homepage steht in den faqs:

_ Alle Canyon-Räder können wir nur in den abgebildeten Farben und Ausstattungen ausliefern. _

kann man doch was an den ausstattungen ändern? grössere bremsscheiben würden mich nämlich auch interessieren!

was kann man denn überhaupt ändern lassen? und hat das wirklich auswirkungen auf den liefertermin? und wo stehen die kosten für eine ausstattungsänderung?

danke!


----------



## lal (21. Juni 2005)

umändern kann man so ziemlich alles lassen.
nur für die meisten änderungen muss man dann extra zahlen.
so auch für eine bremsscheibenvergrößerung(adapter+bremsscheibe).
einfach forumsuche verwenden.

falls du dich dann wirklich für eine sache interessierst einfach an canyon wenden und nach dem preis fragen.


mfg lal


----------



## off_by_one (21. Juni 2005)

will auch endlich fahren      und hoffe immernoch auf ein wunder, z.b. dass nächste woche ein anruf von canyon kommt und ich mein bike abholen kann


----------



## DerStrolch (22. Juni 2005)

Die größeren Bremsscheiben kommen auf ca 91 Euronen. Das ist eine Bremsscheibe (die vorderer wandert dann nach hinten und nur vorne gibt es die neue) und die beiden Adapter.

Bei mir hat die Änderung einen vorverlegten VMT verursacht - der dann aber eher irrtümlich auf die neue Auftragsbestätigung kam :-( freu dich also nicht zu früh   Der eigentliche VMT bleibt gleich - bis auf die 3-4 Wochen generelle verzögerung. Ich hab auch gleiche die schwereren Schläuche geordert (gratis)


----------



## Sisu (22. Juni 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> beim xc6 sind iridium schnellspanner verbaut
> da ich diese wegen der hier im forum angesprochenen probleme nicht wollte, habe ich eine mail an canyon geschrieben in der ich sie gebeten habe sie gleich bei der montage zu wechseln.
> ich denke dass sie xt spanner einbauen werden.
> und verlangen können sie für eine reklamation eigentlich auch nichts.



@lal
..denke dass es eher deore SS sind, keine XT!
zumindest habe ich das im SS Thread irgendwo gelesen.

@markuztirol
..hattest du eigentlich von Canyon irgendwelche Änderungen an deinem ES7 vornehmen lassen, wie z.Bspl. 210-er Scheibe vorne?

@alle
...ist das hier laaaaangweilig geworden.
Seid ihr alle am biken und glücklich und zufrieden, oder was ist hier los???
ihr könnt ja durchaus auch mal was positives posten,muß ja hier nicht nur gemeckert werden.....!  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## YB11 (22. Juni 2005)

[email protected]
Seid ihr alle am biken und glücklich und zufrieden, oder was ist hier los???


Schön wärs, aber noch simmer da........laut hotline aber nicht mehr lange.....
Endmontage diese Woche..freu..  ...das wäre übrigens der erste Termin der von Canyon eingehalten würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (22. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> Seid ihr alle am biken und glücklich und zufrieden, oder was ist hier los???
> 
> 
> ...



@yb11
war dein ursprünglicher VMT nicht Mitte Mai....oder was meinst du mit..."das wäre übrigens der erste Termin der von Canyon einghalten würde"....??? 

Ich drück´ uns Wartenden jedenfalls fest die Daumen, daß wir auch bald das Wartezimmer verlassen können  
Bei mir soll es angeblich nächste Woche auch so weit sein(Montage)....warten wir´s ab!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## highflyhahn (22. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> .
> @all
> ...ist das hier laaaaangweilig geworden.
> Seid ihr alle am biken und glücklich und zufrieden, oder was ist hier los???
> ...



Na dann mal was positives.....
Mein Bike (ES 9) soll diese Woche gebaut werden 
Da kann ich dann ja mal langsam anfangen mein Konto zu plündern...
Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir dieser Gedanke so gefallen könte 
Allerdings muß ich wohl das WE noch irgendwie anders herumbekommen....

Grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüße


----------



## Buhmuckel (22. Juni 2005)

Er hat nur _ein_ mal geklingelt....
und ich hatte die Kohle nicht da       
Ich konnte ihn aber bequatschen, bei der Feierabendrunde an mich zu denken.
Den Karton durfte ich schon streicheln  
Also nix wie zur Bank   

Sind jetzt exakt 4 Wochen nach VMT

Der Montageständer steht bereit......


----------



## YB11 (22. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @yb11
> war dein ursprünglicher VMT nicht Mitte Mai....oder was meinst du mit..."das wäre übrigens der erste Termin der von Canyon einghalten würde"....???
> 
> ...stimmt, mein VMT war der 12.05!!! Ich war sogar so vermessen zu fragen,
> ...


----------



## DerStrolch (22. Juni 2005)

Und was für *AUFTRAGSNUMMERN * habt Ihr? Wäre für die Wartenden sicherlich sehr interessant!


----------



## guga (22. Juni 2005)

also ich hab mal ne email geschrieben wegen der schläuche und bremsscheiben.

dickere schläuche gehen nur bei den enduromodellen.

es können keine grösseren bremsscheiben montiert werden, da es keine adapter für die Postmount Aufnahme der Gabel gibt.   
dann muss ich mal hoffen, das das auch mit der vorhandenen grösse beim xc5 gehen sollte, müsste ja dann 180 vorne und 160 hinten sein, wenn ich das hier im forum richtig gelesen habe????

mittlerweile ist auch mein optitune wieder verfügbar. das wurde bei der bestätigung rausgenommen, weil erst JETZT die gabeln wieder da sind... dann sollte ja der montage nichts mehr im wege stehen.

ach und die MR1 griffe sind momentan nicht lieferbar...

meine frage nach der einhaltung des liefertermins am 19.07. wurde leider nicht beantwortet. wer weiss warum?!


----------



## Fat_Tony (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
Der Grund ist das ich meinen Auftrag stoniert habe da ich gestern beim Händler ein Stevens M8 Race mit kompl. XT und Manitou Skareb Super für 1300 gesehen habe und selbiges heute gekauft haben.
Ich drück allen die Daumen das ihre Bikes bald kommen   
Lukas


----------



## bikin-maniac (22. Juni 2005)

Bezüglich der Auftragsnummern.

Die haben bei CANYON nicht viel zu sagen.
ich soll diese Woche dran sein (laut Hotline).
Mein VMT war 30.05.2005

Meine AN ist: 1049**

Hoffentlich hilft Euch das.


----------



## YB11 (22. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Und was für *AUFTRAGSNUMMERN * habt Ihr? Wäre für die Wartenden sicherlich sehr interessant!



bestellt am 18.02.2005, Best.Nr. 1043..   
...und ich steh in der Bud'n und wart auf das Canyon aber's kummt net, kummt net, kummt net..............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (22. Juni 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> es können keine grösseren bremsscheiben montiert werden, da es keine adapter für die Postmount Aufnahme der Gabel gibt.
> dann muss ich mal hoffen, das das auch mit der vorhandenen grösse beim xc5 gehen sollte, müsste ja dann 180 vorne und 160 hinten sein, wenn ich das hier im forum richtig gelesen habe????


´
Nein das ist die normale Louise die hat 160/160. Es gibt übrigens nur keinen offiziellen Magura adapter -> bremsenforum


----------



## DerStrolch (22. Juni 2005)

die louise fr 180/160 so weit ich weiß - oder?


----------



## Airwastl (22. Juni 2005)

Mir gehts genau so. Ich bin mittlerweile total verwirrt deswegen.  
Warte jetzt schon seit Anfang April auf mein ES5.


----------



## ES5Teufel (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich hier im Forum Fotoalbum erstellen kann. Würde mal ein paar Bilder zeigen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.  

ES5Teufel


----------



## weissbierbiker (22. Juni 2005)

klick halt mal auf fotoalbum am oberen bildrand, das erklärt sich dann von selbst


----------



## DerStrolch (23. Juni 2005)

Wartezimmer - Wartezeit

Wie vertreibt Ihr euch die scheinbar endlose Wartezeit Leute? Ich hab jetzt wieder meine Laufschuhe ausgegraben um dann mit meinem Bike wenigstens den ersten Hügel ohne Kollaps zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasso1 (23. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> bestellt am 18.02.2005, Best.Nr. 1043..
> ...und ich steh in der Bud'n und wart auf das Canyon aber's kummt net, kummt net, kummt net..............................



ich hatte am 10.02.05 bestellt
AN 1033..

Gestern war ich in Koblenz und hab es abgehohlt
ich kann mir vorstellen daß ihr diese Woche auch noch dran seid.
Montiert wurde es laut Montagezertifikat am 18.06.05

















werde jetzt nicht mehr so oft im wartezimmer sein sondern beim Biken


----------



## DerStrolch (23. Juni 2005)

gratulation zum bike - wünsch dir viele sturzfreie km ;-)


----------



## mischuer (23. Juni 2005)

War gestern mit meinen XC 4 das erste mal richtig blockern. Totaler Unterschied zum vorherigen BigBear. Endlich ein stabiles sicheres Fahrgefühl. Bin happy!


----------



## guga (23. Juni 2005)

also 160/160 ist natürlich echt bescheiden. dann bleibt mir nur noch später mal eine komplett andere anlage draufzuschrauben. laut canyon gibts aber immerhin keine scheibengrössenbeschränkungen bei der black super air...

neuer VMT ist bei mir seit gestern die 30.KW na mal schauen, obs bei den 2 wochen verzögerung bleibt *hoff*

und wie ich mir die zeit vertreibe? ganz unsportlich mitm cabrio in die berge dieses WE. auch angenehm und gar nicht so anders zum mountainbiken...


----------



## Sisu (23. Juni 2005)

@lasso
  Gratuliere!  
schönes Bike....aber noch schöner ohne die überflüssigen Reflektoren  

@derStrolch
....warte ja schon einen Tag länger als du  
da ich ja noch gar kein Bike habe (auch kein altes) hatte ich bisher nur meine Laufschuhe bzw.Inlineskates als Alternative! 
Macht auch Spaß und hält fit....allerdings bin ich schon ganz froh,wenn ich endlich auch biken kann! das ist halt doch was anderes  

@buhmuckel
...wäre schön wenn du auch noch erste Erfahrungswerte zu deinem ES7 posten könntest  ......meins soll ja auch spätestens in KW27 bei mir sein  

Sonnige Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## highflyhahn (23. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Wartezimmer - Wartezeit
> 
> Wie  vertreibt Ihr euch die scheinbar endlose Wartezeit Leute? Ich hab jetzt wieder meine Laufschuhe ausgegraben um dann mit meinem Bike wenigstens den ersten Hügel ohne Kollaps zu schaffen



Laufen, laufen, laufen.....Deshalb brauch ich jetzt auch neue Laufschuhe 

Aber, nachdem ich gestern schon die Info (ja, von ganz allein ohne Anruf und Mail von mir) bekommen habe das diese Woche mein ES 9 gebaut werden soll, habe ich heute noch eine Info bekommen das es, und jetzt kommt es, definitiv morgen allerspätestens am Montag gebaut und verschickt wird....ich brech zusammen 
Ja, jetzt seh ich auch das Licht......


----------



## Sisu (23. Juni 2005)

...klingt ja alles wirklich sehr hoffnungsvoll, jedoch befürchte ich...wenn man sich so einige andere Threads anschaut....dass die zwar wie die wilden montieren...aber dafür so einige andere Dinge auf der Strecke bleiben ( siehe Montage falscher Bremsen bei ES5Teufel....Lackschäden...etc.)

Denn wenn jetzt die Qualität derart darunter leidet und jeder 5.sein Bike wieder einschicken muß....ist Canyon langfristig damit auch nicht geholfen!

Kann nur hoffen, daß alles ok ist wenn " es "7 kommt und ich mich nicht gleich wieder davon trennen muß  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## lasso1 (23. Juni 2005)

@Sisu


 Kaum zu glauben aber die hat Canyon mir dran gemacht, und noch welche zum anbauen mitgegeben.

Hast aber Recht die Dinger müssen weg!


----------



## YB11 (23. Juni 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt seh ich auch das Licht......



.....hoffentlich nicht das ewige....denn wenn du Biker mit Flügeln siehst, hast du die Wartezeit definitiv nicht überstanden     
....wir drücken dir die   denn alles was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur härter


----------



## highflyhahn (23. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> .....hoffentlich nicht das ewige....denn wenn du Biker mit Flügeln siehst, hast du die Wartezeit definitiv nicht überstanden
> ....wir drücken dir die   denn alles was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur härter



He, was hast du gegen biker mit flügeln 
Ok, ich geb zu die sind manchmal etwas schneller.....
Danke fürs  und mit dem "härter" Spruch hast du sicher
recht, aber zu hart ist auch net gut  bei nunmehr 5 Monaten Wartezeit aber was red ich, weißt du ja selbst, leider...
ich bin mir aber hundertprozent sicher, dass sich das warten lohnt und dann ist da ja noch das Licht und die Flügel 
So, werd jetzt mal ne Bank überfallen gehen, damit ich auch für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet bin, hab nämlich nen Geheimpakt mit DHL für Ein-Tages-Lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albert73 (23. Juni 2005)

So, 10 Tage nach meinem XC6 ist nun auch das WXC1 für meine Freundin eingetroffen (gleicher VMT). Ich verabschiede mich somit auch aus dem Wartezimmer  .


----------



## differentthings (23. Juni 2005)

Heilige Strohsack.......Bestellt 19.5, VMT 1.7 und Rechnung heute erhalten    

Ich liebe mein Sandstone


----------



## Buhmuckel (23. Juni 2005)

Hurra, ich gebe die rote Laterne weiter....
Nach erfolgreichem bestechen des Türklinglers bin ich gestern noch in Besitz eines ES7 gekommen...
Auspacken und .....................
auf einen dicken Kratzer im Silber des Oberrohrs blicken    
Schaltung noch einstellen und die erste Hausrunde drehen (vielen Dank an den Nachbar für die 30cm Mauer  )
Fazit: Geil!
Die ach so gescholtene Minute kann begeistern - es gibt also auch Dienstags-Modelle  
Wegen des Kratzers hat Canyon bereits ein Entgegenkommen signalisiert, mit dem ich leben kann


----------



## Canyonier (23. Juni 2005)

So, ich melde mich auch nochmal wieder... muss zwar auf nichts warten, hab aber gestern eine echte Überraschung erlebt:
Ich hab ne kleine Runde gedreht in Feldmoching bei München und an einem Tag erst ein XC4 und dann ein Canyon Rennrad gesehen, das ich leider nicht sofort identifizieren konnte (hab mir den RR-Katalog nie richtig angeschaut).
Es scheint also wirklich langsam ein paar von den Dingern zu geben.
Letzte Woche hab ich um 8 Uhr morgens auch eins am Ostbahnhof gesehen...
Entweder fallen die mir jetzt erst auf oder Canyon verkauft echt wie irre...


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Juni 2005)

jetzt fangt der strolch zum raunzen an:

mamaaaaa - i will auch endlich mein neues radlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll haben !!!!!!!! 

Alle schwärmen - wir dürfen noch warten. aber freut mich das die die die bikes jetzt bekommen haben, die anlaufteile aus den neuen montagstätten habt *Fg*

spßa bei seite - viel spaß mit den canyons. will aber auch endlich mal mitreden können .....


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Juni 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des Kratzers hat Canyon bereits ein Entgegenkommen signalisiert, mit dem ich leben kann



Bekommst einen canyon AUfkleber zum Drückerpappen?


----------



## YB11 (24. Juni 2005)

differentthings schrieb:
			
		

> Heilige Strohsack.......Bestellt 19.5, VMT 1.7 und Rechnung heute erhalten
> 
> ...He Staabi....was ist los bei euch????? Ich dachte bis jetzt immer, das es der Reihe nach geht! Die irgendwann mal fehlenden Teile sollten doch nun alle da sein! Oder??? Vieleicht liegt das Auftragsbuch im neuen Montagestandort verkehrt rum? Das würde erklären, warum die neuen Bestellungen zuerst abgearbeitet werden.
> 
> @differentthings....


----------



## Sisu (24. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> differentthings schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Juni 2005)

@ Sisu

... ich denke die hardtails waren noch nie das Problem .....

Da die Canyon Mitarbeiter sagen das die Rückstände aufgearbeitet werden müssen - versteh ich nicht, wie dann ein jetzt erst bestelltes Bike so rasch ausgeliefert werden kann ?!?

Entweder gibt es verschiedene Montagetruppen die sich mit Fullys ODER Hardtails auskennen und eben nur diese bauen können/dürfen - oder der EDV Teufel hat zugeschlagen und neue Bestellungen auf frei gewordenen Montage Termin gebucht. Dies sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren  - ist denen die schon "länger" warten gegenüber unfair.

Falls die Produktionsstätten Fully & Hardtail unterscheiden ist das okay. Ein Fully wird länger brauchen und wenn die da auf Teile warten mussten .... staut es sich auf. 

Mein"ES"7 sollte Ende nächster/Anfang übernächster Montiert werden. Also noch ca 2 Wochen durchhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Erklärung ist ganz einfach: Wir haben einen Großteil der Hardtails in der Zeit in der sich die Fullys verzögert hatten bereits vormontiert. Deshalb können diese (und einige Rennräder) ziemlich schnell versendet werden.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DerStrolch (24. Juni 2005)

donk da staabi für die aufklärung ;-) kann jetzt mir ruhigem gewissen ins bikelose we gehen


----------



## gipsfuss911 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo an Alle!

Eigentlich habe ich mich darauf eingestellt demnächst ebenfalls zur wartenden Canyon-Community zu gehören. Leider ist das Canyon RC8 - Rahmengröße L ausverkauft <ohne Worte>; bin nun ziemlich ratlos...  

Viele Grüsse an alle, die mehr Glück hatten - gipsfuss911


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2005)

gipsfuss911 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich mich darauf eingestellt demnächst ebenfalls zur wartenden Canyon-Community zu gehören. Leider ist das Canyon RC8 - Rahmengröße L ausverkauft <ohne Worte>; bin nun ziemlich ratlos...
> 
> Viele Grüsse an alle, die mehr Glück hatten - gipsfuss911



Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben!

Ab Oktober regelmäßig ins Forum schauen, dann lässt Staabi meistens schon infos über die neuen (2006er) Modelle raus.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## lal (24. Juni 2005)

email-support schrieb:
			
		

> Einen genauen Termin, also ob nun Anfang oder Ende kommender Woche Ihr Rad
> montiert wird, kann ich noch nicht absehen. Derzeit ist Ihr Auftrag noch
> nicht in Bearbeitung. Die Postlaufzeit beträgt ca 2-4 Tage. Sie sollten also
> ab Ende kommender Woche das Geld bereithalten.



ich freu mich schon voll


----------



## Buhmuckel (24. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommst einen canyon AUfkleber zum Drückerpappen?



So ähnlich  
Der Lackierer vor Ort hat´s heute ausgebessert - für umme, weil ich mit meinem Auto dort guter Kunde bin    
Und bald kommt ein Canyon-Paket mit einem Spezial-Aufkleber (mehr ein Trostpflaster)    

Heute erste grosse Hausrunde gefahren und reihe mich im Chor der Begeisterten ein.
Das Fahrrad lehrt mich, das der Mensch das schwächste Glied ist  
Vor allem die überragenden Klettereigenschaften haben mich doch sehr überrascht.
Das es runter gut geht, war zu erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (24. Juni 2005)

Meins hat sich nochmal um 2 wochen verschoben neuer Monate Termin ist in der KW 27  :-(

Man man man ich will nicht mehr ...


----------



## Urby (24. Juni 2005)

Zitat from canyon:
Thank you for your E-Mail.

Bike assembly will take place beginning of next week. You can transfer the money within the next days so that we can ship the bike asap.

End Zitat

Finally! I'm on my way to Maratona dles Dolomites next week and when I come back the new XC8 will be waiting for me(hopefully)  .
Ordered: 24.2.2005
Order number: 1052xx
First VMT: 31.5.2005


----------



## off_by_one (24. Juni 2005)

ab ende nächster woche hab ich 3wochen urlaub - wär auf jeden fall mal ne maßnahme wenn mein bike dann auch langsam mal in die montage kommt


----------



## sgclimber (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum.   

Habe heute ein Grand Canyon Elite bestellt. 
Laut E-Mail Auskunft soll es 10-14 Tage dauern.   
Ich bin ja mal gespannt... 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## YB11 (25. Juni 2005)

sgclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## deekay!USA (25. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die Erklärung ist ganz einfach: Wir haben einen Großteil der Hardtails in der Zeit in der sich die Fullys verzögert hatten bereits vormontiert. Deshalb können diese (und einige Rennräder) ziemlich schnell versendet werden.



Gehört das Grand Canyon Comp auch dazu? Ich warte schon sehnsüchtigst auf mein bestelltes Bike... VMT war der 24.06. Laut e-mail Anfrage vor 2 Wochen verzögert sich die Montage aber auf unbestimmte Zeit...  

cruz
Dennis


----------



## sgclimber (25. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> sgclimber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat_Tony (25. Juni 2005)

deekay!USA schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört das Grand Canyon Comp auch dazu? Ich warte schon sehnsüchtigst auf mein bestelltes Bike... VMT war der 24.06. Laut e-mail Anfrage vor 2 Wochen verzögert sich die Montage aber auf unbestimmte Zeit...
> 
> cruz
> Dennis



Mein VMT war der 29.6 und nach dem ich eine E-mail geschrieben habe und einen "realistischen" Termin wissen wollte hieß es das das Bike um den 20.7 kommen sollte!
Vielleicht kommt dein Rad ja jetzt früher weil ich meinen Auftrag stoniert habe


----------



## lasso1 (25. Juni 2005)

Habe heute mit meinem neuen XC6 die erste tour gefahren
60 Km 1500 hm
Das Teil ist einfach spitze    

Jetzt geh ich auf ein Fest Bier trinken    

und erzähle von meinem tollen Bike       

auf daß sie neidisch werden


----------



## Kette-links (25. Juni 2005)

Juhu,
noch ein Saarländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasso1 (26. Juni 2005)

Na Klar ein Saarländer

und ich bin stolz drauf


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Juni 2005)

Fat_Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Mein VMT war der 29.6 und nach dem ich eine E-mail geschrieben habe und einen "realistischen" Termin wissen wollte hieß es das das Bike um den 20.7 kommen sollte!
> Vielleicht kommt dein Rad ja jetzt früher weil ich meinen Auftrag stoniert habe



Bei einer nicht mal 4 wöchigen Verschiebung die derzeit auch glaubwürdig ist gleich das Handtuch werfen   

Naja - hat eben kein Canyon verdient


----------



## jörg0234 (26. Juni 2005)

Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Hier eine aktuelle Info an alle Wartenden.
 XC4 / L bestellt am 16.2 . Auftragsnummer 1041xxx soll laut E-Mail von Canyon definitiv Anfang nächster Woche montiert werden.
Da lass ich mich mal Überaschen ,ob das klappt.
Glauben kann ich es nach dem ewigen Falschaussagen der Hotline eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DerStrolch (26. Juni 2005)

Mein ES7 (L) soll ende kommender/Anfang nächster Woche montiert werden. Dies würde einer Verspätung von 4 Wochen entsprechen. Davon reden sie ja auch das sie diese Zeit mit der Montage hinten sind. Ich bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Airwastl (26. Juni 2005)

Endlich. Am 1. Juli wird voraussichtlich mein "wirklicher" Montagetermin sein. Ganz sicher bin ich mir dabei zwar nicht, weil man weiß ja was Canyon den Wartenden immer mitteilt. Trotzdem kann ich das wenn es ja noch länger dauern sollte verkraften, da ich jetzt sowieso schon seit über 3 Monaten auf mein ES5 warte. 
ich wünsch euch noch kurze Wartezeiten.


----------



## DonSven (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!  
Ich wollte mich auch mal melden und mitteilen das der "Voraussichtl. Montagetermin" (schönes Wort  ) für mein Ys in L am 29.06.2005 ist und ich noch keine andere Info habe. Ich habe aber auch keinen Nerv an der Hotline zu hängen anstatt im Garten zu sitzen.  

Da ich am 04.05.2005 bestellt habe, bin ich auch noch nicht so entnervt und gefrustet wie viele andere hier.   

Ich bin kein wirklicher TOP-Fahrer, möchte aber am 13.08.2005 in Wetter meinen 1. Marathon fahren und überleben. Da ich doch noch etwas Training brauche, hoffe ich das die "SCHÖNHEIT"  pünktlich kommt!! 

Damit der "Postfrosch" wenn er denn dann kommt auch seine Kohle mitnehmen kann, werde ich jetzt mal zur Kasse gehen und die PAAR Mücken :kotz:  holen.

Ich melde mich dann am Freitag mit Bildern vom Ys 2005   (Freitag= Mittwoch Montage und 2 Tage Reise ) 
Gruß
DonSven


----------



## DerStrolch (27. Juni 2005)

Morgen Leudde

Irgendwie würde ich gern ein Mail an Canyon schreiben ob es diese Woche wirklich passiert   andererseits will ich die ungs und Mädels dort nicht nerven   und denk das ich erst mal noch ein bissal abwarten werde bis ich es nicht mehr aushalte   

Wie lang hat denn bei Euch der Versand nach Ö gedauert? wenn es wirklich Ende dieser/Anfang nächer Woche montiert wird sollte es doch spätestend Ende nächster Woche bei mir sein - oder?


----------



## JürgenH (27. Juni 2005)

So, ich mag auch nicht mehr! Mir dauert das alles zu lange! Ich hab auf mein Auto 3 Mnate gewartet, aber nicht auf ein Fahrrad!
Und wenn das so kommt, wie es wohl kommen wird, dann bekomme ich meine zwei XC6 Bikes erst Ende August (Autragsnr. 119xxxx!) und da hab ich dann in den Alpen kaum mehr was von meinem Bike, da denke ich dann schon eher wieder ans Boarden!

Nix da! Evtl. versuch ich das nächstes Jahr wieder, schade draum sind sicher geile Bikes, aber nicht mehr für mich in diesem Jahr! Ich warte auf die 2006er Modelle....
Also wenn jemdand ein XC6 (in S und M hatte ich das bestellt) bestellt, hat, kann sein, daß es früher kommt!

Und damit Tschüss aus dem Wartezimmer- so leid mir das tut!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## thesurge (27. Juni 2005)

JürgenH schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn jemdand ein XC6 (in S und M hatte ich das bestellt) bestellt, hat, kann sein, daß es früher kommt!



hab auch noch am Freitag ein XC6 freigegeben sprich storniert ...   

Schade eigentlich, aber was solls, nach dem ich zwar immer bei der Hotline durchbekommen bin zumindest beim 2. Anruf sofort durchgestellt wurde. Aber die Auskünfte gingen halt stark auseinander, ja alle teile sind da ihr bike wird nächste woche montiert, eine woche später, nein es fehlen noch teile, usw.

Hab mich für ein Cube AMS Comp entschieden, war beim Sportler lagernd, habs zusammen mit den netten verkäufern aufgebaut und am selben nachmittag noch mit nach Hause genommen   So jetzt kann ich die 3 Wochen Urlaub getrost vom Starrbike auf dem Fully rocken *yeah*

Wünsch euch noch viel Sitzfleisch! Und mögen eure Bikes das halten was sie im Web/Katalog versprechen.

ride on max!

bestellt: 11.03.
VMT: 25.05.
Auftragsnummer 107...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ts37 (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Wartende,

ich habe am Samstag zusammen mit einem Freund die 1.Tour mit unseren neuen RC7 gedreht. 65km, 2380hm.
Die Bikes sind einfach geiiiiiil !!!   
VMT war zuerst am 25.05., am Donnerstag war es dann endlich soweit.
Also ca. 4 Wochen später.
Aber das Warten hat sich ausgezahlt.
Laufräder rein, Lenker drauf, draufsetzen wohlfühlen.
Dank an das Montageteam, es war alles hervorragend eingestellt, kein Schleifen kein gar nix.
Von der Marta war ich am Samstag ebenfalls begeistert: bissig, kein schleifen und auch bei 1400hm am Stück bergab (zuerst 500hm Trail mit Stufen und Felsbrocken, dann holprige Schotterstrasse)  kein Anzeichen von Fading.
Alles in allem hat das Bike unsere Wünsche total erfüllt.  

Also haltet durch

Gruß TS37


----------



## off_by_one (27. Juni 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich wollte mich auch mal melden und mitteilen das der "Voraussichtl. Montagetermin" (schönes Wort  ) für mein Ys in L am 29.06.2005 ist und ich noch keine andere Info habe. Ich habe aber auch keinen Nerv an der Hotline zu hängen anstatt im Garten zu sitzen.
> 
> Da ich am 04.05.2005 bestellt habe, bin ich auch noch nicht so entnervt und gefrustet wie viele andere hier.
> ...



habe am 15.04.05 bestellt (Ys2005) - mein VMT ist auch der 29te, sprich übermorgen. bete inständig dass evtl doch noch der erlösende anruf von canyon kommt. ansonsten hab ich ab freitag urlaub und werde in der sonne chillen   
by the way: hab keine lust mehr auf warten


----------



## YB11 (27. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit.....
habe soeben wieder die Hotline bemüht. Letzten Montag sagten Sie (Canyon)........Ihr Rad wird definitiv in dieser Woche gebaut!!! 
Großes Canyonehrenwort!     Heute nun die Bestätigung der Aussage  .....eigentlich war Ihr Rad letzte Woche dran,   nun ist es aber in diese Woche gerutscht   Ich denke die Ursache könnte die Schlechtwetterfront vom Samstag gewesen sein...   Hoffentlich hat der viele Regen das Teil nicht in die Mosel gespült...  Können Fische eigentlich Rad fahren???
Bitte, bitte canyon  ....entlasst doch diese Woche das Bike auf die freie Wildbahn.....ich hab die mitleidigen Blicke und das Gelächter langsam satt, wenn ich mit der geborgten Hardteilgurke unterwegs bin! Ich trau mich nur noch Nachts raus....dabei hab ich nicht mal ne Funzel am Rad! 
Aktueller Wartestand: 7. Woche über VMT :kotz:


----------



## highflyhahn (27. Juni 2005)

Auch Mahlzeit!!!
Leute ich werd bekloppt, mein ES 9 ist gebaut und unterwegs... 
Schlecht für mich, Mittwoch-Nachmittag hat unsere Post geschlossen  und Donnerstag bist Freitag bin ich auf nem Seminar....somit wird es wohl Samstag-morgen aber ich werde der erste bei der Post sein 
Grüüüüüüße und ich habe fertig......

Wartezeit übrigens ewig


----------



## YB11 (27. Juni 2005)

highflyhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Mahlzeit!!!
> Leute ich werd bekloppt, mein ES 9 ist gebaut und unterwegs...
> 
> ...und vor allem hast du es jetzt geschafft und musst nicht mehr auf das Licht und die Biker mit den Flügeln warten


----------



## highflyhahn (27. Juni 2005)

Auf das Licht reagier ich schon gar nicht mehr sagte mir eben mein Psychater bei meiner hoffentlich letzten Sitzung... und das mit den Flügeln wird sich wohl spätestens Samstag erledigt haben wenn ich weiß wie cool das Bike abgeht meint er... An alle noch Wartenden: Wenn jemand die Nummer bzw. Adresse braucht ......
So, werde jetzt zum Power-yoga gehen, damit ich die letzten Tage gaaaaaanz ruhig rumbekomme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePreacher (27. Juni 2005)

Ein allgemeines Hallo!

Ich habe die Einträge zu diesem Thema in letzter Zeit verfolgt und will jetzt auch meinen "Senf" dazugeben.

Ich bestellte Anfang Juni ein Grand Canyon Elite in M. VMT wurde mit 27.6.2005 angegeben. Habe auch heute Mittag per Mail angefragt und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass mein Bike heute auch fertig gebaut wurde und morgen gehts ab zur Post....

Also ich kann nur sagen. Das es bei mir (einer der wenigen) voll und ganz geklappt hat....

Ein mehrmaliges Halleluja!

Apropro - für die Auftragsnummerjäger: 122xxx


----------



## DerStrolch (27. Juni 2005)

ThePreacher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bestellte Anfang Juni ein Grand Canyon Elite in M. VMT wurde mit 27.6.2005 angegeben. Habe auch heute Mittag per Mail angefragt und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass mein Bike heute auch fertig gebaut wurde und morgen gehts ab zur Post....
> 
> Apropro - für die Auftragsnummerjäger: 122xxx



Da soll noch einer durchblicken - aber was solls. Hab heute auch Antwort von Canyon erhalten:



			
				Canyon schrieb:
			
		

> *vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Ihr Auftrag ist für kommende Woche für die Endmontage vorgesehen. Einen genauen Tag kann ich allerdings noch nicht nennen. Der Versand nach Ö dauert in der REgel 4-5 Werktage.*



I glaub i muss a   trinken gehen   wenn das wirklich stimmen sollte   

dann werd ich ab nächster Woche solzer ES7 Rider sein


----------



## Airwastl (27. Juni 2005)

Wegen der Auftrags-Nr.
Mein ES5 hat die Auftrags-Nr. 111xxx. Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist bei mir in der KW28, also frühestens 7 July.
Vielleicht hilfts jemanden.


----------



## DerStrolch (27. Juni 2005)

Also mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung das man mit der *Auftragsnummer * genau NYX anfangen kann bzw diese für einen Canyon Außenstehenden nicht aussagekräftig ist   

Aber ich seh schon ein klitzekleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels


----------



## bikin-maniac (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute!

Also die Hotline- Aussagen kann man vergessen.
Ich warte jetzt seit 4 Monaten auf mein Bike.
Ständig hieß es nächste Woche...
Jetzt meinten die, wie ich schon gepostet hatte, es
würde auf JEDEN FALL letzte WOche montiert und ich könne
es spätestens Montag abholen. Was war? NIX   .
Un nu? Hab ich halt heute wieder angerufen. Warte nämlich schon einen Monat länger als geplant. War schon am Gardasee auf meinem 11 Jahre alten
Bike unterwegs  (SCHEI?E). Also heute meinten die bei der Hotline
wieder: DIESE WOCHE KÖNNEN SIE IHR BIKE ABHOLEN!!! 95% GARANTIE. 
Mittlerweile vertrau ich der Werbung für Verlängerde SUbstanzen mehr, die meist sogar von 100% sprechen!!!  

HILFT ALLES NIX. BLEIBT ABER NOCH     

Jute Nacht. Das Licht erlischt zusehens.


----------



## highflyhahn (28. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Also mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung das man mit der *Auftragsnummer * genau NYX anfangen kann bzw diese für einen Canyon Außenstehenden nicht aussagekräftig ist
> 
> Aber ich seh schon ein klitzekleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels



So ist es richtig, mit dem Licht  hat es bei mir auch angefangen und dann ging alles gaaaaaaaaanz schnell...


----------



## YB11 (28. Juni 2005)

bikin-maniac schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Also die Hotline- Aussagen kann man vergessen.
> Ich warte jetzt seit 4 Monaten auf mein Bike.
> ...



.....oh man, jetzt sehen schon immer mehr dieses ominöse Licht???   
Wenn das so weitergeht landen wir alle über kurz oder lang in der Klappse  
Staabis Aussage kann nicht so richtig stimmen! Wenn jemand im Juni bestellt und sein Rad jetzt endmontiert wird, kann es auf keinen Fall in der Zeit wo es Lieferschwierigkeiten gab, vormontiert worden sein!
Meins sollte ja auch letzte Woche montiert werden! Laut Hotmail ist aber nicht die Endmontage sondern die Endkontrolle ausschlaggebend. Und zwischen Endmontage und Endkontrolle kann noch sehr viel unvorhergesehenes passieren .... 
An organisierte Montageabläufe mit Berücksichtigung nach Bestelleingang kann ich auch nicht mehr glauben! Die in der Hotline müssen schon meterlange Nasen haben!!! Ich für meinen Teil werd dort nicht mehr anrufen. Morgen geh ich zum Friseur und frag den, bei seiner Antwort kenne ich jedenfalls den Wahrheitsgehalt!!!  
Ich habe fertig, mir ist zum :kotz:


----------



## Falk72 (28. Juni 2005)

Mich hat auch gerade das ominöse Licht ereilt. Zudem hat der Lüfter meines PC komisch gesummt, es hat sich angehört wie "telefonier doch mal mit der Hotline"  
Und siehe da, mein ES8 wird diese Woche (KW26) montiert  Gerade mal 5 Wochen über VMT, stolze Leistung Canyon!!  

Wen es interessiert, die Auftragsnummer ist 1062XX


----------



## DonSven (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen  
Warum ruf ich Idiot denn nur bei der Hotline an, jetzt is mein Tag im ARSCH  
Mein Montagetermin hat sich "es tut uns unsagbar leid" von morgen um einen Monat nach hinten verschoben!!!   Ich bekomme mein Rad, will ich das Dingen überhaupt noch  , ende Juli in Kw 30!!!  
Somit habe ich als nicht Profi, nach 3 monatiger Radpause, noch 10 Tage Training für meinen ersten Marathon, TOLL!!! 

Hätte ich mal nen Stevens oder nen Giant oder was auch immer genommen    

Mein Tag is im ARSCH :kotz: 

Sobald die Sonne hinterm Horizont, is brauch ich ein Paar Pilsken  

Ich habe meine Digicam schon startklar gemacht um Freitag ein feines Bild in die Gal. zu setzen!!  

Bis bald, wenn ich aus dem Suff jemals rauskomme


----------



## eckstein (28. Juni 2005)

hallo 

habe am mittwoch 22.06.05 mein bike erhalten.
alles ok sieht noch besser aus als im katalog.
das warten lohnt sich auf jeden fall.

bike: nerve xc5
bestelnummer: 1034...
bestelldatum:10.02.05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (28. Juni 2005)

also wenn ich eure postings so lese, könnte ich ja kaum damit rechnen, das ich mein bike dass ich heute bestellt habe mitte august (wie versprochen) habe!


----------



## Falk72 (28. Juni 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich eure postings so lese, könnte ich ja kaum damit rechnen, das ich mein bike dass ich heute bestellt habe mitte august (wie versprochen) habe!


Dafür bist Du garantiert der Erste, der 2006 ein Canyon Bike geliefert bekommt!  

Ich denke schon, dass sich die Lage in den nächsten Wochen etwas entspannt. Will heißen, dass Verschiebungen um 4 Wochen nicht (mehr) die Regel sein werden. Allerdings hab ich das auch schon vor einem Monat gehofft  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## guga (28. Juni 2005)

na wenn ich das so lese, bekommen entweder alle ihr bike diese woche oder in kw 30, wie ich übrigens auch...   da kann doch was nicht stimmen?!


----------



## off_by_one (28. Juni 2005)

trau mich gar nicht morgen bei der hotline anzurufen und nach meinem ys zu fragen   glaub ich warte noch bis nächste woche freitag. nach meinen letzten informationen vom 08.06.05 soll sich mein "Auftrag [so oder so] noch etwa 10 Tage verzögern"  .


----------



## DonSven (28. Juni 2005)

off_by_one schrieb:
			
		

> trau mich gar nicht morgen bei der hotline anzurufen und nach meinem ys zu fragen   glaub ich warte noch bis nächste woche freitag. nach meinen letzten informationen vom 08.06.05 soll sich mein "Auftrag [so oder so] noch etwa 10 Tage verzögern"  .




RUF NICHT AN


----------



## YB11 (28. Juni 2005)

eckstein schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> habe am mittwoch 22.06.05 mein bike erhalten.
> alles ok sieht noch besser aus als im katalog.
> ...




Wann war denn dein VMT? Hast du schon ein Paar Trails unsicher gemacht? Wie fährt sich das Teil? Wieso hab ich noch keins???


----------



## highflyhahn (28. Juni 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich eure postings so lese, könnte ich ja kaum damit rechnen, das ich mein bike dass ich heute bestellt habe mitte august (wie versprochen) habe!



Du mußt nur gaaaaaaaaanz doll ans Licht glauben....
Ich glaub ich mach jetzt die Canyon-Licht-Sekte auf, scheint
ja zu funktionieren.....zumindest bei einigen 

Grüße von den Flügeln


----------



## DerStrolch (28. Juni 2005)

Das Licht am Ende meines Canyon Tunnels wurde wieder etwas dunkler. Mein Bike nächste Woche montiert *Pfadfinderehrenwort* - aber Tag können Sie keinen nennen. Ich hoffe das das mit der Woche wenigstens stimmt ;-) Aber die eine Woche mehr oder weniger sitz ich auch noch ab bzw. quäl ich da meine Laufschuhe


----------



## nokia11 (28. Juni 2005)

Will oder hat jemand sein ES6 vielleicht stronieren (storniert) wegen Wartezeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (28. Juni 2005)

Gibt es überhaupt noch Leute, die auf ein ES 6 warten?
Selbst Wrangler hat doch schon seins.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Will oder hat jemand sein ES6 vielleicht stronieren (storniert) wegen Wartezeit ?



Alle die ein ES6 haben werden es mit Waffengewalt verteidigen!
Wenn Du eine eigenes haben willst warte gefälligst bis 2006!
Doch halt!
In Koblenz im Shop soll noch eines sein.

Also wenn Du nachst heimlich----- und keiner was merkt, könnte vieleicht klappen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Falk72 (28. Juni 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du nachst heimlich----- und keiner was merkt, könnte vieleicht klappen.


Könnte Stau am Kellerfenster geben


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte Stau am Kellerfenster geben



Naja, vieleicht könnte man da so eine Kiste mit Nummern hinhängen?
dann wüsste man im Gegensatz zur Hotline wenigstens der wievielte man ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nokia11 (28. Juni 2005)

Ich bin der,  der noch auf ES6 warte.


----------



## DerStrolch (29. Juni 2005)

Wartet außer mir noch wer auf eine ES7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der,  der noch auf ES6 warte.



Sind die nicht schon alle gebaut und ausgeliefert?
Hast Du eine Schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung und einene VMT?
Das ES6 war doch schon im Januar ausverkauft.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Sisu (29. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Wartet außer mir noch wer auf eine ES7?



...warte auch immer noch auf mein ES7
bestellt am 15.03.,VMT 30.05.,Auftragsnr: 1075xx
sollte ja eigentlich noch diese Woche montiert werden...habe mich aber noch nicht getraut nochmal nachzufragen! Konto ist allerdings schon leergeräumt    ....für alle Fälle  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (29. Juni 2005)

meines sollte auch schon ... montiert werden/sein. zuletzt hies es ende diese/anfang nächste woche. wurde - wie kann es auch anders sein - nächste woche draus.

aber was solls. die paar mal noch schalfen gehen *hehe*

aja - habt ihr was als entschädigung fürs warten bekommen?


----------



## Falk72 (29. Juni 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> aja - habt ihr was als entschädigung fürs warten bekommen?


Mir haben sie meinen am letzten Freitag zu Ende gegangenen 4-Woche-Italienurlaub bezahlt - eben wegen der Montageverschiebung um mind. 4 Wochen  

Mal im Ernst, glaube kaum, dass man eine Entschädigung einfordern kann. Man bekommt ja schließlich ein halbwegs günstiges Bike mit sehr guter Ausstattung, den Pressure-Dingsbums-Adapter für den Dämpfer gratis und in sehr bösen Fällen von Verzögerung (Wrangler!!!) werden einem wohl auch mal die Versandkosten erlassen. 

Kann natürlich jeder sein Glück versuchen und eine Entschädigung verlangen. Bin persönlich kein Freund dieses Vorgehens, so lange sich die Verzögerung noch in einem halbwegs akzeptablen Bereich bewegt.

Ciao 
Falk

p.s. Danke an Canyon für den Italienurlaub!


----------



## matthias12 (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir am 18.04 ein XC4 in M bestellt, der 

vermutliche Montagetermin soll der 29.06, also

heute sein. Wollte wal fragen, wie weit denn

die Auslieferung der XC4  in Verzug geraten ist.

Die Hotline habe ich noch nicht genervt. Will am

16.07 in Urlaub fahren, bestimmt ohne XC4 ???

Gruß Matthias


----------



## DerStrolch (29. Juni 2005)

also so ein italy trip wäre schon was ....   

also die frage nach entschädigungen war rein rethorisch - ohne das jetzt jemand was fordern soll/muss. das sie wrangler die versandkosten erlassen haben finde ich auch okay. ich bin mit meinem 4 wochen drüber auch kein spitzenreiter ;-)

also lasset uns weiterwarten *fg*


----------



## Sisu (29. Juni 2005)

matthias12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir am 18.04 ein XC4 in M bestellt, der
> 
> ...




also momentan beläuft sich die Verschiebung der VMT auf so ungefähr 4-5 Wochen ungeachtet des Biketypes.....Ausnahmen hiervon waren lediglich einige Hardtails!(Sandstone usw.)
Bei mir sind es morgen genau 4 Wochen über den ursprünglichen VMT hinaus.
Ich hoffe aber immer noch ganz fest,daß ich es spätestens Ende nächster Woche bekomme......  

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Falk72 (29. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber immer noch ganz fest,daß ich es spätestens Ende nächster Woche bekomme......


Genau das hoffe ich auch 
2 Pakete (dein ES7 und mein ES8) mit dem Aufdruck "Süden" im Postausgang von Canyon hätte was  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Stinky Dee-Luxe (29. Juni 2005)

hallo canyonieries

mein VMT war der 9. 6. mit Auftragsnummer 108xxx. Laut Canyon Hotline soll es nächste Woche zusammengeschraubt werden. Das heisst ca 4 Wochen Verzögerung. 
Hab schon Mal den Betrag einbezahlt, damit es nicht noch mehr Verzögerung gibt.

Grüsse aus dem schönen Berner Oberland, wo Berge noch Berge sind


----------



## Jägus (29. Juni 2005)

Alos mein XC4, Auftragsnummer 105XXX, bestellt Ende Februar, ursprünglicher VMT Ende Mai ist laut Mail von heute in der Endmontage. Also werde ich es vieleicht noch diese Woche erhalten.    

Wenn das stimmt, und nicht wieder Hinhaltetaktik ist, beträgt wohl die Verzögerung derzeit 4 bis 5 Wochen.

viele Grüße

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (29. Juni 2005)

Also mein Big Mountain 1 befindet sich laut Canyon seit gestern in den Händen der Post und sollte heute oder morgen eintreffen.

Bestellt hab ich Ende Februar und der ursprüngliche VMT war der 08.06.

Gruß dox.


----------



## ES5Teufel (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Wartenden

Alle die hier ganz verzweifelt im Wartezimmer sitzen und  die Absicht haben das Bike zu stornieren, macht es nicht, das Warten lohnt sich.   Habe seit letzte Woche mein ES5   und ich muss sagen das Teil ist der Hammer. Es sieht in echt noch besser aus als auf dem Foto. Kann mich nur den anderen anschließen und sagen: "Draufsetzen-Losfahren-Wohlfühlen".

Hatte am 1.02.05 bestellt ,VMT war am 9.05.05 und erhalten am 22.06.05,
habe also auch lange Warten müssen und jetzt ist der ganze Ärger vergessen.

Also Leute lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und bis bald.
Hab auch paar Fotos gemacht.
Gruß ES5 Teufel


----------



## mischuer (29. Juni 2005)

GENAU!

Stornieren tun nur die Schwachen.

Haltet Durch und beisst die Zähne zusammen. Die Belohnung winkt am Ende der Zielgeraden.


----------



## Airwastl (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo erst mal.
Ich bin voller Erwartung auf mein ES5. Hab mir die Bilder vom ES5 Teufel mal angeschaut und muss sagen affengeil (das Fahrrad und die Bilder). Ich bin total happy, weil ich heut mittag bei der Hotline angerufen habe und die mir gesagt haben, dass ich es am 13. July holen kann.    
Das Warten hat sich also gelohnt.
Deshalb kann ich nur allen anderen sagen: Haltet durch, es lohnt sich sicherlich.


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Juni 2005)

Genau!

So kurz vor dem Ziel umkehren (stonieren) wäre wirklich schwach   Hab gestern wieder mal ordentlich  um den Wartefrust zu vergessen. 

Das Einzige das mich am Leben/Warten hält sind die Erfahrungsberichte aller stolzen ES Rider und deren Bilder bzw. das ES7 auf der Canyon HP.

Jetzt kommt eh eine Wochenende an dem das Wetter ...... sein soll/wird - da brauch ich eh kein Bike. Und so lange es rechtzeitig zu meinem Urlaub da ist ....  

Schöne Grüße aus der Steiermark und lasst und durchhalten


----------



## rumblefish (30. Juni 2005)

@ES5Teufel

Hab mir grade mal die Fotos angesehen - geiles Bike   

Aber die Reifen und Felgen sind wohl nicht ganz Serie oder ??. Muss mal blöd fragen was der "Albert" an Breite hat. Mein "Fat Albert" ist 2.35 breit. #

 Rumble


----------



## YB11 (30. Juni 2005)

...so, gestern war ich nun bei meinem Friseur. Ihr werdets nicht glauben, aber auch er wusste den genauen Liefertermin nicht!!! Und dabei habe ich soviel Hoffnung gehabt. Friseure wissen doch sonst immer alles!!! oder???


----------



## Sisu (30. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...so, gestern war ich nun bei meinem Friseur. Ihr werdets nicht glauben, aber auch er wusste den genauen Liefertermin nicht!!! Und dabei habe ich soviel Hoffnung gehabt. Friseure wissen doch sonst immer alles!!! oder???



...was war bei dir den der letzte Stand bezüglich Montage? auch diese Woche???
Drück dir die Daumen,daß dein längst überfälliges Bike spätestens nächste Woche kommt!  
meins ist noch nicht montiert(bisher)...soll aber "in Kürze" erfolgen......was auch immer das bei Canyon heissen mag  

....wir warten....und warten....und warten

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## YB11 (30. Juni 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...was war bei dir den der letzte Stand bezüglich Montage? auch diese Woche???
> 
> 
> Am 20.06. hieß es Endmontage noch diese Woche! Am 24.06. dann Anfang 26. KW und gestern per Hotline die Bestätigung für KW 26....es sind ja noch 2 Tage....so langsam geht mir die Puste aus!  kann ich auch nicht mehr, da meine Leberwerte während der Wartezeit einen neuen Höchststand erreicht haben! Im Moment bin ich im Wachkoma und nur ein XC 5 kann mich erlösen!!!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guga (30. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment bin ich im Wachkoma und nur ein XC 5 kann mich erlösen!!!
> Ab Montag beginnt dann Woche 8 nach VMT!!! Wartet jemand noch länger?



gefühlt? ja!!!! aber wirklich warte ich erst seite anfang mai.... aber das ist echt schon lange genug. 

aber immerhin auch ein xc5... die anderen fahren alle es und ich dachte schon, ich habs falsche bestellt. warum hast du dich für xc statt es entschieden?


----------



## jörg0234 (30. Juni 2005)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sisu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerStrolch (30. Juni 2005)

jörg0234 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am 16.2 bestellt.
> VMT sollte 13.4. sein.
> Bis heute habe ich kein XC 4 .
> Ich mach mit beim Club der Langzeitwartenden.



Ich glaub Canyon hat einen würdigen Wrangler Nachfolger gefunden   Willst Du unser Obmann sein?   Ich warte seit Anfang Juni - oder Ende Mai - je nach dem welchen VMT von Canyon als den wahre betrachtet ....

Aber nächste Woche soll es dann auf die Wildnis losgelassen werden


----------



## jörg0234 (30. Juni 2005)

Hoffe ja ,dass ich nicht mehr lange der Obmann hier bin.  
Es sollte ja laut E-Mail von Canyon Anfang dieser Woche montiert werden.
Wenn ich es bis Mittwoch nicht habe , fahre ich nach Koblenz und hol mir eins aus der Fertigung !!!  
Das schärfste sind ja die unglaublichen Aussagen von der Hotline.
Hätte ich von Anfang an gewusst was auf mich zu kommt, dann hätte ich die ganzen Zusagen und Aussagen mir aufgeschrieben und veröffentlich.
Das wär ein Bestseller !
Ich glaube so um den 20.4. erhielt ich mal die Aussage , dass alle Teile da sind und mein Bike zur Montage vorgesehen sei.
Ich glaube da hätte ich sie festnageln sollen in welchem Monat  .

Gibt es eigentlich Spikes für Fahrräder?
Nur für den Fall , dass es doch noch etwas dauert 
.


----------



## mischuer (30. Juni 2005)

jörg0234 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gibt es eigentlich Spikes für Fahrräder?
> Nur für den Fall , dass es doch noch etwas dauert
> .


Selbstverständlich gibts die!


----------



## bikin-maniac (30. Juni 2005)

Hi Jörg.

Ich hab genau das gleiche Bike bestellt, wie DU --> XC4 L

Allerdings erst am 25.02.2005 also etwa 10 Tage nach Dir.
Mir haben die bei der Hotline schon alles mögliche zugesagt,
was aber nie gestimmt hat.
Diese Woche 26KW soll es so weit sein. 100% wie sie sagen?!?
Gib mir mal Bescheid, wenn Deins fertig ist.


Gruss Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy23NRW (30. Juni 2005)

Habe heute morgen eine Email an Canyon geschickt und prompt um 10:00 Antwort erhalten.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie realistisch der VMT ist.

Bestellzeitpunkt : 02.06.2005
VMT : 14.07.2005

Antwort von Canyon : Realistischer Termin KW 32

Ich finds ok das die mir keine unnötigen Hoffnungen machen. Ist zwar noch eine lange Zeit bis Mitte August, aber da kann man wohl leider nix machen.
Auf jeden Fall weiss ich jetzt, dass ich mir für den Juli keinen Urlaub nehmen brauche. 
Achso, bestellt habe ich übrigens ein Yellowstone in Gr. L

Liebe Grüsse an alle Leidgenossen!


----------



## Airwastl (30. Juni 2005)

Gibt es eigentlich Spikes für Fahrräder?
Nur für den Fall , dass es doch noch etwas dauert 
.[/QUOTE]

So viel ich weiß hat Schwalbe zwei verschiedene Spikereifen, einen für Schnee und einen für Eis.
Hoffen wir mal das es nicht so weit kommt, dass du dir solche Reifen zulegen musst.


----------



## kai16 (30. Juni 2005)

hi!
wollt mal fragen ob die XC9 überall ausverkauft sind, oder ob da welche spelziell für den verkauf
nach österreich gedacht sind?   
wäre ja ne tolle traumvorstellung! ggg

mfg kai!


----------



## Falk72 (30. Juni 2005)

kai16 schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> wollt mal fragen ob die XC9 überall ausverkauft sind, oder ob da welche spelziell für den verkauf nach österreich gedacht sind?
> wäre ja ne tolle traumvorstellung! ggg
> 
> mfg kai!


Du meinst die mit Rahmenbruch und nicht funktionierenden Bremsen? 
Frag einfach mal direkt bei Canyon nach.


----------



## Airwastl (30. Juni 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Rahmen von Canyon handgeschweißt sind. Wenn es jemand weiß, kann er es ja reinschreiben.
Schon mal danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Kette-links (30. Juni 2005)

Hi Airwastl,
ich glaube hier steht die Antwort auf Deine Frage     .

Handgeschweißte Rahmen ??


----------



## YB11 (30. Juni 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber immerhin auch ein xc5... die anderen fahren alle es und ich dachte schon, ich habs falsche bestellt. warum hast du dich für xc statt es entschieden?



1. siehts geil aus
2. das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt
3. weils für die Mittelgebirge und kleinen Huggel bei uns absolut ausreichend  
    ist (Meine Konditte reicht nicht mehr für die gaaaanz großen Berge)
4. die ES- Bikes wie der Name schon sagt, Enduro Bikes sind, also durch mehr 
    Federweg und (noch) bessere Bremsen  einen größeren (gröberen) 
    Einsatzbereich haben
5. die XC- Serie als Touren oder Allroundfully voll und ganz meinen Vorstel- 
    lungen entspricht 
6. mir schon wieder der Sabber aus dem Mund läuft, weil ich mir zum 83.751
    mal das XC 5 Poster angesehen hab
7. ich von "Canyon" *keine * Provision für diese Lobeshymmnen kriege
    (warum eigentlich nicht?) 


@jörg0234

Willkommen im Club  
Die Canyaner haben mich genauso hingehalten! Erst auf Nachfrage erhielt ich am VMT den Hinweis auf ca. 3 Wochen Verschiebung! Jetzt sinds schon 7 und
Woche 8 ist schon in Sicht (noch kein Licht)!!! Seit 2 Wochen reden (schwafeln) Sie von Endmontage, zwischenzeitlich werden aber viel jüngere Bestellungen ausgeliefert! Wenn ich dann im Thread lese, das z.B. "Sisu" und "Strolch" auch auf nächste Woche vertröstet werden, obwohl sie 4 Wochen nach uns bestellt haben, muß man am Wahrheitsgehalt der Hotlineaussagen stark zweifeln. Wir hätten besser alle ein Sandstone oder Yellostone bestellt, die waren ja vormontiert.  (Die wollte ich aber nicht!)

Übrigens, wer Mitglied werden will, muß unaufgefordert mind. 6 Wochen in der Warteschleife nachweisen können    
Ich denke, wir werden (sind) eine starke Gemeinschaft  
Der letzte machts Licht aus, gute Nacht!


----------



## YB11 (30. Juni 2005)

Kette-links schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Airwastl,
> ich glaube hier steht die Antwort auf Deine Frage     .
> 
> Handgeschweißte Rahmen ??



An den kleinen Händen erkennt man die Nationalität des Schweißers. Die verflixten seekranken Rahmen kommen doch von Übersee....oder???


----------



## Airwastl (30. Juni 2005)

Was finded ihr sinnvoller, ein Yellowstone oder sollte man noch fünfzig Euro drauflegen und dann lieber ein XC3 nehmen. Ich frage das aus folgenden Grund, da ein Kumpel von mir sich nicht entscheiden kann.
Ich würde mich über Beiträge freuen.


----------



## ES5Teufel (30. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @ES5Teufel
> 
> Hab mir grade mal die Fotos angesehen - geiles Bike
> 
> ...



@rumblefish

Ja Du hast richtig gesehen die Räder sind nicht Serie.  Find ich besser und schöner als die silbernen 0815 Speichen.  Der "Albert" hat 2.25 und ist 56 mm breit, so viel wie ich weiß ist der von der Breite genauso wie der "Fat Albert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (30. Juni 2005)

ES5Teufel schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish
> 
> Ja Du hast richtig gesehen die Räder sind nicht Serie.  Find ich besser und schöner als die silbernen 0815 Speichen.  Der "Albert" hat 2.25 und ist 56 mm breit, so viel wie ich weiß ist der von der Breite genauso wie der "Fat Albert".



Wart mal, damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe. Die Angabe auf dem Reifen, z.b. 2.25, bezieht sich meines Wissens nach auf die Breite des Reifens in Zoll (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm). Daher müsste Dein Reifen 5,72 cm breit sein. Der Fat Albert hat eine 2.35 Angabe und wäre demnach 5,97 cm breit. Oder hab ich hier was falsch im Kopf   .

Aber die Räder sind echt genial. Darf man nach den Kosten für den Laufradsatz fragen ?. Glaub ich hab da noch LX oder XT Naben gesehen   

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## lal (30. Juni 2005)

email support schrieb:
			
		

> Wie mein Kollege schon schrieb, wird es diese Woche nicht mehr versendet
> werden können. Derzeit ist der Auftrag auch noch nicht in Bearbeitung. Bei
> einer Postlaufzeit von 2-4 Werktagen rechne ich mit einer Zustellung an Sie
> Ende kommender Woche.



so geht das jetzt schon 2 wochen
alles nur hinhaltetaktik

in dieser sache muss man canyon schon loben:
sie haben ihre mitarbeiter wirklich auf gute lehrgänge für den umgang mit kunden geschickt.


----------



## ES5Teufel (30. Juni 2005)

Aber die Räder sind echt genial. Darf man nach den Kosten für den Laufradsatz fragen ?. Glaub ich hab da noch LX oder XT Naben gesehen   

Gruss
Rumble[/QUOTE]

@rumblefish

Genau habe XT-Naben drin.
Felgen 43 
Naben 84
80 Montage beim meinem Bikehändler.
 Das Geld war es aber Wert würde ich sagen.

Das mit den Reifengrößen, da bin ich bloß drauf gestoßen durch neue Bike Ausgabe beim Reifentest da stehen die Reifenbreiten da und habe ich mal die "Albert" gemessen.Ansonsten habe ich mich mit dem Umrechnen von Zoll in MM noch nicht beschäftigt.

Gruß ES5Teufel


----------



## rhön-canyon (1. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> so geht das jetzt schon 2 wochen
> alles nur hinhaltetaktik
> 
> in dieser sache muss man canyon schon loben:
> sie haben ihre mitarbeiter wirklich auf gute lehrgänge für den umgang mit kunden geschickt.



hab ne 108xxx auftragsnummer, xc6 m bestellt märz. bereitstellungstermin (wattndattn) kw 27, also nächste woche.
ähnliches schon letzte woche. es kann sich nun wirklich nur noch um tage handeln. das schaffen wir noch. hauptsache, gabel etc. ohne mängel


----------



## DerStrolch (1. Juli 2005)

Hotline .....

Ich war bis jetzt immer nur via Mail mit der Hotline in Kontakt. Aber die Telefonierer können ja mal die Tel Rechnungen vergleichen und da einen Spitzenreiter wählen *Fg*

Also wenn meines nächste Woche montiert wird sind es auch 4 Wochen über dem ersten VMT - mit Versand nach Ö 5   Und da soll ich noch mal die Aufnahmeprüfung ins heiligste aller Wartezimmer geschafft haben.

Werd meine Bestellung gleich noch mal ändern in der Hoffungn das die Montage hinten angereiht wird   damit ich auch mittendrin statt nur dabei bin


----------



## YB11 (1. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Hotline .....
> 
> Werd meine Bestellung gleich noch mal ändern in der Hoffungn das die Montage hinten angereiht wird   damit ich auch mittendrin statt nur dabei bin



....brauchst du glaube ich nicht. So wie es hier aussieht, macht das Canyon unaufgefordert von selbst!


----------



## DerStrolch (1. Juli 2005)

i glaub das die den best funktionierenden zufallsgenerator der welt haben - sie testen den ja auch täglich:

- ausreden
- VMT
...

spaß bei seite - kommende woche soll es ernst werden


----------



## Sisu (1. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> i glaub das die den best funktionierenden zufallsgenerator der welt haben - sie testen den ja auch täglich:
> 
> - ausreden
> - VMT
> ...




Hoffentlich  
Zeit wirds!

Schönes WE für alle (Wetter ist ja zum Glück nicht so toll, daher schmerzt es nicht sooooo daß mein Bike noch nicht da!)

Sisu


----------



## lal (1. Juli 2005)

kann mir einer sagen wie lange es bei euch gedauert hat bis das rad montiert wurde, nachdem es in die bearbeitung der montageabteilung gelangt ist?


mfg lal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo_Neandonly (1. Juli 2005)

@lal: also anscheinend haben wir gleichzeitig bestellt... mein ES8 wird laut mail von heute gerade zusammengeschraubt und ich hols Dienstag ab ...


----------



## DerStrolch (2. Juli 2005)

hat von euch wer das OptiTune in genommen? bis zu welchem gewicht sind die gabeln ab hersteller geeignet? ich hab so um die 80 kg (je nach tagsverfassung) .... jedenfalls war das beim bestellen so *fg*

wie es nach 4 Monate warten aussieht   

falls ich für die gabel zu schwer bin - was kann ich dann im nachhinein rasch und günstig machen?


----------



## lal (2. Juli 2005)

ich wollte zwar auch optitune machen, aber für das xc6 steht momentan kein optitune zur verfügung.
beim mail-support wurde gesagt dass ich eine erheblich längere wartezeit haben würde wenn ich das optitune bestellen würde. 
deshalb habe ich es auch nicht genommen, obwohl ich es bei meinen 83 kg eigentlich schon brauchen würde.
ich werde schauen wie es sich ohne fährt, wenn es so nicht geht werde ich die feder selbst nachrüsten(ca.20-30). 



			
				www.canyon.de schrieb:
			
		

> (nicht notwendig bei Standardabstimmung: Manitou Axel Comp / Axel Elite /Black Elite /Black Super Air/ Sherman Breakout = 68-77kg; Skareb Super Air, Minute Three = 68-86 kg / Fox Vanilla 68-80kg) Big Mountain 1: Standardfeder bei Swinger-Coil-Dämpfer 450er, andere Härten auf Wunsch (zusätzlich 39,95 


----------



## DerStrolch (2. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich es bei meinen 83 kg eigentlich schon brauchen würde.
> ich werde schauen wie es sich ohne fährt, wenn es so nicht geht werde ich die feder selbst nachrüsten(ca.20-30).



laut dem canyon mail geht die gabel bis 86 kg ;-) ich lieg da noch drunter - aber mit ausrüstung sieht das ganz wieder anders aus. aber ich werd mal warten is das bike da ist - dann ein paar 100 km fahren - und dann kann ich ja noch immer ausrüsten.

obwohl - was wird bei der minute three umgebaut? feder?


----------



## lasso1 (3. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer sagen wie lange es bei euch gedauert hat bis das rad montiert wurde, nachdem es in die bearbeitung der montageabteilung gelangt ist?
> 
> 
> mfg lal


ca. 10 Tage


----------



## rumblefish (3. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> laut dem canyon mail geht die gabel bis 86 kg ;-) ich lieg da noch drunter - aber mit ausrüstung sieht das ganz wieder anders aus. aber ich werd mal warten is das bike da ist - dann ein paar 100 km fahren - und dann kann ich ja noch immer ausrüsten.
> 
> obwohl - was wird bei der minute three umgebaut? feder?



Wiege mit Ausrüstung knapp über 90 kg und das passt alles hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitsch (3. Juli 2005)

Ich habe diese Woche Canyon um einen neuen, realistischen VMT angefragt. Habe darauf folgendes Mail erhalten:

Wir liegen derzeit generell in der Montage deutlich zurück. Dies ist insbesondere durch mehrere verzögerte Komponentenanlieferungen entstanden. Nach dem jetzigen Stand der Montage ist mit einer Bereitstellung Ihres Rades in KW27/28 rechnen.

Was soll das nun bedeuten, wird mein Bike in der Woche 27 oder 28 montiert? 

Handelt es sich hier um einen besonders dreisten Fall der Canyon-Hinhalte-Taktik und mein Bike wird erst dann für die Montage bereitgestellt, ich müsste also mit einer Montage in KW29/30 rechnen?


----------



## Andy23NRW (3. Juli 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese Woche Canyon um einen neuen, realistischen VMT angefragt. Habe darauf folgendes Mail erhalten:
> 
> Wir liegen derzeit generell in der Montage deutlich zurück. Dies ist insbesondere durch mehrere verzögerte Komponentenanlieferungen entstanden. Nach dem jetzigen Stand der Montage ist mit einer Bereitstellung Ihres Rades in KW27/28 rechnen.
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut, aber für mich klingt das schon ein klein wenig paranoid.  
Ich hoffe ich werde im Warten nicht auch einmal so verzweifeln.


----------



## DerStrolch (4. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wiege mit Ausrüstung knapp über 90 kg und das passt alles hervorragend.



hehe - also brauch ich mir da keine sorgen machen. ich hoffe ja das wenn ich mein bike hab endlich die überschüssigen kilos nur so purzeln .....

main es7 soll diese woche montiert werden *pfadfinderehrenwort seitens canyon*. die 4.te woche über den ersten vmt. wie läuft denn das mit der monatge bei canyon ab? Da hab ich ja mal was von der montagevorbereitung usw gelesen? wenn es diese woche montiert werden soll, sollte es sich ja schon in der vorbereitung befinden (was auch immer das ist   ). da fahrt wahrscheinlich eine lehrling durch das groooße aber leere caynon lager und glaubt aus allen es7 regalten die nötigen teile zusammen   bringt sie dem meister - und der fangt bei guter laune zu basterln an?!?

und was passiert wenn es montiert wurde? ewiges warten auf den versand? oder gibt es hier noch zwischenstationen wie qualitätssicherung usw?

wann darf ich dann endlich mit meinem bike rechnen? der urlaub naht - und da will ich es haben ......


----------



## YB11 (4. Juli 2005)

.....ihr werdets nicht glauben, es ist vollbracht, seit heute sitz ich in Woche *8*!


----------



## cyrox (4. Juli 2005)

Hey! 
wir sind jetzt in der 
KW27

und da ist endlich mein Montage Termin!

Jetzt die Frage: Wer bekommt auch alles diese Woche sein Bike und mit welcher Auftragsnummer?


----------



## highflyhahn (4. Juli 2005)

He he Leute!

ES ist da!!!! Mein ES 9!!!
Und ich sach Euch, seit Samstag Nachmittag fährt keiner mehr gern mit mir
den Berg hoch und runter sowieso nicht!!! !!!! Es ist ja so geil und sieht so treuflisch gut aus......Also, verabschiede mich dann mal  nach 3 Monaten warten mach ich jetzt die Biege nehme für den Rest des Jahres unbezahlten Urlaub und geh biken....bis dann so in 5 Jahren vielleicht??? Ach übrigens, die Post hat gerade mal einen Tag gebraucht....nur mal so als ansporn für Canyon.....Wenn die Entwicklung bei Canyon so weitergeht geh ich dann gern wieder ins Wartezimmer!!!!!
@ Staabi, gib mal schöne Grüße an den Kollegen Bodo H. weiter der mein Radl so schön zusammengebaut hat!!!!
Also, haltet durch, ich hab das Licht gesehen und gestern locker überholt und die Flügel brauch ich jetzt nur noch bei einer eventuellen Bruchlandung....
Grüße
Highflyhahn


----------



## DerStrolch (4. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> Jetzt die Frage: Wer bekommt auch alles diese Woche sein Bike und mit welcher Auftragsnummer?



Meines sollte diese Woche sein - Auftragsnummer: *108283*


----------



## Falk72 (4. Juli 2005)

Eigentlich versaut man sich die Woche ja schon, wenn man bei der Canyon Hotline am Montag anruft  ... nicht so heute!

Mein ES8  ist fertig und wird wohl noch heute versendet   

Letzte Info war eine Montage in KW26, was wohl auch gerade so hingehauen hat. 

Meine Auftragsnummer war/ist übrigens 1062XX ... also eine "gefühlte" 1099374882924

Ciao
Falk


----------



## cyrox (4. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mir vorgenommen erst morgen bei der Hotline anzurufen um nachzufragen wann genau diese Woche mein Rad verschickt wird. Weil dann nehm ich grad 2 Tage Urlaub vor dem Wochenende 

Bitte Canyon lass es wahr werden  :_)


----------



## Rhön burti (4. Juli 2005)

War leider so dumm, mir die Woche versauen zu lassen.
WXC 5 für meinen Schatz, bestellt Februar, VMT 31.05., laut Mail dann 26. KW, jetzt telefonisch Vielleicht !!!    diese Woche.

Ey voll der Frust     

Gruß Burti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (4. Juli 2005)

Ich hab heute morgen ein Mail geschickt - ob sie schon den Geburtstag für mein ES7 wissen ;-)

Mal schauen wann was als Antwort kommt ....


----------



## DerStrolch (4. Juli 2005)

grad antwort bekommen - *meines ist noch nicht in der bearbeitung - wird eher ende der woche :-(*

wann ging denn euer bike in die bearbeitung - und wie lang hat der durchlauf gedauert? vom status bearbeitung - bis zum status *hurrraaaaaaaaa - ich habs*


----------



## cyrox (4. Juli 2005)

Shit  :-(

Hätt ich lieber keine Mail gewschrieben :-(

Hier die Antwort:



> Hallo
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Es ist weiterhin von einer Montage diese Woche auszugehen. Da sich Ihr Auftrag allerdings noch nicht im Status der Komissionierung befindet, bezweifel ich, dass die Anlieferung noch in dieser Woche stattfinden kann.
> ...



Oh man :-(

Auftragsnummer ist die 109xxx


----------



## Airwastl (4. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich das alles so lese bekomme ich es langsam mit der Angst zu tun.
Die von der Hotline haben gesagt, dass mein Rad so um den 13. Juli montiert wird. Jetzt bin ich mir doch wieder etwas unsicher. Naja, da hoff ich mal dass der Termin bestehen bleibt.


----------



## DaBoom (4. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich dass so less und mich an meinen post auf seite 99/100 erinner...man man...
da muß ich froh sein dass das XC5 ausverkauft war.

Hab wohl kein Canyon verdient, will biken und nicht einen Sommer auf mein Bike warten.

2006er Modell hieß die Alternative(!)
Doch dann hätt ich Ende des Jahres bestellt und bis Mai/Juni warten müssen(so war es ja dieses Jahr) um dann biken zu können.

Alternative, weil ich mich für ein Bike mit schlechterem P/L Verhältnis entschieden hab.


----------



## lal (4. Juli 2005)

auf die frage



			
				me schrieb:
			
		

> ist der geburtstag meines xc6 jetzt schon bekannt?





			
				canyon-mailsupport schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Es liegt in den Wehen.
> ...




mit klaren antworten haben es die von canyon wohl nicht so.

hope the best


----------



## DerStrolch (5. Juli 2005)

Morgen Jungs & Mädels,

ich finde es auch irgendwie komisch das CANYON bis gestern nicht sagen kann/konnte wann mein Bike diese Woche montiert werden soll - falls es stimmt.

Die werden doch auch Montagepläne haben die sagen wann was dran kommt. Oder weden die Bikes willkürlich zusammengeschraubt   Teile sollte doch alle da sein - oder?   

Ich schätz das die Jungs dort wissen wie lang sie für eine Bike brauchen - dann einfach in den Montageplan schauen - abzählen wie viele noch dran sind .... so einfach sollte es gehen. Betonung liegt auf SOLLTE. Ich hab keine Ahnung was da so großartig dazwischen kommen kann. Klar kann das eine oder andere Rad mal ewtas fuchsen - aber dies sollte nicht der Regelfall sein.

Da ich das Bike im März bestellt habe, dachte ich das ich Mitte Juli (3 Wochen Urlaub) wohl damit fahren kann. Langsam zweifle ich dran .....

@Staabi
Falls Du das liest - ist es wirklich so schwer abzuschätzen wann eine bestimmtes Bike montiert wird?


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Juli 2005)

Canyon-Mail schrieb:
			
		

> gestern
> 
> ... Ihr Rad befindet sich in der Endmontage und sollte morgen oder Mittwoch rausgehen können...


  
Auftragsnummer: 104xxx

Grüße
Hörn-Driver


----------



## YB11 (5. Juli 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Auftragsnummer: 104xxx
> 
> ....hab auch eine 104xxx Nummer und die selbe mail bekommen. Scheint so, als wären wir diese Woche endlich dran
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highflyhahn (5. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Jungs & Mädels,
> 
> ich finde es auch irgendwie komisch das CANYON bis gestern nicht sagen kann/konnte wann mein Bike diese Woche montiert werden soll - falls es stimmt.
> 
> Die werden doch auch Montagepläne haben die sagen wann was dran kommt. Oder weden die Bikes willkürlich zusammengeschraubt   Teile sollte doch alle da sein - oder?



Das ist wirklich alles ein wenig merkwürdig. Bei mir hieß es letzten Montag es wird gebaut und dann ca. Dienstag verschickt, tatsächlich wurde es dann aber erst am Freitag gebaut und auch noch am selben Tag verschickt.... 
Also rechne mal lieber mit Ende der Woche......


----------



## DerStrolch (5. Juli 2005)

bleibt mir wohl eh nix anderes übrig ;-) als zu warten und zu hoffen das ich meinen urlaub mit bike verbringen kann ........ also bleib ich euch noch min. 2 wochen im wartezimmer erhalten


----------



## Jägus (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Strolch,

ich will Dich ja nicht entmutigen. Ich habe meine XC4 Ende Feb bestellt (105XXX), VMT Ende Mai. Gestern erhielt ich folgende Mail:




> Zitat *Canyon*, gestern per Mail: Hallo
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Ihr Rad wurde Ende letzter Woche endmontiert und befindet sich definitiv
> auch auf dem Postweg zu Ihnen....



Na ja, heute fuhr der Paketdienst ohne anzuhalten bei mir vorbei.... 

Ich hoffe daher, die verschicken mein Bike wenigstens in den nächsten Tagen und wünsch Dir, dass dein Bike auch noch vor dem Urlaub kommt....


----------



## bikin-maniac (5. Juli 2005)

hi. wann hast du genau bestellt?
ich habe am 25.02.2005 bestellt, habe die auftragsnummer 1049xx, also eine früher als deine, und mein rad ist noch nicht montiert (ebenfalls xc4 L).
Kann doch nicht sein, oder???????     


Erwarte gleich antwort


----------



## Falk72 (5. Juli 2005)

Jägus schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, heute fuhr der Paketdienst ohne anzuhalten bei mir vorbei....
> 
> Ich hoffe daher, die verschicken mein Bike wenigstens in den nächsten Tagen und wünsch Dir, dass dein Bike auch noch vor dem Urlaub kommt....


Schreib einfach eine Mail an die Hotline (obowhl du ein gespanntes Verhältnis zu denen hast   ) und frage nach der Trackingnummer. Hab ich heute Morgen auch gemacht und nach 2h hatte ich Post inkl. der Nummer. Somit weißt du wenigstens, wo sich dein Bike befindet und kannst dich darauf einstellen.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## DerStrolch (5. Juli 2005)

langsam glaub ich das die auftragsnummer nicht wirklich was aussagt. vielleicht ist das nur eine komplizierte berechung aus luftdruck und luftfeuchtigkeit des bestellzeitpunktes ......

spaß bei seite:
also ich bilde mir eine gelesen zu haben das schon bikes mit 106xyz ausgelifert wurden. das manche mit 104xyz noch nicht draußen sind .... und wann die 108xyz kommen   fragen über fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägus (5. Juli 2005)

Ich habe auch am 25.02.2005 telphonisch  bestellt. Da bin ich sogar auf Anhieb durchgekommen, wussten die das ich ein Bike bestellen wollte?



> ich habe am 25.02.2005 bestellt, habe die auftragsnummer 1049xx, also eine früher als deine, und mein rad ist noch nicht montiert (ebenfalls xc4 L).



Das kann schon sein, um Montagezeit zu sparen montieren die eine Woche XC4, eine Woche XC 5 usw. Vermutlich stehen die Bikes auch nach der Montage noch ein, zwei Tage rum, weil die beim Versand, wie überall zu wenig Personal haben...

Mein XC 4 habe ich übrigens in M bestellt, wie kommst du auf L? 
Vermute wir krigen die Bikes gleichzeitig, hoffentlich bald!



> Schreib einfach eine Mail an die Hotline (obowhl du ein gespanntes Verhältnis zu denen hast  )



Warum sollte ich zu dem armen Jungsan der Hotline ein gespanntes Verhältniss haben ? Die können ja auch nix dafür, werden schlecht informiert und müssen sich den ganzen Frust anhören...

Die Verantwortlichen für das Chaos bei denen sitzen eine Etage höher und nehmen das um "Kosten zu sparen" offensichtlich in kauf.


----------



## DerStrolch (5. Juli 2005)

Jägus schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich zu dem armen Jungsan der Hotline ein gespanntes Verhältniss haben ? Die können ja auch nix dafür, werden schlecht informiert und müssen sich den ganzen Frust anhören...
> 
> Die Verantwortlichen für das Chaos bei denen sitzen eine Etage höher und nehmen das um "Kosten zu sparen" offensichtlich in kauf.



aber nächstes jahr wird alles anders.............

noch schlimmer kann es ja nicht werden *fg* oder es gibt immer wieder schnorrer wie wir es sind   die dann wieder diesen "marathon" in kauf nehmen


----------



## mussruff (5. Juli 2005)

Hi Fans,

auch auf die Gefahr hier erschlagen zu werden...   
Falls es sich jemand bezüglich einem RC8 in M anders überlegt hat, soll er oder sie es mich wissen lassen...   

Und jetzt alle drauf !   

gruss


----------



## Dosenbier (5. Juli 2005)

@mussruff
ich habe es mir anders überlegt.
Erst wollt ich ein RC8, dann hab ich aber lieber ein XC9 genommen.
Prost


----------



## Melocross (5. Juli 2005)

mit dem Postweg ist das halt wirklich oft so eine Sache. Mein Bike wurde an einem Freitag versand. Montag war Feiertag und Dienstag war das Bike nicht da. Also habe ich bei der Post angerufen und die konnten das Pakte wg. Platzmangel nicht mitnehmen. Dafür kams dann am Mittwoch.

@ALL

ruhig Blut, denn es geht in den Endspurt, also freut Euch...


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juli 2005)

wenn mein bike diese woch noch montiert werden soll - wann sollte/muss es dann in den kommisionierungsstatus ?!?


----------



## guga (6. Juli 2005)

*ningel* mein VMT ist ja noch nicht mal erreicht. danach geht ja dann erst die schlimme wartephase los!! ich will aber endlich biken....


----------



## Jägus (6. Juli 2005)

> Zitat von *Strolch*: wenn mein bike diese woch noch montiert werden soll - wann sollte/muss es dann in den kommisionierungsstatus ?!?



Also mein Bike war ca. eine Woche vor der Montage im Kommisionierungsstatus, wurde laut Canyon Ende letzte Woche montiert und versand. Bis gestern kam das Bike leider noch nicht an, ich kann aber nicht ausschließen, dass es diese Verzögerung nicht bei Canyon, sondern an der Post liegt.


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juli 2005)

Also kann ich mich langsam aber sicher drauf einstellen das es auch diese Woche nicht wird   

Wenn dies wirklich der Falls, finde ich es schade das die Leute bei Canyon dies nicht zugeben können oder dürfen ......   

Von dem wenigerwerden des Montagerückstandes merk ich jedenfalls nicht viel ..... 3-4 Woche hieß es immer. Aber noch immer kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels in Sicht


----------



## cyrox (6. Juli 2005)

Shit!!!

Von der kommisionierung bis zur Montage 1 Woche?
Bitte lass das nicht stimmen am 16 Juli fahr ich in den Bikeurlaub nach Davos, und da will ich aufjedenfall das BM1 dabeihaben.

Was meint ihr soll ich die Hotline mal kontaktieren? Und druck machen?

Ich meine es hat ja geheisen (nach verschiebungen) das diese Woche zu 100% mein Montage Termin ist!

Solangsam bekomme ich angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (6. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr soll ich die Hotline mal kontaktieren? Und druck machen?


Hotline kontaktieren: Ja! 
Druck machen: Nein!
Sprech Dich aber vorher mit Jägus ab, damit Ihr Euch nicht gegenseitig in die Warteschleife hängt  SCNR

Mein 100% Montagetermin war KW26, am 04.07. wurde es dann per DHL versendet und Dank der Trackingnummer, welche mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt wurde, kann ich das Paket nun "verfolgen".

Ciao
Falk


----------



## cyrox (6. Juli 2005)

@Falk72

Wenn es bei mir so abläuft wie bei dir wäre ich doch restlos glücklich!
Dann wäre es ja nächste Woche locker da!

Wegen des Anrufens,

ich würde jetzt seit meiner Bestellung erst das 2te mal Anrufen. Und nein ich würde auch kein Druck machen, ich würde nur wissen wollen was abläuft und dann in trenen ausbrechen


----------



## Falk72 (6. Juli 2005)

@cyrox
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle schon anrufen. Hab ich ja auch ab und zu gemacht und bis auf die unerfreulichen Fakten (VMT: KW20/21) durchweg gute Erfahrungen mit der Hotline gemacht. Solltest Du nicht beim 2. oder 3. Mal durchkommen, so schreib denen eine Mail mit Deiner Kundennummer. Nach max. 24h hatte ich immer eine Antwort.

Ciao, viel Glück und ich hoffe Du und Canyon haben ein Bildtelefon, wenn Du in Tränen ausbrichst  

Falk


----------



## cyrox (6. Juli 2005)

Bis jetzt wurde ich auch immer sehr freundlich an der Hotline vertröstet 
So auch gerade eben *gg*

Der freundliche Mitarbeiter meinte das müsste schon klappen jedoch kann ich es nicht zu 100% Garantieren.

Ich hoffe mal das beste


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,
warte auf ein RC8 in M, bestellt 05.04., VMT 29.06, einmal nachgefragt per email - montage soll KW28 sein. werde langsam nervös wenn ich hier so die beiträge lese. hab mein klein nämlich schon verkauft ...


----------



## ow1 (6. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte lass das nicht stimmen am 16 Juli fahr ich in den Bikeurlaub nach Davos, und da will ich aufjedenfall das BM1 dabeihaben.


Leider bin ich ab dem 8. Juli für zwei Wochen in den Ferien. Ansonsten hätte ich dir, wenn du in Davos bist, mal mein ES6 ausgeliehen. Ist natürlich kein BM1 aber macht auch höhlisch Spass  
Gruss ow1


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juli 2005)

und ich hab ab 16. juli 3 wochen urlaub. aber so wie es derzeit aussieht ohne mein bike ........

wer borgt mir eine es7 in der größe L?


----------



## Falk72 (6. Juli 2005)

Besser als jeder Krimi, die Online Paketverfolgung von DHL   

Status:           Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von: 	06.07.05 13:31
Vorgang: 	 Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zur Zustellbasis.

Vielleicht sollte ich einen professionellen Paketnapper anrufen.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## cyrox (6. Juli 2005)

@ Falk 
Ich Wünsche dir schon einmal im vorraus viel Spass mit dem Aufbauen!
Ich denke wenn du zuhause bist und du das Packet entgegen nehmen kannst dann bist du heute abend stolzer besitzer eines Canyons 
Eine Frage noch, wann hast du bestellt?

@ DerStrolch 
Rechnest du den nichtmehr mit deinem Bike vor nächten Freitag?

@ Ow1
Schade das du gerade dann wenn ich nach Davos komme nicht da bist jedoch hab ich vor nocheinmal eine Woche im August zu gehen dh. die erste August Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juli 2005)

also rechen tu ich in bezug auf canyon überhaupt nicht mehr ;-) ist viel mehr hoffen und beten   

wenn ich so lese das manche bikes ca eine woche vor der montage in den kommisinierungsstatus kamen, meines aber noch drauf wartet ..... und der versand nach Ö 4-5 Tage dauert .......

was soll ich da denken/erwarten


----------



## radarseraing (6. Juli 2005)

Ich warte auch ganz gespannt auf mein Bike.
VMT 18.07.05. Fahr aber am 15. 2 Wochen in Urlaub. Ich hoffe es wird nach dem Urlaub fertig sein.


----------



## Falk72 (6. Juli 2005)

Servus cyrox,

bestellt habe ich irgendwann Anfang März. 
Aber wir hier schon oft zu lesen war, ist der Vergleich von Bestellzeitpunkt und Bestellnummer zum Lieferzeitpunkt nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ... vor allem bei unterschiedlichen Bikes.

Mein ES8 befindet sich ja erst auf dem Weg zur Zustellbasis. Dort wird es dann hoffentlich morgen früh in das Postauto geladen und zu mir gekarrt  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## lal (6. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Es sind alle Teile zur Montage vorbereitet, was auf eine Montage innerhalb 2
> ...



heute ist mittwoch, also wird es spätestens freitag montiert.


----------



## Sisu (6. Juli 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auch ganz gespannt auf mein Bike.
> VMT 18.07.05. Fahr aber am 15. 2 Wochen in Urlaub. Ich hoffe es wird nach dem Urlaub fertig sein.



...mit Sicherheit laaaange nach dem Urlaub  
denn VMT18.07.+4-6 Wochen =01.09.?  

naja...vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es geschieht ein Wunder......ich für meinen Teil glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr an Wunder und dieses ominöse Licht sehe ich auch noch nicht!

Bin auch ab Ende nächster Woche in Urlaub....   

Dass das hier noch so ein Drama wird...die Saison ist ja schon bald wieder zu Ende......!      

@staabi

hätte gerne mal ein Statement bezüglich Montageabwicklung....dachte es wird alles besser,da 2.Montagestandort eröffnet....bin jetzt schon 5 Wochen über den VMT(30.05)und mein Bike ist immer noch nicht montiert,obwohl letzte Woche die Zusage kam,dass Anfang der Woche das Bike montiert wird.
Könntest du da bitte mal nach dem Rechten sehen...ist das eigentlich richtig,das vom Zeitpunkt der Kommissionierung bis zur Montage nochmal 1 Woche vergeht???
Mein Urlaub naht....bin echt am verzweifeln,denn Geld für ein Leihbike habe ich auch nicht über!

Vielen Dank 

Gruß 
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch ab Ende nächster Woche in Urlaub....
> 
> Dass das hier noch so ein Drama wird...die Saison ist ja schon bald wieder zu Ende......!



na da können wir ja gemeinsam unseren ES7 losen Urlaub verbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YB11 (6. Juli 2005)

...nachdem ich nun schon 2 Wochen auf den erlösenden Anruf von der Hotline
warte, ist es heute nun passiert,... und ich war nicht zu Hause. Aber meine "Gute" hat sich genauso über den Anruf gefreut! 
Morgen fahr ich nach Canyon-City, pack die Kohle auf den Tisch und tu so, als wäre es das normalste von der Welt, in "diesen" Laden zu gehen und ein XC5 mitzunehmen!!! It`s cool Man....aber trotzdem bin ich aufgeregt wie vorm ersten Date....hoffentlich nimmt es mich auch   
Alles weitere dann nach dem ersten Kennenlernen. Zur Info noch kurz die Eckdaten: 
Bestellt: 17.02.2005, VMT 12.05.2005, Komissionierung ab 20.06.2005, Montage ab 04.07.2005, *Abholung am 07.07.2005!!!*


----------



## Falk72 (6. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Urlaub naht....bin echt am verzweifeln,denn Geld für ein Leihbike habe ich auch nicht über!


    

Denke aber schon, dass sich die derzeitigen Zusagen um max. 0,5-1 Woche nach hinten verlagern. Im Worst Case holst du das Bike eben direkt aus Koblenz vor deinem Urlaub ab.

Drück dir trotzdem ganz fest die Daumen, dass es Canyon und die Post auch so rechtzeitig schaffen  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Sisu (6. Juli 2005)

@Der Strolch
  das wäre dann aber schon mein 2.Urlaub ohne mein ES7!  
  Gibt es bei Canyon auch so etwas wie Schadenersatz für " entgangene      
  Urlaubsfreuden "???  


@Falk72
 danke für deine Anteilnahme.....gute Idee....aber zeitlich ist der 
     Abstecher von München nach Koblenz nicht 
     machbar,da ich bis Freitag nachmittag arbeiten muß, und am  selben 
     Abend geht´s schon los!  


Seufz.....großer Seufzer......riiiiiesengroooooßer Seufzer!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Airwastl (6. Juli 2005)

Die von der Hotline haben mir gesagt, dass ich nächste Woche Montag anrufen soll. Da die mir mitgeteilt haben, dass mit "sicherheit" mein Bike nächste Woche fertig sein wird und ich wegen dem Abholungstermin eben nochmal anrufen sollte.
Meint ihr, dass das hinaut. Schöne wäre es schon, auch wenn ich zwar noch nicht so lange wie manche andere darauf warte. Nämlich seit anfang April.


----------



## Jägus (6. Juli 2005)

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer für alle die mit mir, oder kurz nach mir bestellt haben  . 





> Zitat DHL: Status: Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> Status von: 06.07.05 13:30
> Vorgang: Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zur Zustellbasis.



Bestellt hatte ich am 25 Feb. (105XXX)ein XC4 in M, VMT Ende Mai. Ich "befürchte" also, dass der Postmann morgen zweimal klingelt    .

Ich wünsche allen im Wartezimmer, das das nicht nur bei mir der Fall ist, auch denen die behaupten "ich will eh nur rummosern"  .


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Juli 2005)

@ Sisu

ich hatte auch Anfang Juni eine Woche Urlaub ...... ich weiß also wie es Dir geht 

Soda - hab es grad gewagt ein Mail mit der Frage nach dem Status meines ES7 ans CAnyon zu schicken. Komm mir irgendwie schon blöd vor - aber wenn die freiwillig nichts sagen *fg*


----------



## jörg0234 (6. Juli 2005)

Es ist da !!!!    

Gestern ist es gekommen .
XC4 / L  bestellt am 16.2.
Auftr 10.41xxx

Nun werde ich das Zimmer verlassen und wünsche allen eine hoffentlich nur noch kurze Wartezeit.


----------



## dox (7. Juli 2005)

So, mittlerweile habe ich mein BM1 eingeritten. 
Bisherige Eindrücke: 
top bike, schluckt so einiges weg
wahnsinns Bremsen
überall am Rahmen Schutzaufkleber gegen Scheuern und Steinschlag (Canyon weiß wohl der Schlechten Lackqualität  )
Riesen Theater bein Umstellen des Federweges. Die Stiftschraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme ist die reinste Presspassung. 30 min bis die Schraube draussen war, die Bohnung ist zu klein. Hätte bei der Montage auffallen müssen und hätte nachgearbeitet werden sollen. 
Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, Optik ist einfach nur schön, die Farbe ist zum Glück viel dunkler als im Katalog.
Fotos in groß in der Galerie


----------



## Falk72 (7. Juli 2005)

DHL-Paketverfolgung schrieb:
			
		

> Vorgang:  	Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger.


Was meint ihr. Kommt es komisch, wenn ich nach 10 min wieder aus dem Büro verschwinde mit der Entschuldigung, dass mein Baby heute zur Welt kommt?


----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juli 2005)

also wenn du deinem chef erklärst was du in der wartezeit mitgemacht hast - bekommst sicher bis montag frei ;-)

viel spaß mit deinem "baby"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (7. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du deinem chef erklärst was du in der wartezeit mitgemacht hast - bekommst sicher bis montag frei ;-)


Wenn ich meiner Chefin erzähle, dass das "Baby" doch "nur" knapp 4 Monate unterwegs war, kommt sie doch gleich darauf, dass es ein Canyon ist   

Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste und so werde ich hier wohl noch bis 16 Uhr im Büro bleiben.


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2005)

hehe wenn dein Chef mitbekommt wie oft du deine Arbeitszeit im Wartezimmer verbringst dann wird er dir wohl kaum frei geben. 

Aber probier es einfach...

In der Zeit wo wir Warten könnte mal jeder, der hier schon früh am Morgen schreibt, sagen was er den so Arbeitet.  

Also meine wenigkeit macht ne Ausbildung zum Informatiker <--- deswegen dauer Online ^^ *gg*

Greetz
ps. Freitag werd ich nochmal bei Canyon anrufen ^^


----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juli 2005)

meiner einer ist SysAdmin in der Automobilindustrie (Magna) - deshalb auch viel online *hehe*


----------



## Sisu (7. Juli 2005)

...arbeite in der Reisebranche und verschicke Geschäftsleute rund um den Globus  ...natürlich nicht mit DHL  

Sisu


----------



## Canyonier (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auch mal wieder im Wartezimmer...
Meine Fox am ES6 ist kaputt.... Lockout mal wieder...
Wie schon mein Bruder an seinem XC5. Irgendwie scheint der Lockout der ganz große Schwachpunkt bei Gabeln zu sein. Ich kenne 3 Canyons und bei 66% ist die Gabel mit geringer Fahrleistung hinüber.... 
Tja, und jetzt kann ich biken die nächsten Wochen wohl vergessen....


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Juli 2005)

vergessen ihn bergab rauszulocken?  
gruss wbb


----------



## Canyonier (7. Juli 2005)

Hmmm... wohl etwas zu früh geärgert.... die Canyon-Werkstatt meint das ist normal bei Fox Gabeln, dass sich der Lockout reindrücken lässt und es sich nur wie eine extrem überdämpfte Druckstufe anfühlt....
Angeblich soll es nur vor der Einfahrzeit so sein, dass der Lockout richtig hart ist. Find ich etwas komisch, habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Hatte Lockout fast nie drin...
@weissbierbiker
Blowoff-Ventil? Trotzdem nein, hab praktisch immer offen...


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Juli 2005)

oh oh da würde ich mal im tech talk nachfragen weil lock out ist lock out und nicht eine stufe im antiwipp--denk ioch jedenfalls.

gruss wbb


----------



## ow1 (7. Juli 2005)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Blowoff-Ventil? Trotzdem nein, hab praktisch immer offen...



Hallo Cayonier
Das Blowoff-Ventil ist quasi ein Sicherheitsventil, damit die Gabel wenn sie blockiert ist und einen heftigen Schlag bekommt, keinen Schaden nimmt. Wenn du dieses Ventil ganz offen hast, dann taucht die Gabel trotz Lockout ganz langsam ein. Ich habe das Ventil so eingestellt das die Gabel beim Wiegetritt starr bleibt aber bei einem gröberem Schlag trotzdem noch einfedert. Einfach ein bischen austesten. Drum glaub ich nicht, dass deine Fox defekt ist  
Gruss ow1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyonier (7. Juli 2005)

@ow1
Schon klar, ich kenn das ganze doch... Sollte nur die Antwort für wbb sein wegen "vergessen auszulocken"
BlowOff ist eben sehr weit zu... Ich geh jetzt nochmal in die Garage, irgendwie glaub ich Canyon nicht so ganz.
Nach deren Aussgage ist der Lockout erst vollkommen hart und nach der Einfahrzeit wird er weicher un lässt sich zusammendrücken (und ich meine dabei nicht bei Schlägen, wo das BlowOff-Ventil aufgeht). Hier soll sich der Lockout von Manitou-Gabeln unterscheiden, da angeblich dieser weiche Effekt erwünscht ist und es sich nur wie eine überdämpfte Druckstufe anfühlt.
Irgendwie kommt mir das alles seltsam vor, als meine Gabel noch ganz neu war fand ich sie einfach traumhaft mit dem "echten, harten" Lockout...
@wbb
da war ich schon, antwortet nur keiner...


----------



## Staabi (7. Juli 2005)

Hi,


			
				Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... wohl etwas zu früh geärgert.... die Canyon-Werkstatt meint das ist normal bei Fox Gabeln, dass sich der Lockout reindrücken lässt und es sich nur wie eine extrem überdämpfte Druckstufe anfühlt....
> Angeblich soll es nur vor der Einfahrzeit so sein, dass der Lockout richtig hart ist. Find ich etwas komisch, habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Hatte Lockout fast nie drin...



Die Lösung ist ganz einfach. Wir verwenden die TALAS RLC, welche ein einstellbares Blowoff-Ventil hat. Deshalb ist Aussage der Werkstatt leider auch nicht ganz korrekt. Schau mal am rechten Gabelholm unten und dreh mal zu. Bei ganz zu ist der Lockout nahezu (98%) blockiert, bei weicherem Blow-Off arbeitet die Gabel im Lockout entsprechend mehr.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Hörn-Rider (7. Juli 2005)

Eine Frage an die "Tracker":

Ich habe eine Nummer von Canyon bekommen, aber über die Abfrage "Track&Trace Standard" bekomme ich nur das Ergebnis: 
*Status: Keine Daten gefunden*.   

Ist die Nummer falsch? 
Hat Canyon die falsche Postleitzahl eingegeben?
Ist es noch nicht raus?
Ist es schon da?

Oder habe ich die falsche ABfrage gewählt?

Grüße
Hörn-Driver


----------



## Falk72 (7. Juli 2005)

Also wenn man hierüber geht und eine korrekte Nummer und eine falsche PLZ eingibt, so erscheint bei mir:

Status:  	Zur vorgegebenen PLZ sind keine Informationen verfügbar

falsche Nummer und korrekte PLZ bringt das:

Status:  	IDC-Prüfsumme ungültig

Es dauert immer ein wenig, bis die Nummer im System ist. Also vllt. hat Canyon es um 9:00 verschickt und dir die Nummer gemailt und im System erscheint es erst um 12:00 oder so.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juli 2005)

Antwort auf meine Mail ob meine Auftragsnummer im Status Kommisionierung/Montage ist:

*


			
				Canyon schrieb:
			
		


			Der Auftrag befindet sich jetzt zumindest in diesem Status, wird jedoch wohl erst Anfang kommender Woche verschickt werden können.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Ich sehe jetzt ganz deutlich eine Lichtlein am Ende des Wartetunnels


----------



## Canyonier (7. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Die Lösung ist ganz einfach. Wir verwenden die TALAS RLC, welche ein einstellbares Blowoff-Ventil hat. Deshalb ist Aussage der Werkstatt leider auch nicht ganz korrekt. Schau mal am rechten Gabelholm unten und dreh mal zu. Bei ganz zu ist der Lockout nahezu (98%) blockiert, bei weicherem Blow-Off arbeitet die Gabel im Lockout entsprechend mehr.
> ...


War gerade mal wieder testen:
BlowOff zu: Gabel hart (das war aber mit Sicherheit gestern nicht so sondern ist durch das auf-zu-auf beim BlowOff passiert... ja, ich weiß, klingt komisch)
BlowOff auf: Gabel seeeehr weiß, fast wie ohne...
Soweit hört sich das ja ok an, aber wenn das Ventil offen ist macht sie absolut schreckliche Geräusche beim Einfedern. Das bricht einem echt das Herz wenn man sich den Preis von dem Ding überlegt. Also richtig lautes Quietschen. Ich hol später mal nen MP3 Player mit Mikro dann könnt ihr euch das mal anhören.

Nochmal was zum BlowOff-Ventil und dessen Funktion:
Bis jetzt (hab nach dem Auspacken des Bikes umfangreich getestet) war es so, dass ich mit dem Venil die Auslösekraft einstellen konnte bei der der Lockout raus geht. Hart war sie da aber immer, wenn das Ventil offen war hat eben ein kleiner Schlag zum Öffnen gereicht, wenn es zu war musste es schon ein härter sein.
Jetzt ist es so, dass sie bei geschlossenem Ventil fast hart ist und bei offenem sehr weich, praktisch nur etwas gedämpftere Zugstufe. Es ist nicht mehr wie vorher zu spüren, dass es einen definierten Lockout-Punkt gibt und dieser durch einen Schlag geöffnet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2005)

@ derStrolch

Hey das ist ja der hammer!

Das erfreut mich auch da mein dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr so weit vom hellen Licht entfehrnt ist


----------



## Hörn-Rider (7. Juli 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man hierüber geht und eine korrekte Nummer und eine falsche PLZ eingibt, so erscheint bei mir:
> 
> Status:  	Zur vorgegebenen PLZ sind keine Informationen verfügbar


Unterschiedliche PLZs ergeben bei mir das gleiche Ergebnis:
*Status: Keine Daten gefunden.  * 


			
				Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> falsche Nummer und korrekte PLZ bringt das:
> Status:  	IDC-Prüfsumme ungültig


Selbes Ergebnis sticht!


			
				Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Es dauert immer ein wenig, bis die Nummer im System ist. Also vllt. hat Canyon es um 9:00 verschickt und dir die Nummer gemailt und im System erscheint es erst um 12:00 oder so.
> 
> Ciao
> Falk


Hmm, eigentlich hätte es Di oder Mi verschickt werden sollen, aber vielleicht haben Sie sich ausnahmsweise getäuscht  und es ist heute früh erst raus.


----------



## Urby (7. Juli 2005)

Mein XC8 ist heute nach Slowenien gekommen! Aufwiedersehen und viel Gluck!
Auftragsnr.: 105621
VMT 31.5.05
sent on 1.7.05


----------



## Hörn-Rider (7. Juli 2005)

Urby schrieb:
			
		

> Mein XC8 ist heute nach Slowenien gekommen! Aufwiedersehen und viel Gluck!
> Auftragsnr.: 105621
> VMT 31.5.05
> sent on 1.7.05



 ich hab 104xxx und meins ist noch unterwegs

Nein, ich gönn es Dir   , weil ich bei mir LIIICHT sehe!!!

Du hattest recht, *Falk72*.

Folgenden Status habe ich gerade abgerufen:

_Status: Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
Status von: 07.07.05 14:26 
Vorgang: Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zum Ziel-Paketzentrum. _

LIIIIIIICHT!!!


----------



## DerStrolch (7. Juli 2005)

wenn heute meine bike in die montage/kommi kommt - wann kann ich denn dann meine trackingnummer erfragen? ;-)

als antwort auf die frage an canyon bekam ich:



			
				canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird leider keine automatische Benachrichtigung geben. Wenn Sie sich allerdings Anfang kommender Woche erneut melden, kann ich die Tracking Nummer gerne durchgeben.


----------



## rumblefish (7. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> wenn heute meine bike in die montage/kommi kommt - wann kann ich denn dann meine trackingnummer erfragen? ;-)
> 
> als antwort auf die frage an canyon bekam ich:



Normalerweise wird die Trackingnummer bei Aufgabe des Paketes vergeben. Dann ist Dein Bike schon auf dem Weg zu Dir


----------



## highflyhahn (7. Juli 2005)

Ich sach doch, es geht nicht ums Warten sondern nur um das Licht...und wenn ES dann da ist, ist das Warten und das Licht schnell vergessen, denn die Teile sind echt schneller als das Licht....
Drück Euch die Daumen,übrigens, bei mir hat die Post nur 1!!!! Tag gebraucht. 
Muß jetzt in den Wald 
Grüße
Highflyhahn


----------



## lal (7. Juli 2005)

ich bin nummer 3000


----------



## rumblefish (7. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nummer 3000




NEIN, ICH


----------



## Jägus (7. Juli 2005)

Mein XC4 ist heute gekommen. Leider kann man bei DHL nicht mit Karte zahlen, dafür kann Canyon beim bestem Willen nichts! Werde aber gleich morgen früh mein  XC4 im Shop abholen, da kann man mit Karte zahlen!

Viel Spaß und möglichst schnelle Lieferung allen Wartenden!

viele Grüße

Jägus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Juli 2005)

Ich hoffe das du dann mehr Zeit mit biken verbringst und hier nicht mehr die ganze Zeit rumstänkerst.

Desgleichen hoffe ich das derStrolch möglichst schnell sein Bike bekommt damit er nicht jeden Tag 10 postings ins Wartezimmer setzen muss.

Staabi erlöse uns!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## off_by_one (7. Juli 2005)

@schappi: du hast grad genau das gesagt, was ich denke


----------



## cyrox (7. Juli 2005)

Oh man den wollt ich mir eigentlich sichern wenigstens der 3000te Post 

Man man man ob das ein schlechtes Omen ist?


----------



## Airwastl (7. Juli 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das doch egal den wievielsten Post man hat. Wird schon nicht die Reihenfolge sein in der wir (die noch darauf warten) unsere Bikes bekommen.

Kopf hoch, ist bald bestimmt so weit. Bei mir vielleicht mit ein bischen Glück schon nächste Woche.


----------



## rumblefish (8. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das du dann mehr Zeit mit biken verbringst und hier nicht mehr die ganze Zeit rumstänkerst.
> 
> Desgleichen hoffe ich das derStrolch möglichst schnell sein Bike bekommt damit er nicht jeden Tag 10 postings ins Wartezimmer setzen muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## DerStrolch (8. Juli 2005)

dachte das wartezimmer ist da um sich die wartezeit zu vertreiben - sehe ich anscheinend anders als ihr.

dann werd ich euch mal in ruhe und kommentarlos weiter warten lassen.


----------



## ow1 (8. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> dachte das wartezimmer ist da um sich die wartezeit zu vertreiben - sehe ich anscheinend anders als ihr.


Obwohl ich nicht mehr auf mein Bike warten muss sehe ich das auch so. Das Wartezimmer ist doch da, um sich kund zu tun


----------



## schappi (8. Juli 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich nicht mehr auf mein Bike warten muss sehe ich das auch so. Das Wartezimmer ist doch da, um sich kund zu tun



Hallo OW1,
das sehe ich auch so, aber Qualität sollte meiner Meinung nach vor Quantität gehen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## DerStrolch (8. Juli 2005)

Letzter Eintrag



			
				schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo OW1,
> das sehe ich auch so, aber Qualität sollte meiner Meinung nach vor Quantität gehen.



Klar sollte die Qualität vor der Quantität kommen. Ich könnte ja auch wie der Großteil hier mit jeder Frage an die Hotline - diese zusätzlich blockieren, eine nichtssagende Antwort bekommen und meinen Frust dann wieder hier loswerden. *ODER * ich stelle manche Fragen hier, an Leute die das Warten hinter sich gebracht haben und mir höchst wahrscheinlich eine "ehrlichere" Antwort geben können als Canyon es selbst kann ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePreacher (8. Juli 2005)

hi @all,

ich hatte mein Bike schon in den Händen. Doch leider ein defekt und nun ist es wieder zurück in die Geburtsstätte...  

Nun heisst es wieder warten....

Es war ein tolles Gefühl das Bike mal in Händen zu halten. Aber wir werden bald wiedervereint sein!!!!


----------



## Falk72 (8. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber Qualität sollte meiner Meinung nach vor Quantität gehen.


Bei einem - im Sinne eines Supportforums - absoluten Offtopic-Threads wie diesem sehe ich das eigentlich nicht so  Zumal Qualität im Gegensatz zur Quantität sehr subjetiv ist. Und schließlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, bei für ihn mangelndem Qualitätsniveau der Posts diese zu nicht zu lesen  

Ahso ... mein ES8   stand gestern im Flur, als ich von der Arbeit kam. Nach Huldigung des Kartons   hab ich es dann in Rekordzeit zusammengeschraubt und gleich mal eine Hofrunde gedreht ... einfach genial. Heute gehts dann an die Feinabstimmung und am WE ins Gelände   

Ciao
Falk

p.s. Das war kein Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer


----------



## highflyhahn (8. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das du dann mehr Zeit mit biken verbringst und hier nicht mehr die ganze Zeit rumstänkerst.
> 
> Desgleichen hoffe ich das derStrolch möglichst schnell sein Bike bekommt damit er nicht jeden Tag 10 postings ins Wartezimmer setzen muss.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wird schon gegen die Insassen gemotzt!
Da sieht wohl jemand kein Licht!


----------



## harrypotter (8. Juli 2005)

Hi folks,

nachdem ich seit Wochen hier mitlese möchte ich nach meinem eben getätigten erneuten Anruf an der Canyon-Hotline meinem Ärger hier Frust machen.

Wie lal: 
xc6 2005 L
bestellt am 25.2.2005
auftragsnummer: ?
vmt: 30.5.2005 (2 Wochen eher bestellt und 1 Woche später VMT?)

letzte Woche "definitiver Zusammenbau", heute "Teile zusammengesucht, muss nur noch montiert werden, das klappt zu 90%"....

Allmählich ist es nicht mehr lustig   



			
				lal schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nummer 3000


Wo hast Du die Nummer her?

Grüße von einem traurigen XC6-Warter


----------



## rhön-canyon (8. Juli 2005)

harrypotter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> nachdem ich seit Wochen hier mitlese möchte ich nach meinem eben getätigten erneuten Anruf an der Canyon-Hotline meinem Ärger hier Frust machen.
> 
> ...




Was bedeutet nummer 3000?
mein xc6 soll heute oder montag montiert werden, auftrag 1081xx, bestellt im märz, erster vmt 6.6

wir sind ganz, ganz nah dran am ziel!


----------



## rumblefish (8. Juli 2005)

harrypotter schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du die Nummer her?



Das war das 3000. posting in diesem wartezimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (8. Juli 2005)

rhön-canyon schrieb:
			
		

> mein xc6 soll heute oder montag montiert werden, auftrag 1081xx, bestellt im märz, erster vmt 6.6
> 
> wir sind ganz, ganz nah dran am ziel!



Meins auch... Meinst Du wir können noch hoffen? Ich hab's schon fast aufgegeben.... aber wenn Du meinst... Danke!


----------



## harrypotter (8. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Das war das 3000. posting in diesem wartezimmer


Achsooooo


----------



## Sisu (8. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo OW1,
> das sehe ich auch so, aber Qualität sollte meiner Meinung nach vor Quantität gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



...hallo?  ..es zwingt euch keiner diesen Thread zu lesen!
Tummelt euch doch in den sonstigen Threads...und laßt uns noch Wartenden mit euren unqualifizierten Kommentaren in Ruhe!


@DerStrolch
..denk dir nichts....die sind halt gefrustet weil das Wetter so besch....ist und die nicht zum biken kommen  
ich zumindest bin froh,daß hier noch ein paar wenige Leute ausser mir im Wartezimmer sind und sich die Zeit vertreiben...wäre ja auch sonst ziemlich faaaaaaaad hier  

@rumblefish
...ist deine Louise FR wieder ok???

so....hoffe wir haben uns jetzt alle wieder lieb

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (8. Juli 2005)

Sisu
@rumblefish
...ist deine Louise FR wieder ok???

so....hoffe wir haben uns jetzt alle wieder lieb
Gruß
Sisu[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sisu,
> 
> yepp, Bremse geht wieder. Hatte die Beläge sowie Scheibe gut mit Prillösung gesäubert, und dann auf einer langen steilen Abfahrt schleifen lassen bis zum Fading. Das hat dem Öl den Garaus gemacht  . Geht wieder genausogut wie vorher.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyrox (8. Juli 2005)

Oh man :-(  Ich muss mich glaub Betrinken ^^

Ich hab gerade bei der Hotline angerufen ...
" Ihr Bike hat sich leider nochmal um eine Woche Verschoben" dh. nächste Woche "Montage" Termin.

Ich hoffe echt das es anfang Woche sein wird...
Ich brauch das Bike echt für den Urlaub...

Gruss 
der zu tiefst geknickte CyroX


----------



## rumblefish (8. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man :-(  Ich muss mich glaub Betrinken ^^
> 
> Ich hab gerade bei der Hotline angerufen ...
> " Ihr Bike hat sich leider nochmal um eine Woche Verschoben" dh. nächste Woche "Montage" Termin.
> ...



Kopf hoch, auch die Tage werden noch vergehen


----------



## lal (8. Juli 2005)

canyon-mail-support schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wehen dauern weiter an. Laut Auskunft unseres Chefs der
> Neuradgeburtsstation wird das Rad erst am Montag oder Dienstag fertig
> werden. Die Paketnummer können wir Ihnen dann mitteilen.



und wieder verschoben 
jetzt immer nurnoch um halbe wochen


----------



## cyrox (8. Juli 2005)

Es geht mir eigentlich kaum drum das ich noch 1 Woche länger Warten muss ...
Vielmehr geht es mir um meinen Bike Urlaub!
Ich brauch das Bike bis dahin unbedingt! Ich bin echt verzweifelt...

Es kann doch nicht sein das ein Liefertermin fast 2 Monate überzogen wird!
Wie will/kann man da seinen Urlaub planen?
Zum kotzen ...
Im moment steht es mir weit oben ...


----------



## Andy23NRW (8. Juli 2005)

Ich kann so richtig mitfühlen, aber man sollte sich nicht über Sachen ärgern die man eh´ nicht ändern kann.   Ich habe  jetzt auch 2 Wochen Urlaub und muss leider auf mein YS warten - aber was solls. Aber 2 Monate über VMT ist echt schon eine lange Zeit.

Machma halt das Best raus  
Grüssigrüssi,    
Andy


----------



## habbl (8. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist es Amtlich!!

Unsere Lieferzeit beträgt derzeit 5-6 Wochen, es kann aber auch mal länger dauern. 
Es liegt nicht an Shimano,Magura, Fox oder irgendwelchen "Partskits" wie euch STAABI weißmachen will.
Nach Aussage von CANYON-BOSS Roman Arnold wurde zuwenig RAHMEN  bestellt und die Nachfertigung dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YB11 (8. Juli 2005)

So! Gesten war ich nun in "Canyoncity" mein XC 5 abholen. War gar nicht so einfach, da der Laden nicht in der Koblenzer Straße sondern schon in der Moselweisstraße liegt. Nach ca. 15 min. Stadtrundfahrt war ich nun endlich da. Der Parkplatz liegt direkt hinter dem Laden mit direktem Shopzugang.
Ich also Sonnenbrille auf und ganz cool in den Laden reingeschländert.
Mein erster Eindruck  , alles sauber, übersichtlich und vor allem viele Bikes zum Anfassen. Mein zweiter Blick sucht einen Verkäufer oder so, findet aber nur die *Hotline AG*. Da sitzen mindestens 10 Mitarbeiter die  echt viel Stress haben(Telefon, mail). Nachdem keiner dieser Hotliner mit mir Kontakt aufnimmt, bewegt sich auf einmal hinter dem Verkaufstresen etwas. Als der Grund meines Besuches geklärt war, holt ein anderer Mitarbeiter das Bike.
Geht Ruck-zuck! Alle Fragen bezüglich Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremsen wurden überaus höflich und kompetent beantwortet. Den bereits montierten Flaschenhalter und 2 Trinkflaschen gabs wegen der langen Warterei gratis! War o.k.
Also Kohle raus, Rechnung eingesackt, Lenker gedreht, Kofferaumklappe auf, rein in den Kombi und dann 300 km gemütlich nach Hause fahren.
Dort dann alles in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Sorry, fast alles, denn die Kohle war und blieb weg!   
Nach dem Auspacken bekam das "Baby" sofort einen Platz im Wohnzimmer.
In den ersten gemeinsamen Stunden mit "Ihr" kamen wir uns näher und was soll ich euch sagen, es hat gefunkt! Wir haben die erste Nacht gleich zusammen verbracht. Das Teil ist einfach geil, sogar im Detail!
Morgen zeig ich "Ihr" die Berge und Täler (und Wiesen)  
Ihr denkt bestimmt das wird ein Buch mit dem Titel "Die Schöne und das Biest"! Ganz falsch! Ich will mich nur bei euch mit einem letzten Tatsachenbericht verabschieden. Trotz der langen Warterei hat es hier viel Spaß gemacht! Allen die noch warten drücke ich die   , damit ihr euer Bike so schnell wie möglich bekommt.

Das letzte Wort an Canyon:
Ändert eure Informationspolitik zu Warte- und Montagezeiten!  
Getreu dem Motto "Ehrlich währt am längsten"!
Preis, Leistung und Qualität stimmen! Denn einmal Canyon, immer Canyon!!!

PS: Wenn Ihr einen Canyon-Biker mit Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen seht,    
     das bin ich. Ich glaub ich krieg das Grinsen ein 1/2 Jahr nicht aus dem 
     Gesicht!     

Es grüsst euch

*YB11 mit XC 5*


----------



## lal (8. Juli 2005)

habbl schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es Amtlich!!
> 
> Unsere Lieferzeit beträgt derzeit 5-6 Wochen, es kann aber auch mal länger dauern.
> Es liegt nicht an Shimano,Magura, Fox oder irgendwelchen "Partskits" wie euch STAABI weißmachen will.
> Nach Aussage von CANYON-BOSS Roman Arnold wurde zuwenig RAHMEN  bestellt und die Nachfertigung dauert.




woher hast du diese info?
dauert es nicht einige monate bis rahmen aus dem ausland nach deutschland gebracht werden können? oder werden unsere rahmen vielleicht sogar in deutschlang produziert?
warum sollte stabi lügen verbreiten?


----------



## habbl (8. Juli 2005)

Steht in der neuen Mountain Bike


----------



## rumblefish (8. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> dauert es nicht einige monate bis rahmen aus dem ausland nach deutschland gebracht werden können? oder werden unsere rahmen vielleicht sogar in deutschlang produziert?
> warum sollte stabi lügen verbreiten?



Die Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan und per Seefracht dauert eine solche Lieferung ab Werk Taiwan bis frei Haus Koblenz in etwa 30 Tage. Die Angaben sind Erfahrungswerte ohne jegliche Gewähr !


----------



## Staabi (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe die neue Mountainbike noch nicht hier, deshalb kann ich jetzt zu der Aussage nicht genau Stellung nehmen. Fakt ist aber, das einige Parts zu lange unterwegs waren, bzw. erheblich später versendet wurden und auch Rahmen später als gedacht geliefert wurden. Ich könnte mir aber aus dem oben zitierten vorstellen, das da etwas nicht ganz korrekt wiedergegeben wurde und die Aussage missverständlich ist. "Weißmachen" möchte ich Euch hier bestimmt nichts, es würde ja auch am Kern, nämlich das Bikes erheblich später als vorgesehen geliefert wurden, nichts ändern. Shimano hat tatsächlich ehrhebliche Lieferzeiten, je nach Bauteil bis zu einem Jahr. Und um unsere Lieferanten mal in Schutz zu nehmen, an Fox oder Magura lag es nun wirklich nicht, habe ich auch nie behauptet. Beide Firmen sind sehr zuverlässig in der Lieferung und termintreu. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Jägus (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Wartende,

heute war es so weit, habe das Bike endlich bei der Post abgeholt (Den riesen Karton auf dem Gepäckträger meines Stadtrades  )

Bike ausgepackt, zusammengebaut, anderer Lenker, Sattel und Hörnchen montiert und halt noch ein wenig an der Ergonomie gefeilt (ich weiß ich bin da eigen, ist kein Mangel von Canyon).

Kurz das Teil wurde von Canyon wirklich erstklassig montiert, sieht super aus und fährt sich auch so     .

Allen Wartenden wünsche ich das Canyon den Lieferstau bald abbaut, eine baldige Lieferung und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Traumbike!

viele Grüße

Jägus


----------



## Hörn-Rider (9. Juli 2005)

DHL liefert schon am Samstag, oder?   

Ich habe seit knapp 31Std diese Tracking Meldung
*
Status: Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
Status von: 08.07.05 01:11 
Vorgang: Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zur Zustellbasis.  * 

Los DHLmann, klingel!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (9. Juli 2005)

nach 131 mal F5 

 

*Status: Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen. 
Status von: 09.07.05 08:04 
Vorgang: Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger.  *


----------



## schappi (9. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe die neue Mountainbike noch nicht hier, deshalb kann ich jetzt zu der Aussage nicht genau Stellung nehmen. Fakt ist aber, das einige Parts zu lange unterwegs waren, bzw. erheblich später versendet wurden und auch Rahmen später als gedacht geliefert wurden. Ich könnte mir aber aus dem oben zitierten vorstellen, das da etwas nicht ganz korrekt wiedergegeben wurde und die Aussage missverständlich ist. "Weißmachen" möchte ich Euch hier bestimmt nichts, es würde ja auch am Kern, nämlich das Bikes erheblich später als vorgesehen geliefert wurden, nichts ändern. Shimano hat tatsächlich ehrhebliche Lieferzeiten, je nach Bauteil bis zu einem Jahr. Und um unsere Lieferanten mal in Schutz zu nehmen, an Fox oder Magura lag es nun wirklich nicht, habe ich auch nie behauptet. Beide Firmen sind sehr zuverlässig in der Lieferung und termintreu.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

Sollte das nicht Anlaß sein einmal über shimanofreie Bikes nachzudenken? (und nicht nur die Spitzenmodelle) nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit SRAM muss ich sagen: ich brauche keine Shimanoschaltwerke mehr, es gibt Besseres! 
Bei Kurbeln gibt es ja sowieso genügend Alternativen.
Guß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitsch (9. Juli 2005)

@Staabi
Jetzt sag uns doch einmal genau, ob dann jetzt wirklich alle Teile vorhanden sind und ob der Verzug von 4 Wochen zum VMT noch realistisch ist. 

Übrigens wenn Ihr Eure Hinhaltetaktik auch beim Bezahlen der Lieferanten anwendet, ist es kein Wunder, dass die verspätet liefern.


----------



## Canyonier (9. Juli 2005)

Zumal bei SRAM die zugverlegung viel schöner ist und es nicht dauert gegen den Rahmen knallt im Gelände... echt nervig.
Werde wahrscheinlich bald auf X.0 umrüsten...


----------



## cyrox (9. Juli 2005)

Zu diesem Thema ...

Als der Mega gau vor 1-2 Monaten war als sich rausstellte das Rahmen fehlen, Teile Fehlen ...
Da hatt es geheissen "jetzt ist alles da" 
Dann wird vor ca. 2 Wochen eine neue Monatage Werkstatt aufgemacht ...

Und was ist? Irgend eine verbesserung NEIN!

Mir steht es echt weit oben!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (9. Juli 2005)

ich will ja jetzt nicht stören, aber

ICH HAB'S!  

Um 10:04 hab ich den DHLMann abgefangen.

Ciao und viel Glück noch beim warten!

______________________________
Eckdaten:
Bestellt: 23.02.05 - Auftragsnr.: 104XXX - 1.VMT: 27.5 - 2.VMT: 11.5. - Empfangen:9.7.05


----------



## Rhön burti (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr Wartenden,

nach einiger Zeit in diesem Wartezimmer
*wir habens geschafft*. 
WXC 5 für meinen Schatz, jetzt kanns losgehen   
Der Frust ist vergessen, ich wünsche allen zukünftigen Canyon Fahrern 
*Haltet durch*

Trost für alle: DHL hat nur 2 Tage gebraucht

LG  Burti


----------



## Andy23NRW (10. Juli 2005)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf´s Walli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSven (10. Juli 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf´s Walli


  Sieht gut aus!!  

Wenn unsere Räder endlich da sind sehen sie bistimmt genauso gut aus   
Gruß
DonSven


----------



## Sir G (10. Juli 2005)

Hab Gestern endlich mein ES8 bekommen   . Und der DHLmann meinte, es war schon Freitags da, aber er war sich nicht sicher, ob er mich erreichen würde und hat das Paket erst Samstags mitgenommen  . Aber jetzt ist das egal   . 

Viel Glück beim warten


----------



## DerStrolch (10. Juli 2005)

na hoffen wir mal das es wirklich die rahmen sind - und der rest jetzt wenigstens da ist ....


----------



## cyrox (11. Juli 2005)

So die letzte Woche meines Wartens ist Angebrochen, entweder es kommt bis am Samstag morgen oder ich werde Abbestellen

Drück mal die Daumen für Canyon (und für mich)


----------



## maverik33 (11. Juli 2005)

Hallöchen an die wartenden

habe heut die rechnung bekommen.bestellt im feb. xc 6 in L.
ciao und noch viel spaß bernd


----------



## rumblefish (11. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> So die letzte Woche meines Wartens ist Angebrochen, entweder es kommt bis am Samstag morgen oder ich werde Abbestellen
> 
> Drück mal die Daumen für Canyon (und für mich)




jaja, kurz vorm Ziel noch schlappmachen wollen    - Du würdest es jahrelang bereuen und mit dieser Schande leben müssen


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (11. Juli 2005)

Heute ist der 100. Tag seit Bestellung für mich. KW 28 wurde mir zwar als vorraussichtliche Montage genannt, aber wer glaubt das schon noch?  
Ich traue mich gar nicht, mal 'ne Mail zu schreiben, um nachzufragen, wann es denn endlich soweit ist. Ich rechne damit bzw. befürchte, dass es wohl vor August nichts mehr wird.


----------



## pitsch (11. Juli 2005)

@OlieKolzigFan

Ich habe mein XC5 auch Anfang April bestellt und auch KW28 als neuen Termin erhalten. Auf meine Anfrage ob KW28 noch realistisch ist, habe ich heute die Antwort erhalten, dass das Bike noch diese Woche montiert wird.
Trotz dieser Antwort glaube ich nicht so richtig, dass Canyon diesen Termin halten kann. 
Am Wochenende hatte ich mir eingentlich ein anderes Bike ausgesucht und wollte dieses heute noch bestellen, jetzt gebe ich aber Canyon doch noch eine Woche Zeit.


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (11. Juli 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> @OlieKolzigFan
> 
> Ich habe mein XC5 auch Anfang April bestellt und auch KW28 als neuen Termin erhalten. Auf meine Anfrage ob KW28 noch realistisch ist, habe ich heute die Antwort erhalten, dass das Bike noch diese Woche montiert wird.
> Trotz dieser Antwort glaube ich nicht so richtig, dass Canyon diesen Termin halten kann.
> Am Wochenende hatte ich mir eingentlich ein anderes Bike ausgesucht und wollte dieses heute noch bestellen, jetzt gebe ich aber Canyon doch noch eine Woche Zeit.



Das hört sich ja erfreulich an. Ich werde auch mal nachfragen, mal sehen, was ich als Antwort erhalte. An's stornieren habe ich allerdings nie gedacht, ich will nur ein 'XC5'   .
Als Trost kommt diese Woche wenigstens mein Royal-Racing-Jersey. Geiles Teil  .


----------



## off_by_one (11. Juli 2005)

wenn wir grad schon bei OlieKolzigFan sind... bei oli geißen auf rtl lief grad was zum thema markenwahn oder so ähnlich.
find deine ausrüstung sieht verdammt unbequem aus   bei den aktuellen temperaturen damit unterwegs.... uiui.... das wär nix für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitsch (11. Juli 2005)

Andern Leuten im Forum wurde auch immer wieder versprochen, dass ihr Bike noch diese Woche montiert wird. Ich glaube deswegen nicht, dass der Termin von Canyon wirklich stimmt.

Ich bin mir wirklich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich das Bike stornieren soll. Nebst dem unsicheren Liefertermin zweifle ich langsam auch stark an der Qualität von Canyon. Der Lack der Bikes scheint ja wirklich schlecht zu sein, zudem hört man auch von diversen Problemen mit der Gabel.


----------



## lal (11. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> So die letzte Woche meines Wartens ist Angebrochen, entweder es kommt bis am Samstag morgen oder ich werde Abbestellen
> 
> Drück mal die Daumen für Canyon (und für mich)





das gleiche werde ich auch machen

irgendwann ist sogar meine geduld am ende


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (11. Juli 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lack der Bikes scheint ja wirklich schlecht zu sein, zudem hört man auch von diversen Problemen mit der Gabel.


Naja, die Lackprobleme sind wohl direkt auf Canyon zurückzuführen (wenn die denn wirklich so gravierend sind), aber 'ne schlechte Gabel von Manitou kann dich auch an jedem anderen Bike erwischen...

@off_by_one
Tja, wer so lange auf ein Bike warten kann, der ist eh' härter als der Rest   .


----------



## rumblefish (11. Juli 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir wirklich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich das Bike stornieren soll. Nebst dem unsicheren Liefertermin zweifle ich langsam auch stark an der Qualität von Canyon. Der Lack der Bikes scheint ja wirklich schlecht zu sein, zudem hört man auch von diversen Problemen mit der Gabel.



Mach doch ...... woanders ist ja schliesslich alles besser   

Über die Lackqualität kann ich genauso wenig meckern wie über die geniale Gabel. Fahr allerdings auch keine Fox ............


----------



## Sisu (11. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> das gleiche werde ich auch machen
> 
> irgendwann ist sogar meine geduld am ende



@lal
...was haben sie dir denn zuletzt erzählt? ( Märchenstunde mit Canyon....)
....und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind....so warten sie auch heute noch auf ihr Canyon Bike! Also ich glaube gar nichts mehr.....mein Bike ist immer noch nicht montiert....und langsam wird´s richtig knapp.....!

Man wird bei Canyon als Kunde nicht richtig ernst genommen...habe ich so das Gefühl! Schade eigentlich !


Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (11. Juli 2005)

und ich hab noch keine antwort auf meine frage nach der trackingnummer bekommen. vielleicht gibt es diese nocht nicht    da die teile nicht einzeln verschickt werden?


----------



## Falk72 (11. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird bei Canyon als Kunde nicht richtig ernst genommen...habe ich so das Gefühl! Schade eigentlich !


Leider hast Du da Recht  
Egal welche Gründe hinter den Verzögerungen stecken, man muss von einer Firma wie Canyon erwarten können, dass sie einem die Verzögerungen mitteilen. Bloß welche Firma macht das? Man würde einen Teil der Kunden sicherlich verlieren! 
Ist leider keine Seltenheit in der Bikebranche. In der neuen "Bike" (oder "Montainbike") ist ein Artikel über die Qualitätsprobleme von Manitou-Gabeln drin, wo ein Manitou-Typ sagt (sinngemäß):"Wir wussten, dass wir durch die hohe Nachfrage ein Qualitätsproblem haben, aber wir wollten das Geld machen". Na Klasse!!!

Wenn ich kein Zweitbike gehabt hätte, so wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch über die gut 5 Wochen Verzögerung meines ES8 mehr als sauer gewesen  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## DerStrolch (11. Juli 2005)

Canyon Hotline (mail) schrieb:
			
		

> das rad ist heute fertiggeworden. Morgen wird es versendet. Wir werden Ihnen dann noch die Trackingnummer mitteilen.



      

Jetzt noch dem Postler feuer unterm ar... machen 

Aja - 117 Tage von der Bestellung bis zur montage   falls es wen interessiert


----------



## Sisu (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Strolch,
...würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du deins noch vor mir bekommst!
Meins ist noch nicht montiert(obwohl 1 Tag vor dir bestellt  )
....vielleicht werden A-Karten verteilt....und ich habe halt Pech gehabt und eine abbekommen!!!!!

Mit Gerechtigkeit hat die Montagereihenfolge meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun!...ene....mene....muuuu....und raus bist du!

   

Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (11. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Strolch,
> ...würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du deins noch vor mir bekommst!
> Meins ist noch nicht montiert(obwohl 1 Tag vor dir bestellt  )
> ....vielleicht werden A-Karten verteilt....und ich habe halt Pech gehabt und eine abbekommen!!!!!
> ...



*tröst*

da wir jetzt ja wissen das es "angeblich" an den rahmen lag .... kann ja sein das die L rahmen etwas vor den S rahmen kamen und meines so früher montiert wurde. hab mich nicht vorgedrängt *pfadfinderehrenwort*


----------



## guga (11. Juli 2005)

hmm, wenn man das hier so liest, scheinen ja doch einige bikes jetzt ausgeliefert zu werden, aber der montagerückstand wird irgendwie trotzdem nicht kleiner? ich mit meinem vmt vom 15.07 werd dann wohl diesen sommer nicht mehr biken können, wa? *seufz*


----------



## flumy34 (11. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich die Meinungen hier so lese, kann ich verstehen wenn über stonieren nachgedacht wird!
Aber lasst euch sagen, dass Warten lohnt sich!
Ich habe mein ES7 vor 2 Wochen bekommen, bestellt wurde es Anfang Februar! 
Die bis jetzt mit dem Bike gefahrenen 200 Km habe das Warten entschädigt!
Bis dann!


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (11. Juli 2005)

Ich frage besser nicht nochmal nach...

Canyon-Mail von heute:
"...Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass der Termin diese Woche, der Ihnen angekündigt wurde, nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Laut aktuellem Montageplan, den wir von unserer Neuradmontage zur 
Verfügung gestellt bekommen, ist Ihr Rad nun für KW 29/30 vorgesehen.
Die erneute Verzögerung bitten wir zu entschuldigen."

Zumindest habe ich es geahnt  .


----------



## Sisu (11. Juli 2005)

@Strolch
....das mit den Rahmen glaube ich so auch nicht!
Meine Teile waren seid Mitte Mai komplett.....es war immer nur die Rede von Montagestau....abarbeiten.....wäre ja auch wirklich der Hammer, wenn man auch noch bewußt angelogen wird,um so einen "Fehler von Canyon" zu vertuschen!

...Wenn Koblenz nicht so weit weg wäre....würde ich denen mal einen Besuch abstatten und ein paar Worte mit Hr.Arnold wechseln.
Von wegen "Kundenbetreuung" etc.......

Grummel Grummel.....    

Sisu


----------



## xysiu33 (11. Juli 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich kein Zweitbike gehabt hätte, so wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch über die gut 5 Wochen Verzögerung meines ES8 mehr als sauer gewesen
> 
> Ciao
> Falk



geht mir genauso. 

Allerdings: ich habe auch über Storno nachgedacht - mein anderes Fully hat mich aber an Laute gehalten. Sonst würde ich entweder ein anderes Bike unter dem A... haben oder vielleicht gar keins dieses Jahr.

Habe fast ein halbes Jahr warten müssen - auch mit zwei maligen Verzögerungen. Das Warten hat sich sehr gelohnt - bin genauso begeistern wie die Mehrheit der Canyon-Kunden hier im Forum. Trotzdem finde ich die Bestell-/Liefer-Politik von Canyon nicht ganz: die ewig langen Lieferzeiten und die Verzögerungen kann - muss und will ich aber nicht verstehen, da es sich nicht um Einzelfälle handelt sondern um Dauerzustand - die letzten Jahre wars auch nicht besser. Hoffentlich wird sich Canyon selbt und vor allem ihren Kunden den Gefallen tun und diese Schwierigkeiten schon nächstes Jahr abstellen. Hoffen wir doch alle.

An alle Wartenden: ich drück euch die Daumen, damit der Spätsommer und Herbst ein Bike-Freundlicher Teil des Jahres sein wird.

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott.

Wer hat Lust und Kraft soll kommen: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (11. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich denen mal einen Besuch abstatten und ein paar Worte mit Hr.Arnold wechseln.


Der hat garantiert keine Zeit, weil er für Interviews mit Bike-Zeitschriften zur Verfügung stehen muss. SCNR  

Ansonsten kann man wirklich nur hoffen, dass Canyon aus den Erfahrungen lernt und nicht nach dem Motto "Der Krug geht so lange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht!" weiter die Kundschaft verärgert.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## lal (11. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das Rad ist heute fertiggeworden. Die Trackingnummer werden wir Ihnen erst
> morgen mitteilen können, wenn das Rad versandfertig gemacht wurde. Ich
> beanchrichtige Sie.



es kommt noch diese woche
          



ich glaube der heutige abend ist gerettet, obwohl so ein scheißwetter ist.


----------



## MonteFaudo (11. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Strolch,
> ...würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du deins noch vor mir bekommst!
> Meins ist noch nicht montiert(obwohl 1 Tag vor dir bestellt  )
> ....vielleicht werden A-Karten verteilt....und ich habe halt Pech gehabt und eine abbekommen!!!!!
> ...



Was soll ich erst sagen....? Ich hab 10 Tage vor Euch bestellt.  
Canyon kotzt mich echt an. Ehrliche Kundenpolitik geht anders.
Kein Fahrrad von der Stange ist es wert, fast 4,5 Monate drauf zu warten.
Ich hab mir einfach zu lange vorgemacht, ich bekäme etwas ganz besonderes.
Jeder Bikehändler um die Ecke bietet die gleiche Qualität. Zugegeben der
Preis ist höher, aber hier hab ich es innerhalb einer Woche, Kundenservice inklusive!!!!
In Zukunft ist mir das 1000 EUROS MEHRWERT  

Ich bekomme mein XC5 wohl auch noch diese Woche. 
Dann fahre ich genau eine Tour und danach gibts den Schrott bei ebay. 
Nie wieder Canyon.


----------



## coffeeracer (11. Juli 2005)

MonteFaudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme mein XC5 wohl auch noch diese Woche.
> Dann fahre ich genau eine Tour und danach gibts den Schrott bei ebay.
> Nie wieder Canyon.



Na dann fahr aber nicht zu wild, damit Du den "Schrott" noch als neu verkaufen kannst. Bedeutet mehr Geld für das andere Bike, was Du Dir dann zulegen willst.

Mal sehen, ob Du es überhaupt noch willst, wenn das XC5 erst mal da ist


----------



## Falk72 (11. Juli 2005)

MonteFaudo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahre ich genau eine Tour und danach gibts den Schrott bei ebay.
> Nie wieder Canyon.


Nunja ... erstens glaube ich nicht, dass du es nach einer Tour abgeben wirst und zweitens würde ich dir einen Blick in die AGB vorschlagen:

_"Auf alle Canyon Rahmen gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie gegen Material- und Verarbeitungsfehler des Rahmens, *die Garantiefrist gilt* ab Kaufdatum und *nur für den Erstkäufer*."_

Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie die allgemeine Rechtslage hierzu ist  

Aber wie gesagt, ich denke auch, dass du es behalten möchtest   

Ciao
Falk


----------



## cyrox (11. Juli 2005)

Da du im Internet Bestellst und alles was du im Internet bestellst dem Fernabsatz gesetz Unterliegt kannst du jederzeit Stornieren und sogar bis zu 2 Wochen nach erhalt der Ware diese ohne Grundangabe zurückschicken, und du bekommst dein Geld zurück). Soviel mal dazu

Morgen Mittag werde ich Anrufen ...
Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt 

Greetz


----------



## lal (11. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Mittag werde ich Anrufen ...
> Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt



halt durch
es kann nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## rumblefish (12. Juli 2005)

MonteFaudo schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich erst sagen....? Ich hab 10 Tage vor Euch bestellt.
> Canyon kotzt mich echt an. Ehrliche Kundenpolitik geht anders.
> Kein Fahrrad von der Stange ist es wert, fast 4,5 Monate drauf zu warten.
> Ich hab mir einfach zu lange vorgemacht, ich bekäme etwas ganz besonderes.
> ...



Warum stornierst Du nicht einfach, legst komentarlos die Mehrwertkohle beim "Örtlichen" hin und hälts einfach die Fre....  .  Ich habe genau 4,5 Monate auf mein ES7 gewartet weil ich einfach DIESES Bike haben wollte. Ich bin 300% happy damit und würde es niemals mehr tauschen wollen. Etwas als Schrott zu bezeichen was Du in natura noch nicht gesehen/gefahren hast, spricht allerhöchstens für Deine Inkompetenz. Hoffentlich weisst Du überhaupt wie so ein Bike bewegt wird           

 Rumble


----------



## cyrox (12. Juli 2005)

It's rumble time ready to rumble ...

ne sorry aber lass ihn doch! Das ist seine Meinung ...


----------



## DerStrolch (12. Juli 2005)

soda - grad mail mit *trackingnummer * bekommen   wie lang dauert es denn bis diese nummer im system von DHL (nehme ich jedenfalls an) aufscheint?

ist eine paket ins Ösi land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhön burti (12. Juli 2005)

Hi

@Strolch: 

Nach Mitteilung der Track Nr. durch Canyon um die Mittagszeit war die Nr. bei DHL ab 16:00 Uhr im System. Zustellung innerhalb BRD am nächsten Tag.

Halt durch, es ist bald geschafft


Burti


----------



## cyrox (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Strolch,

ich drück dir auch die Daumen das das Packet von vor deinem Urlaub bei dir ankommt!

Edit:

Bei mir hat das Warten ein Ende, hatte gerade die Hotline dran, wird wohl nix mit dieser Woche aber nächsten Donnerstag wird es Verschickt. Mir definitv zu spät. 
Zum Kotzen das, naja jetzt gehts halt nach Davos ohne ein Bike von der Stange. 
Für die langen Touren hab ich meinen CC Racer und für die Freeride Touren kommen morgen höchstwahrscheinlich 2 * Bionicon Bikes und ein Marin Attack Trail steht auch noch rum ...

Werd mich dann nach dem Urlaub für eins entscheiden oder mir selbst eins zusammenbasteln.

Eins steht fest, canyon ist für mich Gestorben ... (ich glaube das brauch ich nicht weiter ausführen)
cyrox


----------



## rumblefish (12. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> It's rumble time ready to rumble ...
> 
> ne sorry aber lass ihn doch! Das ist seine Meinung ...



Mach ich doch, seine Meinung, meine Meinung   . 
Ok, waren vieleicht ein paar      im Spiel, nach einem goilen Feierabendritt mit dem ES   .
Lasst uns alle wieder   haben.

 Rumble


----------



## DerStrolch (12. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Strolch,
> 
> ich drück dir auch die Daumen das das Packet von vor deinem Urlaub bei dir ankommt!
> 
> ...



alter schwede - kopf hoch und die paar tage noch durchhalten. bevor es jetzt ein verzweiflungskauf wird .....

das licht ist schon ganz nah


----------



## rumblefish (12. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> alter schwede - kopf hoch und die paar tage noch durchhalten. bevor es jetzt ein verzweiflungskauf wird .....
> 
> das licht ist schon ganz nah



Du wirst es nicht bereuen, habe nach der gestrigen Tour mal wieder Dauergrinsen im Gesicht


----------



## cyrox (12. Juli 2005)

@ der Strolch 

Was bringt mir ein Bike zuhause wenn ich im Urlaub bin?
Und wenn ich aus dem Urlaub nach Hause komme kann ich mir in aller ruhe eins Aufbauen und kann vielleicht sogar schon einzelne Mid Session Modelle verbauen. Man muss sehen es ist schon bald August und schon bald die Eurobike d.h. 2005 ist vorbei. 

Nein nein nach dem ganzen ärger mit einem Komplett Bike, werde ich mich wieder dem selbst Aufbauen tätigen wie ich es schon immer gemacht hab. 

Bitte fragt mich nicht wieso ich es diesesmal nicht auch gemacht hab? Ich könnte mir jetzt selbst in den Arsch beissen!

Naja schaut mal die Bikes an *gg*
Marin Attack Trail 

Bionicon 

Die kann man getrost ins Hochalpine Land mitnehmen


----------



## DerStrolch (12. Juli 2005)

naja - bekommst denn die anderen noch vor dem urlaub? in einer gleichwertigen konfig zu einem ähnlichen preis? wen nnicht, dann würd ich für die eine woche (oder zwei - wos was i) eines ausborgen - aufs canyon warten das dich nach dem urlaub erwartet - und mit dem "ersparten" das noch übrig bleibt noch eine geiles weekend verbringen


----------



## cyrox (12. Juli 2005)

Jo eben die Bikes bekomme ich sozusagen Ausgeliehen ...

Nein nein zum Canyon kann man mich glaub nicht mehr Ueberreden


----------



## Falk72 (12. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein zum Canyon kann man mich glaub nicht mehr Ueberreden


Nach deinem Urlaub steht das Canyon ja da. Deswegen braucht dich auch keiner mehr überreden  Es sei denn, du hast JETZT storniert  

Und nur weil es ein Canyon ist, wirst du es sicherlich nicht zurücksenden 

Ciao
Falk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reini4294 (12. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> soda - grad mail mit *trackingnummer * bekommen   wie lang dauert es denn bis diese nummer im system von DHL (nehme ich jedenfalls an) aufscheint?
> 
> ist eine paket ins Ösi land



Hi Strolch!

Die Nummer kommt gar nicht ins System weil das Paket nach Osterlitsch geht, aber ich kann dir as Gutes berichten.
Bei mir hat das XC7 nur 3 Tage (von Lieferscheindatum bis Linz) gedauert.

Also Kopf hoch und nur noch kurz warten= vor dem WE hast du dein Radl.


----------



## DerStrolch (12. Juli 2005)

reini4294 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Strolch!
> 
> Die Nummer kommt gar nicht ins System weil das Paket nach Osterlitsch geht, aber ich kann dir as Gutes berichten.
> Bei mir hat das XC7 nur 3 Tage (von Lieferscheindatum bis Linz) gedauert.
> ...



also bei den paketen die ich bis jetzt er"ebay"t habe, habe ich die route immer verfolgen können. sollte ja bei dhl.de aufscheinen. und dann sollte es auch bei dhl.at sein - die werden nur eine datenbank haben .... schätz ich mal. dhl.de bietet ja auch noch eine europaweite verfolgung an.

3 tage nach linz - einen tag nach kalsdorf (auslieferungslager) und dann weiter nach weiz - freu mich schon   

aber ich werd mal abwarten und trinken.


----------



## lal (12. Juli 2005)

dhl schrieb:
			
		

> Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> Status von: 	12.07.05 14:12
> Vorgang: 	Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zum Ziel-Paketzentrum.



ich glaube ich werde jetzt dann auch ein   trinken gehen


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Juli 2005)

MonteFaudo schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich erst sagen....? Ich hab 10 Tage vor Euch bestellt.
> Canyon kotzt mich echt an. Ehrliche Kundenpolitik geht anders.
> Kein Fahrrad von der Stange ist es wert, fast 4,5 Monate drauf zu warten.
> Ich hab mir einfach zu lange vorgemacht, ich bekäme etwas ganz besonderes.
> ...



Hi, also unter uns: ich glaube du findest niemanden in der Welt, dem die lange Wartezeiten gefallen würden. Glücklich war ich auch nicht über die überlangen Wartezeiten. Die anderen Kommentare zu deiner Aussage kennst du ja bereits: ich wollte auch unbedingt DIESES BIKE haben - und ich habe - wie mehrmals schon geschrieben fast ein halbes Jahr warten müssen. Und glaub mir: 1000,- uro sind es mir leider nicht wert ein anderes Bike zu kaufen. 

Noch eins: ich bin der Meinung, daß es sich bei den Canyon nicht um Bikes "von der Stange" - handelt. Da muss Red Bull, Stevens und mMn auch Cube noch ein wenig rumbasteln um ein so schönes Enduro zu schnitzen wie es Canyon geschafft hat.

Und merke: man(n) hat ja auch noch ein anderes im Keller stehen bevor man bei Canyon bestellt   

In anderem FAlle kann man sich für die 1000 Oiro auch ein super gebrauchtes zulegen und somit auf das richtige von Canyon warten. 

Gruß


----------



## Airwastl (12. Juli 2005)

Kleiner Tipp: Habe heute bei der Hotline angerufen weil ich fragen wollte wann ich mein Fahrrad diese Woche jetzt holen kann. Da haben die doch tatsächlich gesagt das sich der Termin (schon wieder) verschieben würde. 
Daraufhin hab ich etwas Druck gemacht und schon wurde mit dem Vorgesetzten gesprochen und ich kann es am Freitag oder Samstag abholen.

   

Ich glaube aber dass das nur der Fall ist, wenn der (wirkliche) Montagetermin ein zwei Wochen später erfolgt.


----------



## gabelfox (12. Juli 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eins: ich bin der Meinung, daß es sich bei den Canyon nicht um Bikes "von der Stange" - handelt. Da muss Red Bull, Stevens und mMn auch Cube noch ein wenig rumbasteln um ein so schönes Enduro zu schnitzen wie es Canyon geschafft hat.:



nö,nö. Auch mir kommen jedesmal die Tränen, wenn ich im Flur hier an meinem Red Bull vorbei gehe     Und erst recht, wenn ich drauf sitze   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric_SC (12. Juli 2005)

Nach langem überlegen und Hinweis auf das Wartezimmer, habe ich mich nach einem CanyonBesuch, bei dem ich gleich in den Laden rein bin, war schon nach 19 Uhr, traf da auf einen Herrn der da an einem Rennrad rumspielte und sieheda es war der Herr Arnold persönlich. Tja mal den Chef als Verkaufsberater ist doch auch mal was, dieser sicherte mir ein Canyon zu, Montagezeit 3 Tage, der hinzugerufene Vertriebsleiter sagte gut eine Woche ist machbar, wenn es um HTs (also HardTails geht) und die Rahmengrößen verfügbar.

Nachdem ich mal recherchiert hatte welche Rahmengrößen da sind und welche Modelle lieferbar, dann noch der Abgleich mit der Farbe. Da ja nächstes Jahr einige Trauerfarbige Modelle nicht mehr so zu erwarten sind (silber mit schwarz wird wahrscheinlich anders und sind dadurch leichter und schneller zu bekommen), habe ich mich für das blaumetallic-lackierte BigBear entschieden. Bin jetzt die ganzen letzten 7 Jahre Fully gefahren (2 verschiedene Scott), bei beiden - wie auch anderen Bikes anderer Hersteller - wurden der Hinterbau schwammig, brachen Teile der Hinteren Schwinge. Dann noch ein Scott Starrbike, aus Chrom-Molibdän, da brach nix, da habe ich die Triathlon-Rennreifen darauf, fährt sich als MTB-Renner super.

Deswegen jetzt ein BigBear, wollte nicht bis zum 15.9. warten, da wird es im Sparbuch heuer eh nichts mehr geben, da ja fast alles ausverkauft ist.

Also wenn ihr schnell CanyonBiker werden wollt dann ein HT und kein Fully, aber nicht die TopBikes die sind doch auch nur noch schwer lieferbar.

Ciao und bis denn

Eric

Schwabacher Biketreff
jeden Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr am WEG
www.schwabacher.info


----------



## ThePreacher (12. Juli 2005)

@strolchi..

da ich das bike schon mal bekommen habe... bei mir hat es 4 Tage ins Burgenland gedauert. Und es kam mit dem netten "Postler"....

sg und jede Menge Freude!!!


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Juli 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> nö,nö. Auch mir kommen jedesmal die Tränen, wenn ich im Flur hier an meinem Red Bull vorbei gehe     Und erst recht, wenn ich drauf sitze
> 
> Gruss,
> Stephan



Hi Gabelfox, habe nur gewartet bis sich die ersten Red Bull und Cube-Biker melden. Will niemanden zu nahe treten oder beschimpfen nur weil er eine andere Bikemarke fährt. Jeder entscheidet nach seinen Vorlieben und Geschmack und darüber läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Grund meiner Aussage was der Wunsch das zum Ausdruck zu bringen, was mich an meiner Auswahl und Kaufentscheidung bewegt hat: Canyon blieb mein Favorit und es war mir einfach nicht Wert, nur wegen der Lieferzeit auf eins der genannten  Bikes auszuweichen. So wundere ich mich nur, daß es einige hier im Forum gab, die nach monatelanger Warterei urplötzlich woanders bestellt haben. 
Für mich käme das nicht in Frage - aber ich spreche ja nur für meine Person.

Aber egal: haupsache wir haben alle Spaß und die Bikes halten lange durch.

Trotzdem sage ich es noch ein Mal: Haltet durch Jungs - die Warterei auf eure Canyons lohnt sich in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (12. Juli 2005)

Hi jungs...

das ist mein erster Beitrag im MTB Forum und ich freue mich, hier in zukunft mit euch zu fachsimpeln.   

Nach langen hin und her und 2 Jahrelanger Fahradpause (unfreiwillig durch Diebstahl und durch spätere ablöse eines Motorrads) bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen mir wieder ein fahrrad zu beschaffen. 
Klar war es sollte diesmal was soliedes sein womit man spaß haben kann und nicht nach ein paar Monaten anfängt das Rad general zu überholen! 

Ein Freund kaufte sich vor gut nem Jahr ein Canyon (glaub Grand Canyon)    Ich war schon sehr von begeistert und nach ner Probefahrt war klar... soein Teil muss ran!!!

Da ich jedoch nur ein durschnitts Biker bin und nicht gerade in 4m höhe durch die Lüfte schweben will bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen mir das Sandstone zu zulegen. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.... vorläufiger Montage Termin ist die 33 KW 

Ich hoffe es bleibt da bei das ich noch zum ende des Sommers ein paar schöne touren machen kann. 
Also dann... Ich warte mit euch   

Lazer


----------



## gabelfox (12. Juli 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Will niemanden zu nahe treten oder beschimpfen nur weil er eine andere Bikemarke fährt. Jeder entscheidet nach seinen Vorlieben und Geschmack und darüber läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten...........So wundere ich mich nur, daß es einige hier im Forum gab, die nach monatelanger Warterei urplötzlich woanders bestellt haben.
> Für mich käme das nicht in Frage - aber ich spreche ja nur für meine Person.
> 
> Aber egal: haupsache wir haben alle Spaß und die Bikes halten lange durch.
> ...



Hi, neeee, als Beschimpfen fasse ich das nun wirklich nicht auf. Bloss net zu Ernst nehmen. Ich habe inzwischen mitbekommen, was mit Wartezimmerteilnehmern passiert, die der Warterei überdrüssig sind und hier ihre Zweifel posten.    Das gipfelte weiter oben ja schon mit dem Hinweis doch mal endlich die Fr...e zu halten.   
Bei mir ist es mit dem Wundern halt genau andersrum. Ich habe auch fast 6 Monate aufs ES6 gewartet und für mich entschieden, das denn doch irgendwann Schluss sein muß. Andere Mütter haben halt auch schöne Töchter, die genausso gut ausgestattet sind und einen ähnlichen Preis haben. 

Wenn das Durchhaltevermögen beim Warten sich bei einigen hier nachher am Berg fortsetzt, dann hoffe ich mal ich treffe euch nie. Dann hätte ich wohl arg schlechte Karten


----------



## Freti (12. Juli 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Durchhaltevermögen beim Warten sich bei einigen hier nachher am Berg fortsetzt, dann hoffe ich mal ich treffe euch nie. Dann hätte ich wohl arg schlechte Karten



Kann sein, muss nicht sein. Ist hauptsächlich eine Charakterfrage.
Wie sagte Bobele:" Das Spiel wird im Kopf entschieden."  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## xysiu33 (12. Juli 2005)

Eins ist klar: jeder Canyon-Kunde müßte einen Orden für sein Durchhaltevermögen erhalten - ein Warengutschein von Canyon wäre herzlich willkommen   

....ich träume mal weiter.............


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juli 2005)

ThePreacher schrieb:
			
		

> @strolchi..
> 
> da ich das bike schon mal bekommen habe... bei mir hat es 4 Tage ins Burgenland gedauert. Und es kam mit dem netten "Postler"....
> 
> sg und jede Menge Freude!!!



hast du mit der trackingnummer was anfangen können? hab sie gestern vormittag bekommen - kann sie aber nirgends "finden". weder unter dhl.at noch dhl.de - strange .......


----------



## ThePreacher (13. Juli 2005)

@derStrolch

leider habe ich keine Nummer bei Canyon eingefordert....

Ich weiss aber, dass sie das Bike am Dienstag weggeschickt haben und am
Freitag nachmittag war es bei mir.


----------



## lal (13. Juli 2005)

dhl.de schrieb:
			
		

> Status:  	Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen.
> Status von: 	13.07.05 06:47
> Vorgang: 	Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger.



1 tag zum liefern
ich glaube des ist rekord!

mal schaun wann es ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lal (13. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> hast du mit der trackingnummer was anfangen können? hab sie gestern vormittag bekommen - kann sie aber nirgends "finden". weder unter dhl.at noch dhl.de - strange .......



was kannst du nicht finden?
wenn du den link suchst:
Sendungsstatus


----------



## DerStrolch (13. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> was kannst du nicht finden?
> wenn du den link suchst:
> Sendungsstatus



danke für den tipp ;-) aber ich bin ösi - hab a 4-stelligt plz - und die wird dort nicht akzeptiert.

aber auf www.post.at kann ich schon sehen das eine paket mit der nummer nach Ö gekommen ist


----------



## cyrox (13. Juli 2005)

So, nachdem ich den ganzen Morgen versuchte jemand von der Canyon Hotline ran zu bekommen ist es mir jetzt gelungen.

Ich habe somit abbestellt da es Canyon wohl so ziehmlich egal ist wenn sie Kunden unzufrieden verlieheren. 

Der Hotliner meinte das es Morgen oder am Freitag Montiert wird aber nichtmehr bis zum Samstag bei mir sein wir. Und sorry wenn man wegen solch einem kleinen zeitrahmen nix machen kann dan tut es mir leid.
Natürlich könnte da jeder kommen aber sagt mir mal wie zum geier man seinen Urlaub planen soll das das passt? Canyon sei dank das das nicht geht (4 mal verschobener Montagetermin)

Eins steht fest ich werde mich nie mehr für ein Canyon entscheiden können (nicht wegen der Bikes) da der Kunde eigentlich "Verarscht" wird.
Natürlich werd ich auch keinem ein Canyon empfehlen aufgrund der Warterrei.

So ich hoffe das Verstehen auch die die schon ihr Canyon haben, nicht das hier gleich wieder auf mich eingeschlagen wird 

So long, 
ab jetzt kann man mich wieder in den Techtalk Foren antreffen, hier ist meine Zeit gelaufen


----------



## xysiu33 (13. Juli 2005)

Oh Mann Cyrox, 

traurig, traurig deine Geschichte.   

Noch trauriger ist es, daß es Canyon vielleicht am Popo vorbeigeht, ob ein Kunde abbestellt.

Da sollte man sich doch noch Mühe geben können und ein Radl für dich ein wenig früher montieren können. 

Sehr traurig Canyon......

wann hast du bestellt ?


----------



## lal (13. Juli 2005)

es ist da!
13:07 hat dhl echt 2 mal geklingelt.

bericht folgt.


----------



## cyrox (13. Juli 2005)

Ich habe im März bestellt - Mitte März

Der hammer war ja..

Ich: Ok dann muss ich es wohl leider Stornieren
Canyon: Ok moment *tip* *tip* 
Ich: *wart*
Canyon: Ok ist Storniert, schönen Tag

Hallo? Die haben es wohl echt nicht nötig Kunden zu behalten ^^


----------



## MonteFaudo (13. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Warum stornierst Du nicht einfach, legst komentarlos die Mehrwertkohle beim "Örtlichen" hin und hälts einfach die Fre....  .
> Rumble



Schönen Dank!


----------



## rumblefish (13. Juli 2005)

MonteFaudo schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Dank!


Naja, Canyon als "SCHROTT" zu bezeichnen nur weil Du auch warten mustest (wie wir alle). Und dann noch   Symbols ..........,........ !!!!!. Dann musst Du auch mal mit dem Echo leben können   . Dann kauf doch bitte endlich bei dem Örtlichen für 'nen 1000er mehr. Er muss schliesslich auch seine Miete zahlen können


----------



## granit (14. Juli 2005)

Für alle die immer noch ein wenig warten müssen hab ich mal
mein Geschoss  mit ein paar Bildern ins Web gestellt.

ES8, ein Traum!






grüssle an alle wartenden 
den es lohnt sich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juli 2005)

I glaub die Postler sind eine bissi faule Hund ....



			
				Post Trackinig schrieb:
			
		

> Sendungsverlauf
> 
> Status PLZ Datum / Uhrzeit
> Sendung wurde nach Österreich weitergeleitet DENUEB 13.07.05 03:57



I will mei radlllllllllll!


----------



## Sisu (14. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> I glaub die Postler sind eine bissi faule Hund ....
> 
> 
> 
> I will mei radlllllllllll!



...kann ich bei mir nicht behaupten....stell dir vor....gestern abend komme ich nach Hause (schwerbeladen mit Sport Scheck-Tüten....die haben im Moment hier in München Räumungsverkauf und geben auf absolut alles 40%  )
....und was liegt da in meinem Briefkasten?.....ein oranges Kärtchen mit dem Vermerk,daß ich mein Paket mit Nachnahme doch bitte bei der Post zwischen 08:00 und 18:00 Uhr abholen kann.......na da war ich aber überrascht....am Montag war das Bike noch nicht montiert....und am  Mittwoch ist es schon da!

*ES7 ist endlich da *      

Mein Urlaub ist somit gerettet!     
Es geschehen also doch noch Wunder!    

Abholen kann ich es leider erst heute abend, nach der Arbeit....aber nachdem ich mir den morgigen Tag auch schon freigenommen habe...und morgen super Wetter sein soll......könnte ihr euch denken, was ich dann gleich mal machen werde!

Nach der ganzen angespannten Situation fällt mir jetzt echt ein Stein vom Herzen(hatte die letzten Tage schon gar keinen Appetit mehr...!) und ich danke Canyon schonmal dafür,daß es doch noch geklappt hat....und euch alle umarme und küsse ich hiermit aus lauter Freude....und weil ihr so tapfer hier mit gewartet habt.  

Werde mich dann wohl erst nach meinem Urlaub...so ab dem 01.08. wieder melden können, da ich ab morgen keinen Internetzugang mehr habe!

@derStrolch
ich halte dir die Daumen,daß es die Ösi-Post auch noch schafft dir dein Bike rechtzeitig zuzustellen!  

Die bestgelauntesten sonnigsten Grüße aus München
Eure Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juli 2005)




----------



## stick007 (14. Juli 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> *ES7 ist endlich da *
> 
> ...



Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem ES7. Auch wenn die Warterei echt nervig ist bzw. war.
Mein ES6 kam auch gerade mal 2 Wochen vor meinen geplanten Österreich Urlaub. Dafür konnte aber das Canyon mich voll in den Bergen überzeugen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## guga (14. Juli 2005)

na wenn susi (sisu) und strolchi das wartezimmer verlassen wirds ja richtig langweilig hier... 

morgen ist mein vmt. ich hoffe, er wird sich nicht soweit nach hinten verschieben. scheint ja jetzt echt loszugehen hier...


----------



## harrypotter (14. Juli 2005)

lal schrieb:
			
		

> es ist da!
> 13:07 hat dhl echt 2 mal geklingelt.
> 
> bericht folgt.



@ lal: das macht mir nach wie vor Hoffnung, ich habe das XC 6 am 25.02. bestellt und immer noch nichts, nachdem mir die letzten drei Wochen zugesichert wurde, dass es jeweils in der Woche definitiv montiert wird, haben die sich gestern selbst über den nun 3tägigen Status "in Montag" gewundert.

Immerhin hat der nette Mensch an der Hotline sich bequemt, nun doch einmal nachzufragen und zurückzurufen, es soll nun heute wirklich und ganz ganz bestimmt verschickt werde...

Schön ist nicht, das Rad aber schon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YB11 (14. Juli 2005)

Sisu
[B schrieb:
			
		

> ES7 ist endlich da [/B]
> 
> Mein Urlaub ist somit gerettet!
> Es geschehen also doch noch Wunder!
> ...


----------



## rumblefish (14. Juli 2005)

@Sisu

na also es wird doch alles gut   . Dann schonmal viel Spass und allseits knitterfreie Fahrt   . Bin auf Deine Meinung zum ES schon gespannt.

 Rumble


----------



## Sisu (14. Juli 2005)

...ja,werde in jedem Fall sofort nach meinem Urlaub(01.08)..meine ersten Erfahrungen posten! Versprochen  

....aber Leute im Moment sitz´ich noch in der Arbeit und fühle mich wie vorm allerersten Date! 
um 16:00 Uhr habe ich dann fertig!  
...und dann schnell zur Post und mein allersehnlichst erwartetes ES7 in Empfang nehmen  

Allen ,die noch warten drücke ich die Daumen   , daß es bei euch auch bald soweit ist...Geduld zahlt sich wohl doch aus:
VMT 30.05. und Lieferung am 13.07.( 6 Wochen Verzug ) grade noch rechtzeitig zum Urlaub! 

Ich fürchte schon fast...ich werde euch vermissen!

 
Sisu


----------



## DerStrolch (14. Juli 2005)

na toll - jetzt bikt meine susi(sisu) vor mir los ;-) viele sturzfreie km wünsch ich dir. und meine erfahrungsbericht wird folgen ...


----------



## Sisu (14. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> na toll - jetzt bikt meine susi(sisu) vor mir los ;-) viele sturzfreie km wünsch ich dir. und meine erfahrungsbericht wird folgen ...



@Strolchi
danke...wünsch´ich dir auch! Und vor allem einen schönen Urlaub mit vielen KM auf deinem ES7  
Morgen ist es spätestens auch bei dir  

.....so und ich halt´s jetzt nicht mehr aus.....muß schnell zur Post   

*Jippppiiiiieeeehhhhh! Hurrrrraaaaaaaa....mein ES7 ist daaaaaaaaaa!*

      

Bis Bald  
Eure Susi ....äh jetzt fang´ich auch schon damit an
Sisu natürlich (ich heiße übrigens nicht Susi!)


----------



## pitsch (14. Juli 2005)

Habe vorhin die Bestell-Hotline angerufen um meine Zahlungsart auf Kreditkarte zu ändern. Dabei wurde mir gesagt, dass mein XC5 schon fertig sei   . 
Mein VMT war 23.6.2005, danach wurde der Termin auf Woche 28 verschoben, was nun auch eingehalten wurde.


----------



## guga (14. Juli 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorhin die Bestell-Hotline angerufen um meine Zahlungsart auf Kreditkarte zu ändern. Dabei wurde mir gesagt, dass mein XC5 schon fertig sei   .
> Mein VMT war 23.6.2005, danach wurde der Termin auf Woche 28 verschoben, was nun auch eingehalten wurde.



welche bestellnummer hattest du denn?


----------



## off_by_one (14. Juli 2005)

bin guter hoffnung dass ich dann nächste Woche auch endlich fahrn kann - zumindest hat man mir das eben per e-mail weitestgehend zugesagt


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (14. Juli 2005)

pitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorhin die Bestell-Hotline angerufen um meine Zahlungsart auf Kreditkarte zu ändern. Dabei wurde mir gesagt, dass mein XC5 schon fertig sei   .
> Mein VMT war 23.6.2005, danach wurde der Termin auf Woche 28 verschoben, was nun auch eingehalten wurde.



Gratuliere! Und viel Spaß damit. Schreib mal wie's so ist, wenn's da ist. 
Und dabei wolltest du noch stornieren...   
Bei mir soll's nächste bzw. übernächste Woche so weit sein  .


----------



## cyrox (15. Juli 2005)

So ich bin auch noch glücklich geworden.

Gestern war ich bei unserem Local Dealer und hab mir ein Cannondale Prophet geholt ^^ 

140 mm vorne 140 mm hinten und das bei 12,5 Kilo 

Moment Wartezeit???

Bestellt 15 Juli (Donnerstag) VMT ^^ 16 Juli (Freitag) geliefert 16 Juli (Freitag)

Ich wünsch euch was

Cyrox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (15. Juli 2005)

I glaub meine Postler finde mi net .....



			
				Post Trackingservice schrieb:
			
		

> Sendungsverlauf
> 
> Status PLZ Datum / Uhrzeit
> Sendung ist in Österreich eingetroffen 4000 13.07.05 20:42
> Sendung ist in Auslieferung 4000 13.07.05 20:42


----------



## Falk72 (15. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> I glaub meine Postler finde mi net .....


Oder er fährt gerade ein ES7 spazieren  

Mein Postler hat sich auch ziemlich für mein Bike interessiert, hab ich mir sagen lassen  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## DerStrolch (15. Juli 2005)




----------



## Airwastl (15. Juli 2005)

Servus Leute,
ich bin heute voll happy, weil ich heut mein brandneues ES5 in Koblenz abhole. 
      

Ich hoffe, dass es bei den Wartenden auch bald so weit ist.
Werde in kürze ein paar Bilder reinstellen.

Viel Spaß noch und möglichst kurze Wartezeiten.


----------



## rumblefish (15. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bin auch noch glücklich geworden.
> 
> Gestern war ich bei unserem Local Dealer und hab mir ein Cannondale Prophet geholt ^^
> 
> ...



Cool   , welches Prophet hast Du dann und was hast Du dafür hingelegt ?.


----------



## harrypotter (15. Juli 2005)

Dass ich das noch erleben durfte - ich bin unwürdig    
 	Status:  	Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen.
	Status von: 	15.07.05 08:27
	Vorgang: 	Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger.

(Bestellung am 25.02.)

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt - yppppiiiiehe - jetzt verstehe ich was Ihr meint mit "aufgeregt wie vorm ersten Date"     
Ich werde berichten!

Weiter frohes Warten! Grüße von HP


----------



## Low_Budget (15. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich das lese kochts bei mir oder ich check nicht wo der haken ist: 
Grund : Siehe unten bei meinen Kontakt mit Canyon.
Du bestellst nach mir ein Fully und bekommst es vor mir obwohl mir erzählt wurde alles ist da!? Gehts noch Canyon? ( Falls ich jetzt falsch liege berichtigt mich gerne) 


[Edit: Emails gelöscht]
  

Ps: Wenn Herr Staab mir das erklären könnte wäre mir das am liebsten. Danke


----------



## Staabi (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

die Erklärung ist ganz einfach: Es gibt MTBs die vormontiert sind und sehr schnell versendet/ausgeliefert werden können, da sie nicht mehr in die Montage müssen sondern lediglich eine Endprüfung benötigen. Hauptsächlich Iowa und Big Bear. Es gab auch vormontierte Sandstones in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, diese sind aber inzwischen vergriffen. Auch die anderen vormontierten Bikes gehen langsam zur Neige.

Noch etwas zu Emails von Canyon: Ich bitte darum, hier keine Emails von Canyon zu kopieren. Emails fallen unter das Briefgeheimnis und eine Veröffentlichung in einem offenen Forum ohne Einverständnis des Verfassers ist zumindest grob unhöflich.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Low_Budget (15. Juli 2005)

Aha Danke für die Antwort.

PS: Seit wann ist es unhöflich meine selbst geschriebenen Mails zu veröffentlichen ? Wie auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (15. Juli 2005)

@Low_Budget: wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Low_Budget (15. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube bei meiner Wartezeit lächelt so mancher hier nur müde, da sie wirklich gering ist. Im Moment 9 Wochen seit der Bestellung. Was mich nur total stinkig macht ist, dass sich bei mir jetzt auch alles bestätigt hat, was man im Forum hier negatives hört. Hoffe jetzt nicht wieder "grob unhöflich" zu sein wenn ich so manches als Negativ bezeichne. Aber wie auch immer ich versuche jetzt krampfhaft mich nicht mehr mit Canyon zu beschäftigen, das kostet nur den Mitarbeitern und mir die nerven und hoffe vielleicht im September ein Rad zu haben.

Danke.


----------



## roboto (15. Juli 2005)

Habe auch ein Hardtail bestellt (Yellowstone), Bestätigung kam am 27.05., voraussichtlicher MT 04.07.2005. Seitdem nichts mehr von Canyon gehört...


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (15. Juli 2005)

Low_Budget schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube bei meiner Wartezeit lächelt so mancher hier nur müde, da sie wirklich gering ist. Im Moment 9 Wochen seit der Bestellung. Was mich nur total stinkig macht ist, dass sich bei mir jetzt auch alles bestätigt hat, was man im Forum hier negatives hört. Hoffe jetzt nicht wieder "grob unhöflich" zu sein wenn ich so manches als Negativ bezeichne. Aber wie auch immer ich versuche jetzt krampfhaft mich nicht mehr mit Canyon zu beschäftigen, das kostet nur den Mitarbeitern und mir die nerven und hoffe vielleicht im September ein Rad zu haben.
> 
> Danke.


Glaub mir, durch dieses 'Tief' musste wohl jeder, der schon länger hier im Wartezimmer sitzt. Im Endeffekt hat jeder 2 Alternativen: warten oder stornieren und woanders ein Bike her bekommen.   
Niemand wird gezwungen ein Canyon zu kaufen. Aber natürlich ist es ärgerlich, so lange auf etwas zu warten.


----------



## DerStrolch (16. Juli 2005)

Und ich warte noch immer - seit 13.7. 20 Uhr 42  in der "Auslieferung"     - aber hab die Rechung schon mal bekommen *hehe*

Wenn ich wieder mal eine Canyon kaufen sollte - werd ich es selbst holen. Geht wahrscheinlich schneller und dürfte auch nicht viel mehr kosten


----------



## Stefan H. (16. Juli 2005)

Moin Leute ...

Sorry, aber ich bekomm noch die Seuche bei der Sache.

Hier im Forum lese ich von Leuten die sich auch ein XC nach mir bestellt haben und eben auch einen VMT nach mir hatten.
Nur die anderen haben schon ihr Bike. Meiner einer wird von Woche zu Woche vertröstet.

Erst wird gesagt, dass zu viel Arbeit ansteht. Dann dass das Zeug nicht da ist. Auf o.g . bekommt man von C. natürlich keine Antwort.

Alles zu Canceln wäre nur Selbstbeschrafung nach dieser Wartezeit.

Diesen Verein weiterempfehlen bzw. nochmal so einen Fehler machen kann ich aber mit guten Gewissen nicht. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magguz (17. Juli 2005)

Moin,
hat jemand vor kurzem mal ein hardtail geordert (will für Neffen ein IOWA bestellen)?Wie lange hat es denn gedauert bis zur lieferung?
noch so ein stress wie mit meinem es brauch ich nicht noch einmal...
grüße!


----------



## sgclimber (17. Juli 2005)

Magguz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hat jemand vor kurzem mal ein hardtail geordert (will für Neffen ein IOWA bestellen)?Wie lange hat es denn gedauert bis zur lieferung?
> noch so ein stress wie mit meinem es brauch ich nicht noch einmal...
> grüße!



Ich habe vor 3 Wochen ein Grand Canyon Elite bestellt. Hatte vorher per Mail nach Liefertermin gefragt, da hieß es 10-14 Tage.  Laut Auftragsbestätigung sollte es innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen montiert werden. Bisher ist aber anscheinend nichts passiert. Da am Freitag die 3 Wochen rum waren, werde ich morgen mal nachfragen... 

Ich hab da ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl. Ich finde es nur traurig das sie einem so einen Mist erzählen, den sie dann eh nicht einhalten... 
Aber ich will ja mal nicht meckern, die Leute die ein Fully bestellt haben sind ja da viel schlimmer dran.


----------



## Magguz (17. Juli 2005)

...tja,tja. hab im feb ein es 9 bestellt und VMT war 02.05. endergebnis war dann ende juni. dachte das hätte sich gebessert mit der zeit. allerdings ist bei mir alles schon wieder vergessen. das ding rennt so gut....und erst die blicke der ganzen speci`s und cannondale`s...echt wunderbar  !

hab eben gelesen das die iowas und big bear vormontiert seien. HAT JEMAND EIN IOWA in den letzten Tagen bekommen/bestell?

Grüße.


----------



## natoll (17. Juli 2005)

@ magguz:  ...hallo, habe mitte mai ein iowa bestellt ...in der auftragsbestätigung wurde mir dann ein montagetermin mitte juli mitgeteilt...
da mir zu lange und budget noch ein wenig nach oben offen, anruf bei canyon (nur 3 anläufe   ) und nach schnellster Verfügbarkeit der drei kleinsten modelle (iowa, bigbear und sandstone) erkundigt... Antwort: bigbear in 14 tagen, sprich anfang juni... siehe da , am 3. juni stand das bigbear vor der tür   ...
fazit: am besten hotline anrufen oder -mailen und nachfragen, in meinem fall waren deren auskünfte sehr präzise


----------



## roboto (17. Juli 2005)

Das komische an Canyon ist ja: man geht in den Laden und bekommt zu hören dass modell x und y und etliche andere schon seit einigen monaten ausverkauft sind. Auf der website steht dann aber bei den entsprechenden bikes: "_Modell nur noch in kleinen Stückzahlen verfügbar - bitte wählen Sie die Canyon Hotline ..._" Warum die (sowieso überlastete) hotline anrufen, wenn das Modell eh längst vergriffen ist?  
Ansonsten sind bikes und website natürlich top    , die Informationspolitik ist nach wie vor sehr verbesserungswürdig. Aber ich denke das kriegt Canyon noch langfristig in den Griff.........


----------



## Magguz (17. Juli 2005)

natoll schrieb:
			
		

> @ magguz:  ...hallo, habe mitte mai ein iowa bestellt ...in der auftragsbestätigung wurde mir dann ein montagetermin mitte juli mitgeteilt...
> da mir zu lange und budget noch ein wenig nach oben offen, anruf bei canyon (nur 3 anläufe   ) und nach schnellster Verfügbarkeit der drei kleinsten modelle (iowa, bigbear und sandstone) erkundigt... Antwort: bigbear in 14 tagen, sprich anfang juni... siehe da , am 3. juni stand das bigbear vor der tür   ...
> fazit: am besten hotline anrufen oder -mailen und nachfragen, in meinem fall waren deren auskünfte sehr präzise



...merci!


----------



## coffeeracer (17. Juli 2005)

roboto schrieb:
			
		

> Das komische an Canyon ist ja: man geht in den Laden und bekommt zu hören dass modell x und y und etliche andere schon seit einigen monaten ausverkauft sind. Auf der website steht dann aber bei den entsprechenden bikes: "_Modell nur noch in kleinen Stückzahlen verfügbar - bitte wählen Sie die Canyon Hotline ..._" Warum die (sowieso überlastete) hotline anrufen, wenn das Modell eh längst vergriffen ist?
> Ansonsten sind bikes und website natürlich top    , die Informationspolitik ist nach wie vor sehr verbesserungswürdig. Aber ich denke das kriegt Canyon noch langfristig in den Griff.........



Hallo,
oft ist es so, daß nicht alle Größen bei diesen Modellen ausverkauft sind.
Weiter kommt hinzu, daß, wenn jemand sein Bike storniert, wieder eins frei ist.
War bei mir auch so. Habe so ca. 1mal pro Woche angerufen und angefragt ob noch ein Bike von denen, die für mich in Frage kommen zu haben ist.
Und siehe da, beim dritten Anruf hatte ich Erfolg  

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## harrypotter (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

mein XC6 ist seit Freitag da - und ich sage Euch: das Warten hat sich gelohnt, suuuuuuupiiiii Ding!        *grins-im-Kreis*

Bei aller Kritik an der Canyon-Informationspolitik und der ganzen Warterei: die Mitarbeiter an der Hotline waren immer superfreundlich, da können andere sich eine Scheibe von abschneiden, und über die Qualität des Rades ist ja eh prima   

Alle, die noch warten: haltet durch!

Greetings, XC6-Harry


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (18. Juli 2005)

Zu meiner Überraschung habe ich heute die Rechnung für mein XC5 erhalten. Es wurde also doch noch in KW 28 montiert   . Habe auch sofort überwiesen, vielleicht bekomme ich das Bike ja noch diese Woche bzw. zum WE. Ich sehe das Licht am Ende des Tunnels...


----------



## SiscoSan (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit der Geld-Zurück Garantie von Canyon gemacht?

Grüße,
Sisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerStrolch (18. Juli 2005)

Ich bin am Ende - des Tunnels angelangt. Und sehe das Licht - und es blendet 

Das Teil ist geiler/größer und sowiesoundüberhaupt als ich es mir vorgestellt habe ;-)

Montiert hab ich es heute - probegefahren bin ich noch nicht - aber das kommt  noch  Erst mal das Federung HowTo durchlesen ....


----------



## rumblefish (18. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am Ende - des Tunnels angelangt. Und sehe das Licht - und es blendet
> 
> Das Teil ist geiler/größer und sowiesoundüberhaupt als ich es mir vorgestellt habe ;-)
> 
> Montiert hab ich es heute - probegefahren bin ich noch nicht - aber das kommt  noch  Erst mal das Federung HowTo durchlesen ....



Na also, es geht doch     

Viel Spass beim Ausritt und dann gib mal Deine Meinung ab.

  Rumble


----------



## sgclimber (18. Juli 2005)

sgclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor 3 Wochen ein Grand Canyon Elite bestellt. Hatte vorher per Mail nach Liefertermin gefragt, da hieß es 10-14 Tage.  Laut Auftragsbestätigung sollte es innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen montiert werden. Bisher ist aber anscheinend nichts passiert. Da am Freitag die 3 Wochen rum waren, werde ich morgen mal nachfragen...
> 
> Ich hab da ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl. Ich finde es nur traurig das sie einem so einen Mist erzählen, den sie dann eh nicht einhalten...
> Aber ich will ja mal nicht meckern, die Leute die ein Fully bestellt haben sind ja da viel schlimmer dran.



Juhu, mein Rad wurde heute fertig gestellt und die Rechnung ist Unterwegs...
Vieleicht bekomm ich es also noch diese Woche.   

Ups, mir fällt grad ein ich muss kommendes Wochenende, Samstag und Sonntag von frühs bis Abends arbeiten.


----------



## off_by_one (18. Juli 2005)

@sgclimber: wenn du willst hole ich es morgen für dich in Koblenz ab....und behalte es dann natürlich   

ansonsten.... warte auf mein YS2005 - Auftragsnr. 1123.. - ist aber angeblich auch für diese Woche für die Montage vorgesehen *bittebitte*


----------



## sgclimber (18. Juli 2005)

off_by_one schrieb:
			
		

> @sgclimber: wenn du willst hole ich es morgen für dich in Koblenz ab....und behalte es dann natürlich
> 
> ansonsten.... warte auf mein YS2005 - Auftragsnr. 1123.. - ist aber angeblich auch für diese Woche für die Montage vorgesehen *bittebitte*



Ich glaube du weißt das ich damit nicht einverstanden bin.   

Ich wünsche viel Glück das deins auch noch diese Woche fertig wird.


----------



## DerStrolch (18. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, es geht doch
> 
> Viel Spass beim Ausritt und dann gib mal Deine Meinung ab.
> 
> Rumble



Also bin grad zum örtlichen "geritten" um mir eine Dämpferpumpe zu holen. Der erste Eindruck ist   und das sogar mit der "Werkseinstellung". Hab mich jetzt mit dem Einstell Threat befasst .... gar nicht so einfach. Allerdings steigt bei mir der Druck in Gabelholm (links unten) wenn ich den IT Hebel ziehe   

Und jetzt schüttet es wie aus kübeln   aber ich hab 3 Wochen URLAUB


----------



## deekay!USA (19. Juli 2005)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!  

Ich habe schon fast gar nicht mehr dran geglaubt und dann ereilt mich heute doch glatt eine e-mail, dass mein Bike diese Woche montiert und versendet werden soll!  

Naja, hoffen wir mal das Beste... vielleicht kann ich am Wochenende schon dem Wartezimmer "hasta luego" sagen...  

Cruz
Dennis

Auftragnummer # 11 15 XX


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2005)

mein RC8 ist gestern vormittag eingetroffen, sieht live noch besser aus als auf den bildern. hoffe heute geht sich die jungfernfahrt aus, gestern hats wie aus kübeln geschüttet.
Meine Auftragschronologie:
Bestellt 05.04. - 1. VMT 29.06. - 2.VMT KW28 - erhalten 18.07.


----------



## rumblefish (19. Juli 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings steigt bei mir der Druck in Gabelholm (links unten) wenn ich den IT Hebel ziehe



Druck in den linken Gabelholm unten rein und dann den IT Hebel *DRÜCKEN*  . Ich weiss, die Einstellung ist nicht völlig einfach aber das bekommst Du auch in den Griff   

 Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Sagt mal, gibt´s hier auch eine Rennrad-Warteschlange?

Interessiere mich zZt für so´n RoadLite-Geschoss. 
Habe zur diesbezüglichen Liefersituation weder hier, noch nebenan im RennradNews- und im Tour-Forum etwas gelesen.

Warte zwar schon seit 3 Monaten darauf, dass mir die (gegnerische) Versicherung mein unverschuldet geschrottetes Strassenrad ersetzt*....
...wenn die Moneten dann aber angekommen sind, soll es natürlich möglichst flott gehen, um nach einem versauten Strassen-Sommer, wenigstens noch einen goldenen Herbst auf der Strasse mitzunehmen.

Also wer weiß etwas zum Canyon Roadlite pro in RH 52 oder  54  ??


Besten Dank   
peppa




*siehe: alles braucht SEINE Zeit


----------



## rumblefish (19. Juli 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Sagt mal, gibt´s hier auch eine Rennrad-Warteschlange?



Willkommen im Mountainbike Forum   

Glaub da wirst Du hier wenig Erfolg haben, sorry


----------



## guga (20. Juli 2005)

hmm, wie vermutet. kaum sind susi und strolchi raus ausm wartezimmer, wirds ruhig hier. sind es denn wirklich so wenige geworden? ich bin jetzt auch schon ne knappe woche überm VMT. das wetter wird wieder schlechter, der sommer ist bald vorbei... *seufz*


----------



## harrypotter (20. Juli 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, wie vermutet. kaum sind susi und strolchi raus ausm wartezimmer, wirds ruhig hier. sind es denn wirklich so wenige geworden? ich bin jetzt auch schon ne knappe woche überm VMT. das wetter wird wieder schlechter, der sommer ist bald vorbei... *seufz*


Ne knappe Woche?      Viel Glück, dass es schnell klappt! 

Ich widerhole mich - aber das Warten lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## off_by_one (20. Juli 2005)

freitag bin ich dann auch schon stolze 3wochen über vmt - und langsam aber sicher werde ich unruhig    
will endlich fahrn


----------



## rumblefish (20. Juli 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, wie vermutet. kaum sind susi und strolchi raus ausm wartezimmer, wirds ruhig hier.



Tja die beiden haben grade alle Hände voll zu tun die Bikes abzustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guga (20. Juli 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Tja die beiden haben grade alle Hände voll zu tun die Bikes abzustimmen



mir würde ja eine hand zum abstimmen können schon reichen.

also von der versprochenen verkürzung der wartezeit ist nicht viel zu spüren, kann das sein? canyon ist wohl immer noch ca. 4 wochen überm VMT?


----------



## Andy23NRW (20. Juli 2005)

Ich bin jetzt auch genau eine Woche über VMT. Wir langsam Zeit es sich hier im Wartezimmer gemütlich zu machen!


----------



## DonSven (20. Juli 2005)

Laut Hotline steht mein Termin für KW 30, also nächste Woche  
Ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben!!


----------



## boeschemer (20. Juli 2005)

Klasse ober besser traurig, hier gibt es ja ganz viele Leidensgenossen.
Als ich heute (nur einen Tag nach meinem ersten, ihr nennt ihn hier VMT) eine Mail an canyon schrieb, bekam ich auch die ernüchternde Antwort:
Vielleicht wird es was in KW 32, puhhh nochmal 3 Wochen.
Somit sind es bei mir dann 12 Wochen!
Ist schon echt heftig...


----------



## guga (20. Juli 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Hotline steht mein Termin für KW 30, also nächste Woche
> Ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben!!



gerade frisch erfragt? mein termin ist nämlich auch KW 30 und ich habe vier tage später als du bestellt... ist dein bestelltermin der der email oder der der briefbestätigung?


----------



## Saldek (20. Juli 2005)

Also mein VMT war der 18.Juli und heute (also der 20.) bekam ich endlich die Rechnung. Mein XC4 wäre fertig und geht raus sobald das Geld da ist. Also wurde der VMT genau eingehalten . Aber das ist sicher auch vom Modell abhängig.

Natürlich habe ich das Geld noch heute überwiesen. *freu*


----------



## guga (20. Juli 2005)

Saldek schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein VMT war der 18.Juli und heute (also der 20.) bekam ich endlich die Rechnung. Mein XC4 wäre fertig und geht raus sobald das Geld da ist. Also wurde der VMT genau eingehalten . Aber das ist sicher auch vom Modell abhängig.
> 
> Natürlich habe ich das Geld noch heute überwiesen. *freu*



wie geht denn sowas? unfair!!!   
vielleicht liegts ja auch nur an den bezahlmodi? ich habs per nachname bestellt und muss noch länger warten...


----------



## DonSven (20. Juli 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> gerade frisch erfragt? mein termin ist nämlich auch KW 30 und ich habe vier tage später als du bestellt... ist dein bestelltermin der der email oder der der briefbestätigung?



Ich habe am 04.05.05 telefonisch bestellet und mit der Auftragsbestätigung den 28.07.05 als VMT bekommen. Ich habe am 10.05.05 die Bestellung geändert und mit der zweiten Bestätigung den 29.06.05    als VMT bekommen.  
Als ich dann am 28.06.05, ich habe wegen der vielen Geschichten im Forum Angst bekommen, bei der Hotline angerufen habe, ist mein VMT "LEIDER"  in die KW 30 gerutscht!!! 

Da das noch nicht genug Stress für mein immer schwerer werdenden Körper, 3 Monate kein Rad,  ist  , ist letzte Woche noch ein YS an mir vorbei gefahren!   
Doch bald ist es vorbei,  liebes YS 

Gruß 
DonSven


----------



## boeschemer (21. Juli 2005)

Boah ey, ich glaub ich hab zu wenig gemeckert!
Mein VMT war 19.07.05 und ist jetzt vorraussichtlich KW32
und andere dürfen schon ihr Bike bezahlen!
Gleich mal ne Mail schreib...


----------



## guga (21. Juli 2005)

tja, bei den prioritäten steigt man nicht durch...

n kumpel hat das xc4 mit vmt am 19.07 bestellt. da ist noch nix gekommen, und es ist nur ein tag nach saldeks... tja, vielleicht ist es ja ein stornobike, oder ein zurückgeschicktes.... und ausserdem isses ja noch nicht da, sie wollen ja nur die kohle haben....

ich ergiesse mich mittlerweile schon in frustkäufen... und mein körper lechzt auch nach ertüchtigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (21. Juli 2005)

Da ich immer noch stiller Beobachter des Wartezimmers bin und nahezu von Anfang an dabei war...muss ich sagen die Wartezeiten sind ja mittlerweile echt süß!


----------



## boeschemer (21. Juli 2005)

Also erstma muss ich ja sagen, klasse Forum hier!
Doch mir kommt gerade beim Stöbern durchs Forum so der Gedanke, 
dass ich (vielleicht) im August endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Auslaufmodells werde


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (21. Juli 2005)

Mein Bike wird jetzt per DHL herumkutschiert - mal sehen wie lange es dauert.
Hoffentlich kann ich es morgen in Empfang nehmen oder am Samstag. Ich kann's kaum erwarten. Btw, morgen ist mein 111. Wartetag - das wäre doch wirklich passend, wenn's ausgerechnet auch morgen kommt  .


----------



## guga (21. Juli 2005)

hab auch nochmal nachgefragt und bin ebenfalls auf KW32 vertröstet worden...

also wie saldek das geschafft hat ist mir ein echtes rätsel...

nun denn, die zusätzliche wartezeit scheint also doch noch bei über 4 wochen zu liegen. soviel zum thema 2. werkstatt und beschleunigung des prozesses *HAHA* und auch die vertröstungspolitik in 2 wochenhäppchen ist noch immer die selbe. da hat sich ja richtig viel getan bei canyon...


----------



## off_by_one (21. Juli 2005)

bestellt Mitte April
Info bei Bestellung: evtl schon in 2-3Wochen Montage
E-Mail Ende April: Es kann effektiv in den Juni laufen
E-Mail Ende Juni (VMT): Ihr Auftrag wird sich noch etwa 10 Tage verzögern
E-Mail 04.07.: mit der Montage Ihres Rades ist (nach "genauerer Auflistung") in der kommenden Woche zu rechnen 
E-Mail 14.07.: mit der Montage Ihres Rades ist ("nach aktueller Situation in unserer Neuradmontage") in der kommenden Woche zu rechnen   

heute haben wir den 21.07. und ich habe noch nichts von Canyon gehört. langsam kann ich verstehen warum sich in der vergangenheit so viele leute über die informationspolitik von canyon beschwert haben.
however, noch hoffe ich, dass morgen endlich der erlösende anruf von canyon kommt *bittebittebitte*


----------



## Stefan H. (21. Juli 2005)

Schaut einfach mal in meine Sig ...

Entweder mag mich Canyon nicht oder ihr macht euch zu viele Hoffnungen ...

CU Stefan


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (22. Juli 2005)

Der 111. Wartetag wird tatsächlich der schönste...    

_Status: Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen. 
Status von: 22.07.05 07:09 
Vorgang: Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger _


----------



## guga (22. Juli 2005)

OlieKolzigFan schrieb:
			
		

> Der 111. Wartetag wird tatsächlich der schönste...
> 
> _Status: Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen.
> Status von: 22.07.05 07:09
> Vorgang: Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger _



glückwunsch olie!!! viel spass damit und schreib uns mal, wie es ist...

*neidvolldreinschau*

p.s.: was ich aber nicht verstehe: ich hab auch n xc5 bestellt und die 1102xx als autragsnummer, wieso ist deine soviel höher?


----------



## rumblefish (22. Juli 2005)

Moinsen,

noch eine weitere Story fürs Wartezimmer. Nachdem eine gute Freundin von mir gehört hatte das ich mir das ES7 bestellt habe hat Sie Anfang/Mitte April ein XC8 in L bestellt mit VMT 13.05. (Auftrag 110...). Ich hatte Ihr gleich gesagt das Sie den Termin wahrscheinlich gleich in die Tonne treten kann und besser 4 Wochen dazurechnen sollte. Zum Glück ist Sie Berufsschullehrerin und hatte in den letzten Wochen soviel zu arbeiten das Sie gar nicht zum biken gekommen wäre. Sonst hätte ich für meine Canyon Weiterempfehlung wahrscheinlich dicken  gehabt. 

Ich habe mir gestern mal Ihre Kunden und Auftragsnummer geben lassen und bin heute Vormittag beim 2. Anlauf auch gleich bei der Hotline durchgekommen. Aussage: Das Bike ist definitiv fertig und wird nur noch kurz gecheckt. Ihre Bekannte bekommt heute noch einen Anruf. 

Fazit: VMT 13.05. , definitiv fertig am 22.07. = exakt 10 Wochen über den angegebenen Termin   

Was ich Canyon am meissten ankreiden würde, ist das weder ein Mail, Brief oder Anruf kam und auf die Verzögerung hingewiesen wurde. 

Ich habe mich übrigens bereit erklärt das Bike am Dienstag in Koblenz zu holen da ich beruflich in der Ecke unterwegs bin   .

 Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy23NRW (22. Juli 2005)

Glückwunsch an Olie!    Da wird man echt ganz neidisch.   

Ich finde aber auch, Canyon könnte einem Verzögerungen von sich aus bekannt geben, mindestens per Email.


----------



## DonSven (22. Juli 2005)

ich habe gerade mit der hotline gesprochen und die sagt, mein rad ist in der montage und geht evtl. heute noch raus aber eine mail oder sonstiges würde ich nicht mehr bekommen!!
sagte er das rad geht heute evtl. noch raus  ??? melde mich dann wenn die kiste da ist!
schönes we


----------



## Andy23NRW (22. Juli 2005)

Glückwunsch an DonSven!   
Könnten die dann mein YS net gleich mit-montieren?


----------



## guga (22. Juli 2005)

also nach bestelldatum scheint canyon echt nicht zu montieren...

auch dir don einen herzlichen glückwunsch... hattest du schon geschrieben, WAS du bestellt hast?


----------



## rumblefish (22. Juli 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> also nach bestelldatum scheint canyon echt nicht zu montieren...
> 
> auch dir don einen herzlichen glückwunsch... hattest du schon geschrieben, WAS du bestellt hast?



Schau doch einfach links unter den Benutzernamen. Ys soll wohl Yellowstone heissen    *klugscheissmodusausschalt*


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (22. Juli 2005)

Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer  . Schnell zusammen gebaut, Grundsetup für Gabel und Dämpfer erledigt und dann 'nen paar Testkilometer gefahren. 

_Erste Eindrücke:_
Also der Komfort ist einfach phänomenal, sogar mit Simpel-Setup, Feintuning kommt noch. Die Racing Ralph gefallen mir auch sehr gut.

Ich hatte ja zuerst Bedenken wegen der Black bezüglich der Anpassung an's Fahrergewicht (z.Bsp. zu harte Feder), aber die Gabel ist wirklich sehr gut und bügelt alles weg. Auch qualitativ scheine ich keine der berüchtigten Manitou-Montagsmodelle erwischt zu haben.

Bremsen machen auch einen guten Eindruck, haben zwar noch nicht so den Bumms, aber ich muss die ja auch erst noch richtig einbremsen. Auch kein Quietschen oder sonstige Geräuschbildung am Bike.

Die Optik ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass Fotos den Bikes einfach nicht gerecht werden. Also schön weiter durchhalten - es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saldek (22. Juli 2005)

Keine Ahnung warum das bei einigen hier nicht funktioniert.
Sicher wäre es möglich das ich ein storniertes bike oder so habe. Aber da gäbe es bestimmt noch einige vor mir die es dann bekommen hätten (habe eine 11.59xx AN). Außerdem wäre es doch mal ein dummer Zufall wenn ein bike wie ich es bestellt habe genau an meinem VMT storniert wird so das ich zwei Tage später die Rechnung bekomme. Ne glaube ich nicht. Außerdem steht auf der Rechnung "Neuradmontagezertifikat" und "Ihr Canyon-Rad wurde montiert von..", auch wenn das nichts zu sagen hat (könnte ja trotzdem storniert sein).

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich am Anfang ein bisschen Druck gemacht habe?! Oder an der Rahmengröße (ich habe nämlich L). Wer weiß das schon.. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das mein VMT eingehalten wurde. Noch länger warten hätte ich nicht ausgehalten..

Btw: Woher bekomme ich eigentlich den aktuellen Sendungsstatus? Weil oben so etwas gepostet wurde. Dafür brauche ich doch die DHL Paketnummer. Wo kann man die finden?

edit:


			
				guga schrieb:
			
		

> (...) und ausserdem isses ja noch nicht da, sie wollen ja nur die kohle haben....



Stimmt ich habs leider noch nicht . Aber "Ihr Canyon Rad wurde montiert und steht zum Versand bereit". "Sofort nach Zahlungseingang wird die Ware an Sie verschickt". Ich glaube (und hoffe) kaum das hier kein Irrtum vorliegt. 
Vielleicht bekommen es die Nachnahme-Zahler ja auch nächste Woche zugeschickt.. Die Rechnung gibts ja im vorraus nur bei Vorkasse.


----------



## off_by_one (22. Juli 2005)

so leute, nach ca 100tagen wartezeit verabschiede ich mich dann auch aus dem wartezimmer!!    
war eben in koblenz und habe mein yellowstone abgeholt....
es sieht extrem geil aus und fährt sich (nach den ersten kilometern) noch geiler    
jetzt hoffe ich nur noch auf gutes wetter morgen und dann werden die bremsen erst mal gepflegt eingefahren   

rock'n'roll


----------



## rhön-canyon (22. Juli 2005)

och je,

ihr bike wird montiert geht morgen oder freitag in den versand (letzte mwoche)

canyon am dienstag: keine ahnung, warum, aber es geht am donnerstag mittag auf den postweg (gestern)

heute: xc 6 wird am montag versendet,  hier schon mal die trackingnummer: xxxxxx

alles wäre unerträglich, wenn ich nicht ne kleine erkältung übers wochenende schleppen müsste. und was soll ein bike, dass man mit fieber nicht fahren kann?
alles ist weise eingerichtet von der vorsehung. und canyon weiß, warum die räder nerve heißen!


----------



## Demon81 (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo !  

also das is mein erster beitrag am diesen forum.....
ich warte auch auf meinen XC7... solte schon am 9.6. fertig sein   

ihr soltet wissen das nich nur deutsche auf das bike warten, ich komme aus Slowenien und ich denke das wirt der erster XC7 in Slowenien   

.... das bike solte am disesen mittwoch fertig sein.. warte jetzt auf die rechnung 


mfg


----------



## Saldek (23. Juli 2005)

Schade das mein Bike noch nicht da ist  (wobei aber noch verständlich). Das Geld hatte ich ja bereits am Mittwoch überwiesen. Werde dann nächste Woche Dienstag nochmal anrufen und Druck machen. Weil: Kunden erniedrigend lange warten lassen ist die eine Sache. Aber Geld kassieren und nicht liefern eine andere.. Eine 3-wöchige Lieferfrist werde ich so nicht akzeptieren.

Naja, jetzt habe ich eh erst noch ein bisschen was am Auto zu machen, von daher gehts das Wochenende in Ordnung.


----------



## Staabi (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



> Schade das mein Bike noch nicht da ist  (wobei aber noch verständlich). Das Geld hatte ich ja bereits am Mittwoch überwiesen. Werde dann nächste Woche Dienstag nochmal anrufen und Druck machen. Weil: Kunden erniedrigend lange warten lassen ist die eine Sache. Aber Geld kassieren und nicht liefern eine andere.. Eine 3-wöchige Lieferfrist werde ich so nicht akzeptieren.



Überweist Du aus D oder aus dem Ausland? Bei Deutschland war die Summe eventuell Freitag auf dem Konto verbucht, was i.d.R aber zu spät für den Postversand am gleichen Tag ist. Das Rad geht dann am nächsten Werktag raus. Bei Überweisung aus dem Ausland dauert es aber normalerweise länger bis das Geld verbucht wird. Wir behalten die Kundenbikes bei Überweisung auf keinen Fall länger im Haus als nötig ist.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DonSven (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, scheinbar sind die Ys fertig  

Jetzt habe ich doch noch eine Frage:  

Ich habe seit meiner Bestellung am 04.05.2005 ca. 4 mal angerufen und mich über den Status und die Genauigkeit der Bestellung erkundigt.
Bei jedem Kontakt mit Canyon habe ich gefragt, ob die Bezahlung per Nachnahme in Ordnung geht. In meinen beiden Auftragsbestätigungen (wegen Bestellungsänderung habe ich zwei) steht "Voraus-Rechnung offen". Als ich dann am Freitag, den 22.06.2005 nochmals angerufen habe, sagte mir ein netter Mensch, dass mein Rad gerade gebaut wird und evtl. noch am selben Tag raus geht. Cool, Lieferung scheint per Nachnahme zu kommen, ich also Geld geholt und Oma (ich war auf einer Kanutour) instruiert, was sie tun soll, wenn der "Postfrosch" denn dann kommt. Als ich wieder daheim war, war nur die Rechnung gekommen und laut dieser, muss ich erst das Geld überweisen, bevor mein Rad in die Post geht  

Stimmt irgendwas nicht mit Canyon oder können die keine richtigen Rechnungen schreiben oder versteh ich nichts von Rechnungen. Ist mein Rad nun unterwegs und kann per Nachnahme bezahlt werden oder ist meine ganze Arbeit, der Hotline zu erklären, dass ich es per Nachnahme haben will, fehlgeschlagen und ich muss Vorkasse leisten??? Warum eigentlich VORKASSE, ist das normal?? "Zug um Zug" oder "Erst die Ware dann das Geld", oder??

Ich hoffe es wird verstanden, was ich fragen will?
Steht in der Rechnung immer "Versanddatum nach Zahlungseingang" auch wenn per Nachnahme gezahlt wird??

Gruß


----------



## weissbierbiker (24. Juli 2005)

wenn das rad per nachnahme kommt kommt vorher keine rechnung.

gruss wbb


----------



## Andy23NRW (24. Juli 2005)

Mein VMT für mein Yellowstone war der 14.07. Letzte Info war KW32. Wenn aber jetzt schon mehrere Leute ihr YS bekommen, wäre es da nicht warscheinlich das meins jetzt auch fertig wird?

Nur so ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer von mir...  
Langsam werde ich kribbelig...  
Ach, mein geliebtes YS...


----------



## roboto (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

der VMT für mein YellowStone (Grösse L) war der 04.07. und ich habe immer noch nichts von Canyon gehört ... 
Kann aber dann wohl doch nicht so lange hin sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSven (25. Juli 2005)

Ich werde irre mit Canyon  

Nachdem ich also am Freitag zum 4 mal mit der Hotline sprach und man mir sagte, mein Rad wird gerade gebaut und gehe evtl. am selben Tag noch per Nachnahme raus, bekam ich am Samstag dann eine Rechnung, in der stand, "Versanddatum nach Zahlungseingang". Da wollte ich den Laden schon mal sprengen!  

Ich, nun beruhigt und freundlich, habe gerade nochmal bei der Hotline angerufen und der Mensch, auch ruhig und freundlich, sagt mir, dass mein Rad doch auf Finanzierung geht.  Es ist seit Freitag fertig!!  

HALLO??  
Es ist seit Freitag fertig???  
Es kann doch nicht schwer sein, was in den Computer einzutragen und/oder abzulesen!  
Gute Räder bauen ist ist cool, wahnsinnige Lieferzeiten aufgrund von fehlendem Zubehör sind auch noch erträglich, aber den VMT ohne Nachricht 4 Wochen zu verschieben und Inkompetenz sind nicht ok. 
Ob das bei Stevens, Cube oder welcher anderen Fa. auch immer so ist???  

Nachdem ich die Geldscheine und die Rechnung wieder aufgesammelt und entknittert habe, kann ich nur allen ans Herz legen: Ruft an und besprecht nochmal alles mit CANYON sonst sind noch 3 Tage weg vom schönen radeln  

Ich würde mich über ein paar Schläuche oder sowas in meinem Paket freuen!!


----------



## Falk72 (25. Juli 2005)

DonSven schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich über ein paar Schläuche oder sowas in meinem Paket freuen!!


Sich erst über die Inkompetenz von Canyon aufregen und dann hoffen, dass der Verpackungs-Azubi aus Versehen zwei Schläuche ins Paket fallen lässt, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.  

Ciao
Falk


----------



## DonSven (25. Juli 2005)

Wenn ein Kunde berechtigt sauer ist, wenn der Service schlecht ist oder wenn du im Restaurant eine Fliege in der Suppe hast, bekommst du eine kleine Wiedergutmachung!  
Hast du noch nie ein Schnäpschen bekommen, dass nicht auf der Rechnung stand??   Ich schon!
Und genau so meinte ich das mit den Schläuchen, Canyon macht Kacke, will mich als Kunden wieder fröhlich machen und legt ein kleines Present bei!  

Ich denke das passt zusammen!

Es geht aber nicht um die Schläuche, sondern darum, dass ich seit Freitag mit der Kohle hier sitze und auf mein Rad warte und wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, würde ich das auch noch in 5 Jahren machen!  
Ich zahle über 1000 Euro und erwarte einen besseren Service, konkrete und glaubhafte Aussagen.  

Gruß
DonSven


----------



## recystar (25. Juli 2005)

ich werd noch irre mit dem laden...  

mein xc4 ist noch immer nicht da, erst hat's meinen urlaub versaut weil ich es nicht mitnehmen konnte. ich hab mich dann auf meine rückkehr gefreut, weil das bike dan ja da sein sollte.....nichts....trotz zusicherung und terminlicher vereinbarung...bald sind sind die 8 WOCHEN VERZUG  um..... bei welcher e-mail adresse kann man seinen frust sinnvoll loslassen [email protected] oder gibts da noch was von der geschäftsführung....


----------



## Dosenbier (26. Juli 2005)

Also ich warte auch noch, aber nur auf das Handbuch.  
Der VMT für das Handbuch war doch schon???  
Lohnt sich das Warten auf das Handbuch, oder soll ich lieber stornieren?

Hat schon jemand das Handbuch ohne mehrmals nachzufragen zugeschickt
bekommen, wie es von Staabi angekündigt wurde???


----------



## rhön-canyon (26. Juli 2005)

gerade hat meine frau angerufen: xc 6 ist da.
statt 6.6 war es 21. 7.
[email protected] waren immer recht freundlich, insb. herr ehrit und herr fritzsch, aucxh wenn es dann am schluss noch mal zwei tage verzögerung wurden.

hoffe nun, dass alles soweit passt, werde mich noch mal melden.
melde mich bei gelegenheit nochmal und wünsche allen wartenden durchhaltevermögen. jetzt wirds ja schön in deutschland!


----------



## guga (26. Juli 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich das Warten auf das Handbuch, oder soll ich lieber stornieren?



japp, bitte bei mir das gesamtpaket stornieren!!! im gegenzug schick ich dir auch nen handbuch irgendwovon...   

also meine hoffnungen von unter vier wochen zusätzlicher wartezeit werden wohl nicht erfüllt. ein wenig sauer werd ich deswegen... 

warum so grossspurig änderungen angekündigt werden und dann nicht eingehalten, ist wohl eher eine rhetorische frage von mir.

eine bestätigung, das die, die am lautesten schreien ihr bike eher oder später bekommen gibt es auch nicht, da entscheidet wohl echt die lostrommel über den montagetermin. und im lotto hatte ich noch nie glück...


----------



## DonSven (26. Juli 2005)

Tach!  
Mein Yellowstone ist da und hat die ersten 10 Km im Wald hinter sich......WAU  
Ich komme vom Crossrad und finde die Reifen vom YS sind wie von einem Auto 
Die ersten Kratzer sind auch schon am Lenker, die Klickis überaschen mich immer wieder  
Ich verabschiede mich voller Freude im Bauch aus dem Wartezimmer und doch steh ich zu meiner Aussage, dass die Informationspolitik von Canyon sehr schlecht ist! S.o.


Das Rad aber ist erste Sahne  
Wir sehen uns dann in der Gallerie 
DonSven


----------



## Saldek (26. Juli 2005)

Auch ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartzimmer. Mein XC4 ist heute angekommen  Siehe auch HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nokia11 (26. Juli 2005)

Mein ES 6 ist endlich da . Am 21 Juli ist das montiert und heute abholt. echt cool !!!   

betellt  am 24.3 .


----------



## sgclimber (26. Juli 2005)

So ich verabschiede mich auch mal aus dem Wartezimmer.   

Mein Grand Canyon Elite ist heute gekommen...
Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen die sich nicht über die Lieferzeiten beschweren können.   

Bestellt am 25.06., 
Rechnung am 18.07. bekommen,
und heute am 26.07. das Bike. 

Das Bike ist einfach nur Geil....   

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rhön-canyon (27. Juli 2005)

mein xc 6 ist da
eine wucht, sieht stark aus, finde ich.
herr arnold entschuldigt sich per beipackzettel für alle verzögerungen und lieferprobleme. immerhin, aber eine trinkflasche wär auch nicht schlecht, so als beispiel!

mal schaun, wie mine sram x.9-schaltung funktioniert. hoffentlich ist die maniutou black kein montagsprodukt!
allen noch wartenden: die geduld wird belohnt, man bekommt wirklich viel fürs geld, der canyon-prospekt verspricht weniger, als er tatsächlich hält!


----------



## Saldek (27. Juli 2005)

Sagt mal ist es schlimm wenn sich der Schnellspann-Hebel der Steckachse auf der linken Seite, also bei der Scheibenbremse, befindet? Weil in der Anleitung steht das der Hebel bei Scheibenbremsen unbedingt auf die rechte Seite müsse. Dort ist bei mir aber kein Platz..


----------



## Milass (27. Juli 2005)

Eigentlich solltest du versuchen den Schnellspanner nicht an der Seite zu befestigen, wo die Scheibe ist, denn: Falls du mal nach einer Abfahrt an den Schnellspanner musst (schlauchwechsel etc.) verbrennst du dir nicht die Finger denn so eine Scheibe ist schon recht heiss. Nicht nur nach nem DH!

Gruss

Micha


----------



## guga (27. Juli 2005)

glückwunsch auch an sgclimber und rhön-canyon!

@rhön-canyon: wann hattest du dein xc6 bestellt bzw. deinen VMT?

geht ja mal wieder richtig vorwärts hier, um so unverständlicher, wieso es bei mir noch so lange dauert....       

naja, wird schon.... ne kleine entschädigung wäre allerdings wirklich nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TristanM (27. Juli 2005)

ES IST FEEERTIIIG!!!  
Habe gestern mein ES9 in Koblenz abgeholt und bin hin und weg!!!
Heute Abend gibts das erste "Türchen".....   

Allen Wartenden noch eine "stressfreie Zeit" --- ruich bleibe


----------



## guga (27. Juli 2005)

auch dir tristan herzlichen glückwunsch.

es wird echt langsam leer hier...


----------



## rhön-canyon (27. Juli 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch auch an sgclimber und rhön-canyon!
> 
> @rhön-canyon: wann hattest du dein xc6 bestellt bzw. deinen VMT?
> 
> ...




bestellt war anfang märz, vmt: 6.6.

dann die diversen verschiebungen, montage dann 21. juli. auftragsnummer war 108122 oder so. hunderpro nach auftragsnummer geht es wohl nicht, da waren ein paar spätere nummern vor mir. aber jetzt, wo das teil da ist, und mich nie mehr verlässt (höchstens meine frau wegen dem rad), wiegt jeder tag die warterei auf. ich finde immer wieder: wer so ein bike hat, der sollte im grunde dankbar sein!
wenn ich bei der mountainbike-leserwahl das xc6 mit anderen vergleiche, dann sind für dieses bike woanders schnell über 2000 euro fällig.

am ende hat es noch an ein, zwei tagen gehakt, wo dann nochmal ein wochenende dazu kam. kann passieren.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2005)

Fertigstellung meines Yellowstone ist die KW 36........ ist noch ziemlich lange hin..........


----------



## guga (28. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Fertigstellung meines Yellowstone ist die KW 36........ ist noch ziemlich lange hin..........



ist das dein erster termin? hast du gerade frisch bestellt?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> ist das dein erster termin? hast du gerade frisch bestellt?



korrekt, gestern bestellt, Montagetermin KW 36


----------



## roboto (28. Juli 2005)

Da hast du echt Glück gehabt. Denke deine Wartezeit geht voll in Ordnung.

Habe mein YS (Gr. L) in der 2. Maihälfte bestellt, 1. VMT war Anfang Juli, nach neuestem Stand Kalenderwoche 33. Das soll einer verstehen    
Vielleicht mussten die noch auf nachbestellte Rahmen warten ....


----------



## BillGehts (28. Juli 2005)

Warum tut Ihr Euch das überhaupt noch an? Die Verarsche mit den Lieferzeiten bei Canyon läuft schon seit mehreren Jahren so, ohne das sich irgendwann mal was ändern würde.

Die Bikes sind nicht schlecht aber auch nicht überragend und die Warterei würde mir die Freude am Fahren vermiesen.


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (28. Juli 2005)

BillGehts schrieb:
			
		

> Warum tut Ihr Euch das überhaupt noch an?


Das wird wohl jeder selber am besten wissen...  
Bin übrigens selbst glücklicher Canyon-Besitzer.


----------



## cyberax99 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab Anfang der Woche also KW 30 mein Grand Canyon Elite bestellt.

Montagezeitpunkt soll KW 36 sein... "gespanntbin"

"und 4Wochen draufeinplant" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (28. Juli 2005)

Ich mach das einfach so:

Fahre jetzt eh nen relativ gutes Bike, fast alles getunet, wenn die 06 modelle rauskommen oder 07, gucken was der geldbeutel macht  bestell ich sofort. Wird dann eh im winter sein. Da trainier ich sowie so nicht so intensiv. Und wenn, eben mit meinem Scott. und bis canyon da ist, ísses schon sommer und es kann losgehen!


----------



## Stefan H. (29. Juli 2005)

>Warum tut Ihr Euch das überhaupt noch an? Die Verarsche mit den
>Lieferzeiten bei Canyon läuft schon seit mehreren Jahren so, ohne das sich
>irgendwann mal was ändern würde.

Nun, letztes Jahr versuche ich zu bestellen, war aber nicht mehr lieferbar.
Das es extreme Lieferzeiten gibt, hatte ich mitbekommen.
Daher fand ich meine 10 Wochen Lieferzeit "normal".
Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass man bzgl. des Termins so "bemogelt" wird.

Man lernt aber nicht aus. Bei mir wurden es 18 oder 19 Wochen. Daher: Einmal und NIE wieder.
Einzig wenn man für nächstes Jahr nen Bike braucht und entsprechend ordert kann man über diese Zeiten hinwegsehen.  :-(

CU Stefan


----------



## recystar (29. Juli 2005)

....es geschehen noch wunder, heute morgen schleppte die freundliche dame von dhl ein riesen paket an.....leider konnt sie aber keine ec card einlesen (da haben die wohl noch ein bischen nachholbedarf...) also mußte ich heute nachmittag zur paketstelle......es ist da    
der karton hat ein wenig gelitten, ich hoffe der nhalt ist ok, morgen ist meine family weg da kann ich in ruhe aufbauen und genießen.....


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2005)

hat jemand Bilder vom YS in Action?


----------



## Andi_mtb (30. Juli 2005)

Soooooo, für mich hat es sich auch ausgewartet.
Wer Intersse hat, ich habe heute 2 RR Road Master Elite in Größe 58 und 52 per Mail storniert.  
VMT neu in KW33. Ohne jegliche Gewähr versteht sich. 

Die Hotline versprach uns zwar die "voraussichtliche" Einhaltung des VMT in KW33 seitens Canyon, wollte uns aber nicht die Fertigstellung zum Donnerstag dieser Woche zusagen.   
Der Hotliner sagte: Schließlich geht die Woche bis Samstag   
Donnerstag fahren wir nämlich in Urlaub.   
Als Kunde muss ich da sagen: Unglaublich unflexibel und dem Kunden gegenüber letztendlich gleichgültig, denn Canyon hat nicht zu wenig Kunden, sondern zu wenig Ware. 
Canyon baut gute Bikes, sollte sich aber überlegen, wie man Kunden gegenüber auftritt. 
Die Erreichbarkeit der Hotline per E-Mail war sehr gut, immer Reaktion am selben Tag, speziell Herr Ehrit ein sehr netter Kontakt. Pluspunkt.
Aber unter dem Strich: Friss oder stirb. 
*Denn mann muss klar festhalten: Es kommt JEDES Jahr zu denselben Verzögerungen, ohne das hier vom Management etwas unternommen wird!*

Nun ja, ich bin Donnerstag zu unserem local Dealer, habe dann am Freitag 2 RR DeRosa Team bestellt und am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bekommen wir sie geliefert    Ware auf Lager, 5 Tage Lieferzeit.  

Und by the way: Die Preise der wenigen guten Fachhändler die es noch gibt, können sich mitlerweile sehen lassen.  

Bye, bye Canyon, solch Geschäftsgebaren unterstütze ich nicht!

Allen die noch warten - Nur Mut, lasst den Kopf nicht hängen - Und viel Spass mit euren sicherlich guten Bikes.

Andreas

P.S: Das tat gut ein wenig Luft abzulassen.


----------



## Jackie78 (31. Juli 2005)

Immerhin Habe ich jetzt mein Bike-Handbuch bekommen, wenn ich das alles mal beim Zusammenbau schon gewusst hätte was da drin steht wäre mir manches Erlebnis erspart geblieben.......... 

cu,

Jackie


----------



## mischuer (1. August 2005)

so, und ich melde mich nun auch wieder hier, da mittlerweile die Black sabbert und die Julie wieder geraucht hat, warte ich auf ein ES5.


----------



## guga (1. August 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> so, und ich melde mich nun auch wieder hier, da mittlerweile die Black sabbert und die Julie wieder geraucht hat, warte ich auf ein ES5.



umtausch oder neu bestellt?

next woch solls soweit sein, ich seh aber noch schwarz...

gestern habe ich in darmstadt auf burg frankenstein mein erstes canyon in life gesehen... war das wer ausm forum? konnte leider nicht erkennen welches, ausser das es ein silberner rahmen war...


----------



## Bender82 (1. August 2005)

Hallo!  

Ich habe am 24. Juli ein "Iowa" bestellt. Bis jetzt hab ich nicht mal ne Auftragsbestätigung per Post bekommen. Ist das normal, oder war die bei euch allen in den angegebenen 2-3 Tagen da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guga (1. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe am 24. Juli ein "Iowa" bestellt. Bis jetzt hab ich nicht mal ne Auftragsbestätigung per Post bekommen. Ist das normal, oder war die bei euch allen in den angegebenen 2-3 Tagen da?



meine hat knapp 2 wochen gedauert....


----------



## Bender82 (1. August 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> meine hat knapp 2 wochen gedauert....



Ah, danke. Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung.  Dachte schon die hätten mich vergessen. Hab jetzt schon keine Geduld mehr. Dachte das ginge relativ schnell weil zu dieser Jahreszeit bestimmt weniger Bikes gekauft werden.


----------



## guga (1. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, danke. Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung.  Dachte schon die hätten mich vergessen. Hab jetzt schon keine Geduld mehr. Dachte das ginge relativ schnell weil zu dieser Jahreszeit bestimmt weniger Bikes gekauft werden.



*lach* na du bist ja einer, schon eine woche nach bestelldatum? dann solltest du vielleicht doch ne andere marke nehmen   

naja, die hardtails sollen ja schneller gehen... aber bei dem rückstau wird sich das wohl noch in die nächste saison reinziehen, das die neuen dann auch schon mit verspätung starten...


----------



## Bender82 (1. August 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> *lach* na du bist ja einer, schon eine woche nach bestelldatum? dann solltest du vielleicht doch ne andere marke nehmen
> 
> naja, die hardtails sollen ja schneller gehen... aber bei dem rückstau wird sich das wohl noch in die nächste saison reinziehen, das die neuen dann auch schon mit verspätung starten...



Ist mein erstes Bike, womit soll ich mir denn da die Wartezeit vertreiben? 

Hardtails gehen also schneller, das hört sich ja gut an.


----------



## Freti (1. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mein erstes Bike, womit soll ich mir denn da die Wartezeit vertreiben?
> 
> Ja, mit biken. Canyon ist nichts für Bike-Novizen. Nicht weil die Bikes so kompliziert sind, sondernd weil man ein Bike benötigt, um die Wartezeit in einem halbwegs normalen Gemütszustand zu überbrücken
> 
> ...


----------



## deekay!USA (2. August 2005)

*Es ist vollbracht.... mein Grand Canyon Comp ist da! *

Wer hätte es gedacht... am Samstag stand endlich der Postbote mit meinem Bike vor der Tür.   Sofort ausgepackt, zusammengeschraubt, gewartet bis der Regen aufhört und dann eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht... einfach nur super!!! 

Allen Wartenden kann ich es nur bestätigen: das Warten lohnt sich...

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer...

Cruz
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (2. August 2005)

Hi ihr alle immer noch Wartenden
bin aus meinem Urlaub zurück....
...also,auch ich kann nur bestätigen daß sich die ganze quälende Warterei wirklich gelohnt hat:  
Das ES7 sieht in Natura tausendmal besser aus als auf der Homepage oder im Prospekt. Auf Fotos kommt es einfach nicht so gut rüber.
Bike war super vormontiert...Einstellungen perfekt auf mich abgestimmt....habe bislang auch noch nicht viel verändert....!(erste Tat war allerdings Lenker kürzen da für mich viel zu breit!....der Sattel...mhhh muß man mal noch abwarten....aber der Terry Butterfly ist mir definitv zu breit!)

Oh Wunder...sogar besagtes Handbuch war dabei....auch sonst alles tadellos...keine Kratzer......einfach ein Traum.
Es hat jetzt auch einen Namen bekommen: Sisu......war ja klar  

Mein Freund hat auch ganz schön geschaut,als wir es aus dem riesigen Karton geholt haben.....dagegen sieht sein Scott jetzt richtig alt aus  

@rumblefish
werde mir demnächst mal deine Tips zur Federgabel/Dämpfereinstellung vornehmen....aber für den Anfang war´s schonmal gut so wie es eingestellt war....du hast völlig Recht mit dem.....daß man schnell übermütig wird!   

....Leute....es macht soviel Spaß.....haltet noch durch....es ist wie mit einer Geburt......sobald das Kleine auf der Welt ist und man es in Händen hält...sind alle Schmerzen vergessen!

Schöne Grüße aus München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (2. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ....du hast völlig Recht mit dem.....daß man schnell übermütig wird!



Hab mittlerweile bereits Flugstunden gebucht so geil geht das Teil    .
Bisher zum Glück nur 2 x leicht über Wurzeln gelegt. 

 Rumble


----------



## mischuer (2. August 2005)

wollt nur nochmal posten dass es demnächst ein XC4 in M mit silbernen Jagwire Schaltzügen bei der eBucht gibt. Montagetermin war Mitte Juni 2005. Falls Interesse und sich das jemand vormerken mag.
Vorauss. Verkaufsstart so ab KW 35-36.


----------



## rumblefish (2. August 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> wollt nur nochmal posten dass es demnächst ein XC4 in M mit silbernen Jagwire Schaltzügen bei der eBucht gibt. Montagetermin war Mitte Juni 2005. Falls Interesse und sich das jemand vormerken mag.
> Vorauss. Verkaufsstart so ab KW 35-36.



Was halten wir von Ebay Spekulanten  :kotz: 
Hoffe nur das Du Minuskasse machts. Verpi.. Dich einfach   aus dem Forum

 Rumble


----------



## mischuer (3. August 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Was halten wir von Ebay Spekulanten  :kotz:
> Hoffe nur das Du Minuskasse machts. Verpi.. Dich einfach   aus dem Forum
> 
> Rumble


    
doller post rumble.  
Minuskasse? ja klar mach ich bestimmt. Verpissen tue ich mich auch net.
Könnt ja sein es will noch jemand son Teil.


----------



## mischuer (3. August 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> umtausch oder neu bestellt?


Neu bestellt. Mal sehen wie man sich als ES-wartender hier so fühlt. Naja die ersten Eindrücke hab ich ja schon mitbekommen.  
Kaum bestellt man und wartet schon soll man sich verpi.... tztztztz


----------



## Falk72 (3. August 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ja sein es will noch jemand son Teil.


Dann schreibe aber auch dazu, dass die Garantie auf den Erstkäufer - also Dich - beschränkt ist. Bricht dem Zweitkäufer 2006 der Rahmen dann kann er max. auf die Kulanz von Canyon hoffen. 

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie Canyon sich da bisher verhalten hat.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## eufjan (3. August 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreibe aber auch dazu, dass die Garantie auf den Erstkäufer - also Dich - beschränkt ist. Bricht dem Zweitkäufer 2006 der Rahmen dann kann er max. auf die Kulanz von Canyon hoffen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das rechtlich so haltbar ist. Wenn man die Originalkaufbelege und einen Kaufvertrag vom Erstbesitzer hat, müsste die Garantie auf den Zweitbesitzer übergehen. Wenn man einen Jahreswagen kauft, verfällt die Werksgarantie ja auch nicht.

Andererseits schon ein bißchen arm, das Rad direkt wieder zu verkloppen, aber ich glaub' nicht, dass man da viel verdienen kann.

eufjan


----------



## Falk72 (3. August 2005)

eufjan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass das rechtlich so haltbar ist.


Verwechselst Du da Garantie mit Gewährleistung?
Während die Gewährleistungspflicht gesetzlich geregelt ist, ist die Garantie eine freiwillige und vor allem frei gestaltbare Vereinbarung seitens des Herstellers. Wenn also Canyon meint, dass sie die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer als Dienstleistung anbieten möchte, dann hat das IMO auch vor Gericht Bestand.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## pitsch (3. August 2005)

Ich glaube mischuer verkauf sein Canyon weil er von einem XC4 auf  ein ES5 wechseln möchte und nicht weil er damit Geld verdienen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eufjan (3. August 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Verwechselst Du da Garantie mit Gewährleistung?
> Während die Gewährleistungspflicht gesetzlich geregelt ist, ist die Garantie eine freiwillige und vor allem frei gestaltbare Vereinbarung seitens des Herstellers. Wenn also Canyon meint, dass sie die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer als Dienstleistung anbieten möchte, dann hat das IMO auch vor Gericht Bestand.



Ok, hab auch mal nachgelesen, den Unterschied kannte ich nicht, wobei mir konkret nicht klar ist was das bedeutet. Wenn mir jetzt die Gabel nach 1,5 Jahre abraucht (weil sie eben benutzt wurde), ist das dann eine Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfall? (zugegeben ein bißchen off Topic, aber finde ich schon interssant).

Und wenn er nur das Canyon wechselt, soll er das andere doch ruhig verkloppen,  da ist ja nichts dabei.

gruß,
eufjan


----------



## rumblefish (3. August 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> doller post rumble.
> Minuskasse? ja klar mach ich bestimmt. Verpissen tue ich mich auch net.
> Könnt ja sein es will noch jemand son Teil.



Au Schei$$e, eindeutig zuviel      gestern gehabt.
Dickes sorry an mischuer, hatte irgendwie verpasst das Du das XC ja schon hast. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich dachte das Bike würde erst noch von Canyon geliefert. Also sorry für meinen Müll den ich da gestern gepostet hab und viel Erfolg beim versteigern    .  

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## radarseraing (3. August 2005)

Ich warte noch immer auf mein Es7. Vorrausichtlicher Montagetermin : 18.07.05 - auftragsnummer 118659
Weiss vieleicht einer an welcher Auftragsnummer Canyon zur Zeit +- ist ? 
Ich wuerde schon gerne noch ein bischen diesen Sommer mit den Bike fahren...


----------



## mischuer (3. August 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Au Schei$$e, eindeutig zuviel      gestern gehabt.
> Dickes sorry an mischuer, hatte irgendwie verpasst das Du das XC ja schon hast. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich dachte das Bike würde erst noch von Canyon geliefert. Also sorry für meinen Müll den ich da gestern gepostet hab und viel Erfolg beim versteigern    .
> 
> Gruss
> Rumble


kein Probläm! ne ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem XC 4. Aber bin wohl etwas zu schwer und kann net richtig bremsen . Zumindest quittiert die Julie es immer wieder mit ordentlichem Gequalme, und das ist mir jetzt zu blöd. Deshalb ES5.


----------



## rumblefish (3. August 2005)

mischuer schrieb:
			
		

> kein Probläm! ne ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem XC 4. Aber bin wohl etwas zu schwer und kann net richtig bremsen . Zumindest quittiert die Julie es immer wieder mit ordentlichem Gequalme, und das ist mir jetzt zu blöd. Deshalb ES5.



Mir gefällt das XC4 vom Aussehen her richtig gut. Habe es letzte Woche in Koblenz bei Canyon in natura gesehen. Aber qualmende Bremsen braucht wirklich kein Mensch. Mit den Louise FR vom ES wirst Du Deine Freude haben   

 Rumble (don't drink and post   )


----------



## Falk72 (3. August 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Louise FR vom ES wirst Du Deine Freude haben
> 
> Rumble (don't drink and post   )



... und vor allem mit den FOX Federelementen   

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Bender82 (3. August 2005)

So, meine Auftragsbestätigung ist auch da. Dann kann die Vorfreude ja jetzt richtig losgehen.


----------



## gratis (3. August 2005)

So jetzt langt es, wollte mich hier eigentlich nicht anhängen. Ich hab aber jetzt genug. Was ist das für ein Geschäftsgebaren von Canyon? Nehmen die Ihre Kundschaft nicht ernst? Geht es ihnen zu gut? Haben die zu wenig Mechaniker? Haben die zu wenig Rahmen bzw. Komponenten geordert. Jedenfalls ist der Kunde nicht König. Ich habe ein Canyon WXC 5 bestellt. Der voraussichtliche Montagetermin war 8.7.05. Seitdem werden wir ohne plausible Erklärung bzw. Entschuldigung hingehalten. Erst hieß es, das Bike kommt in der KW 30. Jetzt weiß  keiner Bescheid wann das Bike montiert bzw. verschickt werden soll. Der Hammer ist, dass die Leute in der Firma sich nicht untereinander verständigen. Denen hab ich das Problem mit dem Umwerfer genannt. Staabi von Canyon hat nun ins Forum geschrieben, dass der Adapter zum Umwerfer nun ab diesem Mittwoch verbaut wird. Mein Ansprechpartner bei Canyon weiß von nichts. Das kann echt nicht sein. Ich bin stocksauer. Es interessiert mich auch nicht mehr dass Canyon gute Fahrräder baut. Ich bekomme das Fahrrad ja nicht geschenkt. Ich bezahle gutes  Geld an Canyon. Ich versteh das nicht. Eine andere Firma wäre mit diesem Gebaren schon Pleite.

Gruß Gudrun


----------



## guga (3. August 2005)

radarseraing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte noch immer auf mein Es7. Vorrausichtlicher Montagetermin : 18.07.05 - auftragsnummer 118659
> Weiss vieleicht einer an welcher Auftragsnummer Canyon zur Zeit +- ist ?
> Ich wuerde schon gerne noch ein bischen diesen Sommer mit den Bike fahren...



wenn ich hier was gelernt habe, dann das die auftragsnummer rein gar nichts mit bestellzeitpunkt geschweige denn montagezeitpunkt zu tun hat... selbst der bestellzeitpunkt hat nichts mit dem montagezeitpunkt zu tun...

da hilft nur canyon fragen und sich immer wieder um zwei wochen vertrösten lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guga (3. August 2005)

gratis schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt langt es, wollte mich hier eigentlich nicht anhängen. Ich hab aber jetzt genug. Was ist das für ein Geschäftsgebaren von Canyon?



kann dich schon verstehen, mein VMT ist ne woche später und ich werd auch vertröstet. nun habe ich aber so lange gewartet, dann solls an den letzten wochen/monaten nicht auch noch scheitern   

naja, wahrscheinlich ist jetzt erst mal urlaubszeit, da verzögert sich das wohl alles noch ein bissel mehr.


----------



## happy (3. August 2005)

Einfach geduldig bleiben. Mein RC 9 ist gestern gekommen.
Bestellt am 23.03.05
VMT : 24.06.05

und es ist 100x schöner als in jedem Katalog.


----------



## DerStrolch (4. August 2005)

Canyon & warten

Ich hab meine ES7 jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen - und es stimmt - das warten hat sich ausgezahlt    ich war ca. 5 Wochen über dem erstene VMT .... 

Haltet durch jungs & mädels (falls es noch eines gibt das mitwartet *hehe*)


----------



## Sisu (4. August 2005)

....also mein VMT war der 30.05. und bekommen hab ich meinen Schatz(ES7) erst am 13.07.!!!(bestellt übrigens am 15.03.)
habe auch noch nicht bereut,daß ich solange gewartet habe....eher im Gegenteil!  
Also ihr Wartenden....durchhalten...auch wenns schwer fällt...aber es lohnt sich wirklich  

@Strolchi
....na du Urlauber...wie war´s?  
Bist du mit deinem Bike auch so happy wie ich?    
Konntest du es denn überhaupt schon richtig austesten???
...ich hoffe ganz fest,daß bei uns das Wetter wieder mal besser wird...momentan ist es hier eher bescheiden!  

Servus 
Sisu


----------



## allee73 (4. August 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Was halten wir von Ebay Spekulanten  :kotz:
> Hoffe nur das Du Minuskasse machts. Verpi.. Dich einfach   aus dem Forum
> 
> Rumble




Nana, dem Rumblefish sind wohl die Kiemen geplatzt... Vorher überlegen was man so von sich gibt.


----------



## Bender82 (4. August 2005)

Solche "eBay-Spekulanten" gibts aber wirklich. Ich kenne das z.B. von Lautsprechern der Firma "Teufel" oder auch "Nubert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (4. August 2005)

allee73 schrieb:
			
		

> Nana, dem Rumblefish sind wohl die Kiemen geplatzt... Vorher überlegen was man so von sich gibt.




Vor dem Posting erstmal etwas weiterlesen, hab mich bereits dicke entschuldigt für den Müllpost von mir, ok


----------



## guga (5. August 2005)

heho, eine weitere nachfrage bei canyon ergabe, das mein bike tatsächlich nächste woche montiert werden sollte, allerdings gabs auch keinen genauen termin. naja, ich bin am überlegen mein bike für nach dem urlaub zu bestellen, da ich dann erst mal 5 wochen urlaub mach und eh net da bin.

hat jemand erfahrungen damit, von sich aus den liefertermin nach hinten zu verlegen??? bekomme ich ende september schon das 2006er modell?


----------



## maverik33 (5. August 2005)

hat jemand erfahrungen damit, von sich aus den liefertermin nach hinten zu verlegen??? bekomme ich ende september schon das 2006er modell

Ich hatte MT 7.6, hab bei der bestellung den 15.7 als frühesten liefertermin erbeten. bin 1 woche später aus dem urlaub zurück und die rechnung war schon im postkastl.


----------



## Freti (5. August 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> bekomme ich ende september schon das 2006er modell?



Selbstverständlich. Wenn du Anfang März 2006 bestellst , bekommst du im September das 2006er Modell.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Christian_74 (5. August 2005)

eufjan schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, hab auch mal nachgelesen, den Unterschied kannte ich nicht, wobei mir konkret nicht klar ist was das bedeutet. Wenn mir jetzt die Gabel nach 1,5 Jahre abraucht (weil sie eben benutzt wurde), ist das dann eine Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfall? (zugegeben ein bißchen off Topic, aber finde ich schon interssant).



Und hier werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## Teig (8. August 2005)

ich frag besser gar nicht nach, ob mein bike nächste woche montiert wird.

sollte es aber mitte sept. nicht heir sein werde ich ev. stornieren und auf den ausverkauf spekulieren oder auf die 2006er modelle warten.

kann ja nicht sein das man ende sept. oder im oktober ein 2004er zum normalopreis erhält!


----------



## radarseraing (8. August 2005)

Cool Ich hab gerade ein Anruf von Canyon bekommen, mein ES7 steht in Koblenz fertig. 
Nur 3 Wochen verspätung, das geht eigentlich noch, finde ich. Ich kann es aber leider nur Samstag holen gehen :-( das ist ja echt traurig. 
Viel Glück an allen noch Wartenden.


----------



## guga (8. August 2005)

bin jetzt schon knapp 4 wochen überfällig.... soll aber diese woche noch gebaut werden. 

@alle die es schon haben:
wie habt ihr denn davon erfahren, dass es fertig ist? canyon versendet ja keine emails, wann montagetermin ist, bzw. wann es versendet wird. hartnäckiges nachfragen täglich???


----------



## cyberax99 (8. August 2005)

also mein süsses Elite wurde in der 30. KW bestellt und heute hab ich es probe gefahren  GEIL

GEIL

GEIL

einfach nur Geil

ne Woche Lieferzeit ist absolut okay und von daher bin ich von der superschnellen Lieferung begeistert.

Ich verabschiede mich also aus dem Wartezimmer 

Gruß und Knuddel


----------



## DonSven (8. August 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt schon knapp 4 wochen überfällig.... soll aber diese woche noch gebaut werden.
> 
> @alle die es schon haben:
> wie habt ihr denn davon erfahren, dass es fertig ist? canyon versendet ja keine emails, wann montagetermin ist, bzw. wann es versendet wird. hartnäckiges nachfragen täglich???




Ich habe immer einen Tag vor dem VMT angerufen uns so immer erfahren, dass es noch nicht fertig ist  
Bis auf einmal, ich weiss es noch als wenn es gestern war (es war in Kw 29), da sagte die nette Stimme der Hotline...... es geht morgen raus!!!!  

Gruß 
DonSven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guga (9. August 2005)

naja, was heisst, immer einen tag vor vmt. mein "termin" ist jetzt kw32. genauer geht es nicht laut hotline. verdammt, DAS IST DIESE WOCHE!!!
also ich weiss nicht, was die da tun, bzw. nicht tun... ich schreib jetzt einfach jeden tag...   

wenn ichs bestelle, bekomme ich, statt der 14 tage, einen VMT aufs datum genau in über 2 monaten berechnet. wenn ich jetzt nachfrage, wann es diese woche gebaut wird, kann man es mir nicht genau sagen. das ist witzig... und bescheid geben, wenns fertig ist kann man auch nicht, da ichs ja per nachname bestellt habe. wie das bei den leuten funktioniert, dies abholen?! keine ahnung...

ach canyon ist echt spassig, und ich weiss, für die die es haben und länger gewartet haben ists lustig, wenigstens sehe ich nun auch langsam das licht...


----------



## DerStrolch (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @Strolchi
> ....na du Urlauber...wie war´s?
> Bist du mit deinem Bike auch so happy wie ich?
> Konntest du es denn überhaupt schon richtig austesten???
> ...



Also die ersten paar Ausfahrten die ich gemacht haben waren   - das Teil ist geil   Jetzt spiel ich mich noch mit der Dämpfereinstellung. Rumbles Anleitung ist cool    - aber muss alles noch an meinen Fahrstil anpassen. Mit viel Glück bin ich in KW 36 am Gardasee   

Noch was zu Bike:
war alles perfekt montiert - einzig den IT Hebel habe ich nach links getan und der Steuersatz musste nachgezogen werden. Und meine Schnellspanner sind unterwegs .... keine Kratzer - alles Prima.

Wenn dann noch die Lieferzeit stimmt .... weiter so Canyon Team


----------



## DonSven (9. August 2005)

guga schrieb:
			
		

> naja, was heisst, immer einen tag vor vmt. mein "termin" ist jetzt kw32. genauer geht es nicht laut hotline. verdammt, DAS IST DIESE WOCHE!!!
> also ich weiss nicht, was die da tun, bzw. nicht tun... ich schreib jetzt einfach jeden tag...
> 
> wenn ichs bestelle, bekomme ich, statt der 14 tage, einen VMT aufs datum genau in über 2 monaten berechnet. wenn ich jetzt nachfrage, wann es diese woche gebaut wird, kann man es mir nicht genau sagen. das ist witzig... und bescheid geben, wenns fertig ist kann man auch nicht, da ichs ja per nachname bestellt habe. wie das bei den leuten funktioniert, dies abholen?! keine ahnung...
> ...




Du solltest unbedingt nachfragen ob das peer Nachname stimmt, ich hatte bei jdem Tele. mit Canyon die Versandart peer Nachname besprochen und als das Rad fertig war stand es 2 Tage bei denen rum weil sie auf meine Überweisung warteten.  
Die hatten das nach 3 Monaten und ca. 5 anrufen nicht geschnallt mir auf Nachname zu schicken!!
Viel Glück
DonSven


----------



## gratis (9. August 2005)

Also, die am Telefon haben keine Ahnung, ich glaube die werden auf Vertrösten geschult. Die sind echt arm dran. Aber die wo eine E-Mail beantworten, die sind noch besser. Unverfänglicher gehts nicht, das kann man nicht mal lernen. Immer schön vage bleiben. Nie eine konkrete Auskunft geben, die habens echt drauf. Toll. 
Leider hilfts dem Kunden nicht.  

Ciao


----------



## Obey (9. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich lese hier im Forum schon einige Zeit interessiert mit und habe mich heute aus gegebenem Anlass angemeldet:

Ich habe am 21. Juni telefonisch ein XC3 in XL mit ein paar Upgrades (anderer Vorbau, Lockout-Kit für die Gabel, Barends) bestellt. Meine Auftragsbestätigung bescheinigte mir einen VMT in der 34. Woche. Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit wirklich Zweifel bekommen, in Anbetracht der Lieferzeiten von einigen anderen hier. Jedenfalls bekam ich heute einen Anruf von canyon, das mein Bike zur Abholung bereitsteht!!

Ich möchte damit keinem etwas reindrücken, der schon viel länger auf sein Bike wartet, aber es ist wirklich vor dem veranschlagten Termin fertig geworden ;-)

Ich drücke Euch allen die Daumen!

Grüße, Obey


----------



## guga (9. August 2005)

ich begreifs nicht, ich begreif einfach nicht, nach welchen kriterien canyon montiert?!       

wärs net sinnvoller diejenigen, die schon über dem VMT sind erstmal zu bedienen als solche, die noch eine längere vereinbarte zeit vor sich haben??? komisch...

ich hoffe nur, dass es bald kommt, dass ich wieder ruhiger werde und nach dem geniessen, wie so viele hier, wieder entspannter die sache seh...   

auf jedenfall glückwunsch obey...


----------



## Stinky Dee-Luxe (9. August 2005)

an alle noch Wartenden,

ich habe auch fast 4,5 Monate auf mein es 5 gewartet. Als es dann da war hab ich mir am 2. Tag das Schlüsselbein beim Biken gebrochen und nun hab ich zwar mein Canyon, aber das Warten auf geile Ausritte geht weiter...


----------



## Sisu (9. August 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> Also die ersten paar Ausfahrten die ich gemacht haben waren   - das Teil ist geil   Jetzt spiel ich mich noch mit der Dämpfereinstellung. Rumbles Anleitung ist cool    - aber muss alles noch an meinen Fahrstil anpassen. Mit viel Glück bin ich in KW 36 am Gardasee
> 
> Noch was zu Bike:
> war alles perfekt montiert - einzig den IT Hebel habe ich nach links getan und der Steuersatz musste nachgezogen werden. Und meine Schnellspanner sind unterwegs .... keine Kratzer - alles Prima.
> ...




...verstehe gar nicht, wieso bei rumble der IT-Hebel links montiert war, bei mir war er immer schon rechts....und da ist er mir auch lieber  
Feineinstellung am Dämpfer/Gabel wollte ich letztes WE machen....aber durch das Schei....Wetter kam ich gar nicht dazu  

bin übrigens auch in der KW36 am Gardasee(Riva)....vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig......dürfte ja nicht soviele ES7 geben, die da so rumfahren  

Hast du dir neue Schnellspanner bestellt....oder bekommst du die von Canyon?
Hatte meine zunächst falsch montiert(auf der Bremsscheibenseite)...bin allerdings mit der anderen Variante auch nicht ganz glücklich.

Das Einbremsen der LOUISE FR hat richtig Spaß gemacht....allerdings haben die Reifen dadurch schon etwas gelitten  
Hoffentlich wird´s mal wieder etwas trockener und wärmer....habe keine Lust jedesmal 2 Stunden mein Bike zu putzen....!

Servus aus München
Sisu


----------



## rumblefish (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...verstehe gar nicht, wieso bei rumble der IT-Hebel links montiert war, bei mir war er immer schon rechts....und da ist er mir auch lieber



Na ist doch klar: rechts muss die Klingel hin um das Fussvolk zu warnen    .  Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Hebel links sehr angenehm. Grade wenn Du im Stand die Gabel absenken willst, kannst Du die Vorderradbremse & IT komplett mit links bedienen. Aber alles reine Geschacksache.   

Die Iridiumschnellspanner sitzen bei mir seit dem 1.Tag bombenfest und ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Übrigens waren und sind diese ebenfalls auf der Bremsscheibenseite montiert gewesen. 

Gruss und weiterhin knitterfreie Fahrt   
Rumble

P.S. geh nachher biken, Wetter ist echt gut hier heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falk72 (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe keine Lust jedesmal 2 Stunden mein Bike zu putzen....!


2 Stunden Bike putzen? Das arme ES7  

 
Falk


----------



## DerStrolch (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dir neue Schnellspanner bestellt....oder bekommst du die von Canyon?
> Hatte meine zunächst falsch montiert(auf der Bremsscheibenseite)...bin allerdings mit der anderen Variante auch nicht ganz glücklich.
> 
> Das Einbremsen der LOUISE FR hat richtig Spaß gemacht....allerdings haben die Reifen dadurch schon etwas gelitten



Ich wusste das die Bremsen erst eingebremst werden müssen - aber das die anfangs sooooo "mies" sind ....  

Meine SS sind gleich bei der ersten gröberen Ausfahrt locker geworden. Sind übrigens auch auf der Bremsscheiben Seite montiert. Gemerkt hab ich das die SS locker wurde durch komisch Geräusche beim Bremsen am Hinterrad. Durch das Lockern hat das Rad in den Ausfallenden etwas Spiel. Beim Bremsen dann dürfte sich die Scheibe leicht quer stellen was diese komischen Geräusche verursacht. Bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein. SS wieder fest - Geräusch fast weg ;-) denk das da die Bremsbeläge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden wenn man so weiterfährt.

Wenn das Wetter hält werd ich heute auch noch eien Runde drehen


----------



## markuztirol (9. August 2005)

putzen  haaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaaaaa

hehe neiinnnnn blos nicht putzen.. der schmutz ist die ienzig natürliche schutzschicht für den lack *ggg* und wenn du zu viel putzt geht der lack am end auch ncoh mit *ggg*

na spaß bei seite.. abgesehn von der kette und gabel schmutzabstreifern wird bei mir unterm jahr gar nix geputzt.. nur zum einwintern hehe obwohl ienwintern eh übertrieben ist *g*


----------



## Sisu (9. August 2005)

...wie ist das eigentlich mit der 1.Inspektion (sollte ja eigentlich schon nach so ca.200 km gemacht werden,oder?)
Macht doch aber sicher keiner von uns, da das Bike dann schon wieder 1-2 Wochen weg wäre.....also abwarten bis zum Winter,oder?....und dann an Canyon schicken?
So werde ich das wohl machen.

Übrigens putze ich mein Bike nicht immer 2 Stunden.....aber beim letzten Mal (Isartrail mit knöcheltiefem Schlamm)....war´s nicht anders möglich.....sonst hätte ich mir meine Wohnung total einge...!  
Vielleicht gibt sich das dann auch noch....wenn´s ES7  a bisserl älter ist....aber bei neuen Sachen bin ich immer etwas penibel  
Allerdings kenne ich auch so einige Männer, die vieeeeel Zeit mit Bikeputzen verbringen  

Ja...Wetter wäre heute sogar gut....leider sitze ich noch bis 18:00 Uhr in der Arbeit und bin danach eingeladen......hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter bis zum WE!  

Servus
Sisu


----------



## ow1 (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kenne ich auch so einige Männer, die vieeeeel Zeit mit Bikeputzen verbringen



Ja, ich gebs zu, ich putze mein Bike auch regelmässig. Das Canyon ist einfach zu schade es unter einer dicken Schicht von Schlamm und Moder vergammeln zu lassen


----------



## rumblefish (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ist das eigentlich mit der 1.Inspektion (sollte ja eigentlich schon nach so ca.200 km gemacht werden,oder?)



Nix da, erst nach etwa 800-1200km !. Der Gutschein gilt aber nur für 6 Monate ab Lieferdatum !. Ich nehm den Service gerne an zumal ich mein Bike dort persönlich abgeben und abholen kann. Inspektion soll etwa eine Woche dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (9. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ist das eigentlich mit der 1.Inspektion (sollte ja eigentlich schon nach so ca.200 km gemacht werden,oder?)
> Macht doch aber sicher keiner von uns, da das Bike dann schon wieder 1-2 Wochen weg wäre.....also abwarten bis zum Winter,oder?....und dann an Canyon schicken?
> So werde ich das wohl machen.
> 
> ...


Was nach 200km, was soll denn da bitte gewartet werden? Ich hab jetzt knapp 3000 drauf und hab nicht das Gefühl das es dringend zum Sevice müßte!


----------



## DerStrolch (10. August 2005)

passt zwar nicht ganz ins wartezimmer - aber gestern hab ich gemerkt das die schrauben meiner hinteren bremsscheibe locker waren ..... das zum thema inspektion ;-) bremse anziehen - rad schieben probieren und man spürt es - so als ob der steuersatz locker ist ..... Torx raus - schraub fest - und weiter gehts


----------



## coffeeracer (10. August 2005)

DerStrolch schrieb:
			
		

> passt zwar nicht ganz ins wartezimmer - aber gestern hab ich gemerkt das die schrauben meiner hinteren bremsscheibe locker waren ..... das zum thema inspektion ;-) bremse anziehen - rad schieben probieren und man spürt es - so als ob der steuersatz locker ist ..... Torx raus - schraub fest - und weiter gehts




Pfuscht Canyon jetzt alle Bikes so zusammen  
Nicht das jetzt wieder alle sagen, wenn man ein Canyon bestellt
sollte man selbst Reparaturen erledigen können. Es geht hier ums Prinzip.
Muss ich das neue Rad erst komplett durchchecken ob alle Schrauben fest sind? Mann bestellt doch keinen Bausatz  

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Staabi (10. August 2005)

Hallo,



> Pfuscht Canyon jetzt alle Bikes so zusammen
> Nicht das jetzt wieder alle sagen, wenn man ein Canyon bestellt
> sollte man selbst Reparaturen erledigen können. Es geht hier ums Prinzip.
> Muss ich das neue Rad erst komplett durchchecken ob alle Schrauben fest sind? Mann bestellt doch keinen Bausatz



Bei einem neuen Rad können sich auch bei sorgfältiger Endmontage Schrauben lösen. Deshalb ist es bei jedem Rad sinnvoll, ob Canyon oder Specialized oder irgendein anderer Hersteller, gerade am Anfang alle Schrauben regelmäßig vor der Fahrt zu überprüfen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2005)

Sorry, wenn ich falsch informiert bin, aber an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen, die geschraubt sind, gehört aber schon eine Schraubsicherung (z.B. Loctite) hinein. Da löst sich nichts von alleine....


----------



## Falk72 (10. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich falsch informiert bin, aber an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen, die geschraubt sind, gehört aber schon eine Schraubsicherung (z.B. Loctite) hinein. Da löst sich nichts von alleine....


Bei den Magura Torxschrauben für die Befestigung der Bremsscheiben verwendet Canyon eine Schraubensicherung.

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Staabi (10. August 2005)

> Sorry, wenn ich falsch informiert bin, aber an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen, die geschraubt sind, gehört aber schon eine Schraubsicherung (z.B. Loctite) hinein. Da löst sich nichts von alleine....



die wir natürlich verwenden (Loctite). Dennoch können sich Schrauben lösen, was natürlich immer Einzelfälle sind. Deshalb der allgemeine Hinweis, auch in unserer Bedienungsanleitung, sicherheitsrelevante Schraubverbindungen, und das sind beim Fahrrad eigentlich alle, vor der Fahrt zu prüfen. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## stick007 (10. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich falsch informiert bin, aber an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen, die geschraubt sind, gehört aber schon eine Schraubsicherung (z.B. Loctite) hinein. Da löst sich nichts von alleine....



Hallo,

meine hintere Bremsscheibe war mit Schraubensicherung gesichert.   Trotzdem waren nach der 2. oder 3. Tour alle 6 Schrauben der Bremsscheibe locker.   

Gruß
Björn


----------



## PWau (10. August 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> die wir natürlich verwenden (Loctite). Dennoch können sich Schrauben lösen, was natürlich immer Einzelfälle sind. Deshalb der allgemeine Hinweis, auch in unserer Bedienungsanleitung, sicherheitsrelevante Schraubverbindungen, und das sind beim Fahrrad eigentlich alle, vor der Fahrt zu prüfen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Michael


Bedienungsanleitung? Ist das die die noch niemand bekommen hat?


----------



## rumblefish (10. August 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Bedienungsanleitung? Ist das die die noch niemand bekommen hat?



Ich hab meine Bedienungsanleitung schon   
Allerdings selbst in Koblenz abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (10. August 2005)

mein "Handbuch" und diverse Magura-,Manitou-manuals waren bei der Lieferung dabei  ....teilweise sehr hilfreich  

Sisu


----------



## off_by_one (10. August 2005)

bei mir hat sich nach einigen kilometern der sattel eine etage nach unten verabschiedet   schraube am ss war wohl nicht ganz fest angezogen und dat schmiergedöns auf dem rohr hat dann wohl seinen rest dazugegeben   konnte mich zwar auf dem rad halten, war aber trotzdem ein übler abgang - und mein schönes schwarzes iridium sattelrohr ist jetzt verkratzt   
das problem mit dem ss und quietschender scheibe vorne wird hoffentlich mit den shimano ss behoben   
ansonsten geiles rad


----------



## PWau (10. August 2005)

Der Schnellspanner der Thomson Sattelstange des XC5 hat den Namen nicht Schnellspanner nicht verdient da er nur mit Werkzeug soweit zu öffnen ist das sich die Sattelstange bewegt. Oder man läßt es so wie es von Canyon geliefert wurde, dann passiert einem vermutlich das gleiche wie off_by_one!


----------



## markuztirol (10. August 2005)

zum thema service und wartung)   


also ich denke nicht dass ich mein bike an canyon senden werde.... nicht dass ich glaube die machen das nicht richtig...oder so...


 bin von der arbeit die canyon an mienem rad geliefert hat sehr positiv überrascht... alles sitzt wackelt und hat luft .... dass sich schreiaben lösen ist normal.... kommt auch bei mascheinen vor die locker 400 000 euros kosten   jaja so ist das..... ( fragt nicht welche .. die wenigsten würden damit was anfangen könnennn    *g*)

ich hab dann ja mien bike 2 -3 wochen nicht (österreich) und zudem wären da noch die transportkosten + den kosten von dem gutschein... und da könnt i den service bei jedem händler machen.... aber da ich nicht auf den kopf gefallen bin.. zumindest heuer noch nicht so richtig .. dank der hammer bremsen... denke ich werde ich wohl selbst in der lage zu sein das zu machen *g*

so on


----------



## Mugnog (10. August 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab dann ja mien bike 2 -3 wochen nicht (österreich) und zudem wären da noch die transportkosten + den kosten von dem gutschein... und da könnt i den service bei jedem händler machen.... aber da ich nicht auf den kopf gefallen bin.. zumindest heuer noch nicht so richtig .. dank der hammer bremsen... denke ich werde ich wohl selbst in der lage zu sein das zu machen *g*
> 
> so on



Ist der Text in "Österreichisch" geschrieben??


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Text in "Österreichisch" geschrieben??



He he, beleidig' da nicht alle Österreicher, bloß weil markuztirol keine Satzzeichen macht und in einer Wurscht dahinschreibt...


----------



## Bosse (10. August 2005)

hallo an alle potentiellen canyon-käufer!

ohne frage: canyon bietet einen spitzenpreis.
dafür habe ich über ein halbes jahr auf mein rad warten müssen, anrufe zweckslos (nur für die telekom und O2 eine enorme bereicherung) und auch auf meine mails wurde nicht geantwortet. und als ich endlich jemanden an der strippe hatte, wurde ich offensichtlich als sehr lästig empfunden.

wie ich jetzt von einem guten kumpel hörte, wurde dieser von canyon vorerst komplett unfreundlich abserviert, nachdem er sich die mühe gemacht hatte, mit seinem kaputten bike direkt bei canyon vorbeizufahren. der kollege in der werkstatt hatte von dienstleistung noch nie etwas gehört. erst nach grossem rabatz-machen kam canyon ihm ein bischen entgegen.

es kann nicht sein, dass man sich ein teueres rad kauft und anschliessend dermassen behandelt wird. und offensichtlich bin ich nicht der einzige leidtragende - schade! beim nächsten mal gebe ich woanders lieber mehr aus und werde dafür freundlich behandelt.


----------



## boeschemer (11. August 2005)

@guga
Na ist dein Bike schon da? 
Ich soll ja auch diese Woche dran sein, doch heute ist schon Donnerstag.
Ich ahne schon Schlimmes


----------



## guga (11. August 2005)

boeschemer schrieb:
			
		

> @guga
> Na ist dein Bike schon da?
> Ich soll ja auch diese Woche dran sein, doch heute ist schon Donnerstag.
> Ich ahne schon Schlimmes



nach viel drängeln habe ich jetzt die aussage bekommen, dass es wirklich noch diese woche gebaut wird und montag spätestens in die poscht kommt. das xc4 meines kumpels soll heute gebaut werden und dann wohl auch erst nächste woche kommen.

es gab noch eine erklärung dazu. zur zeit fertigt canyon in blockmontage, also immer ein schwall fahrräder gleichen typs. so fertigt es sich schneller. also ist zur zeit dann wohl xc4/xc5 block...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markuztirol (11. August 2005)

hehe

Ich kann selbstverständlcih auch normal schreiben. Jedoch geht durch diese annähernd korrekte schreibweiße (Rechtschreib und tippfehler) ein wesentlicher teil des text verloren.. und zwar emotionen... soweit es möglcih ist diese in einen text einzubauen. zudem bekommt durch das leichte im dialekt schreiben der Text auch eine persönliche note *g*

*lol*

spaß  bei seite.. i bin schon beim überlegen ob ich mien nerve es7 05 größe M verkaufen soll, damit ich mir im nächsten jahr das long travel kaufen kann... gut dass kommt dann zwar erst im mai wenns gut geht, aber das lange warten wär ja dann nicht zum ersten mal *g*

gratings


----------



## boeschemer (11. August 2005)

...und nächste Woche ist Montag auch noch Feiertag! So ein Mist...ähhh ich mein supi! 
Ein Tag frei, nur bei Canyon muss gearbeitet werden


----------



## Bender82 (11. August 2005)

boeschemer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nächste Woche ist Montag auch noch Feiertag! So ein Mist...ähhh ich mein supi!
> Ein Tag frei, nur bei Canyon muss gearbeitet werden



Aber nur im Saarland!


----------



## guga (11. August 2005)

hab eben nochmal angerufen, wird wohl doch diese woche nicht mehr gebaut, hätte aber laut auftragsstatus schon gebaut sein müssen. ähm, ja!   

also doch erst nächste woche, und das wo ich dann in urlaub fahre. klasse. wieder 5 wochen ohne bike...

naja, das xc4 meines kumpels ist schon an ihn unterwegs, obwohl er 6 tage später bestellt hat...


----------



## Mugnog (11. August 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> Ich kann selbstverständlcih auch normal schreiben. Jedoch geht durch diese annähernd korrekte schreibweiße



War auch nur ein Spass, aber jetzt hast Du mit der "Schreibweiße" auch wieder den Vogel abgeschossen. Keep cool, musste nur ein wenig schmunzeln   .


----------



## rumblefish (11. August 2005)

Ist zwar völlig OT aber hier mal ein geiler Übersezter für alle Schwaben   
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/zettelkasten/etc/schwob.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (11. August 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar völlig OT aber hier mal ein geiler Übersezter für alle Schwaben
> http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/zettelkasten/etc/schwob.html


----------



## markuztirol (12. August 2005)

hehe ich weißßßßßßßß *g*
schönes we an alle


----------



## gratis (12. August 2005)

So, einen Tag vor meinem Urlaub ist das Bike mit 6 Wochen Verspätung angekommen. Ca. 10 E-Mails, 6 Anrufe habe ich bis dahin getätigt. Das WXC 5 für meine Frau schaut super aus. Ich hoffe nun dass alles passt.

Ciao


----------



## Demon81 (12. August 2005)

an 10.8.2005 habe ich auch meinen XC7 bekommen !   
das warten hat sich ausbezalt !

super BIKE !


----------



## Sisu (12. August 2005)

@markuztirol
....also ich möchte mich so schnell nicht mehr vom meinem ES7 trennen, es ist wie für mich geschaffen!
Außerdem hast du doch sicherlich einen hohen finanziellen Verlust, da dein Bike schon so einige KM drauf hat,oder?
Es wird jedes Jahr immer noch tollere Bikes geben...obwohl ich denke,daß beim Federweg irgendwann mal Schluß ist  ....also ich habe vor meines schon noch so 2-3 Jahre zu fahren....und dann sehen wir weiter.....wieviel Geld ich habe!
Wahrscheinlicher ist es,daß ich mir ev.nächstes Jahr noch ein RR zulege  

Schönes WE
Sisu


----------



## boeschemer (14. August 2005)

Suuuuuper auch mein XC4 ist gestern gekommen  
Nur leider war ich nicht da und jetzt steht es 300 m von mir entfernt in der Postfiliale   
Und morgen ist auch noch Feiertag  

Bestellt am 11.05.05
VMT am 19.07.05
Lieferung am 13.08.05


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. August 2005)

hm ich wäre froh wenn ich morgen feiertag hätte


----------



## guga (15. August 2005)

glückwunsch boeschemer!!!

ich hoffe, dass der xc4-block dann nun langsam mal beendet ist, dass ich auch mal an die reihe komme... *genervtbin*

am mittwoch warte ich dann auch schon den 100.tag


----------



## Teig (16. August 2005)

mittlerweile glaube ich schon, dass dies mit den terminverschiebungen eine masche von canyon ist. meines wurde soeben um 2 wochen verschoben.

also die begründung der verschiebung ist so, dass man annehmen muss, dass das ganze mit den terminen schon marketing (absichtlich) ist. wenn dem wirklich so ist, ist es schon ärgerlich. das hat canyon hoffentlich nicht nötig!


----------



## Staabi (16. August 2005)

Hallo,



> mittlerweile glaube ich schon, dass dies mit den terminverschiebungen eine masche von canyon ist. meines wurde soeben um 2 wochen verschoben.
> 
> also die begründung der verschiebung ist so, dass man annehmen muss, dass das ganze mit den terminen schon marketing (absichtlich) ist. wenn dem wirklich so ist, ist es schon ärgerlich. das hat canyon hoffentlich nicht nötig!



Naja, entschuldigung. Ich kann Deinen Ärger um verschobene Termine verstehen, aber was soll den das für ein Marketing von uns sein? Wir verärgern alle Kunden vorsätzlich? Wir hätten dieses Jahr sicherlich nicht weniger Räder verkauft, wenn wir termintreu hätten liefern können, auch dann nicht wenn die Kunden von Anfang an einen längeren Termin genannt bekommen hätten. Denn Stornierungen aufgrund Verschiebungen tun uns schon weh. Alleine schon aus diesem Grund haben wir ein großes Interesse daran, unsere Lieferzeiten in den Griff zu bekommen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (16. August 2005)

@stabbi

ich behaupte es ja nicht, aber es sind doch so, dass recht viele länger warten müssen. ich glaube eben wenn vielen von anfang an bewusst gewessen wäre wie lange das sie warten müssen, hätten sie ev. gar kein bike bei canyon bestellt.
habe das gefühl, dass die meisten halt jetzt die wartefrist absitzen ohne zu stornieren. so wie ich. selbst wenn es ev. sogar mitte september wird bis ich mein bike habe.


----------



## guga (17. August 2005)

das problem ist doch die häppchenweise verschiebung, zusagen werden nicht gehalten und ständig neue "ausreden" vorgebracht, warum es nun ausgerechnet zum genannten termin wieder nichts wird. und all diese informationen muss man sich in mühevoller mail- oder telefonarbeit selber besorgen. selbst wenns fertig ist. das bekommt jeder kleine ebayhändler hin, eine mail zu senden "ware wird verschickt". das ist das was ich canyon anlaste! wenn sie einfach am anfang sagen würden: "tut uns leid, reelle lieferzeit ist momentan knapp 4 monate" und das wird dann auch gehalten, dann kann sich doch jeder selber entscheiden ob er warten mag oder nicht. und mal ein bisschen von selbst über den momentanen montagezustand informieren...

was macht denn die verzugsaufholung durch die zweite werkstatt??? auch davon ist bislang nichts zu spüren. naja, ich denke der montagestau wird sich jetzt wohl langsam auflösen, da die saison einfach vorbei ist...

heute den 100. Tag wartend...

gruss guga


----------



## Teig (17. August 2005)

bei dir sieht es wirklich nach salamitaktik aus. aber wenn er jetzt stimmt hast du nächste woche wenigstens dein bike.


----------



## Andy23NRW (17. August 2005)

Habe heute prompt Antwort erhalten mit der Aussage, dass mein Bike in der Montage sei und heute oder morgen rausgeschickt wird.

Klar war die Wartezeit lästig - aber das wusste ich ja schliesslich vor meiner Bestellung. Emails wurden immer innerhalb weniger Stunden beantwortet und mein erstmaliger VMT verschob sich im Endeffekt um 4,5 Wochen.

Genau das, was mir auch vorher erzählt wurde. Ich für mich persöhnlich kann mich eigentlich kaum beschweren - ich wusste worauf ich mich einlasse.
Der Gedanke in einigen Tagen mein Yellowstone in den Händen zu halten ist genau der Grund , warum ich mich auf die Wartezeit eingelassen habe.

Ich verstehe den Unmut einiger Wartenden hier, aber irgendwie sollte man nicht versuchen das unabdingbare zu ändern. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass einige sich bei Emails und am Telefon im Ton vergreifen - das ist nicht sehr förderlich. Immer schön fleundlich bleiben - wer im Kundendienst arbeitet weiss, dass diese Taktik Gold wert ist.

Nichts für Ungut - ich habe auch fast 3 Monate gelitten. Aber ich dachte mir immer: So ein Bike hält Jahre lang. Ich habe mein Traumbike gefunden, also kann ich darauf auch geduldig warten. Und der Freundlichkeit von allen Mitarbeitern seitens Canyon habe ich auch immer diese Freundlichkeit entgegengebracht.  Denn die können schliesslich auch nichts dafür und sind bestimmt wesentlich motivierter, wenn sie nette Kunden haben.

Naja, ist vielleicht ne Einstellungssache. Mein VMT hat sich auch 2 mal verschoben - was soll´s - es kommt schliesslich der Tag wo das Bike da ist.
Und abgesehen von der (vorhergesagten) Lieferzeit bzw. Verzögerungen bin ich bei Canyon behandelt worden wie ein König. Und so muss das auch sein.

Wenn ich einen netten, verständnissvollen Kunden am Telefon habe springe ich auch schneller - das liegt halt in der Natur des Menschen.

Im tapfer weiter warten, es gibt schlimmeres. Und ein goldener Herbst steht uns schliesslich auch noch bevor.


----------



## rumblefish (17. August 2005)

@Andy23NRW

   voll und ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## boeschemer (18. August 2005)

Ich kann auch nur das schon oft Gesagte wiederholen.
Wenn man erst mal auf dem neuem Rad sitzt ist alle Warterei vergessen.
Außerdem passt erst jetzt das Wetter für ein neues Bike - Canyon hat bei mir einfach mitgedacht  
Mann is das Ding geil...


----------



## rumblefish (18. August 2005)

Hab den 3333sten


----------



## guga (18. August 2005)

@rumbel hast du nicht *g*

so, fahrrad heute gekommen, gleich zusammengebaut (1/2 stunde, war ja schon vom aufbau des rades meines kumpels geübt) und gleich auf arbeit gefahren. ist schon dolle... näheres folgt... die lieferung war superflux. jetzt gibts einen nörgler weniger!!!


----------



## Teig (18. August 2005)

hoffe ich kann auch nur noch 2 wochen nörgeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhön-canyon (18. August 2005)

boeschemer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch nur das schon oft Gesagte wiederholen.
> Wenn man erst mal auf dem neuem Rad sitzt ist alle Warterei vergessen.
> Außerdem passt erst jetzt das Wetter für ein neues Bike - Canyon hat bei mir einfach mitgedacht
> Mann is das Ding geil...




hallo boeschemer,

freut mich als nachbar, dass es noch einen canyoner in der rhön mehr gibt. und was fürn wetter jetzt! auf zum kreuzberg!


----------



## Andy23NRW (18. August 2005)

It´s done. Mein Yellowstone ist gekommen.   Erste Testfahrt - ein absoluter Traum! Ich wünsche allen anderen Wartenden ein baldiges Ende der Leidenszeit - wie gesagt, das warten lohnt sich!


----------



## Bender82 (19. August 2005)

Um wie viel hat sich dein ursprünglicher VMT verzögert Andy23? Gehts bei den Hardtails wirklich schneller?


----------



## [email protected] (19. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Um wie viel hat sich dein ursprünglicher VMT verzögert Andy23? Gehts bei den Hardtails wirklich schneller?



Hi, mein Yellowstone hat auch als Montagetermin die KW36. Folgt auf die Montage dann kurz darauf auch die Lieferung?


----------



## Bender82 (19. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, mein Yellowstone hat auch als Montagetermin die KW36. Folgt auf die Montage dann kurz darauf auch die Lieferung?



Klar, wenns montiert ist gehts bei Nachnahme auch direkt raus. Bei Vorkasse kommt erst die Rechnung.

Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Andy23NRW (19. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Um wie viel hat sich dein ursprünglicher VMT verzögert Andy23? Gehts bei den Hardtails wirklich schneller?



Ob´s bei den Hardtails schneller geht kann ich nicht sagen. Bestellt habe ich am 02.06., mein erster VMT war der 15.07.Bekommen habe ich es dann am 18.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender82 (20. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ob´s bei den Hardtails schneller geht kann ich nicht sagen. Bestellt habe ich am 02.06., mein erster VMT war der 15.07.Bekommen habe ich es dann am 18.08.



Das wären ja dann noch 1,5 Monate bei mir!


----------



## Andy23NRW (20. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wären ja dann noch 1,5 Monate bei mir!



Ich denke aber, dass es jetzt langsam zügiger vorangehen wird, da die Saison sich dem Ende zuneigt. Ich würde einfach am Tag des VMT bei Canyon mal anrufen oder mailen, vielleicht verzögert sich der VMT ja auch gar nicht so sehr. Ich würde fast darauf wetten, dass du keine 1,5 Monate warten wirst.


----------



## Bender82 (20. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber, dass es jetzt langsam zügiger vorangehen wird, da die Saison sich dem Ende zuneigt. Ich würde einfach am Tag des VMT bei Canyon mal anrufen oder mailen, vielleicht verzögert sich der VMT ja auch gar nicht so sehr. Ich würde fast darauf wetten, dass du keine 1,5 Monate warten wirst.



Dein Wort in Canyons Ohren!  

Mein Bruder hatte sein Road Competition Lite sogar vor dem VMT bekommen!  Das war aber Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2005)

rufen die Jungs eigentlich immer vorher an, wenn es fertig ist?


----------



## DonSven (20. August 2005)

NIE   Brauchen sie auch nicht, die Kunden rufen ja täglich bei Canyon an  
Bin gerade mit meinem Yellowstone eine Marathonstrecke abgefahren, freut euch auf eure Räder!!!!GEIL  
Gruß


----------



## Dragi (20. August 2005)

@ Don Seven : das kann ich leider nicht so stehen lassen , bei mir ging vorgestern mein Handy und ein netter Canyon Mitarbeiter hat mir verkündet das mein Bike abholbereit ist    .

Ich finde die Lieferpolitik von Canyon zwar wie fast alle nicht gut , kann aber im nachhinnein sagen das warten hat sich gelohnt .
Habe heute meinen ersten Aussritt mit meinem Bike getätigt und bin vollkommen begeistert.
*Also Junx und Mädels ...... durchhalten ... es lohnt sich*   .

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle mal an die netten Verkäufer sowie dem Florian für den Mailkontakt bedanken .


----------



## guga (22. August 2005)

hatte gestern auch meinen ersten richtigen ritt durch die berge. 3 stunden über stock und stein und matsch und regen und hoch und runter. geht schon ganz nett, aber irgendwie finde ich das ansprechverhalten der federelemente nicht so dolle. kleine unebenheiten federt es so gut wie gar nicht raus und wenn man mal hüpft, schlägt es bis zum anschlag ein.. da muss ich mal noch gucken, was man da machen kann. ansonsten ein tolles gefährt, alles prima zusammengebaut. lediglich die schaltung schleift ein wenig, da ist noch nachstellarbeit angesagt.

beim xc4 meines kumpels war canyon leider nicht so sorgfältig: die vorderradbremse schleift massiv, die leitung dazu wurde einmal komplett um die gabel gewickelt und die rahmenschutzaufkleber dafür sind überall nur nicht unter den leitungen...

ansonsten machts schon echt jede menge spass...


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2005)

wird eigentlich das Bike per Post geliefert? bin mir nicht sicher, ob bei mir jemand daheim ist, der das Bike annehmen kann.

Meins ist jetzt wahrscheinlich sogar eine KW früher feritg!


----------



## Sisu (23. August 2005)

@[email protected]
ja,das Bike wird per DHL versandt.
Bei mir war es innerhalb von  24 Stunden da (Koblenz-München), und es war auch keiner zu Hause.
Aber man bekommt eine Karte in den Briefkasten geworfen, wo genau steht bei welchem Postamt man das Bike abholen kann.

@all
bin total gefrustet wegen dem miesen Wetter.....sogar am Gardasee ist es besch....(hatte gerade auf der Webcam geschaut).....kann man nur hoffen,daß das in 2 Wochen anders ist.
Zelten und Biken bei derart heftigen Regenfällen macht keinen Spaß! 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2005)

Hi, danke, wie groß ist denn der Karton des Bikes? Bekommt man den loker in nen A3? Brauch ich noch was um das Bike zusammenzubauen? Schraubt man da die Räder dran?   



			
				Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> ja,das Bike wird per DHL versandt.
> Bei mir war es innerhalb von  24 Stunden da (Koblenz-München), und es war auch keiner zu Hause.
> Aber man bekommt eine Karte in den Briefkasten geworfen, wo genau steht bei welchem Postamt man das Bike abholen kann.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guga (23. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, danke, wie groß ist denn der Karton des Bikes? Bekommt man den loker in nen A3? Brauch ich noch was um das Bike zusammenzubauen? Schraubt man da die Räder dran?



passt gut in nen neuen A3, mit rücksitzen umklappen...

du brauchst noch werkzeug für den lenker und für die pedale. an den rädern sind schnellspanner...


----------



## Sisu (23. August 2005)

@[email protected]
die genauen Maße kenn ich leider nicht...ich weiß nur,daß das Ding größer war,als vermutet und nicht in den Renault meines Freundes gepaßt hat.
In den Nissan Almera meines Vater auch nur geradeso.
Aber im A3 sollte es kein Problem sein...bei mir haben die netten Herren von der Post meinen Karton mit einem Wägelchen bis zum Auto befördert  

Das Zusammenbauen hat nicht lange gedauert, Räder sind extra, Lenker auch, Schnellspanner waren auch beim Zubehör.....ist aber alles schnell montiert!Werkzeug braucht man allerdings schon dazu  

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## ow1 (23. August 2005)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir haben die netten Herren von der Post meinen Karton mit einem Wägelchen bis zum Auto befördert
> 
> Gruß
> Sisu


Dem sage ich "Frauenbonus"


----------



## Teig (23. August 2005)

aber pedalen müssen sie zum glück noch selbst!


----------



## Falk72 (24. August 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> aber pedalen müssen sie zum glück noch selbst!


----------



## Teig (24. August 2005)

@flalk72

ich sehe es gibt immer noch einer der noch etwas mehr den hof für die frauen macht!  

wenn du es sein solltest der vorne zieht, ist dies natürlich nur, weil du sehr intensives training brauchst!


----------



## Sisu (24. August 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

>




Nein, das sind Jörg Scheiderbauer und Anna Scheiderbauer-Baylis und die haben immerhin im Mixed die Transalp gewonnen!

im übrigen fahre ich völlig ohne fremde Hilfe. Bergauf muß mein Freund schon etwas Rücksicht nehmen, da ich einfach noch nicht so fit bin(habe mein ES7 erst Mitte Juli bekommen!), aber bergab mußte er noch nie warten  


Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Dosenbier (24. August 2005)

Anna Scheiderbauer-Baylis 
Das bestätigt meine Meinung über Frauen mit Doppelnamen.  
Prost


----------



## Teig (24. August 2005)

die sind so auch noch gut! das so was überhaupt erlaubt ist, ist schon speziel. lustig ist es aber trozdem. 

vieleicht gibt es ja bald ein uphill tandem von canyon (inkl. peitsche für die frau wo selbstverständlich hinten sitzt)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (24. August 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> die sind so auch noch gut! das so was überhaupt erlaubt ist, ist schon speziel. lustig ist es aber trozdem.
> 
> vieleicht gibt es ja bald ein uphill tandem von canyon (inkl. peitsche für die frau wo selbstverständlich hinten sitzt)!


----------



## Bender82 (24. August 2005)

Geil, mein Bike ist schon fertig!  Und das fast 3 Wochen zu früh. 

Wie lange dauert der Versand in der Regel? Kann es morgen schon da sein? Die Überweisung ging heute um 12 Uhr per Postbank Direkt raus.


----------



## egal (24. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange dauert der Versand in der Regel? Kann es morgen schon da sein? Die Überweisung ging heute um 12 Uhr per Postbank Direkt raus.



Merkwürdig, der DHL liefert seit einiger Zeit schon mit dreifacher Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Normalerweise müsste das Rad schon seit knapp zwei Wochen bei dir sein.  Ich würd da mal anrufen...


----------



## Andy23NRW (24. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, mein Bike ist schon fertig!  Und das fast 3 Wochen zu früh.
> 
> Wie lange dauert der Versand in der Regel? Kann es morgen schon da sein? Die Überweisung ging heute um 12 Uhr per Postbank Direkt raus.



Na da lag ich wohl richtig mit meiner Vermutung, dein Bike würde recht schnell fertig werden.   Freut mich für dich!

Hättest du "Nachnahme" gewählt wäre dein Bike sofort rausgegangen - 
per "Vorkasse" wirst du dich leider ein paar Tage gedulden müssen weil die
erst auf das Geld warten und dann erst das Bike losschicken.

Gruss Andy


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Na da lag ich wohl richtig mit meiner Vermutung, dein Bike würde recht schnell fertig werden.   Freut mich für dich!
> 
> Hättest du "Nachnahme" gewählt wäre dein Bike sofort rausgegangen -
> per "Vorkasse" wirst du dich leider ein paar Tage gedulden müssen weil die
> ...



haste schon ein paar pics geschossen?


----------



## Bender82 (24. August 2005)

Das Geld ist 100%ig schon bei denen aufm Konto da ich mein Konto auch bei der Postbank Köln habe. Hat bei eBay auch schon mal geklappt das ich was ersteigert hab und am nächsten Tag war es da!

Ja Andy, das war eine gute Einschätzung von dir. Bei Nachnahme hätte ich eh nicht so viel Geld im Haus gehabt, weil ich jetzt noch nicht mit dem Bike gerechnet hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmsys (25. August 2005)

Wann ruft normalerweise Canyon an, falls es zu einer Verzögerung kommen sollte? weil laut ihren Angaben müsste mein Hoppler schon in genau eine Woche ankommen. Die werden doch nicht ende genannten Woche anrufen und sagen, dass da irgendwie Schwierigkeiten oder wat auch immer gegeben hat und die so mal um n paar monate die Lieferung verschieben?   

@Bender, wie 3 wochen früher? echt? also hats insgesamt um die 2-3 wochen gedauert???


----------



## Bender82 (25. August 2005)

Ja, steht ja alles in meiner Signatur. Sollte eigentlich in der 36. KW montiert werden, gestern kam aber schon der Brief das es fertig ist.

Hat also genau einen Monat gedauert.


----------



## Andy23NRW (26. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> haste schon ein paar pics geschossen?



Hab in der Canyon Gallerie zwei Bilder reingestellt - wollte demnächst aber noch ein paar schönere machen. Wenn nur dieses verdammte Wetter nicht wäre...


----------



## Bender82 (26. August 2005)

Andy23NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in der Canyon Gallerie zwei Bilder reingestellt - wollte demnächst aber noch ein paar schönere machen. Wenn nur dieses verdammte Wetter nicht wäre...



Heute ist doch gutes Wetter! Aber ich hab mein Bike noch nicht.


----------



## dmsys (27. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist doch gutes Wetter! Aber ich hab mein Bike noch nicht.


tja... so läuft es halt  
ich glaub auch net, datt ich bald mein Bike kriege....


----------



## Andy23NRW (27. August 2005)

Nur Geduld! Ich werde heute erst mal mit meinem Sahnestück einen Höchstgeschwindigkeitstest proben. Muss mir gleich erstmal nen Tacho kaufen gehen.  

Ansonsten möchte ich allen wartenden hier nocheinmal berechtigte Vorfreude ans Herz legen.  

Ceeyalader,
Andy


----------



## Bender82 (27. August 2005)

Juhu, auch meine Wartezeit ist zu Ende. Für die meisten hier ist das Iowa zwar bestimmt gar kein richtiges Bike, aber ich finds geil und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, auch meine Wartezeit ist zu Ende. Für die meisten hier ist das Iowa zwar bestimmt gar kein richtiges Bike, aber ich finds geil und bin voll zufrieden.



warum denn kein richtiges bike? finde auf deinem bild in der Gallerie, nur den Sattel viel zu hoch, passt net so recht zusammen, brauchst du nicht nen größeren Rahmen?


----------



## Bender82 (27. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> warum denn kein richtiges bike? finde auf deinem bild in der Gallerie, nur den Sattel viel zu hoch, passt net so recht zusammen, brauchst du nicht nen größeren Rahmen?



Der Sattel ist mittlerweile tiefer, hatte meine Größe da etwas überschätzt.  Ich bin 187 groß und der Rahmen ist L.

Wegen dem kein richtiges Bike, hab hier schon sehr viele Meinungen gehört das Bikes unter 1000  nur Schrott sind etc.


----------



## boeschemer (1. September 2005)

Na ich meine es wird langsam ruhig hier im Wartezimmer!
Bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden mit meinem XC4. 
Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit zum Biken hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (1. September 2005)

bin ja wohl bald einer der wenigen der immer noch wartet (bestellt im juni).


----------



## dmsys (1. September 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja wohl bald einer der wenigen der immer noch wartet (bestellt im juni).


Können die bei Canyon auch sagen wann genau es geliefert wird? Die haben von der 36. Woche gesprochen... nun muss ich wissen wann ich am besten zuhaus bleiben soll


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2005)

Dimitri schrieb:
			
		

> Können die bei Canyon auch sagen wann genau es geliefert wird? Die haben von der 36. Woche gesprochen... nun muss ich wissen wann ich am besten zuhaus bleiben soll



geht net!


----------



## Falk72 (1. September 2005)

Dimitri schrieb:
			
		

> Können die bei Canyon auch sagen wann genau es geliefert wird? Die haben von der 36. Woche gesprochen... nun muss ich wissen wann ich am besten zuhaus bleiben soll


Genau kann Canyon es dir natürlich nicht sagen, weil sie das Bike nicht ausliefern - das macht DHL. 
Was du aber machen kannst ist, dir von Canyon die Paketnummer geben zu lassen, unter der dein Bike von DHL ausgeliefert wird. Mit der Paketnummer kannst du dann im Internet oder telefonisch bei DHL den genauen Standort und auch den wahrscheinlichen Tag der Zustellung erfragen.

Ciao, Falk


----------



## dmsys (1. September 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau kann Canyon es dir natürlich nicht sagen, weil sie das Bike nicht ausliefern - das macht DHL.
> Was du aber machen kannst ist, dir von Canyon die Paketnummer geben zu lassen, unter der dein Bike von DHL ausgeliefert wird. Mit der Paketnummer kannst du dann im Internet oder telefonisch bei DHL den genauen Standort und auch den wahrscheinlichen Tag der Zustellung erfragen.
> 
> Ciao, Falk


brauch' ich net mehr  ..... die haben ne woche früher geliefert und zwar vor ne halben stunde          yaaaahooooooo!


----------



## Falk72 (1. September 2005)

Dimitri schrieb:
			
		

> brauch' ich net mehr  ..... die haben ne woche früher geliefert und zwar vor ne halben stunde


Frechheit!
Ich würde es zurück schicken!! 

p.s. Gratz zum neuen Bike!


----------



## Teig (1. September 2005)

und wann kommt meines endlich?


----------



## tysi (2. September 2005)

sooooo, 9 wochen hab ich gewartet und mir hier im forum als neuling einiges angelesen. nun ist es mit nur einer woche verspätung endlich da... mein funkelniegelnagelneues YELLOWSTONE 

im vorfeld war alles super. der telefonkontakt war sehr freundlich, hilfsbereit und kompetent. vielen dank hierfür an florian ehrit und herrn weigant. 

also der bike-karton sah schonmal gut aus. alles war fein säuberlich verpackt. zubehör und bike vom überflüssigen plastik befreit, lenker und räder dran und fotos gemacht. ... alles gecheckt und ab auf eine kleine einführungsrunde.... alles war super voreingestellt nach maßen und gewicht. kein knarren, kein knarzen, kein schleifen. nun ist der zweite tag rum und so 80 kilometer hab ich schon abgerissen (urlaubszeit  gutes timing) ich kann nur sagen es ist ein spitzenbike, alles läuft flüssig und ich habe null probleme. das ding klettert gut und fühlt sich auf verwurzelzen waldwegen sehr wohl. bremse, gabel, rahmen, schaltung ... alles top.

somit verabschiede ich mich erstmal aus dem wartezimmer und kann allen, die noch warten müssen sagen: habt geduld, es lohnt sich. ... ich bin zwischendurch mal mit dem bergamont von meiner freundin gefahren.... kam mir vor wie die reinste eierfeile das ding.

zuerst war ich sehr sehr skeptisch bei einem versender zu bestellen, bin aber sehr positiv überrascht. das problem mit den schnellspannern schein auch behoben, bei mir waren shimanos dabei.

viel grüße ... tysi


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2005)

mein YS sollte auch noch die Woche kommen, aber die Woche ist nun fast um............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cigarman (2. September 2005)

187cm und Größe L ist genau richtig!!!  



			
				Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist mittlerweile tiefer, hatte meine Größe da etwas überschätzt.  Ich bin 187 groß und der Rahmen ist L.
> 
> Wegen dem kein richtiges Bike, hab hier schon sehr viele Meinungen gehört das Bikes unter 1000  nur Schrott sind etc.


----------



## Dosenbier (2. September 2005)

Also an alle die ihr Bike schon haben.
Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Und ich habe mich immer gefragt wozu die Dinger sind.  


http://cgi.ebay.de/4-superhelle-Ref...180186409QQcategoryZ85110QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dmsys (3. September 2005)

das eine habe ich aber noch nicht verstanden... mit dem bike war in einer tüte eine feder mitgeliefert .. und zwar steht auf dem aufkleber drauf das sei die Optitune Vanila 75-95 (genau das, was ich auch bei Canyon bestellt habe - eine härtere Feder).... ok... jetzt schaue ich in die kleine broschure "Neurad dings zertifikat blah blah.." - drinne bei Zubehör steht, dass Optitune eingebaut sei! Wasn jetzt? Ist die jetzt in der Gabel oder net? So im Gelände bin ich noch net gefahrn (keine Zeit bis jetzt), kann auch net sagen, ob die feder etwas weich ist oder doch das richtige für mich...


----------



## Stefanc (3. September 2005)

Hi, ich denke die mitgeschickte Feder ist die die vorher in der Gabel eingebaut war, die haben sie dir halt freundlicherweise mitgeschickt dass du die Gabel auch wieder weicher machen kannst, wahrscheinlich in der Tüte von der verbauten Feder. 

Hast ja auch für beide Federn gezahlt also gehören sie auch beide dir...

Gruß u viel Spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2005)

wann bekommt man den Bescheid wenn der Liefertermin verschoben wird?


----------



## Bender82 (3. September 2005)

Wofür ist eigentlich diese kleine Flasche mit dem Öl oder was das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (3. September 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür ist eigentlich diese kleine Flasche mit dem Öl oder was das ist?



Also bei mir ist da silberner Lack in Rahmenfarbe drin... allerdings schon so sehr ausgetrocknet das man ihn eh nicht mehr gescheid benutzen kann.


----------



## rumblefish (5. September 2005)

Bender82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür ist eigentlich diese kleine Flasche mit dem Öl oder was das ist?



Das ist Lack für die Ausbesserung von Steinschlägen am Rahmen.


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2005)

kw35 ist um und mein Rad ist nicht gekommen!


----------



## Teig (5. September 2005)

was soll ich sagen, meines hätte schon mitte august kommen sollen!


----------



## Teig (6. September 2005)

habe mich heute nochmals erkündigt. eigentlich hätte es letzte woche raus müssen (orginalterimin wäre natürlich schon früher gewesen / aber verzörgerungen gehören dieses jahr schon fast zur standard ausrüstung). 

jetzt hofffe ich die angabe, dass es heute rausgeht sitimmt, dann habe ich es hoffentlich wenigstens am ende dieser woche. ist nicht ganz mitte august wie gerechnet (betätigt)!


----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2005)

meins ging gestern raus!


----------



## Teig (6. September 2005)

wann und welches bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> wann und welches bike hast du bestellt?



27.7. YS in L


----------



## Teig (6. September 2005)

ich genau einen monat früher. dann haben sie dich deutlich besser bedient!


----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> ich genau einen monat früher. dann haben sie dich deutlich besser bedient!



hab ich nüscht gegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teig (13. September 2005)

nun verabschiedet sich mit mir wohl der letzte langwartende (2 1/2 monate) aus diesem posting!


----------



## Stefanc (17. September 2005)

Also eins verstehe ich absolut nicht:
Manche bestellen und warten gerade mal gute 2 wochen und andere warten mehrere Monate auf ihr heiß ersehntes Teil und das nach denen die schon ewig warten... ganz logisch ist es ja echt nicht!

Hoff ich muss ab MO nicht mehr warten.


----------



## meisterfolldepp (19. September 2005)

Stefanc schrieb:
			
		

> Also eins verstehe ich absolut nicht:
> Manche bestellen und warten gerade mal gute 2 wochen und andere warten mehrere Monate auf ihr heiß ersehntes Teil und das nach denen die schon ewig warten... ganz logisch ist es ja echt nicht!
> 
> Hoff ich muss ab MO nicht mehr warten.



Ab MO gilt dann aber das Sparbuch. Wenn Du also jetzt bestellt hättest...

Greetz,

mfd


----------



## jazzboy (21. September 2005)

Diese Woche ist Montagetermin


----------



## nitro_x (21. September 2005)

Ich glaube ich kann meins morgen oder Freitag abholen   Canyon hatte heute Abend angerufen....nur war ich nicht da  

Ruf gleich morgen früh mal an


----------



## nitro_x (22. September 2005)

So, habs abgeholt...dann man zusammenbauen


----------



## pyr0 (27. September 2005)

So ich bin seit 5 Tagen glücklicher besitzer eines BM1 2004  echt ein saugeiles teil, wunderschön anzugucken und somit verabschiede ich mich nach 3 monaten aus dem Canyon Wartezimmer und wünsche euch noch nen schönen aufenthalt!

Gruß,
pyr0


----------



## FrankyB (17. Oktober 2005)

Hmmm...so wie es ausschaut, sind wohl jetzt alle Bikes draußen...ist ja ruhig geworden im Thread...;-)


----------



## Niederbayer (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich warte immer noch bis sich mal jemand meldet der mein neuwertiges ES6 in L kaufen möchte.
Kuckst Du!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=2852&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ow1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Wieso willst du denn das Teil verscherbeln? Ist wohl sicher eine Rarität, so schnell wie das ES 6 Ausverkauft war. Bist du nicht zufrieden mit dem Bike?

Mich nähmte es schon Wunder, welche Stückzahlen Canyon vom ES6 abgesetzt hat...


----------



## Strider (18. Oktober 2005)

Ist euc mal aufgefallen, das sie auf der homepage die preise geändert haben. ES6 und 7 Kosten jetzt gleich viel. Hätte sie vielleicht von anfang an so machen sollen


----------



## Melocross (18. Oktober 2005)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...so wie es ausschaut, sind wohl jetzt alle Bikes draußen...ist ja ruhig geworden im Thread...;-)



....wenn man bedenkt das wir schon mitte Oktober haben, Zeit wirds.  
Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Wartezimmer 2006 auch gebraucht wird, werde es auf alle Fälle mitverfolgen!


----------



## walvis (20. Oktober 2005)

Oh my - habe mal die ersten Postings von wegen des Wartens gelesen und mir wird jetzt Angst und bange - schaue jetzt schon jeden Tag auf die Canyon Seite um endlich mein neues ES (oder ES_x) zu ordern....

Aber wird es dieses Jahr wohl wieder solange dauern  ?


----------



## rumblefish (21. Oktober 2005)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Oh my - habe mal die ersten Postings von wegen des Wartens gelesen und mir wird jetzt Angst und bange - schaue jetzt schon jeden Tag auf die Canyon Seite um endlich mein neues ES (oder ES_x) zu ordern....
> 
> Aber wird es dieses Jahr wohl wieder solange dauern  ?



Quark, alles wird besser   

Es lohnt sich aber wirklich ein wenig länger zu warten


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2005)

@alle im 2006er Wartezimmer,
Ich will diesen Megathread noch einmal wieder hochziehen. damit die Leute die ein bike bestellt haben und es kaum erwarten können ein bischen was zu lesen haben und die Wartezeit nicht so lang wird.
Ich hoffe das es 2006 nicht solange dauert wie 2005 aber das haben die in 2004 auch gedacht und Canyon hat hoch und heilig versprochen, daß es 2005 besser wird. und was daraus geworden ist seht ihr 2006er hier.
Vieleicht könnte ihr den Faden ja hier weiterspinnen, dann wird das der Megathread.
Auf jeden Fall sind hier viele lustige und teilweise rührenden Geschichten drinn.
Zum besipiel von einem Rockmusiker aus Hameln an der Weser, der sein ES6 in S als letzter bekommen hat weil es aus versehen in ein Schiff anstatt in ein Flugzeug gelagen wurde und das Schiff auch noch ungünstige Meeresströmungen hatte und vieleicht auch noch einem Umweg über Tenerriffa gefahren ist.
Oder Leute in Salzburg, die beinahe die Östereichische Post überfallen hätten, weil alle anderen ihr Bike schon hatten nur der Flo noch nicht. Aber zum Schluss ist doch noch alles Gut geworden.
genau das richtige Weihnachtsmärchen

Gruß
Schappi


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wrangler (15. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> @alle im 2006er Wartezimmer,
> ...Zum besipiel von einem Rockmusiker aus Hameln an der Weser, der sein ES6 in S als letzter bekommen hat weil es aus versehen in ein Schiff anstatt in ein Flugzeug gelagen wurde und das Schiff auch noch ungünstige Meeresströmungen hatte und vieleicht auch noch einem Umweg über Tenerriffa gefahren ist...



Oh...
da schau ich echt nach Monaten mal wieder hier vorbei - und sehe - man hat mich nicht vergessen 
Schön, schön...

Ich wünsche allen 'Neueinsteigern' bzw 'Draufsteigern' ein munteres und optimistisches Warten im neuen Jahr.

Vielleicht klappt's ja tatsächlich besser...

Werde hier ab und zu mal wieder reinschauen...

Bis später

Euer Wrangler

ps: Wenn ich so zurückdenke, hat es doch immer auch wieder Spaß gemacht, mit euch allen hier rumzuhängen, zu spekulieren, zu hoffen, zu fürchten, zu weinen, zu lachen - es war echt alles dabei...
Danke nochmal für den Netten Zeitvertreib - eine klasse Gemeinschaft hier im Canyon Wartezimmer


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Wrangler,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
Dachte schon du bist nach Neuseeland ausgewandert weil niemand hier deine Musik hören will und weil man da so viel besser biken kann als im Weserbergland.
Noch immer zufrieden mit Deinem ES6? Ich würde meines nicht tauschen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

Ey mann den Quengler, ähh Wrangler, gibt es ja auch noch   . 
Cooles neues outfit.- Schön mal wieder was zu hören von Dir - war schon teilweise langweilig hier geworden   .

 
Rumble


----------



## Knuffi (16. Dezember 2005)

Die alte Garde versammelt sich wieder   

Ich fand das warten sogar so lustig, das ich mir ein RR von den 2006er Modellen bestellt habe   

Bin mal gespannt ob ich es vor Mai bekomme. Fahre am 06.01.06 selber mal nach Koblenz um mir das "Hauptquartier" mal aus der Nähe anzusehen und auch gleich mal ein paar RR probe zu fahren.

Ich werde also auch wieder im Wartezimmer 2006 aktiv werden


----------



## wagmac (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen  - tatsächlich es kommen alle wieder. Finde wir sollten ´nen Stammtisch aufmachen und uns schöne Canyon Geschichten erzählen. War doch eine schöne Runde, damals vor einem Jahr


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt kommt die alte ES6er Klicke wiederzusammen.
Fehlt nur noch die 1. Vorsitzende des Wartezimmers.
Melocross wo bist du?

Könnt ihr vieleicht die eine oder andere Geschichte die Ihr mit Eurem Bike im letzten Jahr erlebt habt hier posten?

Für die Neuen- damit sie sehen das sich das Warten lohnt.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Melocross (16. Dezember 2005)

Ja HALLO; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Als ich damals die Eröffnung diese Threads gemacht habe, dachte ich nie im Leben, das dieser ein recht großer Bestandteil für alle Canyon Wartenden werden würde.
Rückblickend finde ich es auch recht lustig, wie und was da so ab ging.
Dem ersten ausgelieferten ES 6 Gr. S , welches das einzige S im Flieger war zudem auch meins zuteil wurde  , gehts richtig gut  . 

Erfahrungen: Nur positive, tolles Bike. Bin sogar mit meinem ES 6 einen kleinen Marathon gefahren und wurde von 59 Mädels, 29ste.
Man wird auf Tour sehr oft angequatscht wg. dem Bike, zudem wir ja immer noch das ES7 im Schepptau haben und auf der Hütte /Alm ist das Bike schon ein Blickfänger  
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich die Wartenden dieses Jahr so machen, aber ich glaube, es wird und kann 2005 nicht ganz topen.


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Dezember 2005)

naja für mich reichts. mir wird schon jetzt beim gedanken an mein (zukünftiges) 2006er XC6 ganz anders. wie wird das erst so eine woche bevor das bike kommt? 
 *paranoide wirk*


----------



## star-fish (19. Dezember 2005)

Hab mir heute das neue XC9 bestellt, könnte ihr mir aus Erfahrung sagen wann ich ungefähr mit dem Bike rechnen kann? Gruß, Oliver


----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

star-fish schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir heute das neue XC9 bestellt, könnte ihr mir aus Erfahrung sagen wann ich ungefähr mit dem Bike rechnen kann? Gruß, Oliver



Bei dem 05er Modell wäre Ende April - Mitte Mai realistisch gewesen. 
Aber dieses Jahr soll ja alles VIEL besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (20. Dezember 2005)

Canyon scheint sich in diesem Jahr selber zu übertreffen, zumindest haben sie das wohl vor.

Der telefonisch genannte Liefertermin für mein RR liegt bei Ende Februar   

Wäre ja fast unglaublich, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das so bleibt


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon scheint sich in diesem Jahr selber zu übertreffen, zumindest haben sie das wohl vor.
> 
> Der telefonisch genannte Liefertermin für mein RR liegt bei Ende Februar
> 
> Wäre ja fast unglaublich, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das so bleibt



Naja, bei den MTBs fängt es schon wieder an da "kennt der Computer die Thomson Sattelstützen nicht"

Mal schauen ob es 2006 wieder so spannend wird wie bei uns.
Ich bin jedensfalls top zufrieden mit meinem ES6 und möchte mit niemandem tauschen. jeder einzelne Euro in da sBike hat sich gelohnt. Und dieses Modelljahr gibt es sogar noch die große Scheibe und das SRAm schaltwerk serienmäßig, alles Sachen, die wir teuer dazunehmen mussten. D.h.das Preis- Leistungs Verhältniss ist dieses Jahr noch besser geworden

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. Dezember 2005)

Iss ja goil, fast alle wieder da.        
Ich hab´s nicht lassen können und wieder was bestellt - aus der RR-Ecke - ein F10 Rahmen.
Und ich habe da ein ganz gutes Gefühl diesmal ganz vorne zu sein  
@Knuffi: was hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Und dieses Modelljahr gibt es sogar noch die große Scheibe und das SRAm schaltwerk serienmäßig, alles Sachen, die wir teuer dazunehmen mussten.



Wobei alleine die o.g. Teile das z.b. ES7, verglichen mit dem Vorjahr, gleich mal knapp 400g schwerer macht. Und die Louise FR, ebenso die XT/XTR Schalteinheit, ist bei mir bisher über jeden Zweifel erhaben   .


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

@rumblefish:

Die Bremse ist schwerer, aber die SRAM-Teile sind nicht wirklich schwerer als XT/XTR

Schaltwerk XT : 260g (longcage) SRAM X.0: 211g (longcage)
Shifter XTR: ca. 250g SRAM X.9: 252g

Also wo soll da SRAM schwerer sein ?


----------



## Knuffi (20. Dezember 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> @Knuffi: was hast Du denn bestellt?



Ein *Road Master Pro* ist es   

An Carbon traue ich mich nicht ganz ran, einmal blöd gestürzt und ich kann das Teil verschrotten, da bleibe ich doch lieber bei Alu.

Ein Gesamtgewicht von nur 7,85KG finde ich für ein Alu RR auch wirklich gelungen, falls diese Angabe wirklich so stimmt


----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltwerk XT : 260g (longcage) SRAM X.0: 211g (longcage)
> Shifter XTR: ca. 250g SRAM X.9: 252g
> 
> Also wo soll da SRAM schwerer sein ?



upps, hast Recht mit den obigen Angaben. Hab nochmal nachgeschaut und folgende Gewichte gefunden:

XT-255g + XTR-240g  =  495g
x.0-210g + X.9-262g  = 472g

Sorry, hatte mich vertan. Also nur noch etwa 300g mehr für die grössere Bremse


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. Dezember 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein *Road Master Pro* ist es
> 
> An Carbon traue ich mich nicht ganz ran, einmal blöd gestürzt und ich kann das Teil verschrotten, da bleibe ich doch lieber bei Alu.



Das F10 kommt auch nur bei garantiertem Sonnenschein für die nächsten 3 Tage aus dem Zimmer   und wahrscheinlich werden meine Zeiten rapide schlechter vor lauter Schiss, ich könnte stürzen    



			
				Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gesamtgewicht von nur 7,85KG finde ich für ein Alu RR auch wirklich gelungen, falls diese Angabe wirklich so stimmt



Ein Freund von mir fährt das RoadMasterPro ´04 und ist sehr zufrieden.  
Ich denke sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis

Angeblich sollen die Rahmenkits schon im Januar kommen


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Also nur noch etwa 300g mehr für die grössere Bremse



Glauben wir das ?   

Magura Louise FR 180/160 = 460+426 = 886
Juicy (hab nur Carbon) 203/185 = 570+515 = 1085

Sind also 200g ---> Ich glaube kaum, dass die "normalen" Bremshebel 50g pro Hebel mehr wiegen .....

Ausserdem wollte ich sowieso runterrüsten auf 185/185, dann sind's nur mehr 1012g 

Und dafür haben wir heuer bessere Laufräder 


EDiT: Wobei die Gewichte in der MB.... da steht z.b. 160er Juicy Carbon 478g - auf verschiedenen Webseiten habe ich jetzt die Werte 385-410 für die Juicy7 gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Glauben wir das ?
> EDiT: Wobei die Gewichte in der MB.... da steht z.b. 160er Juicy Carbon 478g - auf verschiedenen Webseiten habe ich jetzt die Werte 385-410 für die Juicy7 gefunden



Ich habe die etwa 300g Unterschied auch aus dem MB-Bremsentest den ich gestern nochmal in den Händen hatte. 
Aber um das nochmal genau auszurechnen müsste ich auch nochmal reinschauen weil gestern:       . 

Schlage vor wir warten ab vbis der erste hier sein 06er ES in den Händen hält und schicken den dann auf die Waage damit  .

P.S. finde die Ausstattung der 06er Bike natürlich auch mehr als geil. Und wenn das dann tatsächlich nur 200-300g mehr als 05 sind ist das echt der Hammer.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

Nicht vergessen: Der Dämpfer wiegt mehr !
Dafür die Reifen ein ganz klein weniger..


----------



## Knuffi (20. Dezember 2005)

Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Das F10 kommt auch nur bei garantiertem Sonnenschein für die nächsten 3 Tage aus dem Zimmer   und wahrscheinlich werden meine Zeiten rapide schlechter vor lauter Schiss, ich könnte stürzen    :



Ganz guter Plan    Ist aber wirklich ein sehr schöner Rahmen, welche Farbe wird es denn ? Ich hoffe doch Blau, das sieht live sehr schön aus !



			
				Buhmuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund von mir fährt das RoadMasterPro ´04 und ist sehr zufrieden.
> Ich denke sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis
> 
> Angeblich sollen die Rahmenkits schon im Januar kommen



Das sehe ich auch so, mit der Ausstattung bekommt man nicht viele Alternativen auf dem Markt   

Januar, das würde mich noch mehr wundern, halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## Buhmuckel (20. Dezember 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz guter Plan    Ist aber wirklich ein sehr schöner Rahmen, welche Farbe wird es denn ? Ich hoffe doch Blau, das sieht live sehr schön aus !



Jau, das blau,
ist wirklich sehr schön. Nur dass jetzt schon 4 meiner Kumpelz mit F10 in blau rumfahren    
da hab ich halt schwarz genommen, weil rot dann doch ausscheidet


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2005)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gutes Neues Jahr ohne Stürze für alle ex Wartezimmerinsassen 
Insbesondere der Germeringmaffia
wünscht Euch 
Schappi

PS wie das mit der Homepage schon wieder losgeht bin ich nicht optimistisch, daß das 2006er Wartezimmer leerer wird als unseres. Ich finde nur bei uns war die Stimmung besser.
Habt Ihr eigentlich Eure Schellspanner bekommen? Ich habe zu dem Thema nie etwas gehört- zum Glück sind meine SS in Ordnung


----------



## rumblefish (23. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde nur bei uns war die Stimmung besser.



Na dann versuchen wir doch mal mit ein wenig OT, im Wartezimmer 2005 ausdrücklich erlaubt   , nachzuhelfen. 

Frohe Weihnachten wünscht Euch, der grad fern von der Heimat verschlagene,
Rumble     


I am sleeping very well in my quietsching Bettgestell.
But today in dieser Nacht,
is that Scheißteil zamgekracht.
So I hope that dir das not passiert and that my Englisch better wird.


When the snow falls wunderbar
And the children happy are,
When the Glatteis on the street,
And we all a Gluehwein need,
Then you know, es ist soweit:
She is here, the Weihnachtszeit.

Every Parkhaus is besetzt,
Weil die people fahren jetzt
All to Kaufhof, Mediamarkt,
Kriegen nearly Herzinfarkt.
Shopping hirnverbrannte things
And the Christmasglocke rings.

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits ...

Mother in the kitchen bakes
Schoko-, Nuss- and Mandelkeks
Daddy in the Nebenraum
Schmücks a Riesen-Weihnachtsbaum
He is hanging auf the balls,
Then he from the Leiter falls .

Finally the Kinderlein
To the Zimmer kommen rein
And es sings the family
Schauerlich: "Oh, Chistmastree!"
And then jeder in the house
Is packing die Geschenke aus.

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits ...

Mama finds unter the Tanne
Eine brandnew Teflon-Pfanne,
Papa gets a Schlips and Socken,
Everybody does frohlocken.
President speaks in TiVi,
All around is Harmonie.
Bis mother in the kitchen runs:
Im Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans.

And so comes die Feuerwehr
With Tatü, tata daher,
And they bring a long, long Schlauch
And a long, long Leiter auch.
And they cry - "Wasser marsch!",
Christmas das is now im Arsch .

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Beginner (23. Dezember 2005)

Wollte mir gerade nochmal die Bikes 2005 auf www.canyon.com ansehen.
Bei dritten Bike kommt just in dem Moment die Meldung:
"Diese Website ist wegen Aktualisierungen vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Freuen Sie sich auf die neuen Modelle 2006."

Also, ich freu´ mich ;-)


----------



## YB11 (9. Januar 2006)

Da Ihr ja anscheinend alle noch im Winterurlaub seid, will ich mal den Anfang machen. Euch allen ein bikefreudiges und sturzfreies 2006!!!

@rumblefish; dein Weihnachtsgedicht war allererste Sahne, konnte es problemlos lesen, da mein english auf dem gleichen Level ist!

Hab meiner Holden am 19.12.2005 ein WXC7 bestellt. Liefertermin soll KW 13 sein. Wenn das klappt wäre es optimal!!!
Auf mein XC5 hab ich letztes Jahr fast 6 Monate gewartet...hat sich aber gelohnt.....


----------



## ale2812 (9. Januar 2006)

na dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen 

war letzte woche im laden und hab mir gleich ein schönes XC 7 bestellt. bin einfach vom preis - leistungsverhältnis begeistert, aber nun heissts abwarten und powergel trinken 

auf meiner rechnung steht montagetermin WK 3/2006 für was steht WK???


----------



## loxa789 (9. Januar 2006)

ka = kalenderwoche 
hab den gleichen montagetermin fürs xc8 erhalten.
freu mich trotz nen meter schnee vor der haustüre auf die erste ausfahrt.
loxa789


----------



## Briefträger (9. Januar 2006)

ale2812 schrieb:
			
		

> für was steht WK???



hast dich, oder sich canyon, verschrieben, heist KW und steht halt für Kalenderwoche, at the moment haben wir KW 2, also nächste Woche wirds zusammengeschraubt, dann bekommst KW 3 die Rechnung, hast es also spät. KW 4 (Ende Jänner) daheim...

L.


----------



## Staabi (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben ja für die Saison 2006 ein eigenes "Wartezimmer". Damit beide Threads nicht verwechselt werden oder zu Missverständnissen führen mache ich den hier mal zu. 2005 ist ja nun tatsächlich vorbei 

Grüße,

Michael


----------

